# Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......



## melis (2. August 2006)

Das Wetter ist kühl und regnerisch geworden, ideal für Pilze (auch wenn es etwas früh ist). Konnte schon jemand die ersten Pilze beobachten? Es gibt immer wieder mal Jahre wo sie schon vor der eigentlichen Saison anfangen sich zu zeigen.


----------



## honeybee (2. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht gewesen. War einfach zu trocken. Seit Samstag "regnet" es immer mal, aber leider nix dolles.

Evtl. werde ich am WE mal in den Wald gehen und die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen absuchen.


----------



## Stokker (2. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Sie gingen in den Wald und suchten Pilze
jetzt stillt `se, Schei.. Pilze..

Die Zeit kommt noch...


----------



## Leif (2. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi.

Also ich werde auch mal am WE nach Pilzen ausschau halten.


----------



## Ronen (2. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Es gibt nur eine Sache auf dieser Welt die langweiliger ist als Pilze suchen......

.....nämlich zuzusehen wie einer Pilze sucht.


Ist überhaupt nix für mich....!

Aber ich denke auch net, dass dieses ein überragendes Pilzjahr wird.

Wünsch Euch allen Pilzli Heil


----------



## melis (2. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@ Ronen 
Toller Kommentar

War noch niemand unterwegs? 
(Heute fast durchgehend Regen)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

gehe auch jedes Jahr Pilse sammeln,aber dieses Jahr ist es hier viel zu trocken.Es hat nur 2 mal ganz kurz "geregnet" nach dieser Hitzeperiode.Der Waldboden ist viel zu trocken!Letztes Jahr hatte ich im Juli schon ein paar Steinpilze gefunden.Ich denke das Jahr 2006 wird für mich,Pilztechnisch gesehen ,"ins Wasser fallen" Es lohnt sich nicht die Pfanne anzuschmeissen wegen 2-3 Pilzen.


----------



## Dummfisch (2. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo,
bin auch begeisterter Pilzsammler. Warte mal noch 1-2 Wochen. Wenn es weiter regnet, geht da noch was.
Vorher würde ich es nicht versuchen.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## sebastian (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich schau immer so Mitte August das erste Mal aber das Jahr wirds mager aussehen wie schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## bine (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Ronen 
sowas behaupten auch viele vom Angeln....  aber was noch langweiliger ist: dumme Kommentare lesen... #d #d 

Bei uns regnets seit Samstag, es werden also bald die ersten Erfolge schmeckbar sein... :q #6


----------



## Ronen (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



> sowas behaupten auch viele vom Angeln.... aber was noch langweiliger ist: dumme Kommentare lesen...



Haste Recht!

Is nur blöd, das man Ton nicht mitlesen kann.... denn das war keineswegs negativ oder abwertend gemeint. Sollte nur meine Meinung dazu, verpackt als kleines Spässchen, darstellen. 

Aber empfindlich sind hier schon manche Angelfreunde....


----------



## bine (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Haste Recht!
> 
> Is nur blöd, das man Ton nicht mitlesen kann.... denn das war keineswegs negativ oder abwertend gemeint. Sollte nur meine Meinung dazu, verpackt als kleines Spässchen, darstellen.
> 
> Aber empfindlich sind hier schon manche Angelfreunde....



Das mit dem Ton stimmt, aber dafür gäbs ja dann auch Smilies, dann wüßte man wie es gemeint ist  
Sorry, wenn Du es nicht so gemeint hast #h


----------



## Timmy (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> gehe auch jedes Jahr Pilse sammeln................



Bin ebenfalls begeisterter Pilssammler!
Welche Marke bevorzugst Du denn? Bist Du der 7 Minuten Pilstyp oder eher der Flaschenpilsler? Fragen über Fragen..............


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ebenfalls begeisterter Pilssammler!
> Welche Marke bevorzugst Du denn? Bist Du der 7 Minuten Pilstyp oder eher der Flaschenpilsler? Fragen über Fragen..............


 
ja,ja die kleinen Rechschreipfela (war wohl wieder besoffen):q 
Bin nicht soo sehr der Biertrinker...aber ab und an dann doch schon mal,aber in Maßen,nicht massen.
Am liebsten trink ich nen schönen trockenen Rotwein#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Paßt beides zu PILZEN, Pils und Rotwein. 
Bei uns hats bisher nur ein paar Tropfen gegeben, da geht pilztechnisch glaub ich noch nicht so viel.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ebenfalls begeisterter Pilssammler!
> Welche Marke bevorzugst Du denn? Bist Du der 7 Minuten Pilstyp oder eher der Flaschenpilsler?


Timmy, dann bist Du genau der Richtige, der die leeren Flaschen aus dem Wald suchen darf, während die anderen Pilze finden. Für das Pfand bekommst Du reichlich Nachschub:q
Fällst zwischen den vielen Sammlern mit Deiner Plastiktüte kaum auf

Ich warte auch noch einige Tage ab, denn bei den kurzen Regenfällen sind die Schnecken schneller als wir. Die armen Tiere haben durch die Trockenheit mächtigen Kohldampf bekommen. Auffallend in meiner Gegend ist, dass die Pilze relativ spät im Jahr in größeren Mengen erscheinen. Beste Zeit ist November, kurz vor dem ersten Frost.


----------



## melis (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Kann jemand mir Erfahrungen vom Wochenende dienen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand mir Erfahrungen vom Wochenende dienen?


#q ja am gosener kanal 2 giftige aber man kann die pilze schon riechen.;+


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei uns am Samstag etwas und am Sonntag reichlich Regen. Wenn du im Wald mal die Laubstreu zur Seite schiebst und stocherst, wirds nach 10 bis 15 cm furztrocken.
Um das Feuchtigkeitsmanko der letzten Trockenperiode auszugleichen, reichen 20 oder 25 mm Niederschlag nicht aus.
Für eine gute Pilzernte muß es noch mehr regnen.
Das kann weiter westlich anders aussehen, im brandenburgischen Kiefernknack wirds aber so sein wie bei uns - oder schlechter.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Easy Thread .. da fühl ich mich ja wohl ... bin ebenfalls sehr begeisterter Pilzesammler, wenngleich auch nicht die "Allermannssorten".
Ochsenzunge, Hallimasch, Parasol, Blutreizker, Judasohr & Schopftintlinge sind unter meinen Favoriten.



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann weiter westlich anders aussehen, im brandenburgischen Kiefernknack wirds aber so sein wie bei uns - oder schlechter.


Jap so ist es ... trocken ist beinahe kein Ausdruck mehr. Trotz des langanhaltenden Regens der letzten Tage, ist aber einer Tiefe von ca. 5-10cm die Erde staubtrocken .. & das GERADE in den Kiefernwäldern.

Ich warte auf alle Fälle noch 1-2 Wochen bevor ich mich auf die Suche begebe. Wer allerdings Pfifferlinge suchen/finden mag, kann gerne jetzt schon losgehen. Meine Schwiegereltern hatten gestern bereits einen nicht allzu großen Korb gefüllt. #h 






basti


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hab am Samstag mal geschaut... hab 2 Pilze gesehen die ich nicht kannte... Ansonsten war noch gar nix... 

Bei uns hats auch zu wenig geregnet...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Lecker ... *mjamjam*


----------



## honeybee (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Basti.....was sind das für welche in Deinem Korb??

Bei uns hats seit Freitag bis gestern nicht gerade wenig geregnet. Ich glaube, ich werde da diese Woche auch mal 2 Stündchen Zeit abknapsen und mal schauen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Iiii, die sehen ja so rot und giftig aus ! *neid*

Boah, wirklich klasse Fund:m
Alles Reizker und Frauentäublinge. Suuuper.

Ich habe Hungeeeeer !!!


----------



## Anni (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

na bei uns iss es so kalt momentan,dass die pilze lieber im boden bleiben :c


----------



## sebastian (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Easy Thread .. da fühl ich mich ja wohl ... bin ebenfalls sehr begeisterter Pilzesammler, wenngleich auch nicht die "Allermannssorten".
> Ochsenzunge, Hallimasch, Parasol, Blutreizker, Judasohr & Schopftintlinge sind unter meinen Favoriten.
> 
> 
> ...



Was is das für ein Pilz am foto ? Sowas gibts bei uns zu Unmengen habs aber nie mitgenommen weil ichs nicht kenn.

Bei uns regnets gerade so viel das man Angst haben muss das über die Nacht der Keller überflutet wird ..


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi Sebastian!
Das ist eine Bärentatze,so wird sie bei uns in Österreich genannt
und gehört zur Gruppe der Korallenpilze.Ist minderwertig und kann auch leicht bitter schmecken.Ich würde sie nicht essen!
Laß lieber die Finger davon!Warte noch ein paar Tage bis zum Vollmond,dann beginnen auch die Steinpilze zu wachsen!!


----------



## sebastian (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Das sie minderwertig sind hab ich mir schon fast gedacht weil wenn man um 9 in den Wald geht und schon die ganzen Pensionisten da waren stehen eigentlich nur mehr kaputte Steinpilze und die Bärentatze herum also schmeckts wahrscheinlich nicht 
Ich sammel sowieso nur Steinpilze und zeig sie nacher noch wem der sich damit auskennt damit ich nix Giftiges mitnehm.


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Recht so,da wirst Du immer schmackhafte und gute Pilze essen und 
gerätst nicht in Gefahr,Dir eine Magenverstimmung oder gar eine Vergiftung zu holen!!


----------



## Rosi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@sebastian, das sieht mir aus wie ein hahnenkamm. bei den korallen ist das schwierig, zuerst muß ich wissen was da für bäume wachsen. bei den korallen gibt es auch giftige, die sind aber bitter. laß sie lieber stehen, ist eh nicht viel dran.

@rudi, in dem korb ist nicht ein täubling und ich denke auch kein reizker, sondern milchlinge. für echte reizker ist dat noch zu früh,  unsere wachsen ende oktober unter kiefern.


----------



## Rosi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@grismo, was bezeichnet ihr denn als bärentatze? ramaria botrytis ist der hahnenkamm.


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Servus Rosi!
Bei uns in (Ober)Österreich sagt man im Volksmund zu diesem Korallenpilz eben Bärentatze!Ich kann Dir leider dazu nichts anderes sagen,den wissenschaftlichen lateinischen Namen kenne ich leider nicht!Meine Kenntnisse von Pilzen hab ich von älteren Pilzsuchern im Wald mitgeteilt bekommen!Bis jetzt bin ich damit ganz gut ausgekommen.Wenn ich etwas dazulernen kann,bin ich Dir sehr dankbar dafür!#6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Was is das für ein Pilz am foto ? Sowas gibts bei uns zu Unmengen habs aber nie mitgenommen weil ichs nicht kenn.



Ich sehe auf dem Bild Kiefernnadeln und dass der Pilz auf dem Boden wächst. Wenn Du ihn jetzt noch mit den Fingern drückst und er sich an dieser Stelle grün färbt, ist es ein essbarer Ziegenbart.

Wenn er nicht grün wird, ist es zumindest ein starkes Abführmittel

Die Grünfärbung ist das entscheidende Merkmal aller Korallen um Essbare von anderen zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> @rudi, in dem korb ist nicht ein täubling und ich denke auch kein reizker, sondern milchlinge. für echte reizker ist dat noch zu früh,  unsere wachsen ende oktober unter kiefern.



Einverstanden, dass kein Täubling dabei ist, hatte zu schnell geschaut.:m
Milchlinge Liebe Rosi (nicht hauen), Reizker gehören auch zu den Milchlingen. Tja, wat nu. Klar ist : rote Milch ! Und somit schon mal ein Speisepilz, der sich besonders gut zum Braten eignet. Wenn ich jetzt wüßte, wie alt die Schnitte an den Stielen sind, könnte ich auch erkennen, welche Art des Reizkers es sein könnte. Bei frischen Schnitten ist es schwierig, denn die meisten roten Stellen verfärben sich bald.
Optisch passt ein Kiefernreizker, der wesentlich früher als der Fichtenreizker erscheint, oder ein Lachsreizker, dessen rote Milch sich nicht grünlich verfärbt.


----------



## Rosi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Rosi!
> Bei uns in (Ober)Österreich sagt man im Volksmund zu diesem Korallenpilz eben Bärentatze!Ich kann Dir leider dazu nichts anderes sagen,den wissenschaftlichen lateinischen Namen kenne ich leider nicht!Meine Kenntnisse von Pilzen hab ich von älteren Pilzsuchern im Wald mitgeteilt bekommen!Bis jetzt bin ich damit ganz gut ausgekommen.Wenn ich etwas dazulernen kann,bin ich Dir sehr dankbar dafür!#6


moin, moin in die berge, 
grismo ich wollte nicht schulmeistern. uns trennen 1000km, da kann es doch sein, daß der selbe pilz verschiedene namen hat. deshalb habe ich die lateinische bezeichnung mit aufgeschrieben.
und welch zufall, wir meinen wirklich den selben pilz.
heute morgen fand ich im bruno henning (1970) sogar drei verschiedene namen. rote koralle, bärentatze und hahnenkamm.
"einer unserer schmackhaftesten korallenpilze, dessen spitzen aber entfernt werden müssen, falls sie bitter sind"

ich würde den trotzdem nicht essen wollen, es gibt einen doppelgänger, der längere sitzungen einleitet|bla:


----------



## Rosi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@rudi, würd ich niemals machenaußerdem hast du wieder mal recht, es sind alles lactarius. nun müßte man nur noch wissen, ob er unter kiefer oder fichte stand, in welchem tempo sich die milch verfärbte und welche farbe die milch hat/hatte.

bei uns herrscht waldbrandstufe 5.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rosi schrieb:


> @rudi, in dem korb ist nicht ein täubling und ich denke auch kein reizker, sondern milchlinge.


Rosi, Du hast Recht, in dem Korb ist kein Täubling !
Sondern es sind alles Milchlinge .. denn die Milchlinge gehören zu den Reizkern .. bzw. umgekehrt  Insofern hat Rudi Recht .. Du aber auch |wavey: 
Es handelt sich komplett um Lactarius deliciosus. Den Edel- oder Blutreizker.
Wohl einen der köstlichsten Pilze überhaupt, mit seinem festen Fleisch.
Allerdings kann man Milchlinge nicht einfrieren ! Sie sind nach dem Auftauen in Gerichten ungeniessbar, da sie dann extremst bitter schmecken !

Beim Korallenpilz handelt es sich um Clavaria stricta. Ungeniessbar ! :v :q 

meridian

p.s.: *@Rosi* .. es wurde NIE gesagt, dass dieser Korb in diesem Jahr gefunden wurde ^^


----------



## Anni (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

hei schwammerlsucher #h 
ich kenne auch den begriff bärentatze und auch hahnenkamm 
aber so richtig schmecken tun die nicht #d 
aber jetz wenns wieder ein bisserl wärmer wird,schießen die guten raus #6 
mal schaun ob ich auch mal was finde,was genießbares :q


----------



## Rosi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> p.s.: *@Rosi* .. es wurde NIE gesagt, dass dieser Korb in diesem Jahr gefunden wurde ^^


das ist gemein! deliciosus wächst hier nicht vor ende oktober, eher noch erste novemberwoche. im gras unter kiefern. 
deshalb habe ich überlegt, ob mir der erste schub im august all die jahre entgangen sein könnte:cin all den wäldern hier rundrum kenne ich nur 2 stellen, so häufig sind sie nicht. aber schmecken gebraten eins a. schleimen nicht und schrumpfen auch nicht sehr zusammen, ganz zu schweigen von ihrer schön orangenen farbe#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rosi schrieb:


> aber schmecken gebraten eins a. schleimen nicht und schrumpfen auch nicht sehr zusammen, ganz zu schweigen von ihrer schön orangenen farbe#6


*GENAU !* 

Hier gibt es sie eigentlich schon recht häufig .. & das schöne ist, dass sie kaum ein Mensch mitnimmt. Wer will schon solch einen giftig anmutenden Pilz in seiner Pfanne brutzeln ? 

Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf die anstehenden Saison .. ist, als ob die Schonzeit geöffnet würde :q 

basti


----------



## honeybee (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich war heute mal 1,5 Stunden unterwegs und bin die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen abgelaufen.

Ausser ein paar wenigen von so orangefarbenen Korallenpilzen gabs absolut NIX. Nicht mal ein giftiger.

Dafür gabs lecker Brombeeren:q


----------



## Dummfisch (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo,
auch von mir ein Kommentar. Für mich sind die Pilze im Korb ziemlich eindeutig Fichtenblutreizker - Lactarius deterrimus. Die Hutfarbe einiger von oben fotografierter Pilze sowie die Farbe und Beschaffenheit des Stieles deuten darauf hin. Ich mag sie nicht besonders gerne, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fund. 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## melis (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dafür gabs lecker Brombeeren:q


 
Auch ein toller Grund in den Wald zu gehen. Lässt sich ein leckerer Schnaps draus machen.


----------



## honeybee (8. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



melis schrieb:


> Auch ein toller Grund in den Wald zu gehen. Lässt sich ein leckerer Schnaps draus machen.



Oder Marmelade


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Dummfisch schrieb:


> Für mich sind die Pilze im Korb ziemlich eindeutig Fichtenblutreizker - Lactarius deterrimus. Die Hutfarbe einiger von oben fotografierter Pilze sowie die Farbe und Beschaffenheit des Stieles deuten darauf hin.


Hallo Bernd !

Bei den Pilzen handelt es sich eindeutig um Lactarius deliciosus 
Im übrigen gibt es bei uns hier in Brandenburg kaum Fichten.

Good n8
basti #h


----------



## EgoZocker (9. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei uns ist es auch noch zu trocken. Bin schon froh, dass ich wieder Tauwürmer zupfen kann :c
Aber der Regen kommt bestimmt und dann geht's los #h


----------



## Leif (9. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi @ all.



Habe außer ein paar Korallenpilzen einen roten täubling gesehen und kleine Boviste.
Aber der Täubling macht mir Mut, das es bald losgehen könnte.
Da hier schon erwähnt wurde, das manche sehr früh Pilze suchen gehen, kann ich nur sagen, das ich schon welche gesehen habe, die ab 4 Uhr Morgens mit der Taschenlampe rumgeistern.


----------



## Dummfisch (9. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei den Pilzen handelt es sich eindeutig um Lactarius deliciosus 
Im übrigen gibt es bei uns hier in Brandenburg kaum Fichten.


Hallo,
dann will ich mal friedlich sein. Ferndiagnosen sind immer recht heikel und über den Standort sollte man auch Bescheid wissen. Hoffe, die Pilze kommen hier bald raus.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hy Bernd ... lange wirds bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen nicht mehr dauern 

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir für die bevorstehende Saison 

Good N8
basti


----------



## just4fan (9. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

hallöle,

war heute auch mal im wald, nähe starnberger see, aber is noch nichts da.
ich denke in einer woche gehts los!!!!


----------



## rudlinger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@basti
Du machst mir ja richtig angst Ich geh auch gerne Pilze sammeln und mein Favorit ist der Violette Rötelritterling (Lepista nuda). Allerdings sollte man beim Genuss der Pilze auf Bier oder ähnlichem verzichten, aber sehr lecker. Den Edelreitzker gibbets bei uns auch aber nicht so häufig. 
Also guten Fund, ich warte aber noch


----------



## Rosi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*






anischampignon (agaricus arvensis)
gefunden heut morgen, nach einem zaghaften regen.
zuerst dachte ich da liegt ein pappteller auf der dorfwiese. der hut hat 17cm durchmesser.


----------



## Kurzer (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Moin zusammen,

hab diesen Thread eben erst gefunden. Klasse Idee. Bei den latainischen Namen kann ich leider nicht mithalten ;->

Kenne Pilze wie:

Steinpilze, Maronen, Pfifferlinge, Buttepilze, fette Henne...

...und wenn ich daran denke läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen ;->

Wünsche Euch allen eine erfolgreiche Pilzsaison!


----------



## Rosi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@kurzer, im kopf hab ich die lateinischen namen auch nicht alle, wozu gibts denn bücher? die lat bezeichnungen sind einfach genauer. wenn du liest -blutreizker-, so können das 5 verschiedene sorten sein. 

oder fette henne, krause glucke,...wer weiß wie die bei den bayern heißt.


----------



## Kurzer (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Rosi

Du hast abslut recht. Ich suche die Pilze ja nur zum Essen, studieren möchte ich diese nicht...sonst sind die Pilze wieder kalt wenn ich mit den Pilzbüchern fertig bin ;->.

Nehme prinzipiell auch nur die Pilze mit bei denen ich mir 100 % sicher bin das ich diese kenne bzw. bedenkenlos essen kann.


----------



## Rosi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

und? wie sieht es denn aus in den wäldern um laiptsch?
es soll ja schon ne woche regnen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

;+ 





Rosi schrieb:


> und? wie sieht es denn aus in den wäldern um laiptsch?
> es soll ja schon ne woche regnen.


;+ keene ahnung ,aber dich darf man nicht ans wasser und auf die wiese lassen.|wavey: g.a.d.h.


----------



## Kurzer (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Rosi

hier regnet es gerade aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich in den 4 Jahren in denen ich jetzt in Leipzig wohne noch keinen vernünftige "Pilzwald" gefunden.

Wir sind im vergangenen Jahr Richtung Oschatz gefahren um Pilze zu sammeln. Mit dieser Idee wahren wir leider nicht die einizgen ;->

In der nördlichen Altmark, meiner Heimat, ist das alles viel einfacher. Rauf auf's Fahrrad, ne halbe Stunde geradelt und dann steht man mitten im "Busch".

Wie sieht's bei Euch da oben so aus?


----------



## rudlinger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Kurzer schrieb:


> @Rosi
> 
> hier regnet es gerade aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich in den 4 Jahren in denen ich jetzt in Leipzig wohne noch keinen vernünftige "Pilzwald" gefunden.



Dann wird Dich der Rudi in diese Passion auch noch einführen müssen


----------



## honeybee (11. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich war eben nochmal für 1,5 Stunden im Wald.

Leute macht Euch startklar *gg* Die ersten Steinpilze schauen durchs Moos. Mitte nächster Woche dürften die ersten "erntereif" sein.


----------



## Drillinge (11. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@kurzer



Kurzer schrieb:


> Wir sind im vergangenen Jahr Richtung Oschatz gefahren um Pilze zu sammeln. Mit dieser Idee wahren wir leider nicht die einizgen ;->
> 
> Wie sieht's bei Euch da oben so aus?


 
In der saison ist hier schon ganz schön was los aber momentan sind die nächte noch etwas zu kalt.
1-2 wochen noch, dann gehts los#6 

Der tiegel glüht schon


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



> Jena/Suhl (dpa/th) - Nach drei mageren Jahren scheinen Thüringens Pilz-Freunde in dieser Saison voll auf ihre Kosten zu kommen. »Am nördlichen Rand des Thüringer Waldes gibt es schon Steinpilze in Massen«, sagte Pilzexperte Gerald Hirsch, Vorsitzender der Thüringer Arbeitsgemeinschaft Mykologie (ThAM), in einem dpa-Gespräch. Die Trockenheit im Juli und der starke Regen im August bescherten den Pilz-Freunden volle Körbe. Zwischen leckeren Maronen und Pfifferlingen könnten aber auch schon Giftpilze stehen, warnte Hirsch. Und davon gebe es in Thüringen immerhin 200 Arten.
> »Beträchtliche Funde« seien ihm auch aus anderen Ecken des Landes gemeldet wurden. »Sie schießen«, freut sich der Fachmann über den plötzlichen Wetterwandel Anfang August. Bei relativ kühler Witterung und Regen hätten alle Pilzarten ihre Fruchtkörper optimal ausbilden können. »Sonne und Hitze hatten wir ja in diesem Jahr genug.« Er freue sich über jeden weiteren Regenguss.



Quelle: www.Otz.de


----------



## davidpil (12. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

hab dieses jahr schon 5,6 körbe pfifferlinge sammeln können


----------



## Leif (12. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



davidpil schrieb:


> hab dieses jahr schon 5,6 körbe pfifferlinge sammeln können




wo denn? also bundesland reicht


----------



## davidpil (12. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

in baden-württemberg 
wachsen immer genau hinter meinem haus und die stelle hat wohl noch niemand sonst entdeckt.


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Heute hatte ich in Körbchen gut voll mit Steinpilzen und einigen Rotfußröhrlingen.
Geht also langsam los....


----------



## rudlinger (12. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@all
war mit Sohne mal hinterm Haus. Also Knoblauchschwindlinge gibbet schon und Faltentintlinge. ich glaub ich muss mal im Wald nach dem rechten sehn


----------



## honeybee (15. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Heute abend mal fix in den Wald gefahren.....
Halbes Stündchen durchs Dickicht gerannt und der Beutel war halb voll. Wieder nur Steinpilze. Leider hatte ich nicht mehr Zeit, sonst wärs noch mehr gewurden. Aber für eine leckere Pilzpfanne mit Geschnetzeltem hats gereicht.

Allerdings sind auch massig Zecken unterwegs. 3 habe ich mir zuhause wieder abgesammelt.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

na dann mal, *Pilz Heil*;+ oder wie sagt man dazu? 
Vorgestern war schöner Landregen über nacht und am Tage.Heute hatte es nur die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet.
Werde vielleicht doch am Donnerstag o. Freitag,vor alle anderen im Wald sein 
Steinpilze sind mir am liebsten im saubermachen.Am leckersten sind die fetten Hennen.Nur halt das saubermachen ist zum :v


----------



## Zico (16. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo ,
komme gerade aus dem Wald . Jo , es tut sich was #6 
Mal sehn was die nächsten Tage so bringen .
http://img108.*ih.us/img108/231/pilzeyu8.jpg
P.S. den " Kleinen " hab ich leider mit dem Korb umgestossen ,
sonst würde der noch , wie viele seiner Artgenossen , weiter
wachsen .
Gruß Zico


----------



## honeybee (16. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Dann wünsche ich mal guten Appetit#6


----------



## nordman (16. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

sauber, auch hier in mittelnorwegen wæchst und gedeiht es:


----------



## melis (16. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@ nordman

Bist du echter Norweger?


----------



## nordman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

nø, aber ich habe einen echten norwegerpullover. gilt das auch schon?:q

ich lebe aber seit 5 jahren in norwegen.


----------



## SergioTübingen (17. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei uns gibts grad auch Pilze, dass es knallt. Ich hab in den letzten 10 Tagen 15kg Steinpilze gesammelt. Pfifferlinge gibts allerdings recht wenige.. Birkenpilze nehm ich schon gar nicht mehr mit..
Macht echt Spass im Wald zur Zeit!


----------



## melis (17. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



nordman schrieb:


> nø, aber ich habe einen echten norwegerpullover. gilt das auch schon?:q
> 
> ich lebe aber seit 5 jahren in norwegen.


 
Es reicht um mir eine Frage zu beantworten. Als ich das letzte mal in Norwegen war lagen so viele Pilze rum, selbst vor unserer Hütte hatte wir innerhalb von Minuten Körbeweise angesammelt. 
Ist Pilzesammeln bei Norwegern nicht beliebt?
Gleiches habe ich auch beim Angeln festgestellt, gemessen an den Möglichkeiten die die dort haben, müsste es dort jeder können und machen. Ist aber nicht so.


----------



## nordman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



melis schrieb:


> Ist Pilzesammeln bei Norwegern nicht beliebt?
> Gleiches habe ich auch beim Angeln festgestellt, gemessen an den Möglichkeiten die die dort haben, müsste es dort jeder können und machen. Ist aber nicht so.



das hast du ganz richtig beobachtet. kaum ein norweger sammelt pilze. erst so langsam kommt mehr und mehr leuten die erkenntnis, dass pilze ausgesprochen schmackhaft sind. die allermeisten norweger sammeln und essen pilze sogar nicht, sondern sie ekeln sich regelrecht davor.

fuer pilzsammler ist norwegen ein absolutes paradies. wenn ich versuche, den leuten zu beschreiben, was hier zeitweise an pilzen wæchst, glaubt mir eh keiner. ist aber nicht in jedem jahr so, ausser bei pfifferlingen, die gibt es jedes jahr in grossen mengen, am meisten in nordnorwegen.

fuer die norweger ist die grossartige natur, die sie um sich haben, einfach eine selbstverstændlichkeit. sie erachten das als nichts besonderes, sammeln keine pilze oder beeren (sowas gilt bei juengeren leuten als regelrecht asozial!). die meisten leute angeln aber hin und wieder, aber wirkliche enthusiasten gibt es hier auch nicht viel øfter, als in deutschland. jagen ist dagegen sehr viel weiter verbreitet, ist hier genauso normal wie angeln.


----------



## richard (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Anbei Impressionen aus einem Wald in Oberösterreich. 
Lg
Ritschie


----------



## Rosi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

och, wer hat die steinis dahin gestellt?#6

ich wollt euch mal ein dubioses exemplar zeigen




sieht aus wie ein champignon, riecht wie ein champignon, wächst zwischen den anischampignons, hat aber weiße lamellen? wird nicht gelb, riecht nicht nach karbol, hat keine bescheidete knolle.
Anhang anzeigen 48621
Anhang anzeigen 48622

der dunkle champignon ist nur zum vergleich.


----------



## honeybee (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Wir waren von Freitag bis Sonntag ganz relaxt angeln.....:q

Und Samstag habe ich dann aus dem angrenzendem Wald satte 7,5kg Steinpilze geholt. Das hatte schon nix mehr mit suchen zu tun, das war eher ein ernten. Das einzigste schlechte an der Sache war, das mir niemand beim putzen half. #d
Der Großteil trocknet nun vor sich hin und wird dann und wann ein paar Soßen verfeinern:l


----------



## Leif (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rosi schrieb:


> och, wer hat die steinis dahin gestellt?#6
> 
> ich wollt euch mal ein dubioses exemplar zeigen
> 
> ...



Hi du.

Den gleichen habe ich auch gesehen, hatte mich auch über die Lamellen gewundert.
Bitte um aufklärung!!!!


Ansonsten läuft es hier Super
Habe auf 5 qm über 3 kg Steinpilze gefunden.
Maronen kommen auch langsam in fahrt.
Ein Kollege hat gestern eine riesige Krause Glucke gefunden.

Habt ihr schon Riesenboviste gesehen?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Rosi,ist das vielleicht ein "grüner" Knollenblätterpilz? die sehen doch auch fast aus wie Champignons und haben helle Lamellen|kopfkrat Giftig:g


----------



## esox_105 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> Rosi,ist das vielleicht ein "grüner" Knollenblätterpilz? die sehen doch auch fast aus wie Champignons und haben helle Lamellen|kopfkrat Giftig:g


 

Da hast Du glaube ich recht:

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=knollenblätterpilz&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Rosi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ein knolli ist das nicht. beim knolli steckt die knolle in einer art tüte, die heißt dann bescheidet. der knolli riecht auch anders.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Liebe @Rosi, Du stellst hier wahrlich Probleme auf:m

Die junge Form weist einen Schleier auf, oder ?

Dann wäre es ein so genannter "Zigeuner"
Runzelschüppling oder Reifpilz (Rozites Caperata)


----------



## Rosi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ist es auch nicht, der wächst im mai. ich tippe auf leucoagaricus holosericeus, seidiger egerlinsschirmling#h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Der Lepiota(Leucoagaricus) holoserica gilbt beim Drücken aber nach.

Dann schon eher ein Grauender Schirmpilz (L. Cinerascens), der mit der Zeit graut und dessen Lamellen aber stets weiß sind.

Natürlich auch essbar


----------



## Rosi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@rudi, wer gibt beim drücken nach?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rosi schrieb:


> @rudi, wer gibt beim drücken nach?


:q:q:q
Gibt es hier keinen Auf-dem-Boden-liegend-und-mit-den-Füssen-strampelnd-Smiley ?
Mein Zwerchfell tut schon weh:q:q:q

*Nicht "gibt", sondern gilbt mit "L":m*


----------



## Ocrem (22. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ich hätte mal ne frage an euch pilz profi`s  

und zwar such ich nach dem namen und ein paar backround infos zu einem pilz

zu dem pilz:ich bin heute durchs unterholz auf der suche nach einen verstecktem wehr auf einen merkwürdigen und mir unbekannten pilz gestoßen.

erst dachte ich "was liegtn da für ein ball" aber als ich mir die sache ganauer ansah merkte ich das es ein pilz war.

so ca. handball-fußball groß und geformt wie ein weißer ball|kopfkrat 

kann mir da einer helfen?

ps. foto hatte ich natürlich wieder nicht mit....


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Brauchst auch kein Photo.

Das war ein Riesenbovist.

Wenn Du ihn anschneidest muß das Fleisch reinweiß sein. Bei dem leisesten Hauch einer Gelbfärbung wird er ungeniessbar.
Ansonsten nach dem "Abpellen" ein hervorragender Speisepilz, der auch roh zu Salaten gegessen werden kann.
Muß aber sofort verarbeitet und verzehrt werden. Lässt sich aber auch einfrieren und später in gefrorenen Zustand in der Pfanne braten, also nicht vorher auftauen.


----------



## Ocrem (23. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

erstmal danke für die fixe antwort#6 

es warn schon ein paar schnecken dran daher kann ich beurteiln das der pilz noch recht weiß war.

werd ich beim nächsten besuch auf jedanfall mal berücksichtigen mit der geniessbarkeit. 
könnte mich entsinnen das da weiter hinten noch ein paar dieser "Riesenbovisten" standen.

war früher immer mit meinem opa im wald doch dieser pilz war mir neu.

kannst du mir vll. noch sagen wie der schmeckt nach dem braten?
ich mein eher"wabbelig" wie zb. der *Schopftintling *oder eher fester wie zb. der *champignon *?

wobei mir letzteres eher lieber ist


----------



## Rosi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Gibt es hier keinen Auf-dem-Boden-liegend-und-mit-den-Füssen-strampelnd-Smiley ?
> Mein Zwerchfell tut schon weh:q:q:q
> 
> *Nicht "gibt", sondern gilbt mit "L":m*



@rudi, gib mir mal die hand, ich helfe dir wieder hoch:m

ein vertreter der schirmpilze kann es auch nicht sein. sieh dir den hut an. er ist ganz glatt. schirmpilze haben fast immer flocken auf dem schirm, wenn nicht, dann immer einen buckel, der auch bräunlich ist. 
der pilz ist auch heute morgen noch so weiß wie gestern, nix mit drücken, weder gilb noch rot


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Gott zum Gruße,
ich hab mir heute mein Mittagessen auch mal eben im Wald besorgt. 

Es scheint ein gutes Pilzjahr zu werden – zumindest bei uns gibt es schon reichlich Pilze insbesondere Steinpilze sind stark vertreten. Nachdem ich mir ein paar schöne Pilze fürs Mittagessen eingesackt hatte bin ich mal an die bekannten „Hotspots“ gefahren… die waren allerdings allesamt schon von der sich bereits im fortgeschrittenen Alter befindlichen „Schwammerl-Mafia“ abgegrast :q 

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:
























Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier:





Ein paar Tropfen Olivenöl, ne handvoll Zwiebelwürfel, etwas Knoblauch dazu die Pilze.. und zum Ende noch ein Ei drübergeschlagen… wow!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Ocrem schrieb:


> kannst du mir vll. noch sagen wie der schmeckt nach dem braten?
> ich mein eher"wabbelig" wie zb. der *Schopftintling *oder eher fester wie zb. der *champignon *?



Nach dem Braten hat er eine Konsistenz, vergleichbar mit Marshmallows bzw. Mäusespeck. Also weich und trotzdem beissfest.


----------



## Seehaeschen (23. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@rudi: und in Scheiben geschnitten, paniert und gebraten als Pilzschnitzel - lecker :l 
War heut auch mal 4 Stunden im Wald, ein Korb voll Steinpilze, Maronen, Schmerlinge und paar Ziegeuner aber auch viel wurmig. Massig Leute, alle mit übervollen Eimern und Körben #d 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Ocrem (23. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Nach dem Braten hat er eine Konsistenz, vergleichbar mit Marshmallows bzw. Mäusespeck. Also weich und trotzdem beissfest.


 
klingt ganz lecker|rolleyes 

werd auf jedanfall nächstes mal einen mit nehmen wenn da noch ein paar gute sind


----------



## Leif (24. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi @ all.

Ich find mich bald dum und duselig.
Kiloweise Maronen und immer noch schöne Steinpilze.
Halimasch ist auch schon im kommen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Moin,
hier kam heute auf Ostseewelle in den Nachrichten das ein Pilzsammler zu 400 Euro Strafe verknackt wurde.
Er hat 5 Kilo Pilze aus dem Wald getragen wo doch nach Naturschutzgesetz oder so was nur 1 Kilo erlaubt ist.
Gibs so was wirklich? Wenn ja dann gehts wohl genau so los wie mit den 15 Kilo Fisch in Norge oder wie? ::::|uhoh: |kopfkrat 
Ich bin nicht so der Pilzfan (es sei denn es kommt aus Lübz oder Wernigerode) :k


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Jo das war aber, soweit ich mich erinnere, in Österreich


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Stimmt, Jörg.

Im Naturschutzgebiet ist das Sammeln nur mit einer Sondererlaubnis der Försterei(Pilzsammelschein) erlaubt.

Wobei das Pflücken am Wegesrand auch ohne Erlaubnis toleriert wird. Das eigene Verhalten im Walde ist sehr ausschlaggebend.
Wird wohl ein gewerblicher Pilzsucher gewesen sein, der nicht zum eigenen Verbrauch gesammelt hat und die deutschen Gesetze nicht kennt.

In Landschaftsschutzgebieten darf aber gesammelt werden, wobei man sich ebenfalls möglichst schonend der Umwelt gegenüber verhalten sollte.
Einige Pilzarten stehen auf der Roten Liste, wie hier in NRW die Rotkappen. Wer sich nicht auskennt kann tatsächlich mit einem Bein im Knast stehen.

Habe noch nie einen Fall erlebt, wo ein Forstbeamter einen normalen Pilzsucher ermahnt hat. Viel mehr interessiert es dem Förster ebenfalls, was in "seinem" Wald so wächst.


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



> geschützt sind nur die Pilze die in der Bundesartenschutzverordnung aufgeführt sind!
> Das darf man nicht mit Roten Listen verwechseln, die nur ein naturschutzpolitisches Instrument sind und keinerlei Gestzesfunktion haben. So moralisch verwerflich es auch sein mag, kein Mensch kann Dir verbieten den einzigen deutschen Standort von Pilz XY regelmäßig abzugrasen, sofern dieser nicht in der Bundesartenschutzverordnung aufgeführt ist, nicht in einem NSG wächst und Du Dich auf haushaltsübliche Mengen beschränkst (als Faustregel ca. 1 kg pro Person und Tag - macht bei einer 4köpfigen Familie schlappe 30 Kilo pro Woche ....).
> 
> Allerdings sind laut ebendieser BASchutzVerordnung die Vermarktung SÄMTLICHER Pilze (und auch Blumen, Beeren etc.) genehmigungspflichtig und widrigenfalls als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit Bußgeld zu belegen.



Quelle: http://www.pilzbestimmung.de/switch...hp/m/4058/0/ca95a55faa0ef61192d762d7624f9672/


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Das ist ein gutes Zitat und es müßte am Anfang des Pilztröötes stehen#6


----------



## davidpil (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

moin leute
war gard mit meinen hunden spatzieren und da hab ich ein pilz entdeckt, den es dieses jahr ziemlih viel bei uns gibt. bin mir aber nicht sicher welche sorte es ist.
lieg ich mit meiner vermutubg richtig, dass es ein Maronenröhrling ist?

da is er, nich so gutte fotos weil ich ihn mit nach hause genommern habe...











danke euch!


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Sieht mir er aus wie der Satansröhrling und der ist giftig.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## davidpil (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

oder ein flockenstieliger hexenröhrling?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich meine auch, dass er zu den Hexenröhrlingen gehört.
Alle Satanspilze erscheinen am Stiel zwar rot, aber bei genauerer Betrachtung haben sie ein rotes Netzmuster.
Die Hexenrörlinge jedoch rote Flocken.

Hexenröhrlinge sind roh giftig.

Gut vorgekocht jedoch essbar. Das Kochwasser sollte vor der eigentlichen Zubereitung fortgeschüttet werden.


----------



## just4fan (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling
roh schwach giftig, daher gut gekocht oder gebraten genießen!!!!!
Erkennung: Druckstellen, Schnittstellen färben sich bläulich!!!
Stiel rot geschuppt, Kappe dunkel- bis schwarzbraun

Gegenstück: Satansröhrling, giftig ( gut abgekocht eßbar, aber nicht empfohlen!!!!!)
Stiel teilweise mit kaminrotem Netz, Kappe silbrigweiß bis schwach oliv


----------



## Dummfisch (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ja, 
das ist ziemlich eindeutig ein flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling. 

VORSICHT! Dieser Pilz ist zwar essbar und lecker, doch darfst du auf keinen Fall dazu Alkohol trinken, sonst bekommst du üble Vergiftungserscheinungen (Atemnot, Gesichtsrötung, Herzklopfen). Das Alkoholverbot beginnt einige Tage vor dem Genuss und geht bis mehrere Tage nach dem Pilz.Verzehr!
Also: Vor dem Essen überlegen, was du die letzten Tage getrunken hast.  Pilz: Ja  Pils: NEIN!

Guten Appetit
Bernd


----------



## just4fan (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

hallöle,
meine heutige pilzpfanne hatte ca. 30 % dieses pilzes und es gab einen wein zum essen und später mein bierchen. wir waren zu dritt und allen gehts gut!
es ist wohl wie beim hallimasch, nicht jeder verträgt jeden pilz.


----------



## Dummfisch (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



just4fan schrieb:


> hallöle,
> nicht jeder verträgt jeden pilz.



Da hast du völlig Recht. Ich habe einmal eine köstliche Pfanne mit Safran-Schirmlingen (_Macrolepiota rhacodes) _aufgetischt.
Wärend ich mich bester Gesundheit erfreute, bekam mein Tischgegenüber nächtlich Schweißausbrüche der übelsten Sorte, dazu Schlaflosigkeit etc.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## just4fan (26. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Dummfisch schrieb:


> Da hast du völlig Recht. Ich habe einmal eine köstliche Pfanne mit Safran-Schirmlingen (_Macrolepiota rhacodes) _aufgetischt.
> Wärend ich mich bester Gesundheit erfreute, bekam mein Tischgegenüber nächtlich Schweißausbrüche der übelsten Sorte, dazu Schlaflosigkeit etc.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd




sowas kenn ich eben vom hallimasch


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

wat wächst da bei uns im garten? Essen will ich den eh nicht.

http://img92.*ih.us/img92/6585/p1070433gn5.jpg


----------



## honeybee (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Könnte der Kahle Krempling sein. Müsste man mal von unten sehen....


----------



## Dummfisch (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Lachsy schrieb:


> wat wächst da bei uns im garten? Essen will ich den eh nicht.



Die Honigbiene hat Recht. Ist der kahle Krempling, auch ohne Blick unter die Krempe. Essen würde ich den auch nicht. Manche vertragen ihn aber. Andere aber bekommen beim zweiten Genuss so etwas wie eine sehr heftige allergische Reaktion, die wohl recht übel ist.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hab neulich auch den ersten Fliegenpilz entdeckt ...

basti


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ich werde mal nach unten gehn und im garten schaun wie er von unten aussieht.
werde mal ein bild machen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dummfisch (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Hab neulich auch den ersten Fliegenpilz entdeckt ...
> 
> basti



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! So ganz ohne Brille....?
Bei den älteren Exemplaren musst du aufpassen, die sind schon mal holzig.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

so war mal im garten

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/6892/p1070451ts3.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Leif (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi Lachsy.

Ist eindeutig nen Kaler Krempling.
Galt früher als Speisepilz ist aber giftig.
Sein Gift lagert sich in die Leber ein und lässt auf Dauer schäden dort.


----------



## honeybee (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

So war vorhin auch mal im Wald. Gab nicht viele Pilze.....


----------



## honeybee (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

2 Bilder hab ich noch


----------



## Seehaeschen (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



> Gab nicht viele Pilze.....


lag vielleicht daran, dass am Mittwoch mehr Leute wie Bäume im Wald waren  :q Die haben ja mehr rausgeschleppt als sie zum Teil tragen konnten. #d 
#h Seehaeschen
PS: Hab aber auch schon gehört, dass es wieder weniger wird.


----------



## honeybee (27. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Seehaeschen schrieb:


> lag vielleicht daran, dass am Mittwoch mehr Leute wie Bäume im Wald waren  :q Die haben ja mehr rausgeschleppt als sie zum Teil tragen konnten. #d
> #h Seehaeschen
> PS: Hab aber auch schon gehört, dass es wieder weniger wird.



Ahjo, heute waren auch wieder Massen unterwegs. Da geht es schon los, das man gerade so noch irgendwo parken kann. Kaum Einheimische, dafür jede Menge Sachsen:q
Die meisten Kennzeichen waren ASZ, V und natürlich Z

Mich wunderts nur, das es kaum Perlpilze gibt. 

Bei uns selber war der Boden vom Körbchen nichtmal bedeckt. Und das in anderthalb Stunden.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Habe mal ne Frage...
bin vorhin an unseren Kanal gewesen und habe diesen Bovist hier, der Fussballgröße hat gefunden.Foto liegt bei(mit Zigarette zur Größenvorstellung... )
Kann man den noch Essen?Der sieht zwar aussen etwas angefressen aus,aber vielleicht kann man den ja ringsherrum "abschälen" Oder ist der schon zu alt???Das Fleisch ist jedoch Reinweiss und nicht madig!


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Großer das ist ein lecker Riesenbovist! Wenn Du ihn durchschneidest muß er innen noch weiß sein!
Guten Appetit


----------



## honeybee (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Schön in Scheibchen schneiden, panieren wie ein Schnitzel und ab in die Pfanne.....seeeeeeehr lecker


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Auf jeden ... *LECKER LECKER* !!! In Scheiben schneiden .. in Eigelb wenden, bei Bedarf Paniermehl drüber ... leicht salzen & pfeffern ... goldgelb anbraten ... BON APPETIT


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Na da jagen sich ja gleich die Rezepte!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

dank euch!
Hab den nun "gehäutet" und in Scheiben geschnitten.Werde den heute abend essen,muss jetzt erst noch angeln fahren.
Schade das ich den heute erst entdeckt habe,weil dort ungefähr 7 Stück davon waren,die entweder total zerfressen oder schon verfault waren.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

werde ich doch erst morgen Mittag Braten


----------



## Big Man (2. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo Jungs,

habe leider nicht so ein Wissen wie die meisten von Euch, was mich nicht daran hindert auch mal den ein oder anderen Pilz mitzunehmen.
Jetzt brauch ich mal eure Hilfe. Sind die Pilze die ich hier habe Papelritterlinge?
Braune Kappen, jung geschlossen undgrößer dann noch deutliche Krämpe. Gelbe Lamellen, bräunlicher am Hutansatz heller dicker Stiel. Helles Fleisch was sich recht schnell dunkel verfärbt.
Standen auf einer Wiese in der nähe von Baumen, da sind auch Papeln. Eher einzeln oder auch mal 2 oder 3 zusammen.
Kann man die Dinger essen oder nicht?Habe noch ein paar Fotos.
Kann nicht gleich antworten bin dann zu einer Feier aber morgen Früh bin ich hoffentlich Fit.

Danke schon mal im voraus für die Hilfe|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hy Big Man ! Sieht für mich stark nach einem Kahlen Krempling aus !
Solltest Du auf keinen Fall essen !!!

Basti


----------



## Big Man (2. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Nachtrag,

ich weis normalerweiser schneidet man die Pilze ab und reist sie nicht aus. Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich wollte eigentlich nur mal nach den Forellen sehen aber die Pilze liesen sich besser fangen.
Vielleicht habe ich ja dann auch ne Beilage;-)


----------



## Big Man (2. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Danke Basti,

in meinem Pilzbuch sahen die Bilder anders aus, aber nach der Beschreibung vom Stiel hast du warscheinlich recht. Schade eigentlich aber sicher ist Sicher.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Big Man schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich aber sicher ist Sicher.


Beim Pilze sammeln auf jeden Fall ! 

basti


----------



## melis (2. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Waren heute im Wald 3,8kg Steinpilze(gewaschen und gebügelt). Wer glaubt das das Jahr ein schlechtes Pilzjahr ist/wird, der wird überrascht sein.


----------



## Skorpion (3. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Na, einige von euch haben schon richtig was gefunden:m

Ich war vor einer Woche an meiner Stelle wo ich jedes Jahr immer was finde. Leider gab`s noch nix für die Pfanne. Jedes Jahr das gleiche, hier im Norden kommen die Pilze immer erst später. 
Hab noch mein Bericht vom letzten Jahr gefunden, da ging das  im Oktober erst los.
Ich hoffe bald ist  es wieder soweit: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62400


----------



## MrTom (3. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder im Wald und habe etwas gefunden was ich so nicht kenne. Auffällig war für mich besonders das Futter, welches nicht klar vom Stiel getrennt war sondern in ihn überging(ich hoffe man sieht es auf dem Foto).
http://img379.*ih.us/img379/5350/dscf0289pg2.jpg

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/8909/dscf0286ri9.jpg
Mfg Thomas


----------



## Dummfisch (4. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



MrTom schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder im Wald und habe etwas gefunden was ich so nicht kenne. Auffällig war für mich besonders das Futter, welches nicht klar vom Stiel getrennt war sondern in ihn überging(ich hoffe man sieht es auf dem Foto).
> http://img379.*ih.us/img379/5350/dscf0289pg2.jpg
> 
> 
> Mfg Thomas



Hallo,
für mich ist da ein Erlengrübling (Gyrodon lividus) . 
Sollte unter Erlen gestanden haben!?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## ulla1707 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

War am Freitag letzter Woche zum Pilze suchen, Ausbeute waren 4 Kg. Steinpilze und 2 Kg. Maronen. Es sieht so aus, als ob es ein gutes Pilzjahr wird. In den letzten Jahren gab es bei uns wenig Steinpilze und vor allen Dingen erst Ende September - Anfang Oktober. Also, auf in die Pilze - aber darüber nicht das Angeln vergessen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Von diesen prächtigen kleinen leuchtenden Kappen konnte ein Freund neulich einige ausfindig machen & per Foto für die Ewigkeit festhalten 

LECKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## nordman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

so, mal ein bisschen impressionen aus mittelnorwegen.



http://img297.*ih.us/img297/5665/pilzeqt9.jpg

http://img457.*ih.us/img457/9127/pilze2py8.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/707/fettesteilvd0.jpg

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/7725/ausbeutevz1.jpg


----------



## melis (5. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ja diese Bilder kenne ich. Genau das meinte ich mit meiner Frage wegen Norwegen.
Wie bereitest du die zu? Ein bekannter hat uns die auf seine Art serviert, waren super glitschig und schleimig aber auch super lecker.


----------



## nordman (6. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

bei mir gibts pilze ueberwiegend in sahnesosse mit nudeln. thymian dran, etwas knoblauch, und gut. oberlecker!


----------



## gismowolf (8. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Heute Nacht war Vollmond,da mußte ich heute Vormittag unbedingt
einige Stellen im Hausruckwald näher ansehen.Nach meinen Erfahrungen der letzten 30 Jahre werden die Pilze in den nächsten 10 Tagen extrem aus dem Boden schießen!#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> Schade das ich den heute erst entdeckt habe,weil dort ungefähr 7 Stück davon waren,die entweder total zerfressen oder schon verfault waren.



Merk Dir die Stelle udn guck nächstes Jahr ab und an mal vorbei!
Gerade Riesenbowiste kommen immer wieder an ein und dergleichen Stelle!!!
Bei der Oma von nem Kumpel von mir (bzw. in deren Garten) haben wir früher jedes Jahr 2-3 Stück geerntet. |supergri


----------



## honeybee (8. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

War auch mal für ne Stunde im Wald und heute abend wird es eine leckere Pilzpfanne geben.

Im Korb befanden sich: Perlpilze, Steinpilze, Maronen, Lärchenröhrlinge, Birkenpilze, Butterpilze und ein paar Sandröhrlinge


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hihi,
mittags noch drüber geschrieben und nachmittags selbst einen gefunden!!! :q 

(leider etwas unscharf, da der Akku der Kamera schwächelte)


----------



## havkat (9. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Moin!

Weiß nicht ob das hier schon besprochen wurde, bzw. bekannt ist.
Deshalb setz ich das einfach mal rein.

Info des Giftinformationszentrums Nord/Göttingen

Betrifft : *Kahler Krempling*

Früher als Speisepilz beliebt. (Nur durchgegart geniessbar!)
Wird heute als gefährlich eingestuft.

Kann mittlerweile, auch länger geschmort, schwere Allergien auslösen.

Auch wenn er zunächst gut vertragen wird, kann es zu Spätfolgen kommen wie:


Bildung von Antikörpern
Daraus resultierende schwere Magen/Darmerkrankungen
Blutauflösung
Nierenversagen

Ich lass die Dinger schon seit Jahren stehen.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ich war letztens mal auf Pilzsuche direkt am Vereinsgewässer. 
hab ca. 20 Rotkappen und 6 Steinpilze gefunden.
unter den Rotkappen war nen echtes Monster mit nem Durchmesser von sage und schreibe 26cm!!!
da ist pilzesammeln schon beinahe interesannter als angeln!


----------



## Dorschi (11. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Tja ein paar Kurzimpressionen von unserem gestrigen Flämingtrip.
Leider zu trocken das Ganze, aber ein Korb war voll.

Buntes Spektrum vom Steinpilz über den flockenstieligen Hexer, Perlpilz bis zur krausen Glucke!


----------



## Dummfisch (16. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo,

haben heute unseren ersten Tintenfisch-Pilz gefunden. Soll lt. 
Buch aus Australien stammen und über Frankreich zu uns gekommen sein.

Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

schick schick Dummfisch !
Findet man nicht alle Tage das Hexenei ! Haste mal dran geschnuppert ? 
Ist wie ein Fang eines aussergewöhnlichen Fisches 
Stammt wirklich ursprünglich aus Australien & ist glaube seit dem ersten Drittel unseres Jahrhunderts in Deutschland heimisch.
Wenn Du dran gerochen hast, ist Dir sicherlich ein "lieblicher" Geruch aufgefallen *würg*
Man könnte annehmen, der Pilz will mit seinem Geruch & seinem Erscheinungsbild verwesendes Fleisch darstellen ... also eine agressive Mimikry. Erstaunlich was sich die Natur so alles einfallen lässt, nicht wahr ?

Also in diesem Sinne -> *PETRI*

basti


----------



## Dummfisch (16. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Haste mal dran geschnuppert ?
> basti



Habe ich! Dachte zuerst, es hätte jemand in den Wald gesch.....|supergri

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Dorschi (18. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Aber so eine gemeine bei uns heimische Stinkmorchel ist auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Tomasz (18. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

In Ermangelung eines Fangerfolges stelle ich mal meinen Pilzfund des letzten Wochenendes ins Board. 1100 g außerordentlich leckeres und festes Fleisch mit einer leicht nussigen Note. Da lass ich doch dafür glatt ein Fischfilet links liegen.






Gruß Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Dorschi:
Ist das auf dem dritten Bild vielleicht Deine Tochter ???

Also meine beiden würden mir ganz schön was erzählen, wenn ich sie in aller Öffentlichkeit als "Krause Glucke" titulieren würde #d :m


----------



## Dorschi (18. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*


----------



## Dorschi (18. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Tomasz Glückspilz im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes!


----------



## Leif (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Tomasz schrieb:


> In Ermangelung eines Fangerfolges stelle ich mal meinen Pilzfund des letzten Wochenendes ins Board. 1100 g außerordentlich leckeres und festes Fleisch mit einer leicht nussigen Note. Da lass ich doch dafür glatt ein Fischfilet links liegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi du.

So eine große ist mir dieses Jahr noch nicht unter das Messer gekommen.
Allerdings habe ich 4 Stück gefunden.


----------



## sammycr65 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Mal ne Frage von einem nur Champion u. Pfifferling Erkenner:

Was is das? #c 

der Sammy (Butter- u. Steinpilze würd ich auch noch erkennen  |supergri )


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage von einem nur Champion u. Pfifferling Erkenner:
> 
> Was is das? #c



Steht doch da 



Honeyball schrieb:


> "Krause Glucke"



basti


----------



## sammycr65 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hups, das hatte ich für einen "Kosenamen" für 
Dorschi´s Tochter gehalten!:m 

Danke für die Info!

der Sammy


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

steht oben! Ist eine leckere krause Glucke!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



sammycr65 schrieb:


> Hups, das hatte ich für einen "Kosenamen" für
> Dorschi´s Tochter gehalten!:m
> 
> Danke für die Info!
> ...



a.) ist es net seine Tochter
&
b.) würdest Du Dein Kind "liebevoll" _Krause Glucke_ nennen ????? |kopfkrat 

basti


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*


----------



## sammycr65 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> a.) ist es net seine Tochter
> &
> b.) würdest Du Dein Kind "liebevoll" _Krause Glucke_ nennen ????? |kopfkrat
> 
> basti



a. Dann hätten wir das auch geklärt #6  

b. Nee, ich hab nen Sohn! |stolz: 

Nix für ungut Dorschi

der Sammy


----------



## Dummfisch (30. September 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Dummfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> haben heute unseren ersten Tintenfisch-Pilz gefunden. Soll lt.
> Buch aus Australien stammen und über Frankreich zu uns gekommen sein.
> ...



Hallo,
ich kann noch 'mal nachlegen. Habe heute an einer anderen Stelle noch eine große Kolonie der Pilze gefunden, alle Stadien waren vorhanden (siehe Bilder). Meine Söhne haben sich die Nasen zuhalten müssen, so haben die Dinger gestunken.
Gruß
dummfisch


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Vollmond ist und da wachsen sie wieder!


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Vor kurzem in Norwegen. Die Steinpilze und Birkenpilze- keine Maden. Semmelpilze ( heißen bei uns jedenfalls so )- alle madig.


----------



## taildancer (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

man man...dieses jahr in finnland gabs nicht einen pilz!
GARNICHTS!
viel zu trocken!


----------



## Leif (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Vor kurzem in Norwegen. Die Steinpilze und Birkenpilze- keine Maden. Semmelpilze ( heißen bei uns jedenfalls so )- alle madig.



Super Fund.

Wie schwer waren die schwersten denn ungefähr?
Gab es keine Pfifferlinge?


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@leif
wie schwer? keine ahnung! ich wiege schon meine fische kaum, die pilze erst recht nicht.
kaum pfifferlinge, vlt. 2 oder 3.man muß aber auch sagen, daß wir nur am wegrand suchen konnten, da wegen der schafe und kühe, die dort überall gehalten werden, fast jedes stück wiese und wald eingezäunt war. aber wie du siehst, reichte das wegrandsuchen ( ca. 1 h spaziergang ) ja aus.


----------



## Leif (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Du bist kein freund vom wiegen.

Wann hast du denn dich das letzte Mal gewogen *Lieb grins*

Ne mal im ernst.

Was hast du den mit den Pilzen gemacht?


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Sicher Leif, auch mich wiege ich nicht so oft.  Aber all das Wiegen hat für mich nur den Charakter des Geiferns nach Rekorden und das ist nicht unbedingt was für mich. Ich erfreue mich lieber so allgemein über die Größe von Fischen, Pilzen usw. 
Die Pilze in Norwegen wurden kurz abgebrüht und dann in der Pfanne gebraten. Leider wollten unsere Thüringer kein Speck und keine Zwiebeln in der Pilzpfanne, gehört ja für mich da rein.


----------



## honeybee (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Nachdem wir heute ein paar Kastanien in den Wald brachten, nutzen wir die Gelegenheit um nochmal nach Pilzen zu schauen.

Ergebniss waren ca. 2kg Steinpilze und die wirds heute lecker zum Abendbrot geben


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

So es geht wieder los...neue Pilzsaison

Ergebnis von ner halben Stunde heute Mittag

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/4063/img3813dc2.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

habe heute ca.3kg wiesenchampingnions gesammelt,und das mitten in berlin.die haben mich alle für bekloppt gehalten,die sind doch alle giftig die kommentare.aber die erste portion hatte ich schon freitag gesammelt und sonntag auf die pizza und lebe noch der rest der familie auch.cu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

hier nun das bild von einer fuhre^^:vik:​


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Oha, das wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal losgehe! Wenn das mit dem feuchtwarmen Wetter so weitergeht, wird das sicher eine frühe und gute Pilzsaison...#6


----------



## andre23 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

kann ich nur bestætigen....meine eltern sammeln seit ca. 2 wochen sehr gut rotkappen und steinpilze...in der alten heimat....muss hier auch mal schauen gehen...aber erfahrungsgemæss geht´s hier etwas spæter los....wasser gab es ja genug....


----------



## versuchsangler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Schöne Ladung Champis.
Hab vor zwei Wochen beim angeln schon die ersten kleinen Birkenpilze und Steinis gesehen.Da muß ich doch am nächsten WE mal etwas Zeit vor oder nach dem Nachtangeln investieren,und den Angelplatz grossflächig absuchen.Ist doch das Beste wenn man beides verbinden kann.
Ein Arbeitskollege berichtete mir sogar schon von guten Braunkappenfunden.Die hätte ich so zeitig eigentlich noch garnicht auf dem Plan gehabt.
Die Maden und Schnecken werden bei der Witterung sicher auch ziehmlich gefrässig sein.|gr:


----------



## honeybee (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich war heute auch nochmal......

Viele Steinpilze und Maronen sowie Perlpilze.
Geschätzte 3kg in 1,5 Stunde


----------



## Steffen90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ich glaub ich muss mal los
leider ist "meine" superstelle gut zur hälfte überschwämmt:c
und ich muss jetzt gut 1,5km dahin laufen.... von ehemals 100m...


----------



## andreas0815 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht gewesen. War einfach zu trocken. Seit Samstag "regnet" es immer mal, aber leider nix dolles.
> 
> Evtl. werde ich am WE mal in den Wald gehen und die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen absuchen.


 

_*Hallo,*_

habe dieses Jahr höchstwarscheinlich ein Glücksjahr denn ich bekomme meine Steinpilze zur Zeit von meinem Nachbar#6


................Ist kein Witz:vik:


_______________Danke Freddy und Silvia


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::Gruß Andi


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hat lange keiner mehr was geschrieben hier.
Ich überlege gerade, ob ich am Wochenende mal meinen Pfifferlingswald besuche...


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi,
die heurigen Pilz - Meldungen sind bei den Rezepten gelandet!!|wavey:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100660


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Aber auch dort gibt's seit über einer Woche nix Neues.
Feucht und warm ist es doch draußen. #c


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hätten die Pilze bzw. das Pilzmyzel vlt. wirklich etwas Ruhe im Winter gebraucht? Wir finden zwar unsere Mahlzeit, aber so richtig doll ist nicht. Dafür und das ist wirklich wahr, hat mein Vater am 8. Januar Maronen und Butterpilze gefunden. Wir haben gedacht, jetzt hakts aus bei ihm, als er von einem Spaziergang zurückkam und sagte, er müsse jetzt Pilze sauber machen. 
@honeyball
Das du nach den gestern bestimmt genossenen Pilsen schon wieder an Pilze denkst, verwundert mich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich! ;-)


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Vielen Dank :q|wavey:
Ich hab sogar ein Pilzbestimmungsbuch geschenkt bekommen, damit ich endlich auch weiß, was ich da esse. #6
Der Wetterbericht für's Wochenende nimmt mir aber wieder meine Pilzlaune, aber zum Trost hab ich für heute noch 'ne Pilsrunde eingeplant und Champis mit Zwiebeln aus der großen Paella-Pfanne...


----------



## Jetblack (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich will niemandem den Appetit verderben, aber evtl. weiss jemand von den PilzGurus, was das hier genau ist..... Ich tippe mal auf Schleimpilz ?!

Das Teil ist über Nacht (!) gewachsen, nachdem ich am Vortag den Rasen gemäht hab. die Witterung war schwül-feucht. Der Ausmasse des "Gewächses" waren knapp 25 cm. 

Ich dachte zuerst an einen verpilzten Hundeschiss, war es aber nicht. Ich hab dann mit einem Stock etwas rumgestochert (den Anstich und das dottergelbe Innenleben sieht man unten rechts) und geschnüffelt. Es roch erdig-pilzig.

Nach 3 Tagen war das Teil komplett zersetzt und nur noch als schwarzer Belag auf dem Gras sichtbar.

Mit Sicherheit der unappetitlichste Pilz ?, den ich je gesehen hab


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Oh Nein, sie sind wieder da !!!!
Hier auf unserem Planeten !!!!
Und Du hast nicht nur darin rumgestochert, sondern die Zellen auch noch mit der Nase aufgenommen !!!!
Sie werden Besitz ergreifen von Deiner Seele und Deine Körperhülle missbrauchen, um Dich als willenlosen Roboter durch die Menschheit zu steuern und Unheil zu verbreiten...

*...perrryrhodanheftchenwegleg...*

Nein, Du wirst recht haben, dass es irgendein Myxomycetus (Schleimpilz) ist, würde mal auf ne Tubifera-Art tippen...#c


----------



## Jetblack (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@honeyball .... Wenn Du die züchten willst, - ich stech Dir gern einige kg Grassoden ab - evtl. sind noch ein paar Sporen drin. Dann kannst Du die rauchen oder inhalieren ... das erspart ggf. die Kosten der Perry Rhodan Heftchen 

Aber danke mal für die erste Bestätigung meines Verdachts - nur überschreitet die Grösse so ziemlich alles was ich zu Schleimpilzen bisher gefunden hab.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Oh, stopp!!!

Das mit den 25cm hatte ich glatt überlesen.
Das wäre für einen Schleimi wirklich verdammt viel.

Also doch was Außerirdisches oder was ganz anderes...
Ich mach mich mal schlauer und finde auch raus, ob die getrocknet und in die Wasserpfeife gestopft als Halluzinogen durchgehen


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Also nach meinem bescheidenen Kenntnissen scheidet Tubifera wegen der Größe aus.
War der als der frisch war, außen auch so gelb wie innen?
Dann könnte es ein Fuligo septica (Gelbe Lohblüte) sein.
Der wird in Skandinavien umgangssprachlich auch "Troll*******" genannt und irgendwie trifft das ja...
Oder irgendeine Unterart davon, oder ein Enteridium (obwohl, auf Gras???)
Hast Du alte Bäume in der Nähe, oder hast Du irgendwas mit Rindenmulch gemacht?


----------



## Jetblack (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@honeyball, das Bild hab ich gemacht, kurz nachdem meine Tochter den vom Frühstückstisch aus gesehen hat - da war der Pilz sozusagen "frisch" 

Was die Beziehung zu Holz angeht ... ja, in der Ecke hab ich mal Rindenmulch verteilt ...aber das Baugrundstück ist auch eine ehemalige Streuobstwiese, wo jeder, der hier mal Boden bewegen musste (bei der Ersclhiessung und/oder Bebauung) wohl gerne alte Wurzeln, Stämme, etc dezent übersehen hat. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man grössere Brocken Holz im Boden findet ... auch im Rasen ... so lange, dass alles vergammelt wäre, ist die  Gegend noch nicht bebaut.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass sich einer über mit Fuliga-Sporen durchsetzten Rindenmulch die Dinger in seinen Garten geholt hat.
Hoffentlich hat's Deiner Tochter nicht den Appetit verdorben, aber im Prinzip sind die Dinger ja harmlos.
Es wäre nur unangenehm, wenn die sich jetzt extrem vermehren und alle Nasen lang irgendwo auf der Wiese ausbreiten.
Die Wiese an meinem Campingplatz hat auch mal einen Schleimpilzbefall gehabt mit einem kleinen schwarzen Myzel, dass sich flächendeckend auszubreiten versucht hat. Da half nur konzentriertes Salzwasser und Rasen neu einsäen.
Mich hätte es zwar nicht weiter gestört, denn wenn es draußen trocken war, war nichts zu sehen und bei Regen renn ich da ja selten rum, aber das Zeug war glatt wie Schmierseife und wenn man nicht aufpasste, ging man ab wie Zäpfchen:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Wir haben heute auch mal bei Lamstedt und in der Wingst die Wälder nach Pilzen durchsucht. War allerdings ein Reinfall. Keine Steinpilze, keine krausen Glucken, keine sonstwas... Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein bei dem Wetter#d
Dafür habe ich mal ein paar Pilze geknipst...#6

Eine Rotkappe, ein Ziegenbart, ein Bovist, ein Hexenei (Stinkmorchel) und eines von den Drecksviechern, die uns momentan die Haare (und die Pilze) vom Kopf fressen!

Hexeneier kann man angeblich essen, ich finde die Dinger aber recht ekelig..., hat da einer Erfahrung mit???

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

rotkappe???..du meinst ne marone carsten...

hørt sich ja nicht so gut an.....und von den hexeneiern lass ich auch die finger...obwohl einige sagen, dass sie ausgezeichnet schmecken...


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo Andre,

von mir aus auch Marone - auch lecker! Die Hexeneier sollen aber tatsächlich essbar sein. Vielleicht sollte ich sie ausbrüten, dann hat es ein Ende mit dem Single - Dasein....:q


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

warte lieber bis sie ausgewachse sind...die riechen so schøn...und ziehen fliegen magisch an....die heissen bei uns auch guelleeier....wie gesagt der "kern" soll æusserst schmackhaft sein....


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Die Dinger stinken wie die Pest - bestialisch!!!:v Allerdings erkennt man gute Pilz - Wälder an diesem charakteristischen Aasgestank, denn wo Stinkmorcheln wachsen, sind "gute" Pilze auch nicht weit... Bei dir muss es doch Pilze geben, bis der Arzt kommt, Skandinavien ist allgemein bekannt dafür...#6


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

muss die tage mal los...ich denke, es war absolut zu viel regen die tage....

....so der topwald ist hier leider auch nicht....næchstes we geht´s nach norge...mal schauen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

In Norge, da sollte was gehen, unser Vermieter hat vor zwei Jahren die Pfifferlinge in blauen Müllsäcken aus´m Wald geschleppt! Aber ohne Geländewagen ist da kein hinkommen...:c

Ich muß mir ´nen "Hummer" kaufen, nur zum Pilzesuchen...:q


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

hatte ich freitag....#d#d#d....aber nicht zum pilze sammeln....


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

"Hummer" im Topf oder "Hummer" auf´m Parkplatz???


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

xxxl....vor der tuer....firmenfeier....

evt. fahr ich morgen mal direkt nach der arbeit los...mal´n bisschen stoebern...glaube aber es ist einfach zu nass....wenn nix los ist geht es einfach angeln.....


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Einmal "Hummer" fahren, ein Traum! Ich glaube aber auch, dass es so nass ist, dass sogar die Pilze ersaufen....#d


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

...zu viel wasser ist nicht gut....1. wachsen die pilze nicht...2. vergammeln die vorhandenen wech....oder sind unbrauchbar....

...war´n strechhummer mit fahrer....war ziemlich daneben....


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Mit Fahrer?? Du also nur Beifahrer??? Den hätte ich rausgeschmissen und dann - HACKENGAS!!! Ab in die Pilze...:q


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

...stretch-limo....mit coktailbar ect...nix mit in´ne plize....


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Da war doch wenigstens "Pils" in der Coctailbar...|bigeyes


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

jepp pils....


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

skol (ich krieg den Strich nicht durchs "o"...)


----------



## andre23 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

du meist den kreis auf´s a...å....ø...æ...

...skål...


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Genau, das mein´ich, diese skandinavischen "Schriftzeichen"....|rolleyes


----------



## gismowolf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi,dann drück mal alt und 155!!


----------



## gismowolf (24. Juli 2008)

Nach der extremen Trockenheit in unserem Hausruckwald fürchtete ich schon,daß im Juli keine Pilze wachsen würden.Doch der bis jetzt total verregnete  
Juli brachte den Wasserhaushalt wieder ins Lot!Zwar nicht wie bei uns üblich zum 
Neumond kamen die Rotkappen erst einige Tage nach dem Vollmond zum Vorschein und die ersten Steinpilze und Birkenpilze ließen sich auch schon blicken.Im Auwald an der Traun findet man schon die ersten Parasole.


----------



## Sockeye (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,

schön, dass bei euch die Saison angefangen hat. Hier im Nordschwarzwald und in den Vogesen hingegen haben sicher erst ein paar kümmerliche Pfiffer und ein paar Hexenröhrlinge gezeigt...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dann werde ich wohl am Wochenende auch mal wieder meine Hauswälder abgrasen müssen, es wird Zeit für eine ordentliche Portion Waldpilze!#6


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie schön für dich, bei uns ist es bröseltrocken. Wünsch dir noch viele weiteren Erfolg, aber stell noch ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## Zanderzeit (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Angelforum oder Pilzeforum ??? )))

seid mir nicht böse |wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ossipeter!
Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!#6


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Zanderzeit!
Pilze und Fische gehören doch zusammen!!Aber sieh doch selbst............:m

Zubereitung:
Die Forellen innen und außen salzen und und mit etwas Butter (oder Öl)auf dem Backblech im Herd
beidseitig scharf anbraten.Frisch gefangene Forellen einschneiden,sonst biegen sie sich beim Braten auf!
In einer Pfanne Zwiebelringe mit Butter glasig anrösten und dann die grob blättrig geschnittenen Steinpilze (damit man auch die Pilze beim essen spürt!)oder auch andere Pilze zugeben,ein Büschel grüner Petersilie schneiden und darüber streuen,Deckel darauf und ca.5-8 Minuten schmoren lassen,so lange bis sich das Volumen der geschnittenen Pilze ungefähr halbiert hat und die Flüssigkeit aus den Pilzen ausgetreten ist und etwas Saft gebildet hat.Nun ein 1/8 Liter Sauerrahm oder Creme-Fresh mit den Pilzen und dem Saft gut verrühren und nach Belieben mit Salz-und Pfeffermühle würzen.Dann den Inhalt der Pfanne auf das Backblech um die gebratenen Fische verteilen und im Ofen bei 200°C ca. 30 Minuten überbacken.
Währenddessen die bereits gekochten und geschälten(ausgepellten)Kartoffeln in angerösteter grüner Petersilie schwenken und dann auf den Pilzen im Backblech verteilen.
Anschließend mit dem heißen Backblech servieren!!Vorsicht:hitzebeständige Unterlage nicht vergessen!!Dazu mundet gut gekühlter Riesling! Guten Appetit!!


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mmmmmhhh!!! Lecker, da tropft ja der hohle Zahn! 
Du hast ein Traumpilzrevier!


----------



## ralle (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da kann man nur noch "Guten Apettit" wünschen !


----------



## hotte50 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



ralle schrieb:


> Da kann man nur noch "Guten Apettit" wünschen !



Guten Appetit wünschen reicht nicht....!!!

Wir wollen/möchten/brauchen das Rezept von diesen beiden Backblech-Gerichten...... |wavey:


----------



## richard (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Respekt Gismo! 
Deine Bilder sind schuld, dass ich jetzt richtig Appetit bekomme. Werde das nächste Wochenende auf Schwammerlsuche gehen. Wie schaut es eigentlich bei den Herrenpilzen aus? Wachsen sie gerade erst an oder sind sie schon voll da? 

Ritschie


----------



## Zanderzeit (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

stell mal das Rezept rein ;-))))


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Ritschie!!
Wie es zur Zeit die Steinpilze herausschießen läßt,das habe ich die letzten 40 Jahre erst in feuchten Augustmonaten und im September erlebt!Der heutige Fund an Steinpilzen gemäß Foto.


----------



## sa-s (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja do legst Di nieder!

Super Fang Gismo!
Da die Raubfisch momentan bei uns eh nicht so wollen, werd ich demnächst mal einen Ausflug ins Gehölz machen

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## Tomasz (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Es geht wieder los!!!






Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gismowolf (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@sa-s
Servus Sepp!
Na,wia schaut`s aus bei eich in Hoiz?Wochsn`s a scho?I zoag da no a poar büdln,daß`t d Àugn drauf eistölln kaunst!!:m


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

servus und hallo !!!!also bei uns in hessen wachsen die pfifferlinge recht gut !!! bin bis jetzt 4 mal suchen gewesen und beim ersten mal hate ich ca.2kg :m !!!bei den anderen male 600 - 800g !!! hatte beim letzen suchen noch zwei steinpilze aber die waren total verwurmt !!heute nacht hat es nonstop geregnet ,das läßt auf einige pilze hoffen !! in diesem sinne immer ein körbchen voll und weiterhin gute suche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## angler-jan (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin
Geile Meile, en Pilzthread. 
Ne bei uns kamen bis jetzt nur Butterpilze raus. Für die anderen war es noch nciht lange Feucht genug. 
Die Feuchtigkeit war nach ein zwei Tagen wiedeer weitgehend raus.Deswegen standen überall vertrocknete Butterpilze rum. Ich bin natürlich zu spät gekommen. 
Wie das halt bei Butterpilzen so ist.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na, logisch gehören Fische und Pilze zusammen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1778341&postcount=7

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1940137&postcount=21

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=61


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

|motz: gismowolf


Das ist ne Schweinerei was du hier machst!!!!

Die Bilder von den Pilzen sind nur dazu da uns Flachlandtirolern neidisch zu machen.

Wenn überhaupt muss ich noch mind. 3Monate warten um halbwegs brauchbare Pilze zu finden und du hast sie jetzt schon in Mengen und Qualitäten wie sie bei uns in besten Zeiten nicht vorkommen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Das ist **gemein !!!




*


----------



## gismowolf (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Wasserpatscher #6#6#6

@Ollek......Du könntest ja mal bei uns im Hausruckwald urlauben und ich zeige Dir dann meine Pilzplätze!Angelausrüstung nicht vergessen!!  

Nachdem ich jetzt so viele Rotkappen finde,lege ich mir einen Vorrat für pilzlose Jahreszeiten zu!
Zuerst werden die kleinen Rotkappen im Ganzen in einem Topf mit Wasser ohne Zugabe von Gewürzen 3-4 Minuten lang geköchelt.Darunter verstehe ich,daß das Kochwasser nicht stark aufwallt.Dann die Pilze in einem Sieb abtropfen lassen,in
Einweckgläser den Boden mit geschnittener Zwiebel belegen,die Pilze einfüllen und die Gläser mit einem fertigen  E I N L E G E A U F G U S S  füllen und verschließen.Auf diese Art wecke ich schon jahrelang Eierschwammerl (Pfifferlinge) ein,die zu Bretteljause wie Essiggurkerl oder Pfefferoni gegessen werden!Leider verlieren die Rotkappen beim Kochen ihre ansprechende Farbe
(sie werden grau bis anthrazitfarben),aber schmecken tun sie fantastisch!!


----------



## gismowolf (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Als Einlegeaufguß verwende ich dieses im Handel erhältliche Produkt(soll keine Werbung sein,aber damit benötigt man keine weiteren Zutaten!)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Du kannst die Pilze aber auch sehr gut einfrieren. Säubern, schneiden, in Portionsbeutel abfüllen und ab in die Truhe!


----------



## gismowolf (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ein großer Teil wird selbstverständlich blanchiert und eingefroren!Aber zum dazuessen bei einer Brettljause sind sie eingelegt ein Hammer!!


----------



## don rhabano (1. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also bei uns fängt das Programm jetzt an...  hatten schon Sommersteinpilze und wilde Austernseitlinge, gibt auch schon Birkenpilze, Hallimasche, Schopftintlinge, pfifferlinge(nich direkt hier),Parasole,Boviste (auch die essbaren nicht nur Kartoffel) Hexen- und Maronenröhrlinge und jedemenge Täublinge...
Also wir trocknen die Pilze immer-haben gigantische Gläser mit Steinpilzen und anderem zuhause stehen...einfach in die Suppe rein (vorher einweichen) und die schmecken wieder voll genial....trocknen tu ich die im Backofen mit der Tür einen Spalt offen (wegen der Feuchtigkeit).

Na dann Petri und schönes pilze suchen und auch finden...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (2. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Es geht wirklich wieder los...

ein bißchen spät, aber wohl heftig!:vik:

Hab das Gefühl, dies Jahr macht die Suche keinen Spaß... Suchen wird wohl (zumindest bei uns im schönen Hochsauerland) überflüssig sein.
Dafür war aber bis jetzt trotz optimalen "Pilzwetter" null bis gar nichts - ich freu mich schon drauf. Morgen gehts zum ersten Mal ernsthaft los...

Stefan


----------



## Forellenzemmel (2. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hmmm,

bei Pilzen bin ich sehr vorsichtig - entweder Frisch oder getrocknet!
Dies Einwecken, Blanchieren und wegen mir auch Einfrieren ist nichts für mich. Pilze sind als Lebensmittel nicht ganz unproblematisch, wenn da mal eine Zersetzung anfängt, geht das ganz schnell und ruckzuck bilden sich auch in hervorragenden Speisepilzen Giftstoffe. Passiert beim Käse oder z.B. Kartoffeln eigentlich genau so, nur nicht in so einem aberwitzigen Tempo wie bei Pilzen...
Vielleicht bin ich ja in manchen Sachen zu konservativ - aber ich schwöre aufs Trocknen... manchmal meine ich das Aroma verstärkt sich noch dadurch... 

Morgen früh wird gesammelt

Stefan


----------



## Mai (2. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich wollte die Pilzsaison erst in zwei Wochen einläuten, aber wenn's jetzt schon Steinpilze gibt, muss ich natürlich raus.
Ich mach beides, trocknen und einfrieren, nur das einwecken hab' ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## don rhabano (3. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das stimmt mit den Pilzen, dass sie extrem schnell Giftstoffe ausbilden -also nicht die Pilze vom Vortag nochmal aufwärmen und essen (wenn dann über 80grad erhitzen)...


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Forellenzemmel
@don rhabano
1)Ich nehme nur junge und kernige Pilze mit.Etwas ältere Exemplare könnten schon eine Eiweißvergiftung bewirken!! 
2)Wenn ich aus dem Wald nach Hause komme,werden die Pilze meist sofort bis spätestens innerhalb von 2 Stunden verarbeitet und in der Zwischenzeit luftig gelagert.
3)Sammelbehälter ist meist ein geflochtener Weidenkorb,bei kurzen Seitensprüngen in den Wald habe ich ein luftdurchlässiges Stoffsäckchen mit.Nie einen Plastiksack verwenden!!!
4)Pilze reinige ich sofort an der Fundstelle grob mit dem Messer.Die Endreinigung mache ich zu Hause mit Pinsel und 
feinem Messerchen.Nie Wasser für die Reinigung verwenden!Immer trocken reinigen!!
5)Verarbeitung: a)Die gereinigten Pilze blättrig schneiden,kleine Exemplare werden nur geviertelt oder halbiert.
                         Die geschnittenen Pilze in Foliensäckchen füllen und mit dem Vakumiergerät die Luft 
                         heraussugen,verschweißen und einfrieren.
                         Ich übergieße die geschnittenen Pilze mit kochendem Wasser und lasse sie blanchieren.Dabei 
                         verringert sich das Volumen der geschnittenen Pilze um ca.35-40%.Damit kann man den Platz im 
                         Tiefkühlschrank(-truhe)besser nützen.Einfriermenge = Portionsgrü0e für 2 Personen.
                       b)Pilze einwecken,wie in Beitrag 20 und 21 dokumentiert.Auf diese Art sind Pilze mindestens 3     
                          Jahre haltbar!!
                       c)Pilze Trocknen.Dazu verwende ich ein elektrisches Trockengerät,bei dem man Temperatur und 
                          Gebläse in mehreren Stufen einstellen kann.Dieses Gerät kann auch zum Trocknen von 
                          Kräutern,Pflaumen,Birnen,etc.verwendet werden.
                          Wenn man kleinere Mengen trocknet,reicht es auch,auf dem Deckel des Aquariuma(soweit 
                          vorhanden)eine Doppelseite einer Zeitung auflegen und die geschnittenen Pilze drauflegen.
                          Die Wärme der Aquariumlampen reicht aus,um z.B. Pfifferlinge oder halbierte Morcheln gut
                          zu trocknen!!
                          Die getrockneten Pilze kann man jahrelang in gut verschließbaren Gläsern aufbewahren.Vor 
                          der Weiterverwendung in Wasser aufweichen lassen.Nach Möglichkeit dieses Einweichwasser 
                          zum Garen verwenden,weil auch viel Geschmack enthalten ist.


----------



## sa-s (3. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja super Wolfgang,

wieder reichlich war gelernt heute. Also Pilze einwecken hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Habs leider dieses Wochenende noch nicht geschafft ins Hoiz zum gehn. Hoffe dass sich nächstes Wochenende die Gelegenheit bietet mit meinen Mädeln die heimische Botanik zu erkunden.

Zum Trocknen auf dem Aquarium würde ich vielleicht doch eher Küchenkrepp verwenden, nicht dass sich die Druckerschwärze negativ auswirkt.

Habe mir schon ein paar Plätzchen ausgeguckt wo ich mein Glück versuchen möchte, bin nämlich umgezogen und habe in der neuen Heimat noch keine g´scheiden Plätz gefunden.

Schönen Sonntag noch

Sepp


----------



## gismowolf (5. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Sepp!
Wenn Du Plätze suchen willst,wo Pilze wachsen,dann geb ich Dir einige Tips.
Bis ca.800m Höhe sind Westhänge sehr fündig.Der Waldrand sollte aber mit Sträuchern gut verwachsen sein,damit es im Wald dunsten kann und es nach Möglichkeit nicht zieht.Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,daß,wenn am Waldrand ausgelichtet wird,das Wachstum der Pilze stark zurückgeht oder ganz aufhört.Von 800 bis 1500m Seehöhe  sind Süd-bis Südwesthänge sehr ertragreich.In dieser Höhe kommt es schon mehr auf die Wärme drauf an,ob Pilze wachsen oder nicht.Meist ist es in dieser Höhe immer feucht.Wenn Du Birkenpilze und Rotkappen finden willst,mußt Du ins Dickicht.Junge Fichtenbestände(ab 70cm Höhe!!) mit einzelnen Birken sind meist voll mit Rotkappen.Für den Gusto noch ein Foto von vorgesten an einem Westhang im Hausruckwald auf 700m.


----------



## rob (5. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke dir für deine interessanten beiträge wolfgang!
werd mir das für meine pilzsuche ausdrucken!!!
aller feinstens!
lg rob


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, sehr gute Tip´s. Danke.

Einen hab ich auch noch.

Das saubermachen ist manchmal ne lästige Sache, insbesondere bei Pfifferlingen. Wenn ich die Pilze für den sofortigen Verzehr zubereiten will, mach ich das im Wasserbad. Dazu gibt man eine gute Handvoll Mehl ins Wasser, nicht zu wenig. Es ist erstaunlich, wie gut sich die Pilze dann säubern lassen.
Allerdings soll man die Pilze nicht im Wasser liegen lassen und diese auch erst unmittelbar vor der Zubereitung waschen. Rein ins Mehlwasser, gut und vorsichtig durchrühren und mit klarem Wasser kurz abspülen, evtl. Schmutzreste mit dem Messer entfernen und auf Küchenpapier legen. 

Ich hab das mal irgendwo im Fernsehen gesehen und ausprobiert. Es ist erstaunlich.


----------



## sa-s (5. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Wolfgang und Ralle,

sehr informatives und interessantes Thema.

Früher, als ich noch keine solche Wampe hatte, bin ich auch immer auf allen vieren durchs Dickicht gekrochen, auf allen Vieren und fast mit der Nase am Boden. Deinen Tipp mit den Westhängen und den Waldrändern werde ich bei zukünftigen Schwammerlsafaries beherzigen.

Das Bild von dem Herrenpilz ist aber nicht echt oder? 

Mannomann so perfekt ist doch sonst nur Illusion!

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## jirgel (6. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jetzt hab ich mal eine frage vor allem an Gismo wie viel kilogramm Schwammerl darf man pro Kopf und Haushalt sammeln ohne das es Anzeigen hagelt ?

Soweit ich weiß ist es pro Bundesland verschieden von 1 Kilo bis 2 Kilo pro Kopf und Woche oder irre ich mich da ?

sprich weiter wurde mir erklärt 5 Kilo die Woche und 20 Kilo im Monat sprich 40 Kilo darf man als Privaterhaushalt pro jahr sammeln.


----------



## gismowolf (6. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus jirgel!
In Tirol darf an geraden Tagen(Datum) pro Person 1 kg Pilze gesammelt werden.
In Kärnten und Salzburg dürfen täglich pro Person 2 kg Pilze gesammelt werden.
In der Steiermark dürfen täglich pro Person 2 kg gesammelt werden.
In Oberösterreich gibt es keine Beschränkung!
Bestimmungen in anderen österreichischen Bundesländern sind mir nicht bekannt,aber dort auf jedem Gemeindeamt zu erfragen.


----------



## jirgel (6. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es intressiert mich nur weil ich letzten schief angeschaut wurde als ich schwammerl geputzt habe.


----------



## don rhabano (6. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle und alle anderen : Ich hab das (oder sowas änliches ) auch im Fernsehen gesehen , es waren jedoch (leicht gelbliche ) Bärlappsporen und kein Mehl!!! Die kann man auch nehmen ,wenn einem der Autoschlüssel etc. ins Klo gefallen is (man bekommt keine nassen hände!!!)  außerdem kann man prima damit feuerspucken (selbst auch schon getestet)! die SAmen gibts in der Apotheke...


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil wird selbstverständlich blanchiert und eingefroren!Aber zum dazuessen bei einer Brettljause sind sie eingelegt ein Hammer!!



Machen wir auch so!
Allerdings geb ich gerne noch Lorbeerblatt, Wacholderbeeren, Pfeffer- und Senfkörner zu dem Sud...#6

Schad, das bei uns noch nicht so viel los ist in Sachen Pilzen. Meist geht hier im Westerwald die Saison erst im frühen Herbst los.

Echt top, dein Revier!!!:q


----------



## Stippi (6. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei uns ist es noch furztrocken. Hab schon mal geschaut aber nichts...
War dafür letzte Woche in Polen. Da siehts anders aus. Da wird schon fleißig gesammelt, hauptsächlich Birkenpilze Rotkappen und Steinpilze:m


----------



## gera (7. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus jirgel!
> In Tirol darf an geraden Tagen(Datum) pro Person 1 kg Pilze gesammelt werden.



Stimmt seit kurzen nicht mehr!
ZITAT: _Täglich bis zu zwei Kilogramm
       Die neue Pilzschutzverordnung sieht vor, dass Pilze täglich zwischen 7.00 und 19.00 Uhr in einer Menge von höchstens zwei Kilo pro Person gesammelt und befördert werden dürfen._ 
Hier zum nachlesen:http://tirol.orf.at/stories/57737/

über Kärnten: http://www.lk-kaernten.at/netautor/napro4/appl/na_professional/parse.php?id=2500%2C1386986%2C%2C


----------



## gismowolf (7. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gera
Besten Dank für Deine neueste Info.Es ist erfreulich,daß man in Tirol jetzt auch jeden Tag 2 kg Pilze sammeln darf!!#6


----------



## gismowolf (24. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem jetzt gut zwei Wochen wetterbedingt (zu trocken) eine kurze Wachstumspause war,sprießen sie wieder!!:m
Der Fund von gesten:


----------



## sa-s (24. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja super Gismowolf,

eine Krause Glucke war auch dabei. 
Da wünsch ich guten Appetit.

Bei uns ist noch nicht viel los, i.d.R wachsen sie aber erst im September.

Schönen Sonntag

Sepp


----------



## gismowolf (26. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Trotz der derzeitigen Trockenheit finde ich im 2-Tagerythmus an meinem Lieblingsplatz (aufgelassene Kiesgrube) im
Hausruckwald an den gleichen Stellen immer wieder ein Körbchen voll.
Das erste Foto ist kein Pilz!!Aber das Auge hat voll darauf reagiert!


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Worauf haben denn die gebissen ( die Pilze) Spinner oder Popper?|wavey: Glückwunsch zu den Funden.
An meinen Pilzstellen bis jetzt totale Ebbe, muss mir neue Hotspots suchen.
Gruß A.


----------



## jirgel (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das wäre mal intressant bei uns ist der Wald voll mit Schwammerln und Pilzen und ich kenne grade mal 4 Sorten

Steinpilz
Eierschwammerl vulgo Recherl alias Pfifferlinge
Birkenpilz
Seidenstreifling 

es gibt ja fast nur essbare also und letztens bin ich über so viele arten gestolpert die ich einfach nicht kenne.

Und auf reine Bücher bestimmung will ich mich auch nicht verlassen.


----------



## don rhabano (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zur Pilzbestimmung:


Für Anfänger (sowie Fortgeschrittene) Pilzsammler ist es erstmal am besten eine (ordentliche) pilzwanderung mit einem Experten zu machen (gibt es öfters -einfach mal im internet schauen) oder zu einer Pilzberatungsstelle zu gehen....

grundsätzlich: sich nie auf nur 1buch verlassen !!! Ich schaue mindestens in 3nach um sicher zu sein---und ich gehe keine Kompromisse ein, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin!!!

Bücher die ich empfehlen kann:

PROFI:
Pilze der Schweiz (glaube 6Bände----sehr sehr teuer!!!)

FORTGESCHRITTEN:
Parey´s Buch der Pilze (da fängt es schon an mit Sporengrößen und -farbe etc...)

ANFÄNGER:
versch. z.b. Buch der 1000Pilze ,versch. Kosmos Führer etc.


was ich auch empfehlen kann sind (gescheite) Pilzkochbücher, in denen auch sowas wie ne Glucke oder Schopftintlinge drin sind...


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Einfacher Tipp für Anfänger:

Schwämme sind fein, Lamellen lass sein.

Der einzige mir bekannte giftige Schwammpilz unserer Gegend (NRW, Sauer- und Münsterland) ist der Satanspilz, der aber sowohl einen rötlichen Stiel hat, als auch sich an der Schnittfläche blau verfärbt. 
Mir entgehen so zwar sicherlich einige leckere essbare Arten, aber bisher bin ich noch immer gesund geblieben.

Wenn hier ein Experte mehr zu weiß, bitte korrigiert mich, damit sich keiner drauf verlässt. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So weit hast Du Recht Honey. Jedenfalls in unserer Gegend. Allerdings wird es Dir früher oder später passieren, dass Du einen Gallenröhrling einpackst. Der ist zwar nicht giftig, bzw. niemand würde im Stande sein eine giftige Menge zu sich zu nehmen, aber er versaut Dir das komplette Essen. 
Es passiert in etwa folgendes.
Du nimmst ein Stück in den Mund. Ungefähr zwei Sekunden später ziehen sich Deine Schleimhäute im Mundbereich zusammen. Wenn Du jetzt geschwind ausspuckst, kannst Du vielleicht noch verhindern, dass sich auch Dein Gesicht zusammenzieht, und zwar so, dass sich Augen, Mund und Nase auf ungefähr 5 cm" befinden. Dafür gehen im Nacken und am Hals alle Falten weg.:q
Ist halt ärgerlich, wenn die Ganze Mühe mit sammeln, putzen und kochen umsonst war. Im Zweifelsfall schon im Wald kurz mal mit der Zungenspitze an der Schnittfläche lecken. Dann merkst Du sofort wenn Du einen erwischt hast. 

Davon abgesehen kann ich nur eindringlich davor warnen, mit Pilzbüchern in den Wald zu gehen und danach zu sammeln. Das Aussehen und die Farbe der Pilze kann sehr verschieden sein und Abbildungen können täuschen. Sowieso ist die Textbeschreibung wesentlich wichtiger als die Bilder. Besser ist es wirklich mit jemandem mitzugehen und so zu lernen. Als Beispiel dafür nehme ich mal den Perlpilz. Ein sehr guter und leckerer Speisepilz und eigentlich sicher zu bestimmen. Dennoch finde ich immer wieder Exemplare, wo die Bestimmungsmerkmale nicht hundertprozentig stimmig sind. Um nicht an einen der giftigen Wulstlinge zu geraten, lasse ich die stehen. Und genau so kann es auch sein, dass die Merkmale eines Pantherpilzes nicht hundertprotentig zu erkennen sind. Wenn man dann etwas optimistisch ist und glaubt einen leckeren Perlpilz vor sich zu haben, ein fataler Fehler. 
Wer doch mit dem Buch losgeht, sollte seine Funde unbedingt bei einer Pilzberatungsstelle einsehen lassen. Zumindest für die erste Zeit, bis man sicher ist. Und auch dann immer etwas von dem Pilzgericht aufbewahren. Falls man sich mal vergriffen hat haben die Ärzte so die Möglichkeit herauszufinden, was man falsches gegessen hat.


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sehen gut aus eure "Fänge" !!! :m legger
ich hätte j aauch mal Lust in die Pilze zu tigern, aber trau mich als völlig unkundiger irgendwie nicht


----------



## gera (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

*Ein Herrenpilz erzählt:

*http://www.stadt-wien.at/index.php?id=einherrenpilzerzhlt


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Stimmt, den hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Zum Glück hatten wir noch nie das "Vergnügen".

Ich sammle übrigens auch Lamellenpilze, nämlich so nette, kleine leuchtend gelbe...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich sammle übrigens auch Lamellenpilze, nämlich so nette, kleine leuchtend gelbe...



_Psilocybe semilanceata :q_


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Ossipeter!
> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!#6



sag mal ... zu posting 6 :
kannst du die in nem Glas haltbar machen ?

ich glaub ich will auch mal los bald .... wenn ich das richtig überblicke sollte man nen Auge für Rotkappen, Steinpilze und Birkenpilze haben - die 3 sind ja nicht so leicht mit andern zu verwechseln wenn ich mein PIlzbuch mal durchblätter |kopfkrat
ich glaub ich werd das mal wagen demnächst |bla:


----------



## Honeyball (28. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Psilocybe semilanceata :q_



Das hättste Mal zu mir sagen sollen !!!

Sowas ist doch keinen _Cantharellus cibarius _wert...


----------



## mtechniker2002 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Sepp,

es is scha wos los mit de Stoaschwammal, Roudkappn und Langhaxn schee langsam.
Iatz derfat´s wieda moi renga dann gangs namme bessa rund.
War vorgestern um oans nammedog drausst und hob so ummara 35 Stoabaiz, 10 Roudkappn und guade 30 Langhaxn gfundn. In da Fria waas nadierle na bessa.

Scheena Gruas 
Ande


----------



## gismowolf (28. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@HD4ever!
Die Pfifferlinge im Glas sind getrocknet und daher auch jahrelang haltbar!!In posting 20 ist das Einwecken von kleinen Rotkappen beschrieben.Auf die gleiche Art kann man auch Pfifferlinge einwecken!Steinpilze und andere 
Röhrlinge bekommen durch den Essigzusatz eine dünne Gallertschicht,die nicht jeder mag.Die Haltbarkeit von eingeweckten Pilzen kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit angeben.Ich habe aber schon eingelegte Eierschwammerl gegessen,welche mindestens 30 Monate im Glas waren und immer noch sehr gut schmeckten!!!Es kommt sehr selten vor,daß so ein Glas bis zur Pilzzeit ein Jahr später übrigbleibt!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. August 2008)

*AW: es geht los*

war heute vormittag eigentlich den Hechten im See nachstellen, aber als ich den ersten Birkenpilz so durch Zufall entdeckt hab, musste ich das Angeln abbrechen und auf Pilzsuche gehen:q. 
Hat sich dann auch gelohnt, denn ich konnt jede menge ohne Maden davon finden#6.

Nur hab ich u.a. auch Pilze gefunden, die mir komisch erscheinen (siehe unten die letzten 3 Bilder)

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/8301/birkenpilzeendeaugust01cv9.jpg
http://img80.*ih.us/img80/1699/birkenpilzeendeaugust07xy2.jpg
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/3408/birkenpilzeendeaugust03sq8.jpg
http://img80.*ih.us/img80/95/birkenpilzeendeaugust04ww2.jpg
http://img139.*ih.us/img139/8283/birkenpilzeendeaugust10tx9.jpg

hier sind dann noch die 3 Bilder von den seltsamen Pilzen... von oben gesehen denkt man z.b.an eine Marone o.ä#d.
allerdings sind die Röhren oder Lamellen dieser mehr orange gefärbt. Beim schneiden fängt die Schnittstelle gleich an blau zu färben nur intensiver als bei einer Marone. Hab die beiden Pilze nach den Fotos vorsichshalber ersteinmal noch nicht mitgenommen. Nun meine Frage um was für Pilze es sich dabei handelt;+
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/3339/birkenpilzeendeaugust05ve3.jpg
http://img54.*ih.us/img54/3103/birkenpilzeendeaugust06kp1.jpg
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/1909/birkenpilzeendeaugust07to4.jpg


----------



## Forellenzemmel (29. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Leute,

findet Ihr nicht auch, daß dieser wirklich sehr interessante "Pilzthread" bei ANGELN IN ÖSTERREICH UND DER SCHWEIZ ein wenig in eine Nische gedrängt wird?
Um Himmels Willen nichts gegen unsere Nachbarn#h, aber es schreibt ja auch der ein- oder andere aus der Bundesrepublik dazu... davon ab ist es nicht ganz einfach den trööt überhaupt zu finden, wenn man z.B. eigentlich nie in ANGELN IN ÖSTEREICH UND DER SCHWEIZ reinguckt.

Es schreiben hier ja auch diverse Mods, vielleicht fällt denen ne andere, vielleicht bessere Positionierung ein...

@ all aus NRW: findet Ihr im Moment auch überdurchschnittlich viele Ziegenlippen und sonst eher kaum was? Ich geh am Wochenend mal wieder - kann sich ja ganz schnell ändern|wavey:

PS.: Uups - seh grad es gibt schon einen Thread im Laberforum...

Stefan


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

bei dem ganzen Regen hier oben wuchern die Pilze eigendlich überall .....
ich glaub ich muß das auch mal probieren :q
würde mein Augenmerk wohl erstmal auf Birkenpilze, Steinpilze und Rotkappen lenken |bigeyes
ich kenn mich ja wenig aus, aber ich denke die 3 sind wohl gut von allen anderen zu unterscheiden ?!


----------



## Tomasz (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo Andy,

da hast Du ja eine Menge Birkenpilze und eine wunderschöne Rotkappe gefunden#6.
Bei den beiden fragwürdigen Pilzen handelt es sich vielleicht um den netzstieligen Hexenröhrling:

http://www.pilzlexikon.eu/boletus_luridus.php

Würde mich aber nicht dafür verbürgen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Andy

Soweit ich das nach den Bildern erkennen kann, handelt es sich um einen Hexenröhrling. Die intensiv blaue verfärbung könnte sogar auf einen Flockenstieligen Hexenröhrling deuten, der sehr selten ist. Aber auch wenn´s nur der Netzstielige Hexenröhrling ist, bitte nicht essen. Es heißt zwar, dass die gekocht unbedenklich sind, allerdings wird vom Verzehr abgeraten. Es gibt genug andere, wie man auf Deinen Bildern sehen kann.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ok, Danke euch beiden. Hab die ja vorsichtshalber nicht mitgenommen, weil ich vorher nochmal nachfragen wollte was das denn für welche sind. 

Beim nächten mal weiss ich bescheid#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, es hat Pause gemacht in NRW. Jetzt kommen aber mit Macht die Parasole und zwar in Mengen. Perlpilze sind auch seit vorgestern dabei, aus der Erde zu kommen. Es geht also was.


----------



## Capri (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

War schon sammeln. Maronen sind schon vorhanden, wenn auch nicht in
großen Mengen. Scheint noch ein bischen früh im Jahr.
Auch die anderen Pilzarten sind nur spärlich vorhanden


----------



## Honeyball (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Also ich hätte ihn genau in die gleiche Richtung eingeordnet wie meine Vorposter.
Lieber Finger weglassen !!!

Die Rotkappe ist aber ein Traum!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hab´s schonmal im Österreich Thread gepostet.
Bei uns kommen jetzt die PArasole mit Macht. Und nicht zu wenige. Auch die ersten Perlpilze werden wach.


Und jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage an die absoluten Pilzfreaks.

Ich war vorige Woche in einer Tannenschonung wo massenhaft Pfifferlinge wuchsen. Auf einer kleineren Lichtung an einem modrigen Laubholzstumpf hab ich dann ein großes Büschel Austernseitlinge gefunden. 
Das Problem ist nun, das Austernseitlinge meines Wissens nach um diese Jahreszeit gar nicht wachsen dürften. Das ist doch ein typischer Spätwinter/Frühjahrspilz.
Es war auch nicht der Cremeweiße Seitling, da der Anisgeruch fehlte. Hab sie natürlich stehen lassen.

Hat einer von Euch schon mal um diese Jahreszeit Austernseitlinge gefunden oder weiß, ob es eine zum Verwechseln ähnliche Art mit Sommerwachstum gibt ?


----------



## gismowolf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns sind seit ein paar Tagen auch Parasole wieder zu finden.An meinem Lieblingsplatz finde ich täglich einige Rotkappen,Steinpilze und Pfiffis.


----------



## Maifliege (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Tomasz hat recht: netzstieliger Hexenröhrling

Beim sammeln eine Versuchung, aber erst kräftig abkochen und dann braten...

Dann hats aber auch den Charm von nem Biedeckel...

Sabine (Kekspertin auf dem Gebiet) rät bei diesen Pilzen die Gier zu zügeln...

Guten Appetit

Die Maifliegen


----------



## gismowolf (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Andy! Der netzstielige Hexenröhrling ist ein sehr delikater Speisepilz!!...Jedoch soll man keinen Alkohol dazu trinken!!!!......Hier ein link aus vergangenen Tagen zu diesem Thema  !!.......
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31903&highlight=sommerpilze

lies Dir bitte die postings bis Nr.26 bis 30 durch.....


----------



## Ines (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

FishAndy,

mal eine Frage zu den Pilzen auf Deinem ersten Foto: Hatten die (evtl. nur ganz schwach erkennbar) blaßrosa Röhren? Die hatte ich auch schon ein paarmal und habe zum Glück rechtzeitig den Rosaschimmer gesehen. Das sind dann Gallenröhrlinge, optisch sowohl Steinpilzen als auch manchmal Birkenpilzen sehr ähnlich. Der Test: Einmal kurz die Zunge ranhalten, brennt lange nach.

Liebe Grüße von Ines


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

diese schmecken auch sehr bitter und machen die mahlzeit ungeniesbar. war die tage bei uns im harz auch los nach dem zwei freunde sagten die pilze wachsen. beim ersten pilz dachte ich es sei ein steinpilz aber er war es nicht. bin zwar mit so etwas augewachsen und geh gern pilze suchen aber man kann sie gut und schnell verwechseln


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2008)

*AW: es geht los*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> war heute vormittag eigentlich den Hechten im See nachstellen, aber als ich den ersten Birkenpilz so durch Zufall entdeckt hab, musste ich das Angeln abbrechen und auf Pilzsuche gehen:q.
> Hat sich dann auch gelohnt, denn ich konnt jede menge ohne Maden davon finden#6.
> 
> Nur hab ich u.a. auch Pilze gefunden, die mir komisch erscheinen (siehe unten die letzten 3 Bilder)
> ...


 

den pilz der unteren 3 fotos kann man essen. wir im harz sagen blaupilz da zu. er wird oft geschnitten und wieder weggeworfen weil die leute denken er sei giftig. dieser jedeoch schmeckt sehr gut.
es wird immer über abkochen geschrieben. jeder kann sich beim suchen mal irren. aber ich denke und kenne es auch nicht anderes das man auf jeden fall abkochen sollte.
hoffe es wird dieses jahr ein schönes pilzjahr werden und ohne viel maden. sammelt alle fleizig


----------



## jirgel (30. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Okay Gismo ich komm dich besuchen oder du schickst mir freiwillig 2 Gläser *majam* *schmatz* Meine Oma Gott hat hab sie seelig hat die auch immer Eingelegt und mit frischen Brot aus dem Holzofen. Einfach genial.

Übrignes eine Pilzwanderung kann ich jeden nur empfehlen und dazu das Buch Pilze Autor Ewald Gerhardt. 

Ich hab koar nicht gewusst wie viele Schwammerl man essen kann. es lebe der Pfefferling


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Ines schrieb:


> FishAndy,
> 
> mal eine Frage zu den Pilzen auf Deinem ersten Foto: Hatten die (evtl. nur ganz schwach erkennbar) blaßrosa Röhren? Die hatte ich auch schon ein paarmal und habe zum Glück rechtzeitig den Rosaschimmer gesehen. Das sind dann Gallenröhrlinge, optisch sowohl Steinpilzen als auch manchmal Birkenpilzen sehr ähnlich. Der Test: Einmal kurz die Zunge ranhalten, brennt lange nach.
> 
> Liebe Grüße von Ines


 
@Ines
die Pilze auf den Bild hatten keinen rosafarbenen Schwamm. Aber ich weiss welche Pilze du meinst, hab ich im letzten Jahr auch ein paar von gefunden und gleich noch an Ort und Stelle liegen lassen.

@all: die Pilze sind erstmal geputzt und eingefroren#6.

Aber werd diesen netzstieligen Hexenröhrling lieber nicht erst versuchen zu essen egal wie gut der schmeckt|rolleyes, denn es kommt wie Ralle schon sagte auf die 2 Pilze mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an... denn ich hatte ja gestern auch schon genug obwohl ich gerade mal eine kleine Strecke am See abgesucht habe. 
Werde lieber weiterhin Pilze sammeln oder essen, die ich auch kenne#h.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Eigentlich waren wir ja zum Elektrofischen unterwegs - aber wenn man schon aus dem Bachbett heraus die Kappen sehen kann...


----------



## Nikita (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

ich war Vorgestern auch Pilze sammeln;
hab einen riesigen Parasol gefunden und einige Herrnpilze;
auf einmal hab ich gemerkt dass mir einer abgeht;
ich hab überall gesucht....hab ihn aber nicht mehr gefunden- wie ich wieder zum Auto zurück bin hab ich gesehn dass mein Hund mit dem Riesenparasol im Maul dagestanden und freudig mit dem Schwanz gewedelt hat...das war so süß!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Nikita schrieb:


> ... hab einen riesigen Parasol gefunden und einige Herrnpilze;
> auf einmal hab ich gemerkt dass mir einer abgeht; ...


*Tatüütataaa???* :q:q:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *Tatüütataaa???* :q:q:q


 
LOL:q:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo Leute,

kennt jemand um Köln einen guten Wald zum Pilzesuchen und kann mir weiterhelfen, weil ich mich hier noch nicht so gut auskenne?

Am besten ist ja wahrscheinlich ein Nadelwald...jemand ne Idee?? Sind die Wälder um Dünnwald und Königsforst denn gut zum Sammeln?

Danke schon mal

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hmm...ich würde morgen gerne fahren...keiner ne Idee??


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Sind die Wälder um Dünnwald und Königsforst denn gut zum Sammeln?
> 
> Thomas



Dünnwald weiß ich nicht, aber im Königsforst ( Staatsforst ) ist das Pilzesammeln verboten. Ich bin nicht sicher, on es noch wie früher die Sammelscheine zu kaufen gibt. 
Wenn der Förster Dich erwischt wird´s teuer.


----------



## theundertaker (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

weiß jemand, ob ich bei dünnwald im wald pilze suchen darf? ich habe noch nie gehört, dass man in nem wald nicht sammeln darf, wenn nicht grade n militärübungsgebiet da ist....ist ja witzig...aber danke für den tipp ralle, auf sowas wäre ich nicht gekommen....^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Du darfst in allen Privatwäldern Pilze sammeln, wenn es der Besitzer nicht ausdrücklich verbietet, was mir bisher aber noch nie vorgekommen ist.
Anders ist das in Staatsforsten und offiziellen Naturschutzgebieten, z.B. der Wahner Heide. Für Staatsforste gab es früher mal im jeweiligen Forstamt Pilzsammelscheine. Wie gesagt weiß ich nicht ob das heute noch so ist. In Naturschutzgebieten darf man´s sowieso nicht. 
Ob die Wälder in Dünnwald noch zum Königsfort gehören weiß ich nicht,  da musst Du Dich beim Forstamt erkundigen.


----------



## Roeller (30. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du darfst in allen Privatwäldern Pilze sammeln, wenn es der Besitzer nicht ausdrücklich verbietet, was mir bisher aber noch nie vorgekommen ist.



dafür müßtest aber den besitzer fragen und nich einfach drauf los sammeln... also bei uns im wald wachsen auch mehrere pilze allerdings kenne ich mich damit nicht gut genug aus um ma was mitzunehmen... fand im letzten jahr einen pfifferling unter tannenzweigen (war wohl jemand mal da, einer ganz versteckt komisch ^^) jo und bei den anderen trau ich es mich nicht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Nein, man muß den Besitzer nicht fragen. Offener Wald ist für jedermann zugänglich und das Sammeln von Beeren und Pilzen ist erlaubt. Es sei denn, der Besitzer verbietet es durch Schilder oder zieht Zäune ( z.B. bei frisch gepflanzten Schonungen ). 
Abgesehen davon wird kein Waldbesitzer ohne einen triftigen Grund etwas gegen das Pilzesuchen haben.


----------



## gismowolf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jirgel!
Vor vielen Jahren..(noch im vorigen Jahrhundert)...bin ich in die Tauern gefahren und habe dort Schwammerl gesucht und so viele gefunden,daß wir die alle gar nicht aufessen konnten!Da habe ich die übrigen in Behälter verpackt und eingefroren!Sehr groß war der Ärger,nachdem diese nach einiger Zeit aufgetaut und eine Schwammerlsoße mit Semmelknödeln gekocht wurde!!Die sonst immer so guten Eierschwammerl schmeckten bitter und extrem scharf.Nach vielen Fragen im Bekanntenkreis wurde ich auch nicht klüger.
Heute weiß ich,daß man Eierschwammerl aus Laubwäldern einfrieren kann und Eierschwammerl aus Nadelwäldern aus oben erwähnten Gründen nicht!Aber warum das so ist,konnte mir bis jetzt noch niemand sagen!!
Vor ca.15 Jahren traf ich beim Eierschwammerpflücken in der Gegend zwischen Radstatt und Obertauern eine etwas ältere Oma,die zwei große Körbe und einen Rucksack voll Eierschwammerl talwärts schleppte!!Wir begrüßten uns und plauderten über Schwammerl.Dann erzählte ich ihr,was mir mit den eingefrorenen Eierschwammerln passiert ist und fragte sie,was sie mit so vielen Schwammerln macht?Die lege ich alle ein!!!!!!!!!
....war ihre Antwort.Seitdem werden Eierschwammerl von mir nur getrocknet oder in Gläser eingeweckt!


----------



## jirgel (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gismo die Schwammerl kurz blanchieren dann geht es auch mit dem Einfrieren.


----------



## gismowolf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Danke für Deinen Rat!Blanchieren ist für mich selbstverständlich.Hab ja nicht 3 Gefrierschränke zu Hause!!|supergri
Aber trotz Heißwasserbehandlung schmecken sie nach dem Einfrieren bitter und sehr scharf!??;+
Und Laubwälder,in denen Eierschwammerl wachsen,kenn ich nicht.
http://www.pilzepilze.de/cgi-bin/webbbs/pconfig.pl?read=143155

Mußte mein posting heute Mittag abbrechen,weil ich dringend weg mußte..............zum Kosten kommst Du einfach zum nächsten Anglerboardtreffen in Österreich,da hab ich solche Gustohappen wie Flußkrebse,
Morchelsoße mit Hörnchen und eingelegte Schwammerl in verschiedenen Sorten
meist zum Kosten mit!!:m


----------



## HD4ever (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war heute auch das erste mal in den Pilzen ...
na ja, ne Handvoll Maronen erbeutet - aber macht Spaß das rumstrolchen im Wald #6


----------



## HD4ever (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @HD4ever!
> Die Pfifferlinge im Glas sind getrocknet und daher auch jahrelang haltbar!!In posting 20 ist das Einwecken von kleinen Rotkappen beschrieben.Auf die gleiche Art kann man auch Pfifferlinge einwecken!Steinpilze und andere
> Röhrlinge bekommen durch den Essigzusatz eine dünne Gallertschicht,die nicht jeder mag.Die Haltbarkeit von eingeweckten Pilzen kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit angeben.Ich habe aber schon eingelegte Eierschwammerl gegessen,welche mindestens 30 Monate im Glas waren und immer noch sehr gut schmeckten!!!Es kommt sehr selten vor,daß so ein Glas bis zur Pilzzeit ein Jahr später übrigbleibt!!




danke !!! #6
aber so viel muß ich erstmal finden - irgendwie schon schwer genug mal ne gute Pfanne voll zusammen zu bekommen |uhoh:


----------



## jirgel (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Gismo 

Also bei mir schmeckt da nichts bitter  ich muss leider so haushalten weil ich so keinen platz habe ich könnte höchsten 5 einmachgläser unterbringen in meiner Bude und der Gefrierschrank haben die Schwammerl eine halbe Lade. 

Bis jetzt waren keine davon nach dem auswassern und blanchieren bitter, sondern schmeckten normal.


----------



## gismowolf (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Da muß ich wohl irgend was falsch machen#d


----------



## honeybee (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern gab es 2 Rotkappen in Wassernähe.

Im Wald selber gab es 0, nix, gar nix, nada....nichtmal was giftiges.
Es ist einfach zu trocken dieses Jahr :c

Ich habe die Hoffnung auf eine Ernte schon aufgegeben für dieses Jahr #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Und Laubwälder,in denen Eierschwammerl wachsen,kenn ich nicht.



Bei uns wachsen die Pfifferlinge zuerst im Laubwald ( Buchen ). In den Fischtenschonungen kommen sie erst später im Jahr. Dort aber auch nur, wenn die Schonungen noch nicht zu hoch geworden sind.


----------



## jirgel (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da bei uns fast nur Nadelwälder sind durch die höhen Lage und der Monokultur (mischwälder kann ich an einer Hand abzählen) kann ich es mir leider nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Meine Stelle liegt mitten in einem richtigen Fichtendickicht, dass so dicht ist, dass sich kaum ein Wanderer versehentlich da rein verirrt.
Hätte ich da nicht vor Jahren mal einen wunderschönen Fliegenpilz zufällig in der Sonne leuchten sehen, wäre ich wohl auch neimals auf die Idee gekommen, da rein zu krabbeln.
Aber die alte Erfahrung, dass der Steinpilz sich den Fliegenpilz gerne als Nachbarn sucht, hatte sich auch da bestätigt mit zwei wunderschönen Exemplaren.
Ich hab dann dummer- bzw. glücklicherweise den Ausgang aus dem Dickicht nicht gefunden und wollte irgendwie parallel zum Wanderweg da durch klettern, als plötzlich um mich rum lauter gelbe Köpfe aus dem Moos schauten...


----------



## gismowolf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Honeyball
Das freut mich für Dich!! |bigeyes
Solche Erfolgserlebnisse krönen die Pilzsuche,auch wenn es manchmal etwas beschwerlich sein kann.:vik:
Hast Du keine Digi dabeigehabt?
@honeybee
Verzweifle nicht Jana,bei uns sind sie im Vorjahr erst Ende September bis Mitte Oktober so richtig gewachsen.Sie kommen schon noch!!#6
@Ralle 24
Aha,also gibt es das doch!!Da hast Du Glück!Wie Jirgel schon schrieb,gibt es bei uns in den Alpen und auch im Alpenvorland hauptsächlich Wälder in Fichtenmonokulturen.Bei uns wachsen die Pfiffis heuer im Hausruckwald schon in der 3.Periode seit Juni und dürften auch im September und Oktober noch wachsen,wenn es in den Nächten nicht zu kalt wird.
So.jetzt muß ich in den Wald!!Bis später....


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nein, das ist so lange her, da hab ich, wenn überhaupt, noch analog fotografiert.
Wir waren auch gar nicht gezielt auf Pilzsuche, sondern nur einfach so unterwegs. Aber wenn ich schon mal im Wald bin, hab ich auch meistens ein Messer dabei, vor allem ab Mitte August... 
Ich denke mal, wir Angler gehen sowieso mit anderen Blicken durch die Natur und entdecken Dinge, an denen die Normal-Spaziergänger blicklos vorbei streifen. 
Seit damals ernte ich pro Jahr meine 3 bis 4 Kilo Pfifferlinge und hoffe, dass sich kein anderer in "mein" Dickicht verirrt...


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Nikita schrieb:


> ich war Vorgestern auch Pilze sammeln;
> hab einen riesigen Parasol gefunden und einige Herrnpilze;
> auf einmal hab ich gemerkt dass mir einer abgeht;
> ich hab überall gesucht....hab ihn aber nicht mehr gefunden- wie ich wieder zum Auto zurück bin hab ich gesehn dass mein Hund mit dem Riesenparasol im Maul dagestanden und freudig mit dem Schwanz gewedelt hat...das war so süß!!!





FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *Tatüütataaa???* :q:q:q




Tja, Nikita, da hattest Du wohl ein kleines Problem...
Aber keine Angst, ich lass Dir diese Bemerkung nochmal gerade so am Ramde durchgehen. Am besten hätte man Dein Gesamtposting durch geschicktes Weglassen von unwichtigen Zwischenbemerkungen ferkeltechnisch verwerten können:

"auf einmal hab ich gemerkt dass mir einer abgeht; ich hab überall gesucht....hab ihn aber nicht mehr gefunden- wie ich wieder zum Auto zurück bin hab ich gesehn dass mein Hund mit dem Riesenparasol im Maul dagestanden und freudig mit dem Schwanz gewedelt hat...das war so süß!!!"


----------



## singer (1. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei uns im West ist auch noch nichts zu sehen am Boden. Aber von Bekannten weiß ich (150km östlicher), dass sie kommen. 
Deshalb gehe ich mir die ersten Lebkuchen der Saison als Ersatz kaufen.


----------



## gismowolf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Honeyball
Ich wünsch Dir,daß Dir Dein Schwammerldickicht noch lange erhalten bleibt!!
Mein Lieblingsplatz ist eine im Hausruckwald an der Südwestseite liegende aufgelassene Kiesgrube mit ca.150m im Durchmesser,an deren tiefster Stelle ein Grundwasserteich liegt und wo an 3 seiten der Steilhang mit ca.1m hohen Fichten bewachsen ist.Zwischendurch und am oberen Rand wachsen Buchen und Kiefern.Die Kletterei am Steilhang ist etwas mühsam,aber sehr ertragreich.Durch die Verdunstung und den nächtlichen Tau ist auch in trockensten Zeiten wie derzeit genug feuchtigkeit vorhanden,obwohl der Wasserspiegel seit drei Wochen um ca.80cm gesunken ist.Im Anhang das heutige Ergebnis:


----------



## HD4ever (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

man ..... son büschn neidisch bin ich ja schon ....
du hast da wohl wirklich nen paar top Plätze bei dir um die Ecke ! #6


----------



## don rhabano (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Naja---irgendwann wird es bei Gismo auch mal dieses eine Jahr geben ,wo gar nichts geht ---und es muss noch nicht mal trocken sein!!!

Dann können wir neidischen anderen Pilzsammler schadenfroh sein und genüßlich unsre Pilze genießen!!!

sry gismo


----------



## gismowolf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@don rhabano
Das wird sicher früher oder später der Fall sein.Unsere Waldbauern betrachten nämlich die Birken sozusagen als Unkraut,die den kostbaren Fichten Licht wegnehmen!Heuer wurden dort ca.25 Birken gefällt und das Holz (Stamm,Äste und Zweige)wird zum Verrotten einfach liegengelassen.Auf diese Art habe ich in den letzten 45 Jahren schon einige Top-Pilzplätze sterben gesehen!


----------



## jirgel (1. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @don rhabano
> Das wird sicher früher oder später der Fall sein.Unsere Waldbauern betrachten nämlich die Birken sozusagen als Unkraut,die den kostbaren Fichten Licht wegnehmen!Heuer wurden dort ca.25 Birken gefällt und das Holz (Stamm,Äste und Zweige)wird zum Verrotten einfach liegengelassen.Auf diese Art habe ich in den letzten 45 Jahren schon einige Top-Pilzplätze sterben gesehen!


 

Amen und dann wundern sich die gleichen Leute wenn ihnen der Borkenkäfer oder der Orkan die Bäume wegfrisst oder umhaut. :c


----------



## HD4ever (2. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mal ne Frage an die Experten ... :m
was sind das für Pilze die ich heute morgen auf der Gassirunde gefunden habe ?
ich tippe ja anhand meines Pilzbuches auf* Rotfuß-Röhrling *|kopfkrat
alle diese Porlinge sind ja zumindest gut esbar soweit ich das nun wohl gelesen habe ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Weil es da einige Widersprüche wegen des Sammelverbotes im Königsforst gegeben hat.

Ich habe grade mit dem zuständigen Revierförster, Hern Cohnen, gesprochen. Im Königsforst und in der Wahner Heide ist das sammeln von Pilzen und Beeren, oder irgendwelchen anderen Pflanzen, strikt verboten. Es ist sogar verboten, die befestigten Wege zu verlassen.

Die Pilz- und Beerensammelscheine gibt es schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr. 

Das nur nochmal zur Sicherheit, damit niemand dort Probleme bekommt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Moin Ralle,

worin liegt denn das Sammelverbot bei euch begründet?

Bin da echt froh, dass es bei uns im WW sowas noch nicht gibt.
Hier kann man nach Lust und Laune durch den Wald strunzen...

Nur leider war's die letzte Zeit viel zu trocken!

Doch kommendes WE will ich mal die verdächtigen Plätze absuchen. Nach dem Regen der vergangenen Tage, sollte eigentlich was gehen.:q


----------



## gismowolf (2. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jörg!
Ich schätze auch,daß es Rotfußröhrlinge sind.Die Kappe ist jedoch meist etwas rissiger.Aber es gibt lokal immer Variationen.Garantie kann ich jedoch nicht übernehmen.
Ein giftiger Schönfußröhrling ist es mit Sicherheit keiner,denn der hat am Fuß eine Netzzeichnung!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hallo Dirk,

kein Grund zur Traurigkeit. Bei uns gibt es so viele Wälder, dass man nicht auf diese beiden Areale angewiesen ist.  

Seit einigen Jahren ist der Königsforst und die Wahner Heide Lanschafts- und Naturschutzgebiet und in irgendeinem Programm als Habitat für Fauna und Flora mit Tralala und Hopsassa. 
Die unmittelbare Nähe zur Großstadt macht diese Gebiete natürlich interessant für jede Menge Erholungssuchende und entsprechend aufmerksam ist die Försterei dort.

Solche Gebiete gibt es sicher in ganz Deutschland und man sollte sich halt schlau machen, bevor man Pilze fangen geht. 

Aber, wie gesagt, 20 km weiter gibt es Pilze satt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Und das ist direkt hinter meinem Haus.


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



> Nach dem Regen der vergangenen Tage, sollte eigentlich was gehen


Hier ist noch nix los :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Da haben eure Förster natürlich Recht!
Wenn ganze Horden von Pilzsuchern durch den Wald stapfen und alles was wächst platt treten, dann ist das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...
Bei uns auf'm Ländle ist das alles bissel lockerer gehandhabt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Hier ist noch nix los :c




Bei uns hat's gestern Nacht ordentlich geschüttet!
Heute ist's wieder trocken und warm.

Von morgen an soll's dann wieder regnen und erst zum WE besser werden...

Wenn's nicht zu kalt wird, das optimale Wetter!


Werd das dann zu euch da oben weiterschicken.:m


----------



## singer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Warum zu kalt? Wie kalt darf es bei euch sein?
Wachsen bei euch die Pilze nicht wenn es unter 10°C geht?????


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



singer schrieb:


> Warum zu kalt? Wie kalt darf es bei euch sein?
> Wachsen bei euch die Pilze nicht wenn es unter 10°C geht?????



Wahrscheinlich schon, nur meine Lust mit Kindern und Frau durch den Wald zu wandern nimmt bei kaltem und regnerischen Wetter rapide ab...|rolleyes


----------



## singer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Verständlich, bei uns ist daher sehr gute strapazierfähige Kleidung angesagt die aber nicht besonders warm sein darf. Man wird durch das Laufen ganz schön ins kochen gebracht. Sehr hüglich, dafür ist man teilweise alleine im Wald. Und das ist genauso toll wie beim angeln.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

war heute gegen mittag für anderthalb Stündchen nochmal an der Stelle von letztens.
Leider ist meine Pilzsuche nicht ungemerkt geblieben und 2 ältere Frauen mussten, weil sie so neugierig waren in mein Pilzkorb schauen und waren begeistert und hätten nicht gedacht das am Seeufer Pilze wachsen.
|rolleyes
http://img67.*ih.us/img67/1121/birkenpilze2september02mb1.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

mal ne Frage an die Sammelexperten ....
wenn ihr auf Pilzsuche geht, woran oriantiert ihr euch am meisten ?
mir ist schon klar das man z.B. Birkenpilze nicht in Tannenwäldern finden würde  - aber so gewisse Anhaltspunkte irgendwie die die Sache ein klein wenig erleichtern #c
sucht ihr eher etwas hellere Stellen auf Lichtungen z.B. ?
denke Laubboden wird wohl auch eher schlechter sein als Stellen wo Moos wächst meine ich gelesen zu haben|kopfkrat
wenn ihr also unbekannte Stellen am absuchen seit - worauf achtet ihr dann ? 
ich danke euch schon mal :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mal ne Frage an die Sammelexperten ....
wenn ihr auf Pilzsuche geht, woran oriantiert ihr euch am meisten ?
mir ist schon klar das man z.B. Birkenpilze nicht in Tannenwäldern finden würde  - aber so gewisse Anhaltspunkte irgendwie die die Sache ein klein wenig erleichtern #c
sucht ihr eher etwas hellere Stellen auf Lichtungen z.B. ?
denke Laubboden wird wohl auch eher schlechter sein als Stellen wo Moos wächst meine ich gelesen zu haben|kopfkrat
wenn ihr also unbekannte Stellen am absuchen seit - worauf achtet ihr dann ? 
ich danke euch schon mal :vik:


----------



## Ines (3. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Die meisten Pilze finde ich am Waldrand.
Wo die Sonne hinscheint, wo ein bisschen Moos oder Gräser sind, wo es nicht zu "krautig" ist. Am besten auf Sandboden, nicht zu trocken, nicht zu feucht.
Wenn das ein Anhaltspunkt ist...


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

klar ... wird schon helfen  #6
wow .. Andy - das ist je ne fette Ausbeute ! 
Birkenpilze / Rotkappen ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dat is´n bisschen wie beim angeln. Man entwickelt ein Gespür, wo was sein könnte.

Grundsätzlich ist es bei Trockenheit angeraten, feuchte Stellen im Wald aufzusuchen. Also entlang von Bächen, Teichen etc.

In fremden Gebieten gehe ich zunähst mal die Waldwege ab. Besonderes Augenmerk richte ich dabei auf die Böschungen und Wegränder. Insbesondere wenn dort ein Pfifferling steht, such ich den Hang hinauf und an der anderen Seite herunter. Weiter oben oder unten stehen oft noch mehr. Gleiches an Fichtenschonungen. Wenn am Wegrand was steht, ab in die Schonung. Lichtungen, Gras, Heidelbeeren und Moos sind immer eine nähere Betrachtung wert, genauso wie z.B. eine Laubbaumkolonie im Fichtenwald. 
Fichtenschonungen sind immer ganz besonders interessant. Vor allem wenn sie noch nicht zu hoch sind und viele Brombeerranken drin wachsen. Da trauen sich nämlich nur die ganz Harten ( man könnte auch sagen bekloppten ) rein.
Reine Buchenwälder sind bei uns übrigens sehr interessant. Pfifferlinge wachsen hier auch ohne Moos, sind aber schwer zu entdecken, weil gut getarnt. Ab September, also jetzt, kann man dort sehr gute Semmelpilze finden.

Ansonsten ist es schwer, hilfreiche Tip´s zu geben, zumal die Bedingungen oft sehr unterschiedlich sind. Am Anfang heißt es  halt erst mal viel laufen und schauen.


----------



## gismowolf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jörg!
Ich war heute wegen eines Arzttermines etwas später in der Kiesgrube!!Zwei Sammler sind mir mit Kaufhaustüten mit Inhalt begegnet.Aber nachdem der Kiesgrubenparcours ja auch gut für die Fitness ist,hab ich zwei Runden mit gutem Ergebnis absolviert.Für die Beantwortung Deiner Frage hab ich einige Fotos gemacht.Die Bilder 1 bis 5 zeigen den oberen Rand der Kiesgrube und die abfallende Schrägwand,die zum Teil sehr dicht von Jungfichten,Birken und Espen bewachsen ist.Auf Bild 2 sieht man durch die Espen das Wasser des Grundwasserteiches durchschimmern.
Die Rotkappen wachsen Am oberen Rand der Grube,in den Schrägwänden und besonders gerne und oft massiv im Dickicht der Jungfichten,aber auch im Kies am Teichrand!Steinpilze wachsen eher an den sonnigen Stellen hinter den Birken am oberen Rand,dort wo der Hochwald mit den Fichten beginnt.


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

dank dir ! 
nun kann ich ja auch bald mal wieder richtig los  :m


----------



## gismowolf (3. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gern geschehen! :m Und hier die Pilze von heute:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

sind alles Birkenpilze und die hatten absolut kein Wassermangel da am See.
Die beiden Damen gestern meinten noch, das sie keine Birken sehen...|bigeyes
nunja die Birken waren teilweise noch ziehmlich jung und waren von den vielen jungen Pappeln und Weiden etwas versteckt. 
Aber nun wissen die ja wo ich meine Birkenpilze gefunden hab... muss mir wohl ne andere Stelle suchen|rolleyes


Wünsch dir und alle anderen jedenfalls noch viel Glück in diesem Jahr beim Pilze sammeln und beim anschliessenden putzen...


----------



## gismowolf (5. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,Mein Fund nach der heutigen Fitnessrunde:


----------



## Griffin (5. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Freue mich für euch mit. Kann zwar die Begeisterung für Pilze und deren sammeln nicht nachvollziehen, aber scheint schön zu sein.

Mein Bekannter aus Villach war jetzt eine Woche lang auf seiner Almhütte und war auch fleißig am sammeln. Vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal probieren....


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

heute auch mal meinen ersten Pilzkorb voll erbeutet :m
halbes dutzend schöne Birkenpilze und nen Haufen Rotfuß-Röhrlinge noch dazu .... bin gespannt wie  die schmecken |bla:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

einmal kann man alle Pilze mal probieren, 
aber manche wirklich nur einmal:m



na dann guten Appetit zu den leckeren Pilzen|bla:. 

P.S. hast noch ein Foto von deinen Fund|kopfkrat


----------



## singer (7. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Waren gestern auch im Wald. Viele Birkenpilze und Maronen. Ganz besonders freut mich, dass es sehr wenige kaputte gab. Da macht sogar das saubermachen Spaß.


----------



## Coasthunter (7. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich muß schon sagen, dieser Thread macht Lust, selber mal los zu gehen. Ich wohne seit kurzem in der Nordheide bei Buchholz. Sehr viel Wald und Natur um mich herum. Auf was für Pilze lohnt es sich denn am meisten hier in der Heide? Außer Maronen könnte ich keinen anderen essbaren Pilz bestimmen.


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hey Leute,

waren heut auch mal unterwegens im Sachsenwald.
War eine richtig gute Ausbeute mit vielen Maronen, Steinpilzen, Butterpilzen und als krönenden Abschluss gabs noch ne richtig fette Fette Henne dazu.

Alles im Allem n richtig schöner Tag.
Gruß Thomas

PS: Waldrand kann ich so pauschal nur unterstreichen...


----------



## H2Ofreund (7. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hätte da auch mal einen Röhrling für die Experten. Gefunden Anfang August (trockenes heißes Wetter) im Buchenwald an einem See. Die Röhren sind gelb und das Fleisch bleibt auch beim Anschneiden weiß. Ich würde auf einen Sommersteinpilz tippen, der durch die Hitze so eingerissen ist. Auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Pilz.

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/9569/dsci0087bt6.th.jpg

http://img397.*ih.us/img397/831/dsci0088fc1.th.jpg

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/1769/dsci0092ip3.th.jpg


----------



## gismowolf (7. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Griffin,servus Coasthunter !
Es freut mich,daß Ihr durch diesen Thread angeregt worden seid,Pilze zu suchen und zu finden!Aber Vorsicht,es ist oft nicht einfach,mittels eines Buches Pilze zu bestimmen!!Es gibt Farbunterschiede aufgrund verschiedener Bodenarten(sauer - basisch).Das Sicherste wäre,einen Pilzbestimmungskurs mit Experten zu absolvieren.
Bei uns im Hausruckwald wird so etwas leider nicht veranstaltet.Darum bin ich jahrelang mit einem älteren Anglerfreund vom Frühjahr bis zum Herbst zusammen Pilze suchen gegangen,der mir erstens alle bei uns vorkommenden giftigen und ungenießbaren Pilze gezeigt hat und die guten , eßbaren mit mir geputzt,auf verschiedene Arten zubereitet und gegessen hat!!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Suchen und Finden,aber versichert Euch immer vorher(z.B.bei einer Pilzberatungsstelle),daß Ihr keine giftigen bzw,ungenießbare Pilze verzehrt!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin gismowolf.
Für einen Pilzbestimmungskurs fehlt mir leider die Zeit und auch die Lust. Ich werde die Tage mal los und meine Suche auf Maronen beschränken. Ich denke, da kann ich nicht viel falsch machen.(Hoffe ich jeden falls :q)
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten. #6


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie schon gesagt, Coasthunter:

Wer sich auf Schwammpilze beschränkt und eine Marone eindeutig erkennt, kann wenig falsch machen.
Der Steinpilz hat 'nen hellen Fuß, hat er 'ne Netzstrumpfhose an, ist's ein Birkenpilz, ist der Hut rötlich bis orange eher 'ne Rotkappe (Achtung!! Steht gebietsweise unter Naturschutz)
Alle drei sind hervorragende Speisepilze und bei allen dreien färbt sich die Schnittfläche nicht blau. Der kurze Test mit der Zungenspitze entlarvt den Gallenröhrling/Bitterpilz, der zwar nicht giftig ist, aber die ganze Mahlzeit ruiniert.
Sobald ich 'nen Pilz geschnitten habe, der sich an der Schnittfläche blau verfärbt und keine Marone ist, kommt der nicht mit ins Körbchen.

So hab ich bis jetzt Pilze genossen und überlebt, auch wenn mir nestimmt so mancher leckerer Lamellenpilz entgangen ist.

Experten: Bitte korrigiert sofort, wenn ich was Falsches geschrieben habe!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Honeyball.

Das sich die Schnittstellen nicht blau färben dürfen,ist ein guter Tip.#6 Vom Aussehen erkenne ich die Maronen recht gut, aber sicher ist sicher. So habe ich noch einen zweiten Anhaltspunkt. Ich habe ab Donnerstag ein paar Tage Urlaub und den Wald vor der Tür. Meine kleine Tochter (6Jahre), freut sich auch schon drauf. Sie mag, genau wie ich, unheimlich gerne Pilze essen. 
Ein Arbeitskollege war am Samstag los, die Ausbeute war mager. Er meinte, es wäre noch zu früh. Na ja, bis Donnerstag ist ja noch etwas hin. Ich werde dann auf jeden fall berichten.


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nicht, dass Du mich jetzt falsch verstanden hast:
Auch Maronen färben sich blau, aber die sind eigentlich problemlos erkennbar.
Die anderen (Steinpilz, Birkenpilz, Rotkappe) verfärben sich nicht blau.

Nachher kommst Du noch mit 'nem ganz enttäuschten Kind nach hause und ich war schuld, weil ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt habe...:m


----------



## Coasthunter (9. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nachher kommst Du noch mit 'nem ganz enttäuschten Kind nach hause und ich war schuld, weil ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt habe...:m


 
Danke für die Korrektur. #6 Das gemaule von meiner kleinen hätte ich mir bestimmt drei Tage rein ziehen müssen.:q


----------



## andre23 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

war heute auch mal ca. 2 stunden los...steinpilze ueber steinpilze und einige rotkappen...fuer birkenpilze schient es hier etwas zu freuh....


----------



## andre23 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> einmal kann man alle Pilze mal probieren,
> aber manche wirklich nur einmal:m



so sehr viele tøtliche gibt es doch bei uns gar nicht, eigentlich kaum welche...ich habe heute allerdings 8 satanspilze/røhrlinge stehen sehen....war sehr ueberrascht, die sind eigentlich sehr selten...damit kann man schon einige leute aus der welt schaffen....|rolleyes:q:q...


----------



## celler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

also ich musste feststellen das dort wo die wildschweine gewühlt haben sehr viel pilze stehen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



andre23 schrieb:


> war heute auch mal ca. 2 stunden los...steinpilze ueber steinpilze und einige rotkappen...fuer birkenpilze schient es hier etwas zu freuh....





Boah!|bigeyes


Das ja mal ne gute Ausbeute.#6


Macke mische schone bissche neidisch...|rolleyes:q

Ich will auch, aber bei uns tut sich überhaupt gar nix!!!#d#q


----------



## koi12 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bin gestern in Potsdam auf suche gewesen, gibt schon Pilze!!!11


----------



## ralle (12. September 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Was denn alles ?


----------



## Coasthunter (18. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe heute meinen Vorsatz in die Tat umgesetzt und war sammeln. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht, nur das Ergebniss war etwas mager: 2 Birkenpilze und 11 Maronen. Aber ich denke, es wird jetzt von Tag zu Tag besser. Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Tage noch mal los.#6


----------



## andre23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die verschimmelten lass mal stehen...nach tau-næchten wachsen rotfuesschen und ziegenlippen schnell "weiss"...butterpilze und maronen sind doch "nur" pilze zweiter wahl.....blau laufen hexenpilz, maronen kaum, rotkappen und der dickstielige birkenpilz (buchenheinling) obwohl er unter birken steht an....phanterpilze auch, graue kappe und braun rot gemasserter fuss...vorsicht....das ist der gifftigste, den es bei uns gibt...allerdings sehr selten....




H2Ofreund schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal einen Röhrling für die Experten. Gefunden Anfang August (trockenes heißes Wetter) im Buchenwald an einem See. Die Röhren sind gelb und das Fleisch bleibt auch beim Anschneiden weiß. Ich würde auf einen Sommersteinpilz tippen, der durch die Hitze so eingerissen ist. Auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Pilz.
> 
> http://img440.*ih.us/img440/9569/dsci0087bt6.th.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (19. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

da rennt man ewig im Wald rum und versucht nen paar ergiebige Stellen ausfindig zu machen ........... und dann geht man morgens Gassi und ca 10m vor der Haustür auf der Wiese steht dann doch tatsächlich mein Mittagessen ... |supergri
das reicht wieder für nen lecker Pilzomlett |bla:


----------



## gismowolf (19. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jörg!Laß Dir die Birkenrauhfüße gut schmecken!!Bei uns gibt es zur Zeit eine Wachstumspause,weil die Temperaturen in den Nächten nahe 0°C runtergehen.Ich hoffe,daß sich das nächste Woche wieder ändert!


----------



## jirgel (19. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was wäre eine Wachstumspause, ich ärgere mich das ich nicht noch mal letzten Freitag war jetzt liegt Schnee drauf das heißt für unsere Region das die Pilzsaison vorbei sein wirt ich schau zwar noch mal nach wenn es wärmer werden sollte aber hoffnung habe ich keine mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (19. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich wunder mich auch das da welche standen ... ist eigendlich viel zu trocken dachte ich ... neulich im Wald nur vertrocknete Pilze gefunden ... und nun ist es wirklich schon recht kalt.
bin gespannt ob es nochmal richtig losgeht wenn es nochmal etwas wärmer werden sollte.
Schnee gibts hier zum Glück noch keinen


----------



## gismowolf (22. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eine Handvoll Eierschwammerl konnte ich beim heutigen Fitneß-Parcours rund um die Kiesgrube finden.Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder etwas wärmer,sonst wird es wieder zu trocken!


----------



## Monsterqualle (24. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich finde hier bei mir im Moment reichlich Maronen und Steinpilze. Jetzt mal meine Frage: Kann man die eigendlich auch einfrieren? Oder geht nur trocknen zwecks konservierung?

Habe eben schon wieder ein gutes Kilo in 15 Minuten gesammelt.


----------



## HD4ever (24. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich hab es nun mal versucht mit Birkenpilze einfrieren ...
mal gucken was bei rauskommt #h
hab sie in scheiben geschnitten, lose eingefroren und dann nachm schockfrosten in ne große Tüte zum einzeln entnehmen.
Mal sehen wie die dann geschmacklich noch so sind.
meine Gassirunde heute morgen war nach dem Regen und der Sonne recht ergiebig - zu viel für meine Pilzpizza :q
aber langsam möcht ich doch gern mal andere Pilze finden .... immer nur Birkenpilze .... |rolleyes


----------



## gismowolf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Monsterqualle
Natürlich kann man Pilze einfrieren.Die Art,wie man sie verarbeitet,hängt von der späteren Zubereitung ab.Wenn Pilze wie Parasole oder Steinpilze gebacken(so wie ein Wiener Schnitzel) werden sollen,dann schneide ich bei der Reinigung den Stiel ganz knapp unter dem Hut ab,damit die Hutunterseite beim Backen in der Pfanne dann vollflächig aufliegen kann.Der Stiel wird der Länge nach halbiert oder bei sehr dicken Steinpilzstielen in ca.1cm dicke Teile geschnitten.Wenn der Steinpilz noch so jung ist,daß die Röhrchen an der Hutunterseite nicht dicker als 3-5 mm sind und noch nicht grünlich verfärbt,sondern noch weiß sind,dann lasse ich sie dran.Ansonsten werden die Röhrchen entfernt!!Die Hüte und durchgeschnittenen Stiele werden allseitig mehliert(mit Mehl bedecken und wieder abklopfen),in versprudeltes Ei getaucht und mit Semmelbrösel(weiße Brötchen getrocknet und gerieben) paniert.Die panierten Pilzstücke einzeln auf ein Tablett legen und im Vorgefrierfach einfrosten und erst dann in Gefrierbehälter schlichten und im Gefrierschrank oder in der Tiefkühltruhe aufbewahren.Am Besten schmecken sie mir in Butter gebraten,serviert mit Sauce Tartare und grünem Häuptelsalat.Bei Parasolen verwende ich nur die Hüte und verfahre so wie mit den Steinpilzen.Wenn man junge,noch paukenschlägelähnliche Parasole findet,kann man die Hüte habieren oder öfter teilen,oder man gibt diese mit den Stielen in ein Gefäß mit Wasser(z.B. über Nacht)und läßt sie "weiterwachsen"(sie öffnen sich meist noch)!
Meist schneide ich Pilze(Stiele und Hüte) nach dem Putzen(ich verwende dazu einen Pinsel,um Laub-oder Nadelreste zu entfernen,und schabe erdige Stellen mit einem schafen handlichen Messerchen ab) blättrig und blanchiere sie(gebe sie in ein Gefäß und übergieße sie mit heißem,fast kochendem Wasser und laß sie gut 15 Minuten ziehen),laß sie in einem Sieb abtropfen (das Abtropfwasser auffangen) und fülle sie in portionierten Kochmengen in Kunststoffbehälter.Dann noch vom Abtropfwasser darübergießen(da ist viel Geschmack drinnen!!)und dann erst einfrieren.Man kann die geschnittenen Pilze auch ohne zu blanchieren einfrieren,sie benötigen dazu jedoch doppelt soviel Platz.
@Jörg
Recht hast Du!!Ernte Pilze immer,wenn sie wachsen!!Guter Rat : Wenn Pilze nicht mehr jung sind,dann laß sie stehen.Man erkennt das daran,daß z.B.die Röhrchen an der Hutunterseite ausgebaucht sind und wenn das Pilzfleisch am Hut nicht mehr fest ist,wenn ein Fingerdruck eingedellt bleibt.Pilze verderben sehr rasch,man könnte von älteren Exemplaren eine Eiweißvergiftung bekommen,die sich mit Magenkrämpfen und Durchfall bemerkbar macht!!


----------



## HD4ever (25. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke für die genaue Anweisung ! 
wed ich auch mal so ausprobieren :m


----------



## Monsterqualle (25. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Monsterqualle
> Natürlich kann man Pilze einfrieren.Die Art,wie man sie verarbeitet,hängt von der späteren Zubereitung ab.Wenn Pilze wie Parasole oder Steinpilze gebacken(so wie ein Wiener Schnitzel) werden sollen,dann schneide ich bei der Reinigung den Stiel ganz knapp unter dem Hut ab,damit die Hutunterseite beim Backen in der Pfanne dann vollflächig aufliegen kann.Der Stiel wird der Länge nach halbiert oder bei sehr dicken Steinpilzstielen in ca.1cm dicke Teile geschnitten.Wenn der Steinpilz noch so jung ist,daß die Röhrchen an der Hutunterseite nicht dicker als 3-5 mm sind und noch nicht grünlich verfärbt,sondern noch weiß sind,dann lasse ich sie dran.Ansonsten werden die Röhrchen entfernt!!Die Hüte und durchgeschnittenen Stiele werden allseitig mehliert(mit Mehl bedecken und wieder abklopfen),in versprudeltes Ei getaucht und mit Semmelbrösel(weiße Brötchen getrocknet und gerieben) paniert.Die panierten Pilzstücke einzeln auf ein Tablett legen und im Vorgefrierfach einfrosten und erst dann in Gefrierbehälter schlichten und im Gefrierschrank oder in der Tiefkühltruhe aufbewahren.Am Besten schmecken sie mir in Butter gebraten,serviert mit Sauce Tartare und grünem Häuptelsalat.Bei Parasolen verwende ich nur die Hüte und verfahre so wie mit den Steinpilzen.Wenn man junge,noch paukenschlägelähnliche Parasole findet,kann man die Hüte habieren oder öfter teilen,oder man gibt diese mit den Stielen in ein Gefäß mit Wasser(z.B. über Nacht)und läßt sie "weiterwachsen"(sie öffnen sich meist noch)!
> Meist schneide ich Pilze(Stiele und Hüte) nach dem Putzen(ich verwende dazu einen Pinsel,um Laub-oder Nadelreste zu entfernen,und schabe erdige Stellen mit einem schafen handlichen Messerchen ab) blättrig und blanchiere sie(gebe sie in ein Gefäß und übergieße sie mit heißem,fast kochendem Wasser und laß sie gut 15 Minuten ziehen),laß sie in einem Sieb abtropfen (das Abtropfwasser auffangen) und fülle sie in portionierten Kochmengen in Kunststoffbehälter.Dann noch vom Abtropfwasser darübergießen(da ist viel Geschmack drinnen!!)und dann erst einfrieren.Man kann die geschnittenen Pilze auch ohne zu blanchieren einfrieren,sie benötigen dazu jedoch doppelt soviel Platz.
> @Jörg
> Recht hast Du!!Ernte Pilze immer,wenn sie wachsen!!Guter Rat : Wenn Pilze nicht mehr jung sind,dann laß sie stehen.Man erkennt das daran,daß z.B.die Röhrchen an der Hutunterseite ausgebaucht sind und wenn das Pilzfleisch am Hut nicht mehr fest ist,wenn ein Fingerdruck eingedellt bleibt.Pilze verderben sehr rasch,man könnte von älteren Exemplaren eine Eiweißvergiftung bekommen,die sich mit Magenkrämpfen und Durchfall bemerkbar macht!!



Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Und Danke auch für den Tipp mit den Alten Pilzen. Mein Nachbar nimmt auch Uraltexemplare mit, und ich hab mich letztens gewundert, warum seine Steinpilzsosse teilweise leicht bitter war.


----------



## gismowolf (25. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Um nicht wie in letzter Zeit so oft Pilze und Fische(auf welche Zubereitungsart auch immer) zu essen,hab ich mir heute aus der oberösterreichischen Traun (meinem Hausgewässer)einige amerikanische Signalkrebse gefangen,in Salzwasser mit Zugabe von Liebstöckl 3 Minuten gekocht,das Krebsfleisch aus Schwänzen und Scheren ausgelöst und mit Olivenöl,Dillspitzen,Salz,Pfeffer und einigen getrockneten Chilischoten sowie Zitronensaft mariniert!!
Auf frischem Zwiebelbrot mit einem Gläschen Riesling schmecken die Flußkrebshappen fantastisch!!!!! :q #6


----------



## don rhabano (26. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lol....soviele Krebse einfach mal so gefangen?

Bei uns gibts im ganzen See nichtmal so viele gg


----------



## gismowolf (30. September 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ don rhabano
Die Signalkrebse sind bei uns eine richtige Plage und fressen unseren Fischen die Grundnahrung,die im Wasser lebenden Insekten weg!!Anbei ein Foto vom heutigen Fang.............,aber sprechen wir wieder mal von den Pilzen:
@ jirgel
Ich fürchte,daß Du mit Deiner Prognose recht hast und die Schwammerl,speziell Steinpilze heuer nicht mehr  wachsen werden,denn auch bei uns gab es in der vergangenen Woche und auch gestern früh Morgenfrost!
Der Mond nimmt seit gestern wieder zu und in den nächsten 14 Tagen werden wir es ganz genau wissen!


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lecker Krebschen, da tropft der hohle Zahn!


----------



## HD4ever (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mhm ..... lecker sieht das aus !!! #6


----------



## gismowolf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jörg,Ossipeter
Die wurden noch mit Spagetti und pikanter Soße verbessert!!:q


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tut das Not???????????????
Ich krieg gleich Unterzucker!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute früh im Hausruckwald an meinem Top - Rotkappenplatz und bin einerseits hocherfreut,denn sie wachsen wieder - andererseits ziehen die Krebse flußaufwärts,um neue Gewässer zu besiedeln und ziehen durch mein Hausgewässer,wo ich sie fangen darf!!Und Fische fangen sollte ich auch!|gr:
@Ossipeter
Du könntest mir behilflich sein,daß mein Streß nicht zuviel wird!!#6


----------



## gismowolf (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute hab ich wieder bei den Krebsen zugeschlagen:q


----------



## Ollek (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|rolleyes normal ist das alles nicht mehr. Ich war am WE das erste mal bei uns in den Pilzen mit dem Ergebnis 2 Maronen nach 2 Stunden.:c


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gismowolf
ich helfe dir gerne, vor allem beim Verzehren


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gibt es wieder Rotkappen und Pfiffis.Abends werde ich damit eine Pilzpfanne mit Butter,Zwiebel,Petersilie und Ei speisen!!#6

@Ossipeter
Würde mich freuen!Wenn Du mal in unsere Gegend kommst,dann melde Dich einfach.Schön wäre es,wenn Du zum nächsten Anglerboard-Treffen zu uns kommen könntest!Da wären dann auch vielleicht Robert und Bine und einige andere bayrische Boardis mit dabei.Bei diesen Treffen gibts immer verschiedene Schmankerl zu essen!!#h


----------



## Robert (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mensch Gismo,

Wenn ich so Deine Flusskrebse sehe, da werden Erinnerungen wach.
Irgendwann wirds hoffentlich doch mal wieder klappen, dass ich mich zu Eurem ÖBT 
auf´s Moped schwinge und zu Euch runterdüse.

Apropos Schwammerl,
Ich war dieses Jahr auch mal wieder ein wenig unterwegs.
In meinem Hauswald, wo ich immer suchen gehe (10 Minuten zu Fuß von zu Hause weg) gab´s massenhaft Maroni.
Letzten Donnerstag war ich das letzte Mal, as Körbl war nach 3 Stunden voll bis oben hin, jetzt reichts erst mal.

Eines hat mich dieses Jahr besonders gefreut - "mein" Wald ist sehr Maronen-lastig
- von den Röhenpilzen sind 90% Maroni, 10% Gallenröhrlinge und ab und an mal was anderes.
Dieses Jahr hab ich aber 3 Steinpilze gefunden, einer davon wie aus dem Bilderbuch, rund 10cm Kappe, grad gewachsen, schöner dicker Stil kein Wurm. Den Urschrei hättet ihr hören sollen, als ich gesehen hab, dass es doch kein Gallenröhrling ist.
Leider hab ich kein Foto von gemacht - der Hunger war größer 

Servus,

Robert


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Freut mich,wieder mal was von Dir zu hören!!Die Stellen,wo Du Steinpilze gefunden hast,merk Dir gut.Steinpilze wachsen bei uns immer ab Vollmond so 10-14 Tage lang in den Monaten Juli,August und September,wenn der Boden auch feucht genug ist.Wenn es im Oktober noch warm genug ist oder an gut geschützten Stellen,kann es sein,daß man auch noch einzelne Exemplare findet.Also nächste Woche ab Mittwoch ab und zu nachsehen gehen!!
Vielleicht gelingt uns wieder mal ein österreichisch-bayrisches AB - Treffen mit einigen Schmankerln(Morcheln,Pfiffis,Rotkappen und Krebsen)???????????????Wäre doch Spitze !!  :vik: #6 |wavey:

Das Abendessen war heute auch wieder Spitze!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

man - sieht das lecker aus ! |bla:
ich hatte die letzten Tage wenig Gück ... vielleicht schon zu kalt #c


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich denk schon,war jetzt auch des öfterne unterwges und es ist immer nur ganz wenig bei raus gekommen.
denke mal es ist zu feucht,dazu dann noch recht kalt(manchmal schon bodenfrost)und die sonne kommt auch nur noch ganz selten raus.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gismowolf
Vielleicht gelingt uns wieder mal ein österreichisch-bayrisches AB - Treffen mit einigen Schmankerln(Morcheln,Pfiffis,Rotkappen und Krebsen)???????????????Wäre doch Spitze !! 

Gib bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid!


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ossipeter

Gerne!! Nehme an,es wird sich Ende Juni - Anfang Juli 2009 einpendeln !


----------



## jannisO (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gismowolf

Tolle Fotos von den Pilzen. Einfach nur lecker. Da möchte man am liebsten neidisch werden. Bei uns am Harz tut sich dieses Jahr irgend wie nicht wirklich was mit Pilze. Leider #c


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Die wurden noch mit Spagetti und pikanter Soße verbessert!!:q




möchte von dir eine persönlich Einladung.
Wo kann ich eine Unterkunft mieten und wann können wir zusammen zum Krebsfang aufbrechen?
Gruss Knurri


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Knurri!
Du kannst gerne kommen.Die Zeit kann ich mir einteilen.Ich muß nebenbei nur zwei Baustellen betreuen(Sohn und Tochter mit Schwiegersohn),aber die eine oder andere Stunde für den Krebsfang nehme ich mir einfach!!Gästehäuser gibt es in unserer Gegend genug.Problem ist derzeit nur der steigende Wasserstand,weil der in voriger Woche im Gebirge gefallene Schnee schmilzt und mit den derzeitigen,zwar kurzen Regenschauern aber doch gut um 50cm höher ist.Aber mit einer Wathose und griffigen Sohlen läßt sich schon was machen.Gastfischerkarte,Lizenzbuch und Krebsfanglizenz für Dich können wir kurzfristig erhalten.Die Kosten sind ca.€35,- für Gastfischerkarte+ €11,- für Lizenzbuch + Tageslizenz Krebse €15,-(Deine Fischerkarte mit Lichtbild nicht vergessen!)Nachstehend der Link für den Pegelstand (ich hoffe,daß er aus dem Ausland funzt!)
http://www2.land-oberoesterreich.gv...ternethydro_Online_11_DEU_HTML.htm&station=11
Die Fischerei(und auch der Krebsfang)sind bis 31.10. des Jahres erlaubt!Dann ist Winterruhe bis 01.04.2009.
Solltest Du tatsächlich heuer noch kommen,dann solltest Du auch Rob,den Filmemacher aus Wien heiß machen,daß er von uns ein Filmchen dreht!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mit Fischkarte meinst du sicherlich meinen Fischereischein?


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Knurri
Ja,bei uns ist das die amtliche Fischerkarte mit Lichtbild!!(gültig bis ans Lebensende!!)Bei Vorlage dieser kannst Du eine Fischergastkarte erwerben,die 3 Wochen gültig ist!(Ist in Oberösterreich gesetzlich für Urlauber so geregelt.)


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

moin !
mal wieder ne Frage ....
was ist das denn für einer ?
aufgrund des dicken Stieles müßte es doch eigendlich ein Steinpilz sein ... #c ... finde den aber nicht im Buch.
jedenfalls hat er auch sonen rauhen Fuß wie die Birkenpilze , aber die Steinpilze in meinem Buch sehen da alle etwas anders aus |kopfkrat


----------



## gismowolf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jörg!
Die von Dir gefundenen und fotografierten Pilze sind mit Sicherheit keine Steinpilze!!Ein Steinpilz hat immer einen
Fuß mit Netzzeichnung schwach oder stark ausgeprägt!!Siehe dazu die ersten beiden Bilder!
Ich nehme an,daß es sich um einen Rauhfuß handelt.Der Fuß auf Deinem ersten Bild deutet sehr stark darauf hin.Wenn Du mal wieder Fotos machst,fotografiere bitte auch die Unterseite des Hutes!Ganz wichtig wäre auch zu wissen,in der Nähe welches Baumes die Pilze wachsen.Rauhfüße wachsen in Symbiose mit Birken,Espen,Pappeln und das Fruchtfleisch bleibt beim Anschnitt immer weiß!!Rotkappen wachsen auch in Symbiose mit oben angeführten Bäumen und auch noch mit Kiefern und Eichen.Das Fruchtfleisch der Rotkappen verfärbt sich beim Anschnitt jedoch grau bis anthrazit bis hin zu schwarz.Die beiden letzten Bilder zeigen Rauhfüße von Pappel und Espe.Also mit Sicherheit kann ich nach Deinen Fotos nicht sagen,welcher Pilz es ist,ich tippe jedoch sehr stark auf espenrauhfuß!!


----------



## theundertaker (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ob jetzt aufgrund des guten Wetters am We Pilze zu finden sind? Könnte noch gut möglich sein oder?


----------



## Pete (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wolfgang, jörg...es gibt eine steinpilzart, die denen auf der abbildung recht ähnlich sieht: der erlensteinpilz...viele kennen den gar nicht, weil er in ihrer region kaum vorkommt...der erlensteinpilz verlangt kalkigen boden,deshalb kann man ihn hier bei uns am östlichen rand von berlin, wo wir quasi auf einer kalkplatte leben, in einigen jahren immer mal wieder finden...


----------



## Pete (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...die stielzeichnung erinnert ja eher an einen rauhfuß...da soll es ja auch den gelben rauhfuß noch geben...dafür müsste denn seinfleisch und die röhren stark gelblich sein...verfärbung wie bei allen rauhfüßen ins graublaufarbene


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

morning ! |wavey:
heute morgen gab die 30min Gassirunde vor der Arbeit doch gleich wieder das lecker Abendessen her #6


----------



## gismowolf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Pete!
Fantastisch Dein posting!!  #6  Danke dafür! Man lernt nie aus!!Bei uns im Hausruck (Alpenvorland) gibt es 95% Kalkböden und an unseren Bächen und Flüssen sind von 10 Bäumen 6 Erlen!!Aber einen Erlensteinpilz kannte ich vor dem Lesen Deiner Beiträge nicht!! |bigeyes Ich bitte Dich,besorge ein Foto von dieser Pilzrarität und stell es hier rein!!


----------



## Pete (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wir hatten diesen pilz vor ein paar jahren mal am gewässerufer, an dem erlen stehen...gelbliche röhren, brauner hut, genetzter stiel...wenn die so einfach wieder zu finden wären, dann mache ich gerne ein bild...


----------



## don rhabano (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

BAff also das wusste ich auch nich.

Gibts eig. den Somersteinpilz bei euch? Ich hatte diesen Sommer nen riesen Korb voll von einer Wiese.... aber im gegensatz zu manchen Büchern waren die KNALLweiß!!! Von oben bis unten . Waren sehr lecker ,wenn nicht sogar noch besser als "normale" Steinpilze.


----------



## gismowolf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Pete
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen,daß in Deinem umfangreichen Fotoarchiv nicht ein Bild von diesem Erlensteini vorhanden ist!?
Heute früh versuchte ich Krebse zu fangen,gab aber den Versuch bald auf,weil mir durch den höheren Wasserstand (kräftige Strömung!)viele entwischten!
Daher machte ich einen Rundgang durch den Auwald und siehe da,die Steinpilze nutzten die Gunst der feuchtwarmen Witterung und blinzelten schon aus dem Moos genauso wie Parasole,Safranschirmlinge und Rotkappen!! Das kann bei anhaltender Witterung ja noch einen tollen Pilzherbst geben!!


----------



## Pete (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war heute auch mit sohnemann unterwegs...die ersten blutreizker, einige waldchampies, etliche parasole, feine minimaronen und etliche pfifferlinge waren die ausbeute...sohnemann konnte dazu noch eine 15cm glucke vom kiefernstumpf bergen...


----------



## rob (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mir läuft jedes mal das wasser auf die tastatur wenn ich eure beiträge lese...
sag mal wolfgang: gibt es am neusiedlersee bei weiden pilze?oder muss ich da richtung leithagebirge fahren(mühlendorf und co..)???
ich zieh jetzt gerade nach weiden am see!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ServusRobert!
Schön wieder mal was von Dir zu hören!!#6 Verstehe ich Dich richtig??Du wirst Burgenländer??Vorübergehend oder längere Zeit?Ruf mich doch mal an!!Zur Sicherheit schick ich Dir meine Tel.Nr.per pn!
Mein Onkel aus Donnerskirchen hat in den Wäldern am Leithagebirge in meiner Jugendzeit Säckeweise Steinpilze(bei den Eichen wachsen sie mit ganz dunklen Kappen!!)nach Hause gebracht!!Ob das heute auch noch so ist,kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.Er kam nach 2-3 Std mit 30 - 40kg daher.Ich war öfter mit(zur Weinlesezeit),da hab ich nur so gestaunt!Es war wie im Märchenwald!Meine Freunde finden in der Ruster Gegend im Herbst immer viele Parasole.Ich kann mich ja mal erkundigen.


----------



## rob (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

servas woifal!
ich ruf dich morgen mal an.....dann erzähl ich dir alles direkt:m
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute früh in der Kiesgrube gab es wieder etwas zu finden!


----------



## don rhabano (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Is das Große ne Ziegenlippe?!  Schmecken suppi hgw!!!


----------



## gismowolf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ don rhabano
Das ist ein Fichtensteinpilz und er war vollkommen gesund und noch kernig.


----------



## don rhabano (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wie schnell  man sich doch bei Pilzen aufn erten Blick teuschen kann ...
Guten Appetit


----------



## gismowolf (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute hab ich wieder einige Krebse gefangen und im Lochblechkäfig gehältert!Die könnten wir dann ja zu Silvester verspeisen.|supergri


----------



## gismowolf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der heutige Rundgang um die Kiesgrube brachte Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze........


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gestern auch mit der Familie im wald am see Pilze sammeln...zusammen 6-8kg pilze gefunden(in 2stunden)...leider kein steinpilz oder pfifferling dabei...kuhpilze, maronen usw.
Es macht auf jedenfall richtig spass und schmeckt einmalig solch eine pilzpfanne  gruß Chris


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pilze sind doof.

War heute mal wieder unterwegs. Fliegenpilze, Schwefelköpfe, Stäublinge und jede Menge ungeniesbaren Kram.
Nix wirklich essbares dabei.


----------



## angler0507 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Liebe Mods. Ich möchte euch bitten, diesen Thread künftig zwischen 11.30 und 13.30 Uhr vom Netz zu nehmen. So leckere Rezepte und Bilder und dann das trockene Butterbrot auf Arbeit essen müssen - ne, das geht gar nicht. Das ist Folter!:c


----------



## Ollek (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So kann auch mal was beisteuern,

Letztes WE in der Heide gefundene Parasol.  
Und lecker als Schnitzel gebacken in Butterschmalz mit Speck und Zwiebeln zubereitet.

man die Mods keine Sorge wegem dem Copyright, das Bild vom Parasolschnitzel stammt nicht von der Website eines Spitzenkochs von nem Hotel z.B.) |smash:

Hatte vor einigen Jahren mal Bovist auf diese Weise gemacht und das war auch sehr gut, aber am Parasol kommts nicht ran.


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sabber mir doch schon wieder die Tastatur voll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle 24
Hab Geduld!Es werden auch bei Dir mal genießbare Pilze wachsen!! 
@angler0507
Schließ die Augen,wenn Du vom Butterbrot abbeißt!Du wirst glauben,daß Du gerade die köstlichen Parasolschnitzel verspeist,die Ollek zubereitet hat!!
@Ollek
Mach weiter so !#6 Du hast sicher noch einiges auf Lager!! #h 
@Ossipeter
Ich glaube,es wird jetzt langsam Zeit,daß auch Du Pilze sammeln gehst!!Lange 
wachsen sie heuer nicht mehr!!Und die Krebse werden auch schon rar!!
Zur Abwechslung war ich heute wieder mal angeln.In gut 2 Std ein Spiegelkarpf,eine Schleie,ein kleiner Hecht(60 cm) und 4 Giebel.


----------



## richard (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Wolfgang!

Karpfen, Schleien und Giebel? Das hört sich nicht nach Traun an. Wo warst Du denn fischen? Ich war am Wochenende mit Karin in Gosau wandern und habe noch ganz gut Eierschwammerl zwischen 900 und 1.100 HM gefunden.  

Ritschie


----------



## don rhabano (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Leute.
hatte die letzten Tage mind. 5Kilo Kuhröhrlinge (legga--sabba) -die wachsen grad wie verrückt, hab auch nur die besten genommen. Außerdem gabs immer ein paar Rotfüße, Maronenröhrlinge, Semmelstoppelpilze und heute auch noch ein paar Kilos super Hallimasche.
Hab leider keine Fotos da sonst würd euch auch das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen.

Und jetzt noch was ihr wahrsch. alle nicht habt:  Esskastanien und feigen im Überfluss . Wenn man 4 Stunden sammelt hat man mind. 5-8Kilo "Käschte" zusammen. Die sind einfach nur sau lecker als Muß , Beilage oder aus dem Backofen (schon wieder sabba).
Feigen hatten wir dieses Jahr ca. 20Kilo vom Baum meiner Oma (ist einer der größten hier) und haben ein Haufen Marmelade gekocht (3.mal  sabba) mit brot und butter einfach super! Achja Quitten gabs ja auch noch....naja 

Weiterhin allen ein super Pilze finden ,nicht suchen 
und Petri, Konni


----------



## peter II (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Gismowolf!

ist ja ne nette Pilzgegend wo du wohnst. Tolle Bilder. Danke dafür.#h
Vor 30 Jahren oder so gab es hier auch viele Rotkappen; heute leider fast "ausgestorben".


----------



## Ollek (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab auch mal wieder was, war letztes WE in der Heide bei uns und es war recht gut. So wie vor einigen Jahren sicher nicht aber ausreichend.

Hier noch einige Schöne Exemplare.

Aber aufgrund der eher schlechten allgemein Saison hab es endlich mal wieder getan und mir eine Austernpilzkultur angesetzt.
Die Schweinerei in der Küche erspar ich euch lieber .

Der "Klotz" ist jetzt ca.48 Stunden alt und das Myzel kommt langsam in Wallung.


----------



## Joka (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo ihr Pilzexperten #h

Da ich garkeine Ahnung von Pilzen habe,wollte ich euch mal fragen was da für Pilze bei mir im Garten wachsen und ob sie vielleicht sogar essbar sind?

Dank euch.


----------



## Ollek (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Joka

Ich kann dir zwar auch nicht genau sagen um welche Arten es sich bei dir handelt, aber einen Tip hab ich. 

Bei Arten die man nicht kennt oder sich unsicher ist.ist es immer ratsam die Knolle bzw. die "Stielwurzel" mit herauszunehmen. (also nicht abschneiden)

Da sehr oft der Stielansatz zur Bestimmung gebraucht wird.

Beim zweiten auf dem ersten Bild könnte es sich um eine Champinion Art handel (dennoch nicht Essen da grade in Gärten die Giftigen Karbole wachsen #d)

Aber wie gesagt sicher bin ich mir da überhaupt nicht, versuchs mal in speziellen Pilzforen wie www.Kulturpilz.de 
oder http://www.pilzepilze.de/


----------



## gismowolf (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde!
Ich bin wieder da........War seit dem letzten posting nicht mehr online.......mein pc wurde neu aufgesetzt.

@Joka
Dem posting von Ollek ist nichts hinzuzufügen!! 

@Ollek #6

Ich war natürlich zwischendurch mal in der Kiesgrube und sie wachsen trotz kalter Nächte immer noch!!:vik:


----------



## Ollek (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Ich war natürlich zwischendurch mal in der Kiesgrube und sie wachsen trotz kalter Nächte immer noch!!:vik:



|bigeyes und sie wachsen in unverminderter Zahl wie bei uns schon lange nicht. insbesondere Rotkappen sind bei uns mau geworden.

|kopfkrat 2002 hatten wir ein Pilzjahr, werd ich nie vergessen Steinpilze über Steinpilze in erstklassiger Qualität. Maronen usw. haben wir stehen gelassen...aber lang ists her :c

|rolleyesDafür ist mein Austernpilzexperiment in vollen Gange, hoffe ich krieg keine Kontis rein noch ist das Myzel nicht übern Berg.
Aber wenns bis zum WE so gut läuft müsste es klappen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ollek schrieb:


> ...
> Dafür ist mein Austernpilzexperiment in vollen Gange, hoffe ich krieg keine Kontis rein noch ist das Myzel nicht übern Berg.
> Aber wenns bis zum WE so gut läuft müsste es klappen.


 

Hi,

kannst du mal ein Bild von reinstellen von deiner Austernzucht? Würde mich mal interessieren wie die wachsen... und vielleicht mach ichs dann auchmal|rolleyes


----------



## gismowolf (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Ollek!
Ich drück Dir die Daumen,daß Dein Austernpilzexperiment gelingt!!Und dann wollen wir hier alles darüber wissen und auf Bildern sehen(!!) ;+ ,damit wir es zu Hause auch versuchen können!! Bei uns ganz in der Nähe ist ein Champignonzüchter,da hol ich mir manchmal einen Strohballen,der mit dem Champignonmyzel geimpft ist.Den Strohballen stell ich im Keller in eine Ecke,gieße ab und zu mit Wasser und nach einer Woche bis in 10 Tagen sprießen sie dann rundherum aus dem Stroh.
Warum hast Du Dein Austernpilzmyzel in der Küche??Wegen der Temperatur??

Anbei der heutige Fund in der Kiesgrube.


----------



## andi72 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

lekker auf jeden , und das mit der pilzkultur - 
da muß ich mir noch schlau machen,wenn sich nich 
jemand erbarmt und n paar tips zur zucht verlauten lässt ...

andi


----------



## Ollek (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|bigeyesMensch Gismo eure Kiesgruben will ich haben.

Bei uns ist nur Wasser drinn und im Sommer liegen viele Weibchen ohne oben davor. Aber von Pilzen weit und breit keine Spur. Aber ansonnsten isses auch so nicht schlecht :m

Die Austernpilzkultur hab ich deshalb in der Küche gemacht weil ich bis gestern noch keine Möglichkeit hatte grössere Mengen Substrat abzukochen. Habe mir aber gestern ne kleine defekte Waschmaschine besorgt wo nur noch die Heizfunktion geht.
Jetzt kann ich es auch in der Garage ansetzen ohne Sauerei.

Wen es interessiert, als Substrat benutze ich:

Strohpellets (Tierhandlung)
Buchenspäne 5-10mm (Räucherbedarf)
Baumwollflocken  (Tierhandlung)

Für die Pilzbrut nehm ich Fertigbrut von diversen Pilzüchtern
bei Google mal "Edelpilzzucht" oder "Pilzbrut" eingeben.

Das Substrat misch ich zu gleichen Teilen und lasse es 1,5h Kochen. Abkühlen und Abtropfen lassen und dann das ganze in "Schlauchfolie" füllen vermischt mit der Körnerbrut.  (etwa 1 Tasse Körnerbrut für 2-3 kg Substrat)

Dann den gefüllten Schlauch mit vielen kleinen Messereinstichen belüften und bei ca. 20 Grad geschützt vor Licht (aber nicht stockdunkel)aufhängen und warten warten warten....|uhoh:

Meine ersten Schläuche vom Sonntag sind etwas zu nass geworden, das Myzelwachstum stagniert etwas aber Schimmel ist erst mal nicht in Sicht.

Hab mir gestern noch ne grössere Menge Substrat abgekocht (Pasteurisiert) und besser abtropfen lassen, mal sehn sieht besser aus.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ollek schrieb:


> Bei uns ist nur Wasser drinn und im Sommer liegen viele Weibchen ohne oben davor. Aber von Pilzen weit und breit keine Spur...


Naja, wer weiß, was man da so entdecken würde, wenn man genauer nachschaut...:m

Hast Du das auch schon mal mit anderen Kulturen als Austernpilzen versucht(Champignons z.B.)


----------



## Ollek (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Naja, wer weiß, was man da so entdecken würde, wenn man genauer nachschaut...:m



Von der Seite betrachtet und mit der entsprechenden "Sammellizenz" wird man sicher fündig. :q

Meine Mutter hat zu tiefsten 80er Zeiten mal Champis gezüchtet, aber  damals mit recht grossem Aufwand und eher magerem Ergebniss. Und seit es die überall zu kaufen gibt seh ich auch nicht den Sinn darin.

Es müsste vielmehr Austernpilz oder Shitake zu kaufen geben dann würde das Essen besser schmecken und die Leute unterm Strich gesünder sein.

Wo wir beim nächsten Pilz wären, den Shitake hab ich mal durch ne Fertikultur gezüchtet und wurde auch richtig gut das Ding. Aber zum komplett selber züchten ist das noch zu aufwändig. Aber das ist mein nächstes Projekt. 

Beim Austernpilz kann man ja nicht viel verkehrt machen da er ein agressives Myzel hat und sich fast schon genauso wie Schimmel vermehrt.

Wer Austernpilze in seinen Bäumen im Garten oder Grundstück hat hat nicht gut lachen #d sondern ein echtes Problem.

Unten im Bild einer meiner damaligen Shitake


----------



## gismowolf (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek!
Ich finde das ganz toll,daß Du uns hier an Deinem Austernpilzprojekt teilhaben läßt!!#6
Nachdem meine liebe Gattin jedesmal beim Krebsekochen in der Küche die Nase rümpfte,gehe ich zu diesem Zweck jetzt in die Gartenhütte !!
Aber Du hast ja jetzt auch schon eine andere Möglichkeit!!Ich wünsch Dir,daß die Kocherei mit der Waschmaschine funktioniert.

Ja,diese Kiesgrube hat die richtige Lage,sie ist mit der offenen Seite gegen Westen ausgerichtet und erhält dadurch die wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen nachmittags bis zum Abend und bei Trockenheit befeuchtet der Teich das Gelände,sodaß auch bei nächtlichen Minusgraden in der Umgebung die Pilze in der mit Birken,Espen und Fichten bewachsenen Kiesgrube trotzdem noch wachsen können!Es ist ja fantastisch,was ich heuer an Pilzen aus dieser Kiesgrube im Korb nach Hause getragen habe!!
Wenn Du hier in der Nähe zu Hause wärst,würde ich sie gerne mit Dir teilen!!#h


----------



## gismowolf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach der heutigen Fitneßrunde in der Kiesgrube mußten auch noch einige Krebse dran glauben!!:q


----------



## gismowolf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Je später im Jahr und je kälter,desto näher wachsen sie beim Wasser!#h


----------



## Ines (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wolfgang, die Reizker auf dem unteren Foto, sind das echte Reizker?


----------



## Dschingis Karl (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ines schrieb:


> Wolfgang, die Reizker auf dem unteren Foto, sind das echte Reizker?


Sind wohl Fichtenreizker,oder?


----------



## gismowolf (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ines , @Dschingis Karl
Ja,das sind Fichtenreizger mit orangefärbiger Milch und scharf-würzigem Geschmack!!Hoffe,in den nächsten Tagen mehr zu finden!!


----------



## honeybee (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem ich schon alle Hoffnung aufgegeben hatte dieses Jahr noch Pilze zu finden, ermutigten mich die Körbe unserer Mitcamper.

Gestern war ich mit dem Sohnemann ein Stündchen draussen und unser großer Weidenkorb war halbvoll, was uns auch reichte, denn wir wollten diese Sauer einlegen.

Am Abend allerdings wurde gleich ein Glas saurer Pilze vom Besuch vernichtet |supergri

Also heute wieder raus in den Wald und innerhalb von 90 Minuten war unser Korb voll mit Maronen und Hallimasch.
Auch diese wurden alle sauer eingelegt.....einfach lecker.

Hier mein einfaches Rezept. Am besten eignen sich kleine Pilze bzw. die größeren sollten noch fest sein.

Pilze putzen, die kleinen ruhig ganz lassen, die größeren halbieren bzw. vierteln.
Die Pilze dann für 5-10 Minuten in kochendes Salzwasser geben und zwischendurch immer mal den Schaum abschöpfen.
Zwischenzeitlich kann man den Aufguss schon aufkochen. Ich nehme dazu einfachen Gurkenaufguss, den es bereits fix und fertig in 5 Liter Kanistern gibt.

Die Pilze abschöpfen und die Schraubgläser dreiviertelst mit diesen füllen. Dazu 1-2 Pfefferkörner und 1 Lorberrblatt. Und dann den kochenden Gurkenaufguss drüber.............fertig.


----------



## don rhabano (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|good:Haben wir heute mit Herbsttrompeten gemacht (nur à la provence eingelegt)


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

so langsam wird das richtig gut mit meiner eigendlich ersten Pilzsaison :vik:
die letzten Tage endlich auch einige schöne Fichten-Steinpilze und sogar noch Sommer-Steinpilze gefunden.
gestern dann den bisher allerrößten Pilz entdeckt den ich je zu Gesicht bekommen habe |bla:
Durchmesser des Hutes 25cm !
Hab die Ecken dann nochmal genauer abgesucht und wieder ne schöne Mischpilzpfanne zusammen gesammelt.
Der Kapitale Steinpilz wurde dann nach dem Photoshooting vorsichtig released damit er noch weiterhin seiner bilogischen Bestimmung nachkommen kann und hoffentlich noch nen paar Millionen Sporen verteilen kann


----------



## Ollek (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Der Kapitale Steinpilz wurde dann nach dem Photoshooting vorsichtig released damit er noch weiterhin seiner bilogischen Bestimmung nachkommen kann und hoffentlich noch nen paar Millionen Sporen verteilen kann



#4 Du weisst aber schon das das Zurücksetzen von maßigen Steinpilzen verboten ist und ich dich deshalb zur sofortigen Herausgabe der verbliebenen Pilzpfanne verdonnern muss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



|motz:Search & Release ist Pilzquälerei


@ gismo 

meine Austern wachsen erstmal gemütlich vor sich hin (zumindest das Myzel) Wenn sich die ersten Pilzchen zeigen gibts Fotos.

Werde das Rezept von Honeybee mal probieren wenns soweit ist.

so denn|wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jörg
Ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem Fund und drück Dir die Daumen,daß Du mal so ein Prachtexemplar von Steinpilz in knackiger Frische findest!!#6
@Ollek
Bin schon sehr neugierig,wie sich die Früchte Deines Myzels entwickeln!!#h


----------



## gismowolf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In der vergangenen Woche habe ich nur noch wenige Pilze gefunden.Es werden wohl der letzte Steinpilz,die letzte Rotkappe und die letzten Birkenpilzchen im Jahr 2008 gewesen sein!!Rückblickend gesehen war es für mich ein gutes Pilzjahr!#h


----------



## matthias_other1 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> In der vergangenen Woche habe ich nur noch wenige Pilze gefunden.Es werden wohl der letzte Steinpilz,die letzte Rotkappe und die letzten Birkenpilzchen im Jahr 2008 gewesen sein!!Rückblickend gesehen war es für mich ein gutes Pilzjahr!#h


 
Na dann komm mal nach Thüringen !
Ergebnis vom heutigen Tag ca. 5 kg Maronen und Steinpilze .


----------



## don rhabano (2. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gute Arbeit!!! Lass es dir schmecken...


----------



## Ollek (2. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Na dann komm mal nach Thüringen !
> Ergebnis vom heutigen Tag ca. 5 kg Maronen und Steinpilze .




das ist gar nicht mal so weit weg von mir.
wollte heute nochmal in die colbitz letzlinger heide, aber für dieses jahr reicht mein vorrat auch erst mal und die Pilzzucht sollte zudem auch was abwerfen.
|bigeyes|bigeyes sind die Maronen mit dem Tannzapfen verwachsen?


----------



## gismowolf (2. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Matthias
Das ist aber sehr nett von Dir,daß Du mich an der Pilzernte in den Wäldern in Deiner Heimat teilhaben lassen willst!!#6
Wir haben aber zu Hause keinen Platz mehr in den Gefrierschränken,um noch weitere Pilze einfrosten zu können!
Ich danke Dir für die Einladung!!|supergri |wavey:


----------



## matthias_other1 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes sind die Maronen mit dem Tannzapfen verwachsen?


 
Jepp das sind sie .


----------



## Ollek (2. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#6 dann weiss ich was ich das nächste mal als Substrat fürs Züchten ausprobieren werde.


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek
Das kommt gar nicht mal so selten vor!
Maronenröhrlinge wachsen aber auch aus verwitterten und modrigen Fichtenstöcken!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hier hat sich das langsam erledigt mit Pilzen ....
hab allerdings auch jetzt genug gesammelt - die die ich neulich alle noch gesehen habe bleiben zur Sporenverbreitung ! :m
hat Spaß gemacht das Pilze suchen dieses Jahr - war ja nun das erste mal das ich mich so näher mit beschäftigt habe, freu mich dann schon auf die nächste Saison #6


----------



## Ollek (3. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Ollek
> Das kommt gar nicht mal so selten vor!
> Maronenröhrlinge wachsen aber auch aus verwitterten und modrigen Fichtenstöcken!!



Ja an Fichtenstöcken hab ich sie auch schon gesehen, aber an Tannzapfen eben noch nicht. 

|bigeyesIst schon erstaunlich das die Bedingungen im Zapfen alle vorhanden waren zur Fruchtkörperbildung. 
Zumal der Pilz mit Bäumen in Symbiose lebt und das das alleinige aufliegen des Zapfens auf der Erde ausreichend ist.
Demzufolge muss das Myzel durch den Boden, durchs Moos etc. und in den Zapfen.   Naja Sachen gibts.

Bei mir gibts Zuwachs, heut morgen seh ich nach und endecke die ersten Pilzbabys nach knapp 2 Wochen, hätte mit viel später gerechnet.
Für Bilder siehts aber noch recht unspektakulär aus, ich sag mal so in 1-2 Tagen ist schon was zu erkennen.


----------



## gismowolf (3. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek
Das erste Foto hab ich heute für Dich gemacht!:q

Nach zwei Tagen extrem dichtem und feuchtem Nebel mußte ich doch noch in die Kiesgrube und Nachschau halten und es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Ollek (5. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was neues von der Pilzfront.

:vik: Wie gut das man jetzt unabhängig ist von der Jahreszeit ist und immer frische Pilze hat. (hoff ich jedenfalls noch)

Das Pilzbaby ist jetzt ca. 3 Tage alt und wächst von Tag zu Tag.
Ich hätte bei weitem nicht mit so schnellem Ertrag gerechnet, zumal ich bei dieser Kultur der Meinung war sie wäre viel zu nass angesetzt.  Es sind auf diesem Substratbeutel noch mehr Babys zu sehn, aber das werd ich dann Fotografieren wenn Erntetag ist.
|bigeyesUnd heute morgen seh ich das auf den Substratbeuteln die grade mal knapp 2 Wochen alt sind (die mit der Waschmaschine) auch schon erste Babys zu sehen sind.

Also ich kann nur jedem Pilzfreund raten sich selber mal welche zu ziehen , beim Austernpilz ist es echt kein Problem im Gegensatz zu anderen.


----------



## gismowolf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ollek !
Ich freu mich mit Dir!!#6#h


----------



## gismowolf (5. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich glaube,daß ich morgen früh unbedingt nochmal in der Kiesgrube Nachschau halten muß.Heute stieg das Thermometer bei uns auf sagenhafte 25°C und das am 5.November!!


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch nochmal für 1,5 Stunden im Wald und wurde reichlich belohnt


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

r|supergri Petrie





Aufgrund der Hutgrösse kann ich erkennen, das du in einem Wald warst wo relativ wenig Pilzsucher unterwegs sind oder aber viele aufgrund des bei uns nach hinten verschobenen Pilzjahres der Meinung sind es gibt keine mehr.

|rolleyes Was mir persönlich sagt ich werds am Wochenende nochmal probieren.


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich denke eher, es geht keiner mehr, denn letzte Woche gabs hier schon Schnee und viele sind der Meinung es gibt keine Pilze mehr. Doch so richtigen Frost gabs ja noch nicht....

Allerdings sind die Pilze nur im Gras gewachsen. Auf "blankem" Waldboden war nix zu holen


----------



## Pete (6. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hier bei uns in der region hat ein pilzsammler am wochenende noch etliche stattliche steinpilze gefunden, und das, obwohl gerade dieser jetzt eher selten wird...dabei gabs sogar ein exemplar mit knapp 1000 gr....

regionale tagespresse


----------



## boot (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hi ich habe heute beim arbeiten in Lüneburg einen super Steinpilz unter ner Eiche gefunden, das ist der 5 in 1 Woche und reichlich Birkenpilze gab es auch noch.


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

War heute auch ne 1,5 Stunde im Wald und das war das Ergebnis






Ich hätte noch viel mehr mitnehmen können, nur wusste ich, das mein Schraubglasvorrat nicht mehr riesig war.
Und somit sind es 9 Glaser saure Pilze geworden, wovon 2 große Partygläser sind (Gurkentofpgläser)


----------



## gismowolf (7. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jana
Maronenröhrlinge wachsen in unseren Fichtenwäldern auch jetzt noch in großen Mengen.Früher habe ich auch viele getrocknet bzw. blanchiert und eingefrostet.Aber seit dem Reaktorunfall in Tschernobil (bei uns zu dieser Zeit Ostwind und Niederschlag)wurde von unseren Gesundheitsämtern vor dem Genuß gewarnt,weil nach Untersuchungen festgestellt wurde,daß das Myzeel des Maronenröhrlings das ausgetretene radioaktive Cäsium sehr stark gespeichert hat und dieses eine Halbwertszeit von ca.35 Jahren hat.Das heißt,daß die Radioaktivität erst in ca.180 Jahren auf 0 sein wird!! Daher nehme ich nur ab und zu einige junge Exemplare mit,die ich dann auch nur selbst esse.Ich hoffe,daß die Gegend,in der Du Maronenröhrlinge sammelst,von diesem radioaktiven Niederschlag verschont blieb!!
@Pete
Steinpilze habe ich in letzter Zeit auch noch gefunden.Der Letzte sprang mir am 03.11. ins Körbchen.

Gestern bin ich am Weg durch den Wald zur Kiesgrube an einem Holunderstrauch hängengeblieben,an dem so viele wunderbar reife Beeren hingen,daß ich einfach ernten mußte,bis mein Schwammerlkorb voll war!!Es ergab 7 kg Holunderbeeren!Aus meinen Krebskäfigen hab ich dann noch ein paar kg Signalkrebse mitgenommen und im Garten gekocht und das Fleisch aus den Schalen geholt.Damit hatte ich bis zum Abend genug zu tun!!#h


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Petrie zu den Krebsen, was bei euch so alles rumschwimmt....

Ja das mit den Maronen ist so eine Sache, bei uns im Mitteldeutschland soll es verhältnismässig "Mild" abgelaufen sein, aber wer weiss.

Dafür machen meine Austern Sprünge und das garantiert ohne Cäsium :q

So gut wie alle Substratbeutel haben jetzt Primordien (babys) und wachsen sehr schnell.
Ich sag mal erste Ernte ist mitte nächster Woche.
Jetzt muss ich mal zusehen das ich verschiedene Myzelstämme vom Austernpilz bekomme, will auch mal verschiedenfarbige Sorten ausprobieren. Vom Austernpilz gibts ja zig Sorten.
So denn


PS: |bigeyesHabe grad ein Bild gefunden, wenn ich mal so weit(klick) bin geb ich einen aus....HAMMER #g


----------



## KGE (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> und als krönenden Abschluss gabs noch ne richtig fette Fette Henne dazu.


 
Sorry ebend erst gelesen.
Die verwertest du |bigeyes|bigeyes ?
Wie bekommst du die denn gescheit sauber ?
Ich hatte auch einmal eine mitgenommen. Nach "gefühlten" 2-3 Stunden saubermachen hab ich es dann mehr oder weniger aufgegeben und dann doch den Sand zwischen den Zähnen im warsten Sinne des Wortes "zähneknirschend" :q hingenommen.

Zu allerletzt hat sie mir nicht einmal geschmeckt :c
Seitdem lasse ich sie stehen und erfreue mich bei meine Waldexkursionen an ihren prächtigen aussehen.


----------



## gismowolf (7. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ollek !
Deine "babys" gefallen mir sehr gut!!#6


----------



## boot (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



honeybee schrieb:


> War heute auch ne 1,5 Stunde im Wald und das war das Ergebnis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sind das alles Maronenröhrlinge?


----------



## honeybee (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Jup alles nur Maronen


----------



## boot (8. November 2008)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Die schauen richtig gut aus#6


----------



## Ollek (10. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:vik: So dann mal ein kleines Final der Pilzzucht

Erwartungen: mehr als übertroffen
Ertrag:               das gleiche
Ziel für die Zukunft:  mehr Sorten ausprobieren.


Das es schnell geht wusste ich, das es so schnell geht nicht. Mit ersten Ergebnissen hatte ich mitte Dezember gerechnet, nicht aber nach 3 Wochen. |kopfkrat Irgendwie habe ich bei der Fertigkultur damals wesentlich länger gewartet.
Egal habe heute 3 Stränge mit zusammen ca. 1000 gramm geerntet. Heute abend ist der Geschmackstest.

Die Säcke fangen aber jetzt erst richtig an zu fruchten, die erste Ernte waren wohl deshalb "Frühchen".  

Werde demnächst mal das Rezept von Honeybee probieren und die süss sauer einlegen,denn das sind (bzw. werden) so viel das ich mir echt sorgen mache ob die auch alle einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden können.
(releasen lehne ich ja ab)  PS: die Traube auf dem Bild ist knapp Fussball gross.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hübsche Auswüchse!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sieht wirklich gut aus|bigeyes


na dann mal guten Hunger#6


----------



## gismowolf (10. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek !
Gratulation!!
Jetzt bin ich schon sehr auf die Bilder neugierig,die bei der Zubereitung auf dem Weg durch die Küche bis auf den Tisch entstehen!!|bigeyes:q


----------



## Ollek (10. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kein Problem,ich werd aber heute um den reinen Geschmack erstmal zu testen eine ganz normale Pilzpfanne machen ohne viel Schnickschnack.  

Habe aber in den nächsten Tagen genügend Material um auch ausgefallene Rezepte zu probieren.(Panieren, Grillen, Einlegen, etc..)

#4 Kennt denn jemand augefallene Pilz Rezepte ? Z.B. auch zu Fisch?

Kann mir gut vorstellen Forelle Müllerin oder Heringe an Austernpilzsauce, oder mit Austernpilzfüllung ... :z 

Aber ich muss leider noch ein paar Stunden auf Arbeit ausharren.:c

PS:  nur mal so bevor jemand meint, wäre es nicht besser den Thread in den Rezeptebereich zu verschieben? Hat ja alles irgendwie mit Fresschen zu tun. (is mir aber Egal)


----------



## gismowolf (10. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek!
Wenn Du den Thread von Anfang an durchblätterst,findest Du ein paar Rezepte wie dieses:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2134024&postcount=7
Bleib aber hier damit,im Board weiß man inzwischen,wo es Threads mit Pilzen gibt und das Essen gehört doch auch dazu!:m
Ich war heute Mittag kurz in der Kiesgrube,habe zwar noch zwei Rotkappen gefunden,aber die Birken und Espen haben schon das gesamte Laub abgeworfen,die darunter wachsenden Pilze sind daher extrem schwer zu finden und außerdem soll es bei uns ab Mittwoch den ersten Schnee geben!Zum Abschluß noch ein Blick über den Teich bis zum oberen Rand der heuer so ertragreichen Kiesgrube!:vik:


----------



## Ollek (12. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So hier dann mal ein kleines Geschmackliches Fazit.

Sie schmecken auf jedenfall erst mal sehr gut, obwohl der Austernpilz doch eher der Pilz für die Beilage ist statt für ein reines Pilzgericht. Zumindest solange die Austern noch in solch 
dichten Trauben wachsen wie zur Zeit.
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren den Austernpilz mal als Wildwuchs beim Angeln gefunden und muss sagen, auf Baumstämmen wird er sehr viel grösser und stattlicher.

Deswegen war dieser damals auch besser für das reine Pilzgericht geeignet. Aufgrund des Nahrungsüberschuss im Substtrat bilden sich zwar sehr viele,dafür auch dünnere Pilze die beim Braten sehr schnell an Substanz verlieren. (die Menge gleicht das aber wieder aus)
Allerdings wird die Kultur später nicht mehr soviele dichte Trauben hervorbringen sondern vereinzelte stärkere Exemplare. Ich kenne das noch von früheren Kulturen. 
Diese müsten dann auch für spezielle Pilzgerichte kräftig genug sein.

Wie dem auch sei, geschmacklich als Beilagenpilz überragt er den Champinion aufgrund seines herberen Eigengeschmacks um längen.   Er ist sehr gut geeignet als Schnitzelbeilage oder zu Chinesischen oder Italienischen Nudelgerichten. Auch ne Suppe sollte davon recht gut werden.

Meine nächsten Experimente stehen aber schon an, der Kräuterseitling (auch ein austernpilzverwandter) soll geschmacklich dem Steinpilz sehr nahekommen was ich natürlich umgehend testen werde, deshalb hab ich mir schon Brut bestellt.
 |supergriIch berichte weiterhin.

PS: Für Bilder war es allerdings zu unspektakulär als das ich welche gemacht habe. (anders als beim Parasol damals.|rolleyes)


----------



## gismowolf (16. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek
Ich glaube,ich muß doch mal diese Austernpilze verkosten!Aber wenn ich die im Supermarkt kaufe,sagt meine bessere Hälfte zu mir,ob mir nicht was besseres einfällt,weil ich doch soooooovieleeeee Schwammerl gehortet habe!! |gr:
Diese Austernpilze wachsen aber fast überall,wo Holzteile feucht werden!!
Sieh mal :
http://www.pilzepilze.de/cgi-bin/webbbs/pconfig.pl?read=152902


----------



## Ollek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|bigeyes|bigeyes

Immer wieder erstaunlich, aber darum hab ich mal gesagt:



Ollek schrieb:


> Wer Austernpilze in seinen Bäumen im Garten oder Grundstück hat hat nicht gut lachen #d sondern ein echtes Problem.



:q weshalb ich bei Ebay Angeboten wie diesem dem Anbieter Ahnungslosigkeit vorwerfe. (siehe Angebotstext)  

"schriller Baumschmuck"  "schadet nicht" usw.

Wer glaubt damit seinen Bäumen einen gefallen zutun irrt da der Pilz nicht in Symbiose lebt sondern sich zersetzend mit einem hochagressiven Myzell ernährt.
Und das nicht oberflächlich an der Rinde sondern den gesamten Baum befallend.

Aber naja was solls.

 Wenn du willst kann ich dir gegen Erstattung des Portos eine Kultur beim nächsten Ansatz zusenden.


----------



## gismowolf (17. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek
Ich danke Dir für Dein ganz tolles Angebot!!#h Aber das kann ich nicht riskieren.
Da würde meine bessere Hälfte zum Hausdrachen werden,obwohl mich das sehr reizen würde!(nicht das "Hausdrachen werden!!!)


----------



## Ines (17. November 2008)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo ihr Pilzboardies,

so spät wie in diesem Jahr habe ich noch nie Maronen gefunden - soeben bei einem Spaziergang noch eine kleine Mahlzeit, damit hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet - Mitte November!

Für mich war bisher immer irgendwann im Oktober die Saison zu Ende, hier oben im Norden.

Es gibt noch Überraschungen...


----------



## gismowolf (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe heute die Pilzsaison mit Rotkappenund kleinen Eierschwammerl eröffnet!#6


----------



## Ollek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:q Moin Gismo

Bin auch wieder am Start und habe neue Kulturen angesetzt mit etwas anderer Mischung diesmal

Es wächst bei dieser feuchtwarmen Witterung wie Hanne.

Wenns komplett fertig ist gibts Bilder.

Gruss


----------



## Boendall (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

JOAR sind heuer echt früh dran.

Beim Angelshop (wo natürlich immer die Leute mal so auf ein Bier reinschauen) ist letzten einer mit Herrenpilzen gekommen, dachte ich spinne |bigeyes


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ollek
Wachsen sie schon?
Nach den letzten sehr kühlen Nächten heute nur eine spärliche Ausbeute in der Kiesgrube!Hoffe,daß es bald wieder wärmer wird!
@ Boendall
Bist Du wieder in der Heimat?Wenn ja,dann nimm einen Korb und dann zeig uns die Eierschwammerl (Pfifferlinge),wie groß sie bei Euch schon gewachsen sind!!


----------



## Ollek (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @ Ollek
> Wachsen sie schon?



Der erste Schwung den ich vor der Schafskälte angesetzt habe ist fast schon aufgegessen. |supergri Aber einige Blöcke sind noch voll im Wachstum (nur langsamer aktuell)

Heute Abend gibts Fotos

Gruss#h


----------



## jirgel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dienstag  gehts das erste mal bei mir los schaun was so in dem Mittel der Berghänge los ist.


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jirgel!
Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück und ein gutes Auge!!Solltest Du mal Hilfe bei der Suche oder beim Tragen benötigen,dann schick mir doch eine pn!:q


----------



## jirgel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Du kannst beim Schneeschaufeln helfen wir haben noch was von letzter Woche .

Aber ich bin Hoffnungsvoll und wenn´s nur eine Hand voll eierwammerl sind


----------



## Bierholer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilz-Boardies:

Habe von Ollek Pilzsubstrat bekommen,hier mal ein Foto,sie sind wirklich gut gewachsen, hätte nicht gedacht das die so schnell aufgehn. War eigentlich nur,n Experiment, aber ein recht gelungenes.:vik:


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sehen ja extrem gut aus die Austernpilze aus Olleks Kulturmischung!Wenn sie auch so schmecken,wie sie aussehen,alle Achtung!!!


----------



## Bierholer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, die sind echt gut geworden, hätte nicht gedacht, daß die so abgehn im Tomatenzelt. Übrigens vertragen sich Tomaten und Pilze recht gut. Ich hatte da am Anfang ja so meine Bedenken.
Aber jetzt freue ich mich schon auf die Ernte.


----------



## Bierholer (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:m So heut war Ernte wolln ma sehn wie sie schmecken.


----------



## gismowolf (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Bierholer
das gilt ja nicht! Laß sie Dir aber trotzdem gut schmecken!!
Ich hatte heute wieder den Reiz des Suchens und Finden mit dabei!Und außerdem absolvierte ich die Fitneßrunde inder Kiesgrube!!#h


----------



## Ollek (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*






  Ich sag ja Gismo irgendwas ist nicht normal in euren Wäldern.

Wir müssen hier bis in den Herbst warten um annährnd so zu finden.
Als überbrückung muss dann halt gezüchtet werden.

Gruss#h


----------



## gismowolf (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ollek 
Leider halten sich die ersten Sommersteinpilze gut versteckt im Hintergrund.Ist ja bei den derzeit tiefen Temperaturen in der Nacht kein Wunder.
Geschmeckt haben sie wie immer "fantastisch" #6
Wenn ich mal im Wald nicht mehr so laufen und über die Hänge klettern kann,dann hol ich mir von Dir genaue Details für die Anlage Deiner "Kulturen"!!|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich will mal so fragen:

Könnte es sein, dass in Eurer unmittelbaren Umgebung ein Kernkraftwerk steht, das ein bisschen nachlässig gewartet wird.:q

Mann, bin ich neidisch|evil:


----------



## gismowolf (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das kann nicht sein,Österreich ist Kernkraftwerkfrei!Wir haben in Zwentendorf ein neu gebautes nicht in Betrieb genommen!Das steht jetzt schon über 35 Jahre als Museum für AKW`s in der Gegend!!!!!!!
Nein,bei uns dürfte die Welt noch halbwegs in Ordnung sein!!


----------



## kämml (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo zusammen

Hab gestern meine ersten Pfifferlinge in diesem Jahr gefunden.
Zwar nur ~10 St. aber schön groß, liegt wohl am vielen Regen die letzten Tage in unserer Gegend. Werde heute mal nach Rotkappen sehen, Steinpilze giebts momentan nicht bei uns.

Gruß aus Bayern  Toni


----------



## Bierholer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gismowolf:
|supergri Ja geschmeckt haben sie super.

Bei deiner Ausbeute während derFitness-Runde in der Kiesgrube, muss echt was dran sein am gesunden Alpenklima.:m


----------



## jirgel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also die einzgen Schwämme die ich heute finden konnte waren die Schimmelpilze am verfaulten Baum  war mal eine Nullrunde wie lange schon nicht mehr.


----------



## gismowolf (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Du wolltest mich ja nur zum Schneeschaufeln mitnehmen!!Dabei hätte ich ja irgendwie eine Nase dafür,wo sie mit Vorliebe wachsen!!Die ersten findest Du nur auf der Sonnenseite!!Also Süd-u.Westseite!!!:q


----------



## jirgel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gismo wenn du Schnee haben willst bitte komm es ist noch genug da   aber mal ernst ich war sonnenseite aber da war nichts tot nicht mal ein irgend was nada njet nothing. ^ ^


----------



## gismowolf (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel
Das tut mir aber leid für Dich!Da wirst Du noch etwas warten müssen.Ich suche und finde auf ca.600-700m über Meeresniveau!Aber wenn,wie Du schreibst,noch Schnee rumliegt,dann kühlt das in den Nächten so ab,daß es zu kalt zum Wachsen ist!


----------



## gismowolf (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab heute nach dem Mittagessen eine Verdauungs-Fitneßrunde gedreht und bin dabei wieder leicht fündig geworden


----------



## jirgel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich gebs nich auf einen Hexeröhling macht zwar noch keine Schwammerlsosse aber dafür eine Schwammerlsuppen  

Wird wohl ende nächster woche wieder versuchen. 

Und Gismo  herunten im Talboden liegt nichts mehr aber meine Stammreviere sind fleckerlweiße noch Weiß. Deswegen treib ich mich not getrunken in fremden gefilden herum. ^_^


(Ps an die Mods probiert mal Tal zu schreiben daraus mach euer forum tight lines) XD


----------



## gismowolf (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel
In drei bis vier Wochen sieht es sicher schon anders aus!Da wirst Du Deine Schwammerlfunde nicht mehr schleppen können!Und ich werde vor Neid erblassen|rolleyes
Am 22.06 ist Neumond!!Normalerweise beginnen da die Rotkappen voll zu wachsen!Ich weiß gar nicht,was ich davon halten soll,daß jetzt schon welche da sind??
Aber das kommt auf!!#6


----------



## gismowolf (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zum Abendessen gab es heute Palatschinken (Omelette)mit Pilzfülle! hhhhhmmmm !!!!:vik: :k :vik:


----------



## jirgel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hearst willst mich zum Mundraub reizen :q Gismo mach nur weiter so dann kann es passieren das ich vor dir an deinem Tisch bin und wenn ich durch das Pckastel kreien muas :vik:


----------



## jirgel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://www.bergfex.at/schladming-planai/webcams/c378/ und einfach auf Streaming klicken willkommen im Winterwunderland und das mit Juni im Sommer  ich heul gleich los.


----------



## gismowolf (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Du oarma Hund!.....Oba bei uns hots a gscheit gschaunzt!Die Ager is um guat 80 cm hecher und müchkaffeebraun.#q


----------



## jirgel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Naja das ist bei denn Regengüssen eh normal auch die Enns hat Milchkaffe angenohmen ärgern tut mich nur der Schneefall. 

Und da reden alle von Globalerklimaerwärmung


----------



## gismowolf (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Ich muß  Dir leider Wieder eine lange Nase machen!Komme gerade von der Fitneßrunde zurück!!Die ersten Steinpilze sind da.:vik: :vik:
Sieh mal!:q


----------



## jirgel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

SIND DAS PARASOL ? |kopfkrat

die mein tränen verschwomenes auge da erblickt ?:c

Der Hausruck hm Pyrnpass rauf richtung Passau auf der Autobahn abfahrt bei denn 2 Tankstellen vorbei durch denn Buchenwald immer auf der Bundesstrasse gerade aus:q das müsste ich in  2 ca Stunden schaffen. Mach die Pfanne heiß ich komme.:l

Duuuuu kann es sein das du in der nähe von Rohrleiten auf wammerlsuche gehst ?


----------



## gismowolf (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Das sind große Perlpilze!Parasole gibt es normalerweise ab Juli/August im Auwald an der Traun und Ager!Du kannst hier ja sehen,wenn sie wachsen!! Wenn Du willst,kannst ja mit mir mal mitgehen!
Auf die Suche gehe ich meist zwischen Holzleithen und Eberschwang.
Bin selber überrascht,daß Steinis bei uns jetzt schon wachsen!!?Da muß ich nächste Woche den großen Korb nehmen!!:q


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jirgel schrieb:


> SIND DAS PARASOL ? |kopfkrat die mein tränen verschwomenes auge da erblickt ?:c



wisch die tränen weg oder mach noch mal 'nen kurs. ich mach mir echt sorgen...


----------



## jirgel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei die Perlis habe ich immer angst vor die Panterleins deswegen lass ich beides stehen.

Jose was ich nicht kenne oder nicht sicher bin lass ich stehen so einfach ist das.


----------



## Jose (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

und so vernünftig. mach ich auch so. bei lamellis hab ich fast immer dieses kribbeln im nacken. röhren also, die perlis, nein, die bleiben stehen. für andere, die mehr ahnung haben (oder auch nicht?)

also bei euch hats schon steinis - da weiß ich ja, was ich nächsten mittwoch mache.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> und so vernünftig. mach ich auch so. bei lamellis hab ich fast immer dieses kribbeln im nacken. röhren also, die perlis, nein, die bleiben stehen. für andere, die mehr ahnung haben (oder auch nicht?)
> 
> also bei euch hats schon steinis - da weiß ich ja, was ich nächsten mittwoch mache.


 

Ich glaub, Du musst doch mal die paar Kilometer den Rhein rauffahren. Später, wenn die Perlpilze auch bei uns aus der Erde kommen. Wenn man die Unterschiede in natura gezeigt bekommt, ist das unterscheiden gar nicht mehr so schwer. 
Und die sind richtig lecker.


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle 24

.......|supergri  #6


----------



## jirgel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zu spät leider 











na wollen wir eine runde raten ich weiß was das ist und ihr auch da bin ich mir fast sicher jung ist ist er essbar leider war ich wohl zu spät an.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schwefelporling :vik:


----------



## jirgel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bingo


----------



## fishmike (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Auch bei uns im Mühlviertel kommen schön langsam die ersten Pilze - aber mehr als eine Hand voll Eierschwammerl warens nicht... von Steinpilzen noch keine Spur... leider!
Angeblich hat aber schon jemand ein paar Parasole gefunden - lt. anderen suchenden Schwammerlkollegen.

//Michi


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Find ich gut,daß ihr Schwammerlkunde betreibt!!Ich für meinen Teil habe jahrelang mit einem weitaus älterem Angelfreund lebendige Schwammerlkunde in Wald und Wiese durchgeführt und es ist mir bis heute gut bekommen!! 
Die Pilze vom gestrigen Fund gab es heute zum Mittagessen.Das Foto ist zwar nicht das allerbeste,aber mit etwas Fantasie kann man etwas erkennen.Geschmeckt hat es fantastisch!Großes Lob und vielen Dank an meine kochende Gattin!!  :l
Überbackener Hecht mit Pilzen.


----------



## gismowolf (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute Nacht hat es extrem abgekühlt.Für unsere Region Hausruckwald wurde soeben von den Wetterfröschen ein dreitägiger starker Dauerregen mit großer Hochwassergefahr für Bäche und Flüsse prognostiziert.
Der heutige Fund hat sich auch ans Wetter angepaßt und ist dementsprechend bescheiden!


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Davon gab`s heute Münchner Weiße mit Schwammerlrisotto :q


----------



## Catherinchen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Als Schwammerlfan verfolge ich diesen Thread schon länger, aber angebratene Weißwurst, also da wird mir schlecht :v
Sowas macht man doch nicht!

Schöne Grüße aus Oberbayern |wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Katherinchen
Bei uns ißt man Weiße gebraten,gegrillt oder in heißem(ca.70° C)Wasser erwärmt mit verschiedensten Zuspeisen!Und man muß nicht immer süßen Senf dazu essen!!
Wie ißt Du sie am Liebsten??


----------



## Catherinchen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Naja, im heißen Wasser erwärmt und süßen Senf dazu und ne Brezn. So gehört sich das eigentlich. Auf den Grill kommen bei uns Nürnberger oder Bratwürste 

Muss mal bei uns in den Wald kucken ob sich da auch schon was tut, denk aber eher nicht. Im Sommer bin ich aber in Kärnten, hoffe ihr lasst mir da noch paar über


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Katherinchen
Kesselheiße Weiße esse ich ab und zu beim Fleischer meines Vertrauens!!Wir haben da auch schon Weiße mit Brat aus Fischen gemacht!Schmecken auch ganz gut,aber etwas ungewöhnlich!Ich kann Dir aber sagen,daß die angebratenen mit Schwammerlrisotto ganz fantastisch geduftet und geschmeckt haben!!Wo in Kärnten gehst Du denn auf Schwammerlsuche?Bitte achtgeben,dort wird kontrolliert,ob man nicht mehr als 2kg pro Person und Tag sammelt!!


----------



## Catherinchen (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh, vielen Dank für den Hinweis, hätt ich garnicht dran gedacht! Wir verbringen eine Woche in Sonnleitn. 

Bei uns gabs am Wochenende Fischpflanzerl aus nem Döbel, die waren mal richtig lecker. Bei Wurst bleib ich dann doch lieber beim bekannten 

Ich wohn über dem Metzger meines vertrauens, werd ihn demnächst mal anhaun ob ich in seine Räucherkammer mal meine Fische hängen darf.


----------



## gismowolf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Trotz der niedrigen nächtlichenTemperaturen sind doch immer einige zu finden!!|supergri


----------



## jirgel (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Trotz der niedrigen nächtlichenTemperaturen sind doch immer einige zu finden!!|supergri




Schön langsam glaub ich das du die brennstäbe von Zwentendorf bei dir im Hausruck vergraben hast  wir haben Muren und Hochwassser und Regen, du hast  Schwammerl und Sonnenschein wie machst du das #c|bla:


----------



## gismowolf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel
Blaue Flecken in der Wolkendecke und Sonnenschein gibt es erst jetzt!Beim Schwammerlsuchen hab ich meine neue Regenjacke für Norwegen getestet!Da hat es Schusterbuben geregnet!In der Kiesgrube gibt es auch Hochwasser!Der Wasserspiegel im Teich ist ca.150cm höher als bei Normalstand!!Beim kreuzen des Schräghanges war ich stark absturzgefährdet!!Aber bis auf einige Rutschungen ist alles gut verlaufen!


----------



## gismowolf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

.........hhhhhmmmmm.......:q


----------



## EOD (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> .........hhhhhmmmmm.......:q



Servus Nachbar!

De schaun oba guat aus.
Fesch das heit afgrissn hotund d Sunn kemma is.
Morgn hab i Dienst und do hob i sicha a moi zeit bei uns in
da Dienststö nach de Schwammal zu schaun.
I bin seit Samstag aus Norwegn zruck und i moa das zum
Lax, Dorsch, Heilbutt oda Seeteife a ganz guat passn daten.

Grias de
Herbert


----------



## gismowolf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servas Herbert!
I hob heit nochmittog s`gaunze Graffl fir Norge eipockt!Am Montag um 03:30 steign ma in da Steyremüh in Zuabringerbus noch Minga ei und daun fliagn ma noch Evenes auf die Vesteralen! Oa Wocha fischn nördlich va di Lofoten wird ma scho taugn!!Und waun i wida do bin,telefoniern ma uns amoi zaumm!!ok!?


----------



## EOD (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servas Herbert!
> I hob heit nochmittog s`gaunze Graffl fir Norge eipockt!Am Montag um 03:30 steign ma in da Steyremüh in Zuabringerbus noch Minga ei und daun fliagn ma noch Evenes auf die Vesteralen! Oa Wocha fischn nördlich va di Lofoten wird ma scho taugn!!Und waun i wida do bin,telefoniern ma uns amoi zaumm!!ok!?


#6#6#6#6#6#6

Supa!!!!!

I gfrei me scho und hoit da de Dam!
Fü Gaudi und kimm wieda g´sund hoam.


----------



## jirgel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servas Herbert!
> I hob heit nochmittog s`gaunze Graffl fir Norge eipockt!Am Montag um 03:30 steign ma in da Steyremüh in Zuabringerbus noch Minga ei und daun fliagn ma noch Evenes auf die Vesteralen! Oa Wocha fischn nördlich va di Lofoten wird ma scho taugn!!Und waun i wida do bin,telefoniern ma uns amoi zaumm!!ok!?



Soll i so lang auf dei schwammerl aufpassen ? :|kopfkrat 

Viel spass und komm gsund zrück


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel
Danke !!|supergri Nach der Norgeabstinenz vom Vorjahr Werden wir heuer Tag und Nacht fischen!!:vik: #h
Mei Schwammerl is froh,waun i amoi a Wocha nit do bin!!! |supergri


----------



## jirgel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Gismowolf 

Abstinenz ist gut, wieso komme ich endlich mal wieder dazu ist ja schon gar nicht mehr wahr bei mir.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel
Bis gestern Abend haben die Leute der ersten Tour auf die Vesteralen in vier Tagen 26 Heilbutts bis zu 69kg / Stk
gefangen!!Wenn das Wetter paßt,wird es uns viel Spaß und Drillaktivitäten bringen!!

Und heute Vormittag hab ich nochmal zugeschlagen!!#6


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

das sieht doch klasse aus .... #6
 habe dieses Jahr auch schon nen paar Steinpilze und Birkenpilze gefunden .... waren aber alle mit Maden verseucht :c
macht das keinen Sinn im Sommer zu sammeln ?


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jörg!
Kam heute früh 03:00 vom Angeln auf den Vesteralen nach Hause.
Du mußt Pilze sammeln,wenn sie wachsen und dann immer etwas schneller sein als die Pilzfliegen,die ihre Eier darauf und auch darin ablegen!!Und immer gleich am  Fundort säubern.Die Maden gedeihen beim schwülen Wetter sehr schnell und es kann sein,daß sich während des Sammelns schon Maden entwickeln und zu Hause wimmelt es schon  davon!Laß Dich davon nicht abhalten,Pilze zu sammeln!!
Am späten Vormittag zog ich dann eine Runde in der Kiesgrube und dort wachsen sie wie gewohnt.:q


----------



## don rhabano (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gismo man kann dich echt beneiden!!! Bei uns geht erst wieder was im Herbst....gelegentlich findet man mal was aber ich bin z.Z. eh nicht im Wald unterwegs, da es sich leider nicht lohnt.


----------



## gismowolf (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ don rhabano!
Ich war gestern ca.2 Std im Auwald an meinem Hausgewässer,der oberösterreichischen Traun mit dem Körbchen unterwegs und suchte mir bekannte Steinpilzstellen auf!Ergebnis siehe Bild 1 !!! Andere Schwammerl irgendwelcher Art waren nicht zu sehen!!
Heute früh machte ich wieder eine Fitneßrunde in der Kiesgrube und die brachte das Mittagessen!:q


----------



## Alabalik (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Stimmt die Schwammerln mußt Du pflücken wenn sie wachsen.
Hab ich auch gemacht.
Herausgekommen ist das.
Eierschwammerln in Sahne
Gruss Armin


----------



## gismowolf (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Alabalik
Stimmt genau!! Darum drehe ich jeden2.Tag eine Fitneßrunde in der Kiesgrube!Es läßt mich meist etwas finden.Einmal mehr,dann weniger oder massenhaft!!#6


----------



## gismowolf (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

..." :m "...


----------



## jirgel (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hey Hey endlich gehts bei uns auch Los  verdammt noch mal das wurde auch endlich mal zeit und am Samstag hatt es wieder mal geschneit  muhaha es lebe der Klimawandel wenn er mal kommt .

heutige ausbeute waren 2 pilzlinge und  ein paar eierschwammerl. auch mal was  rösten gerate in der Pfanne und werden mit Ei verfeinert also  mjam majm


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jirgel,dazu wünsch ich Dir guten Appetit#6
Bist mir die letzte Woche irgendwie abgegangen!
Beimir gab es Sonntags Rotbarsch aus dem Nordmeer mit Rotkappen !!


----------



## rob (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

astrein wolfgang:m
rot auf rot
ich werde es mal nach dem nächsten regen im leithagebirge versuchen.angeblich steinpilz und parasolvorkommen.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Freut mich,daß Du Dich wieder am Boardgeschehen beteiligen kannst!In meiner Jugend (mit ca.15Jahren)durfte ich mal mit einem Onkel aus Donnerskirchen beim Schwammerlsuchen mitgehen.Wir gingen da am Hauptkamm des " Leithaberges" von der Straße,die von Donnerskirchen nach Hof führt,in Richtung Purbach.Zum tragen hatten wir einen Kartoffelsack mit,der zur guten Hälfte mit Steinpilzen voll wurde!Die Steinpilze,die im Wurzelbereich von Eichen wachsen,haben eine sehr dunkle,fast schwarze Kappe!!Aber geh jetzt bitte nicht von Donnerskirchen nach Purbach.....das war vor einem halben Jahrhundert!! Ich wünsch Dir dazu viel Glück zum Finden und Dir weiterhin alles Gute! Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke dir wolferl!
ich glaube ich geh am kamm von breitenbrunn richtung parndorf.
lg rob


----------



## Catherinchen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war die letzten beiden Tage rund um Passau in Deutschland und Österreich. Ausbeute waren ein paar Pfifferlinge, ein schöner Steinpilz und vier Birkenpilz. Na immerhin. Und dazu zig Mückenstiche und zwei Zecken 

Und übermorgen gehts nach Kärnten, da hoff ich auf volle Körbe!


----------



## gismowolf (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Rob!
Halt beider Schwammerlsuche die Augen auch für andere Dinge offen!Indieser Gegend hat man auch schon Fossilien und Zähne von Höhlenbären gefunden!!
@Catherinchen!
Dir wünschich einen wunderschönen Urlaub in Sonnleiten und soviele Steinis und Pfiffis,wie Du #6tragen kannst!!!! #h


----------



## rob (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Rob!
> Indieser Gegend hat man auch schon Fossilien und Zähne von Höhlenbären gefunden!!



wowwwww|bigeyes|bigeyes
ich war ja schon in st.magareten usw. und habe mir fossiele austern und einige versteinerte blätter aus den kalkwänden gebrochen.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Solltest Du wieder einmal in St. Margarethen sein,dann suche nicht im alten Steinbruch,sondern gegenüber!Etwas unterhalb in Richtung St. Margarethen führt links eine Straße zum Steinbruch "Kummer".Dort holst Du Dir vom Chef die Genehmigung,daß Du auf seinem Grund Fossilien suchen darfst und fragst ihn,wo sie neu abgetragen haben!!!
Ich habe bei ihm schon sehr schöne Stücke gefunden!
Wenn Du weiter in Richtung St. Margarethen fährst,kommst Du zu einer Straßenkreuzung,an der man rechts nach Oslip fahren kann! Du fährst aber links so lange,bis Du in einen Akazienwald kommst!Dort wachsen ab August bis Oktober jede Menge Parasole!!
Bei uns ist im Pilzwachstum eine gewisse Flaute eingetreten,aber ein paar Eierschwammerl Rotkappen und Perlpilze sind immer zu finden!


----------



## gismowolf (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gab`s nur eine Handvoll Eierschwammerl,weil ich nach dem 2.Foto vor dem anfliegendem Kampfgeschwader die Flucht ergreifen mußte!!:q


----------



## Catherinchen (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Kärnten-Urlaub ist vorbei und wir waren wirklich sehr erfolgreich. Erst haben wir bei uns in Sonnleiten gesucht, aber nur wenis Pfifferling gefunden. Etwas weiter unten und vor allem am Südhand hatten wir dann doch großes Schwammerlglück!

Hier paar Bilder der Schwammerl und Gerichte!

Dafür beneid ich euch um eure Heimat!

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern

Cathy


----------



## boot (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

MMMMMMMMMMMMMm Pilze, bei uns in HH ist es noch nicht wirklich so weit#d


----------



## gismowolf (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Cathy!
Gratuliere zu Deinen Funden!Besonders freut es mich,daß Du auch Eierschwammerl eingelegt hast!Mit denen wirst Du lange Freude haben und sie werden Dich an den Urlaub in Kärnten erinnern!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## andre23 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



boot schrieb:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMm Pilze, bei uns in HH ist es noch nicht wirklich so weit#d



...doch es ist:q:q:q....die steinpilze wucher førmlich...habe gerade nachricht aus nordeutschland erhalten....ich sollte auch los...erst in die pilze und dann angeln...oder umgekehrt|kopfkrat


----------



## gismowolf (2. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren gestern in den Bergen und ich konnte in vier Stunden ca.14 kg Eierschwammerl sammeln!Zwischen 800 und 1100 m wuchsen sie sehr gut.


----------



## Catherinchen (2. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Boah, 14 kg, das ist echt der Wahnsinn, ich würd am liebsten gleich wieder zu euch runter fahren!!!

Was machst denn mit so vielen? Legst du die auch ein?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

lg Cathy


----------



## gismowolf (2. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Cathy!
Heute mittag gabs Gegrilltes mit Kartoffeln und Eierschwammerlsoße mit Rahm.Einen Teil hab ich schon eingelegt,morgen holen sich die liebste Schwägerin und eine Freundin meiner Frau einige und wenn dann noch welche übrig sind,werden die auch eingelegt!


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In der Kiesgrube wachsen jetzt die Rotkappen wieder flotter!!#6


----------



## Catherinchen (4. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das ist echt nimmer schön mit anzusehen wie das bei euch abgeht! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## petipet (4. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hiehr eine Nachricht aus Ostholstein. Bin von April bis Mitte Oktober hier. Finde jetzt wie nie Wiesenchampingongs. Auch Schmetterlinge sind in Maß da. Tagpfauenaugen zu Tausenden. Bestimmt nicht richtig geschrieben, aber war.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## gismowolf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Morgen ist Vollmond,aber ich konnte schon heute einen Steinpilz und einen Parasol finden.Bis zum WE erwarte ich mir dann ein volles Körbchen davon!


----------



## gismowolf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gab es zum Abendessen zur Abwechslung wieder mal eine gemischte Pilzpfanne!:m


----------



## gismowolf (10. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der heutige Fund in der Kiesgrube.


----------



## rob (11. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sauber wolfgang!
du, rufst mich einmal an wenn du zeit hast?
lg rob


----------



## jirgel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gismo man kann es auch übertreiben da kommst in die Berge und lässt mir kein Glas davon da ? |supergri 

Sowas aber auch gut das ich aus Kroatien zurück bin um mein Revier zu verteidigen |bla: auf in den Wald 



:zIn denn Wald in den Wald wald wald ... *Sing*


----------



## gismowolf (11. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel
Ich wollte Dich ja treffen,(um Dir einige gute Plätze zu zeigen),aber Du warst ohne Abmeldung einfach wochenlang verschollen!|kopfkrat


----------



## jirgel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ja Gismo leider hätte mich gefreut von dir könnte ich in sachen Schwammerl sicher einiges neues lernen. #6 

Vielleicht beim nächsten mal wo warst eigendlich raubern ? 

Ihm übrigens seit meinen Kroatien trip bin ich wieder mal alleinerziehender Hunde Papa und Luna macht es mir nicht gerade leicht bei ihrer größe wenn man nur Doggen und größer gewohnt ist  






Hühnerhund Luna mit dem anonym wollen bleibenden Schmussetier.


----------



## gismowolf (13. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jirgel!
Hab keine Angst,wir waren einen größeren Steinwurf weit weg von Deinen Pilzgärten!!
http://maps.google.at/maps?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&hl=de&tab=wl
Nach Mauterndorf in Richtung Katschberg zwischen Staig und St.Martin erhebt sich der Hollerberg.Dort finden wir schon seit gut 20 Jahren so um Ende Juli/Anfang August immer mehr,als wir tragen können!!Ab September gibt es dort auch massenweise Steinis!
Gleich neben der Tankstelle in Richtung St.Martin befindet sich der Zaunüberstieg und dann geht`s in der Diretissima den Jagersteig 400 oder 500 Höhenmeter hinauf.
Ich wünsch Dir mit Deiner Luna viel Spaß!Mein Gismo z.B.hat nach Anlanden eines Fisches diesen beim Genick gepackt und mir gebracht!! Er machte das aus freiem Entschluß,ohne daß es ihm angelernt wurde!!


----------



## jirgel (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Gismo


Das raubern war nicht böse gemeint #c entschuldigung fals es so rüber gekommen sein mag. Zur zeit quillt der Wald sowieso in hülle und fülle mit Pilze und Schwämmen über. 


Kleine auswahl von gestern 

Apfeltäublinge 
Maronen 
Eierschwammerl (Reherl; Pfifferlinge)
ein zu altes Schweineohr
usw


----------



## gismowolf (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jirgel!
Schöne Fotos hast Du da gemacht! #6 Wie bringt man so große Bilder ins Board?????Kläre mich bitte auf!
Bei uns kommen jetzt auch schon Maronenpilze,dafür sind Steinis etwas rarer!
Anbei meine Fotos von gestern und heute.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Trööt hier ist so schön! Ich esse gerne Pilze, kenn mich aber nicht aus und weiß hier auch nicht, wo ich was finden kann. Kann doch nicht jeden Pilz, den ich mal finde, hier auf den Bildern suchen. 
Ist das alles lecker!:vik::m|wavey:


----------



## andre23 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...ich muss morgen auch mal wieder dringend los ....regen, sonne und regen die letzten tage...allerdings sind die kleine dicken schwer zu finden ...


----------



## andre23 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wenn nicht gerade wie hier ein einzelner sonnenstrahl den weg zeigt


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...ich muss morgen auch mal wieder dringend los ....regen, sonne und regen die letzten tage...allerdings sind die kleine dicken schwer zu finden ...



Bei euch schon Herbst?


----------



## andre23 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Jirgel!
> Schöne Fotos hast Du da gemacht! #6 Wie bringt man so große Bilder ins Board?????Kläre mich bitte auf!
> Bei uns kommen jetzt auch schon Maronenpilze,dafür sind Steinis etwas rarer!
> Anbei meine Fotos von gestern und heute.




...das sieht doch lecker aus...solche ausbeute wie im letzten jahr hatte ich leider noch nicht #t


----------



## andre23 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Bei euch schon Herbst?



hehe...immer noch sommer, wenn man das so nennen darf |rolleyes


----------



## jirgel (14. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Jirgel!
> Schöne Fotos hast Du da gemacht! #6 Wie bringt man so große Bilder ins Board?????Kläre mich bitte auf!
> Bei uns kommen jetzt auch schon Maronenpilze,dafür sind Steinis etwas rarer!
> Anbei meine Fotos von gestern und heute.




@ Gismo 

Gerne ich mach das über mein Photobucketalbum ich lade dort meine Fotos hoch das Konto dort ist kostenlos, und binde sie hier mit der IMG funktion ein. 

Klick hier drauf http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn269/chaoshell/pilze/ wenn man auf die Bilder klickt kommt die Funktion leiste wo man auswählen kann zwischen den Typ denn man braucht

*Email & IM* 
*Direct Link* 
*HTML Code* 
*HTML Thumb* 
*IMG Code* 
*IMG Thumb*

Im Falles des Angelboards braucht man denn IMG code.

Zu denn Steinis die kommen bei uns erst ende August mitte September wirklich voll zur güte bei uns sind die Maronen immer vorher da. 

Schöne Glucke (Neidisch Guck) ewig nicht mehr gefunden bei uns.


----------



## andre23 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jirgel schrieb:


> @ Gismo
> 
> 
> Schöne Krauseglucke (Neidisch Guck) ewig nicht mehr gefunden bei uns.




hehe, genau das ist der name, so wurde es mir auch von geburt an gesagt.....das geheimnis ist, sie steht nicht dort, wo du normalerweise auf pilzsuche gehst....sie liebt dichtgewachsene kieferwælder....dort wo niemand seine rotkappen und steinpilze sucht....deshalb ist sie dort auch eher ein "sensationsfund" |supergri...in buchen ect. laubwældern kaum noch zu finden #d...schade....in meiner kindheit, gab es noch einige davon....wo sind wir da nicht ueberall durchgekrochen....:m


----------



## gismowolf (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jirgel!
Danke für die Info bezüglich große Fotos!Werde das mal mit meinem pc-Spezialisten durchsprechen!
Krause Glucke ???? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher!Ich habe schon .. zig Krause Glucken gefunden und auch verspeist.Neben der etwas andersförmigen Struktur (Blätterform und Aufbau) hat dieser Fund auch eine schneeweiße Farbe.
Die (normale) Glucke hat eine beige Farbe(eine Nuance cremefarben bis ins ganz leichte hellbraun !).Ich stell beide Bilder nochmal nebeneinander hier rein! Vielleicht gibt es hier einen Experten,der Aufklärung schaffen kann ????????
Drum hab ich sie auch stehen lassen!Wenn ich sie als Glucke identifiziert hätte,wäre sie in den Korb gewandert!!


----------



## jirgel (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Gismo 
Breitblättrige Glucke oder Tannenglucke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist wie die Grauseglucke und der Eichhase essbar und verdammt lecker. Beide sind nur seltner als die normale Grausglucke und sollten daher geschont werden sollten müssen aber nicht :q 

Kleiner Tipp wenn du sie vorsichtig ab erntest kannst du auf der gleiche stelle Jahre lang immer wieder eine Glucke hollen. ^^


----------



## don rhabano (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier gibts reichlich Glucken in den feuchten Buchewäldern...Einmal hab ich gleich 2 Exemplare von über 2kg nebeneinander gefunden ....mjam mjam nur mühsam zu putzen.
Letztens gabs nen riesen Anischampignon. und bald gibts wieder Parasole bei uns hmmm.

Viel Glück beim suchen äh finden
Don

Achja Jirgel HG zum 389. (guten) Beitrag den ich auch grade gepostet habe .


----------



## Catherinchen (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab grad ein paar meiner eingelegten Pfifferlinge verspeist. So fällt es mir leichter den Thread hier zu lesen ohne gleich vor Neid zu zerplatzen 

Werd jetzt dann mal bei uns in den Wald gehen, Parasole und Maronenröhrlinge gibts ja bei uns auch, bisschen lass ich ihnen noch.


----------



## gismowolf (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Danke für die Aufklärung!!#6
Ich laß sie ausreifenund dann soll sie ihre Sporen verbreiten,damit ich die nächsten Jahre gut ernten kann!! 
@Catherinchen
Die kleinen Rotkäppchen der letzten Funde hab ich auch eingelegt!Die bleiben sowie die Pfiffis ohne Gallerthülle und sind ganz super zum jausnen(Brotzeit machen)#h
@don rhabano
Ich wünsch Dir auch viel Erfolg beimFinden!#6


----------



## Jose (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*


irgendwie hab ich einen hals auf euch: ihr schwelgt und schwelgt - und ich lauf durch 'meine' wälder, eifel, vor- , und nix, gar nix. der boden ist trocken, vereinzelt agrocyben, nix eben- 

mein 'neid' ist grenzenlos.
wie auch die freude, dass es bei euch 'läuft'
(gaaanz schlechte formulierung bei pilzen)

liest ein (vor) eifeler mit und hat 'nen tipp?
ralles bergisches hat ja jetzt schon 2x gefloppt, ralle an sich war entschädigung genug.


----------



## jirgel (15. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich einen hals auf euch: ihr schwelgt und schwelgt - und ich lauf durch 'meine' wälder, eifel, vor- , und nix, gar nix. der boden ist trocken, vereinzelt agrocyben, nix eben-
> 
> mein 'neid' ist grenzenlos.
> wie auch die freude, dass es bei euch 'läuft'
> ...



Jose kleiner Tipp am rande kennst du einen vertäumte Quelle oder Waldbächlein dann such dort in der nähe.

@ Gismo 

Gerne ich wäre froh wenn ich mal eine Pilzwanderung machen könnte vor allem m_it schwerpunkt  _Täublinge. Auch bei anderen Lamellen Pilze Champi Perli und co bräuchte ich gar viel nachhilfe.

@don rhabano

Danke aber meine Beitragzahlen sind mir eigendlich schnurz egal nicht die menge machts sonder dder spass dabei sich mit anderen aus zu tauschen


----------



## gismowolf (18. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Obwohl es bei uns in den Wäldern schon wieder sehr trocken ist,kommen jetzt nicht die jungen Tenöre,nein,die  "jungen Parasole" kommen heraus!!#6
@Jirgel
Können wir gerne einmal machen!Nach dem ich schon ein ganzes Jahr lang die Pension genieße,kann ich mich terminlich nach Dir richten(wenns meine bessere Hälfte zuläßt!!).Schreib mir mal bei Gelegenheit (am Besten zur Steinpilzernte)eine pn!


----------



## gismowolf (21. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es ist schon fantastisch,wie trotz der Trockenheit rund um den Grundwasserteich in der Kiesgrube die Rotkäppchen 
hervorsprießen!!Alle 2 Tage gehe ich eine Fitneßrunde (Ergebnis siehe Fotos 1 + 2 ).Auch die Fliegenpilze beginnen wieder zu wachsen.


----------



## jirgel (21. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tja gscheider wäre heute auch das Pilze suchen gewesen aber da die Enns mal wieder klar und nieder also dachte ich mir gehst mal wieder Fischen :g und was war donnerwetter Blitz und Eisregen. Naja Fische wollten nimmer und ich wollte nicht gegrillt werden so ist das halt.


Eventuell am Montag mal wieder Pilze schauen, ob mir einer zu winkt 

@ Gismo danke für as angebot nur leider gehts bei mir zu zeit nicht  arbeit arbeit arbeit


----------



## gismowolf (21. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Auch bei uns inTraun und Ager !Seitdem wieder Normalwasserstand vorherrscht,sind die Fische auch weg!???????????Wahrscheinlich werden nur mehr Zuchtfische aus Aquakulturen eingesetzt.Die kennen nur eine Einheitsströmung und Pellets!! #q#q Die jagen auch keinem Koppenstreamer nach!
Wennst im Job Streß hast,nimm`s locker!Das Jahr dauert noch länger!!:vik:
Irgendwann wird`s schon mal passen mit den Schwammerln!


----------



## jirgel (25. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Yeha die Pilze sind endlich da Hurra


----------



## gismowolf (26. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel
Freut mich,daß Du auch mal ein einige Maroni und Eierschwammerl gefunden hast!#6
@ SaBozy
Was wolltest Du uns damit sagen??????|kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sieht gut aus !!!!
hier ist alles seit wochen viel zu trocken für Pilze ...
absolut nix - erstmal muß es mal richtig regnen |kopfkrat


----------



## jirgel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ähm Gismo Hinter denn Maronen  wirts intressant Steinpilze bläuen nicht ^^ 

und die gabs gleich drauf mit sauerrahmsosse als Schnitzel ala Pilz


----------



## didi0405 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war letzte woche mit meinen vater im wald
wir haben in ca. 3 stunden 4,7kg pfifferlinge gefunden
aber im wald war es schon wieder sehr trocken


----------



## gismowolf (31. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem ich bei meiner Fitneßrunde durch die Kiesgrube jeden 2.bis 3. Tag auch immer wieder Eierschwammerl finde,habe ich mal " Eierschwammerl in Aspick " gemacht und ich muß sagen,daß ich auch kulinarisch nicht enttäuscht wurde!! Beim nächsten Mal werde ich auch geschnittene Zwiebeln untermischen!  #6


----------



## Sockeye (31. August 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

nachdem ich hier eigentlich immer nur sabbernd mitlesen durfte, erlaube ich mir drei Pics aus meinem diesjährigen Schwedenurlaubs zu veröffentlichen...
















:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich lese weiter sabbernd mit! Was wir hier bekommen, ist aus Weissrussland! Schmecken aber auch, wenn man nicht an die Herkunft denkt! Hab immer so ein wenig ungutes Gefühl wegen der angeblichen Radioaktivität. Aber die Pilzzeit ist ja begrenzt!


----------



## Ossipeter (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist es furztrocken! Da staubts blos noch.


----------



## gismowolf (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ossipeter !
Auch bei uns ist es sehr trocken!Aber die optimale Lage der Kiesgrube mit der Öffnung gegen Westen(Nachmittags-u.Abendsonne)und der Grundwasserteich ( Verdunstungsfeuchtigkeit und Taubildung nachts) lassen die Pilze wachsen!! #h
@Sockeye !
Danke für Deine tollen Schwedenbilder!!#6
Du mußt nicht immer stiller Mitleser und -seher sein!!Du kannst Dich gerne beteiligen!!#h
@Hakengröße1!
Wenn die Nächte kühler werden und hoffentlich einige Regengüsse kommen,werden auch bei Euch die Pilze wieder sprießen!! #h


----------



## jirgel (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Suilzen aus schwammerl ? schmeckt des ?

Will das rezept bitte bitte


----------



## gismowolf (2. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Denen,die davon gekostet haben,hat es narrisch guat gschmeckt!!Alle wollten noch mehr haben!
Morgen werde ich wieder eine Fitneßrunde in der Kiesgrube absolvieren und dann werde ich mit den (hoffentlich) gefundenen Eierschwammerl eine Fotoreportage bis zur fertigen Sülze machen!


----------



## rob (3. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

aber pass auf dich auf wolferl, das du nicht wieder vor lauter eifer stürzen musst und dir weh tust:q:q:m


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Reportage.

Bei uns gießt es heute auch in Strömen, aber zum Wochenende solls wieder etwas wärmer werden, außerdem ist morgen Vollmond.
Vielleicht raffe ich mich Sonntag auf, meine Pfifferlingstelle zu besuchen...


----------



## gismowolf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,die Reportage verzögert sich etwas......ich muß am Bau aushelfen!!
Aber hier erstmal der gestrige Fund im Körbchen und dann schon mit Pinselchen gereinigt!!
Fortsetzung folgt!!


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

muß du das wieder zeigen hier ?
ich kriege davon Hunger so kurz vorm Mittag :m


----------



## gismowolf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jörg ! .....Ja,hab ich versprochen und hier geht`s weiter!
Gefunden habe ich ca.1kg Eierschwammerl.2 kleine Rotkappen,1 Moronipilzund 1krause Glucke.Die Eierschwammerl bleiben im Ganzen,die anderen Pilze habe ich inTeile geschnitten.Im nächsten Schritt werden die Schwammerl in einem Topf ca.3 Min leicht gekocht(köcheln lassen,nicht zu stark aufwallen lassen!).Dann in einem Sieb abseihen bis nichts mehr tropft.Anschließend die Schwammerl in eine beliebige Form füllen,aus der die erkaltete Sülze gut entnehmbar oder stülpbar ist!
Zwischen die Schwammerl habe ich eine vorher geschnittene und leicht gekochte Zwiebel verteilt.


----------



## gismowolf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Anschließend wird das Gelee zubereitet.Dazu hab ich in einem Topf Wasser auf ca.80-90°C erwärmt(nicht kochen lassen).Mit Salz,getrockneten Dillspitzen oder frischem Dill aus dem Garten und etwas Essig abschmecken und anschließend Gelatineblätter dazugeben(ich habe vom Fleischer meines Vertrauens gefriergetrochnete Gelatine bekommen) und mit dem Schneebesen einrühren,bis sich alles in der Flüssigkeit klumpenfrei gelöst hat.


----------



## gismowolf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im nächsten Schritt die gewürzte Flüssigkeit über die Schwammerl in der (die) Form (Formen) gießen und an einem kühlen Ort ruhen lassen,bis sich die Flüssigkeit verdickt hat und das Schwammerlsulz oder -Aspick fertig ist............
.........Über Nacht hat sich die Sülze verfestigt,mit einem weichen Filetiermesser habe ich an den
Rändern entlanggeschnitten,die Form mit der Öffnung nach unten gedreht und etwas geschüttelt und gerüttelt und auf den letzten beiden Bildern könnt ihr sehen,was herausgekommen ist! :vik: :m


----------



## jirgel (5. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Gismo

*Sabber Lechz Bildschrim ableck*

Danke ist ausgedruckt und wird versucht ^^


----------



## gismowolf (5. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel!
Paß auf,daß Du die Zunge nicht verschluckst!!:q
Und so sieht es aus,wenn es durchgeschnitten wird.


----------



## gismowolf (6. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Für den Nachschub hab ich heute auch schon gesorgt.Aufgrund der nächtlichen Niedrigtemperaturen (+5°C) lassen sich die Septembersteinpilze etwas Zeit.Ich hoffe aber,in den nächsten Tagen die ersten zu finden!!#6


----------



## gismowolf (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Steinis lassen sich immer noch nicht blicken. #d Dafür beginnt der " RUN "der Rotkappen!!:q Eine Glucke hat mich auch angelächelt. 
Weiters hab ich einen mir unbekannten gelben Schleimpilz und einen unbekannten Porling gesehen und im Bild festgehalten.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Die Steinis lassen sich immer noch nicht blicken. #d Dafür beginnt der " RUN "der Rotkappen!!:q Eine Glucke hat mich auch angelächelt.
> Weiters hab ich einen mir unbekannten gelben Schleimpilz und einen unbekannten Porling gesehen und im Bild festgehalten.



Petri Heil!
Schöne strecke! Bei uns im Sauerland war noch Gar nix mit Pilzen!
Nicht mal nen Giftigen kriegt mn zu Gesicht!:c Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum?#c
mfg fishcatcher99:m


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

also wir haben dieses jahr schon (im sauerland) and er lister an unserem platz 4 richtiig schon stein pilze gefunden höhe war 18cm und breite 21 cm sie waren richtig frisch keine schnecken drann gewesen von unten noch richtih weiß ham echt sauber geschmeckt #6

lg christopher


----------



## didi0405 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war heute mit fisherman1990 im wald und wir haben eine gute mahlzeit für 4 personen gefunden
aber es ist schon wieder trocken


----------



## silviomopp (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war gestern in der Eifel /Aachen... bis auf 2 '' verblühte '' Steinpilze war nix zu ernten..


----------



## Herby777 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,

oh man da beneide ich euch aber! Von euch kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus dem Rheingau (Wiesbaden bis St. Goarshausen) der mir und meiner Partnerin ein wenig was zeigen kann?

Wir würden auch gerne Pilze sammeln, kennen uns aber nicht aus und lassen es deshalb :-( Für eine Fachkundige Hilfe wäre auch ein Abendessen mit nem lecker Bier / Wein drin 

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

och man ....
im Wald habe ich einfach kein Glück und finde keine guten Stellen #q
heute vormittag nen paar Stunden durchn Wald gestapft - aber nix essbares gefunden #c
hätte ich nur für jede 10. Stinkmorchel nen leckeren Speisepilz , dann hätte ich den Korb voll gehabt ... 
hier auf der Wiese vorm Haus kann ich den Birkenpilzen beim wachsen fast zusehen - ich will aber auch mal andere finden ....
selten gibts hier mal Rotfüße, Ziegenlippen und noch seltener ab und an auch mal nen Steinpilz ...
na ja - irgendwann muß auch ich mal ne gute Stelle finden ...


----------



## didi0405 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Herby777 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> oh man da beneide ich euch aber! Von euch kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus dem Rheingau (Wiesbaden bis St. Goarshausen) der mir und meiner Partnerin ein wenig was zeigen kann?
> 
> ...



GRUPPENSEX;+
PARTNERTAUSCH;+
scheiß pilze jetzt stillt se

TATÜÜTATAA|supergri

das geht erst mal an den Ferkelfahnder|wavey:


----------



## caprifischer79 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Die Steinis lassen sich immer noch nicht blicken. #d Dafür beginnt der " RUN "der Rotkappen!!:q Eine Glucke hat mich auch angelächelt.
> Weiters hab ich einen mir unbekannten gelben Schleimpilz und einen unbekannten Porling gesehen und im Bild festgehalten.


Na servus. stimme dir ja bei deiner Pilzbestimmung durchweg zu, aber dass das ne Krause Glucke ist, halt ich für ein Gerücht.. Nee ohne Spaß, bin mir sicher dass ist keine! Hast sie nicht schon gegessen, oder?


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh ja, der Ausspruch hat was...:vik:
Wenn selbst Pilzbefall dich nicht abschreckt...:m 



Herby777 schrieb:


> Von euch kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus dem Rheingau (Wiesbaden bis St. Goarshausen) der mir und meiner Partnerin ein wenig was zeigen kann? Wir würden auch gerne Pilze sammeln, kennen uns aber nicht aus und lassen es deshalb :-( Für eine Fachkundige Hilfe wäre auch ein Abendessen mit nem lecker Bier / Wein drin















Schön, mal wieder etwas so schön eindeutig unbewusst Zweideutiges einsammeln zu können...


----------



## gismowolf (9. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@caprifischer79 !
Du hast völlig recht!!....Geschmeckt hat sie jedenfalls fantastisch....Es dürfte sich tatsächlich vermutlich um die breitblättrige Glucke gehandelt haben.Bei dieser Gruppe von ca.40-jährigen Fichten habe ich schon öfter verschiedene Gluckenähnliche Pilze gefunden.Darunter auch eine mit schneeweißen Blättern,die ich bis heute noch nicht identifizieren konnte!Diese hab ich nicht mitgenommen!!Kannst Du mir vielleicht zu Glucken Näheres mitteilen?


----------



## gismowolf (10. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei einer Wanderung in Gosau (ca.1350m) konnten wir zu dritt nur ca.1kg Eierschwammerl finden!(Bild 1).       Kein einziger Steini!!
Heute früh bei der Fitneßrunde in der Kiesgrube zeigten sich vor allem die Rotkappen von der schönsten Seite!:m


----------



## jirgel (10. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jetzt war der Trööt 25 seiten lang saubär und nun sowas 


@ Gismo 

Sauber am Sonntag werd ich auch mal wieder dazu kommen hoffe ich halt.


----------



## Herby777 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ach Menno, dabei habe ich bisher IMMER drauf geachtet nicht von Honeyball verhaftet zu werden. 

Aber nun muss ich wohl damit Leben. Aber wegen der Fülle der Verhaftungen habe ich ja noch Hoffnungen 

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## gismowolf (11. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jirgel !
Sei doch so nett und stell einige Fotos von Steinpilzen rein,die an der Fundstelle noch im Boden sind,so wie sie wachsen!...Damit ich mein Auge darauf einstellen kann!!Vielleicht finde ich dann Steinis auch bei uns!???????????#h


----------



## jirgel (11. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mach ich @ Gismo  soll ich vom neuschnee auch Fotos machen ^^


----------



## Ollek (11. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So hab auch mal wieder was "gesammelt" :m 

Die Pilze kamen letzte Woche nach einem nächtlichen Regenschauer in Verbindung mit Vollmond und waren schon nach ca. 2 Tagen erntereif.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das war Rekord und mit Abstand die beste Qualität bisher die ich hatte.

Die Blöcke hab ich im April angesetzt und sie machen keine Anstalten trocken zu werden.
Habe pro Block an die 5 mal reichhaltige Erträge geerntet. 

Gruss#h


----------



## GolemX (11. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi  Gismowolf, 
Ohne jetzt irgendwie blöde rüberkommen zu wollen, aber 2/3 von den Rotkappen in deinem Bild hätte ich stehen gelassen. 
Die sind ja noch vieeeel zu klein.  |kopfkrat


----------



## gismowolf (12. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@GolemX !
Ich hab das früher immer gemacht und gedacht,daß sie noch wachsen sollen.Aber dann wurden sie von den Schnecken gefressen und es blieben nur Teile der äußeren Hülle übrig!Seitdem nehme ich auch die kleinsten mit!
Die Schnecken vergnügen sich zwischenzeitlich an Fliegenpilzen und anderen.Jedem das Seine!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
Bei uns im Sauerland immer noch nix! Bei mir jedenfalls! Ich bin fast jeden Tag im Wald aber hab diesjahr noch kaum was brauchbares gefunden! Woran liegts? An meinen Top Stellen nix mehr :c Ist es im Moment zu kalt? Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich noch anstellen soll , damit mal wieder ne ordentliche Pilzmahlzeit zustande kommt,der Fisch hängt mir jetzt bald zum Halse raus!
mfg


----------



## gismowolf (12. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ollek#6
Ich finde Deine Kulturen einfach toll!Aber als älterer Mensch soll ich ja Bewegung machen und solange bei uns noch Pilze wachsen und ich mit meinen kaputten Sprunggelenken doch noch durch den Wald pirschen kann,warte ich mit dem Anlegen einer Pilzkultur,so wie Du das machst.
@fishcatcher99
Halte durch!! Auch bei Dir werden sie noch wachsen!

Gestern bin ich an meinem Hausgewässer(Traun in Oberösterreich)etwas kreuz und quer durch den Auwald gegangen und war sehr erfreut,daß die Parasole gut wachsen.

@jirgel
Wenn Du auf einem Foto im Vordergrund einen Steinpilz und imHintergrund den Neuschnee festhalten kannst,wäre das ganz toll!! #6

Beim heutigen Rundgang habe ich Birkenrauhfüße,Rotkappen und die ersten 
Steinis gefunden(ich habsie doch gesehen!!).|supergriEin kerniger,strammer Kerl ohne Madenspuren war auch dabei! :vik:


----------



## Ollek (12. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glaub mir Gismo wenn bei uns so Pilze wachsen würden wie bei euch bräuchte ich das nicht.:q

Aber ich steh schon in den Startlöchern, leider fehlt immernoch der Regen.

So in 2-3 Wochen werd ich dann auch mal Antesten in den Wäldern.

Gruss#h


----------



## GolemX (12. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @GolemX !
> Ich hab das früher immer gemacht und gedacht,daß sie noch wachsen sollen.Aber dann wurden sie von den Schnecken gefressen und es blieben nur Teile der äußeren Hülle übrig!Seitdem nehme ich auch die kleinsten mit!
> Die Schnecken vergnügen sich zwischenzeitlich an Fliegenpilzen und anderen.Jedem das Seine!



Ja wie gesagt war ja nicht irgendwie blöd/böse gemeint, 
Mir wurde halt schon vom klein auf beigebracht das das mitnehmen von so kleinen Pilzen den Rückgang derer Art beschleunigt. Aber wie Du schon gesagt hast Jedem das Seine und wenn eine gesunde Population vorherrscht und nicht wirklich jeder, jeden kleinen Pilz auch mitnimmt, dann isses halb so wild.  
Will jetzt nicht als besserwisser da stehen, ich engagiere mich halt schon ein bisschen für den Schutz vom Wald und alles was so drinnen herum kriecht und wächst. Pilze Suche ich schon seit über 20 Jahre :g
Übrigens, bei uns im Unterfranken hab ich noch nichts besonderes gefunden bis jetzt,.. denk mal 2-3 Wochen noch dann gehts langsam los.  |supergri


----------



## Ollek (12. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|bigeyes|bigeyes  Ich will ja wirklich nich meckern, aber ich frage mich wiso der Ferkelfahander bei diesem Post nicht einschreitet!?

:m Und dabei mein ich nicht den Text, der ist Jugendfrei...

Bild 2 ist ja wohl ein Skandal |motz::q


----------



## didi0405 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ollek schrieb:


> diesem Post
> 
> :m Und dabei mein ich nicht den Text, der ist Jugendfrei...
> 
> Bild 2 ist ja wohl ein Skandal |motz::q




:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|jump:


----------



## gismowolf (13. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Steinis wachsen heute auch schon an anderen Plätzen.Rotkappen gibt es in rauhen Mengen!Und jede Menge junge,knackige Maronenröhrlinge schießen heraus.Weiters fand ich wie immer einige Eierschwammerl und auch eine 
junge breitblättrige Glucke!


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gestern hat sich die Gassirunde auf den Wiesen ja richtig gelohnt und es gab ein leeeeeeeecker Abendbrot ! |bla:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hi,
@ gismowolf und HD4ever: *Petri Heil !
*Klasse Stecke die ihr euch da zusammengepflückt habt!
Davon kann ich leider immernoch nur träumen, bei uns immer noch nix!:c:c:c
mfg fishcatcher99:m


----------



## Ollek (14. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ HD 





Nun rück aber mal mit dem Rezept raus, was hast du da alles drann? Pilze ...welche alles? Wasn das rote da?

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (14. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jörg!
Gratuliere !!Freut mich,daß Du auch fündig geworden bist!!#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

momentan schießt es überall aus dem Boden nach dem Regen ....
oben rechts dürfte der erste Steinpilz sein |bla:
mein Mittagessen heute ....


----------



## gismowolf (15. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jörg#6#6

Ich glaube,daß ich beim nächsten Gang durch die Kiesgrube einen größeren Korb
mitnehmen sollte!:q


----------



## BöhserZwerg (15. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab nur ein Körbchen Braunkappen und Maronen ( nein das ist nicht genau dasselbe) und 4 Pfifferlinge ...aber sonst war eher mager..


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier gehts nun auch los... Sohnemann hat sich riesig gefreut.





Hatte aber zuerst die Befürchtung, das er madig sei.
Aber dem war nicht so...





Die Gesamtausbeute. Es sind noch sehr viele kleine dabei und gerade mal nur 1 Marone.


----------



## honeybee (17. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es geht weiter....
Neben den ganzen Steinpilzen gab es heute mal noch 2 Birkenpilze und 2 Rotkappen


----------



## Fischdame (17. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo 
Da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
Bei uns gibts leider noch garnix.Und wenn kann ich von soviel Steinpilzen nur träumen.Es gibt zwar ein paar Stellen ,aber die kennen leider zuviele.Ansonsten gibts Maronen,Maronenröhrlinge,Reizker und Pfifferlinge.

Liebe Grüße Brigitte#h


----------



## silviomopp (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gestern in der Eifel bei Aachen für ca. 2 stunden unterwegs...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
*Dickes Petri an Honeybee und Silviomopp!*
Bei uns immer noch nix!#d
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## gismowolf (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@honeybee
@silviomopp
Freut mich,daß bei euch jetzt auch die Pilze wachsen.Bei uns in ganz Österreich achtet die Polizei schonmehr auf Pilzräuber als auf Autoraser!!                                                                                                    http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/391022/
Auf meiner Fitneßrunde durch die Kiesgrube kann ich mir zur Zeit die knackigsten und jüngsten Steinpilze,Birkenrauhfüße,Rotkappen,Maroniröhrlinge und auch noch Eierschwammerl auswählen !:vik:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ey, wen ich die Bilder sehe |scardie: !
Aber das mit en " Schwaerldieben" und überhaupt  ne Pilzverordnung ist meiner meinung nach vollkommenner Quatsch!
Gut ist aber das die Pilze gespendet wurden und das die Polizisten die nicht selber gefressen haben |rolleyes
In Deutschland gibtz sowas aber nicht , oder?


----------



## gismowolf (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/391022/

.......#d ....... ........


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nein! Und ich dachte die Gesetze in Deutschland weren Schwachsinnig! In Östereich muss es ja Pilze regnen, 17 Kg Pilze finde ich im ganzen Jahr nicht! Aber es ist schon Crass wie manche mit der Natur umgehen und einfach den hals nicht voll krigen! Wenn ichs mir genauer überlege ist das garnicht so Schwachsinnig mit dem Gesetz! Wenn ich Pilze sammeln gehe und es gibt viele oder nicht , neme  ich immer den den selben Korb mit und in den passen  so viele das 3 Leute davon gut satt werden, aber mehr geht nicht auch wenns noch so viele gibt! Ist der Korb voll dann gehts nach Hause! 
mfg:vik:


----------



## silviomopp (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...sehr vernünftig !! Im hohen Venn (Belgien ) ist es garnicht erlaubt, Pilze zu sammeln...und wenn wohl nur 2 kg...#c

Ich nehme auch nur das , was ich brauche und verwerten kann...


----------



## BöhserZwerg (20. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ganz oder gar nicht...


----------



## singer (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Kann jemand berichten wie bei ihm in der Region die Saison anläuft?


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da meint man, "seine" Lieblingspilzecke seit Jahren genau zu kennen und dann sowas....
Gestern im Wald nachdem ich schon ein paar Pfifferlinge und den einen oder anderen Birkenpilz im Korb hatte, traf ich auf eine ältere Dame, die vom Akzent her offenkundig aus Osteuropa stammte. Sie hatte mehrere schöne Steinpilze und ebenfalls ein paar Birkenpilze gefunden und war erstaunt, dass es "noch immer" Pfifferlinge gab.
Keine 5 Meter von uns weg im Fichtendickicht war eine Senke und sie gab mir den Tipp, da mal unter dem Moos nachzuschauen. Da hätte sie schon seit Ende Juni immer wieder Pfifferlinge gefunden und jetzt wär doch eigentlich schon viel zu spät...
Und ich bin immer erst frühestens im September los, weil ich dachte, dass jetzt die beste Zeit sei...#c
Naja, jedenfalls hatten wir gestern abend eine leckere Pilzmahlzeit für die ganze Großfamilie...


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hab ich gerade hier rein geschrieben:m


----------



## Doc Plato (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Gibt es ein empfehlenswertes Buch für Anfänger, wo alles laut und deutlich beschrieben und erklärt ist? ;+ 
Nen Fliegenpilz kann ich ja noch einer Pilzkultur im Kühlschrank unterscheiden, aber da hört es auch schon wieder auf..... |uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

im Buchladen gibts Unmengen an Büchern ! |supergri
muß mal gucken welches die am besten gefällt - ich sammel auch noch nicht so lange und meistens nur die mit Schwamm wie Steinpilze, Birkenpilze, Maronen, Ziegenlippen usw
die sind recht einfach zu erkennen und bei den "Schwammlingen" gibts nur nen paar von denen du die Finger lassen solltest und die sind wiederrum einfach zu erkennen ( Schwamm ist rot


----------



## Doc Plato (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ja klar gibt es Unmengen an Fachliteratur! 
Aber über eine besonders gute Empfehlung tät ich mich trotzdem sehr freuen! So quasie von der Praxis für die Praxis! 
Mit Fotos und keinen gemalten Pilzen, da sich einige Giftpilze schlecht von Speisepilzen unterscheiden lassen und auf nen halluzinierenden Doc Plato hast Du bestimmt genau so wenig Lust wie ich! Bin eh schon Gaga, da muß dat nicht noch schimmer werden!  :q


----------



## gismowolf (21. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@honeyball
Gratuliere#6
Pfifferlinge oder Rehlinge oder Eierschwammerl,wie sie halt in den verschiedenen 
deutschsprachigen europäischen Gegenden heißen,finde ich bei uns von Mitte Juni bis Ende Oktober.Seehöhe 600-750 m über Meereshohe!!
Derzeit wächst bei uns alles bis auf Speisemorcheln!! :q :vik:
Drum nehm ich nur die knackigsten und jüngsten Pilze mit!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
Ich werd wahnsinnig ,wenn ich die Bilder sehe|uhoh:
Bei uns immer noch nix!
Aber trotzdem dickes PETRI an alle fleissigen Pilzsamler und finder! Ich hoffe es gibt bald wenigstens ein paar Halimasch!
mfg:vik:


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreaks ! 
Hier in der Lüneburger Heide geht gar nix da es seit Wochen einfach nicht regnen will . :c Einzige Ausbeute waren bis jetzt 3 Steinpilze bei mir am Fischteich . Letztes Jahr habe ich jede Menge verschenkt, so viel habe ich gesammelt aber für dieses Jahr sieht es düster aus . #q


----------



## HD4ever (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

irgendwo war doch mal ne Beschreibung wie man die Pilze in Gläsern einlegt ???? 
ich such schon fleissig ... |uhoh:
will ich doch auch mal probieren |bla:


----------



## HD4ever (21. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wo war nochmal die Beschreibung wie man Pilze in Gläsern einlegt ??? :c


----------



## Nikita (21. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@docPlato:

http://www.amazon.de/gro%C3%9Fe-BLV-Pilzf%C3%BChrer-f%C3%BCr-unterwegs/dp/3835400614/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253544433&sr=8-9
oder
http://www.amazon.de/Pareys-Buch-Pilze-%C3%9Cber-Europas/dp/3440099709/ref=pd_sim_b_7

beides super Bücher 

@HD4ever:

http://www.schweizerseiten.ch/rezepte/pilzeessig.htm
http://www.kochmeister.com/r/16757-pilze-in-essig-einlegen.html
http://www.asamnet.de/~schwemmr/kochbuch/Data3/pilze in essig einlegen.htm


----------



## HD4ever (21. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher #6#6#6
> 
> @Ollek......Du könntest ja mal bei uns im Hausruckwald urlauben und ich zeige Dir dann meine Pilzplätze!Angelausrüstung nicht vergessen!!
> 
> ...




gibt es da extra welche für Pilze ??? #c


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wo war nochmal die Beschreibung wie man Pilze in Gläsern einlegt ??? :c



So mache ich die immer @Jörg



> Ihr benötigt:
> *Leere Schraubgläser.......am besten eigenen sich kleine Marmeladengläser, wer grö0ere Abfüllungen bevorzugt kann auch Gurkengläser oder Joghurtgläser nehmen
> *Lorbeerblätter, Pfefferkörner, Senfkörner, wer mag Knobizehen
> *Gurkenaufguss.......gibts fertig im Kaufland für 2,19€ (5 Liter)
> ...


----------



## honeybee (22. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war jetzt nochmal 1 Stunde draussen im Wald bei usn und habe eine Ecke erwischt, wo noch keienr vor mir war.
Was ich da gesehen habe, kommt so schnell bestimmt nicht wieder. Ein Steinpilz am anderen und selbst bei den riesen Exemplaren waren nur gute 10% Madig.






Den Weg in den Korb fanden aber nur noch die Exemplare, die schön fest waren. Ausser Steinpilzen gab es nix weiter.


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich werd wahnsinnig ,wenn ich die Bilder sehe|uhoh:
> Bei uns immer noch nix!
> Aber trotzdem dickes PETRI an alle fleissigen Pilzsamler und finder! Ich hoffe es gibt bald wenigstens ein paar Halimasch!
> mfg:vik:



Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein. Ich war nähe Meschede und hab super gefunden.
Fahr mal zum Eschen hoch, da solltest Du auf jeden Fall fündig werden!!!
Oder an den südwestlichen Hängen hinter Ohle


----------



## gismowolf (23. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns wachsen sie,wie schon lange nicht!Man kann sich richtig aussuchen,welchen man mitnehmen möchte!! #6 :m


----------



## fishcatcher99 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein. Ich war nähe Meschede und hab super gefunden.
> Fahr mal zum Eschen hoch, da solltest Du auf jeden Fall fündig werden!!!
> Oder an den südwestlichen Hängen hinter Ohle



Hi,
@ Honeyball: Gut,Ich nehme an ,das du dich hier auskenst! Ich suche immer am Ebbehang bzw im Tal und auf der anderen Saite!
Manchmal fahren wir auch nach Landemert! Aber bis jetzt NIX!
Echt ich geh schon so lang ich denken kann Pilzesammeln , aber so ein schlechtes Jahr hab ich noch nie erlebt!


----------



## gismowolf (23. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute habe ich auch einen wunderschönen flockenstieligen Hexenröhrling gefunden!Diesen Anblick kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten!!


----------



## Kalle79 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war heute auch los ..in 3 std. 6,5kg!!!
:m


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch ....
hier ist nix - alles viel zu trocken |uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (23. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch nochmal los und konnte meinen Korb wieder halb füllen.
Leider wirds wohl bald dort vorbei sein....die Harvester sind stark am werkeln.

Weil ich echte Probleme mit dem trocknen bekam, habe ich mir einen Dörrautomaten mit 5 Ebenen geleistet und ich muss sagen....einfach Spitze.#6
Die von gestern sind schon alle trocken und bei denen von heute ist auch schon die hälfte getrocknet.

Gestern gab es dann mal Steinpilze in Sahnesauce dazu Bandnudeln. War mal was anderes und hat allen super geschmeckt.


----------



## silviomopp (24. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#6...also hier hat es heute den ganzen vormittag leise vor sich hin genießelt... die temp. lag dabei immer um 17° C...
das heißt ,ich werde am Samstag um 7 uhr mal eine größere Runde durch die Eifel drehen... 

Bericht folgt... #h


----------



## Housecat (24. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mensch wenn ich das hier so sehe bekomm ich richtig Lust und Appetit auf ne schöne Pilzpfanne. Und wie es aussieht scheint dieses Jahr gut was zu gehen. Tolle Bilder muss ich sagen #6
Leider ist es bei uns die letzte Woche über ganze Zeit trocken gewesen, werde aber trotzdem mal losziehen.


----------



## silviomopp (24. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh ja ...wer jetzt nicht geht, ist wohl selber Schuld....#q


----------



## YuryR. (24. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

also bei uns ist es auch noch sehr trocken 

gut, einige rotfussröhrlinge aber sonst nix..

2 mini steinis letztes mal und 2 etwas über die faustgröße heute


----------



## silviomopp (24. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mein guter Freund und  (Pilzverrückter) war nach feierabend noch in Schevenhütte/Eifel bei Aachen und hat Halimasch, Maronen , Steinpilze u. eine Krause Glucke gefunden...

Keine 2 stunden ... hat mich grad noch angerufen... 

Also an alle ---AB IN DEN WALD !!!  :vik:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja ,Ja ! Für die ganz verrückten unter uns gibtz dann das Nachtpilze sammeln mit Taschenlampe!


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gestern im Wald endlich mal erfolgreich gewesen und meinen Pilzbüddel mit Maronen füllen können :vik:


----------



## Kotzi (26. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gestern 2 handvoll maronen und lecker hallimasch
freu mich schon drauf


----------



## silviomopp (26. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute ging die Post so richtig ab... In der Eifel/ Aachen waren Birkenpilze , Steinpilze und Maronen zu finden... :vik:


----------



## fishmike (26. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sodale, nun hab auch ich endlich mal Zeit schwammerlsuchen zu gehen...
gestern: ca. 5 kg Steinpilze, Maronis, Birkenpilze, Ziegenlippen, Eierschwammerl und da hab ich nur noch die wirklich schönen, frischen, jungen mitgenommen so viele standen da!
heute: wäre ich einmal auf den Hochficht Steinpilze sammeln gefahren, gar nichts... nur ein paar alte verwurmte bzw. vereinzelt ein paar Rotfußröhrlinge. Ich habe dann noch einen Einheimischen getroffen, der hat auch berichtet dass heuer dort einfach keine Steinpilze stehen - warum auch immer... Allerdings, voller Verwunderung fand ich jede Menge Heidelbeeren (Blaubeeren *g*), so auf 1200m
d.h. morgen werde ich gleich noch mal in den erste Wald fahren!

//Michi


----------



## Catherinchen (26. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die ersten Maronen gibts bei uns nördlich von München inzwischen auch. Leider noch sehr wenig. 

Ich denk immernoch mit Wehmut an meine Woche in Kärnten zurück, das war ein Traum!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
Genau so wie unsere Talsperre ,ist der Wald richtig Trocken!
Kein Regen und wenn,dann viel zu wenig°! das ist die Ursache,das es bei uns noch immer wenig-keine Pilze gibt!:c
Mal gucken ob ich morgen mal nStündchen suchen gehe!


----------



## gismowolf (26. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Kiesgrube bei uns im Hausruckwald ist ja wie es aussieht,eine richtige Schwammerl-Goldgrube !
Derzeit ziehen die Signalkrebse inder Traun flußaufwärts.Da muß ch dazusehen,daß ich einen Teil fangen kann und anschließend kurz ein Rundlauf in der Kiesgrube,denn Birkenrauhfüße und Rotkappen wachsen immer noch gewaltig!:m


----------



## Fischdame (27. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kalle79 schrieb:


> ich war heute auch los ..in 3 std. 6,5kg!!!
> :m


 

Hallo Kalle79

Verräts du mir wo du warst?Denn bei uns ist noch Totentanz,LEIDER!!!:c



MfG Brigitte


----------



## fishcatcher99 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
Heute war ich mal wieder los,wir haben den ganzen Wald abgeklappert und tatsächlich die Ersten dies Jahr gefunden!
2Steinis,12 Maronen,2 Birkenpilze,Und ne Tasche voll Halimasch!
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
War bloß ne Haiden Arbeit die sauber zu machen,die Halimasch kochen gerade! Hmmmmmh bald wirds lecker!:z|scardie:
Hier noch 2 Bilder von meinem Erst -Erfog dies Jahr!#6:


----------



## fishmike (27. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
wie bereitet ihr den Halimasch zu? Hab letztens 3 große Baumstümpfe voll mit Halimasch gesehen, hab jedoch noch nie welchen mitgenommen.
Schmecken die denn?

//Michi

PS: Weiß jemand woher der Name Halimasch kommt? *gg* -> siehe Wiki!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ fishmike: Also wenn du welche siehst,unbedingt mitnehmen!
*Ganz Wichtig!!!!: Du musst Halimasch vorm verzehr gut abkochen,sonst könnteste wohl leichte bis mittelschwere Bauchsvchmerzen bekommen!* Aber schmecken tuen die ganz gut! Ich meine mit nem Steini oder nem Pfifferling kommt der natürlich nicht mit aber vorallem wenn du mehrere Leute satt krigen willst und nicht viel Zeit zum Suchen hast ist der Halimasch ne gute adresse ,denn er kommt gleich in Schaaren im Wald vor!
mfg


----------



## gismowolf (28. September 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Super- Run der Rotkappen und der Birkenrauhfüße düfte seit dem letzten WE auf Grund der Trockenheit vorüber sein.Bin schon sehr neugierig,ob es heuer nochmal eine Wachstumsperiode geben wird??Der heutige Fund war aber noch ausreichend für eine Gourmet-Pilzpfanne für zwei!!


----------



## singer (29. September 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei uns in der Gegend war es bis Gestern noch absolut trocken. Kein einziger Pilz zu sehen. Bis jetzt gab es wenn dann nur Sprühregen. Keine Chance das dieser die Erde erreicht.


----------



## gismowolf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/393461/

Gottseidank gilt das nicht für unseren Hausruckwald!!!


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Gismo

Und wieder müssen alle ehrlichen Sammler unter ein paar I...en leiden.|gr: ist wie beim Angeln....

...und interessant find ich das hier,:



> 2. Das Prozedere
> Italiens Wälder sind Staatsbesitz und das Schwammerlsuchen ist dort nur mit Lizenz und Ausweis erlaubt. Die Forstpolizei kontrolliert das streng. Für die Pilzlizenz müssen eine Prüfung gemacht und Gebühren bezahlt werden. Für die Schwammerlsuche wird ein Revier zugewiesen und noch ein Mal kassiert.


Quelle

|rolleyes Sehen viele Angler doch in der Schein/Lizenpflicht in Deutschland zum Angeln eine Schikane und wer weiss was gilt das in Italien analog für Pilze.

evtl ist es eben doch nur sinnvoll gewisse Naturreserven vor jedermann Unbefugten durch Schein/Lizenzpflicht zu schützen als jeden drauf los zu lassen mit dem Ergebniss wie man es in Kärnten hat.

:q Interessant wären auch die Diskussionen in deren Pilzforen in Italien und wie sich sich den schwarzen Peter dort gegenseitig zuschieben.

Am WE wird bei uns in der Norddeutschen Heide mal angetestet.  (Gottseidank noch ohne Prüfung und Schein:q)

Gruss


----------



## silviomopp (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:m...also ich konnte die letzten wochen nicht meckern...fahre morgen nachmittag nochmal in die eifel..ma gucken

Bericht folgt !! ...hat ja gut geregnet ...#h


----------



## Housecat (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe mal ne Frage als Pilzsuchneuling. Wann lohnt es sich denn am meisten Pilze suche zu fahren. Es regnet heute und morgen ganz ordentlich bei uns. Sollte ich dann am Sonntag losgehen oder erst Montag/Dienstag. 
Und welche Wälder sind vorzuziehen für Steinis und Maronen, eher Laubwälder oder doch Nadel/Mischwälder. Sehr dichte Wälder? Flache Gebiete oder Hügelige?

Vlt. könnt ihr mir ja da mal nen paar Tips geben #6


----------



## Ollek (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Housecat

Ich sehe du bist aus Genthin, na da hast du genug Auswahl.

z.b Die Letzlinger Heide richtung Stendal (aus MD kommend)links und rechts der Hauptstrasse und dann rein in den Wald. Oder gleich bei euch in den Brandenburger Wäldern.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht Nadelwald ist gut für Maronen, Mischwald für Steinis, Birken und Butterpilz.

PS. die dicksten Steinis hab ich immer direkt zwischen dem Heidekraut in den Waldlichtungen gefunden. Und warte ruhig noch 2 Wochen, es geht bedingt durch den späten Regen erst langsam los.

Gruss


----------



## silviomopp (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern wieder knapp 2 kg. Ich glaube aber, das es erst richtig losgeht.. ist noch sehr trocken...|wavey:


----------



## melis (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

War gestern im Wald. Extrem nass ist es gewesen. Die Pilze waren teilweise voll Wasser wie ein Schwamm. Sehr wenige frische und gesunde Pilze gab es. Dennoch ist die Saison jetzt offiziell eröffnet.


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War Freitag mal schnell im Wald hier im Taunus. Aktuell alles extrem trocken. Habe dann eine Stelle mit wunderbarem, frischen Hallimasch gefunden. Die Pilz-Tour war damit gerettet. Will gleich mal zu einer größeren Tour aufbrechen.
Gruß
Norge-Klaus


----------



## gismowolf (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@silviomopp 
Ich wünsch Dir noch viele erfolgreiche Pilztouren!!
@Ollek! #6 #6 #6
Wenn`s mir zu bunt(viel)wird,oder ich nicht mehr so laufen kann,wie ich gerne möchte,dann züchte ich auch meine Austernseitlinge zu Hause  :q #h
Einzelne Birkenrauhfüße und Rotkappen finde ich immer noch.
Zur Zeit bin ich etwas mehr mit den Krebsen beschäftigt!!Von denen benötige ich auch so zwischen 150-200 kg für die kargen Wintermonate!:vik:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Leute,
Ich bin gerade mit meinem Vater  an einer ziemlich wenig befahrenen Strasse lang gefahren! Auf einmal sehe ich einen grossen Pilz dort auf der Strasse liegen! Wir sofort angehalten und geguckt,Steinpilz! Ich die Böschung hoch ,noch zwei! Richtig kernige ,gross Bilderbuchsteinpilze,gerade eine Mahlzeit!
Wir werden später auch nochmal ein bisschen gugen gehen im Wald!:vik:


----------



## gismowolf (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe wieder mal gebastelt!!:vik:............

Und es schmeckt herrlich ..........   :q  |supergri


----------



## Ollek (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:q Gismo lecker reich mal durch,

Zu bunt und nicht mehr laufen können lass ich gelten, aber viel wirst du auch bei der Zucht ernten.

Es ist dieses Jahr unglaublich was ich an Ertrag raushole... die Zusammensetzung des Substrates wurde etwas verändert und sie haben feuchtes Klima in Flussnähe, anders als vorher der trockene Heizungsraum.

Hier mein Rekordpilz mit ca. 30cm Hutdurchmesser. 
Der wuchs in knapp 3 Tagen vom Mini zum Maxi.

Gruss#h


----------



## fishcatcher99 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
Ich hab gestern auch jede Menge kleine Halimasch und ne Mahlzeit Maronen gefunden! Hier gehtz jetzt erst richtig los!#6


----------



## silviomopp (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#6 freut mich für euch..ich bin am freitag auf jeden fall in der Eifel...es sei denn ich kann am Donnerstag schon frei machen..dann natürlich eher.

...es hat heute den ganzen Tag geregnet, ein gutes Ohmen für die nächsten Tage !!


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jetzt geht es endlich auch bei uns in der Heide los. 
Bis gestern nur Steinpilze und Birkenpilze und heute endlich auch Maronen gefunden . Alles noch sehr vereinzelt vorhanden aber für meine Freundin und mich reichte es allemal . Wetter soll die Tage optimal werden . Regen und am Tag bis 20 Grad warm . Trübe Aussichten machten mir gestern aber zwei Jäger die ich getroffen habe . Durch die lange Trockenphase sollen die meisten Sporen der Pilze schon abgestorben sein . Hoffe mal die irren sich. #h


----------



## silviomopp (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ gemüsetaxi


#d..die wollen doch nur selber plücken , lass dich nicht irre machen !!


----------



## YuryR. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Durch die lange Trockenphase sollen die meisten Sporen der Pilze schon abgestorben sein



so ein quark

und im winter frieren die alle tot und im frühling ersaufen die?

die pilze die du in diesem jahr sammelst, sind mit sehr hohen warscheinlichkeit auf jahrealtem mycell gewachsen.

das mycell übersteht problemlos den frost und die trockenheit im sommer!


----------



## gismowolf (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Trotz der schon hörbaren Trockenheit (der moosige Boden knistert beim darübergehen!) wächst in meiner Kiesgrube immer noch "Pilziges"!!


----------



## gismowolf (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Morgens ein Fitmarsch durch die Kiesgrube und abends ein Pirschgang am Hausgewässer ist derzeit sehr erfreulich :m


----------



## JerkerHH (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Moin, 

die Pilze sehen ja schon ehct lecker aus !!! 

Aber die ganzen Flusskrebse .... :k:k:k

Boaaaah wie lecker !!!

Wo fängst Du die bitte alle ? 

Bei uns sind die alle geschützt. 

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## gismowolf (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@JerkerHH
Die amerikanischen Signalkrebse sind nicht geschützt!!Die bringen seit ca. 20 Jahren die Fluß-und See- "Ökosysteme"durcheinander.Sie vermehren sich enorm und sind Nahrungskonkurrenten unserer heimischen Fische.Sie besiedeln mittlerweile den gesamten österreichischen Donauraum mit allen Nebenflüssen!Mit meiner Jahreslizenz soll ich auch so viele Krebse wie möglich fangen und entnehmen!


----------



## JerkerHH (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Super !!!! 

Wo genau bist Du denn in Austria ? 

Kannst ja mal einen Karton mit Krebsen versenden  

Gruss


----------



## didi0405 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hi leute

ich war gestern mit fisherman1990 im wald
leckere ausbeute zu mittag für 5 personen


----------



## gismowolf (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@JerkerHH
Du hast eine pn!
@Didi0405
Gratuliere!Schöner Fund!!


----------



## Ollek (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Didi

Geiler Fund, dann gehts also bei uns in der Ecke auch so langsam los.

Na ma sehn morgen bin ich in der Letzlinger mal sehn was läuft

Gruss allen #h


----------



## JerkerHH (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @JerkerHH
> Du hast eine pn!
> @Didi0405
> Gratuliere!Schöner Fund!!



Moin, 

ich habe keine PN... #d

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## gismowolf (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@JerkerHH
Sieh noch mal nach!Beimir ist die pn weggegangen |kopfkrat !!

Bin heute ca.45Minuten durch die Kiesgrube geflitzt.Trotz Kaltlufteinbruch vor zweiTagen ist noch einiges zu finden#h


----------



## ralle (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren heute auch mal unterwegs - und siehe da Pilze ohne Ende !!  es war ne reine Wonne. Es standen da Riesensteinis - waren natürlich nicht mehr genießbar - aber was für Klopfer. Da waren wir einige Tage zu spät !
Von Kuhmaul,Birkenpilz,Steinis, Butterpilze.Maronenröhrling,Ziegenlippe bis hin zu jeder Menge Hallimasch - es war Traumhaft!!


----------



## silviomopp (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:m auch in der Eifel hatten wir am Samstag wieder einiges an Pilzen , es waren Hauptsächlich nur Maronen und junge Birkenpilze.. Das gute daran war, das es kaum Verschnitt und somit kaum Müll gab. Ich hoffe, der Kälteeinbruch in den nächsten Tagen wird nicht zu dolle...ich wollte eigenlich nochmal los... |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns gibt es noch reichlich Pilze.
Vorallem Hallimasch und Ziegenlippe könnte man mit der Sense ernten. Habe aber von denen nix mehr mitgenommen, da wir die Tage zuvor schon reichlich hatten.

Wir haben wieder gut gemischt in 1,5 Stunden gefunden.
Maronen, Rotfußröhrlinge, Echte Reizker, Steinpilze und Perlpilze.


----------



## gismowolf (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem es bei uns heute schon den dritten Tag geschneit hat und die Nachttemperaturen um die -3°C betrugen,nehme ich an,daß die heurige Pilzsaison bei uns beendet ist!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ gismowolf: Lass den Kopf nicht hängen! Nä Jahr gehts Weiter!
Dann kanste ja jetzt angeln gehen!:vik:


----------



## gismowolf (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@fishcatcher99
Danke für Deine Trostspende!!Ich glaube,ich werde es hoffentlich erleben dürfen,bis wieder welche wachsen.Außerdem habe ich ja ca.30 Gläser mit eingelegten Pilzen für die schwammerllose Zeit gehortet!! :vik:
Und wenn das auch nicht langt,dann mach ich es so wie Boardie Ollek und züchte meine Pilze selbst im Gartenhaus.


----------



## silviomopp (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hier gibt es auch noch Pilze...


----------



## Kalle79 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi@all weiss einer ob es im Deister noch Pilze gibt???
wollte morgen eigentlich nochmal los!!!
Gruss Kalle


----------



## silviomopp (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|kopfkrat...Deister in der Nähe von Hannover ???...sind ja fast die selben Gegebenheiten wie hier in der Eifel...also ...Versuch macht Klug... Ich würde es Versuchen..


----------



## Kalle79 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Silvio
Alles klar danke
war letztens bei uns hier in einem kleinen Wald und habe nur 2 Maronen und einen Bilderbuch Steinpilz gefunden!
Deswegen mal in einen gröseseren Wald maschieren!!!!!


----------



## silviomopp (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kalle

Ich glaube, wenn man die richtige Stelle gefunden hat, dann hat man schnell den Korb voll.. In diesem Jahr stehen die Maronen gerne an den Rändern kleiner Schonungen im Moos/Gras.. 

wenn du eine Stelle hast, wo Farn oder Blaubeeren stehen würde ich da mal genauer gucken..

Die Steini`s wachsen heuer gut im Laubwald...sooo ist es in diesem Jahr hier, kannst ja mal berichten, ich will am WE auch nochmal los...


----------



## Kalle79 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Silvio
Werde ich tun!!sag dir dann bescheid
morgen früh gehts los!!!
Zur Not tuns auch Birkenpilze oder Butterpilze!!!
Bis dann !!
Gruss Kalle


----------



## silviomopp (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kalle79 schrieb:


> @Silvio
> Werde ich tun!!sag dir dann bescheid
> morgen früh gehts los!!!
> Zur Not tuns auch Birkenpilze oder Butterpilze!!!
> ...


 

noch ein Tip...frag da mal nach...http://www.pilzforum.eu/board/index.php



Viel Glück morgen...#6


----------



## Wallermaster (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Silvio:

Eifel ist ja ein dehnbarer Begriff... Kannst du uns ein paar gute Tipps für einen Pilz-Hot-Spot geben? Wir wollten am Sonntag mal los (bevor wieder Frost kommt).

Da das Angeln in Kirchberg nur mäßig erfolgreich ist, wollte ich auf Pilze umschwenken. Vielleicht klappt das ja besser...

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## silviomopp (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:m relativ leicht.. A4 Richtung Aachen...Bis Ausfahrt Eifel/ Monschau... Dann weiter richtung Monschau , Ihr biegt dann ab richtung Himmelsleiter ( kennt ihr sicher )... Oben steht der Scleidener-hof (Gaststätte )...auf den Parkplatz und aussteigen.. |supergri Ihr steht dann praktisch schon im Wald.. lauft am besten den Wanderweg entlang.. bis ihr auf die andere Strassenseite wechseln könnt... Ihr müßtet nun im Mischwald stehen... Von da an kann ich euch nicht mehr viele Tips geben--- Das Areal ist groß genug für uns alle.. |closed:

guckst du bei Google -Maps...http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...82568,6.181025&spn=0.000592,0.001203&t=h&z=20

...PS : Die linke Strassenseite richtung Rotterdell ist schon interressant..


----------



## Kalle79 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Silvio
Hallo .habe nicht sehr viel gefunden aber die die ich gefunden habe waren gesund und gross!!!
4 Steinpilze der grösste 250 gr.
und 2 maronen!!#c
Das Problem war das ich mit meiner Oma und Opa da war und die schon sehr früh schlapp gemacht haben!!!
Werde aber morgen nochmal alleine losziehen!!!!!
Gruss Kalle#h


----------



## silviomopp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:m Na bitte - besser als Schneider...wie beim Angeln...


----------



## jirgel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Gismo 

Samtfussrübling
Stockschwämchen 
Austernseitling 
und co gehen erst richtig los ^^.

Nachteil meine Austernbäume sind heuer alle gerottet worden *heul*


----------



## gismowolf (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Du bist mir abgegangen!Hast soviel Streß im Job?
Danke für die Aufmunterung!!|licht Aber Hallimasch und Co sind nicht so ganz meine Geschmacksrichtung! Austernseitlinge wären ja super,aber ich kenn leider keine Baumstümpfe,auf denen sie wachsen!!?Aber ich werde mal auf die Suche gehen!


----------



## silviomopp (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Morgen nochmal in die Eifel gucken....Ich hoffe , es gibt noch solche Prachtexemplare...


----------



## Kalle79 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Silvio
Das ist ja mal ein Bilderbuch Pilz!!!!!!!


----------



## silviomopp (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eifeltour beendet...war ganz nett..bis auf die vielen Leute...






@Kalle...der stand mitten auf dem weg...!!!!


----------



## jirgel (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Jirgel
> Du bist mir abgegangen!Hast soviel Streß im Job?
> Danke für die Aufmunterung!!|licht Aber Hallimasch und Co sind nicht so ganz meine Geschmacksrichtung! Austernseitlinge wären ja super,aber ich kenn leider keine Baumstümpfe,auf denen sie wachsen!!?Aber ich werde mal auf die Suche gehen!




@Gismo 

Mehr als genug außerdem spiele ich seit neuesten mit dem gedanken der Selbständigkeit aber da gibt es so viel zu beachten und neben denn normalen Job zu lernen das mir der Kopf schwindlig wird |bigeyes. Und dann ist die frage ob mir die Bank das Überhaupt  mit finanziert.

So neben bei häng ich auch dem gedanken nach das alles schief geht also weiß ich noch nicht so ganz |kopfkrat mir fehlen noch so viele Infos und die Gründermesse wird da auch keine hilfe sein. 

Schön das ich wennigsten irgend wem abgehe :vik: .

Ach Halimasch habe ich heuer alle verschlafen aber richende Leistlinge konnte ich heute endecken udn sammeln ist doch noch ein schönes Geschenk gewesen :q das mir der Wald da für meine Suppe spendiert hat.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gestern ca.2Std im Hausduckwald,sah viele Pilzleichen (verursacht vom Frost) und zur Aufmunterung 
"einen" für meine Begriffe riesigen Tintling.Seit einigen Tagen haben wir Nachttemperaturen um die +6-+7°C.
Vielleicht kommt doch noch ein Schub neugieriger Pilze ??


----------



## fishmike (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi gismo,

nimmst du Tintlinge mit?
Wenn ja wie schmecken die? Ich hab die noch nie probiert, wachsen (bzw. sind gewachsen) aber in Maßen auf der Wiese hinterm Haus.

Nachdem bei den Pilzen bei uns mom. gar nichts mehr geht bin ich den Hechten ein wenig auf den Leib gerückt... der größte 102cm vom Traunsee (schon wieder ein paar Wochen her), gestern am Abend noch ein 72er ausm Mitterwasser. Weils so schön ist sogar ein Pix im Anhang.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Mike!
Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht!!#6 Wie ich sehe,bist Du da mit dem Boot ungefähr auf Höhe der Bräuwiese.Kennst Du die sogenannten "Stidl" ?Das ist ein Unterwasserberg,der ca.bis 12m unter die Wasseroberfläche reicht und sich ca.in der Mitte der Luftlinie zwischen Fischbrathütte(Moser Schurl) und Gschliefgraben befindet.Dort wurden Piloten in den Seegrund geschlagen,auf denen sich noch vor ca.60 Jahren eine Plattform zum Anlegen mit Booten befand!Zwischen diesen Piloten standen immer schöne Hechte und Barsche.:q
Ja,wenn ich mehrere junge Schopftintlinge finde,nehme ich die natürlich mit!
Der Länge nach halbiert in etwas Butter leicht angebraten und gedünstet schmecken sie wie Spargel!Aber ACHTUNG!!!!!Dazu sollte man keinen Alkohol trinken!!!Es können sich Kreislaufprobleme einstellen!!!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## fishmike (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Gismo,
danke schön!! Ich kenn mich am Traunsee leider nicht aus. Ich war mit einem Freund, der in Gmunden wohnt, dort unterwegs. Nach nur 30 min fischen war der metrige Hecht gelandet; mein Kollege hat noch 2 70er gefangen. Der metrige hat kurz vor Traunkirchen bei der Tauchschule gebissen, auf einen 12er Gummifisch in ca. 10m Tiefe. Ich dachte schon ich hätte einen Taucher gehakt *gg*

Richi und ich waren schon ein paar mal knapp davor dich anzurufen um ein gemeinsames Fischen im Salzkammergut auszumachen, dann haben wir allerdings keine gemeinsamen Termine gefunden und außerdem wollten wir dich nicht beim Häuslbauen stören ;-) Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Jahr mal was - wäre echt schön!

Ich muss schon sagen, jedes mal wenn ich Fotos von deinen Pilzgerichten sehe rinnt mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Die Schopftintlinge sind bei uns sowas wie eine Plage so viele stehen da im Garten - ein klassischer Fall von "allem was leicht geht schätzt man nicht"... Heuer ist es wohl schon zu spät, aber nächstes Jahr werde ich die probieren!

//Michi


----------



## jirgel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Gismo

Bei uns frirrt sich alles tot  zur zeit ist es in der Nacht einfach zu kalt 0 - 2 grad sind einfach zu wennig.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Michi!
Würde mich sehr freuen,wenn es mit einem gemeinsamen Fischzug klappen könnte!Das dritte Bild zeigt in Essigsud eingelegte Schopftintlinge......die ganz wunderbar schmeckten!!Wenn Du Schopftintlinge mal mitnimmst,dann achte darauf,daß sie jung und frische ,weiße Farbe haben.Wenn sie am unteren Schirmrand rötlich oder schon schwarz sind,dann laß die einfach stehen!! #h
@Jirgel!
Dann freuen wir uns halt auf die Speisemorcheln,die nach dem ersten warmen Regen Ende März oder Anfang April in unseren Auwäldern wachsen werden!! #h


----------



## silviomopp (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|kopfkrat..ob man es am Samstag nochmal versuchen kann ?? Ich bin der Meinung, das es Warm genug war.. |kopfkrat


----------



## fishmike (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> |kopfkrat..ob man es am Samstag nochmal versuchen kann ?? Ich bin der Meinung, das es Warm genug war.. |kopfkrat



Bei uns is leider seit 2 Wochen vorbei... nachdem Schnee gelegen is ists wohl sinnlos noch zu suchen #h

//Michi


----------



## didi0405 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

na klar kann man es nochmal versuchen#h
wenn man bedenkt das es die letzten tage um die 7-11grad waren und der boden auch noch nicht ausgekühlt ist, hat man gute chansen noch maronen und andere herbstpilze zu finden#6


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na ja , war wohl das schlechteste Pilzjahr seit ewigen Zeiten . Nun war ich heut mit meinem Hund spazieren in der Nähe vom Truppenübungsplatz in Munster . Jede Menge Butterpilze und das trotz der frostigen Nächte . Nun bin ich aber Maronen und Steinpilzjäger und habe noch nie Butterpilze gesammelt . Also ab ins Internet und mal Infos geholt . Dort steht " bedingt essbar " . Hat jemand Erfahrung in Sachen Butterpilze ? Wollte morgen eigentlich los und die Ernte einfahren :q


----------



## jirgel (1. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das musst du selber rausfinden ich vertrage die Butterpilze ganz gut. Andere bekommen sie nicht so gut durchfall und leiche übelkeit sind die folgen. 

Aber pass auf waren die Pilze mal gefrorren finger weg sind sie schon irgend wo verdorben Finger weg sind sie matschig Finger weg durch denn hohen Eiweiß gehalt der Pilze kannst durch verdorbene eine schöne Lebensmittel vergiftung hollen.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (1. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis . Dann laß ich die mal lieber da wo sie sind . #6 Schönen Sonntag wünscht Michi !


----------



## silviomopp (1. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#c...also in der Eifel gibt es noch Pilze... Eine Handvoll Maronen und sogar Birkenpilze waren noch zu finden. Es war zwar nicht die Masse, aber immerhin hat es für 4 Personen gereicht..


----------



## fishcatcher99 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
Sagt ma wie erkennt man den echten Pffierling?|wavey:


----------



## silviomopp (1. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Unterschied zum Pfifferling, der auf der Hutunterseite aderige Leisten besitzt, hat der Falsche Pfifferling gegabelte und herablaufende Lamellen. Sein Fleisch ist auch wesentlich dünner. Die Lamellen sind meist etwas dunkler als der Hut. 




Ich würde dir raten, mal eine Pilzberatung aufzusuchen , wenn du dir nicht sicher bist. Pilzberatung übers I-net ist zu Gefährlich !!!!


kannst aber selber mal nachlesen..http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falscher_Pfifferling


----------



## silviomopp (7. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich glaube, das war es leider für dieses Jahr... nach fast 3 Stunden ist das alles gewesen...:c


----------



## gismowolf (7. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns findet man nur mehr einzelne,meist schon vergammelte Pilze!:c
Zum Abschluß noch ein Blick über den herbstlichen Teich in der Kiesgrube.#h


----------



## Monsterqualle (9. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns im Nordwesten geht es jetzt erst so richtig los mit den Pilzen. Samstag und Sonntag konnte ich jeweils an die 3 Kilo Steinpilze und Maronen ernten.Und das jeweils in einer guten Stunde. Wenn es jetzt nicht zu kalt wird, wird die Truhe dieses Jahr wohl doch noch ein wenig gefüllt.#6


----------



## Kalle79 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Monsterqualle!!!!
Das ist ja garnicht so weit weg von uns hier!!!!
dann werde ich auch noch mal die tage losziehen!!!!!
wo hast du die gefunden??
im Nadelwald oder buchenwald oder....


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kalle79 schrieb:


> @Monsterqualle!!!!
> 
> wo hast du die gefunden??
> im Nadelwald oder buchenwald oder....


Zur Zeit stehen die nur im sehr lichtem Mischwald. Im reinen Nadelwald ist im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr absolut nichts zu finden. Es muss schön moosig und mit etws Gras durchwachsen sein.

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist: Da wo ich letztes Jahr reichlich Steinpilze und Maronen ernten konnte, wächst dieses Jahr überhaupt nichts. Noch nicht einmal Pilze die ich nicht bestimmen kann. Woran mag das liegen? In einem anderem Waldstück, ca. 1 Km weiter hingegen wachsen die im Moment wie blöde, und da war letztes Jahr fast nichts.|uhoh:


----------



## Kalle79 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vielleicht hast du letztes jahr ja zu doll zugeschlagen und die haben Angst rauszukomen????


----------



## Monsterqualle (17. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Am Samstag hatte ich noch mal so richtig Glück.

Da hatte ich mal einen neuen Wald begutachtet, und in knapp 2 Std. mit meinen beiden Jungs knappe 11 Kilo Maronen und Steinpilze zusammen. Geputzt kamen dann 5,5 Kilo in die Truhe.:vik:


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eben gerade war ich auch noch mal für ne halbe Std. im Wald. Der große Korb ist wieder bis zum Anschlag voll. Als ich zurück zum Auto kam, meinten 2 Wildsäue, dass es ihr Auto ist, und wollten mich nicht einsteigen lassen. Erst nach dem ich die gehörig zur Sau gemacht habe, ließen sie mich ans Auto ran. Weiter als 10 m haben die sich allerdings nicht entfernt. Leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei. So etwas ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen. Die waren absolut zahm.#d


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Monsterqualle: Wenn die doch so zahm waren , und du eh schon die passende Beilage hattest warum hast du denn die armen Wildschweine nicht mit an den Tisch genommen?#d Die schmecken noch besser als Pilze, glaub ma! Un die hätten sich gefräut wenn die endlich aus dem kalten Wald in den warmen Topf gewandert weren!:q Ach,oder war dein Kofferraum zu klein??|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ne Spass bei Saite! Ich glaub ich muss auch noch ma los,es ist so warm hier und die Luft is auch schmurkig! Aber erst wenn s mir wieder besser geht!:c:c:c

mfg:vik:


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> @ Monsterqualle: Wenn die doch so zahm waren , und du eh schon die passende Beilage hattest warum hast du denn die armen Wildschweine nicht mit an den Tisch genommen?#d
> 
> 
> 
> mfg:vik:


Ich war kurzfristig am überlegen. Aber auf Grund der Größe des Kartoffelschälmessers habe ich mich dann doch entschieden die nicht zu schlachten.:m


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Aach das geht schon,wenn die so zahm waren weren die auch so eingestiegen und gefahren weren die auch!:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (18. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich werde es am Wochenende auch nochmal versuchen.
Bei der Wärme sollte noch was gehen...


----------



## Monsterqualle (19. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich werde es am Wochenende auch nochmal versuchen.
> Bei der Wärme sollte noch was gehen...



Das mach mal.

Heute morgen habe ich mir wieder mal ein neues Stück Wald angeschaut. Und der Korb war in ner halben Stunde wieder gut gefüllt. Im Moment sprießt es hier in der Gegend wie verrückt aus dem Boden.


----------



## jirgel (19. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich wart noch immer auf meine Samtfussrüblinge ^^ zur zeit ist irgend wie Zeit der Risspilze und Schwindlinge da lass ich aber die finger Davon.


----------



## Kalle79 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wenn ich das so lese dann muss ich auch noch mal los!!!
Wetter ist ja Hammer!!


----------



## Kalle79 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute nochmal los und bin den GANZEN WALD durchgegangen#d#d#d
1 zerfressener Steinpilz sonst nichts ..:c:c:c
Kaputt wie nen schwein und nich ein Pilz!!!
Naja  das wars dieses jahr bei uns wohl!!!!:r


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie erhofft, es gibt immer noch Pfifferlinge!!!
Hab sogar einen richtig Kapitalen erwischt mit bestimmt 7cm Hutdurchmesser. Insgesamt waren es zwar nicht viele, aber dafür große.
Und es scheint noch lang nicht vorbei zu sein, denn an einigen Stellen schauten noch kleine gelbe Köpfchen aus dem Moos.

Ansonsten gab es noch viele verschiedene Lamellenpilze, die ich alle nicht so genau kenne und deshalb stehen lasse. Für einen ehemals schönen Steinpilz war ich allerdings ca. 3 Wochen zu spät dran, aber die Stelle hab ich mir genau gemerkt:m


----------



## Monsterqualle (23. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war am Samstag auch noch mal los. Wieder mal gute 5 Kilo Maronen und Steinpilze konnten wir einsacken. Nun ist die Truhe aber auch voll genug.

Übrigens: Die 2 Wildsäue sind wirklich zahm. Die waren sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag wieder auf der Bullenweide. Das ist wohl deren neue Rotte. Es soll da laut Erzählungen einen Bauern und Jäger geben, der Wildschweine in seinem Kuhstall züchtet, und dann hin und wieder welche frei lässt, um die dann zu schießen.#q


----------



## BöhserZwerg (25. November 2009)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jetzt ist es bei uns,laut Opas Aussage,zu kalt für Pilze.Ein paar kleine Fliegenpilze,manchmal auch Butterpilze,sind noch zu erahnen oder schon längst verottet,aber gute Steinpilze oder Maronen gibt es erst nächstes Jahr wieder bei uns.Wie sieht es bei euch denn um die Jahreszeit aus?Ist es bei euch auch schon zu kalt oder spriessen die Pilze trotzdem noch aus dem Boden?
Gruss Matthes


----------



## jirgel (11. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na wie schauts aus rühren sich die Morcheln schon |rolleyes

Lebt ihr noch alle ?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi ,

Joaaar ich glaub ich leb noch ! :vik:

Also ich habe im Wald noch nix von Morcheln gesehen ! 

is auch noch n bischen kalt ...

gruss |wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus jirgel!
Hoffe,daß es bald wärmer wird!In den Auwäldern an Traun und Ager schießen sie erst nach dem ersten "warmen Regen" heraus!!Wenn es noch eine Woche warm geblieben wäre,könnten sie schon da sein!Aber bei den Nachttemperaturen zwischen -3 und +1°C ist noch Pause!
Habe heute im WEB gelesen,daß in Ungarn und in Deutschland (Karlsruhe) schon welche gefunden wurden.
Habe in der Winterzeit wieder neue Jigs mit Haaren und Federn,mehrläufige 
Spinner (mit bis zu 3 Spinnerblättern) und eine Menge Streamer gemacht,bzw.gebunden.
Wie gehts Dir?Hoffe,daß Deine Bacherl wieder gurgelnd rinnen!!
Gruß Wolfgamg


----------



## jirgel (11. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ach es geht danke |bla: 

Fischmässig gehts ja wieder aber leider schneit es seit heute wieder|bigeyes Mensch der Winter nervt  heute hate ich beim Flyfi alles von Regen Schnee und Graupeschauer alles sogar 15min sonnenschein und Affenhitze :g 

Jop von denn ersten Morcheln hab ich schon Bilder gesehen bei uns ist aber alles pilzige Mangelware bin ja schon froh wenn ich einen Porling zu gesicht bekommen :q.

Und selbiger was macht die Welt ?


----------



## rob (12. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wir wollten auch schon los um morcheln zu suchen, zum glück waren wir noch nicht.
auf den märkten bekommt man sie schon angeboten, dadurch bin ich nervös geworden und dachte es geht schon voll los.
so habe ich ja noch nichts versäumt.
wir wollen heuer bei bruck in die donauau stechen.bei petronell, ich hoff wir finden welche.ist ein komplett neues revier für uns.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (12. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Versuche es trotzdem einmal und betrachte halt den Ausflug als gesundheitsfördernden Au - Spaziergang,wenn Du nichts findest!In der Regel sind die Morcheln in den Donauauen rund um Wien und zur Grenze gegen die Slowakei immer ca.2-3 Wochen früher als bei uns gewachsen!!
http://www.pilzepilze.de/cgi-bin/webbbs/pconfig.pl
Da kannst Du nachlesen,ob sie schon wachsen,wenn es jemand aus der Gegend postet!!!Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## jirgel (12. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gismo 

Guter Tipp ich guck auch immer hier noch http://www.pilzforum.eu/board/index.php :q

deswegen brennts mir schon wieder unter denn Nägel mal gucken das ich wieder ein paar Auwälder richtung Graz unsicher mache auch bei Liezen dürfts bald im Auwald tuschen und die Pilze aus der erde schießen.


----------



## gismowolf (12. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ jirgel 
Danke,die Seite ist ab jetzt in meiner Pilz-Link-Sammlung!!


----------



## jirgel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

überall morchelts schon nur bei uns nicht  wir sind woll 5 monaten hinten.


----------



## gismowolf (15. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Warte es ab,ab morgen soll es wärmer werden,der Boden ist gut durchfeuchtet und der Mond ist seit Mittwoch im Zunehmen!!:q
Schätze,daß nächste Woche schon die ersten in die Sonne blinzeln werden!!#h


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bin Dienstag 3 Std durch die Au gehirscht..............keine einzige Morchel!
Hoffe,daß bald ein ergiebiger,warmer Regen prasselt und dann sollten sie da sein!! #6 :q


----------



## rob (22. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war am freitag in der au, bei mir war auch nichts.
keine morchel, dafür bärlauch satt.
jetzt war es ja relativ warm die woche, soll ich es am wochenende wieder versuchen?

lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der für gestern und heute prognostizierte Regen hat leider auch ausgelassen aber Mittwoch nächster Woche ist Vollmond und bis dahin  " müssen " sie da sein!!!|bigeyes Also immer gut schauen
(mit einem Stöckchen die Bärlauchblätter zur Seite schieben,daß man darunter versteckte besser sehen kann)und einige Pirschgänge mehr sollten ja gut für die Gesundheit sein!!#6


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

ich bin relativ neu beim Pilze sammeln.

Wie zeichnen sich gute Stellen der Morcheln aus? 

Weiß jemand was vom Raum Konstanz?

mfg Kretzer


----------



## posengucker (22. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hej,

muss auch wieder Mal was im Schwammerlforum schreiben .

Wir konnten am Wochenende die ersten Morcheln verhaften, allerdings waren es nur 6 Stück.

Morgen werden wir wieder den Auwald unsicher machen und hoffen, dass wir mehr davon finden werden.

lg
Werner


----------



## jirgel (22. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns wirds essig werden durch die Nacht sind wir noch immer bei 1 bis 2 grad minus.


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Pogu
Servus Werner! Freut mich,daß Du mal wieder was von Dir hören läßt!!#6 Wünsch Dir fürs WE viel Glück und wünsche mir einige 
Morchelfundfotos von Dir!
Beim Jirgel im Ennstal ist es noch saukalt in der Nacht und bei uns
hat es auch nicht mehr als +3°C........Aber die Hoffnung lebt!!!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

H U R R A , sie sind da!!Heute Nachmittag nahm ich mir eine Stunde Zeit und pirschte durch die Au.Meine schon etwas älteren,doch gut geschulten Augen erblickten sie im Bärlauchdschungel :m  :m


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und ich kann Euch versichern,sie haben auch wunderbar geschmeckt!!  :vik:


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waidmannsheil zu Deiner Beute!

mfg Kretzer

Ich hab leider nix gefunden. Ist halt auch recht trocken bei uns, hier in Konstanz.


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Kretzer!
Für Dich hab ich extra ein Foto von einer Esche(Baum) eingestellt.Die Morcheln wachsen mit Vorliebe im Wurzelbereich dieser Bäume!! Da solltest Du genau unter den Bärlauchblättern suchen!Auch bei uns ist es sehr trocken.Aber wie schon in einem Beitrag vorher erwähnt,ist der Mond im Zunehmen und Mittwoch nächster Woche voll.Ich habe zwar nur kurz auf den Knien herumkriechend gesucht,aber doch eine delikate Mahlzeit gefunden.Ich hoffe,daß die heutige Nacht etwas wärmer wird,dann benötige ich morgen früh schon ein Körbchen!!


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Kretzer!
> Für Dich hab ich extra ein Foto von einer Esche(Baum) eingestellt.Die Morcheln wachsen mit Vorliebe im Wurzelbereich dieser Bäume!! Da solltest Du genau unter den Bärlauchblättern suchen!Auch bei uns ist es sehr trocken.Aber wie schon in einem Beitrag vorher erwähnt,ist der Mond im Zunehmen und Mittwoch nächster Woche voll.Ich habe zwar nur kurz auf den Knien herumkriechend gesucht,aber doch eine delikate Mahlzeit gefunden.Ich hoffe,daß die heutige Nacht etwas wärmer wird,dann benötige ich morgen früh schon ein Körbchen!!


Aha, interssant. Danke für den Tip! Da werde ich morgen nochmal an meiner Bärlauchstelle schauen.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## jirgel (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gismo jetzt ist amtlich i mog die nimmer   ( geh sicher doch  was tat i ohne dich im Österreicherteil hier  ) , heute neben denn Flifi bin ich am Ufer unser auwäldchen herumgekrochen nichts ist nicht mal eine bei uns wird also die Morchzeit wie alle 3 jahre wieder mal komplett ausfallen. 

Aber schauen wir mal wenn es jetzt noch mal schön sonnig wird könnte es am Montag doch noch zu vereinzelten Morcheln kommen aber Hoffnung habe ich keine mehr.


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel!
Hast Du nicht Montag Deinen freien Tag?Wenn Du willst,treffen wir uns am Vormittag in Attnang Puchheim und pirschen gemeinsam durch die Au!?
Wenn Du kannst,schick mir eine pn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jirgel (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Frei Ja Lust hätte ich auch aber leider keine Zeit, wie immer so im leben zuerst helfe ich meinen Vater aus (seit der Knie op im Winter du ich das öfters  freiwillig) mähen, und dann ist der Tag eh schon fast vorbei da werde ich mir meinen Hund schnappen und eben noch mal nachsehen.

Aber danke für das Angebot. #6


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ok,wenn ich mehrere finde,werde ich welche trocknen,vielleicht passt Dir das ein andermal! #h


----------



## rob (24. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

na super wolfgang!!
gut gemacht, wenn ich neben den wochenendterminen noch zeit finde, werd ich mich auch in die au begeben.
weit werde ich eh nicht kommen, da ich im moment an einer schleimbeutelentzündung im hüftgelenk leide.
viel glück allen suchern.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (24. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Auf dem Weg zum Neubau meines Sohnes konnte ich heute nicht an der Au vorbeifahren.Ich mußte einfach einen Rundgang machen!!Eine knappe halbe Stunde.Morchelbecherlinge in ganzen Kolonien und dazwischen Morcheln.  
Zur Abwechslung gab es heute zum Abendessen einmal Morchelbecherlinge.
Sie schmeckten excellent.Die Morcheln trocknen bis morgen am Aquariumdeckel!! #h


----------



## Kotzi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich wäre dafür gismowolf zu sperren
kann ja nicht angehen was du uns die ganze zeit unter die nase reibst


----------



## gismowolf (25. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kotzi !!
Ich sagte ja schon,daß ich ein altes,aber geschultes Auge habe!!Das dauert halt bei Dir vielleicht noch ein paar Jahre!?
Es ist heuer extrem schwierig,die kleinen Morcheln zu sehen.Wahrscheinlich wachsen sie wegen der Trockenheit sehr langsam.Darum bin ich in der Au heuer auf meinen Knien unterwegs,wenn ich Morchelbecherlinge gefunden habe.In deren Nachbarschaft wachsen die Morcheln auch mit Vorliebe!!Das Verhältnis Morcheln zu Morchelbecherlingen ist jedoch heuer extrem schlecht für die Morcheln.


----------



## posengucker (26. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Wolfgang,

konnte ca 25 Stück finden.

Sehr interessant, dass auch die Morchelbecherlinge verwendbar sind.

Bereitest du die Berchlinge gleich wie die Morcheln zu?

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (26. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Werner!
Man kann sie genauso wie die Morcheln zubereiten und sie schmecken auch 
ähnlich!Der leichte Chlorähnliche Geruch verschwindet beim Erhitzen.Damit
in der Pfanne nicht so große Teile liegen,schneide ich die größeren in ca.1-1,5 cm breite Streifen!Hier noch ein link.
http://www.ichkoche.at/cms/rezepte/Themenwelten/Pilze/index.html?id=8828


----------



## rob (26. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich habe es leider nicht in den wald geschafft, somit null pilze.
eventuell werd ich am mittwoch gehen können.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (26. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Ich wünsche Dir baldige Fitneß,damit Du nichts versäumst!
Auch heute bin ich wieder eine Stunde in der Au auf den Knien herumgekrochen.Das Grünzeug wird immer dichter,aber aufgrund der Trockenheit werden die Morcheln nicht viel größer.An der selben Stelle wie gestern konnte ich heute etwas mehr Morcheln finden.Das heißt,daß immer neue wachsen.In zwei Tagen ist Vollmond,der zieht sie förmlich aus dem Boden!!Man muß halt extrem genau schauen,um welche zu finden!! #h


----------



## Kotzi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das Problem sind nicht die augen sondern die wälder in der umgebung und das wetter im westerwald.
bei den kleinen rotkappen krieche ich auch immer tastend über den boden


----------



## gismowolf (27. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kotzi !
Könnte es sein,daß Du weder gehört oder gesehen hast,daß in dem Wald,in dem Du suchst,jemals Morcheln gefunden wurden ?????????????
Die wachsen nämlich nicht in jedem Wald!Sie bevorzugen kalksaure Böden!!
Frag doch mal ältere Menschen,von denen Du weißt,daß sie Pilze suchen,ob die Plätze wissen,wo Morcheln im Frühjahr zu finden sind!!

Ich kann es nicht lassen!Auch heute mußte ich eine Stunde in die Au.Irgend was zog mich dorthin.Siehe Bildbericht::vik: :vik:
................solche Riesen............


----------



## posengucker (28. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Wolfang,

tolle Ausbeute. Die großen Morcheln würden sich perfekt für "Gefüllte Morcheln mit Hechtfarce und Spargel" eignen.
Ich hoffe, am Freitag auch solche Exemplare zu finden, denn obiges Gericht ist ein Gedicht .

Bei meinem Vater wachsen die Morcheln dzt. sogar im Garten mitten in Wien.

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Werner!
Gruß an Deinen Vater!!Der hat es ja ganz toll:Kann den Morcheln beim wachsen zusehen und wenn sie Pfannenreife haben,werden sie frisch geerntet!!  #6
@Giantkiller!
Hast Du vielleicht einige Fotos für uns??
Natürlich war ich auch heute in der Au.Aber seht selbst:


----------



## rob (28. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

servus!

ich war heute mit der michi im wald und wir haben ca. 30 morcheln in 2 stunden gesammelt.
die meisten waren schon etwas älter und einige ganz frische waren auch dabei, mal sehen wie es weiter läuft.
das beste ist, es war nicht in der au sondern in einem wald quasi gleich bei uns ums eck.
hier gibt es auch bärlauch und im september massenhaft parasole und herrenpilze.
hurra, endlich einen guten platz in der nähe, an dem auch fast niemand sucht.
ich denke wir werden hier auch rotkappen finden.

die morcheln haben wir in der pfanne kurz gedünstet und mit bandnudeln in olivenöl gegessen.unglaublich lecker...!!

ich freu mich schon auf juni, da wächst hier in den wiesen ein kleiner pilz der so aromatisch wie die morchel sein soll.
ein nachbar wird mich mitnehmen, er kennt nur einen mundartnamen für diesen für mich neuen pilz.
die meisten leute kennen den nicht, ist aber unter den wissenden eine spezializät.
werde dann fotos einstellen, eventuell kann den jemand bestimmen.

lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Gratuliere zu Eurem Fund!!!!!Sagt der Nachbar zu dem unbekannten Pilz " Noglschwaumm"= Nagelschwammerl ????So etwas ist mir aus meiner Kindheit vom Westrufer des Sees bekannt.Die haben ganz herrlich geschmeckt!!
Aber es könnte auch anders lauten,denn in jedem Ort rund um den See wird ja ein anderer Dialekt gesprochen!!

@GiantKiller
Von den Morcheln natürlich.


----------



## gismowolf (29. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Toll!!So große Morcheln hab ich noch nie gesehen!!Ist in Eurer Nähe ein AKW?Wahnsinn ... 28 cm hoch!?? Da stolpert man ja darüber. Danke!!


----------



## gismowolf (30. April 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Aber zum Essen sind mir die kleinen,die ich hier in der Au finde.lieber!


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach dem Regen in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag sind die Morcheln jetzt voll da!!:vik: :vik: #h


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es die nicht ! (MeckPomm)
Nur die stinkende Variante ! :q

Allerdings ist der Boden, durch den langen strengen Winter, wohl auch noch zu kalt !?!

Aber ich freue mich schon wieder auf den Herbst !


----------



## rob (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Sagt der Nachbar zu dem unbekannten Pilz " Noglschwaumm"= Nagelschwammerl ????So etwas ist mir aus meiner Kindheit vom Westrufer des Sees bekannt.Die haben ganz herrlich geschmeckt!!
> Aber es könnte auch anders lauten,denn in jedem Ort rund um den See wird ja ein anderer Dialekt gesprochen!!



servus wolfgang!

genau das sind sie!
hast du ein foto von den schwammerl und was weisst du über ihn?
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Tut mir leid!!Ich hab die nur in der Erinnerung!Und daß sie fantastisch gut geschmeckt haben!Wenn Du welche gefunden hast,dann mach bitte einige gute Fotos davon,damit wir sie bestimmen können!!!!!!Hast Du wieder Morcheln suchen können!Bei uns sind sie nach dem Regen explosionsartig über Nacht herausgeschossen und wachsen extrem schnell.Ich sammle jeden Tag einen Korb voll,trockne viele und lege sie auch in Essig ein! #h


----------



## gismowolf (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Getrocknete und eingeweckte (gekocht und in Essigsud eingelegt)Morcheln.  :vik: #h


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
sieht ja echt lecker aus .
Habt ihr ein Glück , hier bei uns in Holland gibts nur Champions ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schöner Trööt!
#6
Ich oute mich mal als professioneller Maronen und Steinpilzsammeler. Bei allem anderen habe ich zu viel Schiss..., und nach den Bildern eines Pilzbuches suchen, ich weiß ja auch nicht...|bigeyes


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

servus wolfgang!
ich werde, wenn es soweit ist, fotos einstellen.
zum sammeln bin ich seit letzter session nicht gekommen, eventuell morgen.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Udo!
Dafür gibt es bei Euch jede Menge sehr geschmackvolle Zander!!:q  Irgendwie gleicht sich alles gut aus!! #6
@ Kohlmeise !
Als Super-Wobblerbauer bist Du mir ja schon bestens bekannt.
Sei willkommen im Klub der Pilzesucher!! #h
@rob !
Wünsch Dir und Deiner Frau viel Glück bei der nächsten Pirsch im Wald! #6  .......und wünsch mir einige Super-Pilzfotos!!! #h


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

das wünsch ich dir wolfgang!:m


----------



## gismowolf (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ rob !
............von Euch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Den heutigen Fund hab ich wieder getrocknet!


----------



## orchidee (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Herzliche Grüße an alle Pilzfreunde! Tolle "Fänge" habt ihr da in letzter Zeit gemacht.

@Sterni



> Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es die nicht ! (MeckPomm)
> Nur die stinkende Variante ! :q


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig!
Diese Morcheln hier habe ich z.B. gestern im Technologiepark in Warnemünde entdeckt. Es handelte sich dabei um 2 wirklich stattliche Exemplare mit fast faustgroßen Fruchtkörpern. Allerdings ist es mir in unserer Umgebung noch nicht gelungen, wirklich ergiebige Morchelstellen ausfindig zu machen, vorhanden sind sie aber schon.


----------



## Sterni01 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie gesagt: Ich finde im Herbst nur immer die ,,Stinker,, !

Was für nen Boden bzw Umgebung bevorzugen die Morcheln denn. Ich könnt mich ja mal auf die Socken machen....


----------



## orchidee (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tja Sterni, was günstige Bedingungen für Morcheln angeht, bin ich auch überfragt.
Man hört immer, dass Eschen und Pestwurz evtl. einen Hinweis auf Morchelvorkommen geben.


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war gestern wieder im wald und konnte einige morcheln finden.
aber es war mühsam und merklich weiniger.denk mir, langsam ist es wieder vorbei.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Robert!
Pass bitte gut auf,daß Du nicht zu alte Morcheln mitnimmst.Die sind,wie alle altständigen Pilze nicht mehr für den Verzehr geeignet!Es können Magenkrämpfe und Kreislaufprobleme auftreten!!!
Frische Morcheln sind hell und knackig und wenn Du sie der Länge nach aufschneidest,auch innen glatt und hell.Wenn eine etwas rauhe und bräunliche Farbe sichtbar ist,prüfe sie gut,ob sie nicht schon madig sind und wenn das Morchelfleisch mürbe und brüchig ist,dann entsorge sie,denn die sind dann schon zu alt!!!
Seit einigen Tagen sammle ich keine mehr,denn beim letzten Augang mit Pilzkorb waren schon mehr als 60% ungenießbar!!


----------



## rob (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke dir für die info.
die letzte fuhre war wohl schon nicht mehr so geniessbar.
passe in zukunft besser auf.
lg rob


----------



## jirgel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach 30 Kilometern neben denn Auwäldchen der Enns entlang nach harten entbehrlichen Zeiten der Morchelfreien jahren kann ich mit Gismo wieder nicht mithalten  

Aber ich kann wieder mal einen Morchelerfolg aus dem Ennstal melden mit immer noch 1 meter Schnee auf denn Bergen  

Und Zwar da da dadaaa da 

Chinamorcheln auch unter denn Namen Judasohr oder Holunderschwamm bekannt und ganze 4 ja 4 ganze seltene echte Ennstaler raritäten Speisemorcheln  








Lacht net  bei uns sind Morchel eine seltenheit wie bei manchen die Steinpilze  ;(  darum freu ich mich wie ein Kind bei Weihnachten darüber


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

herzlichen glückwunsch jirgel!!
die chinamorchel habe ich noch nie gesehen.
lass sie dir alle munden!

@gismo: wie sieht es den aus, kann ich in meinem morchelwald, in dem ich auch schon ein champignon gefunden habe, rotkappen finden?wo stehen die noch einmal?
lg rob


----------



## jirgel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Rob 

Rotkappen bzw birkenpilze sind Mykorrhizapilze sie brauchen einen Baumpartner oder meinst du Lepista Nuda ?

Zu denn Rotkappen die stehen bei uns immer unter Birken.
Aber auch Eichen Pappeln Fichten können sich mit denn verschiedenen Rotkappenarten.


----------



## gismowolf (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel!Gratuliere zu Deinem Fund!!Du mußt wahrscheinlich noch etwas genauer suchen,dann wirst Du mehrere Morcheln finden!!#6 
@Robert!
Wenn man Judasohren findet,sollten sie so,wie auf angehängten Fotos aussehen!Die von Jirgel sind wahrscheinlich schon getrocknet!!?? 
Rotkappen wachsen im Wurzelbereich der Bäume,die Jirgel schon angeführt hat.Bei uns finde ich sie auch noch bei Pappeln(Espen),Föhren und Kiefern.Die Färbung der Kappe variert da von orange,ziegelrot und verschiedene Brauntöne.Eines haben sie alle - beim Anschnitt verfärben sie sich dunkelgrau bis schwarz.
Der Birkenpilz oder genauer Kapuzinerrauhfuß bleibt beim Anschnitt weiß und verfärbt sich auch beim erhitzen nicht!!
Wenn es warm bleibt oder noch wärmer wird,können wir bis Ende Mai mit den Rotkappen rechnen.ich schätze so in der letzten Maiwoche!! #6


----------



## Sterni01 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vor allem kalkhaltige, leicht basische Böden mögen die. #h



Da geht es ja schon los. Kalkhaltige Böden sind bei uns kaum zu finden !
Ich fahre eh mindestens 60 km, um mal Steinpilze oder Maronen bzw Rotkappen zu finden ! 
Da ich an der Warnow wohne, finde ich hier nur torfigen Boden...


----------



## gismowolf (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel !
Ich hab mir Deine "Judasohren" auf dem Teller stark vergrößert angesehen und komme zu dem Schluß,daß es sich da um den Morchelbecherling handelt!!
Könnte es sein,daß die Leute in Deiner Gegend zum Morchelbecherling eben Judasohr sagen???????Das Judasohr(Fotos im oberen Beitrag)wächst mit Vorliebe auf alten Hollerstämmen und nicht am Boden!!!!!!!
Der Morchelbecherling wächst oft gemeinsam mit den Morcheln.Wenn man
ein Stück abbricht,riecht er etwas nach Chlor!!Dieser Geruch verschwindet beim Erhitzen(in der Pfanne!!).Geschmacklich reihe ich den Morchelbecherling ebenbürtig mit den Morcheln ein!
http://www.pilz-baden.ch/galerie/venosa.html
http://www.norwegen-freunde.com/sopp/text/pdm_becher.php


----------



## jirgel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nee sind Judasohren Gismo nur sind sie trocken gepflückt worden erst nach dem Wassern sehen sie wieder wie Judasohren aus. Hab sie direkt vom Hollunderbaum gepflückt ^^ was ihnen aber nicht schadet da so lange sie zäh und biegsam sind sich nur in trockenstarre befinden sollten sie sich aber nimmer biegen lassen und dabei brechen finger weg dann sind sie tot. 

Morchelbecherlinge gibts bei uns gar nicht bzw hab ich nie welche gefunden,


----------



## gismowolf (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel !Alles klar!!
Getrocknete kann man sowieso "ewig" aufbewahren.Nur soll man sie gut unter Verschluß halten,damit sie auch keine Feuchtigkeit aus der Luft aufnehmen können! #6


----------



## jirgel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab wieder eine |supergri Morchel verhaften können an einer ganz arg Untypischen Morchelstelle mitten im tiefsten dunklen Nadelwald mit auf denn Weg stand die da rum |kopfkrat

Auf jeden falle wird die mal getrocknet.


----------



## orchidee (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns hier oben an der Küste sind nach den ergiebigen Regenfällen der letzten Tage die Maipilze (Mairitterlinge) schon voll da.
Wie sieht es denn mit diesem Pilz in Österreich aus?


----------



## Lausitzerangler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,

wie siehts bei euch denn dieses Jahr mit Pfifferlingen aus, ich denke mal wenn es noch ein bißchen wärmer wird ist in 2 Wochen Hochsaison bei uns. Geregnet hat es ja genug.

Mfg Juri


----------



## gismowolf (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe heute bei einem Rundgang im Hausruckwald die ersten Eierschwammerl gefunden!!#6 #h


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und wie erwartet,konnte ich auf einer Fitneßrunde in der Kiesgrube die ersten Rotkappen und Eierschwammerl "ernten"!!


----------



## posengucker (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch wir konnten vor 2 Wochen bereits die ersten Eierschwammerln im Burgenland finden.

Die Ausbeute war noch nicht so toll, für eine kleine Eierspeis mit Schwammerl hat es aber gereicht.

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Werner!
Mit Zwiebel,Ei und grüner Petersilie ....... eine Gaumenfreude!!:q


----------



## jirgel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist nur Regenwald aber davon reichlich n a warten wirs ab erste Porlinge und 3 Semmelstopperl hab ich ja schon gefunden aber reichlich ist was anderes aber wenn das große Wassern nicht bald auf hört ersauft noch der stärkste Mycel ihm Wald.


----------



## gismowolf (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jirgel
Ich war heute trotz Regen wieder in der Kiesgrube.Es wäre besser gewesen,wenn ich einen Neopren-Taucheranzug angezogen hätte!! Das Wasser kam aus allen Richtungen auf mich zu.:c  Lohn für die nasse Plackerei......siehe Foto!!
Aber es kann nur noch besser werden!#h


----------



## gismowolf (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich mußte heute trotz widrigem Wetter wieder in die Eierschwammerlgründe im Hausruckwald und nachsehen,ob sich etwas finden läßt!#6 Man muß aber schon noch ein gutes Auge haben,um sie im und unter dem Laub entdecken zu können.
Ich glaube,daß ich ab nächster Woche schon ein größeres Körbchen benötige!!|wavey:


----------



## jirgel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

naja kann sich doch sehen lassen


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe heute wieder mal in den Schwammerlgründen nachgesehen! Eierschwammerl wachsen gut,es wird in den nächsten Wochen einiges zu finden geben!!Und dann fand ich heute wieder mal eine Rotkappe.Nachdem die Rotkappen meiner Erfahrung nach(immerhin schon gut 40 Jahre Schwammerlsucher!)ab Neumond zu wachsen beginnen,ist es ein gutes Zeichen,wenn sie sich schon 5 Tage vor Neumond sehen lassen!!Ich nehme an,daß ab dem Wochenende ertragreiche Funde gemacht werden können!


----------



## fabikus (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallohallo ich bin bald um Gosau (ca. ne Stunde südöstlich von Salzburg) unterwegs.
Kann ich mitte August dort schon mit Steinpilzen rechnen?

Beste Grüße an euch!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns gibt es nun auch ordentlich Pfiffer!
mfg


----------



## Ben-CHI (5. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi 

Bei uns in der Region gehts mit Pilzen auch langsam los.

Hab da beim Gassigehen einen gefunden den ich nicht einordnen kann, da ich noch am Anfang meiner Sammlerkarriere stehe.

Was ist das für einer?

Grüße aus Mittelhessen.


----------



## Ben-CHI (5. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hmm, da hab ich leider nicht drauf geachtet. Er wuchs am Wegesrand und war schon "umgefallen" so dass ich ihn nur aufheben brauchte.Deshalb kein Schnitt....

Genießbar oder nicht?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Grüße Benny


----------



## Ben-CHI (5. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich geh da insoweit vorsichtig vor indem ich nur die mit "Schwamm" unten sammle. Die sehen auch einfach schon freundlich aus ^^

Bis auf den Hexenröhrling... Den brauch ich ja gar nicht. Leider finde ich laufend welche, die wohl gekocht auch genießbar sind.
Sehen aber einfach fies aus.... Deshalb  #d


Danke für die Infos.


----------



## honeybee (5. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns wurde heute die Steinpilzzeit eingeläutet.
2,8kg gabs heute nach guter Stunde krauchen im Dickicht.

Bestimmt nochmal so viele waren total verwurmt.


----------



## fabikus (6. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ben- Chi

Kann deine Vorsicht bei Hexenröhrlingen verstehen.
Allerdings verlieren sie beim Kochen ihre fiese Farbe und sind zudem echt schmackhaft.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Steinpilze und Pfiffer! Endlich geht es so richtig los bei uns. Liegen ja ca 650 ÜnN aber nun sind sie da. Hab netto 2 Klio in kurzer Zeit gefunden und alle schön klein und fest!


----------



## Ossipeter (10. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sag mal wo?


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (10. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich bin mal gespannt was ich im spessart so finden werde....


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hier is noch nix .... alles noch zu trocken #d


----------



## Kotzi (11. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Langsam gehts auch bei uns los, die ersten steinpilze sind schon gefunden, nun muss es nur noch weiter regnen dann fängt es richtig an.


----------



## Sterni01 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mpin !
Ich habe letztes WE die ersten Wiesenchampions gefunden !
Mit den Waldpilzen wird es hier an der Küste wohl noch dauern ?

#h


----------



## silviomopp (11. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:vik: bei uns in der Eifel soll es nun auch endlich losgehen, werde am Samstag berichten !!!


----------



## kämml (11. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in Burghausen (nahe Grenze zu Österreich) gings am Freitag los mit Steinpilzen. sind zwar nicht all zu groß, aber Wurmfrei.
Hab am Wochenende 33Stück verhaftet.

Toni


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich muss mal entfrusten.

Seit zwei Jahren hat die Pilzausbeute bei uns extrem nachgelassen. Letztes Jahr gab es so gut wie gar nix, erst Ende November konnte ich ein paar Reizker, Maronen und Parasole in Portionsmengen finden. Steinpilze null. Pfifferlinge kaum.

Am Wochenende dann der erste ernsthafte Sammelausflug. 
Gute 6 km durch das Bergische Land. Eine Route, die an vielen mir bekannten Stellen vorbeiführt. Durch Siefen, Böschung rauf, Böschung runter, durch Jungfichtenschonungen mit Brombeerrankenverhau, durch alte Buchenwälder und entlang von Bachläufen. Ergebnis null. Hier und da ein paar ungenießbare Exemplare, ein viel zu alter Perlpilz und an einer Stelle matschige Reizker. Völlig frustiert breche ich die Suche ab und nehme eine Abkürzung zum Auto. Ca. 150m vor dem Parkplatz trete ich unter den bis fast auf den Boden ragenden Zweigen der Hainbuchen auf eine Wiese..............


und stehe mitten in den Pfifferlingen. Auf gut 3 m² fast 2 Kilo Pfifferlinge. Schon im Gras der Wiese. Kritischer Blick, jawohl Pfifferlinge, eindeutig. Wäre ich nur zwei Meter weiter links oder rechts aus dem Wald gegangen, ich hätte sie nicht gesehen.

Montag Ausflug in eine andere Gegend. Das selbe Spiel, nix, null, nada. An der letzten Stelle, diesmal eine bekannte und logische Pfifferlingstelle, wieder fast zwei Kilo auf wenigen m². 

Das macht so keinen Spass mehr. Ich vermisse die schönen Wanderungen über Stock und Stein an deren Ende ein gut gefüllter Korb mit Mischpilzen der verschiedensten Arten steht.
Die Möglichkeit der Auswahl zwischen den kleinen ganz jungen und den großen alten, genau die richtige Größe herauszulesen. 
Mal großzügig zu verzichten um den Bestand nicht zu sehr zu plündern. 

Irgenwie scheint sich der Wandel der klimatischen Bedingungen auch an unseren Pilzen aufzuzeigen. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Ben-CHI (11. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute nach nem Ausser-Haus-Termin mal an einer meiner Pilzstellen zum Pinkeln angehalten.

Zwei Meter gegangen.... und einen Steinpilz gefunden. Leider schon etwas vergammelt. Aber der Jagdinstinkt war geweckt. 15 Minuten später 6 junge knackige Steinis eingesammelt und meinem Chef bei der Rückkehr in die Firma eine Freude gemacht und ihm die leckere Beute überreicht.

In Mittelhessen gehts also auch schon los mit der Saison  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War gestern Abend zufällig bei meinem Onkel, welcher ein leidenschaftlicher "Schwammerlsucher" ist. Hab ihn natürlich gleich interviewt 

Gestern hatte er die erste richtig gute Ausbeute... einige Kilo Steinpilze.
Vorher hatte er auch schon welche, allerdings größtenteils wurmig.

Ostbayern / 420m ü n.N.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist es schon in vollem Gange:
hatte gestern einige Steinpilze, Brikenpilze und eine riesige, junge Krause Glucke...nach einer Stunde war mein Bedarf gedeckt. Die vielen Rotfußröhrlinge habe ich stehen lassen.|wavey:


----------



## Zico (13. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

N´abend

kann dem Gert-Show nur zustimmen #6 Gestern in 2 Stunden
ca. 2 Kilo Steinpilze im Rhein - Main - Gebiet.
Auch riesige Flockis ... aber die mag außer mir keiner in 
der Familie. Deshalb hab ich sie stehengelassen 
Aber noch keine Pfifferlinge .... naja die kommen noch.....


Gruß Zico


----------



## silviomopp (14. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

jup...in der Eifel bei Roetgen : 5 Maronen, 2 Goldröhrline ..auch 2 stunden .... sonst NÜSCHT !!!!!:c


----------



## don rhabano (14. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier auch noch spärlich .....
Ein paar Rotfußröhrlinge...mehr nicht.

Naja ,der Hund hatte seinen Spaß im Wald hehe.

lg


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (15. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab da mal ne frage ........kann man frisch gesammelte Pfifferlinge einfrieren ??
Lg Doc


----------



## silviomopp (15. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja das funktioniert ganz Prima , nur Putzen und dann in den Gefrierneutel #6

ich hab mir so eine Vakuummaschine  zugelegt, da geht das noch besser mit dem Einfrieren... Man kann die dann bis zu einem Jahr aufbewahren..


Gruß der Mopp


----------



## norge_klaus (15. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Haben heute mal eine Runde durch die Wälder im Taunus nördlich von Eppstein gedreht. Dauerregen hat uns leider begleitet. 3 Steinpilze, 8 Maronen und gut drei Hände voll ganz frischer Hallimasch. Gibt ein lecker Abendessen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sugi (15. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab Heute einen regelrechten "Hot -Spot" an Feldegerlingen bei uns am Deich entdeckt -die Ersten -freu !
Lg Sugi


----------



## olafson (16. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo in die runde, 
waren gestern im strömenden regen zu zweit unterwegs.

ausbeute waren insgesammt 2 steinis, 3 hexsenröhrlinge, einige rotfussröhrlinge, menge anischampignons und noch so ne menge halimasch. gab ne schöne mischpfanne für 4 mann :q.

es geht nun auch bei uns so langsam los #6

hier noch n paar bilder von meinem anteil


----------



## silviomopp (17. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

 jetzt hab ich schon so einiges über den Fichtenreizker gelesen und gehört ..ist der Pilz denn wirklich so empfehlenswert ? Wie leicht kann man den mit ungenießbaren Arten verwechseln ?


----------



## olafson (17. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wobei ein fichtenreizker eher zum einlegen taugt als zum braten. die kann man auch in salz einlegen, ohne vorher abzukochen. wir hatten sie tonnenweise gesammelt einst. nur hatte ich ihn nie gebraten gesehen.


----------



## silviomopp (17. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mein Pilzkollege Siggi schwört eben drauf, er hat die letztes Jahr auch mitgenommen, weil sie hier in der Eifel zu hauf wachsen. Jetzt ist es so , das wir morgen Nachmittag eine Pilztour starten werden. Das mit der roten Milch hat er mir auch so erklärt , also wenn es welche gibt, werd ich es mal versuchen und natürlich auch fotos machen.... hier noch was für Pilzfans :


http://www.pilzeonline.ch/monatsrezepte/rosemarie/einfuehrung.html


das sind Rezepte für Pilze !!!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Reizker ist ein Pilz, der kaum verwechselt werden kann. Bei uns wachsen die auch noch recht häufig und ich nehme gerne die ganz jungen Exemplare für ein Mischpilzgericht. Die größeren sind mir zu labbelig. 

Übrigens hat mein Frustposting zuletzt geholfen. In den letzten Tagen explodieren die Pilze förmlich. Perlpilze gibt´s jetzt zu Hauf und auch die ersten Maronen und Parasole tauchen auf.


----------



## Kotzi (17. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Pilze wachsen bei uns wie Verrückt und vorallen werden die wahnsinnig schnell, wahnsinnig groß, aber gleichzeitig fest.
eben nen richtig großen korb voller steinpilze , hexenröhrlingen und ein paar n bissl kleinzeugs gefunden.


----------



## lsski (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Die Pilze wachsen bei uns wie Verrückt und vorallen werden die wahnsinnig schnell, wahnsinnig groß, aber gleichzeitig fest.
> eben nen richtig großen korb voller steinpilze , hexenröhrlingen und ein paar n bissl kleinzeugs gefunden.


 

Wo ist bei uns ?


----------



## franconia (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dieses Jahr ist ein wahnsinnig gutes Pilzjahr (endlich mal wieder) :k

Ich war gestern für ca. 1,5 Stunden in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs (Mittelfranken - Wald 20 Meter von meiner Haustüre entfernt)

Gefunden habe ich viele Steinpilze (leider viele alt, aber verwertbar), sehr schöne Maronen, Butterpilze, Rotkappen (Naturschutz ) und das erste mal in meinem Leben fünf Riesenboviste |bigeyes, von denen zwei noch stehen und gedeien 

Wenn Interesse besteht poste ich heute Abend mal ein Foto, ich sitz gerade auf Arbeit |sagnix

Viele Grüße & erfolgreiches Sammeln


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich schon so einiges über den Fichtenreizker gelesen und gehört ..ist der Pilz denn wirklich so empfehlenswert ? Wie leicht kann man den mit ungenießbaren Arten verwechseln ?




Sehr lecker Pilz, von den jungen Exemplaren nehm ich immer 'nen ganzen Schwung mit, egal ob gebraten, eingelegt oder im Pilzeintopf, schmecken klasse und von Bitterstoffen habe ich noch nichts gemerkt. 
Besser ist nur noch der Edelreizker(Kiefernreizker)!


----------



## andi72 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war gestern auch mal los , leider erfolglos.
4 große birkenpilze, die habsch aber stehnlassen 
weil die schon schwammig-matschig waren ...

http://a.*ih.us/img339/9225/17082010483.jpg

da standen aber noch unmengen von anderen 
von denen ich keinen kenne - 
weis wer was das für welche sind ?

http://a.*ih.us/img806/4958/17082010486.jpg

http://a.*ih.us/img84/9624/17082010485.jpg

andi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kaulbarschspezi

Sicher?

Ich kenne das so, daß Edelreizker/Kiefernreizker lediglich regionale Synonyme für den "Echten Reizker"  sind!#h


----------



## gufipanscher (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Andi,

der obere sieht mir aber nicht wirklich nach nem Birkenpilz aus.


nachtrag:

der untere müsst ein Täubling sein, aber dafür sind die Aufnahmen zu schlecht. Die sind nicht giftig, aber trotzdem nicht für die Küche geeignet.


----------



## franconia (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jupp kann mich nur anschließen, definitiv Birkenpilz #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> @ Andi,
> 
> der obere sieht mir aber nicht wirklich nach nem Birkenpilz aus.
> 
> ...




Das ist ja nun wirklich alles Käse!

Oben: Birkenpilz!

Unten: Definitiv keine Täublinge, aber wenn es denn Täublinge wären, sind die meisten Exemplare(von einigen bitteren) abgesehen, durchaus für die Küche geeignet! Der Frauentäubling beispielsweise ist ein ausgezeichneter Speisepilz!#h


----------



## gufipanscher (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

zum glück hab ich bisher alles überlebt.
ob nun Birkenpilz oder Marone ist ja auch egal, beide äußerst schmackhaft.

zu dem unteren kann ich nur sagen, dass ich eben solche (wenn es denn die gleichen waren) schon mal verarbeitet hab und mir wirklich die Freude am Essen verdorben haben. Nach sorgfältiger Recherche waren es am Ende eben grüne Täublinge die ich da in meinem Körbchen hatte


----------



## andi72 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ok jungs , danke erma . ich will die tage noch ma los , da werd ich n paar ordentliche pics machen und euch ma zeigen.
vllt stehen da ja (aus unkenntnis) reichlich küchentaugliche arten rum ...

andi


----------



## andi72 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> tippe ich mal auf 'nen wolligen Milchling, die in der Tat sehr häufig und auch in Massen vorkommen, aber nicht essbar sind.


 
jenau : er isses . woher hätte ich wissen sollen das ich nach
Milchlingen googlen muß...

danke, 

andi


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sten, wieso sind taube Frauen nur für die Küche geeignet????:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sten, wieso sind taube Frauen nur für die Küche geeignet????:q:q:q




Na weil sie da auch ohne Kommandos klarkommen . . .:q:q:q(nicht zu ernst nehmen)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sten, wieso sind taube Frauen nur für die Küche geeignet????:q:q:q




Keine Ahnung, Honey!#c

Allerdings kann ich mir auch nicht recht vorstellen, daß taube Frauen überhaupt zu irgendwas geeignet sein sollen, stumme Frauen ja, die sind super, aber taube....wie soll das gehen??
:q:q


----------



## olafson (18. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die wollige milchlinge neme ich euch gern ab. 
hab sie letztes jahr aus mangel an anderen pilzen, zum ersten mal nach über 15 jahren eingelegt. ich und auch meine ganze umgebung lebt noch und verlangt dises jahr nach wiederholung. sie schmecken ausgezeichnet, wenn sie richtig zubereitet sind. es ist aber gleichzeitig viel arbeit mit denen.

heute war ich mal wieder unterwegs ein paar stunden. natürlich wieder im strömendem regen. habe ein paar steinpilze, einige kiefernreizkehr und sonst wieder alles mögliche gefunden. milchlinge gibt es aber noch keine. auch die menge stimmt noch nicht ganz. aber es wird dieses jahn noch richtig gutes pilzjahr werden, hab ich das gefühl.


----------



## silviomopp (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So , ich war gestern 3 stunden in Roetgen und umgebung. Außer rießengroßen , nicht verwertbaren Steinpilzen war es ein Reinfall. Es hat gerade zu einer Mahlzeit gereicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( Maronen , Goldröhrling )

Viele junge kleine Maronen hab ich stehen lassen !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




werd wohl am Samstag noch ne Runde drehn...


----------



## franconia (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So war gestern wieder los und zwar an nem alten "Steinpilz-Hotspot". Alt, weil ich dort das letzte mal vor 5 Jahren gefunden habe, leider hat sich der Wald strukturell verändert und es gab trotz der guten Pilzsaison nichts verwertbares.

Aber ich konnte eine krasse Entdeckung machen |bigeyes. 
Ein Hexenring aus Schirmpilzen, die leider nicht mehr essbar waren... 7 Meter Durchmesser, 90 Fruchtkörper |bigeyes|bigeyes
Noch nie vorher gesehen sowas.

Weiß jemand um welche Schirmpilze es sich hier genau handelt? Die Parasol die ich normalerweise sammle, haben dünnere, höhere Stiele und kleinere Hüte. Die Hüte auf den Bildern hatten teilweise Durchmesser über 40cm, dafür kürzere und dickere Stiele;+. Beide Arten, die die ich normalerweise finde und die auf den Bildern waren nicht rosa färbend....


Auf dem Heimweg dann noch spontan und planlos wo angehalten und meinen großen Korb zur Hälfte mit Fichtenreizker gefüllt . Bilder leider auf der DigiCam (z.Z. nicht in Reichweite). Da hätte man mit der Sense ernten können :vik:

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, geschossen mim Handy.
Gruß


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Erstmal Hallo an alle Pilzfreaks ! 

Nachdem das letzte Jahr ein fast voller Reinfall war , geht es jetzt bei uns in der Lüneburger Heide so langsam aber sicher los . War gestern mit meiner Freundin im Wald und erste Maronen und Steinpilze konnten verhaftet werden . Heute war sie allein los und auch da gab es schöne Maronen . Etwas früh dieses Jahr aber der Regen und die warmen Temperaturen machen es wohl möglich , hoffe das Wetter bleibt die nächsten Wochen so . #6
Gruß, Michi !


----------



## franconia (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Andererseits könnte der nicht-typische Standort auch andere Wuchsformen - relativ kurzer gedrungener Stiel - hervorbringen.



Danke für deine Antwort!
Zum Standort: Der Hexenring auf dem Bild wuchs sehr nah am Waldrand (dort sind aber auch keine Laubbäume anzutreffen), weiter im Inneren des Waldes hab ich einen Parasol gefunden, wie ich ihn sonst auch vorfinde und beschrieben habe (langer, dünner Stiel, kleinerer Hut). Aber auch ringsherum nur Nadelbäume... 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Junge Exemplare färbten auch nicht?



Soweit ich beurteilen kann, nein. Habe extra einen kleineren Hut untersucht, waren aber alle madig/verwurmt und sehr trocken....Von Färbung habe ich nichts gesehen. Kann aber evtl. am fortgeschrittenen Alter liegen?!

Ich sammle jetzt schon länger Pilze, aber sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen...

Vielleicht weiß noch einer mehr, würde mich freuen!


----------



## silviomopp (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dazu fällt mir auch nix ein , das die Schirmpilze so wachsen...eventuell doch der Safran-Schirmpilz ??

http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/FM/002/00124-Safran-Schirmpilz/FM00124-Safran-Schirmpilz.html


...wenn denn alle Madig waren , könnte man ja denken, das sie nicht mehr ``bluten ``...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



franconia schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Zum Standort: Der Hexenring auf dem Bild wuchs sehr nah am Waldrand (dort sind aber auch keine Laubbäume anzutreffen), weiter im Inneren des Waldes hab ich einen Parasol gefunden, wie ich ihn sonst auch vorfinde und beschrieben habe (langer, dünner Stiel, kleinerer Hut). Aber auch ringsherum nur Nadelbäume...



Ich denke schon dass es Parasole sind. Sie wachsen bei uns fast ausschließlich in Fichtenwäldern und sind im Laubwald eher selten anzutreffen. Auch Hexenringe hab ich schon gesehen, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß. 
Ich denke die haben da einen idealen Standort und ideale Wuchsbedingungen gehabt und sind daher so kräftig.
Hab auch schon Pfifferlinge gefunden, die mehr als 12 cm Hutdurchmesser hatten und ebenso groß waren. Kann bei Pilzen schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## sundeule (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sieht schon beeindruckend aus. Ich würde ebenfalls auf Parasol tippen. Je nach Umgebung einfach nur schön oder auch beängstigend(Nähe AKW)


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab heute mal den Pilzkorb mit der Kamera getauscht und mit meinen bescheidenen fotografischen Künsten gesammelt.

Fuchsiger Rötelritterling. Die Mistviecher gaukeln einem auf der anderen Seite der steilen Böschung und aus der Entfernung Pfifferlinge vor. Verdanke ihnen so manche unnötige Klettertour.






Die will ich wirklich. Pfifferling.






Hallimasch gibts auch schon











Die klettern sogar die Bäume hoch






Maronenröhrlinge gibt´s reichlich
















Ebenso leckere Perlpilze











Doch Vorsicht, der böse Bruder steht oft direkt daneben.
Hochgiftiger Pantherpilz






Muss ja nicht immer was zum Essen sein. Rotrandiger Baumschwamm. Woher wohl der Name kommt ?











Steinpilze machen sich noch rar






Fichtenreizker, leider oft schon zu groß


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ganz böser Bursche. Der Grünblättrige Schwefelkopf, ebenfalls hochgiftig.






Kahler Krempling. Früher gern gegessen, gilt er heute als giftig. Besser nicht.











Zum ersten mal entdeckt. Durch Zufall, weil beim gehen im tiefen Laub versehentlich umgetreten. Na, wer weiß es ??







Das Wirken von Vollidioten sieht man leider allenthalben. Gesammelte und dann entsorgte Steinpilze. Warum ??








Und zum Ausklang eine Buche aus der Perspektive eines Pfifferlings.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Haste die alle heute gefunden?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo, und dazu noch Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge, Parasole, Anischampignons, Rotfußröhrlinge, und jede Menge andere.
Im Moment kann man die Pilze mit der Schubkarre aus dem Wald holen. Mir reicht aber ab und an ne Portion.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vor etlichen Jahren habe ich auch noch Pilze gesammelt . . .

Bei der Menge kann man fast schon Petri Heil wünschen.#6:q


----------



## silviomopp (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das Wirken von Vollidioten sieht man leider allenthalben. Gesammelte und dann entsorgte Steinpilze. Warum ??






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 700x525.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...also wenn ich es richtig betrachte , handelt es sich nicht um Steinpilze -sondern um den Gallenröhrling ( Bitterpilz ) , dessen futter immer Rosa wird...obwohl abschneiden und dann liegen lassen ist Raubbau an der Natur ---absolutes No Go !!!!



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallenröhrling


----------



## Jose (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

*Hundsrute* ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> *Hundsrute* ?




Ist das nicht das Ding hinten am Hund, welches wackelt wenna sich freut?:q


----------



## silviomopp (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Ding hinten am Hund, welches wackelt wenna sich freut?:q





ich denke mal, die meinen nicht das hintere teil vom Hund  eher in richtung Unterboden...


----------



## silviomopp (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich nicht ästhetisch, so ein 4 Tage lang rumliegender Pilzhaufen. Den Pilz als solchen kratzt das aber ebenso wenig, wie ein vom Baum gepflückter Apfel den Baum nicht interessiert. Im Gegenteil, u. U. trägt man so noch zu dessen Verbreitung bei #h.





so dachte ich auch - bis vor drei Jahren als jemand meine Stelle mit der krause Glucke gefunden hatte und jede ( ! ) dieser herrliche Gewächse ratzekal kleingeschnippelt und kaputtgetreten hatte . Seitdem wächst da nix mehr -traurig traurig...|gr:


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> ...also wenn ich es richtig betrachte , handelt es sich nicht um Steinpilze -sondern um den Gallenröhrling ( Bitterpilz ) , dessen futter immer Rosa wird...
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallenröhrling



Wieder einer, der den Farben meines Fotoapparates glaubt :q

Nee, waren schon Steinpilze. Die lagen aber schon länger und waren teilweise schon schimmelig. Die wirkliche Farbe war eher so ein schleimiges Grün-braun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> *Hundsrute* ?



Treffer. Musste ich aber auch zu Hause erst mal nachschlagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der hat selber eine.:q


----------



## franconia (19. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Alles klar einigen wir uns auf Unmengen Parasol, die in Ruhe gedeien konnten, ohne dass sie jemand gefunden hat :q 

Ich war heute auch wieder kurz unterwegs, hab aber mit Absicht meinen Korb daheim gelassen. Eigenbedarf ist noch gedeckt 

Muss auch mal wieder mitn Foto los, solche Bilder sind einfach der Wahnsinn :l


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Das Wirken von Vollidioten sieht man leider allenthalben. Gesammelte und dann entsorgte Steinpilze. Warum ??



Weils keine Steinpilze sind. Sieht man an dem rosafarbenen bis altrosafarbenen Futter.
Das sind ganz ordinäre Bitterpilze und werden von unwissenden oft als Steinpilz deklariert bis entweder den Sammler jemand aufklärt und die Pilze wie auf deinem Bild im Wald gelassen werden oder die Erleuchtung beim Essen kommt, weil dann alles weggeschmissen werden kann.

Hab auch mal einen getroffen, der hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig über seine "Steinpilze". Den ganzen Korb hatte er voll damit......bis ichs ihm gesagt habe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Weils keine Steinpilze sind. Sieht man an dem rosafarbenen bis altrosafarbenen Futter.
> Das sind ganz ordinäre Bitterpilze und werden von unwissenden oft als Steinpilz deklariert bis entweder den Sammler jemand aufklärt und die Pilze wie auf deinem Bild im Wald gelassen werden oder die Erleuchtung beim Essen kommt, weil dann alles weggeschmissen werden kann.
> 
> Hab auch mal einen getroffen, der hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig über seine "Steinpilze". Den ganzen Korb hatte er voll damit......bis ichs ihm gesagt habe.



Nö Jana, sind definitiv Steinpilze. Hab vorher schonmal gschrieben, dass die Farben die mein Fotoapparat wiedergibt nicht immer richtig sind. Kuck Dir die Unterseite von dem Pfifferling an, der sollte eigentlich gelb sein:q

Die Dinger lagen schon ein paar tage und schimmelten teilweise schon.

Der Gallenröhrling ist mir wohlbekannt, bei uns aber extrem selten und bleibt hier auch wesentlich kleiner.

Davon ab seh ich das auch an den Steinpilzstellen in den Fichtenschonungen bei uns. Zuerst wird alles gerafft, dann ist nach ein paar Metern der Korb voll mit alten Pilzen, dann finden sie junge Exemplare und werfen die alten wieder weg. 
Perlpilze werden einfach umgetreten, weil die Leute sie nicht kennen oder denken sie wären giftig. Selbst die schönen Fliegenpilze treten sie um.

Egal ob es nun schadet oder nicht, ich finde das gehört sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Perlpilze werden einfach umgetreten, weil die Leute sie nicht kennen oder denken sie wären giftig. Selbst die schönen Fliegenpilze treten sie um.




Und dabei sind das beides lecker Pilze!:q

Allerdings sollte man bei den Perlpilzen die Huthaut abziehen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Allerdings sollte man bei den Perlpilzen die Huthaut abziehen!*




Bei den Fliegenpilzen auch.#6

Sonst weiss Schwiegermutter ja gleich was sie da vorgesetzt bekommt.:q


----------



## Kotzi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mein Vater ist momentan fast jeden Tag Pilze suchen, und ich war jetzt auch schon 3 mal mit.
Ein mal haben wir riesige , frische nicht madige steinpilze gefunden, und sonst schaffen wir immer unseren korb voll. Pfifferlinge, Steinpilze, Maronen, Butterpilze, Hexenröhrlinge und Graslatschen sowie Blut bzw Kiefernreitzger.

Für die Schwiegermutter nimm lieber Knollenblätterpilze das ist sicherer 
Bei den Fliegenpilzen könntest du noch Pech haben und die tanzt nackt durch eure wohnung und fühlt sich als Schmetterling.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei den Fliegenpilzen auch.#6
> 
> Sonst weiss Schwiegermutter ja gleich was sie da vorgesetzt bekommt.:q



Das mindert aber gewaltig den Effekt, Professor:q und die Schwiegermutter soll gefälligst die Finger von deinem Dope lassen!

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und dabei sind das beides lecker Pilze!:q
> 
> Allerdings sollte man bei den Perlpilzen die Huthaut abziehen!



Hab ich noch nicht gehört und auch nie gemacht. Warum ??

Und

Muss ich jetzt sterben ? |supergri


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War vorhin auch wieder los . Jede Menge Steinpilze aber leider auch viele durch Maden zerfressen , die Hälfte war nicht mehr zu verwerten.
Was macht ihr mit den geputzten Pilzen ? Kocht ihr die vor dem Braten nochmal ab ? ( Fuchsbandwurm )
Ich habe das bis jetzt immer gemacht . Macht das Sinn ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das macht eigentlich keinen Sinn. Pilze sollten immer gut durch sein. Ob gebraten oder gekocht ist egal. Dann sind auch evtl. vorhandene Eier vom Fuchsbandwurm hin.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe vorhin mal Fotos auf meinen Lappi geladen und dabei dieses nette Foto gefunden. Steinpilze gabs in Dänemark wirklich in Massen, dieses Foto zeigt das Ergebniss einer kurzen Waldwanderung... wir sind noch nichtmal an den eigentlichen Hot Spot gekommen und hatten mehr als genug. :c Wir waren später schon so weit, dass wir Steinpilze in bester Qualität stehen gelassen haben, oder mal eben so als Snack verspeist haben. :q 
Pfifferlinge gab es dafür eher weniger. Am meißten wurde gesagt: "Na, noch was gefunden?" "Neh, malwieder nur Steinpilze."

Nebenbei bin ich endlich etwas braun geworden. :vik:

Steinpilze? Nein Danke, grüne .... ist nicht so mein Ding. |uhoh:


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## singer (20. August 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hat jemand schon welche Steinpilze gefunden?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. August 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

guck mal hier rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132806&page=70


----------



## silviomopp (21. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 das war für heute leider alles....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 die fand ich am Mittwoch schon, sieht toll aus


----------



## singer (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

War heute selbst unterwegs mit Erfolg.


----------



## franconia (22. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, dann möcht ich euch mal meine "Fänge" der letzten Tage präsentieren :q
Wenn ich beim Angeln mal so erfolgreich wäre....|rolleyes

Von links nach rechts: Funde vom Dienstag, Mittwoch, Samstag (heute)

PS: Menge finde ich für 3 Leute in der Family + 2 Freunde noch vertretbar!

Gruß


----------



## Sterni01 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin @ Franconia,

Was machst du denn mit den Bovisten ?
Ich finde die Dinger absolut minderwertig.
Sie schmecken nach nix, egal wie man sie zubereitet....


----------



## franconia (22. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Sterni!

Ich bereite sie "klassisch" zu, also mit Salz & Pfeffer würzen, panieren und dann in Butter rausbraten.

Wie man es halt immer liest wenns um Boviste geht. Fand ich geschmacklich gut. Klar schmecken die etwas fad im Vergleich zu anderen Pilzarten, aber m.M. nach durchaus die Mahlzeit wert. Kann man ja auch mit Grillsoße etc. kombinieren 

Vor allem praktisch, wenn man eine Pescetarierin (was fürn Scheißwort) als Partner hat :vik:

Gruß!


----------



## silviomopp (22. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tip : 

Als Corden Bleau zubereiten , sprich mit Schinken und FRISCHKÄSE ( der mit den Kräutern ) füllen..ist zwar etwas mehr arbeit , aber echt lecker !!!


----------



## Kotzi (22. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jetzt gehts nochmal los, mal kuken ob es zu lange trocken war.

Die Pilze wachsen wir verrückt, 2 große Körbe voll und darunter richtig schöne Steinpilze und Hexenröhrlinge. Waldchampingons und Anischampingnons sowie Graslatschen haben das ganze abgerundet.
Mal kuken , wenn ich die Cam finde stelle ich hier Bilder rein.


----------



## Sterni01 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute war ich auch mal los. Es waren nicht sehr viele, aber einige schöne Hoschis waren dabei.

Der größte Steinpilz wog 1 kg !!!

Leider bekomme ich hier kein Bild rein ! |gr:


----------



## franconia (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War der noch verwertbar? ;+
Ein Kilo is ja schon ne ziemliche Nummer |bigeyes

Ps: Gestern wollte ich nur etwas spazieren gehen, ohne Korb und die Steinpilze sind mir quasi vom Weg aus ins T-Shirt gehüpft :q


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der heftige Regen bei uns war der Bringer . War vorhin nach Feierabend los und in 45 Minuten war der Eimer voll mit Maronen und Steinpilzen. :vik:
Hoffe mal das Wetter bleibt die Tage so.


----------



## HEIWO (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Gemüsetaxi!

Das ganze in Schwindebeck? Nen guter Ort oben am Hügel.
Leider ist es zzt nicht möglich, mein altes " Revier " zu begehen
Aber ich wünsche Dir viel spass beim sammeln, Schwindebeck lohnt immer. wenn das wetter passt, wie in dieem Jahr
Petri und ein erfolgreiches Pilzesammeln
Gr HW
wenn das


----------



## Sterni01 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



franconia schrieb:


> War der noch verwertbar? ;+
> Ein Kilo is ja schon ne ziemliche Nummer |bigeyes
> 
> Ps: Gestern wollte ich nur etwas spazieren gehen, ohne Korb und die Steinpilze sind mir quasi vom Weg aus ins T-Shirt gehüpft :q



Joo, war er / sie !!!

Da ich hier mit den Bildern nicht klar komme, hier mal ein Link:

http://www.mysaarbq.de/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=4334

#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

was für Brocken !!! #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Solche Monster habe ich in Dänemark auch gesehen, sogar einen noch größeren Hut, nur leider derbe zerfressen und vor Eigengewicht zusammengefallen!

Trotzdem ein ganz schön dickes Ding! |bigeyes


----------



## Sterni01 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein ganz schön dickes Ding! |bigeyes



Hat meine Frau auch gesagt ! :q:q:q


----------



## allrounderab (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

habe eben in 45 min ca 6kg steinpilze gefunden, der größte schätze ich auf 1,2 -1,5kg der stamm zerfressen,aber die kuppe tadellos. habe jetzt ca 25kg bei 4 versuchen gefunden und diese topstelle nur durch zufall gesehen.das beste ist, es sind ca nur 1,5 km von unserem haus,ein wahrer traum. nach jahren wo nicht viel ging echt der wahnsinn dieses jahr.das nächste mal mach ich mal bilder.


----------



## Sterni01 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe eben gelesen, dass man in Deutschland nur 1kg Waldpilze täglich aus dem Wald entnehmen bzw. transportieren darf!!!
Also dürfen wir hier wohl nicht so rumschreien ?



Ich mach mir gleich eine neue Signatur !!! :q


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war grad mal eben mit dem Hund draussen und unverhofft sprangen mir fast direkt vor der Haustür nen paar schöne Steinis über den Weg ... 
heut abend gibts lecker, frische Pilze |bla:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kaulbarschspezi:
Alte Marone, den zweiten kenn ich nicht, dann Ziegenlippe? #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Zweite is 'n Samtfußkrempling, aber mir schaut der erste Pilz eher nach 'ner alten Ziegenlippe aus!


----------



## Zusser (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

1 und 3 sind Ziegenlippen, 2 ist klar ein Samtfußkrempling.
Die Marone scheidet bei 1 aus, wegen dem Stilnetz.


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hätte nun bei 1 irgendwie nen alten Rotfußröhrling getippt ... #c


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ HEIWO

Wie kommst du auf Schwindebeck ? Kommst du aus der Ecke ? Die Richtung stimmt aber , ich bin zwischen Raven und Evendorf unterwegs . #6
Auch der Staatsforst bei mir um die Ecke ist nicht sicher vor mir . :q


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nr 3 weiß ich dann auch nicht so recht ...
Sandröhrling ?


----------



## didi0405 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

komme gerade vom essen meiner heute gesammelten mahlzeit
es war nicht viel aber es hat mal wieder legger geschmeckt
2 stunden im wald und der mensch ist zufrieden


----------



## silviomopp (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das sind Gallenröhrlinge ( Bitterpilz ) ...


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich tippe mal auf Hexenröhrling , sicher bin ich mir aber nicht .


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nr3 ist schwer zu sagen. Es könnte der Sommerröhrling sein, aber auch der schwarzblauende Röhrling ( Boletus pulverulentus).


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute drüber gestolpert. Ein bisschen bizarr, aber hübsch.
Ich weiß auch wie er heißt. Wer noch ?


----------



## silviomopp (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ein Tintling ? ..wobei es der Schopftintling nicht sein kann #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kein Tintling, nicht mal sowas ähnliches.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tintling ist falsch !!!
Weder Schopf noch Faltentintling.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ein Perlpilz ist ! Etwas mickrig vom Wuchs her, aber meine Überzeugung...

Weiß nun jemand, wieviele Pilze man an einem Tag sammeln darf ???#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Perlpilz ist gaaaanz falsch.
Dazu müsste er ja Lamellen haben, hatter aber nicht.


----------



## ralle (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war gestern auch mal los -- aber sehr magere Ausbeute

außer Riesenboviste in Medizinballgröße


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Weiß nun jemand, wieviele Pilze man an einem Tag sammeln darf ???#c




Kuckst Du hier:

http://www.pilzschule.de/html/geschutze_pilze.html


----------



## silviomopp (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

keine Lamellen ? der Strubbelkopf -Röhrling kann es dann nur sein :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Yo, dat is 'n Strubbelkopf!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Treffer. Strubbelkopfröhrling ist richtig. #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht gehört und auch nie gemacht. Warum ??
> 
> Und
> 
> Muss ich jetzt sterben ? |supergri




Offen heraus: Ja!:q

Im ernst, ich hab das so beigebracht bekommen, Huthaut bei Perlpilzen abziehen, ist zwar nicht im eigentlichen Sinne giftig, soll aber in größeren Mengen Verdauungsbeschwerden verursachen und ist ja auch ganz fix abgezogen, ob da nun wirklich was dran ist, keine Ahnung!#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vorsicht ist immer gut und richtig, Sten.

Wie gesagt, ich lebe (noch) was aber nix heißen will. Viele Pilze, darunter auch der Perlpilz oder z.B. der beliebte Hallimasch sind roh oder ungenügend erhitzt giftig. Beim Kochen werden die thermolabilen Gifte aber zersetzt und somit ungefährlich. Da ist es gleich, wo die sitzen.

Ich werd´s aber trotzdem mal ausprobieren. Wenn´s einfach geht spart man halt auch etwas " Putzzeit ".


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich find das ja gut ....  
mit Röhrlingen bin ich ja nun recht fit und die 2-3 die man besser nicht essen sollte ist das ja kein Thema ...
aber mit den Lamellenpilzen bin ich mir oft nicht sicher - also postet mal schon weiter eure Pilzrätsel rein hier #6
vor allen von den leckeren essbaren


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich find das ja gut ....
> mit Röhrlingen bin ich ja nun recht fit und die 2-3 die man besser nicht essen sollte ist das ja kein Thema ...
> aber mit den Lamellenpilzen bin ich mir oft nicht sicher - also postet mal schon weiter eure Pilzrätsel rein hier #6
> vor allen von den leckeren essbaren



Wobei hoffentlich dann keiner auf die Idee kommt, sich nach den Fotos hier eine Mahlzeit aus dem Wald zu holen. Das könnte dann die letzte sein. 

Grade den Perlpilz sollte man sehr gut kennen um ihn nicht mit einem anderen Wulstling, insbesondere dem Pantherpilz, zu verwechseln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wo es leicht möglich ist, ziehe ich auch die Huthaut ab. Perlpilze hab ich schon so lange nicht mehr mitgenommen, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß, ob die sich löste. Aber, dass irgendwie giftig oder giftiger sein soll, wäre mir auch neu - vielleicht nur roh - wie Ralf schreibt.




Von giftig war nicht die Rede, nur schwer verdaulich, kann aber gut sein, daß das wirklich nur der einfacheren Handhabung dient, mein alter Herr hat mir das jedenfalls damals so gezeigt und ich hab' das so bei uns in der Ecke auch schon von anderen Leuten gehört. Läßt sich jedenfalls ganz leicht abziehen und der ganze Schmodder ist mit weg. Im übrigen nehme ich immer paar junge, feste Perlpilze mit, gehören einfach zu 'nem lecker Mischpilzgericht dazu. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Wulstlingen wie dem Grauen oder dem Gelben Knollenblätterpilz, die wirklich kein kulinarischer Hochgenuß sind.


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wobei hoffentlich dann keiner auf die Idee kommt, sich nach den Fotos hier eine Mahlzeit aus dem Wald zu holen. Das könnte dann die letzte sein.



besser ist das ! |rolleyes
aber jeder der Pilze sammel sollte sich dessen doch eigendlich im klaren sein... 
ich sammel die ja auch nicht weil ich meine das die so aussehen wie auf dem Foto im Pilzführer den ich mit rumschleppe .
bisher hab ich nur Steinpilze,Maronen und Birkenpilze gesammelt - ahne aber das mit in meiner Unkenntnis so manche leckeren duch die Lappen gehen ....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh ja!


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Oh ja!



Mist ! |uhoh: wie befürchtet .... :c 
na ja - letztes Jahr hatte ich wenigstens mal "eindeutig" ne Krause Glucke identifiziert - was auch nicht sehr schwer ist.
war aber leider nicht mehr ganz frisch ....


----------



## abax (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

Bild 3 ein Pfefferröhrling?

lg Abax


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vor allem richtet sich der Appell an Laien unter den Pilzsuchern.

Ist die Faustregel, dass man jeden Schwammpilz, der keine Rotfärbung aufweist, mitnehmen und zubereiten kann und schlimmstenfalls einen verbittertes Pilzgericht bekommt, wenn sich ein Bitterling reingemogelt hat, eigentlich so einigermaßen sicher?

Ich kenne noch den Spruch (bezogen auf Schwammpilze):
_Roter Fuß und blauer Schnitt
nimm am besten gar nicht mit.
_
Damit soll wohl die Gefahr ausgeschlossen werden, einen Satanspilz zu erwischen. #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kaulbarsch

Gelbe Knollenblätterpilze wurden früher in schlechten Pilzjahren, genau wie die Grauen Wulstlinge, ob ihres oft reichlichen Vorkommens, mitgenommen und verzehrt. Der Gelbe Knollenblätterpilz ist nur leicht giftig (thermolabile Gifte), und galt ausreichend erhitzt als durchaus eßbar, schmecken halt nur sehr bescheiden, aber die armen Waldbauern haben die in schlechten Jahren ständig gegessen, genau wie einige Kremplinge. Soll aber jetzt bitte keiner nachmachen, kann man auch schnell mal mit dem Grünen/Weißen KP verwechseln und dann heißt es Helm ab zum letzten Gebet!!!

Das erste Bild dürfte übrigens ein Grüner KP sein.

Das andere ein Täubling.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vor allem richtet sich der Appell an Laien unter den Pilzsuchern.
> 
> Ist die Faustregel, dass man jeden Schwammpilz, der keine Rotfärbung aufweist, mitnehmen und zubereiten kann und schlimmstenfalls einen verbittertes Pilzgericht bekommt, wenn sich ein Bitterling reingemogelt hat, eigentlich so einigermaßen sicher?
> 
> ...



Es gibt nur eine einzige, ganz sichere Faustregel.

" Vergiss alle Faustregeln und sammle nur, was Du zu 100% bestimmen kannst. "


Es gibt z.B. vom Satanspilz auch Variationen mit mehr gelblichem Schwamm und/oder dunklem Hut. Selten zwar, aber Pferde und Apotheke.....

Richtig ist, dass man sich mit Röhrlingen als gesunder und normal empfindlicher Mensch nicht in Lebensgefahr bringen kann. Auch der Satanspilz verschafft einem gesunden Menschen " nur " ein, allerdings sehr extrem, gesteigertes Wahrnehmungsvermögen des Magen-Darm Traktes. 

Das eigentlich dumme an der Faustregel mit rot und blau ist, dass Dir dabei ein ganz hervorragender Speisepilz entgeht. Nämlich der Flockenstielige Hexenröhrling. 







Für mich um Klassen besser als der Steinpilz. Verwechseln kann man ihn mit dem Netzstieligen Hexenröhrling, der in manchen Büchern als giftig ausgewiesen ist. Das ist allerdings überholt. Beide Arten sind roh verzehrt leicht giftig, nach gründlichem Erhitzen aber unbedenklich. Nur auf Alkohol sollte man, wie bei allen Pilzen, verzichten. 

Das Gute ist, dass diese Arten ob obiger Faustregel kaum gesammelt werden und mir die keiner wegschnappt.:q
Ich gebe aber auch zu, sehr lange gezögert zu haben bis ich die zum ersten mal gegessen habe. 

Faustregeln hin- oder her. Man sollte sich einer Bestimmung nur sicher sein, wenn man mal mit einem erfahrenen Sammler unterwegs war und die Merkmale live und in natura gesehen hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Der schmeckt mir auch ein wenig zu fad... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, Bild 1 zeigt einen Knollenblätterpilz, ob grün oder gelb kann ich so nicht sagen. Ist in kulinarischer Hinsicht aber auch wurscht.|supergri

Bild zwei und drei zeigen keinen Knolli. Es fehlt die Volva an der Stielbasis und der Stiel ist reinweiß und nicht genattert. Einordnen kann ich ihn aber so auch nicht.


----------



## Ben-CHI (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War gestern auch wieder los und habe einige Pilze ergattern können. Neben 8 schönen Steinis,2 Maronen und einer fetten Rotkappe war der Wald voll mit Schirmlingen. Zumindest denke ich das es welche waren, aber hab Sie stehen lassen.

Hab mal Fotos angehängt zur näheren Bestimmung:
1. Schirmling??
2. Butterpilz??
3.???

Grüße Benny


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bild 2 und 3 könnte ein Täubling sein, näher kann ich den anhand des Bildes nicht einordnen
Das blaufärbende Teil von einigen Seiten weiter zurück könnte dieses sein:
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/FM/001/00038/fm00038.html

, ist aber schwiegerig, da auch Dickfussröhrling sein kann ( der schmeckt aber bitter)
Gruß A.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi ,

Hab Gestern auc mein erstes Marönchen gefunden !:q

Aber ich muss sagen , das es bei uns im Sauerland noch recht mau läuft mit den Pilzen . Ich für meinen Teil hab bisher zwar fast schon sämtliche Arten gesichtet , aber alles nur so ganz vereinzelt mal . Mal schauen was die nächsten Tage so bringen .

mfg fishcatcher #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> War gestern auch wieder los und habe einige Pilze ergattern können. Neben 8 schönen Steinis,2 Maronen und einer fetten Rotkappe war der Wald voll mit Schirmlingen. Zumindest denke ich das es welche waren, aber hab Sie stehen lassen.
> 
> Hab mal Fotos angehängt zur näheren Bestimmung:
> 1. Schirmling??
> ...



1.) Ist eine Schirmlingsart. Kann man aber aus der Ferne nicht eindeutig bestimmen.

2.) Butterpilz könnte sein

3.) Keine Ahnung

Ach so, ein Täubling ist auf keinem der Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## Uremma (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@BenChi dein
Bild 1 100 % Schirmpilz, sehr guter Speisepilz; den "Hut" abtrennen, wie ein Schnitzel mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, in Eigelb und Paniermehl wälzen und goldbraun anbraten...mmmmmm...lecker; den Stiel trocknen und mittels Kaffeemühle zu Pilzpulver für Sossen verarbeiten; sehr würzig.
Bild 2 100 % Butterpilz /Butterröhrling; die kleineren sind sicher unten durch eine weiße Haut verschlossen, Hut schleimig; sehr guter Speisepilz; Zubereitung wie Maronen in der Pfanne anbraten, kleinere kann man auch sauer einlegen
Bild 3 kann ich leider nicht zuordnen, also Finger weg


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Uremma schrieb:


> @BenChi dein
> Bild 1 100 % Schirmpilz, sehr guter Speisepilz; den "Hut" abtrennen, wie ein........



Sorry, aber genau das sind Ratschläge, die schwer an die Gesundheit gehen können. Es gibt dutzende Schirmlingsarten, darunter auch giftige. Zu 100% sicher ist nur, dass solche Ratschläge übel ausgehen können.


----------



## Ben-CHI (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ralle: Ich bin sowieso vorsichtig was Tips aus dem Inet angeht.
Beim Pilzesammeln neige ich dazu 120% sicher gehen zu wollen.

Bin mir auch relativ sicher das es ein essbarer Schirmling ist, denn so sehen die Dinger aus die mein Bekannter auch immer mitnimmt und von Ihnen schwärmt. Aber wie gesagt, vorsicht is die mudda vom Porzellanladen oder so ähnlich  

@uremma: Die Haut des "Butterpilzes" war noch geschlossen, er war schleimig und durch das Abtrocknen ist das Häutchen dann eingerissen... 

Aber was ist das auf Bild 3 für einer....  Penismässiges Gerät ^^


----------



## Uremma (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber genau das sind Ratschläge, die schwer an die Gesundheit gehen können. Es gibt dutzende Schirmlingsarten, darunter auch giftige. Zu 100% sicher ist nur, dass solche Ratschläge übel ausgehen können.


Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Das unterstellt mir unverantwortliche Oberflächlichkeit.Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Wenn ich 100% schreibe, dann bin ich mir auch zu 100% sicher.
Im Übrigen zitiere ich mal aus meinem sehr guten Pilzbuchaus der Rubrik "Giftige Doppelgänger" die von dir bezüglich Schirmpilz (Macrolepiota procera) gemachte Aussage(Zitat)... Es gibt keine giftigen Doppelgänger in dieser Grösse und Gestalt...(Zitat Ende)


----------



## Uremma (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kaulbarschspezi
Sicher ist dir nicht entgangen, dass der Goldröhrling eine gelbe Unterhaut hat, auf dem Bild von Benchi aber eine weiße zu sehen ist, das macht schon mal den Unterschied und lässt nur noch den Butterpilz zu.


----------



## chivas (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Eine Fundortbeschreibung - Boden, Bäume wäre hilfreich.



danach wärs dann wohl wirklich erst eindeutig^^

dein nr3-röhrling... könnte das nicht ein filzröhrling sein? auch wenn die hutform wohl eher untypisch ist...


----------



## Ben-CHI (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi@all

Also irgendwas nadeliges wuchs da schon. Könnten Lärchen gewesen sein.

Anbei nochmal ein Bild eines kleinen Vertreters der strittigen Art:


----------



## honeybee (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lärchen- oder Goldröhrling ist richtig. Die gibt es hier auch reichlich.


----------



## Uremma (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dem Bild des kleineren Vertreters nach muss ich Kaulbarschspezi recht geben, denn dort ist ein Gelber Hutverschluss zu sehen. Spielt aber was die Essbarkeit angeht keine Rolle, denn beides sind hervorragende Speisepilze. Auch hier Zitat aus meinem Bestimmungsbuch... Es gibt keine ähnlichen Giftpilze...
Alle mir bekannten Pilze mit Röhren sind dem Grunde nach essbar(nach Erhitzung) selbst der Satansröhrling, wobei der Bitterling seinem Namen alle Ehre macht, aber völlig ungefählich aber eben ungenießbar.
Gefählich wird es erst, wenn von der Hut Lamellen hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Uremma schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Das unterstellt mir unverantwortliche Oberflächlichkeit.Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> Wenn ich 100% schreibe, dann bin ich mir auch zu 100% sicher.
> Im Übrigen zitiere ich mal aus meinem sehr guten Pilzbuchaus der Rubrik "Giftige Doppelgänger" die von dir bezüglich Schirmpilz (Macrolepiota procera) gemachte Aussage(Zitat)... Es gibt keine giftigen Doppelgänger in dieser Grösse und Gestalt...(Zitat Ende)



Wo hab ich das gesagt ? Einen echten Doppelgänger gibt es zwar in der Tat nicht, aber durchaus Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten:

Nur mal einer

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safranschirmling
Wiki, weils gute Fotos sind. 

Es gibt weitere, normalerweise kleinerbleibende Schirmlinge, die aber unter guten Bedingungen auch recht groß werden können. 

Um halbwegs sicher gehen zu können muss man den Stiel sehen. Ist der glatt, Finger weg. Ist er genattert handelt es sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um den Parasol.
Verzehrempfehlungen sollte man aber bei Bildern nicht eindeutiger Arten unterlassen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach so, ein Täubling ist auf keinem der Bilder zu sehen.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, daß Bild von Kaulbarschspezi sieht durchaus nach 'nem jungen Täubling aus, lediglich der Stiel ist etwas dick, aber wie du scxhon sagtest: Pferde-Apotheke...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Gute ist, dass diese Arten ob obiger Faustregel kaum gesammelt werden und mir die keiner wegschnappt.:q
> Ich gebe aber auch zu, sehr lange gezögert zu haben bis ich die zum ersten mal gegessen habe.



Da kannst du froh sein, ganz köstlicher Speisepilz, nur das den bei uns fast jeder unter dem Namen Schusterpilz kennt und die sich wie die Geier darauf stürzen:q

Die Sache mit dem Alkohol wird meiner Meinung nach übertrieben, ich hab' noch zu jeder Pilzmahlzeit ein-zwei Bierchen gedreht und Schusterpilze hab' ich eigentlich immer dabei, geschadet hat es bis jetzt nicht, zumindest vermuten wir das...#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ben-CHI

Muß ich den Vorpostern zustimmen, daß ist eindeutig 'n Goldröhrling.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, daß Bild von Kaulbarschspezi sieht durchaus nach 'nem jungen Täubling aus, lediglich der Stiel ist etwas dick, aber wie du scxhon sagtest: Pferde-Apotheke...
> 
> Uupps, hatte die Aussage auf die zwischenzeitlich eingestellten Bilder von Ben-Chi gemünzt. Der von Kaulbarschspezi könnte ein Täubling sein, das stimmt.
> 
> ...



Nun, zu Deiner letzten Aussage... ja wie soll ich´s Dir sagen..., es müssen nicht immer physische Ausfallerscheinungen sein.:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Blöde Kuh!:q:q


----------



## franconia (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich würde auch Goldröhrling tippen, aber wie bereits diskutiert wurde, anhand eines Fotos kann man das nicht zu 100% bestimmen. Butterpilze sind's aber keine.


Kommt eigentlich einer von euch noch zum angeln? :q

Zum :v, dass Pilz- und Raubfischsaison zeitgleich liegen... Wenn das anders wäre, hätte man das ganze Jahr über was zu tun^^
 :q Ich werd nen Kompromiss eingehen und heute mal wieder Pilze sammeln und morgen Angeln #:


----------



## daci7 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Alkohol wird meiner Meinung nach übertrieben, ich hab' noch zu jeder Pilzmahlzeit ein-zwei Bierchen gedreht und Schusterpilze hab' ich eigentlich immer dabei, geschadet hat es bis jetzt nicht, zumindest vermuten wir das...#h


 
Ich würd vermuten, dass das stark auf die betreffende Person bzw. die Menge an Tintlingen/Hexenröhrlingen und die des Alkohols ankommt. 

(Bzw eigentlich auf die Menge an zur Verfügung stehender Aldehyddehydrogenase-2 im Körper, umzuwandelndem Acetaldehyd, vorhandenem Acetat, und beim Zubereiten der Pilze entstandenem 1-Amino-Cyclopropanol.)

Es ist also gut möglich, dass du nach dem Genuss einer Pilzpfanne mit 1-2 Hexenröhrlingen dir auch 1-2 Bierchen reinschrauben kannst  Es kann aber sein, dass die ganze Geschichte nach dem 4. Bierchen oder eben bei 4 Pilzchen unangenehm wird. Genauso wie möglicherweise andere Menschen geringere Schwellwerte haben (Besonders Japaner und Chinesen sind da, rein statistisch gesehen, in den Hintern gekniffen mit der größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Mutation der ALDH2|supergri)

ALSO: Man kann sowas natürlich durch einfaches Testen ausprobieren, sollte sich aber nicht wundern, wenn man denn irgendwann doch die A*schkarte gezogen hat  Dann muss man den Spaß ausbaden :vik:

Edit: Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für den Falten-Tintling.


----------



## Kotzi (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gibt es hier nicht mehr jüngere die auch Pilze suchen gehen?
Fühle mich mit meinen 19 Jahren hier irgendwie alleine.
Bisher hat zwar ein Freund von mir richtig Spaß am Pilze sammeln, aber das 
wars dann so auch ziemlich von Leuten in meinem Alter die ich kenne.
Und unsicher bin ich mir eigentlich nur manchmal bei Anischampingons, wenn diese eben nicht so stark nach Anis riechen habe ich so ein bisschen die Befürchtung was giftiges einzupacken, sonst ist es für mich nicht das geringste Problem die Pilze die wir auch schon immer sammeln zu bestimmen.
Gestern gabs mit besagtem Freund 1 1/2 schöne Körbe voll hauptsächlich mit Steinpilzen, Hexenröhrlingen und dann ein paar Pfifferlinge, Waldchampignons , Blutreitzger und ein paar vereinzelte Maronen.
2 Parasole waren glaube ich auch dabei.


----------



## franconia (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hey Ho!

Nein du bist nicht allein #6
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und gehe seit bestimmt 10 Jahren allein(!) Pilze sammeln und bin noch am Leben :vik: Und vorher war ich halt mit Vattern unterwegs... Also es gibt jüngere Pilzsammler, die haben nur nicht so viel Zeit wie die Renter und Pensionisten. |sagnix

Achja, hat einer von euch dieses Jahr schon ne Krause Glucke gefunden? Ich für meinen Teil konnte heute die erste dieser Saison zu nem Korbgang überreden.

Gruß #h


----------



## Kotzi (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich bin schon mit unter einem Jahr im Bauchtragegeschirr mitgenommen worden zum Pilze suchen, mir fällt jetzt spontan kein Jahr ein wo ich nicht mit war.
Alleine gehe ich ungern, am liebsten gehe ich halt mit meinem Vater, und eine Krause Glucke habe ich bisher nur 2 mal gefunden, bei uns in der ecke ( westerwald) sind die nicht so häufig. Jedenfals nicht in den waldstücken in denen wir suchen gehen.


----------



## silviomopp (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Krause Glucke hatte ich letztes Jahr 3...in dieser Saison noch keine 

Ist aber noch zu zeitig....


----------



## franconia (25. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Krause Glucke hatte ich letztes Jahr 3...in dieser Saison noch keine
> 
> Ist aber noch zu zeitig....




Jepp, richtig. Deshalb war ich heute auch ziemlich überrascht  Geht erst los!

@Kotzi: Bei uns in der Gegend (Mittelfranken) sind sie sehr häufig, auch in schlechten Pilzjahren.

Nur das putzen immer ist zum :v. Aber es lohnt sich!
Juhu in 4 Stunden klingelt der Wecker, endlich mal wieder angeln


----------



## Kotzi (26. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, hier auch mal von mir Bilder, zwar keine schönen aber dafür um zu verdeutlichen was dieses Jahr alles wächst.
Gesamtfund geputzt:

http://a.*ih.us/img706/3754/img0448gx.jpg

Hexenröhrlinge:
http://a.*ih.us/img821/6192/img0453x.jpg

Nur Steinpilze und da hab ich schon ne Pfanne von gemacht gehabt :

http://a.*ih.us/img690/4586/img0450sh.jpg

und gemischter rest aus Blutreitzgern, Waldchampis und Anischampis, plus was weiß ich noch :

http://a.*ih.us/img203/2421/img0452w.jpg


jamjam
http://a.*ih.us/img828/5738/img0454k.jpg

Die Graslatschen die danebenstehen hab ich nicht nochmal extra fotographiert, aber das waren einfach nur viele, und das auf einem extrem kleinen Gebiet.
Mfg


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

boah ... fette Ausbeute Kotzi !!! #6

wie macht ihr eigendlich solche Mengen mal am besten haltbar ?
einfrieren ?
einlegen ?


----------



## Kotzi (26. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ein Großteil wird frisch gegessen, was bei einer Pilzliebenden Patchworkfamilie schon größere mengen sind. wenn dann so funde vorkommen blanchieren wir die und frieren die ein, wobei mich gismowolfs anleitungen zum einlegen auch reizen. und dann freut sich immer unsere putzfrau, oder meine oma oder oder.
und im moment sind so mengen noch nichtmal so schwer wenn man die richtigen stellen kennt, die pilze wachsen einfach so schnell dass man nichtmehr nachkommt.


----------



## luger-2006 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,

wir machen das ähnlich. Einige der Pilze werden sofort verzehrt(Suppe).Der Rest wird meistens eingefroren geputzt aber nicht gewaschen oder eingelegt.Manchmal trocknen wir die Pilze auch, werden dann aber kaum verwendet.


----------



## Kotzi (26. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

getrocknet werden die stiele von den großen sowie die zu großen, die kommen dann in luftdichte behälter und werden dann für suppen bzw soßen genommen.
gestern gabs selbstgemachten räucherschinken ( altes bauernhaus mit räucherkammer sei dank!) mit frischen pilzen und nem brot.
gibt wirklich wenig leckereres.


----------



## Stippi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

haha ich freu mir gerade den loch in bauch, semesterferien- fenster offen und mein ohr sagt mir, dass es wieder regnet. in den letzten tagen bin ich bei fast 8 kg steinpilzen und rotkappen gelandet, nun wirds wieder feucht
man kann sich garnicht entscheiden, ob Pilze oder Schleienangeln vorrang haben- morgen denke ich mal eher wieder Pilze


----------



## Bassey (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir im Wald am See finde sehe ich derzeit zig verschiedene Pilze... Gibt es denn solche, die wirklich einfach zu erkenne sind ohne dass man der Verwechslungs- und somit der Vergiftungsgefahr ausgesetzt ist?
Namen mit ausdrucksstarken Bildern wären toll


----------



## silviomopp (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Bassey schrieb:


> Bei mir im Wald am See finde sehe ich derzeit zig verschiedene Pilze... Gibt es denn solche, die wirklich einfach zu erkenne sind ohne dass man der Verwechslungs- und somit der Vergiftungsgefahr ausgesetzt ist?
> Namen mit ausdrucksstarken Bildern wären toll




Naja Pilzbestimmung Online ist da so ne Sache, ebenso mit Empfehlungen. Es gibt schon einige , die Relativ leicht zu erkennen sind,z.Bsp. der Maronenröhrling 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maronenr%C3%B6hrling

aber besser wäre es, du gehst mal mit jemandem mit, der sich auskennt...


----------



## Kotzi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kaulbarschspezi
der Nick ist Ausgeburt einer Jugendsünde und gewissen sagen wir es so Mutproben.


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sacht mal ... was ist das denn für einer ? 
ziemlich geruchslos - und die Flocken aufm Hut lassen sich leicht wegfischen 
ist das nen Schirmling ? |kopfkrat #c
essen will ich ihn nicht ;-) nur mal interessenhalber weil da so viele von hier rumstehen


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja die zwei hatte ich auch im Auge .... zur Not kann man die ja auch mal in die Apotheke schleppen .
schmecken die Perlpilze ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sacht mal ... was ist das denn für einer ?
> ziemlich geruchslos - und die Flocken aufm Hut lassen sich leicht wegfischen
> ist das nen Schirmling ? |kopfkrat #c
> essen will ich ihn nicht ;-) nur mal interessenhalber weil da so viele von hier rumstehen




Perlpilz:

in der Stielbasis bei Verletzungen und Madenfraß rosa eingefärbt.
Manschette gerieft
Hutrand außen ungerieft
Sehr guter Speisepilz (meiner Meinung nach)

Pantherpilz:

Bei Verletzungen und im Madenfraß immer weiß bleibend
Manschette ungerieft
Hutrand außen gerieft

Ziemlich übler Giftpilz, nicht zu verharmlosen. Apotheke reicht nicht, da ist definitiv Kankenhaus angesagt. 

Bei der Bestimmung müssen *alle Merkmale passen*. Es gibt z.B. auch eine Variante des Pantherpilzes mit ungerieftem Hutrand. 


Beide wachsen im gleichen Gebiet, oft nebeneinander. Und es gibt noch andere Wulstlinge, die zur Verwechslung eignen. 
Bei dem abgebildeten Exemplar dürfte es sich um Perlpilze handeln, aber vom Verzehr muss man anhand von Bildern dringend abraten.


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ist schon doch der Perlpilz wie ich nachgelesen habe ...
allein das rötende Fleisch scheint eindeutig zu sein .
na mal gucken - aber solange da Steinpilze daneben wachsen nehm ich doch lieber die ;-)
danke für die Hilfe ! :m


----------



## silviomopp (29. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So ich war gestern in der Eifel für 3 stunden unterwegs... im Moment hopsen die Pilze von allein in den Korb , viele Steinpilze und Maronen. Leider keine Foto`s #d .


----------



## Kotzi (29. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern und vorgester auch wieder losgewesen, beides mal mit nicht zu verachtendem erfolg.


----------



## Spinnfisch (29. August 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

hab letzte woche ein paar parasol gefunden


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es ist im Moment ja so Klasse.
Heute war ich fast vier Stunden unterwegs.

Pfifferlinge, Fichtenreizker, Maronen, Parasole, Semmelstoppelpilze, Hexenröhrlinge und nur schöne junge Fruchtkörper eingefangen. 
Legger. :k


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...schöne junge Fruchtkörper eingefangen.



|bigeyes ääähhhhhhh....

ach, Du sprichst von _Pilzen _​


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kleiner, aber ganz frischer Erlebnisbericht von mir dazu:



Es ist einfach nicht zu glauben !!!

Unsere Wälder sind von gut begehbaren  Forstwegen durchzogen. Ich nutze die eigenlich nur als bequeme Möglichkeit,  abgelegenen Fundstellen näher zu kommen, weil auf diesen Wegen im Moment Hinz  und Kunz nach Pilzen suchen.

Gestern auf dem Rückweg begegnen mir auf so  einem Weg zwei Pilzsammler. Er und Sie, gesetzteren Alters und mit einem Korb  bewaffnet, der mit einem Tuch bedeckt war (?). Mein Korb war gut mit  Pfifferlingen, Semmelstoppelpilzen und einigen anderen Leckereien gefüllt. Das  Abendessen für vier Personen halt.

Man trifft sich also, grüßt freundlich  und bleibt kurz stehen. 
Sie blickt in meinen Korb : " Oh, da haben Sie aber  Glück gehabt "

Ich bejahe freundlich. 

" Wir haben nur  Stockschwämmchen gefunden "

Stockschwämmchen ? Ich hatte diesen einen  meiner Lieblingspilze dieses Jahr noch nicht gefunden. Meine Neugier war  geweckt.

" Darf ich mal sehen ? " frage ich.

Sie nimmt das Tuch  weg, und ich blicke auf die " Beute ". Es war eine stattliche Portion  Gifthäublinge (Galerina marginata). Kein einziges Stockschwämmchen. 

" Da  haben Sie aber auch Glück gehabt " sage ich.

" Ja, nicht wahr. Und alle  auf ein paar Quadratmetern " erwiedert Sie.

" Nein" sage ich "Das meine  ich nicht. Sie haben Glück gehabt, dass Sie mich getroffen haben und mir Ihre  Funde gezeigt haben. " 

Ich habe den beiden dann erklärt, dass es sich  nicht um Stockschwämmchen handelt, sondern um den Gifthäubling, und dass diese  Pilze lebensgefährlich giftig sind. 

Sie erwiederte, dass sie damals in  Ostpreußen schon Stockschwämmchen gesammelt habe, und das die genauso ausgesehen  hätten. Und dass sie neulich erst Stockschwämmchen im Glas aus dem Supermarkt  gekauft haben, die ebenfalls genauso aussähen. 

Die Dame wurde richtig  fuchtig.

Ihr Mann war inzwischen nähergekommen und mischt sich  ein.

" Höhr mal, der Herr hat viele verschiedene Pilze in seinem Korb.  Schau mal, auch solche, die wir nicht kennen. Die würde er doch sicher nicht  sammeln, wenn er sich nicht auskennt ". 

Lebensrettende Logik  !

Nach einigem hin- und her und meiner Einlassung, dass jeder selbst für  sein Leben und seine Gesundheit verantwortlich ist und dass sie, wenn sie mir  keinen Glauben schenken, doch bitte mit Ihrem Fund zu einer Pilzberatungsstelle  gehen mögen, bevor sie diese Pilze zubereiten, kippte die Dame schließlich Ihren  Korb am Wegrand aus. 

Sie vergaß dabei nicht, die ganze Beute zu  zertreten, wahrscheinlich vermutete sie insgeheim noch, ich hätte das nur gesagt  um die ausgeschütteten " Stockschwämmchen " nacher aufzulesen und selbst zu  essen. 

Dann zogen die beiden leise diskutierend ab.

Ich bin nun  wahrlich nicht der Pilzexperte vor dem Herren, habe aber schon des öfteren Leute  getroffen, die mehr als fragwürdige Beute gemacht hatten. Das " schlimmste " war  mal einer mit ein paar Pantherpilzen, auch nicht toll. Auch habe ich ab und an  schon Pilze in Körben gesehen, die zu bestimmen mir nicht möglich war. Da warne  ich natürlich immer vor dem Verzehr und lege den Leuten nahe, zu einer  Pilzberatungsstelle zu gehen. 

Aber sowas krasses ist mir wirklich noch  nicht passiert.

Der Grund warum ich das schreibe ist nicht, mich zu  rühmen, sondern ein ganz anderer.

Die Dame war ja ziemlich überzeugt von  Stockschwämmchen. Ich weiß nicht was sie gemacht hätte, wenn Ihr Mann nicht auf  sie eingewirkt hätte.
Ich überlege immer noch, was ich hätte tun sollen, wenn  die beiden darauf bestanden hätten dass es sich um Stockschwämmchen handelt und  mit Ihrer Beute abgezogen wären. 

Die Polizei rufen ? Sie einfach ihrem  Schicksal überlassen ? 

Was würdet Ihr in so einem Fall machen ??


----------



## didi0405 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

oh schwere entscheidung;+
ich hätte es wahrscheinlich aucu so gemacht
aber ich hätte nicht gewusst was ich gemacht hätte wenn die beiden so abgewandert wären ohne den korb auszuschütten#c

RALLE 24
HIERMIT SCHLAGE ICH DICH FÜR DIE LEBENSRETTER MEDALLIE VOR

stimmen sind beim Mod abzugeben


----------



## allrounderab (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ralle ich würde,wenn ich mir sicher wäre,dass es sich um giftige handelt glaube ich älteren leuten den korb einfach entreißen und wegrennen.stelle dir vor du ließt dann paar tage später die zeitung und da stehen 2 todesanzeigen der leute drin.das könnte ich mir dann glaube ich nicht selbst verzeihen.sonst sage ich auch immer jeder ist sein eigener herr und paßt auf sichselbst auf,jedoch wenn es um gesundheit und evtl leben geht sollte man nicht tatenlos zusehen. ich finde du hast da ganz toll gehandelt.wenn ich fragen darf,was hättest du getan,wenn die dame die pilze nicht selbst vernichtet hätte?


----------



## franconia (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Krasse Aktion |bigeyes

Super, dass du auf die beiden eingewirkt hast!
Aber dennoch: absolut unverständliches Verhalten der Beiden #d

Ich mein du hast ja sicherlich überzeugend gewirkt und wenn du selbst nen Korb randvoll hast, die Pilze noch zu zertreten |kopfkrat Misstrauisches Gesindel |supergri

Polizei verständigen wäre wohl das Sinnvollste, hat wohl auch ne gewisse "Schreckwirkung", aufgrund der Ernsthaftigkeit...Aber ob unsere Exekutive das interessiert?

Hab mir mal was gefunden, was mit Polizei und Pilzen zu tun hat...Zwar ein anderer Fall, aber naja:
http://www.polizei.bayern.de/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/102588

Gruß!


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Naja, ist immerso eine Sache. Mir hat auch schonmal jemand erklärt, dass die Perlpilze in meinem Korb giftig wären.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle

Meinst du mit Stockschwämmchen die "Rauchblättrigen Schwefelköpfe"?

edit: Wenn solche unbelehrbar sind, kannst du eigentlich nur die Polizei informieren oder denen kurzerhand den Korb abnehmen. Man kann die Leute ja auch nicht sehenden Auges in ihr Verderben rennen lassen, zumindest wenn klar ist, daß die zu erwartende Pilzvergiftung mit 'nem deftigen Dünnschiß nicht ausgestanden sein wird!


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



allrounderab schrieb:


> wenn ich fragen darf,was hättest du getan,wenn die dame die pilze nicht selbst vernichtet hätte?



Du meinst, wenn die den Korb nur ausgeschüttet hätte ohne die Pilze zu zertreten?

Na ich hätt die Stockschwämmchen aufgesammelt und lecker zubereitet

Nee, quatsch. Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Keine Ahnung. 

Wenn die beiden mit den Pilzen abgezogen wären, würde ich jetzt (heute) hintergehen und so bald als möglich die Polizei anrufen. Heute und in Zukunft, nach reiflichem Überlegen und bei so lebensgefährlich giftigen Pilzen. Wenn nur eine kräftige Scheixxerei droht, würd ich sie ziehen lassen.  Was ich an dem Tag gemacht hätte weiß ich ehrlich nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Meinst du mit Stockschwämmchen die "Rauchblättrigen Schwefelköpfe"?



Den Namen kenn ich nicht. Bei uns heißen die Stockschwämmchen ( Kuehneromyces mutabilis )

Die sind sowas von lecker !


----------



## Zusser (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Den Namen kenn ich nicht. Bei uns heißen die Stockschwämmchen ( Kuehneromyces mutabilis )



Guck mal hier: Rauchblättriger Schwefelkopf
Die Site hat außer genialen Pilzfotos übrigens auch ein sehr empfehlenswertes Forum zu bieten.

Wie hast du eigentlich gleich erkannt, dass die Stockschwämmchen keine waren? Hatten die die Stile mitgesammelt?
Ich nehme immer nur die Hüte mit, das beste Merkmal ist für mich der superleckere Stockschwämmchenduft.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die sind sowas von lecker !


Mmm, Stockschwämmchensuppe... mit einem Schuss Sahne und dazu knuspriges Baguette...:l (Was, schon Mittag?)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Den meinte ich, auch sehr lecker!


----------



## chivas (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ist schon doch der Perlpilz wie ich nachgelesen habe ...
> allein das rötende Fleisch scheint eindeutig zu sein .
> na mal gucken - aber solange da Steinpilze daneben wachsen nehm ich doch lieber die ;-)
> danke für die Hilfe ! :m



ne pilzpfanne ohne perlpilze is nur halb so lecker  in manchen regionen haben die einen wesentlich höheren stellenwert als z.b. steinpilze. beim sammeln, wenn man sich vor ort nicht 100%ig sicher ist, sollte man allerdings den gesamten stiel (mit fuß) mitnehmen oder dann doch lieber stehen lassen...

nur zum trocknen sind die wahrlich nicht geeignet...


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

so wie ich das verstehe
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockschwämmchen
gibt bessere Bilder

Gifthäubling:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gifthäubling

Schwefelpof ist was anderes ( giftgige und essbare)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grünblättriger_Schwefelkopf oder in grau
http://www.pilzseite.de/Pilzgalerie/Hypholoma/capnoides/FrameSet.htm

Gruss A.


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Man man man, hier mitzulesen ist schon eine Qual, wenn man selbst leider nie das Glück gehabt hat die Pilzbestimmung zu lernen. |supergri

Im September hab ich leider keine Zeit mehr, weil ich da endlich auch mal wieder im Urlaub weilen werde, aber danach würd ich schon mal gern auf Pilzjagd gehn!

Gibt es denn jemanden aus dem Raum Berlin/Brandenburg, der mich mal mitnehmen würde?!
1-2 Bücher würd ich schon organisieren, aber wie ich von der botanischen oder zoologischen Bestimmung aus dem Studium her weiß ist Erfahrung da halt nicht zu übertrumpfen...

Ich würd mich natürlich für die Führung revangieren  
Mit 'ner Kiste Hopfenschorle zb. Oder nem lecker' Wein.

#h


----------



## Angler9999 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

... Pilze sammeln ohne Wissen ist ganz einfach.

Es gibt nur einen sehr giftigen Pilz mit Schwamm. Bei diesem Pilz ist der Schwamm rot/rötlich.

Also Nichtpilzewisser sammeln Pilze nur mit Schwamm. Die mit rotem Schwamm liegenlassen.

Es gibt ein paar mit Schwamm, die nicht sooooo gut schmecken, aber eben nicht giftig sind oder ungeniessbar sind.

Pilze mit Lamellen sind da weit aus schwieriger zu bestimmen, weil viele essbaren ein giftigen oder ungeniessbaren Double haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zusser schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: Rauchblättriger Schwefelkopf
> Die Site hat außer genialen Pilzfotos übrigens auch ein sehr empfehlenswertes Forum zu bieten.
> 
> Wie hast du eigentlich gleich erkannt, dass die Stockschwämmchen keine waren? Hatten die die Stile mitgesammelt?
> ...




Jo, die Krux mit den Deutschen Namen. Den kenn ich unter graublättriger Schwefelkopf, sammel ihn aber nicht. 

Wenn man geschätzte 10.000 Stockschwämmchen gesehen und gegessen hat, dann sieht man das auf den ersten Blick. 
Der Verdacht auf Gifthäubling kommt sofort, wenn man den hellen Rand und die dunklere Hutmitte sieht. Beim Stockschwämmchen ist´s meist umgekehrt. Sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist der glatte Stiel des Gifthäublings gegenüber dem rauhen des Stockschwämmchens. 
Also immer schön auf den Stiel schauen. Glatter Stiel = nenenene|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockschwämmchen
> gibt bessere Bilder
> 
> ...



Also Wiki sollte man zum Bestimmen besser meiden. Da steht beim Stockschwämmchen, dass es einen glatten Stiel haben kann.|bigeyes Ob es sich bei dem Bild wirklich um Stockschwämmchen handelt ? Ichweißnichtichweißnicht.

Und die Farben des abgebildeten Gifthäublings sind schon toll, aber auch wohl selten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ... Pilze sammeln ohne Wissen ist ganz einfach.
> 
> Es gibt nur einen sehr giftigen Pilz mit Schwamm. Bei diesem Pilz ist der Schwamm rot/rötlich.
> 
> ...



Umbringen kann sich ein gesunder Mensch nach dieser Richtlinie sicher nicht. Aber im entgeht der sehr leckere Hexenröhrling (roter Schwamm). Dafür sammelt er vielleicht mal einen Gallenröhrling und versaut sich die ganze Mahlzeit, oder er fängt einen Satanspilz mit gelblichem Schwamm (o ja, die gibt es) und verdirbt sich schwer den Magen.


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ralle 
hast recht, so richtig glücklich war ich mit den Bildern etc. auch nicht ( hab nur auf die schnelle keine besseren gefunden). Mir ging es nur darum, dass es unterschiedliche Arten sind.
Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Tja, David. Bis Mitte September hätten wir uns mal verabreden können, auf ne Runde kleines Pilz-Einmaleins...:m



Schade schade, aber vl findet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Daci
zumindest in meiner Region bieten Pilzberater geführte Touren an , also echtes Guiding. guck doch mal ob die Preusen was ähnliches auf die Beine bekommen,
Darfst halt nur das Gerät beim Guiding nicht verwechseln.
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (31. August 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ralf (und auch alle anderen Pilzkenner), denen ähnliches passiert:
In jedem Fall die Polizei informieren und vor der möglichen Gefährdung warnen. Wenn möglich, die Leute bis zum Auto verfolgen und das Nummernschild notieren.
Nicht jedem gelingt es in so einem Fall so überzeugend aufzutreten, aber jeder moralisch vernünftige Mensch würde sich ggf. hinterher schwere Vorwürfe machen, was er nicht noch alles hätte anstellen können, um die anderen nachhaltig genug zu warnen.


----------



## shorty 38 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn ich bei mir in Hannover Pilzegerichte auf der Speisekarte habe, kassiere ich immer vorher Gruß Shorty


----------



## Kotzi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hmm.. gehen solche sachen nicht unter dem thema natürliche selektion durch??


----------



## Ben-CHI (2. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Angler9999*
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich sammel ja auch nach dem oben beschriebenen Muster. Bisher bin ich gut gefahren uns sammel halt nur Maronen, Steinpilz, Birkenrauhfüsse und Rotkappen. Verpassen tue ich bestimmt einiges aber damit geh ich kein Risiko ein. 
Hab gestern, als ich mit einem versierten Bekannten im Wald war, meinen ersten Galenröhrling gefunden. Sehr intensive Ausprägung des Netzmuster am Fuß. Auf anraten meines Bekannten sollte ich mal ein Stückchen versuchen, quasi der ultimative Test, nur so um Sicherzugehen....
Ich kann Euch sagen.... wasn Arsch  |rolleyes
Den Geschmack braucht die Welt ja nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch sagen.... wasn Arsch  |rolleyes
> Den Geschmack braucht die Welt ja nicht.




Ganzbreitgrins.

Es geht doch nix über die gemachte Erfahrung. :g


----------



## silviomopp (2. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tja....ich hab auch mal davon gekostet , den Geschmack hatte ich nach Stunden noch #t

PS : hab gestern meine erste Krause Glucke in diesem Jahr gesichtet :l

..ich hoffe doch , das sie am Samstag noch steht . Es waren gestern noch Steinpilze , Maronen , Birkenpilze, Fichtenreizker und Goldröhrlinge zu sehen. #h

( mitgenommen hab ich nix, weil alle noch Relativ klein waren -lieber bis Samstag warten )


----------



## jirgel (2. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> itat von *Angler9999*
> 
> 
> _... Pilze sammeln ohne Wissen ist ganz einfach.
> ...


Jaja und nicht vergessen nur Pilze essen wo Schnecken dran knabbern.... |bigeyes


Nein bitte nicht.

Meine Damen und Herren was ist daran so schwer das man sich mal 3 Pilze aussucht und diese Anhand der Bestimmungsmerkmale auswendig lernt wenn man darin sicher ist kommen die Nächsten 3 Sorten (wichtig auch giftige Lernen) 

Die Regel von Angler9999 ist nicht sicher sorry ist aber so es gibt auch  giftige Röhrlingsarten (nicht jeder verträgt die giftstoffe gleich gut) 
einer wurde schon genannt

Satasröhrling 

dazu der 

Schönfussröhrling 

Struppelköpfe

Dazu kommen Röhrlinge die starken Durchfalll oder Übelkeit auslösen können 

Gallenröhrlinge

Pfefferröhrlinge 

Finsterröhrlinge

Dann kömmen noch persönliche unverträglichkeiten dazu wie beim Butterpilz der bei manchen Personen vergiftungs ähnliche zustände auslöst und bei manchen eben nicht. 

und es gibt noch ein paar andere.

Also bitte (ich will wirklich nicht negativ rüberkommen oder klug*******rrisch ) macht eine Pilzexkursion legt euch ein paar Bücher zu zb pilze der Schweiz oder pilze 3er Check von Ewald Gerhardt (bin selber jetzt beim 20zigsten Pilzbuch angekommen  und lern doch jeden 3 tag einen mir unbekannten Pilz kennen)  plus eine Lupe . und lasst euch zeit zum bestimmen auch im Wald. ganz Wichtig bestimmt nur vollständige Pilze daher pilze immer aus dem Boden drehen und mit stumpf und stiel und Knolle mitnehmen denn nur so lassen sie sich sicher bestimmen dazu macht ihr Sporenabdrücke schult eure Nasen denn viele Pilze riechen einzig artig Maipilz, Zigeuner Jodoformtäubling usw.

Erst dann wenn ihr euch sicher seit kommt der Pilz in die Pfanne, wobei ihr einen ganzen Pilz zur vorsicht aufbewahren solltet, in einer tupperbox mit Küchenrolle aufbewahrt.

Denn jeden kann ein fataler Fehler erwischen wir sind alle nur Menschlich aber mit dem Rettungschwammerl tun sich die Ärzte leichter wenn sie wissen gegen was sie im Körper zu kämpfen haben


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen wie die in Kombination mit einem leckeren Schnitzel, frischem Salat und Kräutern schmecken ?

Ich muss es mir nicht vorstellen, ich weiß es. |supergri


----------



## didi0405 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Tja....ich hab auch mal davon gekostet , den Geschmack hatte ich nach Stunden noch #t
> 
> PS : hab gestern meine erste Krause Glucke in diesem Jahr gesichtet :l
> 
> ...



und nach dir ist ein anderer im revier gewesen und hat alle weggesammelt:m

ich war es nicht #d
aber ich war heute 2 stunden im wald
wir haben heute abend mit 6 personen gut gegessen
und morgen mittag haben wir auch noch welche


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich finde immer nur Maronen...
Im Wald, wo ich mit meinem Vater vor Jahren Steinpilze gesammelt habe heute nur Maronen, in neuen Gebieten Maronen, im Moos Maronen, in trockeneren Wäldern Maronen...

irgendwas mach ich falsch, die Maronen sind zwar auch lecker, aber mal wieder so ein Steinpilz, das wäre schon was.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jirgel schrieb:


> Jaja und nicht vergessen nur Pilze essen wo Schnecken dran knabbern.... |bigeyes


 

Die Methode halte ich für fatal!

Am sichersten ist immer noch, 'nen Silberlöffel mitzukochen, wird dieser schwarz, sind Giftpilze unter der Mahlzeit, wenn nicht, kann man bedenkenlos speisen, hat mir zumindest meine Großmutter erzählt!#h


edit: Ralf hat natürlich recht: AUF KEINEN FALL AUSPROBIEREN!!

@Ralf

Lecker Gebäck! Die Pfifferlinge machen sich dieses Jahr bei uns irgendwie rar. Die letzten beiden Jahre konnte man die an den richtigen Stellen mit 'ner Schubkarre aus'm Wald fahren, aber dieses Jahr bis jetzt nur vereinzelte Exemplare.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Methode halte ich für fatal!
> 
> Am sichersten ist immer noch, 'nen Silberlöffel mitzukochen, wird dieser schwarz, sind Giftpilze unter der Mahlzeit, wenn nicht, kann man bedenkenlos speisen, hat mir zumindest meine Großmutter erzählt!#h
> 
> ...



Wir schwimmen dieses Jahr förmlich drin. Allerdings oft an Standorten, wo man schon seit Jahren keine oder nur wenige gefunden hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich finde immer nur Maronen...
> Im Wald, wo ich mit meinem Vater vor Jahren Steinpilze gesammelt habe heute nur Maronen, in neuen Gebieten Maronen, im Moos Maronen, in trockeneren Wäldern Maronen...
> 
> irgendwas mach ich falsch, die Maronen sind zwar auch lecker, aber mal wieder so ein Steinpilz, das wäre schon was.




Völlig normal das Ganze.

Steinpilzchen wachsen vorzugsweise in jüngeren Fichtenschonungen. Werden die Bäume zu groß und zu licht, verschwinden die Steinpilze und die MAronen kommen auf. 

Hier







musse rein, da drinnen sieht es dann so






aus. Und da stehen dann die hier










oft zusammen mit den hübschen roten


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, komme ich arg ins Schwanken.
Mache ich das hier noch fertig oder springe ich doch lieber gleich in die Stiefel? mal schauen wer gewinnt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kleine Entscheidungshilfe ??


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke, das macht es nicht leichter
aber das Papier hat gewonnen
(als pflichtbewußter.... naja )
Sind die Bilder eigentlich alle von der diesjährigen Saison?
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo, alles von diesem Jahr. Die letzten vom 24.8.


----------



## silviomopp (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja im moment sieht es sehr gut aus . Ich bin morgen früh auch wieder unterwegs ..#h


----------



## didi0405 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich habe heute die pfifferlinge meines lebens gefunden|bigeyes
der größte hatte einen hutdurchmesser von 12,5 cm|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich war mit einer Freundin vor 2 Wochen mit so einem Spankorb in der großen Variante los.
Nach 1 Stunde mussten wir notgedrungen abbrechen, weil wir in die Körbe nix mehr rein bekommen haben.
Nur Steinpilze und Rotkappen....die Maronen und Perlpilze sowie Blutreizker haben wir stehen gelassen.

Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann nochmal los....allerdings zu dritt.
Das Ergebniss war ähnlich doch auch hier waren die Körbe schnell voll mit Steinpilzen.
Es ging dann so weit, das die eine Bekannte aus dem Auto heraus auf dem Rückweg gesammelt hat und wir dann nur noch mit offener Kofferraumklappe durch den Wald gefahren sind und alles so lose rein gelegt hatten.

Der absolute Wahnsinn dieses Jahr.
Nun fragen sicher viele....was macht man mit sovielen Pilzen....
Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr einen Dörrautomaten gekauft....der war 3 Tage im Dauerbetrieb. Und die kleineren Steinpilze habe ich sauer eingelegt. Ist immer der Knaller wenn gegrillt wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



didi0405 schrieb:


> ich habe heute die pfifferlinge meines lebens gefunden|bigeyes
> der größte hatte einen hutdurchmesser von 12,5 cm|bigeyes|bigeyes




Hat die Aschewolke von den Bränden bei den Russischen Atomanlagen doch was Gutes. 

Nee, Quatsch. In guten Jahren können Pfifferlinge recht groß werden. Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren auch mal welche in der Größe. Da hab ich zuerst echt gezweifelt.

Aber wo wir grade bei Pfifferlingen und Seltsamkeiten sind.
Hab grad heute zum zweiten mal Pfifferlinge quasi in der Wiese gefunden. Zwar direkt am Waldrand, aber schon ungewöhnlich.











Im Wald dann noch den Safranschirmling






lecker Perlpilze






Marönchen






und die steife Koralle (Ramaria stricta)


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann man die Koralle essen?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Sieht aus wie getrockneter Zwölffingerdarm.|kopfkrat


----------



## sugi (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Ralle ! 
Das sind ja wirklich tolle Bilder ,da kann Ich hier in Ostfriesland nur von träumen ......
Naja-hab ja noch unseren "Wiesenchampignon" Deich ...
Liebe Grüße sendet Dir Sugi


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man die Koralle essen?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Sieht aus wie getrockneter Zwölffingerdarm.|kopfkrat



Sie soll eßbar sein, aber nach nix schmecken. Hab´s noch nicht probiert.


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Weil ich gefragt wurde wegend er sauren Pilze stelle ich das Rezept nochmal öffentl. ein.



> Man benötigt:
> *Leere Schraubgläser.......am besten eigenen sich  kleine Marmeladengläser, wer größere Abfüllungen bevorzugt kann auch  Gurkengläser oder Joghurtgläser nehmen
> *Lorbeerblätter und Pfefferkörner
> *Gurkenaufguss.......gibts fertig im Kaufland für 2,19€ (5 Liter)
> ...


----------



## ralle (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann man die Koralle essen?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Sieht aus wie getrockneter Zwölffingerdarm.|kopfkrat



sieht aus wie der klebrige Hörnling 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klebriger_Hörnling

nicht essbar #h


----------



## Sockeye (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gerade eine Woche in Österreich. Unglaublich, was es da an Pfiffern gab. Fast skandinavische Ausmaße...












VG
Sockeye


----------



## boot (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das ist ein klebriger Hörnling,nicht Giftig,und keine 
Koralle


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



ralle schrieb:


> sieht aus wie der klebrige Hörnling
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klebriger_Hörnling
> 
> *nicht essbar* #h





boot schrieb:


> Das ist ein klebriger Hörnling,*nicht Giftig*,und keine
> Koralle




|kopfkrat
Also nicht giftig aber schmeckt nicht?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

An den Korallen scheiden sich die Geister. Als Kind mit dem Papa haben wir welche mitgenommen, wenn wir sonst nix gefunden haben. Angebraten mit Rühreiern durchaus essbar, aber nicht sehr geschmackintensiv.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



boot schrieb:


> Das ist ein klebriger Hörnling,nicht Giftig,und keine
> Koralle




Schön, dass wir Experten haben.

Klebriger Hörnling (Calocera viscosa)






und eben die steife Koralle (Ramaria stricta)






Die steife Koralle verzweigt sich aus einer dicken Basis heraus.
Im Gegensatz zum durchweg gleichfarbigen klebrigen Hörnling, verblasst diese Koralle zu den Spitzen hin. Ein weiteres Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist das weißliche Myzel, welches die Basis umspinnt.

Wer Korallenpilze ißt sollte sehr sicher in der Bestimmung sein, weil die dreifarbige Koralle ( Ramaria formosa) nicht immer, schon gar nicht im Alter, dreifarbig ist. Dafür gilt sie als giftig, hat aber ganz sicher eine stark abführende Wirkung.:m


----------



## silviomopp (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So ich bin wieder zurück , die krause Glucke von Mttwoch war natürlich weg :r

Aber es war ein toller Ausflug #6



...der sieht echt toll aus


drillinge


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na denn Guten Appetit . . .:m


----------



## don rhabano (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich persönlich mag Krause Glucke nicht sonderlich.

Ist einfach zu schwer sauber zu bekommen.

Wir hatte schon Exemplare von über 1,5-2kg (2 auf einmal).


lg


----------



## silviomopp (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da zeigt sich dann der Einfallsreichtum.... mit kompressor und einer Luftpistole ist sie im nu sauber !!! Krause Glucke ist für mich einfach nur lecker !!!:m


----------



## olafson (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich wollte mir schon immer nen kompressor zulegen :m. 
nun sehe ich erst, wie sehr ich ihn brauche :l|supergri|supergri. 
da kann sich mein frauchen warm anziehen |krach:

|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Blinker Mann (4. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Guten Appetit wünschen reicht nicht....!!!
> 
> Wir wollen/möchten/brauchen das Rezept von diesen beiden Backblech-Gerichten...... |wavey:


 
so ist es #6


----------



## Kotzi (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern für 1 1/2 stunden nochmal im Wald gewesen, wird langsam etwas weniger aber ein kleinerer Korb voller Steinpilze und Hexenröhrlinge plus ne gute Portion Pfifferlinge und ein paar Parasolas sind schon zusammen gekommen.


----------



## theundertaker (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Könnte mir eventuell jemand anhand der Bilder sagen, was das für ein Pilz ist...Maronenröhrling kanns ja eigentlich nicht sein, weil der Schwamm weiß ist und sich auch nicht bläulich verfärbt, wenn man eine Druckprobe macht...(nach längerer Zeit wurde der Schwamm dann bräunlich)

Danke schon mal...

#c#c#c


----------



## honeybee (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren heute auch nochmal.
Auch hier geht es erstmal langsam zur neige. Viele Maronen und Steinpilze verschimmelt bzw. vergammelt.

Heute gab es Maronen, Hexenröhrlinge, wenige Steinpilze, ein paar Pfifferlinge, Blutreizker und nat. Perlpilze. Aber nicht wirklich viel....

Ein paar Bilder habe ich dennoch gemacht.
Den hier kennt jeder und es gab die in rauen Mengen...





Einer der wenigen Steinpilze





Ein grüner Knollenblätterpilz von den es jede Menge gab





Und dann gibt es dann auch noch solche Sachen.


----------



## theundertaker (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Einige der Pilze hatten einen komplett weißen Schwamm...es gab auch welche, da war der Schwamm zum Teil weiß, zum anderen Teil bräunlich...hab den Pilz nicht mehr.

Ich "goggle" mal nach Gallenröhrling...


---------------------

hab mal nachgesehen...der isset...wurde natürlich nicht dem Essen beigefügt, da unbekannt...und was man nicht kennt, sollte man sich natürlich auch nicht ins Essen mischen  Dann habens die paar Maronen auch getan =)

Danke für deine Hilfe! Jetzt bin ich schlauer....


----------



## honeybee (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Könnte mir eventuell jemand anhand der Bilder sagen, was das für ein Pilz ist...Maronenröhrling kanns ja eigentlich nicht sein, weil der Schwamm weiß ist und sich auch nicht bläulich verfärbt, wenn man eine Druckprobe macht...(nach längerer Zeit wurde der Schwamm dann bräunlich)
> 
> Danke schon mal...
> 
> #c#c#c



Es handelt sich um den Gallenröhrling auch Bitterpilz genannt. Schneide mal ne kleine Ecke ab und kaue dann mal darauf.....
Wenn die noch jung sind, ist das Futter meist weiß bzw. weißlich und wenn sie älter sind wirds Rosa bis Braun.


----------



## theundertaker (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nene...Birkenpilze kenn ich  Die warens nicht...war genau der von dir genannte Pilz...igitt ^^ Birkenpilze haben ja nen längeren Stiel und auch nen anderes Muster am Stiel...die hab ich auch schon gefunden...bin aber nicht so oft Pilze suchen...deshalb wollte ich mich mal eben weiterbilden


----------



## theundertaker (5. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lol....mag nicht probieren....

Sind zwar ziemlich ähnlich, aber von nem Steinpilz krieg ich den Gallenröhrling unterschieden...das ist gar kein Problem...hab diesen Pilz aber in der Form noch nicht gesehen gehabt...die gängigen Pilze kann ich gut von anderen unterscheiden, die mir nicht geläufig sind.

Schopftintlinge sind auch lecker...muss auch mal wieder gucken, wanns die gibt...absolute Delikatesse =)


----------



## silviomopp (6. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri für Morgen und Mittwoch ist Regen angesagt ...da wächst es ja wieder nach !!! |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## gründler (6. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi

Die letzten tage sind wir auf ca.50kg Steinpilze gekommen,die wir fast alle trocknen,heute mal ein xxxl Steinpilz tag z.t.wie Handbälle so groß


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Noch ein paar Bildchen von der letzten Exkursion.

Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling im besten Speisealter







Eins von vielen hübschen Marönchen






Semmelstoppelpilze













Und ein " exotischer " Erstfund, bei dem ich mich mit der Bestimmung zunächst schwergetan habe.
Der Dunkelviolette Schleierling ( noch ohne Gewähr)






Ein herrlich gefärbter Pilz.


----------



## Kotzi (6. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gabs Zander aus dem Backofen mit Pilzsauße mit vieeeelen Pilzen, Reis und Salat. War schon was sehr feines.


----------



## Peter51 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ein " exotischer " Erstfund, bei dem ich mich mit der Bestimmung zunächst schwergetan habe.



Ai Ralle,

ich selbst bin auch sehr gerne auf Pilzefang gegangen, nur, mein Ansitz scheiterte immer an meiner Farbenblindheit Grünbraun. 

Schade eigentlich, denn ich würde gerne mehr rumsuchen gehen. <sniff>

Mein letzer Gang waren 2 Körbe voll und anstelle eines Champions habe ich den grünen Knollenblätterpilz gefangen. Den mir ein Bekannter direkt als seltenen Fund aussortierte.


----------



## Ines (6. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sehr beeindruckend, eure Fotos von Steinpilzen und Pfifferlingen.

Ich war am Donnerstag (nach langem Urlaub) erstmals wieder im Wald und habe endlich und erstmalig eine Steinpilzstelle entdeckt - und seitdem bereits dreimal dort geerntet, zusätzlich Maronen und Rotfußröhrlinge.

So viele Pilze wie in dieser Saison habe ich hier bisher in der kurzen Zeit noch nicht gefunden. Und die Pilze sehen nicht so aus, als ob die Saison bereits zu Ende ist.

Zur Verwertung: braten und essen, trocknen und aufbewahren. Und dann das Rezept von Jana, gerade gelesen, werde ich auch ausprobieren, vielen Dank!


----------



## gründler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es gibt dieses Jahr extrem viele Pilze,ich (wir family+ kumpel) haben Steinpilz vorkommen entdeckt sowas ist mir in meinem Leben noch nicht untergekommen,was wir die letzten tage mit 3 mann im Wald alles gefunden haben ist nicht normal,und größen technisch|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes,da könnt man denken die sind Gen manipuliert.

Also raus in die Pilze|wavey:


lg


----------



## Honeyball (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir haben am Wochenende einen kleinen Pilzimbiss für über 30 Personen (waren mit 'ner Gruppe unterwegs) hin bekommen.
Massenweise Steinpilze, einige Maronen, 'ne schöne Portion Pfifferlinge.
Dazu noch jede Menge Lärchenröhrlinge (Suillus grevillei) stehen gelassen, genau wie einige sehr große Waldchampignons (und wenn ich mir noch so sicher bin, ich trau mich nicht da dran) und einige Schopftintlinge, dazu noch zig andere Lamellenpilzsorten, die ich nicht oder nicht genau genug kenne.
Ein Perlpilzfreund und -Kenner hätte seine Freude an dem Wald gehabt.

Auffallend war nicht nur die Menge, sondern vor allem die Qualität. Einzelne äußere Schneckenfraßspuren aber so gut wie gar kein Madenbefall.

Dann hatten wir noch einen Vertreter, wo ich nicht sicher war, ob nun Satanspilz oder Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling.
Ich würde tendenziell auf letzteren tippen. Er hatte ein sehr gelbes Fleisch und einen dunkelroten Schwamm. Jeder Schnitt des gelben Fußes färbte sich ganz schnell dunkelblau. 
Irgendwann bekomme ich die Fotos von den anderen (hatte selbst keine Kamera mit), dann kann vielleicht ein Fachmann was sagen. Da ihn keiner probiert hat, trägt auch nicht dieser Test zur Aufklärung bei:m


----------



## gründler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Honeyball

Wenn jeder Schnitt am Stiel sich lila bis blau verfärbt und der Pilz zwischen deinen beiden arten zu defenieren ist,ist es zu 88,8% der Teufelspilz der sich lila...verfärbt,nach neuste forschungen und in der Pilzscene wird sich gestritten ob der Satans...überhaubt giftig ist,da er bis Dato zu noch keinem Todesfall geführt hat sondern nur zu Magenkrämpfen Durchfällen Fieber Schüttelfrost.Bis dato sind sich Fachwissende nicht einig ob er zum tot führen kann,und daher eher als ungiftig zwar mit heftigen Nebenerscheinungen einzustufen ist,aber wie gesagt man streitet sich drum.

#h

Nachtrag:um der aussage von ""Fachwissenden"" gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Teufelspilz, welcher soll das sein? Einer von den Hexenröhrlingen oder der Satanspilz? Die "Blauen" nämlich alle mehr oder weniger stark, also Vorsicht bei so undefinierten Aussagen!


----------



## gründler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Satanspilz wird bei uns hier im Plattdeutschen auch Teufelpilz genannt.
Satan = Teufel = Satan 

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So hab' ich mir das schon gedacht, allerdings wird der Satanspilz nach dem Anschneiden recht langsam hellblau und ist auch relativ selten!
Der Flockenstielige Hexenröhrling hingegen hat gelbes Fleisch im Stiel welches nach dem Anschneiden SOFORT! dunkelblau wird und ist (ausreichend gegart) ein wirklich ausgezeichneter Speisepilz, wohingegen der Satanspilz giftig ist! Also bitte keine so allgemeinen Aussagen zu diesen speziellen Röhrlingen treffen, wenn man sie nicht vernünftig unterscheiden kann!#h


----------



## Honeyball (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sten, genau deswegen tippe ich ja eher auf die Hexe als auf den Teufel.
Es gibt noch ein Indiz: Ich hatte ordentlich Rückenschmerzen, fast wie ein Hexenschuß, und ich war der einzige, der den Pilz angefasst hat... :m
(OK, vielleicht kam's auch vom Rumkraxeln und Bücken, aber auf keinen Fall lag's am Bewegungsmangel -wie meine Frau vermutete-. Ich bin nämlich sehr sportlich, gucke fast jedes Fussballspiel und stemme dabei schwere Bierkrüge, also!!!!)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sten, genau deswegen tippe ich ja eher auf die Hexe als auf den Teufel.
> Es gibt noch ein Indiz: Ich hatte ordentlich Rückenschmerzen, fast wie ein Hexenschuß, und ich war der einzige, der den Pilz angefasst hat... :m
> Ich bin nämlich sehr sportlich, gucke fast jedes Fussballspiel und stemme dabei schwere Bierkrüge, also!!!!)






Dann muß es wirklich am Pils gelegen haben!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mal ne sehr amateurhafte Frage, aber ich bin bei allen Pilzen außer Steinpilzen und Maronen sehr mißtrauisch #d:

Ist das ein Parasol? Oder ein Safranschirmling? Oder sonstwas? Gibts eigentlich einen giftigen Schirmling dieser Größe?

Der Pilz riecht recht neutral, vielleicht mit einem ganz leicht nussigen Aroma. Anonsten siehe Bilder...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gründler schrieb:


> Honeyball
> 
> Wenn jeder Schnitt am Stiel sich lila bis blau verfärbt und der Pilz zwischen deinen beiden arten zu defenieren ist,ist es zu 88,8% der Teufelspilz der sich lila...verfärbt,
> 
> ...



Schmecken lassen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kohlmeise

Dürfte ein Parasol sein.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise
> 
> Dürfte ein Parasol sein.


 

Echt???


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mal ne sehr amateurhafte Frage, aber ich bin bei allen Pilzen außer Steinpilzen und Maronen sehr mißtrauisch #d:
> 
> Ist das ein Parasol? Oder ein Safranschirmling? Oder sonstwas? Gibts eigentlich einen giftigen Schirmling dieser Größe?
> 
> ...




Nach Studium der Bilder

handelt es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um einen Parasol.
Der genatterte Stiel spricht dafür. Wenn der Pilz an den Schnittstellen weiß bleibt und nicht ockergelb bis rot-braun anläuft ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit noch höher. 
*
Trotzdem in keinem Fall essen, wenn nicht ein Sachkundiger sich den Pilz in natura angesehen hat. *

Verwechslungen sind möglich mit dem Safranschirmling (Stiel nicht genattert und läuft an Schnittstellen an) und dem Gift-Riesenschirmling ( Stiel und Schnittstelle wie Safranschirmling) sowie einigen anderen z.T. giftigen Schirmlingsarten die bei den diesjährigen sagenhaften Wuchsbedingungen auch ungewöhnlich groß werden könnten.

Edit: Die Frage nach dem giftigen Schirmling: Der Gift-Riesenschirmling ist giftig, wer hätte das jetzt gedacht


----------



## Zusser (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mal ne sehr amateurhafte Frage, aber ich bin bei allen Pilzen außer Steinpilzen und Maronen sehr mißtrauisch #d:


Sehr vernünftig!


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist das ein Parasol? Oder ein Safranschirmling? Oder sonstwas? Gibts eigentlich einen giftigen Schirmling dieser Größe?


Soweit man einen Pilz nach Fotos überhaupt sicher betimmen kann ist das ein Parasol.
Ein Safranschirmling sollte im Schnitt, auch noch orange oder hellbräunlich anlaufen. Und esssbar wäre der Safranschirmling natürlich auch.

Einen giftitgen Doppelgänger des von dir gezeigten Pilzes gibt es wohl nicht. Trotzdem - nur nach Bestimmung aus dem Netz solltest du keinen Pilz essen. Auch wenn das Releasen wohl nicht mehr möglich ist.
Habt ihr keine Pilzberatungsstelle in der Nähe?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zusser schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Pilzberatungsstelle in der Nähe?


 

Da muss ich echt mal googlen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Safranschirmling hätte einen glatten, weißen Stiel und einen doppelten Ring! Ich hab' Riesenschirmpilze eigentlich früher immer verwertet, obwohl der Safranschirmling längst nicht so lecker wie der Parasol ist, aber man war der Meinung, daß es keine giftigen Arten unter den Riesenschirmpilzen gibt, was sich, wie man ja heute weiß, als falsch herausgestellt hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zusser schrieb:


> Einen giftitgen Doppelgänger des von dir gezeigten Pilzes gibt es wohl nicht.




Ein nicht auszurottendes Gerücht. 

Du hast das zwar mit aller Vorsicht und Warnung gepostet und Kohlmeise wird allem Anschein nach nicht der Leichtsinnigste sein.
Aber man muss bei sowas auch immer den stillen Mitleser bedenken.
Der sieht das Foto, liest " gibt wohl keinen giftigen Doppelgänger" und pflückt dann eben solche die Du und ich nicht wirklich als Doppelgänger bezeichnen würden. Grad wo das Bild im heimischen Garten gemacht wurde. Da denkt der unvoreingenommene schnell:" Prima, die wachsen bei mir im Garten ja auch " und hat prompt den Gift Riesenschirmling im Topf.   

Die Krux ist, dass es für Leute die sich halbwegs auskennen, keinen giftigen Doppelgänger gibt. Die würden aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch keinen grünen Knolli pflücken wie die hier
http://www.volksstimme.de/vsm/nachr...em_cnt=1805743&sid=mlrrb10okh698sd35p5bhq0411

Ergo, für den Laien gibt es Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten mit ( z.T sehr) giftigen Schirmlingen.


----------



## gründler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schmecken lassen!


 
Dann stell das doch dem Autor oder Autoren zur Verfügung die das so weitergeben.

Ich habe nur zitiert bezw.abgeschrieben tante googel hilft da weiter,und in einigen Büchern steht es ähnlich geschrieben.

Naja und recht haste ja mit Halbwissen,die letzten 30 Jahre im Wald immer im Herbst zum Pilzesuchen mit sehr erfahrenen Plizexperten hab ich irgendwie nix mitgekriegt und erst recht nichts gelernt,bin halt nur nen Dummer Waldbauer und nen Tiermörder was erwartest Du da.
Darum muste ich ja auch die texte hierher kopieren über Satanspilze...dumme Bauern bleiben halt dumme Bauern.

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Is ja richtig, Gründler, es gibt in Bezug auf viele Pilze unterschiedliche Meinungen, inwieweit diese wirklich toxisch sind (bei vielen Pilzen sind die Toxine auch noch nicht bekannt)  bzw. eventuell auftretende Magen-und Darmbeschwerden lediglich auf extrem schwer verdauliche Eiweißbestandteile des Pilzes zurückzuführen sind.
Fuckt ist aber doch: Wenn ein Pilz nachweislich Beschwerden hervorruft, sollte man auf den Verzehr tunlichst verzichten, alles andere sind Haarspaltereien und in diesem Sinne läßt man besser die Finger vom Satanspilz, wobei die von H-P geschilderten Eigenschaften auf einen Hexenröhrling schließen lassen, den man, so man ihn zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann, sich auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen sollte.

Btw: Laut deiner Signatur dürftest du ja beim Pilzverzehr eh schmerzfrei sein!|wavey:

edit:  Waidmanns Heil zur Sau, du tiermordende Waldrunke!


----------



## Zusser (7. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der sieht das Foto, liest " gibt wohl keinen giftigen Doppelgänger" und pflückt dann eben solche die Du und ich nicht wirklich als Doppelgänger bezeichnen würden. Grad wo das Bild im heimischen Garten gemacht wurde. Da denkt der unvoreingenommene schnell:" Prima, die wachsen bei mir im Garten ja auch " und hat prompt den Gift Riesenschirmling im Topf.



Der Gift-Riesenschirmling scheint dermaßen selten zu sein, dass er keine 'reale' Verwechslungsmöglichkeit bieten dürfte.
Hier mal ein Artikel aus einem Fachblatt (Der Tintling).

Den Durchfall |bigeyes|bigeyes wegen des Gift-Riesenschirmlings würde _ich _glatt dafür in Kauf nehmen, eine absolute Rarität gefunden zu haben. 

Aber du hast schon recht, eine gesunde Vorsicht schadet nie bei Pilzen. Da sollte der Bauer wirklich nur essen, was er kennt.
Deshalb der Hinweis auf die Pilzberatungsstelle. Kostet nichts, und wenn man anhand des 'lebenden Objekts' die Merkmale einer Pilzart erklärt bekommt, weiß man beim nächsten Fund worauf zu achten ist und kann seinen Speisezettel um eine weitere leckere Art ergänzen.


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Is ja richtig, Gründler, es gibt in Bezug auf viele Pilze unterschiedliche Meinungen, inwieweit diese wirklich toxisch sind (bei vielen Pilzen sind die Toxine auch noch nicht bekannt) bzw. eventuell auftretende Magen-und Darmbeschwerden lediglich auf extrem schwer verdauliche Eiweißbestandteile des Pilzes zurückzuführen sind.
> Fuckt ist aber doch: Wenn ein Pilz nachweislich Beschwerden hervorruft, sollte man auf den Verzehr tunlichst verzichten, alles andere sind Haarspaltereien und in diesem Sinne läßt man besser die Finger vom Satanspilz, wobei die von H-P geschilderten Eigenschaften auf einen Hexenröhrling schließen lassen, den man, so man ihn zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann, sich auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen sollte.
> 
> Btw: Laut deiner Signatur dürftest du ja beim Pilzverzehr eh schmerzfrei sein!|wavey:
> ...


 
Ja das stimmt schon aber wie gesagt es gibt etliche meinungen dazu und die werden auch so verbreitet ob das nun stimmt oder nicht,lassen wir mal so stehen,warten wir aufs Bild dann wissen wir mehr.

Und bin ich Schmerzfrei|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ja ich glaube nicht nur beim Pilze mampfen ^^ ^^

Ja und die Sau (ein Keiler) ja eine(r) von vielen die letzte Zeit,aber bis jetzt der größte,aber die werden trotzdem mehr und mehr und mehr trotz guter Abschüsse Stören und gutem Abkommen ohne klagen ohne große Nachsuche.....,aber was solls schmecken besser wie jedes ""Schmerzfreie Steak"" vom Discounter wo sich keiner nen Kopp drüber macht,(da ist nen Köfi schon schlimmer dran|rolleyes)solange sie nicht Trichnin haben zergehen die auf der Zunge und hatten ein Sorgloses Waldleben,genauso wie die Pilze dies es dann dazu gibt,Selbstgesuchte versteht sich  

lg


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gründler:
Dass Du Pilze sammelst, ist ja OK, aber wie Du mit den Konkurrenten, also den anderen Pilzesammlern umgehst...#d#d#d

  :m


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @gründler:
> Dass Du Pilze sammelst, ist ja OK, aber wie Du mit den Konkurrenten, also den anderen Pilzesammlern umgehst...#d#d#d
> 
> :m


 
Ja irgendwer muss ja euer essen eure Möbel....... beschützen,oder willste das ganze Jahr Pilze mampfen weil Weizen Gerste.....einbrüche erleben die nicht mehr zu bezahlen sind was ja schon der fall ist.

Ne ehrlich mal,ist echt ne Vermehrungs explosion die "kaum" zu regulieren ist,auch die Nachbar Reviere sprechen eine sprache = Die Sauen vermehren sich wie die Kanikel in Australien und das ganze vor unseren Haustüren in einer Nacht ganzes Maisfeld....platt wenn die kommen und die kommen ohne wenn und aber und fragen tun die auch noch nicht,und solange die Nabu nicht die Sau zum Vogel des Jahres erklärt ist die Welt noch halbwegs in ordnung.
Dann lieber jeden tag Pilzkonkurenten mampfen wie ein Steak Fisch Huhn..... vom Discounter.

lg#h

Ps:Ihr habt doch bestimmt Mumbel oder Teamspeak.....????Lass dir mal von ralle erzählen Bachforellenkeiler.|supergri


----------



## Peter51 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Muss man eigentlich als Pilzsammler auch eine Prüfung ablegen? :b


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Peter51: Das macht man automatisch, wenn man Pech hat mit fatalen Folgen:m

@gründler: Als Nicht-Jäger und Großstädter finde ich es nur bedauerlich, dass man nicht so leicht an gutes frisches Fleisch von denen rankommt. Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, als ich vor 4 oder 5 Jahren zu einer meiner besten Steinpilzstellen gefahren bin, nur um einen großflächig total zerwühlten Waldboden vorzufinden. Seitdem sind die Wildschweine in meiner persönlichen Gunst um einiges gestiegen, vor allem mit Rotkohl und Klößen!!!! :m


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ach was,klapper mal die Jäger Forsten in deiner region ab such mal im Netz mit einschlägigen Worten nach da gibt es anbieter in deiner region.
Allein hier bei mir gibt es etliche die verkaufen "wir auch" was über eigenbedarf geht und die Preise sind bezahlbar glaub mir.Bloß Du must vorbestellen wenn Du dich an Jäger Förster...wendest und wie groß es sein soll mitteilen.

110% gibt es bei dir Jäger....die anbieten,wir dürfen doch weiter verkaufen weil wir doch so ne art Krankheitsbeschau-Fleischerprüfung hinter uns haben.


#h


----------



## honeybee (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da muss ich Gründler zustimmen

Ich kaufe auch jedes Jahr direkt beim Jäger ein komplettes Fleischpaket und das ist wesentlich günstiger als im Supermarkt.
Leider ist es immer nur zu schnell alle....


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gründler:
Du bist ein pöser,pöser Tierquäler und hast 'nen Kurzen...
(sacht PE T A):m

Aber Danke für den Tipp.
Außerhalb Dortmunds gibt es ja auch genügend Wald...


----------



## Dorschfutzi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

_*Pilze gibt es auch in Berlin und Umgebung*_.


Grüße aus dem Wald#h|wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

|bla:|bla: *zahn tropf*|bla:|bla:


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Honeyball

Ja die Petraaaa die hat es schon echt heiß und leidenschaftlich drauf

Aber ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen,von Torfu und co. bekommt man Pilze an der Rute ^^


#h


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab gestern mal nachgeschaut... Aber aktuell gibts keine "frischen" Pilze... fast nur alte Birkenpilze.

Habe aber einen schönen Pilz gefunden, siehe Anhang. (Na, wer kennt ihn?  )

Hab ihn stehen lassen, da ich keine Verwendung hätte.
Wie kann man die eigentlich verwerten?


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ohh, ne Krause Glucke. Lecker...

Bei uns leider eine totale Seltenheit.


----------



## silviomopp (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ohhhh die sieht ja super aus ....und schmeckt sooooo klasse !!! Einfach in die Mischpilzpfanne mit reinschnippeln - zum putzen befolge meinen Trick mit dem Kompressor und der Luftpistole. Der Vorteil bei diesem Pilz ist, du kannst ihn auch unter dem Wasserhahn säubern. Andere Pilze saugen sich voll Wasser -die krause Glucke nicht !!!#h


----------



## Sterni01 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Silviomopp,
...da muß ich dir aber widersprechen !!!
Eine fette Henne saugt sich sehr wohl voll. Ich habe sie mal vor dem putzen in Salzwasser gelegt. Nach dem Bad war sie doppelt so schweer als vorher....
Wir hatten letzte Woche auch 2 Stück. Ich habe folgendes daraus gemacht:
http://www.mysaarbq.de/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4447

Mittlerweile gehört sie zu meinen Favoriten !

Heute habe ich auch wieder eine gefunden. Leider war sie erst so groß wie ein Entenei. Ich habe einfach 2 Stück Klopapier rübergelegt ... |supergri|supergri|supergri
Mal sehen, wie schnell sie in 3 Tagen gewachsen ist ? :g


----------



## silviomopp (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Sterni ...ja so meinte ich das nicht, ich meinte unter fliessendem Wasser - saugt sie sich nicht voll .... Ist aber auch mein Favorit...|supergri



PS : jetzt weiß ich endlich, was ich am sonntag -Mittag kochen werde...Ein Super Rezept !!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dafür weiß ich was es heute abend zu esen gibt.
Vorhin mal zwei Stunden im Wald gewesen. Maronen kommen nochmal, Steinpilze und Perlpilze auch. 
Und von Semmelstoppelpilze hab ich die Hälfte stehen lassen. Genug ist genug.


----------



## Jose (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dafür weiß ich was es heute abend zu esen gibt.
> Vorhin mal zwei Stunden im Wald gewesen...



oh männo, schmerz! grusz vom rotznäschen


----------



## Sterni01 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Warum bringst du denn so viel Dreck mit aus dem Wald mit ?
Ich schmeiß nur saubere Pilze in den Korb !


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die waren sauber, bis ich hier






wieder mal reinkriechen musste. Da regnet es Tannenadeln und Ästchen.

PS.
Ich sah nicht viel besser aus, als die Pilze.#c


----------



## franconia (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ohh, ne Krause Glucke. Lecker...
> 
> Bei uns leider eine totale Seltenheit.



Irgendwie verwunderlich, soviele Breitengrade trennen uns doch auch nicht |kopfkrat. Vorkommen auf der ganzen Nordhalbkugel

Bei uns (Nordbayern) ist das der Pilz der immer wächst, auch in miesen Jahren...

Naja, du findest ja genügend andere leckere Sachen #h

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich weiß auch nicht, woran es liegt. Geeignete Standorte haben wir eigentlich genug und im weiteren Umkreis hört man auch schon mal von Funden.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist gerade Hochsaison. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich gezielt nur auf Fette Hennen gehe und mit 14 Stück bisher alle anderen Jahre topen konnte.

Mfg der Fette Hennen Jäger ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schöne Ausbeute ! 
ich hab so einen erst ein einziges mal gefunden ....


----------



## Lausitzerangler (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

und noch ein paar vom letzten Trip


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na, da werde ich mich doch auch mal einbringen.
Als Sammler habe ich momentan eh mehr Erfolg als, als Angler !!!


LG vom Fisch(Pilz)kopp!!! #h


----------



## petri28 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na, da werde ich mich doch auch mal einbringen.
> Als Sammler habe ich momentan eh mehr Erfolg als, als Angler !!!
> 
> 
> LG vom Fischh(Pilz)kopp!!! #h


Hallo Fischkopp,
das nenn ich mal ne Ausbeute; wielange warste denn da am suchen;+


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tja, das war schon ein Tagesausflug!!!

  7:00-15:00 Uhr zu Zweit, denn meine bessere Hälfte ist auch schon lange Jahre von diesem Virus infiziert.


#h


----------



## Kotzi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das Geheimnis der Steinpilzstiele

Schon seit Anfang dieser Pilzsaison bin ich regelmäßig am fluchen bei der Pilzsuche, da von mir angenommen, ein netter Zeitgenosse nur die Hüte von den begehrten Steinpilzen mitnimmt, und die Stiele achtlos in den Wald fleddert,
bei letzten Ausflug fanden wir beinahe 40! dieser Stiele. So fluchte man halt weiter und haderte seinem Schicksal wieder mal zu spät gewesen zu sein.
Nun ruft mich heute mein Vater an mit dem ich immer Pilze suchen gehe:
"Ich weiß jetzt wer immer die ganzen Stiele liegen lässt, das sind die Wildschweine".
Er hat gerade eine Pause auf einem kleineren Hochsitz gemacht und hat so beobachten können wie 3 Wildschweine an einer Stelle rummengten.
Als er später dort nachschauen ging, fand er auch nur Stiele von ein Paar Steinpilzen. Hat mich schon ziemlich amüsiert dass diese "Schweine" so klug sind. Ich würde so als Wildschwein natürlich ja auch nur das beste zu mir nehmen^^. Ich hätte so ziemlich alles vermutet nur nicht sowas!


----------



## silviomopp (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

tja , das Geheimnis der natur - wer das enträtseln kann, wird ein reicher Mann....  also ist der spruch " dumme Sau " ja doch falsch :m


----------



## Jose (10. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na, da werde ich mich doch auch mal einbringen.
> Als Sammler habe ich momentan eh mehr Erfolg als, als Angler !!!
> LG vom Fisch(Pilz)kopp!!! #h



boah, da kann man ja drin baden, könnte ich neidisch werden.

bei dem was jetzt kommt sag bitte nicht "hach, so'n nölkopp",
ist eigentlich mehr ein tipp als ein hinweis:

nach bundesartenschutzverordnung und bundesnaturschutzgesetz gibt es eine sammelbeschränkung auch für steinis: so kann  jeder "in geringen mengen für den eigenen bedarf" diese pilze sammeln.

richtig nachzulesen zum beispiel hier: http://www.pilzfreundetreff.de/html/naturschutz.html

vielleicht ist das bei euch im ländle aufgehoben, vorsichtshalber vorsicht walten lassen.

männo, jetzt hab ich heute 'nen zander&barsch gelandet und hab keine steinis dazu. etwas ist ja immer...


----------



## honeybee (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jose

Hier in Thüringen wurde sogar erst vor kurzem mehrfach in der Tagespresse drauf hingewiesen, das es ein Limit gibt, da einige ganz schön über die Stränge schlagen.
Ist schon wie beim Angeln.....Schonzeiten, Schonmaß und Fanglimit.
Aber anders scheint es wahrscheinlich nicht zu gehen.

In Thüringen darf man Pro Tag 2kg Pilze sammeln. Dabei ist es egal welche Art.....


----------



## silviomopp (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das war heute wieder ein schöner Ausflug, Steinpilze und Maronenröhrlinge gehen ganz gut. Die ersten Birkenreizker kommen nun endlich auch....#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

würdet ihr hier nach Pilzen suchen ? ;+
http://img837.*ih.us/img837/5062/ab1j.jpg

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




Voilà :m
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/3746/ab2u.jpg

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/5475/ab3q.jpg

nach 3h war die Suche für heute beendet
.
.
.



und nun gehts ans saubermachen
:c


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Genial.#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Ralle.

hab mir eure leckeren Bilder hier im Thread in den letzten Tagen schon oft genug angeguckt
und hab gar nicht mehr aufgehört die Tastatur vollzusabbern

heute war ich dann auch endlich mal los


----------



## silviomopp (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...und sooo schöne Pfifferlinge ...hmmmm 


...die gibt es hier leider nicht....:c


aber Glückwunsch !!#r Toller Fund !!!!


----------



## boot (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch mit Frauchen Pilze sammeln, in 2 Std 1Hand voll Pfifferlinge,3 Steinpilze,2 Rotfußröhrlinge,30 Goldröhrlinge. 

Da waren so viele Goldröhrlinge das habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Jose (11. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> lagen.
> Ist schon wie beim Angeln.....Schonzeiten, Schonmaß und Fanglimit.
> Aber anders scheint es wahrscheinlich nicht zu gehen.



ginge schon, aber dann hätte 'unsere verwaltung' nun überhaupt keinen spaß mehr an der arbeit.
reichen würde ein verbot gewerblichen sammelns - aber langweilig, lieber daumen drauf und drücken, drücken, drücken: man hat ja sonst nix zu tun 



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> würdet ihr hier nach Pilzen suchen ? ;+



aber sowas von! 

mehr will ich jetzt nicht schreiben - 
hab die plautze voll mit maronen.
roll mich bald ab, morgen gibts die steinis von heute.
(_insiderinfo: die drei riesen sind absolut wurmfrei, unglaublich! war ein schöner schweißtreibender tag_)


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na, da werde ich mich doch auch mal einbringen.
> Als Sammler habe ich momentan eh mehr Erfolg als, als Angler !!!
> 
> 
> LG vom Fisch(Pilz)kopp!!! #h



Und das alles, obwohl man nur 1 kg pro Person sammeln darf !!

|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Peter51 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Und das alles, obwohl man nur 1 kg pro Person sammeln darf !!
> 
> |krach:|krach:|krach:



wie, steckt da auch der VDSF mit seinem Naturschutz hinter? :q


----------



## silviomopp (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:vik: Jaaaa , der Rest fällt unter C & R , gilt auch für Pilze :vik:


----------



## Brikz83 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

kurzer Fang..äh...Sammelbericht

war gestern bei uns im Wald unterwegs, dieses Jahr ist wirklich wahnsinn

sonst finde ich bei uns fast nur Maronen und Ziegenlippe, aber dieses Jahr kamen auch noch so viele Stinpilze ins Körbchen wie lange nicht mehr.....hach ich liebe Steinpilze :l


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir kommen grade von unserem Sonntäglichen Ausflug.
Ich habe von 3 Hechten nur einen mitgenommen. 75 cm.
Mein Schatz war wärend der Zeit Pilze suchen. Ihr ,,Fang,, bestand aus 6 Steinpilzen und 7 Krause Glucken...:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch mal Pilze jagen! War gar nicht soo schlecht...


----------



## Brikz83 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

garnich so schlecht sacht er |bigeyes
wer soll die alle essen?


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> garnich so schlecht sacht er |bigeyes
> wer soll die alle essen?


 
In Pilze kann ich mich reinsetzen! Die esse ich zu fast allem! Spätestens zu Ostern sind die "gegessen".....;-)


----------



## boot (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Krause Glucken habe ich erst 3 in 19 Jahren gefunden,schade eigentlich weil ich die soooo Liebe..........


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



boot schrieb:


> Krause Glucken habe ich erst 3 in 19 Jahren gefunden,schade eigentlich weil ich die soooo Liebe..........


 
Es habe Ecken gesehen, da brauchst Du ´ne Schubkarre, um die ganzen Glucken weg zu kriegen!

Dieses Jahr gibt´s aber irgendwie keine.....:c


----------



## boot (12. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Aber was es reilich gibt sind Goldröhrlinge,nur die machen reichlich Arbeit.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mit den Krause Glucken scheint es dort wo ich heute war auch gut zu laufen.
mein neuer PB:vik: 11 Stück! Wow... waren zum teil recht ordentliche brocken dabei.

2 davon hab ich mitgenommen. ausserdem noch 4 Steinpilze, 2 Birkenpilze und Maronen im überfluss...



hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/5230/ab1c.jpg


4 Männlein stehn im Walde...
http://img245.*ih.us/img245/918/ab2a.jpg
es sind anscheinend Schirmpilze ... ob essbar#c


drei auf einen streich...
http://img29.*ih.us/img29/8853/ab3v.jpg


der Herbst ist schon sichtbar
http://img42.*ih.us/img42/1685/ab4o.jpg

ein Prachtexemplar...
http://img835.*ih.us/img835/9554/ab5n.jpg

und der will es noch werden...
http://img830.*ih.us/img830/673/ab6s.jpg

Maronen
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/8757/ab7b.jpg

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/272/ab8l.jpg

neben den Pilzen gabs noch eine Zecke und unendlich viele Mückenstiche...


----------



## Burner (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal Pilze jagen! War gar nicht soo schlecht...




Pilz-Guiding mit Fabian...und das in 2 Stunden.... War schon geil!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> mit den Krause Glucken scheint es dort wo ich heute war auch gut zu laufen.
> mein neuer PB:vik: 11 Stück! Wow... waren zum teil recht ordentliche brocken dabei.
> 
> 4 Männlein stehn im Walde...
> ...



Tolle Bilder von tollen Pilzen. Klasse.

Bei den o.a. Exemplaren handelt es sich tatsächlich um Schirmpilze. Nach dem Foto zu urteilen ziemlich sicher um den Parasol, einen ganz hervorragenden Speisepilz.

Die solltest Du unbedingt jemandem zeigen, der sich mit Pilzen auskennt, weil so nach einem Foto kann man grundsätzlich nicht zum Verzehr raten.


----------



## andibaratof (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

also pilze sammel ist wie angeln der puls rast auf wenn vor dir in der lichtung einschöner steinpilz steht und du ihn betrachtest und sagst das ist Meiner!!!!!!xD


----------



## Alabalik (13. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Steinpilze auch im Harz.
Hier die schönsten von gestern.
Gruss Armin


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Und das alles, obwohl man nur 1 kg pro Person sammeln darf !!
> 
> |krach:|krach:|krach:





*§ 2 Ausnahmen*

  (1) Die Verbote des § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 4 und Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nummer 1 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes gelten nicht für Pilze der nachstehend aufgeführten Arten, soweit sie in geringen Mengen für den eigenen Bedarf der Natur entnommen werden: 
Boletus edulis Steinpilz 

Die nach Landesrecht zuständige Behörde kann im Einzelfall für die in Satz 1 genannten Pilze weitergehende Ausnahmen von den dort genannten Verboten zulassen, solange und soweit die Erhaltung der betreffenden Arten landesweit oder in bestimmten Landesteilen nicht gefährdet ist.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich darüber diskutieren, was geringe Mengen sind!!!

Jeden Tag 2 Kilo?
Oder einmal in der Woche 8….. Kilo?
Oder, oder ,oder ???

Denke, da ist wirklich jeder selbst mit in der Verantwortung!
Ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen. Denn in diesem Jahr ist das Aufkommen mal wieder gigantisch und auch ich lasse noch genügend Pilze, welche Bereits ihre Sporen in die Umgebung abwerfen: “STEHEN“

“Mahlzeit“ |rolleyes


----------



## rob (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hallo fischandy, servus in die pilzrunde!

du hast junge parasole gefunden, sehr lecker.
bei uns findest du sie derzeit im wald massenhaft in allen größen.
haben die letzten tage nur mehr parasole in verschiedenen zubereitungsmethoden gegessen.
man könnte sie wirklich mit dem karren rausfahren.
werde abends einige fotos einstellen.
es gibt da auch einen schirmpilz den ich nicht kenne und so riesen bowistenartige kugeln die aufplatzen und stinken., bin mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt.

lg rob


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Ralf und Rob.

Es standen dort noch weitere an die 20 dieser Schirmpilze oder Parasole herum. hab aber alle stehen lassen.
es gibt hier in diesem Jahr viele andere leicht zu bestimmende und leckere Pilze ... so das man schon recht wählerisch wird ... Maronen gibts zurzeit in Massen und die allermeisten davon ohne Madenbefall. schöne dicke feste Stiele und Hüte.

@Kaulbarschspezi: 2 von den 11 Krause Glucken haben übrigens bestimmt schon an die 3Kg auf den Rippen. 

aber ok, ich höre ja schon auf zu schwärmen...|rolleyes

@Rob: bin auf deine Bilder gespannt.


VG Andy


----------



## JerkerHH (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi, 

ich konnte eben nach dem Angeln auch 2,1 kg Maronen und drei schöne Steinis bei uns in der Nordheide sammeln. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Kotzi (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns hat es jetzt nochmal einen enormen Schub gegeben, mein Vater ist nach der hälfte der Strecke umgedreht weil der Korb voll war ( großer weidenflechtkorb) und das alles mit kleinen maronen und Steinpilzen.
Morgen nach der Schule, auch wenns um 5 ist , muss ich dann auch unbedingt nochmal losgehen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

und Rob wo bleiben die Bilder?:vik:



ich geh nach einen Tag "Pause" morgen mal wieder in den Wald...


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ok, hier habe ich mal die bilder der beute von 2 mal suchen.
wir haben wirklich nur 1 % der pilze mitgenommen die wir sahen, nur so viel wie wir essen konnten.
die kleineren haben wir zum trocknen mitgenommen, für ein gutes supperl im winter:m

die fotos aus dem wald mit diversen anderen pilzen kommen im laufe des tages, sie wurden mit dem handy geschossen.


lg rob


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

servus!
glaube ich nicht, wir haben sie auch relativ knapp unter dem schirm abgeschnitten.also nicht direkt am boden so wie normalerweise,
das könnte verwirren.
bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass dies alles parasole waren.
die kleinen öffnen ja erst ihren schirm und bekommen dann den ring.

aber wenn du recht haben solltest, ich lebe noch und kotzen musste ich auch nicht:m

lg rob


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ahaa, shieeet und sind die essbar, kennst du den genauen namen.
die standen eigentlich alle in gruppe zusammen.
mir fiel ebenso auf, dass 2 einen weisseren schirm hatten als die anderen.da sie aber in gruppe mit 100% parasol standen, dachte ich mir das wäre normal.
die kleinen sind meiner meinung alles parasole.

auf alle fälle habe ich den lammelentest gemacht und die blieben weiss und verfärbten sich nicht....

jetzt hast mich verunsichert, ich sammle nie wieder pilze:q
mal schaun was die anderen noch dazu sagen...

lg rob


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mir scheint nur von bisherigen Ausflügen her, dass auf Grund des ungewöhnlichen Wetters nicht nur viele, sondern auch seltenere, ungewöhnlichere Pilze wachsen, weshalb man vielleicht noch mehr als sonst auf eine genaue Bestimmung achten sollte.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Ideen...#h



jau, das scheint mir auch so, bin schon neugierig was ihr zu den anderen pilzen sagt die ich fotografierte..

danke dir für die infos!!!
lg rob


ahhhh der ralf kommt...hüpf, hüpf..:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich meine sowohl Parasole als auch Safranschirmpilze zu erkennen. Jedenfalls glaube ich dass die Exemplare mit glattem Stiel an der Schnittstelle rotbraun angelaufen sind. 
Mehr kann man anhand der Fotos nicht erkennen.
Beide wären eßbar und gut. Ob noch andere Schirmlinge dabei sind. #c

Trotzdem bei Schirmlingen künftig aufpassen, rob. 

Merkmale Parasol: Genatterter Stiel, Ring doppelt und verschiebbar, Schnittstellen verfärben nicht.


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke dir ralf, einige stiele waren wirklich rot an der schnittstelle!

ich pass in zukunft noch besser auf!

lg rob


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Idee zu meinem Schirmling, Ralf?




Nicht wirklich. Klar könnte der auch dabei sein, aber nach den Fotos ist das nicht zu sagen. Wäre aber auch nicht dramatisch, da der ja ebenfalls eßbar ist. 


Die Krux mit den Schirmlingen ist bei uns dieses Jahr erheblich. Zum einen wachsen bei den idealen Bedingungen auch seltenere Arten oft in Anzahl, zum anderen zeichnen sich viele Exemplare dadurch in extremem Wachstum aus. D.h., der Größenunterschied alleine kann nicht als Unterscheidungsmerkmal herangezogen werden. Und grad die normalerweise kleinwüchsigen Arten haben ein paar böse Vertreter dabei.


----------



## fabikus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie ist das bei den Schirmlingen denn mit dem Geruch?

Ich dachte immer, dass der Parasol einen relativ eindeutigen Geruch hat.
Oder riechen die sich so ähnlich?

Hab nämlich hier auch 5-6 (vermeintliche) Parasole.

Und jetzt habt ihr mich auch nachdenklich gemacht 

Hab früher Feierabend machen können und wollte meine Herzdame eigentlich überraschen.
Nicht das die Überraschung dann in die Hose geht und wir beide auf dem Klo wiederzufinden sind ;+


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Geruch ist eines von vielen Merkmalen. Lässt sich aber über´s Internet nicht vermitteln.

Jede Nase riecht anders, und eindeutig ist da nix.

Grundsätzlich aber:

Wenn Du nicht absolut sicher bist, welchen Pilz Du vor dir hast, dann ess ihn nicht. 

Und wenn Du´s trotzdem machst, dann halte ein Exemplar im Ganzen und ungekocht zurück. Das erleichtert ggfs. nachher im Karnkenhaus die Wahl der richtigen Medikametation. |rolleyes


----------



## Uremma (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kaulbarschspezi
Leider ist auf deinem gestern eingestellten 2.Bild (Schirmling)von gestern; 8:41 die eventuell vorhandene Knolle nicht sichtbar; ich tippe und wie gesagt ,ich tippe auf einen Fransen Wulstling, er müsste dann schwach nach Rettich gerochen haben; aber vorsicht !!!- die Verwechslung mit der weißen Form des Grünen Knollenblätterpilzes ist gegeben


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

weiße form des grünen knollenblätterpilzes....muss ich gleich mal googeln....!

das fehlt mir gerade noch, so einen einzustecken..

lg rob

p.s.: kbs: es haben sich tatsächlich nur die stiele bei der schnittstelle rotbräunlich verfärbt,
die lamellen blieben schneeweiss!


----------



## Uremma (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kaulbarschspezi
In meinen Beschreibungen steht über den Pilzfuss des Fransen Wulstlings, dass er eher Rüben-förmig sein soll, was leider auch nicht richtig erkennbar ist, aber zumindest ist der Übergang von Stiel zu Knolle fließend und nicht "eingesetzt", was wiederum FÜR den genannten Wulstling und nicht für den von mir genannten Knollenblätterpilz spricht. 
Was die Bestimmung von sauerem oder basischem Boden angeht; du gehst doch dort sicher öffter auf Pilzjagt, nimm doch mal eine Bodenprobe mit und lass sie bei Pflanzenkölle untersuchen, die Untersuchung ist kostenfrei und als Berliner ist Pflanzen-Kölle doch irgendwo sicher in der Nähe; kannst ja sagen du willst die Untersuchung für den Garten. Wie es auf dem Bild aussieht handelt es sich ja auf einen Nadelwald, was eigentlich eher auf basisch schließen läßt, es sei den es ist eine Enklave. 
Viel Spass bei den nächsten Sammlungen, von "Pilze suchen" kann man ja diese Jahr nicht sprechen.


----------



## Uremma (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Rob
"Weiße Form des Grünen Knollenblätterpilzes" wird so bei Gminder/Böhning; Kosmos Verlag beschrieben


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hab gerade alle gelesen!!
meine kleinen pilze können aber keine pantherpilze sein, oder doch?!
lg rob


----------



## Uremma (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Rob
Ist ja von den kleinen Pilzen nicht so sehr viel zu sehen. Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sie als junge Parasol einstufen, kann dir aber mal die Beschreibung von Panterpilz zusenden denn du hast sie ja besser vor Augen als ich. 
"Bei Parasol sind die Stiele hohl"(weil längfaserig)-das ist aber nur ein Merkmal und muß mit den anderen arttypischen übereinstimmen.
Leider macht ihr immer wieder den Fehler den Pilz vor der Bestimmung ab zu schneiden, dabei ist die "Knolle" manchmal ein wichtiges Unterscheidungsmerkmal. Abgesehen von Mutationen hat der Panterpilz einen fast durchgängig braunen Schirm, mit weißen "Flocken" oben drauf.


----------



## Uremma (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ kaulbarschspezi
Mit dem Bauschutt hast du nicht mal so unrecht, mal abgesehen das nach dem 2. Weltkrieg der Schutt in Tonstiche gekippt wurde Nördl. und westl. Berliner Umland) und im Gegenzug Steine nach Berlin verbracht wurden, so haben sicher auch umliegende Wälder ihren Teil Schutt abbekommen?!?!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



rob schrieb:


> hab gerade alle gelesen!!
> meine kleinen pilze können aber keine pantherpilze sein, oder doch?!
> lg rob



Auch wenn man anhand der Bilder jetzt nicht mit letzter Sicherheit sagen kann, welcher Schirmling das nun genau ist, aber Pantherpilze sind da definitiv keine dabei!


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

alles klar jungs, danke euch!
könnte jetzt nicht sagen, ob die stiele bei den kleinen hol waren, aber ich habe jetzt die fotos am start.
hier seht ihr auch die kleinen in der gruppe stehen.wie gesagt, dachte  ich, dass das eine gruppe kleiner parasole ist.muss das nächste mal auf die verfärbung der schnittstellen und holen stiel acht geben.am samstag bin ich eh wieder dort, dann werden sie sicher gewachsen sein.schau mer mal wie sie dann aussehen....

anbei verschiedene pilzimpressionen:

erstmal die bovisten, die anderen kommen gleich...
die waren groß wie ein handball!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Klar könnte der auch dabei sein, aber nach den Fotos ist das nicht zu sagen. Wäre aber auch nicht dramatisch, da der ja ebenfalls eßbar ist.




Autsch,Autsch, ganz schnell vergessen das mit dem essbar. Ich hatte Deine Frage vollkommen falsch verstanden, sorry.


----------



## Uremma (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Rob
Sieht nach Kartoffelbovist aus. Wenn die trocken sind und du trittst drauf, dann "stauben" die (sie verteilen ihre Sporen), haben wir als Kinder gern gemacht.


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schirmpilze und die kleine gruppe....


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> (Man ist natürlich nicht davor gefeit, dass da nicht einer mal Bauschutt an einer Stelle verklappt hat).




Hehe, dass hat schon so manchen aus dem Konzept gebracht. Unsere Böden sind überwiegend sauer. Trotzdem findet man hier an Wegrändern manchmal kalkliebende Arten. Weil die Wege mit Schotter aus Calciumreichen Steinbrüchen befestigt sind.


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

das sind 2 meiner meinung nach giftige pilze, der eine frisch, der andere schon alt, kennt die jemand?
interessant ist, dass bei diesen pilzen immer mehrere kreuzspinnennetze waren.die stinken und locken die fliegen an...


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja und diese haben wir auch noch gesehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



rob schrieb:


> schirmpilze und die kleine gruppe....




Also dann.

Bild 1: Ganz sicher kein Parasol und auch kein Safranschirmling, sondern irgendein anderer Schirmling.

Bild 2 : Wahrscheinlich Parasol oder Safranschirmling, lässt sich am Hut alleine nicht bestimmen.

Bild 3: Auch hier kann man den Stiel nicht genau genug erkennen. Ist er einfarbig glatt, wahrscheinlich ein Safranschirmling. Ist er genattert, wahrscheinlich Parasol.

Bild 4 : Kann man auch nicht sicher ansprechen. Irgendein Schirmling aber sicher. 

Rob, nochmal zum Parasol:

Stiel zumindest in der unteren Hälfte genattert ( also " gemustert" ), Ring ( das was am Pilzstiel unter dem Hut hängt) doppelt und verschiebbar.
Schnittstellen verfärben sich nicht ( nach ca. einer Minute ).


----------



## Uremma (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@rob
Schöne Bilder, aber wie schon geschrieben,zur Beurteilung eines Pilzes gehört nicht nur der Hut oder der abgeschnittene Stiel, sondern immer der komplette Pilz von oben , unter den Hut gesehen und eben auch der Aufwuchs aus dem Boden; manchmal auch der Anschnitt; Umgebung des Vorkommens,Blätter oder Röhren; voll oder hohlstielig etc.;
Zu den Bilder läßt sich nur folgendes sagen.
1. Kein Parasol (siehe Ränderung)
2. Nicht eindeutig als Parasol erkennbar(Finger weg) aber zu vermuten
3. würde mich auf Parasol festlegen auch wenn Knolle und Schirmring nicht erkennbar sind
4. der kleine ganz links erscheint mir auch als Parasol, von den anderen Pilzen ist zu wenig zu sehen
im Übriegen, bei grossen Parasol (offener Hut) hat der Hutring nur eine sehr lose Verbindung zum Stiel ist dann halbtrocken aber zäh und lässt sich ohne geich auseinander zu fallen nach unten abstreifen.
da die Stiele bei Parasolpilzen meist nicht zu verwerten sind,  zerschneide und trockne ich die und zermahle sie zu Pilzpulver; ist ein hervorragender Würzpilz und macht Sossen sämig. Bitte aber nur bei eindeutig bestimmten Parasolen machen!!!!
1. Bild ist jedenfalls kein Parasol


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



rob schrieb:


> das sind 2 meiner meinung nach giftige pilze, der eine frisch, der andere schon alt, kennt die jemand?
> interessant ist, dass bei diesen pilzen immer mehrere kreuzspinnennetze waren.die stinken und locken die fliegen an...




Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Spechttintling. Der ist, im Gegensatz zum Schopftintling, ungenießbar. 

Aber ein hübscher Pilz, solange er noch nicht zersetzt ist. Hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



rob schrieb:


> ja und diese haben wir auch noch gesehen.




Sind vermutlich auch Tintlingsarten. Die wachsen gerne an Stellen, an denen es gebrannt hat.


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

auch mal wieder ne Frage ..... 
ich finde diesen hier nicht im Buch |kopfkrat
müßte doch eigendlich auch ne Art Knollenblätterpilz sein oder sowas - zumindest ist er ja aber definitiv nicht grün :m


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kurz und knapp: ja ( vorausgesetzt der Hutrand ist gerieft, sieht man auf dem Bild schlecht)
Gibt es hier in der Gegend in verschiedenen Farben.
Gruß A.


----------



## rob (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke euch recht für die bestimmung!!lg rob


----------



## sunny (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Scheidenstreifling iss ja man nen geiler Name für'n Pilz :q. Den kann man doch wohl nicht essen oder?


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

jo - klasse Name ! 
aber ich glaub der isses nicht ... |kopfkrat
den hab ich auch in meinem Buch - der Stiel sieht ganz anders aus und ich glaube auch nicht gerieft der Rand |kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> was für Kenner, die es schlank, dünnfleischig und geschmacksneutral mögen.



Schlank, dünnfleischig und geschmacksneutral sachste?:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

an was du nun schon wieder denken magst .... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

na dann passt das ja doch ! 
die Bilder passen doch besser ... hab nur mal kurz im Wicki geguckt, aber da nicht gefunden
danke !!! #6


----------



## rob (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

essen würd ich mich die aber nie trauen, der sieht ja schon aus nach knolli....


----------



## Uremma (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Rob
Mal ``nen Tip zum nachdenken.
Es gibt in Mitteleuropa ca.6000 (in Worten -Sechstausend) Pilze und da ist der Fusspilz noch nicht mal bei...grins..
Es gibt aber unter den 6000  nur ca. 200 giftige Pilze; warum lernt Ihr nicht einfach DIE zu 100% bestimmen zu können?- der Rest ist dann entweder ungenießbar(Bitterling), geschmacklos oder aber eßbar. Es ist doch nicht wichtig die eßbaren zu kennen, sondern die giftigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Uremma schrieb:


> @ Rob
> Mal ``nen Tip zum nachdenken.
> Es gibt in Mitteleuropa ca.6000 (in Worten -Sechstausend) Pilze und da ist der Fusspilz noch nicht mal bei...grins..
> Es gibt aber unter den 6000  nur ca. 200 giftige Pilze; warum lernt Ihr nicht einfach DIE zu 100% bestimmen zu können?- der Rest ist dann entweder ungenießbar(Bitterling), geschmacklos oder aber eßbar. Es ist doch nicht wichtig die eßbaren zu kennen, sondern die giftigen.




Seh ich als den falschen Weg. Es gibt sicher 200 giftige und ichweißnichtwieviele ungenießbare. Aber es gibt wohl in jeder Gegend nur ein Dutzend wirklich sammelwürdige (sprich kulinarisch interessanet) Arten. Die sind es, die man wirklich mit 100%iger Sicherheit kennen muss/sollte.
Denn es gilt immer der Grundsatz: Was ich nicht zu 100% sicher bestimmen kann, sollte ich nicht essen. 

Der Umkehrschluß " Der gehört nicht zu den mir bekannten giftigen Arten " sollte nicht mit dem Ergebnis " Verspeisen " enden. Es könnte ein lethaler Irrtum sein. 

Ergo ist es einfacher die örtlichen Speisepilze sicher identifizieren zu können, als die giftigen/ungenießbaren. 

Und selbst bei diesen wenigen Arten ist die Eigenbestimmung immer mit einem Restzweifel behangen. Woher weiß man, dass man richtig bestimmt hat ?

Wenn man sich ernsthaft mit Pilzen beschäftigen will und mehr als Marone, Steinpilz und Pfifferling mit ruhigem Gewissen essen möchte, geht kein Weg an einem Plizsachverständigen vorbei.
Nur am " lebenden Objekt " sprich am aus dem Boden wachsenden Pilz kann man durch Unterweisung lernen, mit größtmöglicher Eigensicherheit alleine zu bestimmen. 

Darum mache ich z.B. morgen erneut eine Exkursion mit einem Pilzsachverständigen. Meine " Zielobjekte" hab ich in den vergangenen Tagen schon ausgesucht und ich bin sicher, danach wesentlich schlauer zu sein. 

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Uremma (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle 24
Zitat: Und selbst bei diesen wenigen Arten ist die Eigenbestimmung immer mit  einem Restzweifel behangen. Woher weiß man, dass man richtig bestimmt  hat ?
Ich gebe dir im wesentlichen Recht.
"Iss nie Pilze die du nicht kennst!"
Aber schon rein mathematisch ist es doch einfacher ca. 200 wirklich  gefährliche zu kennen um, als 5800 zu bestimmen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

man bin ich froh, das ich ich die Schirmpilze doch stehen gelassen habe.
ich bleibe wohl besser bei Maronen, Steinpilzen, Birkenpilzen, Pfifferlingen und Krause Glucken
auch wenn mir so manch schmackhafter Fund vielleicht entgeht|rolleyes


----------



## barschkönig (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab mal ne Frage sind Habichtspilze essbar? Und wenn wie könnte man sie zubereiten?


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

das war das Stichwort: Würzpilze, also welche, die vermutlich hauptsächlich im getrocknetem Zustand verwendet werden. Hat da wer Ahnung?
Bei mir hält das Thema nach Bruchreizker und Pfefferröhrling auf. Was nehmt Ihr noch so?
Gruß A.


----------



## Kotzi (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Moment ist es einfach nur Wahnsinn wie es aus dem Boden ploppt.
Wir waren gestern los und sind einem Sammelwahn verfallen...
Die schönsten ,knackigsten Maronen die ich je gesehen hab und das in Mengen.. man kam nicht mehr aus der Gebückten Haltung herraus. Und alle ausnahmslos sehr fest und vorallen sehr groß dabei mit sehr dickbäuchigen Stielen, so schöne Maronen habe ich noch nie gefunden!
Dazu gesellten sich dann Diverse Steinpilze und noch geschlossene echte Parasolas ( jam, und keine Safranschirmlinge!). Am Ende hatten wir 2 Weidenflechtkörbe voll und eine notorganisierte Plastiktüte. Man konnte nicht mehr aufhören, und wenn uns da einer wild kichernd über den Waldboden kriechend gesehen hätte hätte man uns glatt weggefangen.
Nach 4 Stunden saubermachen waren wir dann auch fertig und ich freue mich schon auf den Winter und das Frühjahr welche mir mit reichlich Pilzen verschönert werden wird.


----------



## Brikz83 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hab mir heute das erste mal in meinem Leben Parasolpilze probiert. Ein  Bekannter der dutlich mehr Ahnung von Pilzen hat als ich hat mir welche  mitgebracht, und ich muss sagen die schmecken echt saulecker.


----------



## Kotzi (15. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ne die kleinen lilanen wachsen auf den umliegenden Kuhwiesen und nicht im Wald. Haben wir auch netterweise 2 Menschen erzählt die in klassischer Pilzsammelkleidung auf einer anliegenden weide unterwegs waren ( sie kleid und stöckelschuhe, er hemd und relativ teuer aussehende hose, gekommen waren sie mit dem feld wald und wiesen fahrzeug schlechthin , einem kleinen cabrio), und nach unserem hinweis dass die lila Pilze auf diesem Feld nicht wachsen etwas stotternd geantwortet haben : Wir suchen ja auch Champignions. War auch ein weiterer Höhepunkt unseres erfreulichen Tages.


----------



## knutemann (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Warum werden die Röhren bei den Maronen nach dem sammeln eigentlich blau|kopfkrat und beeinträchtigen diese dann bei der Zubereitung den Geschmack#c Beim Saubermachen entferne ich diese immer.


----------



## rob (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bei uns heissen die narrische schwammerl, oder spitzkegeliger kahlkopf.
ihr glaubt gar nicht was da auf der kuhweide so alles kichernd am boden herum kriecht.
ja, ich weiss auch wo der kuhwiesenwaller herkommt:q:q
der kuhwiesenwallerfänger wird wohl auch kichernd am boden gekrochen sein.
muhhahhha:m

p.s.: ich bin gerade am trocknen einiger parasole, ja und die kleinen, die wohl safranschirmlinge waren, sind beim trocknen richtig schwarz geworden.
die anderen  blieben weiss, jetzt bin ich schon am überlegen alle schwarze wegzuwerfen.wer weiss was ich da gerade trockne 

lg rob


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bei größeren Exemplaren von Maronen/ Birkenpilzen entferne ich das Futter schon, da steckt zumeist viel Dreck drinn.

@kaulbarschspezi
ja, Bruchreizker lassen sich gut trocknen ( nur in der momentanen Regenzeit nicht), aber Achtung , die werden als schwach giftig klassifiziert, also Verzehr auf eigene Gefahr.
Gruß A.


----------



## knutemann (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@_ Kaulbarschspezi
Danke|wavey:
_


----------



## gismowolf (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

& Rob! Die Parasole bleiben beim Trocknen immer weiß!Safranschirmlinge werden nach dem Anschnitt orange bis rot und auch beim garen immer dunkler bis schwarz!Aber sie schmecken auch in der Suppe fantastisch!!


----------



## rob (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke dir wolfgang!

lang schon nichts gehört, bist mir schon abgegangen im pilzthread!
hoff dir geht es gut.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

&Rob!
Bin zur Zeit mit Gestaltung meiner Teichanlage ausgelastet!!Zwei Teiche sind schon in Betrieb und Aufzuchtteich sowie Hütte für Fischbrut in Planung.Nehme mir aber nebenbei schon Zeit für Fitneßgänge in die Pilze und zum Krebsfang!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bin heute Nachmittag wieder in die Pilze gewesen und hab mich diesmal nur auf Krause Glucken fixiert. 
in knappe 3h waren es 18(achtzehn)Krause Glucken|bigeyes

einige Bilder davon gibts die Tage


:vik:


----------



## silviomopp (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kaulbarschspezi , das sieht ja echt klasse aus, ich bin morgen früh auch wieder in der Eifel . Die Steinpilze sehen ja wie gemalt aus und die Glucken erst....:l
Mein Bericht folgt morgen auch- ich werde auch an die kamera denken ...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schöne Bilder Kaulbarschspezi! da hat sich der Ausflug für euch beide ja gelohnt#6

was in diesem Jahr an unmengen von Maronen hier in den Wäldern herumstehen ... sowas hab ich noch nich erlebt#d man muss beim gehen durch den Wald so aufpassen das man nicht auf welche tritt|uhoh:

bemerkenswert gestern in dem einen Buchen/Kiefernwald waren die richtig vielen Röhrlinge. 
laut meinem kleinen bescheidenen Pilzbuch waren es wohl die seltenen Bereiften Röhrlinge ... aber in diesem Buch stehen natürlich nicht alle Pilzarten drinne ... so das es vielleicht auch eine ähnlich aussehende Art gewesen sein kann|kopfkrat. aber am Wochenende kommen die Bilder.

@Silvio viel Glück!


----------



## Wurmduscher (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Ihr Pilzprofis..:m,
würde mich mal interesieren, an was das liegen kann, das bei euch die Pilze noch so gut wachsen und bei mir hier in der Oberpfalz/Bayern so gut wie nix mehr. Was habt Ihr für, n Wetter? Wie sind die Temp. bei euch? Bei uns ist es Nachts schon relativ kalt, so um 8-10°. Allerdings dann Tagsüber wieder schön, mit knapp 18-20°. Auch der Wechsel von Regenwetter und Sonnenschein wäre eigentlich gut ausgeglichen. Also eigentlich gutes "Schwammerlwetter". 
Ich war diese Woche wieder mal draussen, aber ausser 3 Birkenpilze ne Handvoll Pfifferlinge und 2 Maronen war nix mehr. Gute "Schwammerlstellen" sind eigentlich genügend bekannt bei mir, wo ich die Wochen vorher auch gut was gefunden hatte, aber mittlerweile ist tote Hose.#d

Gruß Wurmduscher


----------



## silviomopp (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Wurmduscher schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Pilzprofis..:m,
> würde mich mal interesieren, an was das liegen kann, das bei euch die Pilze noch so gut wachsen und bei mir hier in der Oberpfalz/Bayern so gut wie nix mehr. Was habt Ihr für, n Wetter? Wie sind die Temp. bei euch? Bei uns ist es Nachts schon relativ kalt, so um 8-10°. Allerdings dann Tagsüber wieder schön, mit knapp 18-20°. Auch der Wechsel von Regenwetter und Sonnenschein wäre eigentlich gut ausgeglichen. Also eigentlich gutes "Schwammerlwetter".
> Ich war diese Woche wieder mal draussen, aber ausser 3 Birkenpilze ne Handvoll Pfifferlinge und 2 Maronen war nix mehr. Gute "Schwammerlstellen" sind eigentlich genügend bekannt bei mir, wo ich die Wochen vorher auch gut was gefunden hatte, aber mittlerweile ist tote Hose
> 
> ...


----------



## Wurmduscher (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@silviomopp: Hab ich schon versucht, mit gleichem Erfolg. Das die Saison erst anfängt stimmt, darum wundert mich ja das ganze, das hier nix mehr wächst. Von wegen wetter und Temp. kann ja eigentlich auch noch nicht so gravierend die Ursache sein.


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

was für ne klasse Ausbeute #6


----------



## franconia (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> ...versuch es doch einfach mal an anderen Stellen [...] Bei mir hat ein Stellungswechsel immer viel gebracht, ich hatte dann immer den gewünschten Erfolg ..



Welche "anderen Stellen" iVm einem "Stellungswechsel" meinst du denn? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ferkelalarm!!!!!!! :m


Zum Thema: Ich war die Tage immer sporadisch unterwegs und es hat jedes mal für ne gute Mahlzeit gereicht. Letzte Funde waren eine wunderschöne, schnellgewachsene, rieeesige Glucke und viele junge Parasole


----------



## Wurmduscher (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...heheh, das mit dem "Stellungswechsel" von Siviomopp hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ich wollt nix sagen...|kopfkrat Er muss halt nur aufpassen das er sich bei den häufigen "Stellungswechseln" keinen anderen "Pilz" einhandelt:m

@Kaulbarschspezi: Ist leider so, kann mir selber nicht so recht erklären warum. Ich versuch,s mal am WE nochmal, vielleicht hat sich ja wieder was getan. Vor ein paar Wochen war allerdings auch bei uns eine regelrechte Steinpilzschwemme! Vielleicht kommt,s ja wieder!


----------



## sunny (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Silviomopp, pass bloß auf, dass du dir bei den vielen Stellungswechseln nicht aus Versehen so'n gemeinen Scheidenstreifling einfängst :q.

Gestern kam mir im Wald ne Frau mit nem Korb voll Pilze entgegen, den sie mit beiden Händen tragen musste. Auf meinen Glückwunsch, dass sich das ja gelohnt hat, begann sie gleich rumzuzetern, dass viel zu viele Leute im Wald unterwegs sind und man kaum noch was findet. Aufgrund meiner ironischen Mitleidsbekundungen ist sie dann grummelnd weitergezogen.

Leute gibt es #d.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie erwähnt hatte ich gestern eine Exkursion mit einem Pilzsachverständigen. Zwei befreundete Sammler haben uns noch begleitet.
Ich bilde mir ein, kein blutiger Laie mehr zu sein und einiges zu wissen. Seit gestern weiß ich, dass ich kaum was wusste.
Kurz gesagt, es war sagenhaft.

Zuerst hat er uns an seinem Laptop einen Überblick über die heimische Pilzwelt gegeben. Tolle Bilder, tolle Informationen.
Dann sind wir ab in den Wald.

Ich hatte mir zuvor eine Route für die Exkursion ausgesucht und abgelaufen, damit wir auch ziemlich sicher gute Funde machen. Die Exkursion sollte ca. 3 Stunden dauern.
Nach gut 4 Stunden hatt wir etwa 1/4 der geplanten Route abgelaufen und waren nicht mehr aufnahmefähig. Etwa 30 verscheidene Pilze hatte wir eingesammelt um sie zu Hause in einer Nachbesprechung aufzuarbeiten und das erlernte nochmal zu vertiefen. 

Wir haben uns nicht auf Speisepilze beschränkt, sondern eigentlich alles unter die Lupe genommen, was da so rumgepilzelt ist. Als wir z.B. mitten im Wald an einer Feuerstelle vorbeikamen, fiel unser Sachverständiger völlig verzückt auf die Knie und suchte in den Kohleresten rum. Und tatsächlich fand er auch eine kleine Gruppe Becherlinge, die aus der Kohle herauswuchsen. Wie er sagte, eine ziemlich seltene Art. Interessant für mich, wie Pilze auch eine eigentlich fast sterile Matrix als Nährboden nutzen können.
Auf mumifizierten Schwarztäublingen haben wir Pilze gefunden, die nur auf diesen Mumien wachsen. Auch eine Interessante Erfahrung. Im Grunde viel zu viele Eindrücke und Erlebnisse.

Das beste an der Sache war, aus kulinarischer Hinsicht, dass wir wertvolle Hinweise bei noch unsicheren Kandidaten bekommen haben, wie etwa bei den Täublingen, Egerlingen und den Schirmpilzen. Also hat die Sache auch etwas für die Küche der Zukunft gebracht.

Insgesamt dauerte die " Veranstaltung " von 10.00h am Vormittag bis 19.00h abends. Der Sachverständige hatte zudem gute 60km Anfahrtsweg zu uns.
Verlangt hat er pro Mann 10,.€ !!! Ein totaler Witz und fast schon peinlich, so dass wir den Betrag ein wenig aufgestockt haben. 

Insgesamt kann ich jedem Pilzinteressierten nur empfehlen sowas auch mal zu unternehmen. Es lohnt sich gewaltig.


----------



## rob (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hört sich gut an ralle!
muss mal schauen, ob jemand bei uns so etwas anbietet....
mich würden deine neuen erkenntnisse bezüglich schirmpilze interessieren.

@gismo: das hört sich ja super an!so was täte ich auch gerne tun...


lg rob


----------



## fabikus (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo so eine Tour mit einem Experten hat was.
Hab das mal als Kind mit meinem Vater gemacht.
Allerdings ist da nicht viel hängen geblieben. War schon als Kind nur an Steinpilzen und Maronen interessiert.

Mittlerweile hat sich das aber stark geändert.

Zum Thema Pilzfunde muss ich auch noch was beisteuern.
Ich bin hier am schönen Bodensee und muss auch die Erfahrung teilen, das es momentan kaum mehr Pilze gibt.

D.h. es wächst nichts mehr nach.
Die erste Wachstumsphase ist schon vorbei.

Ihr sammelt wohl alle in Mittel- bzw. Norddeutschland?

Schade, hab neulich Knödel gemacht und konnte nur von einem Steinpilzsößlein träumen.
Grüße und Gratulation zu euren traumhaften Bildern und Pilzen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



rob schrieb:


> hört sich gut an ralle!
> muss mal schauen, ob jemand bei uns so etwas anbietet....
> mich würden deine neuen erkenntnisse bezüglich schirmpilze interessieren.




Neue Erkenntnisse würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Aber eine Bestätigung dessen, was ich selbst erarbeitet hatte. Sprich, die sichere Unterscheidung zwischen Essbaren und ungenießbaren oder gar giftigen Arten. 
Zum Beispiel, dass es eine wirklich lebensbedrohlich giftige Art gibt, die ob ihrer Kleinheit und der Merkmale *normalerweise* nicht mit einem der Riesenschirmlinge zu verwechseln ist.
Und das der Riesen- Giftschirmling
a.) sehr selten ist
b.) in der Regel nicht am gleichen Standort wie Parasol und Safranschirmling wächst.
und c.) selbst wenn man ihn aus versehen einsammelt, man höchstens Magen-Darm Probleme bekommt. Sprich er ist leicht giftig und verursacht keine bleibenden Schäden. 
Letzters gilt auch für andere leicht giftige, größere Arten. 

Wie gesagt, wusste ich das im Grunde schon, aber eine Bestätigung durch einen wirklichen Kenner gibt zusätzliche Sicherheit.

Falls übrigens jemand interesse an so einer Exkursion im Kreis Düren ( Eifel, Berg. Land ) und weiterer Umgebung hat, so schreibe er mir eine PN. Ich gebe die Mailadresse in Absprache mit dem Pilzexperten gerne weiter.


----------



## Sockeye (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jetzt hab ich's auch mal geschafft eine Runde zu drehen...











Ein paar Pfiffer, Rotkappen und Steinpilze

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sterni01 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Fabikus,
Bei uns in Meck Pomm sieht es genau so aus ! 
Allerdings habe ich mir von der 1. Flut viel getrocknet, worauf ich nun immer wieder mal zurückgreifen kann !


----------



## Kotzi (17. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute war ich wieder mit einem Freund los, und es gab : Maronen wie gesäht, und eine ganze Tüte voll mit jungen noch geschlossenen Parasolen, irgendwie hatten die gerade einen wachstumsschub, standen rotzfrech in Grüppchen überall im Wald rum..nenene. Steinpilze gab es auch einen halben Korb voll und insgesamt waren es dann 2 Körbe und 1 Tüte mit den Parasolen in ermangelung eines weiteren Korbes, damit diese nicht von den anderen Pilzen platt gedrückt werden. Hat für 2 Familien zum abendessen gereicht sowie um den vorrat noch gehörig aufzustocken für den ach so harten winter.
mfg und wie immer keine bilder da ich einfach keine Digicam habe und mir nicht immer die Teure Spiegelreflex von meiner Schwester erbetteln will.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schöne Pilze Sockeye!


werde gleich wieder in den Wald ... denn die Glucken rufen schon


----------



## silviomopp (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:c bei mir fällt die Waldwanderung aus, mein Töchterlein ist krank und da ich ja ein guter Papa bin, bleib ich heute bei ihr .


----------



## barschkönig (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich bin grade auch vom Pilze sammeln zurück mit Erfolg:


----------



## barschkönig (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und hier ein paar Pilze von meiner letzten Wanderung die ich nicht mitgenommen hab.
Weis vielleicht einer wie der große neben dem Baumstamm heißt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Die ersten sehen mir wie ein Schwefelköpfe aus, vielleicht ziegelrote? Das zweite könnte und sollte ein alter Steinpilz sein. Und die auf dritten Bild könnten rötliche Holzritterlinge sein. Wie auf dem Bild von mir hier, wo sie noch deutlich roter ausfallen: #*956.*




3x Volltreffer würd ich sagen. Auch wenn der Holzritterling ein außergewöhnlich großes Exemplar ist.|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Andreas

Zunächst würde ich Deinen Bestimmungen Heideschleimfuß und Feuerschüppling, zustimmen. 

Das Wissen um Pilze fängt eigentlich erst bei der Bestimmung an. Unser Sachverständiger hat uns so eine Menge mehr über Pilze erzählt, das wir aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rauskamen. Er hat ne Datenbank mit ichweißnichtwievieltausend Pilzbildern. Und zu jedem Pilz auch Mikrofotos von Sporen und anderen Details. Hat uns über Myzele, Verbreitung undwasweißich berichtet. 
Und grade die ganz kleinen Pilze stecken so voller Überraschungen und Merkwürdigkeiten, das war schon Irre.
Und drum weiß ich, dass ich nicht weiß.|supergri

Möglicherweise haben wir mit dem Typen einen echten Glücksfall erwischt und ich weiß nicht, ob das jeder so toll macht. Jedenfalls haben Speisepilze höchstens 10 % der Zeit in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Kotzi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle
ich glaube die Becherlinge die er im Lagerfeuer gefunden hat kenne ich auch.
Zwar würde ich dies lieber nicht da sie in der Asche unserer Hütte am See wachsen die vor ein paar Monaten so ein lieber Zeitgenosse niedergebrannt hat aber ich habe mich auch schon gefragt was das für Pilze sind die im verbrannten Boden gedeihen.


----------



## rob (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

jungs es geht los, wir ziehen in den wald, werde später berichten wie es lief!
geh mal davon aus, dass wir hauptsächlich parasole sammeln werden...
lg rob


----------



## barschkönig (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, war nochmal im Wald gewesen:


----------



## barschkönig (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und ich würde gern mal wissen was das für Pilze sind:


----------



## JerkerHH (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Und ich würde gern mal wissen was das für Pilze sind:


 

Mahlzeit, das ist doch der Kuhpils oder ? 

Gruss


----------



## barschkönig (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, das ist doch der Kuhpils oder ?
> 
> Gruss


 
Nee, der Kuhpilz hat keine Lamellen.


----------



## silviomopp (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

dank meiner Nachbarin konnte ich heute doch noch für 2 stunden in den Wald 

Ergebniss :

Steinpilze , Maronen , Rotfüsse , Goldröhrlinge und wunderbare Birkenreizker 


fertig geputzt war es eine Schüssel voll


----------



## silviomopp (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Und ich würde gern mal wissen was das für Pilze sind:



Frauentäubling ODER Stachelbeertäubling...|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Und ich würde gern mal wissen was das für Pilze sind:



Nö, kein Täubling, eher ein Milchling. Da gibt es einige sehr ähnlich sehende Arten.

Edit: Ha, da war einer schneller.


----------



## barschkönig (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, kein Täubling, eher ein Milchling. Da gibt es einige sehr ähnlich sehende Arten.
> 
> Edit: Ha, da war einer schneller.


 
Sind die Essbar?


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier mal Bilder vom Riesenkrempentrichterling. 
Hat irgendwas Fantasymäßiges. Ein junges Exemplar ist in die Pfanne gewandert. Kann man essen, aber es gibt besseres.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Sind die Essbar?



Ungenießbar.


----------



## barschkönig (18. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke, werde wahrscheinlich öfters mal nach Pilzarten fragen, bin jetzt öfters beim Pilze sammeln und da finde ich immer mehr mir noch unbekannte Arten.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

an solch einer Pilzexkursion wie Ralle hatte, würde ich auch mal gerne teilnehmen wollen. 
10 Euro für einen Tag sind wirklich ein witz ... anders hätte es wohl ausgesehen, wenn es 10 Euro pro Stunde wären|bigeyes

ich möcht nicht wissen an wie vielen essbaren Pilzen ich in dieser Woche vorbeigegangen bin ... ausser Maronen|rolleyes


war gestern auch wiedermal im Wald. 
Krause Glucken hab ich auch wieder im zweistelligen Bereich gefunden ... hab bei 20 aber aufgehört zu zählen. 

mal eine kleine auswahl...http://img97.*ih.us/img97/2135/54496543.jpghttp://img541.*ih.us/img541/6503/24487283.jpghttp://img195.*ih.us/img195/6108/58894670.jpghttp://img3.*ih.us/img3/7213/54754815.jpghttp://img710.*ih.us/img710/1540/52742895.jpghttp://img412.*ih.us/img412/4092/11669314.jpghttp://img705.*ih.us/img705/4025/62723741.jpghttp://img695.*ih.us/img695/6678/99076607.jpghttp://img42.*ih.us/img42/6392/39014452.jpghttp://img227.*ih.us/img227/5067/76600735.jpghttp://img543.*ih.us/img543/851/49882577.jpg

http://img818.*ih.us/img818/9423/40439938.jpg

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/3102/20590460.jpghttp://img688.*ih.us/img688/2293/57172853.jpghttp://img3.*ih.us/img3/9136/13390626.jpg


----------



## Sterni01 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Feine Sache !....und so schön sauber !


----------



## barschkönig (19. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gerade zurück gekehrt und wieder schöne Pilze gefunden:


----------



## barschkönig (19. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Weis jemand wie die heißen:


----------



## silviomopp (19. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

No 1 = Apfel oder Speitäubling

No 2 = könnte ein Rübling sein

No 3 = noch ein Täubling, ist aber sehr schlecht zu sagen


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Spacig. Ich frag mich grad, ob ich sowas schon mal gesehen hab |kopfkrat. Wo wachsen die normalerweise, bzw. gibts die auch in schmutzig oder eher ocker?



Wenn Du die schonmal gesehen hättest, würdest Du Dich sicher erinnern. Die Hüte erreichen locker 40 cm Durchmesser. 
Sie wachsen im Fichtenwald, sind aber scheinbar ziemlich selten. Und sie sind immer weiß.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir haben uns heute auch wieder mal eine große Portion  Maronen schmecken lassen, jetzt gehts mit denen erst richtig los. Viele kleine und mittlere Pilze standen.

Und dann hat meine Freundin auch noch mitten im Gras an einer Fichte einen großen Steinpilz gefunden. Allerdings war der komplett mit kleinen ekligen weißen Würmchen durchzogen, so dass er ín den Biomüll musste. Schade! #d


----------



## Sockeye (20. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@FischAndy

Schöne Glucken...ich muss unbdingt meine Stellen besuchen. Zum Glück sind sie mehrjährig und im GPS 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Kotzi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kohlmeise
so steinpilze kann man immer noch trocknen und zu pilzpulver zum würzen mahlen
schmeckt vorzüglich


----------



## Ines (20. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kotzi, trocknest du auch verwurmte Steinpilze???

Stelle ich mir lecker vor...:q


----------



## Kotzi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Maden gehen raus und dann merkt man nöx mehr. Größtenteils ist das Kopfsache, in sachen Geschmack merkt man bei dem Pulver da nix.
Wir trocknen in einem selbstgebauten Schrank der von einem Ventilator belüftet wird, gab dabei nie irgendwelche Probleme. 
Kommt natürlich auf den Grad der Verwurmung an, richtig verwurmt natürlich nicht , aber nur von ein paar löchern durchzogen macht mir das nichts aus.


----------



## Ines (20. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ok, Steinpilze mit ein paar Löchern habe ich auch schon getrocknet.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich kann mich nicht nur an jungen, brauchbaren Pilzen erfreuen.
  Auch die alten Herren sind immer wieder schön anzusehen!!!
*Wie geht es Euch dabei?
* 
  Wünsche allen noch schöne Herbsttage im Wald und am Wasser

  Der  Kelsterbacher Fischkopp


----------



## Kotzi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gabs wieder frisch gesammeltes Abendessen.
Ein Teil der Steinpilze kriegte der Dachdecker , die andere hälfte wird meine Oma kriegen. Hab mir dann ne leckere Pfanne voll mit nur kleinen noch geschlossenen Anischampignons gemacht , und als Nachtisch gabs dann panierte Parasole. Der Rest wurde abgekocht und freut sich auf Weihnachten.
@ kaulbarschspezi
ferkel! hat aber was gedauert bis der gezündet hat...


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Auch die alten Herren sind immer wieder schön anzusehen!!!
> *Wie geht es Euch dabei?
> *



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Na was wird das denn hier???

Ich denke mal, also


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich doch nich, der da - haltet den Dieb, äh die S*u. :m
> 
> *Ich würd übrigens nix Vertrocknetes haben wollen, wo schon ein paar dicke Würmer drin waren. Jung, frisch und knackig ist angesagt...*


 
das ist wohl genauso versaut|kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja nee, is klar 

VG


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> das ist wohl genauso versaut|kopfkrat



stimmt, aber so offensichtlich absichtlich, dass ich es nicht nehme:m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

OK|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Koralle lässt sich so nicht genau bestimmen. Nach Größe, Wuchs und Standort kommt sowohl die dreifarbige Koralle, als auch die Goldgelbe Koralle in Frage.


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Fisch- und Pilzfreunde,

war gestern auch das erste seit langem (ca. 2 Jahre) wieder Pilze suchen.

Zum Glück zwei Biologen dabei gehabt die mir beim Bestimmen unter die Arme greifen konnten und das Rätseln so nicht von langer Dauer war.


Gefunden und mitgenommen habe ich:


ein Hexenei (neben en vielen Stinkmorcheln die ich lieber den Hexen stehen gelassen habe)
eine Krause Glucke, ca. 300g
ein Reizker (keine Ahnung was für einer)
ne Menge Safranschirmlinge
wenige Parasolpilze
ein paar Semmelstoppelpilze
eine schöne Anzahl Maronenröhrlinge
ein paar Rotfußröhrlinge
ein paar Duzent Flaschenbovisten
ein Schopftintling (leider über NAcht vergammmelt)

Die Rotfußröhrlinge waren leider schon ziemlich alt vermadet und nur in Notzeiten zu verwerten gewesen.
Die Maronen sind beim Trocknen. Kraus Glucke liegt noch auf 'nem Teller mit Wasser im Kühlschrank.

Hexenei hab ich heute Mittag mit den Flaschenbovisten zubereitet und die Schirmlinge gabs zum Abendessen.

Super edel hats geschmeckt!

Hier noch Bilder (sorry für die Qualität)

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/3196/p1020200.jpg

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/4871/p1020203u.jpg

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Kotzi (23. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hiho
wie schmecken denn bovisten wenn die noch jung sind?
habe ich noch nie probiert
mfg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Hallo Fisch- und Pilzfreunde,
> 
> war gestern auch das erste seit langem (ca. 2 Jahre) wieder Pilze suchen.
> 
> ...





Hi Kretzer,

was macht die Grause Klucke im Wasserbad #c
Soll sie im Kühlschranh noch weiter wachsen|kopfkrat

Oder möchtest Du damit nur das Austrocknen minimieren#c

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, denn man lernt ja immer wieder mal gerne etwas dazu

Gruß vom Fischkopp #h


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hi Kretzer,
> 
> was macht die Grause Klucke im Wasserbad #c
> Soll sie im Kühlschranh noch weiter wachsen|kopfkrat
> ...



Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es mit meine Erfahrungen was Pilze anbelangt nicht nicht weit her ist.
Das mit dem Teller mit Wasser drauf (kein Wasserbad sondern ca. halben Zentimeter) dient, wie du richtig angenommen hast dazu, dass die Fette Henne nicht austrocknet.

Das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsten, sondern habe ich aus dem sehr guten Pilzforum www.pilzforum.eu


@Kotzi: Junge Flaschenbovisten schmecken gut, kannst anscheinend auch roh essen. Zu verwerten so lange sie innen noh schneeweiß sind. Haben allerdings keinen starkten Eigengeschmack.


hier ist noch eine gute Auflistung, viele Pilze nach Speisewert sortiert. EInfach mit "Stgr+f" suchen.


mfg Kretzer


----------



## fabikus (24. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Julian,

bist also auch unter die Pilzsucher gegangen.
Im August gabs bei uns reichlich Steinpilze.
Für mich ganz klar der edelste Speisepilz.

Dazu ein schönes Felchen und die Welt ist wunderbar:vik:


----------



## silviomopp (25. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute, war interessant zu sehen, was sich in einigen ecken finden lässt...#h


auf dem ersten Foto sind Luftballons, auf dem zweiten Bild Pils und Pilz ( die flasche war nicht von mir !! ) und auf dem dritten Bild der heutige erfolg nach gut 2 stunden...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Silvio: schöne Bilder#6 das zweite erinnert mich an letztes Jahr|supergri war dort allerdings ein Fliegenpilz vorm Pils!

heute Vormittag waren wir zu dritt im Wald.

Ergebniss nach 2,5h Suche: Pfifferlinge, Maronen, Goldröhrlinge und an die 20 Krause Glucken!!


----------



## silviomopp (25. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

jup..Pfifferlinge gibt es hier leider keine, aber so ein Waldspaziergang hat schon was...


----------



## Kotzi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern auch noch schön viele Maronen gefunden, ein paar Steinpilze dazu und diverses wie Fichtenreitzger und n paar Pfifferlinge ( so um die 10 st). Habe aus den schönsten ein Pilz Rahm Geschnetzeltes mit Nudeln gemacht für 8 Personen. War vorzüglich!


----------



## Rosi (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Bei uns war am We Pilzausstellung. Selbst die Fachleute haben sich über die große Vielfalt in diesem Jahr gewundert. Es wurden lange vermisste Arten gefunden. Wir hatten in diesem Monat eine richtige Pilzschwemme. 

Irgendwann kam das Gespräch auf den Parasolpilz. Er entfernte sich aus dem Wald und wächst nun auch auf Wiesen. Wenn diese mit Gülle gedüngt wurden, der Parasol die Gülle aufnimmt, dann bildet sich im Pilzkörper eine giftige Verbindung. Es wurde ausdrücklich vor Parasolpilzen auf Wiesen gewarnt.
Wer von euch weiß was das für ein Gift ist?


----------



## Gondoschir (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Beim Pilze sammeln sollte man sich auf jeden Fall NICHT an die Mitgliederzeitschrift der IKK Krankenkasse halten...

http://www.weserbergland-nachrichte...itgliedern&catid=1:-weserbergland-nachrichten


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rosi schrieb:


> Bei uns war am We Pilzausstellung. Selbst die Fachleute haben sich über die große Vielfalt in diesem Jahr gewundert. Es wurden lange vermisste Arten gefunden. Wir hatten in diesem Monat eine richtige Pilzschwemme.
> 
> Irgendwann kam das Gespräch auf den Parasolpilz. Er entfernte sich aus dem Wald und wächst nun auch auf Wiesen. Wenn diese mit Gülle gedüngt wurden, der Parasol die Gülle aufnimmt, dann bildet sich im Pilzkörper eine giftige Verbindung. Es wurde ausdrücklich vor Parasolpilzen auf Wiesen gewarnt.
> Wer von euch weiß was das für ein Gift ist?



Ja/Nein.

Es gibt keine giftige Form des Parasols. (im Gegensatz zum Safranschirmling Fleisch im Anschnitt nicht sofort bräunend oder rötend, genatterter Stiel )

Es gibt eine giftige Gartenform des Safranschirmlings. ( Unterschied zum Parasol, Fleisch im Schnitt schnell rot-braun verfärbend, Verletzungen an der Außenhaut schnell safrangelb anlaufend, glatter Stiel) Beide Arten werden fast immer in einen Topf geworfen. 

Während die wildwachsende Form ein guter Speisepilz ist, ist die Gartenform giftig. Wie giftig genau, darüber streiten sich noch die gelehrten. Mir reicht aber ein bisschen giftig.|rolleyes

Und es gibt noch den Gift-Riesenschirmling, der ebenfalls in Gärten wachsen kann. 

Alles was im Garten wächst ist für mich eh´tabu. Gibt genug Pilze im Wald. Safranschirmlinge wachsen bei uns auch auf Wiesen an Waldrändern. Die bleiben sicherheitshalber auch stehen, da dort ja auch gedüngt wird.


----------



## Zoddl (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Ralle
Ich mag deine Postings im Steinkappen,Rotkappen... Thread, aber mit der folgenden Aussage komme ich nicht ganz klar:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine giftige Form des Parasols. (im Gegensatz zum Safranschirmling Fleisch im Anschnitt nicht sofort bräunend oder rötend, genatterter Stiel )



Hast du dich hier leicht vertan, oder ich dich verkehrt verstanden???
Der Safranschirmling rötet im Schnitt sofort, genau wie der Giftsafranschrimling. Und der genatterte Stiel kommt doch auch eher vom Parasol?
By the way, gibt es überhaupt ein (makroskopisches) Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Safran- und Giftsafranschirmling ausser der Grösse?


... und wie lange geht eigentlich die Pilzsaison (im Schnitt) bzw. was wächst JETZT überhaupt noch? Kann nicht im Wald nachsehen, da ich dazu erstaml 40km fahren muss?

Grüzze,
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ja, da hast Du mich falsch verstanden.

Im Gegensatz zum Safranschirmling rötet das Fleisch des Parasols nicht usw...

Wir meinen also das Gleiche.

Es gibt keine wirklich verlässlichen Merkmale zur Unterscheidung vom Gift Riesenschirmling und Safranschirmling, da beide sehr variabel sein können. Die Größe ist definitiv kein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal !!

Die beste Regel ist: Finger weg von Schirmlingen die nicht im Wald wachsen, und von kleinhütigen Schirmlingen generell. 

Es ist vielleicht auch beruhigend zu wissen, dass der Gift Riesenschirmling zwar giftig, aber nicht lebensgefährlich ist. Heißt, bei einer Verwechslung bringt man sich nicht um.

Das ist beim Fleischrötlichen Schirmpilz ( Lepiota helveola ) anders, der hat durchaus lethale Wirkung. Der gehört zu den kleineren Schirmpilzen, kann aber u.U. Dimensionen wie ein mickriger Parasol oder Safranschirmling erreichen. 

Wie lange die Saison geht, ist lokal abhängig von Wetter und Temperaturen. Zur Zeit kann man noch alle Herbstarten finden, wenn auch das Wachstum nachlässt. Für Semmelstoppelpilze und Hallimasch ist jetzt Hochsaison. Trompetenpfifferlinge fangen grade erst an und wachsen bis zum ersten Frost. Danach kommen Austernseitling und Samtfußrübling, die man bis zum Frühjahr finden kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ... und wie lange geht eigentlich die Pilzsaison (im Schnitt) bzw. was wächst JETZT überhaupt noch? Kann nicht im Wald nachsehen, da ich dazu erstaml 40km fahren muss?
> 
> Grüzze,
> Zoddl



Um nochmal auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen. Grad aus dem Wald zurück. Semmelstoppelpilze ohne Ende. Dazu noch Pfifferlinge, Trompetenpfifferlinge und Violette Lacktrichterlinge.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bin mal fremdgegangen in einen anderen Thread.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3093242#post3093242


----------



## Gondoschir (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Da kann man ja garnichts lesen...
Dreh mal die Zeitung um 180° und schieb das komische Zeug da runter...


----------



## Sterni01 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Wieso gibt es hier 2 interessante Tröten ????

@ Rosi,

Ein Teil der Ausstellung stammt übrigens von mir !
(deshalb habe ich auch Freikarten gehabt =  )


----------



## Zoddl (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Ralle
Net schlecht! Werd ich mich doch nochmal ins Auto setzen und gen Wald fahren. Hast ja mit deinen Bildern ein ziemlich gutes Argument geliefert...


----------



## Rosi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es hier 2 interessante Tröten ????
> 
> @ Rosi,
> 
> ...



Moin und ein kleiner Teil stammt von mir. Wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß es in der ganzen Ausstellung nicht einen weißen Knolli gab, dann hätte ich welche mitgebracht. Wußte ich aber nicht. Die komischen Birkenpilze mit dem grünen Stamm, habe ich im Gespensterwald gefunden. #h


----------



## Sterni01 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Moin Rosi !

Hattest du denn auch Freikarten bekommen ?
Ich finde 3,- € Eintritt jedenfalls ganz schön happig !

Die Pilzzeit ist wohl so langsam zu ende ? Ich weiß, mein Kumpel (Pilzberater) sagt; es gibt das ganze Jahr über welche !
Aber für mich Laien jedenfalls schon ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Sterni, guck doch mal ein paar postings zurück.

Semmelstoppelpilze sind auch für Laien einwandfrei bestiimmbar. 

Es gibt keine giftigen oder ungenießbaren, gelb-rot-orange farbenen Pilze, die statt Lamellen oder Schwamm solche Stoppeln besitzen. Und die sind ungemein lecker. Man muss nur bei größeren die Stoppeln abkratzen ( geht ganz leicht) weil die schon mal eine leicht bittere Note haben können. 

Auch der Violett Lacktrichterling ist nicht zu verwechseln, wenn man Farbe und Erscheinung beachtet. Und der ist ebenfalls sehr lecker.


----------



## KGE (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@Ralle
Wie  oder genauer gesagt für was verwendest du die Lacktrichterlinge ?

Trocknen als Würzpilz oder für ne schöne Suppe ?

Danke schonmal 
KGE


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Nö, die kommen frisch in die Pilzpfanne. Ich finde sie haben einen sehr angenehmen Geschmack und lassen sich durchaus frisch zubereiten. 
Wohingegen die Trompetenpfifferlinge erst durch das trocken ein nenneswertes Aroma bilden. Ansonsten sind die eher neutral.


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Moin Rosi !
> 
> Hattest du denn auch Freikarten bekommen ?
> Ich finde 3,- € Eintritt jedenfalls ganz schön happig !
> ...


 
Moin Sterni, ich benutze den Hintereingang:q Aber nicht wegen den 3€! Das ist doch kein Geld für sooo viel Arbeit. Nicht nur die Organisation solch einer Veranstaltung ist Arbeit, auch sich das Wissen eines Pilzberaters anzueignen und freiwillig dort zu stehen. Geld gibt es dafür meines Wissens nach nicht. 

Die Kakteenbude fand ich unter aller Sau. Da kann man bei Interesse mehr daraus machen. Die Vereine im Süden sind da viel aktiver.

Moin Ralle, Semmelstoppelpilze habe ich in meinen gängigen Wäldern noch nie gefunden. Hier gibt es zur Zeit jede Menge Perlpilze, Butterpilze, Stockschwämmchen und Anischampignons. Auch Lackis und Scheidenstreiflinge satt. Doch beide Arten schmecken nicht besonders und lassen sich auch nicht trocknen. Die roten Lackis geben aber einen guten Farbklecks in der Pilzsuppe ab.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Thread Pilze und Pilzesammler...

deswegen mal ne Frage in die Runde.

Gibt es in Brandenburg nahen Berlin/Potsdam Wiesenchampignons zu finden?

Als Kind haben wir im süddeutschen Bereich "Körbeweise" gefunden. 

Da ich hier noch keine gesehen haben, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Was die Champignons angeht, kann ich leider nicht helfen.

Aber ich hab heute den Fotoapparat mitgenommen. 

Zunächst mal die Semmelstoppelpilzschwemme. 























Dann, noch nicht bestimmt












und












Der stäubende Zwitterling. Wächst ausschließlich auf anderen Pilzen, vornehmlich mumifizierten Schwarztäublingen.






Der gestreifte Teuerling. Interessant sind die Gebilde im Inneren der Trichter. Was wie kleine Steine aussieht sind Sporenkapseln.












Vermutlich der Orangenbecherling






Muss man nicht benennen, kann man aber auch nicht unfotografiert lassen.











Auch noch nicht sicher bestimmt.











Der Violette Lacktrichterling











Vermutlich der Blasenbecherling


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Und zum Schluß noch ein Rätsel. Wer kennt Ihn ?


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

@ Ralle, das sieht ja toll aus! Semmelstoppel wächst selten im Flachland. 

Ich war heute auch los, aber jetzt ist der Wurm drin. Es war in den Nächten recht kalt, heute Morgen hatten wir leichten Bodenfrost im Garten. Schirmpilze, Perlpilze und Apfeltäublinge sind aus. Dafür habe ich viele Trompetenpfifferlinge gefunden. Hab auch Bilder, aber erst mal zu deinen Aufgaben. Also ich würde die alle stehen lassen, nur schöne Fotos machen.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Rosi, die stehen auch alle noch. #6

Die Nachbarn der essbaren Sorten hat es heute jedoch in meiner Pfanne zusammengeschmurgelt.:q


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Die weißen Raslinge hättest du auch braten können. Hast du nicht jemanden, der mal vorsichtig vorkostet? Der braune Pilz nach dem Fliegenpilz ist ein Trichterling. Also der sieht appetitlich aus, aber ich würde den auch lieber vorkosten lassen.
Und die Grünen sind der Hammer! Eigentlich gibt es nicht viele grüne Pilze, doch dieser passt nirgends rein. Ein Ritterling?


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rosi schrieb:


> ... Semmelstoppel wächst selten im Flachland. ...



keine überraschung: ralle lebt nicht im flachland

huch: hab ich jetzt 'geplaudert'?


----------



## gismowolf (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich auch !#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Irgendwie..... beschleicht mich ein bisschen das schlechte Gewissen.

Das hier ist ja nun mal ein Thema im Unterforum Östeerreich etc.
Gepostet wird hier aber, auch von mir, zuletzt fast nur noch aus Deutschland.
Und dann haben wir auch noch einen Pilztrööt im Anglerlatein.

Mal ne Frage an Gismowolf als Themenersteller.

Wäre es Dir lieber, ich würden den Nicht-Österreich Kram in das andere Pilzforum schubsen ?

Oder sollen wir einfach mal beide Pilztrööts zusammenwerfen?
Wenn ja, alles rüber ins Anglerlatein, oder lieber alles hierhin ?

Zwei Pilzdingens is ja auch irgendwie doof.

Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Rosi schrieb:


> Die weißen Raslinge hättest du auch braten können. Hast du nicht jemanden, der mal vorsichtig vorkostet? Der braune Pilz nach dem Fliegenpilz ist ein Trichterling. Also der sieht appetitlich aus, aber ich würde den auch lieber vorkosten lassen.
> Und die Grünen sind der Hammer! Eigentlich gibt es nicht viele grüne Pilze, doch dieser passt nirgends rein. Ein Ritterling?




Die weißen hatte ich zunächst auch als Raslinge eingeordnet, aber irgendwie bin ich da unsicher. Die Fetzten am Stiel kommen mir merkwürdig vor. Außerdem gilt der Weiße Rasling als Giftverdächtig.

Aber die, wie auch die beiden anderen unbestimmten Arten hab ich vorher noch nicht bei uns gesehen. Darum halte ich mich da zurück. Allerdings sind die Bilder bei meinem Pilzsachverständigen, der kann mir sicher weiterhelfen. 


Ja, und die grünen sind echt Klasse. Und gemein.

Die Farbe ist tatsächlich so wie dargestellt, aber ich hab die vorher auch noch nie so gesehen. Sonst sind die eher so ocker- bis senffarben. Und viel kleiner. Laut Literatur soll es die aber auch in solchen Grüntönen geben. 

Na, ich warte nochwas mit der Auflösung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*



Jose schrieb:


> keine überraschung: ralle lebt nicht im flachland
> 
> huch: hab ich jetzt 'geplaudert'?




Nö, ist kein Geheimnis. :q

Aber die paar Hubbel in unserem Gelände gehen doch noch als Flachland durch. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da bin ich ja auch schon. Geh mal mitraten. :q


----------



## gismowolf (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle 24
@Kaulbarschspezi
Laßt doch alles laufen!!Freut mich doch,daß Ihr den Trööt am Leben erhält!
Bin heuer etwas im Streß,wird hoffentlich demnächst wieder etwas besser!
obwohl ich jetzt in Rente bin,wird mir der Tag immer zu kurz!Zwei Teiche habe ich heuer schon aktiviert(sind  23 Jahren brach gelegen!)einen Zuchtteich muß ich noch ausschaufeln und ca.60m Rohrleitung von der Quelle her legen!Zusätzlich ziehen jetzt die Signalkrebse flußaufwärts!Von denen will ich mir auch meinen Anteil fangen!(So ca.noch 2500 Stück!)Und ab und zu komm ich mal eine Stunde in den Wald!!Und der Bau vom Sohnemann soll auch bald fertig sein!!Aber ich fühle mich körperlich sauwohl und hoffe,daß es ab Frühjahr wieder gemütlicher wird und ich wieder mehr Zeit zum posten habe!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Gismo. Dann werf ich demnächst mal den anderen Trööt mit hier rein. Zwei Pilzthemen sind wirklich doof.:q

Hört sich nach echt viel arbeit an bei Dir. Und nach echt viel Krebsen.

Krebsi Heil dann.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mann, bin ich wieder schnell heute.
Jetzt gibt´s nur noch einen Pilztrööt und das ist der hier. :q


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Und der Bau vom Sohnemann soll auch bald fertig sein!!



Als Rentner willst du nochmal Vater werden ? #d    |supergri


----------



## gismowolf (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Sterni 01
Hier der " Bau " !:q
Mein nächstes Ziel als Rentner : Noch ein paarmal Opa werden!!:vik:


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh ja, ne schöne Bude !  :q

Aber nix für mich. (da fehlt der Keller !)


----------



## gismowolf (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle 24
Das sind noch ältere Fotos von den Krebsen.Neueste muß ich erst schießen!:q


----------



## gismowolf (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Sterni 01
Wie kommst Du darauf,daß da drunter kein Keller sein sollte?
Da drunter sind 93 m² Kellerräume.Und "alles" mit Ausnahme Beton für Grundfeste,Beton für Decken und das Blechdach selbst gemacht!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schöne Bilder Ralle#6 

die Pilze hätte ich wohl alle stehen lassen, auch die Semmelstoppelpilze(noch nie bewusst im Wald wahrgenommen). 
die Violetten Lachtrichterlinge kenne ich und hab sie hier auch schon oft gesehen. das die aber essbar sind wusste ich nicht#t. 

gestern hab ich mir mal wieder eine Pilzpfanne gemacht. natürlich mit Krause Glucken.
es ist schon erstaunlich wie viele ich davon im September fand. 150Stück schätze ich einfach mal. seit 2 Tagen gibt es hier schon stellenweise leichten Bodenfrost. Maronen sind schon wieder weniger zur Zeit geworden...als noch vor 2 Wochen.
Der Hammer vor zwei Tagen im Wald war 1 Rothirsch mit stattlichem Geweih(gibts hier in der Gegend leider nur recht selten)
naja hier mal Bilder von der Gluckenpfanne...http://img84.*ih.us/img84/6355/76667684.jpghttp://img844.*ih.us/img844/6768/85435299.jpghttp://img80.*ih.us/img80/3987/60523127.jpghttp://img375.*ih.us/img375/1213/85647117.jpghttp://img809.*ih.us/img809/6055/38057284.jpghttp://img375.*ih.us/img375/7585/61344480.jpg 


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also das mit den Glucken#d#d

Ich bin inzwischen fest überzeugt, dass die Dinger bei uns laufen können und sich wie Eichhörnchen verhalten. Egal wie Du Dich drehst, das Vieh ist immer auf der anderen Seite des Baums.:q

Ich will auch endlich mal ne Glucke finden.:c


----------



## rob (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schöne bilder, wie immer hier.
sehr gut, dass ihr den thread nicht verschoben habt.der ist nämlich schon kult im ösiforum....
und mit wolfgang und mir sind es schon 2 österreicher die hier posten:q:q

schönes haus, wolfgang!!

lg rob


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Rob, den Trööt von hier wegzubewegen war nie eine ernste Alternative.:q






Und hier kann man noch mitraten. Es wurden Ritterlinge ins Spiel geworfen. Aber Nein, es sind keine Ritterlinge.

Aber zeimlich biegsam sind sie. 







Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und zum Schluß noch ein Rätsel. Wer kennt Ihn ?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Glucken#d#d
> 
> *Ich bin inzwischen fest überzeugt, dass die Dinger bei uns laufen können und sich wie Eichhörnchen verhalten. Egal wie Du Dich drehst, das Vieh ist immer auf der anderen Seite des Baums*.:q
> 
> Ich will auch endlich mal ne Glucke finden.:c


 

haha der war gut


aber mal im ernst. ich hab den großen Wald nur durch Zufall entdeckt. letztes Jahr und die Jahre zuvor war ich immer in anderen Wäldern unterwegs. Krause Glucken hab ich wenns hoch kommt 1-3 die Saison gefunden ... allerdings waren diese nicht sehr groß#d

wenn heute Montag wäre, dann hätte ich dir heute noch ein Paket mit Krause Glucken kostenlos zukommen lassen.
aber da heute Samstag ist, und ich gleich wieder in die Pilze fahren will, weiss ich nicht, ob die sich bis Montag frisch halten würden|kopfkrat aber eigentlich kann man die...wie ich bei Wiki gelesen habe, eine Woche lang im Kühlschrank aufbewahren|bigeyes 
aber ob die im Paket verpackt unbeschadet ankommen...hmm|uhoh:

|wavey:
aber mal noch eine andere Frage zu den Pilzen auf den folgenden Bildern. 
ich hatte vor Jahren mal Hallimasch mit Bekannten im Wald gesammelt. 
vor 2 Jahren war ich wieder an der Stelle und konnte kein einzigen Hallimasch finden.
vorgestern hab ich eine einzige Stelle im Wald gefunden, mit diesen Hallimasch ... glaube jedenfalls das es welche sind!??

die Stelle mit diesen war nur ca.100qm groß, allerdings war sie voll von diesen Pilzen|bigeyes.
desshalb mal eine Frage an die Experten hier: 
sind das Hallimasch ??
http://img85.*ih.us/img85/2272/ab1v.jpg

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/4549/ab2q.jpg

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/8853/ab3v.jpg

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/6182/ab4p.jpg

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/6813/ab5g.jpg



@Ralle: in meinen kleinen Pilzbuch gibt es nur eine grünliche Pilzart...hab ich so noch nicht gesehen.
ich sage dann einfach mal Papageigrüner Säftling ?(Essbar, aber nicht sehr empfehlenswert)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Kaulbarschspezi|wavey:
war mir selber auch nicht ganz sicher|uhoh:, desshalb stehen sie warscheinlich immernoch.


----------



## gismowolf (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ FischAndy1980
Spitzen-"Gluckenfotos"!#6#6
@Rob
Gestern 20:00 war der letzte Parkettboden verlegt!!Heuer kommt noch der Carport und die Terrassenüberdachung dran,dann warte ich auf die Enkelkinder,damit ich ihnen das Fangen von 
Fischen und Krebsen beibringen kann,sowie das Unterscheiden von giftigen Pilzen von den Genießbaren!!:vik:
@Ralle 24
Heutiger Krebsfang : 152 Stk,im Hintergrund zwei von meinen Krebshotels!:q


----------



## rob (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wahnsinn wolfgang, leider hab ich hier mit dem krebsteller noch keine gefangen und im schilf auf sumpfkrebse noch nicht versucht.

glückwunsch zu deinen neuen teichen und anlage!
habt ihr nicht auch mal einen huchen gehabt, wie geht es dem?
würde dich gerne mal wieder treffen, vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten jahr, wenn du wieder mehr zeit hast.

lg rob


----------



## barschkönig (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder im Wald.
Also die Pfefferlinge wachsen noch viel. Steinpilze etwas weniger genauso wie Maronen.
Viele Blutreizker habe ich gefunden.
Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## barschkönig (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was ist denn das für einer?
Fundort: dichter Kiefernwald (Schonung)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kiefernwaldschonung ... da würde ich doch stark zu Grünen Knolllenblätterpilz tendieren. 
auf jedenfall ist dies kein Champignon!!!...also Finger weg!


@Gismo: bei deinen Krebsen läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen, lecker:k

LG


----------



## tinca_tinca (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,

das sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gelbe Knollenblätterpilze, nicht die grünen. Sind lt. Pilzberater nicht so tödlich giftig wie die grünen oder die weißen. 
In jedem Fall Finger weg.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nein, nach gelben Knollenblätterpilzen sehen die definitiv nicht aus, eher Weiße oder 'ne sehr blasse Form vom Grünen, allerdings ist die typische Knolle nicht zu sehen, man müßte mal ein komplettes Exemplar in Augenschein nehmen. Aber wenn es Knollenblätterpilze sind, und auf den ersten Blick sehen die durchaus so aus, dann die tödliche Variante, also bloß nicht in die Pfanne geben!!


----------



## tinca_tinca (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
Hmm, na gut, vielleicht liegts auch an den Fotos, mir kommt der bißchen so schwach neongelb auf dem Foto rüber, aber gut, sollt ihr recht haben. 

Geregnet hats bei uns genug die letzten Tage, jetzt wirds nochmal wärmer ab morgen, vielleicht legen die Steinis nochmal nach, obwohl das Pilzjahr bis jetzt sowas von klasse war.

Die letzte Woche einige Herbsttrompeten gefunden, den sehr leckeren semmelbraunen Schleimkopf, immer noch genug Pfifferlinge, Maronen, Birkenpilze. Steinis und Rotkappen hab ich nicht mehr arg viele gefunden, Hexenröhrlinge auch nicht mehr. Was auch super war, daß ich des öfteren den sehr leckeren graublättrigen Schwefelkopf gefunden hab. Dienstag oder Mittwoch gehts leider erst wieder in den Wald...

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na, hier ist ja leben im Trööt.

Mal der Reihen nach.

@ Fisch Andy

Vielen Dank für den Gadanken, mit Glucken per Post zukommen zu lassen. Finde ich ausgesprochen nett.#6
Allerdings passen Pilze und Post nicht wirklich gut zuammen. Ich hab das mal gemacht und die Pilzchen sahen nach Eintreffen beim Empfänger nicht wirklich gut aus.
Außerdem geht´s mir in erster Linie um´s fangen. Die erste würde sowieso nach dem fotografieren wieder freigelassen und erst die folgenden kämen in die Pfanne.:q
Trotzdem ein feiner Zug von Dir. 
Das mit den Hallimasch ist ja schon geklärt. Die kann man bei uns zur Zeit mit der Sense ernten, aber mein Geschmack sind sie nicht.

@ Gismowolf

Das mit den Krebsen verfolge ich in diesem Thread schon seit vorigem Jahr. Ich muss gestehen, vorher noch nie von solchen Krebsfängen gehört zu haben, jedenfalls nicht in den Mengen. Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue und auch Deine Berichte von den Pilzen, dann scheinst Du ja in einem wahren Paradies zu leben. Da kann man schon ein bisschen neidisch werden. Und Deine Enkel wissen vermutlich gar nicht, welches Glück sie haben, dass sie von Opa noch die Natur gezeigt und erklärt bekommen, anstatt den ganzen Tag vor der Playstation zu gammeln.#6#6

@ Barschkönig

Zu den Knollenblätterpilzen würde ich nur sagen dass es Knollenblätterpilze sind. Weiß, gelb, grün ????
Es gibt von allen Arten auch reinweiße Variationen. Da eine Unterscheidung zu machen ist für mich zu hoch. 





Zum Rätsel.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ein bisschen gemein. Zeigt aber auch, wie vielfältig das Aussehen mancher Pilze sein kann und das vor allem die Farbe kein sicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal ist.

Es handelt sich um das grüngelbe Gallertköpfchen (Leotia lubrica). Ich habe das noch nie vorher in der Menge, Größe und so grün gefunden. Meist sind die eher braun/gelb. 

Dieses Jahr ist halt alles bunter,häufiger und größer.


----------



## barschkönig (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke für die Antworten:vik:


----------



## Rosi (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schöne Knollis, die sollte man schon kennen als Pilzsammler. Auch mal mit Absicht ausbuddeln und daran riechen. Wie wollt ihr sonst die Abgrenzungen lernen? Ja, die sind echt gefährlich, doch man kann sich ja danach die Hände waschen. Knolli-Champi-hier entlang.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ok, alles klar Ralle.
selber suchen und essen macht natürlich dann noch mehr spass|wavey:
heute war ich wieder in den riesen Wald unterwegs. die Hallimaschstelle hab ich auch wieder gefunden. allerdings sahen diese teilweise nicht mehr ganz so frisch aus wie beim letzten mal.
Rothirsche bin ich auch wieder begegnet. diesmal waren es 3 an der Zahl. 2 Kühe und ein Hirsch!
mann ist mein Puls gleich wieder gestiegen

LG Andy


----------



## Honeyball (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten:vik:



Du lebst noch?
Also hast du sie zum Glück nicht gegessen#6


----------



## silviomopp (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war denn jemand am WE sammeln ???


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo klar.

Massenhaft Violette Lacktrichterlinge, Trompetenpfifferlinge und Semmelstoppelpilze überall. 
Sogar nochmal ein paar " neue" Maronen und hier und da ein Perlpilz. Steinpilze scheinen hingegen bei uns fertig zu haben.

Ah jo, und dann war da noch der Goldgelbe Zitterling. Wackelpudding on wood.


----------



## honeybee (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war auch am Samstag mal los....
Reichlich junge Maronen haben den Weg in den Korb gefunden neben ein paar jungen Rotfußröhrlingen.
Und natürlich jede Menge Hallimasch.

Daraus sind dann 19 Gläser Saure Pilze geworden


----------



## gismowolf (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Seit Vollmond finde ich bei uns im Hausruckwald Maronenröhrlinge "en masse"
und Birkenpilze (Kapuziner-Rauhfüße)für eine Mahlzeit zu zweit,sowie ab und zu einige Rotkappen in der Kiesgrube!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also um die Rotkappen beneide ich Dich. Die gibt´s hier leider nicht.


----------



## silviomopp (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo Ralle , hier in der Eifel leider auch nicht


----------



## Kotzi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns findet man die nur an wenigen Stellen, und auch nicht mehr so häufig wie vor ein paar Jahren ( kommt mir jedenfals so vor, vll ist das Myzel auch nur gewandert), habe dieses Jahr nur um die 10 st gefunden. 
Achja wir haben eine Stelle , da wachsen immer Steinpilze mit einem mickerigen Hut und einem Monströsen Stiel , liebevoll Krüppelmyzel genannt.


----------



## Zoddl (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Achja wir haben eine Stelle , da wachsen immer Steinpilze mit einem mickerigen Hut und einem Monströsen Stiel , liebevoll Krüppelmyzel genannt.


So sehen die Steinpilze (Fichtensteinpilze - tippe ich mal)  in meiner Ecke alle aus! Sind die Steinis hier noch sehr klein, sehen sie halbwegs förmig aus. Je grösser sie werden, desto unförmiger wird das Verhältnis zwischen Fuss und Kopf.


----------



## Kotzi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ist bei uns nur an einer Stelle so , auf einer Lichtung mit Buchen, und wenn ich von kleinen Köpfen rede meine ich so in der größe eines 50 cent Stückes.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie sieht denn das allgemein bei euch anderen Pilzsammlern aus ? Also hier in der Lüneburger Heide ist fast nix mehr mit Maronen und Steinpilzen . War heute nochmal los und konnte ganze 6 Maronen und 2 Steinpilze verhaften . Rotkappen war um diese Zeit immer der Bringer, machen sich dieses Jahr leider sehr rar . Auf NDR 3 hat ein Pilzkenner behauptet das geht in 3 Wochen nochmal richtig los . Wie seht ihr das ? #h


----------



## Kotzi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das geht dann wieder los wenn es konstant regnet und noch was wärmer wird.
An sonstigen fakten wüsste ich das nicht festzumachen


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Auf NDR 3 hat ein Pilzkenner behauptet das geht in 3 Wochen nochmal richtig los . Wie seht ihr das ? #h



Da kann ich nicht so recht drann glauben ! #d

Schließlich wird es ja immer kälter ....

In Meck Pomm ist es mit den Pilzen jedenfalls vorbei, da wir schon einmal Bodenfrost hatten.  :c


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na ja , ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen . Obwohl wir noch keinen Bodenfrost hatten . Wenn vorbei dann vorbei , so war es eigentlich immer . War auch grad wieder ein Bericht über die vielen Pilzvergiftungen in HH und Niedersachsen . Wie kann ich mir ne Pfanne mit grünen Knollenblätterpilzen machen ? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat , dann einfach mal die Finger von lassen . #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nö, mit den ersten Frösten ist nix vorbei. Im Gegenteil, Austernseitlinge und Samtfußrüblinge brauchen leichten Frost um richtig zu wachsen.

Es geht also fast immer was.


----------



## bonobo (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> In Meck Pomm ist es mit den Pilzen jedenfalls vorbei, da wir schon einmal Bodenfrost hatten.  :c



Nicht überall in Mc-Pomm. Mein Vater hatte vor drei Tagen noch einen Korb voll Maronen, Pfifferlinge und ein paar Steinis gemeldet (Seenplatte).

Heute habe ich endlich mal einen Volltreffer gelandet (in NRW). 






Hab das Sammeln dann gleich abgebrochen, um mit dem Putzmarathon zu beginnen. Seht ihr die vielen kleinen schwarzen Punkte? :c


----------



## Ines (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Diese Krause Glucke sieht aus wie ein Haufen Nudeln.
Schade - sowas habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Rosi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Ines, sei froh, die mußt du stundenlang waschen und putzen

Bei uns wachsen Mengen Anischampignons im Wald. Und keiner traut sich die abzuschneiden|supergri
Was fürn Frost? Im Wald war keiner, nur bei uns im Garten. Wald ist geschützt irgendwie.


----------



## Rosi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und echte Reizker. Die sind mir persönlich lieber als Maronen. Sie schleimen nicht, bleiben schön fest und sind gebraten eine Wucht!
Der Fliegenpilz ist nur DEKO!!


----------



## Kotzi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Getrocknete Deko zum abheben.. ^^
die anischampis wachsen hier auch wie blöde, und abschneiden tut die auch keiner


----------



## Ines (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ach ja, meine Reizker-Stelle könnte ich auch mal wieder anlaufen...


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, ich war vorhin mit meiner Freundin nochmal los . Ziel war ein ehemaliges Gewässer ( Kiesgrube ) von unserem Verein .
Einen schönen vollen Korb mit Birkenpilzen und Maronen konnten wir ernten . Es geht also doch noch was bei dem schönen Wetter . Gruß aus der Heide ! #h


----------



## silviomopp (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war auch nochmal los, hatte aber viele Madige Maronen , dazu ein paar Birkenpilze und eine Handvoll Stein´is. Übrig blieb etwas mehr als 1 kg, die ich nun getrocknet hab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute mal wieder nur mit der Kamera unterwegs. Mehr um Augen- denn Gaumenfreuden zu sammeln.

Grünspanträuschlinge












Sparriger Schüppling






Gut erhitzt eßbar, aber recht ungeschmacklich,

die Herbstlorchel


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und das Highlight des Tages. Erstfund für unsere Gegend.

Einer der top ten unserer Giftpilze und *lebensgefährlich giftig*.

Der spitzkegelige Rauhkopf (Cortinarius speciosissimus)


----------



## norge_klaus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Pilztour gestern Vormittag war super. Tolles Wetter und viele Arten. Die Nudeln mit Pilzen am Abend waren phantastisch.
Funde: Birkenpilz, Rotfuß-Röhrling, violetter und rötlicher Lacktrichterling, Fuchsiger Rötelritterling, Violetter Rötelritterling, Riesenschirmpilz, Gemeines Stockschwämmchen,Trompeten-Pfifferling, Herbsttrompete, Grauer Leistling usw.


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch noch mal los. Nicht sehr lange, nur etwa 2 Stunden.
Ergebnis: 2 Fette Hennen (Krause Glucke) 2 Steinpilze und einige Maronen.
Normalerweise habe ich sie nach dem Säubern immer mit Speck und Zwiebeln geschmort.
Nun hat mir aber ein Bekannter erzählt, dass seine Frau vor dem Schmoren die Pilze immer erst kocht !
Meine Frage: Warum macht sie es ?
Macht es jemand von euch auch ? Wenn ja, warum ?


----------



## Kotzi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Abkochen machen wir eigentlich nur wenn wir Pilze einfrieren wollen , die schrumpfen dann und so haben wir was mehr Platz in der Mülltonne.
Viele kochen Pilze ab damit diese verträglicher werden (leichter verdaulicher) und dass insbesondere Fuchsbandwürmer abgetötet werden.
Jedoch sterben diese auch beim normalen braten ab und wenn du bisher bei der Verdauung deiner Pilze keine Probleme hattest würde ich das einfach lassen. Ist eine reine Glaubenssache, und außer Hallimasch kochen wir keine Pilze ab wenn wir diese direkt essen. Beim einfrieren nur aus Platzgründen.
Mfg


----------



## gismowolf (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns wachsen jetzt noch die letzten Birkenröhrlinge und vereinzelt kann man noch Rotkappen finden.Aber da die Nachttemperaturen sich schon um den Gefrierpunkt bewegen,ist die Pilzsaison für mich wohl in den nächsten Tagen für heuer zu Ende!Auch die Krebse verkriechen sich schon in den Wurzelstöcken der Bäume am Ufer der Traun und unter großflächigen Steinschüttungen.Die spüren auch schon den nahenden Frost!Ich wünsch Euch noch schöne und erfreuliche Funde.Ein Sprichwort bei uns heißt : 
Was der Bauer nicht kennt,ißt er nicht!! Haltet Euch bitte daran,wenn Ihr nicht ganz genau sicher seid,welche Pilze Ihr gefunden habt!! #h


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

heute auf der Fahrradtour zufällig mal nen Riesenbovist ergattert .... die sollen ja eigendlich ganz gut schmecken ?! 
im Buch steht "braten wie ein Schnitzel" 
schmecken die ?
muß man die noch mit was würzen vorm Braten ? 
dann teste ich den mal .... |bla:


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

grad mal probiert aus der Pfanne .... voll lecker die Pinitzel (Pilz-Schnitzel) !!!!
selbst die Gören mögen den, sonst rühren sie keine Pilze an ... 
na ja, das Teil reicht ja auch locker für 4 :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Leider zu spät gelesen, sonst hätte ich Dich ausdrücklich vor dem Verzehr gewarnt. 






















Es besteht nämlich Suchtgefahr, weil die so lecker sind.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sieht aus wie ne Fledermaus .... #c
mögen die auch Pilze ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nö, da war kein Fledertier. Sieht aber fast so aus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder nur mit der Kamera unterwegs. Mehr um Augen- denn Gaumenfreuden zu sammeln.
> 
> Grünspanträuschlinge



Interessant, noch nie davon gehört.

Nach 'ner Gaumenfreude sehen die in der Tat nicht aus, eher nach etwas zweifelhaften Sinneseindrücken. Was sprechen denn die Kameraden, kulinarisch gesehen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Laut Literatur sind sie ungenießbar. Davon ab sind sie auch bei uns normalerweise recht selten. Aber in diesem Jahr scheint ja gar nix selten zu sein, außer der doofen Krausen Glucke bei uns.|rolleyes


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Ralle
war vergangene Woche erst auf einer Pilzaustellung von mehreren Pilzberatern und dort war der Grünspanträuchling ausdrücklcih als essbar gekennzeichnt.
Ich hatte extra danach geschaut, weil ich irgendwo in meinem Hirn auch die Ungenießbarkeit abgespeichert hatte.
( ich hab die auch schon mitgenommen und gemampft, allerdings lassen sich geschmackliche Änderungen im Mischpilzgericht nicht feststellen, wie auch bei der Größe)
Damit will ich jetzt keinen auffordern das nachzumachen, teilweise gilt wohl auch bei Pilzen : 3 Berater 4 Meinungen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo, das kann durchaus sein. Ungenießbar heißt ja nicht giftig. 

Und manchmal werden alte Erkenntnisse halt revidiert. So galt ja auch die Herbstlorchel lange als giftig, wird aber heute als unbedenklich bzw. Eßbar eingestuft. Beim Kahlen Krempling war´s genau umgekehrt. 

Wie gesagt ist der Grünspanträuschling bei uns normalerweise so selten, dass er schon deshalb bei mir nicht auf den Speiseplan kommt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Laut Literatur sind sie ungenießbar. Davon ab sind sie auch bei uns normalerweise recht selten. Aber in diesem Jahr scheint ja gar nix selten zu sein, außer der doofen Krausen Glucke bei uns.|rolleyes



Dieses Jahr war wirklich seltsam, einzig die Pfifferlinge machten sich rar(zumindest im Vergleich zu den Unmengen der letzten zwei Jahre)und an meinen Steinpilzstellen wuchsen dafür plötzlich Birkenpilze in Massen. Die restlichen gängigen Speisepilze konnte man mit 'ner Schubkarre aus'm Holz fahren, allerdings scheint die hohe Zeit jetzt vorbei zu sein und man muß sich auf die typischen spätherbstlichen Arten beschränken.
Ralf, laß dir mal wegen der Glucken keine grauen Haare wachsen, daß ist bei uns ganz ähnlich. Ich hab' vorletztes Jahr meine erste und letzte Fette Henne in freier Wildbahn bei 'ner Fahrt durch's Revier direkt am Wegesrand stehen sehen. Das war dafür aber auch ein echtes Monster und ich konnte das Gerät völlig unwaidmännisch direkt durch's Autofenster einsacken Wobei ich sagen muß, daß sie mich geschmacklich nicht grad vom Hocker gerissen hat, aber Jedem das Seine bzw. in diesem Fall die Ihre. #h


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hab' vorletztes Jahr meine erste und letzte Fette Henne in freier Wildbahn bei 'ner Fahrt durch's Revier direkt am Wegesrand stehen sehen. Das war dafür aber auch ein echtes Monster und ich konnte das Gerät völlig unwaidmännisch direkt durch's Autofenster einsacken



Du redest hier aber schon von 'nem Pilz, oder ???

Ansonsten müsste ich nämlich einschreiten, wenn sich irgendwer damit rühmt, dass er ein fettes Huhn, dass bei 'ner Fahrt durch's Revier am Strassenrand stand, durchs Autofenster eingesackt hat, egal, ob das jetzt ein Monster oder was ganz Ansprechendes war...|rolleyes:m


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich finde du hättest schon lange einschreiten müssen!
Frau mit Pilz...   nee, nee,...
Muß ich halt den Berater machen.
http://www.meine-gesundheit.de/scheidenpilz.0.html


----------



## Sterni01 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:v:v:v

Wo sind meine Kondome ???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:





kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich finde du hättest schon lange einschreiten müssen!
> Frau mit Pilz...   nee, nee,...
> Muß ich halt den Berater machen.
> http://www.meine-gesundheit.de/scheidenpilz.0.html



Ist das dasselbe wie Pimmelschilz?

@Honey

Ich will nicht wissen was du unter 'nem schönen Waldstrich verstehst!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schnepfenstrich Sten, Schnepfenstrich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schönstens Ralf, wurde in der letzten Ausgabe der "Wild und Wund" ausführlich drüber berichtet.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und _das_ als 1500sten Beitrag im Board.
#r
Glückwunsch, Schätzelein.


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Jungs,

beobachte euren Thread hier schon ne ganze Weile und mittlerweile gefällt mir das ganze so das ich nächstes Jahr auch anfangen möchte Pilze zu suchen (Wälder haben wir hier mehr als genug wohn ca 45min von der Schweizer/Österreichischen Grenze weg), nur habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer welche man essen kann, welche nicht und welche giftig sind, und auch nicht wo man die Teile überhaupt findet bzw wann welche Sorten wachsen oder halt wann welche Sorten Hochsaison haben.

Gibts da gescheite Bücher oder was gibts den sonst um sich ein wenig in das Thema einzuarbeiten, eventuell was kostenloses (ich werd die Tage mal googeln da fidnet man bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Artikel) ?

Wie siehts den aktuell aus, kann man noch Pilze finden oder ist schon Ende Gelände ?

Wär nett wenn Ihr mir da paar Tipps geben könntet, Danke.


Gruß


----------



## gismowolf (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zur Info : http://www.pilzfinder.de/index_pdj.html
Bevor Du Pilze suchen und verspeisen willst,suche jemand in Deiner Nähe,der Dich in den Wald mitnimmt und Dir Standorte,Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten und die örtlich wichtigsten Giftpilze zeigt!!


----------



## andi72 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hi leute , ich könnt mal wieder eure hilfe gebrauchen .....

meine kinder waren in den pilzen und haben ordentlich
birkenpilze gefunden , aber bei einigen hüten / kappen 
kam ich dann ins grübeln....
weil die so : http://img691.*ih.us/img691/4613/18102010584.jpg----http://img183.*ih.us/img183/441/18102010585.jpg


aussehen. und nicht so :
http://img710.*ih.us/img710/8766/18102010587.jpg


und diesen kollegen haben sie mit gebracht weil sie nich wussten was es für einer is ... #c
kennt den von euch einer ??

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/6782/18102010589.jpg

hier mal aufgeschnitten ....

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/9519/18102010593.jpg

andi


----------



## silviomopp (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja auf dem oberen Bildern wird es sich um den Gallenröhrling handeln, erkennt man prima am Rosa futter.Der kanndir die ganze Mahlzeit verderben, weil er eben so bitter ist. Der Pilz auf dem unteren Bild ist ein Flaschenstäubling, der jung Verzehrbar ist.
Grüsse #h


----------



## Lenoc (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Könnte auch ein etwas älterer Birkenpilz sein #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Den oberen halte ich auch für einen alten Birkenpilz.
Verwerten würde ich den aber nicht mehr, weil schon zu gammelig. 
Falls Du ihn doch verwerten willst, kau mal auf einem kleinen Stückchen rum. Ein eventueller Gallenröhrling ist dann schnell identifiziert.


----------



## andi72 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

alles klar , ich danke .....

andi


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem die Sonne heute Mittag den Nebel aufgelöst hatte,mußte ich nochmal in den herbstlichen,jedoch zum Teil schon winterlichen Hausruckwald.Ergebnis:Saukalt,aber doch noch ein paar Eierschwammerl,einen nicht ganz jungen Maronenröhrling und eine Flechte.#h
Das dürfte heuer meine letzte Schwammerlrunde gewesen sein!


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jaja, der Winter kommt. Hab grad vorhin beim Spaziergang noch drei ganz junge Maronen gefunden und Trompetenpfifferlinge gibts auch noch ein paar.

Jetzt heißt es warten auf Frostschneckling, Samtfußrübling und Austernpilze. Für die ist´s noch zu warm.


----------



## don rhabano (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@andi Ich dachte erst ,dass deine Kinder in den Pilz g3e3b3issen haben 
Wegen demAbdruck auf dem Hut und den "Zahnspuren" auf dem Stiel


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Andi,

definitiv Gallenröhrling. Ein kleines Stück abschneiden, kauen und Du wirst spucken....Garantiert !
Der Flaschenbovist ist jung verwertbar, sollte aber durchweg weiß sein. Ich mag ihn nicht. Da kann ich mir auch einen Badeschwamm bruzzeln.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Gismo

Sag mal, verspeist ihr die Flechte?|bigeyes


----------



## Ines (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die soll doch als Tee gut gegen Halsweh sein.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Sten Hagelvoll
Nö,die kommt als Aufputz zu einem Blumenstock!
@Ines
Gegen Halsweh trink ich lieber ein paar Zirbenschnäpse!!


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,

könnt mir mal jemand verraten was Flechte ist ?

Ich nehm mal an das es das grüne Zeugs bzw Kraut ist was Giso auf der letzten Seite verlinkt hat.

Awa Austernpilze kommen erst jetzt dann in der richtig kalten Jahreszeit ?

Ich glaub ich werde dann wenns so weit ist mit der Austern Zeit auch mal noch bissle in Wald gehen und suchen, was ich mitgenommen habe werd ich dann hier reinstellen.

Wälder haben wir hier ja mehr als genug !


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zum Thema Flechten kuckst Du hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flechte

Austernpilze wachsen von ca. November bis März. Beginnend mit den ersten Frösten und da immer wieder, wenn die Temperaturen mal kurzfristig über Null kommen. Sie wachsen bevorzugt an verletzten oder kranken Laubbäumen, insbesondere Buchen. Vom Boden bis in mehrere Meter Höhe.
Es gibt sie nicht überall, aber da wo sie vorkommen sind sie meist häufig.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Okay Danke Ralle, dann hoffe ich doch das ich auch ein paar Austernpilze finde, weiß ja jetzt so in etwa wo ich suchen muss.

Wie isn das, wenn ich jetzt nen richtig guten Platz gefunden hab wo viele essbare Pilze waren,, lohnt es sich da nach ein paar Wochen nochmals hinzugehen ?

Zwecks dem Austernpilz Suche, heisst ich muss eher Wälder mit viel Laubbäumen aufsuchen, findet man die in Kiefern Wäldern überhaupt nicht ?


*@Gismo* was machst du jetzt mit der Flechte die du mit hast, essen/trinken oder doch was anderes ?


----------



## gismowolf (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Knigge007
Hier findest Du die Flechte.......#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Okay Danke Ralle, dann hoffe ich doch das ich auch ein paar Austernpilze finde, weiß ja jetzt so in etwa wo ich suchen muss.
> 
> Wie isn das, wenn ich jetzt nen richtig guten Platz gefunden hab wo viele essbare Pilze waren,, lohnt es sich da nach ein paar Wochen nochmals hinzugehen ?
> 
> ...




Wo man Austernpilze findet, kann man immer wieder hingehen, die wachsen lange nach. Aber eben fast nur an Laubbäumen.

In Kiefernwäldern kannst Du nach den ersten Frösten den Frostschneckling finden.


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,

mein jetzt nicht nur Austernpilze sondern generell wo man überhaupt mal ne gute Ladung irgendwelcher Pilze gefunden hat, weil das Myzel oder wie das heisst ist ja weiterhin im Boden, also sollten da doch irgendwann - wahrscheinlich nach Regen ??? - Pilze nachwachsen oder nicht ?


Wie siehts aktuell aus, findet man noch irgendwelche Pilze wenn ja was für ?

Weil dann würd ich noch diese Woche mal in nen Wald gehen, hab gestern als ich 14km mitm Fahrrad gefahren bin im vorbeifahren mal so die Wälder beobachtet, aber irgendwie sind das alles Kiefernwälder mit nur vereinzelteten Laubbäumen, ich weiß zwar wo eher Mischwälder/Laubwälder sind und davon gleich richtig viele und große Waldstücke aber da muss ich pro Strecke schon so 10-12km fahren, naja werd irgendwann schon mal nen geeigneten guten Pilze Wald finden, der nicht ganz so weit entfernt ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pilze gibt es überall, mal mehr, mal weniger. Du wirst nicht umhinkommen, danach zu suchen.|supergri

Klar wachsen Pilze nach, solange die Bedingungen geeignet sind. Da das regional sehr unterschiedlich ist, gibt es keine allgemeingültigen Regeln.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

brauche mal Hilfe von den Pilzkennern unter euch|wavey:
diese Pilze standen im September recht zahlreich in einem Buchenwald
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/9901/39465565.jpg
wie bei Krause Glucken und Maronen hätte man von denen ohne probleme mehrere Schubkarren voll bekommen
hab einen mal angeschnitten und das Fleisch war leicht gelb und leicht bläuend.
Rotfuß oder Bereifte Röhrlinge oder ... ?|kopfkrat

Danke schonmal:m


----------



## Grxzlx (2. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> brauche mal Hilfe von den Pilzkennern unter euch|wavey:
> diese Pilze standen im September recht zahlreich in einem Buchenwald
> http://img169.*ih.us/img169/9901/39465565.jpg
> wie bei Krause Glucken und Maronen hätte man von denen ohne probleme mehrere Schubkarren voll bekommen
> ...


 

----------------------------------------

Also die drei rechts mit dem gelben schwamm sind essbar ich weis zwar den deutschen namen nicht aber es ist eine unterart der Maronen.
den rechts kenne ich nicht

Ps: ich sammle diese Pilzsorte aber trotzdem nicht,
Gruß


----------



## Brikz83 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das sind glaube ich Ziegenlippen, so heißen die zumindest bei uns....schmecken am besten wenn sie noch recht klein sind.


----------



## tinca_tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,
das sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Rotfussröhrlinge, zu sehen an der roten Pigmentschicht des einen Pilzes in der Mitte, rote Pigmentschicht zwischen Huthaut und Hutinneren. Der rechte Pilz ist für mich nicht bestimmbar, da das Bild zu schlecht ist dafür, mutmaßlich irgendein Reizker, vielleicht auch Trichterling.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Ines (2. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich denke auch, das sind Rotfußröhrlinge. Ich habe davon in diesem Jahr auch einige mitgenommen, weil sie so massenhaft auftraten, aber sie waren deutlich wurmstichiger als die Maronen und Steinpilze.


----------



## tinca_tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, ist absolut richtig. Rotfussröhrlinge hab ich dieses Jahr die allermeisten, selbst junge Exemplare, stehengelassen, weil die so anfällig für Würmer sind. Bei Steinpilzen hab ich dieses Jahr zwar viel mehr als sonst gefunden, aber auch wurm- und madenhaltiger. Darf mich aber dennoch nicht beschweren. War bisher alles in allem ein sehr sehr schönes Pilzjahr.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke für eure Hilfe
#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Aus gegebenem Anlass mal wieder hochgeholt.

Die Winterpilzsaison ist eröffnet. Eine fette Portion leckerer Austernpilze frisch von der Buche.|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (17. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir wachsen grad die Champignions im Wohnzimmer^^
Hab mir sone Zuchtbox im Supermarkt für nen 5er mitgenommen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hast du denn keine Heizung im Wohnzimmer??
dachte die mögen es schön feucht und kalt|kopfkrat
hätte nich gedacht das die in der Wohnung was werden... 

@Ralle: wollte erst noch nachfragen was deine Austernseitlinge so machen. 
nun hast du ja schon ein Bild davon reingestellt|bigeyes.
war selber um diese Jahreszeit noch nie im Wald. meinst du es würde sich lohnen?? 
wachsen die im gesamten Bundesgebiet oder nur bei euch?? würde auch mal wieder in den Wald und die Laubbäume danach absuchen

VG.Andy


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Andy, Austernpilze sind weit verbreitet und kommen in ganz Deutschland vor. Allerdings halt nicht in jedem Wald. Ich hab selbst einige Jahre danach gesucht, bis ich welche gefunden habe. Wir haben Buchenwälder, die Austernpilzfrei sind. Oder aber ich war immer zum falschen Zeitpunkt da.|kopfkrat
Abgestorbene Buchen, auch stehend, alte Buchenstubben sowie noch lebende, aber verletzte Bäume können Austernpilze tragen. Oft bis in mehrere Meter Höhe hinauf. 

Sie wachsen in der Regel in milderen Phasen nach Frösten. 

Musst halt einfach nachschauen. Hat man erst mal einen Stamm gefunden, kann man dort bis zum Frühjahr immer wieder ernten. Und das auf Jahre hinaus.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

am besten ist es wohl selber mal gucken zu gehn
werd WE warscheinlich mal die wenigen Buchenwälder die wir hier haben, abklappern.
sollte ich fündig werden ... so meld ich mich wieder.

Danke für die interessante Info ! 


VG.Andy


----------



## rob (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

astrein ralf!
wo findet man diese am besten?
würde ich auch mal einen versuch wagen, sofern wir einen geeigneten platz in der nähe haben.

lg rob


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle 24

Buchenwälder gibt es bei mir um die Ecke ohne Ende . Kann man die Pilze mit anderen ( vielleicht giftigen ) verwechseln ? Besser die Finger von lassen ? Kenne auch hier niemanden der die sammelt . Ansonsten ist mir die Tage ein Korb Kräutersaitlinge von der Palette gefallen  man die waren lecker . Sind das eigentlich Pilze aus Zuchtanbau ? 
Gruß, Michi !


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@rob

Kuck mal zwei postings vor Deinem, da hab ich beschrieben wie und wo. Buchen musste suchen 
Austernpilze wachsen allerdings auch an anderen Laubhölzern und sogar an Fichten, aber sehr selten. 

Das blöde bei den Dingern ist, dass man kaum eine vernünftige Prognose geben kann, wann sie auftauchen. Es heißt nur, in der Zeit von ca. Oktober bis März, in milden Perioden nach Frösten. Kann also sein, dass man von November bis Februar bei günstigen Umständen nix findet, und in März sind sie dann da. Ich bin ganz sicher schon mehr wie einmal zur falschen Zeit am richtigen Baum gewesen. Wenn man heut nix findet, heißt das nicht, dass da morgen nicht schöne Auternpilze wachsen.

@Gemüsetaxi

Die Kräuterseitlinge im Supermarkt kommen aus der Zucht.

Man kann Austernseitlinge nicht mit wirklich giftige Arten verwechseln. Es gibt ungenießbare Seitlinge, die aber deutlich anders aussehen. Schon durch die Jahreszeit ist eine Verwechslung ziemlich schwierig, da ja kaum andere Pilze wachsen. Eine gute Möglichkeit ist, mal ein paar Austernseitlinge im Supermarkt zu kaufen, dann hat man ein gutes Anschauungsobjekt. Die Hutfarbe ist allerdings sehr variabel, von sehr dunkel bis hellgrau. Ansonsten sind die ziemlich eindeutig. 

Trotzdem gilt, keinen Pilz essen den man nicht 100%ig bestimmt hat.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem gilt, keinen Pilz essen den man nicht 100%ig bestimmt hat.



 und erst recht nicht, wenn er als 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 identifiziert wurde

(nur der genauigkeit halber...)


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (18. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle 24

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort . Muss mit meinem Hündchen Susi eh in den Wald und werde mal schauen ob es die Pilze hier überhaupt gibt . Da eher unsicher lasse ich es beim Anblick . Gefriertruhe ist eh vollgeballert mit Marone und Steini .


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute mal wieder mit einem echten Experten unterwegs. Wahnsinn, was es alles zu sehen gibt, wenn man weiß wo man hinschauen muss. Grade viele Pilze im Mikrobereich, von denen ich leider keine Fotos machen kann, sind echt interessant.

Aber wir haben auch " sichtbares " gefunden.

Z.B. Austernpilze. Sehr interessant und für mich auch neu, die unterschiedlichen Ausbildungen, je nach Position unter an, oder auf einem Holzstamm. Die, welche obendrauf wachsen haben eine richtige Pilzform, die auf den ersten Blick nicht an Austernpilze denken lässt. Dabei bilden sie einen echten Stiel, der aber nicht ganz mittig unter dem Hut steht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ein Verwandter, der gelbstielige Muschelseitling. Leider nicht mehr ganz frisch. Eine Verwechslung mit dem Austernseitling ist nicht tragisch, da er ebenfalls eßbar ist, nur nicht so schmackhaft.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der echte Zunderschwamm, falls mal jemand in die Verlegenheit kommt im Wald ohne Feuerzeug ein Feuer machen zu müssen.:g







Oder auch in Dreierkombination. links die Schmetterlingstramete, oben der Zunderschwamm und im Vordergrund der striegelige Schichtpilz.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Weiter gehts mit Gallertpilzen. 

Hier Großsporige Gallertbecher


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Buchenkreisling








und die Hexenbutter


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Orangegelber Kammpilz







Und als kleine Seltenheit der Orangeseitling. Leider heute nur in sehr alten und sehr jungen Fruchtkörpern zu finden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Beileibe nicht selten, aber immer wieder hübsch anzusehen. 
Der Glimmertintling. Als junge, gelbe und ältere graue Fruchtkörper.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Austernseitlinge sind Miststücke. |krach:

Kuckt mal, wo die wachsen.











Genau inner Mitte, wo kein Mensch rankommt. Der ganze Rest vom Buchenstamm war Austernpilzfrei.:c


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier sind´s nur Gelbstielige Muschelseitlinge und Porlinge, aber auch Austernpilze klettern so hoch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Seit Jahren gesucht, doch nie gefunden. Für dieses Jahr auch schon wieder abgehakt und dann doch noch entdeckt.
Die ( erste) Krause Glucke. Leider schon zu alt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wieder nur Gelbstielige Muschelseitlinge. Im Prinzip eßbar, aber muss man nicht unbedingt haben.
Sie unterscheiden sich vom Austernseitling durch den gelblich gefärbten Stiel und durch ihre zähigkeit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Köterseitlinge


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und nochmal Porlinge


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und als kontrastreicher Abschluß, Geweihförmige Holzkeulen.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Köterseitlinge



dieses foto wurde ohne genehmigung des köters eingestellt. offensichtlich!


----------



## rob (23. November 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

tolle bilder ralf, sehr informativ!
und petri zu deiner glucke, endlich hat es geklappt.
lg rob


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, Ja, so lange ist das noch nicht her
Keine Pilze, der Teich zu gefroren, was da wohl noch kommt?
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/1328/kleint.png
Uploaded with *ih.us
Mal schauen , ob das funktioniert

Gruß A.


----------



## smartmouth (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Moin 
sagt mal hat sich wer von euch schon mal an der Zucht von Austernpilzen oder anderen Speisepilzen versucht? Bin grad dabei mich in das Thema einzuarbeiten und wüsst gern obs nich mehr gibt die das versuchen oder bereits erfolgreich dabei sind.

Greetz der Nilson


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich fang sie lieber als sie zu züchten.:q

Aber da gibt es durchaus Möglichkeiten, habe aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Aber hier

http://www.pilzforum.eu/board/forum-pilzzucht

werden sie geholfen.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle 

Sehr interssant. Vor allem auch die nicht so bekannten unscheuinbaren Pilze. Wollte schon immer mal wissen wie der schwarze Glibber auf meinen Holzscheiten heißt. :q

Wußte bis heute auch nicht, dass Pilze laufen können |uhoh:

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke. Bin aber da selbst noch Anfänger und lerne permanent dazu.

Z.B.

Pilze können nicht nur laufen.

Kriechende Schleimpilze bilden Versorgungsfäden zwischen dem Myzel und dem kriechenden Fruchtkörper. Man hat dieses Netzwerk auf seine Verbindungsstrukturen untersucht und festgestellt, dass sie der modernsten Verkehrsstraßenplanung unserer Großstädte entsprechen.

Pilze sind also auch hervorragnede Logistiker. :q


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Natur ist schon immer wieder verblüffend einfallsreich. Da können wir sicherlich noch jede Menge von lernen, so wir es denn verstehen


----------



## smartmouth (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Ralle , dank dir fürs antworten 
Jup das Forum kenn ich natürlich  haben ne menge brauchbarer Tipps zu dem Thema. Bin halt nur neugierig obs hier im AB noch weitere Pilzjagdverweigerer gibt. Hät man sicher nen netten trööt eröffnen können. Mal sehen vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer?!?

greetz nilson


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@smartmouth


Ein Bekannter von mir züchtet bei sich so 'ne Art kleine, hawaiianische Speisepilze und das ist wohl 'ne ziemliche Wissenschaft für sich. Absolute Hygiene ist Grundvoraussetzung, der agiert da nur mit Aidshandschuhen und Mundschutz wenn er seine Kulturen impft, sind ganz heikle Gewächse, die Kurzen.

Austernpilze kauf ich hin und wieder von 'ner Bekannten, die ziehen die im Gewächshaus, was wohl auch Sinn macht wenn man auf 'ne feuchte Wohnung verzichten möchte, unser Nachbar hat sich mit 'ner Champignonzucht im eigenen Keller vor zwanzig Jahren das Eigenheim ruiniert!


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @smartmouth
> 
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir züchtet bei sich so 'ne Art kleine, hawaiianische Speisepilze und das ist wohl 'ne ziemliche Wissenschaft für sich.



Fly to Hawai :q, jo die kenne ich auch, aber nicht gerade als Speisepilze


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schon klar, aber der züchtet da wirklich 'nen speziellen, pazifischen Gewürzpilz, also nix Psylocibe, obwohl er sich daran auch schon versucht hat.:q


----------



## sebwu (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die pilzzucht ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. das mit der sterilität hört sich erst mal schwierig an ist es aber eigentlich nicht mit etwas übung.
hab selber schon rosenseitling, austernseitling und igelstachelbart gezogen.

ps: der gattungsname lautet _Psilocybe**_


----------



## smartmouth (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hehehehe na da kommt doch Schwung in die Bude 
Danke erstmal für all die Antworten

Das mit der Hygiene und dem steril arbeiten is zwar nervig aber möglich wenn man sich Mühe gibt. Merk ich ja selber. 50% konties wegen ich weis nicht was , aber beim ersten Versuch kann ich damit leben  denk ich hab nicht ausreichend sterilisiert bei den Gläsern in denen das Mycel wächst
@ sten hagelvoll und sebwu
Hab ihr die möglichkeit an Mycel oder beimpftes Substrat heran zukommen? Also nich von den psilocybe dingern, ich will genießen und nich im Sitzen irgendwelche Reisen beginnen oder Geister sehn etc , sondern von Speisepilzen versteht sich. Seh es irgendwie nicht ein nochmal fürn paar beimpfte holzdübel so viel Geld hinzulegen. 
Wäre echt genial wenn ihr da was regeln könntet  
Gern auch per PN wenns hier nicht hin passt oder soll ich dafür nen fred eröffnen? Will den Sammel fred hier ja nicht verderben 

greetz der Nilson


----------



## sebwu (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

moin moin,
ich hab noch flüssigkulturen vom rosenseitling und vom igelstachelbart. die sind allerdings schon etwas älter und ich weiß nicht ob sie überhaupt noch leben

aber ich werd die tage mal ein paar gläser beimpfen und wenn da noch was lebt kannst du gerne was haben.

mfg sebastian

EDIT: hier bekommst du günstig genetik  http://zuchtbedarf.de/hyphae/index.php?option=com_adsmanager&view=list&Itemid=54

ich weiß bloß nicht wie aktuell die seite ist...


----------



## smartmouth (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sebwu schrieb:


> moin moin,
> ich hab noch flüssigkulturen vom rosenseitling und vom igelstachelbart. die sind allerdings schon etwas älter und ich weiß nicht ob sie überhaupt noch leben
> 
> aber ich werd die tage mal ein paar gläser beimpfen und wenn da noch was lebt kannst du gerne was haben.
> ...




Moin Sebastian #h

Das find ich mal super, hät nich damit gerechnet das ich hier jemanden finde  sehr sehr geil. Vielen Dank für das Angebot. Der link wird gleichmal gespeichert  

Begeisterte grüße der Nilson


----------



## Etamnanki (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hiho,

hatte damals auch angefangen mich fürs Pilzezüchten zu interessieren und auch schon alles besorgt was man so braucht. 
Leider hat sich dann beruflich einiges verändert und mir fehlt einfach die Zeit dazu bzw. ich möcht mir nicht unbedingt Zeit dafür nehmen, da es für mich jetzt wichtigeres gibt.

Falls jemand interesse hat, für ein gutes Angebot würd ich das ganze Zeugs verkaufen:

ein guter funktionierenender Autoklav,
Impfkiste
Bücher, Lektüre
Kleinteile wie Petrischalen, Spritzen, med. Werkzeug,
desinfektionsmittel, Sterile Handschuhe, Malzextrakt (ungeöffnet), Agar Agar (ungeöffnet) usw.

Bei interesse List ich auch gern mal alles genauestens auf.

Bei Fragen - einfach Fragen^^

mfg

Etamnanki


----------



## BöhserZwerg (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was war das doch für ein gutes Pilzjahr.Ohne Ende Steinpilze.Und dann auch noch so große.Pfifferlinge waren kaumda,Maronen wie immer..


----------



## Rosi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das Pilzjahr beginnt mit? Wachsen hier sobald es taut.


----------



## sebwu (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...lecker samtfussrüblingen.


mfg sebastian

Edit: @smartmouth: leider hat sich in all meinen gläsern mit rosenseitling und pom pom hefe breit gemacht. ich weiß noch nicht obs am getreide liegt oder an mir, werde am we nochmal ein paar gläser beimpfen und dann sehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Boah, da kommt Neid auf.

Bei uns gibts bis jetzt nur wiiiiiiiinzige Austernpilzchen. Die brauchen noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Kotzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab mir zum Jucks mal ein Champignion zuchtset gekauft, gabs für nen 5er im Supermarkt.
Am ende kam ein einzelner riesen mutierter Champi raus, war schon lustig anzusehen.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Rosi:
Die wachsen bei mir z.Zt. am Teich. Kann man die Essen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Essen kann man alle Pilze, manche halt nur einmal.:q

Um diese Jahreszeit und auf Holz wachsen u.U. auch leicht giftige oder ungenießbare Arten, die man als Laie nicht sicher bestimmen kann. 
Umbringen kann man sich zu dieser Jahreszeit wohl nicht, besser ist es aber mal Fotos zu machen und noch besser die jemandem vor Ort zu zeigen, der sich auskennt.


----------



## Rosi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Ossipeter, ja klar kann man die essen. Bei mir gibt es die zum Braten in die Sauce oder solo gedünstet zum Salat. Eigentlich kann man sie nicht verwechseln, es sind Winterpilze. Jetzt wächst doch kaum ein anderer Pilz. 

Es gibt ein deutliches Kennzeichen, der samtige Stiel. Solch einen samtig schimmernden Stiel hat kein ähnlicher Pilz. Im nassen Zustand wird der Stiel schwarz. Hier ist noch ein Foto.

Noch ein deutliches Zeichen ist der Geschmack. Ähnliche Pilze sind bitter.(ziegelroter oder grüner Schwefelkopf)

Stockschwämmchen und gesäumter Häubling wachsen jetzt nicht.


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Essen kann man alle Pilze, manche halt nur einmal.:q



Baah, Ralle, pfui bah! egal welche pilze, ich ess die alle nur einmal, die giftigen nie


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gings mal wieder auf ne längere Exkursion. Schauen was es so gibt und wie sich die ersten zarten Versuche des Frühlings so machen.

Mal ein paar Impressionen.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nix zu essen gefunden?... wie doof


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Nix zu essen gefunden?... wie doof


Ralle ernährt sich sicher nicht nur von pilzen. kluger kopf!


----------



## Brikz83 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pilze sind ja nicht nur zum satt werden gedacht. Ich fahr immer nach Mexico zum Pilze sammeln, bin dann zwar nie satt aber immer lustig.


----------



## Finke20 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:vik:

Sage mal Ralle hast du da einen Trüffelhund |kopfkrat  mit?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach Mexiko ????

Ich dacht, wir exportieren die dahin.

Übrigens, die auf den letzten beiden Bildern kann man auch rauchen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Sage mal Ralle hast du da einen Trüffelhund |kopfkrat  mit?




Nö, kein Trüffelhund, ist´n Maushund. :q


----------



## Kotzi (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sieht eher nach nem Erdferkel aus 

Ohne essen aus dem Wald zurückkommen als Sammler und Jäger, tztztz.
Das Posting ging eher in die richtung


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ferkel stimmt schonmal.

Man muss die Jagdgründe ja auch erkunden. An den beiden toten Buchen werd ich garantiert später leckere Sachen finden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hat lange gedauert dieses Jahr, wohl wegen der kalten Nächte.

Nu aber gibts die ersten Austernpilze.











Und als Zugabe noch den selten gewordenen Seidelbast.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kennst einen, kennste alle. Nach dem gestrigen Fund nochmal eine andere Stelle aufgesucht, und siehe da........






Jetzt fehlt nur noch schöner, warmer Regen, dann gibts auch wieder gute Portionen.


----------



## rob (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich werde am wochenende mal sehen ob es schon morcheln gibt.
was meint ihr, kommen die schon?
lg rob


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Morcheln sollten schon da sein, wenn es sie in Deiner Gegend gibt. Ich scheine in einer Morchelfreien Zone zu leben. :c

Aber aufpassen wegen der hochgiftigen Frühjahrs*l*orchel.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle

Die begehrten Exoten scheinen in deinem Waldstrich rar gesät, Ralle, fette Hennen haste doch bis jetzt auch noch nicht abgreifen können, oder?

Mal kurz zu den Babys oben, die ich kürzlich verkosten durfte, haben etwas muffig geschmeckt, gibt's da 'ne spezielle Garmethode, vorher überbrühen etc. oder waren das vielleicht einfach nur ältere Exemplare?


----------



## angler1996 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Austern|supergri haben schon einen eigenen Geschmack
und alte Exemplare naja, deshalb verdrücke ich nur selbst gesammelte Exemplare ( aller Pilze)
Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Ralle, fette Hennen haste doch bis jetzt auch noch nicht abgreifen können, oder?


wenn man es nicht besser wüsste, wäre das schon gut für ne verwarnung wegen verächtlichmachung eines moderators .
also, fette henne weiß ich nicht, aber 'ne krause glucke hat er letztes jahr abgegriffen |bla:


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> . . .also, fette henne weiß ich nicht, aber 'ne krause glucke hat er letztes jahr abgegriffen |bla:



`n Alte oder `ne Junge?
























Oder sagt man frisch bei Pilzen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Die begehrten Exoten scheinen in deinem Waldstrich rar gesät, Ralle, fette Hennen haste doch bis jetzt auch noch nicht abgreifen können, oder?
> 
> Mal kurz zu den Babys oben, die ich kürzlich verkosten durfte, haben etwas muffig geschmeckt, gibt's da 'ne spezielle Garmethode, vorher überbrühen etc. oder waren das vielleicht einfach nur ältere Exemplare?



Wie Jose schon sagte, konnte ich letztes Jahr ganz spät meine erste Krause Glucke fangen. War zwar schon zu alt, aber immerhin.|rolleyes

Muffiger Geschmack ist mir von den Austernpilzen nicht bekannt. Vielleicht waren die tatsächlich schon zu alt. Oder aber, Du hast die mit dem gelbstieligen Muschelsaitling verwechselt. Der ist zwar nicht giftig, schmeckt aber wie ein gebrauchter Bierdeckel.


----------



## rob (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

pfaaa ralle, jetzt hast mich heiss gemacht:m
ich werde am wochenende meinen platz checken und euch berichten, soll meine holde schon mal die tagliatelle kaufen:q
lg rob


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn man es nicht besser wüsste, wäre das schon gut für ne verwarnung wegen verächtlichmachung eines moderators .



Soso, Verächtlichmachung eines Moderators nennt er das. 
Und was sollen jetzt etwaige Mitleserinnen in adipösem Ernährungszustand, die vielleicht schon länger mit 'nem feschen Moderator liebäugeln, von deiner Assoziation halten??

@Modelrator Ralf

Ich hab' nur das gegarte Endprodukt verspeist, aber gebrauchter Bierfilz trifft's ziemlich exakt!

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mal zum unterscheiden.

Gelbstieliger Muschelseitling:

Lamellen sehr dicht stehend und am Stiel scharf begrenzt endend. Der Pilz ist sehr zäh, fast Gummieartig







Austernseitling






Lamellen weiter auseinanderstehend und am Stiel ungleichmäßig auslaufend. Fleisch ist brüchiger als beim Muschelseitling.

Die Farbe ist kein Bestimmungsmerkmal. Austernseitlinge kommen von hell cremefarben bis fast schwarz vor. 

Wie gesagt, kann man sich bei Verwechslung nix antun. Muschelseitlinge schmecken halt nur Scheixxe.


----------



## HD4ever (15. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi ! hatte mal irgendwo im TV gesehen das es für Pilzsucher fürs smartphone auch nen app als Hilfe zur Pilzbestimmung gibt |kopfkrat
kennt da einer was brauchbares ? 
soll natürlich nicht *das* Kriterium sein um Pilze mitzunehmen oder nicht, aber so als zusätzliche Hilfe vielleicht ganz gut #c
danke


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kuckst Du

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/ratgeber/Apps-zur-Pilzbestimmung-im-Test-article1368836.html

Dagegen absolut zu empfehlen, falls einer in Deiner Nähe wohnt.

http://dgfm-ev.de/index.php?id=psv-liste


----------



## Brummel (17. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Guten Abend Pilzliebhaber|wavey:,

habe mir den Link von Ralle mal angeschaut weil ich so etwas auch für überaus nützlich halten würde.
Nur überzeugen mich die Ergebnisse da nicht so recht, vielleicht war ja nur die Dame von n-tv etwas  neben der Spur:q.
Ich werds so halten wie bisher und nur Pilze mitnehmen die ich kenne (oder die mich davon überzeugen können... daß ich sie kenne).

Ralle, würde mich totzdem interessieren wie Du feststellen konntest daß Muschelseitlinge schmecken wie "Scheixxe" :vik:.

Wieviele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten gibts denn da so? :m


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich kann vor dem Gebrauch solcher Bestimmungshilfen nur warnen, wenn man sie dazu benutzt, Pilze für die Küche zu sammeln.

Es geht dabei noch nichtmal um die Genauigkeit der Bestimmungshilfe, sondern um die des Benutzers. 
Um Sorten einzugrenzen und sich tiefer in die Materie einzuarbeiten, können sie vielleicht hilfreich sein. Aber niemals um Eßbare Pilze zu bestimmen und die auch tatsächlich zu essen.

Eine geführte Tour mit einem Pilzexperten bringt für die Bestimmungsarbeit wesentlich mehr.

Zum Geschmack der Muschelseitlinge habe ich nie behauptet, dass sie wie Scheixxe schmecken. Dazu fehlt mir der Vergleich und vermutlich ist der Geschmack auch abhängig von der zuvor aufgenommenen Nahrung. :m


Ich hatte von "gebrauchter Bierdeckel" geschrieben. Da kann ich mir ein Urteil erlauben, gleichwohl ich das Zustandekommen dieser Erfahrung in meiner jugendlichen Sturm- und Drangphase lieber nicht öffentlich mache.:q:q


----------



## rob (27. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

servus!

bei uns gehen die morcheln schon voll auf, wir waren letzte woche im wald und konnten ordentlich finden.
einige waren schon trocken, d.h. wir hätten auch schon eine woche früher welche gefunden.
vor 3 wochen war noch gar nichts los!
jetzt hat es 2 tage ordentlich geregnet und ich hoffe das der nächste schub kommt, bin mal neugierig wie lange man sie heuer noch finden kann.

lg rob


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sehr schön Rob.

Bei uns regnet es heut nach pilzlosen Wochen der Trockenheit mal wieder kräftiger. Mal sehen ob das was bringt.


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch; jedes Frühjahr seh ich Morcheln hier.
Eine Frage an den Finder, wo wachsen die ( Standort)?
Hab ich bis dato nie im Original gesehen und bin durchaus oft im Wald unterwegs.
Gruß A.


----------



## omnimc (27. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle ihr habt es gut Regen hier im Taunus gab es gestern paar Tropfen aber das war es auch.


----------



## rob (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@996: ich bin ja selber nicht der pilzprofi und bin froh, dass ich ein paar plätze habe.
wenn du dir den folgenden thread durchliest, vor allem die beiträge von gismowolf, dann findest du alle wichtigen informationen zu den standplätzen!
hat mir auch sehr geholfen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125661&highlight=morchel

lg rob


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Rob|wavey:
Vielleicht werde ich ja damit Fündig.
Gruß A.


----------



## rob (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gerne#h
ich bin dann mit folgendem plan in den wald gegangen:q:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2032408&postcount=17

lg rob


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja, nen Plan muss ich mir auch erst mal machen, Auwälder sind in meiner näheren Umgebung eher rar. Muss mich mal mit Espenstandorten befassen.
Gruß A.


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Rob,996
Im Wurzelbereich der Espen(Zitterpappel) und Birken wachsen als nächtes die Rotkappen!Sie beginnen bei genügend Feuchtigkeit im Boden ab Neumond zu wachsen!
Die Morcheln sind bei uns seit dem letzten Regenguß am Ostersonntag so extrem schnell gewachsen,die letzten gefundenen sind zum Teil schon madig,das heißt,daß die heurige Morchelsaison ziemlich zu Ende ist!Habe heuer schon seit gut drei Wochen an meinen bekannten Plätzen immer welche gefunden!!:q #6


----------



## Helgelandfischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@gismowolf, wenn ich Deine Körpchen so sehen werde ich verdammt neidisch, bei uns in der Forst sind noch keine Morchel zu finden ;-(
Sag mal was hast Du da noch im Körpchen? sind das Judasohren? ich kann die nicht richtig erkennen? Isst Du die auch?

Gruß aus dem Lappwald
Kay


----------



## rob (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

servus wolfgang!

echt, du denkst das war es schon!
habe so das gefühl bei uns war erst der erste max. zweite schub.
ich werde noch mal in den wald schauen und berichten, hoff du hast nicht recht.

die rotkappen würde ich dann auch an meinen morchelplätzen finden?
espen weiss ich nicht ob dort vorhanden, sicher gesehen habe ich keine.
birken wären mir auch nicht aufgefallen.

lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Rob !
Schneide jede Morchel der Länge nach durch,damit Du alle Insekten und Schnecken entfernen kannst,die im Hohlraum " wohnen "!!!Dabei kannst Du auch feststellen,ob das Fleisch der Morchel noch fest und schmackhaft oder schon von Maden bewohnt und sehr porös ist!!!!Ich stelle seit Ostermontag fest,daß bei uns in den Auwäldern an Traun und Ager schon sehr viele Morcheln von Maden bewohnt sind!Daher ist für mich die Morchelsaison beendet!
Die Rotkappen finde ich nicht in der Au,sondern im Hausruckwald!Wenn mal 
3 bis 4 Birken beieinander stehen,kontrolliere ich immer,ob vielleicht schon Rotkappen vorhanden sind.Diese wachsen aber auch bei Pappeln,Zitterpappeln(Espen),Föhren und Kiefern und sogar bei Eichen!
Die Eichenrotkappe hat jedoch eine sehr dunkle Färbung der Kappe,eher dunkelbraun als rot!So ähnlich wie der Eichensteinpilz!Sobald ich die ersten finde,werde ich hier wieder Fotos einstellen!


----------



## posengucker (29. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo #h,

wir konnten die letzten 2 Wochen auch ordentlich Morcheln finden (insgesmat 6 Kilo). Letztes Wochenende hatten wir die ersten 2 madigen Pilze. Ich denke auch, dass noch ein ordentlicher Schub an Morcheln nachkommt.

Anbei noch ein Fotos der Trocknung.


----------



## omnimc (29. April 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich gehe heute bitburger pilze sammeln ;-))


----------



## posengucker (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,

Wolfgang dürfte recht haben, denn die Beute vom Wochenende war zu 70% von Maden befallen und frische Morcheln waren nicht zu sehen, nur jene, die wir "vergessen" hatten.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ah, dass ist aber schade.
habe es am wochenende eh nicht geschafft und würde erst am freitag wieder gehen können.
so ist es wohl vorbei und ich muss mal sehen wo ich bei uns rotkappen finden kann.

lg rob


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,

auch im RHM-Gebiet geht es nun langsam los.
Nachdem ich am Freitag die ersten 4 Pfifferlinge erspäht habe, konnte ich auf einem kleinen Rundgang  heute diese vier Birkenpize für ein erstes Süppchen ernten.

Vorausgesetz das es vor der großen Hitzewelle noch mal regnet, dürften sich kommende Woche auch endlich die ersten Rotkappen zeigen!!!

Grüße vom Fisch/Pilz-Kopp #h


----------



## silviomopp (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

auch in der Eifel erste Funde ...

IMG_0204[1].jpg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> auch in der Eifel erste Funde ...
> 
> IMG_0204[1].jpg


 

:m sogar schon ein kleiner Steinpilz dabei :m

Mit meinen erhofften Rotkappen wird es bei der Hitze erst mal wohl nichts!!!

Grüße an ALLE Jäger und Sammler aus Hessen#h


----------



## Brikz83 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sacht mal gibt das jetzt schon Steinpilze und Maronen?
Ich hab grade ne kleine Runde um unsere Klinik gedreht und am wadlsaum nen schönen großen Steini gesehen....nu bin ich am grübeln ob ich Morgen mal den ersten Ausflug unternehme. So früh bin ich allerdings noch nie auf die "Jagd" gegangen.....aber das Wetter ist bei uns schon seit Wochen Feucht und mit ca. 16°C Durchschnittstemperatur eigentlich Ideal. |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Sacht mal gibt das jetzt schon Steinpilze und Maronen?
> *Ich hab grade ne kleine Runde um unsere Klinik gedreht* und am wadlsaum nen schönen großen Steini gesehen....nu bin ich am grübeln ob ich Morgen mal den ersten Ausflug unternehme.



Lassen die dich morgens schon raus?

Warte erst bis die Tabletten wirken, dann brauchste keine Pilze . . .:m


----------



## Brikz83 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Klappe zu !
Nur weil ich der einzige bin der diese Stimmen hören kann heißt das noch lange nicht, das sie nicht existieren.

allesbeklopptehierdamöchtmanamliebstenallesanzünden.......

Jetzt beantworte gefälligst meine Frage :r


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Giftige Pilze gibts jedenfalls schon. 

Einmal kann man die auch essen.:m


----------



## Brikz83 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich schätze mal du hast auch schon einige genascht wenn ich mir dein Profilbild anschaue |bigeyes


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

zumindest bis zu einer Rotkappe hab ich es schon gebracht,
Aber hier war es lange zu trocken und nu ist es nass und kalt
Ansonsten passt die Zeit schon für Steinis / Rotkappen, Rotfüßchen etc.
Also alles Sorten, die eher nicht zum Rauchen geeignet sind
Gruß A


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal du hast auch schon einige genascht wenn ich mir dein Profilbild anschaue |bigeyes



Findste?|kopfkrat


:m


----------



## Brikz83 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja wir sind schon ein paar Schönheiten....

also ich werde es morgen mal probieren und dann Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja mach mal.#6


----------



## Honeyball (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Klappe zu !
> Nur weil ich der einzige bin der diese Stimmen hören kann heißt das noch lange nicht, das sie nicht existieren.
> 
> allesbeklopptehierdamöchtmanamliebstenallesanzünden.......
> ...




Nein, nein, nein,
Du bist nicht alleine!!!!! :m

Aber mal zurück zum Thema:
Hat schon jemand im Sauerland was gefunden?
Geht's schon los? Lohnt es sich zu fahren?


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein,
> Du bist nicht alleine!!!!! :m


 

Dem möchte ich noch hinzufügen :

Neun meiner Zehn stimmen sagen ich bin NICHT verrückt......die Zehnte summt leise die Melodie von Tetris im Hintergrung |kopfkrat

BtT


----------



## allrounderab (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn bei euch mit den Pilzfunden so aus? Habt ihr auch schon Steinpilze gefunden? Bei uns hier in Osthessen sind noch keine da, dafür gestern ca. 500 Gr. feine Pfifferlinge gefunden.:l


----------



## Onkelfester (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in Brandenburg hatte ich letztes WE 2 Riesenbovisten, groß wie Fußbälle und schneeweis in der Mitte gefunden.
Die sind ja immer früh dran. Sonst gibts nur Täublinge.
Das Wetter allein machts meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Pilze haben wohl auch sowas wie ne innere Uhr.


----------



## silviomopp (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in der Eifel und im Großraum Aachen ist es Furz-trocken .Nach einer kleinen Runde am Mittwoch und einer größeren Runde am Freitag war der Erfolg gleich null -- also warten .


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei und ist auch noch nix gescheites. Hier und da ein Pfifferling, der meist schon von Schnecken zerfressen ist. Viel zu trocken halt.


----------



## Kurano (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

Bei uns in der Oberpfalz werden in letzter Zeit viele Pfifferlinge gefunden. Für Steinpilze usw ist es wohl noch ein wenig zu früh. Werd mich davon morgen früh mal selber überzeugen und den Wald meines Vertrauens abklappern.


----------



## Alfalfa61 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Saison eröffnet!

Habe heute früh bei uns im Bayerischen Wald die ersten Steinpilze, Rotkappen und ca. 1kg Pfifferlinge(Reherl) gefunden!


----------



## Forellenjaeger (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in Niedersachsen 
fehlt noch ordentlich Regen!!!
Im Wald ist es noch zu trocken!!!


----------



## Gerd II (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo zusammen,

habe diese Woche einen außergewöhnlichen Pfifferling gefunden. Der Umfang betrug 43 cm und der Pfifferling wog 110 Gramm ,außerdem war er noch voll genießbar. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Angelerna (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns im Havelland gibt es Pfifferlinge in Massen.
War bis jetzt jedes Wochenende los und hatte immer einen Korb voll.
Heute wurde sogar ein 10 kg Quarkeimer voll gemacht. :vik:
Und es stehen noch viele, viele kleine im Wald. Die sind nächstes Wochenende fällig.:q

Hat auch fast 3 Stunden mit dem putzen gedauert.
8 Steinpilze waren heute ebenfalls dabei.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Jäger und Sammler,

für den Fall das noch jemand einen Motivationsschub braucht stelle ich mal zwei Bilder ein. Gestern, vier Wochen später als eigentlich erwartet, nun endlich die ersten Rotkappen. 
Als Beifang sogar schon ein paar Steinpilze. 


Was werde ich bloß am Wochenende machen!!!#c|kopfkrat#c


Grüße aus Hessen #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Motivationsschub ?????

Nase lang machen nenn ich das |supergri

Schöne Funde, möge mein Neid mit Dir sein.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Ralle,

dann wollen wir mal schauen wie lang wir deine Nase bekommen.
Habe es natürlich nicht bis zum Wochenende ausgehalten und bin gestern nochmal für ein knappes Stündchen in den Wald.

Ich hoffe, das Bild kostet mich keine Verwarnung!!! 

Ist ja alles *noch* im Rahmen!!!

Grüße aus Hessen #h


----------



## norge_klaus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Fischkopp,

boahhhh. Als Pilzfreund der in Eppstein wohnt, kann ich nur den Hut ziehen. Bei uns sah es am vergangenen WE bis auf einige Goldröhrlinge noch sehr finster aus.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Grxzlx (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> 
> dann wollen wir mal schauen wie lang wir deine Nase bekommen.
> Habe es natürlich nicht bis zum Wochenende ausgehalten und bin gestern nochmal für ein knappes Stündchen in den Wald.
> ...


 


....wie sagte ein vorredner schon...mein Neid ist mit dir 

...Ich war jetzt die letzten zwei Wochen im Sauerland schauen ob sich was tut, also die erste Woche nix und die zweite Woche habe ich schon langsam Giftige gesehen ich denke noch paar Tage mehr Regen und in 3-4 Wochen ist es hier auch soweit 
Gruß an alle Pilzfreunde


----------



## Zico (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo, es geht los

konnte schon einiges finden die Tage...so etwa 500 Meter
vom Main entfernt 

Beispiel


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was macht man Freitag Abend's?
Denen , die Sonnabend's gehen die Pilze wegschneiden|supergri
http://img593.*ih.us/img593/9260/1002149.png
http://img43.*ih.us/img43/7458/1002150.png
Die werden freilich noch geputzt
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> 
> dann wollen wir mal schauen wie lang wir deine Nase bekommen.
> Habe es natürlich nicht bis zum Wochenende ausgehalten und bin gestern nochmal für ein knappes Stündchen in den Wald.
> ...



Abwarten, mein Bester. 

Hab heute die ersten beiden Steinpilze gefangen, zusammen mit ner Hand voll Pfifferlinge. Bei uns wachsen sie halt spät. Dafür können wir noch sammeln, wenn Euch schon die Füße anfrieren. |supergri



Hoffe ich zumindest.:g


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#h

Genzgebiet Bergisches Land / Westerwald 
Bis jetzt noch absolut tote Hose....... aber das Wetter arbeitet für uns !!!


tight lines und vollen Korb
Tom


----------



## fabikus (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde!
Am Bodensee gibts reichlich Pilze.
Leider habe ich vor lauter Freude, vergessen Bilder zu machen.

Habe nur eins. Den kleinen Freund, hab ich vor 2 Wochen|bigeyes gefunde.
Dann musste ich beruflich weg.


----------



## silviomopp (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In der Eifel geht es auch los, Birkenpilze , eine Marone , Goldröhrlinge und wunderschöne Steinpilze haben wir heute gefunden. Die Bilder lad ich heute Abend hoch, hab jetzt keine Zeit. 

PS : ...man sollte da suchen , wo Farn und Moos wächst


----------



## pateifel83 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ 996

du hast ja mehr fliegenpilze als steinpilze im korb.
wenn die alle gegessen hast kannst mir eh nicht mehr antworten

lg


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hhm, 996: Letzte Aktivität gestern 22:01 |rolleyes

Was hast Du mit dem großen Fliegenpilz neben Deinem Steinpilz gemacht???;+


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

komme gerade von der Notaufnahme#h
Nix Fliegenpilze- Perlpilze , geschmacklich 1a , man sollte sie nur kennen. Sonst ist der Weg zum Fliegen-,Pantherpilz oder Knollenblätterpilz kurz
Danke für eure Sorge#6
Gruß A.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ norge_klaus, bedingt durch die Niederschläge der letzen Gewitter ist die Nässe im Wald halt doch noch sehr unterschiedlich. Erst im Herbst wird wieder eine vergleichbarere Situation für eine größere Region eintreten. Habe hier auch Plätze die nur 4 Kilometer entfernt liegen und sich noch absolut nichts tut.


@ ralle, na wenn Eure Saison wirklich länger geht, dann muss ich ja jetzt Gas geben und ein bisschen vorlegen. 


Gestern waren es 31 Rotkappen, 21 Maronen, 12 Steinpilze und zwei Birkenpilze.
Ein Teil der Ernte von heute ist auf dem Foto zu begutachten.

Grüße vom Untermain #h


----------



## silviomopp (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

das waren die Pilze von gestern und sie waren lecker !!!:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke, dass Du kein Bild dieser Pilze von heute eingestellt hast.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## silviomopp (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du kein Bild dieser Pilze von heute eingestellt hast.|supergri|supergri|supergri



Nee heute war ich ja noch nicht und gestern war es zu spät also kommen die Pilze von heute morgen rein...:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich meinte eigentlich, ein heutiges Foto von den Pilzen die Du gestern gegessen hast. :g


----------



## sprogoe (1. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> komme gerade von der Notaufnahme#h
> Nix Fliegenpilze- Perlpilze , geschmacklich 1a , man sollte sie nur kennen. Sonst ist der Weg zum Fliegen-,Pantherpilz oder Knollenblätterpilz kurz
> Danke für eure Sorge#6
> Gruß A.



Hättest Du mal lieber diese Aufklärung unterlassen, jetzt schneiden Dir die anderen die oberleckeren Perlpilze weg.

Habe es selber schon erlebt, alle Maronen abgeschnitten, aber jede Menge Perlpilz steht noch im Wald, weil sie wohl nur wenige kennen.
Wie gesagt, sehr guter Pilz mit einem angenehm milden Geschmack.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (1. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde !
Ich war mal wieder Pesimist und wollte noch nicht los . Meine Freundin hat mich dann doch überredet . Steinpilze , Maronen und sogar ne fette Henne gesammelt . Nur ein kleiner Korb voll aber es hat gereicht für uns beide . So früh gab es schon lang keine Pilze mehr in der Lüneburger Heide . Der Wald ist nun nicht mehr sicher vor mir . :m


----------



## barschkönig (1. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute für ne Stunde im Wald, naja 20 Pfefferlinge und ein paar Maronen sonst war nichts.


----------



## maguusch09 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

habe vorkurzem einige parasolpilze in unserem Wald entdeckt
muss dann auch dem nächst wieder los


----------



## Johnny1 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, hier mal ein paar Pilzchen aus dem Rheingau.
Gab lauter Butterpilzchen und auch einige schöne Steinpilze, manche waren noch komplett unter der Erde.

Leider unscharf geworden.

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/7273/p7050614.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So denke mal, dies war vorerst der letzte Fund.:c
Mittlerweile ist es durch die Wärme schon wieder viel zu trocken.
Bei den Temperaturen macht es außerdem eh keinen Spaß im Wald herum zu stöbern.#d

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das die Fliegen jetzt so wie so schneller am begehrten Objekt sind.:e

#h


----------



## norge_klaus (3. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern Abend hat es dann für das erste Pilzgericht der Saison gereicht. Maronen, Steinpilze, Flaschentäublinge und Waldchampinons haben eine legger Pilzpfanne ergeben. #h


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch
Falschentäubling=http://www.april-design.de/galerie/pilze/lycoperdon-perlatum.htm?
Gruß A.


----------



## Brikz83 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute das erste mal dieses Jahr an meinen klassischen stellen spionieren aber außer ein paar Schneckenzerfressenen Maronen war noch nix zu holen. ich denke bis Anfang September werde ich erstmal bei Fischen bleiben aber dann gehts an die Pilze.


----------



## norge_klaus (5. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern Abend neuer Versuch hier im Taunus. Hammer ! Die Maronen schießen nur so aus dem Waldboden. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen Korb mit knackigen Exemplaren gefüllt. Alle Altersbereiche waren vorhanden und vor allem sehr viele kleine Exemplare. Das läßt für das WE hoffen. Jetzt gerade wieder Gewitter. An der Nässe für das weitere Wachstum sollte es nicht fehlen.
Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## mathei (7. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

endlich geht es auch bei uns im norden los. noch nicht viel aber immerhin


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War am Wochenende in Brandenburg und konnte jeweils einen Korb Steinpilze und einen Korb Pfifferlinge mitnehmen. Maronen gab es auch, aber die waren oft schon sehr zermatscht. Ist fast schon zu feucht für die Pilz.
Im Herbst kommt die Zeit, wo ich mit der Spinrute und einem Korb bewaffnet um den See gehen kann und dann am Abend vor der Entscheidung stehe, Fisch oder Pilze zu essen:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch zu den Funden
Warum ist du nicht Fisch mit Pilzen?:m
So: Barsch mit Steinpilzrahmsoße

Gruß A.


----------



## rob (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich muss mal auf meinen parasolplatz schauen ob schon welche gewachsen sind.
ist es noch zu früh oder glaubt ihr da geht schon was?

lg rob


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

_am WE vereinzelte Exemplare gefunden_
_Gruß A._


----------



## Tomasz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Warum ist du nicht Fisch mit Pilzen?:m
> So: Barsch mit Steinpilzrahmsoße...



Neee, mir ist kein vernünftig schmeckendes Rezept bekannt, das Waldpilze mit Fisch verbindet. Beides schmeckt für sich sehr intensiv und braucht eher eine neutrale Beilage. Aber beides läßt sich locker einen tag im Kühlschrank aufbewahren und nacheinander verzehren:m.

Hallo Rob,
Bei uns in Brandenburg gibt es schon längere Zeit Parasolpilze.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## omnimc (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

kennt jemand einen link wo ich gut meine pilze bestimmen kann?
ich sammle nur birkenpilze und maronen. aber bei uns im taunus gibt es viel mehr nur traue ich mich nicht daran. z.b. haben wir hier wiesenchampions diese würde ich gerne nehmen. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es auch 100% welche sind. sie wachsen aber auf ner wiese.
achso steinpilze habe ich vergessen.
war schon 3 mal los vormittags aber habe nur verwurmte oder matschige gefunden. kein plan ob die zuviel wasser hatten oder ich zu spät war(wegen der maden).wann gehen die pilzkenner unter den boardies?
meine maronen waren auch nicht zu groß kenne von früher größen die nen teller gleich kammen,und ohne maden.
danke


----------



## allrounderab (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

alleine mit dem Internet würde ich es nicht wirklich bestimmen wollen. Da du aber aus der Nähe von Frankfurt bist, google da mal nach Pilzbeauftragten, die gibt es in den meisten Regionen, sicher auch in Frankfurt. Vereinbare einen Termin wann du da vorbeischauen kannst und suche vorher alle möglichen Pilze wo du meinst. Der Beauftragte kann sie dir bestimmen und auch Tipps geben. Andere Alternative ist, dass du jemanden kennst, der sich sehr gut mit Pilzen auskennt.


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



omnimc schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen link wo ich gut meine pilze bestimmen kann?
> ich sammle nur birkenpilze und maronen. aber bei uns im taunus gibt es viel mehr nur traue ich mich nicht daran. z.b. haben wir hier wiesenchampions diese würde ich gerne nehmen. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es auch 100% welche sind. sie wachsen aber auf ner wiese.
> achso steinpilze habe ich vergessen.
> war schon 3 mal los vormittags aber habe nur verwurmte oder matschige gefunden. kein plan ob die zuviel wasser hatten oder ich zu spät war(wegen der maden).wann gehen die pilzkenner unter den boardies?
> ...




ganz ehrlich, an deiner stelle würd ich lieber die finger von pilzen lassen. nich das dies noch ins auge geht


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jannisO schrieb:


> ...nich das dies noch ins auge geht



Pilze gehen doch nicht ins Auge, sondern schlagen auf den Magen oder im schlimmsten Fall aufs Herz:g.
Aber es ist richtig was die anderen schreiben. Nur mit Buch oder Internet würde ich mich auch nicht auf die Pilzsuche machen. Ich habs von meiner Oma gelernt und die von ihrer usw. 
Aber selbst das reicht nicht zu 100% Sicherheit aus um Pilze zweifelsfrei bestimmen zu können, da sie regional mitunter ein völlig verschiedenes Aussehen haben können. Meine Oma und ihr ausgepumpter Magen können ein Lied davon singen. 
Also im Zweifel eine Pilzberatungsstelle oder einen Freund, Nachbarn aufsuchen, der sich vor Ort mit den Pilzen auskennt.

Gruß

tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ominic
vielleicht hilft dir hier :
http://dgfm-ev.de/index.php?id=psv-liste
einer weiter

Tomasz
Pilz mit Fisch- Gerichte ( jedenfalls heimische Pilze) kenne ich eigentlich auch nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## Zico (10. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo zusammen #h

Fisch mit einheimischen Pilzen ? Warum nicht #6

So z.B.

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/106051044709656/Zander-auf-Pfifferlingen-mit-Meerrettichcreme.html

hab ich selbst schon ausprobiert, allerdings mit kleinen
ungeschälten Kartoffeln ( Drillinge ).

Schmeckt lecker ...

Gruß Zico


----------



## Tomasz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zico schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen #h
> 
> Fisch mit einheimischen Pilzen ? Warum nicht #6
> 
> ...



Zander und Pfifferlinge, dass ist ja wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag in einem.
Ne wenn ich mit Korb und Angel gleichzeitig im Herbst um den See gehe, gibts Barsch oder Hechts und dazu Grünlinge oder Steinpilze|rolleyes. 
Angler1996 hat mir auch schon Rezeptvorschläge geschickt. vielen Dank noch dafür. Aber Barsch kann ich mir noch am ehesten mit Pilzen vorstellen. Hecht schmeckt mir schon zu fischig, um noch mit aromatischen Pilzen zusammen auf einen Teller zu kommen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gismowolf (10. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2134024&highlight=Pilze+Fische#post2134024


----------



## Ines (15. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Hab ich grad so gegessen |rolleyes|supergri.



Schluck. Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen!


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Man nehme eine Krause Glucke ...Hab ich grad so gegessen |rolleyes|supergri.



Es gibt schon Krause Glucken|bigeyes. 
Verdammt und ich jage immer noch den Pfifferlingen hinter her:q.
War dieses Wochenende in den Wäldern Brandenburgs übrigens nicht so dolle. Letzte Woche hatte ich dagegen reichlich|rolleyes.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (16. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ...In einer Schonung standen aber auch schon der Nachwuchs für nächste Woche, der wohl ohne mich auskommen muss. Was für eine Verschwendung...



Och, diese Verschwendung muss nicht sein. Gibt mir die GPS-Koordinaten und ich übernehme das für Dich:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## silviomopp (16. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin , ich war am Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag jeweils für 2 Stunden in der Eifel und habe noch nie so zeitig solche Massen an Steinpilzen gefunden. Maronen waren nur einzeln zu finden ,wenn dann waren sie zum Großteil Madig. Ich werde am Donnerstag den nächsten Spaziergang machen . 

IMG_0301.jpg IMG_0298.jpg


----------



## Brikz83 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hach, dat sieht alles super aus....bei uns ist komischerweise noch nix in richtung Steinis, Maronen oder Ziegenlippe zu finden |kopfkrat


----------



## silviomopp (16. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> hach, dat sieht alles super aus....bei uns ist komischerweise noch nix in richtung Steinis, Maronen oder Ziegenlippe zu finden |kopfkrat



.... dann geh mal da suchen , wo Moos und Farn wächst oder in Richtung Kiefernschonung ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So kleckerweise gehts jetzt auch bei uns.

Enorm ist die Größe der violetten Lacktrichterlinge.
Da hab ich mich glatt in eiem Pilzforum noch mal erkundigt, ob es nicht doch noch einen violetten Pilz gibt, den ich nicht kenne.

Wurde aber bestätigt und sie waren lecker.

Sonst gibts halbwegs Pfifferlinge und Birkenpilze, Maronen zu 90 % madig, wenig Perlpilze und Reizker ( heute nicht)


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Da hab ich mich glatt in eiem Pilzforum noch mal erkundigt, ob es nicht doch noch einen violetten Pilz gibt, den ich nicht kenne...



Den violetten Rötelritterling kennst Du, oder?
Allerdings wäre es bei uns in Brdg jetzt arg früh für ihn und Form und Anordnung der Lamellen sprechen auch nicht unbedingt dafür. Die sind beim Ritterling gleichmäßiger, enger und nicht so stark gefurcht. Lecker ist der Ritterling aber auch.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Den violetten Rötelritterling kennst Du, oder?
> Allerdings wäre es bei uns in Brdg jetzt arg früh für ihn und Form und Anordnung der Lamellen sprechen auch nicht unbedingt dafür. Die sind beim Ritterling gleichmäßiger, enger und nicht so stark gefurcht. Lecker ist der Ritterling aber auch.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Jau, den kenne ich. Kam aber nicht in Frage weil der, wie alle Ritterlinge, den " Burggraben" zwischen Stiel und Lamellen hat.
Beim Lacktrichterling laufen die Lamellen am Stiel herab. 

Sie waren übrigens lecker. |supergri


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Sie waren übrigens lecker. |supergri



Na das und eine Überlebensrate von 100% sind doch das wichtigste:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

kenne ich zwar vom Sehen
aber wie zu bereitet? ( damit sie lecker bleiben)
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kenne ich zwar vom Sehen
> aber wie zu bereitet? ( damit sie lecker bleiben)
> Gruß A.



Am besten in die Mischpilzpfanne. Aber etwas später zu den anderen dazugeben, sonst bleiben nur noch Mumien übrig.

Zum trockenen sollen sie sehr gut sein, ist aber Hörensagen da ich nur frische Pilze esse (zu faul wegen der Arbeit).


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke#h

werde die aber mal trocken, mal schaune , wie die sich als Würzpilz machen
Gruß A.


----------



## norge_klaus (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Violette Lacktrichterlinge gibt es hier im Taunus auch schon ca. 14 Tage. Exemplare dieser Größenordnung sind ungewöhnlich, aber echt cool. Gibt sicher nicht viele Leute, diesen Pilz überhaupt mitnehmen und essen.

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Violette Lacktrichterlinge gibt es hier im Taunus auch schon ca. 14 Tage. Exemplare dieser Größenordnung sind ungewöhnlich, aber echt cool. Gibt sicher nicht viele Leute, diesen Pilz überhaupt mitnehmen und essen.
> 
> Gruß
> Norge_Klaus



Nö, Gott sei Dank.

Herrlich sind immer die Gesichter von anderen Sammlern wenn sie in meinen Korb schauen und da die knallvioletten Pilze sehen. 
Die *müssen *einfach giftig sein, bei der Farbe.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Zum trockenen sollen sie sehr gut sein, ist aber Hörensagen da ich nur frische Pilze esse (zu faul wegen der Arbeit).



Na da entgeht Dir aber was. Zumindest Steinpilze schmecken doch getrocknet nochmal tausend mal besser als frisch.
Bei den Farben finde ich einen Korb voll mit verschiedenen Täublingen, Reizkern und Ritterlingen einfach toll. Damit kann man so manchen Pilzsucher die Sorgenfalten auf die Stirn zaubern:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie trocknest Du die ?

Hast Du einen Dörrautomaten, Backofen oder einfach an der Luft ?


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wer? ich so:
Putzen, in dünne Scheiben schneiden ( je nach Größe)
auf Küpa packen und auf den  küchenschrank
ab und an kontrollieren, das da nix krabbelt
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie trocknest Du die ?
> 
> Hast Du einen Dörrautomaten, Backofen oder einfach an der Luft ?



Putzen, in etwa 0,7cm dicke Scheiben schneiden, auf Pappe auslegen und wenn sie nach ca. 3 Tagen schon gut angetrocknet sind für ca. 1 bis 2h bei ca. 50°C in den Backofen, wobei die Klappe ein Stück offen bleibt.
Sie gleich in den Backofen zu legen würde schneller gehen, aber je nach Feuchtegehalt fangen sie dann an zu schwitzen, werden extrem runzlig und unansehnlich graubraun. Auch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die dabei an Aroma verlieren.
Backofen aber deshalb, weil sie dann zum einen wirklich richtig bruchfest trocken werden und somit lange haltbar bleiben, ohne zu schimmeln oder so. Zum anderen werden falls doch mal vorhandene Maden und anderes Zeug angetötet und kann sich somit nicht in den Verpackungen vermehren.
Noch besser ist der gute alte Kachelofen, auf die man die Pappen mit den Pilzen von anbeginn legen kann. Hab ich aber nicht mehr. Fluch oder Segen der modernen Ölheizung..., ich bin mir selbst nicht so richtig klar drüber.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> . . .vorhandene Maden und anderes Zeug *angetötet  *. . .




Ist das so ähnlich wie der Betäubungsschlag bei Fischen?|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bei der Verwendung des Backofens hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Geschmack verloren geht. Aber bitte *Eindruck *( ich meine nicht die Würmer)
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das so ähnlich wie der Betäubungsschlag bei Fischen?|kopfkrat



Nein, das ist wie angeln mit angetötetem Köderfisch.|supergri


Dank den beiden Trockenspezis für die Hinweise. Wenn dieses überaus lästige putzen nicht wäre....

Aber ich glaub, ich versuch das trotzdem mal.

Grad auch wegen der Trompetenpfifferlinge, die frisch fast keinen Geschmack haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hätt` ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.:m


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab ich wirklich *angetötet* geschrieben|kopfkrat?
Das hat mir doch da jemand von den allmächtigen Moderatoren reingesetzt, um mich zu diskreditieren.
Ich meinte abgetötet, tot, mausetot ohne vorherigen Betäubungsschlag oder so. Einfach mucksmäuschentot gemacht, kaltblütig sozusagen. 
Wer damit ein Problem hat, kann die Pilze natürlich vorher ins Gefrierfach tun, um den Maden diese furchtbare Variante des Sterbens zu ersparen und sie über das Kältekoma ins Jenseits zu befördern. Dies fördert aber nicht den Trocknungsprozeß an sich.
@Angler1996 sehe ich eben ähnlich, daher nur der kurze Schock im Ofen. Experimente mit anderen Varianten haben stets ein schlechteres Gesamtergebnis gebracht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hab ich wirklich *angetötet* geschrieben|kopfkrat?
> Das hat mir doch da jemand von den allmächtigen Moderatoren reingesetzt, um mich zu diskreditieren.



Nuja, letzter post heut nacht 03:48, erster post heute morgen 09:26.

Da kann man schonmal etwas angemüdet sein.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oder angenüchtert, oder was macht man nachts so lange?


----------



## Tomasz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Puh, da kannst Du Recht haben.
Ich sollte vielleicht mal ne halbe Stunde *anschlafen*.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Yippi#vauch in "meinen" Gluckenwald gehts so langsam los!

hmm... wer hier wohl wohnt..
http://img194.*ih.us/img194/5001/ab4t.jpg
|rolleyes


das war die dritte Glucke für heute. ganz ohne.. http://img713.*ih.us/img713/6230/ab1uw.jpg
Schmutz. sollte auch die größte und zugleich letzte der 2stündigen Tour sein.

hier nochmal die selbe aus einer anderen Perspektive..
http://img51.*ih.us/img51/9159/ab2n.jpg
mann kann sie eigentlich nicht übersehen


und ein letztes Gruppenfoto..
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/9105/ab3ux.jpg


#hAndy


----------



## Tomasz (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das ist Folter!!!
Ich kriege Hungerrrrrr:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

stimmt , warum muss ich nur wieder den Schreibtisch festhalten?
Den stelle ich in Zukunft in den Wald.
Gruß A.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das ist Folter!!!
> Ich kriege Hungerrrrrr:q.


 
na dann ab in den Wald.. :q

VG Andy

P.S.:war übrigens sehr lecker..


----------



## fabikus (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab vor kurzem 2 Glucken stehen lassen. Weil ich einfach zu wenig darüber weis.
Gibts da Verwechslungsgefahr? Und wie bereitet man Glucken am Besten zu?


----------



## silviomopp (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So der korb von heute , in der Eifel brennt der Busch :vik:

, der Steini hatte eine höhe von 26 cm und ein gewicht von 463 gramm , nix Maden , nix Würmer - ein toller Fund !!


----------



## Kotzi (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sodele,
war bisher auch schon 2 mal unterwegs, leider keine Bilder , aber da bin ich einfach zu faul und zu gierig für.

Im ersten Wald ein paar Steinpilze gefunden und ne gute Portion Pfifferlinge, aber sonst nicht wirklich viel, ein leckerer Hexenröhrling war auch dabei.

Im zweiten Wald eine wirklich schöne Monsterportion Pfifferlinge ( jedenfals für 2 Personen  schön mit Schweinefilet, Reis und ner leckeren Sauße aus einem Teil der Pfifferlinge), dazu ein paar kleine Birkenpilze, Blutreitzger und wie Ralle die Maronen die gefunden wurden leider zum großteil madig.
In dem Wald aber keine Steinpilze.

Die Pfifferlinge scheinen wohl momentan gut zu wachsen. Einmal im Laubwald, und einmal direkt am Weg von einer Birken-Nadelwaldschonung, daher auch die Birkenpilze.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wat`n Steini |bigeyes
habt ihr irgendwo ein Atomendlager in der nähe? :q


----------



## Tomasz (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fabikus schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem 2 Glucken stehen lassen. Weil ich einfach zu wenig darüber weis.
> Gibts da Verwechslungsgefahr? Und wie bereitet man Glucken am Besten zu?



Mir ist zumindest in meiner Region kein Pilz bekannt, mit dem man die Glucke verwechseln könnte. Es gibt Pilze die ähnlich aussehen, aber die sind deutlich kleiner, flacher, borstiger und stehen eher in Gruppen. Ich kann mal sehen ob ich ein Foto von den machen kann. Die Glucke hat dagegen die Struktur eines Gehirns oder Blumenkohls. Das gibt es so meines Wissens kein zweites mal.
Zubereitung:
ich finde sie gehört zu dem Pilzen mit dem besten und aromatischsten Geschmack.
Ich säubere sie grob mit Messer und Pinsel vor und lege sie danach komplett für eine halbe Stunde ins  Wasser legen, damit der Sand und die kleinen Bewohner rauskommen. Im  Gegensatz zu Röhrlingen (Steinpilze, Maronen usw.) zieht die Krause Glucke kein Wasser und wird dadurch nicht labrig.
Danach abtropfen lassen. In Scheiben schneiden oder wie bei Blumenkohl, die einzelnen kleinen Röschen rausbrechen. 
Zwiebel  würfeln, evtl. Speck ran und in viel Butter goldgelb andünsten. 

Mist jetzt hab ich nochmehr Hunge:gr.
Geh ich heute noch angeln oder doch lieber in die Pilze|kopfkrat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

volle zustimmung, Thomas!

eigentlich kann man Krause Glucken oder auch Fette Henne genannt, nicht verwechseln#h

war heute wieder los.. 
man beachte die Hauptstrasse im Hintergrund..
http://img545.*ih.us/img545/4186/50497206.jpg
und keiner sieht sie:q

http://img833.*ih.us/img833/6555/59813656.jpg

Sorry|rolleyes


----------



## Ines (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute in meinem Lieblingswald, wo letztes Jahr noch die Steinpilze sprossen war - nüscht.


----------



## Kotzi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Joa das ist von Wald zu Gebiet unterschiedlich, hier in 2 Wäldern die Luftlinie 10 Km auseinander liegen, in einem schon erste Steinpilze, im anderen noch nichts. Versuch es in ner Woche nochmal


----------



## Tomasz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Es gibt Pilze die ähnlich aussehen, aber die sind deutlich kleiner, flacher, borstiger und stehen eher in Gruppen. Ich kann mal sehen ob ich ein Foto von den machen kann. Die Glucke hat dagegen die Struktur eines Gehirns oder Blumenkohls. Das gibt es so meines Wissens kein zweites mal.
> ...



Foto war nicht, denn die Pilze sind aus dem Garten verschwunden. Für mich sehen sie auch völlig anders aus und sind eigentlich nicht zu verwechseln. Aber meine liebe Verwandschaft jubelte letzte Woche über die vielen jungen "Krause Glucken". Ich hatte echt zu tun, die vom essen zurück zuhalten:q.
Hab jetzt nochmal gegoogelt und die falschen Glucken gefunden. Sollen aber auch nicht giftig sein, können aber als aber bei älteren Pilzen  zu heftigen Durchfall führen.
Der Unterschied ist vielleicht am besten mit Korallen zu vergleichen. Jetzt muss man sich nur noch mit Korallen auskennen.
Daher einfach mal ein Link zu den falschen "Glucken", die in ihrer Struktur viel feiner eher verästelt sind:
http://www.johann.ch/wandern/20080827/bilder/20080827_142115.JPGhttp://www.pflanzen-im-web.de/pflan...ze-und-Farne/Hahnenkamm-Clavaria-botrytis.php

http://www.pflanzen-im-web.de/pflan...nd-Farne/Gelber-Ziegenbart-Clavaria-flava.php

Während die echte Glucke eher einer Hirnkoralle ähnelt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sach mal Fischandy, kannst Du die Folter mal unterlassen:q.
Jetzt kriege ich schon wieder Hunger#t.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eine echte  Verwechslungsmöglichkeit besteht wohl nur mit anderen " Glucken ".
Bin da nicht der Experte und kann nicht sagen ob es da auch schlechte Speisepilze oder gar schlimmeres gibt.
Die Eichenglucke kenn ich, die ist auch eßbar, aber sehr selten und geschützt. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucken_(Pilze)


----------



## Tomasz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine echte  Verwechslungsmöglichkeit besteht wohl nur mit anderen " Glucken "...



Das dachte eben auch immer, bis meine Verwandschaft mich mit ihrer fixen Idee eines besseren belehrte#c.
Von daher im Zweifelsfall immer einen Pilzkenner ooder am besten eine Pilzberatungsstelle aufsuchen und sich nie auf`s Internet verlassen.
So verquer kann man garnicht denken, wie "nicht-Pilzkenner" manchmal ticken. Ist jetzt auch nicht böse oder überheblich gemeint, sondern soll vor Fehlern schützen#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucken_(Pilze)



Hast Du den Wikipedia-Link auch von Deiner Straßenbaubehörde geschickt bekommen:q.
Gemein wa, immer ruff uffs Schlimme

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das dachte eben auch immer, bis meine Verwandschaft mich mit ihrer fixen Idee eines besseren belehrte#c.
> Von daher im Zweifelsfall immer einen Pilzkenner ooder am besten eine Pilzberatungsstelle aufsuchen und sich nie auf`s Internet verlassen.
> So verquer kann man garnicht denken, wie "nicht-Pilzkenner" manchmal ticken. Ist jetzt auch nicht böse oder überheblich gemeint, sondern soll vor Fehlern schützen#h.
> 
> ...




Absolute Übereinstimmung. War auch mehr auf Andys Frage gemünzt, denn als allgemeiner Hinweis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hast Du den Wikipedia-Link auch von Deiner Straßenbaubehörde geschickt bekommen:q.
> Gemein wa, immer ruff uffs Schlimme
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Nein, hab ich selbst rausgesucht. Jetzt wo ich weiß, dass Wikipedia das Baugesetzbuch ersetzt, wird es ja bei banalen Pilzbestimmungen mehr als ausreichend sein. |supergri|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sach mal Fischandy, kannst Du die Folter mal unterlassen:q.
> Jetzt kriege ich schon wieder Hunger#t.


 
ich höre ja schon auf. werd erst im September wieder los|supergri


wirklich viel ist zur Zeit "in meinem Wald" auch noch nicht los.
der Waldboden ist zwar sehr feucht.. allerdings sind die temperaturen wohl wieder viel zu hoch

hier und da gab es gestern ein paar Pfifferlinge(die meisten winzig), einen sehr schönen und großen Steinpilz..
der bei der kleinsten berührung schon in sich zerfallen ist.
ausserdem ein paar unbestimmbare Pilze. darunter warscheinlich auch die von Ralle gerne gesuchten Violetten Lacktrichterlinge?;+
war mir da allerdings nicht so sicher und hab sie stehen lassen.



Andy


----------



## Ines (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, erste Erfolgsmeldung:
Ich habe meine ersten Steinpilze dieser Saison - mal wieder - in der Stadt gefunden.
(Heißen Steinpilze vielleicht Steinpilze, weil sie neben Steinhäusern wachsen??|kopfkrat|supergri)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Name „Steinpilz“ ist nicht entstanden, da er auf Steinen wächst oder auf steinigem Gelände vorkommt – der Name hat seinen Ursprung in der Konsistenz seines Fleisches. Es ist besonders fest, verglichen mit anderen Pilzen. 

Quelle: http://www.steinpilze.info/

na dann mal Glückwunsch. hoffe sie waren auch Madenfrei|supergri


----------



## Ines (20. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke, Andy - die Frage war eher scherzhaft gemeint.#h
Ich finde meine Pilze - und diese waren einwandfrei  - in Ortschaften, die in ehemaligen Waldgebieten gebaut wurden.
Die Bäume sind weg, aber der Waldboden ist noch da, offenbar mitsamt dem Myzel .


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

dacht ich mir schon das das scherzhaft sein sollte|supergri


VG Andy


----------



## Angelerna (20. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Einfach wirken lassen.:q:q:q

Gestern für 1 Stunde im Wald gewesen.

Die Waage zeigte 4 Kilo an.:vik:


----------



## Angelerna (20. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nur ein klitzekleiner Teil der Leckerchen. Schön in Butter geschmort, Zwiebel, Salz und Pfeffer dran. 

Schon fertig.

Dazu gibts Gurkensalat nach Oma´s Rezept.#6#6#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

kannst mir ja mal die koordinaten vom Fundplatz per PN schicken.. 
ich helf bei der Ernte:q

Spass! aber mal im Ernst jetzt. |bigeyes
schöne Funde. sieht richtig gut aus#6

VG Andy


----------



## weserstein (21. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hallo zusammen,

war denn schon wer bei den steinpilzen dieses jahr erfolgreich??

gruß


----------



## silviomopp (21. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



weserstein schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> war denn schon wer bei den steinpilzen dieses jahr erfolgreich??
> 
> gruß




ja hier in der Eifel geht es voll ab mit Stein´is. Sie stehen in Kiefernschonungen und unter Birken und Buchen.

PS : die Fotos sind im Beitrag 1702 zu sehen


----------



## Tomasz (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ick globe, ick muss och ins Havelland fahren:q.
Wo genau sagtet Ihr, stehen da die Pfifferlinge da? 
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, ein paar gute Zanderstellen könnte ich auch noch brauchen:vik:. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## HAKSE (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Steinpilze sind momentan gut. Pfifferlinge eher mäßig im Sauerland.

@4 Kilo Pilze: Das ist verboten was ihr da treibt! Für den Eigenbedarf ok. Vielelciht auch noch ein Pfund zum einfrieren aber solche Mengen sind eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HAKSE schrieb:


> @4 Kilo Pilze: Das ist verboten was ihr da treibt! Für den Eigenbedarf ok. Vielelciht auch noch ein Pfund zum einfrieren aber solche Mengen sind eine Unverschämtheit.



Was machen wir nun?

Pilze stehen lassen und warten bis sie vergammelt sind oder gar C&R?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tomasz (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Steinpilze sind momentan gut. Pfifferlinge eher mäßig im Sauerland.
> 
> @4 Kilo Pilze: Das ist verboten was ihr da treibt! Für den Eigenbedarf ok. Vielelciht auch noch ein Pfund zum einfrieren aber solche Mengen sind eine Unverschämtheit.



Hast Du da evtl. ein Smiley  vergessen oder ist das jetzt ernst gemeint|kopfkrat.
Was Eigenbedarf ist, kann vom Forstamt festgelegt werden. Als grobe Regel gelten 2 kg als Eigenbedarf pro Person. 
Oftmals veboten ist das Sammeln für den gewerbsmäßigen Handel, aber ich denke, dass 4 kg Pfifferlinge nach dem putzen und säubern ganz gut in einen 4-Personen Haushalt passen. Ich würde die jedenfalls nicht verhöckern sondern selbst mit meiner Familie essen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## HAKSE (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ne das sit ernstgemeint. Warum nicht stehen lassen? Ich sammel so viel ich brauche ca 2,5kg Steinpilze oder 1 KG Pfifferlinge. Das reicht locker für ein schönes zweisames Essen.
Die die ich stehen lasse da können sich andere Sucher drüber freuen. Ich kann auch gönnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Ne das sit ernstgemeint. Warum nicht stehen lassen? * Ich* sammel so viel *ich *brauche ca 2,5kg Steinpilze oder 1 KG  Pfifferlinge. Das reicht locker für ein schönes zweisames Essen.
> Die die *ich *stehen lasse da können sich andere Sucher drüber freuen. *Ich *_kann auch gönnen_.



Und bei Familien dürfen nur die Eltern essen?#t

Es gibt nicht nur dich.|znaika:


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Ne das sit ernstgemeint. Warum nicht stehen lassen? Ich sammel so viel ich brauche ca 2,5kg Steinpilze oder 1 KG Pfifferlinge. Das reicht locker für ein schönes zweisames Essen.
> Die die ich stehen lasse da können sich andere Sucher drüber freuen. Ich kann auch gönnen.



Och nöööö.

Klink Dich mal in ein Pilzforum ein. Da ist diese Diskussion ebenso ein Chips und Cola Thema, wie hier C&R beim angeln.

Dabei kann man es mit Nachdenken selber lösen.

1.) Mengenbegrenzungen sind von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.

2.) Gesammelt wird nicht der Pilz, sondern dessen Furchtkörper. So wie die Äpfel vom Baum. Selbst wenn Du alle Äpfel pflückst, trägt der Baum im nächsten Jahr wieder.

3.) Was ist schlimmer ? Jeden Tag 1 Kilo Pilze zu pflücken, oder 3x im Monat 4 Kg?

4.) Was ist schlimmer? In einem guten Jahr mit Massenaufkommen 10 Kg zu pflücken, oder in schlechten Jahren jeden einzelnen Pilz zu pflücken und dabei grad mal 200 Gramm zu haben?

5.) Wenn man eine 5 köpfige Familie hat, darf dann der Vatter 5 Kilo pflücken, oder muss Mama, Hermine, Jonathan und Fritz sich ihr/sein Kilo selber pflücken. 

6.) Wenn man z.B. Steinpilze für andere Sammler stehen lässt, kommen die innerhalb von 24 Stunden an die gleiche Stelle, damit die stehengelassenen Pilze noch in verzehrfähigem Zustand gefunden werden?

7.) Der Wald ist groß. Wenn Du mit einer kleinen Portion zufrieden bist, wirst Du die auch garantiert finden. 

8.) Wenn man gönnen kann, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wenn man Gönnen limitiert, ist es Gönnerhaft. Das ist was anderes. 

Also entspann Dich. Bei uns findet man zur Zeit Pfifferlinge in rauhen Massen. Falls Du bei Dir nix findest, komm zu mir. Kannst soviele mitnehmen wie du tragen kannst und wirst immer noch nur ein paar Prozent wegtragen.


----------



## Tomasz (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HAKSE schrieb:


> ...Das reicht locker für ein schönes zweisames Essen...



Ach ja, was waren das noch für Zeiten in der guten alten Zweisammkeit#t. 
Wenn Du mal mehr haben solltest, als Du zu einer Mahlzeit essen kannnst, findest Du hier übrigens eine Menge wertvoller Tips, wie Du Pilze durch Trocknen, Einlegen oder Einfrieren auch für eine längere Zeit haltbar machen kannst. Zu Weihnachten eine Soße aus getrockneten Steinpilzen ist ein Traum:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Bei uns findet man zur Zeit Pfifferlinge in rauhen Massen. Falls Du bei Dir nix findest, komm zu mir...



Hallo Ralle 24,
ich werde mal eine Zugverbindung raussuchen. 
Wäre schön, wenn Du mich dann vom Bahnhof abholen könntest und in den Wald und wieder zurück bringst:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kein Problem. Du wärst weder der erste, noch der einzige. :q


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eigenbedarf ? Halte ich für Blödsinn . In dem Waldstück wo ich immer sammle rennt kein anderer Mensch mit dem Korb durch die Gegend . Soll ich jetzt die schönen Pilze stehen lassen ? Ich friere sie ein und hab dann für längere Zeit etwas davon . #6
Habe dieses Jahr aber kein gutes Gefühl . Letzte Woche bestes Pilzwetter aber nix zu finden . Hoffe mal daß im September noch was geht . #h


----------



## lsski (22. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Eigenbedarf ? Halte ich für Blödsinn . In dem Waldstück wo ich immer sammle rennt kein anderer Mensch mit dem Korb durch die Gegend . Soll ich jetzt die schönen Pilze stehen lassen ? Ich friere sie ein und hab dann für längere Zeit etwas davon . #6
> Habe dieses Jahr aber kein gutes Gefühl . Letzte Woche bestes Pilzwetter aber nix zu finden . Hoffe mal daß im September noch was geht . #h



Da war wohl einer dem Pilzgott nicht gnädig?
Ich schneide meinen ersten Steinpilz nicht ab und da ich nie alleine gehe hoffe ich das ihn nicht einer meiner Kumpellos sieht........wenn er dennoch von einem von uns gepflückt wird ist es Schicksal und so der Pilzgott uns immer gnädig!
:m so beschwört man die Waltgeister#6


----------



## Angelerna (23. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@HAKSE

Spüre ich dort eine kleine Portion Neid|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich treibe mit Sicherheit keinen Handel damit. Bei mir wird verspeist, eingefroren, getrocknet etc.

Es war eine Stelle, wo scheinbar dieses Jahr niemand anderer unterwegs war. Warum soll ich die schönen Pilze stehen lassen? 

Wer schreibt mir vor, wieviel Pilze ich als "Eigenbedarf" essen möchte;+;+;+

Wir sind 5 Personen im Haus. Wenn man meint, 2 Kilo pro Person, dann bin ich voll im Rahmen.

Achja, die anderen 6 Kilo hole ich am Wochenende.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Grxzlx (23. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

…Kennt ihr das Russische Sprichwort:
  Fährst du Still fährst du weit 
  ….*Am besten nichts erzählen*, Pilze sammeln fahren, zubereiten dann Angelerboard Seite aufschlagen (nach dem Prinzip Zeitung lesen beim Essen)  fertige Pilzpfanne auf Teller servieren, mampfen und die Storys der anderen hier lesen.
  Mehr als genial!:m


  Apropos: Im Sauerland zeigen sich die ersten genießbaren Pilze


----------



## singer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Angelerna schrieb:


> Wer schreibt mir vor, wieviel Pilze ich als "Eigenbedarf" essen möchte;+;+;+


Das ist der Förster. Ich persönlich nehme alles mit was ich mitnehmen möchte. Wenn es viel ist, verteile ich es an die Familie und Bekannte. Aber jeden eßbaren Pilz nehme ich eh nicht. Kenne nur sechs Arten, die ich und andere sicher essen. Und die nehme ich.


----------



## Hecht002 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also bei uns hier rum um den Biggesee verläuft die Pilz-Saison recht gut. Wir gehen mit den Kindern spazieren und suchen Pilze. Nehmen natürlich die nur mit, die wir kennen. Was zuviel ist wird getrocknet und auf Vorrat in ein Glas gefüllt!


----------



## Jose (24. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Angelerna schrieb:


> ...
> Wer schreibt mir vor, wieviel Pilze ich als "Eigenbedarf" essen *möchte*;+;+;+



woher sollen wir wissen unter wessen pantoffel du stehst,  der/die dir sagt, wieviel pilze du essen *möchtest*?

klingt für mich nach grausamem schicksal, alter...

wenn du aber wissen willst, was du wissen solltest, dann nimm die 2kg-faustregel zur kenntnis - UND dass zumindest in meiner gegend (großraum köln) letztes jahr verschärft mengenkontrollen durchgeführt und entsprechende mengen an sanktionen verteilt wurden, vor allem nach kofferraumkontrollen (kumulation der unschuldigen 2kg-sammelkörbchen).

und klar, wir sammeln zur schonung nicht alle pilze, nur steinis.

sagen sich die sammler-kolonnen auch. bargeld lacht.


----------



## fabikus (27. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke an Tomasz und Fischandy!#6
Werd ich also das nächste mal auch Glucken mitnehmen. Evtl mach ich davor noch paar Bilder und setze sie hier vor dem Verspeisen rein.

Allerdings ist am Bodensee auf deutscher Seite gerade wenig zuholen. War einfach zu heiss und trocken.

Mal schauen was der September bringt.
Grüße und ein schönes WE!

P.S. Die sinnlose Pilzdiskussion übergehe ich einfach.
Wie wäre es hingegen mit ein paar schönen Bildern aus Gegenden wo was wächst?#h


----------



## Brikz83 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war heute auch mal los, konnte mein Körbchen mit einigen Steinis und Maronen füllen es ist zwar noch nicht die Masse aber das kommt noch....da ich keinen Platz im Kühlfach habe, habe ich sie süß-sauer eingeweckt. Finde ich persönlich sehr lecker.

Es waren auch sehr viele Bitterlinge im Wald (war die letzten Jahre die Ausnahme) ich habe noch einen anderen Sammler getroffen der ganz stolz seine "Steinpilze"präsentierte....nach dem ich ihn überredet hatte doch mal ein Stückchen seiner Steinis zu probieren war seine Stimmung allerdings deutlich schlechter und der Korb wieder fast leer....Tja so kanns gehen |rolleyes


achso, da ich die Bilder der frischen Pilze vergessen habe gibts die eingelegten zu sehen.


----------



## rivercarp (27. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> woher sollen wir wissen unter wessen pantoffel du stehst,  der/die dir sagt, wieviel pilze du essen *möchtest*?
> 
> klingt für mich nach grausamem schicksal, alter...
> 
> ...




Zum Glück  kann ich noch mitnehmen was ich will in Bayern gibts  keine Mengenbegrenzung!#h http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...cht-es-keine-Schwammerl-Lizenz-id3991131.html


----------



## Kotzi (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, war dann heute, nachdem ich quasi drei Tage "Urlaub" gemacht habe, wieder im Wald und was soll ich sagen, jetzt gehts bei uns richtig los mit den Pilzen.Sehr viele Pfifferlinge gefunden ( worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe, denn die letzten Jahre hatte ich so gut wie keine) , Steinpilze und Maronen.
Guter 3/4 Korb voll.

Großteil der Pfifferlinge und Steinpilze wurden dann heute abend auch von 4 Mann glücklich gemampft, der Rest der nicht so schönen trocknet gerade und freut sich auf sein neues Dasein als Pilspulver.

Die ganze Diskussion um die Pilzsammelbegrenzung finde ich ziemlich albern. Bei uns gibt es so viel Wald ( was der Name Westerwald ja schon sagt) da ist für jeden was da der sich nicht scheut 5 Meter vom Weg abstand zu nehmen.
Die großen werden eh stehen gelassen und wieso man eine Beschränkung auf Fruchtkörper erlässt ist mir schleierhaft, dürfen demnächst bei den ganzen Streuobstwiesen auch nur noch 3/4 aufgesammelt werden oder worin besteht dieser Sinn?

Ich kenne zb seit meiner Kindheit ein einzelnes Steinpilzmyzel das mir jedes Jahr durch seine Verkrüppelte Wuchsform auffällt ( riesiger Stiel winziger Hut), und ich sehe jetzt nicht das die "Ernte" diesem Myzel geschadet hat.

Oder habe ich nicht verstanden worum es geht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ...... und freut sich auf sein neues Dasein als Pilspulver.




Wie jetzt??? Instant Bier???? Damit wirst Du Millionär.

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mathei (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

leider heute kein angelwetter für mich, also ging es ab in die pilze 







in 1,5 std 2 eimer voll


----------



## Kotzi (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Freudscher Versprecher... wer wünscht sich denn nicht das Tütenbier für Zwischendurch.
Allein durch Festivals könnte man reich werden  , da entfällt das geschleppe der lauwarmen Pisse und wird durch einen Griff zum Wasserhahn und in die Hosentasche zum 5 Gramm schweren Tütchen für den halben Liter ersetzt...
Was könnte die Welt schön sein wenn wir der Chemieindustrie freien Lauf ließen..^^


----------



## andi72 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



 



moin , kann mir jemand sagen was das für n 
kollege sein könnte ? den haben die kinder vorhin 
mitgebracht und ich weis nich wonach ich googlen
sollte

--instantbier-pulver ? das revolutioniert das einkaufsgewicht
bei bierkästen :q:q


andi


----------



## omnimc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wie der heißt kein plan essen kann man ihm nicht. der staubt nur wenn du im platt machst.


----------



## andi72 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hab ihn grad mal aufgeschnitten , schwarz drinnen und angenehm pilziger 
geruch, konsistenz hart , aber nich so hart wie ne rohe kartoffel 



 

andi


----------



## Jose (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich denk mal kartoffelbovist, dick- oder dünnschaliger, egal: ungenießbar oder schwach giftig.

geruch nach tinte? (sehr kartoffeliger bovist...)

vergleichst du hier:
http://www.google.de/search?tbo=u&s...&btnG=Bilder+suchen&biw=1280&bih=879&tbm=isch


besonders http://www.naturspaziergang.de/Pilze/Scleroderma_citrinum.jpg
sowieso: nicht essen, weil nicht wissen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jau, Kartoffelbovist. Für Kinder und Menschen mit angegriffener Gesundheit mehr als schwach giftig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab heute auch mal erfolgreich mit zwei Begleitern Pilze gejagt.

Hauptsächlich Trompetenpfifferlinge.


----------



## Kotzi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern gabs noch n paar schöne kleine Steinpilze und ne hand voll Pfifferlinge.
Die ersten beiden Waldchampis haben mich auch angegrinst.

Wurde dann zu nem lecker Sahnesößchen mit Spaghetti verarbeitet.


----------



## sprogoe (29. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mal erfolgreich mit zwei Begleitern Pilze gejagt.
> 
> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Siggi,

jau, hat Spass gemacht und kann gerne wiederholt werden. #6


----------



## sprogoe (29. August 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi,
> 
> jau, hat Spass gemacht und kann gerne wiederholt werden. #6




Gerne Ralf,

bleiben wir in Kontakt. 
(wo mich sogar Deine Hunde sofort akzeptiert haben und auf meinen Beinen eingepennt sind).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## norge_klaus (4. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der samstäglich Waldspaziergang startete pilztechnisch etwas zäh. Es war doch recht trocken an den pilzverdächtigen Stellen. Da gibt es aber immer noch einen Hang der von einem Quellgebiet durchzogen wird und da ging es dann los: Steinpilze, Birkenpilze, Espen-Rotkappen, Maronen, Trompeten-Pfifferlinge, Lila-Lacktrichterling, Rötliche-Lacktrichterlinge, Krause-Kraterellen und ein Pifferling füllten unsere Körbe schnell. Schlimm sind in diesem Jahr die Zecken. Derzeit nehme ich schon Antibiotika, da ich mir den Borelliose Erreger eingefangen habe. Jetzt regnet es extrem. Gute Aussichten für weitere Pilzfünde.
Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Philla (5. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,

jemand mal ein Tipp wo man in der Umgebung von Elmshorn/Pinneberg/Schleswig-Holstein, das Pilzesammeln/Pilzeaussuchen lernen kann?

Steinpilze krieg ich ja gerade noch als Essbar eingestuft, aber bei dem Rest habe ich dann schon bammel.

LG


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vielleicht findest Du hier was.

http://www.pilzfreundetreff.de/html/neumunster.html


----------



## sprogoe (8. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,

am Montag war ich dienstlich in Wipperfürth und sah an der B506 eine Nadelwaldschonung, die mir verdächtig nach Pilzbestand aussah.
Schon nach wenigen Minuten entdeckte ich einige Perlpilze, einen Steinpilz (schon zur Hälfte von Schnecken gefressen) und 2 schöne große, die ich zunächst auch für Steinpilze hielt, aber da ich schon mehrfach auf Gallenröhrlinge reingefallen bin, nahm ich davon eine Geschmacksprobe.
Ich konnte absolut nichts bitteres feststellen und nahm sie mit nach Haus.
Bei der näheren Betrachtung war ich dann doch der Überzeugung, daß es Gallenröhrlinge waren, da der Stiel sich im Gegensatz zum Steinpilz sehr weich anfühlte.
Ich nahm eine weitere Geschmacksprobe von beiden und konnte wiederrum keinen bitteren Geschmack feststellen.
Ich habe die beiden dennoch in der Biotonne entsorgt.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Erklärung hierfür?

Danke für Eure Antworten und weiterhin viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## fabikus (8. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das waren mit Sicherheit Steinpilze. Der "lockere" Stiel lieg vermutlich am Alter der Pilze. Sind bestimmt gut verwurmt.


----------



## Tomasz (8. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Für mich sehen die beiden von der Zeichnung am Stiel und der Form und Farbe der Hutkapppe her auch eher nach einem Steinpilz aus. Der Geschmackstest beim Gallenröhrling ist zudem sowas von eindeutig bitter:q...
Das der Stiel eher weich war, lag wie der Vorredner bereits vermutet hatte, wohl eher an den kleinen fiesen Maden:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (8. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bevor man den Geschmackstest macht, kann man den Gallenröhrling oftmals schon am leicht rosanen Schwamm (Röhren) und der großmaschigen Netzzeichnung am Stiel erkennen. Die Zeichnung beim Steinpilz ist oft nicht so stark strukturiert und der Schwamm wechselt von weiß nach gelb, aber nie rosa.
Im Zweifel beiße ich aber auch immer in ein  winzig kleines Stück. Die Größe einer Streichholzkuppe reicht meist schon aus, um den bitteren Geschmack minutenlang nicht mehr von der Zunge zu bekommen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

für mich sind das etwas alte, trockene Steinpilze.
Vielliecht sollte man bedenken, das es den Steinpilz ja auch nicht gibt. Die Farbe variiert schon je nach Standort und Begleitbaum
Gruß A.


----------



## sprogoe (9. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke erst mal allen, für die rege Beteiligung und die Ratschläge.

Was mich auch stutzig gemacht hat, war, daß diese Pilze weder von Maden befallen, noch von Schnecken angefressen waren.
Das Fleisch war nicht alt und noch schön fest, die Poren hatten eine gelblich / grünliche Färbung, die des von mir sicher erkannten Steinpilzes dagegen fast rein weiß.
Auch war der Stiel nicht verdickt, sondern durchgehend gleich dick.
Wenn ich nächste Woche noch mal an der Stelle vorbei komme, schau ich mal, ob ich nochmals diese Pilze finde und dann schaue ich die noch mal genauer an.

Ich werde weiter berichten.

Grüße an Alle von Siggi


----------



## Tomasz (9. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ...die Poren hatten eine gelblich / grünliche Färbung,...



Spricht auch eher für einen etwas älteren Steinpilz, da die Poren der Gallenröhrlinge immer einen leichten rosanen Ton aufweisen. 
Im Sommer haben die etwas älteren Sommersteinpilze oft einen gerade Stiel und wachsen in die Höhe. Nur die jungen Exemplare sind oft knubbelig und haben noch einen weißen Schwamm.
Vielleicht weißt Du ja nächste Woche mehr.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Siggi,

ich seh auf dem Bild auch nur Steinpilze.

Falls Du mal nicht bittere Gallenröhrlinge erwischen solltest ( der Mythos sagt, es gäbe sie) kannst Du die bedenkenlos essen. Gallenröhrlinge sind nur bitter, nicht giftig. 

Gestern bin ich übrigens nochmal die Strecke gegangen, die wir zuletzt gemeinsam abgesucht haben. Wären wir an der Stelle, wo wir uns zur Umkehr entschlossen haben, nur noch 100 Meter den Berg runter gegangen, hätten wir die ( Pfifferlinge) hier gefunden.






Und nochmal doppelt so viele hab ich stehen lassen, weil sie schon zu alt waren.


----------



## silviomopp (10. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

in der Eifel nicht viel. Waren 2 stunden unterwegs. Ein paar Maronen, kleine Steinpilze und einige Birkenpilze ......und jede Menge Leute ...|bigeyes


----------



## sprogoe (10. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Spricht auch eher für einen etwas älteren Steinpilz, da die Poren der Gallenröhrlinge immer einen leichten rosanen Ton aufweisen.
> Im Sommer haben die etwas älteren Sommersteinpilze oft einen gerade Stiel und wachsen in die Höhe. Nur die jungen Exemplare sind oft knubbelig und haben noch einen weißen Schwamm.
> Vielleicht weißt Du ja nächste Woche mehr.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tomasz,

die waren nicht alt, das ist es ja, glaube mir, die Socken die ich trug waren älter.
Die Pilze waren insgesamt noch sehr fest und auch die Poren waren frisch und fest, außer: der Stiel, dieser Lümmel, der war auf Druck sehr nachgiebig, hat man beim Steinhäger; eh, Pilz eigentlich nicht.
Stutzig macht allerdings auch die Hutgröße, die beim Steinpilz, laut meines Pilzbuches bis 20 cm betragen kann, beim Gallenröhrling dagegen wohl nur 8-12 cm und die beiden Onkels kamen schon fast an die 20 cm.
Könnte mich im nachhinein echt ärgern, wenn´s denn doch Steinis waren, nutzt aber nichts mehr.

Dennoch danke für Deine Aufklärungsarbeit und weiterhin guten Erfolg
wünscht Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (10. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Ralf,

auch Dir herzlichen Dank für Deine Stellungnahme.
Ich hätte Dich besser wieder dabei gehabt.

Wenn ich in einigen Tagen meine Renovierungsarbeiten abgeschlossen habe, melde ich mich mal wieder bei Dir, vielleicht können wir noch mal zusammen eine Runde drehen, gerne auch die Große, Zeit und Ausdauer bringe ich mit.

Bis dahin herzliche Grüße, auch an Deine Frau und alles Gute wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

waren gestern nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder unterwegs.
hauptsächlich standen Pfifferlinge in den Wäldern herum. 
an einer Stelle kam man aus der Hocke gar nicht mehr hoch soviele waren es
Maronen waren immernoch nicht zu sehen. 
ein paar wenige wacklige Birkenpilze mit extrem langen und dünnen Stielen standen herum#t, 9 Fette 
Hennen(nur gesehen, nicht mitgenommen) und ein paar Gallenröhrlinge|supergri

die Pfifferlinge sind "schon" für morgen mittag geputzt http://img405.*ih.us/img405/7967/pilze.jpg


LG Andy


----------



## sprogoe (10. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schöne Ausbeute Andy,

Denn mal guten Appetit morgen und weiterhin viel Erfolg 
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Siggi. die Pilze waren richtig lecker:l

LG Andy


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Joo, 

dank der Letzen Gewitter vom Wochenende tut sich hier mittlerweile auch wieder etwas!!! :q


#h


----------



## melis (16. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vor einiger Zeit wollte ich wieder einen Pilzextrakt herstellen, dieser ist mir nicht gelungen. Ich kann mich auch nicht mehr genau dran erinnern wie ich den früher gemacht habe.
Hat jemand eine Anleitung für mich mit Mengen- und Zeitangaben. 
(Ohne Kräuter und Gewürze nur mit Salz).

In unserer Gegend gibt es hier und da einige wenige Edel-Reizker. Wie reinigt ihr die und bereitet diese dann zu?


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier ist im Moment offensichtlich Steinpilzzeit... 

Ich hab noch nichtmal gesucht... die sind mir zufällig am Wegesrand aufgefallen als wir mit dem Traktor dran vorbeigetuckelt sind...


----------



## sprogoe (19. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen über den Fund in der Nähe von Wipperfürth berichtet habe, war ich heute nochmals dort.
Auf einem Fleck von 10 x 10 m habe ich (und heute konnte ich sie einwandfrei bestimmen) einige Steinpilze und 2 Perlpilze gefunden.
Mehrere große Steinis waren fast komplett aufgefressen, aber nicht von Schnecken, sondern von Tieren mit Zähnen, denn die Zahnspuren waren deutlich zu sehen, wie auch bei dem großen auf den angehängten Fotos.
Vielleicht Karnickel oder Rehe, keine Ahnung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,

so, jetzt tut sich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auch etwas im Hochwald.
Einfach schön diese dunkelgefärbten Steinpilzkappen. Bilde mir auch ein, dass sie im Vergleich zu Pilzen aus der Schonung wesentlich intensiver riechen.

Wie sind hierzu eure Wahrnehmungen?


Grüße vom Kelsterbacher Fischkopp #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Man kann es auf dem Foto nicht genau sehen, aber ich tippe auf _Boletus aereus_, den Schwarzhütigen Steinpilz.
Der wäre streng geschützt, weil sehr selten.

Würd ich mir aber keinen großen Kopp drum machen, weil unwissend gepflückt. Pilze pflücken ist wie Äpfel vom Baum ernten. Durchs sammeln wird kein Pilz ausgerottet.
Das erledigt die moderne Forstwirtschaft.

Trotzdem, wenn mans weiß, sollte man ihn natürlich stehen lassen.

Wenn meine Vermutung überhaupt richtig ist.


----------



## Grxzlx (21. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen über den Fund in der Nähe von Wipperfürth berichtet habe, war ich heute nochmals dort.
> Auf einem Fleck von 10 x 10 m habe ich (und heute konnte ich sie einwandfrei bestimmen) einige Steinpilze und 2 Perlpilze gefunden.
> Mehrere große Steinis waren fast komplett aufgefressen, aber nicht von Schnecken, sondern von Tieren mit Zähnen, denn die Zahnspuren waren deutlich zu sehen, wie auch bei dem großen auf den angehängten Fotos.
> Vielleicht Karnickel oder Rehe, keine Ahnung.
> ...


 

....Der Pilz unten rechts auf dem zweiten Bild (der mit dem Rosa Kopf) was ist das für einer? 
Soweit ich mich nicht irre hat er unten lamelen anstatt eines Schwams?
Solche sehe ich oft im Wald, sammele die aber nicht da ich sie nicht kenne 

....Wusste gar nicht das manche Steinpilz- Arten Geschützt sind?

Dieses Jahr ist sowieso schlecht auf Steinpilze habe bis jetzt ca. 9KG verwertbare Steinpilze gefunden
...Ich war jetzt gut 10x mal Pilze sammeln.
Davon ab ca. dem 7 Ausflug gab es erst Pilze die man verwerten konnte, vorher endweder nichts oder nur 1-2 kleine.

Manche gegend im Sauerland ist Furz trocken und die hälfte der Pilze ist durchgesippt von Würmern
Viele sind auch von Tieren angefressen.


Im vergleich zum letzten Jahr also sehr ernüchternd.
Ist euch auch aufgefallen das jetzt schon Herbststeinpilze zu finden sind (die etwas dunkleren zu Sommer- Steinpilzen)
...Ich hoffe es wird besser 
Es sind auch sehr sehr viele Giftige Pilze im Wald, mir kommts vor als würden mehr schlechte als gute vorhanden sien


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gryzli schrieb:


> ....Der Pilz unten rechts auf dem zweiten Bild (der mit dem Rosa Kopf) was ist das für einer?
> Soweit ich mich nicht irre hat er unten lamelen anstatt eines Schwams?
> Solche sehe ich oft im Wald, sammele die aber nicht da ich sie nicht kenne



Das sind Perlpilze ( Amanita rubescens). Aber nur sammeln, wenn man sie sicher bestimmen kann, denn die haben giftige Doppelgänger.


----------



## Heringsfresser (21. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gryzli schrieb:


> ....Der Pilz unten rechts auf dem zweiten Bild (der mit dem Rosa Kopf) was ist das für einer?
> Soweit ich mich nicht irre hat er unten lamelen anstatt eines Schwams?
> Solche sehe ich oft im Wald, sammele die aber nicht da ich sie nicht kenne



Hallo,

die beiden unten rechts sind zwei junge Fruchtkörper vom Perlpilz, hat der Finder ja auch geschrieben. Der Perlpilz soll gut zum Essen sein, ich sammle sie aber nicht, weil Verwechlunsgefahr mit dem Pantherpilz (stark giftig) besteht und ich mir mit der Bestimmung da nicht so sicher bin.

Gruß,
HF


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Saale-Holzland geht es auch so gaaaaaaaaaaaanz allmählich los. Dem Regen vom Wochenende sei Dank.
Konnte heute eine Handvoll Steinpilze "ersammeln". Viele Minnilies habe ich stehen gelassen.
Die üblichen verdächtigen wie Marone, Perlpilz, Rotfußröhrling etc......nix.
Dafür jede Menge unterschiedlichste Täublinge.
Ich denke mal,am Wochenende könnte es sich dann lohnen......zumindest hoffe ich das, denn ich habe keine sauer eingelegten Pilze mehr.


----------



## sprogoe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gryzli schrieb:


> ....Der Pilz unten rechts auf dem zweiten Bild (der mit dem Rosa Kopf) was ist das für einer?
> Soweit ich mich nicht irre hat er unten lamelen anstatt eines Schwams?
> Solche sehe ich oft im Wald, sammele die aber nicht da ich sie nicht kenne
> 
> ...


----------



## Ines (22. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich sammle die Perlpilze auch, die Rosafärbung ist unverkennbar (nichtrosafarbene lasse ich stehen). Schmecken gut, ich nehme sie allerdings nur zur Ergänzung von Röhrlingen.


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen Pantherpilz und Perlpilz
würde ich mir eher die Manschette am Stiel anschauen.
Pantherpilz : ohne Riefen, Perlpilz: Riefen
Verfärbungen durch Wurmfras sind für mich nicht das ( alleinige) Kriterium.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mal ein paar Funde von diesem Jahr.

Riesenporling (_Meripilus giganteus_) Kein Speisepilz







Braunschuppiger Riesenchampignon ( _Agaricus augustus_) Speisepilz






Hasenpfote (_Coprinus lagopus_) Kein Speisepilz






Grauer Wulstling ( _Amanita spissa_) Eßbar






Weißer Büschelrasling (_Lyophyllum connatum_) Giftig






Lärchenröhrling (_Suillus grevillei_) Eßbar






Semmelstoppelpilz (_Hydnum repandum_) Guter Speisepilz






Gestreifter Teuerling (_Cyathus striatus_) Kein Speisepilz






Gesäter Tintling (_Coprinus disseminatus_) Kein Speisepilz






Dünnfleischiger Anischampignon (_Agaricus silvicola_) Guter Speisepilz






Buchen-Schleimrübling (_Oudemansiella mucida_) Kein Speisepilz






Hundsrute (_Mutinus caninus_) Kein Speisepilz






Trompetenpfifferling (_Cantharellus tubaeformis_) Guter Speisepilz


----------



## Ines (22. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Pantherpilz : ohne Riefen, Perlpilz: Riefen
> Verfärbungen durch Wurmfras sind für mich nicht das ( alleinige) Kriterium.


Stimmt!#6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann es auf dem Foto nicht genau sehen, aber ich tippe auf _Boletus aereus_, den Schwarzhütigen Steinpilz.
> Der wäre streng geschützt, weil sehr selten.
> 
> Würd ich mir aber keinen großen Kopp drum machen, weil unwissend gepflückt. Pilze pflücken ist wie Äpfel vom Baum ernten. Durchs sammeln wird kein Pilz ausgerottet.
> ...


 

Servus,

ok wenn es wirklich  _Boletus aereus_ sind und diese geschützt werden müssen sollte man zumindest keinen Raubbau betreiben. Wobei dies mit dem streng geschützt in meinen Augen eine Farce ist. Meine ergiebigsten Pilzgründe (100 Hektar ) vielen nämlich mal wieder dem Ausbau des Flughafens (neue Landebahn) zum Opfer.  :c
Aber wehe man säckelt ein Kilo zu viel der Köstlichkeiten ein. :r

Wie auch immer, schützen wir halt DAS, was andere nicht fertig bringen und erfreuen uns an dem was *noch *erlaubt ist. 

Grüße vom Fischkopp #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ok wenn es wirklich  _Boletus aereus_ sind und diese geschützt werden müssen sollte man zumindest keinen Raubbau betreiben. Wobei dies mit dem streng geschützt in meinen Augen eine Farce ist. Meine ergiebigsten Pilzgründe (100 Hektar ) vielen nämlich mal wieder dem Ausbau des Flughafens (neue Landebahn) zum Opfer.  :c



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Was nutzt es, eine Art unter Schutz zu stellen, wenn es erlaubt ist, deren Lebensraum zu vernichten. 

In so fern ist mein Beitrag auch nur als Hinweis zu verstehen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hätte da noch eine Frage in die Runde.
Habe gestern diesen Röhrling gefunden und ihn zur Bestimmung mal mitgenommen. Konnte ihn aber anhand meiner Bücher nicht bestimmen. |kopfkrat

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!!!


Es dankt der Fisch(Pilz) – Kopp #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzkopp.:q

Das dürfte die Espenrotkappe ( Krombholziella aurantiaca) sein.


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

_ wäre Leccinum aurantiacum nicht die neuere Bezeichnungen?

http://tintling.at/portrait/014_leccinum_aurantiacum.pdf

( Klugschexxx, sorry):m

Ober : 

"Bei Pilzgerichten kassieren wir immer im Voraus"

Gruß A.
_


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> _ wäre Leccinum aurantiacum nicht die neuere Bezeichnungen?
> 
> http://tintling.at/portrait/014_leccinum_aurantiacum.pdf
> 
> ...




Wäre möglich.

Aber ich kauf mir nicht jedes Jahr neue Literatur, weil die Herren Mykologen die Systematik umstricken.:q

Schmecken tun sie trotzdem.:m


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

stimmt, wenn man das machen will langt es nicht mehr fürs Spritgeld, um in den Wald zu kommen.

Gruß A.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Espenrotkappe…..#c


in die Richtung dachte ich zuerst ja auch. Jedoch stört mich die Färbung und Struktur des Stieles, sehr gelblich angehaucht und die normalerweise abzurubbelnden, ich nenne es mal Pusteln, waren auch nicht vorhanden. Dazu kommt noch das die Röhren sehr grünlich (eigentlich schon wie beim älteren Steinpilz) waren.


Desweiteren habe ich alle anderen geposteten Rotkappen ausschließlich eben aus einem kleinen Pappelwäldchen. Und diese sahen/sehen definitiv anders aus.

Bis sehr dankbar für eure Antwort und möchte schließlich auch nicht wiedersprechen aber ein gewisser Zweifel bleibt *mir* dennoch. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch die ein oder andere Unterart. |kopfkrat

Besten Dank an Euch !!!

Grüße vom Fischkopp #h


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

koste mal von dem Pilz ne Ecke , aber nicht schlucken!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es gibt gut ein Dutzend Unterarten. Nach einem Foto bestimmen ist immer schwierig, aber hier spricht die Verfärbung im Schnitt und die Beflockung des Stiels ziemlich eindeutig für die Espenrotkappe. 

Gelblicher Schwamm ist bei so alten Exemplaren normal.

Hättest Du die Wurzel drangelassen, wär´s noch klarer gewesen. Die sollte nämlich leicht Spindelförmig sein. Der Pilz ist auch ncht streng an Espen gebunden, sondern kann auch mit Pappeln vergesellschaftet sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nix Espenrotkappe.

_*Leccinum crocipodium*_  heißt das Ding und ist ziemlich selten.

Hab mir erlaubt Deine Bilder auszuleihen und meinem Pilzprofessor zu schicken. Der weiß sowas. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,
ich habe heute Morgen auch einen gefunden, welcher mir bislang unbekannt ist. 
Evtl. ist das ein Satanspilz oder ein Hexenröhrling??

Vielleicht kann jemand helfen.
Das Futter ist dunkelrot, der Anschnitt verfärbt sich in sekundenschnelle bläulich. 

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/5953/cimg4252j.jpg
http://img851.*ih.us/img851/5218/cimg4255.jpg
http://img545.*ih.us/img545/5701/cimg4256i.jpg
http://img594.*ih.us/img594/3507/cimg4257.jpg


----------



## shad (24. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,moin,

das dürfte ein flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling sein. Hab die dieses Jahr das erste mal mitgenommen und probiert (Fachliteratur: "feiner Speisepilz")! Ich war von dem Geschmack aber nicht besonders angetan und werde in Zukunft meine Steinpilze wieder vorziehen. #6
Gruß aus Niedersachsen,

   shad


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nix Espenrotkappe.
> 
> _*Leccinum crocipodium*_ heißt das Ding und ist ziemlich selten.
> 
> Hab mir erlaubt Deine Bilder auszuleihen und meinem Pilzprofessor zu schicken. Der weiß sowas. :q


 
Danke, wieder was gelernt#h
ich hatte vergangenes Jahr einige Exemplare vom Schönfussröhrling gefunden, da war von Gelbfärbung am Stielende nix zu bemerken, deshalb das Kosten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe heute Morgen auch einen gefunden, welcher mir bislang unbekannt ist.
> Evtl. ist das ein Satanspilz oder ein Hexenröhrling??



Jau, Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling. Ich lass dafür jeden Steinpilz stehen. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Philla (26. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern mal losgewesen und auch einigermaßen gut gefunden.

1 kg Maronen Röhrlinge und Steinpilze.

Habe auch eine Krause Glucke gesehen, aber da ich mich im Gebiet der Pilzbestimmung kaum auskenne weiß ich nicht, ob die mit etwas zu verwechseln wäre...

im Grunde suche ich nach Braunen "kopf" und Schwamm anstatt Lamellen ;-)

Gruß!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle,

Besten Dank für deine Recherche. Gut das ich nochmal meine Zweifel bekundet habe. 
Dachte mir schon das es ein seltener Pilz ist und auch eigentlich geschützt geöhrt. So hat es aber wenigsten mit der Bestimmung geklappt. Ein zweiter kleinerer stand noch nebenan und hat mittlerweile hoffentlich seine Sporen erfolgreich verteilt. 

Auf jeden Fall haben wir wiederetwas dazu gelernt #6



@ Franz_16,

definitive ein Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling. Wie man unten sieht gehört er auch zu meinen bevorzugten Pilzen. Er wird aber in der Tat nicht von jedem vertragen. Beim Zubereiten einfach ein paar Minütchen länger schmoren lassen und alles wird gut. 

Grüße vom Fischkopp #h


----------



## Grxzlx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Philla schrieb:


> Gestern mal losgewesen und auch einigermaßen gut gefunden.
> 
> 1 kg Maronen Röhrlinge und Steinpilze.
> 
> ...


 

....naja es gibt z.B. einen Ähnlichen nicht genießbaren Pilz der oben Braun und unten einen schwamm hat, sieht ähnlich einen Steinpilz den würde ich nicht sammeln  anosnten sammle ich auch zu 95% nur die Pilze mit Schwamm LOL


----------



## honeybee (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns gehts nun auch endlich los......

Wir waren heute früh 1,5 Stunden im Wald gewesen und das ist das Ergebnis.






Sehr viele Kuhröhrlinge und Birkenpilze. Ein paar Hexenröhrlinge und Maronen. 
Die Kuhröhrlinge konnte man fast mit der Sense ernten. Das war der absolute Wahnsinn.
Toll ist, das die Kuhröhrlinge seltenst mit Maden befallen sind. 

Und das ist dann daraus geworden nach ein paar Stunden Arbeit.





18 Gläser saure Pilze....lecker.
Witzig war, die Kuhröhrlinge werden beim kochen rosa.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jana,

sieht toll aus dein Eingemachtes. #6
Die rosa Verfärbung ist doch toll bringt noch mehr Farbe auf den Teller. :k
Lasst es Euch schmecken. |wavey:


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren gestern nochmal in einem anderen Wald. Ich wollte mal schauen, wie sich bzw. ob sich überhaupt noch Pilze entwickelt haben, nachdem aufgeforstet wurde.

Sehr viele Hexenröhrlinge und Steinpilze. Letztere waren sehr madig gewesen, auch die kleinen Exemplare. Viele Edelreizker.
Ein paar Rotkappen, wobei die größte einen Hut hatte, fast so groß wie ein Pizzateller. Erstaunlich war, das diese nicht madig war.
Und dann noch ein paar wenige Maronen. 

Daraus wurden dann noch ein paar Gläser sauer eingelegt, so das jetzt insgesamt 34 Gläser bis zur nächsten Pilzsaison reichen sollten.
Wobei da bestimmt noch ein paar dazu kommen, wenn endlich Hallimaschzeit ist.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,

ich weiß nicht was bei uns im Wald los ist, ihr findet Pilze ohne ende und bei uns ist nichts zu holen.
Wir waren jetzt schon 6 mal im Wald und haben außer ein paar Taublinge nichts weiter gefunden. Ich glaube bei uns ist es zu trocken, so ein schlechtes Pilzjahr habe ich noch nie erlebt :c:c:c.


----------



## silviomopp (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weiß nicht was bei uns im Wald los ist, ihr findet Pilze ohne ende und bei uns ist nichts zu holen.
> Wir waren jetzt schon 6 mal im Wald und haben außer ein paar Taublinge nichts weiter gefunden. Ich glaube bei uns ist es zu trocken, so ein schlechtes Pilzjahr habe ich noch nie erlebt :c:c:c.



tröste dich , bei uns in der Eifel ist auch tote Hose, ich hoffe auf den nächsten Regen


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> tröste dich , bei uns in der Eifel ist auch tote Hose, ich hoffe auf den nächsten Regen


 
das schöne ist der kommt auf alle Fälle :vik:,ich hoffe dann auch auf viele Pilze.


----------



## Case (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wegen Einsicht gelöscht, sorry

Case


----------



## rob (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ist aber jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder?
denke mit der frage bist du in einem spezifischen forum besser aufgehoben.
im anglerboard kannst du so was nicht in die runde schmeissen.

gib acht, so was kann ins auge gehen....

lg rob


----------



## silviomopp (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gestern für 2 stunden in der Eifel unterwegs. Ein paar Steinpilze und knackige Maronen. Alles in allem war es sehr ernüchternd, ist wohl Nachts schon zu Kalt.     |kopfkrat


----------



## Heringsfresser (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Zusammen, wir waren heute mit 3 Freunden unterwegs, mal sehen ob noch was wächst. Viele alte Maronen, noch einige gute Gold- und Hexenröhrlinge, Pfifferlinge und Ziegenlippen sowie ein Steinpilz konnten wir vor den einsetzenden Frösten retten

Aber das Beste waren zwei dicke Krause Glucken, die ersten überhaupt für mich. Haben super geschmeckt, schönes Pilzaroma und sehr knackig.


----------



## honeybee (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns hat sichs.

War gestern nochmal los. Es war sehr ernüchternd. Der Frost hat schon voll zugeschlagen.
Hätte gerne noch ein paar Hallimasch geerntet, aber die gabs dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Rosi (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin ihr, bei uns wachsen jetzt Samtfußrüblinge. Klassische Winterpilze. Sie wachsen an totem Holz. 

Man erkannt sie an ihrem samtigen, braun-schwarzen Stiel. Die Pilze sind sehr veränderlich, mit einem Hut von 8cm Durchmesser und dicken Lamellen, oder nur Zeigefingernagel groß. Die Stiele mal spiralig geformt oder auch nur kurz. Die Hüte honiggelb bis gelbbraun glänzend oder hellgelb stumpf und spröde wirkend. 
Man kann den Pilz trotzdem nicht verwechseln, er hat immer einen samtigen, viel dunkleren (als der Hut) Stamm. Er riecht nach Wald und schmeckt mild. Nie bitter, die Bitteren sind Schwefelköpfe und haben einen hellen Stiel ohne Samt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin ihr, bei uns wachsen jetzt Samtfußrüblinge. Klassische Winterpilze. Sie wachsen an totem Holz.
> 
> Man erkannt sie an ihrem samtigen, braun-schwarzen Stiel. Die Pilze sind sehr veränderlich, mit einem Hut von 8cm Durchmesser und dicken Lamellen, oder nur Zeigefingernagel groß. Die Stiele mal spiralig geformt oder auch nur kurz. Die Hüte honiggelb bis gelbbraun glänzend oder hellgelb stumpf und spröde wirkend.
> Man kann den Pilz trotzdem nicht verwechseln, er hat immer einen samtigen, viel dunkleren (als der Hut) Stamm. Er riecht nach Wald und schmeckt mild. Nie bitter, die Bitteren sind Schwefelköpfe und haben einen hellen Stiel ohne Samt.



Rosi, bitte nicht böse sein. 

Ich möchte kurz vorstellen:
_
Galerina marginata_, zu Deutsch *Gifthäubling*.












Letzter Fund vor 8 Tagen (nicht die auf den Fotos). Samtfußrüblinge erster Fund vor 14 Tagen.
Je nach Witterung und geografischer Lage können beide zur gleichen Zeit auftreten. 

Einer der 10 giftigsten Pilze Deutschlands mit sehr oft lethaler Wirkung. Wächst auch auf Holz und kann genauso variabel sein, wie der Samtfußrübling. Er ist dem Vernehmen nach auch nicht bitter und wenn er es wäre, kann schon die geringe Menge Gift reichen bis man es merkt.

Rosi, für Dich sicher nicht zu verwechseln, für mich auch nicht. Aber wer weiß, wer sich an solche Pilze traut wenn man so sicher eine Verwechslung ausschließt.


----------



## Rosi (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Ralle, die kann man nicht verwechseln. Der Gifthäubling hat einen genatterten Stiel. Er ist niemals schwarz oder dunkel und niemals samtig. 
Er wächst auch an anderer Stelle, eher im Nadelwald. Und nicht jetzt. Also nicht hier oben.

Aber, wo du es erwähnst. Diesen Pilz sollte man kennen. Damit man ihn nicht mit Stockschwämmchen verwechselt. Welche auch niemals einen samtig, dunklen Stiel haben.

Genatterter Stiel? Grob gesagt ist er hell und dunkel gestreift, ähnlich einer Natter. Hier http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/www/vermischtes/598-pilze-/1506-samtfussruebling.htmlsind noch Bilder.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Ralle, die kann man nicht verwechseln. Der Gifthäubling hat einen genatterten Stiel. Er ist niemals schwarz oder dunkel und niemals samtig.
> Er wächst auch an anderer Stelle, eher im Nadelwald. Und nicht jetzt. Also nicht hier oben.



Nochmal Rosi, es geht nicht gegen Dich.

Du gehst von den Verhältnissen bei Dir zu Hause und Deiner Sachkunde aus. Bei mir kommen beide zur gleichen Zeit vor, bzw. G. marginata fast ganzjährig bis zum ersten wirklich strengen Frost. Und G.marginata kommt durchaus nicht nur im Nadelwald vor, wir finden ihn hier auch im Mischwald und sogar im Erlensumpf.
Mit Stockschwämmchen habe ich ihn sogar schon gemeinsam an einem Stumpf gefunden. 

Was Du schreibst lesen halt nicht nur User aus Deiner Gegend, sondern aus ganz Deutschland. Und Du glaubst nicht, wie leichtsinnig manche sind. "Den kann man nicht verwechseln" ist eine der häufigsten Vergiftungsgründe.

Es ist keine Kritik an Deinen Worten. Ich möchte nur unbedarfte davor warnen, sich selbst etwas schlimmes anzutun.


----------



## Rosi (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute habe ich noch diese gefunden. Sparriger Schüppling, Grüner Schwefelkopf, ein Flaschenpilz der auf einem Holzstamm wuchs und ein mir unbekannter Pilz. Sieht aus wie ein Ritterling, geschmeidig, nicht spröde und wohlriechend nach Pilz. Vielleicht kennt den Jemand? Essen sollte man sie alle nicht.

Ich war im Buchenwald, kalkiger Boden. Im anderen wald stehen bestimmt noch Rotfußröhrlinge. Am Freitag hatte ich nach dem Hundetraining einen ganzen Korb voll gefunden. Die Hälfte madig.


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

also rühre die alle nicht an.sammel nur was einen schwamm unten drann hat.
wer sich auskennt, warum nicht.dakann man bestimmt das ganze jahr pilze sammeln.ich halt nur im herbst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Rosi,

die Stäublinge sind Birnenstäublinge (_Lycoperdon pyriforme_).

Der Ritterling ist ein Trichterling. Wenn er nach Anis gerochen hat, dann ist es_ Clitocybe fragans_.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und der Grüne Schwefelkopf ist ein Rauchblättriger Schwefelkopf und somit durchaus lecker!


----------



## Rosi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin ihr, der Trichterling roch nicht nach Anis. Der Anistrichterling sieht etwas anders aus, grünlich. Ich habe mir das Pilzbuch vorgenommen  und tippe auf Mönchskopf. Bei dieser Farbe bin ich sehr vorsichtig, weil ich den Riesenrötling nicht kenne. 

Moin Sten, da irrst du, der Pilz ist gallebitter. Manchmal muß man kosten.:q


----------



## Rosi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zum Vergleich der Anistrichterling.


----------



## Rosi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier ist noch ein Sommerpilz von außergewöhnlicher Farbe. Was könnte das für einer sein? Reingelb.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Sten, da irrst du, der Pilz ist gallebitter. Manchmal muß man kosten.:q



Dann war es wohl kein Rauchblättriger. Das Foto kann täuschen, der Geschmack in diesem Falle nicht.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein Sommerpilz von außergewöhnlicher Farbe. Was könnte das für einer sein? Reingelb.



Hallo Rosi,

vermutlich _Tricholoma sulphureum, _der Schwefelritterling.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

an Mönchskopf glaube ich nicht, dazu ist mir das auf dem rechten Bild zu dünnfleischig.
Mönchskopf:
http://www.pilzfinder.de/index.html


----------



## Shivasmoon (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So...dann mal auch welche von mir von diesem Jahr aus der Eifel!!


----------



## Heringsfresser (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waldmann's Heil!!

Zu dem Foto ganz rechts, hast du die gewässert um sie genießbar zu machen?

Gruß,
HF


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Will das Thema mal wieder beleben.

Es morchelt.:m

Zur Zeit sind Holzlagerplätze und Kahlschläge vom Vorjahr interessant. Dort muss möglichst viel Rinde liegen, da erscheinen dann die Spitzmorcheln.
Auch in Gärten und Parks, wo im Herbst Rindenmulch ausgebracht wurde, kann man finden. 

Auf dem zweiten Bild sind über 30 Morcheln nicht zu sehen, also Augen auf. :q


----------



## sprogoe (23. April 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mann Ralf,

Du bist ja ein richtiger Spürhund.
Da kann man nur gratulieren zu dem tollen Fund, hätte in der jetzigen keinen einzigen Gedanken an Pilze verschwendet.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Theo (23. April 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Findet man die Morchel nur in bestimmten Regionen und Plätzen und welche Voraussetzungen müssen gegeben sein, ausser die hier genannten?
Evtl, Höhe, Baumarten etc. Ich hatte mal was von Auwäldern gehört. 

Diese Pilzart hatte ich hier noch nicht, unter anderem haben wir hier im Herbst viele Grubenlorchel, welche woanders nicht wachsen.
Z. Bsp. hier am Niederrhein, wie sieht es denn aus, kann man hier was finden?


LG Theo


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Theo schrieb:


> Findet man die Morchel nur in bestimmten Regionen und Plätzen und welche Voraussetzungen müssen gegeben sein, ausser die hier genannten?
> Evtl, Höhe, Baumarten etc. Ich hatte mal was von Auwäldern gehört.
> 
> Diese Pilzart hatte ich hier noch nicht, unter anderem haben wir hier im Herbst viele Grubenlorchel, welche woanders nicht wachsen.
> ...




Es gibt verschiedene Morchelarten, die aber alle gut sind.
Die von mir gezeigten sind Spitzmorcheln. Die kann man überall finden, wo im Vorjahr frische Fichtenrinde angefallen ist, und z.B. auch in Gärten und Parks, wo Rindenmulch verwendet wird. Außer genügend Feuchtigkeit stellen die keine besonderen Ansprüche an ein Biotop. Suchen muss man trotzdem, denn sie kommen nicht an jedem Rindenplatz vor.

In Auwäldern, und grad jetzt zur Zeit auch am Niederrhein, findet man die Speisemorchel. Gute Anzeiger sind Buschwindröschen und Eschen. Sie kommen aber auch auf alten Streuobstwiesen vor. Sie sind seltener als die Spitzmorcheln, können aber lokal in großen Mengen auftreten.

Du hast also gute Chancen, sie am Niederrhein zu finden. Musst halt regelmäßig suchen.


----------



## rob (24. April 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich habe auch schon welche gefunden, nur meine waren schöner:q
deine sehen schon etwas älter aus, bei uns sind sie gerade frisch gewachsen.
lg rob


----------



## Tomasz (24. April 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Morchelarten, die aber alle gut sind...



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber eine Verwechslungsgefahr besteht mit der Frühjahrslorchel, die jetzt auch zu finden ist. Für Kenner sicher kein Problem diese an der Struktur des Hutes zu unterscheiden, aber als Unbedarfter sollte man da etwas vorsichtig sein. Die Frühjahrslorchel gilt roh als giftig und zubereitet als nicht ungefährlich.
http://www.pilzfreundetreff.de/html/morcheln___co__.html
Bei uns in Brandenburg gibt es jedenfalls beide Gattungen dicht nebeneinander.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## honeybee (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch mal im Wald.....Morcheln war Fehlanzeige. Dafür ein paar maipilze, die gut für ein Abendessen gereicht hätten.
Doch leider waren alle total verwurmt...


----------



## rob (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

was sind maipilze?
lg rob


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



rob schrieb:


> was sind maipilze?
> lg rob





Maipilze sind wohlschmeckende Frühlingsboten.
Der gesammte Pilz ist weißlich-hellgelb und richt nach Mehl. Der Pilz bevorzugt dichteres, feuchtes Laubwaldunterholz, ist aber auch auf Waldwiesen anzutereffen - hier häufig im Gras versteckt
Aber vorsicht, der kann mit dem sehr giftigen Mairißpilz verwchselt werden. 

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## rob (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke dir detlef!
den pilz kannte ich nicht...
lg rob


----------



## honeybee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Rob

Maipilz mag Kalkboden. Bei uns wächst er meist in Laubwäldern wo auch Weißdorn wächst. Und oft stehen sie in so genannten Hexenringen.

Ich hatte mich an dem Tag mit einem Pilzsammler unterhalten, der schon seit über 50 Jahren in dem Waldstück sammeln geht und sagt, das der Maipilz sehr treu ist und jedes Jahr an den selben Stellen üppig wächst.
Dementsprechend sah auch sein Korb aus.....der war nämlich im Gegensatz zu meinem Proppe voll.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Auch sehr lecker und vor allem unverwechselbar mit seiner knallgelben Unterseite. Der Schwefelporling. Nur zu alte Exemplare schmecken ein wenig bitter und sollten gemieden werden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,

habe am Samstag auch meinen ersten *Mai*-Pilz gefunden.
Unglaublich aber es geht mittlerweile wirklich jedes Jahr etwas früher los.|kopfkrat
Am Sonntag entdeckte ich bei einem Spaziergang dann sogar den ersten Schusterpilz!!! |bigeyes

Mal schauen ob dies nur die ersten Späher waren oder ob noch etwas nachkommt. 

LG aus Südhessen  #h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:qNa dann kommentiere ich mir mal selber!!! |kopfkrat

Die Rotkappe war wohl in der Tat nur ein Späher! ;+

Die Pfifferlinge haben jedoch nun auch schon mal ihre ersten Köpfchen ausgestreckt. |bigeyes

Die Vorfreude steigt !!! :q

Grüße aus Südhessen #h


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ralle , wie hast Du die Schwefelporlinge zu bereitet?
Die habe ich vor Jahren mal gekostet, aber naja, ein kulinarischer Höhepunkt war das nicht


Gruß A.

P.S. Natürlich Glückwunsch zu den Funden


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Fischkopp

Sorry, übersehen.

Ja dieses Jahr ist alles etwas früher. Steinpilze, Hexenröhrlinge, Pfifferlinge, sogar ein Parasol, wurden schon gesichtet. Kommt aber immer auch auf das lokale Klima an.


@ A. 

Die Schwefelporlinge hab ich einfach in Butter gebraten. Man kann sie auch panieren, ist mir aber zuviel Gedönse.

Geschmacklich, naja, der Brüller ist es nicht, aber ganz annehmbar. Zumal die Morcheln weg sind und andere Speisepilze nicht überall verfügbar sind.

Man darf nur keine zu alten Exemplare nehmen, die können bitter sein.

Sie haben einen ganz leicht säuerlichen Unterton, aber eine sehr gute Konstistenz.

Ist aber, wie immer, Geschmacksache.

Ach so, die heißen ja in England "Chicken of the wood", weil sie angeblich nach Hühnchen schmecken. Ich kenne keine Hühnchen, die so schmecken. Aber die Engländer sind ja geschmacklich sowieso jenseits von Gut und Böse.:q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle 24
Man darf nur keine zu alten Exemplare nehmen, die können bitter sein.



Der Pilz ist im sehr jungen Zustand essbar, er wird schnell sehr zäh und ungenießbar, roh gilt der Schwefelporling als giftig. Es gibt Beobachtungen, dass Schwefelporlinge, die z.B. an Eichen oder Robinien gewachsen sind, bei empfindlichen Personen Erbrechen und Durchfälle auslösen können. [1]
*Wenn dieser Pilz an einem giftigen Baum wächst ist er unbedingt zu meiden, da er eventuell dessen Giftstoffe aufnimmt! Z.B. wächst er an einer Eibe **(TAXUS BACCATA)** so überträgt der Baum möglicherweise das Gift Taxin, welches zu schweren Vergiftungen führen kann!*




Ab wann ist denn ein Pilz (Schwefelporling), der sich bis zu einem ganzes Jahr präsentiert, “alt“ – “nicht mehr sehr jung“ ? #c

Ist dies hier ein Schwefelporling?
Mir fehlt die erwähnte knallgelbe Unterseite!!!|kopfkrat

Grüße aus Südhessen #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja das sind beides Schwefelporlinge. Der linke geht noch, der rechte ist vielleicht schon ein bisschen alt. Sie sollten noch dickfleischig und fest sein. Schwefelporlinge halten sich auch kein ganzes Jahr, höchstens ein bis drei Wochen. Sie sind schnellwüchsig und recht schnell vergänglich. Außerdem ein typischer Frühjahrspilz, der ab Sommerbeginn kaum noch zu finden ist.


Zur Giftigkeit.

Es stimmt, dass der Schwefelporling roh leicht giftig ist. Jedoch nicht so arg wie der Perlpilz, die Morchel und der Hallimasch.

Die Gifte sind jedoch hitzeinstabil und gehen beim Garen völlig verloren. Wichtig ist halt, wie bei allen Pilzen, dass sie wirklich durchgegart sind.

Beschwerden nach dem Genuß können durchaus von nicht richtig erhitzten Pilzen stammen, aber es gibt bei allen Pilzarten auch persönliche Unverträglichkeiten.

Was das Substrat angeht, gehört das ins Reich der Sagen und Mythen. Ich hab dieses Jahr Pilze von verschiedenen Substraten gegessen und keinen Unterschied festgestellt.

Würde ich jedoch mal einen an einer der sehr giftigen Eiben finden, wäre ich glücklich. Das wäre dann nämnlich vermutlich eine neue Art, da der Schwefelporling an Laubhölzern wächst. |supergri

Von all dem abgesehen, sollte man keien Pilz essen, bei dem schon im Voraus Bedenken hat. Die Psyche spielt einem da ganz schnell einen Streich.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Ralle,

besten Dank für deine Antwort.#6

Leider finde ich den Bericht nicht mehr, in dem stand, dass die Schwefelporlinge sich wohl ein ganzes Jahr und in bekannten Fällen sogar über den Winter halten.

Wird wahrscheinlich vom Standort und den Witterungsbedingungen abhängen.
Desweitern steht zum Beispiel auch in Wikipedia das Schwefelporlinge, wenn auch selten, aber eben doch auch an Nadelgehölze wachsen. #c

Wie auch immer,  mir ging es eigentlich darum ab wann ein Schwefelporling denn als alt einzustufen ist.#c
Bei einem ganzen Jahr, wäre er mit drei Wochen ja noch jung, 
bei drei Wochen nach einer Woche schon alt!!! |kopfkrat

Werde aber wohl erst mal die Finger davon lassen und mich einfach nur am imposanten Erscheinungsbild erfreuen. (sollte ich mal wieder einen endecken) |bigeyes

Vielleicht schafft es ja mal jemand den Lebenszyklus eines Schwefelporlings anhand einer Bilderserie zu dokumentieren. 

Die Fotos hatte ich bei einer Fahrradtour gemacht und nun weiß ich leider den genauen Standort nicht mehr. |kopfkrat


Grüße aus Südhessen  #h


----------



## fabikus (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde!
Wir schrieben den 8. Juni 2012... Und ich habe die ersten EM- Steinpilze gefunden 
Da ich niemals damit gerechnet hätte welche zu finden, hab ich meine Kamera dahemi gelassen.
Hab jetzt vorhern noch paar Bilder geschossen, allerdings war da der Hunger schon so groß, dass das keine gute Qualität sein wird.
Nach einer kurzen Verdauungspause, lad ich sie dann schnell hoch.
Wahnsinn superklasse!


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Welche Nationalität???


----------



## fabikus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In Deutschland, Bodenseeraum


----------



## silviomopp (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#6 dann kann es ja langsam wieder losgehen


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie schön, daß es hier auch zu diesem Hobby von mir einen Thread gibt!
Bei uns gibt es auch schon vereinzelt Pilze aber noch nichts nennenswertes...
Ich schaue aber die Tage in einem guten Steinpilzgebiet nach- ihr habt mich erfolgreich motiviert!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi und Glückwunsch zum ersten Steini!!! #6

Das Datum kann man sich wenigstens gut merken. 

Habe gestern zwischen den Fußballspielen auch mal einen kleinen Spaziergang gemacht. 
Um die Suppe für heute zu verfeinern, reicht es schon mal.

Grüße aus Südhessen #h


----------



## fabikus (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lange hats gedauert, aber versprochen ist versprochen.
Hier die leider nicht ganz so tollen Bilder,
von den ersten deutschen Steinpilzen 2012.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sehr schön, was bräust' Du da?
Steinies ind Sahne?
Gruß A.


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mjammi...


----------



## fabikus (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo ganz einfach. Zwiebeln anschwitzen, steinis dazu, salz, pfeffer, brühe und mit Sahne ablöschen.
Einmal aufkochen. Gekochte Bandnudeln rein und: Geil Geil Geil :vik:


----------



## fabikus (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Wald von heute.
Die erste Pionierphase ist wohl vorbei.


----------



## franconia (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das gibt's doch nicht |bigeyes. Bei Euch geht's echt schon los. Glückwünsche an alle bisherigen Finder :m

Muss ich wohl auch bald mal wieder die Lage checken...


----------



## silviomopp (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fabikus schrieb:


> Jo ganz einfach. Zwiebeln anschwitzen, steinis dazu, salz, pfeffer, brühe und mit Sahne ablöschen.
> Einmal aufkochen. Gekochte Bandnudeln rein und: Geil Geil Geil :vik:





und nur so entfalten die Steinis ihren ganzen Geschmack, ich schwitze mit den Zwiebeln noch kleines Bissl Speck mit an ... :l


----------



## fabikus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dieses Jahr bin ich regelrecht süchtig nach Pilzen.:m
Leider ist nach den ersten EM Steinpilzen nichtsmehr nachgewachsen, allerdings ist es natürlich auch noch sehr früh im Jahr.
Der Wetterbericht bringt Regen, les ich gerade
dann schau ich in 3-4 Tagen nochmal in den Wald.
Generell handhabe ich es so, dass wenn es das erste Mal Pilze gibt, ich alle 3-5 Tage in den Wald gehe und wieder nachschaue.

Wie macht ihr das so?
Kommen die Pilze bei euch zuverlässig zu bekannten Zeitpunkten?

Beste Grüße vom schönen Bodensee!


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch zu den Steinpilzen , da kann man ja neidisch werden . #6 . Bei uns in der Lüneburger Heide geht noch gar nix , ist viel zu trocken und für meine Region auch etwas zu früh . Da letztes Jahr hier fast gar nichts ging hoffe ich mal auf ein besseres Vorkommen in 2012 . |wavey:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fabikus schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bin ich regelrecht süchtig nach Pilzen.:m
> Das bin ich leider jedes Jahr|rotwerden
> Leider ist nach den ersten EM Steinpilzen nichtsmehr nachgewachsen, allerdings ist es natürlich auch noch sehr früh im Jahr.
> Genau so war es heir auch, erste Rotkappe und dann nichts mehr.#d
> ...


 
Mein Weibi hat heute wieder ein Tellerchen Pfifferlinge und die ersten 5 Birkenpilze nach Hause gebracht!!!|bigeyes

Braves Frauchen!!!:q

Grüße aus Südhessen |wavey:


----------



## fabikus (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und ich musste heut auch wieder in den Wald.
Es ist wirklich erstaunlich. Montag war noch nichts und heute waren schon riesen Pilze dabei, 3 Stück sogar schon total vermodert.

Hier die Bilder,

die mach ich mir jetzt mit Maultaschen :vik:


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

vielleicht war das die schiefe wochenendoptik die dir einen streich spielte..:q

feine pilze, waidmanns heil!

lg rob


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ach sehen die schön aus #6
Da muss ich am Samstag wohl mal auf eine etwas größere Tour gehen!!! :q

Weidmans Heil und ein baldiges und erfolgreiches Wochenende. |wavey:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe es doch nicht mehr bis morgen ausgehalten.:q

Angeregt durch die Fotos, den Regen der letzen Tage und die heute doch eher herbstlichen Temperaturen musste ich die Mittagspause gerade mal etwas vorziehen.
Für eine leckere Soße zum verfeinern des Abendmahls reicht es allemal.

Die ersten Steinpilze unsd sogar ein Marone :vik:

Grüße aus Südhessen |wavey:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dieses Foto wollte gerade nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Helgelandfischer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja jetzt ist auch hier bei uns der Startschuß für 2012 gefallen!
Gestern konnte ich die ersten Boletus bei uns im Ost-Lappwald finden.
Wünsche allen am WE schöne Funde.
Hier mal ein erstes Foto zum Appetit machen ;-)





Grüße aus dem Ost-Lappwald
Kay


----------



## fabikus (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Herrlich! Merci für eure Bilder! 
Ich denke es hat gemundet


----------



## HAKSE (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die kann man essen? Bei uns heißen die nur Satanspilze und bisher dachte ich immer die wären giftig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Die kann man essen? Bei uns heißen die nur Satanspilze und bisher dachte ich immer die wären giftig.




Nö, das ist ein Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling und mit einer der besten Speisepilze. Seine Huthaut ist dunkel und das Fleisch läuft extrem schnell und kräftig blau an.

Der Satanspilz hat einen hellgrauen Hut und eine deutliche Netzzeichnung auf dem Stiel. Er blaut nur schwach.

Wenn man unsicher ist, hilft eine kleine Kauprobe. Der Satanspilz ist sehr bitter. Richtig vergiften kann man sich damit aber kaum, er führt "nur" zu Magen-Darm Problemen.
Um die dafür nötige Menge zu essen, muss man aber schon über abgestorbene Geschmacksnerven verfügen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei noch der Netztstielige Hexenröhrling erwähnt, der dem Flockenstieligen recht ähnlich sieht, aber ebenfalls über eine Netzzeichnung am Stiel verfügt. Dieser ist auch eßbar und gut, aber es gibt Menschen, die unveträglich auf ihn reagieren, insbesondere bei gleichzeitigem Alkoholgenuß.


----------



## Helgelandfischer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Ralle 24, genau so ist es! 

Gut das viele denken die wären giftig, so bleiben Sie für die Kenner stehen ;-)

Hier mal ein paar weiter Fotos von gestern Abend, bei uns geht es hier im Wald, so richtig ab mit Sommer-Stonis.
















Wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches WE im Wald

Grüße aus dem Ost-Lappwald

Kay


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

na , dann hab ich doch ungefähr 'ne Vorstellung, wo ich am WE rumrenne#h

Gruß A.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> na , dann hab ich doch ungefähr 'ne Vorstellung, wo ich am WE rumrenne#h
> 
> Gruß A.



Sagst du ob gefunden Pilz, denn wenn im Löffelschnitzerland die Schwamme wachsen kann ich auch mal los.#h


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

nuklor, gieht lus , du bekimmst ne PN ins Daal#h


----------



## silviomopp (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#h War grad in der Eifel Raum Aachen , geht schleppend los..ein paar Steinis von knackig bis Unbrauchbar ... 3 Maronen ( so zeitig ? ) ..und einiges an Ungenießbaren ... werde noch 14 Tage warten , dann die nächste Tour drehen . 

meckern muß ich mal über die Vollidioten , die in den schönen Wald gehen und dann ihren Müll einfach liegenlassen ... können die Affen ihre leeren Bierflaschen nicht wieder mit nachhause nehmen ??? ...Wir haben schon an unseren Angelstellen solche Schweine -- ES REICHT !!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Stimmt, man findet viele Schnaps und Bierflaschen. Ist *******, aber dann geht man in die Gebiete wo es einsamer ist 
Ich komm grad wieder und hab in Hagen 2 Maronen und 1 Hexenröhrling gefunden. In meinem Steinivorkommen war noch nix. Ach man die sollen wachsen, ich hab nur noch eine Woche zum suchen!


----------



## honeybee (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich will heute auch nochmal in den Wald. Die Tage zuvor gabs nix, weil es einfach zu trocken war. Nun hat es aber geregnet und die Nächte waren schön warm. Normal sollte ja schon was wachsen....


----------



## honeybee (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nun, die Suche war mäßig vom Erfolg.
Ich denke mal, morgen und am Dienstag sieht die Sache schon ergiebiger aus.

2 schöne Hexenröhrlinge, einige Perlpilze und Rotfußröhrlinge und sogar schon eine Marone.


----------



## harryelch (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Auch im Thüringer Wald hat die (Stein.) Pilzsaison begonnen. War am Wochenanfang mal draußen und habe neben 3 großen alten Exemplaren ne ganze Menge junge Stonies mitnehmen können. Leider waren am Wochenende vorher die Einheimischen schon unterwegs und haben riesige Schnittstellen en masse hinterlassen. Zum Glück haben sie die feinen jungen Perlpilze stehen gelassen und die ersten Pfifferlinge nicht für voll genommen. So wurde es am Ende doch ne ordentliche Mahlzeit. Nebenbei hab ich auch die ersten Wiesenchampignons gesehen. Die waren aber leider auf umzäunten Privatgrund...


----------



## Helgelandfischer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo fischende Pilzfreunde ;-)

Ich war am WE nochmal auf der Pilzpirsch.
Hier mal wieder zwei schöne Ergebnisse.











Gruß aus den Ost-Lappwald

Kay


----------



## honeybee (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren vorhin auch mal im Wald......viel gabs nicht.
Ein paar wenige Pfifferlinge und ebenso wenige Lärchenröhrlinge und 3 Hexenröhrlinge.

Interessant war aber die große Population an Stinkmorcheln. Und da es mir in Erinnerung war, das man die Hexeneier essen kann, habe ich mal 2 mitgenommen zum probieren.


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Genau das hatte ich auch vor!Und weil ich wärend des Regens im Wald unterwegs war,stellte ich das Körbchen mit einigen Rotkappen,Pfiffis und 
einem Hexenei auf den Balkon zum Trocknen!Zwei Std später wollte ich die Pilze für das Abendessen reinigen und zubereiten!Aber siehe da,aus dem Hexenei war in der Zwischenzeit die Stinkmorchel geschlüpft!|bigeyes :q


----------



## honeybee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, das geht bei den Stinkern sehr schnell.

Ich hatte meine 2 Hexeneier entglibbert, in Scheiben geschnitten und dann in Butter gebraten.
War das erste mal und ich muss sagen....mein Geschmack wars nicht.

Im www findet man auch öfter Angaben, das man das innere auch roh essen kann #t


----------



## gismowolf (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jana!
Danke!........Dann laß ich das in Zukunft lieber bleiben!
Bei uns im Hausruckwald beginnen schön langsam die Rotkappen zu wachsen!Da verspeise ich lieber diese!!#6


----------



## honeybee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Gismo
Also ich werde keine Hexeneier mehr mitnehmen. Ich wollte es mal probieren, das habe ich getan und für nicht gut befunden.

Vorhin mal fix ne Runde spazieren gewesen....ein paar Pfifferling und Rotfußröhrlinge gabs am Wegesrand. Ansonsten sieht es sehr mau hier aus....


----------



## Gerd II (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es pilzt durch den vielen Regen im Augenblick überall.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sprogoe (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Es pilzt durch den vielen Regen im Augenblick überall.
> 
> Gruß Gerd




Schöne Ausbeute Gerd,
aber sag mal, der große mit der hellen Kappe, jeweils im Hintergrund, Hast Du da nicht einen Gallenröhrling erwischt?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## harryelch (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nein, der Gallenröhrling hat im Alter deutlich rosafarbene Röhren. Ist schon ein oller Steini.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Im www findet man auch öfter Angaben, das man das innere auch roh essen kann #t



Das kann man bedenkenlos. Und zwar den Keim der da drinnen steckt. Schmeckt ein wenig nach Rettich und ist gar nich glibbrig.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,

der diesjährige 14 Tägige Aufenthalt im schönen Kärnten war was die Pilze betrifft leider eine Endtäuschung. Normalerweise fahren wir dort immer unsere Jahresernte an Pfifferlingen  ein. Bei Temperaturen weit über 30c und ohne Regen war dieses Mal aber leider nichts zu holen.

Da wir in der Heimat jedoch von herbstlichen Temperaturen empfangen wurden, machten wir am Freitag (u. Samstag  :q   ) jedoch gleich mal einen Waldspaziergang. 
Jeeeepp, wer brauch da noch die Kärntner Eierschwammerl !!!!

Grüße aus Südhessen #h


----------



## Helgelandfischer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Fischkopp 1961, Glückwunsch zum Fund!

Genau so ist es bei uns zur Zeit auch im Wald, mit den Pfiffis! 

Wir konnten in den letzen Tage richtig abräumen.

Ich denke das wir seit mindestens 5 Jahren, die besten Funde haben an Pfifferlingen. 
Das "schlechte" Sommerwetter ist eben perfekt für die Pilze ;-)

Gruß aus dem Ost-Lappwald

Kay
* .,.~^~.,.~\______/~^~.,.~^~.,.~^~. *
*´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((((º>*
*`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º>*


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke!!!

Joo, ich habe bezüglich der Menge auch gestaunt.
Am Samstag war es ja nochmal die doppelte Portion.
Gerade bei uns hier in der näheren Umgebung gab es Jahrzehnte lang gar keine Pfifferlinge mehr. Als Kind mit Papi höchstens mal eine Handvoll und nun seit 4-5 Jahren ein stetiger Anstieg. |laola:


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wer weiss wie es in Franken mit Pilzen zur Zeit aussieht ?


----------



## Gerd II (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Siggi,
Du steckst aber auch überall.
Haben schon mehr Leute gedacht ,das es sich um Gallerröhringe gehandelt hat. Es waren aber 100% Steinpilze. Hab erstmalig auch den netzstieligen Hexenröhrling gefunden
und dann auch noch einen Fahlen Röhrling. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Vogtland gab es am Woende den ersten schönen Pilzkorb der Saison für mich....


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

na Glückwunsch.
Bei mir gabs ohne Bilder ( weil alle...|supergri oder im Frost)
Rotfüßchen und Perlpilze
Gruß A.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi,
> Du steckst aber auch überall.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Wer weiss wie es in Franken mit Pilzen zur Zeit aussieht ?



Hallo Gü,
war heute beim Metzger meines Vertrauens wegen geräucherter Bratwürste (im Original Saitling) und diverser Wurstdosen wegen unserem am Samstag früh um 06.00 Uhr startenden Norgeurlaub auf Soroya. Da standen drei 10 Liter Eimer mit allerfeinsten Steinpilzen im Kühlraum. Frisch geputzt und vom Meister gestern und heute eingesammelt!!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,
nach den Meldungen hier hab ich heute auch mal an meinen Plätzen vorbeigeschaut. Und siehe da - einen hab ich schon entdeckt.


----------



## Gerd II (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So,hab den letzten Regentag(nach Feierabend) nochmal genutzt ,ab Wochenende soll es warm und trocken werden.Nächste Woche sogar schon wieder heiß,dann ist es schnell mit Pilzpracht vorbei.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## honeybee (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren heute auch nochmal nach der Arbeit los...


----------



## mathei (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war schon mal einer im norden unterwegs. meck-pom. ich bin bisher immer erst im september frühestens gewesen


----------



## Barmi (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo an die Pilzgemeinde im Board und 
"Glück auf" - war am WE mal wieder in der alten Heimat - Westerzgebirge.
Und natürlich auch in den Pilzen.
Erstaunlich, welche Mengen an Pfifferlingen zu finden waren. Gab's früher eher nicht oder selten.
Flockenstielige Hexen-Röhrlinge, Rotkappen, Lärchenröhrlinge, roter Wulstlinge und einige Maronen und Steinpilze waren dabei. Drei Mann in 1,5  Stunden - 3 volle Körbe - waren sehr zufrieden. #6


----------



## Helgelandfischer (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo nochmal fischende Pilzfreunde ;-)

Ich war am WE auch wieder im Wald unterwegs, bei uns gibt es jetzt sogar schon Kiefernsteinpilze, leider sind die Schnecken immer schneller ;-)
Auch Pfifferlinge gibt es immer wieder in schönen Stückzahlen.












Wünsche allen eine schöne kühle Zeit im Wald


----------



## gismowolf (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wer kennt diesen Pilz?Es ist sicher kein Gallenröhrling!Der Anschnitt roh schmeckt neutral,das Fleisch ist reinweiß und verfärbt sich auch nach längerer Zeit nicht!Die Konsistenz des Pilzfleisches ist knusprig !Gefunden habe ich einige Exemplare zwischen Pfifferlingen im Moos im Wurzelbereich von Fichten!
Anbei einige Fotos:


----------



## HAKSE (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jep sind Gallenröhrlinge. Leider ungenießbar.


----------



## honeybee (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich würde auch auf Gallenröhrling tippen. Hatten dieses Jahr selber einige Exemplare, die nicht wirklich Bitter waren.


----------



## gismowolf (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@HAKSE
@Jana
Ich kenne Gallenröhrlinge seit 50 Jahren!!Aber die Färbung der Kappen der gefundenen Röhrlinge ist wesentlich dunkler als bei allen Gallenröhrlingen,die ich bis jetzt im selben Wald gesehen habe!!?Und weil sie überhaupt nicht bitter schmecken,war der Grund,warum ich hier um Hilfe bat!Ich werde nach einer Woche zur gleichen Stelle gehen und nachsehen,ob sich die weißen Röhrchen an der Kappenunterseite rosa verfärbt haben!Erst dann glaube ich,daß es tatsächlich Gallenröhrlinge sind!Vorerst mal besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!!#6


----------



## angler1996 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gismo
ich tippe auch aúf Bitterling; Achtung nur Gelesen: es soll ca 1 bis 2% geben, die den bitteren Geschmack nicht wahrnehmen. Nur wenn du die seit 50 Jahren kennst, kannst Du Dir die Antwort selber geben:q
Das Ergebnis Deiner Beobachtung würde mich auch interessieren, stell ein Schild daneben

Stehen lassen!!!

Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nö, das ist kein Gallenröhrling. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn die Farben halbwegs original sind.

Ich tippe auf den Bronzeröhrling (Boletus aereus), vorausgesetz da war auch nur ein Laubbaum im Umkreis von 20 Metern.
Es gibt jedoch noch eine Reihe anderer Boleten, die recht selten sind.

Hilfreich wären Nahaufnahmen des Stiels. 

Die Bitterkeit ist kein sicheres Merkmal. Es gibt sowohl Menschen, die bitter nicht oder kaum schmecken, als auch Gallenröhrlinge, die nicht bitter sind.
Genießbar sind milde Gallenröhrlinge auf jeden Fall, denn sie sind nicht giftig.

Nachtrag:

Stell die Bilder doch mal hier

http://www.pilzforum.eu/board/index.php

ein. Ist ein nettes Forum.


----------



## gismowolf (3. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich danke Euch allen für die Hilfestellungsnahmen!Ich war heute früh wieder an der selben Stelle und siehe da,die Röhrchenan der Kappenunterseite haben sich von reinweiß in schmutzigweiß rosafarben angehaucht verfärbt!
Es sind also tatsächlich Gallenröhrlinge!Gekostet habe ich auch nochmal.Sie schmeckten absolut nicht bitter!Ca.30m von dieser Stelle fand ich ein einzelnes Exemplar,der jedoch sehr bitter schmeckte!War ich heilfroh,daß meine Sinne doch noch normal funktionieren!


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Seltsam ist trotzdem, dass auf dem vierten Bild die Röhren an Druckstellen scheinbar gelblich verfärben.

Aber so isses mit den Farben auf Fotos manchmal. 

Das jetzige Bild zeigt sehr schön den Gallenröhrling.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

so langsam gehts auch hier los mit den Pilzen..
http://img109.*ih.us/img109/3319/060812.jpg


----------



## mig23 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@fischandy1980
wie nennen sich die rechten im bild bei euch ?
bei uns sagt man kälbergrieß, krause glucke und fette henne dazu !
habt ihr bei euch andere bezeichnungen ?
zu den pfifferlingen sagen wir eierschwammerl !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo mic23

Krause Glucke oder auch Fette Henne sagt man bei uns. Kälbergries, das hör ich zum ersten mal
Pfifferlinge sind bei uns Pfifferlinge#h 

LG Andy

P.S. Pfefferling sagt mein arbeitskollege :q


----------



## mig23 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke andy !
es werden ja oft regional sehr unterschiedliche namen für den selben pilz verwendet ! ich finde das irgendwie interessant !
so nennt man bei uns z.b. den hexenröhrling tannenpilz oder zigeuner, den goldröhrling wegseucher ... usw.


----------



## harryparske (23. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo 
Was ist los an der Pilsfront?
Ist es überall zu Trocken?
Bei uns in Ostwestfahlen findet man im Moment nichts!
Gruss Harry


----------



## sprogoe (24. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, wenn es bei Euch nicht genügend Pils gibt, wo denn?


----------



## harryparske (25. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo sprogoe
Das Pils aus Herford oder Detmold schmeckt zwar sehr lecker,
aber es verdamft in der Pfanne beim braten.
Aber Spass bei Seite.
Es müsste jetzt wieder losgehen mit den Pilzen.
Gruss Harry


----------



## silviomopp (25. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

in der Eifel Raum Aachen ist es noch viel zu trocken , von daher fehlanzeige ...#d


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Harry,

sollte auch ´nen Spaß sein, so nach dem Motto:
"wenn schon keine Pilze in der Pfanne, dann wenigstens ´nen Pils im Glas".
Dennoch, weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der "Pilsjagt".

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Lausitzerangler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns passiert leider auch noch nicht viel. Haben auch nur Kiefernwälder und Sandboden.


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren am Wochenende im Sauerland unterwegs und haben keinen einzigen Steinpilz gesehen, dafür massenweise Pfifferlinge, jedoch leider sehr klein. Eigentlich müsste ich genau heute nochmal los zu den Stellen...|rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass es hier langsam besser wird.
Aber wenn ich den Artikel aus der heutigen Ausgabe unserer Tageszeitung lese, dann geh ich wohl doch besser angeln 

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3382483-100-schwammerln_fehlanzeige,1,0.html


----------



## Lausitzerangler (7. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich geh in 2h mal wieder auf Pilz-Pirsch mal sehen ob was geht. Sag dann Montag mal Bescheid ob was ging.

Mfg Juri


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass es hier langsam besser wird.
> Aber wenn ich den Artikel aus der heutigen Ausgabe unserer Tageszeitung lese, dann geh ich wohl doch besser angeln
> 
> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3382483-100-schwammerln_fehlanzeige,1,0.html




du hasses gut: hier hängen wir zwischen nixpilz und nixfisch.
und sind noch nicht mal mehr bundeshauptstadt.
ok, das mit der pol{pfui}itik lassen wir mal draussen, 
pilze aber: nirgendwo! (ist so trocken, dass ich mich noch nicht mal im wald zu rauchen traue (joke: rauche trotzdem :m))


----------



## angler1996 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> du hasses gut: hier hängen wir zwischen nixpilz und nixfisch.
> und sind noch nicht mal mehr bundeshauptstadt.
> ok, das mit der pol{pfui}itik lassen wir mal draussen,
> pilze aber: nirgendwo! (ist so trocken, dass ich mich noch nicht mal im wald zu rauchen traue (joke: rauche trotzdem :m))


 
nach nem Waldbrand wächst es besonders gut|supergri:m
Hab heute ne Runde gedreht, nix, nado oder so
Nicht mal ein schöner Giftpilz


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nach nem Waldbrand wächst es besonders gut|supergri:m
> Hab heute ne Runde gedreht, nix, nado oder so
> Nicht mal ein schöner Giftpilz




...oder so, ist sich "nada" und klingt ähnlich verzweifelt wie ich mich fühle:"Nicht mal ein schöner Giftpilz".

ich beneide Ralle(24!), der findet immer pilze. 
(sein problem ist: unterm mikroskop sehen seine funde geil aus, in seiner geretteten single-pfanne machen die noch nicht mal 'ne figur:m)


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Single-Pfanne?
Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? |bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nänä, nix Single. Ich steh nach wie vor unterm Pantoffel.|supergri


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nänä, nix Single. Ich steh nach wie vor unterm Pantoffel.|supergri


 
Na dann pass auf, dass sie nicht mitliest , sonst gibts zum Pantoffel die Pfanne|smash:
:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jose meinte wahrscheinlich die Pfanne mit 12cm Durchmesser, wo Du immer alle Deine gefangenen Fische auf einmal drin brätst...:m :q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jose meinte wahrscheinlich die Pfanne mit 12cm Durchmesser, wo Du immer alle Deine gefangenen Fische auf einmal drin brätst...:m :q:q:q



Wo ist der Verwarnbutton ??????

Verdammt,Verdammt,Verdammt.......|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab einen Vorgarten, an meinem Schulweg, da hab ich heute den ersten Pilz gesehen. Ich glaube das das ein Hexenröhrling ist, also demnächst mal die Pfifferling und Steinispots checken.


----------



## Jose (10. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Verwarnbutton ??????
> 
> Verdammt,Verdammt,Verdammt.......|supergri




selper schult :m


----------



## kämml (11. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In meiner Gegend gibts seit Freitag gut Steinpilze u. Rotkappen.
An Sonntag war ich ~3Std unterwegs und bin mit 26 Steinis nach Hause.
Pfifferlinge sind im moment wenige da, denen fehlt etwas Regen denk ich mal.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War grad mal ne halbe Stunde im Wald, hab an sich kaum Pilze gesehen. Auf einer Stelle wuchs ein Haufen steinharter mir unbekannter Pilze, Brauner Hut, gelber Stiel und gelbe Röhren. Und der Hut ist teilweise "genarbt" würd ich mal so sagen. Vielleicht hat jemand ne idee? Ansonsten hab ich 2 Hexenr. gefunden, Steinis leider nicht.
Hat jemand News aus dem Raum Hagen/Dortmund?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren:
Z.Z. kalkuliere ich in "Kilo pro Stunde"...

Man muß halt seine Plätze haben!|rolleyes

Unten seht Ihr die Ausbeute von ca. vier Stunden.
Wobei ich 80% in einer Stunde erwischt habe, die restliche Zeit hab ich nach neuen Stellen Ausschau gehalten.
Insgesamt waren es gut 5 Kilo!

Wenn ich nach Feierabend noch schnell meinen Hotspot abgrase (zur Not mit Stirnlampe), geh ich, nach einen knappen Stunde, nicht unter einem Kilo heim...

Allerdings scheint´s heuer regional sehr unterschiedlich zu sein.

Grüße vom Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab grad eben auch mal wieder nach neuen Stellen gesucht, bin eigentlich sehr wegnah gelaufen hab aber ne gute Hand Pfifferlinge an einer neuen Stelle gefunden. Jetzt werd ich dann auch mal zu meinem andern Spot hinfahren, dann wird das nen leckeres Essen. 

Deine Pilze schauen so lecker aus


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Schöne Pilze, ja das ist aber momentan Regional, in Bayern sind schon Pilze da, wobei ich in Bayern immer aufpassen würde mit der Menge, wie wir alle sicherlich wissen, ist anfang Mai? 89 ne Wolke aus der Ukraine über Bayern hinweggezogen,
> wonach noch untersuchungen in den letzten Jahren den Geigerzähler nach oben schießen lassen in dem Gebiet
> Ja, das ist mir bekannt.
> :mIch werde auch nicht müde, jeden darauf hinzuweisen, daß man deswegen lieber nicht zum Schwammerlsuchen gehen sollte!
> ...



Ja, wir hatten hier die letzten Wochen immer wieder ordentliche Niederschläge (insgesamt mehr als 100mm).
Und dann plötzlich Tagestemperatueren von über 25°C...

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,
habe heute 2 Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge gefunden.
Das wars dann aber auch schon. 

Wie gehabt, einfach zu trocken in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in der Heide geht gar nix . Seit Wochen kaum Regen und sogar mein Fischteich hat sich um nen halben Meter abgesenkt. #d
Mit Glück ist mal ein Steinpilz oder eine Rotkappe drin . Maronen braucht man gar nicht erst suchen . Schätze mal dass es diesen Herbst genau so schlecht läuft wie 2011 . Da hilft nur noch dass mir mal ein Karton Kräutersaitlinge von der Palette fällt .


----------



## Lausitzerangler (24. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns läuft es auch schlecht. Eine Handvoll Butterpilze oder Lederpilze. Ab und zu eine kleine Fette henne. Das wars.
Werd heute Abend nochmal gezielt auf fette Henne Angreifen. Vorsichtshalber hole ich mir aber noch ne Packung Austernsaitlinge fürs Abendbrot ;-)

Mfg Juri


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Soooo,

endlich tut sich im RHM Gebiet auch wieder was.

Vor der Arbeit gerade mal schnell ne Waldinspektion durchgenommen.

Ergebnis: 29 Rotkappen!!!

Könnte ein interessantes Wochenedne werden.


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wer kann mir denn sagen, um welchen Pilz es sich hierbei handelt?
Habe in meinem Buch nichts gefunden.
Er stand bei uns hinter dem Haus auf der Wiese.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|kopfkratIst was für unsere Experten.
Für mich fällt der in die Kategorie: "Finger weg von Lamellenpilzen, außer es sind Pfifferlinge"


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Siggi,

der Standort "Wiese" passt zwar nicht, und es fehlen auch sonst wichtige Merkmale, wie der komplette Wurzelteil des Pilzes, aber so vom Augenschein her könnte es der Rehbraune Dachpilz (Pluteus cervinus)​ sein. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung, genau kann man das nicht sagen.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich würde aufgrund der rötlichen Färbung an den Lamellen zu der naheliegendsten Lösung tendieren, nämlich, dass es sich hierbei um einen ganz gewöhnlichen Perlpilz handelt. Durch Regen und Wachstumsumstände ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches, dass Exemplare ohne Perlen auf der Kappe vorkommen.
Zu meinem Vorvorredner sei gesagt, dass es mir sehr recht ist, dass viele Leute die Finger von den Lamellenpilzen lassen, dann bleibt mehr für mich übrig :vik:.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier noch ein paar Beispielbilder zum Perlpilz.
Der Perlpilz ist sehr variabel in seiner äusseren Erscheinung. Unverkennbar ist jedoch die rötliche Färbung an verletzten Stellen.
Durch Regen kann es zu einer Abwaschung der Perlen kommen, wie in Deinem Fall.

Gruß twitch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Twitch

Definitiv kein Perlpilz, auch wenn, wie Ralf schon erwähnt, einige wichtige Merkmale fehlen, eines ist jedoch unschwer zu erkennen, dem Pilz fehlt die Manschette am Stiel, somit fallen wohl die ganzen Wulstlinge weg.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Manschette sitzt so locker, dass sie oft schon im Pilzkorb verloren geht. Ich putze die meisten Pilze meistens gleich etwas ab und das erste was einem meistens entgegen kommt ist die Manschette. Daher würde ich keine so vorschnelle Behauptung aufstellen. Ausserdem weiss jeder, der viel in die Pilze geht, in welch unterschiedlichen Formen der Perlpilz auftritt und die auf dem Photo gezeigte Form ist mir ebenfalls nicht unbekannt.
Daher kann hier von "definitiv" keine Rede sein.
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.|wavey:


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

"Der *Perlpilz* (_Amanita rubescens_), auch *Rötender Wulstling* oder *Fleischchampignon* genannt, ist eine Pilzart aus der Familie der Wulstlingsverwandten. *Markant und namensgebend ist die rosarote bis rötliche Verfärbung an verletzten Stellen*."

Zitat Ende


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



twitch schrieb:


> Daher kann hier von "definitiv" keine Rede sein.
> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.|wavey:



Ich nehm's nicht persönlich, gleichwohl hier von definitiv definitiv die Rede sein kann, dieser Pilz hat definitiv nie eine Manschette besessen, und da du schon die Merkmale des Perlpilzes zitierst, wo ist denn die markante rötliche Färbung am Stielanschnitt(der im übrigen auch viel zu dünn ist)?
Jeder, der nicht nur viel in die Pilze geht, sondern auch Ahnung hat, wird dir hier sagen: Definitiv kein Perlpilz!
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen|wavey:


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Dachpilz kann ausgeschlossen werden, da als typisches Merkmal das Nichtvorhandensein von Vertiefungen in der Kappe gilt. |bla:


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich nehm's nicht persönlich, gleichwohl hier von definitiv definitiv die Rede sein kann, dieser Pilz hat definitiv nie eine Manschette besessen, und da du schon die Merkmale des Perlpilzes zitierst, wo ist denn die markante rötliche Färbung am Stielanschnitt(der im übrigen auch viel zu dünn ist)?
> Jeder, der nicht nur viel in die Pilze geht, sondern auch Ahnung hat, wird dir hier sagen: Definitiv kein Perlpilz!
> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen|wavey:


 
Stimmt. Zum Rest: um den wirklich bestimmen zu können, fehlt zumindest die Stielbasis.
Gruß A.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich möchte nicht meine Vermutung als 100% wahr hinstellen, dafür sieht man auf den Bildern nicht genug.
Zum Thema Ahnung : woran willst Du bitteschön sehen, dass dieser Pilz nie eine Manschette besessen hat ???

Siehe Beispielbild ohne Manschette direkt am Stiel


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

daß es kein Perlpilz ist, habe ich auch erkannt, da ich den sehr genau kenne und mich immer tierisch freue, daß andere Pilzsammler ihn für mich stehen lassen und er weder Perlen noch eine Manschette hat und im Anschnitt verfärbt sich auch nichts rosa.
Eine Stielbasis hat er auch nicht, denn ich habe ihn aus dem Boden gedreht und man sieht, daß an der Basis bereits der Wurzelansatz beginnt.
Auf dieser Wiese standen früher mal große Laubbäume und sicher sind noch Wurzeln davon im Boden.
Ich glaube schon, daß Ralle24 recht hat.

Hab´ mal dieses Foto von einem Rehbraunen Dachpilz gefunden:

http://www.mykonet.ch/images/Lamellenpilze/Pluteus_atromarginatus_Schwarzschneidiger_Dachpilz02.JPG

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lieber Twitch,

ich nehme das nicht persönlich, keine Bange.

Die Problematik bei Deiner Bestimmung besteht darin, dass sie sich auf nicht vorhandene Merkmale stützt. Die Hutbeschuppung und der Ring sind vergänglich und können beim Perlpilz schonmal verloren gegangen sein. Das fehlen ist aber kein Bestimmungskriterium für den Perlpilz. Gegen den Perlpilz spricht zudem, dass der gesamte Stiel, und vor allem die Bruchstelle an der Wurzel *nicht* röten. Auch Hutform und der lange, schlanke Stiel sprechen dagegen.

Die rosafärbung der Lamellen ist ebenfalls vage. Auf dem Bild siehst Du recht gleichmäßig rosa angehauchte Lamellen. Die des Perlpilzes sind weiß und verfärben sich nur bei Druck oder Beschädigungen, sowie im Zustand der Auflösung rötlich. Und das auch nicht gleichmäßig, sondern eher gefleckt.

Doch auch das ist kein hartes Kriterium.

Auf dem Foto ist jedoch ein bestimmungsrelevantes Merkmal zu erkennen, welches den Perlpilz mit völliger Sicherheit ausschließt. Betrachte den Lamellenansatz am Stiel. Man sieht sehr deutlich einen sehr weiten Abstand zwischen Lamellen und Stiel. Die Lamellen sind also frei. Die Lamellen des Perlpilzes reichen sehr nah an den Stiel heran und sind dort angeheftet. 

Den Dachpilz kann man hier nur vermuten, es kommen noch gut ein halbes Dutzend anderer Arten in Frage, aber nur anhand der beiden Fotos ist eine seriöse Bestimmung nicht möglich.

Grundsätzlich sollte man bei der Bestimmung von Pilzen anhand von Fotos und fehlenden Informationen ganz besonders vorsichtig sein, wenn man einen guten Speisepilz zu sehen wünscht. Es ist ja nicht auszuschließen, dass der Fragesteller Deiner mit Inbrunst vorgetragenen Bestimmung folgt, und sich diese Pilze frohen Mutes in die Pfanne haut.
Und das kann u.U. dann übel ausgehen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



twitch schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ahnung : woran willst Du bitteschön sehen, dass dieser Pilz nie eine Manschette besessen hat ???



Ich bin Seher!|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man bei der Bestimmung von Pilzen anhand von Fotos und fehlenden Informationen ganz besonders vorsichtig sein, wenn man einen guten Speisepilz zu sehen wünscht. Es ist ja nicht auszuschließen, dass der Fragesteller Deiner mit Inbrunst vorgetragenen Bestimmung folgt, und sich diese Pilze frohen Mutes in die Pfanne haut.
> Und das kann u.U. dann übel ausgehen.



Genau das, was ich eigentlich noch schreiben wollte!|wavey::q


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sprogoe schrieb:


> daß es kein Perlpilz ist, habe ich auch erkannt, da ich den sehr genau kenne und mich immer tierisch freue, daß andere Pilzsammler ihn für mich stehen lassen und er weder Perlen noch eine Manschette hat und im Anschnitt verfärbt sich auch nichts rosa.
> Eine Stielbasis hat er auch nicht, denn ich habe ihn aus dem Boden gedreht und man sieht, daß an der Basis bereits der Wurzelansatz beginnt.
> Auf dieser Wiese standen früher mal große Laubbäume und sicher sind noch Wurzeln davon im Boden.
> Ich glaube schon, daß Ralle24 recht hat.
> ...




Das Problem mit dem Rehbraunen Dachpilz ist jedoch, dass er dem Deinen zwar recht ähnlich sieht, aber die Kappe immer konvex, d.h. nach aussen gewölbt ist und keinerlei Vertiefungen aufweist, daher definitiv kein Rehbrauner Dachpilz.


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

da stehen noch ein paar mehr davon.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir die mal reinhauen und morgen berichten; wenn noch möglich?

Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



twitch schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Rehbraunen Dachpilz ist jedoch, dass er dem Deinen zwar recht ähnlich sieht, aber die Kappe immer konvex, d.h. nach aussen gewölbt ist und keinerlei Vertiefungen aufweist, daher definitiv kein Rehbrauner Dachpilz.




der Pilz ist erst gestern in Erscheinung getreten und da stehen noch 2 Stck. 1-2 Tage länger, deren Hutrand tatsächlich stark noch außen / oben gewölbt ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



twitch schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht meine Vermutung als 100% wahr hinstellen, dafür sieht man auf den Bildern nicht genug.
> Zum Thema Ahnung : woran willst Du bitteschön sehen, dass dieser Pilz nie eine Manschette besessen hat ???
> 
> Siehe Beispielbild ohne Manschette direkt am Stiel



Ein schönes Beispiel einer Mißbildung bzw. Wachstumsstörung.

Der junge Pilz hat eine Teilhülle, die die Fruchtschicht schützt. Die spannt sich vom Stiel ausgehend bis zum Hutrand. Bei einer gewissen Größe reißt diese Teilhülle normalerweise am Hutrand ab und hängt als "Ring" am Stiel herab.

Auf dem Foto ist die Teilhülle nicht am Hutrand abgerissen, sondern am Stiel, bzw. war dort durch eine Störung gar nicht 
angewachsen. Der "Ring" ist also auch auf dem Foto vorhanden, er hängt halt am Hutrand. Auf dem Bild von sprogoe ist jedoch sowohl der Stiel, als auch der Hutrand ohne jede Spur dieser Teilhülle.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Keine Angst, sollte es sich wider Erwarten doch um einen Rehbraunen Dachpilz handeln...der ist essbar.:q


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

richtig Ralf,

nicht einer der Pilze hat auch nur ansatzweise eine Hülle bzw. Manschette, auch keinerlei Reste davon.

Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



twitch schrieb:


> Keine Angst, sollte es sich wider Erwarten doch um einen Rehbraunen Dachpilz handeln...der ist essbar.:q



Mir sollten mal paar Schwamme zam essen:q#g


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



twitch schrieb:


> Keine Angst, sollte es sich wider Erwarten doch um einen Rehbraunen Dachpilz handeln...der ist essbar.:q



Ein Spruch des Kabarettisten Dieter Nuhr wäre nun angebracht, verstößt aber gegen die Boardregeln und unterbleibt daher von meiner Seite.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lieber Twitch,

ich nehme das nicht persönlich, keine Bange.
>*Warum auch ?

* Die Problematik bei Deiner Bestimmung besteht darin, dass sie sich auf nicht vorhandene Merkmale stützt. Die Hutbeschuppung und der Ring sind vergänglich und können beim Perlpilz schonmal verloren gegangen sein.
>*Richtig*.

Das fehlen ist aber kein Bestimmungskriterium für den Perlpilz. Gegen den Perlpilz spricht zudem, dass der gesamte Stiel, und vor allem die Bruchstelle an der Wurzel *nicht* röten. Auch Hutform und der lange, schlanke Stiel sprechen dagegen.
>*Die Hutform kommt durchaus vor beim Perlpilz, der Stiel gibt mir zugegeben zu denken.
* 
Die rosafärbung der Lamellen ist ebenfalls vage. Auf dem Bild siehst Du recht gleichmäßig rosa angehauchte Lamellen.

Die des Perlpilzes sind weiß und verfärben sich nur bei Druck oder Beschädigungen, sowie im Zustand der Auflösung rötlich. Und das auch nicht gleichmäßig, sondern eher gefleckt.
>*Das spräche für einen Grauen Wulstling, denn er neigt dazu zu bräunen.*

Doch auch das ist kein hartes Kriterium.

Auf dem Foto ist jedoch ein bestimmungsrelevantes Merkmal zu erkennen, welches den Perlpilz mit völliger Sicherheit ausschließt. Betrachte den Lamellenansatz am Stiel. Man sieht sehr deutlich einen sehr weiten Abstand zwischen Lamellen und Stiel. Die Lamellen sind also frei. Die Lamellen des Perlpilzes reichen sehr nah an den Stiel heran und sind dort angeheftet. 

Den Dachpilz kann man hier nur vermuten, es kommen noch gut ein halbes Dutzend anderer Arten in Frage, aber nur anhand der beiden Fotos ist eine seriöse Bestimmung nicht möglich.
>*Das ist korrekt und daher habe ich auch gesagt, dass ich meine Vermutungen nicht als der Weisheit letzter Schluss betrachte.*

Grundsätzlich sollte man bei der Bestimmung von Pilzen anhand von Fotos und fehlenden Informationen ganz besonders vorsichtig sein, wenn man einen guten Speisepilz zu sehen wünscht. Es ist ja nicht auszuschließen, dass der Fragesteller Deiner mit Inbrunst vorgetragenen Bestimmung folgt, und sich diese Pilze frohen Mutes in die Pfanne haut.
Und das kann u.U. dann übel ausgehen.
>*Den bedenkenlosen Verzehr habe ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, bzw. empfohlen, daher ist ein erwachsener Mensch in diesem Falle für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich und mein Gewissen frei von Schuld.:q
Davon abgesehen habe ich mich in Pilzen bisher noch nicht in gröberem Maße getäuscht, da ich diese häufig sammle und verzehre und immer noch in der Lage bin mich an derartigen Diskussionen zu beteiligen.
*


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel einer Mißbildung bzw. Wachstumsstörung.
> 
> Der junge Pilz hat eine Teilhülle, die die Fruchtschicht schützt. Die spannt sich vom Stiel ausgehend bis zum Hutrand. Bei einer gewissen Größe reißt diese Teilhülle normalerweise am Hutrand ab und hängt als "Ring" am Stiel herab.
> 
> ...



Jaaa, ich weiß. Mit dem Bild wollte ich aber lediglich zeigen, dass es ab und zu sehr wohl Perlpilze ohne Spuren einer Manschette am Stiel gibt. Die Lamellen waren in diesem Falle unerheblich.



Schließlich sei noch gesagt, dass aufgrund des Vorhandenseins mehrerer Exemplare einer exakteren Bestimmung ja nichts im Wege steht.:m


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Spruch des Kabarettisten Dieter Nuhr wäre nun angebracht, verstößt aber gegen die Boardregeln und unterbleibt daher von meiner Seite.



Scheue Dich nicht mir eine PN zu schreiben, ich verstehe Spaß und kann auch über mich selbst lachen...:q


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich denke schon, daß es der Rehbraune Dachpilz ist, schaut mal hier:

http://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/RehbraunerDachpilz.htm

die dort beschriebenen Erkennungsmerkmale treffen auch weitgehends zu:

auf totem Holz / Reste eines vermodertem Baumstumpfes und dessen Wurzeln

Hut flach gebuckelt / stimmt, die Hutmitte einen kleinen Buckel

Stiel mit bräunlichen Längsrillen / sind vorhanden

Lamellen weiß, später rosa, frei / stimmt genau

Geschmack mild, leicht bitter / trifft auch zu, nur den Rettichgeruch konnte ich nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen

Siggi


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich gebe mich geschlagen und gebe im Bezug auf die Perlpilzvermutung meinen Vorrednern Recht.

Aaaaaber:

http://www.pilz-berater.de/dachpilz.html

hier steht : "immer gewölbt bis flachkonvex, aber niemals       niedergedrückt oder trichterartig."

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dachpilze

hier steht: "Der Hut ist immer gewölbt bis flach konvex, aber niemals niedergedrückt oder trichterartig vertieft."


----------



## Kauli11 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sprogoe schrieb:


> da stehen noch ein paar mehr davon.
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir die mal reinhauen und morgen berichten; wenn noch möglich?
> 
> Siggi


 
Hau rein Siggi,

jeder Pilz ist essbar!!! Manche nur einmal.#6


----------



## Kauli11 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jetzt mal eine Frage:

Hat schon jemand in NRW Erfolge beim Pilzesuchen zu melden?
War gestern bei Regen mal los,aber außer jeder Menge Kartoffelboviste nichts gescheites gefunden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



twitch schrieb:


> Ich gebe mich geschlagen und gebe im Bezug auf die Perlpilzvermutung meinen Vorrednern Recht.
> 
> Aaaaaber:
> 
> ...




Na gut, einmal versuche ich es noch.

Richtig ist, dass Dachpilze immer eine zentrale Erhebung in der Hutmitte haben, also gebuckelt sind.
Das schließt aber grade bei älteren Exemplaren nicht aus, dass die Hutrandzone sich nach oben wölbt und den Buckel überragt. Man hat dann sozusagen einen flachen Trichter mit einem Buckel in der Mitte. Und dieser Buckel kann dann fast verschwinden. In der Hutmitte sieht man eine dunklere Zone, das kann der Hof um den Buckel herum sein. Dass der Pilz zusätzlich wohl noch durch eine Ranke o.ä genau in der Mitte im Wachstum behindert wurde, erschwert das Erkennen noch  zusätzlich. 

Und um auch das nochmal festzuhalten, eine seriöse Bestimmung ist anhand der Bilder nicht möglich. Auch meine Vermutung "Dachpilz" beruht nur darauf, dass mir nichts besseres einfällt. 
Nur einen Perlpilz schließe ich völlig aus.


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hau rein Siggi,
> 
> jeder Pilz ist essbar!!! Manche nur einmal.#6



Vorschlag Kauli,

ich frier sie ein und lade Dich zum Essen ein, zu zweit stirbt es sich leichter:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## silviomopp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine Frage:
> 
> Hat schon jemand in NRW Erfolge beim Pilzesuchen zu melden?
> War gestern bei Regen mal los,aber außer jeder Menge Kartoffelboviste nichts gescheites gefunden.




Im Westen von NRW , Eifel rund um Aachen bis ins Hohe Venn ist es absolut tote Hose .  Ich war ende Juni mal für 2 stunden und hatte eine Handvoll Steinpilze , seitdem ist es wie abgeschnitten . Nix zu sehen #d , von daher Gedult, sie kommen schon noch .....


----------



## harryparske (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo
War heute im Wald.
Ausser einige Stinkmorcheln nichts!!
Man hofft von Woche zu Woche.
Gruss Harry


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Im Westen von NRW , Eifel rund um Aachen bis ins Hohe Venn ist es absolut tote Hose .  Ich war ende Juni mal für 2 stunden und hatte eine Handvoll Steinpilze , seitdem ist es wie abgeschnitten . Nix zu sehen #d , von daher Gedult, sie kommen schon noch .....



|kopfkratWie viel Hoffnung hast Du da noch?

Hier sind alle der Meinung es ist langsam vorbei...

Wo ich vor noch ein paar Wochen die Steinpilze Kiloweise rausgeschleppt hab, findet man nur noch ganz vereinzelt mal einen.
Mischpilze hätte ich dort mit der Sense mähen könnnen, aber da wächst, von Perlis und grauen Wulstlingen abgesehen, auch gar nix mehr.
Keine Maronen, keine Hexenröhrlinge, ja nicht mal ein Rotfußröhrling ist mehr zu sehen.

Dafür ist jetzt alles voller Fliegenpilze!

An Trockenheit kann´s hier auch nicht liegen.
Die Bedingungen wären eigentlich nicht schlecht.

Mal schaun, wie´s weitergeht.
Ist meine erste Steinpilzsaison in der Gegend.
An meinen alten Fanggründen hab ich teilweise bis Mitte Dezember (trotz leichtem Bodenfrost!) ernten können...

Wie lange dauert, Eurer Meinung nach, die Saison?


----------



## silviomopp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Nachtschwärmer : auch hier ging es vor einigen Jahren erst mitte Oktober los und dauerte dann bis ende November , aber dafür dann in Massen . Bei uns war es einfach nur zu trocken in den letzten Monaten . Bei leichtem Bodenfrost hatte ich auch schon Maronen , ohne Wurm und Tadellos . Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf !!!


----------



## 2Fast2Real (29. September 2012)

Hi
Ich habe heute beim forellenfischen einen guten schwung "parasole"gefunden.
Ich bin nur ein wenig skeptisch weil ich sie am waldrand auf einer wiese gefunden habe und ich sie bisher nur mitten im wald gefunden habe.
Ich bin mir zu 99.9% sicher das es parasole sind, würde mich aber über eine bestätigung sehr freuen.

Gruß
2fast2real












Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## paule79 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

HaLLO,
heute hatten wir Gewässerdienst und ich habe viele Pilze gesehen.
Ich habe schon oft überlegt,ob man die essen kann.
Gibt es irgendein Buch oder so womit man Pilze als Anfänger bestimmen kann.

Ci@o


----------



## silviomopp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



paule79 schrieb:


> HaLLO,
> heute hatten wir Gewässerdienst und ich habe viele Pilze gesehen.
> Ich habe schon oft überlegt,ob man die essen kann.
> Gibt es irgendein Buch oder so womit man Pilze als Anfänger bestimmen kann.
> ...



um Gottes willen !!! Ich rate dir, erstmal eine Pilzberatung aufzusuchen und nicht Online o.ä. zu Versuchen . Als wirklicher Neuling würde ich mir einen Pilzsammler suchen , der Dich mal mitnimmt und dir bestimmte Merkmale zeigen kann , aber bitte nicht per Buch - das kann schlimm enden !!!


----------



## Kauli11 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Vorschlag Kauli,
> 
> ich frier sie ein und lade Dich zum Essen ein, zu zweit stirbt es sich leichter:m
> 
> Gruß Siggi


 
Welche Getränke werden serviert?|kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Parasol wächst eigentlich auch eher am Waldrand, schau mal bei den kleinen wie die unten ausschauen. Der Parasol hat ja so einen unverwechselbar fetten Fuß wenn er grade rauskommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Parasol wächst eigentlich auch eher am Waldrand, schau mal bei den kleinen wie die unten ausschauen. Der Parasol hat ja so einen unverwechselbar fetten Fuß wenn er grade rauskommt.



Der "unverwechselbare" fette Fuß zeichnet so ziemlich alle Vertreter der Gattung Macrolepiota aus. Einen besonders schönen, fetten Fuß hat der Gift-Riesenschirmling (Macrolepiota venenata), den man bestimmt nicht in der Pfanne haben möchte.

Die Merkmale des Parasols sind:

- ein auf dem Stiel frei verschiebbarer, doppelter Ring
- ein deutlich genatterter Stiel
- fehlende, deutliche Verfärbung an verletzten Stellen

Die auf den Bildern gezeigten Pilze würde ich auch als Parasole einordnen. Allerdings ist das eine grobe Einschätzung, die nur anhand von Bildern keinesfalls ausreicht, eine Verzehrempfehlung zu erteilen. 

Es gibt zudem in der nahestehenden Gattung Lepiota, die für den Laien nicht einwandfrei von den Macrolepiota zu unterscheiden ist, einige sehr giftige Arten, von denen z.B. Lepiota helveola sogar lebensgefährlich giftig ist.

Grundsatz: Wer seine Pilze nicht selber und zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann, sollte sie unbedingt einem Pilzsachverständigen in der Nähe vorlegen. Internetbestimmungen sind russisch Roulette.


----------



## sprogoe (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Welche Getränke werden serviert?|kopfkrat




Na alle, die *Du* mitbringst.:m

Siggi


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab noch überlegt ob ichs überhaupt schreiben soll, war ja klar das ihr das missversteht. Aber wer im Internet seine giftigen Pilze aussortieren lässt der brauch sich nicht wundern. 
Ich sammel nur was ich einwandfrei selbst erkenne. Manchmal nehm ich auch was mit zum bestimmen, und wenn ichs als essbar bestimme ess ichs trotzdem nicht. 
Wenn man Pilze sammeln will, sollte man wirklich jemanden haben der einen mal mitnimmt. Die essbaren Pilze sind mitunter sehr leicht zu erkennen. Die wo man es sich nicht zutraut die sammelt man halt nicht.


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

....statt am Wasser heute mal im Wald ...
2 Steinpilze, handvoll Maronen, Zigenlippen, diverse Birken- und Butterpilze, Gold- und Rotfußröhrlinge ... 
Abendbrot heute ist gesichert !


----------



## mathei (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*






ergebnis 5 pilze in 2 std.





ist wohl doch noch zu früh bei uns.


----------



## ralle (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Beim 1. Bild haste (warum auch immer) verwackelt , und beim zweiten ist der Teller halb leer/voll.


----------



## mathei (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

tja es gibt solche tage


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute Rotfüße,Pfifferlinge,Maronen (alles wenig) dann noch unbestimmte Röhrlinge die ich mal hab stehen lassen weil sie so säuerlich rochen bzw einfach unappetitlich aussahen. 
Außerdem meinen ersten Steini diese Saison gefunden ebenso einen Raufußröhrling. 
Hab mal wieder einen neuen, wirklich sehr schönen Wald besucht.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (30. September 2012)

Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der "unverwechselbare" fette Fuß zeichnet so ziemlich alle Vertreter der Gattung Macrolepiota aus. Einen besonders schönen, fetten Fuß hat der Gift-Riesenschirmling (Macrolepiota venenata), den man bestimmt nicht in der Pfanne haben möchte.
> 
> Die Merkmale des Parasols sind:
> 
> ...






Danke für deine antwort.
Wie gesagt, ich war mir sicher das es sich um parasole handelt. Ich habe nur eben noch nie welche am waldrand bzw. auf einer wiese am waldrand gefunden.
Ich habe die parasole heute paniert, gegessen und genossen.
Aber ich gebe dir schon recht das pilzbestimmung im netz riskant bzw. nicht möglich ist.

Gruß
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Danke für deine antwort.
> Wie gesagt, ich war mir sicher das es sich um parasole handelt. Ich habe nur eben noch nie welche am waldrand bzw. auf einer wiese am waldrand gefunden.
> Ich habe die parasole heute paniert, gegessen und genossen.
> Aber ich gebe dir schon recht das pilzbestimmung im netz riskant bzw. nicht möglich ist.
> ...



Ok, wenn es darum geht.

Wiese und Waldrand sind typische Standorte für den Parasol.
Im Wald findet man stattdessen häufiger den Safranschirmling, der von vielen als Parasol gesammelt wird.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe dir schon recht das pilzbestimmung im netz riskant bzw. nicht möglich ist.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen!

Wenn man bedenkt, daß das hier ein Anglerforum ist, und ich mir anschau´was das bei der Bestimmung von Fischarten herauskommt...

Ich würde sagen, hier Pilze bestimmen zu lassen ist:
:mEine todsichere Sache!!!


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Naja, am Sonntag mal wider einen Versuch unternommen.
Es brachte einige mehr als auf den Bildern:











und zusätzlich noch einige Würzpilze, lieber ohne Bilder

Große Mengen sind aber wirklich was anderes.

Gruß A.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbe7gLxqBEs&feature=player_profilepage

Es will halt einfach nicht dies Jahr!


----------



## 2Fast2Real (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn es darum geht.
> 
> Wiese und Waldrand sind typische Standorte für den Parasol.
> Im Wald findet man stattdessen häufiger den Safranschirmling, der von vielen als Parasol gesammelt wird.




Der Unterschied zwischen Parasol und Safranschirmling ist mir bekannt und ich habe beide schon oft gesammelt aber eben beide im Wald. Mir war es einfach nicht bekannt das Parasole an Waldrändern und in Wiesen wachsen - aber man lernt eben nie aus #6

Gruß
2Fast2Real


----------



## Gizzmo (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus aus Hessen,

waren heute mal nur aus Lust an der Freude im Wald und konnten überraschend diese kleine Familie entdecken. Auf dem ersten Foto sieht der rechte Pilz auch wie ein Steinliz aus, aber beim putzen ist uns doch die eher gelbliche Unterseite aufgefallen. Von der Kappe her geht er auch eher ins rötliche, aber der Stiel war halt typisch Steinpilz. Da es der älteste aus der Gruppe war, denk ich ja mal das es daran liegt.
Ansonsten lassen wir es uns heute, bei diesem für Pilze doch eher untypischen Wetter, gleich doppelt schmecken.

greetz...


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute die ersten Steinpilze und Maronen gefunden.#6

Denke mal,daß es jetzt nach dem Regen erst richtig los geht.#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Gizzmo:
Das sind alles wunderschöne Steinpilze!
Daß ab einem gewissen Alter die Röhren gelb werden, ist völlig normal.

(Hier sei trotzdem erwähnt, daß eine Fernbestimmung über´s Internet bei Pilzen hochriskant ist!
Deshalb sollte man wirklich nur Pilze essen, die man selbst (oder ein Pilzkundiger, zu dem man absolutes Vertrauen hat und sie in der Hand hatte) zweifelsfrei bestimmen konnte!!!)


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren gestern auch mal los bei Eversberg im Sauerland, bevor der große Regen kam.
Direkt beim "Einstieg" in den Wald ein feiner Birkenpilz und ein Fleckchen "knapp maßiger" Pfifferlinge. An einigen Stellen waren noch kleine gelbe Köpfchen im Moos, die sicher noch wachsen werden. Überraschend viele Fliegenpilze, einige von mir nicht näher betrachtete Lamellenpilze und die üblichen Schwämme an den abgestorbenen Bäumen, aber ansonsten nach wie vor keine Steinpilze oder Maronen #c
Mit ein paar vereinzelten Pfifferlingen und noch Champignons aus dem Supermarkt ergab es dann eine kleine Portion Mischpilze


----------



## Gizzmo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Nachtschwärmer78
Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wir haben tatsächlich diesen Pilz vorsichtshalber nicht verwertet. Da diese Steinpilze die ersten waren, die wir überhaupt gefunden haben, konnten wir noch halbwegs den Verlust verkraften...
Ist natürlich nur ein kleiner Happen geworden, aber die ersten selbst "gefangenen" Steinpilze waren gleich doppelt lecker.

greetz


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wat wuchert denn da in meinem Garten?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Seele,

das ist der _Glimmer-Tintling_ (Coprinus micaceus), Kein Speisepilz.
​


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hätte mich ja schwer gewundert wenn ich mal nen Pilz find den man essen kann.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

erlaube mir leisen Widerspruch;
theoretisch ist der schon essbar, nur sollte man in vorher und tagelang danach tunlichst auf Alkohol verzichten.
Das macht ihn dann tatsächlich ungenießbar.|supergri
Oder gibst neuere Erkenntnisse?
Gruß A.


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dann lieber keinen Pilz


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



seele schrieb:


> Dann lieber keinen Pilz


 
Da bin ich 100% bei Dir:m


----------



## Tomasz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In der Gegend um Teupitz, südlich von Berlin ist immer noch nicht viel zu holen. Aber immerhin sind in den letzten Tagen schon erste unbekannte Pilze zu finden. Der Regen der kommenden Tage läßt vielleicht hoffen. Die ersten Pilze gab es im Juli. Danach kam die große Dürre und bis vor ein paar Tagen war der Waldboden wohl zu trocken. Das einzige was man finden konnte waren Boviste. So schlecht wie in diesem Jahr war es schon lange nicht. Nur gut, dass ich vom letzten Jahr noch ein paar getrocknete Steinpilze habe. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Teupitz? verbindet sich bei mir nicht unbedingt zu erst mit Pilzen sind die dort nicht bleihaltig|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Teupitz? verbindet sich bei mir nicht unbedingt zu erst mit Pilzen sind die dort nicht bleihaltig|kopfkrat
> Gruß A.



Insider?!
Ja das waren noch Zeiten, als wir auf allen Vieren in den Sperrgebieten Pilze suchen waren und jeden Deckung ausnutzen mussten, um nicht erwischt zu werden. Meine Schwester wurde trotzdem mal Hops genommen und musste mehrere Stunden Kartoffeln schälen|supergri.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> erlaube mir leisen Widerspruch;
> theoretisch ist der schon essbar, nur sollte man in vorher und tagelang danach tunlichst auf Alkohol verzichten.
> Das macht ihn dann tatsächlich ungenießbar.|supergri
> Oder gibst neuere Erkenntnisse?
> Gruß A.



Jein,

Alkohol in Verbindung mit Pilzen ist generell nicht anzuraten, bei Tintlingen sollte man auf jeden Fall darauf verzichten.

Es sind aber auch des öfteren Fälle bekannt geworden, wo es nach dem Verzehr von Tintlingen ohne Alkohol zu Beschwerden gekommen ist. Drum sollte man (mit Ausnahme des Schopftintlings) generell darauf verzichten. Zumal da sowieso nicht viel dran ist.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein,
> 
> 
> Es sind aber auch des öfteren Fälle bekannt geworden, wo es nach dem Verzehr von Tintlingen ohne Alkohol zu Beschwerden gekommen ist. Drum sollte man (mit Ausnahme des Schopftintlings) generell darauf verzichten. Zumal da sowieso nicht viel dran ist.


 
Das mit den bekannt gewordenen Fällen ist mit neu, gut zu wissen, danke.
Ne, wenn man die in die Pfanne steckt, bleibt nix übrig und ein kulinarischer Hochgenuss ist was anderes. 
Schopftintling ist geschmacklich ne andere Welt
Gruß A.


----------



## knutemann (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wäre schön, wenn einer was wüsste#c

Ich hab heut neben ca. 2 kg superfrischen Maronen und einem Steinpilz folgende Geschöpfe entdeckt.

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/841/20121005131415.jpg/

Die Kappen waren nicht ganz so dunkel wie auf dem Bild. Weiterhin befindet sich bei den etwas älteren Pilzen ein ganz kleiner weißer Saum auf der oberen Seite am äußeren Kappenrand.


Sie standen in einem Eichenhochwald Unterwuchs:Hainbuche, Buche. Boden: moorig

Konnte diese Pilze anhand meines Buches nicht genau identifizieren. Um was kann es sich denn handeln|kopfkrat

Vielen Dank


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Rotfuß?


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe eben auch noch im Pilzbuch geguckt . Sieht nach Rotfuß Röhrling aus . Wachsen bei uns in der Staatsforst ziemlich häufig , mitgenommen habe ich sie nie . Ansonsten hat der heftige Regen hier endlich mal etwas gebracht . 10 Minuten um unsere Teiche gelatscht und schöne große Steinpilze gefunden . Morgen werde ich mal schauen ob sich die Maronen auch zeigen . #h


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Denke auch,daß es ein Rotfußröhrling ist.

Heute Nachmittag,nach dem Regen schöne Steinpilze,Birkenpilze,Maronen,goldrörling und Butterpilze gefunden.

Der Regen hat geholfen,denn jetzt geht es richtg los.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na super, gehts genau los wo ich in Urlaub fahre! Hoffentlich gibts in Spanien Revellons!


----------



## knutemann (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten|rolleyes

Heute sehr enttäuschendes Ergebnis Nach zwei Stunden im strömenden Regen ca. 500 Gr. Maronen und ein Ministeinpilz. Wir hatten gestern Morgen extra mal zwei ca. 3 cm große Maronen stehen lassen, um zu sehen, wie so ein Pilz in 24 Std. wächst. Nicht einen mm sind die Dinger größer geworden:c


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bin heute auch mal wieder in den wald. noch nix zu holen hier im norden.
bei pfifferlingen weiss ich immer nicht ob echt oder unecht. deswegen lasse ich sie stehen.


----------



## silviomopp (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In der Eifel bei Aachen geht es auch langsam los . Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich eine gute Mahlzeit zusammen . Rotfüße , Maronen und sehr junge Steinpilze. Man muß aber noch gründlich Suchen , weil sie alle noch sehr klein sind.


----------



## Angie02 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war heute Nachmittag mit meiner kleinen Tochter für 45 min im Wald. Ergebniss konnte  sich sehen lassen. 
3 mittelgrosse Steinpilze und ca 800 g Maronen 

Bilder habe ich keine gemacht, gleich kommen die Pilze in die Pfanne und werden mit Nudeln vertilgt ....LECKER


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute waren die "Pilzgötter"auf meiner Seite nach 3 Tagen mies-gut-Wetter sofort mal in den Wald.


Nach 1,5h einen Korb voll mit Pfifferlingen so ca.600gr und 2(!) Krauseglucken oder für manche bekannt als "Fette Henne" und keine nennenswerte Anzahl an Stein-, Birkenpilzen.


----------



## Ines (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute meine ersten strammen Birkenpilze geerntet. Frisch gesprossen und absolut wurmfrei. 
Es geht hier offenbar doch noch los.


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren heute auch mal im Wald unterwegs und gingen mit vollen Körben nach Hause.

Gefreut hatte es mich, das wir alles schön gemischt hatten. 
Blutreizker, Butterpilze, Steinpilze, Rotkappen, Sandröhrlinge, Lärchenröhrlinge, Maronen und Birkenpilze.

Da werde ich die Woche bestimmt nochmal los machen.....


----------



## gismowolf (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Funde bei uns im Hausruckwald sind ident könnte man sagen!


----------



## forellenfrank (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,ich kann nicht nur Forellen fangen,ich kann auch Pilze suchen und auch finden:k, nachdem wir gestern schon einen halben Korb gefunden haben, war es heute noch besser.Der Regen hat dem Wachstum der Pilze wohl gut getan 

Hier der Erfolg von heute ...
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.....|stolz:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch den erfolgreichen Pilzsuchern !!!

Ja, da habe ich mich am gestrigen Morgen bei einem Hegefischen doch erst geärgert, dass es noch immer (schon die ganze Nacht) so geschüttet hat aber das Pilzsucherherz hat schon kleine Freudensprünge veranstaltet. 

Kennt ihr das? 

Mit den Augen die Feeder beobachtet und die Ohren hörten hintendran schon die Pilze wachsen. |rolleyes

Ein moderner Angler hätte es wohl anders herum gemacht.

Mit den Augen den Hang abgesucht und die Ohren gen akustischen Bissanzeiger ausgerichtet. |bigeyes

Heute Morgen ging es vor der Arbeit, natürlich ohne Angel, erst mal auf einen kurzen Abstecher in den Wald. 
Leider war es jedoch noch viel zu dunkel. :c
Zum Glück blieben mir aber ein paar Rotkappen treu und standen dort wo sie eigentlich “immer“ anzutreffen sind und konnten somit mehr oder weniger ertastet werden.#t
Auf dem Rückweg zeigte sich dann sogar der erste Steinpilz.|supergri

Ja, auch hier im RHM-Gebiet könnte es nun nochmal interessant werden.|rolleyes

Werde später mal schauen, was die Abenddämmerung noch so alles erblicken lässt. |rolleyes

Wünsche allen Pilzverrückten viel Erfolg!!! 

#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war am Sonntag Pilze suchen. Im ersten Wald wo ich schon Jahre Pilze suche waren nur 2 sehr kleine Steinpilze...sonst nichts. Bin dann 5km weiter gefahren in den nächsten Wald und konnte massenweise Steinpilze, Birkenpilze und ein paar Maronen finden, obwohl ich den Wald und die Pilzstellen gar nicht kannte. Konnte auch fast alle Pilze verwerten, nur 2 waren verwurmt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jepp, genau so läuft es hier auch gerade. 
Die eigentlich mir bekannten Plätze sind “noch“ wie leergefegt. 
Gestern Nachmittag dann aber nochmal eine Radtour unternommen und nach circa 6 Km  gen Süden standen plötzlich die ersten Steinpilze. 
Kann ja eigentlich nur an den regional unterschiedlichen Niederschlägen liegen !!!

:m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe bei meiner  gestrigen Tour noch das folgende tolle Exemplar entdeckt.  
Wer kann mir denn sagen um welchen Pilz es sich hierbei handelt?
Dachte erst an einen Buchen- oder Igel- Sachelbart.|kopfkrat
Konnte aber keine wirklich identischen Bilder ausfindig machen.#d
Denke aber, zumindest in unserer Region ein eher seltenes Geschöpf.|rolleyes Denn ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, bereits schon mal einen gesichtet zu haben.#c

Herbstliche Grüße aus Hessen #h


----------



## geeni (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hey ich seh grad du kommst aus Kelsterbach,
ich war heute im Mönchbruch Also direkt hinter Startbahn West im Wald spazieren. Da standen jede Menge Braunkappen, hab sie allerdings nicht mitgenommen wegen den Flugzeug Abgasen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Habe bei meiner  gestrigen Tour noch das folgende tolle Exemplar entdeckt.
> Wer kann mir denn sagen um welchen Pilz es sich hierbei handelt?
> Dachte erst an einen Buchen- oder Igel- Sachelbart.|kopfkrat
> Konnte aber keine wirklich identischen Bilder ausfindig machen.#d
> ...




Vergleiche den mal mit dem Dornigen Stachelbart  (Creolophus cirrhatus).​_ 
Ein schöner Fund, Glückwunsch.
_


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



geeni schrieb:


> Hey ich seh grad du kommst aus Kelsterbach,
> ich war heute im Mönchbruch Also direkt hinter Startbahn West im Wald spazieren. Da standen jede Menge Braunkappen, hab sie allerdings nicht mitgenommen wegen den Flugzeug Abgasen.


 

Servus,

sagte ich doch…… Kelsterbach 5 Kilometer gen Süden.
Kommt doch fast hin!!! :q

Ja lass deine Braunkappen mal nur stehen, es wird genügend geben die sich darüber freuen. |bigeyes

Mit der Belastung ist das halt so ein Thema. 
Der Dreck kommt mit dem Regen schließlich überall herunter.
Also dürfte ich ja noch nicht mal mehr den Salat aus meinem Kleingarten essen. :c

Aber hast schon recht es muss ja nicht direkt unter der Lande bzw. Anflugschneise oder auch der Autobahn sein.  #6

Schade dass es so weit bis zum Thüringer Wald ist |rolleyes

Obwohl ich glaube dort regnet es auch. |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat

Wäre aber definitiv mal interessant eine Belastungstabelle von Pilze aus verschiedenen Regionen zu haben. ;+

Gruß vom Walde unter den Fliegern #h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vergleiche den mal mit dem Dornigen Stachelbart (Creolophus cirrhatus).​
> 
> _
> Ein schöner Fund, Glückwunsch.
> _


 

Danke Ralle,

und wieder was dazu gelernt.

Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, habe ich ja wohl wirklich ein Prachtexemplar entdeckt. 

Da werde ich heute Nachmittag doch gleich noch mal los ziehen.

Denn man weis ja nieeeeee |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Ines (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Marönchen sprießen hier jetzt auch, und der dicke Steinpilz stand an einem belebten Fußweg. Hier das Resultat eines einstündigen Waldspaziergangs:


----------



## honeybee (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute nach der Arbeit auch nochmal schnell im Wald....

Meine erste Krause Glucke überhaupt......ich habe sie stehen lassen, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob die dunkleren Ränder ein Zeichen für einen "alten Pilz" sind...
http://1.2.3.10/bmi/*ih.us/scaled/landing/836/img4026eu.jpg

Davon gab es heute nicht so wahnsinnig viele, aber es hat gereicht
http://1.2.3.12/bmi/img507.*ih.us/img507/1558/img4027s.jpg

Sehr gefreut habe ich mich heute über sehr viele Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge.
Nach betrachten der Hutkappe dachte ich erst, er sei vermurmt....aber alles in Ordnung.

http://1.2.3.9/bmi/img515.*ih.us/img515/597/img4028xz.jpg

Weis jemand, warum die Hexenröhrlinge selten bis eigentlich gar nicht wurmig sind?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Jana,

genau so ist es, um so dunkler die Fette Henne ist  - umso älter.
Wenn sich dann die bereits Ränder bereits verdunkeln muss man wirklich abschätzen ob sich eine Mitnahme noch lohnt. Wobei sie dann gewiss noch nicht verdorben ist. Ich denke das Abdunkeln der Ränder hat etwas mit der Abtrocknung  jener zu tun hat. 

Das Hexenröhrlinge und auch z.B. Rotkappen weniger verwurmt  sind könnte daran liegen, das das Fleisch ja um einiges fester ist. Ob dies allerdings der alleinige Grund ist… #c

Vielleicht beinhalten sie ja auch irgendwelche Duftstoffe, nach denen wir Angler zur Moskito abwehr schon lange suchen. |kopfkrat

Wäre doch mal einen Versuch wert.
Beide Unterarme entblößen und einen davon kräftig mit einem Hexenröhrling einreiben. 

Weil ich gerade bei Versuch bin: 
Hat schon mal jemand sein Glück auf unsere Flossenträger mit z.B. einem Stück Steinpilz probiert.
Leckerer Duft, proteinhaltig, leicht zu beködern und auch noch als auftreibender Köder zu fischen. |rolleyes


War gestern ebenfalls wieder mit dem Radel unterwegs. :k


Grüße aus Südhessen  #h

P.S.: Wieso kann ich deine Bilder nicht sehen?
Oder anders herum, wie kann ich sie öffnen?


----------



## honeybee (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hmmm die gehen doch,.zumindest bei mir (also die Bilder)

Selbe Reihenfolge wie im Posting.....Krause Glucke, Marone und Hexenröhrling


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jeppp,

jetzt sind die Bilder zu sehen.

Die Fette- Henne hat wirklich schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel!!!

#h


----------



## Wobblerangeln (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war Gestern Pilze sammeln,fast Null,nun einen grosen ,,,,


----------



## Gizzmo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus,

habe bis vorgestern auch fleißig gesucht. Der grosse ist von vorgestern und hatte fast ein halbes Kilo. Die Ecke im Schirm und einiges vom Stiel ist natürlich weggefallen. Es blieben trotzdem noch fast 400 g übrig 
Die in der Schale bzw. auf den Küchentüchern sind von gestern und größtenteils wohl noch recht jung gewesen.
Heute hat mich das Wetter doch etwas abgeschreckt, aber ich starte mal am Wochenende einen neuen Versuch. Bei uns hat es zwar noch keine Minusgrade, aber ich befürchte das sich das in den nächsten Tagen noch ändern wird....

Bis dahin...

greetz


----------



## john_dory (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pe..  ähm, Glückwunsch zu den schönen Pilzfunden! 
War heute auch mal los. Steinpilze #d (bis auf ein paar, die es entweder schon hinter sich hatten, oder aber von Schneckenfraß arg gezeichnet waren).

Dieses Gebilde hier habe ich gefunden. Das Teil wuchs an einem Baumstumpf (Baumart nicht mehr zu identifizieren). Der Geruch ist angenehm. Oberseite glatt / wächsern, Unterseite irgendwie 'stoppelig'.

Weiß jemand, was das ist? |kopfkrat

EDIT:

Ich glaube, das ist ein 'Klapperschwamm' / Grifola frondosa /
Maitake oder Mitake genannt.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/baywatch-brimful/5051088517/lightbox/

Das linke Bild ist ziemlich irreführend (sorry), der Pilz steht auf einem umgedrehten Korb, gegen den er sich farblich kaum abhebt.


----------



## LachsW (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bissl was aus dem Chemnitzer Umland:


----------



## LachsW (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

und noch mehr...  #h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



john_dory schrieb:


> Dieses Gebilde hier habe ich gefunden. Das Teil wuchs an einem Baumstumpf (Baumart nicht mehr zu identifizieren). Der Geruch ist angenehm. Oberseite glatt / wächsern, Unterseite irgendwie 'stoppelig'.
> 
> Weiß jemand, was das ist? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Muß Das sein???#d

Du kennst den Pilz nicht, nimmst aber trotzdem einen ganzen Korb davon mit!#q

Um ihn (später ) zu bestimmen hätte ein Stückchen des "Gebildes" genauso gereicht!

Ein guter Freund unser Familie, ein Apotheker, war Pilzsachverständiger, der überregional bei Vergiftungen zu Rote gezogen wurde.
Er hat in seiner Apotheke eine kostenlose Beratung angeboten.

Wenn jemand mit einem Korb voller einzelnern, verschiedenen Pilze angekommen ist, hat er sich gerne auch Stunden Zeit genommen und jeden bestimmt und alles erklärt.

Wer aber keine Ahnung hatte, was er gesammelt hatte, aber einen ganzen Korb mit dem gleichen Pilz angeschleppt hat, oder wahllos alles mitgenommen hat um sie von ihm sortieren zu lassen, hat ist auf Granit gebissen:
:mSolchen Leuten hat er, grundsätzlich erklärt, daß sie ungenießbar oder giftig sind.
Selbst wenn sie kiloweise Steinpilze gesammet hatten...

Bei der Jagd und beim Fischen heißt es:
Was man nicht kennt, schießt/schlägt man nicht tot!

Beim Schwammerlsuchen gilt:
Was ich nicht (sicher) kenne laße ich stehen!
Zur Bestimmung kann man ein, zwei Exemplare mitnehmen (jung und alt).
Aber der Rest sollte doch bitte stehenbleiben!

Denk mal darüber nach!

Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Philla (15. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand was das für ein Pilz ist ? Sehe die Gau oft bei uns, war gestern unterwegs um habe sehr gut Maronen und Steinpilze gefunden. 

Dabei ist mir Immer wieder dieser gelbe kleine Pilz wenn es denn einer ist aufgefallen. 

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Philla,

auf Deinen Fotos ist zwar nicht allzuviel zu erkennen, aber vergleiche den mal mit dem Klebrigen Hörnling (Calocera viscosa).


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja,

und wenn man dann "hier" einen Pilz betimmen lassen möchte und nicht den Ganzen abgelichtet hat, kommen Antworten wie:

Da können wir leider nicht helfen, denn dazu müsste man auch den Stiel, Knolle usw. sehen. |kopfkrat

Im Prinzip hast du ja recht aber glaube mir, Kollege john_dory hatte eh schon ein schlechtes Gewissen weil er den Pilz abgeschnitten hat. 

So wie es scheint ist ja aber nichts tragisches passiert und er kann, wenn noch jemand seine Vermutung bestätigt den Pilz noch genießen.

Anbei hätte ich auch noch was zum bestimmen. 

#h


----------



## Tomasz (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> ...
> Anbei hätte ich auch noch was zum bestimmen.
> 
> #h



Um diese Pilze wirklich sauber bestimmen zu können, wäre es das Beste, wenn Du sie mir per Express-Boten zuschicken würdest. Am besten sauber gereinigt und gerne auch schon in kleine Stücken geschnitten. Am Besten legst Du noch ein Stück fetten Speck und eine Zwiebel dazu. Denn nur so lassen sich diese Pilze exakt bestimmen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Muß Das sein???#d
> 
> Du kennst den Pilz nicht, nimmst aber trotzdem einen ganzen Korb davon mit!#q
> 
> ...


 

Und "WEM"war dardurch geholfen|kopfkrat

Schade um die guten Pilze!!!

Denk mal darüber nach!!!


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wenn ich die auf dem blauen Untergrund bestimmen soll, bin ich nicht so anspruchsvoll, mir reicht anstelle von Speck als Beilage etwas Butter und Sahne|supergri


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Um diese Pilze wirklich sauber bestimmen zu können, wäre es das Beste, wenn Du sie mir per Express-Boten zuschicken würdest. Am besten sauber gereinigt und gerne auch schon in kleine Stücken geschnitten. Am Besten legst Du noch ein Stück fetten Speck und eine Zwiebel dazu. Denn nur so lassen sich diese Pilze exakt bestimmen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 

:m

Würde ich gerne tun, aber mir sind leider gerade die Zwiebeln ausgegangen  und bevor ich sie dann wieder zurück geschickt bekomme lassen ich sie mal lieber in der Gefriertruhe.

#h


----------



## Tomasz (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn ich die auf dem blauen Untergrund bestimmen soll, bin ich nicht so anspruchsvoll, mir reicht anstelle von Speck als Beilage etwas Butter und Sahne|supergri



Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass ich die große Schüssel im Vordergund zum Bestimmen bekomme und die beiden kleineren im Hintergrund. Das wäre nur fair, denn ich habe sie schließlich zuerst gefunden.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Bei uns geht es jetzt auch langsam los. Der Waldboden ist endlich durchfeuchtet und in den nächsten Tagen soll es nochmal mit bis zu 18°C richtig warm werden. Im letzten Jahr gab es zu dieser Zeit schon die ersten starken Nachtfröste und es war vorbei mit den Pilzen.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Würde ich gerne tun, aber mir sind leider gerade die Zwiebeln ausgegangen  und bevor ich sie dann wieder zurück geschickt bekomme lassen ich sie mal lieber in der Gefriertruhe.
> 
> #h



Zur Not würde es auch ohne Zwiebel gehen und da die Pilze aus der Ferne ungenießbar aussehen, würde ich sie Dir auch nicht zurück schicken sondern gleich bei mir entsorgen:m.
Lass sie Dir schmecken#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem ich heute morgen ersteinmal das Auto frei kratzen musste, bin ich dann auch noch einmal für eine Stunde in den Wald.

Das Ergebnis konnte sich sehen lassen....

Die ersten kleinen Hallimasch konnte ich auch entdecken.


----------



## john_dory (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ja und beim Pilzesammeln eben nicht unbedingt. Abgesehen davon, dass kein anderer sich nicht mehr am Blick des Pilzes erfreuen kann, passiert nämlich gar nichts. Anders als bei toten Rehen oder Fischen, ist der Pilzfruchtkörper eher mit einem Apfel zu vergleichen. Man pflückt ihn und nächstes Jahr hängt ein neuer am Baum...|rolleyes
> 
> Für Interessierte...
> klick klack



Danke, Kaulbarschspezi, so ähnlich hatte ich es mir dann auch gesagt, als ich mich habe hinreißen lassen |rotwerden


Heute habe ich mir dann die erste Dosis verabreicht #t. Eigentlich hatte ich mit Fischkopp ausgemacht, dass ich erstmal nur ein fingernagelgroßes Stückchen probiere und er mich engmaschig anruft (John_Dory allein zuhaus) #x. Und nach 24h dann ein etwas größeres Stückchen.

Aber dann siegte die Unvernunft und es ist etwas mehr geworden.

Der Geschmack war gut, aber nicht irgendwie spektakulär (was natürlich auch an meinen rudimentären Kochkünsten liegen kann). Und während ich so da saß und aß, überlegte ich, ob es vielleicht ein böses Omen war, dass die Google-Suche statt der erhofften Rezepte für 'Klapperschwamm' solche für 'Klapperschlange' hervorgebracht hatte |bigeyes und ich sah vor meinem geistigen Auge Nacktschwärmer mahnend mit dem Zeigefinger hin- und herwackeln  und den Kopf schütteln angesichts solcher Unvernunft |znaika: #y.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein Beutelchen mit Pilzresten um den Hals hängen (‚das habe ich gegessen‘), Krankenversicherungskarte und Telefonnummern der nächsten Angehörigen  dazu, mich schleunigst in Richtung Stadtmitte begeben, mich auf eine Bank setzen und warten?


_Detlev,

alter Freund: |engel:

Falls es schiefgeht – kannst Du ein Paar neuwertige Baitrunner haben._


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Endlich geht es hier auch los was die Maronen betrifft . Abgerundet durch ein paar sehr große und schöne Steinpilze war dieses Jahr das erste mal der Korb zur Zufriedenheit voll . 
Nun noch eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit . Habe eine Menge Rotfuß-Röhrlinge gefunden und sie erstmal stehen gelassen . Taugen sie etwas als Peisepilz ? Kann man sie mit anderen Pilzen verwechseln ? Gefunden habe ich sie ausschließlich im Buchenwald. Kappe durch Schneckenfraß leicht rötlich verfärbt . Unten am Stiel auch rötlich . Ansonsten gelbes und ziemlich festes Fleisch . Im Pilzbuch werden sie als durchaus guter Speisepilz geführt . Jemand Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Ines (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Rotfuß-Röhrlinge gefunden und sie erstmal stehen gelassen . Taugen sie etwas als Peisepilz ?



Also, ich nehme die Rotfuß-Röhrlinge als Beimischung zu "edleren" Pilzen wie Maronen etc., schmecken mir ganz gut.

Heute vor dem Haus wieder drei stramme Birkenpilze gefunden, ganz ohne Aufwand - eine Person wird immerhin davon satt.


----------



## honeybee (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Rotfußröhrlinge nehme ich auch nur mit zum beimischen und dann auch nur die jungen noch knackigen Exemplare.
Zum trocknen eignen sie sich auch.

Was es bei uns wieder in Massen gibt, sind die Kuhröhrlinge. Letztes jahr habe ich noch welche mitgenommen, dieses Jahr lasse ich alle stehen.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sorry meinte natürlich Speisepilz und nicht Peisepilz . 

@ Ines 

Danke für die Info . Südlich von Hamburg ? Dann wildern wir ja fast in der gleichen Gegend , oder ? #h


----------



## harryparske (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo
War gestern im Wald.
Ausser Maronen,die meisten mit Schneckenfraß nichts gefunden.
An einigen Baumstümpfen wachsen viele kleine Hallimasch.
Da ich die noch nie mit genommen habe,meine Frage wie sind die geschmacklich?
Wie verwertet mann sie in der Kücheß
Im Pilzbuch stehen sie unter leicht giftig .
Der eine sagt mann muss sie kochen,der andere sagt 30 minuten braten.
Was ist richtig ?
Gruss Harry


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi,
war heute Mittag auch mal im Wald.

Maronen so weit das Auge reicht, auch wirklich schöne - aber sonst nix.
Keine Steinpilze :c


----------



## Ines (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Südlich von Hamburg ? Dann wildern wir ja fast in der gleichen Gegend , oder ?


Aktuell wildere ich westlich von Hamburg, aber ab nächster Woche dann östlich von Hamburg - bin halt sehr mobil. 

Habe übrigens gerade ein paar leckere Pfannkuchen mit Maronen verspeist 

- und vorgestern meine ersten *Taschenlampenpilze* :vik: im Dunklen erbeutet:
Einmal unter die Birke geleuchtet, und da standen sie, die  Birkenpilze (alle schon aufgegessen, unfotografiert).


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute auch mal wieder kurz im Wald.








Gruß Toxe


----------



## LachsW (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

^^Mahlzeit... :m

Der gute brachte am Freitag 506 gr feinstes Steinpilzfleisch in die Pfanne! :vik:


----------



## Gizzmo (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus,

heute nach 2 Stunden im Wald eine gute 2,5 Kilo Mischung  aus Steinpilzen, Rot-/ Hexenfußröhlingen und Maronen. Ein Teil wird  wohl ins Kühlfach wandern...

greetz


----------



## orgel (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So einen riesen Pilz habe ich in Natura zuvor noch nicht gesehen. Meine Tochter ist mit dem fast vorne über gekippt, 1750g brachte der auf die Waage |bigeyes


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@orgel

Gratulation zu dem Hochkapitalen!!!

Ich hab, vor ü15 Jahren in Norwegen mal einen in ähnlicher Größe "gefangen".
Na gut, so ein Monster war es nicht, aber über 35cm Hutdurchmesser hatte er auch!


Eines sollte man bei solchen Riesen aber bedenken:
Meistens sind sie schon völlig schwammig (und verwurmt).

Wenn nach dem putzen überhaupt noch was übrig bleibt, ist der kulinarische Wert ist nur noch gering...

Ich kann nur von meinen Gegenden reden, aber hier ist der "Jadgdruck" enorm!
Die wirklich guten Stellen werden meistens (täglich) von mehreren Leuten abgegrast.
Nur der erste ist erfolgreich...
Die Hotspots werden nicht mal engsten Familienmitgliedern verraten, sondern allenfalls ins Testament geschieben...

:mMeine Topstelle, an der ich heuer einmal mehrere Kilo gefunden hab, ist wohl nur deswegen so gut, weil ich mich dort nur auf dem Bauch liegend fortbewegen kann...
Und selbst so ist es oft nicht einfach, weiterzukommen!

Deshalb legen hier alle "echten" Steinpilzjäger allergrößten Wert auf Diskretion:
Jede Schnittstelle wird abgedeckt und jeder Schnipsel vergraben...
Nur sehr geübte Augen werden noch Spuren des Gemetzels finden!:q

Leider bleibt deswegen kaum noch ein Exemplar übrig, das seine Sporen verbreiten könnte!

Deshalb praktiziere ich schon lange bei älteren Steinpilzen, bei denen die Röhren schon gelb sind und das Fleisch schwammig, konsequentes "find&cache" (finden&verstecken):
:mIch verblende sie mit Ästen Moos, Laub und Nadeln, bis ich sicher bin, daß sie niemand mehr findet!

Sie sollen zur Arterhaltung stehenbleiben, aber auch niemanden auf die Stellen aufmerksam machen...


Das ist nicht als Vorwurf gemeint, sondern nur als Denkanstoß!!!


Übrigens ist bei mir seit Wochen tote Hose...
War gestern mal wieder kurz kucken:
Hallimasch ohne Ende, aber nicht mal eine Marone.
Und erst recht kein Steinpilz!

Macht nix.
Ich hatte meine Zeit...

Viel Glück!
Der Nachtwärmer78


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War gestern auch sammeln mit meiner Freundin!! In einer Stunde war der Eimer voll mit Braunkappen und Steinpilzen! Wahnsinn wie die aus dem Boden schießen bei dem Wetter!!!


----------



## Philla (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Philla,
> 
> auf Deinen Fotos ist zwar nicht allzuviel zu erkennen, aber vergleiche den mal mit dem Klebrigen Hörnling (Calocera viscosa).


 
Moin Ralle,

sorry war eine Woche im Urlaub konnte von dort aus nicht antworten. Die Fotos habe ich mit meinem Handy beim Maronen und Stenpilze sammeln gemacht, sind leider nicht so gut geworden, aber danke für die Info ! 

Gruß,

philla


----------



## I C Wiener (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo an alle Mykophilen! 

Die letzten 3 Jahre waren auf meinen Stammplätzen sehr schlecht. Mehr als 2-3 zerfressene Pilze waren nie drin. Trotzdem hat dieses Jahr wieder der Optimismus gesiegt - und so sind wir mit 2 großen Körben losmaschiert.

Und schon die ersten Meter im Wald stimmten sehr zuversichtlich. Pilze soweit man gucken kann.
So hatten wir zu viert die beiden Körbe in 1,5 Stunden voll, fast nur mit perfekten, unangefressenen Gesellen.

Hier ein paar Bilder von Kiefern-Steinpilzen, Krauser Glucke, Kuh-Röhrlingen, Sand-Röhrlingen, Birkenpilzen und massig Maronen-Röhrlingen. 

Sehr lecker war es!



P.s.: Krause Glucke ist echt super! Hab ich vorher auch noch nicht gegessen. Schön bissfest und mild. Mit ein bisschen Speck, Zwiebeln und Kräutern ein Gedicht.


----------



## Ossifischer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch mal 2 Std. bis auf ein paar Halimasch und nebelkappen und violetter Ritterling  ist bei uns nichts los , es ist furz trocken ! trotzdem "petri zu den Fängen"


----------



## I C Wiener (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin nochmal.

Zum Thema Hallimasch:
Ich habe sie bisher immer stehen gelassen da mir einige Leute (50%) gesagt haben dass sie nicht so verträglich wären.. die Restlichen meinten sie wären super. 

Und jetzt die Frage:
Sammelt ihr alle deutschen Arten, oder gibt es da Präferenzen?
Kann es sein dass es auf den Mykorrhizapartner ankommt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Moin nochmal.
> 
> Zum Thema Hallimasch:
> Ich habe sie bisher immer stehen gelassen da mir einige Leute (50%) gesagt haben dass sie nicht so verträglich wären.. die Restlichen meinten sie wären super.
> ...



*Alle* einheimischen Arten des Hallimasch sind giftig. Der Artrang mancher Arten ist umstritten und der normale Sammler meist gar nicht in der Lage, diese im Gelände auseinander zu halten. Das Gift aller Arten ist jedoch thermoinstabil, zerfällt also beim gründlichen und durchgängigen Erhitzen.
Neben einer sicher vorhandenen, aber eher geringen Zahl persönlicher Unverträglichkeiten, dürfte die Mehrzahl der Störfälle auf ungenügendes Erhitzen oder zu alte Pilze zurückzuführen sein. Sicher nicht selten auch noch in Verbindung mit dem Verzehr großer Mengen.



Gryzli schrieb:


> Wow, so ein Steinpilz ist eher sehr selten wenn er noch nicht verwurmt ist.
> Mir macht aber so ein Pfund auch sorgen, da solche großen oft
> ....Mai 1986 Wieder spiegeln.
> Schade das du keinen Geigerzähler hast oder jemand aus deinem Umkreis den du kennst.
> ...



Also, die von den Pilzen angereicherten, radioaktiven Elemente führen ganz sicher nicht zu Wachstumsveränderungen. Dazu sind die Mengen in unseren Breiten viel zu gering. Die leuchten auch nicht im Dunkeln.

Tatsache ist, dass Pilze neben vielen Schwermetallen auch radioaktive Elemente speichern. So wie es auch Freilandgemüse im Garten macht, oder wie es im Fleisch von Wildtieren geschieht. 

Wie immer kommt es auf die Menge an, ob etwas gesundheitsschädlich ist, oder nicht. Pilze sind definitiv kein Hauptnahrungsmittel sondern sollten dem gelegentlichen Genuß dienen. 

Eine Mahlzeit von einem Pfund Pilze, welche mit 3000 Becquerel Cäsium 137 angereichert ist - und das ist schon ein sehr hoher Wert - belastet die Gesundheit so, wie einmal Lungenröntgen. 

Um der Gesundheit Willen sollte man Pilze eben nur in geringen Mengen verzehren, auch und insbesondere hinsichtlich der Schwermetallbelastung, die hinter dem Radioaktivitätshype oft vergessen wird.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die leuchten auch nicht im Dunkeln.


Das wär aber mal verdammt praktisch, dann würd ich nachts suchen...
Das Pilze die im Boden vorhandenen Schwermetalle etc aufnehmen, ist aber für die Natur auch eine sehr wichtige Geschichte. Pilze sind DIE Schützer der Bäume und Pflanzen. Man sollte sich da mal nicht zu große Sorgen machen, in anderen Nahrunsmitteln lauern viel schädlichere Dinge. Die Antibiotika die heute in der Tierzucht verwendet werden halte ich für schlimmer. 
Schwermetalle nimmst du auch auf wenn du Raubfische ist, oder Muscheln. Wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist, dann weiß man ja auch das man das nicht jeden Tag essen muss. 
Aber wenn du ein McMenü durch eine Pilzmahlzeit ersetzt, kann man ja auch nochmal überlegen ob gut oder schlecht. 
Hallimasch wachsen hier in Mengen, das ist kein Pilze suchen, sondern Pilze finden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Muß Das sein???#d





orgel schrieb:


> So einen riesen Pilz habe ich in Natura zuvor noch nicht gesehen. Meine Tochter ist mit dem fast vorne über gekippt, 1750g brachte der auf die Waage |bigeyes



Und dann auch noch abgeknüppelt, solche Kapitalen gehören sorgsam released, wo doch jeder weiß, daß die Großen den besten Laich produzieren.#d




Schmecken lassen!


----------



## Tomasz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Moin nochmal.
> 
> Zum Thema Hallimasch:
> Ich habe sie bisher immer stehen gelassen da mir einige Leute (50%) gesagt haben dass sie nicht so verträglich wären.. die Restlichen meinten sie wären super.
> ...



Ich persönlich habe mit Hallimasch keine Probleme, aber meine "Mitesser".
Daher werfe ich den Hallimasch kurz für 2 Minuten ins kochende Wasser, kippe dieses dann weg und brate die Pilze wie gehabt. Dann sind sie auch für den Rest der Familie bekömmlich:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## orgel (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Wow, so ein Steinpilz ist eher sehr selten wenn er noch nicht verwurmt ist.
> Mir macht aber so ein Pfund auch sorgen, da solche großen oft
> ....Mai 1986 Wieder spiegeln.
> Schade das du keinen Geigerzähler hast oder jemand aus deinem Umkreis den du kennst.
> ...



Was mich ja auch gewundert hat, ist, dass der Pilz (selbst im Stamm) komplett wurmfrei war. Die radioaktive Belastung ist in unserer Region eigentlich relativ gering, allerdings würde ich die (auch aufgrund der anderen möglichen Belastungen) nicht täglich kiloweise verzehren. Aber Du hast schon recht, es wäre schon interessant zu wissen, ob diese Größe eventuell auch andere Ursachen haben könnte. 

Zu dem Kommentar von Nachtschwärmer78 will ich auch mal nur einen Denkanstoss geben: Überall wo Menschen etwas aus der Natur entnehmen, richten sie irgendeinen Schaden an. Aber irgendwie ist es komischerweise immer so, dass der Schaden den man selber verursacht nicht so schlimmist, wie der von jemand anderem... Jeder der die Natur für sich nutzt, sollte es lieber lassen, irgendwie den moralischen raushängen zu lassen!



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch abgeknüppelt, solche Kapitalen gehören sorgsam released, wo doch jeder weiß, daß die Großen den besten Laich produzieren.#d



Wieder was dazu gelernt! Der war aber einfach unglücklich gahakt... Aber für das nächste mal besorg ich mir ne Abhakmatte und spare mir die Fotosession, vielleicht steigert das die Überlebenschance?


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier wachsen jetzt die Maronen, sehr schöne Exemplare. Habe auch gestern 2 Steinis entdeckt, leider ältere die jedoch bis auf den Stiel wurmfrei waren. Ja aber im Essen waren dies nicht, da waren die Maronen doch besser.


----------



## vinzich63 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Letztes Wochenende war ich nochmal los.
Es hat sich gelohnt, der Wald war voller Pilze.
Ich habe mich dann für die Steinpilze entschieden.#h

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sehr schön!So ist das halt, ich hätte am vergangenen WE mit der Schneeschippe suchen müssen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



orgel schrieb:


> Zu dem Kommentar von Nachtschwärmer78 will ich auch mal nur einen Denkanstoss geben: Überall wo Menschen etwas aus der Natur entnehmen, richten sie irgendeinen Schaden an. Aber irgendwie ist es komischerweise immer so, dass der Schaden den man selber verursacht nicht so schlimmist, wie der von jemand anderem... Jeder der die Natur für sich nutzt, sollte es lieber lassen, irgendwie den moralischen raushängen zu lassen!



Der Kommentar war ja auch nur als Denkanstoß gemeint!
Nicht als Vorwurf!

Wie gesagt, bei mir stehen die Steinpilze unter extremem Jagddruck.
Auch von mir.
Ich sehe das sehr kritisch.
Allerdings habe ich schon öfter welche (z.T. verdeckt) stehengelassen und sie waren am nächsten Tag trotzdem weg...
Wenn ich sie nicht mitnehme, dann nimmt sie halt ein anderer.
#c

Der Arterhaltung tut das mit Sicherheit nicht gut...

Deshalb lasse ich, gut versteckt, alles im Wald, von dem ich davon ausgehe, daß es sowieso nicht zu verwerten ist.
Und bei den Riesenexemplaren ist es halt meistens so!

Wenn Deiner noch gut war, freut´s mich für Dich!

Ich hab es aber auch schon öfter gesehen, daß kiloweise halbvergammelte Omas aus dem Wald geschleppt wurden, die dann zu 100% weggeschmissen wurden.
Und, ich gestehe, vor Jahren hab ich das auch mal gemacht, weil ich geglaubt hab, zum Trocknen gehen sie noch...
War falsch gedacht!
Passiert mir nie wieder.

Eine nachhaltige Nutzung richtet keinen Schaden an!
Unreflektierte Nutzung kann die Natur, aber sehr schnell und auf Dauer schädigen!

Jeder, der die Natur nutzt, sollte sich über solche "Moralfragen" seine Gedanken machen!
Und Foren dienen zum Gedankenaustausch.

Entscheiden, was man Verantworten kann, muß jeder selber!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Deshalb sagt man ja: Ein Pilz den du gesehen hast, wächst nicht mehr. Ich hab auch aufgrund großer Freude über meine ersten guten Steinis die mitgenommen, waren im Essen dann aber von der Konsistenz schon so auf das sies schlechteste waren. Habe auch einen Hexenröhrling abgedeckt, letztes mal.


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Aber ihr erspart uns jetzt bitte eine C&R-Diskussion im Pilze-Thread!!! |rolleyes


----------



## petri28 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Aber ihr erspart uns jetzt bitte eine C&R-Diskussion im Pilze-Thread!!! 
Darum:---> die *Pilzsammlerprüfung* muss her!! :m:m:m


----------



## Tomasz (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sehr schön!So ist das halt, ich hätte am vergangenen WE mit der Schneeschippe suchen müssen.
> Gruß A.



Super, dann komme ich nächstes Wochenende zum Eisangeln bei Dir vorbei und bringe Pilze mit.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



petri28 schrieb:


> Aber ihr erspart uns jetzt bitte eine C&R-Diskussion im Pilze-Thread!!!
> Darum:---> die *Pilzsammlerprüfung* muss her!! :m:m:m




Jetzt willste mich aber fertig machen, was. |rolleyes

Übrigens kommen jetzt mit der milderen Witterung wieder Stockschwämmchen und Rauchblättrige Schwefelköpfe nach.
Und Austernpilze wurden auch schon gesichtet.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nicht nur die Stockschwämmchen und Rauchblättrige Schwefelköpfe kommen nach.

Wollte ich doch eigentlich nur ein bisschen spazieren gehen.

#h


----------



## peter II (12. November 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



vinzich63 schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende war ich nochmal los.
> Es hat sich gelohnt, der Wald war voller Pilze.
> Ich habe mich dann für die Steinpilze entschieden.#h
> 
> Gruß, Heiko



Wahnsinn, was für ein Anblick, ist ja wie Weihnachten ( gemeint ist das mittlere Foto)


----------



## dunkelbunt (21. November 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hey pilzfreunde kennt von euch jemand zufällig diesen pilz auf den bild hab ihn in keinem meiner pilzbücher gefunden


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Boah, nee. Da kann man so nix zu sagen. 
Hast Du noch andere Bilder oder kannst ihn wenigstens beschreiben ?


----------



## Helgelandfischer (22. November 2012)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ dunkelbunt, ich denke es ist ein junger *Kiefern-Braunporling*, der kommt häufig in der Nähe von alten Lärchen und Kiefer vor.
Gruß aus dem Lappwald
Kay


----------



## harryelch (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na, wie sieht es denn mit Morcheln oder vllt. sogar schon Maipilzen aus?


----------



## Corinna68 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mit den Morcheln gehts langsam los ,aber so richtig wollen die in diesem Jahr noch nicht.


----------



## fabikus (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Letztes Jahr konnte ich am Bodensee die ersten Steinpilze bereits 
am 8. Juni finden. Waren quasi EM- Pilze 
Ich hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr ähnlich früh losgeht, wobei sich natürlich zeigen wird, wie der lange Winter zu Buche schlägt.

Morcheln lass ich den Anderen, das is nix für mich #d:vik:


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich finde die meisten PILZE bei mir in der kneipe,und das ,das ganze jahr.....#h


----------



## fabikus (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde!

Habe heute bei einem Waldspaziergang meine erste Morchel gefunden.
Allerdings hat sich nach kurzer Recherche leider herausgestellt, dass es die die seltene Käppchenmorchel ist,die wohl geschont werden soll.

Jetzt, da ich sie schon mitgenommen habe, würde ich sie verzehren.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen zur Verträglichkeit? |kopfkrat:m

Beste Grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist dann lass es lieber, kotzeritis von Pilzen ist scheixxe!


----------



## honeybee (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute auf der Forellenpirsch den ersten Waldchampignon gefunden.....
Und dann noch massig Bärlauch, der gleich zu lecker Bärlauchbutter verarbeitet wurde.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So die erste leckere Pilzsoße  mit frischen Schusterpilzen in 2013 wurde dank des miserablen Wetters nun schon verdrückt. Da werden die ersten Pfifferlinge wohl auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Hat schon irgendjemand welche gesichtet?

LG aus Hessen #h


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ne Pfifferlinge noch nicht, nur Mairitterlinge,
die waren allerdings zu stark vom Wurm bewohnt
Gruß A.


----------



## fabikus (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde.

Wie waren denn die Temperaturen vor den Hexenfunden?

Hier am Bodensee ist noch nichts zu finden. 
Wir haben im Durchschnitt 10 Grad und Regen..
Hoffentlich wirds bald mal wärmer.

Gratulation zu den hessischen Hexen :vik::vik:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus,

tja eigentlich nicht anders. 
Regen, Regen, Regen und das bei 8c-12c gestern mal um die 18c.
Es sind sogar schon etliche Täublinge und diverse Schirmpilze zu sehen.
Im Körbchen sind allerdings erneut nur Schusterpilze gelandet.


----------



## Corinna68 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute die ersten Schirmpilze gesichtet, müssen aber noch etwas Wachsen #6


----------



## Ines (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute im Carport ganz hinten...

...sind doch Champignons, oder?

Auf den Fotos erst verstaubt, dann entstaubt:


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ines schrieb:


> Heute im Carport ganz hinten...
> 
> ...sind doch Champignons, oder?
> 
> Auf den Fotos erst verstaubt, dann entstaubt:



Eher oder..

Das sind vermutlich Egerlinge, aber welche Art kann man anhand der Fotos nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Ines (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Egerling ist ja lediglich die deutsche Bezeichnung für Champignon.
Bei meinen Internetrecherchen bin ich auf den _Salzwiesen-Champignon, Agaricus bernardii _gestoßen, der könnte es sein.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Pilzfreunde,

es gibt neues von der Front.
Vorgestern habe ich den ersten Steinpilz gefunden.
Gestern dann die ersten Pfifferlinge und dazu erneut ein paar Schusterpilze.
Somit wird heute die erste Mischpilzsoße in 2013 auf dem Teller kredenzt.

LG aus Hessen #h

P.S.: Hm, warum auch immer aber die Bilder werden heute nicht hochgeladen!!!


----------



## Gizzmo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Fischkopp...da hat die Mischpilzsoße mit Steinis doch erst recht gut geschmeckt. Das macht mich optimistisch, am Wochenende mal meine Stellen im Taunus abzuklappern 

greetz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Gizzmo,


ja danke, es war zwar nur ein Steini dabei aber dennoch geschmacklich genial.
Der gestrige langanhaltende Regen stimmt mich fürs WE ebenfalls zuversichtlich.
Es werden zwar gewiss noch keine Massenfunde aber das ist um diese Jahreszeit ja 
eh nicht üblich.
Da der Taunus nicht allzu weit weg ist und die Wetterbedingungen wohl ähnlich,
könntest du ebenfalls Glück haben. Schau doch mal rund um die im Taunus so oft vorkommenden schönen, 
großen, einzelnstehenden Buchen etwas genauer herum. 

Wünsche viel Erfolg!!! #h


----------



## fabikus (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde!

Gratulation zu den Funden!
Am Bodensee ist leider immernoch tote Hose!

Grüße nach Hessen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi
Ich bin grad von einem Wochenendausflug aus Tschechien zurück und kann von da die ersten Rotkappen vermelden, nur wenige aber ein leckeres 1-Mann-Abendessen. 
Hier in Deutschland aber heute nur Lamellos gesehen. Kein Pfifferlinge und nix mit Röhren.


----------



## Corinna68 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mehr Mücken als Pilze,es ist einfach zu trocken.Naja zum schnabbeln reichts
Die Indianer müssen auch im Wald gewesen sein,jedenfals haben wir eine große Feder gefunden


----------



## Gizzmo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@fischkopp

war am Samstag mal los und musste bis auf diesen Röhrling feststellen, dass noch nicht viel zu erkennen war. Natürlich schon ein paar Schirmpilze, aber sonst nix. Zudem waren einige meiner Stellen mit zu viel Laub bedeckt, so dass ich sie erst ab einer gewissen Höhe ausmachen könnte. Hab aber trotzdem einige verdächtige Hügel aufgewühlt  . Allerdings habe ich stellenweise auch viel nach oben schauen müssen, da sich die Perspektive auf dem zweiten Bild mehrmals geboten hat. Der Forstdienst ist auch fleißig am "aufräumen". Werd mal schauen was da eventuell noch nachkommt. Ich werde berichten  und neidisch weiterlesen....

greetz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus, 

ich dachte ja eigentlich auch, dass nun nach der eingetretenen Hitzewelle, 
eine wenn auch nur kurzfristige Pilzschwämme folgt. Gerade die Pfifferlinge können ja doch einiges an Wärme ab. 
Aber nichts da, habe gestern gerade mal ca. 15 kleine gelbe Köpfchen entdeckt. Na ja, bei der Hitze ist es selbst im schattigen Wald noch unangenehm. Ganz zu schweigen von den Mückenschwärmen die sich sofort auf einen stürzen.

#h


----------



## Corinna68 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute Morgen schnell mal im Wald gewesen ,leider nur Pfifferlinge kein Steini weit und breit

http://1.1.1.1/bmi/img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/pic0683z4qsf1pieb.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gabe es für mich den ersten Steinpilz der Saison #6


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lecker!


----------



## präsident kav (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe auf unserem Vereinsgrundstück in Krummensee vor 3 Wochen einen schönen Sommersteinpilz gefunden. Fast 10 cm hoch, Stieldurchmesser 5 cm und das schönste daran -  keine einzige Made! Hat köstlich geschmeckt. Auf der Wiese vor dem Haus wo ich wohne, 5 Champignons. Aber im Wald ist noch nicht viel los. Pfifferlinge am Tag höchstens eine Hand voll.
Aber besser wie nix.


----------



## Schabrackentapir (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Heute gabe es für mich den ersten Steinpilz der Saison #6



Bisschen alt und schwamig das exemplar, oder nicht? Ich lass sowas stehn... Für nachkommen...


----------



## sebwu (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

dir ist schon klar wie sich pilze vermehren?

das sammeln von fruchtkörpern hat auf die fortpflanzung keinen einfluss.

seite 6:Schadet das Sammeln den Pilzen?

http://naturschutz.ch/wp-content/uploads/Pilzmerkblatt.pdf



mfg


----------



## Schabrackentapir (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sebwu schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar wie sich pilze vermehren?
> 
> das sammeln von fruchtkörpern hat auf die fortpflanzung keinen einfluss.
> 
> ...



Ist das eingurnd alte gammelpilze zu futtern? 

Und dir ist auch klar warum kirschen trotzdem kerne haben. Miene fresse, halbwissen hilft ja oft weiter ....


----------



## sebwu (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mein beitrag bezog sich schon auf auf den "moralischen touch"
deines postings.

und durch logisches herrangehen sollte sich auch dir erschießen das die paar millionen sporen die noch in einen überständigen fruchtkörper sind sich um einiges weiter verbreiten können durch das sammeln und herumtragen.
im übrigen finde ich nicht das es sich hier um einen gammelpilz handelt.

was du mit kirschen willst weißt wohl nur du...


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> Bisschen alt und schwamig das exemplar, oder nicht? Ich lass sowas stehn... Für nachkommen...



Danke für den Hinweis #6
Werde mir künftig überlegen ob es moralisch vertretbar ist einen Pilz mitzunehmen. |rolleyes


----------



## 2Fast2Real (18. Juli 2013)

Die erste catch and release diskusion im schwammerlthreat...
Hat doch auch mal was :-D
Bei uns is an schwammerl noch nicht zu denken weil extrem trocken 
:'(

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist Waldbrandgefahr Stufe 5 !!!


----------



## Corinna68 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Die erste catch and release diskusion im schwammerlthreat...
> Hat doch auch mal was :-D
> Bei uns is an schwammerl noch nicht zu denken weil extrem trocken
> :'(
> ...



Mal was neues  catch and release beim Pilze sammeln|jump:|muahah:


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Verdammt nochmal. Gibt es in diesem Land eigentlich gar kein Thema mehr, wo nicht irgendein selbst ernannter Moralapostel mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger seinen überflüssigen Senf dazu geben muss??? #q#q#q

Manchmel vermisse ich den Kotzsmilie doch noch! #d#d#d

Ich hoffe, es mal zu erleben, einen männlichen und einen weiblichen Steinpilz beim Poppen zu erwischen!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es mal zu erleben, einen männlichen und einen weiblichen Steinpilz beim Poppen zu erwischen!!!



Da kannste lange warten, die poppen nämlich unterirdisch.|supergri

Mit wesentlich weniger, und zudem auch fachlich noch völlig unsinnigen, Moralgeschwafel wäre der Hinweis generell sogar gut gewesen. Auch wenn Franzens Steinpilz noch ganz brauchbar sein dürfte, erfolgen die meisten Pilzvergiftungen durch überalterte Speisepilze. Das kann nämlich ne fette Eiweißvergiftung geben.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Pilzfreunde,

ich stelle, für die lange Durststrecke zwecks Motivation und Hoffnungserhaltung mal ein Bild aus dem Urlaub ein.

Grüße aus Hessen !!!  #h


----------



## LachsW (23. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Endlich gehts ma los bei uns. Heute n Kurzer Abstecher an die "Geheimstelle" un  schwupp, es gubt lecker Pasta... Grüsse aus Sachsen#h


----------



## Kauli11 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hach dem Regen am Wochenende heute die ersten 3 Maronen gesichtet.
Scheint auch bei uns loszugehen. #6


----------



## honeybee (25. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute auch mal "meine Stellen" abgrasen

Ist noch verdammt trocken hier, aber auf dem Weg gab es ein paar Hexenröhrlinge, teilweise auch schon ältere Exemplare und 3 Rotkäppchen.


----------



## Kauli11 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ honeybee,

hast du schön dekoriert.#h


----------



## honeybee (25. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Kauli

So ganz mit Absicht war das nicht, aber sieht ja doch recht schön aus 

Das ist alles Bastelmaterial, was den Weg aus dem Wald mit nach Hause gefunden hatte und erstmal auf dem Gartentisch zwischengelagert wurde um weiter bearbeitet zu werden und dann zu trocknen.

Für sowas z.B


----------



## melis (26. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Marktpreis für ein Kilo Steinpilze bei sich in der Region ist? Ein Bekannter aus Düsseldorf meinte 160€ in Düsseldorf gesehen zu haben. Das erscheint mir doch sehr viel.
Da ist man froh wenn man noch selbst sammeln kann.


----------



## LachsW (26. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In Chemnitz liegt er momentan so um die 35 EUS fürn Kilokorb... HAb auch schon mehr gesehn, aber 160 halt ich für ein wenig zu viel |kopfkrat oder sollt ich morgen ma 5 Kilo nach Düsseldorf fahren??? :m


----------



## LachsW (26. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vom gestrigen "Hundespaziergang"... Hmmm hatts geschmeckt #h


----------



## Kauli11 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Jana,

schöne Sachen,die du da bastelst.

Sieht gut aus. 

Gruß Kauli  #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wat is nu mitte Pilze? Ich hab erste Maronen und Pfifferlinge gefunden beim Waldspaziergang (NRW)
Werde gleich mal in ein Maronenwald fahren und dort schauen obs was zu finden gibt. Will ja auch unbedingt mal Steinis entdecken!


----------



## honeybee (4. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich war gestern vor dem Spätdienst nochmal im Wald.....eigentlich mehr um noch bischen Kräutrich zum trocknen zu holen. 

Dabei fand ich vereinzelt "überreife" Steinpilze und Perlpilze. Im Körbchen landeten dann ein paar Sandröhrlinge, 2 Hexenröhrlinge und 3 oder 4 Lärchenröhlinge und 2 Maronen.

Generell finde ich es hier noch etwas zu trocken. Alle Pilze standen am Wegesrand oder in Schneissen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja es ist definitiv zu trocken. Habe die selben Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein paar Lärchenröhrlinge und einen Birkenpilz sowie 2 Steinpilzleichen. Das Moos ist noch richtig richtig trocken


----------



## orgel (4. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem es bei uns Sonntag und auch Montag gut geregnet hat, war es bei uns heute Pilze sammeln und nicht mehr suchen. Gute 3 KG Steinpilze und Maronen sind so zu zweit in etwa 1,5 Stunden zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Gizzmo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na dann will ich doch mal nachlegen und Fischkopp hoffentlich zuvor kommen :

1,5 Std. nach dem herrlich ergiebigem Regen im Taunus unterwegs gewesen und wurde mit meiner allerersten Krause Glucke belohnt. Zwar nicht so riesig, aber mit dem Rest an Steinpilzen und Hexenfußröhlingen sollten wir satt werden. Die frischen Steinis scheinen aber erst noch unterwegs zu sein.
Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Eichenrotkappe ( der zerschnittene Pilz ) irgendwelche giftigen Doppelgänger hat ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier hat es seit samstag soviel geregnet, da hoffe ich doch glatt, dass es jetzt auch pilze gibt. Bisher war es ja zu trocken. Jetz ists seit 5 zltagen feucht. Allerdings auch kalt


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Na dann will ich doch mal nachlegen und Fischkopp hoffentlich zuvor kommen :
> 
> 1,5 Std. nach dem herrlich ergiebigem Regen im Taunus unterwegs gewesen und wurde mit meiner allerersten Krause Glucke belohnt. Zwar nicht so riesig, aber mit dem Rest an Steinpilzen und Hexenfußröhlingen sollten wir satt werden. Die frischen Steinis scheinen aber erst noch unterwegs zu sein.
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Eichenrotkappe ( der zerschnittene Pilz ) irgendwelche giftigen Doppelgänger hat ?



Nein , Doppelgänger hat sie nicht habe aber die Jahre über gemerkt dass sich farblich etwas ändern kann , je nach dem wo man den Pilz findet . Leider war der Sommer zu heiß sonst hätte ich schon etliche an meinem Fischteich gefunden . Gruß aus der Heide #h


----------



## Kunde (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Na dann will ich doch mal nachlegen und Fischkopp hoffentlich zuvor kommen :
> 
> 1,5 Std. nach dem herrlich ergiebigem Regen im Taunus unterwegs gewesen und wurde mit meiner allerersten Krause Glucke belohnt. Zwar nicht so riesig, aber mit dem Rest an Steinpilzen und Hexenfußröhlingen sollten wir satt werden. Die frischen Steinis scheinen aber erst noch unterwegs zu sein.
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Eichenrotkappe ( der zerschnittene Pilz ) irgendwelche giftigen Doppelgänger hat ?


 

schöne Pilze!
wie bereitest du die krause glucke zu?
ich hab heute auch ne schöne gefunden und bin noch auf der suche nach einem neuem Rezept!
mache sie für gewöhnlich immer mit zwiebeln und ei in der Pfanne! möchte aber mal was neues probieren...
haste nen tip für mich?

gruß kunde


----------



## Gizzmo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kunde:

Da es meine erste ist, werden wir sie einer Empfehlung folgend erst mal komplett trocknen und später als Beilage zu einem Fleischgericht braten. Schnitzel soll wohl ganz gut passen. 
Bin schon ganz gespannt, da alle sagen, dass sie ein tolles Aroma hat.

greetz


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab ein paar pfifferlinge gesammelt. Der ganze wald ist voller pilze und die pfifferlinge stehen in den startlöchern


----------



## polakgd (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

pfifferlinge sind schon vorbei. die gibts erst nächstes jahr wider.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das finde ich ja auch merkwürdig. Alle sagen immer pfifferlinge viel früher usw, aber bei mir kommen die erst im september


----------



## Kunde (11. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> @Kunde:
> 
> Da es meine erste ist, werden wir sie einer Empfehlung folgend erst mal komplett trocknen und später als Beilage zu einem Fleischgericht braten. Schnitzel soll wohl ganz gut passen.
> Bin schon ganz gespannt, da alle sagen, dass sie ein tolles Aroma hat.
> ...


 
klingt interessant! wie genau machst du es? erst säubern und denn einfach auf der Fensterbank oder so trocknen? und denn im getrockneten zustand braten?


----------



## Gizzmo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kunde

Ja genau. Habe sie erst geputzt und in relativ gleiche teile zerrupft. Zum Vergleich mal das 2 Euro Stück. Wir trocknen unser Pilze immer auf diesen Küchenbrettchen aus Holz, aber auf Papier geht das genauso gut.
Laut dieser Empfehlung, von den Eltern meiner Freundin, haben die, die getrockneten Pilze dann mit dem Schnitzel angebraten.
Klingt, wie ich auch finde, wirklich interessant.

greetz


----------



## Corinna68 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



polakgd schrieb:


> pfifferlinge sind schon vorbei. die gibts erst nächstes jahr wider.


Wo hast du denn das aufgeschnappt ,#d#d
Macht nichts bleiben mehr für die übrig ,welche sie im Wald suchen und finden


----------



## Corinna68 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> @ Kunde
> 
> Ja genau. Habe sie erst geputzt und in relativ gleiche teile zerrupft. Zum Vergleich mal das 2 Euro Stück. Wir trocknen unser Pilze immer auf diesen Küchenbrettchen aus Holz, aber auf Papier geht das genauso gut.
> Laut dieser Empfehlung, von den Eltern meiner Freundin, haben die, die getrockneten Pilze dann mit dem Schnitzel angebraten.
> ...



Fette Henne oder Krause Klucke kannste einfrieren oder frisch zubereiten aber nicht trocknen .Viel Spaß mit den getrockneten Schuhsohlen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

obwohl vor einer Woche der Waldboden hier bei 
uns noch recht trocken war, ging im "Gluckenwald" die Post ab
http://*ih.us/a/img41/1931/tkl6.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img13/7323/muj3.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img31/2432/muzv.jpg


----------



## petri28 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

*Hi,*
*was ein Festessen|wavey:*


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@petri28: sehr lecker wars gewesen:l. vorallem kaum viel Vorarbeit ist nötig gewesen. 
6 Glucken in 15min.geputzt(siehe Schüssel)


----------



## Gizzmo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@FischAndy1980

Das ist ja Wahnsinn. Da wird mann ja richtig neidisch . Da scheinst du eine super Stelle aufgetan zu haben. So etwas findet man wohl nicht so oft.
Kannst du etwas zu getrockneter Krause Glucke beisteuern? Also getrocknet anbraten. Schon mal ausprobiert?

greetz


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Gizzmo: Glucke hab ich bissher noch nicht getrocknet. entweder wurden die gleich verwertet oder eingefroren.
kann daher auch nichts beisteuern #d


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waren heute mal kurz im Wald. Neben Ziegenlippen, Steinpilzen und Maronen gabs noch 3 Parasolpilze. Ich bin mir zumindest sehr sicher das es welche sind. Meine Frau allerdings befürchtet das ich mich täusche und will daher heute Abend lieber keinen davon auf Ihrem Teller. Obwohl sie gern mal Parasol essen würde. Könntet Ihr bitte mal bestätigen das es sich hier um einen Parasol handelt, evtl. lässt sich die Frau ja noch umstimmen.






















Gruß Toxe


----------



## sprogoe (15. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mensch Toxe,

Du hast doch heute Geburtstag.

Mach sie Dir selber zum Geschenk und schieb´ sie Dir selbst hinter den Knorpel.
Klar sind das Parasolis, Köpfe würzen und Panieren; wie ein Schnitzel; und in die Pann damit. Stiele sind ungenießbar.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch und einen schönen Abend wünscht Dir 






Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ toxe,

ja,sind Parasolis.#h


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns sieht es noch recht mager aus....trotz ergiebigem Regen anfang der Woche. In 2 Stunden nur ein paar Kuhröhrlinge.....|rolleyes

Also vertreibe ich mir die Zeit anders


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Falls du dich vergiftest ists mit einer anständigen infusion buscopan und 2,5l kochsalzlösung bei einer Nacht im Krankenhaus getan. Ist echt geil. Bei mir warens allerdings Safranschirmlinge. Ach und ich kann keine lamellos mit käse mehr essen.  Nur um dir mal aufzuzeigen was passieren kann, wenn man sich zwar sicher glaubt, aber nie mit jemandem der Ahnung davon hat diesen Pilz gesammelt hat! 
Habe heute super Pfifferlinge gefunden. Gleich zwei neue Stellen entdeckt! Für 2 personen wird es reichen.


----------



## norge_klaus (16. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier im Taunus bei Glashütten voll geil ! Tolle Steinpilze, Rotkappen, ein paar Maronen, Birkenpilze, Semmelstoppelige etc.

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Die Größe einiger Steinis lässt auf die kommenden Tage hoffen. #h


----------



## Kauli11 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ honeybee,

das Suspensorium solltest du nicht für Flaschenkürbisse mißbrauchen.


----------



## Corinna68 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Waren heute mal kurz im Wald. Neben Ziegenlippen, Steinpilzen und Maronen gabs noch 3 Parasolpilze. Ich bin mir zumindest sehr sicher das es welche sind. Meine Frau allerdings befürchtet das ich mich täusche und will daher heute Abend lieber keinen davon auf Ihrem Teller. Obwohl sie gern mal Parasol essen würde. Könntet Ihr bitte mal bestätigen das es sich hier um einen Parasol handelt, evtl. lässt sich die Frau ja noch umstimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Lecker Pilze  Schirmpilze bei uns ,,macht Sie in Ei wälzen würzen mit Pfeffer uns Salz, dann  Semmelmehl wälzen und braten wie ein Schnitzel.Nix Giftig  sind sehr,sehr lecker


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Falls du dich vergiftest




Nee nee, warum. Und auch mein Weib hat sich einen Hut schmecken lassen. 









Gruß Toxe


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ honeybee,
> 
> das Suspensorium solltest du nicht für Flaschenkürbisse mißbrauchen.



Oller Hacksch :q

Solche großen gibts glaube gar nicht hihi


----------



## Ines (16. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mein Vater nannte Riesenschirmlinge "das Fleisch des Waldes".

Es ist ein köstlicher Pilz, gerade so wie auf dem Foto zubereitet: der Hut als Ganzes paniert und dann gebraten.
Hinreißend...


----------



## Corinna68 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So nun waren wir doch noch in de Pilze  ,Männe hat mich nach verlängerter Schicht abgeholt und es hat aufgehört  zu regnen. Pfifferlinge, Fette Henne,die ersten Hallimasch ab geht er
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Na dann will ich doch mal nachlegen und Fischkopp hoffentlich zuvor kommen :
> 
> 1,5 Std. nach dem herrlich ergiebigem Regen im Taunus unterwegs gewesen und wurde mit meiner allerersten Krause Glucke belohnt. Zwar nicht so riesig, aber mit dem Rest an Steinpilzen und Hexenfußröhlingen sollten wir satt werden. Die frischen Steinis scheinen aber erst noch unterwegs zu sein.
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Eichenrotkappe ( der zerschnittene Pilz ) irgendwelche giftigen Doppelgänger hat ?


 

Hi Gizzmo,

dies bist du nun in der Tat#6 

Hatte zwar letzte Woche auch bereits 3 Rotkappen aber dann tat sich bis gestern nichts mehr. 
Gestern dann den 1 Steinpilz, eine Handvoll Pfifferlinge und eine Fette Henne.
Wenn du die Grause Glucke wirklich genießen möchtest trockne sie um Himmelswillen nicht wieder.
Einfach säubern kurz aufkochen und in kleinen Portionen einfrieren. Dann wenn vorhanden einfach zu den anderen (Mischpilzen) dazugeben. Du wirst sie herausschmecken.

Einfach köstlich!!!

Am Wochenende wird es wohl voll im Wald


----------



## Kauli11 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist im Moment noch nichts los.#d

Birkenpilze,Tintlinge und Parasol ist da,
aber Maronen und Steinpilze noch nicht. #c

Mal die nächste Woche abwarten.#h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Pilzfreunde,

na war niemand erfolgreich am Wochenende #c
Mir ging es jedenfalls so 
Samstag einen ausgiebigen Spaziergang gemacht #d
Gestern in der Hoffnung wenigstens irgendwo eine Fette Henne zu erspähen 30 km geradelt #d


Dafür heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. 
“Meine“ Parkanlage blieb mit treu  :k


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ups, war ich wieder etwas zu schnell !!!


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schert euch in den Wald:m
Ich habe lange nicht so viele Pilzarten und Mengen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt gefunden.
Vom Aniszähling bis- naja mit z fällt mir gerade keiner ein.
Am WE war Pilzausstellung im Nachbarort, die Pilberater hatten ihre Ausstellungsbobjekte gezählt und waren bei rund 300! verschiedenen Arten angekommen.
Gruß A.


----------



## silviomopp (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

 hier bei uns in der Eifel gibt es noch garnix .. einen einzigen Goldröhrling hab ich gefunden , alles andere bisher Fehlanzeige . Warten auf das nächste WE |uhoh:


----------



## mere1 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Pfälzer Wald zeigen sich auch schon die ersten,






mfg aus der Pfalz


----------



## Dorschfutzi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe gerade Post aus Österreich bekommen, Pilze gibt es da reichlich.





Hier in Berlin sind nicht mal Giftige zu haben.:r


----------



## ralle (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier außer ein paar Semmelstoppelpilzen nix !!


----------



## inselkandidat (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern gabs  Maronen, Sandröhlinge, Rotfußröhrlinge und 4 fette krause Glucken:k! Von Steinpilzen ist noch nix zu sehen, aber es geht langsam los mit den Pilzen...


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Hier in Berlin sind nicht mal Giftige zu haben.:r





Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Gestern mit dem Sohnemann Drachen steigen gewesen, selbst am Feldrand gabs gute Pilze.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir in der Heide geht nix . Kaum Regen und der viel zu trockene Sommer hat dem Boden den Rest gegeben . Letzes Jahr war schon mau und dieses Jahr habe ich wenig Hoffnung . #d


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab meine erste glucke gefunden. Eine schöne dicke. Eine zweite habe ich erstmal stehen lassen. Geschmacklich fand ich die jetzt auch nicht irgendwie besondrs. Vielleicht brauchts ja mehr als pfeffer und butter. 
Ansonsten gehen momentan nur pfifferlinge. Die aber in guten größen


----------



## stefansdl (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

letzte Woche 4 "Fette Hennen" sonst 0,00000#c 
es lag aber auch noch kein Pilzduft in der Luft...daher habe ich mir weitere Erkundungen gespart...aber wenn es jetzt noch etwas regnet dann wird es nächste Woche ganz sicher losgehen...ich denke sie stehen in den Startlöchern...

letztes Jahr ging es bei uns auch erst sehr spät los...dann aber richtig...2 Wochen habe gelangt dann war die Truhe voll...

habt also geduld...Pilze wird es ganz sicher geben...für jeden#h


----------



## norge_klaus (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Samstag waren wir wieder im Taunus bei Glashütten unterwegs. Ausbeute hat für eine fette Mahlzeit für 2 Personen mehr als gereicht. Gute Vielfalt: Steinpilze, Birkenpilze, Rotkappen, Maronen, Pfifferlinge, Hallimasch, Lila Lacktrichterlinge und Semmelstoppelige.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, 

eben auf dem Heimweg nochmal schnell einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt.
Zum Glück, denn nun gesellen sich zu den Rotkäppchen von heute Morgen
noch ein paar Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge.
Frauchen rief auch gerade an und steuert noch ne Grause Glucke dazu. 
Der Speichelfuß wurde somit in Gang gesetzt. 

#h


----------



## Ossipeter (23. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> eben auf dem Heimweg nochmal schnell einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt.
> Zum Glück, denn nun gesellen sich zu den Rotkäppchen von heute Morgen
> ...


Ja bei mir auch Sabber!:m


----------



## Gizzmo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach erfolglosem Fischen am Wochenende & um den anderen Pilzsammlern zu entgehen, bin ich heute mal für 2 Stunden bei schönstem Wetter in den Taunus zur Pilzbeschau aufgebrochen. Was soll ich sagen...sollen lieber die Bilder sprechen  

greetz


----------



## Corinna68 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Noch mehr Parasolpilze gebraten wie Schnitzel einfach lecker


----------



## honeybee (24. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach dem vielem regen bin ich am Sonntag auch mal für 2 Stunden in den Wald.....

Erhofft hatte ich mir eigentlich etwas mehr, aber fürs Abendbrot hat es dicke gereicht und es war von allem was dabei.

Blutreizker, Butterpilze, Lärchenröhrlinge, Steinpilze, Birkenpilze, Sandröhrlinge und eine einzige Marone.


----------



## phirania (25. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann mir jemand sagen was für Pilze das sind,kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Kauli11 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ phirania,

kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.

@ Alle,

habe heute Butterpilze und die ersten 5 Steinpilze gefunden.#h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tja,

mühsam ernährt sich das, äh der Fischkopp.


----------



## Gizzmo (28. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das sieht ja sehr gut aus @Fischkopp...

War am Donnerstag gleich vor Neid auch nochmal kurz los, obwohl wir noch ne gute Portion von Dienstag hatten. Sind aber ähnliche Verhältnisse wie bei Dir. Die kleinen müssen noch etwas größer werden. Es sieht auf jeden Fall echt vielversprechend für die kommenden Tage aus.
Zum trocknen waren die aber perfekt, da schön jung und frisch...zumindest der größte Teil.

@Dorschfutzi...schönen Dank für dieses Foto. Auf so eine wirklich praktische Sache bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen. Hab die Ladung zum trocknen auch gleich auf einer solchen Vorrichtung platziert und sie sind schon so gut wie trocken. Geht super schnell. Also nochmal...

FETTES Danke

greetz


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nabend Ihr Waldläufer #h


Sind das hier Flaschenboviste?????


















Gruß Toxe


----------



## sMaXx (28. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

heute mal gepflegt auf zander geschneidert, danach binich parasolis sammeln gegangen  ab in die pfanne damit !!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also Steinpilzmäßig geht es hier im Havelländischen in diesem Jahr echt gut ab. Maronen bissher nur ein paar wenige gesehen..

26.09.2013
http://*ih.us/a/img268/4504/u3xj.jpg

27.09.2013
http://*ih.us/a/img703/6862/lvvv.jpg

28.09.2013
http://*ih.us/a/img812/3554/ozmw.jpg

...


----------



## silviomopp (29. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns hier in der Eifel geht es nun auch langsam los. Maronen eher noch zäh , dafür aber Steini´s in guten Stückzahlen. Mußte dann zeitbedingt aufhören . Für einmal essen und einmal einfrieren hat es gereicht . Bilder kommen noch .


----------



## Dorschfutzi (29. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

FischAndy1980, nun brauchst du mir nur noch sagen wo man sie findet!

Gruß
Dorschfutzi


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Dorschfutzi: Wir waren gestern mit 3 Leuten unterwegs(siehe letzte Bild) die Steinpilze hatten wir in Eichenschonungen gefunden. Es standen aber noch weit über das doppelte dort herum. die meisten waren allerdings noch zu jung oder aber viel zu alt und überständig :c
Die auf den ersten beiden Bildern stammen aus einem alten Mischwald aus Eichen, Buchen und Kiefern.
Viel Erfolg #h


----------



## acker (29. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Andy tolle Fotos ! 
Bei uns gibt es  derzeit auch schöne Steinpilze, die Maronen lassen aber noch auf sich warten .


----------



## elranchero (29. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zu meiner großen Freude, kann ich auch mal etwas beitragen,
die Steinpilze sind da, und ebenfalls kaum Maronen...


----------



## penny (29. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzfreunde,

ich war heute auch bei herrlichen Herbstwetter im heimischen Solling unterwegs. 
Nachdem ich schon letzten Mittwoch und Freitag zusammen 1,5KG Steinpilze finden konnte, war ich gespannt ob es heute so weiter gehen würde. 
Um kurz nach 8.00Uhr war ich dann in meinen Fichtenwald unterwegs und was soll ich sagen ich wurde mal wieder nicht enttäuscht, mittlerweile kann man hier wohl von einer wirklichen Steinpilzschwemme sprechen. Als ich gegen 11.30Uhr den Heimweg antrat hatte ich 4,5 KG schöne Steinpilze:k im prallgefüllten Korb, und ich habe das Gefühl das es jetzt erst richtig losgeht. 
Maronen konnte ich übrigens auch nur vereinzelt finden, ich denke mal die kommen aber noch. 
Anbei ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Tag.


----------



## Sammael (29. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

heute in 40 min drei große einkaufskörbe voll
und wir haben nichteinmal geschafft zu unseren top stellen zu gehen


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (30. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern war es der Oberhammer . Habe seit ewigen Jahren nicht mehr so viele Steinpilze gefunden und an unserer zweiten Stelle auch noch jede Menge Maronen . 
Heute nach der Arbeit los und glatt null . Kalter Ostwind und fast Bodenfrost , hoffe das war es nicht schon . #c


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe vorhin mit meinem Dad zusammen an einer Stelle (10x10m) 2,5kg wurmfreie Steinis gefunden. Die kleinen dürfen noch wachsen und werden dann demnächst geerntet. Die Trocknungsphase hat begonnen nachdem es gestern zu Mittag Nudeln mit Steinpilzsoße gab und heute Knödel mit Mischpilzen(Pfifferlinge,Reizker,Marone) wird nun mal getrocknet. Super! Endlich finde ich auch mal Steinis. Habe inzwischen 3 Stellen in relativer Nähe gefunden.

Allen die es jetzt versuchen wünsch ich genauso viel Erfolg wie wir ihn hatten.


----------



## norge_klaus (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

.....auch hier im Taunus Steinpilze (fast madenfrei) in größeren Mengen. Dazu kleine Maronen. Birkis und krause Kraterelle.

Macht richtig Spaß aktuell !


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier in Ostbayern gibt es auch gut Steinpilze im Moment. Mein Vater schleppt täglich welche an, ich hab heute auch eine Portion gesammelt. 

Es gibt auch sehr viele Krause Glucken, deutlich mehr als die letzten Jahre. Die lass ich aber meist stehen, bin zu faul die zu putzen 

Aber Pfifferlinge, oder wie wir sagen Eierschwammerl gibt es überhaupt nicht mehr. Habe in diesem Jahr noch kein einziges gefunden :c


----------



## Droggelbecher (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waren heut auch mal in den umliegenden Wäldern unterwegs. Hat zwar recht lang gedauert bis die Körbe voll waren, aber wenigstens war fast alles madenfrei


----------



## silviomopp (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> .....auch hier im Taunus Steinpilze (fast madenfrei) in größeren Mengen. Dazu kleine Maronen. Birkis und krause Kraterelle.
> 
> Macht richtig Spaß aktuell !




:m Bestätigung !!! war grad mit dem Hund in der Eifel, Tour hat 1,5 stunden gedauert -Steinis vom allerfeinsten , ein Birkenpilz , Rotfüße auch noch ganz jung , aber Maronen noch nicht in Sichtweite |bigeyes


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hatte heute mit Kumpel gut 5 KG Steinpilze zusammen
Alle wieder absolut frei von Maden..


----------



## Toifel (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

haben gestern ca. 20Kg Maronen gefunden aber dafür kaum Steinpilze und 2 Fetthennen ...






Greetz


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich bin nicht so sehr bewandert was Pilze angeht, bin mir aber recht sicher hier ein paar schöne Maronen gefunden zu haben - was sagt ihr dazu:
PS: und eine kleine, dreckige Krause Glucke 
PPS: die vier einzelnen Exemplare in der Mitte kann ich nicht ganz genau bestimmen - da werd ich noch die Bücher wälzen.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die 5 einzelnen da unten rechts und die auf den Einzelfotos würd ich mal vorsichtig kosten ( und wieder auspucken)|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## silviomopp (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

.-.die vier einzelnen nennen sich Rotfußröhrling , hatte gestern auch welche , die werden schnell wurmig .


http://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/Rotfuss.htm


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier nochmal Nahaufnahmen von den Pilzen, bei denen ich mir nicht so sicher bin:


----------



## silviomopp (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die 5 einzelnen da unten rechts und die auf den Einzelfotos würd ich mal vorsichtig kosten ( und wieder auspucken)|supergri
> Gruß A.





Galle !!! :m

http://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/Bitterroehrling.htm


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nicht die mitm roten fuß, das sind babkas. Auch essbar. Wir sammeln sie nicht


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Daci, de 4 die du meinst, sind Rotfüßchen und völlig ok.
Die rechts daneben sind besser eben galle


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hmm naja - eigentlich hab ich versucht die Gallenröhrlinge schon durch kosten im Wald auszuschließen. Grad nochmal 'n guten Bissen gekaut und wieder ausgespuckt - schmeckt nach lecker Pilz.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die gallis bei uns sehen total anders aus


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

naja , kann auf nem Foto täuschen, nur wenn ich mir die Farbe vom Futter so anschaue ( weiß) und die Mustererung vom Stiel, na ich weeeß nich- Bitterling


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Naja, wenn 'se gut schmecken und Röhrlinge sind und keine Satanspilze sind (Was recht offensichtlich ist) sollte ja einem Verzehr wenig im Weg stehn oder nicht?
PS: Das Futter ist eher gelblich - der Weißabgleich der Kamera ist nicht so bombe


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich sag ja, Foto ist immer so ne Sache.
Gibts keinen Pilzberater in der Nähe?
(naja, in der Großstadt wohl eher nich)


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ein Kumpel von mir ist passionierter Pilzsucher und schaut nachher drauf - ich würd aber ganz gern schon vorher Bescheid wissen ^^


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

naja, wenn ich mich so schwach ein meine Zeit im Preußichen erinnere
das kann sowas sein:Boletus pinophilus 
aber Foto und keine Garantie


----------



## Kotzi (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich kenn die unter Graslatschen, kann man bedenkenlos essen, werden jedoch wie schon gesagt schnell madig, den Schwamm kann man nicht so gut entfernen wie bei Maronen, ich sammel die nicht mehr.
Und das unten rechts sind stinknormale Maronen, die haben gewisse Schwankungen in den Morphen, mal sehr großer Hut dünner Stiel und dann 1 Woche später (gleiche Stelle) klein, knackig, dicker Stiel und kleiner Hut.
Guten Appetit!

e/ Durch den Druck auf den Schwamm sieht man auch leicht bläuliche Verfärbungen, also endeutig Maronen. ( alles ohne Gewähr)


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jepp - von offizieller Seite nun auch bestätigt: alles stinknormale Maronen :m
Bis auf die Rotfüße und die Krause Glucke natürlich.
Ein Teil wandert heut noch in die Pfanne und der andere wird dann getrocknet.
|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab grad auch mal noch schnell eine Portion Maronen zum einfrieren gesammelt. Eine Stelle wo ich nur am pflücken war, aber ziemlich wurmig da. Hmmm. Dafür einen Steinpilz in nem richtigen KAckwald...


----------



## Toifel (4. Oktober 2013)

Die in der Mitte sind ziegenlippen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Den ihre Zeit ist eigentlich Rum. Schneid sie mal auf, wirst sehen das alles voller Würmer ist ;-)... 


Greetz


----------



## daci7 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Toifel schrieb:


> Die in der Mitte sind ziegenlippen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Den ihre Zeit ist eigentlich Rum. Schneid sie mal auf, wirst sehen das alles voller Würmer ist ;-)...
> 
> 
> Greetz



Wurden auch gegessen, nichts mit Maden 
Die Küche riecht noch lecker nach Pilz, weil überall die aufgefädelten Pilzstreifen trocknen und gleich gehts wieder in den Forst =)
Und Gestern bei knapp 0°C unsere bisher beste Aalnacht des Jahres gehabt - der Herbst rockt!

#h


----------



## honeybee (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch mal 1,5 Stunden los. 

Sehr viele Steinpilze, wobei auch ein Großteil gleich im Wald belassen wurde da sie sehr madig waren.
Dazu kamen noch etliche Butterpilze, die ich in so einer Menge noch nie hatte.


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier auch sehr viele Steinpilze.

Maronen kommen jetzt erst so langsam.

Muss wieder Regnen.Ist schon wieder so trocken,daß keine neuen Steinpilze nachkommen.
Die Pilze trocknen teilweise schon im Wald.

@ honeybee,

Was zum Teufel ist ein " Oller Hacksch " ???


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Nahaufnahmen von den Pilzen, bei denen ich mir nicht so sicher bin:





Das sind Rotfußröhrlinge. Kannste bedenkenlos futtern, hatte letztens och nen Arsch voll davon gefunden.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## daci7 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute nochmal drei große Körbe à ca. 4kg Maronen gesammelt und direkt weiterverarbeitet zum trocknen =)


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Weil es gestern schon guten Erfolg gab, bin ich heute morgen gleich nochmal los...

Wieder sehr viele Steinpilze und jede Menge Sandröhrlinge


----------



## silviomopp (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

 jo ..hier flutscht es auch ..Steini´s + Maronen ( sehr jung und fest ) ..hab zum Glück Urlaub - das wird sich lohnen


----------



## honeybee (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier noch ein Grund für festes Schuhwerk im Wald


----------



## Kauli11 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern schöne Steinpilze und heute auf einer neuen Stelle viele kleine Maronen.

Dieses Jahr ist sehr gut.#h


----------



## geeni (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wollte Morgen auch mal wieder raus in den Wald, sehe ich das richtig, Man kann im prinzip alle Röhrenpilze essen aus die mit dem roten Stiel(Satanspilz)?
Bei euren tollen Ergebnissen hier... da muss man ja losgehen...


----------



## honeybee (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also der Kuhröhrling...den kann man essen, der ist aber minderwertig.
Den Gallenröhrling....nun ja

Der Hexenröhrling hat genau wie der Satansröhrling einen rötlichen bis roten Stiel


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn du dich nicht auskennst gehst du am besten mal bei jemandem mit. Sonst nimm dir ein Buch zur Hand und mach dich z.b. mit steinpilz und maronenröhrling vertraut. Wenn du dir einen Gallenröhrling mitsammelst weil du ihn nicht erkennst wirst du dich ärgern! Wenn du auf einmal doch nen gifti mitnimmst ebenso


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pilze ohne ende es macht einfach Spaß:vik:


----------



## shad (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo honeybee,

sollte das tatsächlich eine Kreuzotter sein??

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## ralle (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waren gestern auch mal los -- Wahnsinn 
unser Korb (der Inhalt natürlich)  sah auch so aus wie bei honeybee im Beitrag 2281 !!

Macht echt Spaß


----------



## daci7 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute wird nochmal groß angegriffen! Ick freu mir :m


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Grund für festes Schuhwerk im Wald



Oh klasse ne Kreuzotter , früher habe ich sie auch oft angetroffen sind aber letzte Zeit rar geworden . |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



shad schrieb:


> Hallo honeybee,
> 
> sollte das tatsächlich eine Kreuzotter sein??
> 
> ...



Ja das war tatsächlich eine Kreuzotter. Ich war leider zu langsam....die hatte mir ordentlich gedroht. Sie nutzte dann die Gunst der Stunde als ich meine Kamera suchte, und verschwand.

Im Vergleich hier eine Schlingnatter


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei euch schlängelt sich einiges durch den Busch!


----------



## honeybee (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Bei euch schlängelt sich einiges durch den Busch!



Einfach mal bischen die Augen offen halten....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab heute beim Angeln Pilze gefunden, hatte kein Buch dabei.
Da ich die Teile aber auf den ersten Blick für Parasol gehalten habe hab ich sie mal mitgenommen.

Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, in meinem Bestimmungsbuch sieht der Stiel bei den Parasol anders aus.
Außerdem habe ich auf einer Wiese gefunden   :q: 

Sind die was, und wenn ja was genau ?
Oder lieber entsorgen ?

http://*ih.us/a/img809/8416/7aj0.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img812/5775/vgyc.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img9/6726/ld0z.jpg


----------



## ralle (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ohne Gewähr- tippe auch auf Parasol.


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Normaler Schirmpilz....guten Appetit!

Den Schirm wie ein Schnitzel panieren und braten.

Legga!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hab heute beim Angeln Pilze gefunden, hatte kein Buch dabei.
> Da ich die Teile aber auf den ersten Blick für Parasol gehalten habe hab ich sie mal mitgenommen.
> 
> Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, in meinem Bestimmungsbuch sieht der Stiel bei den Parasol anders aus.
> ...



Das ist die Krux mit Bestimmung nach Bildern.

Bei Deinem Pilz passt alles sehr gut zum Parasol, auch der Standort Wiese ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Dazu der genatterte Stiel, und der Ring ist ganz sicher auf dem Stiel verschiebbar. 
Dein Pilz wird sich bei Verletzungen auch nicht schnell Safrangelb verfärben, höchstens nach längerer Zeit dunkelbraun werden.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jepp das die Pilze optisch manchmal stark variieren hab ich auch schon bei Maronen festgestellt.
Da aber wie gesagt noch dazu kam das in dem Buch als Standort nur Laub und Nadelwald markiert sind, nicht aber Wiesen dachte ich mir lieber nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Fogasch89 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Kochtopfangler(jawoll!),
das sind zu hundert Prozent Parasole. Sind eigentlich nur mit dem Pantherpilz zu verwechseln, obwohl eigentlich auch nicht. Die Lammellen beim Parasol enden vor dem Stiel. Weiters Merkmal ist der verschiebare Ring am Stiel, obwohl wenn du ein älteres Exemplar hast, dann ist dieser Ring schon mal ein wenig am Stiel verpappt. Parasole riechen überdies ein wenig muffig. Der genatterte Stiel ist ein weiteres Zeichen. Junge Parasole sind noch geschlossen und sehen ein bischen aus wie Trommelschlägel. Das sind aber die Besten, einfach mit nach hause nehmen und über Nacht in eine Vase stellen, dann pilzen sie auf. Den Stiel ißt man übrigens nicht mit, ist holzig. Den Schirm in Ei panieren, einer der besten Speisepilze überhaup. Übrigens, was Ralle 24 meint mit safrangelber Verfärbung. Den Parasol kann man eben mit dem Safranschirmling verwechseln, die Schnitkannte blutet bei diesem, aber ebenfalls guter Speisepilz nur kleiner und nicht so schmackhaft wie der Parasol und definitiv auch nur im Wald zu finden.
p.s. würde mich freuen von dir eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen, bin neu im Forum und nicht sicher, ob ich hier technisch alles richtig mache. Computertrottel halt, aber mit pilzen kenn ich mich aus.


----------



## vinzich63 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,
jetzt geht es auch bei uns los. War die letzten Wochen sehr trocken hier.
Hab mal ein Bild gemacht ( bisschen unscharf #d ), was ich für nicht so typisch halte. So nah an den Baumwurzeln finde ich selten Steinpilze.
Mal gucken was die nächsten Tage noch bringen.#h

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## fordfan1 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habt ihr es gut,bei uns ist alles am schimmeln...


----------



## Tomasz (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ...
> Da aber wie gesagt noch dazu kam das in dem Buch als Standort nur Laub und Nadelwald markiert sind, nicht aber Wiesen dachte ich mir lieber nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen.



Bei uns in Brandenburg findet man Schirm- oder Parasolpilze meistens auf Wiesen und nur selten in Wäldern. Wenn sie denn im Wald stehen, dann meist auf oder an Lichtungen oder bei stärkerem Grasbewuchs. Von daher ist Dein Standort schon der richtige..
Und ja, ich würde Deine Pilze auch für Schirmpilze halten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



vinzich63 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt geht es auch bei uns los. War die letzten Wochen sehr trocken hier.
> Hab mal ein Bild gemacht ( bisschen unscharf #d ), was ich für nicht so typisch halte. So nah an den Baumwurzeln finde ich selten Steinpilze.
> Mal gucken was die nächsten Tage noch bringen.#h
> ...


 
Jo ist schon eher selten.
Wie hast du das Problem mit dem Abschneiden gelöst.
Spezialmesser in der Tasche oder zu Hause erst die Kettensäge geholt. |kopfkrat


----------



## vinzich63 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nee, Kettensäge war nicht nötig.
So ne OP schafft mein Pilzmesser.:m

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## Buhnenspringer (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo an alle,

habe mich sehr gefreut, dass es tatsächlich einen solchen Pilzthreat gibt. Wir war dieses Jahr nun zwei mal in den Pilzen und konnten einige wunderschöne Exemplare finden. Was uns aufgefallen ist, dass der Madenbefall dieses Jahr extrem stark ist. An einer Stelle, die sonst (in den letzten zehn Jahren) sehr gut davor geschützt war, ist dieses Jahr fast jeder Pilz betroffen. Ist zwar sehr schade, da viel weggeschnitten werden muss, dennoch.... schauts Euch an
LG


----------



## honeybee (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also hier ist es der pure Wahnsinn.....
Schon nach der hälfte der geplanten Route musste ich umkehren, da ich keinen Platz mehr im Korb hatte.

Steinpilze über Steinpilze, von denen ich viele zurücklassen musste.
Ein guter Grund morgen noch einmal los zu ziehen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

lass den korb zu hause und nimm die....


----------



## 2911hecht (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dieses Jahr ist wirklich super!


----------



## silviomopp (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja ..man kann sogar auswählen ob viel putzen oder wenig . So feste und junge Maronen und Steinpilze wie dieses Jahr - einfach nur Traumhaft.. Nach 2,5 Stunden war ich heute fertig mit sammeln. Hoffentlich hält sich die Saison noch eine Weile , hab heute morgen in der Eifel schon PKW´s mit Vereister Scheibe gesehen #t ..


----------



## honeybee (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> lass den korb zu hause und nimm die....



DAS wäre mal ein Plan....  

Bin soeben fertig geworden mit "verarbeiten". 
Der Dörrautomat läuft auf Hochtouren und einen großen Teil habe ich sauer eingelegt. Nun habe ich keine Gläser mehr.|rolleyes


----------



## Livio (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> .....einen großen Teil habe ich sauer eingelegt. Nun habe ich keine Gläser mehr.|rolleyes



Moin,
bin gerade in Dänemark und auch hier gibts Pilze ohne Ende ....
Unter anderem auch viele Butterpilze aber die sind ja nicht soooo toll.

Ich trockne gerade die Pilze in der nähe vom Ofen, Sauer eingelegt kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ....

Die Bodil wartet auch schon


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute nochmal 3 Eimer Maronen aus dem Wald geschleppt und nun ist gut . Auffallend war dieses Jahr dass die Maronen und Steinis mitten im Heidekraut und den Blaubeersträuchern gewachsen sind . Sogar im Wald unter den Douglasien habe ich die Tage reichlich gefunden , was mir noch nie gelungen ist . Da meine Kapazität an Aufbewahrung zu Ende ist greife ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr an .


----------



## geeni (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Super, wo hast du 3 Eimer davon gefunden? Salzhausen? das Salzhausen zwischen Hamburg und Soltau? hier in der Eifel war es glaub ich zu kalt, Nur Rettich Helmlinge, noch nicht mal Parasole... ich glaub ich muss morgen nochmal los.


----------



## silviomopp (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



geeni schrieb:


> Super, wo hast du 3 Eimer davon gefunden? Salzhausen? das Salzhausen zwischen Hamburg und Soltau? hier in der Eifel war es glaub ich zu kalt, Nur Rettich Helmlinge, noch nicht mal Parasole... ich glaub ich muss morgen nochmal los.




Wo in der Eifel ??


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Hier unser Ergebnis von 1,5 Stunden im Wald. 
Es gibt wirklich so viele Pilze dieses Jahr, das man guten Gewissens bereits beim Sammeln selektieren kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist irgendwie kaum was zu finden. Letztens hatte ich einige Maronen, aber leider nicht einen Steinpilz oder Schirmling (mein Favorit)


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



geeni schrieb:


> Super, wo hast du 3 Eimer davon gefunden? Salzhausen? das Salzhausen zwischen Hamburg und Soltau? hier in der Eifel war es glaub ich zu kalt, Nur Rettich Helmlinge, noch nicht mal Parasole... ich glaub ich muss morgen nochmal los.



Ja genau , die Richtung stimmt schon mal allerdings wohne ich eher in Richtung Lüneburg und der Ort Luhmühlen ( kennt wohl jeder der was mit Pferden am Hut hat ) liegt dicht an meinen Sammelstellen . " Braunschweiger Klosterforst " heißt hier ein großes Waldgebiet und mit dem Fahrrad bin ich in 10 Minuten da . 
Gruß in die Eifel . #h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war letzten Freitag und Samstag auch wieder unterwegs..
http://*ih.us/a/img826/9780/tdig.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img600/9610/wadd.jpg


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute hatte ich den freien Tag genutzt um noch einmal in den Wald zu gehen.....

Wie schon Samstag und Sonntag war der Korb sehr schnell gefüllt mit Steinpilzen, Hexenröhrlingen, Birkenpilzen und Maronen.

Die Steinpilze sprießen dieses Jahr hier in Massen aus dem Boden, wobei schon viele alte Exemplare dabei sind, die ich stehen lies.


----------



## honeybee (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann mir jemand sagen, was da aus unserem alten Baumstamm, der als Blumenständer dient, wächst?


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hm, sind ja alles noch ganz junge Exemplare.
Könnten evtl. Halimasch werden, würde zur Jahreszeit passen...aber ohne Gewähr #c


----------



## honeybee (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallimasch ist es definitiv nicht.......

Ich tendiere ja zu Sparriger Schüppling, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Welcher Baumstamm ?

Obstbaum?

Sparriger Schüppling ist ein gefürchteter Schädling an Obstbäumen.

Warte, bis die Hüte aufgehen.#h


----------



## Joachim_P_R (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, ist der Sparrige Schüppling, kein Speisepilze!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was geht steinpilztechnisch noch so im sauerland? War jetzt lange nicht im wald und würd gern wissen obs sich noch lohnt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ok Steinpilztechnisch geht nicht mehr so viel (500gr) aber viele Maronen und auch noch ein bisschen Hexenröhrling.  Bin schon noch ganz zufrieden. Von der jetzt kommenden warmen Phase werd ich wohl nicht profitieren, bin im Urlaub.


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und bei uns findet man solche Leckerbissen. Echte Reizker. Nur kurz abwaschen und in Butter braten. Kein langes Geputze und kein Schleim in der Pfanne.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Und bei uns findet man solche Leckerbissen. Echte Reizker. Nur kurz abwaschen und in Butter braten. Kein langes Geputze und kein Schleim in der Pfanne.



Sowas steht bei uns auch viel rum, aber da trau ich mich nicht. |kopfkrat#t


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ach wie lustig. Nie wird was über Reizker geschrieben. Ich hab heute einen neuen Wald probiert und fast nen kilo edelreizker gefunden. Da will ich stolz mal aus der reihe tanzen, da ists schon passiert. 
Ich werd meine mit knoblauch und petersilie machen.


----------



## fordfan1 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wobei ein paar Fichtenreizker im Rührei und auf Brot auch nicht zu verachten sind...


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Sowas steht bei uns auch viel rum, aber da trau ich mich nicht. |kopfkrat#t


Naja, einen Doppelgänger gibt es nicht. Doch laß sie ruhig stehen, irgendwer wird sie erkennen und sich darüber freuen.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Naja, so'n Kahler Krempling sieht für den ungeübten gar nicht soo unähnlich aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

JA der blutet bestimmt auch super rot/orange :S


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Stichwort KAHLER KREMPLING,

wurde früher sehr viel gegessen.

Dann wurde er als giftig erklärt,mit der Begründung,
daß sich im Körper auf Dauer das Gift anreichert.

Nun meine Frage :

Hat schon mal jemand von einem Todesfall gehört,
der definitif auf den Kahlen Krempling zurückgeht?

Auf eure Antworten bin ich mal gespannt.#h


----------



## Joachim_P_R (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja es gibt Todesfälle,
darunter ist auch ein Pilzsachverständiger aus BW, der wollte es nicht wahrhaben das der Kahle Krempling giftig ist!
Man sollte auch mal bedenken warum ein Pilz für giftig benannt wird, das macht doch keiner zum spass!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Joachim-P-R,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich selber habe von solch einer Vergiftung noch nichts gehört.

@ all,

vielleicht auch in anderen Bundesländern erfahrungen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ Joachim-P-R,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> ...



Der Kahle Krempling wurde früher gelegentlich gegessen, auch von mir. Dass er roh sehr giftig ist (wie manch anderer Speisepilz auch) war schon lange bekannt. 

Stand der Forschung ist, dass dieser Pilz neben den hitzeinstabilen Giften auch ein hitzestabiles Antigen enthält, welches ein sog. Paxillus-Syndrom auslösen kann. Und das kann tödlich enden. Problem ist, dass dieses Syndrom auch Jahre nach dem Verzehr auftreten kann. Es ist zu vermuten, dass in früherer Zeit diesbezügliche Todesfälle nicht auf den Verzehr von Kremplingen zurückgeführt wurde. 
Fakt ist, dass der Verzehr tödlich enden *kann*.

Das sollte für Menschen mit halbwegs intaktem Selbsterhaltungstrieb genügen, vom Verzehr abzusehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ralf, was hälst Du eigentlich von der in ähnlicher Weise aufpoppenden Diskussion um Grünlinge?



Da ich kein Toxikologe bin, kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden. 
Fakt ist, dass es in Frankreich Todesfälle durch den Grünling gegeben hat. Fakt ist auch, dass tausende Menschen ihn problemlos vertragen.

Da es sich bei Pilzen eher um eine Delikatesse, als um ein unverzichtbares Nahrungsmittel handelt, rate ich dringend davon ab per Selbstversuch festzustellen, auf welche Seite der Statistik man selbst gehört. 

Davon ab scheint es so zu sein, dass Pilze einer Art in unterschiedlichen Regionen durchaus unterschiedliche Wirkstoffe, bzw. unterschiedliche Konzentrationen selbiger haben können.


----------



## Kotzi (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zb beim Knollenblätterpilz, tief tief im Osten ist der Toxisch fast unbedenklich, hier eher weniger


----------



## Joachim_P_R (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sorry Kotzi,
ich finde diese Aussage quatsch, ein Giftpilz bleibt ein Giftpilz,
egal ob er im Osten, oder Westen wächst. Ach ja Kotzi es gibt so einige Arten Knollenblätterpilze und davon ist z. B. der 
Grüne Knollenblätterpilz (_Amanita phalloides) tödlich Giftig._
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim
_


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Zb beim Knollenblätterpilz, tief tief im Osten ist der Toxisch fast unbedenklich, hier eher weniger



Fast. 

In Osteuropa wird der gelbe Knollenblätterpilz örtlich gerne gesammelt und gegessen. Dessen (schwaches) Gift ist hitzeinstabil, weswegen er gut abgekocht genießbar ist.
Vergiftungsfälle sind von Osteuropäischen Mitbürgern bekannt, die hier den gelben Knolli geglaubt gesammelt zu haben, aber den grünen erwischt haben.

Übrigens sind beide Arten nicht immer leicht zu unterscheiden. Die Farbe ist kein sicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> Sorry Kotzi,
> ich finde diese Aussage quatsch, ein Giftpilz bleibt ein Giftpilz,
> egal ob er im Osten, oder Westen wächst.



Wieso egal???

|kopfkrat
Die Konzentration ist doch das Entscheidende!

:mJe nach Herkunft muß die Portion für die Schwiegermutter vollkommen unterschiedlich ausfallen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wieso egal???
> 
> |kopfkrat
> Die Konzentration ist doch das Entscheidende!
> ...



Bei grünen und weißen Knollenblätterpilzen haut's die Schwiegermutter definitiv aus den Socken, spätestens, wenn nach ca. 3-4 Tagen plötzlich die Leber versagt, ist das Thema durch, Herkunft egal.:q

Aber grundsätzlich variiert die Wirkstoff/Giftmenge je nach Standort, allerdings sind das meist sehr viel kürzer zu unterscheidende Entfernungen als West-Osteuropa, daß ändert sich eher von Wald zu Wald.
Schon die Korjaken in Sibirien wußten ziemlich genau, aus welcher Ecke die Fliegenpilze nur Bauchschmerzen bereiten und bei welchen der Papst im Kettenhemd boxt.

Gelbe Knollenblätterpilze wurden bei uns früher übrigens auch nach Abbrühen verzehrt, wird sogar in vielen alten Pilzbüchern noch so beschrieben. In manchen Jahren und Ecken blieb einem auch oft nicht viel übrig, wenn man die Pfanne voll bekommen wollte, kann mich an Pilzjahre erinnern, da fand man fast nur Wulstlinge.


----------



## Kotzi (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Achso, dann wird sich mein Botanik-Prof wohl irren ?
Ich habe auch nicht von Osteuropa geredet sondern von den tiefsten Ausläufern Asiens. Dort schwankt die Toxizität aufgrund von Standort und Klimafaktoren doch deutlich. Gerade in dem zusammenhang wie Ralle es erwähnte ist es öfters passiert, jedoch nicht nur aufgrund von Verwechselung, sondern auch eben aus dem Grund das der Giftgehalt in den Regionen wo die Menschen aufgewachsen sind einfach vernachlässigbar ist, hier dann eben nicht mehr.


----------



## Joachim_P_R (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kotzi, ich kenne deinen Botanik - Prof. nicht, aber wer sich in der Botanik auskennt muss nicht unbedingt sich auch in der Mykologie auskennen! Ob "dein Prof." mit deiner Aussage einverstanden wäre wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ich habe es schon angemerkt, es gibt nicht den Knollenblätterpilz sondern viele Arten Knollenblätterpilze, davon sind einige gute Speisepilze, z. B. Kaiserling und Perlpilz ein paar "Harmlose Knollenblätterpilze", aber auch tödlich giftige Knollenblätterpilze, wie z. B. der Grüne, aber es gibt noch mehrere tödlich giftige Knollenblätterpilze, da ist es tatsächlich egal wo auf der Welt sie wachsen!
Ach ja Kotzi, nur so nebenbei, ich bin ein geprüfter Pilzsachverständiger und "arbeite" mit Giftnotrufzentralen, Kliniken, Polizei und Ärzten zusammen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Kotzi (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich kann ja nächste Woche nochmal nachfragen ob es dazu Literatur gibt. Persönlich hat er viel über Schleimpilze veröffentlicht und es war lediglich ein Fun-Fact nebenbei den ich einstreuen wollte, sollte hier auf keinen Fall irgendwen dazu animieren vll mal zu probieren ob die Knollenblätterpilze (grüner)
bei ihm weniger giftig sind nur weil er kurz vor Polen wohnt.
Er hat konkret darüber gesprochen dass der sonst giftige Knollenblätterpilz öfter mal gesammelt worden wäre von Leuten die vorher gewohnt wären das dieser in ihrer Region nicht toxisch ist. Es kommen halt immer noch Klima und Standortfaktoren hinzu, wie genau sich das auf den Aufbau des Giftes auswirkt weiß ich nicht, werde aber nachfragen, fand das Ganze aber halt witzig und wollte es nur mal nebenbei einstreuen.


----------



## Joachim_P_R (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hm Kotzi,
Schleimpilze werden mitlerweile von den Pilze abgetrennt, sind auch eine eigene Art.
Aber nichts für ungut Kotzi, ich möchte dich nicht "anmachen",
aber wenn man jedes Jahr mit Pilzvergiftungen zu tun hat und so Sachen hört "der hat nicht bitter geschmeckt, die Zwiebel wurde nicht schwarz", wir haben den in Polen, Russland auch immer gegessen....*tztztz.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Kotzi (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin, hatte mittlerweile nochmal nachgefragt und nach spezieller Aussage ist es in dem Fall Fliegenpilz bewiesen das der Giftgehalt variieren kann, und beim Knollenblätterpilz wird es stark vermutet , jedoch gibt es da keine Arbeiten drüber.
Finde ich jedoch durchaus realistisch das aufgrund von Standort und Klimafaktoren der Giftgehalt variieren kann, natürlich nicht wenn man 100 km weiter in einen Wald fährt, aber irgendwo in der Tundra, wieso nicht?

Mfg


----------



## Joachim_P_R (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Kotzi,
klar variiert der Giftgehalt je nach Biotop bei Giftpilzen, aber was macht es für einen Unterschied ob z. B. bei einem Grünen Knollenblätter ein paar wenige milligramm Amanitin mehr oder weniger zum Tode führen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Judasohren ohne ende nur leider sehr wenig Austernseitling aber ein lecker essen wird es:m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hatte vorgestern schöne Austernseitlinge gefunden..

http://*ih.us/a/img194/9743/0qoc.jpg

 Also ich kann nicht klagen


----------



## Helgelandfischer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo zusammen,
hier bei uns im Ost-Lappwald gehen Dank der milden Temperaturen die Austern so richtig ab.











Grüße
Kay


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Judasohren
http://*ih.us/a/img823/4586/1rps.jpg

Austernseitling
http://*ih.us/a/img571/7213/g6xn.jpg


----------



## Helgelandfischer (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo nochmal,

hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag (Austernseitlinge und Winterrüblinge)
















Grüße aus dem Lappwald

Kay


----------



## Corinna68 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Winter,sammle ich meine Pilze immer in der Kneipe....#g:z#g


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



phirania schrieb:


> Im Winter,sammle ich meine Pilze immer in der Kneipe....#g:z#g



Na dann würde ich aber schleunigst die kneipe wechseln ^^


----------



## Havoerred (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe heute die Pilzsaison eröffnet. 
Die ersten Pifferlinge und der erste Steinpilz kamen in die Pfanne. Gesammelt in Dänemark. Nebenbei noch eine Bachforelle von 1,5 kg gefangen. Das war ein supi Wochenende.

Viele Grüße
Havoerred


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Top! Bin am Wochenende in Tschechien, vielleicht gibts ja da was zu holen. ISt jedenfalls mal mega warm angesagt.


----------



## barschhunter97 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab am Samstag die ersten Pfifferlinge und ein paar Steinpilze gefunden.


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da muß ich doch wohl auch mal wieder in den Wald. Beim Rennsteiglauf am 17.05. habe ich auch intensiv links und rechts der Strecke geschaut. Da war noch nix. ......und das auf 72,7 km.


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn ich an nem Wald vorbeikomm muss ich auch immer den Boden absuchen^^ Freu mich schon auf Ende August

Letztes Jahr war Hammer, ganz tolle dunkle Herrenpilze und 4 Krauseglucken gefunden.....hab immer noch Voräte


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Da muß ich doch wohl auch mal wieder in den Wald. Beim Rennsteiglauf am 17.05. habe ich auch intensiv links und rechts der Strecke geschaut. Da war noch nix. ......und das auf 72,7 km.



So dicht am Weg und mit tausenden von Teilnehmern, da hättest Du schon an der Spitze vorneweg lauufen müssen, um noch einen Pilz zu finden.
Glückwunsch zur Teilnahme#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## norge_klaus (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Spitze ist mit 15 km/h durch den Thüringer Wald gerannt. #d
Da war ich eher entspannt .....:m


----------



## Tomasz (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei 15 km/h sieht man natürlich keine Pilze am Wegesrand.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gibt's zum Pilzesuchen nicht irgendwie ne kürzere Strecke?:q
 Naja bei meinem letzten 20km Versuch war ich da a) mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt und b) am völlig falschen Ort:q
 ( mitten in Berlin -ihr Pr...:m)
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> gibt's zum Pilzesuchen nicht irgendwie ne kürzere Strecke?:q
> Naja bei meinem letzten 20km Versuch war ich da a) mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt und b) am völlig falschen Ort:q
> ( mitten in Berlin -ihr Pr...:m)
> Gruß A.



Ein Pils bekommst Du doch in Berlin an jeder Ecke.
In Brandenburg soll es schon die ersten Pfifferlinge geben. Selbst habe ich noch keine gefunden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

in Berlin gibt's Pils|kopfkrat, (das importiert ihr doch:m)


----------



## Tomasz (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wenn du über 16 Jahre alt bist und den Datenschutzbestimmungen zustimmst, darfst Du hier mal weiter Klicken:q.

http://www.berliner-pilsner.de/

Berlin, Du bist so wunderbar...:m

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da muss ich mal eben einer Warnung aussprechen - Für den Ungeübten ist Berliner P. nicht von richtigem Pils zu unterscheiden, der Kenner erkennt den Trug aber sofort.
Wer in Berlin ein gutes Bier will ist hiermit mMn besser aufgehoben:
http://www.bier-index.de/biere/berliner-burgerbrau-rotkehlchen.html
Ist allerdings kein Pils und damit wieder fehl am Platz in diesem Thread ...
:m


----------



## 2911hecht (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Birkenpilze gibts auch schon und das leider schon länger.


----------



## ChIpO89 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



phirania schrieb:


> Im Winter,sammle ich meine Pilze immer in der Kneipe....#g:z#g


Das bezweifel ich K.H. 
... dass was du in der Kneipe sammelst nennt sich Pils :m


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gestern gab's den ersten Bitterling:q
 Gruß A.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bei uns ist noch nichts an Pilzen


----------



## vinzich63 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo, 
die letzten Tage waren sehr ergiebig. :vik:
Viele Pfifferlinge, aber auch schon Steinpilze und Schusterpilze.
So kann es weitergehen. #6

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## Gerd II (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War dieses Jahr auch das erste mal auf Pilzsuche.
Bis auf einen Steinpilz,einen Birkenpilz,einen Hexenröhrling,
nur einige Pfifferlinge.
Diese stehen immer an der selben Stelle.
Weiß jemand ,ob die fast weißen Pfifferlinge eine Abart sind
oder der Standort so entscheidend ist. Es ist mir ja bekannt,das die Pfifferlinge unter Buchen,Eichen etwas heller sind,aber so? Diese haben auch kurze,sehr dicke Stiele und der Geruch ist auch nicht so intensiv.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der echte Pfifferling (Cantharellus cibarius) hat mehrere Variationen. Die hellere, im Laubwald vorkommende, nennt sich _Cantharellus cibarius var. pallens_.

Das ist aber kaum mehr als Makulatur, denn je nach Standort und Trockenheit ist die Farbe des Pfifferlings sehr veränderlich. Wirklich unterscheiden lassen sich die Variationen nicht mal mikroskopisch.

Für den Speisewert hat das keinerlei Bedeutung.


----------



## phirania (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nicht das da eine neue Pilzart eingewandert ist.....


----------



## norge_klaus (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren am Sonntag im Taunus kurz im Wald. Ausbeute 2 Maronen. Gab allerdings auch einge Täublinge. Ist aber nicht die Zielgruppe für uns zum Sammeln.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hier gab's einen Steinpilz im "Vorbeigehen";
 echter Gigant von 5 cm , dem fehlte Wasser um zu Wachsen


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab heute auch meine ersten Maronen im Moos entdeckt. 
Mit dem Regen bin ich zuversichtlich das es jetzt dann langsam losgehen kann mit den Herrenpilzen....freu mich


----------



## Ines (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In meinem Garten wachsen wieder die ersten Butterpilze.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

"baust" Du die an?


----------



## Helgelandfischer (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier bei uns im Lappwald geht es bedingt durch Regen und Wärme, auch schon richtig ab mit den Sommerstonis und Pfiffis.




















auch die Orchideen (_Breitblättriges Knabenkraut) _laßen sich blicken


----------



## Tomasz (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Helgelandfischer schrieb:


> Hier bei uns im Lappwald geht es bedingt durch Regen und Wärme, auch schon richtig ab mit den Sommerstonis und Pfiffis....



Sieht gut aus. Bei uns wird es noch eine Weile dauern. Die Brandenburger Sandwüsten müssen sich erst mal richtig mit Wasser vollsaugen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## honeybee (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Durch den vielen Regen und die Wärme geht es nun bei uns auch los.
Schon Anfang der Woche schossen die ersten Perlpilze....und da ich im Wald arbeite konnte ich mir immer gleich mein Abendbrot mit nach Hause nehmen.
Heute ging es dann gleich früh in meinen eigentlichen "Pilzwald".
Siehe da, es war zwar erst 6.15Uhr aber ich war nicht die erste.

Auch hier wieder Perlpilze in Massen, dazu Lärchenröhrlinge, Rotkappen und schon die ersten Steinpilze.... :m


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vielen Dank für die Info, da muß ich wohl doch auch mal los. #h


----------



## silviomopp (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

in der Eifel konnte ich gestern auch die ersten Steinpilze sichten . 2 Maronenröhrlinge und einen Birkenpilz gab es noch dazu. War aber trotzdem noch arg trocken .


----------



## peter II (3. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pfifferlinge satt im Nordosten Niedersachsens; heute vorläufiger Höhepunkt, alles gelb im Wald.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir in Hagen hab ich jetzt am Wochenende auch Pfifferlinge gefunden und einen Bovisten im Garten geerntet. Es gibt dies Jahr unmengen an Gallenröhrlingen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

heute gab's ne Mischung aus Lerchenröhrling und Perlpilz

 Die Rotfüße hatten viele eher entdeckt:q


----------



## honeybee (7. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gab es wieder jede Menge Steinpilze und ein paar schöne Exemplare vom Flockenstieligen Hexenröhrling.
Perlpilze gab es in rauhen Mengen.....


----------



## Schönbucher (8. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab heute auch die ersten Steinis der Saison 2014 gesammelt.


----------



## honeybee (9. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute früh ging es gleich sehr zeitig raus in den Wald
Kurz vor 8Uhr war der Korb dann gut gefüllt





Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch jemanden zum putzen|supergri


----------



## shad (10. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin moin, 
wie lange hast Du denn gebraucht um die Pilze so für das Foto aufzubauen? Wirklich Klasse das Foto und die Beute.
Gruß,   
shad


----------



## honeybee (10. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Shad

Zum sammeln habe ich etwa 1,5 Stunden gebraucht. Und das "platzieren" dauerte keine 2 Minuten....


----------



## RudivomSee (10. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

[URL=http://*ih.com/f/ezfsScO2j][IMG]http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/539/fsScO2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
In den Wäldern am Möhnesee war ich auch schon erfolgreich.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Pilzfreunde,

 auch im Hessenländle tut sich mittlerweile was.
 Perlpilze in Massen, vereinzelt Täublinge, Birken und Schusterpilze.Auch Pfifferlinge können jeden zweiten Tag geerntet werden. Die Steinpilze wollen jedoch noch nicht so recht. 
 Aber zum Glück hat es letzte Nacht ja wieder geregnet. 

 Anbei noch zwei Fotos von |kopfkrat Ja was eigentlich #c
 Die Kappe von der Form und Farbe wie bei einem großen Birkenpilz
 Das Fleisch eigentlich original wie bei einem Steinpilz
 Der Stiel jedoch #c auch nicht der eines Sommersteinpilzes  oder |kopfkrat

 Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

 Grüße aus Hessen #h


----------



## honeybee (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vom Stiel und vom Kopf her, würde ich sagen, das ist eine schöne fette Marone


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hybrid

 schnell wech hier:m

 Tippe auf Marone
 Die Hutfarben haben schon ein gewisses Spiel

 Am WE gabs die ersten Steini´s, schön in 5mm Scheiben ab in die Butter kurz auf beiden Seiten gebraten und ab in de Gusche mmmh


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke euch für die Antworten.
 Denke aber das ihr auch nicht sicher seid. Oder?
 Die Hutfarbe ist schon sehr eigen, die Form der Kappe für einen Marone  eher auch untypisch. Ebenso ist mir der Stiel für einen Marone auch viel zu hell. Ganz zu schweigen von der Größe. 

 Sorry für meine Zweifel aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was.

 #h


----------



## honeybee (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hmm...aber die Farbe des Futters und des Hutes und die Farbe und Struktur des Stieles.....ich bleibe bei Marone

Oftmals variiert das Aussehen, je nach Standort . Ich hatte z.B. am Samstag 2 junge Espenrotkappen, deren Hut ein blasses Schweinchenrosa war.
Oder 2 Flockis, deren Hut eher ins gelbliche ging.


----------



## honeybee (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal in meinen Pilzbüchern geschmöckert....

Also es könnte auch ein Hasenröhrling sein, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sehr sicher, denn der Stiel vom Hasenröhrling sieht etwas anders aus


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

det ist schon ne Marone, Hut bei trockenem Wetter passt


----------



## Jose (11. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hab da mal 'ne frage: wie bereitet ihr den schusterpilz zu, genau, den flockenstieligen hexen-röhrling?


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Jose

Ich behandle den Flocki nicht anders, als die anderen Pilze. Egal ob gebraten, sauer eingelegt oder getrocknet....


----------



## labralehn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#2405

Ich hatte mal als Kind mit meinem Vater immer Pilze gesammelt. 

Wenns ein Maronenröhrling ist, müsste er sich bei Druck blau verfärben. Bzw. auch an den Schnittstellen, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@honeybee,

nein ich glaube ein Hasenröhrling war dies auch nicht.
Der Stiel sah nicht nur äußerlich anders aus.
Auch innen war er, wie nun nachgelesen, nicht hohl gekammert bzw. wattig ausgestopft. 
Die Poren sollen bei älteren Pilzen außerdem cremegelblich sein.
War aber eindeutig grün wie beim Steinpilz.

Für einen Marone fehlte außerdem die von labralehn angedeutete Verfärbung.
Einen von vieren hatte ich nämlich angeschnitten und da tat sich definitiv nichts.
Den Maden hat der Pilz auf jeden Fall geschmeckt.
Hach ja, hatte ich noch gar nicht erwähnt: Vom Geruch her,
hätte ich mit geschlossenen Augen sofort auf einen Steinpilz festgelegt.



@Kaulbarschspezi

Wieso dünnes Exemplar?
Alle Viere waren (auch im Stiel) sehr stattlich. Schade dass dies auf dem Bild nicht so rüber kommt.
Leider ist bis jetzt nichts mehr nachgekommen und Maden und Käfer haben so gut wie nichts mehr übrig gelassen. 
Hätte gerne noch mal ein paar bessere Fotos geschossen und hier eingestellt. Der Fundort war ein lichter Mischwald.
Den Baumbestand in unmittelbarer Nähe werde ich mir aber nochmal genauer anschauen.

Grüße vom Fischkopp #h


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich würde auch zwischen Sommersteinpilz aus dem Hochwald oder Marone tippen. Das ist auf dem Foto schwer zu erkennen. Aber die fehlende Blaufärbung und der Geruch lassen dann wohl eher auf Steinpilz schließen oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kauli11 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ honeybee,

gibst du das Rezept für Pilze sauer einlegen ab?

Habe ich noch nie gemacht,möchte ich mal probieren.

Danke im Voraus. #h


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Kauli

Klar, ist nicht viel dazu.
Vorab sei aber gesagt, das es nicht jederman´s Sache ist, die die Pilze nach dem einlegen recht schleimig sind 

Am besten eignen sich noch recht feste Pilze. Marone, Steinpilz, Rotkappe etc. Kannst dann auch Hallimaschköpfe nehmen, die bleiben schön fest.

Ganz normal putzen und wenn notwendig das Futter entfernen. Zu kleinen Stücken schneiden....nur nicht zu klein.
Als Aufguss nehme ich fertigen Gurkenaufguss. Kann man bei Bedarf noch verfeinern.
Schraubgläser bereitstellen und da schon einmal Lorbeer, Pfefferkörner, Zwiebel und Senfkörner hineingeben.

Die geschnittenen Pilzstücke in kochendes Salzwasser geben und dort 3-4 Minuten köcheln lassen. Aber aufpassen, der Schaum der sich bildet muss immer abgeschöpft werden, sonst gibts ne große Sauerei.
Die Pilze mit einer Schaumkelle raus nehmen und in die Gläser füllen, so das sie etwas über halb voll sind.

Dann den Gurkenaufguss aufkochen und in die Gläser füllen bis sie ganz voll sind. Zuschrauben, Gläser einige Zeit auf den Kopf stellen. Fertig.


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Jana,
ich habe die früher auch selbst eingelegt. Dazu habe ich Essig genommen, was die Pilze dann oft zu sauer gemacht haben. Sie hielten aber mehrere Jahre.
Wie lange halten deine Pilze und wieviel Prozemnt Essig sind da drin?
Vielleicht noch ein Tip. Damit das ganze nicht so schleimig wird, habe ich nur kleine Pilze genommen, also nicht mehr geschnitten. Kleine knackige Maronen oder noch besser, weil kaum "schleimend" junge Lammellenpilze wie z.B. Ritterlinge aller Art.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## honeybee (13. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich dachte ich hatte Dir gestern schon geantwortet, doch leider tauchte das Posting hier nie auf.
Also es sind etwa 5% Säure, je nach dem kann man ja noch etwas verdünnen oder Zucker hinzu geben.
Sehr gut zum einlegen eignen sich auch Hallimasch.
Halten tun sich sich 2 Jahre oder noch länger.....doch so lange überleben sie meist nicht 

Ich war heute noch mal im Wald und innerhalb einer Stunde war mein Korb wieder voll mit schönen Steinpilzen. 
Und auch die ersten Maronen haben sich blicken lassen.


----------



## Tomasz (13. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Jana,
danke für die Infos.
Hallimasch kann ich nicht sauer einlegen, da es mindestens 3 Leute in meiner Familie gibt, die mit starker Unverträglichkeit reagieren.
Abkochen und anschließend braten funktioniert, aber sauer einlegen geht nicht. Aber es gibt gerade im Spätherbst genug andere Pilzarten dafür.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

in Brandenburg geht es nun endlich auch so langsam los..





Funde von heute 





die beiden großen hätte ich ja normalerweise stehen gelassen.. aber die waren wirklich noch richtig fest und frei von Maden.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren vorgestern im Behnitzer Wald und haben da einige Hektar abgesucht, aber da war noch garnichts.
Der Waldboden war auch noch Mega-trocken.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (13. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> in Brandenburg geht es nun endlich auch so langsam los..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ja klasse aus #6 Bei uns in der Lüneburger Heide noch nix aber das wird schon .


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schöne Dinger


----------



## fordfan1 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute auch mal los,gab nen paar Maronen und genau drei !  Steinpilze,dafür wuchern hier die Gallenröhrlinge wie ungescheid...
*
*


----------



## honeybee (15. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich musste heute 2x laufen, denn mein Korb war voll, als ich eine riesige Ansammlung Rotkappen entdeckte...












Korb Nummer 1





Korb Nummer 2 war nach nur 35 Minuten wieder voll





Rotkäppchen


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schöne Bilder!
 un iech muss mieech am Schreibtisch festhalten


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh, da wird man ja wirklich neidisch#6
Ich renne mir hier jeden Tag die Haxen ab.
Schusterpilze in Massen |bigeyes
Steinpilze #d
Sollte aber vielleicht mal meine Suchgebiete überdenken.
Ein Angelkollege brachte gestern 4 Steinpilze zum Stammtisch mit.|bigeyes
Gefunden auf dem Städtischen Friedhof #q


----------



## Gruschan (15. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ honeybee

Ich bin ja schon ab und zu neidisch wenn ich seh was manche für schöne Zander fangen.
Aber deine Bilder übetreffen das um einiges.

Glückwunsch zu diesem Mega "Fang"!

Verda**te Sch**** ich muss am Wochenende unbedingt mal los.

Waidmanns Heil,
Gruschan


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da bin ich auch neidisch. Habe bei mir in DE noch nie ne Rotkappe gefunden. Die bisher nur in Tschechien.
Bin grad in Holland und habe hier mal einen Wald erkundet. # Morcheln und eine Marone die mehr Made als Pilz war waren das Ergebnis. Und anderswo muessen sie 2 mal rennen um alles tragen zu koennen....


----------



## shad (15. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin moin, 
ich komme aus der Region Hannover und bei uns geht auch noch nicht viel. Zumindest nicht im Wald. Auf dem Friedhof steht bei uns ein Hexenröhrling neben dem Anderen...
Gruß,
   shad


----------



## sprogoe (15. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

müssen bei euch aber viele Hexen beerdigt sein, die im Leben noch nie ´nen Röhrling gesehen haben.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So nun ist der Bann gebrochen.
 Der erste Steinpilz gesellte sich dazu.
 Jetzt kann es ja nicht mehr all zu lange dauern|rolleyes

 Wünsche allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende.


----------



## ralle (18. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

im Moment Pilze wie verrückt - vor allem Pfifferlinge - Steinis - Champignons - Butterpilze


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der heutige Waldgang war wieder sehr erfolgreich.
Vorallem gab es heute wieder sehr schöne Rotkappen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch Jana,

wieder ein sehr schönes Bild.
Ich leide wenn ich die Steinpilze und Rotkappen sehe.
Konnte heute erneut "nur" zwei Hände voll Pfifferlinge ernten.
Am Samstag geht es dann in Urlaub und ich verpasse somit wohl die beste Zeit.:c

#h


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Fischkopp

Fahre doch irgend wohin in den Urlaub, wo es Pilze gibt )
Es war heute nicht mehr so die Masse, wie in den vergangenen Tagen. Steinpilze haben ziemlich nachgelassen. Einige große Exemplare habe ich gleich stehengelassen....auch von den Rotkappen.

Rotkappen sind nochmal gut nachgekommen. Sehr gefreut hat mich auch der Fund von den paar Pfifferlingen. Ist das erste mal, das ich in dem Wald welche gefunden habe.

Maronen sind auch im kommen, allerdings die, die ich gefunden habe, waren durchweg verwurmt.


----------



## Swenni (19. August 2014)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Wenn ich die ganzen Posts sehe, bekomme ich direkt Hunger auf eine leckere Pilzpfanne!! Schaut grossartig aus..! Waldmanns Heil euch allen..


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War am Wochenenede in Deutschland und auch mal im Wald. Es gibt Pfifferlinge und jetzt kommen Maronen aber immer noch kein einziger Steinpilz. Echt merkwürdig. Alle berichten von Steinis und bei mir gibts keine.


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Falscher Wald.....
Spaß beiseite, liegt sicherlich am Boden.....

Ich habe hier Waldstücke, da steht ein Pilz am anderen, nicht nur die, die wir alle bevorzugt mitnehmen, sondern einfach alles Queer Beet. 
Überquert man eine Schneiße und geht in das Waldstück daneben.....nix, nicht mal ein Giftpilz.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hallo Fischkopp
> 
> Fahre doch irgend wohin in den Urlaub, wo es Pilze gibt )
> 
> ...


----------



## Gruschan (20. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Konnte mich heute mal wieder über einen selten Fund freuen.
> 
> #h


 
Das sieht aus wie ein mit Spritzpups bespränkelter Seestern|scardie:

Nee, jetzt mal ehrlich...was soll das sein?

Gruß Gruschan


----------



## 2911hecht (20. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gruschan schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie ein mit Spritzpups bespränkelter Seestern|scardie:
> 
> Nee, jetzt mal ehrlich...was soll das sein?
> 
> Gruß Gruschan


Seestern ist nah dran! Das ist ein Tintenfischpilz.:q


----------



## patricka1982 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also am Edersee war ich letzte Woche und da sind riesige Sommersteinpilze zu finden also einer hat gelangt um ne Pfanne für drei Personen zu machen...2 hatte ich mitgenommen auf Grund der Größe, sollen andere auch ihren Leckerbissen genießen können...ich sag mal auf 25m² kamen etwa 6-7 solcher Riesen...auch die Maronenpilze hab ich gesammelt und stellenweise habe ich mal hier und da ein bis zwei einzelne Pfifferlinge stehen sehen und lassen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mein Sammelgebiet liegt relativ hoch. Bisher ist einfach noch nichts mit Steinis.
Bin grad eh nicht da :E vielleicht ja in 1,5wochen steinis en masse? Wer weiss, man muss immer dran glauben! 

Diese Tintenfischpilze kenne ich nur aus Spanien aber die sehen echt ulkig aus!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tintenfischpilz würde ich gerne mal in Live sehen und 
Rotkappen finden wollen. 

Hier bei uns gibt es zwar ne menge Zitterpappeln in der Heide und so.. 
aber von irgendwelchen Rotkappen keine Spur :c





Pilzkorb von heute


----------



## honeybee (21. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das sieht ja super aus......eventuell ziehe ich morgen auch noch einmal los, da mein Dörrautomat wieder freie Kapazitäten hat


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> Tintenfischpilz würde ich gerne mal in Live sehen und
> Rotkappen finden wollen.
> 
> Hier bei uns gibt es zwar ne menge Zitterpappeln in der Heide und so..
> ...


 

Wow, vorbildlich, da nimmt sich jemand Zeit und lässt den Dreck gleich im Wald  #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Den Dreck lass ich aber auch im Wald. Ich sammel aber in einen Beutel und da macht sicht Dreck garnicht gut, vor allem wenn man Pfifferlinge dabei hat. Da setzt sich das ja so richtig schoen rein. 
Und Andy du jammerst da aber auf seeeeehr hohem Niveau  Wenn ich so ein feines Koerbchen habe denke ich nicht mehr ueber das nach was ich vllt auch mal gerne finden wuerde! Glueckwunsch dazu!


----------



## honeybee (22. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute morgen auch noch mal draussen....
Und es sollte sich lohnen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Komme gerade von der Mittagspause zurück und siehe da es geht endlich los 
Aber ab morgen auf Reise :c


----------



## shad (23. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin moin, 
gestern für 3h im Wald gewesen: Ca 20 Steinpilze und genau soviele Maronen. Maronen alle madig, Steinpilze konnte ich 7 in die Pfanne hauen - der Rest auch madig... 

Gruß,
   shad


----------



## Jose (23. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


>




meine liebe, bitte poste nie wieder solche quälfotos.


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wieso denn nicht??
Habe doch  noch welche...


----------



## Jose (23. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja, die sind auch sehr schön - schmerzen aber gar nicht.

dein edulis-acker quält aber schon...


----------



## sunny (25. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|bigeyes Wenn ich hier die Bilder sehe, werde ich echt blass vor Neid . War gestern im Raum Hannover unterwegs, da gab es nüschts, Nickese, Nullinger. Nicht mal nen Giftpilz#d.


----------



## shad (25. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hey sunny,
war gestern für 30min im Wald bei Springe: Es scheint bei uns jetzt auch los zu gehen. Viele stonis von 1-2 cm Größe. Werde am Mittwoch nochmal losgehen, dann gibt es bestimmt was für die Pfanne. Versuch es doch mitte der Woche nochmal...
Gruß, 
  shad


----------



## sunny (25. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mache ich #6.


----------



## honeybee (25. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich bin heute auch nochmal schnell für eine halbe Stunde in den Wald um zu schauen, ob wieder etwas nach kam.
Es sah sehr vielversprechend aus....Reizker, Steinpilze, Rotkappen, Maronen und Pfifferlinge bekam ich zu Gesicht. Einige durften auch mit.
Nun warte ich mal noch morgen ab, denn da soll es regnen und dann werde ich mich am Mittwoch mit mehr Zeit wieder in den Wald begeben, in der Hoffnung, das die, die ich stehen gelassen habe, noch etwas gewachsen sind


----------



## shad (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Genau die gleiche Taktik habe ich mir auch vorgenommen. Mittwoch wird angegriffen. #6

 Gruß,
       shad


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich kann erst am Wochenende angreifen #c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern war mal wieder große Schneiderrunde am See, als mir ein anderer Spinnfischer entgegen kam. Gefangen hatte er auch nix, aber dafür eine Tüte Steinpilze im Gepäck, die er nebenbei gesammelt hat. Bis dato wusste ich nicht einmal, dass es essbare Pilze am See gibt.

Also habe ich mich gestern Abend mal schlau gemacht, mir einige Pilzarten angeguckt und war heute wieder los - letztendlich mehr Pilze suchen als angeln.

Zwei Pilze habe ich mitgenommen, bei denen ich davon ausgehe sie als essbare Pilze richtig identifiziert zu haben (die Namen nenne ich jetzt bewusst nicht), allerdings bin ich mir natürlich noch nicht ganz sicher und will mir keine Vergiftung einfangen.

Ist eine Ferndiagnose der Pilze möglich?

Der knollige Puilz auf Bild 1 hat quasi keinen Stiel. Das ist der vermeintliche Erdklecks an der Oberseite. Bei dem kleineren Kollegen ebenfalls.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Darüber hinaus gab es eine Menge anderer Arten amS ee, die ich aber stehen gelassen habe. Ist vllt. etwas essbares dabei gewesen?

Bild 3, 4 , 5 und 6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und noch ein Schwung...

Bild 7 und 8


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ohne Garantie!
 oben:
 Riesenbovist ( zumindest der Große)
 Champignon- welcher k.A.

 Unten
 links  Bild 1 und 2 k.A. 
 Schopftintling, wäre mir zu alt -schon zu schwarz
 Glimmertintling
 zu letzteren beiden möglichst auf das Bier verzichten


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke für die Antwort, ich mache mal vorsichtshalber einen Thread im Rezepte-Unterforum auf, dann dürfen auch Nicht-Schweizer und Nicht-Österreicher mitbestimmen. 

zum Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4196173&posted=1#post4196173


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

Gestern war mal wieder große Schneiderrunde am See, als mir ein anderer Spinnfischer entgegen kam. Gefangen hatte er auch nix, aber dafür eine Tüte Steinpilze im Gepäck, die er nebenbei gesammelt hat. Bis dato wusste ich nicht einmal, dass es essbare Pilze am See gibt.

Also habe ich mich gestern Abend mal schlau gemacht, mir einige Pilzarten angeguckt und war heute wieder los - letztendlich mehr Pilze suchen als angeln.

Zwei Pilze habe ich mitgenommen (Bild 1 und 2) , bei denen ich davon ausgehe sie als essbare Pilze richtig identifiziert zu haben (die Namen nenne ich jetzt bewusst nicht), allerdings bin ich mir natürlich noch nicht ganz sicher und will mir keine Vergiftung einfangen.

Ist eine Ferndiagnose der Pilze möglich?

Der knollige Puilz auf Bild 1 hat quasi keinen Stiel. Das ist der vermeintliche Erdklecks an der Oberseite. Bei dem kleineren Kollegen ebenfalls.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

weiter gehts...


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn du mal eine Pilzvergiftung gehabt haettest, wuerdest du keine Experimente mehr eingehen. Musst du selber wissen, aber wenns auch nicht toedlich ist ist es sehr sehr sehr unangenehm  Spreche da aus Erfahrung...


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ronny -wieso soll ich plötzlich Ausländer sein|kopfkrat:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gondoschir (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

Ich will mich jetzt auch mal mit den Pilzen beschäftigen und habe in der Bucht nach entsprechenden Nachschlagewerken gesucht. Aber die Auswahl ist gigantisch. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand nen Buchtip geben...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

Da schließe ich mich an! Ich habe bereits ein wenig recherchiert und es scheint, als würde ein Pilzführer nicht reichen. Der Trend geht zum Hosentaschenformat-Heftchen für unterwegs und dickem Buch für zu Hause, für alles was man trotz Heftchen nicht identifizieren konnte.

Ich liebäugel grad sehr mit  dem Kosmos-Pilzführer für unterwegs und dem großen Kosmos Pilzführer. Sind diese Helferchen empfehlenswert?


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

Ich hab so ein grosses blaues Buch von Kosmos das sehr gut ist mMn.
Das beste ist wirklich man findet jemanden der einen mal mitnimmt, denn es ist gut wenn man die Unterschiede zwischen den Pilzen sieht und genau weiss worauf man zu achten hat. Beschreibungen sind schoen und gut aber wenn man es selbst sieht hat man einfach den besten Vergleich/Kontrast.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jeder ist irgendwo Ausländer! 

@ Skorpion: Warum Experimente eingehen? Ich habe nur die beiden Sorten mitgenommen, die ich glaube identifiziert zu haben (auch nach Internetrecherche) und die liegen noch unangetastet in der Küche.


----------



## Gondoschir (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das beste ist wirklich man findet jemanden der einen mal mitnimmt



Den brauche ich nicht suchen. Da wir ja vom Wald umgeben sind, werden bei uns alljährlich Pilzführungen angeboten. Letztes Jahr wurde ich allerdings am Fuß operiert und war mehr oder weniger ans Bett gefesselt. Aber wenn es dieses Jahr wieder los geht, bin ich mit dabei...

http://www.naturpark-solling-vogler...anderung&option=com_simplecalendar&Itemid=100


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe auch nicht Giftpilze gegessen von denen ich dachte dass sie giftig seien! Ich war mir auch sicher dass ich sie richtig bestimmt hatte. Aber es gibt eben auch Pilze die nicht in deinem Buch sind und wenn du nicht genau weisst worauf du zu achten hast und wie der Pilz den du eigentlich glaubst gefunden zu haben genau aussiehst dann siehst du auch keine Abweichungen. 
Ich werde dich nicht davon abhalten die zu essen. Wollte nur nochmal ins Gedaechtnis rufen dass ddas ganze auch uebel ausgehen kann. Pilzvergiftung ist einfach nicht schoen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wollte nur nochmal ins Gedaechtnis rufen dass ddas ganze auch uebel ausgehen kann. Pilzvergiftung ist einfach nicht schoen



Danke für den Hinweis, den ich sehr ernst nehme!

Die Pilze bleiben unangetastet, bis mir eindeutig bestätigt wurde, um was es sich handelt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die meisten Pilzvergiftungen kommen uebrigens von zu alten Pilzen. Also nicht zu lange warten


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe zumindest bei den dicken runden Pilzen Hoffnung, die mir Wikipedia als "unverwechselbar" bescheinigt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Riesenboviste? Essbar aber auch nicht wirklich eine Delikatesse...


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gibt's bei Dir im Eck keinen Pilzberater?
 eh du uns verloren gehst:m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> gibt's bei Dir im Eck keinen Pilzberater?
> eh du uns verloren gehst:m



Habe im Netz tatsächlich eine Adresse 30 Minuten von mir gefunden. Wusste nicht, dass es so etwas gibt! #6



> Riesenboviste? Essbar aber auch nicht wirklich eine Delikatesse...



Selbstgesammelt schmeckts doch gleich doppelt so gut. #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die wachsen bei mir im Garten  Der Bovist sollte innen komplett weiß sein.


----------



## Jose (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ...gestern Abend mal schlau gemacht, mir einige Pilzarten angeguckt und war heute wieder los...



na super.
endlich mal wieder ein 'schlauer'.

ich hoffe, dass du länger lebst als dieser unnötige trööt.

unser zuhause ist Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze....... 

thema bitte schließen!


----------



## Jose (26. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die meisten Pilzvergiftungen kommen uebrigens von zu alten Pilzen. Also nicht zu lange warten



die nächste gruppe stellen wohl die, die sich "eben mal schlau machen"

und die, die dann eben mal in den nachrichten auftauchen.

ach ronny...


----------



## Kauli11 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

Kosmos Pilzführer ist gut.

Außerdem:

Der große BLV Pilzführer für unterwegs. #6

Autor:
Ewald Gerhardt


----------



## L4rs (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

Wäre bei sowas schon vorsichtig ... sowas kann gerne mal nach hinten loegehen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 


LG Lars


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*



Jose schrieb:


> na super.
> endlich mal wieder ein 'schlauer'.
> 
> ich hoffe, dass du länger lebst als dieser unnötige trööt.
> ...



Danke für die Info. Dass *DER* Pilz-Thread des Forums sich im Österrreich-und-Schweiz-Angelunterforum verbirgt hat sich mir tatsächlich nicht gleich erschlossen. #h

Irgendwo ist immer der erste Schritt und ich bin froh dass binnen 10 Antworten jemand da war, der auf einen *Pilzsachverständigen* hingewiesen hat, zu dem ich Kontakt aufgenommen habe. Allen anderen danke ich trotzdem für ihre, wenn auch leider oftmals zynischen und wenig hilfreichen, Beiträge. #6


----------



## loete1970 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Geh mal in eine Apotheke, dort wird Dir auch geholfen!


----------



## honeybee (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem es ja nun gestern ordentlich geregnet hat, war ich heute kurz nach 7 schon im Wald.
Und wie zu erwarten war, war die Ausbeute wieder sehr gut. Nach 1,5 Stunden war mein Korb gut gefüllt.
Und in den nächsten 1-2 Tage kommt noch mal ordentlich was nach.

Heute gab es wieder schöne Rotkappen, Steinpilze, Maronen und wieder eine paar Pfifferlinge.


----------



## Tobi92 (27. August 2014)

Hey leute
War heut bei dem sauwetter unterwegs und konnte auch einiges finden.
Bräuchte allerdings Hilfe bei der Bestimmung folgender pilze (ausser den kleinen)

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/7d287b7ff23fb6a3c2aae8d905f3acd0.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/2b642b966a651cfbb4d1075fd26d07e2.jpg

Tippe ja auf nen Hexenröhling, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Muss noch dazusagen dass er sich beim Anschnitt stark blau verfärbt.
Danke im voraus 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Dorschfutzi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hexenröhling, kann man essen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wuerde ich auch zustimmen. Hexe ist im Anschnitt gelb und dann schnell intensiv blauend. ISt ein sehr fester Pilz und schmackhaft.


----------



## Tobi92 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Er hat unberührt nen roten schwamm, der sich dann blau verfärbt...is des zutreffend?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling-lecker Gebäck, allerdings nicht roh!


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die mit dem weißen Futter würde ich mal vorsichtig roh kosten, nicht schlucken


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die mit dem weißen Futter würde ich mal vorsichtig roh kosten, nicht schlucken



Den da links oben seh ich jetzt erst-in der Tat, könnte ein Gallenröhrling sein, da ist schon so mancher "Steinpilzsammler" schlußendlich ohne Abendbrot in's Bett gegangen.:q


----------



## norge_klaus (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier unsere Ausbeute von Freitag letzter Woche auf Senja/Norwegen und am WE in Torsby/Schweden.


----------



## Tobi92 (27. August 2014)

Der links oben ist ein Steinpilz, hab ich probiert.
Der kleine mit dem weißen schwamm is ein "Bitterling", den haben wir nur als vergleichobjekt zu den Steinpilzen mitgenommen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hier unsere Ausbeute von Freitag letzter Woche auf Senja/Norwegen und am WE in Torsby/Schweden.

















Wahnsinn!!
Wenn es mit den Fischen auch so gut lief, dann war das ein Urlaub, an den ihr noch lange denken werdet!#h


----------



## Tobi92 (27. August 2014)

Brauch nochmal Hilfe bei der Bestimmung [emoji2] 
Erstmal diese hier, weißen bei Druck nur eine schwache Blaufärbung auf:

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/dfe9f00987fd57a909a98a96b24d3beb.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/73ac23ea97f6f7dfeedfeee577ee70da.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/e8f1bab4bea7a006b752cf8280318dea.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/bd8e4e9cbd4e7c9c0a8e7d8afc4c6216.jpg

Und zweitens bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das ein Steinpilz ist, hat keinen bitteren Geschmack:

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/f9ed4697d79bf70beb9d0331dcb6281b.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/97bd7eb21087a727c2de578870be7c33.jpg

Vielen Dank im voraus 
MfG Tobi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Steinpilz!

Bei dem ganz unten mal auf 'nem Stückchen rumkauen, könnte durchaus ein Gallenröhrling sein, das schmeckst du dann zeitnah!

Der Gallenröhrling/Bitterling ist übrigens nicht giftig, lediglich durch seinen bitteren Geschmack ungenießbar, also keine Angst vor Verkostung!


----------



## Tobi92 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Ja wie gesagt, hat keinen bitteren Geschmack


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Alles schick, alles Steinpilze!#6

Sind halt teilweise etwas älter mit angegammelten Röhren, drückst du ja eh raus vor dem Verzehr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mit Pilzen, die Röhren haben kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen....es gibt kaum Röhrenpilze die giftig sind.


----------



## Tobi92 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Pilze und Pilzesammler*

Super danke


----------



## tozi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hallo,

na dann viel glück...



„Ich sammele nur Röhrlinge, da gibt es  keine Giftpilze“ ist wohl der am meisten verbreitete Irrtum bei  Pilzsammlern. Was gestern noch als richtig galt, ist heute längst  überholt: Glaubten vor Jahren noch Röhrlingssammler nur den Satansröhrling fürchten zu müssen, sind es heute allein in Mitteleuropa  fast zehn Arten bei den Röhrlingen und ihren Verwandten, die inzwischen  als giftig entlarvt und erfasst wurden.

entnommen aus:
http://www.pilzepilze.org/html/rohrlinge.html

soweit zum thema: Gefährliches Halbwissen....
gruß
tom


----------



## sunny (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hier unsere Ausbeute von Freitag letzter Woche auf Senja/Norwegen und am WE in Torsby/Schweden.



Bin ich der Einzige, der keine Pilze sieht #d:q.


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nein bist du nicht...


----------



## 2911hecht (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich flitz auch noch erfolglos durchs Geäst!:g


----------



## mathei (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sunny schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der keine Pilze sieht #d:q.


der norden muß halt warten. werde aber am we mal schauen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sunny schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der keine Pilze sieht #d:q.



Hermeneutik.....

oder, der Groschen fällt und fällt...:q





2911hecht schrieb:


> Ich flitz auch noch erfolglos durchs Geäst!:g





mathei schrieb:


> der norden muß halt warten. werde aber am we mal schauen




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*

Bisschen spät, dennoch..

Bild 1 

_Bovista sp. _

Irgendein Bovist. Nicht zwingend der eßbare Riesenbovist, da gibt es noch andere Kandidaten.

Bild 2

_Agaricus sp._

Möglicherweise einer aus der Gruppe Champignon/Egerling. Auch bei denen gibt es giftige Vertreter. Allerdings kommen auch noch andere Arten in betracht. Ohne Schnittbild und Blick auf die Lamellen kann man nichts genaues sagen

Bild 3

_Stropharia aurantiaca, Orangeroter Träuschling_

Kein Speisepilz, Giftverdächtig

Bild 4 

Wie Bild 3, aber in alt


Bild 5

_Coprinus lagopus_, Hasenpfote

Kein Speisepilz


Bild 6

_Coprinopsis atramentaria_, Grauer Faltentintling

oder eine nahestehende Art. Allesamt keine Speisepilze.


Bild 7

Wie Bild 2

Bild 8

_Chlorophyllum sp._

Ein Schirmling. Ganz sicher kein Parasol. Da er offenbar auf Hackschnitzeln wächst, kommt hier der Gift-Safranschirmling (Chlorophyllum venenatum) in die engere Wahl. 


Um eine halbwegs belastbare Bestimmung nach Bildern zu ermöglichen braucht es Fotos von oben, von der Seite, von den Lamellen/Röhren, vom Stiel (Detailbild vom "Ring" wenn vorhanden) und von der "Wurzel", sowie ein Schnittbild längs durch den Pilz. Wichtig sind auch Verfärbungen bei Verletzungen, also immer mal kratzen und schauen, ob sich da was verfärbt. Dazu kommen Angaben zu Größe, und dem Geruch, sowie dem Standort (Bodenbeschaffenheit, Bäume der näheren Umgebung)


*Die besten Ratschläge hier waren, zum Pilzsachverständigen zu gehen und nichts zu essen, was durch ein Internetforum anhand von Bildern bestimmt wurde. *

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass die meisten, die auf eine neue Leber warten, oder gar schon unterhalb des Pilzhorizontes weilen, im Besitz diverser Bestimmungsbücher sind/waren und/oder einer Pilzbestimmungsapp vertrauten.


----------



## sunny (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hermeneutik.....
> 
> oder, der Groschen fällt und fällt...:q




So ja nun auch nicht. Habe das eigentlich schon verstanden, dass er keine gefunden hat. 

Ich habe nur noch mal nachgefragt, weil es hier schon vorgekommen ist, dass ich manche Bildchen nicht sehen konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habs mal hierher verschoben zu den Rezepten - passts zwar auch nicht hundertprozentig, aber Pilze gibts ja nicht nur in Österreich, daher wohl zumindest passender.

Die Beiträge aus dem anderen Thread habe ich hier integriert und die so zusammen geführt.


----------



## Honeyball (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Egal, wo es steht.
Bitte auch in Zukunft nur *diesen einen Thread* zum Thema Pilze und Pilzsammeln benutzen, egal ob diese in Österreich, Norwegen, Wanne-Eickel oder sonstwo gefunden wurden.:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Über die in Wikipedia umstrittene Existenz des Giftriesenschirmlings bin ich mir ziiiiiemlich sicher! :E


----------



## Honeyball (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir ist am Wochenende wieder die große Runde angesagt.
Vor 14 Tagen haben wir mit 7 Leuten im Sauerland eine ordentliche Portion Pfifferlinge und ein paar Steinpilze und Maronen eingesammelt, von denen noch am selben Abend 10 Erwachsene satt geworden sind.

Auf den Fotos ist nur ein kleiner Teil der Beute.
Der Große war leider schon zu alt und madig.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bisschen spät, dennoch..



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Ich stehe bereits mit einem Pilzsachverständigen in Kontakt. Bild 1 ist laut ihm definitiv ein Riesenbovist, bei Bild 2 wollte er sich nicht festlegen, irgendein Champignon, kein giftiger Karbolegerling, ggf. Wiesenchampignon.


----------



## Honeyball (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sei bitte so gut, Dein Passwort für das AB in einem verschlossenen Umschlag der Nachwelt zu hinterlassen, damit ein naher Angehöriger berichten kann, falls der Bildanalytiker-Sachverständige nicht recht hatte. :m :q:q:q

Also, ich bilde mir ein, mich einigermaßen auszukennen und würde keinen der von dir abgebildeten Pilze essen. 
Selbst wenn sie genießbar sein sollten, sind es geschmacklich nicht so die absoluten Bringer.
Aber ich esse ja auch selbst gesammelt fast nur Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge oder gelegentlich mal eine schöne Marone, Rotkappe oder Birkenpilz (der mit der Netzstrumpfhose )
Rotkappe ist/war (#c) in NRW geschützt. Maronen sollen relativ viel Schadstoffe und Restradioaktivität von Tschernobyl haben.
Weiß nicht, ob das so stimmt, aber wenn's nicht sein muss, bleiben die halt stehen


----------



## angler1996 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sei bitte so gut, Dein Passwort für das AB in einem verschlossenen Umschlag der Nachwelt zu hinterlassen, damit ein naher Angehöriger berichten kann, falls der Bildanalytiker-Sachverständige nicht recht hatte. :m :q:q:q
> 
> Also, ich bilde mir ein, mich einigermaßen auszukennen und würde keinen der von dir abgebildeten Pilze essen.
> Selbst wenn sie genießbar sein sollten, sind es geschmacklich nicht so die absoluten Bringer.
> ...



mit dem Schadstoffen stimmt, steht zufällig heute ein Artikel dazu in der Zeitung. In einigen Gebieten ist die Belastung mit Cäsium immer noch erhöht, das dauert aufrgund bestimmter Umstände auch noch länger als wir erleben|bigeyes
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



sunny schrieb:


> So ja nun auch nicht. Habe das eigentlich schon verstanden, dass er keine gefunden hat.




Ich meinte auch nicht dich sondern die nachfolgend zitierten Kommentare, schon verstanden das du das verstanden hattest:q|wavey:



@Honey

Der Riesenbovist ist ziemlich eindeutig-und durchaus lecker, in Scheiben geschnitten und dann wie Schnitzel paniert-gebraten!|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Kurze Nachfrage: der Sachverständige gibt Dir ein Urteil auf Basis der Fotos? |kopfkrat



Beim Riesenbovisten ja, da sei ein eindeutiges Urteil möglich.

Beim anderen *tippt* er auf einen Anischampignon (ohne Essensfreigabe), nachdem ich ein Bild eines Querschnittes nachgereicht habe.



> Der Riesenbovist ist ziemlich eindeutig-und durchaus lecker, in Scheiben geschnitten und dann wie Schnitzel paniert-gebraten!



Das meinte "mein" Experte" auch. |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da zieh ich dann aber doch nen Steinpilz dem Riesenbovisten vor. Arme Leute Schnitzel...


----------



## honeybee (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich weis, was heute in meinen 2 Körben landete....

Maronen, Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge, Rotkappen, Birkenpilze, Steinpilze, Sandröhrlinge und ein paar Butterpilze


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge,


Meine Lieblingspilze ;-))


----------



## mathei (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



das ist halt nunmal so. pfifferlinge gibt es schon aber mit dem klassischen rest ( braune kappe, gelber schwamm |rolleyes ) dauert es immer etwas länger hier im gegensatz zum süden.


----------



## kati48268 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da fahr ich grad vom Angeln heim, mach dat Radio an, mal hörn wat die Märkel heut wieder nicht gemacht hat, da kommt statt der so'n Öko-Waldschrat zu Wort:
_Pilzexperte Ralf Dahlheuser_. #t

Et kommt wie erwartet,_ "es ist ein Verbrechen Pilze in einer Plastiktüte zu transportieren"_.|kopfkrat
Ja, lässt der Vogel die Aldi-Dosen, Champignon-Scheiben 3te Wahl, einzeln von seiner Alten nach Hause tragen? #c

So is dat mit die Experten. |uhoh:
Für Interessierte, hier morgen als Pottkast zum nachhören:
http://podcast.wdr.de/radio/leonardo.xml


----------



## Tobi92 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waren heut auch in einem Waldstück unterwegs von dem ich aus den "Lagerbauzeiten" (ja ich hatte noch eine schöne Kindheit ohne Computer, Smartphone dafür mit ordentlichen Dreck fressen in freier Natur )meiner Kindheit eigentlich wusste, dass dort fast keine Schwammerl zu finden sind und deshalb dort auch niemand geht. 
Trotzdem zog es mich, nach einem kurzem Abstecher in ein anderes Waldstück, dort hin.
Und siehe da uns reichten die Kübel nicht 
Waren einige schöne Maronen, Ziegenlippen, Rotfußröhlinge, Ziegenbärte, Parasol und "Langghaxte" (rechts unten im Bild, werden bei uns so genannt, ka wie die eig heißen) dabei.
Hier noch ein Bild der Ausbeute 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/28/53dc713103aff849024cc5c0d2f1fadb.jpg


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da fahr ich grad vom Angeln heim, mach dat Radio an, mal hörn wat die Märkel heut wieder nicht gemacht hat, da kommt statt der so'n Öko-Waldschrat zu Wort:
> _Pilzexperte Ralf Dahlheuser_. #t
> 
> Et kommt wie erwartet,_ "es ist ein Verbrechen Pilze in einer Plastiktüte zu transportieren"_.|kopfkrat
> ...




Du kriegst aber auch alles mit.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> 
> Ich stehe bereits mit einem Pilzsachverständigen in Kontakt. Bild 1 ist laut ihm definitiv ein Riesenbovist,




Mutig, mutig, wenn er diese Aussage nach Bildern macht. 
Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, hat das Teil auf Deinem Foto um die 15cm Durchmesser. Da kommen so, ohne weitere Angaben und Schnittbild, gut 10 Arten in Frage.

Ich vermute jedoch, er hat für keinen der Pilze eine Essensfreigabe erteilt, oder ?


----------



## Jose (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


>




also wenn ich das sehe, wird mir ganz schlecht.
bei uns, NRW, da lungern die scheriffs im wald und machen dich alle, wenn du mehr als 2kg gesammelt hast. jedes kilo darüber soll 100 ocken kosten.

bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich das nur auf steinis bezieht, im zweifel denk ich aber, die können 'ne waage bedienen und pilz ist gleich pilz.


----------



## Pippa (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

..........


----------



## Pippa (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

..........


----------



## honeybee (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ist immer schwer anhand von Bildern Pilze zu bestimmen.
Entweder ein Satansröhrling- Boletus Satanas- Gifitg!!
Oder im besten Fall ein Netzstieliger Hexenöhrling- roh und in Verbindung mit Alkohol Giftig

Ersterer riecht etwas komisch...wie verwest. Roh ist er tödlich giftig. In vielen Büchern steht, das er in großer Menge! geschmort Darmstörungen hervorrufen kann.

Aber wie gesagt...es sind nur Bilder

@Jose
Tja, dann wohnst Du verkehrt *grins*
Steinpilz und Rotkappe, so weis ich es hier, nicht mehr wie für den Eigenbedarf. Dabei gibt es keine festgelegte Grenze in Form von kg.

Bei den anderen wie Marone, Sandröhrling, Birkenpilz etc. gibt es keine Grenze.


----------



## Jose (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jana, dass ich verkehrt wohne, weiß ich schon seit jahrzehnten...

zur landeskunde nrw


----------



## orgel (28. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Jose
> Tja, dann wohnst Du verkehrt *grins*
> Steinpilz und Rotkappe, so weis ich es hier, nicht mehr wie für den Eigenbedarf. Dabei gibt es keine festgelegte Grenze in Form von kg.
> 
> Bei den anderen wie Marone, Sandröhrling, Birkenpilz etc. gibt es keine Grenze.



Lt. Bundesartenschutzverordnung fallen zumindest auch Birkenpilze unter die Regelung "nur für den Eigenbedarf". Feste Grenzen gibt es meines Wissen nach nicht, die von Jose genannten 2 KG sind ein Richtwert, der von vielen Gerichten zugrunde gelegt wird, kann aber auch höher und natürlich auch niedriger ausfallen. http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/rechts...-welche-menge-erlaubt-rechtsanwalt-wald/8462/

Bei uns wird (außerhalb von Nationalpark Harz zumindest) bisher eigentlich gar nicht kontrolliert. Man sieht bei uns auch viele Restaurants, die immer mit "Frischen Harzer Steinpilzen" werben und einige gehen sogar so weit, die dann auch noch über Facebook zu verticken... Und selbst da ist (bisher zumindest) noch niemandem auf die Füße getreten worden, auch wenn ich leicht Zweifel daran hege, dass das noch Eigenbedarf ist. Da kommen dann wieder die Richtwerte ins Spiel, denn wenn ich jeden Tag 2 KG mitnehme (und mich somit an die Richtwerte halte), sind das bei 10 Tagen regelmäßigen Sammelns auch 20 KG, die man dann wieder so auslegen kann, dass das kein Eigenbedarf mehr ist. Aber wie soll sowas kontrolliert und dokumentiert werden? Aber vielleicht ist der Eigenbedarf an Geld, was man aus dem Verkauf erlöst, ja auch ein Argument? 

Unabhängig von den Mengen finde ich viel wichtiger, dass ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit der Natur stattfindet, die Pilze so geerntet werden, dass die Myzele nicht beschädigt werden und vor allem der Wald sauber bleibt... Man muss sich echt immer wieder wundern, was so alles (selbst im tiefen Wald, Kilometer von der Straße weg) an Müll zu finden ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Pippa schrieb:


> ...achja, die Bilder |uhoh:



Das sind recht eindeutig Netzstielige Hexenröhrlinge (Boletus luridus). Die angebliche Giftigkeit konnte bisher noch nicht nachgewiesen werden. Es kann aber (wie bei allen Pilzen) zu persönlichen Unverträglichkeiten kommen. 

Grade bei Röhrlingen sind Schnittbilder sehr hilfreich bei der Bestimmung, da die stärke des blauens ein gutes Merkmal ist.

Der Satansröhrling (Bolteus satanas) hat nur eine sehr feine Netzzeichnung und eine eher hellgraue Hutoberseite. Er ist auch nicht tödlich giftig, sondern verursacht "nur"  z.T. heftige Magen/Darm Probleme. 

Wie immer gilt: Nichts essen, was nicht zuvor durch kundige Augen in natura beurteilt wurde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Trockenmasse?
> 
> Das Spannende daran ist doch, das das Sammeln nachgewiesenermaßen nicht schadet. Ist wie Äpfel pflücken, interessiert den Baum auch nicht.



Die Mengenbegrenzungen sollen in erster Linie das gewerbliche sammeln im großen Stil unterbinden. Dabei geht es weniger um die entnommenen Pilze, sondern um die Verwüstungen, die so eine Horde im Wald anrichtet.
Wo die langgegangen sind sieht es aus, als wenn ein Minenräumgerät im Einsatz war.


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bisschen spät, dennoch..
> 
> Bild 1
> 
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe heute sehr viele Pilze sammeln können. Erste Steinpilze, aber es gibt einfach viel zu viele Schnecken. Pfifferlinge, sehr viele Maronen, Unmengen Fichtenreizker, Champignons.
Also jetzt mal ne Frage: was kann man mit den Fichtenreizkern so machen? Einfrieren? Habe einen Wald gefunden da stehen tausende Reizker, ist einfach Ernte. Wenn ich damit also was machen könnte wärs irgendwie cool!


----------



## Pippa (30. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

..........


----------



## Jose (30. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Pippa schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Muss dringend mal mit 'nem Sachverständigen durch die Wälder ziehen. Irgendwo im  Rheinisch-Bergischen Kreis oder so...




machs mit ralle24 und nen lieben gruß von mir. käm ich mit (gehumpelt)

ach, der ralf liest&schreibt hier ja sowieso. #h


----------



## sprogoe (31. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, ich bin selber vor einiger Zeit mit Ralf durch "seine" Wälder gezogen und kann nur sagen, es war super schön und sehr lehrreich.
Nochmals einen Dank an Ralf und seine Frau
und schöne Grüße an alle von Siggi


----------



## sunny (31. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So hier geht es jetzt auch los :vik:. Gestern 2 Kg "Filet" an Steinis und Maronen gefunden.

Mal ne andere Frage. Hat schon mal jemand mit Absicht ne kleinen Pilz stehen lassen, um zu beobachten, wie schnell die wachsen? Was ich meine ist, wie lange dauert es, bis ein kleiner Pilz ne mitnehmbare Größe erreicht? 3 Tage?


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ein sprichwort sagt dass ein pilz den du einmal gesehen hast nicht weiterwächst. der grund dafür ist aber unklar


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der Pilzthread. Tipps, Bestimmungen, Zubereitungen...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mutig, mutig, wenn er diese Aussage nach Bildern macht.
> Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, hat das Teil auf Deinem Foto um die 15cm Durchmesser. Da kommen so, ohne weitere Angaben und Schnittbild, gut 10 Arten in Frage.
> 
> Ich vermute jedoch, er hat für keinen der Pilze eine Essensfreigabe erteilt, oder ?



Das hat er für den "Riesenbovisten" schon (samt Rezept), weil hier seiner Aussage nach eine Verwechslung nicht möglich ist.

Mit welchen gut 10 Pilzen ist eine Verwechslung möglich?

Ich habe letztlich auf den Verzehr des Pilzes verzichtet. Neben dem unguten Gefühl, dass mir die latente und offene Kritik an der "Ferndiagnose" des Pilzsachverständigen hervorrief, fand ich den Geruch des Pilzes beim aufschneiden sehr abreckend. Ich kann den Geruch kaum beschreiben, aber er ließ mir alle andere als das Wasser im Munde zusammen  laufen...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ein paar Funde der vergangenen Woche..


----------



## mathei (31. August 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



mathei schrieb:


> das ist halt nunmal so. pfifferlinge gibt es schon aber mit dem klassischen rest ( braune kappe, gelber schwamm |rolleyes ) dauert es immer etwas länger hier im gegensatz zum süden.



heute 1. waldansitz und siehe da, ich konnte welche fangen. so früh im jahr wie noch nie


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Diese Frage lässt sich nicht wirklich beantworten. Es ist von Pilz zu Pilz unterschiedlich. Es gibt kleine Pilze, da siehst du vorher schon, die werden nicht größer. Gerade bei Steinpilzen tut sich nach dem ersten Sichten nicht mehr viel. Einzig bei den Rotkappen konnte ich feststellen, das es sich durchaus rentiert diese nochmal 2-3 Tage stehen zu lassen.
Grüße aus dem Eierschwammerl -Schlaraffenland Kärnten.
#h


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren das lange Wochenende über mit mehreren Familien auf einer Tour im Sauerland in "unseren" Lieblingswaldstücken.
So voll mit Pilzen habe ich es dort noch nie erlebt.
Wir haben uns pappsatt gefuttert an Pfifferlingen und Steinpilzen und noch eine ordentliche Portion für zuhause mitgenommen.

Das auf dem Bild ist das Ergebnis vom Freitagnachmittag.
Nach 3 weiteren Stunden im Wald war am Samstagmittag der gesamte Tisch voll.
Leider waren die Füße der meisten Steinis schon ziemlich madig, selbst bei den kleineren. Aber dennoch hat es mahr als gereicht für alle.


----------



## mathei (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich war auch in der Nähe Schwerins unterwegs und fand Unmengen Maronen (ist ja nicht so mein Fall). Leider nur zwei Steinpilze und eine Handvoll Pfifferlinge...


ging mir auch so. gibt nur fast ausschlieslich kiefernwäder hier. anständigen tannenwald für steinis habe ich noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir waren das lange Wochenende über mit mehreren Familien auf einer Tour im Sauerland in "unseren" Lieblingswaldstücken.
> So voll mit Pilzen habe ich es dort noch nie erlebt.
> Wir haben uns pappsatt gefuttert an Pfifferlingen und Steinpilzen und noch eine ordentliche Portion für zuhause mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



Super Strecke #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ne Frage: was kann man mit den Fichtenreizkern so machen? Einfrieren? Habe einen Wald gefunden da stehen tausende Reizker, ist einfach Ernte. Wenn ich damit also was machen könnte wärs irgendwie cool!



Bei uns kann man die Reizker(heißen hier Rötling oder Herbstling) auch mit der Sense mähen. Was du damit machen kannst-alles, was du mit deinem anderen Fang auch machst, bis auf Trocknen. Die sind als Bratpilze zu gebrauchen, die kleinen, knackigen Exemplare leg ich teilweise sauer ein und an 'ne klassische, vogtländische Schwammespalken kommen die auch immer mit ran-wenn du ein Rezept möchtest, sag Bescheid!


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was ist denn eine vogtländische Schwammespalken? 

In Spanien legt man sie wohl in Salzlake ein. Junge Exemplare frisch gebraten waren echt lecker!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Guten Abend! 
Endlich gehts auch bei uns los. War schon täglich draußen und hab auf die ersten Schwammerl gewartet 

Heute sind dann die ersten größeren Mengen Maronen rausgekommen. Steinpilze hab ich nur 2 Stück gesehen, die werden noch ne Weile dauern. 

Hab mir eine Hand voll mitgenommen und mir heute Abend gleich in die Pfanne gehauen. mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Esox60 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Auch im Erzgebirge gehts richtig gut. 
Das Bild ist von einer Cousine meiner Frau.


----------



## mathei (1. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Auch im Erzgebirge gehts richtig gut.
> Das Bild ist von einer Cousine meiner Frau.


habe noch nie ein schlechteres bild gesehen |peinlich #q


----------



## Torkel (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn das Waldstück gepachtet ist???


----------



## mathei (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Torkel schrieb:


> Wenn das Waldstück gepachtet ist???


dann sollten die infos gleich mit rein um blöden spekulationen von mir keinen nährboden zu geben.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Torkel schrieb:


> Wenn das Waldstück gepachtet ist???



Ich suche meine Pilze nahezu ausschließlich im eigenen Wald. D.h. die Pilze gehören mir und ich kann da mitnehmen so viel ich will?

P.S. Ich nehm meistens eh nur sehr wenige Pilze mit und esse die sofort, weil ich viel zu faul wäre größere Mengen entsprechend weiterzuverarbeiten |rolleyes


----------



## sunny (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Auch im Erzgebirge gehts richtig gut.
> Das Bild ist von einer Cousine meiner Frau.



Wahnsinn|bigeyes.

@mathei
Nicht immer gleich das Schlechteste denken


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich finde, die Cousine sieht ziemlich männlich aus (könnte an der Frisur liegen), aber so schlecht ist das Bild ja nun auch nicht :m :q:q:q


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

naja, das Bild samt "Cousine" dürfte wohl von Marktlieferanten aus anderen Gegenden stammen, nix 
 Ore -Mountains
 Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Auch im Erzgebirge gehts richtig gut.
> Das Bild ist von einer Cousine meiner Frau.



meiner meinung nach wäre das für deutsche wälder obszön.

ich frage mich, was treibt einen menschen dazu, hier bilder "seiner cousine" zu posten, die weltweit schon als pilzsammler aus der ukraine verbreitet sind?

'ne pilzvergiftung vielleicht?

schaut selber:
https://www.google.de/search?tbs=sb...YCIAw&start=10&sa=N&biw=1024&bih=751&dpr=1.25




https://www.facebook.com/novycas/ph...2500/816140225087457/?type=1&relevant_count=1


http://www.wiocha.pl/1137677,Grzybobranie-w-Czarnobylu


http://joemonster.org/mg/143518,95,Grzybobranie_na_Ukrainie



#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und vor allem:
Bei uns Fremdbilder einstellen und Copyright verletzen, geht gar nicht...........


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Endlich geht es auch in der Lüneburger Heide los #6


----------



## Grizzl (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Sauerland sind 95% der Steinpilze mit Maden und Co. befallen bei euch auch ?
Finde sehr extrem dieses Jahr , liegt wohl am Winter.


----------



## fordfan1 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jepp,selten soviel "Verschnitt" gehabt wie dieses Jahr.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also meine (auch Sauerländer) Steinis waren auch extrem verwurmt. Habe aber trotzdem 7kg gute eingetütet.


----------



## Erdmännchen (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Endlich geht es auch in der Lüneburger Heide los #6


Perfekt, danke dir, will morgen evtl los, dann bestehen ja Aussichten was zu finden, falls die Pilze nicht wieder zu schnell sind und weglaufen.


----------



## Esox60 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach wäre das für deutsche wälder obszön.
> 
> ich frage mich, was treibt einen menschen dazu, hier bilder "seiner cousine" zu posten, die weltweit schon als pilzsammler aus der ukraine verbreitet sind?
> 
> ...




Ja das ist wieder mal super gelaufen.

Das Bild wurde auf der Facebook Seite meiner Frau von Ihrer Cousine gepostet, mit dem Hintergrund das ein Bekannter von Ihr diese Pilze gefunden hätte.
Auf meine Nachfrage ob ich das Bild verwenden dürfe, war der Bescheid positiv.

Das es sich um ein, schon länger bekanntes Fremdbild handelt, konnte ich nicht wissen.

Ich kann mich nur hier in aller Form für den Aufreger entschuldigen.

LG Frank

PS: @ Member bebexx: Wenn Du zu dem Thema etwas zu sagen hast, kannst Du das gern hier posten. Schadenfrohe PN s  sind da wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach so einer Aktion jemand anderen, aufgrund einer "Schadenfrohe PN", andere würden berechtigte Zurechtweisung dazu sagen, hier so bloß zu stellen, find ich schon eher sehr dreist!

MfG Tobi


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Leute, gut is!

Die Sache wurde mit Esox60 geklärt und für "Zurechtweisungen" etc. sind immer noch wir Mods zuständig.
Wer da meint, sich was anmaßen zu dürfen, wird schnell sehen, wie wir damit umzugehen wissen.

*Ab jetzt bitte weiter beim Thema Pilze bleiben, damit wir nicht einschreiten müssen!*


----------



## honeybee (2. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute mal schnell die Mittagspause genutzt.....alles feinste Rotkappen. Das war mehr ein Ernten als sammeln, denn innerhalb 15 Minuten war der Baueimer gefüllt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das hat er für den "Riesenbovisten" schon (samt Rezept), weil hier seiner Aussage nach eine Verwechslung nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Mit welchen gut 10 Pilzen ist eine Verwechslung möglich?
> 
> Ich habe letztlich auf den Verzehr des Pilzes verzichtet. Neben dem unguten Gefühl, dass mir die latente und offene Kritik an der "Ferndiagnose" des Pilzsachverständigen hervorrief, fand ich den Geruch des Pilzes beim aufschneiden sehr abreckend. Ich kann den Geruch kaum beschreiben, aber er ließ mir alle andere als das Wasser im Munde zusammen  laufen...



Sorry, hab wenig Zeit im Moment.

Die Gattung _Clavatia_ beinhaltet zur Zeit 7 Arten. Ich will hier keine seitenlange Abhandlung darüber verfassen, Google hilt auch. Hinzu kommen noch ein paar Vertreter der Gattung _Bovista_, die unter günstigen Umständen auch recht groß werden können.
Es geht im Grunde auch nicht um diese einzelne Bestimmung ( die ich im übrigen gar nicht anzweifle), sondern um Essensfreigabe nach Bildern grundsätzlich. 
Das ist ganz einfach unverantwortlich.
Möglicherweise hast Du z.B. auch die kleineren, noch sehr jungen Fruchtkörper die danebenstanden, gleich mitgesammelt, aber nicht alle auf dem Foto gezeigt. Und wer sagt dem Sachverständigen, dass Du in der Lage bist zu erkennen, dass die kleinen zur selben Art gehören?

Sehr gerne werden so ganz junge Knollenblätterpilze in einem Korb voll Champignons versteckt, Baby-Schleierlinge zwischen Steinpilzen, Rauhköpfe zwischen Pfifferlingen, oder - der Klassiker - Gifthäublinge zwischen Stockschwämmchen. 

Eine Essensfreigabe ist nur zu verantworten, wenn man den gesamten Fund in natura gesichtet hat.

Was den Geschmack eines Riesenbovistes angeht, so richtet der sich im wesentlichen nach der Panade.







Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich suche meine Pilze nahezu ausschließlich im eigenen Wald. D.h. die Pilze gehören mir und ich kann da mitnehmen so viel ich will?
> 
> Nein. Auch für den Waldbesitzer gilt die Bundesartenschutzverordnung. Also auch für Dich nur sammeln in geringen Mengen für den eigenen Gebrauch.
> 
> P.S. Ich nehm meistens eh nur sehr wenige Pilze mit und esse die sofort, weil ich viel zu faul wäre größere Mengen entsprechend weiterzuverarbeiten |rolleyes



Passt doch.|supergri

Und selbst wenn Du größere Mengen sammelst, macht das den Pilzen nix. In guten Jahren gibt es so viele, dass das völlig wurscht ist, und in schlechten Jahren findet man eh´keine Massen.
Wie schon gesagt geht es bei den Beschränkungen eher um gewerbliches sammeln, und da ist es auch angebracht.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo honeybee,
einen schönen Fang hast Du gemacht. Einen Tipp hätte ich zu Rotkappen noch auf Lager. Vielleicht ist es zu spät, weil schon verarbeitet.
Die meisten Leute entfernen von größeren Rotkappen wie auch von anderen großen Röhrenpilzen vor der Zubereitung das Futter, also die Röhren. Diese Röhren bringen zwar einiges an Geschmack, aber in einem Gericht sind sie nicht so angenehm, weil lapperich. Bei jungen Exemplaren ist das Entfernen kein Muss. Für Alle, die das Futter trotzdem dran lassen ist dieser Tipp: obwohl im Stiel und auch im eigentlichen Hut keine Maden zu sehen sind verstecken sich Maden oder die Eier bei manchen Rotkappen in Nestern direkt im Futter. Man kann das erkennen an dunklen Punkten, die aussehen wie Einstiche irgend eines Insektes. Wenn man das Futter genau an dieser Stelle mal untersucht, findet man diese Nester. Ich glaube nicht, dass die besonders lecker sind. Vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas eigen. Schädlich sind sie mit Sicherheit nicht. Wenn man solche Pilze langsam trocknet (nicht in der E-Darre), dann erlebt man oft wundersame Bewegung.      nur so als Tipp
Hier in Thüringen ist seit ca 3 Wochen Schwämme-Schwemme. Obwohl ich sehr viele Arten kenne, beschränke ich mich auf meine Lieblingssorten Steinpilze, Pfifferlinge und einige Reizkerarten. Im Oktober sammle ich wieder in Schweden.
Guten ....
Schwefi


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sagt mal, wie ist das grundsätzlich mit den Rotkappen?

Man hat mir gesagt, sie stünden in NRW unter Naturschutz und dürften nicht geerntet werden.
Bei Honeybee scheint es die aber ja genauso häufig zu geben, wie bei uns die Maronen.

Und stimmt es, dass die Schwermetallkonzentration in Maronenröhrlingen und Birkenröhrlingen so hoch ist, dass man sie nicht oder nur selten bzw. in geringen Mengen essen sollte, insbesondere weil sie nach wie vor von Tschernobyl-Radioaktivität betroffen sind?


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie ist das grundsätzlich mit den Rotkappen?
> 
> Man hat mir gesagt, sie stünden in NRW unter Naturschutz und dürften nicht geerntet werden.
> Bei Honeybee scheint es die aber ja genauso häufig zu geben, wie bei uns die Maronen.
> ...



http://www.bfs.de/de/ion/nahrungsmittel/pilze_aktuell2008.pdf

 Wenn Du mal Radioaktivität und Pilze durch Goorgel jagst, findest du noch mehr.
 Gruß A.


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Honeyball
Also die Rotkappen gibt es hier wie Sand am Meer.
Liegt aber auch daran, das ich in einem Sperrgebiet arbeite und keine Leute hier rein dürfen. Die Menge gestern war ein Zeitaufwand von 15 Minuten. Viele essen sie nicht, da sie auch sagen, das die Pilze den Sprengstof aufnehmen (arbeite in der Kampfmittelräumung).
Kann schon gut möglich sein, jedoch dürften wir dann alle nur noch Bio essen


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Exklusives Suchgebiet!


----------



## Kotzi (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab mir gestern auch in knapp 1.5 stunden einen Korb Steinpilze zusammen gesammelt. Wächst wie verrückt im Moment.


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Exklusives Suchgebiet!



Jup....bei uns herrscht auch immer eine Bombenstimmung


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab dann heute im Sauerland auch mal ein Körbchen Steinis, Maronen, Pfifferlinge, Birkenpilze gesammlt. 
Hab die Wälder selten so voll mit Pilzen ( aller Art ) gesehen.

Bzgl. Rotkappen in NRW hab ich nur dies gefunden :
http://www.natur-in-nrw.de/HTML/Pilze/Boletales/PB-24.html

http://www.pilzkunde-ruhr.de/lecc.html


----------



## Erdmännchen (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Für diejenigen um den Bereich Hamburg, ich war heute mit meinem Vater im Wald in Trittau, Maronen ohne Ende, es war kein Suchen, sondern ein Ernten. Wenn man mal 15 Sekunden lang keinen gefunden hat, wurde man entweder nervös oder war auf dem Weg vom Auto zum Wald, selbst direkt am Wegesrand warteten sie auf einen. Wir haben sehr selektiv gepflückt, trotzdem schnell einen Korb vollbekommen. 
Andere Pilze waren jedoch sehr selten vorhanden.
So viele wie heute habe ich hier noch nie gesehen, das Pilzjahr fängt super an, auch im Norden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie ist das grundsätzlich mit den Rotkappen?
> 
> Man hat mir gesagt, sie stünden in NRW unter Naturschutz und dürften nicht geerntet werden.
> Bei Honeybee scheint es die aber ja genauso häufig zu geben, wie bei uns die Maronen.
> ...



Alle Arten der Gattung Leccinum sind nach der Bundesartenschutzverordnung geschützt. §2 erlaubt aber das sammeln bestimmter Arten in geringen Mengen zum eigenen Gebrauch, dazu gehören auch die Rotkappen (Leccinum).

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/bartschv_2005/gesamt.pdf

Als "geringe Menge" wird im allgemeinen 2 Kg pro Person angenommen.



Wenn Pilze was "am besten" können, dann ist es Stoffe aus dem Boden aufzunehmen. Daher sollte man Pilze von belasteten Böden eher meiden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier mal 2 Bilder vom Wochenende bei mir. Rotkappen habe ich in Deutschland leider noch nie gefunden, aber die tschechischen haben mir sehr gut geschmeckt!


----------



## Honeyball (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...hab noch ein nettes Foto vom letzten Wochenende:


----------



## Tobi92 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...hab noch ein nettes Foto vom letzten Wochenende:


Echt genial, wie ausn Bilderbuch


----------



## patricka1982 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mal so ne allgemeine Frage in die Runde...wenn ich bei uns in den Wald gehe kann ich suchen wien Hirsch und find kaum irgendwas...kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar Stichpunkte/Tips geben auf die Umgebung im Wald wo man es am ehesten versuchen sollte?
Also was weiß ich 

Untergrund gegebenheiten
Baumarten in der Nähe etc.

suche nun seit fast 2 Jahren nen Platz wo ich vielleicht hin und wieder mal ein paar Pilzchen abgreifen könnte! Vorzugsweise Rotkappen und Steinpilze halt...Aber no Chance bisher...

Bei uns iss alles vertreten von Buchenwald/Mischwald/Nadelwald!


Danke schon mal...


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kommt drauf an. Also so exakt kann man das nie sagen. Es gibt sowohl im Nadelwald als auch im Laubwald Steinpilze. Rotkappen soweit ich weiss nur im LAubwald. 
Wichtig ist, dass du viel Strecke machst damit du zur richtigen Zeit deine Chancen maximierst. 
Den ersten Steinpilz zu finden ist vermutlich im Nadelwald einfacher. Da sieht man sie besser, hast du erst einen gefunden genau die Umgebung absuchen, die sind selten allein. 
Noch ein Tipp der bei mir so ist, aber es bei dir nicht sein muss. Wenn die Fliegenpilze kommen ist die richtige Zeit bei mir, die wachsen meist in naeherer Umgebung zu den Steinis. Habe keine Steinpilzstelle wo es keine Fliegenpilze in der Naehe gibt. Die Fliegenpilze waren uebrigens vor 1 Woche grad am kommen, noch ganz klein...


----------



## fordfan1 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So,eben mal 10min. !!! unterwegs gewesen :m


----------



## Tomasz (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was für schöne Glucken!
Guten Appetit.
Ich hatte dieses Jahr erst eine kleine aber lecker war sie allemal.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Forellenjaeger (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gestern das erstemal im Wald dieses Jahr gewesen!!!
Und es hat sich gelohnt in 40 min. ein 8 Liter Eimer mit Maronen und Steinpilzen voll gehabt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mich erreichte gerade die Nachricht dass mein Papa in DE doch tatsächlich Birkenrotkappen gefunden hat  Es gibt sie also doch!


----------



## fordfan1 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Was für schöne Glucken!
> Guten Appetit.
> Ich hatte dieses Jahr erst eine kleine aber lecker war sie allemal.
> 
> ...



Danke |wavey:

War Original eigentlich nur eine,hat nur leider den Transport nicht so ganz überstanden...


----------



## patricka1982 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Also so exakt kann man das nie sagen. Es gibt sowohl im Nadelwald als auch im Laubwald Steinpilze. Rotkappen soweit ich weiss nur im LAubwald.
> Wichtig ist, dass du viel Strecke machst damit du zur richtigen Zeit deine Chancen maximierst.
> Den ersten Steinpilz zu finden ist vermutlich im Nadelwald einfacher. Da sieht man sie besser, hast du erst einen gefunden genau die Umgebung absuchen, die sind selten allein.
> Noch ein Tipp der bei mir so ist, aber es bei dir nicht sein muss. Wenn die Fliegenpilze kommen ist die richtige Zeit bei mir, die wachsen meist in naeherer Umgebung zu den Steinis. Habe keine Steinpilzstelle wo es keine Fliegenpilze in der Naehe gibt. Die Fliegenpilze waren uebrigens vor 1 Woche grad am kommen, noch ganz klein...


 

Hallo und danke mal...na dann werd ich mal weiterhin Ausschau halten und hoffen mal endlich über ein paar zu stolpern...Deine Tips werde ich beherzigen...spätestens wenns geklappt hat werd ich mal Status abgeben!

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_G (5. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem ich das alles lese hier bin ich motiviert am wohcenede mal eine tour zu machen, danke leute


----------



## Purist (5. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war diese Woche einmal los, aber das übliche Bild: Große gammelige Steinpilzwracks, 2 Junge kamen mit, viele Pilzleichen im Wald und noch ein paar Parasol. Stockschwämmchen gab's auch. Die Pfifferlinge hat schon der Wind hoffnungslos vertrocknet. 

Das ist schlimm hier im Mittelgebirge, ich beobachte es schon seit Jahren. Entweder du hast Glück und erwischst den richtigen Tag wo die Massen sprießen, oder du bekommst nur noch Gammelware. Kleiner Wetterumschwung und schon sind sie alle im Eimer. Besonders ärgerlich: Überall wo im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr gefällt wurde, ist erst einmal 4-6 Jahre tote Hose.


----------



## fordfan1 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Morgen gehts in Richtung Pfifferlinge,habe da ne schöne Ecke gefunden 

Bild folgt dann,will euch ja mal die Nase lang machen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mal was seltenes aus einen alten Brandenburger Buchenwald..



_Ästiger Stachelbart_ (Hericium coralloides)


----------



## patricka1982 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie diese Pilze heißen...sind das die sogenannten Ziegenlippen...???




http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/07/f83abce5504860a5bf5544a5ebcbabe3.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bin nicht sicher, aber sieht für mich eher aus wie ein Gallenröhrling 
Ziegenlippen/Rotfußröhlinge sind nicht, bin ich mir zu 99,9% sicher 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es sind Birkenpilze

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:2007-10-13_Leccinum_scabrum_(Bull.)_Gray_12300_crop.jpg


guten Apetit


----------



## patricka1982 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dankeeee...meine erste richtige Erfolgreiche Sammelaktion...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts in Richtung Pfifferlinge,habe da ne schöne Ecke gefunden
> 
> Bild folgt dann,will euch ja mal die Nase lang machen
> 
> Meinst du in etwa so?


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> Dankeeee...meine erste richtige Erfolgreiche Sammelaktion...



Vom reinen Ansehen würde ich auch auf Birkenpilze tippen, aber wie schon öfters erwähnt, ist Pilzbestimmung nur anhand von Bildern äußerst kritisch.
@Experten: Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die Pilze auf dem Bild entweder problemlos essbar sind oder böse bitter schmecken. In Deutschland gefunden,  dürfte da keiner von einer giftigen Sorte bei sein. #c


----------



## patricka1982 (10. September 2014)

Also laut Nachbarin sind es wohl auch Birkenpilze und alle anzeichen im Aussehen sprechen dafür...die ist sehr Naturbewandert und kennst sich auch augenscheinlich gut aus...geschmeckt haben sie sehr würzig kaum beschreibbar richtig lecker meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dann ist ja alles bestens.
Die größte Verwechslungsgefahr bei nicht bläuenden Röhrlingen in Deutschland ist ohnehin der Gallenröhrling, und da schmeckt man angeblich einen unter hundert leckeren anderen in der Mahlzeit deutlich heraus. Ich hatte zum Glück noch nie das "Vergnügen"


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kennt eigentlich jemand vielversprechende Pilzgebiete im Großraum Münster?
Ich war am Sonntag im Tiergarten Wolbeck und hab außer ein paar Lamellenpilzen, die ich mir nicht näher angeschaut habe, nichts gefunden, zumal nicht am Wegesrand (Tiergarten ist NSG)


----------



## norge_klaus (10. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schöne Vielfalt am letzten WE. Ratet mal was das so alles ist.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja dann mal guten Appetit mit den leckeren: 
Steinpilzen, Rotkappen, Birkenpilzen, Maronen, Pfifferlingen, Blauen Lackpilzen und#c ja was eigentlich noch#c
einfach zu schlecht zu erkennen auf dem Foto, besonders wen man sie nicht kennt
Sind da eventuell noch Trompeten-Pfifferlinge dabei?
Der Kandidat hat 6/7 von ??? Punkte


----------



## gdno (10. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich finde da zusätzlich noch Semmelstoppelpilze und ganz jungen Hallimasch


----------



## honeybee (11. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gestern mit einem Kollegen schnell in der Mittagspause die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen besuchen.
Es dauerte auch nicht lange und unsere Eimer waren wieder voll mit herrlichsten Rotkappen. Viele mussten wir stehen lassen, da wir keinen Platz mehr hatten.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (11. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Erst geht sie in die Pilze und dann stillt se. Eine gefährliche Mittagspause. lol
Mancherorts gehen die Bestände an Pfifferlingen (lt. Mykologen) zurück. Hier in meinen Revieren habe ich dieses Jahr welche gefunden wo noch nie welche waren. Dieses Jahr sind außergewöhnlich viele Krause Glucken zu finden. Also auch hier ist Jemand am Drehen.
Nun kommt langsam wieder die Zeit, wo weniger Leute im Wald anzutreffen sind und solche Leckerlis wie Herbsttrompeten usw. die Spezialisten locken. Leider haben Forstmaschinen einen meiner Lieblingsplätze total verwüstet. Das wird Jahre dauern, bis sich dort wieder ein Pilzwachstum zu verzeichnen ist.
Schwefi


----------



## gdno (11. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sieht vollständig aus oder ? |kopfkrat:q:q:q:q


----------



## norge_klaus (11. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Fischkopp, nicht übel ! Es waren allerdings 9 Sorten: Steinpilze, Rotkappen, Birkenpilze, Pfifferlinge, Maronen, krause Kraterelle, Semmelstoppelpilze, lila Lacktrichterlinge und Hallimasch. 

Gruß
Klaus

PS: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann bist Du doch rund um Kelsterbach im Wald unterwegs. Wir waren am WE rund um den Glaskopf bei Glashütten/Schloßborn im Wald.


----------



## 2911hecht (11. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier gibt es keine Maronen oder Steinpilze mehr!#q
Aber eine schöne Henne ist es geworden.


----------



## phirania (11. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand vielversprechende Pilzgebiete im Großraum Münster?
> Ich war am Sonntag im Tiergarten Wolbeck und hab außer ein paar Lamellenpilzen, die ich mir nicht näher angeschaut habe, nichts gefunden, zumal nicht am Wegesrand (Tiergarten ist NSG)



Moin auch.
Wenn du mal wieder in Münster bist versuchs mal in der Hohen Ward und  in der Davert beides in der Nähe von Hiltrup.
Dann noch an der Dyckburg im Dyckburgerwald,Nähe von Handorf.
Aber Tiergarten und Tiergartenheide,waren in den letzten Jahren eigendlich immer gut für Steinpilze.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> @Fischkopp, nicht übel ! Es waren allerdings 9 Sorten: Steinpilze, Rotkappen, Birkenpilze, Pfifferlinge, Maronen, krause Kraterelle, Semmelstoppelpilze, lila Lacktrichterlinge und Hallimasch.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...


 
Servus Klaus,

jep, die krause Kraterelle war mir zumindest namentlich nicht bekannt. Die Semmelstoppelpilze habe ich vor den schönen Steinpilten schlicht übersehen. Sind allerdings auch extrem hell abgelichtet. Mit den wäldern rund um Kelsterbach liegst du richtig. Wobei viel Wald hat uns die Fraport nicht gelassen. Nehme es meisten nur als Startschuß um zu sehen ob was geht und mache mich dan mit dem Auto, auch mal gerne bis zu 80km in die wirklichen Pilzgebiete.

#h


----------



## Jose (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Spiegel-Arikel
Zahl der Pilz-Vergiftungen steigt


das kommt davon, wenn man keine vernünftige Auslese trifft - obwohl ich ja finde, dass die natürliche..., naja,  eben natürlich ist. gruß an Ralf :m


----------



## orgel (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> Spiegel-Arikel
> Zahl der Pilz-Vergiftungen steigt
> 
> 
> das kommt davon, wenn man keine vernünftige Auslese trifft -



Das ging ja auch durch alle möglich anderen Medien und ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man irgendwas verwerten kann, was man nicht zu 100% bestimmen kann. 

Kleine Geschichte aus unserer Nachbarschaft wegen Pilzberatern: Eine Apotheke bei uns im Ort warb immer im Herbst mit Pilzberatung/-bestimmung, die unser Nachbar dann man in Anspruch genommen hat, nachdem er beim Sammeln einige Pilze dabei hatte, die er nicht genau bestimmen konnte. Der Apotheker schaute sich die Ausbeute an, mit dem Fazit, dass alles "hervorragende Speisepilze" wären. Mein Nachbar hat sich dann auf das Urteil verlassen. Bei der Zubereitung zu Hause probierte er dann mal und musste sofort wieder alles ausgespucken, weil es gallenbitter war. Offensichtlich war das Urteil nicht so ganz zutreffend, vermutlich waren zwar keine Giftpilze dabei (zumindest sind meines Wissens nach Bitterlinge nicht giftig), aber "hervorragende Speisepilze" waren das ganz bestimmt nicht. Bei seiner Schwester, mit der er zusammen unterwegs war, war es genauso. Mittlerweile wirbt die Apotheke übrigens auch nicht mehr mit der Pilzberatung...


----------



## phirania (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also dann geh ich lieber in meine Stammkneipe...
Da bekomme ich mit Sicherheit keine Pilsvergiftung...


----------



## orgel (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



phirania schrieb:


> Also dann geh ich lieber in meine Stammkneipe...
> Da bekomme ich mit Sicherheit keine Pilsvergiftung...



Ab ner gewissen Anzahl können die Symptome aber ähnlich sein |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das ist trotzdem nicht vergleichbar, hab ja mal eine gehabt. Es gibt eben auch Unverträglichkeiten. Aber will das jetzt nicht näher erläutern. 
Ich verstehe nicht warum ausgerechnet das massige Vorhandensein von Pilzen die Vergiftungsquote steigen lässt. Wenn es viele gibt, dann nehme ich doch nur die allerbesten mit und nicht alles mögliche während ich wenns schlechter ist deutlich mehr Variation in der Pilzpfanne habe.


----------



## orgel (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum ausgerechnet das massige Vorhandensein von Pilzen die Vergiftungsquote steigen lässt. Wenn es viele gibt, dann nehme ich doch nur die allerbesten mit und nicht alles mögliche während ich wenns schlechter ist deutlich mehr Variation in der Pilzpfanne habe.



Das mag für dich und für viele andere auch gelten. Ich vermutet mal, dass durch die großen Vorkommen an Pilzen einfach viel mehr zum Sammeln animiert werden, sei es, weil man beim Spazierengehen welche sieht, so vorher nie welche waren (und dann einfach mal welche mitnimmt), oder weil man von anderen hört, wie einfach es dieses Jahr ist, Pilze zu finden und man sich (im Vergleich zu sonst) kaum Mühe machen muss, welche zu finden.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn die wüssten was sie sich da antun


----------



## Jose (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ...Ich verstehe nicht warum ausgerechnet das massige Vorhandensein von Pilzen die Vergiftungsquote steigen lässt...



tuts ja auch nicht. das sind die artikel in den medien über pilz-mafias usw. 
reisserisch genug aufgemacht, dämmerts auch dem dumpfesten, dass es pilze gibt (in Massen und teuheeer...!!!)
und wenn er/sie nicht dabei ist, dass er/sie sich was entgehen lässt. und so laufen sie eben los, dem wertsteigernden glück entgegen - und wenns 'n gallenröhrling oder knolli ist.
hauptsache, es gibt was umsonst - und "bescheid wissen wir sowieso".

ich finde giftpilze evolutionsfördernd. gruß an Ralf :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ha ich habs überlebt! Selektionsvorteil!


----------



## orgel (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mittlerweile ist bei uns die Sammelzeit (was Steinpilze und Maronen angeht) vorbei und es geht die Suchzeit wieder los. Es sprießen aber noch genug andere Pilze, von denen ich aber grundsätzlich die Finger lasse... Dafür kommt jetzt die Erntezeit für Hallimasch. Den verwertet aber nur mein Schwiegermonster, und darf den dann auch schön selber essen, weil ich den, auch mehrfach abgekocht, einfach nicht vertrage.


----------



## Tim S. (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo, 

ich habe heute im Wald geschätzte 4-5 Körbe Waldchampingons gesehen, allerdings habe ich diese stehen gelassen, weil ich dafür keine Verwendung hatte.

MfG
Tim


----------



## Jose (14. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich hätte die ausgekippt und die körbe verkauft :m


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute gab es Rotkappen-Nachwuchs nach dem lang anhlatenden Regen vom Wochenende....
Ein kleiner Spankorb voll....dazu noch ein paar Fichtenreizker und Hallimasch.
Leider hatte ich heute nichst zum knipsen dabei, denn ich fand auch die Himbeerrote Hunsdsrute


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich brauche mal euren Rat.:m
 Wie friere ich Steinpilze am besten ein, frisch in Stücken, oder als dünne getrocknete Scheiben?
 Über die weitere Verwendung ist noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Jürgen,
nimm nur junge Steinpilze, dessen Futter noch weiß ist. Bei älteren Exemplaren schneidest Du besser den Stiel ab, weil sich sehr oft dort Maden verbergen. Wenn Du alles gut geputzt hast legst Du die Pilze auf Küchentücher erstmal eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Falls Du einen der moderneren Bauart hast, umso besser, dann hat dieser vielleicht ein Biofreshfach (Liebherr; bei anderen Marken heißt das anders). Nach einer Nacht wirst Du feststellen, dass die Küchentücher feucht geworden sind. Dann packst Du die kalten, trockenen  Pilze schnell (wegen Kondenswasser) in Folienbeutel und vakuumierst diese oder drückst zumindest so viel als möglich die Luft raus. Dann ab in die Truhe nach Grönland. Die Lagermöglichkeit wird offiziell mit 6 Monaten beschrieben. Ich hatte schon welche über ein Jahr eingelagert -> beste Qualität auch dann noch.
Nach dieser Zeit wäre es natürlich ein Frevel, diese mit Zwiebel und Butter in Stücke geschnitten einfach in die Pfanne zu werfen. Da gibt es elegantere Möglichkeiten, die Augen und Gaumen in Ekstase versetzen.
Im Internet forschen oder nochmal nachfragen.
Schwefi


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@J.Breithardt,

Hallo Jürgen,

ganz sowie von Schwedenfischer beschrieben würde ich es nicht machen. Denn auch die Stiele sind super lecker.
Einfach vorher schauen ob sie madig sind, danach kann immer noch entsorgt werden. Wenn du dein Schnippel-Werk vorm Einfrieren wirklich antrocknen möchtest, dann bitte nicht im Kühlschrank. Lasse sie einfach eine Zeitlang auf dem Küchentuch/ Geschirrtuch mal durchatmen. Anders herum hättest du die übersehenen Maden sonst in deinen Kühlschrank.
Aber warum überhaupt antrocknen |kopfkrat, der Sinn ergibt sich mir momentan nicht wirklich. #c 
Denn Spätestens beim Zubereiten wird eh wieder Feuchtigkeit hinzugefügt.
Ich handhabe es so: Pilze putzen, in die gewünschte Größe schneiden, möglichst gut vakuumieren, das Beschriften nicht vergessen und ab in die Gefriertruhe. 
Ein halbes Jahr(und länger), wie bereits vom Schwedenfischer erwähnt, kein Problem. Wenn ich jedoch vorher schon weis, 
es wird bis zum Verzehr länger als ein halbes Jahr dauern, werden die Pilze nach dem Schnippeln erst kurz blanchiert, 
im Sieb abtropfen lassen, eintüten und ab damit…..
Der Vorteil hierbei, wesentlich länger haltbar und vor allem Platz sparend.

Ein Tipp am Rande: Schneide/t die Pilze nicht in zu dünne Scheiben, es sei denn sie sollen nur für ein feines Stößchen dienen. 
Ansonsten ruhig große Stücke schneiden, gerne mit einer Kantenlänge von 1x1cm (oder auch größer), somit hat man auch was zum Beißen und noch mehr Geschmack im Mund.
*Jo, werden gewiss viele eh so machen. #6* 
Ich habe es leider erst nach vielen vielen Jahren für mich selbst entdeckt, weil eben vom Mami & Papi anders gelernt. 
Das ganze gilt natürlich auch und ganz besonders für den frischen, sprich direkten Verzehr. 

Ich wünsche einen guten Appetit. #h


----------



## Kotzi (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab jetzt auch mal im Ofen wegen Zeitproblemen getrocknet anstatt im Trockenschrank und es funktioniert ganz gut. Temperatur zwischen 40 und max 50 Grad, Ofentür einen Spalt offen lassen.
Verlieren mmn gegenüber dem Trockenschrank aber eindeutig an Aroma, jedoch wars in meinem Fall besser als nichts.
Dann kannst du sie in einem Luftdichten Glas aufbewahren.

Einfrieren jedoch so wie Schwedenfischer, durch die geringere Feuchtigkeit entstehen weniger leicht Eiskristalle. Was viele auch machen ist abkochen, wieder erkalten lassen und abseihen, und danach einfrieren. Habe ich jedoch nur ein mal bei Hallimasch gemacht.


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jürgen , wenn Du Zeit hast, dann trockne die an der Luft auf Küpa. Ofentrocknung gibt Geschmacksverlust#h

Einfrieren , wie oben beschrieben , in nicht zu dünnen Scheiben, auftauen -ab in Butter und kurz braten

Übrigens gabs vergangene Woche in HS Pilze ohne Ende.
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich werde die Pilze klein schneiden und mit dem La.va vakuumieren. Da sollte es mit Eiskristallen dann keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @J.Breithardt,
> ...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da muss ich mich doch nochmal melden. Antrocknen wie auch immer und einvakuumieren macht Sinn, weil sich im Tiefkühler bei zu hoher Feuchtigkeit schnell Eis bildet. Wie lapperich wird dann der ganze Steinpilz beim Auftauen??? 
@Fischkopp1961
Welche Flüssigkeit setzt Du denn beim Braten den Pilzen wieder zu. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, wenn die Pilze nicht schlotzig in der Pfanne zusammen kleben. Und eventuelle Würmchen bewegen sich im Biofresh-Fach nicht mehr. Dort herrschen 0°C. Ich schrieb ja extra, dass man Küchentücher unter die Pilze legt dort sammelt sich dann überschüssiges Wasser.
Solche eingefrorenen Pilze sind natürlich anders zu verwenden wie getrocknete, deshalb hinkt der Vergleich dieser Konservierungsmethoden. Ich schneide die ehemals gefrorenen Pilze nach sanften Auftauen im Folienbeutel (sonst Kondenswasser) nicht als Pilzgericht in die Pfanne, sondern in ca. 4mm dicke Scheiben und brate sie kurz aber heftig ohne Fett und Gewürz in einer beschichteten Pfanne. Diese dienen dann als geschmackliche und visuelle Beilage zum Rinderfilet oder auch Zander.
Schwefi


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bei uns scheinen die Steinpilze erstmal durch zu sein.

Habe jetzt 10 Gläser a 2Liter Trockensteinis für den Winter. 3 Gläser Krause Glucken, 1 Glas mit Herbsttrompeten und 1 mit Hexenröhrlingen. 

Das reicht für jede menge Pilzsuppen etc.. aus. #h


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hatte heute auch mal wieder Lust auf Schwammerl. 

Konnte ca. 10 kleine Steinpilze finden, dazu habe ich noch eine Hand voll kleiner Maronen mitgenommen. War ein wunderbares Abendessen. 

Krause Glucken gibt es dieses Jahr bei uns sehr reichlich. Ich lass die aber immer stehen. Bin zu faul zum putzen! 

Anbei mal 2 Bilder, da sieht man wie die Maronen hier z.Zt. rausschießen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Toll!

Ich geh am Wochenende wieder los, kann mir einer was zu Totentrompeten erzählen?


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da ja heute Abend Champignons League läuft, muss es natürlich das richtige Essen geben. 

Steinpilze, Birkenpilze, Rotkappen, Maronen und die ersten Eierschwammerl seit langer Zeit. 

Steinpilze sind bei uns gerade sehr schön. Kaum wurmig.
Maronen hingegen, selbst die wunderschönen kleinen oft schon total zerlöchert.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lieber ein paar Rotkappen, als knietief im Kot rappen. #h


----------



## Schönbucher (17. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Toll!
> 
> Ich geh am Wochenende wieder los, kann mir einer was zu Totentrompeten erzählen?



 Totentrompeten gibt es bei uns grad in in hülle und fülle (Steinpilz leider momentan keinen einzigen) hab am Sonntag einen ganzen Korb voll Totentrompeten gesammelt und schon getrocknet ist ein super schmackhafter Würzpilz.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich doch nochmal melden.
> Das habe ich ja gehofft, wenn ich noch dazu lernen kann schadet das ja nichts.|bigeyes
> Antrocknen wie auch immer und einvakuumieren macht Sinn, weil sich im Tiefkühler bei zu hoher Feuchtigkeit schnell Eis bildet.
> Was habt ihr nur gegen ein paar Eiskristalle? Ein Pilz beseht eh zu (um die ) 90% aus Wasser. Da machen die paar Eiskristalle die sichtbar werden nun wirklich nichts aus.#d
> ...


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Schönbucher schrieb:


> Totentrompeten gibt es bei uns grad in in hülle und fülle (Steinpilz leider momentan keinen einzigen) hab am Sonntag einen ganzen Korb voll Totentrompeten gesammelt und schon getrocknet ist ein super schmackhafter Würzpilz.



Habe noch nie Totentrompeten gefunden aber davon gehört wie gut sie schmecken sollen. Also ist das ein Pilz der mich reizt. Wo wachsen die denn so? Habe gelesen im buchenwald, den hätte ich anzubieten. Gibts da irgendwas generell auffälliges?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (18. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@scorp..
diese Herbsttrompeten sind eine sehr feine Pilzspezies, sie wachsen immer an den selben Stellen. Wenn Du halt ein Jahr mal welche gefunden hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass sie immer dort wieder auftauchen. Die Oberschlauen werden mir sofort entgegen halten, dass das bei allen Arten so ist, weil sich ja der eigentliche Pilz im Boden als Geflecht versteckt. Also im Laub- oder Mischwald mit viel Totholz und relativ spät im Jahr hat man Chancen welche zu finden. Sie sind sehr einfach zu putzen (mit Pinsel). Beim Braten nur wenig Fett verwenden und die Pfanne ohne Pilze hochheizen, sonst pappen sie völlig zusammen. Keine Zwiebel oder Konobi verwenden - nicht mit anderen Sorten kombinieren - auf dem Teller Salz und Pfeffer - so mag ich sie besonders
@fischkopp
ja, ich friere nur ganze Pilze ein, die als Schmankerl dann zu einem Fleischgericht serviert werden. Schmand oder Sahne kommt nur in der Pilzsuppe vor und dazu nehme ich natürlich keine Pilze aus der Truhe, sondern kaufe Champignons. Google bitte mal Biofresh und Du wirst verstehen, dass mein Kühlschrank ein modernes Gerät ist und nicht kaputt oder falsch eingestellt.
Eiskristalle schaden bei Pilz, Fisch und Fleisch der Zellstruktur.
Ich bin zwar etwas älter als Du, koche auch mal Klassiker aus Oma- oder Mutterzeiten, aber ich ertappe mich immer wieder der wilden modernen Kochkunst zu frönen. Das kann aber Jeder halten wie er will und sollte nicht zu Streitgesprächen führen. Ich habe nur meine Meinung zur Frage des Trööterstellers kund getan.
ich koche aus Leidenschaft und nicht vor Wut
Schwefi


----------



## Helgelandfischer (18. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@scorp10n77, Totentrompeten gibt es bei uns genau wie "Schwedenfischer" beschreibt, immer an den gleichen Stellen mal mehr mal weniger, manchmal kommen Sie gar nicht, bei uns im Lappwald nur im alten Buchenwald.
Kulinarisch sind sie schon was besonders, eignen sich auch gut zum Trocknen als Pilzwürze. Mich persönlich hauen Sie aber nicht sooooo vom Hocker ;-) habe Sie schon oft gegessen.
Hier mal ein paar Pics wie Sie bei uns so stehen.

















Grüße aus dem Ost- Lappwald
Kay


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> @scorp..
> @fischkopp
> ja, ich friere nur ganze Pilze ein, die als Schmankerl dann zu einem Fleischgericht serviert werden. Schmand oder Sahne kommt nur in der Pilzsuppe vor und dazu nehme ich natürlich keine Pilze aus der Truhe, sondern kaufe Champignons. Google bitte mal Biofresh und Du wirst verstehen, dass mein Kühlschrank ein modernes Gerät ist und nicht kaputt oder falsch eingestellt.
> Eiskristalle schaden bei Pilz, Fisch und Fleisch der Zellstruktur.
> ...


 
@Schwedenfischer,

sorry, aber dann liegt es mir wohl nicht, meine Gedanken so zu Papier zu bringen ohne dass sich jemand angegriffen Fühlt. Streitgespräche sind weder beabsichtigt noch gewünscht. Mir ging es nur um den Austausch von Informationen und bin dankbar nun wieder etwas dazugelernt zu haben. Ganze Pilze einfrieren kannte ich so nicht, werde es nun aber bei nächster Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. #6
Ein Kühlschrank der nur für einen *kleinen Bereich* die 0c hält, ist für mich auch neu.|bigeyes
Schon wieder etwas gelernt … #6
Habe übrigens auch nur meine Vorgehensweise dem Trötsteller erläutert und mein Veto nur eingelegt, weil ich davon ausging, das du die geputzten Pilze, dann in Scheiben geschnitten zum Abtrocknen in den Kühlschrank legst. |kopfkrat
Nun hat sich das ja geklärt und ich habe (vielleicht ja auch andere) etwas dazugelernt. 
Nun bin schlauer und du hoffentlich nicht mehr angefressen.

Wie schaut es denn mit den Mitlesern hier aus?
Kanntet ihr das? Ganze Pilze einfrieren? 
Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?
Mit welchen Pilzen machst du/ihr das noch?

Grüße aus Südhessen #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Naja ganze Pilze frier ich nie ein, hoechstens junge MAronen. Das hat 2 Gruende: erstens braucht das doch viel mehr Platz und zweitens habe ich es so gelernt, dass man Pilze gefroren ins Gulasch oder so tun soll damit sie nicht so weich werden durchs auftauen. Klingt fuer mich auch logisch denn Kraken friert man extra ein und taut ihn dann wieder auf weil dann die Zellen platzen und Enzyme freigesetzt werden die die strukturell wichtigen Proteine ( Kollagen usw) zersetzen. 

Sehr schoene Totentrompeten, habe sie wie gesagt noch nicht probiert. Sind ja auch hundsteuer. Werde auf jeden Fall am Wochenende ein Auge aufhalten.


----------



## ryckangler (18. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn wir eine Maronenschwemme erwischen, frieren wir die Pilze gebraten ein.
  Pilze klein schnippeln, würzen und in Butter anbraten. Die Zwiebeln kommen etwas später rein. Dann essen wir die Pilze mit gestippten Brot und der Rest wird in kleine Gefäße mit Deckel  (6 x6 cm u. 4cm tief)  gefüllt und eingefroren.
  Spart Platz im Tiefkühlfach.  (Wir brauchen  ja auch noch Platz für die Ernte vom Garten und den Barschfilets) 
  Für unseren Pilzgulasch geben wir dann einfach einen gefrorenen Bratpilzwürfel in das köchelnde Gulasch. Von den Pilzen ist im Gulasch nicht viel zu sehen, aber durch das vorherige Braten ist der Pilzgeschmack  schön konzentriert.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jep, auch eine schöne Variante.
Für die Schnelle seine eigenen Soßenwürfel herstellen.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

*Schwammerl suchen 2.0 *

Da es mir schon öfter passiert ist, dass ich Stellen über die Jahre vergessen habe, wird dem jetzt ein Ende gesetzt. Ich fotografiere neuerdings gute Stellen und lasse dabei Geo-Koordinaten in den Bilddaten hinterlegen. 

Zuhause am PC kann man sich das dann auf der Karte genau anschauen. 
Wenn man will, kann man auch zusätzlich auf das Bild noch einen QR-Code machen, hinter dem sich der Link zur Karte verbirgt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nichts geht ueber eine gute Orientierung! Ich lasse mein Handy gerade beim Pilze suchen gerne zuhause. Ich muss nicht immer erreichbar sein!


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was "junge Menschen" sich alles so einfallen lassen:q?!
Angeln und Pilze suchen gehören für mich persönlich zu den Momenten, wo ich abschalten will. Ein Handy habe ich da fast nie dabei.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja, ja dann werden die GPS Daten für gute Pilsstellen, ach ne Pilzstellen gehandelt:q


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Beim Angeln hab ich zwar das Handy mit aber halt ausgeschalten


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So kann niemand sagen ich hättest es nicht dabei ich hab es halt aus


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja ich mein wenn mal was passiert ist es auch sinnvoll. Ein Herzinfarkt im Wald und dann kein Handy ist ein Todesurteil.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ja ich mein wenn mal was passiert ist es auch sinnvoll. Ein Herzinfarkt im Wald und dann kein Handy ist ein Todesurteil.



Sehe ich genau so . Wo ich unterwegs bin findet mich keine Sau wenn mal was passiert und zudem gibt es hier Wildschweine ohne Ende . Wölfe laufen hier auch rum , haben mich bisher aber verschont


----------



## Jose (19. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

oho, die "angst", die teutsche...

hab immer handy dabei, sogar angeschaltet - aber wenns mich in "meinem revier" weghaut, dann isses eben so, weil: keine netzabdeckung....

ps: den gevatter mit der sense - den triffst du sowieso zu _seiner_ zeit


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bitte keine Diskussion über Schwimmwestenpflicht beim Pilzesammeln ... 
Wenn man sich nicht von seinen Ängsten freimachen kann ist mans nie.
PS: Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier waren meine letzten Feldzüge in ehemals gute Pilzgebieten absolute Nullnummer. Ich bleib am Ball.
|wavey:


----------



## phirania (20. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



daci7 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Diskussion über Schwimmwestenpflicht beim Pilzesammeln ...
> Wenn man sich nicht von seinen Ängsten freimachen kann ist mans nie.
> PS: Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier waren meine letzten Feldzüge in ehemals gute Pilzgebieten absolute Nullnummer. Ich bleib am Ball.
> |wavey:



Ja Ja,beim Angeln gibts Schneidertage...
Und beim Pilzesammeln Pil(s)zlose   Nächte...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Daher sammel ich meine Pilze ...ähh... Pilse ja sonst auch gern in der Kneipe 

Heute spontan mal das gute Wetter genossen und "Home"-office am Wasser gemacht - sau geiler Tag, schöne pfündige Rotfedern und -augen als Winterköfis gestippt, einen Hecht durch Dummheit verloren und zum Abschluss noch ein paar Pfifferlinge gefunden =)


----------



## Erdmännchen (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab gestern einmal mit Erfolg die (ehem.) Angeltaktik vom Bieberpelz auf das Pilzesammeln übertragen, mit Stil, sprich Anzug, Hemd, Krawatte, komplette Montur halt, und ohne Erfolg. Vor mir waren scheinbar schon andere im Wald, hab schnell ein leeres Pils gefunden, aber auch bei den Verwandten mit z war außer ein paar Fliegenpilzen und Kartoffelboviste, sowie einige ganz wenige, die ich nicht kenne, nicht viel zu machen.
Dafür waren die Blicke der Spaziergänger, die ich im Wald getroffen habe, sehr interessant :q


----------



## phirania (26. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir am Wasser wachsen die hier.
Bestimmt wird mich hier jeder auslachen,aber ich kenne die nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Helgelandfischer (30. September 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier mal ein paar "Fangfotos" der letzten Wochen aus dem Ost-Lappwald


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nanu, gibt es denn gar keine Pilze mehr ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Scheinbar nicht, jedenfalls habe ich in Südschweden (Glasreich) letzte Woche und auch in Thüringen nur sehr bescheiden gefunden. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass noch eine 'Welle' kommt, denn weder die Herbsttrompeten noch der Hallimasch waren auf meinen Flecken zu finden.
Schwefi


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

zumindest in meiner Ecke war's bis Mitte der Woche einfach zu trocken


----------



## JanMen (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



phirania schrieb:


> Bei mir am Wasser wachsen die hier.
> Bestimmt wird mich hier jeder auslachen,aber ich kenne die nicht.|kopfkrat



Hi!

Da wird niemand lachen, denn in der Form lässt sich dein Fund nicht bestimmen. So junge Porlinge zeigen noch nicht die typischen Artmerkmale und sind daher sehr oft unbestimmbar. 

LG, JanMen


----------



## Fjordanglerin (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Letztes Jahr in Norwegen...war ein wunderbares Steinpilz Jahr.....leider war ich ein paar Tage zu spät...alle überreif!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gibts schon von irgendwo her was neues? War ja jetzt mal feucht und ist momentan warm.


----------



## norge_klaus (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es scheint hier endlich mit den Pfifferlingen loszugehen (Isle of Skye, Schottland). Heute haben wir die ersten kleinen Exemplare gefunden. Sollte dann in den nächsten Tagen richtig gut werden. Morgen starten wir hier von Skye in Richtung Pitlochry (Perthshire). Da werde ich dann morgen Nachmittag den Wald rund um unser Ferienhaus inspizieren. Hoffe das die Pilze auf dem Festland schon ein wenig weiter sind.


----------



## gismowolf (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns im Hausruckwald habe ich die ersten Pfiffis Ende Juni bei
zunehmendem Mond gefunden.Ich hoffe,daß ab nächster Woche auch die ersten Rotkappen aus dem Boden sprießen!Durch den milden,niederschlagsarmen Winter wachsen sie heuer einen Monat später als üblich.


----------



## MrFloppy (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns gibts noch immer nix 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

es ist noch viel zu trocken.
Die paar tropen Regen reichen da längst nicht aus.
Die Böden sind so trocken, dass es da mind. 100mm Regen braucht.


----------



## Kotzi (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sind zwar keine Pilze, aber gestern habe ich in 2 Stunden 1.2 Kg Blaubeeren 
gepflückt und zu Marmelade verarbeitet.


----------



## norge_klaus (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute Morgen auf der Isle of Skye gestartet, Großeinkauf in Fort William und dann kurz vor 16 Uhr an unserem Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Pitlochry angekommen. Das Haus war noch in dem Zustand, wie es unsere Vormieter verlassen hatten. |uhoh: Also die Agentur kontaktiert und uns wurde mitgeteilt, dass die Servicekraft in einem anderen Objekt aufgehalten wurde. Die Dame kam dann auch zügig und wir haben die Zeit genutzt, um die Wälder rund um unser Haus zu erkunden. Es hat sich gelohnt! Viele frische Pfifferlinge, Lärchenröhrlinge, einige junge Steinpilze und eine Rotkappe wurden direkt am Abend als Beilage zu Wildburgern verspeist. Super lecker!


----------



## harryparske (3. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo
Nichts los an der Pilsfront?
Bei mir in der Gegend ist außer Pfifferlinen nichts zu holen.
Wie sieht es im restlichen Land aus?
Gruß Harry


----------



## phirania (3. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Heute Morgen auf der Isle of Skye gestartet, Großeinkauf in Fort William und dann kurz vor 16 Uhr an unserem Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Pitlochry angekommen. Das Haus war noch in dem Zustand, wie es unsere Vormieter verlassen hatten. |uhoh: Also die Agentur kontaktiert und uns wurde mitgeteilt, dass die Servicekraft in einem anderen Objekt aufgehalten wurde. Die Dame kam dann auch zügig und wir haben die Zeit genutzt, um die Wälder rund um unser Haus zu erkunden. Es hat sich gelohnt! Viele frische Pfifferlinge, Lärchenröhrlinge, einige junge Steinpilze und eine Rotkappe wurden direkt am Abend als Beilage zu Wildburgern verspeist. Super lecker!



Mhh sieht ja richtig lecker aus.#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



harryparske schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nichts los an der Pilsfront?
> 
> Gruß Harry
> ...


----------



## phirania (8. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> harryparske schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo
> ...


----------



## warenandi (8. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei den Temperaturen, was soll da großartig wachsen? Hier hat es jetzt mal ein wenig geregnet. Das erste mal seit langem. Aber auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Hier dauert es wohl noch ne Weile...:r


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja auch im Rhein Main Gebiet tut sich der Trockenheit wegen noch gar nichts. Wenn ich bedenke das die ersten Pfifferlinge im letzten Jahr bereits im April und die letzten sogar im Dezember geerntet wurden, ist es bis jetzt wirklich frustrierend.
 Zum Glück konnte ich mich letzte Woche noch in Kärnten austoben und so einiges an Eierschwammerln ernten. :q

 |wavey:


----------



## Windelwilli (24. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren gestern das erste mal wieder im Wald.
Aber auch hier absolut nix.
Furztrocken....#c


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es regnet seit gestern Abend ununterbrochen |laola:


----------



## norge_klaus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren an unseren Top-Stellen. Nix! Der Pilz-Ticker Hessen zeigt aber bereits geniale Funde in Nordhessen.


----------



## warenandi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Auch mich hat es heute wieder in den Wald verschlagen.
Eine Hand voll Pfifferlinge. Mehr war absolut nicht drin.
Echt deprimierend! 
Aber, hier soll es ja die nächsten Tage gut Regnen. Dann werde ich nächste Woche nochmal angreifen.


----------



## harryparske (1. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo
An einer Stelle bei uns gibt es schon reichlich Steinpilze.
Da hab ich in einer Stunde den Korb fast voll.
Leider sind sie sehr verwurmt.
Mit Pfifferlingen ist es hier vorbei.
An meinen anderen Stellen hab ich noch gar nicht gesucht.
Gruss Harry


----------



## Kauli11 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Geht so langsam los.#6
Habe auch die ersten Steinpilze gefunden, leider auch schon ein paar Maden drin.
Bei der jetzigen Feuchtigkeit werden die Schnecken auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.#q


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (1. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier ( Lüneburger Heide ) geht das richtig gut los . Schöne und viele Steinpilze heute gefunden nur leider auch 50 % Verlust durch Maden |kopfkrat . Da wir viel Regen hatten wird das aber richtig fett dieses Jahr .


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ein guter Freund war am Montag im Sauerland...


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Steinis hatten übrigens kaum Maden und haben sehr gut geschmeckt.
Am kommenden Wochenende schau ich mal, was der Regen so mit sich bringt...


----------



## Forellenjaeger (3. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

werde am kommenden Wochenende mal in den Wald schauen
hat die letzten drei tage öfters mal geregnet


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei dem Bild von Honeyball wird man ja noch ungeduldiger.

 Konnte gerade mal einen Birkenpilz und einen einzigen Pfifferling sichten.

 Kann also nicht mehr all zu lange dauern.:q


----------



## Grizzl (3. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

WO genau im Sauerland ?

Bin vorhin im Wald gewesen und die Trockenheit lässt nicht nach im Wald. Müsste mal ne Woche durchgängig regnen damit die Erde mal etwas aufweicht.


----------



## Honeyball (4. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Grizzl schrieb:


> WO genau im Sauerland ?



In der Nähe von Meschede in einer ziemlich sumpfigen Ecke des Waldes :m


----------



## Kauli11 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern morgen gut Steinpilze, Maronen und Ziegenlippe gefunden.#6
Es geht los. Endlich.:vik:


----------



## Oidaaa (4. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ou man ich warte auch schon seit letzes jahr november darauf meine plätze in der Oberpfalz abzugrasen =)
 jedes Wochenende habe ich einen  korb voller steinpilze und Rotkappen.

 Leider ist es bei uns ziemlich trocken.


----------



## Grizzl (4. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Meschede in einer ziemlich sumpfigen Ecke des Waldes :m



Danke. Bin letztes WE am Möhnesee gewesen und auf dem Weg zum Aussichtsturm habe ich dann 4 kleine Steinpilze gefunden, aber im Wald dort war es ebenso trocken wie daheim.

Kommt wohl bestimmt auf die jeweiligen Gebirgsketten an in den sich das Wasser wohl sammelt.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (8. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war nicht viel am Sonntag
2 Maronen und 2 Steinpilze


----------



## DwarF (8. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

wir konnten am samstag und heute  je 3 kg steinpilze sammeln.
was dieses jahr positiv auffällt ist, dass die pilze kaum madig sind sogar die ganz grossen. Achja wir haben die bei uns im siegerland, mehr oder weniger vor der haustür gesammelt.

gruss dwarf


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier hat mein Papa vor so 2Wochen mal richtig gut Steinis gefunden. Momentan kommen wenig nach, es gibt aber Pfifferlinge, Semmelstoppler etc in ausreichender Menge um davon zu Abend zu essen. Haben auch kürzlich die erste kleine Rotkappe gefunden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Hessenländle tut sich leider mal gar nichts 
Am Samstag extra nach Rheinlandpfalz aufgebrochen um dort an bekannten Stellen zu ernten. 
Noch nicht ein Pfifferling war zu finden 
Ist uns noch nie passiert

Nu ja, wenigsten hat sich der Rußpartikelfilter mal wieder gereinigt


----------



## aalpietscher (9. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,|wavey:

Ich war heute auch mal zwei Stunden im wald und es geht langsam los mit den steinis #6

Aber wenig Pfifferlinge zurzeit #c

Gruß.....|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sind doch ein paar Pfifferlinge.

Du hast da aber keinen Gallenröhrling eingesammelt, oder? Der eine ist für seine Größe so weiß...


----------



## Kotzi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es hat in den letzten Tagen hier recht viel geregnet, 
die Pilze sind wohl sehr geschossen. Letzte Woche hatte
ich hier oben in der Gegend nur einen Hexenröhrling.
Sieht trotzdem nicht nach einem Gallenröhrling aus.


----------



## aalpietscher (9. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nee es war kein Gallenröhrling........hat vorzüglich geschmeckt :q


Pfifferlinge hatte ich im Juni,Juli ganz ordentlich gefunden aber wollen wir mal abwarten was noch kommt. 

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Nee es war kein Gallenröhrling........hat vorzüglich geschmeckt :q
> 
> 
> Pfifferlinge hatte ich im Juni,Juli ganz ordentlich gefunden aber wollen wir mal abwarten was noch kommt.
> ...



So ist es am besten #6


----------



## Oidaaa (10. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich werde am Samstag vormittag mal aufbrechen und schauen was bei uns so los ist.
 Da es ja geregnet hat und nun auch nicht mehr zu heis ist, denke ich das was gewachsen sein sollte.


----------



## fordfan1 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es klappt ganz gut,Steinis wie aus dem Bilderbuch,dazu Pfifferlinge,Rotfussröhrlinge und jede Menge Flockstielige Hexenröhrlinge.

:vik:
*
*


----------



## Oidaaa (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hört sich ja hervorragend an.
 Ich werde morgen wenn ich Wald bin direkt mal berichten obs was gibt =)


----------



## stefansdl (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns gehts auch langsam los...momentan überwiegend Steinpilze ...die Maronen sind noch nicht ganz so weit.

Meine Laibspeise konnte ich auch erbeuten...eine schöne fette Henne:m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh ihr Glücklichen#6

 Hier ist noch nicht mal Regen in Sicht und somit auch keine Hoffnung auf bessere .........

 |wavey:


----------



## jobo61 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns hier auch, alles trocken wie die Wüste Gobi.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Leude! 

Hier ist es auch recht trocken,trotzdem haben wir heut zu zweit in 2 Stunden eine schöne Mahlzeit zusammen bekommen! 
Maronen und  Butterpilze. Die Stonies waren leider alle schon zu  alt!!
Morgen dann mal richtig Angreifen

Starkes Finderwochenende HH


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich fand heute einige Pfifferlinge, maronen, flockies und einen einzelnen steinpilz gefunden. War allerdings in einem neuen Wald. Pilze gibt es definitiv!


----------



## Rosi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns gibt es gerade reichlich Wiesenchampis und Riesenschirmpilze. Ab und an einen Riesenbovist.  Der Wald ist allerdings ziemlich ausgetrocknet.


----------



## jobo61 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Doch noch was beim Gassigehen zufällig gefunden.|bigeyes
Da war eine Schubkarre voll. Das gibt morgen lecker Schnitzel :vik:


----------



## Herman Hummerich (12. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Leude!

3  Stunden Korb voll!

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Oidaaa (12. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Huhu. Ich hab nix gefunden. Werde aber mal morgen früh in meine geheimen Gebiete gehen  vllt gibt's ja da was.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,
war unterwegs und habe einiges gefunden. Viele Maronen, Reizker, Perlpilze und co...

Bei  den beiden bin ich mir allerdings unsicher - deshalb würde ich gern  eure Meinung wissen - mir gehts rein um den Lerneffekt. Esse nur Pilze  bei denen ich mir 100% sicher bin 

Nr.1: Ein Röhrling, den ich einfach nicht zuordnen kann -weder mit  Bestimmungsbuch, noch mit entsprechenden Internetseiten. Dachte zunächst  Richtung Sandröhrling, aber die Kappe hatte einen Grünton (auf dem Bild  leider nicht erkennbar). Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp? Leider hab ich nur das eine Bild. kann aber ggf. noch welche machen, die Pilze liegen noch bei mir rum. 
Er verfärbt sich so gut wie nicht an Schnittflächen. Schwamm bräunt auf Druck. Stiel hat senkrechtes Fasermuster. Geruch eigentlich typisch Röhrling.

Nr.2: Ich würde auf einen violetten Ritterling tippen, Geruch war sehr angenehm und intensiv. Bin mir aber extrem unsicher.

Danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

rechts ist ein violetter Ritterling (sehr lecker)

bei dem Linken Bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke, lag ich mit dem einen also offenbar doch richtig #6


----------



## daci7 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier um Berlin gehts auch langsam richtig los - an meinen Stellen im Wald komischerweise noch garnichts, aber in der Heide gab es am Samstag in ner knappen Stunde 'ne gute Schüssel Röhrlinge (Steinpilze, Maronen, Butterpilze, Ziegenlippen, Rotkappen, Birkenpilze) und dazu einige Parasole.
#h


----------



## Forellenjaeger (14. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

viel war gestern nicht zu finden im Wald
2 Maronen und 6 Steinpilze ( Steinis )


----------



## Kotzi (14. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

In und um Greifswald 2 mal recht erfolglos unterwegs gewesen. Einmal 2 kleine Steinis und 2 Maronen, einmal 1 Hexenröhrling. Kenn die Wälder hier noch nicht wirklich aber allgemein waren sehr wenig Pilze zu sehen. 
Kommt wer aus dem Raum und kann das bestätigen das es wohl noch was
braucht oder suche ich einfach an den falschen Stellen?


----------



## Oidaaa (14. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute hat's den ganzen Vormittag geregnet. Hoffe morgen oder übermorgen was zu finden


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Oidaaa,

iich bin vo Fätt und bei uns hots heit grodmol 7 Liter grengt. Is wärkli ned viil. Obber drodzdem Pfiffer Heil

Lajos


----------



## Oidaaa (14. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wou bist her? ^^


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Oidaaa,

no, vo di Därby-Sicher (3:2)

Pfiffer Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Oidaaa (14. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Uiala As färtt.. Bin Eig aus Weiden aber wohn in drecks nbg ^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Moin,
> war unterwegs und habe einiges gefunden. Viele Maronen, Reizker, Perlpilze und co...
> 
> Bei  den beiden bin ich mir allerdings unsicher - deshalb würde ich gern  eure Meinung wissen - mir gehts rein um den Lerneffekt. Esse nur Pilze  bei denen ich mir 100% sicher bin
> ...





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> rechts ist ein violetter Ritterling (sehr lecker)
> 
> bei dem Linken Bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.



*Leute !!!!!!!!!!*

Der rechte ist keineswegs ein Violetter Rötelritterling, sondern eine Cortinarie, möglicherweise Cortinarius camphoratus. In jedem Fall kein Speisepilz, sondern leicht giftig.


----------



## Oidaaa (15. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin war grad im Wald. Oberpfalz. Magere Ausbeute. 3 Pfifferlinge 1 Steinpilz 4 rotkappen. Habe noch viele rotkappen gefunden die waren aber schon zu groß.


----------



## uwe2855 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wen es interessiert:

Heute um 21:00 im WDR: Quarks und Co, heimliche Herrscher - Die wundersame Welt der Pilze

Uwe


----------



## Herman Hummerich (15. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Leude! 

Heute 3 Stunden Korb voll! 

Alle satt und noch was über! 

Paar Steinis; Braunkappen Maronen und ne Hand voll Birkenpilze! 

Lecker wars!!!

Hh


----------



## aalpietscher (18. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute nochmal im wald gewesen, bevor am we die ganzen wilderer kommen :q

Leider waren die meisten steinis ganz schön angefressen


----------



## penny (19. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch mal im heimischen Solling unterwegs. Es geht so langsam los, wird sicher in den nächsten Tagen noch besser werden #6


----------



## Forellenjaeger (20. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

heute in ca.1,5 stunden schönen eimer voll Steinis gefunden plus 6 Maronen
geht endlich los


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war auch am Freitag, Samstag und heute inne Pilze. Immer die selbe Stelle, denn die Steinis sprießen seit Freitag. 3x gut gefunden, gestern mit 2,5kg top Quali den besten Fund gemacht. Und so lecker das Zeugs  

Ansonsten kommen jetzt auch andere Pilze wie die krause Glucke und Maronen sowie Rotkappen. Nur die Pfifferlinge machen jetzt Pause. Mal gucken ob es noch eine warme Nacht gibt, der Wald ist so nass da geht dann sicher noch mehr.


----------



## Ossipeter (20. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich bin gar nicht erst los. Trockenheit ohne Ende. Notabfischung gestern im Aufzuchtteich 0.7 ha.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (23. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

so gerade aus dem Wald gekommen
war fürne ca.1 Stunde im Wald und der Eimer war voll unglaublich:k:k:k
so macht Pilze sammeln spaß #6#6#6
Gesammelt hab ich Steinis und kleinere Maronen


----------



## stefansdl (23. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also bei uns war das Wetter optimal...Pilze ohne Ende...man kann schon sortieren und die großen stehen lassen...war fast jeden Tag 2h oder länger im Wald...hab jetzt ca. 7kg eingefroren...2 Bleche getrocknet...viel verschenkt und mehr als genug gegessen:q
Auf dem Foto die Ausbeute eines Tages


----------



## diedel38 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Ausbeute war heute nicht so gut, habe aber Pilze gefunden die ich in meinem Wald noch nicht gesehen habe, kann mir einer von Euch sagen um welchen Pilz es sich handelt, ist es vielleicht die Ziegenlippe, hat keine Lamellen sondern wie bei der Marone Röhren, die sich aber im ganzen abziehen lassen ohne auseinander zu fallen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ein paar Pilze..


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mit Schirmlingen hab ich mich mal vergiftet, deshalb bäh |uhoh:
Bei mir gabs gestern in einem kurzen Trip ein paar Steinpilze und Maronen. Der ganze Wald steht voller Champignons, da wär der Korb in Kürze voll.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (25. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab Rücken  War vorhin mit meiner Freundin los und wir hatten in 45 Minuten zwei Körbe voll mit Maronen und Steinpilzen . Die Abnehmer haben sich gefreut denn soviel können wir gar nicht verwerten aber das sammeln macht süchtig


----------



## Joachim_P_R (25. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

diedel38. diese Pilze sind ganz sicher unter Kiefern gewachsen, es ist der Sandröhrling, ein guter Speisepilz der oft ein Massenvorkommen hat.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> diedel38. diese Pilze sind ganz sicher unter Kiefern gewachsen, es ist der Sandröhrling, ein guter Speisepilz der oft ein Massenvorkommen hat.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Joachim



Kiefern ja. Ich würde den trotzdem lieber Kuhröhrling (Suillus bovinus) nennen wollen.


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Die Ausbeute war heute nicht so gut, habe aber Pilze gefunden die ich in meinem Wald noch nicht gesehen habe, kann mir einer von Euch sagen um welchen Pilz es sich handelt, ist es vielleicht die Ziegenlippe, hat keine Lamellen sondern wie bei der Marone Röhren, die sich aber im ganzen abziehen lassen ohne auseinander zu fallen.



Koch die mal|supergri


----------



## Rosi (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> Ein paar Pilze..



Moin Andy, um die alle genau zu bestimmen, braucht es ein paar mehr Erkennungsmerkmale. Mit Schirmpilzen bin ich vorsichtig und du glaubst nicht, wie dich richtige omnifungophile User durcheinander bringen können mit ihrem Wissen von zig Spezis.
Sehr pragmatisch unterscheide ich Pfannensammeln von Korbsammeln. In die Pfanne kommt nur, was der Pilzberater sicher aus dem Korb bestimmt hat. Naja oder was ich halt sicher selbst an Pilzen kenne.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

man sollte nur Pilze mitnehmen, die man sicher kennt. Dazu braucht man kein "Pilzprofessor" sein, es genügt, wenn etwa zwanzig Pilze sicher bestimmen kann um erfolgreich Pilze zu sammeln. Noch ein Tipp für Anfänger; nur Röhrenpilze sammeln (also keine mit Lamellen) und da die mit roten Röhren stehen lassen, davon gibt es essbare, ungeniessbare und giftige (Satansröhrling). Alle anderen Röhrenpilze sind nicht giftig und das Schlimmste was einen passieren kann ist, dass man einen kleinen Gallenröhrling (ungenießbar) als vermeintlichen Steinpilz einsackt und dann ist halt die ganze Pilzmahlzeit futsch. Hinterher weiss man auch, warum der Gallenröhrling heißt.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Koch die mal|supergri


 
 Sorry, will keinen verwirren. Zu den Blätterpilzen sag ich nix. 
 Das bezog sich, um es eindeutig zu schreiben , auf die von Ralle richtig bestimmten Kuhröhrlinge.

 Beim Kochen tritt eine Verfärbung  in  ein dunkles Violett 
, überrascht jeden, der das das erste Mal macht|supergri


----------



## diedel38 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> diedel38. diese Pilze sind ganz sicher unter Kiefern gewachsen, es ist der Sandröhrling, ein guter Speisepilz der oft ein Massenvorkommen hat.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Joachim



danke für die Mitteilung,
  ja, die waren unter den Kiefern, habe aber im ganzen Wald nur diese eine Stelle gefunden und einige mitgenommen.
 Hatte auf Ziegenlippe oder Kuhröhrling getippt !

 Herzliche Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## diedel38 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sorry, will keinen verwirren. Zu den Blätterpilzen sag ich nix.
> Das bezog sich, um es eindeutig zu schreiben , auf die von Ralle richtig bestimmten Kuhröhrlinge.
> 
> Beim Kochen tritt eine Verfärbung in ein dunkles Violett
> , überrascht jeden, der das das erste Mal macht|supergri



Hallo,

 habe die Pilze heute Blanchiert und sie wurden leicht rosa, habe einen Probiert, schmeckt prima, sonst hätte ich die entsorgt. Werde jetzt mal 24 Std. abwarten ob ich noch umfalle,  - dann werde ich wohl entsorgt -  sonst werden die verarbeitet.
 Du kannst die ja so wunderschön beschreiben, hast die schon mal zubereitet und gegessen?

 Herzliche Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Schirmlinge waren schon allesamt essbar. Wo ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher bin, esse ich die auch nicht. 

Die Funde von Heute: Parasol, Frauen-Täubling, Buckel-Täubling, Marone, Perlpilz, Edelreizker und Pfifferling


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also wir konnten heute im Sauerland nur magere 8kg Steinpilze und Maronen sammeln :vik::vik: Die Pilze schießen weiterhin mit Macht, komplette Bekanntschaft und Familie wird versorgt.


----------



## angler1996 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe die Pilze heute Blanchiert und sie wurden leicht rosa, habe einen Probiert, schmeckt prima, sonst hätte ich die entsorgt. Werde jetzt mal 24 Std. abwarten ob ich noch umfalle, - dann werde ich wohl entsorgt - sonst werden die verarbeitet.
> Du kannst die ja so wunderschön beschreiben, hast die schon mal zubereitet und gegessen?
> ...



 Ja ich , schon vor äh..... Jahren:q


----------



## inselkandidat (26. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

fantastische Steinpilzsaison! Letzte Woche einen "Spot" drei mal abgeerntet!:l


----------



## Forellenjaeger (27. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute im Wald für ca.1,5 Stunden gewesen, und
es war einfach super die Pilze schiessen förmlich
aussem Boden.
Insgesamt waren es 4,382 kg Steinis und Maronen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Will auch mal wieder los...muss mir aber neue Stellen suchen. Seit einigen Jahren holzen die mal wieder den Wald bei uns ab. Schon letztes Jahr waren sehr viele Stellen verloren.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ihr Glücklichen,

hier in Südhessen tut sich bei den Steinis rein gar nichts.#d


----------



## daci7 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern Morgen in Brandenburg - ca. eine Stunde "Such"-Zeit zu zweit für  zwei Körbe voll Maronen, ein paar Steinpilze und eine Glucke. :m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die Pilze von heute


----------



## daci7 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schöne Strecke!!! :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> die Pilze von heute



Zwei Krause Glucken. Ich fasse es nicht. Das Leckerste, was es an Pilzen gibt .... :k

 Gibt's in der Lausitz bei meinen Eltern auch, ist aber halt reiner Zufall, die Kollegen zu entdecken. Dieses Jahr hier, nächstes Jahr da. |evil:


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

die Krause Glucke gibts bei uns (Fürther- Zirndorfer Stadtwald) auch, zwar nicht häufig aber ab und zu wird man schon fündig.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Clasher (28. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*





Meine Beute vom Samstag.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Oidaaa (28. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*






War gestern mal 3 Stunden unterwegs.
Und es findet sich schon ordentlich was 

LG


----------



## Ossipeter (28. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns herrscht absolute Trockenheit!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:cHört doch bitte auf solche Fotos zu posten:c

Das tut echt weh!!!:q:q:q

 P.s.: Noch, denn die Hoffnung stirbt    ........  ........!|rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War gestern aus Jux und Dollerei mal mit meinem Papa in einem völlig anderen Sauerländer Wald. Wir waren da zwar noch nie aber was solls, standen trotzdem locker 2kg Steinis und Hexen drin. 0,0 Wurmfraß. Das beste Steinpilzjahr was ich bisher erlebt hab so von der Quali und Länge der Saison. 
Wo es noch trocken ist, da stauen die sich jetzt sicher alle auf und kommen dann auch irgendwann. #6

Fotos soll ich euch ersparen? Dann mach ich das auch.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zwei Krause Glucken. Ich fasse es nicht. Das Leckerste, was es an Pilzen gibt .... :k



ich mag die Krause Glucken auch sehr gerne. In meinen Stammwald gibt es jedes mal welche zu finden. 

Noch 2 Bilder von gestern.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute wieder kurz im Wald gewesen für ca.1,5 Stunden
und der Pilz Eimer war wieder voll mit Maronen und
Steinpilze.
Insgesamt waren es heute 4,066 kg


----------



## Oidaaa (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jawoll das lass ich mir eingehen.
Ich würde auch gerne los machen aber ich kenn mich in Nürnberg/Fürth nicht aus.
Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann man diese Pilze essen?
Stehen bei mir im Garten an einem alten Stumpf vom Kirschbaum.
Sind das Hallimasch, wenn ja wie zubereiten?


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tendiere zu Hallimasch....könnten aber auch sparrige Schüpplinge sein.|kopfkrat

Edit: Bin mir jetzt doch ziemlich sicher....Hallimasch.
Eine Essensfreigabe gebe ich dennoch nicht ab!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Kann man diese Pilze essen?
> Stehen bei mir im Garten an einem alten Stumpf vom Kirschbaum.
> Sind das Hallimasch, wenn ja wie zubereiten?



mhhh, lecker Hallimasch:k
einfach mit Speck und Zwiebeln braten, etwas Petersilie dazu und fertig.
Ist aber auch ein geiler Würzpilz zu allen möglichen Braten.

*Nur roh ist er giftig*


----------



## Nelearts (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schließe mich an, Hallimasch. Zwar minderwertiger Speisepilz (laut allgemeiner Einstufung, nicht meiner) aber mit dem richtigen Rezept durchaus auch einer den ich mal esse.
Als Gulasch mit Knofi absolut klasse.


----------



## norge_klaus (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallimasch ähnelt Spargel. Die Stiele sind fasserig bis holzig. Wie es beim Spargel auch sein kann, können die Stiele bitter sein. Also nur die Köpfe verwenden. Die sollten bevor sie in die Pfanne kommen ca. 20 min. vorgekocht wearden. In der Pfanne mahcen sich die Hallimasch dann richtig gut.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War am Wochenende in der Lausitz los. Alles sehr trocken, einige Täublinge, insgesamt sehr mager für die Jahreszeit, gerade was Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge angeht. Aber die Glucken bleiben treue Gesellen... 

Zwei von sechs:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Oh, Neid!!!
Schöne Glucken #6

Aber zumindest lassen sich nun bei uns die ersten Steinpilze sehen.
Leider nur vereinzelt aber immerhin.:q


----------



## angler1996 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

bin Gestern mal für ne Stunde aus dem Büro abgehauen,
 das Ergebnis führt dazu, dass sich die Rückkehr verzögerte:q





 und ein Teil davon gleich ab in die Pfanne


----------



## Oidaaa (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War grad mal 2 Stunden


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe auch das tolle Wetter ausgenutzt. Das läuft dieses Jahr..


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wird aber schon weniger.

Wenn es in der kommenden Nacht wiklich Frost geben soll, dann ist es wohl schnell vorbei.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute waren es 1,458 kg
Maronen und Steinis
Wird schon viel weniger im Wald


----------



## Oidaaa (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Viel weniger. Mein Steinpilz Wald ist schon leer. Da wächst nix mehr.
Gehe heute noch in meine zweiten rotkappen Wald  muss für den Winter vor sorgen


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in der Heide war letzte Nacht der erste Bodenfrost und heut hab ich die Reste eingesammelt . Wächst auch nix mehr nach aber ansonsten ne super Saison . Dann halt wieder nächstes Jahr :m


----------



## Oidaaa (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

also obwohl es bei uns schon bodenfrost hatte,
 habe ich am wochenende noch eine korb voll frischer Rotkappen gefunden.


----------



## norge_klaus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren letzte Woche am Donnerstag im Taunus unterwegs. Wie immer genial. Maronen, Steinpilze, frischer Hallimasch (zweiter Schub in diesem Jahr), Rotfußröhrlinge, Fichtenreitzker, nebelgraue Trichterlinge, lila Lacktrichterlinge, Rötelritterlinge etc.

Ein wunderbarer Waldspaziergang !


----------



## honeybee (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns im Garten gab es gestern 5 Frühjahrsmorcheln.....


----------



## gdno (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Bei uns im Garten gab es gestern 5 Frühjahrsmorcheln.....



Hallo Jana,
 meinst du jetzt Frühjahrslorcheln oder wirklich Morcheln?
 Beides auf jeden Fall schöne Funde:k
 In meiner Gegend sind beides Raritäten.....


----------



## W-Lahn (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier mal ein Nachtrag vom Januar:


----------



## honeybee (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gdno schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> meinst du jetzt Frühjahrslorcheln oder wirklich Morcheln?
> Beides auf jeden Fall schöne Funde:k
> In meiner Gegend sind beides Raritäten.....



Ich meine wirklich Morcheln.....Wie die allerdings auf unseren Rasen gekommen sind....keine Ahnung.
Leider sind 2 Exemplare vom Rasenmäher vernichtet wurden.


----------



## honeybee (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier ein kleines Exemplar


----------



## gdno (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Exemplar



Klasse :m
 Dann habt ihr bestimmt Obstbäume oder Eschen oder Erlen im Garten? |rolleyes
 Und kalkhaltigen Boden......


----------



## honeybee (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Einen Obstbaum (Birne) haben wir....der steht allerdings etwa 25m entfernt. Eschen/Erlen....Fehlanzeige. 
Die sind in der unmittelbarer Nähe von unserer Douglasie gewachsen. Ich kann mir wirklich nicht erklären wieso, denn wir haben keinen Rindenmulch ausgebracht oder ähnliches. 
Das ist auch das erste Jahr, das wir Morcheln im Garten haben


----------



## gdno (19. April 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die kommen dann ziemlich sicher von der Birne. Das die mit Douglasien können wäre mir neu......

 Ich für meinen Teil habe heute die ersten Maipilze gesammelt:vik:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pilzgemeinde,

nach all den heftigen Gewitterregen tut sich so langsam was.
Da dürften die ersten Pfifferlinge nicht mehr all zu lange auf sich warten lassen|rolleyes:q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wahnsinn, was jetzt schon alles aus dem Boden geschossen kommt.|bigeyes


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und noch welche!!!

#h


----------



## Engeløya (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Nachtrag vom Januar:




Trüffel stehen in Deutschland unter dem Artenschutz und dürfen damit nicht gesammelt werden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, heute hat meine bessere Hälfte sogar die erste Rotkappe gesichtet


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Engeløya schrieb:


> Trüffel stehen in Deutschland unter dem Artenschutz und dürfen damit nicht gesammelt werden.


Aus welchem Land der Fund stammt hab ich doch gar nicht erwähnt 
Btw: Dieses unsinnige Gesetz stammt von den Nazis und beruht auf keiner wissenschaftlichen Grundlage - leider besteht es bis heute...


----------



## Jose (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> ...Btw: Dieses unsinnige Gesetz stammt von den Nazis und beruht auf keiner wissenschaftlichen Grundlage - leider besteht es bis heute...




das ist ja mal die lächerlichste  "nazikeule", die je geschwungen wurde.


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist ja mal die lächerlichste  "nazikeule", die je geschwungen wurde.


Bevor du wieder am polemisieren bist:Trüffel sind in Deutschland nicht selten und wurden tatsächlich während dem Nazi-Regime verboten - vermutlich mit dem Ziel die jüdische Bevölkerung zu schwächen, welche den Trüffel-Handel dominierte...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bevor du wieder am polemisieren bist:Trüffel sind in Deutschland nicht selten und wurden tatsächlich während dem Nazi-Regime verboten - vermutlich mit dem Ziel die jüdische Bevölkerung zu schwächen, welche den Trüffel-Handel dominierte...



Soll eine Legende sein, an der nix dran ist:
klick klack

So oder so, interessante Pilze. Wie in manch anderen Fällen auch entbehrt das natur- oder artenschutzbegründete Sammelverbot von Pilzen jeder wissenschaftlichen Basis, nicht nur bei Trüffeln...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, hat doch ein paar Tage länger gedauert als ich dachte.
 Aber nun endlich !!!:k


----------



## PAFischer (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gestern massig Steinpilze direkt an dem kleinen "Waldstück" vor meinem Bürofenster gefunden. Nach dem Putzen ein Kilo und ich hab nur schnell eingesammelt an was ich leicht ran kam ohne mich dreckig zu machen.:m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Steinpilze ,

dass lässt hoffen, die haben sich hier bis jetzt noch nicht blicken lassen. 

Waren sie den für die Jahreszeit bedingt wenigstens relativ Wurm frei? 

#6


----------



## PAFischer (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nur bei einem war der Stiel etwas verwurmt, ansonsten alle wie aus dem Bilderbuch. bis auf ein wenig Schneckenfraß.


----------



## honeybee (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir hatten letzten Freitag 2 Steinpilze....aussen schön knackig, innen total vermurmt #t

Gestern gab es bei der Hunde-Wald-Runde auch paar Pilze. Perlpilze, Rotkappen und Hexenröhrlinge. 
Alles nur am Wegesrand.


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich bin etwas angepisst: alle meine früheren pilzjagden liegen jetzt in FFHs oder NGs. bonn ist total umzingelt. nix mal mit "mal aufs rädchen und steinis holen", jetzt minimum 25 km auto...


----------



## warenandi (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute los gewesen und die ersten Pfifferlinge geerntet. Die sprießen aus dem  Boden, man geht wie auf einem Teppich.


----------



## volkerm (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jose,

glücklicherweise hat sich bei mir im Alter eine selektive, massive Leseschwäche entwickelt.


----------



## Thommy79 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Moin, weiß jemand um was für einen Pilz sich das hier handelt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Thommy79 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, weiß jemand um was für einen Pilz sich das hier handelt?



Nach dem Foto kann man mit Betsimmtheit nur sagen: Ein weißer.

Es kann ein Vertreter der Champignons oder der Egerlinge sein. Es kann eine giftige Art, wie auch eine eßbare sein.

Schneide mal ein Exemplar der länge nach auf und schau, ob da gelbtöne zu sehen sind. Prüfe, ob der Geruch nach Karbol (Chemie, Krankenhaus) riecht. Oder nach Anis. Schau bei einem älteren Exemplar nach, welche Farbe die Lamellen haben. 

Und falls Du mit dem Gedanken spielst, die in die Pfanne zu hauen, geh auf jeden Fall vorher zu einem Pilzsachverständigen.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ne kleine Frage an die Pilzprofis, da ich mich nicht ganz so gut auskenne.
Heute morgen hab ich von einem Bekannten ein kleines Tütchen Pilze geschenkt bekommen, die er bei sich im Garten ausgegraben hat. 

Beim öffnen staunte ich nicht schlecht. |bigeyes
Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ist das doch Trüffel, oder?
Gibt es da eine Verwechslungsgefahr oder ist der essbar?


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da ist mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Sommertrüffel (_Tuber aestivum). _Zur Sicherheit kannst Du mal eine durchschneiden und ein Bild der Schnittfläche zeigen.Sie wäre zwar eßbar, ist aber kein besonderer Genuss, höchstens als Würzpilz zu empfehlen.
Bevor Du jedoch auf den Gedanken kommst, die zu probieren, lege sie bitte einem Pilzsachverständigen vor. Über das Internet sollten keine Verzehrfreigaben gegeben werden.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Info.
So sieht der Kamerad von innen aus.

Edit: Er riecht auf jeden Fall sehr würzig.


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...OenM&itg=1&usg=__fdRPnQlpMK7zCXB216h2o9IHC2E=

Ich sag jetzt auch nicht, dass das einer ist aber in RT und in TÜ hats Sachverständige, z,B. kannst Du in RT im Naturkunde-Museum oft welche antreffen (neben der Marienkirche)
Bis dahin (das sollte aber bald sein, der wird nicht besser durch lagern) schlägst Du ihn in Küchenkrepp ein, steckst ihn in ne Tupperdose und stellst ihn im Kühlschrank kalt!

Mit Spaghetti und Salzbutter ist auch der feingehobelte Sommertrüffel eine leckere Abwechslung selbst wenn er bei weitem nicht am den Weihnachtstrüffel rankommt!
Aber pass auf: das sammeln von zumindest manchen Trüffel_Sorten ist in D meines Wissens streng verboten!


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall mal nach so nem Sachverständiger umhören, wobei alle Anzeichen schon für einen Sommertrüffel sprechen.
Gibt es einen ähnlichen Pilz mit dem man ihn verwechseln könnte der giftig ist?
In Küchenkrepp hab ich ihn schon eingewickelt. #6
Bewusst danach gesucht wurde natürlich nicht, aber wenn man beim umgraben darauf stößt wäre es ja schade ihn wegzuschmeißen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach dem Schnittbild ist es die Sommertrüffel. Es gibt keine für gesunde Menschen tödlich giftigen hypogäischen Pilze in Mitteleuropa. Allerdings kann man sich u.U. den Magen schwer verderben, oder auch durch eine Unverträglichkeit gegen an sich genießbarer Pilze erkranken. 
Die größte Gefahr besteht darin, dass man anhand eines Exemplares bestimmt, sich in der gesammelten Masse aber noch andere, ähnlich aussehende Arten befinden. Darum immer mit allen Pilzen zum Sachverständigen.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tja, meine Frau war wohl schneller.
Solange ich arbeiten war hat sie sich aus einem Teil Trüffelspaghetti gemacht und den Rest in Trüffelbutter und Öl verwandelt. 
Sie meinte nur, dass es doch offensichtlich sei was es ist und es voll lecker war. Was soll man da noch sagen. |kopfkrat Frauen halt. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> Tja, meine Frau war wohl schneller.
> Solange ich arbeiten war hat sie sich aus einem Teil Trüffelspaghetti gemacht und den Rest in Trüffelbutter und Öl verwandelt.
> Sie meinte nur, dass es doch offensichtlich sei was es ist und es voll lecker war. Was soll man da noch sagen. |kopfkrat Frauen halt. :q



Das ist selbstverständlich eine Möglichkeit, die Genießbarkeit/Giftigkeit von Pilzen zu testen, wenn es auch eine letale sein kann.#d


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann dir da absolut zustimmen. Ich war auch nicht begeistert davon. #d
Zumal ich schon ne Nummer vom Sachverständiger in meiner Nähe rausgesucht hatte.
Beim nächsten Mal wird das auf jeden Fall anders laufen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin, war gerade mal für 2 Stunden, 1 kg Maronen und paar Steinpilze.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Moin, war gerade mal für 2 Stunden, 1 kg Maronen und paar Steinpilze.



In welcher Ecke bist du denn zuhause? |bigeyes


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke bist du denn zuhause? |bigeyes



Nähe Bad Lobenstein, Bleilochtalsperre


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also bei mir (Hagen, Sauerland) gibts bisher nur ein paar Pfifferlinge. Zumindest ist mir sonst noch nichts nennenswertes begegnet.


----------



## pennfanatic (2. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist selbstverständlich eine Möglichkeit, die Genießbarkeit/Giftigkeit von Pilzen zu testen, wenn es auch eine letale sein kann.#d



Also ich traue mich ans pilzsammeln nicht ran. Kenne mich da garnicht aus.
Also lass ich es. Mit Pils sieht das anders aus.


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Morgen werden erstmal die letzten gefrosteten Maronen vernichtet, damit wieder Platz für frische Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge da ist - Maronen kommen bei uns erst später im Jahr, jedenfall an "meinen" Stellen =)
Mit getrockneten Stein- und Mischpilzen bin ich noch bis über die Ohren bestückt, eventuell garnicht mal so schlecht, da ich diesen Herbst nicht so viel sammeln können werd :m


----------



## honeybee (2. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren 2 Wochen in Rumänien....
Da gab es es Pfifferlinge, sowas hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. 10 Minuten im Wald reichten, um eine ausreichend große Portion für 2 Personen zu haben. Pfifferlinge über Pfifferlinge.
So hatten wir ab und an ein lecker Abendessen.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir waren 2 Wochen in Rumänien....
> Da gab es es Pfifferlinge, sowas hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. 10 Minuten im Wald reichten, um eine ausreichend große Portion für 2 Personen zu haben. Pfifferlinge über Pfifferlinge.
> So hatten wir ab und an ein lecker Abendessen.



Sieht lecker aus. Würde ich sofort mitessen.
Habe hier im Norden von NRW bis jetzt nur ein paar Pfifferlinge gefunden.
Maronen und Steinis kommen hier immer erst ende August / anfang September. #h


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute nochmal und habe wieder ca. 1kg Maronen und Steinpilze gefunden.

Wie sieht es denn allgemein mit Pfifferlingen in Thüringen aus ?

Ich habe noch nie welche gegessen und auch keine gefunden ist das normal in Thüringen ?


----------



## honeybee (7. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es gibt vereinzelt welche....aber nicht die Mengen. Die auf dem Bild waren in Rumänien.


----------



## warrior (8. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo honeybee,
 Leckere Pilzpfanne #6 

 TIPP:
niemals die Pilze zusammen mit den Zwiebeln braten, immer getrennt.
 Ist um einiges leckerer, da die Pilze den Geschmack der Zwiebel nicht annehmen.

 Gruß Helmut


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich habe jetzt am Sonntag auch das erste mal eine Menge Pfifferlinge gefunden, für die es sich auch lohnt die Pfanne heiß zu machen. 
Es kommen jetzt auch deutlich mehr Pilze. Interessant ist dass der Wald teilweise richtig unter Wasser steht und an anderer Stelle alles trocken ist. 
Steinpilze und Maronen kommen hier auch erst später.


----------



## Kauli11 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt am Sonntag auch das erste mal eine Menge Pfifferlinge gefunden, für die es sich auch lohnt die Pfanne heiß zu machen.
> Es kommen jetzt auch deutlich mehr Pilze. Interessant ist dass der Wald teilweise richtig unter Wasser steht und an anderer Stelle alles trocken ist.
> Steinpilze und Maronen kommen hier auch erst später.



Wo bist du?
Hagen am Teutoburgerwald oder Hagen bei Schwerte? #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Letzteres, sammle im Sauerland.


----------



## Ukel (9. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pfifferlinge gab es an meinem Stellen schon seit etwa 3 Wochen reichlich, habe mittlerweile zwei Beutel eingefroren, mehrere familiengerechte Portionen sind verspeist und eine Portion ist verschenkt.
Muss die Woche unbedingt wieder los, sollte wieder was nachgewachsen sein.


----------



## Ukel (9. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Fotobeweis:q


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...so wachsen sie auf Bornholm


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab mir heute mal Pfifferlinge gekauft, Maronen und Steinis schmecken mir besser #c


----------



## -MW- (12. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Komisch das Leute die gerne Angeln auch gerne Pilze sammeln, herrliche Erkenntniss!
 dachte das würde heutzutage keiner mehr machen|kopfkrat

 Aber Pilze sind echt was feines, ich liebe es zu Gulasch oder Wild (wir sammeln nur Steinis und Maronen, also nix mit "Limetten")
 hier in Hessen hab ich leider auch noch keine Pfifferlinge gefunden#c


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal Pfifferlinge gekauft, Maronen und Steinis schmecken mir besser #c



Also kaufen kommt nicht in Frage für mich. In Rumänien gibt es in den Wäldern richtig ärmlichen Camps....dort hausen unter unmöglichen Zuständen Männer jeden Alters. Früh zeitig gehen sie los...Pfifferlinge sammeln. Gegen Mittag kommen Transporter und holen die Pilze ab und "zahlen" die Leute aus. Diese landen dann ein paar Stunden später in Deutschland auf dem Großmarkt. Und dann als Wochenangebot in unseren Supermärkten. Ich habe das immer verglichen mit den Drückerkolonnen....Alles straff organisiert mit Mafiösen Strukturen


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo honeybee,

grundsätzlich hast Du sicher recht. Aber vielleicht wohnt der Zander Jonny in einer Gegend, in der nicht viel los ist mit Pilzen.
Oder er kennt sich nicht gut damit aus und scheut daher, verständlicherweise, die Selbstversorgung, isst aber trotzdem gerne Pilze.

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo honeybee,
> 
> grundsätzlich hast Du sicher recht. Aber vielleicht wohnt der Zander Jonny in einer Gegend, in der nicht viel los ist mit Pilzen.
> Oder er kennt sich nicht gut damit aus und scheut daher, verständlicherweise, die Selbstversorgung, isst aber trotzdem gerne Pilze.
> ...



Nö, ich kenne mich schon bissel aus, und gehe auch welche suchen.
Ich wollte einfach mal Pfifferlinge probieren weil ich die vorher noch nie gegessen habe.

Es war aber das erste und letzte mal das ich welche gekauft habe, außer vielleicht Champignon.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also kaufen kommt nicht in Frage für mich. In Rumänien gibt es in den Wäldern richtig ärmlichen Camps....dort hausen unter unmöglichen Zuständen Männer jeden Alters. Früh zeitig gehen sie los...Pfifferlinge sammeln. Gegen Mittag kommen Transporter und holen die Pilze ab und "zahlen" die Leute aus. Diese landen dann ein paar Stunden später in Deutschland auf dem Großmarkt. Und dann als Wochenangebot in unseren Supermärkten. Ich habe das immer verglichen mit den Drückerkolonnen....Alles straff organisiert mit Mafiösen Strukturen



Ok wieder was gelernt.

Danke


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also kaufen kommt nicht in Frage für mich...



Zumal die Qualität häufig unterirdisch ist. Das kann man vielleicht nur beurteilen, wenn man weiß, wie frische Pfifferlinge aussehen. Und eine Herkunft, die z.B. Weißrussland heißt, würde ich auch ganz ganz skeptisch sehen. Wenn die Herkunftsnachweise überhaupt stimmen...

klick  und klack


----------



## bootszander (15. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Angler, jäger, pilzsucher alles naturburschen die man im wald aussetzen kann und trotzdem überleben. Was nutzt es mir wenn ich über 30 pilzarten kenne und der wald schon wieder selbst nach dem verregenten sommer zu trocken ist. Ich hab zwar immer noch piltze im froster aber frische schmecken einfach besser auch wenn sie nicht aus deutschland kommen und ich sie nicht selbst gefunden habe. Sep. und oktober sind nun mal die monate bei uns zum suchen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



-MW- schrieb:


> Komisch das Leute die gerne Angeln auch gerne Pilze sammeln, herrliche Erkenntniss!
> dachte das würde heutzutage keiner mehr machen|kopfkrat
> 
> Aber Pilze sind echt was feines, ich liebe es zu Gulasch oder Wild (wir sammeln nur Steinis und Maronen, also nix mit "Limetten")
> hier in Hessen hab ich leider auch noch keine Pfifferlinge gefunden#c



Es gibt sie aber
Der Fund von heute und die Vorfreude auf ein leckeres Essen für morgen.|rolleyes


----------



## bebexx (20. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Moin. Welcher Pilz ist das hier?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das sind Röhrlinge, möglicherweise aus der Gruppe der Filzröhrlinge. Um sie zu bestimmen braucht es Bilder von der Unterseite und dem Stiel, sowie Angaben zum Geruch, Geschmack und ob, wie stark und in welchen Teilen sie blau anlaufen. Zusätzliche ist ein Längsschnitt des gesamten Pilzes notwendig.


----------



## buttlöffel (23. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sieht nach "Ziegenlippe" aus - kein sonderlich guter Speisepilz aber essbar (auch mehrmals).


----------



## Jose (23. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



buttlöffel schrieb:


> ...kein sonderlich guter Speisepilz aber essbar (auch mehrmals).



gut zu wissen, ich ess die immer nur einmal :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Sauerland bei mir gabs nun die ersten Steinpilze, Maronen und auch die erste Rotkappe. Aber leider viele Maden...


----------



## Ossipeter (23. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist es Furztrocken und jetzt wird es erst richtig heiß!:r


----------



## Krabat_11 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also kaufen kommt nicht in Frage für mich. In Rumänien gibt es in den Wäldern richtig ärmlichen Camps....dort hausen unter unmöglichen Zuständen Männer jeden Alters. Früh zeitig gehen sie los...Pfifferlinge sammeln. Gegen Mittag kommen Transporter und holen die Pilze ab und "zahlen" die Leute aus. Diese landen dann ein paar Stunden später in Deutschland auf dem Großmarkt. Und dann als Wochenangebot in unseren Supermärkten. Ich habe das immer verglichen mit den Drückerkolonnen....Alles straff organisiert mit Mafiösen Strukturen



und kosten z. Zt. 12€ das Kg (Pfifferlinge), selbst in teuren Märkten. was da für die Sammler bleibt kann man sich ausrechnen.... max. 1 € würde ich schätzen. Wenn der Wald nicht voll steht mit den Pilzen, braucht es lang für ein Kg.


----------



## Krabat_11 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> und kosten z. Zt. 12€ das Kg (Pfifferlinge), selbst in teuren Märkten. was da für die Sammler bleibt kann man sich ausrechnen.... max. 1 € würde ich schätzen. Wenn der Wald nicht voll steht mit den Pilzen, braucht es lang für ein Kg.



Nachtrag, wir sammeln selber, wenig Erfolg dieses Jahr bislang. Aber die die wir finden sind echt lecker, weil nicht so voll Wasser.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Endlich Urlaub, endlich Zeit für das zweitschönste Hobby der Welt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns war es bis vor einer Woche ganz gut, aber jetzt sind alle Maronen total trocken und Wurmig.

Und da es jetzt erst richtig heiß wird muss es ersmal wieder ordentlich regnen das es sich wieder lohnt.


----------



## Engeløya (24. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Nachtrag, wir sammeln selber, wenig Erfolg dieses Jahr bislang. Aber die die wir finden sind echt lecker, weil nicht so voll Wasser.




Nach dem "Genuß einer Mahlzeit" kann man dann Nachts ohne Lampe in den Wald gehen.
Wohl bekomms.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Engeløya schrieb:


> Nach dem "Genuß einer Mahlzeit" kann man dann Nachts ohne Lampe in den Wald gehen.
> Wohl bekomms.




Immer mit dem gaigerzähler zu finden ,oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Engeløya (25. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Genau so!!!!


----------



## diedel38 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Engeløya schrieb:


> Nach dem "Genuß einer Mahlzeit" kann man dann Nachts ohne Lampe in den Wald gehen.
> Wohl bekomms.



Ja ja, wer das noch nicht begriffen hat soll ruhig weiter die leuchtbatterien Essen, ich grundsätzlich no.
Lieber selber suchen bei uns und nichts aus Weisrussland - Russlands Grenzgebiete, mich wunderts, das die Pilze von den verseuchten Gebieten überhaupt bei uns augeboten werden dürfen !!! #t #d #t

diedel38


----------



## angler1996 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://www.pilztag.de/

 na dann lasst uns feiern:q


----------



## Zoutev (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,
Ich befasse mich mit dem Pilze sammeln erst so seit 2 Jahren, konnte aber schon viele Maronen und Steinpilze finden. Auch eine Krause Glucke habe ich mal im Wald finden können und wir hatten sogar drei im eigenen Garten! 

Ich hab hier auf dem Bild wohl meinen ersten Pfifferling gefunden? Und der Pilz auf dem zweiten und dritten Bild hatte einen richtig pelzigen Stiel, ziemlich interessant. Habe ihn auch identifizieren können, hoffe ich: Samtfuß-Holzkrempling.

Kennt jemand den weißen Pilz mit den schwarzen Lamellen auf den letzten Bildern?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Zoutev,

laß die Finger vom Samtfußkrempling. In alten Pilzbüchern wird er noch als genießbar beschrieben, dann als verdächtig und mittlerweile als giftig.
Er enthält ein Gift, welches sich im Körper ansammelt und unter Umständen erst nach wiederholten Mahlzeiten wirkt. Also stehen lassen.
Den anderen Pilz kann ich nicht bestimmen, ist auch aufgrund von Fotos bei Pilzen schwer und der große Experte bin ich auch nicht. 
Nimm aber nur Pilze mit, die Du sicher bestimmen oder bestimmen lassen kannst.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zoutev schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich befasse mich mit dem Pilze sammeln erst so seit 2 Jahren, konnte aber schon viele Maronen und Steinpilze finden. Auch eine Krause Glucke habe ich mal im Wald finden können und wir hatten sogar drei im eigenen Garten!
> 
> Ich hab hier auf dem Bild wohl meinen ersten Pfifferling gefunden? Und der Pilz auf dem zweiten und dritten Bild hatte einen richtig pelzigen Stiel, ziemlich interessant. Habe ihn auch identifizieren können, hoffe ich: Samtfuß-Holzkrempling.
> ...



Pfifferling stimmt.
Samtfußkrempling stimmt auch. Lajos hat den aber mit dem Kahlen Krempling verwechselt, was die Giftigkeit angeht. Der Samtfußkrempling ist nicht giftig, schmeckt aber säuerlich, eklig, also kein Speisepilz.
Der lezte gehört zur großen Gruppe der Champignons. Um welchen genau es sich handelt, lässt sich so nicht bestimmen. Dazu braucht es den Geruch und es ist zu prüfen, ob der Pilz bei Beschädigungen oder im Schnitt (Längsschnitt durch den gesamten Pilz incl. Wurzel) gelb anläuft. Ohne genaue Bestimmung bitte nicht essen, da gibt es auch recht giftig Arten.


----------



## Zoutev (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke für die Infos zu den Pilzen, hab die Pilze natürlich stehen gelassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Pfifferling stimmt.
> Samtfußkrempling stimmt auch. Lajos hat den aber mit dem Kahlen Krempling verwechselt, was die Giftigkeit angeht. Der Samtfußkrempling ist nicht giftig, schmeckt aber säuerlich, eklig, also kein Speisepilz.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Kauli11 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bevor der Kahle Krempling als giftig eingestuft wurde, haben wir ihn jahrelang gegessen.
Meine Mutter wurde 84- und mein Vater 89 Jahre alt. :m

Sind beide nicht an Pilzvergiftung gestorben.

Kann es sein, daß es nur bei bestimmten Personen zu Reaktionen kommt? #c

#h


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es gibt viele Beispiele für Pilze die auf den einen toxisch wirken, während der andere sie locker verträgt. Es gibt sogar welche, die genießbar sind, wenn sie auf Kalkböden wachsen, aber giftig, wenn der Boden sauer ist oder umgekehrt oder so.
Für mich gilt die Regel: Alle selbst gefundenen Pilze sind giftig oder ungenießbar, außer ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein Pfifferling oder Steinpilz ist. :m
Dadurch entgeht mir zwar mancher Genuss, aber ich sterbe dann eher bei 'nem Autounfall auf dem Weg in den Wald als an einer Pilzvergiftung.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bevor der Kahle Krempling als giftig eingestuft wurde, haben wir ihn jahrelang gegessen.
> Meine Mutter wurde 84- und mein Vater 89 Jahre alt. :m
> 
> Sind beide nicht an Pilzvergiftung gestorben.
> ...



Hallo,

kann sein, um aber das zu Beurteilen fehlt mir die Kenntnis.
Trotzdem ist es interessant, daß er früher als eßbar, dann als verdächtig und schließlich als giftig eingestuft wurde. 
Bei Pilzen gibts schon seltsame Sachen, so sind z.B. die Tintlinge giftig wenn man dazu Alkohol trinkt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Windelwilli (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> , so sind z.B. die Tintlinge giftig wenn man dazu Alkohol trinkt.
> 
> ...



Nicht alle, der Tintenschöpfling z. B. nicht.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wäre ja schon froh hier überhaupt einen Pilz zu finden . Zwei Wochen um die 30 Grad und Waldbrand - Stufe 4 . Hier wächst gar nix und wird die schlechteste Saison seit mindestens 30 Jahren #d


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

dos wird noch:m
 de Schwamme komme


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bevor der Kahle Krempling als giftig eingestuft wurde, haben wir ihn jahrelang gegessen.
> Meine Mutter wurde 84- und mein Vater 89 Jahre alt. :m
> 
> Sind beide nicht an Pilzvergiftung gestorben.
> ...



Der Kahle Krempling kann das Paxillus-Syndrom auslösen. Keine Vergiftung, sondern eine schwere Allergie, die tödlich verlaufen kann. Das kann auch nach jahrelangem Verzehr, ohne dass es Probleme gab, auftreten. Es ist nicht geklärt wieso manche den Pilz unbeschadet essen können, andere nach z.T. jahrelangem Verzehr plötzlich erkranken und wieder andere schon beim ersten mal allergisch reagieren.
Möglicherweise eine unglückliche Kombination von Wirkstoffgehalt und angeschlagenem Immunsystem.
Man weiß es nicht.
Ich habe den Pilz früher auch viel gegessen und nie ein Problem gehabt. Nu nicht mehr, denn so toll schmeckt er auch nicht, dass man dafür seine Gesundheit riskiert.


----------



## gründler (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was mich freuen würde:

Keine Bilder Körbe etc.mehr zu sehen, wo die ganzen Sachen zu sehen sind die man am fundplatz abputzen könnte.

Um dann immer öfter lesen muss,es gibt immer weniger Pilze.....

Würde man am fundplatz "putzen" und ausschneiden gäbe es auch hier und da mehr Pilze.....

Aber man hat ja keine Zeit mehr und dahinten stehen ja noch welche........
|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Kahle Krempling kann das Paxillus-Syndrom auslösen. Keine Vergiftung, sondern eine schwere Allergie, die tödlich verlaufen kann. Das kann auch nach jahrelangem Verzehr, ohne dass es Probleme gab, auftreten. Es ist nicht geklärt wieso manche den Pilz unbeschadet essen können, andere nach z.T. jahrelangem Verzehr plötzlich erkranken und wieder andere schon beim ersten mal allergisch reagieren.
> Möglicherweise eine unglückliche Kombination von Wirkstoffgehalt und angeschlagenem Immunsystem.
> Man weiß es nicht.
> Ich habe den Pilz früher auch viel gegessen und nie ein Problem gehabt. Nu nicht mehr, denn so toll schmeckt er auch nicht, dass man dafür seine Gesundheit riskiert.



genau so!#h mir ham de Kramplinge Amerweis gehuld,,

nu los iech dos schu seid Garn bleim

auf Wunsch und ohne Aufpreis _ Übersetzung möglich|supergri


----------



## Jens_74 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sehr interessant und informativ !
 Ich gehe viel zu selten aber gerne Pilze sammeln.
 Aber ich bleibe wohl eher dabei die mir von Kindheit an bekannten Pilze wie Steinpilz, Birkenpilz, Rotkappe, Marone usw. mitzunehmen. Bin da eher übervorsichtig, vor allem weil ich da gerne beim Essen ein Gläschen Aljehol dazu trinke #c


----------



## Kotzi (22. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gründler schrieb:


> Was mich freuen würde:
> 
> Keine Bilder Körbe etc.mehr zu sehen, wo die ganzen Sachen zu sehen sind die man am fundplatz abputzen könnte.
> 
> ...




Öööhm..... Hä? 
Es gäbe mehr Pilze wenn man im Wald an der Stelle die Pilze putzen würde?
Das darfstb du gerne mal kurz erläutern #h


----------



## daci7 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Öööhm..... Hä?
> Es gäbe mehr Pilze wenn man im Wald an der Stelle die Pilze putzen würde?
> Das darfstb du gerne mal kurz erläutern #h



Der Gedanke ist die Sporen, die beim Putzen eben frei werden, direkt an Ort und Stelle zu verteilen anstatt in der heimischen Küche.


----------



## Kotzi (22. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wie oft nimmt man denn Pilze mit wo sich die Sporen schon entwickelt haben?
Oder reifen die nach?

So ältere Exemplare meide ich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pilzsporen an der Stelle, wo der Pilz gepflückt wurde, sind relativ sinnlos. Denn dort im Boden befindet sich ja bereits Pilzmyzel. Die Sporen sind darauf angewiesen, möglichst weit verteilt zu werden. Sei es durch Wind, durch Insekten oder über den Kot von Tieren, die den Pilz gefressen haben.
Aus einem Pilzkorb rieseln während der Suche abertausende von Sporen, werden also auch gut verteilt. Ich denke nicht, dass das putzen zu Hause negative Auswirkungen auf die Verbreitung hat. Vor Ort zu putzen erleichtert aber die arbeit zu Hause enorm, weil sich die Pilze nicht gegenseitig einsauen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wie oft nimmt man denn Pilze mit wo sich die Sporen schon entwickelt haben?
> Oder reifen die nach?
> 
> So ältere Exemplare meide ich.



Das kommt ganz auf die Art an. Die Sporen werden nicht gleichzeitig reif, sondern mit und mit. Das nachreifen bei geernteten Pilzen hält sich in engen Grenzen. Wenn der Pilz zerschnippelt wurde, reift da kaum noch was nach. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass nur bei ganz jungen Pilzen die Sporen noch komplett unreif sind. 
Ich plädiere sogar dafür, möglichst junge Pilze mitzunehmen und lieber die älteren stehen zu lassen. Die haben nämlich schon reife Sporen oder sind kurz davor, während es bei jungen Exemplaren fraglich ist, ob sie überhaupt die Sporenreife erleben. Schnecken, Mäuse und anderes Getier fressen nämlich vornehmlich an jungen Fruchtkörpern.


----------



## Kotzi (22. September 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die jungen schmecken eh am besten. Jedoch kam es mir ziemlich hanebüchen vor das die Pilzbestände zurück gehen weil die Leute sich nicht mehr genug Zeit lassen um ihre Pilze auf der Stelle zu putzen.

Was mir vermehrt aufgefallen ist das in Gebieten wo ein Harvester durchgeknattert ist erstmal gar nichts geht für ein paar Jahre. 
Meistens halten die sich auch nicht an ihre Spurvorgaben und 
graben bei jedem Wetter tiefe Rillen in den Waldboden.


----------



## Zoutev (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute konnte ich unterschiedliche Pilze finden, da ich noch nicht soviel Erfahrung hab, wollte ich nochmal nachfragen. 
Bild 1 und 2 denke ich ist flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling, verfärbte sich beim Schneiden auch blau.

Und Bild 3,4,5 sind das Butterpilze? Die verfärbten sich nicht! nach dem Schneiden. Und die Huthaut war schleimig und habe ich abgezogen. Also mir sieht das nach Butterpilz aus aber ich will auf jeden Fall nochmal nachfragen, da ich bis jetzt immer nur Steinpilze, Maronen und Glucken gegessen hab.


----------



## Zoutev (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und dann gabs noch einen Primeur, Schmierling (Kuhmaul) Bild 6,7,8. Sehr schleimig, Haut habe ich abgezogen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Zoutev,

soweit nach den Fotos erkennbar, hast Du richtig bestimmt.
Butterpilze werden übrigens nicht von jedem gut vertragen. Wenn Du die noch nicht gegessen hast, probier erst mal eine kleinere Menge.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir hatten auch heute Butterpilze und keine Probleme. Dann stolperten wir noch über die Abwurfstange eines 10- Ender Rothirsches. Wir fanden auch die zweite, und das war sehr besonders. Meine Mitsucherin hat ein Foddo auf Handy, ich stell das rein.


----------



## Zoutev (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Ralle 24: 
alles klar danke!

@volkerm:
Wow würde ich auch mal gerne finden, früher hatten wir aber mal das Glück, also eher meine Schwester. Ein Geweih vom Dammhirsch lag direkt hinter unserem Haus. Es grenzt an einen Wald.


----------



## Ines (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Meine Erdsterne kommen gerade wieder - hatte ich davon eigentlich schon mal ein Foto eingestellt? Ich weiß es gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nein. #c

#h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, der Bann ist gebrochen|rolleyes

Vielleicht kommen sie ja doch noch#6


#h


----------



## -MW- (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also im Taunus sind dieses Jahr weder Giftige noch Gute Pilze.(esse allerdings nur Steinis, und Maronen) Da ist nix zu holen bisher, bleibt die Hoffnung:m


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, der Bann ist gebrochen|rolleyes
> 
> Vielleicht kommen sie ja doch noch#6
> 
> ...



Petri :m War am Sonntag auch mit meiner Perle im Wald und wir hatten auch das Glück einen Steinpilz zu finden . Hoffe die 3 Tage Regen bringen noch etwas zu Tage , ansonsten war es wohl das schlechteste Jahr seit meiner Kindheit


----------



## bootszander (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo WM.
Ich versuche mich auch jede woche im taunus. Kann es nur bestätigen. Aaaber im stadtwald ist da schon mehr los. Vor allem meiner frau ihrem mit lieblingspilz die kraue glucke. 
Es ist natürlich schade das du nur zwei pilzarten sammelst. 
Bei mir sind es immerhin über 30 und selbst da ist zur zeit der pilzkorb nicht immer gefüllt. Die krause glucke mal ausgenommen, die machen jeden korb sofort voll. Meiner schätzung nach werden auch die steinis und maronen noch zu einem kurzen aufblühen kommen. Zumal du die maronen im oberen taunus oft noch bei schnee scheiden kannst. Und schnee wird bei uns ja immer seltener. Der boden ist z.z. noch warm genug für unsere pilze und wasser scheint jetzt endlich auch genug zu kommen. Weiter ist zu bedenken, dass die bäume kein wasser mehr saugen, also nicht verzagen, sie kommen noch. 

Am feitag soll es windig werden, da werde ich auch die anderen maronen (kastanien) sammeln gehen. Dabei hoffe ich dann auch wieder den ein oder anderen steini mitnehmen zu können. Aber für steinis war der taunus noch gut.

Wenn du dich pilzmäsig erweitern möchtest, ich mache auch pilzführungen. 

Die kraus glucken sind von jetzt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War am Sonntag mal unterwegs. In 3 Stunden etwa 1,5 Kilo Maronen - kaum Steinpilze. Ein Bekannter war mit seiner Familie nicht weit weg von meiner Stelle. Etwa 4 Kilo Steinpilze - kaum Maronen. Es gab schon bessere Jahre, aber auch viel schlechtere.


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

...hier noch ein Bild. Da war ich noch nicht am Ende


----------



## Ines (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn ich das so sehe, muss ich auch mal wieder los. 
Hier ist erstmal der erste Erdstern dieser Saison:


----------



## Zoutev (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Steinpilze konnte ich auch bisher nur zwei finden. Bei Krause Glucken hatte ich mehr Glück, konnte letztens eine schöne von 1000gramm finden, siehe Bilder. War heute nochmal los, Regen ohne Ende, konnte aber keinen Steinpilz und auch keine Maronen finden, aber nochmal eine Krause Glucke.


----------



## honeybee (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gestern mal los....
1,5 Stunde und der Korb war voll. Fast alles nur Steinpilze...Schöne kleine knackige .  Dazu eine Hand voll kleiner Maronen und 2 Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge.


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal los....
> 1,5 Stunde und der Korb war voll. Fast alles nur Steinpilze...Schöne kleine knackige .  Dazu eine Hand voll kleiner Maronen und 2 Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge.



Heute noch mal Regen und Wochenende soll es etwas wärmer werden. Das riecht nach mehr #6


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal los....
> 1,5 Stunde und der Korb war voll. Fast alles nur Steinpilze...Schöne kleine knackige . Dazu eine Hand voll kleiner Maronen und 2 Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge.


 
 Bad Klosterlausnitz soll ja bekannt sein für gute Pilzstellen, ich kenne nur leider keine :-( im Moment habe ich eh keine Zeit. Aber gut zu wissen das es überhaupt welche gibt in der Region. Schmecken lassen ! Ich dachte es ist schon zu kalt für die Steinpilze.


----------



## honeybee (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hmm naja...ich fahre immer Richtung Stadtroda. Man muss sicherlich auch seine Stellen kennen.

Das war die Beute von gestern. Leider hatte ich mein Messer zuhause liegen gelassen.


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier im Norden von NRW tote Hose.
Alles knochentrocken, noch nicht einmal Giftpilze sind zu sehen.

Hat denn schon jemand in NRW Maronen oder Steinis gefunden?

Wenn ja, welche Ecke? #c

#h


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

nein, nix. furztrocken alles.
gilt für hilberath und umgebung. die eigentlichen jagdgründe sind ja gesperrt ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zwei Stunden, zwei Steinis|uhoh:

Wooooooo bleibt de Regen?
Da schaut man neidisch nach Norden|bigeyes |rolleyes


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hmm naja...ich fahre immer Richtung Stadtroda. Man muss sicherlich auch seine Stellen kennen.
> 
> Das war die Beute von gestern. Leider hatte ich mein Messer zuhause liegen gelassen.



 Sehr schöne Pilze, aber auch bissel Arbeit mit putzen.
 Was sich aber lohnen wird oder hat.
 Bin grade echt am überlegen ob ich am We mal wieder angeln oder doch Pilze suchen gehe #c;+


----------



## Ines (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier mal ein Suchbild aus meinem Garten.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wer die jetzt noch sucht ist gewiss zu spät dran. 
 Oder bekommt eine Anzeige wegen unerlaubten Betretens. |smash:


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gestern noch einmal die gleiche Runde wie vorige Woche.

Ergebnis war super. :m
Diesmal war die Artenvielfalt größer. Hauptpilz war trotz alle dem der Steinpilz. Dazu gab es noch schöne Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge, Butterpilze, Sandröhrlinge und Maronen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich erblasse vor Neid! Ich muss wohl trotz der Trockenheit hier in NRW auch nochmal suchen gehen. 
Lass dir die Pilze schmecken!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

#6#6#6

Hier sind mittlerweile sogar die Wildschweinkuhlen ausgetrocknet. :c


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier regnet es im Moment sehr gut. #6

Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch etwas. |bigeyes


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Für die, die mehr wissen wollen als Steinpilz:
http://www.pilze-deutschland.de/


----------



## junglist1 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns in Niedersachsen läuft es seit zwei Wochen ganz gut mit den Pilzen. Vorher absolute flaute


----------



## Jens_74 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Könnte mich in den Arsch beißen das ich keine Zeit hatte. Ein Kumpel heute früh 5,2 Kilo.















Sent from mTalk


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

naja, vom in Arsch beißen findste keine Pilze:m


----------



## boot (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sind noch genug da, also ab im Wald. 

Lg


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ging eine Frau in den Wald und suchte Pilze,jetzt stillt se...
Scheixx Pilze...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



phirania schrieb:


> Ging eine Frau in den Wald und suchte Pilze,jetzt stillt se...
> Scheixx Pilze...



Was die auch immer so machen, diese Pilze.... :m

Bei uns sind jetzt endlich die ersten Hallimasche da, hat sehr lange gedauert. Manche rümpfen zwar ein wenig die Nase, ich esse sie allerdings sehr gerne, mit ein wenig Speck und Zwiebeln einfach nur lecker



bilder kostenlos hochladen


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

jemand eine idee was das für pilze sein könnten?


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

ein Täubling, aber welcher. Das ist bei Täublingen immer etwas schwierig und der Experte bin ich da auch nicht. Ich vermute mal ein Frauen-Täubling, aber bei einem Foto ist das immer zweifelhaft.

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Puh, so anhand des Bildes schwer zu sagen.
 Ggf. ne Nebelkappe wobei mir die Stiele etwas zu kräftig ausfallen. #c

 Raaaaalleeeee.........


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ohne Gewähr:
http://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/Herbstblattl.htm


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Frauentäubling würde ich auf keinen Fall tippen, sieht für mich schon deutlich wie eine Nebelkappe aus, ist aber nur anhand eines Fotos manchmal schwierig und ich bin kein Experte, was Täublinge angeht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Südwesten von Hessen darf sich, nach dem ersten Bodenfrost der letzten Nacht, nun wohl gänzlich von der diesjährigen, eigentlich eh nicht da gewesenen Pilzsaison verabschieden.

Das Frostgut von heute Morge!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jemand eine idee was das für pilze sein könnten?



Ich denke auch Nebelgrauer Röteltrichterling, also Nebelkappe. Täubling auf keinen Fall. Es ist hilfreich, immer nochmal ein Schnittbild zu machen.


----------



## gdno (16. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jemand eine idee was das für pilze sein könnten?



Hallo zusammen,
 das sind sehr eindeutig Nebelkappen, Lepista/Clitocybe nebularis.
 Wenn man die mal genau beschnüffelt und sich den Geruch einprägt sind die eigentlich nicht mehr zu verwechseln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Puh, so anhand des Bildes schwer zu sagen.
> Ggf. ne Nebelkappe wobei mir die Stiele etwas zu kräftig ausfallen. #c
> 
> Raaaaalleeeee.........



Wer ruft ?

Ach so, ist ja schon aufgelöst. Natürlich Nebelkappen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

jau, vielen dank nochmal an alle!


----------



## Corinna68 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die ersten morcheln sind da :vik:judasohren gibbet auch noch 
also ab zu euren stellen und mal nachsehen obs bei euch auch schon morchelt:q


----------



## honeybee (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute im Garten entdeckt


----------



## zokker (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ist zwar nichts aktuell, aber mal schön zu sehen.

Tag 1




Tag 2




Tag 3




Tag 4





Tag 1




Tag 4




Tag 5




Tag 6




Tag 7





Und der Größte 1,7 kg Hutdurchmesser 37cm.





Gruß ...


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|bigeyes Gib's zu, die haste mit gemahlenen Viagras bestreut ........
Geile Bilder !!!  #6


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke#6


----------



## Torkel (9. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also den letzten Pilz könnte man auch Baum nennen.


----------



## honeybee (9. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Solche Riesen lasse ich immer stehen....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



zokker schrieb:


> Ist zwar nichts aktuell, aber mal schön zu sehen.
> 
> Tag 1
> 
> ...


Da bin ich jetzt echt höchst erstaunt!

Ich hab, an meinen, streng geheimen, Steinpilzplätzen mehrfach erlebt, daß die alte Schwammerlsucherweisheit
 "Ein Pilz, den man gesehen hat wächst nicht mehr" 
gestimmt hat.

Kann mich noch gut an einen gerade mal daumennagelgroßen Steini erinnern, den den ich über längere Zeit beobachtet habe und der letztendlich in genau dieser Größe auch verfault ist.

Da die "streng geheimen" Plätze leider nur zu oft auch von anderen Leuten streng geheim gehalten wurden, war dann aber auch noch mit erheblichen Verlusten zu rechnen.
Nicht selten wurden selbst gut verblendete Jungpilze in ihren Verstecken aufgespürt und erbarmungslos mitgenommen.
Darum hab ich es irgendwann aufgegeben, zu hoffen, daß die kleinen noch größer werden.

Sehr interessant das auch mal anders zu sehen!
Meinen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Zeitrafferaufnahmen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@zokker,

auch wenn wir darauf noch eine ganze Weile warten dürfen|rolleyes
schöne Bilder.#6

Bin allerdings wie Nachtschwärmer78 auch, eher verwundert. 
Wenn dies Momentaufnahmen eines Tages gewesen wären
aber über mehrere Tage |uhoh:
 Kenne ich so, eher von Rotkappen und Hexenröhrlingen.


----------



## honeybee (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute beim Nachbar entdeckt.....
Meine sind alle schon "weg" :q


----------



## Helgelandfischer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schöner Rundmorchel.......man sind die lecker ;-)

 Hatte die Tage bei uns Lappwald ein paar Maipilze aber sonst leider noch nichts.....

 Grüße
 Kay


----------



## Rxlxhx (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Fischmäßig war heute nix weiter,aber auf dem Rückweg flehten noch zwei Flockies,(Flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling) "nimm uns mit". So früh habe ich die Hexen noch nicht gefunden,aber bis zur Röhrlingssaison ist ja noch viel Zeit.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schon gut getrocknet
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Forscher-praesentieren-aeltestes-Pilz-Fossil-article19885208.html


----------



## Zoutev (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wow cool danke für den Bericht. Es gab früher sicher viele schöne Pilzarten, die es heute nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Ukel (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Saison ist eröffnet :m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

im Havelland gibts gerade Pilze. #hDer Korb von heute


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Suuuper, da ist ja wirklich alles mit dabei


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja da war einiges dabei


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wow da leck ich mir die Lippen, lecker!!


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ab in den Wald!
 Ungeputzt mitgenommen, musste schnell gehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

warum das ?
bist Du auf der Flucht ?


----------



## Ukel (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was ich mal noch fragen wollte, sind die alle essbar? |kopfkrat





FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> im Havelland gibts gerade Pilze. #hDer Korb von heute


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ukel schrieb:


> Was ich mal noch fragen wollte, sind die alle essbar? |kopfkrat




Hallo,

was ich so sehe, die meisten schon. Aber einige sind dabei, da wage ich keine Fernbestimmung und der große Experte bin ich auch nicht, ich kenne halt so rund 25 verschiedene, damit komme ich in der Praxis auch klar.
Wenn Du unsicher bist, sammle nur die Pilze mit Schwamm/Röhren an der Unterseite (eigentlich sollte man nur welche nehmen, die man auch klar bestimmen kann). Wenn Du da die, welche dort rot sind meidest, kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Außer Du erwischt einen Gallenröhrling, vergiften kannst Du Dich mit dem nicht, aber das Pilzgericht ist ruiniert.
Ein paar schöne Perlpilze sind auch im Korb, wenn die nicht madig sind, sind sie gut.

Pilz Heil

Lajos|rolleyes


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ab in den Wald!
> Ungeputzt mitgenommen, musste schnell gehen



In welcher Gegend bist du da?
Hier, in NRW, ist noch nichts los.#d

#h


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend bist du da?
> Hier, in NRW, ist noch nichts los.#d
> 
> #h


 
 Erzgebirge und das Gewitter war schon drüber#hnix Flucht


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

in Andys Korb sind einige Täublingsarten dabei, da geb ich keine Fernbestimmung ab


----------



## jochen68 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hier, in NRW, ist noch nichts los.#d
> 
> #h



... stimmt nicht ganz. Richtung westl. Sauerland ging am Montag schon was.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin. 

Also geregnet hat es bei uns in NRW wirklich genug. Da seid dieser Woche in unserem Garten fröhlich Riesenbovisten sprießen (5 Stück an der Zahl) und diese sich jede Nacht verdoppeln, haben wir dann gestern beschlossen auch mal einen Waldspaziergang zu machen. 
Ich muss zugeben Sommersteinpilze finden wir eigentlich nie. Hier werden immer Mega Funde gezeigt und bei uns ist meist alles leblos. Aber jetzt haben sich neben Pfifferlingen und Hexenröhrlingen auch tatsächlich mal ein schöner Steinpilz blicken lassen. Denke, dies Jahr wird mehr zu holen sein als letztes. 










Allen die noch gehen wollen wünsche ich viel Erfolg! Und denen die schon waren guten Appetit #h

Lg Dario


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

klasse Dario,
füll damit mal nen Dentex und anschließend in Salzkruste.


----------



## jochen68 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi Dario, 

Super Pilzfunde! Die Riesenboviste in 2-3cm-Scheiben schneiden und wie Schnitzel panieren/braten. Ein Gedicht. |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Hi Dario,
> 
> Super Pilzfunde! Die Riesenboviste in 2-3cm-Scheiben schneiden und wie Schnitzel panieren/braten. Ein Gedicht. |rolleyes



Genau so. Die stehen auch nicht mehr alle da


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab mir heute gedacht ich schau auch mal raus, ob schon Pilze unterwegs sind und siehe da, ein schöner Steinpilz hat mich direkt angelacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

nur einer?
Tank wär voll...


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war mit meinem Dad und wir haben 1 1/2 Einkaufskörbe voll Pfifferlinge gefunden! Hätten wir gewollt, hätten wir noch ein paar weitere Körbe finden können, aber man muss das ja auch alles essen können ^^.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren auch. Aber bei uns (Havelland) war noch garnix.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war auch (vettelhoven). außer nem ziegenbärtchen, paar lamellis und einem (1!) fetten voll zerfressenen hexenröhrling noch gar nix.
dafür hab ich mich verfahren, bin mit dem rad unterwegs der lahmen beine wegen, und total verfranst. bin am entgegen gesetzten ende des waldes rausgekommen, ging nur noch bergab zur ahr. männo, unten fahrrad stehen lassen, taxi zum parkplatz, rad holen und ab durch die mitte.
taxi 28,-, sprit 'n zehner. wären 2kg pfifferlinge (litauen) beim edk gewesen. naja, ich kann noch lachen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hatte Maronen, zwar nicht viel aber es geht langsam los in Thüringen .


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur einer?
> Tank wär voll...



Ich hab noch nicht intensiver geschaut - weiß nicht wieviele es schon gibt. 

Ein Kumpel von mir ist recht aktiver Pilzsammler, der schickt mir immer Fotos, habe mal ein aktuelles von heute in den Anhang gepackt. Das ist noch einigermaßen übersichtlich... aber morgen solls ja richtig warm werden, da kanns dann schon sein, dass nächste Woche ordentlich was kommt.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

suche nen faltbaren runden pilzkorb. jemand ne idee?


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

suchst Du nicht zufällig einen Grund nicht in die Pilze zu gehen:m
 Korb zum zusammenlegen-Beutel |wavey:


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Pop up Korb


----------



## Lubina (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Pilzfang-Saison ist eröffnet! 

"Fang"-Details für Gleichgesinnte:
Tag/Uhrzeit: 26.07.2017, 16:00-18:30 Uhr
Fanggebiet: Mischwald Nähe Bad Schwalbach(Taunus), Nordwest-Hang, ca.350m ü.NN
Wetter: nach 3 Tagen Dauerregen seit mittags endlich mal heiter, ca.18 C° und sehr schwül
Zielpilz: Pfifferling
Fang: einige Pfifferlinge, 1 Ziegenlippe, 1  Hainbuchenröhrling. Zwar nicht die Menge, aber für 2 Portionen Abendessen hat es gereicht.

Hallo an alle Angler und Sammler,
dachte mir, für irgendwas muss das nasse Wetter ja gut sein…
Der Dauerregen und die feuchte Wärme der letzten Tage trieben mich am letzten Mittwoch nach der Arbeit in den Wald. 
Nachmittags sollte es endlich von oben trocken bleiben, also musste ich doch mal schauen, ob da schon was geht.|rolleyes

Entschneidert! |supergri 
Außer einem wirklich ,Kapitalen‘ mussten beim ersten Waldmarsch 2017 wegen der geringen Ausbeute ausnahmsweise leider
auch einige ‚Nemos‘(Untermaßige) mit, die ich sonst normalerweise verschone.
Zwei Röhrenpilze sprangen unterwegs als Zugabe noch in den Korb.

Besonderheiten:
Die Pilze waren komplett sauber und ohne ‚Untermieter‘, so dass sich die ‚Schlachtabfälle‘ erfreulicherweise auf ein Minimum beschränkten.
(Leider schlummerten die Dorschfilets noch unaufgetaut im Froster... #c  )

Aber geschmort mit Bacon und Zwiebeln, einem Schuss Sahne und Schnittlauch, wurde aus dem ersten  Waldfang 2017 mit den Linguini trotzdem ein sehr leckeres Abendessen. :m


----------



## jochen68 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Super. Ein kräftiges Pilz - Petri dazu


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich war auch - idealer wald aber - ich krieg die krätze nach dem regen - viel  zu trocken. wenn es nicht den flockenstieligen gäb wärs ne nullnummer gewesen. knappes kilo immerhin und zum ersten mal nen netzstieligen gefunden.


----------



## Lubina (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jochen68
Pilz-Petri Dank!

@Jose
Muchas gracias!
Congrat's!
Ich liebe die "Hexen"!


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waren heute auch mal wieder kurz los. Es kommt schon einiges, sehr viele Pilze, darunter auch essbare. Die Pfifferlinge sprießen an einigen Ecken munter, aber wollen nicht groß werden. Für ein Essen reichts aber. 

Mal eine Frage an euch, findet ihr Steinpilze im Sommer an den selben Stellen wie im Herbst? Man sieht immer Sommersteinis, aber meine richtig guten Herbststellen, die einige Kilo abwerfen, bringen jetzt mit Mühe mal einen einzigen Pilz hervor. Im Sommer finden wir sonst eigentlich überhaupt keine, aber momentan sind die Bedingungen gut. Gut gehen momentan einige Hexen und eben die kleinen Pfifferlinge. 

Anbei ein "Fangbild"


----------



## Jose (4. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

obwohl schon viel pilziger ist eigentlich immer noch nix los im wald. kein steini...
hab aber diese netten burschen dingfest machen können :m

am ende sah es so aus


----------



## honeybee (7. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was haste denn immer mit Deinen Steinis?
Ich finde die Hexenröhrlinge wesentlich besser...

Evtl. gehe ich diese Woche auch mal schauen was so los ist hier im Wald.

In Schweden gab es jede Menge Rotkappen. In Norwegen habe ich nicht so geschaut


----------



## Jose (7. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schön dass du wieder da bist :m

geht weiter, aber immer noch nichts richtig los.
sogar die _blöden_ steinpilze gibts noch nicht... |rolleyes


----------



## angler1996 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sieht doch gut aus so eine Ansammlung von Hexen:m


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Hexen sehen super aus. Gestern haben wir dann auch mal ein paar schöne Steinis gefunden, der Wald ist voll mit Pilzen. Aber ich muss ja bald in den Urlaub #c:vik:


----------



## Pippa (8. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> obwohl schon viel pilziger ist eigentlich immer noch nix los im wald.



Sowohl mein Vor-der-Tür- als auch mein Sammelwald ist voll!

In Ersterem flogen bis vor 2 Wochen nicht einige, nicht dutzende, sondern hunderte Hexen.

Bei zwei Touren durch den Sammelwald kamen rund 6 kg zusammen. Ein  lustiges Quartett aus Sommersteini, Marone, Hexe und Birkendingens,  wobei die Maronen den mit Abstand größten Teil ausmachten.


----------



## Jose (8. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Pippa schrieb:


> Sowohl mein Vor-der-Tür- als auch mein Sammelwald ist voll!...



im flachland unterwegs?


(etwa königsforst? :m )


----------



## Pippa (8. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zunächst nochmal Glückwunsch den Findern #6
Und danke für die regelmäßigen Anregungen in den vergangenen Jahren :m



Jose schrieb:


> im flachland unterwegs?
> (etwa königsforst? :m )



1. Ja
2. Aber nicht doch. Da darf man doch nicht (mehr) |bigeyes ... wie ich bei der letzten *Gassirunde* feststellen musste.

Gehst du da hin und wieder *spazieren*? :g


----------



## Gerd II (8. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier meine heutige Ausbeute und die Pfifferlinge vom WE.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## bootszander (9. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo im frankfurter raum ist noch nicht viel zu holen.
Letzte woche waren die rotfußröhrlinge noch recht zahlreich aber heute nur so fünf stk. Gut wachsen die hexenröhrlinge und perllilze. Ein paar maronen, ein paar kieferlinge und ein paar schrimpilze. Aber auch die erste krauseglucke in diesem jahr. 
Die nächsten tage soll es ja noch mal bis sonntag regnen. 
Nächste woche wird dann wohl auch mehr los sein. 

Und für die nächste woche habe ich mir auch vorgenommen eine nacht am rhein vom boot aus die waller ein wenig zu ärgern.
Gruß an alle naturliebhaber  Jürgen


----------



## Jose (9. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Pippa schrieb:


> Zunächst nochmal Glückwunsch den Findern #6
> Und danke für die regelmäßigen Anregungen in den vergangenen Jahren :m
> 
> 
> ...




ja, ist eng geworden. die wälder meiner "jugend" sind alle "no go areas". königsforst ist eh zu weit mit dem nsg.

ansonsten wär ich jeden tag da :m


heute also wieder unterwegs. hart erarbeitete 2 kg, halbe halbe flockis und STEINIS, Jana.

und der wald ist noch zu trocken oder so. fündig wars nur auf zwischen 300 und 350m.

was ich  mit steinis hab? ich find die aromatischer, schlürfiger, schmeichelnder als die schu(h)ster. klar, sind auch lecker - wesentlicher vorteil ist, die gibts "reichlich", weil die roten "igitt doch giftig sind". in dem zusammenhang bitte keine bildungsinitiative #6.

freu:


----------



## lolek02 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also Raum AC , DN noch nix [emoji265] ,hoffe im September ändert sich es

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, ist eng geworden. die wälder meiner "jugend" sind alle "no go areas". königsforst ist eh zu weit mit dem nsg.
> 
> ansonsten wär ich jeden tag da :m
> 
> ...



stimme ich zu, gegen ca 5mm dicke, aus ganzen Steinpilzen geschnittene Scheiben, kurz in "guter" Butter gedünstet und eventuell mit etwas Sahne aufgepeppt ist kein Kraut oder Pilz gewachsen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Glückwunsch zu der Vielfalt#6

Ich konnte bis her nur mit Pfifferlingen punkten. 

Aber seit letzter Nacht regnet es fast ununterbrochen! |rolleyes

#h


----------



## honeybee (10. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gestern auch mal im "Holz".
Weil ich zu faul war, fast 30Minuten zulaufen um bis zu "meiner Pilzecke" zu gelangen, bin ich halt gefahren.
Schön geparkt, Hund geschnappt und los gelaufen. Auf einmal kam hinter einem Splitberg ein Mann hervor....
"Guten Tag, mein Name ist XXX ich bin der zuständige Revierförster hier." 

Da habe ich schon wieder die 25,-€ klingeln hören, die da fällig werden. War aber ein Netter, ich sollte blos mein Fahrzeug aus dem Forst entfernen. Ach Mist.
Ich habe dann echt gehadert, lauf ich oder lauf ich nicht. War ja auch recht warm. Neugierde siegte....ich bin gelaufen. Den Hund hats gefreut.

Und was gabs? Lach nicht Herbert.....Schusterpilze
Nicht viele. Dazu vereinzelt noch ein paar Perlpilze und den ein oder anderen Steinpilz. Leider waren letztere schon im jungen Stadium total verwurmt. So das vielleicht 2 oder 3 mit durften.

Der Boden war bedeckt vom Korb, für eine Mahlzeit hats gereicht. 
Und ich habe mich sehr über mich selber gefreut, das ich so schlau war :q und mir eine Flasche Wasser ins Auto getan habe. Durst ist schlimmer als Heimweh.....

Auch hier fand ich es viel zu trocken. Schaun wir mal, geht ja eigentlich erst noch richtig los.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch mal im "Holz".
> Weil ich zu faul war, fast 30Minuten zulaufen um bis zu "meiner Pilzecke" zu gelangen, bin ich halt gefahren.
> Schön geparkt, Hund geschnappt und los gelaufen. Auf einmal kam hinter einem Splitberg ein Mann hervor....
> "Guten Tag, mein Name ist XXX ich bin der zuständige Revierförster hier."
> ...


----------



## Jose (10. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich musste doch etwas schmunzeln, Jana.
fiel mir sehr leicht mit lecker steinpilzen aufm teller


----------



## honeybee (10. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Fischkopp  ich meinte das mit dem freuen eigtl so, der Hund hat sich gefreut, das ich mich entschieden habe zu laufen....hätte ja auch heim fahren können. 

@Herbert
Lass sie Dir schmecken. Sieht gut aus....


----------



## Ukel (12. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nach mehreren Wochen endlich mal wieder in den Wald gekommen, hat sich gelohnt, ca. 2,7 kg Sättigungsbeilage gefunden, wegen Zeitmangels nach 2 Std. das Einsammeln eingestellt #t


----------



## Lubina (12. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Läuft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Regenradar kündigte seit 2 Tagen endlich mal 2 Stunden fast-regenfrei an, also ab in den Wald!

Tag/Uhrzeit: 11.08.2017, 15:00-16:45 Uhr
Fanggebiet: Laubwald Nähe Bad Schwalbach, Südwest-Hang, ca.400m ü. NN
Wetter: bewölkt, leichter Nieselregen, ca.15 C°
Fang: Sommersteinpilze, Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge, Maronen, Rotfußröhrlinge.
Nettogewicht nach dem Putzen 900g.

Bemerkungen:
Der Wald explodiert momentan förmlich vor Pilzen!
Leider nur 1 Standortfoto im Wald, da mein Akku fast leer war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alle Sommersteinpilze, leider auch die Kleinen, wiesen im Stiel starken Madenbefall auf, so dass ich die befallenen Bereiche direkt im Wald rausgeschnitten hab.
Die Hexen und Maronen waren fast gänzlich ohne Maden, so blieb dann doch ne schöne Portion für den Schmortopf übrig!


----------



## Forelle74 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir waren heute auch mal wieder  im Wald langsam wirds was.[emoji6] 
Glückwunsch zu euren Funden.







Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (15. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war am sonntag nochmal 'kontrollieren', regenpause ausgenutzt.
hat sich viel getan, wald ist voller pilze vieler arten.
hexen und steinis arg überständig, ein paar knackige gabs doch.

ging mir gar nicht um fressifressi sondern um den "tock" beim pilzen. n wald in dem du nix siehst und dann, tock, da steht dann so einer, gut getarnt aber du hast ihn gesehen #6

war ein revier früherer tage, dachsberg steinbachtalsperre um genau zu sein. sag ich nur, weil da anzumerken ist, viel pilz und viele zecken im fsme-grenzbereich: madbach schon nachgewiesen.

mich hats mit 7 zecken erwischt, trotz hose im strumpf, wäschewechsel und ausgiebig duschen. gestern die ersten entdeckt, heute die letzte.

die gegend meide ich ab jetzt und mach wieder m hilberath.
am donnerstag kann ich wieder, mal schaugn


----------



## Baitmaker (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wer viel im wald ist sollte sich einfach eine zeckenhose kaufen. die gibt es für wenig Geld und lohnt wirklich. kann ich jedem empfehlen

 was mich verwundert, warum schneidet ihr alle die Pilze unten ab?
 ich weis jeder hat da seine Methoden, aber am Apfelbaum schneidet ihr auch nicht nur ein 3/4 vom apfel ab und lasst den rest am baum.

 ihr tut dem pilzgeflecht nichts gutes.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo ihr Freunde des Wassers und des Waldes,

da in den letzten beiden Beiträgen die Zecken etwas thematisiert wurden,
was würdet ihr sagen, ist es heuer eher ein normales Zeckenjahr, oder eher schwächer oder stärker.
Ich bin ja mit dem Angeln, Garten und ab und zu auch Wald immer nah an den Viechern. Außerdem bringen meine Katzen auch welche mit.
Im Jahr erwischen mich (also welche die mich stechen) so 5 - 10. Bis jetzt komme ich auf fünf und die Zecken-Zeit neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu. Aus meiner Sicht ist es eher ein schwächeres Zeckenjahr. #c

Petri und Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hi, 
Ich denke auch das es heuer weniger Zecken gibt.
Heuer hatte ich persöhnlich noch keinen Kontakt mit ihnen.
Eine ist am We auf dem Hund meiner Eltern rumgekrabbelt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Freunde des Wassers und des Waldes,
> 
> da in den letzten beiden Beiträgen die Zecken etwas thematisiert wurden,
> was würdet ihr sagen, ist es heuer eher ein normales Zeckenjahr, oder eher schwächer oder stärker.
> ...



Wie kommst Du darauf? |kopfkrat
 So lange nicht tiefster Frost ist, sind die doch eigentlich immer aktiv. Bitte um Aufklärung, man lernt ja schließlich immer gerne dazu.#6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Baitmaker schrieb:


> was mich verwundert, warum schneidet ihr alle die Pilze unten ab?
> ich weis jeder hat da seine Methoden, aber am Apfelbaum schneidet ihr auch nicht nur ein 3/4 vom apfel ab und lasst den rest am baum.
> 
> ihr tut dem pilzgeflecht nichts gutes.



An den Bildern kann man eigentlich nicht beurteilen, wie die Pilze zunächst geerntet wurden. Ich z.B. drehe Pilze aus dem Boden und schneide dann möglichst viel Schmutz ab - dass verringert den Putzaufwand hinterher gewaltig. 

Aber unabhängig davon, es ist egal, wie man Pilze erntet - rausdrehen oder über dem Boden abschneiden. Das tut dem Mycel nix, genauso wenig, dass man Pilze im Sinne der Fruchtkörper überhaupt erntet. Die Schweizer führen dazu eine Langzeitstudie durch, die mit einigen Märchen gründlich aufräumt. Siehe: Klick klack . Nicht nur beim Angeln gibt es manchmal Vorschriften, die bar jeder empirischen Grundlage sind...


----------



## Pinocio (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da in den letzten beiden Beiträgen die Zecken etwas thematisiert wurden,
> was würdet ihr sagen, ist es heuer eher ein normales Zeckenjahr, oder eher schwächer oder stärker.



Ich finde auch, dass es dieses Jahr sehr wenige Zecken hatte. Hatte im Juni/Juli jeweils 1 und ein paar beim rumkrabbeln erwischt. Das ist für mich eine absolute Ausnahme. Ich bin total anfällig für die Viecher und habe im Jahr mehr als 10. 

Ich denke auch die Zeckenzeit neigt sich dem Ende. Da ich ja sehr Zecken geplagt bin kann ich aus der Erfahrung sagen, dass der Frühsommer die Hauptzeit ist. Das sagt auch ein befreundeter Bauer, der auch viel und oft Zecken hat. 
Im Internet findet man dazu sehr viel, was Quatsch ist. Ich hatte nicht mal im mildesten Winter Zecken, Mai, Juni und Juli hatte ich mit Abstand die meisten, fast ausschließlich da.
Was manche da für einen Hype draus machen, das ist ja wie mit dem Fuchsbandwurm.
Übrigens der Bauer hat Borreliose (gehabt) und meinte furztrocken, da hilft saufen und zwar guten Schnaps. Das meinte er übrigens ernst^^

Zu den Pilzen, letzte Woche nach dem Regen war bei uns richtig was los, über 10kg Steinpilze gab es.


----------



## Baitmaker (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also ich würde mal vorsichtig sagen, das die Pilze auf den Bildern schon abgeschnitten wurden.

 Und ich glaube auch das rausdrehen zumindest für das Mycelgeflecht nicht schlechter ist als abschneiden.

 Fakt ist das Reste von Pilzen die abgeschnitten wurden verrotten und von anderen Pilzen und Mikroorganismen abgebaut werden und ein schwaches oder neues Mycel dadurch beeinflusst oder im schlimmsten Fall verdrängt wird.

 Glaube auch nicht das die Untersuchung die du verlinkt hast mit allen Pilzen, Mycelgrößen und Umweltbedingungen durchgeführt wurden.

 Ich bleibe dabei, rausdrehen ist besser als abschneiden. alleine ein Argument ist das man mit rausdrehen viel mehr Pilz ernten und auch sicherer bestimmen kann als mit abschneiden.

 aber jeder soll es so halten wie er meint. #h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Baitmaker schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht ...



Mit Gläubigen ist schlecht zu argumentieren, sieht man dieser Tage häufig |rolleyes. Aber ist ja auch egal, kann ja in diesem Fall jeder handhaben, wie er will und wie Du schon selbst schreibst.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf? |kopfkrat
> So lange nicht tiefster Frost ist, sind die doch eigentlich immer aktiv. Bitte um Aufklärung, man lernt ja schließlich immer gerne dazu.#6




Hallo,


aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung. Die ersten kommen nach den ersten zwei bis drei halbwegs sonnigen Märztagen. Dann nehmen sie bist etwa Juni/Juli stark zu, um dann wieder rückläufig zu werden. Als sehr guten Indikator habe ich meine Katzen, alles Freigänger. Muss ich im April bis Juni/Juli pro Katze und Tag im Schnitt fünf Zecken entfernen, sind es z. B.
momentan pro Woche bei allen dreien vielleicht noch fünf. Dies bleibt erfahrungsgemäß bis Anfang/Mitte Oktober in Etwa so, um dann bei den ersten Frösten rapid anbzunehmen. Von November bie Ende Februar/Anfang März kommen so gut wie keine Zecken mehr vor.
Es heißt ja nicht umsonst FSME, also Frühsommer..... , eben weil sie im Frühsommer am haüfigsten sind.

Petri und Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke für deine Antwort.#6

Es wäre halt nur ein Trugschluss, wenn man denkt, dass man ab einer gewissen Zeit/ Datum nicht mehr gefährdet wäre.
Ich bekomme halt immer die meisten Zecken im Spätherbst ab. Liegt aber dann wohl daran, dass ich zu der Zeit auch häufiger auf allen Vieren rumkrieche.


----------



## Baitmaker (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mit Gläubigen ist schlecht zu argumentieren, sieht man dieser Tage häufig |rolleyes. Aber ist ja auch egal, kann ja in diesem Fall jeder handhaben, wie er will und wie Du schon selbst schreibst.



Genau, wichtig ist ja das man in der Natur ist, die richtigen Pilze sammelt und sich und seinen liebsten was schönes Kocht :m
 Alles andere ist nur Geplänkel und aus der Langeweile raus.


----------



## honeybee (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mal um auf die Zeckenthematik zurück zu kommen....

Bei mir stehen die auch schon Spalier, wenn ich den Wald betrete. Ich empfinde es als im oberen Durchschnitt angesiedeltes Zeckenjahr. Dabei rede ich von dem normalen gemeinen Holzbock. Der Höhepunkt war Anfang Juni...da hatte der Hund um die 10 Stück, teils noch laufend und ich 3 oder 4 (nur eine nahm schon eine Mahlzeit zu sich). Wohlgemerkt an einem Tag. 
Alles was danach kommt, ist nicht mehr Aussagekräftig genug, da unser Hund ein Scaliborhalband trägt. Durch engen Körperkontakt haben wir Menschen auch genug von dem Stoff aufgenommen. Das ist mir 2016 extrem aufgefallen, da ich im ganzen Jahr nur 2 Zecken an mir hatte.

Vorsicht ist trotzdem geboten. In einem Waldstück hier, treibt die Auwaldzecke ihr Unwesen. Erstbefall beim Hund Februar 2016 und Erstbefall bei mir März 2016. Ganz fies an den Tierchen.....die bleiben nicht an einer Stelle, sondern wandern auf dem Wirt umher. 

Zudem sind sie richtig groß im Gegensatz zum gemeinen Holzbock.



> Die Auwaldzecke oder Dermacentor reticulatus  gehört zur Gattung der Buntzecken. Die weiblichen Zecken sind nüchtern etwa 3 bis 5 mm groß, wenn sie Blut saugen können sie bis auf 20 mm anschwellen. Damit sind sie ca. dreimal so groß, wie die Schildzecke oder Holzbock (Ixodes ricinus). Das Rückenschild des Weibchens ist hell mit leichten braunen Streifen, das Rückenschild der Männchen ist blaugrau gefärbt.





> Bei Hunden kann durch den Stich einer Auwaldzecke die gefürchtete Hunde-Babesiose oder "Hunde-Malaria" übertragen werden. Diese Erkrankung kann unbehandelt innerhalb weniger Tage für den Hund tödlich sein.
> Welche für den Menschen gefährliche Infektionen durch die Auwaldzecken übertragen werden können, ist bisher noch nicht umfassend ermittelt. Untersuchungen dazu laufen aber bereits. Man weiß bisher, dass Auwaldzecken Babesiose übertragen können. Sie ist auch Überträger von Rickettsien (siehe auch Rickettsiosen), das sind Bakterien, die das für Menschen gefährliche Fleckfieber auslösen.


Quelle: http://www.medizinfo.de/waldundwiese/zecken/auwaldzecke.shtml

Meine Auwaldzecke lies ich im Krankenhaus entfernen und schickte sie anschließend zu Dr.Naucke. 
2016 eröffnete ich dazu auch einen Thread hier, denn ich erachte es für wichtig, da wir uns ja alle irgendwie in der Natur bewegen


----------



## honeybee (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> mich hats mit 7 zecken erwischt, trotz hose im strumpf, wäschewechsel und ausgiebig duschen. gestern die ersten entdeckt, heute die letzte.
> 
> die gegend meide ich ab jetzt und mach wieder m hilberath.
> am donnerstag kann ich wieder, mal schaugn



7...nicht schlecht. :m
Mein bestes Ergebnis waren 5 an einem Tag....3 auf dem Rücken und 2 an den Beinen. 
Arbeitstechnisch wurden wir immer sehr gut mit Autan versorgt. Ich würde mir von den Tierchen die Pilzernte nicht vermiesen lassen sondern großflächig Autan auf mir verteilen. Auch auf der Bekleidung.


----------



## Jose (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ob es ein starkes oder normales zeckenjahr ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen.
aber klar ist, in einem meiner zwei pilzgebiete hab ich keine zecke gefangen, in dem anderem all die lieben mitreisenden.

liegt wohl an den zwischengestreuten grasflächen in letzterem.

und nachtrag: heut nacht die achte entdeckt, zwei tage nach dem letzten waldgang. und die hat sich auch erst in der nacht eingestochen. versteh ich nicht so recht: nach dem waldgang wird geduscht, die klamotten gehn in die waschmaschine. (gehen die bei 40° wäsche eigentlich hopps?

kann sein, dass die noch an den schuhen war, die hab ich gestern erst sauber gemacht.


----------



## Pinocio (16. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Zecken nicht überall sind. Ganz speziell habe ich immer welche, wenn es feuchtere Umgebung ist und dazu reicher Bodenbewuchs wie Gras vorhanden ist ((Laub)Waldränder, Waldwege, Trampelpfade). Keine hatte ich bisher in Wiesen und trockenen Waldgebieten. Viele an einem Vereinssee, der ein wenig in einer Senke ist, wo es recht feucht ist und außenherum viel Buschwerk durchsetzt mit Gras ist.
Da kann ich vorher schon sagen hier werden wir gleich Zecken einsammeln.


----------



## Baitmaker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wie gesagt kann die antizeckenklamotten nur empfehlen. gibt günstige und etwas teurere und beiden funktionieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> e. (gehen die bei 40° wäsche eigentlich hopps?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> 7...nicht schlecht. :m
> Mein bestes Ergebnis waren 5 an einem Tag....3 auf dem Rücken und 2 an den Beinen.
> Arbeitstechnisch wurden wir immer sehr gut mit Autan versorgt. Ich würde mir von den Tierchen die Pilzernte nicht vermiesen lassen sondern großflächig Autan auf mir verteilen. Auch auf der Bekleidung.



 Lange Hose bis zu den Knien, Socken und Schuhe
mit Autan einsprühen hat bis dato immer gereicht,
 ohne das bin ich ein beliebtes "Zeckenopfer". 
 Dümmstes Beispiel- hatte mitten im Winter ne Zecke im Bein
 Wo die herkam ? k.A
 eventuell im Auto gehockt, das Vieh


----------



## Jose (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mal ein bisschen internet gemacht.
die zecken sind wahre überlebenskünstler und:

mindestens 60° in der waschmaschine, bei 40° werden die nur schön sauber...


----------



## honeybee (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schön gemischt.....Steinpilze, Flockenstielige Hexenröhrlinge, Rotkappen, Perlpilze, Lärchenröhrlinge, Pfifferlinge, Rotbrauner Scheidenstreifling, Blutreizker und Goldgelbe Koralle.


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

goldgelbe Hornkoralle|supergri
 zäh wie Leder m.E.


----------



## honeybee (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> goldgelbe Hornkoralle|supergri
> zäh wie Leder m.E.



Kurz.....Ziegenbart 

Ja sehr zäh und wird als ungenießbar geführt. Ich nehme immer mal ein paar wenige mit. So als Eyecatcher....


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Kurz.....Ziegenbart
> 
> Ja sehr zäh und wird als ungenießbar geführt. Ich nehme immer mal ein paar wenige mit. So als Eyecatcher....



Ja, , sammelt mein Weib auch, Ziegnbord : schieh bund|supergri
 un dracksch unden dra un iech darf butzen:g


----------



## bootszander (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nun letzten donnerstag hatte ich noch zwischen 30 und 40 kg pilze davon 80% steinis und heute kam ich nur noch auf ca 10 kg.  Die pilze haben etwas nachgelassen. Gut es fängt ja auch erst an. Aber der pilzdruck ist auch gestiegen. Fernseh und radio haben da schon geholfen.

Ziegenbärtchen wachsen zur zeit recht gut. Wenn ich mal welche mitnehme dann mache ich mir ein paar in die suppe, sooo als deko. 

Von den ca 30 pilzarten die ich sammel konnte ich dieses jahr schon 14 finden. Wie gesagt es fängt ja auch erst an.
Gruß und weiterhin gute filzfänge Jürgen


----------



## honeybee (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja, , sammelt mein Weib auch, Ziegnbord : schieh bund|supergri
> un dracksch unden dra un iech darf butzen:g



Wer sammelt muss auch putzen.....


----------



## Jose (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bootszander schrieb:


> Nun letzten donnerstag hatte ich noch zwischen 30 und 40 kg pilze...




hm, ich frag mich immer, wie man auf solche mengen kommt wenn durchschnittlich so 2kg /tag/person erlaubt sind. |kopfkrat


besonderen erlaubnisschein oder so?


----------



## honeybee (17. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> hm, ich frag mich immer, wie man auf solche mengen kommt wenn durchschnittlich so 2kg /tag/person erlaubt sind. |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> besonderen erlaubnisschein oder so?



Das Frage ich mich auch sehr oft. Vor ein paar Jahren war ich auch oft mit guten Mengen. Ich habe getrocknet und sauer eingelegt. Von den getrockneten habe ich heute noch. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir selber auferlegt nur 2x zu gehen für den Sofortverzehr. Dieses Jahr werde ich es nicht anders handhaben. Alles andere empfinde ich als Raubbau


----------



## bootszander (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wenn man über 100 km zur pilzstelle fahren muß kann man nicht mit 2kg wieder zurück fahren das macht keinen sinn?
Und nach dem putzen wird es erheblich weniger. Da muss man schon mehr sammeln trocknen und dann in den froster legen. Und dann wollen auch noch bekannte etwas ab haben. 
Wenn ich den taunus oder in den stadtwald von Ffm. fahre habe ich meist keinen einzigen steinpilz im korb. Da gibt es genug rentner die jeden morgen nur steinpilze sammeln und seien sie auch noch so klein nur damit keiner mitbekommt das es dort auch steinpilze gibt. Hier kann man nur glück haben das mal einer etwas abseits gewachen ist.
Glücklich die wo der wald vor der haustür ist aber in Ffm. muss man schon ein paar klm fahren.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## honeybee (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich möchte Dich da auch nicht persönlich angreifen, aber die Rechnung geht nicht auf. 
Wenn ich 60km bis zum Gewässer fahre, knüppel ich doch auch nicht alles ab, weil ich Kosten für Benzin etc hatte?
Und aussortieren kann man schon im Wald. Ich sehe immer viele Leute, die Überständige Pilze im Korb haben und sich über solche riesen freuen.

Sinnlos, weil diese kaum noch verwertbar sind. Und die meisten Pilz"vergiftungen" kommen einfach von zu alten Pilzen.


----------



## Jose (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

vielleicht >> mal durchlesen

...Bundesartenschutzverordnung...


----------



## honeybee (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das Bild ist von gestern.....
Der blieb stehen...zu alt. Gibt aber viele, die so einen Pilz mitnehmen würden. Einfach nur um ihn zu haben.


----------



## Jose (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

:m zwei von denen und die >> erlaubte tagesmenge ist erreicht :m


----------



## honeybee (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> :m zwei von denen und die erlaubte tagesmenge ist erreicht :m



Ja und zuhause angekommen wirfst Du dann 3/4 bzw auch alles auf den Kompost. Kann er auch gleich stehen bleiben :g


----------



## racoon (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bootszander schrieb:


> Wenn man über 100 km zur pilzstelle fahren muß kann man nicht mit 2kg wieder zurück fahren das macht keinen sinn?
> Und nach dem putzen wird es erheblich weniger. Da muss man schon mehr sammeln trocknen und dann in den froster legen. Und dann wollen auch noch bekannte etwas ab haben.
> Wenn ich den taunus oder in den stadtwald von Ffm. fahre habe ich meist keinen einzigen steinpilz im korb. Da gibt es genug rentner die jeden morgen nur steinpilze sammeln und seien sie auch noch so klein nur damit keiner mitbekommt das es dort auch steinpilze gibt. Hier kann man nur glück haben das mal einer etwas abseits gewachen ist.
> Glücklich die wo der wald vor der haustür ist aber in Ffm. muss man schon ein paar klm fahren.
> Gruß Jürgen




Sorry, aber bei solchen Aussagen - da kommt mir die Galle hoch. Du meckerst über 'Die Rentner', die jeden Morgen den Stadtwald ernten und selbst fährst Du sonstwo hin, um mal schnell 30-40 Kilo zu ernten, nur damit *Du* genügend im Froster hast. Über eine solche grenzenlose Gier kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Wobei ich ehrlich zugebe, dass *ich* Dir davon kein Wort glaube.

Das sind genau die Leute, die einen Tagesfang von 8 Zandern heim nehmen und ein paar Jahre später die Weltgeschichte vollheulen, weil ach so gar nichts mehr beißt.

Sei Dir sicher, falls Du irgendwann einmal in 'meinen' Wäldern mit der Menge Pilze gesehen wirst, dann hast Du ca 15 Minuten Zeit um zu flüchten, sonst hat Dich der Feldschütz.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Aber nicht, das Ihr demnächst noch mit einer Wage in den Wald geht. |muahah:

 Ich habe heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit einen kurzen Zwischenstopp eingelegt um mal nach dem Rechten zu schauen. Wie man sieht brauche ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben. #d

 Für etwas Geschmack in der Abendsuppe sollte es reichen. |supergri

 #h


----------



## Flatfischer (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bootszander schrieb:


> Wenn man über 100 km zur pilzstelle fahren muß kann man nicht mit 2kg wieder zurück fahren das macht keinen sinn?



Und wenn man über 1000 Kilometer nach Norwegen fahren muss, kann man nicht mit 15kg Fisch zurück fahren das macht keinen Sinn....

Bei solch Argumentationen fällt mir nichts mehr ein #c.

Flatfischer


----------



## Jose (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mir gehts nicht um bashing.
eher um die großen veränderungen in den letzten jahr(zehnt)en.
meine alten pilzstellen sind jetzt alle no-go-areas, sprich NSG.

und "körbe voll" heißt heute "korb voll".
so isses eben heute, baglimit für pilze...

die menge ist jetzt eine rechnung mit mindestens einer unbekannten, nämmich


treff ich einen waldmeister?
wenn ja, dann sieht die rechnung evtl. schon ganz anders aus, rechnet selber


"ob man ne waage dabei haben müsse, um..." hab ich so einen waldmeister mal gefragt - hat er nett zurück gelächelt und gesagt, dass mir wohl der unterschied zwischen 2kg und vier bzw. vierzig kilo auffallen würde. ihm erst recht. 

und je mehr, desto bemerkbarer für ihn. und wenn ihm erst mal was in der nase steche, dann würd er auch die freunde&helfer holen um das autochen zu filzen.

war n nettes gespräch.

seitdem geh ich entspannter in die pilze und mach meinen korb voll, versuchs jedenfalls.

ps: im übrigen find ich rentner-bashing voll scheixxxe, bin ich selber, und nix früh-.
eher ärger ich mich, wenn meine plätze maßlos geplündert wurden. und die sind nicht im "stadtwald", da verfahr ich locker 100km+.

sollte auch mehr kontrolliert werden, wie am wasser

strafkatalog


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es gibt doch nichts leckereres als nen alten, schleimigen Madensteine ..... 

Hätte garkeinen Bock 40kg durch den Wald zu schleppen, geschweige denn würde ich das aufessen mit meiner Familie. Aber mein Gott, ich beneide dich um solche Stellen. Gleichzeitig muss ich natürlich nur 20min ans andere Ende der Stadt fahren um an einem richrig guten Tag max 10% zu finden


----------



## Zico (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,  möchte gar nicht auf irgendwelche
Bestimmungen , Regeln eingehn.

Ich freue mich auf die ersten Steinpilze 2017
die auch zu verwerten waren.

Natürlich keine Kamera dabei #d
aber egal....

P.S. hoffe der Fischkopp erwischt mich nicht 
ich wilder glaub ich, im selben Revir.

Gruß Zico


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Lasst ihn doch 30 kg Pilze sammeln wenn er das will .

Leute die hier die Mutti spielen kann ich brauchen wie ein Loch im Kopf.


----------



## angler1996 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

vielleicht waren da auch 12 Pilzsucher unterwegs und man hat einfach zusammen gezählt
 wer trägt 40 kg durch den Wald in 2 Behältern , mehr Arme hat glaube ich der Fischkopp nicht

 Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nachdem mir die letzten Unwetter einige Bäume geschmissen hatten, hab ich heute mal wieder einen kurzen Waldspaziergang gemacht. Pilze hab ich auch gefunden, aber da mach ich es im Moment wie beim Angeln. Ich fotografiere sie nur, und lass sie wieder ähmmm weiterwachsen


----------



## Zico (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

*Moin

@Franz,

hier hats auch zig Bäume umgehauen ...Forst Gross-Gerau,
Kelsterbach, Stadtwald Frankfurt....

Es ist teilweise nix mehr wider zu erkennen|evil:

Mal schaun wie das die Natur " wegsteckt ".

P.S. vorhin solls wieder so richtig*


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wir hatten hier in der Nacht zum 10. August Windgeschwindigkeiten bis zu 240 km/h - da hats einiges gelegt. Bei mir zum Glück nur ne Hand voll. 
Ich war in dieser Nacht draußen beim Angeln  
Posenangeln war nicht möglich :q

Heute Abend gabs wieder ca. 25 Liter Regen... ich denke im September wirds mit den Pilzen schon nochmal richtig rundgehen... da freue ich mich schon drauf!


----------



## Zico (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Passt ja irgendwie .....

Netzausfall total.

Mal gucken wie es weitergeht.


Sorry

Gruß Zcio


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zico,
996,

was habt ihr denn auf einmal mit mir?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zico (18. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Fischkopp

Nix ...warum auch #h

wollte nur schreiben/posten das ich nur wahrscheinlich
im selben Revir unterwegs bin.
Und da hat es meine I-Netverbindung zerrissen. :r
Posting war nicht vollständig....knallt gerad wieder.

Nix für Ungut, und sorry für ev.aufgetrettene Missverständnisse#h

LG Zico


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nun ja, Du schreibst hoffentlich erwischt mich der Fischkopp nicht 
und 996 etwas von 40kg und mehr Arme hat der Fischkopp wohl nicht.

Da fragt man sich schon, was ist denn jetzt los. 
Aber zum Glück bist Du mir heute ja nicht über den Weg gelaufen.:q

#h


----------



## Pinocio (20. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute angeln, ein Kumpel meinte aber wir sollten lieber ein neues Waldstück nach Pilzen erkunden. Wir wurden fündig. Das Abendessen ist gesichert.
Wir waren schon fast zu spät sehr viele Schnecken und alte Pilze fanden wir auch. 
Am Ende sind wir am Angelsee vorbeigekommen, da lief heute nicht sehr viel.


----------



## phirania (20. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Plädiere zu 5 Pilzen pro Sammeltag und Schonmass höher ansetzen....:q:q:q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bin ich auch dafür!
 Aber immer Fünf#6

 Am Samstag gab es nämlich nur einen.
 Der Erste in diesem Jahr, jetzt weis ich wenigstens wieder wie sie aussehen. |rolleyes

 #h


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

fünf Pils als Backlimmit ? dann aber als Gedeck


----------



## Baitmaker (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

und beim falschen pilz gibt's dann koppschmerzen :q


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ahhh... gibt doch nix schöneres als Steinpilze :l

Muss jetzt irgendwann wohl doch mal ein Körbchen voll mitnehmen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Yep, da geht einem immer wieder das Herz auf.

 Gestriger Feierabendspaziergang - 7 Sorte - ein Essen |rolleyes

 Auf die Scheix Zecke hätte ich allerdings gerne verzichtet.


----------



## sprogoe (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Rötung um den Einstich sieht nicht gut aus, so fing bei meiner Frau die kronische Borrelliose an, nicht richtig behandelt und nach 6 Jahren brach das richtig aus.
Inzwischen 100% erwerbsgemindert.
Ich rate Dir, geh´zum Arzt!
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

die Borrelien (Bakterien) sind im Darm der Zecke heimisch. Anders wie bei den FSME - Erregern (Viren), welche im Moment des Stiches übertragen werden, werden die Borrelien erst nach Stunden übertragen. Wobei die Stundenagaben stark variieren, von 8 Stunden bis über 20 Stunden. Gegen Borrelien hilft ein relativ schnelles Entfernen der Zecke. Die Rötung bei Fischkopp ist die normale Rötung bei einen Zeckenstich. Die sogenannte Wanderröte welche oft bei Borreliose auftritt wird erst nach einigen Tagen sichtbar, juckt auch nicht und ist deutlich größer (etwa wie ein 2-Euro-Geldstück) als die normale Einstichrötung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## sprogoe (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Stimmt alles, Lajos, aber Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jose (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

schau mal hier: anschauungsbilder


bei denen kannst du lesen


> Harmlose Rötung oder Wanderröte?
> Die Wanderröte ist nicht zu verwechseln mit der *harmlosen Rötung*, die sich oft direkt an der Stelle des Zeckenstichs bildet und *circa ein bis zwei Zentimeter groß* ist. Diese harmlose Rötung juckt meist stark und verschwindet nach einigen Tagen oder spätestens einer Woche wieder. Zudem fehlen die Anzeichen einer Infektion.



zeckenstiche ohne rötung kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

was mich immer wieder wundert ist, dass offensichtlich manche Leute überhaupt nicht merken , dass sie von einer Zecke gestochen wurden.
Auch in dem von Jose verlinkten Artikel steht, dass etwa die Hälfte aller Zeckenstiche nicht bemerkt werden. Das ist mir rätselhaft, mich haben schon hunderte Zecken gestochen, gut den Moment des Einstichs spürt man nicht, aber spätestens nach einer halben Stunde fängt das bei mir zum Jucken an. Die Zecken, welche ich bei mir entfernt habe sind noch nie über das Stadium der Stecknadelkopfgröße hinausgekommen.
Das ist deshalb von Bedeutung, weil ja einzig eine relativ schnelle Entfernung die beste Vorbeugung gegen die Borreliose ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was mich immer wieder wundert ist, dass offensichtlich manche Leute überhaupt nicht merken , dass sie von einer Zecke gestochen wurden.
> Auch in dem von Jose verlinkten Artikel steht, dass etwa die Hälfte aller Zeckenstiche nicht bemerkt werden. Das ist mir rätselhaft, mich haben schon hunderte Zecken gestochen, gut den Moment des Einstichs spürt man nicht, aber spätestens nach einer halben Stunde fängt das bei mir zum Jucken an. Die Zecken, welche ich bei mir entfernt habe sind noch nie über das Stadium der Stecknadelkopfgröße hinausgekommen.
> ...



Ich habe zum Glück sehr selten zecken, aber wenn dann merke ich sie oft schon wenn sie auf mir rum krabbeln oder halt kurz nach dem Stich.
Allerdings ist es so das wenn andere eine zecke nach der anderen haben, ich teilweise gar keine habe.
Es gibt halt Leute die sind unheimlich attraktiv für die Viecher #c


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hat sich jemand schon mal impfen lassen?
 soll ja auch nicht ohne sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Baitmaker schrieb:


> hat sich jemand schon mal impfen lassen?
> soll ja auch nicht ohne sein.




Hallo,

gegen die Borreliose gibt es keine vorbeugende Impfung, hier hilft nur das schnelle Entfernen (in den ersten Stunden).
Gegen FSME lasse ich mich schon seit Mitte der 1980er Jahre Impfen (Grundimmunisierung durch drei Spritzen innerhalb eines Jahres, zweite nach 8-12 Wochen und die dritte so ein dreiviertel Jahr nach der zweiten, dann bis 60 Jahre alle fünf Jahre eine Auffrischungsimpfung, ab 60 alle 3 Jahre) Ich bin in sogenannten Hochrisikogebieten der FSME unterwegs und deren Erreger wird schon mit dem Stich übertragen, da hilft kein schnelles Entfernen wie bei der Borreliose.
Bis jetzt hatte ich nie irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen. Gut, die Einstichstelle schmerzt einige Tage leicht, wegen der Abwehrreaktion, aber nicht so stark wie nach einer Tetanusimpfung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@sprogoe,
danke für deine Fürsorge, in der Richtung kann man nicht genug sensibilisieren.

@Lajos1,
ja noch sieht es harmlos aus. Behalte es auch bezüglich der Wanderröte im Auge.

@Jose,
Leider hat es mich vor ein paar Jahren schon selbst erwischt.
Ganz so schlimm wie auf den von Dir verlinkten Bildern sah es bei mir zum Glück nicht aus, aber die scheix Borrelien mit all ihren Nebenwirkungen schleppe ich seitdem dennoch mit mir rum. 

@Lajos1, 
ja zum Glück juckt es und gut, wenn man dann soweit sensilibiert ist, um gleich nach zu schauen und sich nicht erst ewig lange durch die Kleidung, kratzt. 
Das mögen sie nämlich gar nicht.

@Zander Jonny, 
bei den Attraktiven bin ich ganz oben angesiedelt. Lasst das aber bitte nicht meine Frau wissen, sie ist doch so schrecklich eifersüchtig. 

@Baitmaker,
ja ich, aber leider zu spät und gänzlich Sicherheit gibt es dennoch nicht.
Auch mein Arzt hatte mich damals vor den eventuellen Folgen der Impfung gewarnt. 
Konnte es aber zum Glück ohne größere Nebenwirkung verbuchen. 

Wünsche allen noch eine schöne Pilz-Saison und seht zu, dass Ihr Zeckenfrei bleibt. 


 #h


----------



## warenandi (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin.
Ich selber habe innerhalb von einem Jahr zweimal Borreliose bekommen.
Hat meine Pumpe angegriffen was nicht mehr zu "reparieren" ist.
Richtig gesagt wurde das die Erreger im Darm der Zecke sitzen. Eine Übertragung dauert also. Es sei denn man quetscht in irgendeiner Form dieses Scheiß Vieh oder geht mit Desinfektion bei. Dann kann es passieren das sie sich übergibt und so schneller die Erreger überträgt. 
Es wird immer gesagt das es wichtig ist das der Kopf auch mit draußen ist. Wenn er drinnen bleibt und der Rest der Zecke nicht mehr dran hängt, ist das nicht weiter wild. Trotzdem immer besser wenn alles draußen ist.
Beobachte wie die Einstichstelle in etwa 6 Wochen aussieht. Wanderröte ja oder nein. Nicht drauf verlassen. Wenn du irgendwelche anderen Veränderungen an dir merkst, gehe zum Arzt. Es muss nicht immer zu einer Wanderröte kommen. Ich hatte diese nicht einmal gehabt.


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich mag diese Tiere nicht und deshalb laufe ich im wald auch immer mit einer zeckenschutzhose, -Hemd und -socken rum.

 werde mir noch eine kappe besorgen. seit dem hatte ich keine mehr. *auf holz klopf*


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



warenandi schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwelche anderen Veränderungen an dir merkst, gehe zum Arzt. Es muss nicht immer zu einer Wanderröte kommen. Ich hatte diese nicht einmal gehabt.



Hallo,

ja, das Ausbleiben der Wanderröte ist keine Garantie, das es einen nicht erwischt hat.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Baitmaker schrieb:


> ich mag diese Tiere nicht und deshalb laufe ich im wald auch immer mit einer zeckenschutzhose, -Hemd und -socken rum.
> 
> werde mir noch eine kappe besorgen. seit dem hatte ich keine mehr. *auf holz klopf*



Frage hierzu an ALLE

Ok die Kleidungsstücke sind imprägniert.
Aber was heißt das? 
Wenn ich irgendwo eine Zecke abstreife, bleibt sie dann nicht auch an dieser Kleidung hängen?
Sie spürt, he da gibt es nichts zu holen und krabbelt weiter.
In ihrem Idealfall doch bis sie ein Schlupfloch, Hosenbein, Hemdsärmel, zwischen den Knöpfen oder halt auch am Kragen findet. 

Im Prinzip also wie bei normaler Kleidung auch. 
Oder liege ich da falsch? Dann bitte ich um Aufklärung.

Bei Stechmücken, welche ja auch gerne mal durch den Stoff hindurch stechen,
leuchtet mir die Abwehr irgendwie eher ein. 



Oder überträgt sich die Imprägnierung automatisch mit auf die Haut und ergibt so den gewünschten Effekt? 


Wer etwas Genaueres dazu weiß, bitte gerne her damit. #6


----------



## Localhorst (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Oder überträgt sich die Imprägnierung automatisch mit auf die Haut und ergibt so den gewünschten Effekt?
> 
> 
> Wer etwas Genaueres dazu weiß, bitte gerne her damit. #6



Hi,

ich benutzte auch eine solche Anti-Zecken Hose zum Pilze sammeln aber auch zum Angeln. Sie hat reichlich Taschen, ist schön stabil und hält halt die Plagegeister ab.

Hier die Infos die ich habe. Beruht natürlich alles auf Herstellerangaben, kann also eine Tendenz ins Positive enthalten...Die Imprägnierung überträgt sich nicht auf die Haut. Es ist ein Insektizid enthalten, welches die Zecken und andere Insekten lähmt und sie somit abfallen lässt. Ich zB habe eine Hose der Marke ProVerde (Googeln bringt viele Anbieter und auch Infos über die Marke). Die ist als Arbeitshose angelegt und zugelassen nach Öko-Tex Standard 100 und zugelassen bei der Bundesanstalt für Arbeitsschutz und Arbeitsmedizin (der Satz ist copy/paste aus der Beschreibung der Hose, ich muss mich hier also wieder auf die Richtigkeit dieser Angaben verlassen).

Ich fand diese Siegel bzw. Zulassungen wichtig, da ich immerhin eine behandelte Hose an meine Haut lasse. Ich habe seitdem keine einzige Zecke mehr gehabt und bin in der Pilzsasion ca. 1mal pro Woche im tiefsten Unterholz.

*Zusammenfassung: Meine Zeckenhose ist praktisch, stabil und funktioniert. Die von Baitmaker angesprochenen Socken nutze ich übrigens auch um einen Einstieg in die Hose von unten zu verhindern.*

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also die Kleidung hat keine "normale" Beschichtung, sondern der Wirkstoff ist in die Fasern mit eingearbeitet.
 Das Prinzip funktioniert folgendermaßen:

 Die zecken haben speziell an den Unterseiten der Füße ganz feine und empfindlichen Sinneszellen.
 Der Wirkstoff in der Faser bewirkt das die Zecken sich die Füße "verbrennen". Das geht meist recht zügig. im Internet gibt es da Videos dazu. Und das geht soweit das die Zecke anfängt die Beine anzuheben und wenn sie weiter auf dem Stoff bleibt dann wird das für die Zecke so unangenehm das sie sich wie ein Käfer einrollt und sich fallen lässt. halt wie eine Spinne auf einer Herdplatte.

 Da es sich nicht um eine klassische Beschichtung handelt, halten die Kleindungsstücke je nach Hersteller bis zu 80-100 Wäschen, ohne die Wirkung zu verlieren.

 Und ja, das ganze ist von unabhängigen Laboren im Langzeittests untersucht worden und es ist für den Menschen unbedenklich.

 Klar ist das kein 100% Schutz aber bei weitem mehr als normale Kleidung.

 Könnt ja mal nach "zeckprotec" googeln.

 also bei mir geht es nicht mehr ohne #6


----------



## Baitmaker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Genau die Hose habe ich auch und die Socken und Hemd von zeckprotec.

 Mir fehlt noch eine Jacke und eine Kappe, mehr kann man nicht machen.


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sorry, aber womit alles Geld gemacht wird.....

Ich habe 2 Jahre Lang im Wald gearbeitet. Bekleidung mit Autan Plus eingesprüht und fertig.  Auch jetzt mache ich das noch so, wenn ich in die Pilze gehe und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten und Einschätzungen. #6


----------



## jochen68 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

... mal wieder Substanz zum Thema. Eigentlich wollte ich einen Jog machen, aber das wurde eher "stop and go". Kam nämlich rein "zufällig" ersten mal dies Jahr an meiner Topp-Pfiffi-Location vorbei. Und die ließ mich nicht im Stich, ca. 4 Pfund Beute. Den Rest stehen lassen, wird eh eine anstrengende Putz-Session


----------



## Ossipeter (23. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da haste die Jogginghose ganz schön voll gemacht!


----------



## jochen68 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da haste die Jogginghose ganz schön voll gemacht!


... Stoffbeutel ist zu Pilzzeiten beim laufen immer "am Mann" ;-)

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ladi74 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hatte diese Woche ne Baustelle nördlich Aschaffenburg...
Die Steinis standen an einem stark frequentierten Fostweg. Wir haben vom LKW aus gesehen und gesammelt! 
"Blinde" Jogger und Hundeführer waren genug unterwegs.#c
Die Rotfußröhlinge waren ein willkommener "Beifang".
Mein polnischer Kollege war ausm Häuschen! 
Bei ihm, in der Region, gibts dieses Jahr fast keine Pilze.














Heute war der Sprinter komplett zugehängt! 
Hab leider kein Foto gemacht, mit den Girlanden..., weil,  Freitag gehts nur noch Heeme!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier gehts jetzt mit den Steinpilzen richtig los. 

War heute im Wald um die letzten Sturmschäden aufzuarbeiten und habe dabei immer wieder Steinpilze gesehen, nach dem 10. Steinpilz den ich gesehen hab, hab ich mir gedacht, jetzt nehm ich mir doch ein paar mit.


----------



## bonobo (27. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Echt fies, wenn hier unter der Woche Pilze zur Schau gestellt werden. Gestern konnte ich endlich los...





















Sieht so aus, als hätte er eine harte Nacht hinter sich. :k


----------



## Zico (28. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nicht schlecht Franz #6

mit der Kettensäge auf Steinis los :vik:

Spaß beiseite ...bei uns ist erst mal Pause.
Das einzige was ich gestern und heut morgen
gefunden habe sind " Alte Kameraden "
Völlig verwurmt und weich wie Bolle.

Denke das wir mal ne Woche warten müssen.

Gruß Zico


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier is Ostbayern gehts was Steinpilze angeht im Moment ziemlich rund. Das Bild hat mir gestern Abend ein Kumpel geschickt.


----------



## bootszander (28. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

O es mehr als 2 kg sind?

Am wochenende (samstag u. sonntan) war ich in offenburg, keine pilzgegend. Da bin ich lieber an die staustufe am rhein grfahren. Tolles wallergewässer oberhalb.


----------



## bootszander (28. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ob es mehr als 2 kg sind?

Am wochenende (samstag u. sonntag) war ich in offenburg, keine pilzgegend. Da bin ich lieber an die staustufe am rhein grfahren. Tolles wallergewässer oberhalb.


----------



## Jose (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war gestern. massenhaft kleinkernige hexen, ganz gut steinis - von kleinkernig (wenige) bis reichlich 'aufgabe efüllte' riesenlappen.

morgen solls UNwetter geben - also heute nocheins.

geschenkt, bei 36° + kein bock auf gegarte steinis.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute Abend nochmal kurz draußen, hier steht alles voll mit Steinpilzen. 
Aber die gute Zeit ist schon wieder rum, am meisten "neue" kamen so am Samstag/Sonntag. Jetzt wirds weniger. 

Ich hab mir ein paar fürs Abendessen mitgenommen, den Rest hab ich stehen lassen. Bin einfach zu faul, die irgendwie zu verwerten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

tolle Bilder, Franz!


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

die Bilder erinnern mich an Arnbruck|wavey:


----------



## Jose (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

mir sagen franzls bilder vor allem "zu spät".

ok, für bayr. schwammerlnmitknödelund... tun ses noch. schudder...


----------



## Zico (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin,

hier ist es auch zu spät. War heute 4 Stunden im Wald.
Bin nu mit eingen Kaninchenbauten per Du.
Zigmal die Haxen verbogen...und keine verwertbaren Pilze.

Mal den Regen abwarten.

Gruß Zico


----------



## Zico (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@bastido

die Krausen Glucken kommen bei uns erst im September....

Beneide Dich |wavey:

Gruß Zico


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Krause Glucken stehen hier auch schon. Aber das Putzen ist da sehr mühsam, deshalb lass ich die immer stehen. Oder gibts da einen Trick?

@Jose
deswegen hab ich die alten auch stehen lassen und mir nur die paar genommen, die ich heute essen wollte. Gabs heute übrigens als Steinpilz-Risotto


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Yep, 
 die Krause Glucke auseinander bröseln, in ein Sieb geben und mit einem kräftigen Duschstrahl abbrausen.

 Oder / Und

 Die zerpflückte Glucke in eine Schüssel mit Wasser gebeneben und durchspülen. Der leichte Schmutz  treibt auf und kann abgeschüttet werden. Die schweren Partikel setzen sich am Boden ab.

 #h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Yep,
> die Krause Glucke auseinander bröseln, in ein Sieb geben und mit einem kräftigen Duschstrahl abbrausen.
> 
> Oder / Und
> ...



Jepp, stört Glucken weniger als andere Pilze. Glucken stehen zu lassen, grenzt an ein Verbrechen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tipp zur Glucke (weil da oft noch diverses Viehzeug drinhockt):
ZUERST die zerteilte Glucke ca. ne Minute in Salzwasser baden.

Was an Krabbelzeug noch lebt, schiesst dann raus...

DANN erst abspülen mit Süßwasser und die Pilze immer wieder raus aufs Sieb.

DAS MEHRMALS!!! (wie oft ist einfach - solange bis man im Restwasser kein Sandkorn mehr sieht! Wie beim Spinat..) ..

Dann den Pilz entweder mit Salatschleuder oder im Tuch richtig trocken schleudern.

Dann erst nach Wunsch verarbeiten und essen..
Mühsam, aber lohnt sich bei der Glucke...


----------



## -MW- (30. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also bei uns im Taunus auch alles voll, Steinpilze Maronen Rotfußrührlinge etc...waren schön im Wald sammeln, Kind hatte 6 zecken, ich 3 Zecken und die Frau nur eine, trotz absuchen und duschen.....diese unnützen Drecksviecher#q......nächste Mal muss die Chemiekeule mit

 ..und was sind krause Glucken, kann da jmd. mal n Foto posten wenn die so lecker sind?


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So sehen die aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

einen Vorteil haben die krausen Glucken noch: ich habe noch keine mit Madenbefall gefunden und wenn man eine ordentliche hat, kann man eigentlich heimgehen, die reicht als Mahlzeit.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## -MW- (2. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

danke für das Foto, aber gesehen habe ich die bei uns noch nicht, muss mal gezielt drauf achten...

 Verwechslungsgefahr besteht keine bei den Krauseglucken?


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

naja etwas näher sich damit befassen sollte man schon:
http://www.derpilzberater.de/verwechslungen-2.html

 nur anhand von Bildern würde ich nicht unbedingt Pilze bestimmen wollen

 Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab heute mal einen kleinen Spaziergang gemacht. 

Aktuell ist wenig los was Schwammerl angeht. 

Ein paar junge Maronen konnte ich sehen - sonst nur "Altbestand"...


----------



## daci7 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute Morgen mal ein bisschen durch den Wald gegangen - rappelvoll mit Maronen *aber alle* voll Maden. Selbst die vermeintlich jungen waren voll mit den Biestern.
:r


----------



## Franz_16 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab heute auch noch eine Pilzart gesehen, die ich nicht kenne. 

Kann jemand sagen was das ist?


----------



## Franzl1620 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Franz

Scho amol was von am Milchbrätling gehört, schaut fast so 
aus(am Foto schwer zu erkennen), wennst a Stück abbrichst kommt weiße Milch raus.

Gruß Franz


----------



## Franz_16 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Franz,
ja - Milchbrätling kenn ich grundsätzlich, finde ich aber fast nie :q 

Ein Bekannter von mir mit viel Expertise meint, das wären Rötliche Holzritterlinge ( Tricholomopsis rutilans ). 

siehe:
https://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/RoetlicherHolzritterling.htm

Ich denke er hat recht. #6


----------



## Franzl1620 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Is a ok (Milchbrätling is lecker)


----------



## jochen68 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

... eher keine Brätlinge!! Ich habe mit viel Glück früher schon so einige sammeln können und schon der Hut sieht ganz anders aus als auf den Bild hier weiter oben!! 

War auch letzten Sonntag vorm Angeln mal in den Wäldern am Angelsee schauen, die Sonne schien ausnahmsweise vom Himmel, da wollte ich mich im Boot nicht direkt schon mittags braten lassen. Einige schöne, wurmfreie Maronen, die im Gulasch endeten und überraschenderweise zwei Schönfüsse, die finde ich ganz selten mal hier (die kamen aber NICHT ins Gulasch). Maronen (nicht Hexen)  - sofern noch recht klein und knackig - ziehe zumindest ICH zuweilen den Steinpilzen vor. Sie haben den Duft und Geschmack, der für mich das absolute "Waldpilzaroma" verkörpert. 

Vorgestern mit dem Sohn noch mal kurz los, aber außer vielen vergammelten Strubbelköpfen und einem Steinpilz ganz wenig.


----------



## bootszander (4. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Franz 16.
Es sind holzritterlinge. 
Warum sie dieses jahr so zahlreich sind und auch in gruppen wachen ??? Meist finde ich sie immer nur einzeln. Und dann nehme ich ihn gerne mit weil ich am liebsten eine mischpfanne esse, jeder bissen ein anderer geschmack. 
Aber nicht zu viele sammeln und in die pfanne hauen, nur in maßen wie bei den fichten-reizkern sonnst verdirbt man sich die übrigen. 
Zur zeit gibt es viele semmelstoppelpilze und riesenschrimlinge.
Ich glaube das es dieses jahr auch viele violetten rötelritterlinge geben wird. 
Aber es fehlt wieder regen in unserer region (mittelhessen). Die pilze die wachsen sind schnell madig. Die saison fängt ja jetzt erst an. 
Also noch viel glück beim pilze fangen (suchen)?
Gruß Jürgen  (bootszander)


----------



## jochen68 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute mal wieder ein kleines Läufchen gewagt und es kamen mehr Kilometer raus da weniger Pilze. Schlecht für die Pfanne, gut fürs Gewicht ;-) Für ein schönes Pilzgericht reicht es aber, die Durchschnittsgröße ist passabel. Es häufen sich hier die Semmelstoppelpilze, da fürchte ich, dass die Saison auf Pfifferlinge hier fast schon vorbei ist. Hab mal einen mitgenommen (Bild), aber ein Freund von denen bin ich nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@bootszander
Vielen Dank für die Info, Jürgen! 
Du schreibst:


> Zur zeit gibt es viele semmelstoppelpilze



Stimmt. Kann ich bestätigen, habe ich auch enige gesehen. Ich nehme die aber nicht mit, hast du die schon gegessen? Sind die genießbar? 

@Jochen
Immerhin Pfifferlinge, was die kleinen gelben angeht bin ich schlecht aufgestellt - da hab ich aktuell keine einzige produktive Stelle mehr. :c


----------



## Jose (4. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

essbar, aufwändiges säubern.
stehen lassen, für notzeiten merken.

hochwertig ist anders


----------



## bootszander (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo franz 16
Wie jose schon sagt, essbar. (Nur die kleinen verwenden)
Ich nehme immer gerne auch als minderwertig eingestufte pilze mit. Denn erst sie ergeben eine vielfältig geschmackfolle Pilzpfanne.

Aber wie ich schon sagte nicht zu viele da sie dann ein übergewicht bekommen können und die pilzpfanne geschmacklich sich ins negative verwandeln würde. 

Es gibt viele pilze die als minderwertig eingestuft sind aber gerade sie machen eben eine gute pilzpfanne aus.

Bis hin zu vollkommen geschmacklosen pilzen wie das judasohr.
Um beim judasohr mal zu bleiben, dieses kann das ganze jahr gesammelt werden und ich möchte es auch nicht missen. 
Warum, ein einfacher nudelteller wird mit ihnen nur alleine schon optisch zu einem genuss?

Es müssen halt nicht immer nur steinpilze sein???

(Versuche doch einfach mal einen pilzkenner in deiner umgebung zu finden der dir noch weitere tipps geben kann.)

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## eiswerner (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns bisher schöne Pfifferlinge aber jetzt kommen erst mal 2 Wochen Norwegen eventuell gibt's dort jetzt auch Pfifferlinge?
Letztes Jahr war nix mit Pfifferlingen in Norwegen.


----------



## chester (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich hab letzte Woche in Südnorwegen einiges an Pilzen gefunden. Also nur zu.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@bootszander
Danke für die Rückmeldung #6 
Ja, vllt. mach ich mal bei so einer Pilzexkursion mit, werden hier auch immer wieder angeboten. 

Hab heute auch mal wieder einen Spaziergang gemacht. So richtig viel ist nicht los. Am ehesten könnte man Maronen finden. 

Mir ist heute noch ein verspäteter Steinpilz über den Weg gelaufen, der Stiel war so dick, dass ich ihn mit den Fingern gar nicht umschließen konnte. 

Außerdem hab ich Hexenröhrlinge gesehen, leider schon zu alt. 
An der Stelle habe ich vor Jahren schonmal welche gefunden - und Dank dem Thread hier dann auch zuordnen können. 

Außerdem hab ich noch Schirmlinge gefunden. Ich denke das sind Safran-Schirmlinge - oder?


----------



## bootszander (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Franz 16
Erstes bild= der dürfte noch gut sein wenn nicht maden.
Zweites= hexenröhrling kopfliegend dürfte noch gut sein.
(futter entfernen, braten,backen,trocknen oder froster. Im franzosenland sind sie beliebter wie bei uns die steinis.)
Drittes = Ja es dürften die großen riesenschimlinge sein. Dunkler stiel, hohl. Wenn er kleiner ist, safran riesenschirmling. Nicht so hoch und rötlichen stich. Es gibt aber auch den stink-schirmling. Einfach riechen. Wenn verwechsung auch kein problehm, geschmacklich wirst du es schon merken.
So und nun schnell panieren wie ein schnitzel, sehr seher lecker.
Vier= an die türken verschenken die essen sie gerne und wenn zu viele gegessen, ab ins krankenhaus. (Sind alkoholersatz für sie).

Tip.
Bei den pilzführungen gibt es große unterschiede.
Suche dir lieber einen guten pilzkenner.

Weiter so. 
Meine ausbeute heute war mehr ein spaziergang, einfach zu trocken hier. (ein steini, ein paar maronen ein pfefferröhrling und ein pelrpilz.)
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schirmlinge sind meine absoluten Lieblingspilze. Einfach in die Pfanne bis sie goldbraun sind. Muss wohl auch mal los, aber glaube hier wird nicht viel stehen...


----------



## bootszander (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wieso wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@bootszander
Hab mir den Steinpilz heute mitgenommen, gabs als Beilage zum Steak  

Die anderen Pilze hab ich alle stehen lassen, ich nehm meistens nur das mit was ich sofort verwerten möchte. Mir gefallen die Pilze auch, wenn sie im Wald stehen. So ein schöner Steinpilz oder auch ein Fliegenpilz... das ist doch ein herrliches Bild!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bootszander schrieb:


> Wieso wo wohnst du denn?



Schaumburger Land  Bei Hannover. Es gab früher noch recht viele Pilze...vor allem Maronen und Schirmlinge, aber meine Stellen wurden jedes Jahr schlechter. Mittlerweile bin ich froh, wenn ich mal so 10 Pilze finde. Die Zeiten der vollen Körbe ist hier lange vorbei. Wurde auch sehr viel abgeholzt.


----------



## Zico (6. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin 

da eben nix anbeißt. Muss ich nu morgen mal raus.
Hab aber meine Zweifel das da schon wieder was ist.
Allerdings sagen Nachbarn das die Steinis wieder kommen.
Nur ..... ich weiß nicht wo |evil:

Werde mal mal alle bekannten Stellen abklappern.

P.S. Gruß an Horst 

Du liest ja mit 

Zico


----------



## bootszander (6. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo D1985
Hanover ist eine weiße ecke auf meiner landkarte. Dort kam ich recht selten mal hin. 
Meine steinpilzplätze fahre ich auch nur zwei drei mal im jahr an da nur die hinfahrt schon 106 klm sind. Und das reicht dann auch für den froster. Für die mischpilze habe ich den taunus 10 min. den  stadtwald 20 min. und den odenwald oder spessart 30 bis 40 min. Aber wenn es bei dir noch nicht mal die mischpilze gibt kann ich dir nur raten bleib beim angeln. 
Oder kennst du einfach zu wenig mischpilze?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Viele essbare Pilze kenne ich nicht muss ich sagen. Schirmlinge, Maronen, Steinpilze, Birkenpilze. Das sind die Pilze, die ich / wir immer so gesammelt haben. Dazu kamen noch Reizker, die ich aber nie mochte und heute wohl auch nicht mehr sicher bestimmen kann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bootszander schrieb:


> Drittes = Ja es dürften die großen riesenschimlinge sein. Dunkler stiel, hohl. Wenn er kleiner ist, safran riesenschirmling. Nicht so hoch und rötlichen stich. Es gibt aber auch den stink-schirmling. Einfach riechen. Wenn verwechsung auch kein problehm, geschmacklich wirst du es schon merken.
> So und nun schnell panieren wie ein schnitzel, sehr seher lecker.



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur vom Verzehr von Safranschirmlingen abraten. Beziehungsweise, ich werde wohl was anderes gegessen haben. Ich weiß nicht womit ich die verwechselt habe, aber ich ess garantiert nie wieder was, was so aussieht #t:q

Nein also, es gibt hier sicherlich einige, die die absolut sicher bestimmen können. Aber man vertut sich da schneller als man denkt und ich war mir auch sicher.

War gestern im Wald. Ein Parasol stand da auch, aber wie gesagt kann ich sowas nicht mehr essen. Ansonsten viele komplett vergammelte Steinpilze, die wohl in meinem Urlaub aussporen durften und eine schöne Portion Pfifferlinge. Auch mal richtig schöne, nicht nur so winzdinger. Waren lecker!


----------



## bootszander (7. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo scorp.
Da mußt du aber odendlich daneben gelangt haben?

Gerade der große riesenschirmling kann man fast schon als regenschirm benutzen. Und der safran ist nur etwas kleiner und hat einen rosa stich. Aber alle haben einen holen stiel. Wenn man sie abbricht muss es knacken.

Ich kann mir eigendlich nur vorstellen das du sie mit dem garten riesenschirmling oder gar mit dem strubbelkopf verwechselt hast.

Das werden wohl auch die anderen bestätigen können das die schirmpilze schon von weitem zu sehen, erkennen und zu bestimmen sind. 

Schade es ist ein vorzüglicher pilz und für viele lieber wie der steinpilz. 
Den solltest du dir noch mal richtig zeigen lassen. 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo scorp.
> Da mußt du aber odendlich daneben gelangt haben?
> 
> Gerade der große riesenschirmling kann man fast schon als regenschirm benutzen. Und der safran ist nur etwas kleiner und hat einen rosa stich. Aber alle haben einen holen stiel. Wenn man sie abbricht muss es knacken.
> ...



https://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/2007Suchfunktion.htm

Naja Schirmlinge sind wie jeder Pilz, für den der sie kennt zu bestimmen|supergri

 sorry, einfach Schirmling in das Fenster schreiben und auf Suche klicken


----------



## bootszander (7. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Richtig. Für den der sie kennt sind pilze leicht zu bestimmen. Und schimpilze sind sehr einfach zu bestimmen. Z.B. perlpilze, hier würde ich schon sagen, sie sollten nur von geübten pilzkennern gesammelt werden. Generell sollte man immer nur pilze sammeln die man zu 100 % kennt. Es ist auch nicht schlimm wenn die schirmpilze stehen bleiben dann haben wir halt mehr. Aber so gemein wollen wir dann doch nicht sein, oder? 
Ein pilzkenner findet immer genug pilze für eine mahlzeit und so helfe ich gerne im wald aus.

Ich hab schon erlebt wie man vom sozialamt den leuten ein pilzbuch für 4,5 € gab und sie in den wald schickte zum pilze suchen. Sie fragten mich: ist das der? Ich schenkte im meine pilze und gab im den rat es besser sein zu lassen. Das Sozialamt wollte sich wohl das sozialgeld spahren???

Pilze sehen nach standort, wetterbedingungen (regen, trockenheit) usw immer etwas anders aus, da kann man nicht einfach ein billiges buch geben und die leute in den wald schicken. Das ist schon..........  .

Gut die meisten pilzsucher sind eigenbrödler aber sind wir mit unserem wissen auf die welt gekommen oder haben wir es von anderen gelernt? 
Dann sollten wir auch so gut sein und unser wissen weitergeben. 

Es ist auch richtig das die pilzsucher mehr werden wie auch die angler. 
OK, es ist jedem seine entscheidung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Respekt, Bootszander, Du hast da augenscheinlich ne Menge Hintergrund(wissen)..


----------



## bootszander (8. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke Thomas.
Aber respekt (???) 
So sehe ich das nicht. Ich angel seit meiner kindheit. 
Und das pilze suchen habe ich so zu sagen schon in die wiege gelegt bekommen als meine schwester und ich mit meinem vater in den wald gingen. Mein vater ist aus der drestener gegend und meine mutter aus leipsch (leipzig) und das erzgebirge ist natürlich eine gute pilzgegend. 
(Meine schwester und ich sind in Ffm. Geb.)
So bin ich immer gerne in der natur und erst recht jetzt wo ich rentner bin. 
Wenn ich anderen zu unserem hobby tipps geben kann so tue ich dieses gerne, warum soll ich es mit ins grab nehmen? 
Ich wünsche dir noch recht gute fische und viele pilze Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Wenn ich anderen zu unserem hobby tipps geben kann so tue ich dieses gerne, warum soll ich es mit ins grab nehmen?


Topp-Einstellung! DANKE dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



> Wenn ich anderen zu unserem hobby tipps geben kann so tue ich dieses gerne, warum soll ich es mit ins grab nehmen?


Topp-Einstellung! DANKE dafür!


----------



## Forellenjaeger (8. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Werde am Wochenende mal wieder los.
Gab letztes mal beim schnellen durchgehen im Wald einige Steinis


----------



## Forellenjaeger (8. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Denke mal das jetzt deutlich mehr zu finden ist an
Steinis und Maronen


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo scorp.
> Da mußt du aber odendlich daneben gelangt haben?
> 
> Gerade der große riesenschirmling kann man fast schon als regenschirm benutzen. Und der safran ist nur etwas kleiner und hat einen rosa stich. Aber alle haben einen holen stiel. Wenn man sie abbricht muss es knacken.
> ...



Ja war auch nicht in DE. Hab mein Wissen von hier auf Spanien übertragen. War mir eigentlich sicher Safranschirmlinge gefunden zu haben, genau wie du es beschreibst. Ich weiß auch garnicht was es letztendlich gewesen ist. Lecker waren sie auch! Nochmal zeigen lassen brauch ich mir das nicht. Ich bleib bei meinen heimischen Pilzen, Lamellos sind jetzt allerdings nicht mehr so meins. Ich kann keinen gegrillten Champignon essen z.B. Die Ähnlichkeit vom Geschmack, da leuten alle Alarmglocken, das kann ich nicht runterschlucken. 

Und deshalb bin ich da voll bei dir, nichts sammeln was man nicht zu 100% bestimmen kann und am besten mal einmal vom Experten, meist kennen wir Angler da ja irgendeinen anderen Angler, der auch Pilze sammelt. Sich da einmal eben auch zeigen lassen, wie die Verwechslung aussieht. Man muss immer auch die erkennen können. Und ein Pilz weniger in der Pfanne ist viel mehr wert als ne Nacht im Krankenhaus oder der Bedarf nach einer neuen Leber. 

Ich sammel jedenfalls keinen Pilz mehr in Spanien. Obwohl es da so super leckere orangene geben soll, die ein Freund unbedingt mal mit mir sammeln gehen will. Die Parasole neben dem Weg in einem meiner Sammelwälder bleiben jetzt auch stehen um jemand anderen zu erfreuen. 

War heute mal wieder im Wald. Von oben und unten nass geworden aber nur einen Steinpilz gefunden, 2 Pfifferlinge und ein paar Semmelstoppler. Magere Ausbeute. Es schüttet jetzt seitdem in einem durch, der Wald ist nass, nur die Pilze, die ich gern hätte wollen irgendwie noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (9. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So gerade aus den Wald gekommen
Viel war nicht los 2 Steinis und 13 Maronen


----------



## zokker (11. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wieso ist der Pilze-Tröht unter Fischrezepte zu finden?

Gestern Morgen um 8 Uhr,






um 11 Uhr.





Heute um 11 Uhr.










Gruß|wavey:


----------



## aalpietscher (11. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die willst du alle essen zokker?:q


Ich war gestern auch mit meinen liebsten im wald aber da stand kaum was...

Ne halbe Hand voll pfifferlinge und ne ganze Hand voll maronen sehr mau.

Die Körbe der anderen Sammler sahen auch nicht besser aus.

Vielleicht geh ich am we nochmal. ..Wasser hatten wir letzte Woche ja mehr als genug. 


Gruß. ..|wavey:


----------



## zokker (11. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Die willst du alle essen zokker?:q



#d#d#d nöööööö, lieber nicht ...


----------



## Jose (11. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> ...Ich war gestern auch mit meinen liebsten im wald aber da stand kaum was...




sollte man dem boardferkelfahnder melden :m


----------



## aalpietscher (11. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Och nööö...:m


Gruß. ..|wavey:


----------



## zokker (12. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Impressionen











Weiß einer was das für Pilze sind? Sie haben Röhren.






Ein paar gab es zum Abendbrot.






Gruß|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

auf welchen Fjell treibst Du Dich rum|kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (12. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



angler1996 schrieb:


> auf welchen Fjell treibst Du Dich rum|kopfkrat



Die Bilder sind heute auf einer Mini-Insel in Schweden entstanden. Frauchen hat mich aus 1000m Entfernung geknipst|bigeyes.


----------



## angler1996 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hähä, die ist riesig|wavey:
 ne, Fernprognose mach ich nicht


----------



## jochen68 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

... auf die Pfiffis ist doch Verlass. Mal wieder aufgerafft zu einem kleinen Läufchen und drei Stellen im Abstand von je ca. einem Kilometer abgeklappert, zwei waren so naja, an einer standen dann aber jede Menge. Hoffe, die AB-Pilzpolizei lässt das noch als persönlichen Bedarf (der bei mir natürlich immer sehr hoch ist) durchgehen |supergri

(ooops - Bild war wech)


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

hab´ auch fette beute gemacht.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Den Schnecken hat`s geschmeckt.


























Steht hier alles von voll. Weiß einer was das für welche sind?
















Gruß#h


----------



## jochen68 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

... zokker, das sieht sehr nach Kuhröhrling aus. Leider nur mäßige Küchenqualität ...

Ich habe heute beim Spazierengehen mit Sohn an einem meiner Angelgewässer (ohne angeln) Austernseitlinge entdeckt. Überraschender Fund an diesem Ort und zu dieser Zeit!
Leider zu wenige um die Küche zu bereichern, sie durften stehen bleiben. Aber werde da sicher noch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Zokker

Sieht stark nach Kuhröhrling aus. Ist Essbar wenn es der ist.


----------



## Jose (20. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

denke auch an kuhröhrling und sind essbar.

bei "essbar" muss ich immer an den seligen englisch-unterricht denken:

eatable or edible?
shit is eatable :m


----------



## zokker (20. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Danke, an alle. Werde sie aber nicht probieren. Wir haben hier im Urlaub(Schweden) schon 3 Mal Pilze gegessen und jetzt reicht es auch. 
Pilze muß man hier nicht suchen, man brauch sie nur zu holen.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für welche sind ? Davon stehen hier Unmengen rum. Danke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab eben nachgeschaut. Dürfte wohl ein kahler Krempling sein. https://www.natur-in-nrw.de/HTML/Pilze/Boletales/PB-34.html

Da verzichte ich dann lieber auf den Verzehr [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bild 1+2 ist aber nicht der gleiche Pilz wie auf Bild 3


----------



## bootszander (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Franz
Ich sammel ca. 30 essbare pilzarten aber diesen nicht. Ich tippe mal auf eine kremplingsart. 
Bei 2000 pilzarten in unserer region muss man auch nicht alle kennen. 
Trotzdem werde ich mal in meinen büchern nachschlagen ob ich sie finde. Aber zu einer genauen bestimmung müßte ich in vollständig in den händen haben von der wurzel angefangen. 
Frage: was willst du damit bezwecken wenn du einen namen dafür hast?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@honeybee
Ich denke, das sind alles die gleichen. Bei den kleinen ist der Rand noch eingerollt, wenn sie größer werden dann nicht mehr. Die rotbraune Verfärbung am Anschnitt bzw. an den Lamellen haben sie zumindest alle gemeinsam. 

@bootszander
Danke für die Info. Interessiert mich einfach, habe jetzt 25 Jahre lang nur die üblichen verdächtigen wie Steinpilze, Maronen, Birkenpilze, Rotkappen und Pfifferlinge gesammelt - jetzt wirds Zeit, dass ich mir auch die anderen mal anschaue. 

Aussehen tut er ja wirklich zum reinbeißen, wenn der da so exponiert da steht


----------



## bootszander (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Franz
Pilz eins habe ich diese woche auch schon in der hand gehabt.
Kenne ihn aber nicht.
Zur anderen gruppe, wie gesagt müßte ich in der hand haben um die genauen merkmale feststellen zu können.
Tut mir leid muss ich passen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bootszander (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja Franz wie gesagt bei 2000 pilzarten kannst du noch viel anschauen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jürgen 
Kein Problem  Dann ists auch keine Schande wenn ich ihn nicht erkannt habe :q 

Wenn es der kahle Krempling ist, wovon ich ausgehe, dann ist dieser als giftig eingestuft. Also besser stehen lassen.


----------



## Jose (21. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... Interessiert mich einfach, habe jetzt 25 Jahre lang nur die üblichen verdächtigen wie Steinpilze, Maronen, Birkenpilze, Rotkappen und Pfifferlinge gesammelt - jetzt wirds Zeit, dass ich mir auch die anderen mal anschaue...



bleib lieber dabei dann haste wohl noch die nächsen 25


----------



## Kauli11 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Stimme Jana zu.
die ersten beiden Bilder brauchen nicht unbedingt Kremplinge zu sein.
Bild 3&4 ist Kahler Krempling!
Bevor er als giftig eingestuft wurde, haben wir früher massenhaft davon gegessen.
Hieß seinerzeit " Speckpilz der Westfalen".
Wurde hier haufenweise verzehrt und mir ist kein Fall bekannt,wo der Kahle Krempling zum Tode geführt hat.
Wurde abgekocht, Kochwasser wurde weggeschüttet und dann in der Pfanne mit Speck,Zwiebeln, Pfeffer und Salz gebraten.
Heute sammel ich den natürlich auch nicht mehr.

#h


----------



## Kauli11 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@ Jose,

jeder Pilz ist essbar......
manche nur einmal.:q


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

ja, der "Kahle Krempling", in alten Pilzbüchern stand er als geniessbar drin, dann, ab so Mitte/Ende der 1970er als "verdächtig" und später dann eben als "giftig", wobei anscheinend bis heute nicht geklärt ist, ob man nach der 5., 50., Mahlzeit oder auch überhaupt nicht über den Jordan geht.
Ich habe ihn früher auch ein paar mal gegessen, aber seit rund 40 Jahren nicht mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja, der kahle Krempling galt früher als guter Speisepilz. Ich sammelte ihn in meiner Jugend regelmäßig, weil sehr würzig. 
Dann hieß es auf einmal, er hätte ein Gift, dass die roten Blutkörperchen schädigen würde und wurde als giftig eingestuft.


----------



## fish4fun (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Darf ich einmal um Eure Unterstützung bitten? Ob und welche Kandidaten ich hier gefunden habe. Links das gab es recht häufig und ich glaube als Kind Butterpilz dazu gesagt habe. Rechts der mit dem dicken Fuß müsste ja ein Steinpilz sein, beide haben von unten ein Schwämmchen.


----------



## fish4fun (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hie sollte die Qualität vom Bild besser werden:


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Darf ich einmal um Eure Unterstützung bitten? Ob und welche Kandidaten ich hier gefunden habe. Links das gab es recht häufig und ich glaube als Kind Butterpilz dazu gesagt habe. Rechts der mit dem dicken Fuß müsste ja ein Steinpilz sein, beide haben von unten ein Schwämmchen.



Hallo,

rechts Steinpilz, links Kuhröhrling (Suillus Bovinus).
Der ähnlich aussehende Butterpilz (Suillus Luteus) hat einen Ring am Stiel, der ja hier fehlt, er schmeckt besser als der Kuhröhrling.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## fish4fun (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Vielen Dank! Also sollte ich den Kuhröhrling besser da lassen wo er steht und mich nur auf die Steinpilze konzentrieren. |kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Also sollte ich den Kuhröhrling besser da lassen wo er steht und mich nur auf die Steinpilze konzentrieren. |kopfkrat




Hallo,

Du kannst den Kuhröhrling ja als sogenannten Füllpilz verwenden.
Du hast z.B. zwei/drei Steinpilze, die nicht für eine Mahlzeit ausreichen, dann kannst Du ja ein paar Kuhröhrlinge mit reintun.
Mach ich manchmal mit dem Sandröhrling auch so (der ist auch nichts Besonderes).

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Heute hab ich endlich mal wieder Eierschwammerl gefunden. Hab mir gleich die GPS-Koordinaten gespeichert, damit ich den Platz auch irgendwann mal wieder finde  

Ansonsten ist es überschaubar z.Zt. ein schöner Steinpilz, ein paar Maronen - aber für eine Mahlzeit reichts allemal!


----------



## honeybee (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ach ich geh dieses Jahr vieleicht auch nochmal. 
Nächste Woche vielleicht, da habe ich wieder etwas Zeit.

Dieses Jahr war ich nicht oft, da ich noch so viele getrocknete und sauer eingelegte von vor 2 Jahren habe. Und verschenken...nur an unsere älteren Nachbarn, die nicht mehr raus kommen in den Wald. Alle anderen können selber gehen....sind aber meist zu faul.

Interessieren würde es mich schon. Das letzte mal war der Harvester im Nachbarwald schon arg zu gange und in meinem "Pilzrevier" war schon angezeichnet. Wäre natürlich für mich nicht so toll, da ich mir dann erstmal was neus suchen müsste und sicherlich "meine" Mufflonherde" auch erstmal weg ist.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute früh auch mal sammeln...
Richtig junge und kräftige Steinpilze habe ich mir aussuchen dürfen und den Korb voll gemacht...
Ob am Waldrand, im Gras, Nadelholz oder sonst wo, der Wald war voll und unberührt...Hätte auch fünf Körbe voll machen können |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes...

Das hat ja richtig Spaß gemacht zu Sammeln ...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Darf ich einmal um Eure Unterstützung bitten? Ob und welche Kandidaten ich hier gefunden habe. Links das gab es recht häufig und ich glaube als Kind Butterpilz dazu gesagt habe. Rechts der mit dem dicken Fuß müsste ja ein Steinpilz sein, beide haben von unten ein Schwämmchen.





fish4fun schrieb:


> Hie sollte die Qualität vom Bild besser werden:





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> rechts Steinpilz, links Kuhröhrling (Suillus Bovinus).


|kopfkrat
Steinpliz???

Und da protestiert niemand? |motz:


Ich werf da jetzt mal einen Birkenpilz in den Wald...


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ich hab nur darauf gewartet. kein erhabenes helles netz aber schüppchen - kein steinpilz.
ob birkenpilz oder hainbuchenröhrling leg ich mich nicht fest.

https://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/Birkenpilz.htm
https://www.123pilze.de/DreamHC/Download/Hainbuchenroehrling.htm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich tendiere zum Birkenpilz, hatte auch so ein heute stehen lassen direkt zwei meter weiter neben den Birkenpilzen auf zweiten Bild von mir...
Der hatte auch so ein dicken stiel und sah gleich aus, was mich auch vewundert hat...
Deshalb sag ich mal Birkenpilz weil der bei mir auch neben den anderen gestanden hat, will mich aber nicht festlegen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe sogar ein Foto gemacht...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

zu fish4funs Stein/Birkenpilz. Könnte auch ein Birkenpilz sein, ich habe mich für den Steinpilz entschieden, da der Stiel ungewöhnlich dick ist und von der meist starken Beschuppung eigentlich nicht viel zu sehen ist.
Gut, gibt immer Variationen welche vom Idealbild abweichen.
Vom Steinpilz gibt es ja sogar drei unterschiedliche Arten.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## fish4fun (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus,

war klar das ich da wieder voll daneben liege mit dem Steinpilz.#d 

Wenigstens habe ich nichts giftiges mit Heim geschleppt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war klar das ich da wieder voll daneben liege mit dem Steinpilz.#d
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

Wennn Du bei den Röhrenpilzen die rotporigen stehen lässt (hier gibt es den einzig richtig giftigen unter den Röhrenpilzen, den Satanspilz und noch zwei ungenießbare, die anderen sind ok, aber nicht immer leicht zu bestimmen), kannst Du Dir höchstens den Gallenröhrling einhandeln (da sind die kleinen Exemplare u.U. mit dem Steinpilz zu verwechseln) und wenn Du da einen zwischen zehn Steinpilzen drin hast ist halt das ganze Pilzgericht für die Mülltonne und Du weisst, warum der Gallenröhrling heißt.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## fish4fun (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sind Röhrenpilze, das mit dem Schwamm und die anderen sind Lamellen?

Wenn ja sollte ich diese hier ja auch essen können:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eben war ich mal kurz im Wald und habe tatsächlich was gefunden. 20 Schirmpilze (Safran) teils in guter Größe, 4 Steinpilze und eine Marone. Wird mir für 2 Tage reichen...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Sind Röhrenpilze, das mit dem Schwamm und die anderen sind Lamellen?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fish4fun (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier noch ein witziger Pilz:


----------



## fish4fun (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und noch der hier, müsste ja dann auch überlebbar sein:

geht leider nicht!


----------



## Ukel (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@fish4fun:
Ganz rechts ziemlich sicher Birkenpilz, die drei anderen sehen nach Maronen aus. Bei diesen werden beim Drücken die Druckstellen blaugrün.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Hier noch ein witziger Pilz:



Hallo,

bei den Korallenpilzen (zu denen gehört Dein witziger Pilz) ist Vorsicht geboten, da gibt es essbare und ungenießbare bis giftige. Ich nehme von diesen nur die "Krause Glucke" mit, da ich die sicher bestimmen kann.
Mal eine Frage, wenn Du so an Pilzen interessiert bist; schau mal bei euch bei der Volkshochschule. Die machen manchmal so eintägige Exkursionen mit einem Pilzfachmann. Dabei lernst Du mehr als aus Büchern. Im Allgemeinen kommt man gut klar, wenn man so ca. 20 Pilze sicher bestimmen kann. Mehr ist für einen Otto-Normal-Sammler nicht nötig.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## fish4fun (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Lajos,

die VHS-Kurse sind hier leider alle ausgebucht und mit Wartelisten versehen. Gestern wäre einer gewesen, ich war aber zu spät dran gewesen. Hätte nicht gedacht das es solch eine Nachfrage gibt. Wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit einmal einen Pilzsammler im Wald treffe, schließe ich mich einfach an und sammel in sein Körbchen. Dümmer werde ich nimmer.  


Gruß


----------



## honeybee (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Sind Röhrenpilze, das mit dem Schwamm und die anderen sind Lamellen?
> 
> Wenn ja sollte ich diese hier ja auch essen können:



Von Linsk nach rechts

3x Marone 1x Birkenpilz

Und Pilze mit rotem Futter unten dran. Da gibt es nur einen den man nicht mitnehmen sollte bzw nicht essen soll.
Das wäre der Satansröhrling. Ich gehe sehr viel in den Wald und bisher habe ich nur 1 Exemplar hier gefunden und 1 letztes Jahr in den Rumänischen Karpaten.

Generell ist eine Pilzbestimmung anhand von mehr oder weniger guten Fotos wie Lotterie, da doch viele Faktoren zusammenspielen. 

Man hat m.E. zwei Möglichkeiten. 
1. die, die man nicht 100% selber bestimmen kann und sich unsicher ist......STEHEN LASSEN
2. die, die man nicht 100% selber bestimmen kann und sich unsicher ist......AB ZUM PILZBERATER. Aber dann den GESAMTEN FUND und nicht nur 3 oder 4.

Adressen für Pilzberatungsstellen findet man HIER

Deine 4 auf dem Bild zu sehenden sind recht einfach zu bestimmen. Wobei ich den Birkenpilz selber schon wieder hätte stehen lassen. Der sieht schon etwas "alt" aus.

Aber ansonsten.....Pilze anhand von Fotos zu bestimmen ist Russisch Roulette. Wenn Dir HansWurst erzählt der von dir gefundene Grüne Knollenblätterpilz ist ein Waldchampignon, dann wirst Du das wohl glauben und in den Pilzhimmel aufsteigen.

Daher: traue nur Dir selbst oder einen Fachmann vor Ort im realen Leben.

Es gibt auch Vereine die solche Pilzwanderungen veranstalten.
In Deinem Fall würde ich mich hier her wenden

Pilzkundliche AG Coburg 
Herr Harald Ostrow
Blumenstraße 14 
96271 Grub am Forst 
Telefon: 09560-469 
harald.ostrow@t-online.de


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

ich schrieb ja, dass der einzige wirklich giftige hier der Satansröhrling ist. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich aber auch den Purpurröhrling stehen lassen (in der Literatur als verdächtig bis ungenießbar aufgeführt).
Der netzstielige Hexenröhrling kann bei manchen Personen bei gleichzeitigem Genuss von Alkohol leichte Vergiftungsserscheinungen hervorrufen, muss man wissen bevor man den einsackt.
Dann hätten wir noch den, allerdings aufgrund seiner Seltenheit kaum in Frage kommenden, Dupains Hexenröhrling, auch der ist verdächtig. Alle mit rotem Futter.
Im Übrigen ist eine Bestimmung auf Fotos schwierig, das ist richtig.

Pilz heil

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir gab es heute einige Maronen


----------



## jochen68 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute einige Maronen



... na die sehen ja gut aus :q

Bei solcher Qualität schätze ich Maronen kulinarisch extrem hoch ein, guten Hunger!


----------



## fish4fun (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wow Jana,

vielen Dank für Deinen ausfürichen Beitrag!#6

Du hast einen sehr guten Blick, Pilz 4 war tatsächlich vom Vortag und lag immer noch da wo ich liegen gelassen habe, wegen keiner Ahnung und ich nicht erwartet habe überhaupt einen weiteren Pilz zu finden. Übrigens alle Pilze bis auf den ersten wurden wieder entsorgt und ich werde weiter üben überhaut welche zu finden. Vermutlich sehe ich nur jeden hundertsten Pilz überhaupt. |gr:

Daher habt Geduld wenn ich hier immer Mal um Unterstützung bitte, Konsum der Pilze ist für mich derzeit nachrangig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



fish4fun schrieb:


> und ich werde weiter üben überhaut welche zu finden. Vermutlich sehe ich nur jeden hundertsten Pilz überhaupt. |gr:
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Jose (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> fish4fun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und ich werde weiter üben überhaut welche zu finden. Vermutlich sehe ich nur jeden hundertsten Pilz überhaupt. |gr:
> ...




kann ich auch nur empfehlen und besonders, dass du z.b. im laubwald zu beginn ganz langsam gehst, den boden vor dir scharf im auge: wenn du dann den ersten pilz entdeckst und dich dann mal in die runde drehst, dann wirst du öfter schon fast erschrecken: du siehst die auf einmal, meist überall.

was den verlust der orientierung angeht - da hatte ich ja vor ein paar wochen ein teures erlebnis (taxi zurück).
seitdem hab ich aufm handy OruxMaps und verlaufen ist erledigt.


----------



## Zico (24. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo in die Runde 

Was ich ab und zu mache, wenn ich Steinpilze und Co finde...
Ich setzt mich mal hin und geniese den Moment.
Da tun sich dann ganz andere Blickwinkel auf #6
Jedenfalls in meinem Alter.
Ihr glaubt ja garnicht was man so übersehen kann.

In diesem Sinne.
In der Ruhe liegt die Macht ...oder Kraft ?

Gru0 Zico


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Das wohl mit Abstand schlechteste Jahr überhaupt . Wir hatten so viel Regen in der Lüneburger Heide dass ich annahm es rappelt mal so richtig aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall . Maronen und Steinpilze konnte ich an zwei Händen abzählen . Rotkappen und Birkenpilze gar nicht vorhanden . Voll das Desaster #c;+


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war gerade eben nochmal schnell vor der Tür um mir im letzten Tageslicht ein paar Pilze für mein Rührei heute Abend zu holen. 

Es war schon beinahe dunkel, da habe ich einen Pilzkreis gefunden. 

Siehe Bilder im Anhang.

Sah schon irgendwie etwas gruselig aus  

Die Pilze waren schneeweiß. Sie hatte unten Stacheln. Sind das weiße Semmelstoppelpilze? Hab sie stehen lassen, hatte fürs Abendessen genug Steinpilze.


----------



## wilhelm (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja Franz, wären wir noch im Mittelalter würde ich mir an deiner Stelle sorgen machen da du ja einen Hexenring entdeckt hast.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexenring


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

nix  Hexen!!
Aliens!!!!!

Hammerhart!


----------



## JottU (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also bei uns gibts die Semmelstoppelpilze in einem Waldstück auch in fast weiss. Aber auch nur da, keine Ahnung warum.
Gruseliger Pils - erst mal die Stoppeln, dann mal gelb mal weiss und jetzt noch dieses wachsen in mystischen Kreisen. In den Wald würd ich mich vorsehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da hat Franz im Winter nen Kreis in Schnee gepi......................
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

dann wär da ja gar nix (mehr)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bin nach Feierabend auch noch mal schnell los.
Wählerisch darf man aktuell noch nicht sein aber für ein leckeres Essen reicht es allemal.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Fischkopp61

Weil ich gerade deine Krause Glucken sehe. Wenn die oben etwas dunkler werden, kann man die trotzdem noch essen? Bin da immer unsicher....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Servus Franz,

dunkler wie aud dem Bild? Ja kein Problem.
Ist oft auch standortabhänig.
Ältere Krause Glucken erkennt man daran, dass sie von oben her dunkle Ränder bilden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Bin nach Feierabend auch noch mal schnell los.
> Wählerisch darf man aktuell noch nicht sein aber für ein leckeres Essen reicht es allemal.



Bei mir gabs nur halb so viele Pilze heute. Was sind das eigentlich ganz rechts außen für Röhrenpilze? Müssten am Stiel und Poren intensiv gelb sein. Die musste ich damals immer mitsammeln...aber kenne den Namen nicht einmal.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@D1985

Ich denke, das sind Rotfußröhrlinge oder wenn das Futter extrem gelb ist, Ziegenlippen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Yep, Rotfußröhrlinge#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Alles klar, danke


----------



## honeybee (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Soooooo ich konnte nicht widerstehen, obwohl ich eigentlich dieses Jahr nicht gehen wollte. Naja, gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall.

Dieses Jahr scheint mal wieder ein besonderes Rotkappenjahr zu sein. Solche Funde hatte ich dort vor 3 Jahren das letzte mal. Alle großen bzw Riesen Rotkappen sind stehen geblieben. 
Das selbe mit den Steinpilzen. Da aber alle Größen, da alle schon beim antippen sehr nachgaben. Egal ob klein oder groß......total verwurmt.

Mitgehen durften Flockenstielige Hexen, Fichtenreizger, Pfefferröhrlinge, Marone, eine handvoll Butterpilze, eine handvoll Hohlfußröhrlinge und Rotkappen


----------



## Rosi (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Jana, die sind ja riesig! Glückwunsch.#6

Irgendwie finde ich nie Rotkappen. Vielleicht wachsen die nicht im Küstenwald. Zur Zeit sind die Wälder voller Pilze. Der Hund hat gestern Maronen umgeschubst, als er am Wegrand schnupperte. In 10 Minuten hatte ich eine Hundetüte voll leckere Pilze zusammen. 2 Steinis, Anischampis, Rotfüßchen, Maggipilze, paar Pfifferlinge und Maronen.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Jana, die sind ja riesig! Glückwunsch.#6
> 
> Irgendwie finde ich nie Rotkappen. Vielleicht wachsen die nicht im Küstenwald. Zur Zeit sind die Wälder voller Pilze. Der Hund hat gestern Maronen umgeschubst, als er am Wegrand schnupperte. In 10 Minuten hatte ich eine Hundetüte voll leckere Pilze zusammen. 2 Steinis, Anischampis, Rotfüßchen, Maggipilze, paar Pfifferlinge und Maronen.



Hallo Rosi,

was verstehst du unter Maggipilz? |kopfkrat
Bei uns wurden früher die Kremplinge so genannt.

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

sind das die aus der Tüte ?
ne im ernst, würde auch gern wissen,. welch da gemeint sind


----------



## honeybee (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Es gibt ein paar Milchlinge, die stark nach Maggi riechen....Kampfermilchling und den filzigen Milchling (letzterer ist aber giftig)


----------



## JottU (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Halbe Stunde heute früh im Wald. Ist wohl ne Maronenschwemme zur Zeit hier.


----------



## Rosi (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hallo Rosi,
> 
> was verstehst du unter Maggipilz? |kopfkrat
> Bei uns wurden früher die Kremplinge so genannt.
> ...



Nein, der Kahle K. riecht nicht so sehr nach Maggi, eher muffig. 

Ich meine den Maggipilz, Lactarius helvus, früher Bruch Reizker (heute sagt man nur noch zu rot milchenden Milchlingen Reizker, der Maggipilz hat weiße Milch).  Er ist brüchig, ziemlich groß, trocken und der Hut ist wie mit einem Grauschleier überzogen. Sein Geruch entfaltet sich erst so richtg, wenn der Pilz getrocknet ist. Dann zerbröselt er zu Pilzpulver. 

Ich sammle die gern, sie ergeben ein haltbares Würzpulver.   Das Foto ist 10 Jahre alt, hier hatte noch nie jemand Beschwerden. In alten Pilzbüchern ist es ein Speisepilz, manchmal giftverdächtig und die Pilz Bibel (Haimerl/Bachmeier ) stuft in als giftig ein. Schreibt jedoch, als Würzpulver verwendbar.


----------



## Jose (28. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gottchen, war richtig geschockt: wald furztrocken und pilze eher nööö.

an einem fleckchen dann aber kleine wurmfreie maronen - hätt ich sonst nicht geerntet - war aber gut so, weil 







bild ist aus Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich nie Rotkappen.



Tipp: unter Espen musst Du suchen...#h


----------



## honeybee (29. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Tipp: unter Espen musst Du suchen...#h



Hier stehen sie in einem jungen Mischwald Eiche-Birke-Fichte.
Gibt nämlich auch wunderschöne Eichenrotkappen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hier stehen sie in einem Mischwald Eiche-Birke.
> Gibt nämlich auch wunderschöne Eichenrotkappen.



Ja, keine Frage. Ist zumindest dort, wo ich so suche, deutlich schwieriger, ergibige Eichen- oder Birkenplätze zu finden. Die Espenvariante ist da zuverlässiger...  Gibt auch nicht viele, die in Espenwäldchen latschen.. Finde ich die nicht in den sonst besuchten Wäldern, könnte diese gezielte Variante sich lohnen, daher der Tipp.


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bastido schrieb:


> Familie 6.00Uhr am Flughafen abgeliefert und schnell noch mal in den Wald der Steine (das schöne Wetter nutzen dachte ich mir so), natürlich ohne Korb. Aber wie geht die alte Hiphopper Weisheit "fehlen dem Sommer die Skills gibts im Herbst dann viel Pils"? - ne gibts ja eh|kopfkrat, komme da immer durcheinander.
> Ist ja Wahnsinn dieses Jahr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 260873
> ...



Was für geile Steinpilze :k


----------



## Zico (29. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Poah :m

@bastido @Jose

Toller Fang. Bin ja sowas von neidisch |kopfkrat

Hier tut sich zur Zeit nix. War heut auch im Wald...
gefühlte 2 Pfund Tannennadeln in der Büx.
So 3 - 5 Zecken ....und keine verwertbaren Pilze.

Da kommt so ein bischen " Ancelotti " Feeling auf...

Gruß in die Runde und Danke für die tollen Bilder 

Zico


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ist vielleicht ein Förster unter uns oder kann jemand die Frage auch so beantworten ? Über etwa 2 Wochen wurde bei uns Magnesium Kalk per Hubschrauber über die Wälder verteilt um den sauren Boden zu bekämpfen . Seit gestern schießen die Maronen wie wild aus dem Boden dank der warmen Temperaturen . Hatte heute 2 Körbe voll , allerdings hatten einige die Rückstände vom Kalk auf dem Schirm . Habe sie gründlich gewaschen und auch noch abgekocht um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen . Was meint ihr ? besser nicht essen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenjaeger (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Werde heute auch noch mal losziehen


----------



## hagel21 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Gehe heute das erste Mal in diesem Jahr in den Wald und halte
Ausschau nach meinen Hallimasch.
Vielleicht ist schon etwas zubekommen.
Hagel


----------



## Forellenjaeger (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hat sich heute super gelohnt.
Am ende des Tages waren es insgesamt 9,972kg
Steinpilze und Maronen


----------



## bebexx (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,

habe heute am Straßenrand vier Pilze beieinander gefunden. Handelt es sich bei den Pilzen um den Parasol? Der Große war leider schon sehr voll mit Würmern.


----------



## Purist (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bastido schrieb:


> Ist ja Wahnsinn dieses Jahr.



Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, warum es Ecken im Land gibt, in denen Steinis so eine Qualität haben. Vergleichbares findest du hier (in Hessen) nur, wenn du nach 1-2 Wochen Dauerregen früh morgens an die richtigen Stellen gehst und dabei genau den Tag erwischst, wenn die Steinis gerade "aufgehen". Das kommt, selbst wenn man regelmäßig auf die Pirsch geht, nur alle paar Jahre 'mal vor.

Ansonsten ist hier das Übliche: 1 brauchbares Exemplar pro Stunde Fußmarsch, dabei läuft man an 5-10 Steinileichen vorbei die von Maden und Schnecken zu über 70% "zerlegt" wurden und entsprechend Matsch sind. #c

Pfifferlinge waren dieses Jahr allerdings auch hier Sackweise abzuholen, normalerweise ist das deutlich weniger.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Pilzen nicht. So war doch der Spruch, oder? :q 







Die letzten 2 Tage hatten wir bis an die 20°C - das hat nochmal viele, viele Pilze aus dem Boden getrieben. 

War heute Mittag schnell eine halbe Stunde hinterm Haus unterwegs. Unglaublich viele Maronen und dazu auch wieder einige Steinpilze. 

Viel suchen muss man im Moment nicht. 






Musste trotzdem fast alles stehen lassen - hab mir 5 Steinpilze und 5 Maronen mitgenommen. 

Und wer schon immer wissen wollte, wer eigentlich so große Löcher in die Pilze frisst - inflagranti erwischt


----------



## honeybee (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, warum es Ecken im Land gibt, in denen Steinis so eine Qualität haben. Vergleichbares findest du hier (in Hessen) nur, wenn du nach 1-2 Wochen Dauerregen früh morgens an die richtigen Stellen gehst und dabei genau den Tag erwischst, wenn die Steinis gerade "aufgehen". Das kommt, selbst wenn man regelmäßig auf die Pirsch geht, nur alle paar Jahre 'mal vor.
> 
> Ansonsten ist hier das Übliche: 1 brauchbares Exemplar pro Stunde Fußmarsch, dabei läuft man an 5-10 Steinileichen vorbei die von Maden und Schnecken zu über 70% "zerlegt" wurden und entsprechend Matsch sind. #c
> 
> Pfifferlinge waren dieses Jahr allerdings auch hier Sackweise abzuholen, normalerweise ist das deutlich weniger.



Das mit den Steinpilzen liegt am Boden. Die wollen diesen nämlich Sauer....
Zeigepilze für Steinpilze sind z.B. Fliegenpilz und Pfefferröhrling. Wobei die Wachstumszeit dieser Pilze auch versetzt sein kann.
In "meinem" Pilzwald gibt es auch nur einen Bereich, aber der ist meist sehr ergiebig.

Einen schönen Artikel dazu findest Du HIER


----------



## Tobi92 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sooo, war heut auch ein Weilchen unterwegs und neben den üblichen Pilzen gingen auch noch ein paar Exoten mit in den Korb. Da ich meinen Horizont nebst Steinpilz, Maronen & Co etwas erweitern will, nehme ich zur Zeit öfter mal Exoten mit und bestimme die dann zuhause. Jetz würd mich natürlich interessieren, ob ihr gleicher Meinung seid. 

Auf Bild 1&2 sieht man wohl eher Gifthäublinge statt der erhofften Stockschwämmchen oder Hallimasch? 

Bild 3, violetter Rötelritterling oder purpurfkeckender Klumpfuß? 

Bild 4&5 sind mir gänzlich unbekannt? 

Bild 6&7 zeigen wohl keinen roten Heringstäubling, sondern einen schwarzroten Speitäubling? 

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand aus und kann die bestimmen. Zur Info, alle bis auf die violetten hab ich weggeworfen, die sind jedoch extra verpack worden.


----------



## honeybee (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

4+5... Schau mal nach Perlpilz


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute auch nochmal, massenhaft Maronen gibts.


----------



## Purist (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das mit den Steinpilzen liegt am Boden. Die wollen diesen nämlich Sauer....
> Zeigepilze für Steinpilze sind z.B. Fliegenpilz und Pfefferröhrling. Wobei die Wachstumszeit dieser Pilze auch versetzt sein kann.
> In "meinem" Pilzwald gibt es auch nur einen Bereich, aber der ist meist sehr ergiebig.



Nunja, ich habe hier Wald ohne Ende und wenn ich losziehe, sind es meist 15km Strecke pro Tag. Dass Steinis nur bestimmte Böden mögen, ist mir bekannt, ebenso die Fliegenpilze als Indikator. Auch die Wachstumszeiten sind mir geläufig, hier setzt es meist ab Juni/Juli mit den Flockis ein und ab Ende Juli, wenn es stark geregnet hat, kann man mit Steinis rechnen. 
Was hier aber die Regel ist: Höhenunterschiede von bis zu 800m, extrem trockene Bereiche, weil das Wasser gut abfließt und die Abholzung per Harvester und Kalkung, die mir in den letzten 10 Jahren dutzende Steinifundstellen demoliert hat. Es ist nicht so, dass dort nun gar keine mehr wachsen würden, aber es sind deutlich weniger geworden. 

Mein Hauptproblem ist aber das Ungeziefer (Nacktschnecken und die Maden von recht kleinen Fliegen), welches die Steinis zerlegt bevor sie von mir geerntet werden können. Wenn die Temperaturen unter 5 Grad rutschen, wird das deutlich weniger aber da reicht schon leichter Bodenfrost um die Saison ganz zu beenden.


----------



## bebexx (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bebexx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute am Straßenrand vier Pilze beieinander gefunden. Handelt es sich bei den Pilzen um den Parasol? Der Große war leider schon sehr voll mit Würmern.


 Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@bebexx

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, ja Parasol.

Das Problem bei den Schirmlingen ist, dass der Gartenriesenschirmling relativ ähnlich aussieht, und wenig bekömmlich, sprich ungenießbar ist - deshalb ist man da mit Ferndiagnosen verständlicherweise eher vorsichtig.


----------



## bebexx (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was ich noch dazu sagen kann, der Ring unter dem Hut war nicht fest und man konnte ihn rauf und runter schieben.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo bebexx,
es ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Parasol. 
Der verschiebbare Ring + die schiere Größe die man vor allem auf dem ersten Bild sieht sind schon recht eindeutig. 

Der einzige der es auch noch sein könnte ist der oben schon angesprochene Gartenriesenschirmling, dieser ist bei uns aber eher selten.


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

lies mal

bei manchen hier hab ich den eindruck, die wandeln auf schmalem grat...

merken: fußpilz ist nicht giftig :m


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> merken: fußpilz ist nicht giftig :m



ja, aber auch nicht angenehm.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Falls ihr längere Zeit nichts mehr von mir hört............
 Hab grad ne Pfanne voll selbst gesuchter Pilze verdrückt. Keiner aus der Familie wollte mitessen#h


----------



## Ndber (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heut Nachmittag auch im Wald.
Massig Maronen. Von Steinpilz und Rotkappe keine spur in diesem Jahr#c


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

oha, mit maronenhund?



versuchs mal auf champagnertrüffel :m


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe heute auffällig viele Birkenpilze gesehen. Nehmt ihr die mit, und falls ja wie verwertet ihr sie?


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

ja und wie steinis.
ergebnis ist aber nicht so lecker wie steinis


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo!
Bin auch wieder ausm Urlaub zurück. Hier hats in der letzten Woche 50l/m2 geregnet und so musste ich flott in die Pilze. Der Wald steht voll mit allen möglichen Pilzen in allen Farben. Was es viel gibt sind Maronen und auch die Steinpilze sind gut gekommen. Die Konkurrenz war jedoch am Wochenende auch unterwegs. 

















Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Ausbeute. Leider hatte ich nur einen Jutebeutel dabei und die Steinpilze haben mir einige meiner Maronen zerquetscht. Waren doch recht viele  
Was ich tatsächlich auch ganz gut finde dieses Jahr sind Rotkappen. Kenne nur eine einzige Stelle wo die wachsen, direkt an der Straße. Da fahr ich immer mal vorbei. Wachsen manchmal nur so 3 Stück im Jahr. Aber heute konnte ich schon einige dort finden und vorher auch. Ich find die klasse, würd gerne mehr davon finden. Ein Birkenpilz war übrigens auch dabei und der kam zusammen mit Steini, Pfifferlingen, einer Hexe, Rotkappe und Marone in eine Mischpilzpfanne. Ist aber auch das einzige was ich damit mache. Allein ohne andere Pilze würd ich die nicht machen. 

Morgen gehts wieder los, muss meine Vorräte aufstocken! Ist ein gutes Pilzjahr. 

Gruß aus dem Rand vom Sauerland


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Purist schrieb:


> Mein Hauptproblem ist aber das Ungeziefer (Nacktschnecken und die Maden von recht kleinen Fliegen), welches die Steinis zerlegt bevor sie von mir geerntet werden können. Wenn die Temperaturen unter 5 Grad rutschen, wird das deutlich weniger aber da reicht schon leichter Bodenfrost um die Saison ganz zu beenden.



Das scheint dieses Jahr auch hier ein Problem zu sein. Vorallem die Maden.
Als ich letzte Woche los war, fand ich sehr viele Steinpilze. Anscheinend ist der oder diejenige, mit der ich mir mein Revier teile, dieses Jahr verhindert. 
Alle, aber auch durchweg alle Steinpilze.....ob groß und überständig oder klein und gerade so aus dem Boden schauend, waren total verwurmt. Schade....


----------



## honeybee (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auffällig viele Birkenpilze gesehen. Nehmt ihr die mit, und falls ja wie verwertet ihr sie?



Bei Birkenpilzen sowie auch bei Rotkappen mache ich den Hutdrucktest. 
Wenn der Hut beim antippen weich ist und nach gibt, dann bleiben die stehen.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab auch ein Paar Maronen fürs Mittagessen gefunden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe eben ein paar Brikenpilze getrocknet für Suppe oder Soße. Habt ihr da schlechte Erfahrung oder ist das Geschmackssache?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hoffentlich finde ich gleich auch Maronen  Wird dann nur wieder so ne Arbeit....putzen, Schwamm entfernen, schneiden....aber egal, gibt nichts besseres als frische Pilze.

btw...mein Vater quatscht mich immer voll wegen "Fuchsbandwürmern" und will daher keine Pilze aus dem Wald essen. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich finde ich gleich auch Maronen  Wird dann nur wieder so ne Arbeit....putzen, Schwamm entfernen, schneiden....aber egal, gibt nichts besseres als frische Pilze.
> 
> btw...mein Vater quatscht mich immer voll wegen "Fuchsbandwürmern" und will daher keine Pilze aus dem Wald essen. Ist da was dran?



Pilze soll man immer durch braten dann lebt da auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute auch sehr erfolgreich, absoluter Wahnsinn, wie voll der Wald ist. Perlpilze, Hallimasch und jede Menge Maronen sind im Körbchen gelandet.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Kamera hatte ich auch mit:


----------



## Purist (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das scheint dieses Jahr auch hier ein Problem zu sein. Vorallem die Maden.
> 
> Alle, aber auch durchweg alle Steinpilze.....ob groß und überständig  oder klein und gerade so aus dem Boden schauend, waren total verwurmt.  Schade....



Das Problem habe ich hier eigentlich jedes Jahr, das ist der Hauptgrund, warum ich in der Regel nur mit 1-3 (perfekten) Steinis pro Gassigang nach Hause gehe. Ich suche mir die sauberen Exemplare aus und lasse die Zerfressenen und Verwurmten stehen. Trotzdem gibt's eben jene Tage, wenn auch nur selten und alle paar Jahre einmal, an denen ich viele junge Steinis finde, die überhaupt keine Madenaktivität im innern haben, an denen auch noch nicht viele Nacktschnecken ihren Zuckerhunger gestillt haben. Für solche Funde muss aber die Wetterlage passen und die Fliegen, welche die Eier für die Maden legen, müssen durch kaltes Wetter schon richtig dezimiert sein. 




D1985 schrieb:


> btw...mein Vater quatscht mich immer voll wegen "Fuchsbandwürmern" und will daher keine Pilze aus dem Wald essen. Ist da was dran?



Nein. Warum? Es gibt diese Warnungen auch was z.B. Brombeeren betrifft. Jedes Jahr wieder findest du es in Medien, insbesondere in Zeitungen, die große Panikmache.
Wäre ich Jäger oder Waldbesitzer, ich hätte auch ein Interesse daran, das "gemeine Volk" diesbezüglich in Panik zu versetzen, um sie aus dem Wald fern zu halten. :q

Es gibt in ganz Deutschland pro Jahr durchschnittlich etwa 20 nachweislich infizierte Personen. Inzwischen wissenschaftlich vermutet weil belegt ist der Infektionsweg über den (eigenen) Hund. Dieser muss dazu nur den infizierten Zwischenwirt des Fuchsbandwurmes ins Maul bekommen. Das sind Nagetiere wie z.B. Mäuse, der Mensch infiziert sich anschließend über den Hundekot, von dem z.B. kleine Spuren im Fell sind. Anschließend muss der Mensch nur die Finger, mit denen er den Hund an einer solchen Stelle gestreichelt hat, in den Mund bekommen.. Bei Katzen funktioniert das zwar schlechter aber genauso. Dieser Infektionsweg muss bei einer Person mehrfach erfolgen und das Immunsystem muss dabei versagen, sonst klappt es nämlich noch nicht einmal.  

Es gibt keine Studie, dass man sich über Wildfrüchte oder Pilze infizieren könnte, auch über die Luft klappt das nicht, aber Hundebesitzer, deren mäusefressender Begleiter nicht regelmäßig entwurmt wird, sind nachweislich die Betroffenen.

Wäre es wirklich so, dass Beeren oder Pilze für eine Infektion ausreichen, kannst du praktisch auch keinen Salat oder keine Erdbeeren mehr ungekocht essen. Auf den Feldern treiben sich nämlich die Füchse am liebsten herum, genauso wie die Mäuse.


----------



## bw1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier im nordwestdeutschen Raum gibt es gerade nochmal einen richtigen Schub, vor allem Maronen satt und reichlich. Steinpilze (s.u.) sind aber leider weiterhin eine Seltenheit.

Was Birkenpilze angeht: die nehme ich sehr gerne mit. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Pilzsuchern auch ältere Exemplare, deren Konsistenz ins angenehm-zäh-schwabbelige übergeht, ähnlich wie bei alten Maronen. Das mag ich. Den Schwamm entferne ich auch nur bei wirklich betagten Exemplaren. Dürfte Geschmackssache sein.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute auch nochmal fix los
Am ende des Tages waren es 2,488 Kg Maronen und Steinis


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@bw1 Was ein Bilderbuchsteinpilz! Mit solchen Fotos kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten, die Lichtverhältnisse sind momentan auch meist eher schlecht. 

War heute morgen auch los, 1. Stelle nur 2 Steinis, 2. Stelle ebenso. Blöd. Dann aber nochmal eine Ecke abgegangen wo wir schonmal einzelne gefunden haben, der ganze Wald stand voll top Steinis. Ich habe hier auch kaum Madenprobleme momentan, kenne das aber auch nur zu gut. Ist allerdings auch schon nachts recht kalt. 








Madige Pilze nehm ich auch nie mit, aber Schneckenfraß stört mich nicht wirklich. Klar, der Pilz sollte schon noch erhalten sein, aber wenn ich danach selektieren würde, käm ja nichts zusammen. Haben auch einige tolle Maronen gefunden, die wie Steinpilze waren! 




Maronen stehen ohnehin reichlich im Wald, aber da nehme ich nur die besten von mit. Sind letztendlich 5kg Pilze geworden #6 Jetzt bin ich eigentlich schon gut ausgestattet für den Winter :q

Bin außerdem einem imposanten Hexenring aus weißen Pilzen in ca. Bierdeckelgröße begegnet. Der sah irre aus! Weiß jemand was das für Pilze sind? Nur aus Interesse. Also nicht die Boviste sondern die anderen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht so stimmt mit dem Fuchsbandwurm. Sollte er eigentlich wissen, da Jäger...

Bei mir sinds heute wohl um die 30 Pilze geworden. Meist Maronen, einige Schirmpilze und einen einzigen Steinpilz (sehr klein)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bin außerdem einem imposanten Hexenring aus weißen Pilzen in ca. Bierdeckelgröße begegnet. Der sah irre aus! Weiß jemand was das für Pilze sind? Nur aus Interesse. Also nicht die Boviste sondern die anderen :m



Das könnten Nebelkappen sein, die sind zur Zeit sehr häufig


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich könnte mich immer wieder aus neue Verlieben.:k


----------



## inselkandidat (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

#6PilzePilze#6


----------



## Tobi92 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> 4+5... Schau mal nach Perlpilz



Danke dir, sehen tatsächlich so aus 



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Sooo, war heut auch ein Weilchen unterwegs und neben den üblichen Pilzen gingen auch noch ein paar Exoten mit in den Korb. Da ich meinen Horizont nebst Steinpilz, Maronen & Co etwas erweitern will, nehme ich zur Zeit öfter mal Exoten mit und bestimme die dann zuhause. Jetz würd mich natürlich interessieren, ob ihr gleicher Meinung seid.
> 
> Bild, violetter Rötelritterling oder purpurfkeckender Klumpfuß?



Weiß dazu wirklich keiner was? Va die purpur/violetten Pilze würden mich interessieren, da die darauf warten verzehrt zu werden ^^


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

morgen ist ein super tag für in den wald :m


----------



## jochen68 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> morgen ist ein super tag für in den wald :m



... auch ein super Tag zum ab mittag geplanten Renkenfischen vom Boot |gr:

Dafür habe ich gestern noch mal Pilze sammeln können. Steinpilze waren alle schon weg bis auf einen. Dazu gab es Maronen in 1A-Industriequalität und Pfiffis, welche die vielen Sammler immer übersehen ... von dem Mix wurden einige Gläser Mischpilz eingelegt. Sozusagen als Deko kamen noch einige violette Lacktrichterlinge mit rein. Herbstlocheln gab es auch schon und einige hübsche Erdsterne, aber nicht zum Essen. Schopftintlinge standen auch, dazu mein Tipp, ein paar junge Exemplare in heißer Kartoffelsuppe mitziehen lassen #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> morgen ist ein super tag für in den wald :m



So wird man auch die Konkurrenz im Wald los


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> So wird man auch die Konkurrenz im Wald los




und zwar IM wald :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja  und sogar ohne Spuren. Perfekt!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nun ja, Spuren werden da schon bleiben und die möchte man als Pilzsucher nicht finden.#d


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe heute nach Feierabend auch noch mal das Wetter genutzt.
Und es sind nicht immer die bekannten und essbaren über die man sich freut.
Der Herbst ist einfach eine schöne (Wald-)Jahreszeit!|rolleyes


----------



## Rosi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Danke dir, sehen tatsächlich so aus
> 
> 
> 
> Weiß dazu wirklich keiner was? Va die purpur/violetten Pilze würden mich interessieren, da die darauf warten verzehrt zu werden ^^



Das kann ein violetter Rötelritterling sein. Riecht er etwas süßlich?


----------



## Rosi (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Moin Fischkopp, da hast du Recht. Die Wälder sind voller schöner Pilze. Noch besser ist es, wenn man sie etwas einordnen kann. Wer sich dafür interessiert, kann gerade jetzt im Herbst beim Pilzberater sein Wissen vertiefen. Der in der Mitte (deine Fotos) sieht aus wie ein Rehbrauner Dachpilz. Unter die Schwefelköpfe müßte man mal schauen, die Graublättrigen sind eßbar, die Grünblättrigen bitter. 

Hier sind Fotos von den Pilzen die gerade bei uns wachsen und super gut schmecken. Die schleimen nicht in der Pfanne wie Röhrlinge.


----------



## bootszander (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Tobi92
Nach den bildern sind es sie schon. Aber ohne fuß und nur vom bild her wird dir keiner eine zustimmung geben. 
Sie schmecken sehr gut und ich sammel sie gerne. Das fleisch ist fest, man kann sie braten und sie eignen sich auch sehr gut für den froster. Sie stehen nie alleine so hat man schnell ein gutes essen zusammen. Sie fangen gerade an, die ersten konnte ich dieses jahr schon finden so wie ich jetzt auch den ersten hallimasch finden konnte. 

Ich kann es aber immer wieder nur sagen, lass es dir von einem pilzfreund zeigen. 
Nur so wirst du noch viel freude an den pilzen haben.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Rosi schrieb:


> Das kann ein violetter Rötelritterling sein. Riecht er etwas süßlich?



Danke für die Antwort. 
Den Geruch kann ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht zuordnen, überhaupt nicht pilzig. Meine Freundin meinte, er rieche nach Gummi, fand ich jetz nicht wirklich. 




bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi92
> Nach den bildern sind es sie schon. Aber ohne fuß und nur vom bild her wird dir keiner eine zustimmung geben.
> Sie schmecken sehr gut und ich sammel sie gerne. Das fleisch ist fest, man kann sie braten und sie eignen sich auch sehr gut für den froster. Sie stehen nie alleine so hat man schnell ein gutes essen zusammen. Sie fangen gerade an, die ersten konnte ich dieses jahr schon finden so wie ich jetzt auch den ersten hallimasch finden konnte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, 
Danke für die Antwort. Damit ich das richtig verstehe, du bist also auch der Meinung, es könnten violette Rötelritterlinge sein? Deine Beschreibung trifft ganz gut zu


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> Danke für die Antwort. Damit ich das richtig verstehe, du bist also auch der Meinung, es könnten violette Rötelritterlinge sein? Deine Beschreibung trifft ganz gut zu



Lies doch mal HIER


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

außer parasol und pfifferlingen hab ich noch keinen lamelli mit genuß gegessen. lass die also stehen.


!ja ja, der pfiffige ist ein leistling, weiß ich auch :m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

So, habe heute nochmal einen Spaziegang gemacht.
In den Baumwipfeln war einiges los, auf dem Boden zum Glück aber auch.:q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Einer schöner als der Andere:k


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Was bin ich neidisch! So was von schönen lecker Pilzen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei mir gabs heute auch noch mal so geschätzte 2 kg TopSteinis. Das Mittagessen für morgen ist also gesichert :m


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Dario, gib mich geodaten :m
bin öfter in hagen


----------



## elranchero (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich muss auch mal ein wenig posen[emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Inklusive Risotto [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bootszander (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo.  Im Taunus.
Wenig steinis in den fichtenwäldern aber viel im mischwald. 
Nun kommt auch der hallimasch endlich.
Und die goldröhrlinge wachsen in mengen.
Schirmpilze immer noch gut.
Maronen nehmen auch noch mal an fahrt auf.
Maronen (esskastanien) sehr gut.

Nun wird es zeit den froster zu füllen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> @Dario, gib mich geodaten :m
> bin öfter in hagen



Ach die bringen dir ja eh nix, da hab ich ja jetzt schon geerntet |rolleyes#c


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

säckl :m

aber geteilt #6


----------



## hagel21 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Waren gestern auch in Hagen unterwegs.
Ergebnis ist der Jahresbedarf an Hallimasch in 3Stunden
gefunden. 
Ich glaube wenn wir einige Tage eher gegangen wären
hätten wir mit der ysense scheiden können.
Hagel


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Jo denke vor einer Woche hättste die wirklich mit Sense ernten können :m Hab ich zumindest Leute ernten sehen. Ich sammel die ja nicht.


----------



## jochen68 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schön, schön, Leute! Da bin ich aber jetzt mit dem Steinpilzvirus von Euch infiziert worden. Weil heute Boot zu kalt, zu nass, zu windig, Flüsse Hochwasser bin ich Pilze suchen. Erst meine zweitbeste Pfiffi-Stelle abgegrast, Riesenteile stehen da momentan. Als Beutel halb voll, überlegte ich mir, noch mal an eine mir von einem Angelkumpel empfohlene Steinpilzstelle zu fahren. Und da ging was. Schöner Beutel voll, meine Trockenvorräte sind am schwinden und die ersten sind schon im Ofen. Richtig Klasse im Wald, haufenweise Maronen, auch Rotkappen gesehen, Hainbuchenröhrlinge, Goldröhrlinge etc. Und zu meiner Überraschung auch mal wieder eine Glucke #h     

Was das aber zunächst für ein Pilz war, mitten auf einer Waldwiese?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hehe sehr schön. 

Mal so eine Frage: gibts hier wen, der Totentrompeten sammelt und findet?


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jochen68 schrieb:


>



selten schöne saubere krause glucke. glücksPILZ #6


----------



## jochen68 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Hehe sehr schön.
> 
> Mal so eine Frage: gibts hier wen, der Totentrompeten sammelt und findet?



... habe früher in Nordhessen welche gesammelt. Braucht wohl Kalkboden oder Basalt. Hier bei uns habe ich noch keine gesehen, obwohl ich schon viel in die Pilze schaue. Gibt natürlich hier über Hagen/Iserlohn/Balve dieses ehemalige Kalkriff, da könnte was gehen, wenn man mal gezielt sucht??!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> selten schöne saubere krause glucke. glücksPILZ #6




 War auch mein 1 Gedanke #6

 Aber auf dem Foto mit den Pfifferlingen liegt noch eine mit (Baumstupf). |kopfkrat

 @jochen68,

 wieso schleppst Du den Dreck mit nach Hause?#c
 Wurde die wieder eingebuddelt? |rolleyes

 #h


----------



## jochen68 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> War auch mein 1 Gedanke #6
> 
> Aber auf dem Foto mit den Pfifferlingen liegt noch eine mit (Baumstupf). |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



... klar, Dreck reinigt den Magen  

btw: Baumstumpf war mit Sicherheit keiner dabei ... aber innen viiiele Nadeln, stand unter einer Lärche


----------



## Pinocio (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo,
war am Samstag nochmal in den Pilzen, gab so einige Leckereien, viele verschiedene Pilze.
Auch habe ich eine Ansammlung von Fliegenpilzen gesehen wie noch nie zuvor. 34 ausgewachsene Fliegenpilze auf ca. 2m², die kaputten nicht mitgezählt (siehe letztes Bild).

Aber ich will hiermit auch mal euer Wissen anzapfen: Habe Pilze gefunden, wo außen herum sehr viele frisch abgeschnittene Stümpfe zu sehen waren, daher schließe ich daraus, jemand hat sie zum essen geerntet, ich kenne die beiden Pilze nicht. bei dem grauen (síehe Bild 1 und 2) habe ich in meinem Buch am ehesten die Nebelkappe in Verdacht, es steht aber dabei, es sei kein Speisepilz, daher wundert es mich. Den anderen fand ich garnicht und das obwohl er doch sehr auffällig aussieht, davon gab es sehr viele in dem Waldstück (Bild 3 und 4).

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## bachforelle70 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

|uhoh:#d:cBei uns ist dieses Jahr überhaupt nichts mit Steinis
Schickt mal welche vorbei|wavey:


----------



## Ladi74 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bin grade auf ner Baustelle auf der Ostalb. 
Ich will Freitag früh, vor der Heimfahrt, nochmal los und hab heute schon mal ne "Machbarkeitsstudie" gemacht. 
Manchmal ist Montage auch toll!|supergri|supergri
Die Röhrlinge(Maronen, Steinis) scheinen, hier, fast durch zu sein.
Vor 14 Tagen konnte man sie fast mit der Sense mähen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... habe früher in Nordhessen welche gesammelt. Braucht wohl Kalkboden oder Basalt. Hier bei uns habe ich noch keine gesehen, obwohl ich schon viel in die Pilze schaue. Gibt natürlich hier über Hagen/Iserlohn/Balve dieses ehemalige Kalkriff, da könnte was gehen, wenn man mal gezielt sucht??!



Weiß jetzt nicht konkret ob da, wo ich sammel jetzt Kalkgestein ist, aber Holthausen und so ist ja hier alles Kalkstein. Aber habe noch nie welche gesehen, allerdings schonmal von jemandem erzählt bekommen. Weiß auch garnicht wann und wo ich da suchen soll. 

Hier sprießen momentan Unmengen an Kraterellen. Hab sie heute nicht mitgenommen, der Beutel war schon voller Steinpilze :vik: Aber man musste echt gucken, dass man die nicht alle platt latscht. Da standen Unmengen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Habe Pilze gefunden, wo außen herum sehr viele frisch abgeschnittene Stümpfe zu sehen waren, daher schließe ich daraus, jemand hat sie zum essen geerntet, ich kenne die beiden Pilze nicht. bei dem grauen (síehe Bild 1 und 2) habe ich in meinem Buch am ehesten die Nebelkappe in Verdacht, es steht aber dabei, es sei kein Speisepilz, daher wundert es mich.



Es soll ja Leute geben, die Pilze nicht nur zum "normalen" Essen sammeln |supergri

Mit der Bestimmung bin ich überfragt


----------



## Pippa (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Herrlich, diese Veränderungen im Wald!
War am Wochenende noch auf 750 m über NN (wir Flachländer brauchen da fast Zwangsbeatmung). Viele neue und alte (Pilz-)Köppe gesehen.

Heute im Sammelwald #1 festgestellt, dass das weltgrößte Lebewesen das Ruder an sich reißt. Stichwort: Sense #h

Außerdem: Maronen pfui, Steinis hui :vik: (2 Std. = 3 kg)

Hund hat mich auf ein sonderliches Lebewesen aufmerksam gemacht. Gackerndes, fiependes Meerschwein im 15 Meter hohen Wipfel. Schwarz mit rotem Kopf. Wohl doch ein Schwarzspecht. Erstmalige Begegnung. Toll #6

Der Dörrautomat läuft immer noch ... und das ganze Haus duftet :l


----------



## Pinocio (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



D1985 schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben, die Pilze nicht nur zum "normalen" Essen sammeln |supergri
> 
> Mit der Bestimmung bin ich überfragt



Dann würde ich aber Pilze sammeln die lustiger klingende Nebenwirkung haben und nicht profane Verdauungsstörung und Magenirritation.
Das liest sich beim Fliegenpilz viel besser: Rauschzustände, Halluzination, sedierend...


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Aber habe noch nie welche gesehen, allerdings schonmal von jemandem erzählt bekommen. Weiß auch garnicht wann und wo ich da suchen soll.
> 
> Hier sprießen momentan Unmengen an Kraterellen.



Hier stehen Totentrompeten durchaus in der Nähe von Trompetenpfifferlingen und die wiederum in der Nähe von Steinpilzen. Eigentlich ausschließlich im Buchen-Laubwald ca 320m ü.NN .


----------



## bootszander (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo Pinocio
Ich tippe mal auf den   Schmierigen Schleimschirmling  dieser ist sogar essbar.  (aber wie immer ohne gewär und pistole.)
Gruß weiter so nur so kann man lernen, Jürgen


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Purist schrieb:


> Hier stehen Totentrompeten durchaus in der Nähe von Trompetenpfifferlingen und die wiederum in der Nähe von Steinpilzen. Eigentlich ausschließlich im Buchen-Laubwald ca 320m ü.NN .



Na das macht Hoffnung. Wachsen die denn bei dir zur selben Zeit?


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wachsen die denn bei dir zur selben Zeit?



Von den Steinis ist momentan nur Matsche übrig, ansonsten: ja.


----------



## racoon (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab mal ne Frage an die Experten.
Ich starte meine Route meist auf so ca 350 ü NN, geht schwer bergauf, dort finde ich dann meist Steinis, hier und da nen Birkenpilz aber fast keine Maronen. Die sind dann erst vermehrt am höchsten Punkt der Route - ca 550 ü NN.  
Denkt ihr, dass es am Höhenunterschied liegt oder ist da Gevatter Zufall oder der Boden im Spiel?
Habitat/ Bewuchs / Licht ist überall ähnlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo racoon,

ich bewege mich beim Pilzesuchen meist zwischen 300 und 350 Meter und hier gibt es sehr viele Maronen, wenn sie wachsen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Purist (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



racoon schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass es am Höhenunterschied liegt oder ist da Gevatter Zufall oder der Boden im Spiel?
> Habitat/ Bewuchs / Licht ist überall ähnlich.



Der Höhenunterschied ist egal, es muss der passende Boden sein. Genauso wichtig ist auch die Feuchtigkeit, wieviele Jungnadelhölzer da sind und was sonst noch so wächst. Ich habe hier z.B. einen Nadelwald bei 220-250m, wenn in dem Maronen wachsen, heisst das nicht, dass sie auf 350-450m Höhe (direkt oberhalb am Hang, ähnliche Bedingungen und der gleiche Boden) schon vorhanden sind. Dort wachsen sie aber genauso. Der Unterschied ist, die tiefere Lage steckt schon früh im Herbst morgens im Nebel, weil ein Bach in der Nähe ist. Oberhalb kommt der Nebel erst nach heftigen Regenschauern und im Sommer ist's dort wesentlich trockener.


----------



## jochen68 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bin heute noch mal dahin gejoggt, wo es weh tut. Steile Lennehänge mit Kalkboden und Eichen/Buchen. Fand den Elefantenfriedhof der Steinpilze ... einige brauchbare mittlere und junge standen aber auch da, was mir zwei Bleche Trockenware und eine Pilzmahlzeit heute abend bringt.


----------



## warenandi (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich war heute mit Kiddis und Frau im Wald.
Mussten zweimal los. Einmal Korb leeren.


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

tja, neid kenn ich ja nicht - aber das ungute gefühl im bauch schon.
war gestern, "hotspots" nix, in einem bereich noch nicht mal mis(ch)tpilze -nix- furztrocken, und dann noch einer der anstrengendsten plätze.
hab dann mal so ne strecke gemacht, die mir immer in der nase gekitzelt hat,  geiles terrain, mischwald moos licht schatten alt&jung UND: auf 4 km eigentlich eben!!! und vor allem kein NSG und keine waldsperrung (die pest hier: alles ist verrammelt und förster kriegen kopfprämien???)

pilze en masse - hall im arxxx, stockschwämmchen, violette LTs und und und - und alle ratsch am arxxx. boleti? nickesse!

das war der auf der strecke einzig vorzeigbare, aber eher was für xperi-freudige streetfisher. bin ich zu alt für - und doll wars auch nicht :m

der star des tages also:


----------



## Purist (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War jetzt zwei Tage los, außer ein paar halbtrockenen Maronen und ein paar Goldstiel-Pfiffis gab's nichts. Eine Steinpilzleiche, 3 uralt Pfiffis und jede Menge Nebelkappen gesehen. Die Stockschwämmchen von letzter Woche sind inzwischen flüssig, die Hallimasch übergroß und sämtliche Fliegenpilze haben die Schnecken zerlegt. 

Regen ist nicht in Sicht, wenn jetzt noch die Temperaturen runter gehen, war's das für dieses Jahr. 
Erkenntnis: Die starke Waldbewirtschaftung + Kalken hat meinen Steiniwald kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Pippa (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab nach wie vor Glück #6
Zumindest mit den Steinen. Maronen sind, egal wo, größtenteils vermadelt #d

Mit der Pilzernte aus dem Garten bin ich voll zufrieden #v


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die Steinpilze wachsen aber nicht in deinem Garten?! 

Ich geh gleich auch nochmal los. Wird evtl. Das letzte mal dann.


----------



## Pippa (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Die Steinpilze wachsen aber nicht in deinem Garten?!



Meine geäußerte Zufriedenheit über die Pilzernte aus dem Garten bezog sich selbstredend aufs zweite Bild.


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

war noch mal, wetter nutzen. 
neues gelände, schwieriges gelände. siehe

suchbild:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die 3 kleinen Steinpilze(?) sind ja gut getarnt  Muss auch nochmal los


----------



## Ladi74 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Neue Baustelle, neues Glück?
Nachdem die Ostalb, letzten Freitag, eine anständige Pilzmahlzeit für 3Personen gebracht hat, war ich schon auf den Hunsrück (Rheinböllen) gespannt.
Hab Dienstag ne Machbarkeitsstudie gemacht.
1grosse Marone, 1grosser Steini. Beide arg von Schnecken malträtiert, aber keine Würmer im Hut.
Ansonsten noch Röhrlinge, die ich nicht kannte. (Roter Stiel,braune Kappe, rotes Futter, Stiel wird beim Anschnitt blau)

Hab noch 2 Pilzsammler (Russlanddeutsche) getroffen, bei denen sah es auch mies aus.
Ich bin für dieses Jahr aus der Pilzgeschichte raus. Beim  Pils bleibe ich aber aktiv!|supergri


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



D1985 schrieb:


> Die 3 kleinen Steinpilze(?) sind ja gut getarnt  Muss auch nochmal los



wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es sechs, find die aber auch nicht mehr.


die ersten hab ich gesehen, nachdem ich in zwei reingetreten bin und es dann hell und rot leuchtete.
echt, sowas von getarnt #6 #6 #6

alles hexen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Eben am Wasser 6 schöne Steinpilze gefunden.
Die lass ich mir jetzt schmecken


----------



## STRULIK (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Habe auch paar schöne Exemplare gefunden.


----------



## STRULIK (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Die auch.......


----------



## STRULIK (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Und die natürlich.....


----------



## JottU (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Schön, schön. #6
Ich war gestern auch, die Ausbeute aber sehr mager.
Hab nicht mal den Trockner voll bekommen.#d


----------



## Ladi74 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

@Jose
Ja, das waren die Röhrlinge, die ich nicht kannte. Hab grade nochmal, zur Sicherheit Hexenröhrling gegoogelt.
Wieder was dazu gelernt!

Die beiden anderen Pilzsucher meinten, 2xKochen und dann sind die essbar. 
Nee, die sahen komisch aus und dann nehme ich sie auch nicht!

@JottU
Fisch in der Spühlmaschine hab ich schon gehört, aber Pilze in den Trockner?
Da haben die nächsten Handtücher bestimmt ein leckeres Aroma.:q:q


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Die beiden anderen Pilzsucher meinten, 2xKochen und dann sind die essbar.
> Nee, die sahen komisch aus und dann nehme ich sie auch nicht!



Gibt nur einen, der ähnlich und giftig ist. Das wäre der Satansröhrling.
Hier 1x gefunden und mehrfach in den Karpaten entdeckt.

Ansonsten, ich rede immer vom Flockenstieligen, hervorragender Speisepilz. Seltenst!!!!!! madig und auch im größeren/großen Zustand festes Fleisch. Ich ziehe ihn sogar noch vor den Steinpilz.
Beim Netzstieligen soll man wohl aufpassen zwecks Alkohol.....#c

Aber machst es schon richtig......wenn du den Pilz nicht genau und 100% bestimmen kannst......stehen lassen. Ein anderer freut sich oder er sorgt mit seinen Sporen für einen Fortbestand (also der Pilz)


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...stehen lassen. Ein anderer freut sich oder er sorgt mit seinen Sporen für einen Fortbestand (also der Pilz)



danke  für die klarstellung :m
weisst ja, die boardferkelfahnder sind immer und überall unterwegs


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gibt nur einen, der ähnlich und giftig ist. Das wäre der Satansröhrling.
> Hier 1x gefunden und mehrfach in den Karpaten entdeckt.
> 
> Ansonsten, ich rede immer vom Flockenstieligen, hervorragender Speisepilz. Seltenst!!!!!! madig und auch im größeren/großen Zustand festes Fleisch. Ich ziehe ihn sogar noch vor den Steinpilz.
> ...



naja , Jana ähnlich für ungeübte Augen, die nach Bildern hier beurteilen|kopfkrat Vorsicht
 Schönfussröhrling Bitter


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

stimmt schon, der schönfuss ist verwechselbar - aber die hexe hat rote röhren - der schönfuß gelbe.

würde mich eher auf die unterschiede zum satansröhrling kaprizieren, wenn auch sehr selten.


----------



## Ladi74 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, Jana, Satanspilz war mein erster Gedanke!
Die mögen, angeblich, kalkigen Boden, das war dort der Fall.

Appropos Alkohol und Pilze...
Hab nen polnischen Kollegen, der hat Hallimasch gebunkert.
Er meinte, kochen(Wasser abgießen) und sauer einlegen. Ist ja bekannt.
Zu so nem Glas Hallimasch macht er dann ein Fläschchen Wodka leer. Bier verträgt sich, lt. seiner Aussage, nicht mit den Pilzen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Also mein letzter Gang war nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Außer einer schönen Rotkappe ein paar Trockene Pfifferlinge und Kraterellen. Ein paar Tage warm und trocken und schon ist wieder alles zu trocken. Naja, habe auch genug gefunden dieses Jahr. Nur wieder keine Totentrompeten. Dafür krause Leistlinge, die sahen denen schon recht ähnlich :q


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich finde es toll wie ihr die Pilze kennt.
Ich traue mich da nicht ran. Kann mir das alles nicht merken.

Nun ja, hatte auch keinen der mir das beigebracht hätte. In meiner Familie gab es keine pilzsammler.


----------



## Purist (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> In meiner Familie gab es keine pilzsammler.



Das ist der Hauptgrund, warum Leute nicht losziehen. Das Wichtige über Fachkundige in Gruppen beigebracht zu bekommen, gefällt nicht jedem. Andere bekamen all das, wenn auch nicht so detailliert, als Kind von den eigenen Großeltern erklärt. Bei mir war's nicht anders. 
Den Rest habe ich mir selber angelesen, schließlich kann man mehr als die bekannteren 8 Speisepilze essen. 

Nette Nebenwirkungen, die fast wie beim Angeln ist: Im Geschäft oder auf dem Markt kaufe ich höchstens noch Zuchtchampignons, sämtliche Wildpilze werden ausschließlich selber gesucht.


----------



## racoon (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hab heute viele dieser Pilze gesehen, sehr festfleischig, leichter , angenehmer Geruch. Diese Pilze hab ich vorher noch nicht (bewußt) gesehen.
Kann jemand weiterhelfen, um was es sich handeln könnte?


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

traut sich denn keiner?


----------



## elranchero (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sowas mal gesehen? Ist regional doch sehr begrenzt....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Tintenfischpilz. Standort melden ( oder auch nicht).


----------



## elranchero (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Alsace Rheinebene 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

gar nicht. arg verbreitet


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

keiner zu racoons pilzen?
will ich auch wissen


----------



## elranchero (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wer Interesse hat 

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tintenfischpilz


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Jose schrieb:


> gar nicht. arg verbreitet



Bei uns sollen/können die Standorte gemeldet werden. Scheinbar wird gerade ne Studie geführt über die Verbreitung.


----------



## elranchero (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Dieser Pilz ist im Elsass ein Indikator wann die Steini Saison losgeht kommt der Tintenfisch  gibt es danach Steinpilze 

Jetzt sind sie beide natürlich durch 

Sind erst ca. 100 Jahre in Europa 

Wo ist dein bei uns racoon?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

wo das "bei uns" ist bleibt ja im verborgenen - ich hab in monschau schon vor 16 jahren nen tintenfisch gesehen, mehr als verdutzt und ganz vorsichtig ran.

aber wtf ist das?


----------



## elranchero (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Wolliger milchling


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racoon (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



elranchero schrieb:


> Dieser Pilz ist im Elsass ein Indikator wann die Steini Saison losgeht kommt der Tintenfisch  gibt es danach Steinpilze
> 
> Jetzt sind sie beide natürlich durch
> 
> ...



Im tiefen Odenwald. War vor ein paar Wochen ein Artikel in der Tageszeitung, dass Funde bitte gemeldet werden.


----------



## elranchero (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Alles klar danke racoon ist ja nicht besonders weit bis in den Odenwald 

Ich denke er wird sich noch weiter Richtung NORD Osten ausdehnen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jochen68 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nur noch sehr wenige Pilze zu sehen, und selbst der hat keine richtige Lust mehr:


----------



## Kauli11 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Nur noch sehr wenige Pilze zu sehen, und selbst der hat keine richtige Lust mehr:



Das ist kein Pilz.#d
Dort wurde ein Albino auf dem Rücken liegend, nicht tief genug begraben. :m
Wahrscheinlich hat er vor seinem Ableben Viagra genascht. #6

#h


----------



## jochen68 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Da fand sich heute doch noch ein lecker Pilzchen! Diese Schopftintlinge jung und dann als ganze Stücke in der heißen Kartoffelsuppe ziehen lassen. Ein Genuss!


----------



## Kauli11 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ja, die schmecken lekker.
Gerne auch in der Pfanne mit Speck und Zwiebeln. :m

#h


----------



## jochen68 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ja, die schmecken lekker.
> Gerne auch in der Pfanne mit Speck und Zwiebeln. :m
> 
> #h



Jau!! |supergri|supergri|supergri

Leider waren es heute zu wenig und ich hatte keinen Beutel am Mann!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Machen lassen sich auch von Eis und Schnee nicht aufhalten. 

Schöne Kerlchen


----------



## sprogoe (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Meine 1. Pilzsichtung 2018, 10 m vor unserer Terasse.


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Siggi,
das ist der Schwiegermutterpilz! :q
Den ersten im Jahr bekommt immer die Schwiegermutter. :vik:


#h


----------



## jochen68 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der erste Steinpilz 2018. Sehr früh dies Jahr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sprogoe (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Siggi,
> das ist der Schwiegermutterpilz! :q
> Den ersten im Jahr bekommt immer die Schwiegermutter. :vik:
> 
> ...




und ich dachte immer, die rot-weiß gepunkteten sind für die Schwiegermutter.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns ist es seit Wochen so trocken, mal sehen was da dieses Jahr überhaupt kommt.


----------



## melis (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich auf eine sehr magere Saison eingestellt bin.
Ob es überhaupt Pilze geben wird?


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



melis schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich auf eine sehr magere Saison eingestellt bin.
> Ob es überhaupt Pilze geben wird?



Es ist gerade mal Juli, ich gehe irgendwann im September das erste mal suchen. Und selbst wenn da noch nichts ist heißt das noch nichts. Der beste Monat ist der Oktober, bis dahin kann sich noch einiges ändern #h


----------



## versuchsangler (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Der Regen von vor 2 Wochen hat bei uns im Wald vereinzelt Steinpilze und Schirmpilze wachsen lassen. Für die erste Pilzpfanne am letzten Sonntag hats gereicht. Allerdings war auffällig, das sonst bis auf einen Anischampignon, rein garnichts anderes gewachsen war. 
Wahrscheinlich reagieren die Stein- und Schirmpilze recht schnell auf Bewässerung. Bei den Wetteraussichten wird das mit Pilzpfanne Nr. 2 aber wohl noch dauern.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Nur keine Panik, dass wird schon noch. |rolleyes

 Früher lag die Hauptsaison ja auch immer im Herbst. 
 Vielleicht kommen wir dieses Jahr ja mal wieder in die Richtung. Was die letzten Jahre bereits schon vorher abging war ja fast beängstigend.


----------



## Zico (4. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

He Leute |wavey:

ich wollte mal sanft nachfragen was sich so bei Euch in Sachen
Pilze tut.
Hier ist im Rhein-Main Gebiet wegen Trockenheit total Tote Hose.
Bin leider wegen einer unangenehmen Familiensache ab morgen in Norwegen....
mal schauen was das so geht:g ...ja passt nicht so ..ich weiß

Gruß in die Runde

Zico


----------



## burlikomm (4. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War heute mal schauen im Wald leider noch nichts


----------



## Herman Hummerich (4. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im Wald bei uns nix und immer noch knochentrocken, aber auf ner Kuhweide Jackpot! 

Champignons satt! 
2 Tage schön die Pfanne voll!


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Zico schrieb:


> He Leute |wavey:
> 
> ich wollte mal sanft nachfragen was sich so bei Euch in Sachen
> Pilze tut.
> ...




Hallo,


bei uns ist auch nix los. In den letzten Tagen hat es gerade mal 10 Liter auf den Quadratmeter geregnet das ist, angesichts der langen Trockenheit vorher, so gut wie nichts.
Zu Norwegen und Pilze, dort habe ich "Pilzerlebnisse" gehabt, die waren schon außerirdisch. In Österdalen, weiteres Umfeld des Femundsees, brauchte die man nicht zu suchen, nur bücken genügte - unvorstellbar. In einer halben Stunde war die Mahlzeit für 10 Personen gesichert.


Petri und Pilz Heil


Lajos


----------



## bootszander (5. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Im rhein main gebiet , richtig tote hose. Vor einer woche gerade mal zwei krauseglucken finden können. Aber sonst nichts. Nicht einmal ein paar täublinge oder hexxenröhrlinge.


Ich denke auch das in 14 tagen mit den ersten zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns geht's jetzt richtig los.
Allerdings erst mal nur Champignons .

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tärna (8. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uebns am Bolmen ist dte Steinpilz Seison in vllem Gange. 6,3 Kg geputzt in 5 Tagen


----------



## Achim_68 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich habe leider von Pilzen soviel Ahnung wie eine Kuh vom Fußballspielen, würde aber gerne von Euch wissen, was ich da gestern beim Waldspaziergang mit dem Hund mit dem Handy fotografiert habe. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Baumpilz würde ich sagen 
Wuchs das Ding an einer Fichte? Sieht jedenfalls danach aus. Wenn ja, ist es vermutlich irgend eine Tramete... 
Nix zum Essen!


----------



## bebexx (14. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Sie sind bei uns da


----------



## gründler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

http://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichten...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1536819371


#h


----------



## Pippa (15. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Konnte bis zuletzt zuhause (NRW) nichts Verwertbares finden. Hier - rund um Hvide Sande - könnt ich Lajos zitieren :l

Unfassbar! (Unerwartete) Sternstunden :k



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> [...]
> Zu Norwegen und Pilze, dort habe ich "Pilzerlebnisse" gehabt, die waren schon außerirdisch. In Österdalen, weiteres Umfeld des Femundsees, brauchte die man nicht zu suchen, nur bücken genügte - unvorstellbar. In einer halben Stunde war die Mahlzeit für 10 Personen gesichert.
> ...


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (15. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



bebexx schrieb:


> Sie sind bei uns da



Sag bloß die hast du in Norddeutschland gefunden . Werde morgen das erste mal in den Wald aber Hoffnung habe ich nicht #d


----------



## Wegberger (15. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hallo ,


wie sieht es in der Eifel aus ?
Niederrhein in meiner Ecke ist mau.


VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

War auch kurz mal nachsehen. Bis auf 2 halb vertrocknete Korallenpilze absolut nichts...


----------



## yukonjack (15. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichten...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1536819371
> 
> 
> #h



Unglaublich wie milde diese Verbrecher bestraft worden sind. 10 Jahre Knast bei Wasser und Brot, minimum.


----------



## Pippa (16. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> 
> wie sieht es in der Eifel aus ?
> ...



Bis zum vergangenen Wochenende war in der Hocheifel Ebbe.


----------



## Pinocio (17. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Bei uns geht es jetzt langsam los, gestern waren meine Frau und ich ein wenig suchen:


Rotfußröhrling, Pfefferröhrling, Steinpilz und Maronen. War nicht superviel, aber fürs Abendessen hat es gereicht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Hier in Südhessen soll es jetzt am Wochenende seit Wochen, ach was sage ich seit Monaten das erste mal wieder richtig regnen. Hoffe mal, dass das Myzel durch die lange Trockenheit nicht all zu viel geschädigt wurde und sich in den nächsten paar Wochen doch noch was tut.

 All Jenen bei denen es bereits fruchtet, viel spaß beim Suchen und natürlich einen guten Appetit. #6


----------



## bootszander (21. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Steinpilze. Je nach standort wachen und sehen sie nur etwas anders aus. Mal sehen ob ich recht habe. 

Heute soll es endlich aml richtig regnen. Dann können wir im großraum rhein-main-gebiet wohl doch noch mit einigen pilzen diese jahr rechnen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Heilbutt (21. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Ich würde beim Bilderrätzel auch auf Steinpilz tippen...?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 73244 (21. September 2018)

Hallo, die sehen ja gut aus. Bei uns hier gibt es noch nichts nennenswertes zu berichten. Alles viel zu trocken, aber damit haben ja viele zu kämpfen. Ach so, leck doch einmal bitte an dem Pilz. Ich schätze mal, der wird ziemlich bitter sein. Dann ist dies ein Bitterling und dazu sehen diese auch etwas heller aus, gegenüber dem Steinpilz. Diesen kann man nicht essen und einer von den in der Pilzpfanne und alles ist für den Eimer. Schade.
LG


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Zumindest wissen wir nun schon mal, dass sie bekömmlich waren. Du hast uns mit diesem Hinweis aber nicht wirklich weitergeholfen 


 #c#c#c


----------



## jochen68 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Boletellus projectellus

Gruß aus Schwerte (hier stehen trotz Trockenheit schon "richtige" Steinpilze, Basti  )


----------



## bootszander (21. September 2018)

*AW: Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......*

Na also jetzt wissen wir es genau.
Was mir mit aufviel der dünne stiel ohne maserung. Aber das kann auch an den standorten liegen. Es ist also die falsche rotkappe. Unsere rotkappen haben auch die maserung am stiel.
Ich jedenfalls habe sie noch nicht finden können.


Hoffen wir mal das unsere pilze sich noch dieses jehr wenn auch nur kurz sehen lassen.


Und danke man lernt ja nie aus.  Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Oktober 2018)

War heute morgen noch einmal im Wald. ( Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.)
Alles knochentrocken und kein Pilz zu sehen.
Mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr noch etwas wird.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. November 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> War heute morgen noch einmal im Wald. ( Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.)
> Alles knochentrocken und kein Pilz zu sehen.
> Mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr noch etwas wird.




Nun ist das Jahr bald vorbei und hier ist es immer noch verdammt Ruhig.
Aber wie von Dir zitiert: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt"
Die habe ich, da es hier nun nach Monaten doch endlich mal etwas geregnet hat, auch noch mal.
Ob dazu allerdings die 2,1 lm2 ausreichen werden


----------



## zotel (12. November 2018)

Die gab es bei uns vor etwa 2 Wochen noch, jede Menge


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2018)

zotel schrieb:


> Die gab es bei uns vor etwa 2 Wochen noch, jede Menge




 Krass 

Bei mir gibts auch überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (13. November 2018)

Ein mittleres Körbchen mit verschiedenen Röhrlingen war die
wie zu erwarten spärliche Ausbeute in dieser Saison. Am Sonntag
noch ein flockenstieliger alter Hexerich,aber das war auch der
weit und breit einzige Vertreter.

300m weiter hätte ich mir den Korb mit Lachsreizkern füllen können,
aber ich mag deren Geschmack nicht.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Myzel - Kisten, zb. Champignons
von Pilzm***chen ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. November 2018)

Erst war es zu trocken und dann die Nächte zu kalt, sonst wäre einiges doch gekommen...
Ein paar schöne Steinpilze sind wie ein Fisch an der Angel, sammel ich auch gerne ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Erst war es zu trocken und dann die Nächte zu kalt, sonst wäre einiges doch gekommen...
> 
> Da hoffe ich immer noch drauf. Denn nun hat es ja endlich mal etwas geregnet und auch wenn die Temperatur heute Nacht bis auf  4c runter ging werde ich am Samstag mal auf Tour gehen.
> Vielleicht..........heuer würde ich mich auch schon freuen, wenn vom Körbchen nur der Boden bedeckt wäre.


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2018)

Bei uns in Berlin/Brandenburg gibt es seit ca. 2 Wochen Hallimasch ohne Ende. Denen reicht wohl der Morgentau zu wachsen und besonders warm brauchen sie es auch nicht.
Tiefer bin ich in die Wälder aber bislang noch nicht vorgedrungen. Hat jemand in Berlin und Umgebung schon Steinpilze und andere Röhrlinge gefunden?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2018)

Nähe ist relativ


----------



## Kauli11 (15. November 2018)

War heute morgen noch einmal im Wald, um nach Pilzen zu schauen. Eine grosse Marone, die schon sehr verschimmelt war,war der erste essbare Pilz,den ich in diesem Jahr gesehen habe. 
Ausser ein paar Schirmlingen. Gebe es jetzt für dieses Jahr endgültig auf und hoffe auf ein gutes Pilzjahr in 2019.


----------



## ollidi (15. November 2018)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Myzel - Kisten, zb. Champignons
> von Pilzm***chen ?


Ich hatte mir mal das Set mit Steinchampignon und normalen Champignons geholt.
Das hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Wir haben jeweils 3x aus den Kisten ernten können.


----------



## Tomasz (15. November 2018)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Nähe ist relativ



Wegen einem (wenn auch zugegebenermaßen sehr schönen) Steinpilz mache ich mich tatsächlich nicht auf den weiten Weg.
Lass ihn Dir schmecken!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## yukonjack (15. November 2018)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir mal das Set mit Steinchampignon und normalen Champignons geholt.
> Das hat erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Wir haben jeweils 3x aus den Kisten ernten können.


Ja, das funktioniert . Nur an die Anleitung halten.


----------



## Ukel (17. November 2018)

Heute noch mal Maronen, ein Birkenpilz, ein Rotfußröhrling, ein paar der Kappen waren gefroren


----------



## Tomasz (18. November 2018)

Bei uns war es in der letzten Nacht richtig, richtig kalt. Das was an wenigen Pilzen noch da war ist erfroren und neue werden wohl nicht mehr kommen. Gut dass ich vom letzten Jahr noch getrocknete Steinpilze und Maronen habe. Bleibt die Hoffnung auf das nächste Jahr. Dieses Jahr war entschieden zu trocken. 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## bonobo (31. März 2019)

Nachbar hat seinen Rhododendron letztes Jahr mit Rindenmulch gefüttert. Finde ich gut, muss ich heute Nacht mal zum Ernten rübersteigen, da warten sechs Morcheln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2019)

bonobo schrieb:


> Nachbar hat seinen Rhododendron letztes Jahr mit Rindenmulch gefüttert. Finde ich gut, muss ich heute Nacht mal zum Ernten rübersteigen, da warten sechs Morcheln.




Lecker Frühjahrsmorchel.

Die kennt kaum einer, dabei ist es einer der besten Speisepilze überhaupt


----------



## feko (22. Mai 2019)

Gestern den ersten parasol entdeckt.
vg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Mai 2019)

Ja vereinzelte Champignons habe ich auch schon gesichtet.

Und auf der Fensterbank tut sich auch etwas.


----------



## Gerd II (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo ,
war heute auch das erste Mal auf Pirsch.
Das Ergebnis: die erste Rotkappe,2 Birkenpilze, einen Riesenchampignon und der Rest Wahnsinns-Fahle Röhrlinge.








Gruß Gerd


----------



## Kauli11 (25. Mai 2019)

Schön fur dich.
Bei uns hier im Norden von NRW leider alles knochentrocken.


----------



## Gerd II (25. Mai 2019)

Du, wir hatten letzte Woche auch grad mal 45mm, aber das war mehr wie das letzte viertel Jahr zusammen.
Vorher war hier alles staubtrocken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2019)

Hier hat es geregnet und trotzdem kann ich jeden tag mit der Gießkanne durch den Garten.  Da ist an Pilze nicht zu denken.


----------



## Gerd II (25. Mai 2019)

Ich wäre auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, im Wald schon nach Pilze zu schauen.
Aber seit 3 Tage nach dem Regen wachsen bei mir in der Hühnerkoppel Wiesenchampignons on mass.
Keiner weiß warum und weshalb.

Gruß Gerd

Übrigens der größte Fahle Röhrling hatte 814 g.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Mai 2019)

Habe in meiner Mittagspause gerade mal einen Spaziergang gemacht um Ausschau nach den ersten Pfifferlingen zu machen.  
Wie sagt man als Angler? Ach ja: "Beifang"


----------



## jochen68 (29. Mai 2019)

Super, muss ich auch unbedingt schauen gehen. Oft hatte ich auch Ende Mai schon Pfiffis.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Mai 2019)

So, dass Abendessen wird heute nochmal verfeinert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

Du bist aber auch bei keinem der erste der nascht Lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Juni 2019)

Danke, hat gemundet


----------



## jochen68 (16. Juni 2019)

Heute leider 3-5 Tage zu spät am Spot, viele Pilz-Leichen aber noch ganz gute Ernte gemacht.


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Juni 2019)

In welcher Gegend suchst du denn ?
Hier ist nichts zu sehen.


----------



## fordfan1 (18. August 2019)

So,Ausbeute von einem 20 min. Schnellbesuch im Wald


----------



## ralle (18. August 2019)

waren heute morgen auch mal kurz im Wald


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. August 2019)

Ich glaub ich muss die Woche dann auch mal das erste mal los. Heute hat es viel geregnet hier in NRW


----------



## eiswerner (18. August 2019)

Hallo,
ich war am Donnerstag im Wald und habe einen ca. 3 Liter Korb voll Pfifferlinge gefunden und es waren noch eine menge  kleine da für nächste Woche.


----------



## phirania (19. August 2019)

Noch nichts gefunden dies Jahr,hoffe da geht noch was .


----------



## jochen68 (19. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss die Woche dann auch mal das erste mal los. Heute hat es viel geregnet hier in NRW


Im Moment hier bei uns viele Wiesenchampignons, im Wald eher noch nichts.


----------



## jochen68 (19. August 2019)

... Ernte im Bereich Menden-Sauerland-Ruhr. Vor allem auf Pferde- bzw. Schafswiesen sehr viele momentan.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2019)

Die stehen hier auch bei der Arbeit auf der Wiese hab ich heut morgen gesehen


----------



## bonobo (19. August 2019)

@Jochen:
Die senkrechte dritte Zahlenreihe im ersten Sodoku lautet: 849671235
Den Rest musst du aber alleine hinbekommen. Sonst Guten Appetit, sehen lecker aus die Champis.


----------



## jochen68 (19. August 2019)

bonobo schrieb:


> @Jochen:
> Die senkrechte dritte Zahlenreihe im ersten Sodoku lautet: 849671235
> Den Rest musst du aber alleine hinbekommen. Sonst Guten Appetit, sehen lecker aus die Champis.


 ... das Sodoku macht meine Frau immer


----------



## Nemo (19. August 2019)

bonobo schrieb:


> @Jochen:
> Die senkrechte dritte Zahlenreihe im ersten Sodoku lautet: 849671235
> Den Rest musst du aber alleine hinbekommen. Sonst Guten Appetit, sehen lecker aus die Champis.



Ich helf mal weiter, dann könnt ihr euch ums Essen kümmern...
6 3 8 | 2 4 1 | 5 7 9
1 7 4 | 9 8 5 | 2 6 3
2 5 9 | 7 3 6 | 1 4 8
------------------------
8 2 6 | 1 9 3 | 7 5 4
5 9 7 | 4 8 6 | 3 1 2
3 4 1 | 5 7 2 | 8 9 6
------------------------
9 6 2 | 8 1 7 | 4 3 5
7 8 3 | 6 5 4 | 9 2 1
4 1 5 | 3 2 9 | 6 8 7


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. August 2019)

So ein leckeres Pilzgericht würde ich auch mal gerne wieder essen... Leider ist meine Quelle versiegt. Alleine sammeln trau ich mich nicht, dazu kenn ich mich zuwenig aus. Und Restaurants die so etwas anbieten gibt es hier auch nicht... Ok Pfifferlinge und so schon, die bekomme ich auch im Cittipark... Aber so wie bei Opa, das gibt´s leider nicht.


----------



## jochen68 (19. August 2019)

... war lecker, das Omelette


----------



## jochen68 (19. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ich helf mal weiter, dann könnt ihr euch ums Essen kümmern...
> 6 3 8 | 2 4 1 | 5 7 9
> 1 7 4 | 9 8 5 | 2 6 3
> 2 5 9 | 7 3 6 | 1 4 8
> ...



... cool, Jungs! hatte schon bei dem Bild gedacht: "Na, ob da jemand auf die Zeitung im Hintergrund reagiert?"


----------



## Nemo (19. August 2019)

Das Omelette sieht sehr lecker aus. Ich muss unbedingt langsam mal meine Spots prüfen, das Wetter passt ja relativ gut.


----------



## Nemo (19. August 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> So ein leckeres Pilzgericht würde ich auch mal gerne wieder essen... Leider ist meine Quelle versiegt. Alleine sammeln trau ich mich nicht, dazu kenn ich mich zuwenig aus. Und Restaurants die so etwas anbieten gibt es hier auch nicht... Ok Pfifferlinge und so schon, die bekomme ich auch im Cittipark... Aber so wie bei Opa, das gibt´s leider nicht.



Mittlerweile gibt es online so viele Quellen, die Pilzbestimmung ist heute um einiges komfortabler als vor 20-30 Jahren, wo man auf erfahrene Sammler oder dicke Bücher angewiesen war.
Wenn du damit wieder starten möchtest, nimm dir zunächst Pilze vor, bei denen du wenig Risiko eingehst, z.B. die Röhrlinge. Von denen sind nur wenige ungenießbar und keiner (soweit mir bekannt) tödlich giftig.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> So ein leckeres Pilzgericht würde ich auch mal gerne wieder essen... Leider ist meine Quelle versiegt. Alleine sammeln trau ich mich nicht, dazu kenn ich mich zuwenig aus. Und Restaurants die so etwas anbieten gibt es hier auch nicht... Ok Pfifferlinge und so schon, die bekomme ich auch im Cittipark... Aber so wie bei Opa, das gibt´s leider nicht.



Hallo,

wie Nemo schon schreibt, geh auf die Röhrlinge los. Wenn Du da die mit den roten Röhren meidest (der Satanspilz hat rote), ist das Schlimmste, was Dir passieren kann, dass Du einen kleinen Gallenröhrling als vermeintlichen Steinpilz mitnimmst und dann ist das Pilzgericht eben ungeniessbar. Vergiften kannst Du Dich damit nicht. Außerdem weisst Du dann, warum der Gallenröhrling heisst.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gerd II (20. August 2019)

Man kann noch weiter gehen, wenn man auf Rotporigen ganz verzichtet,verpasst man einen der besten Röhrenpilze überhaupt, den flockenstieligen Hexenröhrling.
Als sicheres Zeichen gilt: alle Röhrlinge ohne Netzzeichnung sind geniessbar. Die einzigste Ausnahme bildet der Steinpilz.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## KGE (20. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du einen kleinen Gallenröhrling als vermeintlichen Steinpilz mitnimmst und dann ist das Pilzgericht eben ungeniessbar. Vergiften kannst Du Dich damit nicht. Außerdem weisst Du dann, warum der Gallenröhrling heisst.
> 
> ...



Oh ja. Oh ja.
Ist mir vor einigen Jahren auch mal passiert.
War ne richtig eklige Sache.
Wie Lajos schreibt, vergiften kannst du dich nicht. Man glaubt gar nicht wie schnell man sein letzten Bissen ausspucken kann


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Man kann noch weiter gehen, wenn man auf Rotporigen ganz verzichtet,verpasst man einen der besten Röhrenpilze überhaupt, den flockenstieligen Hexenröhrling.
> Als sicheres Zeichen gilt: alle Röhrlinge ohne Netzzeichnung sind geniessbar. Die einzigste Ausnahme bildet der Steinpilz.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Hallo,

ist schon klar. Ich wollte halt einen einfachen, aber sicheren Tipp für einen Anfänger geben. Wenn er sich mehr mit der Materie beschäftigt, wird er auch die Rotporigen unterscheiden können.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (20. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie Nemo schon schreibt, geh auf die Röhrlinge los. Wenn Du da die mit den roten Röhren meidest (der Satanspilz hat rote), ist das Schlimmste, was Dir passieren kann, dass Du einen kleinen Gallenröhrling als vermeintlichen Steinpilz mitnimmst und dann ist das Pilzgericht eben ungeniessbar. Vergiften kannst Du Dich damit nicht. Außerdem weisst Du dann, warum der Gallenröhrling heisst.
> 
> ...


Wenn man nicht sicher ist, ob man evtl. einen Gallenröhrling dabei hat, kann man das vorher mit einem kurzen Zungentest prüfen. So vermiest man sich nicht das ganze Gericht.


----------



## Gerd II (20. August 2019)

Irgendwo muß man einsteigen, hast schon recht(Lajos).
Achtet man aber auf den genetzten Stiel , kann das mit dem Gallenröhrling auch nicht passieren.
Jan , einfach mal losziehen, auf solche Sachen achten und vor dem Verzehr die Pilze noch mal von einem erfahrenen Pilzsammler begutachten lassen.
PS. ich esse auch nur selbst gesammelte Waldpilze.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2019)

So ähnlich hab ich auch angefangen. 
Braunkappen,Steinpilze,Reherl,und Parasolpilze.
Die durfte ich Sammeln weil ich sie genau kannte, allerdings hat der Papa ab und zu noch den ein oder anderen Bitterling aussortiert.
So hat sichs langsam entwickelt.
Heute gibts ja schon Bestimmungs Apps .
Man kann sich langsam rantasten und immer wieder mal ne ( dann schon bekannte und geprüfte) Art dazunehmen. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist das bei uns immer mehr Röhrlungsarten dazu gekommen sind.

Nach den Klassikern ,Braunkappen,Steinpilze,Birkenpilze,Butterpilz,Rotkappen,
Goldröhrling,Hexenröhrlunge usw..
finde ich seit ein paar Jahren auch vermehrt Röhrlinge die es früher nicht so gab.
Zb. Sehr viel Düsterer Röhrling, oft Pfefferröhrlinge.
Und Arten die ich noch nicht so ganz sicher weis.
Ganze Wiesen sind hier oft voll.

Ist das bei euch ähnlich,oder fällts mir erst jetzt auf.
Grüße Michi


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2019)

War gestern im Wald. Zwar alles nass und matschig, aber kaum Pilze. Eine einzige Marone habe ich gesehen. Aber August war noch nie gut bei uns. Bin immerhin guter dinge für dieses Jahr. Allerdings ist viel Wald gestorben


----------



## Gerd II (20. August 2019)

Ja Michi, so sehe ich es auch,sich langsam vortasten.
Mal riechen oder kosten, das kann die beste App nicht ersetzen.
Ich habe mir eine ganze Galerie guter Pilzbücher zugelegt. Und selbst da widerspricht man sich.
Die Zeit ist dabei auch schnelllebig. Früher galt der Grünling als hervorragender Speisepilz( man,was hab ich davon verzehrt), heute gilt er als tödlich giftig .
Selbst der Butterpilz wird in neuerer Literatur als oft unverträglich dargestellt.
Und der netzstielige Hexenröhrling; mal steht er als giftig (zumindest in Verbindung mit Alkohol) und andermal als guter Speisepilz (hatte bisher auch nie Probleme damit).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Ja Michi, so sehe ich es auch,sich langsam vortasten.
> Mal riechen oder kosten, das kann die beste App nicht ersetzen.
> Ich habe mir eine ganze Galerie guter Pilzbücher zugelegt. Und selbst da widerspricht man sich.
> Die Zeit ist dabei auch schnelllebig. Früher galt der Grünling als hervorragender Speisepilz( man,was hab ich davon verzehrt), heute gilt er als tödlich giftig .
> ...



Hallo,

ja, in einem alten Pilzbuch von mir (ich bin ja auch schon etwas älter) steht der Kahle Krempling als essbar drin, in einem nicht ganz so altem Pilzbuch als verdächtig und in einem neueren (neu kann ich nicht sagen) eben als giftig und zwar richtig gefährlich. Beim Samtfußkrempling ist es ähnlich, allerdings nicht so gefährlich wie der Kahle Krempling.
Beim Butterpilz ist es so wie Du schreibst, in meinem neueren Pilzbuch ist der auch verdächtig. Seitdem lass ich den stehen, ist schade, habe da einige Stellen gehabt, wo er wirklich gut wuchs und von mir früher auch oft gegessen wurde.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2019)

Wenn du ihn früher gegessen hast, kannst du ihn doch auch heute noch essen. Nur weil skch Bücher ändern tut das ja nicht gleuch der Pilz. Und eine Vergiftung hättest du gemerkt


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn früher gegessen hast, kannst du ihn doch auch heute noch essen. Nur weil skch Bücher ändern tut das ja nicht gleuch der Pilz. Und eine Vergiftung hättest du gemerkt



Hallo,

wahrscheinlich schon, aber es handelt sich hier u.U. um Gifte, welche sich im Körper ansammeln können, wie beim Kahlem Krempling. Den isst du 30 mal und die 31ste Mahlzeit haut Dich vom Stängla (wie in Franken gesagt wird), oder anders gesagt, Du hüpfst in die Grube.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gerd II (20. August 2019)

Ich glaub auch ,da muß man schon Unterschiede machen.
Von einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen hatte die Oma immer den Kahlen Krempling eingeweckt und die leben alle noch.
Beim Kahlen Krempling glaub ich ist das so ,das die Vergiftungen (zersetzen der Nieren ) erst nach mehrmaligen Genuss auftreten.
Auch spielt die Vorbehandlung bei vielen Pilzen eine große Rolle.
In Russland ist meines Erachtens der Kahle Krempling immer noch Marktpilz(eben durch bestimmte Vorbehandlung u. Zubereitung).

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch ,da muß man schon Unterschiede machen.
> Von einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen hatte die Oma immer den Kahlen Krempling eingeweckt und die leben alle noch.
> Beim Kahlen Krempling glaub ich ist das so ,das die Vergiftungen (zersetzen der Nieren ) erst nach mehrmaligen Genuss auftreten.
> Auch spielt die Vorbehandlung bei vielen Pilzen eine große Rolle.
> ...



Hallo,

kommt manchmal sicher auch auf de Zubereitung an. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Giftigkeit des Fliegenpilzes von West nach Ost abnimmt und in Russland dieser, nach Abziehen der Haut und Wegschütten des ersten Kochwassers, gegessen werden kann.
Oder, bei bestimmten Pilzen soll man vorher und auch danach eine gewisse Zeit keinen Alkohol trinken, Faltentintling oder auch der von Dir erwähnte Hexenröhrling.
Je mehr Literatur man liest, desto verunsicherter kann man werden.
Ich bin da ja auch nicht so der grosse Profi. Ich kann halt so 20-25 essbare Pilze sicher bestimmen und damit komme ich gut zurecht.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. August 2019)

[


----------



## Kauli11 (20. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wahrscheinlich schon, aber es handelt sich hier u.U. um Gifte, welche sich im Körper ansammeln können, wie beim Kahlem Krempling. Den isst du 30 mal und die 31ste Mahlzeit haut Dich vom Stängla (wie in Franken gesagt wird), oder anders gesagt, Du hüpfst in die Grube.
> 
> ...



Den haben wir früher jahrelang gegessen, als er noch nicht als giftig eingestuft wurde.
Meine Mutter wurde 84 Jahre alt und mein Vater 89 Jahre.
Beide sind nicht an dem Pilz gestorben, war anderes Krankheitsbild.
In Russland wird der Kahle Krempling heute noch gegessen, wie schon ein Vorposter schrieb.


----------



## Gerd II (20. August 2019)

Du weißt bastido, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Wir versuchen hier ja auch mit den einfachsten Regeln, jemanden an das Pilze suchen heran zu führen.
Und da glaube ich, um nicht alle Regeln auf den Kopf zu stellen, kann man den Pilz ,der in meisten Pilzbüchern gar nicht erst aufgeführt ist, außen vor lassen.

Gruß Gerd

Pinienröhrling alias Falsche Rotkappe -  geht mit Kiefern eine Symbiose ein - extrem selten - wegen der Seltenheit sollte er geschont werden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. August 2019)

[


----------



## Gerd II (20. August 2019)

Ja, ich habe auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, der Pilz ist erst 2014 erstmals in Deutschland nachgewiesen worden.
Und er hat keine Netzzeichnung wie der Steinpilz, sondern ist rissig genetzt.
Verfärbt sich das Fleisch oder bleibt es neutral ? Da kann man ja dann in Zukunft auf einen neuen Pilz achten.
Auslernen tut man nie. Hatte letztens zwei "Birkenpilze" ,beim zerschnibbeln stellte ich fest ,das das Fleisch sich stark verfärbte, ähnlich der Rotkappe.
Es war ein Hainbuchenröhrling. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. August 2019)

.


----------



## Gerd II (21. August 2019)

Der Pilz sieht auch sehr ergiebig aus.


----------



## bonobo (5. September 2019)

Zwei bis drei Tage Regen ohne Ende. In Westjütland freut man sich derzeit, wenn er senkrecht fällt. Schlecht fürs Angeln, gut für...


----------



## Gerd II (5. September 2019)

Schöne Aufnahmen und auch Pilze.
Bei uns ist Regen leider ein Fremdwort.


----------



## Windfinder (6. September 2019)

In welchen Wälder (Laubwald,..) findet man jetzt die Steinpilze? Bin noch nicht so erfahren in Pilze suchen.


----------



## Gerd II (6. September 2019)

Hallo,
ja das ist sehr unterschiedlich.
Sommersteinpilze findest Du hauptsächlich unter Eiche/Buche- Fichtensteinpilz(wie schon der Name sagt) unter Fichten und den Kiefernsteinpilz unter Kiefer.
Es wird aber auch immer Ausnahmen geben.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. September 2019)

Achtung, Belndgefahr!!!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. September 2019)

Wenn ja bloß das putzen nicht wäre.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wenn ja bloß das putzen nicht wäre.



Hallo,

ein Liebhaber der Krausen Glucke.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. September 2019)

(Sparassis crispa)

Krause Glucke, Fette Henne, Breitblättrige Glucke, Tannen Glucke, etc. ……
Oder auch am Ende als schwimmende Glucke im Suppenteller, jaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sprogoe (11. September 2019)

Fette Henne und Krause Glucke stehen auch manchmal am Küchenherd.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. September 2019)

Fies! Hier regnet es zwar immer und ich hatte schon Hoffnung nach dem verregneten Wochenende, aber irgendwie reicht es immer noch nicht für Pilze. Der Boden ist so ausgedörrt, der ist immer nach 1 Tag wieder staubtrocken, obwohl es 10 l/m2 gab. Gehe vielleicht mal am Wochenende los, aber es müsste hier wohl mal eine Woche durchregnen ehe was kommt. Letzte Pilzpfanne ist schon verdammt lange her...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. September 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Der Boden ist so ausgedörrt[/QUOTE



Ja Dario so ist das leider. Auch in Spanien ist der Boden ausgetrocknet. Ich habe in Andorra angerufen und die haben gesagt, nach den Regenfaellen in den letzten Tagen wird es Pilze geben!

Viele Gruesse nach Deutschland aus Spanien, der Klimawandel hat sicher alles veraendert, nicht nur das Angeln und das Pilzesammeln, aber, wir geben unsere Hobbys nicht auf!


----------



## Gerd II (11. September 2019)

Ja, von den bei uns versprochenen 20-50 mm Niederschlag am Montag, sind auch nur 4 mm unten angekommen,
es ist einfach zum k...… .
Noch zwei bis drei Wochen solche Trockenheit, und die diesjährige Pilzsaison ist wohl gelaufen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. September 2019)

Gerd, in Andorra sind gestern 30 mm runtergerauscht. Die haben mir gesagt, der Boden ist zu ausgetrocknet, dass laeuft ab und geht nicht in den Boden. Der Boden braucht ein wenig Regen, moeglichst ein paar Tage in Folge. Aber das wird sein bei uns! Ich hoffe fuer Dich!
Gruesse aus Spanien


----------



## jochen68 (13. September 2019)

Zum Thema Regen ist zu sagen, dass oft schon der zunehmende Tau im Herbst reicht, um die Pilze sprießen zu lassen. So letztes Jahr, wo ich trotz trockenen Spätsommerwetters genau um diese Zeit die ersten Steinpilze im Fichten-Niederwald fand.


----------



## bonobo (17. September 2019)

Sammelergebnis vom Samstag (Süddänemark)...


----------



## phirania (17. September 2019)

Ich möchte mal nachfragen was für ein Pils das ist.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal nachfragen was für ein Pils das ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 330039



So mit nur einem Bild als Draufsicht nur schwer zu bestimmen.
Ein Bild vom Stiel, den Lamellen, der Knolle und oder Anschnitt wäre hilfreich.
Hatte er denn einen Ring am Stiel. Ich vermute mal nicht und tippe somit auf einen Spitzschuppigen Stachel-Schirmling.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. September 2019)

bonobo schrieb:


> Sammelergebnis vom Samstag (Süddänemark)...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329990
> Anhang anzeigen 329992


Schöner Fund, ergibt somit ein tolles Mischpilz-Gericht.
Was liegt den da noch mit auf dem Brettchen bei den Pfifferlingen?
Ein Butterpilz und ein Goldfußröhrling?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal nachfragen was für ein Pils das ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 330039



@ralle,
bist ja gerade aktiv! Was sagst Du denn dazu?


----------



## bonobo (18. September 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Was liegt den da noch mit auf dem Brettchen bei den Pfifferlingen?
> Ein Butterpilz und ein Goldfußröhrling?


Das waren zwei Goldröhrlinge.


----------



## ralle (18. September 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> @ralle,
> bist ja gerade aktiv! Was sagst Du denn dazu?


Schwer zu sagen - ein Schirmpilz ev. Safranschirmling ??


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. September 2019)

bonobo schrieb:


> Das waren zwei Goldröhrlinge.


Goldröhrling, meinte ich ja! Wo habe ich bloß denn Fuß hergezaubert.


----------



## Kauli11 (24. September 2019)

Geht jetzt hier endlich los.
Die letzten Tage an verschiedenen Stellen die ersten Steinpilze gefunden und heute die ersten Maronen entdeckt.
Hatte schon Angst, daß es in diesem Jahr keine Maronen mehr gibt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. September 2019)

Bin auch schon ganz heiß, hat es doch die letzte Nacht zum zweiten mal innerhalb von 3 Tagen ordentlich geregnet. Vielleicht wird es ja noch was!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. September 2019)

So, in der Mittagspause gerade mal einen Spaziergang gemacht.
Die Hoffnung steigt.


----------



## daci7 (25. September 2019)

"Kleines" Präsent meiner Mudder vom Hundespaziergang im Wald- Top!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2019)

Sehr schön, wenn ja nur der Dreck und das Getier nicht immer wäre.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. September 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wenn ja nur der Dreck und das Getier nicht immer wäre.


Ist gut für das Immunsystem


----------



## daci7 (26. September 2019)

Bei so nem Apparat mach ich mir gern die Mühe. Der Kollege hatte über 3,5 kg


----------



## yukonjack (26. September 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330386
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein Pilz ? 3,5kg iss ja mal ne gute Mahlzeit. In meiner Gegend muss man über ne Handvoll Maronen oder ein par wenige Steinpilze schon froh sein.


----------



## ralle (26. September 2019)

Krause Glucke 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krause_Glucke


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2019)

….so, verspätete Mittagspause = verspäteter Rundgang aber putzen darf ich jetzt auch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2019)

Bei uns gabs vorhin recht viele Maronen und auch einige Steinpilze. Hätte ich nicht gedacht nach den 2 trockenen Jahren...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs vorhin recht viele Maronen und auch einige Steinpilze. Hätte ich nicht gedacht nach den 2 trockenen Jahren...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Das war auch meine Befürchtung. Nun regnet es aber bereites den dritten Tag immer so ein bisschen dahin und die Hoffnung steigt mit jedem Tropfen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2019)

Ich war dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder auf der Pirsch und nachdem wir Samstag den ersten Pfifferling und den ersten Steinpilz, aber auch nicht mehr, gefunden hatten, sind wir heute nochmal los und ins Sauerland gefahren. Und dort gab es dann doch deutlich mehr Pilze und wir konnten für die erste Pilzmahlzeit seit zwei Jahren einsammeln. Es gab Birkenpilze, Fichtenreizker und Maronen! Endlich mal wieder. Gibts dann morgen zu futtern. Freue ich mich drauf, endlich wieder frische Waldpilze!


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. September 2019)




----------



## phirania (1. Oktober 2019)

Hab auch welche entdecht...


----------



## Gerd II (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich muß mich noch mit so etwas zufrieden geben.
Aber geschmacklich übertrifft der Wiesenchampignon so manchen Waldpilz.
Jetzt endlich nach Regen passiert vielleicht auch bei uns im Wald noch etwas.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Oktober 2019)

Servus Pilzfreunde,

ich bin verzweifelt
Nachdem es endlich tagelang geregnet hat und das lange Wochenende in Sicht war, machte ich mich an drei Tagen voller Vorfreude und hohen Erwartungen auf den Weg zu "meinen" Pilzgründen. An allen Tagen ging es in eine, ja man kann sagen, andere Himmelsrichtung. Die Entfernungen lagen bei 20 / 40 und 80km.
Jedoch war der Fund an jedem Ort der Gleich. Filegenpilze, Fliegenpilze und nochmals Fliegenpilze. Der Wald hat regelrecht geleuchtet. Aber das kennt Ihr ja selbst.
Klar ist dies wunderschön anzuschauen und es werden selbstverständlich auch immer wieder mal Fotos gemacht, aber ….. man will ja auch was fürs Körbchen haben.
Keine / kein einziger Steinpilz hat sich blicken lassen. Woran kann das liegen? Hatte ich so noch nie!
*Ob das Myzel der Steinpilze über die letzten trockenen Jahre schlechter davon gekommen ist? 
Habt Ihr vielleicht die gleiche Beobachtung gemacht oder eine andere Idee? *

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## Gerd II (8. Oktober 2019)

Steinpilze haben die Eigenart, zum Teil periodenweise aufzutreten, das heißt manchmal zwei/drei Jahre gar nichts und im Jahr darauf gibt's eine Steinpilzschwemme.
Das muß nichts mit der jetzigen Trockenheit zu tun haben.
Mir ist aufgefallen, das das regional sehr unterschiedlich ist, manchmal schon von Wald zu Wald.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Zico (8. Oktober 2019)

Moin in die Runde

Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf. Hier 2 Bilder von gestern, war recht spät, ev. wäre noch mehr drin gewesen.












@fischkopp   Nur nicht aufgeben


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir waren aucv gestern die ersten Steinis unweit der Fliegenpilzschwemme zu finden. Also kann bei dir ja noch was kommen. Immerhin gibt es Pilze!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Oktober 2019)

Zico schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde
> 
> Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf. Hier 2 Bilder von gestern, war recht spät, ev. wäre noch mehr drin gewesen.
> 
> ...



Ich und aufgeben, niemals!!!
Würde aktuell am liebsten den ganzen Tag im Wald mein Unwesen treiben.
Da du ja auch in meinen Breitengraden unterwegs bist, macht dein Fund eh wieder Hoffnung. Werde die Mittagspause wohl gleich mal ein bisschen vorverlegen.


----------



## jochen68 (9. Oktober 2019)

... da kommt also doch noch was! Viele junge Steinpilze gefunden und auch sonst scheint die Pilzvielfalt langsam zurückzukehren.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Oktober 2019)

So langsam geht es hier wohl auch los


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Oktober 2019)

Na geht doch


----------



## sprogoe (11. Oktober 2019)

In Bayern Pilze zu sammeln, ist wohl nicht unbedingt ratsam? Lest mal hier:
https://web.de/magazine/gesundheit/pilze-33-jahre-tschernobyl-radioaktiv-belastet-34084402


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> In Bayern Pilze zu sammeln, ist wohl nicht unbedingt ratsam? Lest mal hier:
> https://web.de/magazine/gesundheit/pilze-33-jahre-tschernobyl-radioaktiv-belastet-34084402



Hallo,

solange man nicht ein paar mal die Woche Pilze isst, halte ich das für unbedenklich, zumal es ja nicht flächendeckend so aussieht.
Ich mache mir wegen der 5-6 maligen Pilzmahlzeiten pro Saison da keine Gedanken. Ich ging übrigens auch im Spätsommer/Herbst 1986 zum Pilzesammeln.
Ich hatte einen Bekannten, der besorgte sich damals einen Geigerzähler und mass so ziemlich alles nach, was ihm in die Quere kam. Die stärkste radioaktive Quelle, die er fand, waren seinen italienischen Fließen im Bad seines Hauses.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Oktober 2019)

Ja, also ich bin auch dafür, dass keiner mehr Pilze sammeln geht.

Ne, hast schon Recht, damit ist bestimmt nicht zu spaßen aber....
wissen wir was wir sonst so aufgetischt bekommen?
Ja sogar die eignenden Produkte aus dem Garten sind gewiss nicht schadstofffrei.

Und wenn ich dann in dem Bericht noch lese, das der Verzehr der auf dem Markt befindlichen Pilze unbedenklich ist, muss ich schon Schmunzeln.


----------



## Fruehling (11. Oktober 2019)

Wäre ich böse, würde ich nun schreiben, daß das einiges erklärt, Lajos... 

Spaß beiseite: Erlegte Wildschweine werden immer noch grundsätzlich auf Radioativität geprüft und in nicht unerheblichen Maßen *nicht* für den menschlichen Verzehr freigegeben. Das gilt zumindest für die Stücke, die offiziell verkauft werden sollen. Bekannte, die regelmäßig selbsterlegtes Wild aus der Eifel mehr oder weniger privat veräußern, interessiert das nicht die Bohne.

Weitere Infos *hier* und *da*...


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wäre ich böse, würde ich nun schreiben, daß das einiges erklärt, Lajos...
> .



Hallo,

na ja, es erklärt halt, dass man sich nicht wegen alles gleich kirre machen sollte. 
Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht erwähnen, da ich da nichts hochkochen will. Aber wir maßen damals auch eingefrorene Pilze aus dem Herbst 1985 und die hatten in etwa die gleiche Radioaktivität wie im Herbst 1986 frisch gesammelte.
Warum wohl ? Ganz einfach; bis dahin wurden so rund 2000 Testexplosionen mit Atombomben etc. durchgeführt, deren "Folgen" über den ganzen Erdball verteilt wurden. Dazu gibt es auch Gegenden mit weniger und mehr natürlicher Radioaktivität. Und mir ist nicht bekannt, dass vor 1986 da groß an Pilzen oder an Wildschweinen gemessen wurde und ich stamme aus einer Familie mit Jägern. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß, haben schließlich alle keine Ahnung... 

Bzgl. der Pilze geht's u.a. *hier* mit fundierten Infos weiter.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich weiß, haben schließlich alle keine Ahnung...
> 
> Bzgl. der Pilze geht's u.a. *hier* mit fundierten Infos weiter.



Hallo,

da habe ich aber nichts von Pilzmessungen vor 1986 gelesen. Es fehlt also ein Referenzwert aufgrund dessen man eine Steigerung messen kann. Ich glaube ja durchaus, dass das mit Tschernobyl einen gewissen Einfluss hat/gehabt hat, nur wieviel, das lässt sich eben ohne Messdaten vor 1986 nicht bestimmen. Allerdings macht mir auch niemand weis, dass der Fallout von über 2000 Atomversuchen vorher ohne irgendwelche Folgen gebieben ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (11. Oktober 2019)

Es braucht gar keinen Referenzwert um festzustellen, daß die aktuell Belastung zu hoch ist. Daß der Fallout vor 1986 ohne Folgen blieb, hat niemand behauptet.


----------



## ralle (11. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie kommt Ihr vom eigentlichen Thema ab !!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Oktober 2019)

Na gut, hast ja recht. 

Abendspaziergang


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2019)

Na, hier tut sich ja gar nicht mehr!
Habt ihr euch am Wochenende im Wald verlaufen?


----------



## rolfmoeller (14. Oktober 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na, hier tut sich ja gar nicht mehr!
> Habt ihr euch am Wochenende im Wald verlaufen?



Sieht so aus.
Oder sie strahlen mit der Sonne um die Wette.


----------



## Gummiadler (14. Oktober 2019)

Wir haben ganz gut was gefunden gestern.






Dachte allerdings erst es kommt nichts mehr, weil es hier schon die ersten Nachtfröste gegeben hat.  

Doch das Ergebnis war nicht schlecht... 






Die Großen gibt's heute als Mixed-Schwammerl Sooooße mit Semmelknödeln.

Die Kleinen habe ich gestern Abend noch süß-sauer eingelegt.
Gab drei Gläser voll.











Mittwoch oder Donnerstag geht'n wir nochmal los...


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2019)

Schwamme sauer einlegen wäre auch wieder mal ne Idee, danke, lange nicht gemacht

Hier damit mal etwas Kultur hier rein kommt;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Oktober 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Wir haben ganz gut was gefunden gestern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331275
> 
> ...


Das hatt sich ja richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2019)

Wir haben ganz gut was gefunden gestern.

Dachte allerdings erst es kommt nichts mehr, weil es hier schon die ersten Nachtfröste gegeben hat. 

Doch das Ergebnis war nicht schlecht...

Die Großen gibt's heute als Mixed-Schwammerl Sooooße mit Semmelknödeln.

Die Kleinen habe ich gestern Abend noch süß-sauer eingelegt.
Gab drei Gläser voll.

Sieht gut aus, schön zurechtgelegt
Mache ich auch zu gerne.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2019)

Am Samstag mit Frauchen auf Tour gewesen. 3 Stunden 4 Steinis.
Gestern 1 Stunde an anderer Stelle 

Gleich ist Feierabend


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2019)

Mal ein paar Tage kein Regen aber Sonne und schon reißen Pilzkappen auf.
Ist mir gestern bei diversen Röhrlingen auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2019)

Der Fundus des gestrigen nachmittäglichen Spazierganges.


----------



## Gerd II (15. Oktober 2019)

Meine bescheidenen Funde von heute morgen:


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Rotkappen! Die gibt es bei mir leider fast garnicht. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, denn gestern konnte ich richtig schön Steinpilze ernten! Hier mal ein paar Auszüge. Hatte etwas über 4kg Steinis. 

Hat jemand von euch schonmal so einen weißen Birkenpilz gefunden bzw ist es garkein Birkenpilz?


----------



## Gummiadler (15. Oktober 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Schöne Rotkappen! Die gibt es bei mir leider fast garnicht. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren, denn gestern konnte ich richtig schön Steinpilze ernten! Hier mal ein paar Auszüge. Hatte etwas über 4kg Steinis.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal so einen weißen Birkenpilz gefunden bzw ist es garkein Birkenpilz?



Super Fund!
Aber so einen "Birkenpilz" hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Sieht irgendwie angefressen aus.


----------



## Gerd II (15. Oktober 2019)

Einen Zusatz zu meinem Fund heute.
Wenn man einige Male kurz zuvor Wiesenchampignons  genossen hat, war das heute eine Enttäuschung.
Da kommen Steinpilz und Co. eben nicht mit. Sind getrocknet wohl besser aufgehoben.


----------



## jochen68 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ja, hier stehen die Steinpilze zur Zeit massenhaft. Zumindest an meinem Spot so ca. ein Dutzend unter jedem Baum. Schöne Entschädigung für ein im Sommer eher verhaltenes Pilzjahr. Habe eingekocht, angefangen zu trocknen, frisch zubereitet, war echt Stress heute ;-)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja, wenn täglich den selben Spot aufsucht, wird es langsam mau. Foto von Dienstag!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Oktober 2019)

Gestern habe ich die Runde dann etwas erweitert


----------



## yukonjack (17. Oktober 2019)

Bin heute auch mal los gewesen. Würde mal sagen ne gute Mahlzeit für 4 Personen(wenn 3  keine Pilze mögen)


----------



## Ladi74 (17. Oktober 2019)

War grade bei Meppen im Wald, kleiner Abstecher von der Baustelle.
Maronen und Steinpilze bis zum Abwinken. Konnte nur keine mitnehmen, bis morgen Abend zu Hause wären sie vergammelt.


----------



## Ladi74 (17. Oktober 2019)

War grade bei Meppen im Wald, kleiner Abstecher von der Baustelle.
Maronen und Steinpilze bis zum Abwinken. Konnte nur keine mitnehmen, bis morgen Abend zu Hause wären sie vergammelt.


----------



## jochen68 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe noch eine Steinpilz-Nachlese an der alten Stelle gemacht, das war denn auch genug für dies Jahr. Mein Küche besteht nur noch aus Pilzen, heute hatte ich an meiner Lauftstrecke zum ersten mal plötzlich den ganzen Wald voller Parasol. Da habe ich mal 7 Stück mitgenommen und als Schnitzel paniert zubereitet.


----------



## yukonjack (17. Oktober 2019)

jochen68 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Steinpilz-Nachlese an der alten Stelle gemacht, das war denn auch genug für dies Jahr. Mein Küche besteht nur noch aus Pilzen, heute hatte ich an meiner Lauftstrecke zum ersten mal plötzlich den ganzen Wald voller Parasol. Da habe ich mal 7 Stück mitgenommen und als Schnitzel paniert zubereitet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331462
> Anhang anzeigen 331463


Die Dinger gibst bei uns in Mengen, nur wird der Pilz ganz selten mitgenommen. Selbst hab ich den auch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Oktober 2019)

So, wie von Jochen beschrieben, als paniertes Schnitzel ein Traum!


----------



## yukonjack (18. Oktober 2019)

Danke, werd ich mal testen.


----------



## phirania (18. Oktober 2019)

Die gibt es hier bei uns auch zu hauf.....
Wuste garnicht das die eßbar sind.
Werd ich dann auch mal antesten.


----------



## jochen68 (18. Oktober 2019)

Aber bitte Achtung! Parasolpilze sind nur die richtig großen Dinger mit deutlich genattertem Stiel und frei beweglichem Ring. Es gibt ähnlich aussehende kleinere Schirmlinge wie den Safranschirmling, deren größere Exemplare von Unerfahrenen Sammlern schon mal verwechselt werden könnten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2019)

Wie sieht es im Münsterland, Raum Ahaus aus? Bin das Wochenende da, lohnt sich ein Abstecher in den Wald?


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Oktober 2019)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es im Münsterland, Raum Ahaus aus? Bin das Wochenende da, lohnt sich ein Abstecher in den Wald?


Zum Raum Ahaus kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber im Münsterland lohnt es sich im Moment überall in den Wald zu gehen.Wünsche dir viel Glück.
Aus  welcher Ecke von Hagen kommst du denn? Wo gehst du dort denn Pilze suchen? Habe dort Verwandschaft wohnen und gehe dort auch manchmal Pilze suchen, wenn ich mal vor Ort bin.
Bist du auch im Hagener- oder Ennepetaler Angelverein? Antwort gerne per PN.


----------



## phirania (18. Oktober 2019)

Von heute...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Von heute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na Kalle da warst du aber fleißig.Ich wünsch dir guten Appetit.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es jemanden aus dem Großraum Kiel, Schleswig Holstein, bei dem ich mal mitlaufen/ suchen könnte? War vor 14 Tagen auf der Info Veranstaltung der örtlichen Pilzfreunde im Botanischem Garten in Kiel. Nun bin noch verunsicherter alleine drauf los zu gehen... 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Ladi74 (18. Oktober 2019)

Sorry für den Doppelpost. 
In dem Hotel ist laufend das Wlan abgekackt und die normale Netzabdeckung war auch unter aller Sau. Da bekommt man auf die Schnelle nicht mit, wenn was doppelt abgeschickt wird.
Hab heute umdisponiert und bin früh, vor der Heimfahrt, nochmal in den Wald. Nach 45min hatte ich eine Papp-Gemüsekiste voll Maronen und Butterpilze. Bei den Steinpilzen hatte ich mich geirrt.
Nach 500km Heimfahrt hat pünktlich 18Uhr die erste Portion in der Pfanne gelegen.
Manchmal kann Montage auch angenehm sein.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2019)

Ästiger Stachelbart.
Hab ich aber nicht angerührt.


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. Oktober 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ästiger Stachelbart.
> Hab ich aber nicht angerührt.



Hab ick noch nie gesehen so'n Teil.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2019)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Hab ick noch nie gesehen so'n Teil.



Ist auch sehr selten. Der Pilz steht auf der roten Liste.


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann bestätigen: auch im Münsterland gibts Pilze. In einem Stündchen mal eben einige Maronen und Steinpilze gesammelt. Und das schöne hier, hier geht nicht nur kaum einer, hier sind die Wälder auch komplett flach nicht immer Cardiotraining, wie im Sauerland!


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Oktober 2019)

Eine neue Entdeckung. Stadtpilz.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Oktober 2019)

Heute im Dauerregen mal im Wald gewesen, gab Steinpilze, Heiderotkappen Maronen und Goldfußröhlinge.







Weiterhin war der Wald voll mit diesen Pilzen.









Sind das Pfifferlinge? Mir scheinen die Stiefe etwas sehr dünn.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Oktober 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Heute im Dauerregen mal im Wald gewesen, gab Steinpilze, Heiderotkappen Maronen und Goldfußröhlinge.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331566
> 
> ...


Hallo
Das ist ein falscher Pfifferling.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falscher_Pfifferling

@ All
Schöne Funde in letzter Zeit.
Ich war vorgestern auch kurz draußen:

Parasol schmeckt paniert echt lecker.

Safranschirmling ist auch ein Speisepilz.
Hab mal einen erwischt und gebraten.
Allerdings hab ich mich schon vorab informiert.
Gibt auch giftige(ungenießbar Arten von).
Hauptmerkmal ist das es meist mehrere nah beieinander gibt.
Und die geöffnete Kappe deutlich kleiner ist als beim Parasol.
Und kurzer Stiel.
(Gemeiner Safranschirmling)


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Oktober 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sind das Pfifferlinge? Mir scheinen die Stiefe etwas sehr dünn.


Ich tippe mal auf Kahler Krempling. Ist falsch, mein Vorposter hat recht.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Oktober 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Kahler Krempling


Sorry, das ist aber keiner.
Die haben dickere Stiele und helle Unterseite.

Falsche Pfifferlinge kommen meist haufenweise vor.
Sind nur viel dünner und haben ein kräftigeres Orange wie Pfifferlinge. 
Und schauen oft etwas unterschiedlich aus ,je nach Größe.
Kleine  sind runder größere haben die Form wie am Bild.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2019)

Die giftige Safranschirmlinge habe ich auch schon probiert. Kann ich nicht empfehlen habe heute bei strömendem Regen noch ein paar Steinpilze fprs Risotto gesammelt. Habe jetzt auch genug. Weiß nicht ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal losgehe.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Oktober 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist ein falscher Pfifferling.
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falscher_Pfifferling



Danke für die Info. Falscher Pfifferling kommt hin. Habe mal die drei für ein Bild mitgenommen, essen wollten wir die sowieso nicht.


----------



## Gerd II (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher mit falschem Pfifferling. Solche Dinger, ähnlich wie oben, wachsen bei mir auf dem Acker on mass.
Meiner Meinung nach geht der falsche Pfifferling auch mehr ins orange.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Oktober 2019)

Dauerregen ja, na und, den Pilzen macht das nichts. 
Ich fand es insofern angenehm, da nicht ganz so viele Räber unterwegs waren.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Oktober 2019)

Das mal etwas andere Geburtstagsgeschenk.
Kam aber gut an


----------



## Gummiadler (23. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch nachträglich!

Ich trau mich fast gar nicht das Findergebnis von Sonntag und Montag zu zeigen...

Aber seht selbst:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ist echt Grass was da gerade an Maronen im Walt herumsteht.


----------



## Gummiadler (23. Oktober 2019)

Ja. Bei uns läuft der Dörrautomat momentan rund um die Uhr.

Ab jetzt werden nur noch Steinpilze mitgenommen.


----------



## warrior (23. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage bezüglich der Maronen. Gibt es da Unterschiedliche, mal dicken Fuß mal dünnen Fuß. Sieht man auf den Bildern auch ganz deutlich.
Oder sind das dann unterschiedliche Pilze?
Danke


----------



## Gummiadler (23. Oktober 2019)

warrior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage bezüglich der Maronen. Gibt es da Unterschiedliche, mal dicken Fuß mal dünnen Fuß. Sieht man auf den Bildern auch ganz deutlich.
> Oder sind das dann unterschiedliche Pilze?
> Danke



Das haben wir uns auch schon gefragt. Laut Pilzbüchern ist es wohl die selbe Art.
Vielleicht ähnlich wie bei uns Menschen... da gibt's ja auch die unterschiedlichsten Stängel ähm Füße!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Oktober 2019)

Wir waren heute auch eine bißchen im Wald  und hatten nur ein paar gute Maronen und Steinpilze und Unmengen Hexenröhrlinge. Das erste mal, das ich die gefunden habe. 

Waren lecker.


----------



## Tomasz (28. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem das letzte Jahr wegen der anhaltenden Trockenheit bei uns im Berlin/Brandenburger Raum komplett ausgefallen ist, ging es dieses Jahr zwar erst spät im September, aber dann richtig gut los. Deshalb konnte man wählerisch sein und sich auf seine Lieblingspilze beschränken.





Krause Glucke, die kaum Sand an und in sich hatte.





Die Krause Glucke war so groß, dass sie gebraten und getrocknet wurde.





Die Steinpilze hatten dieses Jahr nur sehr selten Fraßspuren oder Maden. Das gab es lange nicht mehr. Sonst haben sich selbst über junge Pilze schnell Schnecken und Maden drüber hergemacht.





Am liebsten mögen wir die Steinpilze getrocknet und dann an Soßen oder als Pilzsuppen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gerd II (29. Oktober 2019)

Hab den wohl erstmal letzten Tag noch einmal genutzt, denn heute Nacht sollen ja minus zwei bis minus fünf Grad werden.





Gruß Gerd


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ja, es dürfte dem Ende zugehen. Hier gab es die letzten beiden Tage bereits Frost.
Zum Glück war ich am Samstag nochmal los.


----------



## oberfranke (31. Oktober 2019)

warrior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage bezüglich der Maronen. Gibt es da Unterschiedliche, mal dicken Fuß mal dünnen Fuß. Sieht man auf den Bildern auch ganz deutlich.
> Oder sind das dann unterschiedliche Pilze?
> Danke


Einfach mal auf den Schwamm drücken
Wenn sich der Schwamm grünlich blau verfärbt ist es eine Marone.
Wenn nicht kann es ein Fichtensteinpilz sein.

Bei uns ist momentan auch ein super Pilzjahr, hat es schon lange nicht mehr so gegeben.
Dan kann man im Wald wirklich nur 1a Ware mitnehmen.
Ich hab so 20 kg eingefroren und einige schon verkocht.
Reicht.

@ Gummiadler

das mit dem süß-sauer einwecken, würde mich mal so richtig reizen. Schaut richtig lecker aus. Hab zwar davon gehört, aber noch nie selber gemacht.
Würdest du mir das Rezept verraten?


----------



## Gummiadler (31. Oktober 2019)

oberfranke schrieb:


> @ Gummiadler
> 
> das mit dem süß-sauer einwecken, würde mich mal so richtig reizen. Schaut richtig lecker aus. Hab zwar davon gehört, aber noch nie selber gemacht.
> Würdest du mir das Rezept verraten?



Klar!

Dazu eignen sich am Besten möglichst kleine Röhrenpilze (Maronen, Braunkappen, Steinpilze).
Diese putzen und halbieren. Kleine kann man auch ganz lassen.
Dann Zwiebeln und Knoblauch schälen und in Stücke schneiden.
Gläser (ich nehme hierzu die Joghurtgläser von Almigurt oder ähnliches) abwechselnd mit Pilz und Zwiebeln/Knobi füllen. Kann ruhig bissel reingequetscht werden, da die Pilze beim Erhitzen schrumpfen. Dazwischen steck ich gern noch ein frisches Lorbeerblatt. 
Anschließend geb ich einen Teelöffel braunen Zucker und Gurkeneinmachgewürz auf die Schwammerln. 
Nun mische ich Essig und Wasser 1:2 und gieße die Gläser damit auf. Etwa bis einen Zentimeter unterhalb des Glasrandes. Beim Essig mische ich Apfel- und weißen Balsamico zusammen.
Dann Deckel drauf und ca. 20 Minuten kochen lassen. Anschließend zum Abkühlen nach draußen stellen, damit Vakuum entsteht.
Nach paar Tagen sind die Pilze dann gut durchgezogen und können als Beilage zu gutem Sauerteigbrot mit Butter verspeist werden .


----------



## oberfranke (31. Oktober 2019)

@ Gummiadler
danke für die prompte Antwort.
Klingt gut.
Ich werde es probieren und berichten.
Mach mit morgen gleich auf die Socken Richtung Wald.
Hoffentlich hat mir der Frost der letzten Tage keinen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.


----------



## Gummiadler (31. Oktober 2019)

Rotfußröhrlinge wirst du bestimmt noch finden. Die eignen sich ganz gut.


----------



## jochen68 (31. Oktober 2019)

... Danke - hier noch ein Rezept zum Einlegen in Olivenöl, dazu hatte ich mal ein pdf gemacht:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nadsh20yu4dsond/PilzeSauerEingeletInOlivenöl.pdf?dl=0


----------



## oberfranke (31. Oktober 2019)

jochen68 schrieb:


> ... Danke - hier noch ein Rezept zum Einlegen in Olivenöl, dazu hatte ich mal ein pdf gemacht:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nadsh20yu4dsond/PilzeSauerEingeletInOlivenöl.pdf?dl=0


Danke
hoffentlich gibt´s noch ein paar Schwammerl.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2019)

Mal ne Frage an die Fachleute:
Mir hat gestern eine Kollegin einen erquickenden Beutel an Steinpilzen geschenkt. Die waren dann den Rest des Tages in meinem ungeheizten Büro bei offenem Fenster, Abends im Auto und als ich dann gegen 00.00 Zuhause war habe ich sie geputzt, klein geschnippelt und in den Ofen verfrachtet, Temperatur 70°C eingestellt- und nur das Licht angemacht statt dem Ofen -.- dies fiel mir erst heute morgen auf

Da Pilze meines Wissens relativ leicht verderblich sind - mittlerweile trocknen sie, kann ich die getrockneten ohne Probleme verwenden oder hättet ihr bedenken?


----------



## Gerd II (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich gehe mal von aus , das Du die Pilze nicht gewaschen hast.
Dann kannst Du die auch noch trocknen, aber nicht über 50 Grad, sonst könnten die schwitzen und z.T. schwarz werden .

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gummiadler (31. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Fachleute:
> Mir hat gestern eine Kollegin einen erquickenden Beutel an Steinpilzen geschenkt. Die waren dann den Rest des Tages in meinem ungeheizten Büro bei offenem Fenster, Abends im Auto und als ich dann gegen 00.00 Zuhause war habe ich sie geputzt, klein geschnippelt und in den Ofen verfrachtet, Temperatur 70°C eingestellt- und nur das Licht angemacht statt dem Ofen -.- dies fiel mir erst heute morgen auf
> 
> Da Pilze meines Wissens relativ leicht verderblich sind - mittlerweile trocknen sie, kann ich die getrockneten ohne Probleme verwenden oder hättet ihr bedenken?




Das passt schon. Die haben dann ja luftig im Backofen gelegen und schon angefangen bei Raumtemperatur zu trocken... würde auch funzen - aber halt nur lääänger dauern. Bei 70°C geht's nur schneller.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Oktober 2019)

Wenn sie verdorben wären würdest Du dies riechen.
Im Prinzip hast Du ja nichts andres gemacht als den Trocknungsvorgang einzuleiten.
Nach so vielen Std. und bei 70c im Ofen müssten sie ja schon getrocknet sein.
Jetzt nur nicht den Fehler machen und sie erst mal wieder an die ("feuchte") Luft legen.
Probiere doch mal ob Du sie schon zermahlen, sprich zu Pulver verarbeiten kannst.
Wenn ja, ist der Trocknungszustand abgeschlossen.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. Nur zur Klarheit: der Ofen war zwar an (licht) aber hat nicht geheizt. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## sprogoe (31. Oktober 2019)

Also, wenn ich mich mit Pils beschäftige, bin ich froh, wenn das Licht aus ist, muß nicht jeder sehen.


----------



## ralle (31. Oktober 2019)

Waren heute nochmal im Wald - Wahnsinn was da an Pilzen steht !!


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2019)

Was für eine schöne Mahlzeit-ralle


----------



## Tomasz (31. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Fachleute:
> Mir hat gestern eine Kollegin einen erquickenden Beutel an Steinpilzen geschenkt. Die waren dann den Rest des Tages in meinem ungeheizten Büro bei offenem Fenster, Abends im Auto und als ich dann gegen 00.00 Zuhause war habe ich sie geputzt, klein geschnippelt und in den Ofen verfrachtet, Temperatur 70°C eingestellt- und nur das Licht angemacht statt dem Ofen -.- dies fiel mir erst heute morgen auf
> 
> Da Pilze meines Wissens relativ leicht verderblich sind - mittlerweile trocknen sie, kann ich die getrockneten ohne Probleme verwenden oder hättet ihr bedenken?



Ich sehe da auch kein Problem. 24 Stunden und gegebenenfalls etwas länger kann man die Pilze gut lagern, ohne dass sie Schaden nehmen. Wichtig wäre, dass sie luftig gelagert werden, also nicht übereinander in einer Plastetüte gestopft sind. Dann nimmt zumindest die Qualität großen Schaden. Wichtig wäre auch, dass die Pilze eher trocken sind. Feuchte Pilze nehmen auch qualitativ schnell ab. Gerade die Rotfußröhrlinge lassen sich nicht lange lagern. Feste Steinpilze sind da eher genügsamer.
Früher habe ich Pilze getrocknet, indem ich sie in ca. 3 mm dicke Scheiben geschnitten habe und sie dann je nach Temperatur einige Tage auf Pappen getrocknet habe (im Herbst auch auf dem Kachelofen). Heute trockene ich die geschnittenen Pilz ca. 2 Tage vor und packe sie dann anschließend bei ca. 50° für eine Stunde in den Backofen. Aber ich mach nie die Klappe ganz zu, damit die Pilze dort nicht schwitzen. Anschließend lasse ich sie abkühlen und verpacke sie dann in Gefrierbeutel, die dunkel und trocken gelagert werden. Bei 70° nehmen die Pilze in meinem Backofen qualitativ Schaden und werden quasi geröstet bzw. schwitzen.   

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gummiadler (31. Oktober 2019)

Ein Dörrautomat ist da unsre erste Wahl.
Kann ich echt nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gerd II (31. Oktober 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Ein Dörrautomat ist da unsre erste Wahl.


Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, der kann ja auch für andere Zwecke genutzt werden.


----------



## ralle (31. Oktober 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Ein Dörrautomat ist da unsre erste Wahl.
> Kann ich echt nur empfehlen.


Hatten wir schonmal und wieder verkauft --------- heute wieder einen bestellt  --- so ist das , wenn man auf einmal ne Pilzschwemme hat !!

Ok - der damals war auch ein Scheißding -- hoffe das dieser besser ist !


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2019)

Abschlussinfo: Sie sind gut geworden und thronen jetzt in einem Schraubglas in der Gewürzschublade (Frau Topf hat das Prinzip Gewürzregal erst recht spät toleriert)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. November 2019)

Könnt ihr Euch eigentlich auch über, ich nenne es mal Kuriositäten von Pilzen im Wald, erfreuen?
Ich finde es toll, wenn man ab und zu mal was nicht wirklich alltägliches entdeckt.
Es müssen ja nicht immer Essbare sein um mal ein Foto zu schießen.

Beim folgenden Foto wusste ich schon von Weitem, dass ist ein paar Bilder wert.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. November 2019)

Ja, guten Appetit,

bei mir reicht es heute nur für ein Süppchen.
Aber immerhin, November Steinpilz!


----------



## ralle (1. November 2019)

Guten Appetit


----------



## Ndber (1. November 2019)

Ich war heut auch nochmal unterweg
Unglaubliches Schwammerl Jahr heuer.
Steinpilze wohin man schaut.
Saison ist für mich beendet, weil kein Platz mehr im Froster


----------



## ralle (2. November 2019)

Jepp - bei uns auch !!


----------



## katzov (2. November 2019)

Steinis u Maronen lassen sich super trocknen und können als Pulver jede Soße schnell verfeinern.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. November 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr Euch eigentlich auch über, ich nenne es mal Kuriositäten von Pilzen im Wald, erfreuen?
> Ich finde es toll, wenn man ab und zu mal was nicht wirklich alltägliches entdeckt.
> Es müssen ja nicht immer Essbare sein um mal ein Foto zu schießen.
> 
> Anbei nochmal so ein Foto!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. November 2019)

Dieses Jahr war der Wahnsinn!!! Hab ich das genossen.
Sogar Austernseitlinge und Edelreizker gab's. Die sind ja mal verdammt lecker.


----------



## Tomasz (4. November 2019)

Ich war am Sonnabend nochmal kurz im Wald, aber alle Pilze hatten schon deutliche Frostschäden. Selbst junge Pilz waren weich wir Butter und sahen unansehnlich aus.
Aber dieses Jahr lief es wirklich ganz gut. Besonders die leckeren Steinpilze ergaben ausreichende Vorräte für den Winter. Aber auch Schirmpilze waren dieses Jahr gut dabei und schmecken toll.
Besonders auffällig war, dass die Pilze bis zum Schluss kaum Fraßspuren oder Maden hatten. Sie sahen alle aus, wie aus dem Bilderbuch.































Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. November 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr war der Wahnsinn!!! Hab ich das genossen.
> Sogar Austernseitlinge und Edelreizker gab's. Die sind ja mal verdammt lecker.
> 
> Das war es dann wohl, dachte ich mir gestern auch.
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonnabend nochmal kurz im Wald, aber alle Pilze hatten schon deutliche Frostschäden. Selbst junge Pilz waren weich wir Butter und sahen unansehnlich aus.
> Aber dieses Jahr lief es wirklich ganz gut. Besonders die leckeren Steinpilze ergaben ausreichende Vorräte für den Winter. Aber auch Schirmpilze waren dieses Jahr gut dabei und schmecken toll.
> Besonders auffällig war, dass die Pilze bis zum Schluss kaum Fraßspuren oder Maden hatten. Sie sahen alle aus, wie aus dem Bilderbuch.
> 
> ...



hat du da voarb Mass genommen vorm Auflegen?;-)))

Meine Fresse, wie'n Anhang zur Diplomarbeit

Schade, das Bild zeigt es nicht an , ich meinte das 2. von unten.


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr war der Wahnsinn!!! Hab ich das genossen.
> Sogar Austernseitlinge und Edelreizker gab's. Die sind ja mal verdammt lecker.
> 
> bist du Dir sicher, dass das Austernseitlinge waren?
> ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. November 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> bist du Dir sicher, dass das Austernseitlinge waren?



Ja, könnten auch andere Seitlinge gewesen sein. So ganz hundertprozentig bin ich mir da auch nicht sicher... Aber bei Seitlingn kann man ja nichts dramatisches verkehrt machen. Haben auf jeden Fall fantastisch geschmeckt.


----------



## phirania (5. November 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Besonders auffällig war, dass die Pilze bis zum Schluss kaum Fraßspuren oder Maden hatten. Sie sahen alle aus, wie aus dem Bilderbuch.


Liegt wohl am Insektensterben....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. November 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr Euch eigentlich auch über, ich nenne es mal Kuriositäten von Pilzen im Wald, erfreuen?
> Ich finde es toll, wenn man ab und zu mal was nicht wirklich alltägliches entdeckt.
> Es müssen ja nicht immer Essbare sein um mal ein Foto zu schießen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. November 2019)

Einen Aktuellen hätte ich da noch.


----------



## Gummiadler (8. November 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Einen Aktuellen hätte ich da noch.



Ich hau mich weg! 
Das ist keine Braunkappe, sondern ne Radkappe...


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2019)

Polizei :
"Sie da, warum ist es zum Unfall gekommen, was meinen Sie?"

Verdächtiger:
"In meinen Vorderrad wuchs ein Steinpilz"


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. November 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Ich hau mich weg!
> Das ist keine Braunkappe, sondern ne Radkappe...



Zumindest weiß ich nun wo ich in der nächsten Saison ganz genau nachschauen muss. 
Habe da so einige Anhaltspunkte, leider auch sehr oft in Verbindung mit Dreck.
Wir schimpfen immer über Angler welche den Angelplatz versaut zurücklassen.
Bei den Pilzsuchern, Spaziergänger und ja sogar sehr häufig, Waldarbeitern ist es leider nicht anders.

Echt einen Schande über was man da so alles stolpert.


----------



## Gerd II (8. November 2019)

Aber Du weißt wie es beim Angeln ist, wo dieses Jahr der Fisch stand, kannst Du nächstes Jahr Schneider sein

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. November 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Aber Du weißt wie es beim Angeln ist, wo dieses Jahr der Fisch stand, kannst Du nächstes Jahr Schneider sein
> 
> Gruß Gerd





Dies trifft zwar bei den Fischen zu aber ganz gewiss nicht auf die Pilzplätze.


----------



## phirania (9. November 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Dies trifft zwar bei den Fischen zu aber ganz gewiss nicht auf die Pilzplätze.


Bis nächstes Jahr hat der Pilz den Reifen wieder aufgepumt und ist weitergefahren.....


----------



## Gerd II (9. November 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Dies trifft zwar bei den Fischen zu aber ganz gewiss nicht auf die Pilzplätze.


Das hat sicher auch seine Berechtigung,
aber hier Beispiele fürs Gegenteil: an meiner Rotkappenstelle gab es letztes Jahr keine Rotkappen , dieses Jahr traten sie dort wieder in Massen auf und in beachtlichen Größen. Im Gegensatz dazu gab es dort letztes Jahr viele Pfifferlinge, dieses Jahr nicht einen einzigen.
Also Mutter Natur mischt da schon ganz schön mit.


----------



## ralle (9. November 2019)

Eigentlich wollten wir (meine Frau) nur Dekomaterial sammeln.

Scheixx-Dreck - wieder mal alles voller Pilze 

Putzen Trocknen - Frosten -usw. -- aber der Jagdtrieb war wieder mal größer


----------



## Hering 58 (9. November 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir (meine Frau) nur Dekomaterial sammeln.
> 
> Scheixx-Dreck - wieder mal alles voller Pilze
> 
> ...


Super Bilder, Schrauben und Pilze das passt.


----------



## Gerd II (9. November 2019)

Ralle,komm, ich glaub Du willst uns nur ärgern.
Glückwunsch zu den späten Funden, hattet Ihr denn noch keinen Frost.


----------



## ralle (10. November 2019)

Vor einer Woche mal -3° eine Nacht - ansonsten um die + 2---3°


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. November 2019)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Das hat sicher auch seine Berechtigung,
> aber hier Beispiele fürs Gegenteil: an meiner Rotkappenstelle gab es letztes Jahr keine Rotkappen , dieses Jahr traten sie dort wieder in Massen auf und in beachtlichen Größen. Im Gegensatz dazu gab es dort letztes Jahr viele Pfifferlinge, dieses Jahr nicht einen einzigen.
> Also Mutter Natur mischt da schon ganz schön mit.




Klar mischt Mutter Natur mit. In Fall des Pilzwachstums aber nun mal hauptsächlich durch Nässe und Temperatur.

Duschreibst ja selbst: An meiner Rotkappenstelle gab es letztes Jahr keine Rotkappen aber....
Also wusstest Du ja auch wo du nachschauen musst. Somit haben im letzteren Jahr einfach nur die Bedingungen nicht gepasst. *Zu trocken!*
Und zur Zeit der Pfifferlinge, welche in der Regel ja viel früher kommen, wird wohl die passende Feuchtigkeit vorhanden gewesen sein.

Bei mir in der Region war es dieses Jahr genau so. Zur Pfifferlings-Zeit war absolut nichts zu holen und dennoch gab es jetzt in Herbst nach lang anhaltendem Regen
noch massig Pilze aller Art. Jedoch trotz Feuchtigkeit keinen einzigen Pfifferling mehr.

Aber Hauptsache wir behalten in Erinnerung wo wir nächstes Jahr wieder nachschauen müssen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. November 2019)

Zitat von Fischkopp 1961: ↑
Könnt ihr Euch eigentlich auch über, ich nenne es mal Kuriositäten von Pilzen im Wald, erfreuen?
Ich finde es toll, wenn man ab und zu mal was nicht wirklich alltägliches entdeckt.
Es müssen ja nicht immer Essbare sein um mal ein Foto zu schießen.


Habe da noch ein aktuelles Pic!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2019)

Ich war letzten Sonntag auch nochmal im Wald. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ne kleine Runde mit meinem Sohn laufen, aber wie Ralle schon sagt: Pilze überall. Da bin ich auch nicht dran vorbeigekommen...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. November 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Sonntag auch nochmal im Wald. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ne kleine Runde mit meinem Sohn laufen, aber wie Ralle schon sagt: Pilze überall. Da bin ich auch nicht dran vorbeigekommen...
> 
> 
> Das Endergebnis sieht ja super lecker aus
> ...


----------



## phirania (13. November 2019)

Lecker Lecker macht richtig Hunger.....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich deinen Fund so sehe, frage ich mich:
> Warum tut man sich dies an und putzt/reinigt die Pilze nicht vorab im Wald.


Messer hab ich IMMER dabei! Ich bin ein Messer-Nerd! Hab für jede Gelegenheit mindestens zwei...
Aber ich hatte außerdem meinen kleinen und sehr aktiven Sohn dabei... Der rennt immer gleich weiter, um den nächsten Pilz zu entdecken. Wie ein Sack Flöhe! Deshalb musste ich die Schwammerln schnell einsacken und hinterher rennen 
Wenn ich alleine sammel, putze ich immer grob vor. Aber mit dem Hosenscheißer bleibt dafür keine Zeit!
Ist wie beim Angeln. Ewig auf große Karpfen warten fetzt gar nicht für den Zwerg. Aber Biss auf Biss beim Stippen - das is es! DAS IST ES!!!


----------



## phirania (13. November 2019)

Wie der Vater,so der Sohn...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wie der Vater,so der Sohn...


Och, ich angel ja sehr gerne ewig auf Karpfen... ohne Biss und Aktion. Das kann ich sehr sehr lange durchziehen. Man wird halt alt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. November 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Och, ich angel ja sehr gerne ewig auf Karpfen... ohne Biss und Aktion. Das kann ich sehr sehr lange durchziehen.
> Man wird halt alt



Ah, deshalb schickst Du den Junior vor. Damit Du dich nicht selbst nach den Pilzen Bücken musst. Klar das der Korb dann so aussieht.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. November 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr Euch eigentlich auch über, ich nenne es mal Kuriositäten von Pilzen im Wald, erfreuen?
> Ich finde es toll, wenn man ab und zu mal was nicht wirklich alltägliches entdeckt.
> Es müssen ja nicht immer Essbare sein um mal ein Foto zu schießen.
> 
> Beim folgenden Foto wusste ich schon von Weitem, dass ist ein paar Bilder wert.



Ich hab dies beim Fischen entdeckt.


----------



## Bocinegro (16. November 2019)

Diese Pilz Saison war der Wahnsinn


----------



## moench1605 (17. November 2019)

Ich brauche mal die Hilfe von den Pilz Experten: kennt jemand diese Pilze? Die wachsen in einem wunderschönen Hexenzirkel auf einer Wiese. Ich hab auch ne Vermutung, will aber niemanden beeinflussen  



Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. November 2019)

Nelkenschwindlinge wachsen gerne auf Wiesen oder Koppeln im Kessel...sehen auch inetwa so aus...sind von Wuchs aber eigentlich kleiner...?!


----------



## Tomasz (22. November 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> hat du da voarb Mass genommen vorm Auflegen?;-)))
> 
> Meine Fresse, wie'n Anhang zur Diplomarbeit
> 
> Schade, das Bild zeigt es nicht an , ich meinte das 2. von unten.



Nee, meine Diplomarbeit war nicht so schlampig;-))
Es ist aber beim Trocknen auf Pappe tatsächlich eine Platzfrage, weshalb ich die Pilzscheiben recht dicht packe ohnen das sie sich berühren.
Die Russen fädeln die meines Wissens auf eine Faden und hängen die Pilze dann in die Sonne. Also ähnlich wie sie es mit Weißfischen machen. Aber das habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (22. November 2019)

Ich staune, was manche in den letzten Tagen noch aus den Wäldern geholt haben. Bei uns ist abgesehen von Grünlingen nach den ersten Nachtfrösten nicht mehr zu holen gewesen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Nee, meine Diplomarbeit war nicht so schlampig;-))
> Es ist aber beim Trocknen auf Pappe tatsächlich eine Platzfrage, weshalb ich die Pilzscheiben recht dicht packe ohnen das sie sich berühren.
> Die Russen fädeln die meines Wissens auf eine Faden und hängen die Pilze dann in die Sonne. Also ähnlich wie sie es mit Weißfischen machen. Aber das habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert.
> 
> ...


das cjen nicht nur die


Tomasz schrieb:


> Nee, meine Diplomarbeit war nicht so schlampig;-))
> Es ist aber beim Trocknen auf Pappe tatsächlich eine Platzfrage, weshalb ich die Pilzscheiben recht dicht packe ohnen das sie sich berühren.
> Die Russen fädeln die meines Wissens auf eine Faden und hängen die Pilze dann in die Sonne. Also ähnlich wie sie es mit Weißfischen machen. Aber das habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert.
> 
> ...



das machen nicht nur die Russen so;-))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2019)

Servus,

ich wollte dieses Jahr ja mal den Zyklus einer Grause Glucke festhalten.
Das erste Foto ist vom 30.09.2019! Da war sie schon ein paar Tage alt.
Das zweite Foto ist von gestern. Somit liegen also 65 Tage dazwischen.
Unglaublich oder!?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Dezember 2019)

Wünsche Allen ein gesegnetes und friedvolles Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Bocinegro (29. Dezember 2019)

War gestern mal mit dem Hund los noch paar Birkenporlinge eintüten, und war sehr überrascht von der schieren Menge an Austernsaitlingen in diesem Jahr. Das super Pilzjahr 2019 ist noch nicht rum  .


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Wie schaust bei euch heuer mit Pilzen aus?
Hab heute ein paar entdeckt.
Unter anderem diesen hier:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße Michi


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Juni 2020)

Bei dir in der Gegend hat es immer mal wieder geregnet. Hier ist alles knochentrocken.


----------



## Gerd II (24. Juni 2020)

Bei meinem ersten Versuch dieses Jahr kam folgendes raus: 2 Zecken, aber nur ein Pilz, ein Fahler Röhrling.
Der Regen letzte Woche hat einfach noch nicht ausgereicht .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Juni 2020)

Bis jetzt konnte ich lediglich mal zwei Parasol und den hier erspähen.


----------



## jochen68 (25. Juni 2020)

... hier auch alles furztrocken, Trotzdem (!) standen ab vorgestern ein paar Pilze, u. a. an meiner Sommersteinpilzstelle. Ergiebig ist das nicht, wenn es nicht bald wieder regnet, wird es vorbei sein.


----------



## Ndber (25. Juni 2020)

Angefixt durch eure Funde hab ich heut beim Gassi gehn mal an meiner Steinpilz Stelle vorbeigeschaut. 
War kein Fehler
	

		
			
		

		
	








Und da waren noch einige mehr aber ich hatte keine Tasche dabei


----------



## Gerd II (26. Juni 2020)

Da könnt man  glatt neidisch werden.
Aber sei ehrlich,die hat doch Dein Hund erschnuppert.
Ich hoffe ja,wir bekommen heute auch etwas Regen ab.


----------



## Ndber (26. Juni 2020)

Ich war auch sehr überrascht das um diese Jahreszeit schon so gut ist.

Ja klar!!! Den hab ich abgerichtet kein Trüffel Schwein sondern ein Steinpilz Hund


----------



## Gerd II (26. Juni 2020)

Wie sagt man so schön,wie der Herr, so sein Gescherr.
Dann stehen die Aussichten auf Steinpilze für Dich ja ganz gut .
Meiner liebt Fisch ,mit Pilzen hat er leider nicht viel am Hut.
Den interessieren eher die Hasen dahinter im Gebüsch.


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Juni 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Den interessieren eher die Hasen dahinter im Gebüsch


Leckerer Hasenbraten ist auch was feines.


----------



## Gerd II (26. Juni 2020)

Da hast Du auch Recht, zumal sich die  Bestände in den letzten Jahren ja gut erholt haben.


----------



## ralle (27. Juni 2020)

Da ich hier  angestachelt wurde,bin ich heute auch mal los. Das Ergebnis von einer Stunde.


----------



## Gerd II (27. Juni 2020)

Wow, das kann sich schon sehen lassen.


----------



## ralle (27. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich nicht hier gesehen hätte das es schon welche gibt, wäre ich nicht los. Aber das wollte ich nicht unversucht lassen und war schon überrascht das es so viele Pilze zu dieser Zeit in "meinem" Gebiet gibt.


----------



## hecht1503 (29. Juni 2020)

Eure Funde sind echt motivierend. Ich sollte auch mal losgehen, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück  . Dachte auch nicht, dass man zu dieser Zeit schon erfolgreich sein kann.


----------



## Ndber (29. Juni 2020)

Ich war heute auch nochmal los. Aber anscheinend hat sichs schon rumgesprochen das die Schwammerl wachsen weil bis auf 2 kleine Steinpilze war schon alles abgeerntet


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Juni 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Da ich hier  angestachelt wurde,bin ich heute auch mal los. Das Ergebnis von einer Stunde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349503
> Anhang anzeigen 349504


Oh da blutet das Herz, ach was bin ich neidisch.


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Juli 2020)

Wird in NRW nach dem Regen schon etwas gesichtet?


----------



## Ladi74 (10. Juli 2020)

War Dienstag auf Usedom, im Wald,  mal gucken. Nix! Auf den Wiesen unbekannte Boviste.
Gestern bei Lingen auch nix. 
Man kommt halt rum.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal schauen gehen  
Die getrockneten vom letzten Herbst sind fast alle weg.


----------



## Gerd II (16. Juli 2020)

Ruhig ist es hier geworden, ist es denn überall so trocken wie bei uns.
Daher war ich überrascht,was bei mir in der Luzerne zum Vorschein kam, warum also immer in die Ferne schweifen.

Gruß Gerd


Konnte heute gleich nochmal nachlegen( Bild 3)


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Juli 2020)

War Anfang der Woche auch im Wald (NRW). Dabei habe ich diese Pilze hier gesehen. Da ich mir zum Zeitpunkt des Fundes nicht 100% über Art im klaren war, habe ich die stehen lassen.
Nach dem Studium meines Bestimmungsbuches bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass es sich hierbei um Frauentäublinge handelt.


----------



## jochen68 (17. Juli 2020)

Heute die ersten Pfiffis im Sauerland, im Buchenwald. 1A Qualität! Da kommen die nächsten Tage noch mehr


----------



## Gerd II (17. Juli 2020)

Ja, mit den blassen Pfifferlingen (Laubwald) das schafft, schöne Pilze.


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

Meint ihr, im Raum Brandenburg nördlich Berlin besteht nach dem Regen etwas Hoffnung? Wenn ja, würde ich morgen meine Angelzeit etwas verkürzen um zu scouten und dann am So mit der Liebsten in die Pilze gehen,
Wenn ihr meint es ist mau bzw. hoffnungslos, dann angel ich morgen halt unbelastet durch  
vielen Dank für Euren Rat,
Minimax


----------



## Gerd II (17. Juli 2020)

Ich komm ja auch von dort,aber da musst Du allein schauen. Bei mir vor der Haustür wachsen Wiesenchampignons  wie doll und verrückt und im Wald gestern nichts. Das kann aber 20 km weiter schon ganz anders aussehen.

Gruß Gerd

Und wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Ich komm ja auch von dort,aber da musst Du allein schauen. Bei mir vor der Haustür wachsen Champignons  wie doll und verrückt und im Wald gestern nichts. Das kann aber 20 km weiter schon ganz anders aussehen.
> 
> Gruß Gerd
> 
> Und *wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinn*t



Danke schön, dann werd ich wohl mal lookie-lookie machen müssen! Find ich Nennenswertes, werd ich hier berichten


----------



## Ladi74 (23. Juli 2020)

Neue Baustelle, neues Suchgebiet! Bin grade zwischen Rotenburg/Wümme und Tostedt unterwegs. Teilweise kann man die Sommersteinpilze fast mit der Sense ernten. Birkenpilze hab ich auch ein paar gesehen. In anderen Waldstücken ist gar nix! V.a. sie sind zwar teilweise angefressen, haben aber selbst keine "Bewohner". Leider kann ich sie nicht verwerten! Da ist Montage Grütze! Bilderupload klappt leider nicht. Wird aber nachgereicht. (Danke, dass ich in so einem "digitalisierten" Land lebe und arbeite!) Heidelbeeren gibt's auch, aber nicht viele. Für 5Hände voll, als "Mittagessen", hat's aber gereicht.


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Juli 2020)

Unsere Enkelkinder kamen heute mit den ersten drei Maronen an.   Ziemlich früh im Jahr für unsere Ecke hier.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juli 2020)

Pfifferlinge, die würde ich hier auch gerne finden und erkennen können. Steinpilze gab es schon ein paar


----------



## Ladi74 (26. Juli 2020)

Wie versprochen, noch die Bilder.
Die restlichen 20 hab ich nicht aufs Bild bekommen, ohne mitm Rasenmäher durch die Botanik zu fahren.








Andere Stelle, direkt neben dem Forstweg




Mal sehen, was nächste Woche geht, da bin ich besser vorbereitet.


----------



## zimmy (26. Juli 2020)

Toller Fund und das bei dieser trockenheit und abnehmenden Mond 
Weiter so


----------



## Ladi74 (28. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt, bin diesmal besser vorbereitet gewesen.
Hat nur nix genützt!
Nichts nachgewachsen und die noch standen, voll mit "Untermietern".
Sollte halt nicht sein.
Auf den Fotos, von letzer Woche, sind alles Maronen. Hab mal den "Drucktest" (Wikipedia) gemacht, die Druckstelle am Futter wurde immer blau.
Gestern nachm Regen waren die Hüte auch "schleimig".  
Wenn man sich mal auf einen sog. Pilzexperten verlässt...


----------



## jochen68 (29. Juli 2020)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos, von letzer Woche, sind alles Maronen. Hab mal den "Drucktest" (Wikipedia) gemacht, die Druckstelle am Futter wurde immer blau.



Steinpilze haben am Stiel (besonders gut erkennbar unter dem Hutansatz) immer ein feines weißes Stielnetz. Auch daran sind sie von Maronen zu unterscheiden. Wenn man beide Arten mal gefunden hat und genau angeschaut, wird man sie nie mehr verwechseln. Aber ich bin auch ein Fan von Maronen. Sie haben einen eigenen, sehr schönen Geschmack.


----------



## zimmy (30. Juli 2020)

Hast du gut erklärt.  
Maronen, schön in Zwiebeln und Butter geschwenkt, da brauchst du nur noch deutsches Roggenmischbrot, frisch vom Bäcker, Butter und `ne Prise Salz......Lecker
Guten Appetit... zimmy


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juli 2020)

jochen68 schrieb:


> Steinpilze haben am Stiel (besonders gut erkennbar unter dem Hutansatz) immer ein feines weißes Stielnetz. Auch daran sind sie von Maronen zu unterscheiden. Wenn man beide Arten mal gefunden hat und genau angeschaut, wird man sie nie mehr verwechseln. Aber ich bin auch ein Fan von Maronen. Sie haben einen eigenen, sehr schönen Geschmack.



Hallo,

stimmt, auch ich bin ein Fan von Maronen. Allerdings hat das auch den Grund; selbige gibt es bei uns relativ viele, was man von Steinpilzen nicht behaupten kann. Von Ausnahmen mal abgesehen finde ich eher 20 Maronen wie einen Steinpilz.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (30. Juli 2020)

@ jochen68,
danke dir für den Hinweis! Wieder was dazugelernt.
Bei den braunköpfigen Röhrlingen bin ich immer etwas unsicher, was den Namen betrifft. Mitgenommen werden sie immer und schmecken sowieso!
Nen Gallenröhrling hatte ich nie. 

Das Foto von dem Einzelpilz hatte ich einem selbsternannten "Pilzexperten" gezeigt. Der sagte Steinpilz! Mir persönlich, war der Hut zu dunkel und der Stiel zu dünn für Steinpilz...
War auch deshalb unsicher, weil ich Maronen erst ab Ende September gewöhnt bin.

@zimmy Ich bereite Maronen, Rotfussröhrlinge usw genau wie du zu! Manchmal kommt noch ein Ei mit rein. Dazu Butterbemme. Lecker!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. August 2020)

Gestern gabs das erste kleine Pilzpfännchen. Steinpilze, Rotkappen und Birkenpilze - ganz passend für diesen Thread!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. September 2020)

Na Glückwunsch, da Du alle Pilze mit der Mehrzahl benennst, kann das Pfännchen ja nicht so klein gewesen sein.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. September 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na Glückwunsch, da Du alle Pilze mit der Mehrzahl benennst, kann das Pfännchen ja nicht so klein gewesen sein.


Doch, war klein. Waren auch nur kleine Pilzchen... Aber lecker


----------



## Gerd II (3. September 2020)

Bei mir wachsen die Wiesenchampignons wie blöd. Tür auf, einsammeln, Tür zu, fertig. 
Und das alle 2-3 Tage und das seit Wochen. 
Im Wald ist bei uns absolut noch nichts los.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. September 2020)

Aus welcher Gegend kommt ihr?


----------



## Forelle74 (4. September 2020)

Ich war heute am Waldsee spazieren. 
In einer Lichtung fand ich die:










Verborgen im Gras.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2020)

Ich hab heut am frühen Abend auch bisschen was gefunden


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. September 2020)

Ist auf jeden Fall ein Täubling,erkennt man am Stielende, ohne Knolle und der Stiel ist nie faserig sondern brüchig wie Styropor. Ob er geniessbar ist stellt man fest, wenn man eine kleine Geschmacksprobe macht. Ist er scharf, ist er nicht essbar..



u-see fischer schrieb:


> War Anfang der Woche auch im Wald (NRW). Dabei habe ich diese Pilze hier gesehen. Da ich mir zum Zeitpunkt des Fundes nicht 100% über Art im klaren war, habe ich die stehen lassen.
> Nach dem Studium meines Bestimmungsbuches bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass es sich hierbei um Frauentäublinge handelt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2020)

Man kann alle Pilze essen, manche aber nur Einmal !!!!


----------



## sprogoe (5. September 2020)

Einer Ehefrau war sowohl der erste als auch der zweite Ehemann gestorben.
Das schien der Polizei verdächtig und sie wurde gefragt: "Woran starb ihr erster Mann?"
"An einem von mir zubereitetem Pilzgericht".
"Und ihr zweiter Mann?"
"An Schädelbruch, der wollte die Pilze nicht essen".


----------



## feko (5. September 2020)

Jippieh


----------



## bonobo (5. September 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Aus welcher Gegend kommt ihr?


Aus Deiner Ecke. Mach Dich auf in den Wald.
Fundort: Landesgrenze NRW/Rheinland-Pfalz.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. September 2020)

Morgen gehe ich auch mal, wenn auch ich skeptisch bin, dass es schon was gibt


----------



## eiszeit (7. September 2020)

Statusmeldung Mittelfranken.

*Der Zug geht ab!*

Heute zwei Stunden gewesen:

Ergebnis 2,0kg Steinpilze

Leg mal ein paar Fotos bei:










Bin für heuer nun fertig und die anderen sollen Samen werfen.
Heute von den 2,0kg Gesamtmenge, 1,0kg eingefroren und gerade trockne ich noch die andern 1,0kg. Witterung heuer optimal bei mir, es hat
im August sehr viel geregnet und nun passt der Mond auch und es ist trocken. Deshalb nur ca. 100g Abfall, da auch fast keine Würmer.
Der Trockner läuft und ich muß die Nacht durchmachen 
Hier noch ein Foto meines Trockners.


----------



## sprogoe (7. September 2020)

Ich hätte diese Menge nicht öffentlich gemacht, weil nicht erlaubt. 1-2 kg pro Tag und Sammler ist kein Problem.
Google mal und man liest, daß 2 Sammler zu 1700.- € Strafe verurteilt wurden, weil sie 19 kg Steinpilze an einem Tag gesammelt hatten.
Ich möchte Dir Deinen super Fund nicht madig machen, sondern nur mal auf die Rechtslage hinweisen, sorry.


----------



## feko (7. September 2020)

Ach sprogoe... Das heißt doch nicht " dir nicht madig machen" sondern "euch"


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. September 2020)

Ich hab’s gewusst... Ich hab’s echt gewusst!


----------



## Ladi74 (9. September 2020)

Hatte ne Baustelle bei Walsrode, nix,  nothing, nitschewo!
Heute Abend zur neuen/ alten Baustelle (Tostedt) umgesetzt und aufm Hotelparkplatz das hier.
Alle dunklen Gnubbel im Rasen sind Steinpilze und keine Hundehaufen.


----------



## eiszeit (9. September 2020)

Na super sie stehen sogar in ner Parkanlage, das ist ja heuer ein richtiges Pilzjahr.

Glückwunsch


----------



## eiszeit (10. September 2020)

War heute nach drei Tagen -seit meinem letzten Besuch- wieder im Wald, konnte es nicht lassen.
Da standen sie wieder wie die Weihnachtsmänner, bin den gleichen Weg gegangen wie vor drei Tagen.
Hier ein paar Bilder:




9 auf einen Streich




Drillinge




Zwillinge


----------



## Forelle74 (13. September 2020)

Hallo.
Ich war heute mal wieder im Wald.
Es gab ein paar Steinpilze. 
Die wachsen gut zurzeit. 





Maronenröhrlinge kommen langsam. 
Für Pfiffis ist es schon zu trocken. 
Hier noch paar Bilder ausm Wald. 















Grüße Michi


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2020)

Ich konnte jetzt auch ein bisschen was finden und meinen neu erworbenen Dörrautomaten mit Steinpilzen testen. Ist aber nur ein Wald in dem auch nur auf einer feuchten Lichtung was steht. Dort muss irgendwie ein Quellkopf drunter sein. Ansonsten im Wald keine Pilze und deshalb auch viele Maden. Es ist einfach mal wieder viel zu trocken. Und von meinen Pilzwäldern ist kaum noch einer übrig. Es ist ein Trauerspiel mit anzusehen was mit unseren Wäldern passiert.  Und Regen ist mal wieder keiner in Sicht. 

Grüße aus dem Rand vom Sauerland


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. September 2020)

Ich hab wieder richtig gut gefunden. Steinpilze, Riesenbovist und Schirmlinge.


----------



## Ladi74 (15. September 2020)

Bin mal noch,für 2Tage,  bei Parchim, ehe es in den Urlaub geht.
Hab mal ein bissel rumgeguckt, während mein Koll arbeiten musste. Maronen gehen langsam los.
Sagt mal, ist das eine Krause Glucke? Die letzte hab ich vor über 30Jahren gesehen.




In einer Stunde hätten Koll und ich ne schöne Pilzmahlzeit gehabt. 
Leider wollte er arbeiten, der Spielverderber!


----------



## Fruehling (15. September 2020)

Das ist eine!


----------



## Ladi74 (15. September 2020)

@Fruehling 
Danke! Da hat mich die Erinnerung an Badeschwamm doch nicht getäuscht.

Jetzt geht's erstmal ins "gelobte" Land... Quarantäne abangeln.


----------



## Tomasz (17. September 2020)

Ich bilde mir ein, mich mit Pilzen in Berlin/Brandenburg recht gut auszukennen und sammele dabei im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine bunte Mischung.
Jetzt bin ich aber auf Bornholm und finde hier eigentlich nur Maronen und Steinpilze.
Dann gibt es aber noch diese Pilze hier. Von oben ähneln sie einer hellen Marone. Der dicke schwach strukturierte Stil mit den angedeuteten Waben ähnelt eher einem Steinpliz. Aber der Stiel ist gelb und bleibt das auch im Anschnitt. Der Schwamm ist auch gelb un bleibt auch so nach Druck. 
Bei uns gibt es diese nicht. Hier stehen sie recht vielfach zusammen mit den Maronen und den Steinpilzen.
Goldfußröhrlinge sind es nicht. Diese haben im jungen Alter ein Häutchen und sie sind mir bekannt.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sind und welche Qualität sie in der Küche haben?
Könnte das ein Goldporiger Röhrling sein (Google Bildersuche)?











Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fruehling (17. September 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Jetzt bin ich aber auf Bornholm und finde hier eigentlich nur Maronen und Steinpilze....



Welch hartes Brot! 




Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Könnte das ein Goldporiger Röhrling sein (Google Bildersuche)?...



Ja, und das sogar ziemlich alternativlos, wenn Du den Goldröhrling ausschließen kannst.


----------



## Tomasz (17. September 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Welch hartes Brot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar gibt es schlimmeres zum Beispiel gibt es Unmengen von Semmel-, Leder- und Butterpilzen, aber wer will die schon, wenn der Steinpilz daneben steht
Aber welchen Wert hat dieser Goldporige Röhrling in der Küche?

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Fruehling (17. September 2020)

Ich habe noch keine zubereitet aber lt. Literatur keinen großen Wert. Von 1 bis 3 eine Drei - der Goldröhrling hingegen eine klare Eins.


----------



## Gerd II (17. September 2020)

Hier beschrieb letztes Jahr jemand den Pinienröhrling, der sich in Deutschland ausbreitet. Und das hauptsächlich an den Küsten, ich glaub, in diesem Fall war es auf Rügen. Hat auf jeden Fall große Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. September 2020)

Hab gestern Massenweise
Schopftintlinge gefunden.


----------



## feko (18. September 2020)

Und verspeist?


----------



## Bronni (18. September 2020)

Man glaubt es kaum, aber am Strassenrand haben wir während einer Fahrradtour riesige Steinpilze gefunden. Der nächste Wa
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
ld war mindestens 100m entfernt.


----------



## ralle (18. September 2020)

Letzten Urlaubstag mal genutzt- Pilze ohne Ende


----------



## Fruehling (18. September 2020)

Kann es sein, daß die aktuell wieder sehr trockene Witterung dazu führt, daß man kaum Maden- und Schneckenfraß an den Pilzen sieht?


----------



## ralle (18. September 2020)

Ich denke ja - Schneckenfraß war etwas ,aber ansonsten waren die Pilze 1a.


----------



## Bronni (18. September 2020)

Kann ich auch bestätigen, kaum Schneckenfraß, Pilze waren oft wie aus dem Lehrbuch.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. September 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß die aktuell wieder sehr trockene Witterung dazu führt, daß man kaum Maden- und Schneckenfraß an den Pilzen sieht?



Bei mir überhaupt nicht. Trocken und sehr viele Maden...


----------



## Forelle74 (18. September 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Und verspeist?


Hallo 
Normalerweise esse ich die gern.
Hatte aber schon genug Pilze, die ich erst heute mache.
Diese Art mach ich sonst gleich nach dem ernten. 
Da die so schnell schlecht werden. 



Fruehling schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß die aktuell wieder sehr trockene Witterung dazu führt, daß man kaum Maden- und Schneckenfraß an den Pilzen sieht?


Wir haben auch recht wenig Maden drin.
Letztes Jahr war das deutlich mehr.


----------



## Tomasz (18. September 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Hier beschrieb letztes Jahr jemand den Pinienröhrling, der sich in Deutschland ausbreitet. Und das hauptsächlich an den Küsten, ich glaub, in diesem Fall war es auf Rügen. Hat auf jeden Fall große Ähnlichkeit.



Ja das sind die gesuchten Pilze. Danke für diesen Hinweis. Hier an der Südküste von Bornholm gibt es mehr Pinienröhrlinge als andere Röhrlinge. Wir haben sie in einer gemischten Pilzpfanne verarbeitet.
Selbst junge Maronen und Steinpilze haben sehr viele Maden. Die Pinienröhrlinge nicht eine einzige. Nur die Schnecken scheinen sie auch zu mögen. 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. September 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bei mir überhaupt nicht. Trocken und sehr viele Maden...


Wie hier. Selten einer ohne Viehzeug. Letztes Jahr war das deutlich weniger...


----------



## Gerd II (19. September 2020)

Tomasz, man nennt sie ja auch Falsche Rotkappe , diese werden ja auch nicht von Maden befallen. 
Zu der selben Gattung gehören sie aber wohl nicht.


----------



## Michael.S (27. September 2020)

Kann mann sogar als Köder benutzen , das hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo an die Pilzkenner.
Ich habe hier 2 Sorten von Pilzen kann mir jemand diese identifizieren? Und auch sagen ob sie giftig oder zum Verzehren geeignet sind


----------



## feko (3. Oktober 2020)

Der obere dürfte ein knolli sein.
Wenn ja dann tödlich giftig.
Der untere ein Butterpilz. 
Aber Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Michael.S (3. Oktober 2020)

Das obere sieht nach einem weißen Knollenblätterpilz aus und der ist giftig , der untere keine Ahnung


----------



## Kay1 (3. Oktober 2020)

So können Pilze nicht bestimmt werden. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nicht auf Leute verlassen die aufgrund von zwei Bildern meinen einen Pilz zu erkennen. Das Leben ist so kurz und du bist nachher so lange tot.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2020)

Kay1 schrieb:


> So können Pilze nicht bestimmt werden. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nicht auf Leute verlassen die aufgrund von zwei Bildern meinen einen Pilz zu erkennen. Das Leben ist so kurz und du bist nachher so lange tot.


Du hast ja so Recht.
Aber so lange sie die Pilze als giftig bezeichnen, bist du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## feko (3. Oktober 2020)

Habe und werde niemals eine verzehrsempfehlung geben.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

der erste sieht mir nach dem weißen Knollenblätterpilz aus (so ziemlich das Giftigste, was wir bei den Pilzen haben).
Beim zweiten Pilz tippe ich auch auf Butterpilz, der ist essbar.
Bei Schwamm/Röhrenpilzen (der Butterpilz ist einer) kann man sich nicht viel vertun. Auch als Laie nicht. Die rotpoorigen stehen lassen, da gibt es so 4/5 davon, einer ist der giftige Satanspilz, einer ist ungenießbar die anderen eßbar bis sehr gut. Bei den anderen Schwammpilzen kann man als Laie dann noch einen kleinen Gallenröhrling mit einem Steinpilz verwechseln, der ist aber nicht giftig sondern nur ungenießbar. Hat man 10 Steinpilze und einen keinen Gallenröhrling, merkt man das beim ersten Löffel, den man davon isst - man haut das Pilzgericht in die Tonne, da wegen der Bitterkeit das Ganze nicht genießbar ist.
Aber es stimmt schon, so von Fotos sind Pilze nicht immer klar zu bestimmen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hat aber schon etwas geholfen.Den Butterpilz werde ich mal mitnehmen wenn ich im Ort einen Pilzsammler ausfindig mache .Dem anderen trau ich dann erst recht nicht bei dem Potenzial .Dann lieber Steinpilze und Marone.


----------



## Michael.S (3. Oktober 2020)

Butterpilze sind aber auch nicht ganz ohne , mann soll zumindest die Haut vom Hut abziehen  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterpilz


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Oktober 2020)

Danke.


----------



## feko (3. Oktober 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hat aber schon etwas geholfen.Den Butterpilz werde ich mal mitnehmen wenn ich im Ort einen Pilzsammler ausfindig mache .Dem anderen trau ich dann erst recht nicht bei dem Potenzial .Dann lieber Steinpilze und Marone.


Du brauchst keinen pilzsammler sondern einen pilzsachverständigen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Oktober 2020)

Wie schon einmal erwähnt, man kann alle Pilze essen aber manche nur einmal...


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt Thomas...


----------



## feko (4. Oktober 2020)

Man kann alle nur einmal essen.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schön!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wenig Pilzposts hier. Scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige der trotz ausgiebigem Regen nicht wirklich was findet. Obwohl ich momentan aus Langeweile fast täglich in irgendwelchen Wäldern umher streife. 

Da es momentan absolut keine Röhrlinge gibt hier, habe ich mal wieder seit langem eine krause Glucke eingesammelt. Habe die sonst auch oft stehen lassen wegen des aufwendigen Putzens. 




Baumpilze scheint das einzige zu sein, was es momentan wirklich zahlreich gibt. Neben vielen Schwefelköpfen habe ich heute einen Baumstamm voller Pilze gefunden. Ich sammel eigentlich immer nur so die klassischen Standardpilze, aber mich würde mal interessieren ob es sich hier wohl um Austernseitlinge handeln könnte? Habe diese natürlich nicht mitgenommen. Wuchsen an einem dicken Buchenstamm in Massen. Hatten auch deutlich herablaufende Lamellen. Ein sehr schöner Pilz wie ich finde.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. Oktober 2020)

Sind Seitlinge. Ob Austernseitling kann ich nicht sagen. Aber Seitlinge sind alle ungiftig und eigentlich super Speisepilze.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. Oktober 2020)

Toll. So ein Fund. Echt gut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2020)

Nein, nein Jungs...
Will euch nicht in den Wald schicken...
Ist auch nicht mein Fund, habe das Bild nur weiter geleitet...
Aber echt ein geiler Fund ....

Mitte nächster Woche geh ich aber auch los... Bis auf die letzte Woche war es trocken, wenn es nicht zu kalt wird könnte noch was werden...


----------



## eiszeit (9. Oktober 2020)

War Gestern unterwegs. Bei mir gibt es nichts.
Mal nächst Woche nochmal versuchen,


----------



## Gerd II (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns auch nix. 
Zwei Rotkappen, das wars.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich scharre ebenfalls mit den Hufen aber es tut sich bei uns hier noch rein gar nichts. 
Seit Tagen ein ungemütliches Wetter mit Nieselregen Einlagen. Da kommt einfach nicht genug Feuchtigkeit zusammen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns ist auch so gut wie nix zu holen. Da war es Anfang August besser


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Oktober 2020)

War gestern los. Tote Hose. Selbst giftige nur ganz vereinzelt vorhanden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallimasch gibts im Moment. Das ist immer ein Zeichen, dass es für Steinpilze schon ziemlich spät ist. Maronen gibts jetzt sicher auch.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Oktober 2020)

Hi,

könnte mir jemand sagen, um welchen Pilz es sich hier möglicherweise handeln könnte?
Der Durchmesser des Huts beträgt 6 cm.
Ich vermute, dass es sich um einen Spitzschuppigen Schirmpilz oder um einen Spitzschuppigen Stachelschirmling handeln könnte.
Gefunden im Buchenwald.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Oktober 2020)

Ist schon 2 Wochen her. Bisschen was fürs Fotografieren gefunden.


----------



## jkc (12. Oktober 2020)

Heute zufällig nen ganzen Schwung Parasol gefunden, traumhafter Standort, keine 10 Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Oktober 2020)

Best Schnitzel in town!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Best Schnitzel in town!


Da sagst du was!!!
Schön paniert in der Pfanne, einfach lecker ...


----------



## vonda1909 (12. Oktober 2020)

Feucht ist es nun genug seid Do . fast Dauerregen heutesind erstmal wieder Insekten unterwegs


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Oktober 2020)

Hi,

kann jemand einen oder zwei brauchbare Pilzbücher für die Jackentasche empfehlen?
Am besten nicht von BLV und nicht, wo aus einem anderen Buch abgeschrieben wird.



jkc schrieb:


> Heute zufällig nen ganzen Schwung Parasol gefunden, traumhafter Standort, keine 10 Minuten von meiner Haustür entfernt.


Kann man den auch anders schmackhaft zubereiten, als wie ein Schnitzel?


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Pilzenthusiasten,
ein kurzer Bericht aus dem Raum Oranienburg, wo wir am Wochenende einen kleinen Pilzgang genossen, vielleicht ists für
andere aus der Gegend hilfreich:

Es sah sehr mau im Kiefernforst aus. Wenige, vielleicht eine Handvoll Maronen und ein paar Rotfussröhrlinge, an ansonsten reichen Pilzgründen.
Hier und da verschiedene Täublinge (die wir nicht mitnehmen). Keine Steinis, Hallimasch, Krause Glucken, die dort sonst auch
gut zu finden sind.  DIe Pilze waren entweder ziemlich alt, oder noch ganz winzig-kugelig: Vermutlich waren wir im falschen Intervall unterwegs. Auch
viele andere Pilzsucher waren unterwegs, meist ebenfalls mit mageren Körben, wir haben auch keine Schnittstellen gefunden.
Hinsichtlich Zeigerpilzen: Auffallend war der Reichtum an Knollis, die jung und frisch wirkten, ebenso wie die Fliegenpilze. VIele
Kolonien von Schwefelköpfen, meist schon ziemlich alt.

Auf unserer geheimen Champignonwiese sah es besser aus, wir fanden schöne WIesenchampignons von jung bis alt, aber noch geniessbar,
so das wir doch eine schöne Vierpersonenpfanne zusammenbekamen. EInen prächtigen Schafchampignon gabs als Bonus.
Leider kaum Parasols, vereinzelt junge ungeöffnete.

Ich schätze, wir waren einerseits zu spät unterwegs, andererseits ein paar Tage zu früh. Mal sehen wie es am Wochenende wird,
vielleicht schaffen wir es raus,
Viel Glück bei Euren Pilzgängen

@Mr. Sprock
Pilzbücher sind ne sehr individuelle Sache, zwie kann ich nennen, Laux, Der grosse Kosmos Pilzführer  sowie Gminder, Handbuch für
Pilzsammler (Beide Kosmos Verlag).
Beide sind so umfangreich und detailliert, das sie toll zur Bestimmung am Küchentisch geeignet sind, aber kaum zur Bestimmung
"Im Feld" zu komplex, zu schwer. Für die heimische Bibliothek durchaus zu empfehlen.
Gerne benutze ich hingegen einen uralten Gerhardt, Pilzführer 1982, einfach weil cih ihn gewöhnt bin und er sich auf wichtige Arten
beschränkt. Leider BLV Verlag.
Eine tolle, sehr ausführliche Internetseite ist trotz der vorsintflutlichen Oberfläche ist 123pilzsuche.de, man kommt ganz automatisch
drauf, wenn man in google seine "Verdachtsart" und "bestimmen" eingibt.
Neben der Handvoll Pilzsorten, die wir 100% kennen und essen, macht es mir inzwischen fast mehr Spass, unbekannte Pilze zu
dokumentieren und zu bestimmen.

Und natürlich: Im Zweifel niemals* essen, oder wenn man vorm Verhungern ist einen Pilzsachverständigen zu Rate ziehen. Mit ein
paar sicher bestimmbaren Röhrlingsarten kriegt man meist eine leckere Mahlzeit zusammen, und riskiert nicht mehr als
einen Flotten. Bei lustigem Lamellenpilzsammeln winkt der Hauptgewinn in wirklich unangenehmer Form.
hg
Mini


*also, ganz ernst, niemals, niemals, neva-eva. Echt, ich meins ernst. So richtig. Auch nicht knabbern und ausspucken, oder dran lecken.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2020)

Für Pilz-Literatur kann ich auch einige gute Tipps geben - hab vor etlichen Monden meine Diplomarbeit über Pilze verteidigt 
Schaue Morgen mal nach, wie die Wälzer heissen. Mittlerweile brauch ich die Bücher kaum mehr, deswegen sind die Titel und Autoren nicht mehr so geläufig...


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann jemand einen oder zwei brauchbare Pilzbücher für die Jackentasche empfehlen?
> Am besten nicht von BLV und nicht, wo aus einem anderen Buch abgeschrieben wird.
> ...



Hi, ich habe mir erst kürzlich den GU Ratgeber "Pilze bestimmen leicht gemacht" geholt, ist im Taschenformat, kommt so 5€. Die wichtigsten Pilze sind wohl drin, aber es ist der erste GU Ratgeber den ich nicht sehr gut finde. Es ist nicht wirklich schlecht und für unterwegs besser als nix.

Morgen kann ich Dir sagen ob der Parasol auch als Gulasch schmeckt (wovon ich ausgehe), Schnitzel war jedenfalls schonmal sehr gut.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fruehling (13. Oktober 2020)

Bei youtube aus meiner Sicht herausragend sind ff. Kanäle:









						Buschfunkistan
					

Wir möchten den Pflanzen und Pilzen eine Stimme geben. Im Zuge des immer stärker werdenden Bewusstseins für Natur, Klima und Umwelt wollen wir einen unterhal...




					www.youtube.com
				












						snokri
					

Hallo Pilzfreunde, willkommen auf meinem Kanal. Begleitet mich in die geheimnisvolle Welt der Pilze, dieser faszinierenden Fadenwesen. Auf meinen Touren bin ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Oktober 2020)

Die Filme von snorki (Bernd) schaue ich mir auch immer gerne an. Ein Sehr sympathischer Genosse.
Er hat jetzt nun sogar seine Prüfung zum Pilssachversändiger abgelegt. War längst überfällig. 
Die Videoclips sind sehr aufschlussreich, echt zu empfehlen!


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (13. Oktober 2020)

Heute Morgen kurz im Wald gewesen und Glück gehabt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Für Pilz-Literatur kann ich auch einige gute Tipps geben - hab vor etlichen Monden meine Diplomarbeit über Pilze verteidigt
> Schaue Morgen mal nach, wie die Wälzer heissen. Mittlerweile brauch ich die Bücher kaum mehr, deswegen sind die Titel und Autoren nicht mehr so geläufig...


Ich wollt ja noch nachreichen. Diese beiden in Kombination sind echt gut. Nur nicht für unterwegs. Das Dähncke-Buch hat über 1000 Seiten.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Oktober 2020)

Habe am Wochenende ein wunderschönes Exemplar gefunden 

Hatte ich in all den Jahrzehnten noch nie.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ups, dass Bild vergessen.


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2020)

Was ist des? Auch ne Krause Glucke? Nä oder?


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2020)

Hmm, ob das vielleicht ein Ästiger Stachelbart sein könnte?


----------



## yukonjack (13. Oktober 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Ist schon 2 Wochen her. Bisschen was fürs Fotografieren gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo, Bild 2+3, wie heißen die?


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2020)

Mutmaßlich Gewimperter Erdstern Bzw. Halskrausenerdstern


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Oktober 2020)

Sternbovist!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Oktober 2020)

An 


jkc schrieb:


> Mutmaßlich Gewimperter Erdstern Bzw. Halskrausenerdstern


Stimmt , gewimperter Erdstern.
Da bist Du mir knapp zuvorgekommen. Bei uns halt Sternbovist, weil man es sich wahrscheinlich besser merken kann.


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Kann man den auch anders schmackhaft zubereiten, als wie ein Schnitzel?



Ich fand das Gulasch auch richtig porno.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Oktober 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Baumpilze scheint das einzige zu sein, was es momentan wirklich zahlreich gibt. Neben vielen Schwefelköpfen habe ich heute einen Baumstamm voller Pilze gefunden. Ich sammel eigentlich immer nur so die klassischen Standardpilze, aber mich würde mal interessieren ob es sich hier wohl um Austernseitlinge handeln könnte? Habe diese natürlich nicht mitgenommen. Wuchsen an einem dicken Buchenstamm in Massen. Hatten auch deutlich herablaufende Lamellen.


Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es auch eine für manche Menschen giftige Art bei den Seitlingen gibt.
Den ohrförmigen Seitling.
Der wird es hier aber nicht gewesen sein, da er nur an Nadelhölzern wächst.









						Speisepilz wird Giftpilz
					

Der Ohrförmige Seitling wird vielerorts als Speisepilz, ja sogar als Delikatesse geschätzt. Nun wurde er durch Zufall in Japan als Giftpilz erkannt.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				






			Ohrförmiger Seitling, Ohrförmiger Weißseitling, Engelsflügel (PHYLLOTUS PORRIGENS VAR. PLEUROCYBELLA PORRIGENS, NOTHOPANUS PORRIGENS)


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich fand das Gulasch auch richtig porno.


Hat der beim Anbraten viel Fett gezogen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo.

danke für die Buchempfehlungen!

Ich habe den BLV Pilzatlas https://www.amazon.de/neue-BLV-Pilzatlas-Speisepilze-zubereiten/dp/3405162696/  und suche ein Buch in kleinem Format zum Mitnehmen.
Da ich für den Vergleich eine andere Meinung haben möchte, war meine Überlegung, ein Buch eines anderen Verlags zu verwenden. 
Vielleicht ist das aber auch gar nicht nötig, wenn die Autoren unterschiedlich sind.



Minimax schrieb:


> Pilzbücher sind ne sehr individuelle Sache, zwie kann ich nennen, Laux, Der grosse Kosmos Pilzführer  sowie Gminder, Handbuch für
> Pilzsammler (Beide Kosmos Verlag).
> Beide sind so umfangreich und detailliert, das sie toll zur Bestimmung am Küchentisch geeignet sind, aber kaum zur Bestimmung
> "Im Feld" zu komplex, zu schwer. Für die heimische Bibliothek durchaus zu empfehlen.
> ...


Meinst du dieses Buch?
https://www.amazon.de/kleine-BLV-Pilzf%C3%BChrer-besten-heimischen/dp/3835418440
Bei einem Buch zum Mitnehmen wäre ein sehr stabiler, möglichst wasserfester Umschlag wichtig. 
Man könnte es auch selber einbinden. Wichtiger ist der Inhalt.



Minimax schrieb:


> Eine tolle, sehr ausführliche Internetseite ist trotz der vorsintflutlichen Oberfläche ist 123pilzsuche.de, man kommt ganz automatisch
> drauf, wenn man in google seine "Verdachtsart" und "bestimmen" eingibt.


Auf diese Seite war ich letztens auch gestoßen. Je mehr man damit herum probiert, desto mehr wird einem bewusst, wie leicht man doch daneben liegen könnte.



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mir erst kürzlich den GU Ratgeber "Pilze bestimmen leicht gemacht" geholt, ist im Taschenformat, kommt so 5€. Die wichtigsten Pilze sind wohl drin, aber es ist der erste GU Ratgeber den ich nicht sehr gut finde. Es ist nicht wirklich schlecht und für unterwegs besser als nix.


Danke für den Hinweis!



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja noch nachreichen. Diese beiden in Kombination sind echt gut. Nur nicht für unterwegs. Das Dähncke-Buch hat über 1000 Seiten.


Eines der beiden Bücher, 1200 Pilze oder das BLV Handbuch Pilze, wäre wahrscheinlich auch etwas für zuhause. Man müsste vorher mal reinschauen können.


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses Buch?
> https://www.amazon.de/kleine-BLV-Pilzf%C3%BChrer-besten-heimischen/dp/3835418440
> Bei einem Buch zum Mitnehmen wäre ein sehr stabiler, möglichst wasserfester Umschlag wichtig.
> Man könnte es auch selber einbinden. Wichtiger ist der Inhalt.




Hmm, Autor und Verlag stimmen überein, und auch der Umfang in etwa (220 bzw. 245 Arten). Allerdings glaube ich, das die Auflagen desselben Buches, eine heutige, die andere von 1982, nicht mehr viel gemeinsam haben dürften.
Und ob ein solches Bestimmungsbuch für einen selbst tauglich ist, kann man glaube ich nicht aus Beschreibungen oder ANzeigen heraus entscheiden: Das beste, genaueste Bestimmungsbuch ist wertlos, wenn es im Rucksack bleibt.
Ich würde ganz altmodisch vorgehen, und in eine Real-Life-Buchhandlung spazieren. Die meisten haben immer ein halbes Dutzend Pilzbücher da. Dann würde ich es mir bequem machen, und ein wenig blättern und mir das sympathischte, dessen Größe Gestalt, Systematik mir am meisten zusagt, mitnehmen. Die grossen, schweren hyperumfassenden Werke von wissenschaftlichem Charakter würd ich mir Ohrensessel und Küchentisch aufbewahren.
Wenn ichs recht bedenke, sollte ich das selbst mal machen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz altmodisch vorgehen, und in eine Real-Life-Buchhandlung spazieren. Die meisten haben immer ein halbes Dutzend Pilzbücher da. Dann würde ich es mir bequem machen, und ein wenig blättern und mir das sympathischte, dessen Größe Gestalt, Systematik mir am meisten zusagt, mitnehmen.


Stimmt. Dass ich auf so etwas nicht gekommen bin....


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dass ich auf so etwas nicht gekommen bin....


Der Gedanke kam mir auch erst beim Schreiben des Posts, da sieht man mal wie amazonisiert wir sind - wie gesagt, ich such auch noch nem praktikablen Feldführer, das werd ich dannn doch wohl auch mal machen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Oktober 2020)

Also hier wurde letztens mal ein etwas handlicheres Buch vom Laux vorgestellt. Machte eigentlich einen ganz guten Eindruck: 



Ich habe aber selber nur ein A4 Formatiges von Laux und da ich Pilze nicht nach Buchbestimmung sammeln würde, habe ich natürlich auch die Seitlinge am Baum hängen lassen  Soll sie jemand anderes sammeln. 

Ich denke mittlerweile ist es hier auch zu kalt als dass man noch groß mit Pilzen rechnen könnte. Die ganze Zeit davor ist auch fast nichts an Röhrlingen gekommen. Eigentlich nur Unmengen Fliegenpilze und Schwefelköpfe. 

Ich denke ich hake die Saison für dieses Jahr dann ab.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ist des? Auch ne Krause Glucke? Nä oder?



Nö, es ist keine Krause Glucke. Habe mich zu Anfang aber doch tatsächlich auch täuschen lassen.
Dachte erst noch, ok, ein ganz junges flockiges Exemplar. Erst beim Begrabschen wurde ich durch die Konsistenz stutzig. 
Wie Minimax schon schrieb, wohl ein Ästiger Stachelbart. Jedoch scheint es davon auch etliche Varianten zu geben.
Zumindest habe ich kein vergleichbares Bild gefunden.
Wer also genaueres weis, darf dies gerne kundtun.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hatte zur Bestimmung ein Stück mitgenommen.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Oktober 2020)

__





						Ästiger Stachelbart - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com
				




Das paßt schon ziemlich gut...


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns bot jemand eine Pilzexkursion an doch ear diese voll für den Ar...
Wohl zu viele Teilnehmer daher nur geplapper und keine genauen Auskünfte.
Das passende Buch würde ich in der Bücherei zuerst ansehen befor ich es im Handel bestelle.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

als ich vor so rund 50 Jahren das Pilzammeln etwas forcierte, gab es da bei uns von der VHS eintägige Pilzexkursionen mit einem Profi. Das machte ich zweimal mit. In der Natur draußen ist das ganz etwas anderes als rein aus Büchern (da habe ich drei davon, braucht man manchmal auch). Seitdem kann ich so 25-30 Pilze sicher bestimmen, das reicht zum Pilzesammeln locker. Ich hatte allerdings schon einige Vorkenntnise.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich kenne auch sehr sehr viele Pilze, beschränke mich aber tatsächlich beim Sammeln für eine Mahlzeit wirklich auf wenige bekannte. Macht in meinen Augen am meisten Sinn.
Neben den üblichen Röhrlingen (Steinpilz, Rotkappe, Birkenpilz, Butterpilz, Marone, flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling etc.) kommen Perlpilze, Pfifferlinge, Hallimsch, Austernseitlinge, Edelreizker, Parasol, Champignons, Schopftintlinge und ab und an mal Boviste in den Korb. Das war's dann aber auch schon...
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - aber oft hab ich nicht mehr als 5-6 Arten im Korb, bei denen ich mir absolut sicher bin. Und eigentlich sind es genau die oben genannten Pilze, die den Korb auch immer füllen... Das reicht fürs Essen völlig!
Und einen wichtigen Tipp möchte ich noch geben:
Wenn man unbekannte Pilze sammelt, die man anschließend zu Hause bestimmen möchte, muss man die unbedingt gesondert von seinen Speisepilzen in einen extra Korb sammeln. Schnell ist mal ein Stück vom grünen Knollenblätterpilz abgebrochen und mit reingerutscht - das wäre nicht so cool!!!


----------



## Mikesch (14. Oktober 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> ...
> Das passende Buch würde ich in der Bücherei zuerst ansehen befor ich es im Handel bestelle.


Wenn du Es im Geschäft in der Hand hast, kannst du es ja auch gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wenn du Es im Geschäft in der Hand hast, kannst du es ja auch gleich mitnehmen.



Er machte den Vorschlag in einer Bücherei in Augenschein nehmen um es dann, wo auch immer zu kaufen. 
Von nur mal kurz (für eine Saison) Ausleihen hat er nicht so viel.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Bücherei


Ihr meint sicher Bibliothek! In ner Bücherei kann man doch kaufen, oder nicht?


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2020)

was man im Pilztröd so lernt;-))









						Bibliothek – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Oktober 2020)

Irre. Da ist das das Gleiche. Wer hätt's gedacht? (ich nich )


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Oktober 2020)

Soeben die Mittagspause mal für einen kleinen Rundgang genutzt.
Hoffnung keimt auf


----------



## Mikesch (14. Oktober 2020)

Uiii, ich war der Meinung er meinte damit eine Buchhandlung, böser Fehler meinerseits.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Oktober 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also hier wurde letztens mal ein etwas handlicheres Buch vom Laux vorgestellt. Machte eigentlich einen ganz guten Eindruck:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe aber selber nur ein A4 Formatiges von Laux und da ich Pilze nicht nach Buchbestimmung sammeln würde, habe ich natürlich auch die Seitlinge am Baum hängen lassen  Soll sie jemand anderes sammeln.



Dieses Buch wurde hier vorgestern schon mitgeteilt:


Minimax schrieb:


> Pilzbücher sind ne sehr individuelle Sache, zwie kann ich nennen, Laux, Der grosse Kosmos Pilzführer


Für mich wäre es nichts mit seinen 1200 Arten, für Experten sicher geeignet.
Für den Wald suche ich etwas mit 100-200 Arten.



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wenn man unbekannte Pilze sammelt, die man anschließend zu Hause bestimmen möchte, muss man die unbedingt gesondert von seinen Speisepilzen in einen extra Korb sammeln. Schnell ist mal ein Stück vom grünen Knollenblätterpilz abgebrochen und mit reingerutscht


Zwei Körbe tragen sich nicht so toll. Würde es nicht auch reichen, wenn man die nicht bekannten in ein Tuch einwickelt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Oktober 2020)

Könnte das hier ein grüner Anistrichterling sein?
Der riecht extrem nach Plätzchen. Ob genauso Anis duftet, kann ich nicht sicher sagen.






Grün ist er nicht. Ich würde ihn als grau-blau bezeichnen.

Dann würde ich gerne noch wissen, um was für ein Nadelholz es sich hierbei handelt:


Die Nadeln sind ganz weich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Dieses Buch wurde hier vorgestern schon mitgeteilt:



Ich hab dich auch lieb.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Oktober 2020)

Das war nicht böse gemeint.
Es wäre mir nur zu mächtig, um es immer dabei zu haben. 
Ich werde in einer Buchhandlung schauen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Oktober 2020)

Kann ich verstehen. Geht mir genauso. Spare jedes Gramm ein. Schleppe auch bestimmt keine Bücher in den Wald


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt ja auch einige Apps. Wenngleich die zur 100% Bestimmung natürlich auch nicht taugen. 
Dennoch war ich überrascht wie gut die bekanntesten Pilze doch angezeigt werden. 
Dies nur mal so als Tipp, wenn man kein Buch mit in den Wald schleppen will. 
Das Handy hat doch fast jeder mit.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Zwei Körbe tragen sich nicht so toll. Würde es nicht auch reichen, wenn man die nicht bekannten in ein Tuch einwickelt?


Sehr gute Frage! Da muss ich ganz kurz selber mal Nachdenken... doch reicht!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Dann würde ich gerne noch wissen, um was für ein Nadelholz es sich hierbei handelt:


Lebensbaum (Thuja plicata) oder was ähnliches aus der Gattung. Kein einheimischer Baum, aber oft in Gärten und Parks oder als Heckenbepflanzung an Grundstücksgrenzen zu finden...


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> ...Zwei Körbe tragen sich nicht so toll. Würde es nicht auch reichen, wenn man die nicht bekannten in ein Tuch einwickelt?



Würde ich nicht tun, denn im Zweifel reicht ein sehr kleines, abgebrochenes Stück, was den Weg aus dem Tuch in die bekannten Pilze findet, um dir so richtig Streß zu machen.

Nimm stattdessen doch einen stabilen Jutebeutel für die unbekannten Fundstücke, den Du einfach mit in den Korb legst.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht tun, denn im Zweifel reicht ein sehr kleines, abgebrochenes Stück, was den Weg aus dem Tuch in die bekannten Pilze findet, um dir so richtig Streß zu machen.
> 
> Nimm stattdessen doch einen stabilen Jutebeutel für die unbekannten Fundstücke, den Du einfach mit in den Korb legst.



Es kommt auf die Wickeltechnik an, würde ich sagen. Wenn diese ausgefeilt ist, geht das schon...


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2020)

Einen Jutebeutel braucht man nicht zu wickeln.


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Einen Jutebeutel braucht man nicht zu wickeln.


und wenn der ein Loch hat?


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2020)

Dann nehme ich einen anderen... 

Langsam wird's ja wirklich albern hier. Aber ist okay. Faltet priestermäßig Tücher und hofft inständig darauf, daß sich kein abgebrochenes Ministückchen eines richtigen Giftpilzes zu euren guten Fundstücken gesellt - jeder so, wie er mag.


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2020)

um dies zu vermeiden, habe ich auf zumindest einen Schwachpunkt beim Jutebeutel ( iehhh) hingwiesen.
Ich möchte auch nicht mehrere Jutebeutel mitführen, ich möchte überhaupt nicht in die Ecke derJutebeutler;-)))

V


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte dieses Jahr ja mal den Zyklus einer Grause Glucke festhalten.
> Das erste Foto ist vom 30.09.2019! Da war sie schon ein paar Tage alt.
> ...



*Das 1. u. 2. Foto sind hier jetzt leider vertauscht.*  

Vielleicht könnt ihr Euch ja noch daran erinnern.

Auf den Baum / die Grause Klucke ist verlass.
Nun 1 Jahr später gedeiht sie wieder.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2020)

Leider sind zwei der drei Fotos sehr klein.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2020)

Leckerster Pilz den ich bisher gegessen habe btw. In Butter angebraten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Oktober 2020)

Mein Favorit ist der Edelreizker. Die sind soooo lecker. Platz 2: Austernseitlinge


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2020)

wenn es darum geht :

Perlpilz , kommt da ganz vorne mit - bitte nicht gemischt mit Grauen Wulstlingen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Leider sind zwei der drei Fotos sehr klein.



Habe sie reinkopiert, wahrscheinlich deshalb. Auf Seite 178 gehen sie in Originalgröße auf.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Perlpilz , kommt da ganz vorne mit - bitte nicht gemischt mit Grauen Wulstlingen



Perlpilz ist mir wegen Panther aufgrund meiner geringen Erfahung zu "heiss" -ich weiss, es gibt sichere Merkmal, aber dennoch- da belasse ichs beim Bestimmen, bzw. überlasse sie den Pros.
Krause Glucke liebe ich ganz besonders, ich finde sie gehört in jede Pilzpfanne.

Ich würde gerne mal mit den bei mir recht häufigen Täublingen anfangen, kriege sie auch nach außen hin gut und sicher abgegrenzt. Aber bei der Binnengliederung bin ich mir zwischen den vielen Leckertäublingen und Pfuitäublingen noch unsicher.


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Perlpilz ist mir wegen Panther aufgrund meiner geringen Erfahung zu "heiss" -ich weiss, es gibt sichere Merkmal, aber dennoch- da belasse ichs beim Bestimmen, bzw. überlasse sie den Pros.
> Krause Glucke liebe ich ganz besonders, ich finde sie gehört in jede Pilzpfanne.
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal mit den bei mir recht häufigen Täublingen anfangen, kriege sie auch nach außen hin gut und sicher abgegrenzt. Aber bei der Binnengliederung bin ich mir zwischen den vielen Leckertäublingen und Pfuitäublingen noch unsicher.



bei Euch würde ich das auch lassen, das Ding hieß ja mal der Sachsentod oder so ähnlich


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Perlpilz ist mir wegen Panther aufgrund meiner geringen Erfahung zu "heiss" -ich weiss, es gibt sichere Merkmal, aber dennoch- da belasse ichs beim Bestimmen, bzw. überlasse sie den Pros.
> Krause Glucke liebe ich ganz besonders, ich finde sie gehört in jede Pilzpfanne.
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal mit den bei mir recht häufigen Täublingen anfangen, kriege sie auch nach außen hin gut und sicher abgegrenzt. Aber bei der Binnengliederung bin ich mir zwischen den vielen Leckertäublingen und Pfuitäublingen noch unsicher.



Hallo,

aus meinen, Jahrzehnte herliegenden, Pilzexkursionen mit einem Profi habe ich ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal gelernt: der Ring beim Perlpilz ist immer gerieft, beim Pantherpilz dagegen glatt. Nutze mir bei meiner Ex aber nichts, diese weigerte sich, den Pilz zuzubereiten. Mittlerweile habe ich durch Scheidung dieses Problem (und auch andere ) gelöst.
Krause Glucke finde ich auch gut, habe da noch nie eine madige gefunden. Leider sind sie nicht sehr häufig, zumindest bei uns nicht.
Bei den Täublingen wird es oft schon schwierig, zumal die Farbvariationen aufweisen können, welche ein Bestimmung rein nach dem Pilzbuch ungewiß machen.
Da hat damals der Pilzprofi empfohlen, eine Geschmacksprobe zu machen, wenn man Zweifel hat: mild schmeckende Täublinge sind eßbar, scharf schmeckende nicht. Allerdings mache ich das äußerst selten und nehme nur die 4/5 Arten, welche ich sicher bestimmen kann. Aber wenn man sich da richtig gut auskennt, hat man immer viel Pilze.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Sachsentod



Sachsenschreck  
Ja, bei genauerem Hinsehen entpuppt sich hier so mancher Perli als Panther.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nutze mir bei meiner Ex aber nichts, diese weigerte sich, den Pilz zuzubereiten. Mittlerweile habe ich durch Scheidung dieses Problem (und auch andere ) gelöst.


Kann ich voll verstehen. Da hört’s dann echt auf. Da macht man sich scho die Mühe und dann sowas.  
Täublinge nehm ich gar nicht mit. Aber denen wollt ich mich schon länger mal genauer widmen...


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus meinen, Jahrzehnte herliegenden, Pilzexkursionen mit einem Profi habe ich ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal gelernt: der Ring beim Perlpilz ist immer gerieft, beim Pantherpilz dagegen glatt. Nutze mir bei meiner Ex aber nichts, diese weigerte sich, den Pilz zuzubereiten. Mittlerweile habe ich durch Scheidung dieses Problem (und auch andere ) gelöst.
> Krause Glucke finde ich auch gut, habe da noch nie eine madige gefunden. Leider sind sie nicht sehr häufig, zumindest bei uns nicht.
> ...


 Jepp , so ist das - also mit dem Pilz Namens Perl oder Panther Pilz
zu dem Rest kann ihc nichst beitragen ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2020)

Um den Grauen Wulstling würde ich beim Sammeln auch einen Bogen machen, denn den bekommt man oft nur schwer gegen den Pantherpilz abgegrenzt. Beim Perlpilz halte ich das für nicht sooo schwierig, da er immer an Stil, Fleisch und Lamellen einen rötlichen Stich haben muß, den Pantherpilz nie hat.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2020)

beim grauen Wulstling geht es mir um Geschmack- nicht besonders - dumpf bitter


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Pilzfreunde,
Durch Zufall führte mich heute ein Weg durch eine kleine Parkanlage, wo ich direkt am Wegesrand auf diese nette Herde Schopftintlinge stieß.
Mir fehlten Zeit und Musse, und in der Stadt (der Hundefreunde) sammle ich ohnehin nicht, aber den Liebhabern dieses Pilzes will ich den schönen Anblick nicht vorenthalten:





Viel Glück allen die am Wochenende in die Pilze gehen,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## jochen68 (16. Oktober 2020)

... eine (nicht zu dicke) Kartoffelsuppe kochen und junge Schopftintlinge darin einige Zeit ziehen lassen - köstlich!


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

Sagt mal,  liebe Pilzmeister,
angenommen ich würde auf genau dieses gezeigte Vorkommen an Schpftintlingen auf den Lande treffen, ich würde sie gerne mitnehmen, weil die ja als Speisepilz hoch gelobt werden. Es ist ja aber auch so, dass sie wegen ihrem raschen Zerfall bekannt sind.
Was würden die Kenner unter Euch sagen, da ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Spezies habe: 
1)Wären Schopftintlinge des oben gezeigten Entwicklungsstadiums noch verwertbar?
2)Wieviel Zeit hätte ich in Stunden ca. zwischen Pflücken solcher Exemplare und Zubereitung? Üblicherweise sammeln wir so ab mittags bis nachmittags und putzen und braten der Pilze so gegen 18-19h. Ist das zu lange für diese Spezies, bzw. was würdet ihr als Experten als maximale Zeitspanne empfehlen?
schon mal vielen Dank,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sagt mal,  liebe Pilzmeister,
> angenommen ich würde auf genau dieses gezeigte Vorkommen an Schpftintlingen auf den Lande treffen, ich würde sie gerne mitnehmen, weil die ja als Speisepilz hoch gelobt werden. Es ist ja aber auch so, dass sie wegen ihrem raschen Zerfall bekannt sind.
> Was würden die Kenner unter Euch sagen, da ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Spezies habe:
> 1)Wären Schopftintlinge des oben gezeigten Entwicklungsstadiums noch verwertbar?
> ...


Die geschlossenen gehen auf jedenfall noch.
Je weißer desto besser. 
Am Bild sieht man es nicht so gut.
Ich schneide die in der Mitte durch und entferne die lilanen Stellen. 
(Aber erst in der Küche).
Das merkst du auch das die sich nach einiger Zeit am abgeschnittenen Stielende verfärben.
Lang brauchst die nicht aufheben.
1-2 h dürfte kein Problem sein.
Bei mir kommen die gleich nach dem Sammeln in die Pfanne. 
Einfach nur mit etwas Zwiebel und und Speck anbraten. 
Die sind echt eine Delikatesse.


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Pilzfreunde,
> Durch Zufall führte mich heute ein Weg durch eine kleine Parkanlage, wo ich direkt am Wegesrand auf diese nette Herde Schopftintlinge stieß.
> Mir fehlten Zeit und Musse, und in der Stadt (der Hundefreunde) sammle ich ohnehin nicht, aber den Liebhabern dieses Pilzes will ich den schönen Anblick nicht vorenthalten:
> Anhang anzeigen 357647
> ...



Die Dinger kann man essen???? Die haben wir als Kind immer zertreten 
Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass man die Essen kann. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Die Dinger kann man essen???? Die haben wir als Kind immer zertreten
> Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass man die Essen kann. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


 Hallo,

doch, die schmecken sogar sehr gut. Man muss sie nur frisch (relativ jung) erwischen, solange sich die Lamellen nicht dunkel verfärben, dann zerfliessen die Pilze regelrecht und sind nicht mehr verwertbar.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ja , sind sehr lecker. 
@Minimax 
Die sehen gut aus.
Hab mir erlaubt dein Bild zu verwenden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Oktober 2020)

Aus gegebenem Anlass... eben geholt.


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

@Forelle74 , vielen Dank, dann werd ich, falls sie mir in diesem Zustand in Wald oder Feld begegnen, sie mal probieren.

Edit: @Christian.Siegler Ohhhh, was für eine tolle Ernte, herzliches Pilzpetri!

Bei mir heute gabs auch was Schönes: Ich war heut zum angeln rausgefahren, habe aber schändlicherweise geschneidert (wofür ich mich gleich noch vor meinen strengen Ükelkumpels zu verantworten habe)
Aber die Pilzgöttin war mir hold und hat mir zum Trost ein paar prachtvolle Parasols in den Kescher gezaubert, heissa, die wird Mrs. Minimax uns gleich köstlich braten, Schleck!


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Die Dinger kann man essen???? Die haben wir als Kind immer zertreten
> Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass man die Essen kann. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


Lass nur nachträglich das Bier weg, verleiht u. U. Flügel


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Lass nur nachträglich das Bier weg, verleiht u. U. Flügel


Echt jetzt? Ich hab gelesen, das Schopftintlinge (im Gegensatz zu ihren Verwandten) kein Problem bei Alkoholgenuss hervorrufen? Dann wären sie ja für mich (Als echter Angler) quasi giftig?


----------



## Fruehling (17. Oktober 2020)

*Nein!*

_Kommentar: Uns ist bisher kein einziger Fall (auch nur geringsten Anzeichen) bekannt durch den Verzehr von Schopftintlingen mit Alkoholgenuss!

Vergleich zum Faltentintling: Der Coprin-Gehalt vom Faltentintling wurde durch Forschungen ermittelt und beträgt zwischen 160-360 mg/kg.
Somit wird von einer ersten Vergiftungserscheinung gesprochen, wenn etwa 25 g verzehrt wurden = ca. 1 Pilz = ca. 5 mg Coprin.

Die essbaren Schopftintlinge sollen in etwa 1-4 mg/kg Coprin enthalten, weshalb in der Regel keine Beschwerden durch Alkoholgenuss beim Verzehr auftreten. Regional können diese Werte etwas abweichend sein!_

Quelle: https://www.123pilzsuche.de/daten/details/Schopftintling.htm


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> *Nein!*



Bedankt! Stimmt auch mit meinen Informationen überein.
Die Verlinkte Seite 123pilzsuche ist übrigens trotz ihrer altmodischen Oberfläche m.M.n. die beste Pilzbestimmungsseite, grade wegen der vielen Bilder und den Hinweisen auf "Doppelgänger"


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich lass es trotzdem lieber mit dem Pilz suchen. Ihr wollt ja noch länger Fangfotos sehen


----------



## Gerd II (17. Oktober 2020)

Endlich Regen,,
jetzt geht's aber gleich mit Gewalt los. 
Der heutige Fund meiner Tochter.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Oktober 2020)

So, fertig mit putzen. Was für eine Menge. Hab ich leicht unterschätzt. Über 200 Köpfe  
Jetzt braten. Und ne Tintling-Suppe gibts auch noch. Wird ein langer Abend... Ich zeig nachher noch das Endprodukt.


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2020)

Oh, Götter, seit das schmackhaft aus!  Ich bin absolut pilzisiert, und habe grade zwei köstliche Parasolschnitzel bekommen.
Morgen geht's mit Mrs. Minimax auf die Hatz, ihr Ältester und seine Holde kommen auch mit. 
Vermutlich werden wir Pech haben (Eigentlich kann man Pilze nicht verscheuchen, die beiden schaffen das aber bestimmt), oder wir haben Glück und finden reichlich- aber dann kennen sie meine geheimen Spezialstellen. 
Ich könnte ihnen natürlich nachher die Körbe abnehmen und sie dann im Wald verschwinden lassen. Weniger Esser, ihr wisst was ich meine.
Andererseits krieg ich dann bestimmt Ärger mit der Missus, und Pilze putzen sich ja auch nicht von alleine. 
Ohje, Entscheidungen, Entscheidungen...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich habe eine Frage an die Kenner.
Die Ausbeute am Wegesrand war nur gering. Es wurden nur eine paar kleine Stäublinge (Flaschenstäublinge?) gefunden.
Dabei standen auch ein paar der dunkleren Gesellen:





Könnte es sich dabei einfach um etwas ältere, aber noch gut genießbare Exemplare handeln, da das Fleisch noch weiß ist?

Hier steht etwas zu der dunklen Farbe, doch wollte ich noch mal nachfragen:




__





						Flaschenstäubling, Flaschenbovist, Warzen-Stäubling, Würziger Staubbuff, Warziger Staubbuff, Nonnefürzli, Judenfurzpilz, Fohenfist (LYCOPERDON PERLATUM)
					





					www.123pilzsuche.de


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Oktober 2020)

@Mr. Sprock Die braunen würd ich stehen lassen!!!

Mein Kram ist auch fertich. 
Oh man...  Die Tintlingsuppe!!! Leute, das war der Wahn. Hab ich zum ersten Mal gemacht und bin schwer angetan. Richtig gut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mein Kram ist auch fertich.
> Oh man... Die Tintlingsuppe!


Sieht sehr lecker aus und aufwendig.



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Die braunen würd ich stehen lassen!!!


Könnte es sich bei den brauen auch um Braune Stäublinge handeln?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Könnte es sich bei den brauen auch um Braune Stäublinge handeln?


Jup, könnte sein. Farbe ist aber immer relativ und kein gutes Bestimmungsmerkmal. Es gibt einfach zu viele Farb- und Standortvarianten!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Lebensbaum (Thuja plicata) oder was ähnliches aus der Gattung. Kein einheimischer Baum, aber oft in Gärten und Parks oder als Heckenbepflanzung an Grundstücksgrenzen zu finden...


Danke! Ich war in einem kleinen Waldabschnitt, wo nur diese Bäume angepflanzt waren, von Durchmesser ungefähr so:


Könnte das erklären, warum dort keine Pilze zu finden waren?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, Götter, seit das schmackhaft aus!  Ich bin absolut pilzisiert, und habe grade zwei köstliche Parasolschnitzel bekommen.
> Morgen geht's mit Mrs. Minimax auf die Hatz, ihr Ältester und seine Holde kommen auch mit.
> Vermutlich werden wir Pech haben (Eigentlich kann man Pilze nicht verscheuchen, die beiden schaffen das aber bestimmt), oder wir haben Glück und finden reichlich- aber dann kennen sie meine geheimen Spezialstellen.
> Ich könnte ihnen natürlich nachher die Körbe abnehmen und sie dann im Wald verschwinden lassen. Weniger Esser, ihr wisst was ich meine.
> ...



Hallo,

de Vorteil bei den Schopftintlingen ist auch, dass wenn man da eine Stelle findet, dort auch meist viele wachsen, also mit einem Fund gleich eine Mahlzeit beieinander hat, zumindest wenn genügend jüngere Exemplare dabei sind  .

Pilz Heil


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Oktober 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Könnte das erklären, warum dort keine Pilze zu finden waren?


Kann sein. Es gibt ein paar Pilze, die zusammen mit Lebensbäumen wachsen. Aber das sind keine Speisepilze.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2020)

Lustig, gerade beim Spaziergang gesehen


----------



## bw1 (18. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem hier in der Gegend in den letzten Wochen quasi nix zu holen war, geht es jetzt nach einigen Regenfällen anscheinend doch nochmal aufwärts.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Lustig, gerade beim Spaziergang gesehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357804


Gleich einsammeln.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Gleich einsammeln.


Siehe hier


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2020)

Prachtvolle Pilze @bw1, und überhaupt ein herzliches Petri heil Pilz! an alle Fänger Finder des Tages. Schätze, wenn @Seele über seinen Schatten springt und etws Vorsicht walten lässt, kommt er zu kulinarischem Hochgenuss, und wir dürfen uns trotzdem noch an seinen Beiträgen erfreuen.

Hier im Brandenburgischen ist zur Zeit gut Pilzen, Massenfunde sind aber nicht zu erwarten: Man muss schon gucken, aber dann wird man auch belohnt. Heut waren die Missus und ich unterwegs, zusammen mit ihrem Ältesten und seiner Liebsten. Wir konnten uns auf der geheimen Sicherheitswiese einen kleinen Grundstock an schönen Champis sichern, ich glaube ein paar Anis/Schafchampis waren auch dabei.
In den Wäldern sah es zunächst mau aus (Aber viele Kremplinge, Schwefelfelköpfe, Knollis grün & gelb, seltsam wenige Fliegenpilze, Stäüblinge am Wegesrand. Viel viel weniger Täublinge als letze Woche),
Hier ein tolles Vorkommen einiger interressanter Baumpilze, auf das sich meine Mitarbeiter im Glauben es wären Hallimasch stürzen wollten, ich musste sie leider enttäuschen:
XXX
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sparriger Schüppling, so leid es mir tut.

aber nach einer Weile und Suchen kamen wir in ein Gebiet mit lockerem Fichtenbestand und tollen Maronen. Fast alle Maronen waren noch jung und ohne Frassspuren, wie aus dem Bilderbuch, herrlich! Dazu gabs noch ebenfalls schön junge Goldröhrlinge (die ollen Schmierlappen), für die wir uns nicht zu schade sind, und eine handvoll (auch dafür sind wir uns nicht zu schade) Rotfussröhrlinge. Paar Waldparasole gabs dazu.
Aber der Mainstay waren die qualitativ wirklich herrlichen Maronen, ein Traum, aber hart erarbeitet zwiechen Moos, Farn, und Heidekrautdingszeugs.
Dem etwas lustlosen Filius von Mrs. Minimax sind zwischendurch echte Pilzaugen gewachsen, und er hat sich zum Maronen-Hunter entwickelt. UNd er hat den Fund des Tages gemacht, leider habe ich kein Photo davon. Der Bursche hat vermutlich die größte krause Glucke Mitteleuropas gefunden*, ich schätze mal 45x20 cm, ein wirklich toller Fund, ich finde in eine Pilzpfanne gehört dieser Pilz, wie Petersielie.
Joa, und so sah der Sonntag nach dem Putzen aus, und wer will sich da beschweren:









Ein toller Korb, wie ich finde!

Mrs. Minimax hats köstlich zubereitet -sie ist eine Zauberin an der Pfanne- und wir hatten ein köstliches, feines Pilzessen. Eine schöne Fussnote; Wir kennen eine Stelle, in unseren Piluzgründen an der sich eine Gartenschnitt-Kürbispflanze durchgesetzt hat. Da haben wir nach der Pilzerei einszweidrei leckere Kürbisse abgeschnitten,
Es ist natürlich klar, das der Abend sich von einem familiären Dinner am Küchentisch zu einem Bankett ausweitete. Also, das war heute ein besonders schöner Tag in den Pilzen, und herrje, wir haben noch Parasols und Röhris für morgen auf dem Balkon...
	

		
			
		

		
	






herzlich,
Euer satter
Minimax

EDIT: Achso, das wichtigste hab ich ganz vergessen: Das Fundgebiet war wieder im Raum Oranienburg ca 30km nördlich von Berlin- wer also dieser Tage dort einen Pilzgang macht, darf auf eine leckere Mahlzeit hoffen.


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Euer satter
> Minimax


oha, ich merke, so vorm schlafengehen wäre eine kleine Kelle Kartoffelüree und einige Waldplize, aus der Pfanne gefischt, nicht unwillkommen. 
Mal sehen, wenn ich im Schutze der Dunkelheit mit meine Riesenaugen und Spinnenfingern an der Borke des Kühlschrankbaumes kratze,
ob da ein paar nächtliche schmackhafte Häpplein abfallen? knabber,knabber,Minimax


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Oktober 2020)

Super @Minimax 
Das sieht ja richtig richtig genial aus. Guter Tag! 
Ich hab heute dann endlich mal (wohl noch im Rausch durch die Tintlingssuppe) Parasols geholt. Mach ich morgen. Das wird auch wieder ein Fest! 
Im Moment bin ich wieder mehr im Wald, als am Wasser!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Oktober 2020)

Habe ja schon so einiges bei meinen Pilztouren gesehen 
aber gleich einen "ganzen" Acker voll , hatte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## pulpot (19. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Habe ja schon so einiges bei meinen Pilztouren gesehen
> aber gleich einen "ganzen" Acker voll , hatte ich auch noch nicht.


Gestern im Südbrandenburgischen an "meiner" Parasolwiese mit dem Auto vorbeigefahren und mal angehalten, weil ich die ersten schon während der Fahrt gesehen habe. Dort war 20m von der Strasse weg, ein 10m Hexenring in genau der Dichte. Soetwas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Hab mir dann soviel halbgeöffnete abgeplückt wie ich tragen konnte und ganz vergessen vorher ein Foto zu machen. Dann fing  es stark an zu regnen, da bin ich weitergefahren. Später habe ich mich geärgert, das nicht fotografiert zu haben. In der dortigen sehr trockenen Gegend hatte es Mi-Fr etwa 100l/m² geregnet, soviel Regen gab es seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr, deshalb wohl die Pilzexplosion. Auch unterwegs am Strassenrand sind überall Schirmpilze und Champinon zu sehen.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Gestern im Sübbrandenburgischen an "meiner" Parasolwiese mit dem Auto vorbeigefahren und mal angehalten, weil ich die ersten schon während der Fahrt gesehen habe. Dort war 20m von der Strasse weg, ein 10m Hexenring in genau der Dichte. Soetwas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Hab mir dann soviel halbgeöffnete abgeplückt wie ich tragen konnte und ganz vergessen vorher ein Foto zu machen. Dann fing  es stark an zu regnen, da bin ich weitergefahren. Spater habe ich mich geärgert, das nicht fotografiert zu haben. In der dortigen sehr trockenen Gegend hatte es Mi-Fr etwa 100l/m² geregnet, soviel Regen gab es seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr, deshalb wohl die Pilzexplosion. Auch unterwegs am Strassenrand sind überall Schirmpilze und Champinon zu sehen.



Ich muss los, auf auf ins Minimobil!

hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2020)

Angeln oder pilzeln?


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angeln oder pilzeln?


Eigentlich pilzeln- aber natürlich bleib ich in Wahrheit daheim, Homeoffice und so.  Aber der Bericht von @pulpot kann einen schon Narrisch werden lassen, auch in Hinsicht auf die Beobachtungen von gestern/vorgestern die mir bergönnt waren. Pulpot hats richtig gemacht, man muss jede gelegenheit nutzen
Ich empfehle also jedem angeldem Pilzenthusiasten aus der Region Nordost ein Auge offen zu haben, in diesen Tagen geht was bei uns, und die ersten Fröste sind garnicht fern, und dann ist köstliche Spass schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Tomasz (19. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *Das 1. u. 2. Foto sind hier jetzt leider vertauscht.*
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr Euch ja noch daran erinnern.
> 
> ...



So einen Baum kenne ich auch und habe jetzt dort das dritte Jahr in Folge eine Krause Glucke gefunden. Solche Stellen werden (wie die besten Zanderstellen) wie ein Staatsgeheimnis gehütet.


----------



## Tomasz (19. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> bei Euch würde ich das auch lassen, das Ding hieß ja mal der Sachsentod oder so ähnlich



Ja, so eine Geschichte kenne ich auch. Meine Großeltern waren sehr gute Pilzkenner und haben u.a. dadurch sowohl den Krieg, die Flucht und die Nachkriegszeit überlebt. Auch Schirmpilze haben sie gesammelt. 
In den 60er Jahren haben Sie eine Zimmer an Sommergäste vermietet. Ein sächsisches Pärchen (Sommergäste) hat Ihnen vollmundig erklärt, dass die Pilze in ihrem Garten Perlpilze wären und sie diese aus ihrer Heimat kennen würden. Das Ergebnis waren zwei ausgepumpte Mägen. Der vermeintliche Perlpilz war ein Pantherpilz.
Auch in Skandinavien stehe ich manchmal vor verschiedenen Reizkern, die bei uns andere Farbvarianten aufweisen und lasse dann lieber die Finger davon.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (19. Oktober 2020)

Ebend aus dem Busch zurück
Patasolpilze sind hier ohne ende teilweise so groß das der Hut die Größe eines Frisby hat .Und noch mehr die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (19. Oktober 2020)

Gestern Hallimaschsuppe


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch einige Apps. Wenngleich die zur 100% Bestimmung natürlich auch nicht taugen.
> Dennoch war ich überrascht wie gut die bekanntesten Pilze doch angezeigt werden.
> Dies nur mal so als Tipp, wenn man kein Buch mit in den Wald schleppen will



Das stimmt.
Ich hatte zwei Pilze gefunden, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es sich nicht um Knollenblätterpilze handelt.
Wie die grünen sehen sie nicht aus und auch nicht ganz wie die weißen.

Eine App teilte mir folgendes Ergebnis mit:







Ich gehe aber dennoch davon aus, dass es Knollenblätterpilze sind, nur weiß ich nicht welche.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. Oktober 2020)

Schlaraffenland... Panierte Parasol


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss angesichts der vielen tollen Bilder der letzten Tage sagen, dass ich überaus neidisch auf euer Wissen ums Pilze sammeln bin, da läuft einem direkt das Wasser im  Munde zusammen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Schlaraffenland... Panierte Parasol



Oh ha, 
Paniertes und dann noch die Butterstulle dazu. Wohl bekomms   

Als Tipp, zu ausgebackenen Pilzen, einfach nur grünen Blattsalat dazu. 
Ich spiele mich da gerne. Ein kleines Stück Ausgebackenes in den Blattsalat eingewickelt und dann rein in die Schublade.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Oh ha,
> Paniertes und dann noch die Butterstulle dazu. Wohl bekomms


Wenn du wüsstest... Das ist doch schon Schmalkost! Da is doch nicht mal Fleisch dabei.
Diät mach ich erst, wenn ich dick oder alt bin


----------



## Gerd II (20. Oktober 2020)

So seh ich es auch, essen was schmeckt, auch wenn Du alt bist.
Butterstulle gehört einfach dazu. 
Nun wachsen bei uns so viele Pilze und ich hänge hier fest


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

Oh, welch ein Schicksal!


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> So seh ich es auch, essen was schmeckt, auch wenn Du alt bist.
> Butterstulle gehört einfach dazu.
> Nun wachsen bei uns so viele Pilze und ich hänge hier fest



 ich würde mich für einen Tausch opfern;-))


----------



## Gerd II (20. Oktober 2020)

Hey, das lass mal, nach dem Traumwetter der letzten Woche ist ab heute Regenwetter nonstop angesagt.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)

Kann mir jemand etwas über diese Pilze sagen so das ich einen Anfang habe und sie identifizieren kann


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

Da traue ich mich nicht ran. Da sollen mal die Experten dran. *Vermutung!!* der Kahle Krämpling dürfte dabei sein. *Vermutung!!*


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

Der gestrige Feierabendspaziergang, brachte, da man nicht nur Schirmlinge möchte,  nicht viel. 
Aber für ein leckeres Süppchen hat es dennoch gereicht.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)

Der Kahlekrempling ist eshabe ihn mir bei Google genauer angesehen und den normalen finde ich dort auch.


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2020)

@vonda1909 
zunächst mal gebe ich @Fischkopp 1961 mit "Da treue ich mich nicht ran" absolut recht, und genauso wie er äussere ich dies nur als Vermutung ohne Gewähr:



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Da traue ich mich nicht ran. Da sollen mal die Experten dran. *Vermutung!!* der Kahle Krämpling dürfte dabei sein. *Vermutung!!*



DIes gesagt, *vermute *ich ebenfalls bei einigen der von Dir gezeigten Pilzen den (giftigen) kahlen Krempling -die anferen kann ich nicht aus dem Kopf identifizieren.
Bitte alle Ferndiagnosen von Random Guys aus dem Internet (also uns) immer mit äusserster Vorsicht behandeln.

Folgende Deiner Pilze würde ich als Kahle Kremplinge ansprechen:




vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357991





vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357994





vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357996


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2020)

Doch bi  ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar so kann ich mich an die Pilze heran tasten


----------



## Gerd II (20. Oktober 2020)

Ja, aber was willst Du damit erreichen. 
Anhand eines kleinen Fotos kann niemand ein Pilz sicher bestimmen. Ich hätte auch gesagt  K. Krempling. Allerdings sieht der Saft/Milch relativ rot aus. 
Mein Tipp, leg Dir ein paar gute Pilz Bücher zu, nutze das Internet, um Vergleichsfotos zu haben. 
Oft ist Geruch und Geschmack ein sicheres 
Merkmal zur Pilz Bestimmung. Wo stand der Pilz, welche Bäume standen in der näheren Umgebung usw. . 
Oder such mit ein paar Pilzen einen Pilz - Sachverständiger auf. 
Bei 123. Pilze hab ich mir auch schon Rat geholt. Dazu musst Du aber detailliertere Fotos machen. 
Hier wird Dir niemand eine hundertprozentige Sicherheit geben können. 
Nichts für ungut. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch bi  ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar so kann ich mich an die Pilze heran tasten



Ja, aber bitte immer (also jedenfalls meine EInlassungen) nur als "Ermittlungsrichtung" verstehen, 
die unbedingt mit weiteren Quellen überprüft werden müssen- da hat @Gerd II unbedingt recht,
Und mit den der Anschaffung von Pilzbüchern auch, aber da gabs ja bereits Input.

Generell ist aber eine theoretische (!) Pilzneugier, auch über die essbaren hinaus eine schöne und
lohnende Sache, denn es macht einfach Spass, die lustigen Gesellen einzuordnen.


----------



## Flatfischer (20. Oktober 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch bi  ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar so kann ich mich an die Pilze heran tasten



Nichts für ungut, aber nachdem Du schon einen klaren weißen Knollenblätterpilz nicht erkannt hast, halte ich das mit dem "Herantasten" für eine ausgesprochen dumme und gefährliche Idee. Bitte sammle nur Pilze mit gelben Röhren (da können nur Gallenröhrlinge die Mahlzeit versauen) und Pfifferlinge; alles andere ist wirklich extrem risikoreich.

Immer dran denken: Alle Pilze sind essbar; manche aber nur einmal! Wirklich nur die Pilze mitnehmen, die man hundertprozentig bestimmen kann.

Flatfischer


----------



## der matti (21. Oktober 2020)

Gruß aus Brandenburg.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Oktober 2020)

und warum nimmt man einen Messer zum Pilze sammeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2020)

Wegen de Wölfe....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja flüssig Pils. 

Trotzdem finde ich es toll, dass man mit dem nötigen Wissen, an geeigneten Stellen, sich einfach so seine Nahrungsmittel pflücken kann. Sicherlich gehört zur alljährlichen Pilzsuche auch weit aus mehr dazu, als das reine Sammeln & Verspeisen der Pilze, ähnlich wie hoffentlich auch bei eurer Angelei. Von daher schon eine tolle Sache. Man kann sich draußen in der Natur aufhalten und hat am Ende des Tages noch ein tolles Nahrungsmittel auf dem Teller.

Leider komme ich auch als Erwachsener noch nicht an Pilze heran. Ein paar Pilze auf der Pizza oder in der Bratensauce sind okay aber eine ganze Pilzpfanne oder aber eine Pilzsuppe müsste ich mir nicht geben. Euch wünsche ich aber viel Freude beim Sammeln und Verspeisen.


----------



## Michael.S (21. Oktober 2020)

Alternativ könnte mann auch eine Axt nehmen aber das wäre so als wenn man auf Spatzen mit Kanonen schießt


----------



## angler1996 (21. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja flüssig Pils.
> 
> Trotzdem finde ich es toll, dass man mit dem nötigen Wissen, an geeigneten Stellen, sich einfach so seine Nahrungsmittel pflücken kann. Sicherlich gehört zur alljährlichen Pilzsuche auch weit aus mehr dazu, als das reine Sammeln & Verspeisen der Pilze, ähnlich wie hoffentlich auch bei eurer Angelei. Von daher schon eine tolle Sache. Man kann sich draußen in der Natur aufhalten und hat am Ende des Tages noch ein tolles Nahrungsmittel auf dem Teller.
> 
> Leider komme ich auch als Erwachsener noch nicht an Pilze heran. Ein paar Pilze auf der Pizza oder in der Bratensauce sind okay aber eine ganze Pilzpfanne oder aber eine Pilzsuppe müsste ich mir nicht geben. Euch wünsche ich aber viel Freude beim Sammeln und Verspeisen.




was meinste, wie gut Pilze mit Fleischeinlage sind;-)))


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> was meinste, wie gut Pilze mit Fleischeinlage sind;-)))



Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum ich bis heute nicht so wirklich an Pilze herankomme. Sicherlich schneidet man diverse Fraßspuren etc. an den Wildfunden aus dem Wald weg aber trotzdem schaut es zumindest für meinen Geschmack etwas sonderbar aus.

Mein Vater würde jetzt wohl wieder sagen bzw. schimpfen: *"Stell dich gefälligst nicht so an, da ist und schmeckt nichts komisch!" *


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> und warum nimmt man einen Messer zum Pilze sammeln?



Hallo,

mein Pilzmesser hat einen Pilz-Kompass. Wenn ich das aufklappe und vor mir herhalte zeigte es den nächsten Pilz an. Zuckt es nach rechts, ist rechts ein Pilz, zuckte es nach links, ist links einer, geht es nach oben ist vor mir einer und zeigt es nach unten, habe ich einen überlaufen. Jetzt spare ich auf die Luxusversion, die reagiert nur auf essbare Pilze.  

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Oktober 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber nachdem Du schon einen klaren weißen Knollenblätterpilz nicht erkannt hast, halte ich das mit dem "Herantasten" für eine ausgesprochen dumme und gefährliche Idee. Bitte sammle nur Pilze mit gelben Röhren (da können nur Gallenröhrlinge die Mahlzeit versauen) und Pfifferlinge; alles andere ist wirklich extrem risikoreich.
> 
> Immer dran denken: Alle Pilze sind essbar; manche aber nur einmal! Wirklich nur die Pilze mitnehmen, die man hundertprozentig bestimmen kann.
> 
> Flatfischer


Nun kenne ich den  Knollenblätterpilz und lass ihn stehen. Und die anderen konnte ich mir durch eure Aussagen im Internet sprich Buch zum vergleich raussuchen und dadurch erkennen ob es der genannte ist also alles sicher .ich werde nicht einfach welche in die Suppe oder Pfanne werfen.Doch Danke der Fürsorge.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Oktober 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun kenne ich den  Knollenblätterpilz und lass ihn stehen. Und die anderen konnte ich mir durch eure Aussagen im Internet sprich Buch zum vergleich raussuchen und dadurch erkennen ob es der genannte ist also alles sicher .ich werde nicht einfach welche in die Suppe oder Pfanne werfen.Doch Danke der Fürsorge.



Vonda
es läßt sich sicher hier bis zu einem gewissen Grade helfen,
allerdings sehe ich grün , gelb und weiß , wenn du jetzt behauptest , dass Du die Knollenblätterpilze kennst.
Goggel mal in deiner Gegend Pilzberater , die bieten im Normalfall geführte Touren , da kannste Dich rantasten und Du hast jemand, der die Dinger die du anschleppst auch sicher bestimmt

wir wollen doch unsere AB Mitglieder, ob nun mit oder ohne Werbung- nicht freiwillig dezimieren, wir brauchen Zahlvolk;--))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Pilzberater , die bieten im Normalfall geführte Touren ,




Kosten die die gesammelten Pilze im Zweifel auch vor?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2020)

Beim Verzehr eines Knollenblätterpilzes, selbst in nur geringen Mengen, soll ja tatsächlich dann oftmals bereits_ "Finito la Musica"_ sein.
Selbst das Auspumpen des Magens etc. soll da nicht mehr viel helfen. Stimmt das? Schon übel so giftiges Zeug, da würde ich mich als Pilzsammler vorher wohl lieber gut informieren und absichern.


----------



## der matti (21. Oktober 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> und warum nimmt man einen Messer zum Pilze sammeln?





der matti schrieb:


> Gruß aus Brandenburg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tomxxxtom schrieb:


> und warum nimmt man einen Messer zum Pilze sammeln?


Die Pilze müssen gesichert werden. (Typische Anfängerfrage)


----------



## der matti (21. Oktober 2020)

Hier ein Beispiel der versuchten Befreiung...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Beim Verzehr eines Knollenblätterpilzes, selbst in nur geringen Mengen, soll ja tatsächlich dann oftmals bereits_ "Finito la Musica"_ sein.
> Selbst das Auspumpen des Magens etc. soll da nicht mehr viel helfen. Stimmt das? Schon übel so giftiges Zeug, da würde ich mich als Pilzsammler vorher wohl lieber gut informieren und absichern.




Ich bin da auch kein Fachmann und wundere mch immer was die Leute so alles ausm Wald schleppen.

Ich nehme nur welche mit braunem Deckel und gelbem Schaumgummi drunter mit. Die sind essbar.
Alles andere überlasse ich den Profis und Adrenalinjunkies.


----------



## Fruehling (21. Oktober 2020)

Gute 600 Monde ist es nun her, daß Vater, Mutter und zwei Kinder in Südtirol, nahe Bruneck, drei Wochen verbrachten.

Pilzesammeln stand nicht regelmäßig im Programmheftchen aber immer mal wieder, denn All Inclusive war noch nicht erfunden und Halbpension die damals praktikable, weil günstige Variante dort einen Urlaub zu verbringen.

Neben Momenten, die man sitzend in riesigen Heidelbeerfeldern weilte, welche von uns Brüdern nahezu restlos abgegrast wurden, was ebenfalls einer kompletten Mahlzeit gleich kam, wurden Pilze gesammelt und ab und zu und selbstverständlich unabsichtlich in die Nester wilder Bienen getreten.

Nun war das Actionkino in der heutigen Form ebenfalls noch nicht erfunden, allerdings gaben die anschließenden Szenen zwischen Bruder Martin, mir und gefühlten Millionen wutschnaubenden Wildbienen eine Richtung vor, die sich seit Jahrzehnten unter Cineasten etabliert hat - was allerdings eine andere Geschichte ist.

Die nötige medizinische Versorgung übernahm eine Ärztin im Ort und eher beiläufig wurde über den Grund unseres Ausflugs gesprochen. Sie war interessiert an den Fundstücken, da sie nicht nur Medizinerin, sondern auch Pilzsachverständige war.

Seitdem wurden Pilze viele Jahre lang nur noch gekauft und anschließend aus Weißblechdosen befreit, denn das nicht ohne Stolz präsentierte volle Körbchen quittierte sie mit den Worten: "Sie wären alle gestorben, hätten sie diese Pilze gegessen!"


----------



## yukonjack (21. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Gute 600 Monde ist es nun her, daß Vater, Mutter und zwei Kinder in Südtirol, nahe Bruneck, drei Wochen verbrachten.
> 
> Pilzesammeln stand nicht regelmäßig im Programmheftchen aber immer mal wieder, denn All Inclusive war noch nicht erfunden und Halbpension die damals praktikable, weil günstige Variante dort einen Urlaub zu verbringen.
> 
> ...


Kannst du dich bei den *Wildbienen  bedanken*


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kosten die die gesammelten Pilze im Zweifel auch vor?



Hallo,

ich war früher zweimal bei solchen Pilz-Exkursionen mit dabei. Da wurden jedesmal schon so ca. 70-80 Pilzarten gefunden und durch den Profi bestimmt. War wirklich sehr interessant ist etwas ganz anderes wie eine Bestimmung aus Abbildungen. Vorher konnte ich so 6-8 Arten sicher bestimmen. Danach waren es so 25-30.

Pilz Heil (von mir aus auch Pils-Heil, frei nach Seele)

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Beim Verzehr eines Knollenblätterpilzes, selbst in nur geringen Mengen, soll ja tatsächlich dann oftmals bereits_ "Finito la Musica"_ sein.
> Selbst das Auspumpen des Magens etc. soll da nicht mehr viel helfen. Stimmt das? Schon übel so giftiges Zeug, da würde ich mich als Pilzsammler vorher wohl lieber gut informieren und absichern.



Hallo,

das Gemeine beim Knollenblätterpilz (weisser und grüner; der gelbe ist nicht so giftig) ist, dass sich die Vergiftungserscheinugen erst spät bemerkbar machen, deshalb nutz da auch das Magenauspumpen nichts mehr, da die Giftstoffe schon längst im Körper verteilt sind. Allerdings ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie man den z. B. für einen Champignon halten kann (angeblich die häufigste Verwechslung), da gibt es ganz klare Unterscheidungsmerkmale und einen Pilz, welchen ich nicht klar bestimmen kann, den lasse ich stehen. Eigentlich ganz einfach.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Gemeine beim Knollenblätterpilz (weisser und grüner; der gelbe ist nicht so giftig) ist, dass sich die Vergiftungserscheinugen erst spät bemerkbar machen, deshalb nutz da auch das Magenauspumpen nichts mehr, da die Giftstoffe schon längst im Körper verteilt sind. Allerdings ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie man den z. B. für einen Champignon halten kann (angeblich die häufigste Verwechslung), da gibt es ganz klare Unterscheidungsmerkmale und einen Pilz, welchen ich nicht klar bestimmen kann, den lasse ich stehen. Eigentlich ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



Geht relativ schnell, wenn die Dinger noch nicht geöffnet sind geht das auch mit Fliegenpilz


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Vonda
> es läßt sich sicher hier bis zu einem gewissen Grade helfen,
> allerdings sehe ich grün , gelb und weiß , wenn du jetzt behauptest , dass Du die Knollenblätterpilze kennst.
> Goggel mal in deiner Gegend Pilzberater , die bieten im Normalfall geführte Touren , da kannste Dich rantasten und Du hast jemand, der die Dinger die du anschleppst auch sicher bestimmt
> ...


Ich sage ja nicht das ich alle erkenne doch den Weißen habe ich mir gemerkt. Das mit dem Pilzeberater ist ein guter Tipp.


----------



## Michael.S (22. Oktober 2020)

Der Fliegenpilz soll gar nicht so giftig sein wie immer behauptet wird aber gesund ist er bestimmt nicht


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Oktober 2020)

Heute ist ein guter Tag für Pilze die Nacht war lau und nun schon den ganzen Tag Sonne.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

Morgen ist besser dann haben die noch Zeit zu wachsen...


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Morgen ist besser dann haben die noch Zeit zu wachsen...


nicht alles verraten, sonst treten wir uns morgen tot;-)))


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

Überlege auch gerade ob ich heute Nacht angeln gehe oder morgen Früh Pilze sammeln bevor es zu kalt wird...


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Geht relativ schnell, wenn die Dinger noch nicht geöffnet sind geht das auch mit Fliegenpilz



Hallo,

wenn ich den anschneide, sehe ich die Lamellen und die sind auch bei jungen Champignons nie weiss. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht drauf verlassen (hört man manchmal), dass auf einer Wiese keine Knollenblätterpilze wachsen. Selten sind diese da schon aber ich habe auch auf Wiesen schon den einen oder anderen Knolli gesehen.
Der Fliegenpilz ist nicht annähernd so giftig wie der weisse und grüne Knollenblätterpilz und ist ja wohl der bekannteste Pilz überhaupt und kaum zu verwechseln.
Übrigens: Fliegenpilze und Steinpilze mögen den gleichen Boden. Wenn man also einen Fliegenpilz sieht, lohnt es sich mitunter im Umfeld nach Steinpilzen Ausschau zu halten.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich den anschneide, sehe ich die Lamellen und die sind auch bei jungen Champignons nie weiss. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht drauf verlassen (hört man manchmal), dass auf einer Wiese keine Knollenblätterpilze wachsen. Selten sind diese da schon aber ich habe auch auf Wiesen schon den einen oder anderen Knolli gesehen.
> Der Fliegenpilz ist nicht annähernd so giftig wie der weisse und grüne Knollenblätterpilz und ist ja wohl der bekannteste Pilz überhaupt und kaum zu verwechseln.
> ...



es ging auich nicht um Chhampis , da gibt es Kandidaten wie Perlpilz und Gr. Wulstling, die kommen eher infrage und sind viel leichter zu verwechseln. Wenn die geschlossen danben stehen , wird es schwierig , ob das nicht dich Panther P oder Knolle oder Fliegenpilz ist . Nur das Ergebnis Variiert;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Der Fliegenpilz soll gar nicht so giftig sein wie immer behauptet wird aber gesund ist er bestimmt nicht



Hallo, 

das ist richtig. Die meisten Giftpilze sind auch nicht lebensgefährlich sondern rufen nur leichte bis mittlere Vergiftungserscheinungen hervor. Aber ausser den Knollis gibts schon noch ein paar richtig stark giftige, wo schon der Sensenmann dazukommen kann. Also immer nur mitnehmen, was man 100prozentig kennt-

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## bw1 (24. Oktober 2020)

Kleine Impression aus dem Pilzwald. Bei uns gibt es z.Z. keine großen Mengen, aber mir macht es ohnehin mehr Spaß, wenn die nicht an jeder Ecke stehen und man etwas suchen muss.


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2020)

bw1 schrieb:


> Kleine Impression aus dem Pilzwald. Bei uns gibt es z.Z. keine großen Mengen, aber mir macht es ohnehin mehr Spaß, wenn die nicht an jeder Ecke stehen und man etwas suchen muss.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358229


Sind die s0ss! Gleich geht's mit Mrs. Minimax auch wieder in den  schönen herbstlichen Pilzwald kanns kaum erwarten., ich hab schon mein Pilzkörbchen zwischen den Zähnen, hüpfe im Flur auf und ab und dreh mich ganz aufgeregt im Kreis, hechelhechelwuff!


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig. Die meisten Giftpilze sind auch nicht lebensgefährlich sondern rufen nur leichte bis mittlere Vergiftungserscheinungen hervor. Aber ausser den Knollis gibts schon noch ein paar richtig stark giftige, wo schon der Sensenmann dazukommen kann. Also immer nur mitnehmen, was man 100prozentig kennt-
> 
> ...


Und unbedingt jeden Pilz genau bestimmen.... 
Fahrlässigkeit kann tödlich sein.


----------



## oberfranke (24. Oktober 2020)

War gerade Schwammerl suchen.
Es gibt wohl auch hier ne zweite Welle.
Nach der Flaute der letzten paar Wochen.
Bild sobald mein Handy wieder aufgeladen ist. 

Zum Knolli
Da gab es vor Jahren mal einen Selbstversuch mit einem angeblichen Gegenmittel live im Fernsehen.
War meines Wissen nach ein Franzose das die Pilze live im Fernsehen gegessen hat.
Nix wars- Tot!
Vergiftungssymptome oft erst nach 24 Std- dann ist es aber schon zu spät.

Das Gift der Knollis soll- so habe ich mal gehört- im Leber Pfortaderkreislauf hängen bleiben-
180 g gelten als sicher tödlich.
Keine Ahnung ob das mit den 180g stimmt- tödlich giftig stimmt aber.

Es gibt fürs Handy ein Pilzbestimmungsapp.
Habe sie ausprobiert.- Naja schönes Spielzeug. Fehlerpotenzial ist definitiv vorhanden.

Nur Pilze mitnehmen die man mit absoluter Sicherheit selbst als eßbar bestimmen kann.
Ansonsten Finger weg!! Stehen lassen- nicht kaputt trampeln.

Vor ein paar Jahren kam ein Lehrer mit einen riesigen Korb Steinpilzen zu mir.
Man war der Stolz auf seinen Fund.
Bis naja- bis alle! als Gallenröhrling identifiziert wurden.
Gab wohl an dem Tag bei ihm doch Bratwurst mit langen Gesichtern zum Abendessen.


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2020)

Yo Jungs,
Lief heute ganz ok mit den Maronen im Brandenburgischen, Haben aber auch viel stehen lassen
Hg, und ein herzliches Petri Pilz an alle Fänger, ähh Finder dieses schönen Tages!
Mini







EDIT: oh, ach ja, Handvoll Champis und 1(!) Steini gabs als Bonus


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2020)

Toller Fang, Mini.

Gebratene Pilze sind lecker.

Sind das Champignons oder Knollendings...?


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind das Champignons oder Knollendings...?



Danke lieber Prof,
Ob champi oder knolli ist ja egal, ich hab irgendwo im Internet gelesen, wenn man einen Silberlöffel mitkocht, dabei auf einem Bein hüpft und oh Tannenbaum singt, neutralisiert das das Gift. Todsicher.
Spass beiseite: Ich hab mir einen kleinen Extra Beutel an "Exoten" mitgenommen (keiner davon ein Knoli, die kenne ich genau) und werde morgen Nachmittag eine vergnügliche Stunde am Schreibtisch mit Bestimmungsbüchern und Lupe verbringen. Selbstverständlich wandert von diesen Kandidat keiner ins Essen, l'art pur l'art.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Oktober 2020)

Das ist Pilz für  eine ganze Fußballmanschaft viel Spaß beim putzen.


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das ist Pilz für  eine ganze Fußballmanschaft viel Spaß beim putzen.


 Mitnichten, wir sind schon fertig. Haben einfach eine Menge "First Pick, First Flush" (klein, ganz, makellos, direkt pfannenfertig) rausgesucht, genug für einzwei leckere Pilzmahlzeiten für uns und die Kids. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Den Rest, die Mehrheit, haben wir an unsere mycophilen Nachbarn verteilt, die sich sehr gefreut haben. B-Ware habe wir gleich im Wald gelassen, ebenso wie Goldröhrlinge und Rotfüssler. War echt ein Maronentag. Ich kann nur allen Pilzfreunden raten auf die Jagd zu gehen, wer weiss wann wiede vorbei ist mit der Pracht (und der Gelegrnheit), viel Erfolg wünsch ich!


----------



## Nemo (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe schon viele (mit Sicherheit gute) Pilze wie z.B. Wiesenchampignons weggeworfen, obwohl ich sie anhand mehrerer Bücher, Apps und Internetseiten meinte, eindeutig bestimmen zu können. 
Einfach aus reiner Unsicherheit.
Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie man einen Knollenblätterpilz nicht erkennen kann... dass das doch immer wieder passiert und die Leute sich vergiften, erzeugt einfach Zweifel bei mir.
...Aber ich werfe mal eine andere Theorie in den Raum: Nach den Meldungen die man so hört, sind es immer Einzelpersonen, die sich vergiften, der Ehepartner bzw. die -partnerin so gut wie nie... Zufall?

Bei den Röhrlingen mache ich es so, bei Verdacht auf Gallenröhrling noch im Wald ein Stückchen abschneiden und dran lecken  ...erspart die spätere Enttäuschung


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2020)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon viele (mit Sicherheit gute) Pilze wie z.B. Wiesenchampignons weggeworfen, obwohl ich sie anhand mehrerer Bücher, Apps und Internetseiten meinte, eindeutig bestimmen zu können.
> Einfach aus reiner Unsicherheit.



Ich finde, wenn da doch so viel auf dem Spiel steht, ist das richtig so. Und ich würde da auch nicht Unsicherheit sondern Vorsicht nennen.
Wir haben auch so manchen schönen Champi, oder auch mehrere nach der Obduktion entsorgt, bis wir uns eines Tages sicher waren. Man schädigt ja auch nicht das Myzel, wenn man den Fruchtkörper mitnimmt.
Man kann das Gericht auch garnicht richtig genießen, wenn auch nur der leiseste Zweifel besteht, finde ich.


----------



## Nemo (24. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn da doch so viel auf dem Spiel steht, ist das richtig so. Und ich würde da auch nicht Unsicherheit sondern Vorsicht nennen.
> Wir haben auch so manchen schönen Champi, oder auch mehrere nach der Obduktion entsorgt, bis wir uns eines Tages sicher waren. Man schädigt ja auch nicht das Myzel, wenn man den Fruchtkörper mitnimmt.
> Man kann das Gericht auch garnicht richtig genießen, wenn auch nur der leiseste Zweifel besteht, finde ich.


Da kann ich komplett zustimmen. Es ist nur immer ärgerlich, gerade wir Angler wissen ja das selbst gefangene der Supermarktware vorzuziehen und den Erfolg der Suche zu schätzen. 

Schade, dass man immer nur lesen kann, DASS sich jemand vergiftet hat und keine Einzelheiten darüber, was zu der Verwechslung geführt hat. Das wäre richtig hilfreich.


----------



## bw1 (24. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 358267



Hui, selten so bildhübsche und makellose Maronen gesehen! Die Zeit sollte man wirklich nutzen, da habt ihr alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2020)

Nemo schrieb:


> Schade, dass man immer nur lesen kann, DASS sich jemand vergiftet hat und keine Einzelheiten darüber, was zu der Verwechslung geführt hat. Das wäre richtig hilfreich.



Hallo,

vor so rund 50 Jahren starb bei uns der Inhaber einer ortsbekannten Installationsfirma und seine Frau nach dem Verzehr von Knollenblätterpilzen, welche er beim Spazierengehen in der Nähe seines Wohnhauses auf einer Wiese am Waldrand als vermeintliche Champignons mitnahm. Die Tochter kam nur davon, weil sie an diesem Abend nicht zuhause war. 
Die lebten noch so zwei/drei Tage und dann wars vorbei. Er hate die Knollis für Champignons gehalten. Dies ist auch die meiste Verwechslung, was man so hört. 
Allerdings, wie schon erwähnt, hat der Wiesenchampignon nie weisse Lamellen insofern kann man da eigentlich nichts verwechseln - ausser man hat Schwierigketen bei der Farberkennung. Ob es allerdings eine Farbschwäche bei weiss/rosa/braun gibt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wenn meine Frau mitgeht macht sie die Schwämme im Wald gleich raus und schaut nach Maden nur gestern den Hallimasch den ich ihr vor der Abreise noch schnell geholt  hatte zu ihrer Freude.Ich hatte diesen gesehen wie mein Korb mit Steinpilz und Maronen voll war. So konnte ich nach dem Mittagessen gleich noch mal in den Wald und nun gibt es Suppe der rest 2 Beutel sind im Froster.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Oktober 2020)

Habe auch Mal in in paar Maronen abgegriffen heute


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2020)

Na, lieber @Aalzheimer , das ist ja ein hübscher Korb, da wünsch ich guten Appetit,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich Ahnung von den Lamellengewächsen hätte, würde ich auch in die Pilze gehen. Aber ich hab Angst, dass ich was giftiges im Korb hätte. Ich glaub, ich brauche einen Lehrgang. Pilze sind sehr lecker. Heute gab es bei uns frische Champignons aufs Strohschweinschnitzel. Aber die waren aus den Laden. Lecker. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Oktober 2020)

Mir war es gestern Abend nach dem sauber machen schon zu spät für ne Pilzpfanne. Habe alles in die Trocknung gelegt.
Mache ich aber sowieso bei den meisten Pilzen die ich sammel, und das sind nur Steinis, Braunkappen (Maronen) und
Birkenpilze. Bei allen anderen bin ich nicht sicher genug und die Verwechslungsgefahr bei den genannten, ist halt sehr 
gering.


----------



## Gerd II (26. Oktober 2020)

Jason, dann verschreibt Dir doch den Röhrenpilzen, da kann man als Faustregel nehmen, Stiel ohne Netz fast ausschließlich essbar. Ausnahmen bilden Steinpilze und Netzstieliger Hexenröhrling. Es gibt noch einige andere, aber die sind selten. Bei den Champs sind die rotanlaufenden essbar, auch hier eine Ausnahme, der Anischampignon, der sich leicht gelblich verfärbt. Dagegen der Karbolchampignon
läuft rasch chromgelb an.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

Wiesenchampignons gibt es bei mir momentan (seit etwa einer Woche) soviele wie seit drei/vier Jahren nicht mehr. 15 Minuten suchen und man hat die Mahlzeit für drei Erwachsene und zwei Kinder beisammen. Und das Praktische; die Pilzwiesen sind 100 Meter von meinem Grundstück entfernt = 100 Meter Hinweg, 100 Meter Suchweg und 100 Meter Rückweg.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gerd II (26. Oktober 2020)

Hey Lajos, 
ähnlich war es bei mir. 
Aus dem Hoftor raus, habe ich ca. 40x60m Luzerne. Ich habe körbeweise Wiesenchampignons dort rausgeholt. Allerdings war es bei mir von E. Juni- E. August. 
Das geht so seit 3-4Jahren,vorher war dort nie ein Champignon. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Oktober 2020)

Moin...
Samstag waren wir auch unterwegs...

Wir fanden ganz viele Pilze die so beim durch den Wald laufen aussehen wie Maronen, von unten aber gelblich sind und sich beim drücken auf den Schwamm nicht verfärben...

Einer ne Idee was das sein kann? Essbar oder nicht?
Größe war unterschiedlich so wie bei den Maronen auch...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Moin...
> Samstag waren wir auch unterwegs...
> 
> Wir fanden ganz viele Pilze die so beim durch den Wald laufen aussehen wie Maronen, von unten aber gelblich sind und sich beim drücken auf den Schwamm nicht verfärben...
> ...



Hallo,

eventuell Sandröhrling, Goldröhrling. Ersterer ein mäßiger, zweiter ein sehr guter Speisepilz. Es kommen aber noch ein paar andere in betracht.  Essbar sind da alle, da bei den Schwammpilzen die giftigen oder verdächtigen rote Schwämme haben, sind aber auch ein paar rote bei den guten Speisepilzen darunter. 
Nicht so Pilzkundigen rate ich nur Schwammpilze zu sammeln und da die Rotporigen zu meiden, dann kann man schlimmstenfalls einen Gallenröhrling als "kleinen Steinpilz" einsacken, da ruiniert man sich dann zwar das Pilzgericht - aber giftig ist der nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht Steinpilze


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eventuell Sandröhrling, Goldröhrling. Ersterer ein mäßiger, zweiter ein sehr guter Speisepilz. Es kommen aber noch ein paar andere in betracht.  Essbar sind da alle, da bei den Schwammpilzen die giftigen oder verdächtigen rote Schwämme haben, sind aber auch ein paar rote bei den guten Speisepilzen darunter.
> Nicht so Pilzkundigen rate ich nur Schwammpilze zu sammeln und da die Rotporigen zu meiden, dann kann man schlimmstenfalls einen Gallenröhrling als "kleinen Steinpilz" einsacken, da ruiniert man sich dann zwar das Pilzgericht - aber giftig ist der nicht.
> ...



ok alles klar, muss mal schauen, denn schicke ich die Tage nochmal ein Bild zur besseren Identifizierung...
Wir sammeln wenn eben nur Maronen, Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge und Schirmpilze, weil wir uns mit den anderen nicht auskennen



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Vielleicht Steinpilze



Ne den kennen wir und hatten wir an dem Tag auch...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wir sammeln wenn eben nur Maronen, Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge und Schirmpilze, weil wir uns mit den anderen nicht auskennen



Hallo,

das ist auch absolut richtig so. Beim Pfifferling kann man höchstens den "Falschen Pfifferling" erwischen und der ist nicht giftig und der giftige Leuchtende Ölbaumpilz kommt bei uns nicht vor und wächst außerdem immer auf Holz und der Pfifferling immer auf Erde.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## pulpot (26. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Moin...
> Samstag waren wir auch unterwegs...
> 
> Wir fanden ganz viele Pilze die so beim durch den Wald laufen aussehen wie Maronen, von unten aber gelblich sind und sich beim drücken auf den Schwamm nicht verfärben...
> ...



Oben braun aber bei Nässe schleimig ... Butterpilz?


----------



## Tomasz (26. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eventuell Sandröhrling, Goldröhrling. Ersterer ein mäßiger, zweiter ein sehr guter Speisepilz. Es kommen aber noch ein paar andere in betracht.  Essbar sind da alle, da bei den Schwammpilzen die giftigen oder verdächtigen rote Schwämme haben, sind aber auch ein paar rote bei den guten Speisepilzen darunter.
> Nicht so Pilzkundigen rate ich nur Schwammpilze zu sammeln und da die Rotporigen zu meiden, dann kann man schlimmstenfalls einen Gallenröhrling als "kleinen Steinpilz" einsacken, da ruiniert man sich dann zwar das Pilzgericht - aber giftig ist der nicht.
> ...



Wobei der Sandröhrling oder bei uns auch Semmelpilz genannt, sich im Anschnitt aber bläulich verfärbt und daher nicht der Gesuchte sein kann. 
Der Goldröhrling sollte eigentlich im jungen Alter durch seine Häutchen, ähnlich dem Butterpilz auffallen. 
Außerdem sind beide Varianten bei uns von der Hutfarbe deutlich gelb und nicht wie die Marone bräunlich. Aber gerade bei Farben muss man vorsichtig sein, da es hier regional Unterschiede geben kann.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Moin...
> Samstag waren wir auch unterwegs...
> 
> Wir fanden ganz viele Pilze die so beim durch den Wald laufen aussehen wie Maronen, von unten aber gelblich sind und sich beim drücken auf den Schwamm nicht verfärben...
> ...



Wir hatten dieses Jahr auf Bornholm erstmals diese Pilze hier gefunden:






Auffallend war der gelbe Schwamm, der sich nicht verfärbte.





Junge Pilze mit kleineren Köpfen.

Sie haben sich im Anschnitt nicht blau verfärbt und fielen durch den kräftigen gelben Schwamm auf. Die Kappen wären aber auch als Maronen durchgegangen. Zusammen mit anderen Boardis konnten wir sie als Pinienröhrling bestimmen. Auf jeden Fall waren sie essbar.
Vielleicht hast Du ja noch ein Foto?!

Gruß

Tomas


----------



## pulpot (26. Oktober 2020)

Falsche Rotkappe: https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/cottbus/pilzkunde-neue-heimat-der-falschen-rotkappe-38097844.html


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Oktober 2020)

Auch sehr interessant


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Wobei der Sandröhrling oder bei uns auch Semmelpilz genannt, sich im Anschnitt aber bläulich verfärbt und daher nicht der Gesuchte sein kann



Hallo,

schon klar, er schrieb aber nicht vom Anschnitt sondern vom Schwamm, welcher sich auf Druck nicht verfärbte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Moin...
> Samstag waren wir auch unterwegs...
> 
> Wir fanden ganz viele Pilze die so beim durch den Wald laufen aussehen wie Maronen, von unten aber gelblich sind und sich beim drücken auf den Schwamm nicht verfärben...
> ...


 Rotfussröhrlinge kämen in Betracht


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2020)

Oh,
ich hätte auch eine Bestimmungsfrage- Nicht zum Essen (wir haben unsere 6,7 'Verwertungsarten') lediglich aus Forscherdrang.
Neulich wieder sind mir grosse Mengen wirklich grosser, 20-25cm hutturchmesser fleischiger Lamellenpilze aufgefallen, von unregelmäßiger, hochgewölbter, Hutform, weisslich bis schmutzrötlicher Farbe, die beim Wuchs förmlich die sandige Erde und das Gras aufgeworfen haben. Sind sehr zäh und fest, Täublinge sinds, glaube ich, keine. (Kein glatter Stiel, Lamellen nicht spröde, eher zähes, elastische Hut und Stielfleisch, Grösse)
Sie standen an einer von Pappeln bestandenen Böschung eines Flüsschens auf sandigem Boden, in der Nähe waren tolle Parasols (die ich natürlich gleich in den noch trockenen Kescher eingesackt habe, hihi) zu finden. Ich kenne die auffälligen Gesellen aber auch aus Mischwäldern, ebenfalls v. A. Am Wegesrand.
Was meint ihr? Gerne ins Blaue hineingeraten, es besteht keine Gefahr das ich die essen würde, ist nur aus Neugier.
Hier einige unaussagekräftige Photos, verschiedene Exemplare, aber gleiche Sorte:


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ist das ein Russkoprrittetling?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Pilzfreunde,
auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Impressionen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Oktober 2020)

So, ich dachte ja eigentlich die Krause Glucken wären durch. Weit gefehlt


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, ich dachte ja eigentlich die Krause Glucken wären durch. Weit gefehlt


Omg, omg,
Mein Lieblingspilz! Herrliche Emeplare, toll!
Hg
Minigluck


----------



## Ladi74 (29. Oktober 2020)

War auch mal gucken (Baustelle bei Walsrode). 
Da gab's nur die hier. Keine Ahnung, welche Sorte, daher blieben sie stehen.
Hut rötlich, sogar bis ins purpur/ lila gehend, Röhren intensives Gelb.
Hat jemand ne Idee?
Rotfussröhrlinge sehen bei uns anders aus. Der Hut hat eher ein dreckiges graugrün.


----------



## Gerd II (29. Oktober 2020)

Würde Rotfußröhrling nicht ganz ausschließen, da die Frassstellen auch rot angelaufen sind und der Stiel nicht genetzt ist. Dazu kommt, daß die Herbstrotfussröhrlinge kräftiger ausfallen. 
Habe am WE auch Rotfußröhrlinge gefunden, wo der Hut ins lila übergeht. 
Anhand eines einzelnen Bildes kann man den Pilz natürlich nicht sicher bestimmen. 
Anbei meine bescheidenen Funde vom WE.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2020)

Der in der Mitte was ist das für einer?Den du in deinem Korb mit genommen hast.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute auch noch einmal ein Körbchen mit SteinPilzen und Maronen gefüllt.Hallimasch waren auch reichlich. Es waren so viele verschiedene Pilze für einen Kenner ein Paradies.


----------



## Gerd II (29. Oktober 2020)

Das ist auch ein Rotfußröhrling. 
Die jungen Pilze hatten ein kurios braunvioletten Hut. 
Daran sieht man mal wie vielfältig die Pilze einer Art ausfallen können. 
Deshalb rate ich immer zu Pilzbüchern unterschiedlicher Autoren.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2020)

Gerd war das zum Bild von Ladi?Da ich gern gewusst hätte welcher Pilz es in deinem Fund ist.


----------



## Gerd II (30. Oktober 2020)

Hatte ich doch geschrieben, auch ein Rotfußröhrling.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Oktober 2020)

So, zurück vom Frühsport, Mittagessen ist gesichert!


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Oktober 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch geschrieben, auch ein Rotfußröhrling.


Danke .


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Frühsport, Mittagessen ist gesichert!


Sooooo lecker


----------



## ralle (31. Oktober 2020)

Von heute - es geht noch was !


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2020)

Nabend liebe Pilzangler,
bei uns ist auch noch gut sammeln, aber so langsam werden die alten Exemplare aller Spezies selten.
Trotzdem war heute ein besonders schöner Pilztag, denn heute bin ich mit einer Arbeitskollegin losgezogen. Die Gute ist durch mein ganzes Pilzgequatsche neugierig geworden, also haben wir einen kleinen Waldspaziergang verabredet. Ein kleiner Nachteil ist, das die Gute etwas Zivilisationsgeschädigt ist, und ein kleines (eingebildetes) Wildschweinproblem hat. Also mussten wir auf den Wegen bleiben (ichweis,ichweis, aber man muss die Leute da abholen wo sie stehen). Sie ist an der frischen Luft und im herrlich bunten, duftenden Herbstwald aufgeblüht, und wir haben uns dann gemeinsam Knollis, Parasole, Kremplinge und all die anderen Üblichen Verdächtigen angeguckt. Irgendwann kam dann die erste Marone, da wars um meine Kollegin geschehen, und sie hat in Windeseile eine schöne Hsndvoll feiner Maronen zusammengesammelt, und als frischgebackene Pilzexpertin auch Butterpilze und Rotfussis identifiziert, aber gleich direkt arrogant stehenlassen, ebenso wie ältere Maronen.
Also sorry Jungs, heute ist die Konkurrenz wieder etwas schärfer geworden.
Jetzt ist sie stolz und glücklich mit einem schönen kleinen Single-Körbchen Maronen nach Hause, kann 5-6 Arten der üblichen verdächtigen Auseinanderhalten,  und das mit den Schweinchen ist eigentlich auch kein Problem mehr.
Schaut mal, nicht schlecht für das erste Ma(h)l, oder?
Ich freu mich sehr für die Kollegin, die ist richtig ein bisschen aufgeblüht,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Pilzangler...


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Pilzangler,
> bei uns ist auch noch gut sammeln, aber so langsam werden die alten Exemplare aller Spezies selten.
> 
> Minimax
> Anhang anzeigen 358788



Hallo,

gerade jetzt im November habe ich schon wirklich gute "Strecken" mit Totentrompete, gelber Kraterelle, purpur Leistling und den durchbohrten Leistling gemacht.
Ich weiss, die sehen nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend aus und werden deshalb auch selten gesammelt, aber gerade zum Ende der Saison kann man da noch richtig viel finden, sind späte Pilze und kommen geschmacklich an den Pfifferling (Eierschwamm) ran.

Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Localhorst (1. November 2020)

Heute mit meinen Kindern in der Eifel gewesen und nach etwas Orientierung konnten wir uns vor feinsten Steinis und ein paar wenigen Flockis kaum retten.
Viele Grüße,
Localhorst


----------



## Gerd II (3. November 2020)




----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2020)

ah -der geflockte kugelsteini;-))


----------



## Gerd II (3. November 2020)

Nee, den kleinen Panther sollte man stehen lassen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2020)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Nee, den kleinen Panther sollte man stehen lassen.


das ist sicher die beste Option


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. November 2020)

Jetzt ist es endlich nass genug, die Temperaturen und Mond hat auch gestimmt und dennoch kam die Saison nicht wirklich in Schwung.
Es kommt einfach nichts mehr nach und es bedarf großer Strecken bzw. einiger Plätze um überhaupt noch ne Mahlzeit zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. November 2020)

Der 1. Nachtfrost hat uns hier nun erreicht. Das bedeutet wohl Abschied nehmen bis zu nächsten Jahr. 

Fand ich doch gestern noch eine mini Krause Glucke mit vielleicht 5-6cm aber dass wirklich seltsame daran, sie stand weder an einem Baum noch an Baumstumpf. Auch von einer eventuellen Wurzel war nichts zu sehen.

Hattet Ihr auch schon mal so einen Fund?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. November 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Der 1. Nachtfrost hat uns hier nun erreicht. Das bedeutet wohl Abschied nehmen bis zu nächsten Jahr.
> 
> Fand ich doch gestern noch eine mini Krause Glucke mit vielleicht 5-6cm aber dass wirklich seltsame daran, sie stand weder an einem Baum noch an Baumstumpf. Auch von einer eventuellen Wurzel war nichts zu sehen.
> 
> Hattet Ihr auch schon mal so einen Fund?


Ich denke mal , Du hast da eine   Breitblättrige *Glucke* (Sparassis brevipes) erwischt, ist aber ebenso essbar, also keine Sorge


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. November 2020)

Wir waren heute auch noch mal im Wald unterwegs, viel Sonnenschein und einfach traumhaft, ein paar Kilometer, die einfach Spaß gemacht haben.
Und ja, es gibt in der Schorfheide noch viele Pilze, Bild erspare ich Euch mal, denn jeder weiß, wie zwei Körbchen voller Maronen aussehen.
Schade nur, dass es auch viele madige Exemplare gab, viel Verschnitt also.
Trotzdem ein super leckeres Abendessen !!


----------



## warrior (6. November 2020)

Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs, richtig viele Steinpilze in allen Größen. Trotz Nachtfrost.


----------



## Schwedenangler (11. November 2020)

Ich bin recht zufrieden mit meiner Ausbeute in diesem Jahr. Allerdings kam die beste Zeit erst im Oktober
Habe einiges an sehr schönen Steinpilzen, Maronen und auch Champignons gefunden. Damit kann man viele leckere Gerichte zubereiten oder verfeinern.
War gestern auch nochmal unterwegs und habe noch einige Steinpilze und Maronen gefunden. Man merkt aber das die Saison langsam
aber sicher zu Ende geht. Einen besonders schönen musste ich auch im Bild festhalten.


----------



## ralle (15. November 2020)

Waren gestern auch nochmal - es gab noch reichlich so das wir 2 Körbe füllen konnten.


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. November 2020)

Trockner mit Fernbedienung - cooool.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2020)

Ein Dampfgarer?
Bei uns gab es heute welche  die waren eingefroren  .


----------



## ralle (15. November 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ein Dampfgarer?
> Bei uns gab es heute welche  die waren eingefroren  .


Ein Dörrautomat - kannste über Obst - Gemüse- Pilze alles trocknen.


----------



## ralle (15. November 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Trockner mit Fernbedienung - cooool.


Ohne Fernbedienung geht doch heute nix mehr


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Waren gestern auch nochmal - es gab noch reichlich so das wir 2 Körbe füllen konnten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359812


So spät im Jahr! Toll! Jetzt ärgere ich mich, nicht auch noch einen Versuch gestartet zu haben!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> So spät im Jahr! Toll! Jetzt ärgere ich mich, nicht auch noch einen Versuch gestartet zu haben!



Ärgere Dich nicht, geh einfach noch mal los wenn es passt.
Ich glaube, das geht noch ein Weilchen, das Wetter war den Pilzen ja bisher wohl gesonnen.
Wir waren vor 4 Tagen südlich von Berlin nahe Wünsdorf mal ein Stündchen im Wald spazieren, Maronen reichlich, Steinpilz leider keinen mehr gefunden.
Heute noch mal das schöne Wetter genutzt zum Wandern in der Märkischen Schweiz nahe Buckow.
Selbst keine Pilze mehr gesammelt, aber überall Leute im Wald unterwegs, hab keine leeren Körbe gesehen 

Gruß aus Berlin von Bernd


----------



## Gerd II (16. November 2020)

Hallo,
war gestern auch noch mal los.
Bis auf die unten, nur noch einige wenige Maronen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. November 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ein Dörrautomat - kannste über Obst - Gemüse- Pilze alles trocknen.


In dieser Variante für Pilze besonders geeignet.
Die Maden können direkt bis unten durchfallen und ausgesondert werden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. November 2020)

Die Mittagspause zum frische Luft schnappen genutzt und jetzt gibt es am Abend unerwarteter weise, doch tatsächlich nochmal ein leckeres Süppchen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und wohlgemerkten -4c schnell noch mal einen Feierabendspaziergang eingeschoben.
Und siehe da.  da bekommt die Ausdruck Gefriergut doch noch mal eine ganz andere Bedeutung!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (1. Dezember 2020)

Das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, für eine leckere Suppe wird es sicher noch gereicht haben   
Hast Du die alle im reinen Eichenwald gefunden ??

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Dezember 2020)

Servus Bernd,

ja genau die richtige Menge für ein Süppchen. 
Eichenwald: Eher Mischwald, aber halt mit großen stattlichen Einzeleichen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo Pilzfreunde,

aktuell haben wir ja eher Herbst statt Frühlingswetter.
Also ab in den Wald, es tut sich bereits was!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (29. Mai 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hallo Pilzfreunde,
> 
> aktuell haben wir ja eher Herbst statt Frühlingswetter.
> Also ab in den Wald, es tut sich bereits was!


Hei,
hast Du da so etwas beim Wickel ??





__





						Parasol, Riesenschirmling, Riesenschirmpilz, Paukenschläger, Paukenschleger, Gemeiner Riesenschirmling, Gugermukken, Schulmeisterpilz, Eulchen, Großer Schirmling (MACROLEPIOTA PROCERA SYN. MASTOCEPHALUS PROCERUS, MACROLEPIOTA PROCERA, LEPIOTA PROCERA
					





					www.123pilzsuche.de
				




Die gibt es aber seeeeehr selten schon im Mai !!
Finde ich schon interessant, was wetter- oder klimatechnisch gerade abgeht...

Wie bereitest Du die zu ?
Köpfe paniert wie ein Schnitzel, also so wie fast jeder, und dann in der Pfanne.......?
...... oder ein ganz persönliches "Geheimrezept" , also noch viel leckerer ?

LG aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## Ostseesilber (29. Mai 2021)

...auch in einer Mischpilzpfanne sind sie lecker...


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Mai 2021)

Gibt es denn jemanden Pilzkundigen hier aus dem Bereich SH oder Kiel der mich mal mitnehmen  würde? Ich mag Pilzgerichte gerne traue mich aber nicht alleine sammeln zu gehen. Hab schon einiges an Pilz Austellungen hier besucht, im botanischen Garten vor Corona... Ehrlich gesagt hat mich das mehr verunsichert....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. Mai 2021)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...auch in einer Mischpilzpfanne sind sie lecker...


Ja, auf jeden Fall .....
.....aber Mischpilze jetzt ???  Hab nicht mal mehr was vernünftiges im TK


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Mai 2021)

Jetzt schon nen Parasol gefunden.... hammer... hier gibts die erst ab ~September. Hab zum Glück noch Steinpilze im TK


----------



## Ostseesilber (31. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall .....
> .....aber Mischpilze jetzt ???  Hab nicht mal mehr was vernünftiges im TK


Nein, jetzt natürlich noch nicht. Werde demnächst aber mal schauen gehen. Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hatte ich am 04.06. die ersten Steinies.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. Juni 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hei,
> hast Du da so etwas beim Wickel ??
> 
> 
> ...


Servus Bernd, 

die Zubereitung, ist wie Du schon vermutest ganz klassisch. Ausgebacken in der Pfanne!
Klar geht es auch in der Mischpilzpfanne, aber da ist er den anderen Pilzen, meiner Meinung nach weit unterlegen. Zumindest merkt man dort, wenn man auf eine
Parasol herumkaut. Und das liegt nicht am Geschmack.


----------



## Minimax (1. Juni 2021)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Nein, jetzt natürlich noch nicht. Werde demnächst aber mal schauen gehen. Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hatte ich am 04.06. die ersten Steinies.


Jetzt bin ich natürlich getriggert. In den letzten Jahren sind die Missus und ich immer erst Oktober und Später losgezogen, und wir glauben die Steinpilze dadurch verpasst zu haben. Von Pfifferlingen ganz zu schweigen. Dieses Jahr werden wir den Fehler nicht noch einmal begehen und schon bald die ersten Erkundungen starten.


----------



## Peter117 (1. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Die (Sommer-)Steinies im Juni/Juli bei den Eichen suchen.
Die (Herbst-)Steinies im Oktober/November findet man eher bei Fichten und Kiefern...
Ich könnte auch schon wieder los...


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich natürlich getriggert. In den letzten Jahren sind die Missus und ich immer erst Oktober und Später losgezogen, und wir glauben die Steinpilze dadurch verpasst zu haben. Von Pfifferlingen ganz zu schweigen. Dieses Jahr werden wir den Fehler nicht noch einmal begehen und schon bald die ersten Erkundungen starten.


Steipilze im Oktober da bist aber echt spät dran gewesen.
Ich war heuer noch nicht im Wald.
Aber wie Peter schreibt gabs die bei uns auch schon im Juni/Juli.
Je nach Wetter Lage.
Die Hexen Röhrlinge kommen bei uns meist zuerst.
Dann kann man schon mal losgehen und nach Steinis gucken.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juni 2021)

Für Interessierte gibt's nen tollen YouTube Kanal. 




Hoffe das ist erlaubt so zu verlinken. 

Die machen jeden Monat virtuelle Pilzrundgänge.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Juni 2021)

Frauchen wurde auch schon fündig. 

Die Tage soll es hier noch kräftig gewittern, vielleicht geht dann ja noch mehr!


----------



## Localhorst (4. Juni 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Die (Sommer-)Steinies im Juni/Juli bei den Eichen suchen.
> Die (Herbst-)Steinies im Oktober/November findet man eher bei Fichten und Kiefern...
> Ich könnte auch schon wieder los...


Hi,
ich habe durchaus meine Plätze für Steinis im Herbst und kenne das mit den Eichen für die Sommer Steinis, aber gefunden habe ich noch nie einen. Sind die eher seltener als die späteren Fichten Steinpilze? Ich hätte jetzt immer gedacht das ein Wald der im Herbst Steinis liefert und die trotzdem einige Eichenwald Abschnitte hat auch durchaus im Sommer schon mal ein paar Steinpilze hervorzaubern kann.

Viele Grüße und allen Viel Glück bei der Suche
Localhorst


----------



## jochen68 (4. Juni 2021)

... bei meinen Sommersteinis kannst die Uhr stellen. Sie kommen immer Mitte Juni, auch wenn es scheinbar zu trocken ist. Wegen der Wärme sind sie auch schnell madig und schnell hin. Da gehst es um 1-4 Tage. Im Herbst stehen da eher weniger Steinpilze. Es ist übrigens kein reiner Eichenwald, sondern eher junge Buche/Mischwald. Leider muss ich Sonntag 3 Wochen auf Dienstreise, so dass es nichts wird mit Ernte dies Jahr ... heute war jedenfalls noch nix.


----------



## Peter117 (13. Juni 2021)

Ich sach' ja - bei den Eichen...   
Die ersten Steinis der Saison - leider kein Foto dabei gehabt, deswegen wurden sie nochmal auf dem Rasen drapiert...
Leider waren sie durch die trockne Witterung stark verwurmt und es blieb nur eine Hand voll übrig - aber es geht bei uns jetzt ja erst los...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Juni 2021)

Ach wie schön, ich kann sie förmlich riechen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ach wie schön, ich kann sie förmlich riechen.


Neee, das war ich, hatte gestern pilzsuppe...


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Neee, das war ich, hatte gestern pilzsuppe.


Mit Knoblauch?


----------



## Minimax (15. Juni 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> deswegen wurden sie nochmal auf dem Rasen drapiert...


Ist aber eigentlich nicht so hunnertpro korrekt, husthust. Aber so früh im Jahr so herrliche Pilze..  läßt das verblassen, ein herzliches
Pilzpetri


----------



## jochen68 (16. Juni 2021)

... heute dann doch bei Hitze und Trockenheit ein paar Steinis erwischt, für eine Mahlzeit reicht es ...


----------



## bonobo (21. Juni 2021)

Glückwunsch zu den ersten Steinis und Danke fürs Sudoku.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Juni 2021)

Na, hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr. Sind keine Sommersteinpilze mehr nachgekommen.
Hier gibt es außer Tintenfischpilze auch nichts zu beäugeln.


----------



## Peter117 (29. Juni 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 Wenigstens sind die hübsch - kenn' ich nur aus Büchern.
Bei uns wachsen zurzeit auch keine Steinis - und kein nennenswerter Regen in Sicht...


----------



## Ukel (30. Juni 2021)

Dann will ich auch schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf die Saison geben, gestern frisch gepflückt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. Juli 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf die Saison geben, gestern frisch gepflückt


Da steigt in der Tat die Vorfreude.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2021)

Ich denke wer ne gute Stelle für Pfifferlinge hat, kann bei den Wetter bestimmt hervorragend ernten…
Wetter passt doch….


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich denke wer ne gute Stelle für Pfifferlinge hat, kann bei den Wetter bestimmt hervorragend ernten…
> Wetter passt doch….


Ja, eigentlich sollte es die Tage in Sommerurlaub gehen, jetzt haben wir auf einmal wieder Herbst!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2021)

Ab in den Wald, im Herbst kommt der Sommer   …


----------



## jochen68 (1. Juli 2021)

... beim Angelspot umme Ecke


----------



## Gerd II (1. Juli 2021)

Jetzt wird es bei uns bestimmt auch bald losgehen, sind kurz mal in 24 Std. 
knapp 150 l runter gekommen.


----------



## Jurben (1. Juli 2021)

Hier in Hamburg regnet es auch viel zurzeit.
Am Samstag werde ich in den Sachsenwald. Vielleicht finde ich ja die eine oder andere Marone.
Angeln ist zurzeit wegen Bandscheibe nicht drin.

Ich werde berichten.

Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## Ladi74 (1. Juli 2021)

Hatte die letzten 2Wochen ne Baustelle bei Eberswalde, da war nüscht.
Bin jetzt bei Nienburg/ Weser, auch nix.
Nächste Woche geht's wo anders hin. Neue Baustelle neues Pilzglück!


----------



## eiszeit (23. Juli 2021)

Der Mond passt und es geht los bei mir.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. Juli 2021)

Ich war die letzten Tage auch paar mal los. Pfifferlinge, Stein- und Perlpilze.
Besonders die Pfifferlinge haben mich gefreut. Sind eher selten hier, aber momentan echt überall.


----------



## ralle (23. Juli 2021)

oh - da muß ich wohl auch mal los !!


----------



## ralle (24. Juli 2021)

Gesagt - getan


----------



## Gerd II (24. Juli 2021)

Monsterpfifferlinge, es standen hunderte Sommersteinpilze, aber die Schnecken hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet, so daß nur wenige in den Korb gelangten. 
Selbst die waren leicht angeknabbert oder madig. 
Selbst vor den Hexen haben die Schnecken keinen Halt gemacht.


----------



## Peter117 (24. Juli 2021)

Unglaublich, Jungs...
Bei uns hat es seit Wochen nicht geregnet - hier wächst gar nix...


----------



## Gerd II (24. Juli 2021)

Da bei uns ja vor gut zwei Wochen über 140mm runter kamen, sollte man nicht glauben wie lange sich die Feuchtigkeit unter dem Laub hält.


----------



## Verstrahlt (24. Juli 2021)

Bei uns gibt es zur zeit Steinpilze in massen  hab dieses Jahr leider aber keinen einzigen Sommersteini gefunden :-/


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Juli 2021)

Ich möchte auch... gibt es denn keinen aus SH der sich auskennt und mich  mal mitnimmt?


----------



## Verstrahlt (25. Juli 2021)

Ich kenn mich leider auch nicht so gut aus deshalb sammel ich nur Steinpilze, Maronen, Birkenpilze.. letztere aber nichtmehr so gerne da die immer mattschig werden in der pfanne  früher hab ich noch spitzkeglige kahlköpfe gesammelt aber das isn anderes thema


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Juli 2021)

Oh ha, da haben Einige ja ganz schön abgeräumt, Glückwunsch
Meine sichere Eierschwammerl -Bank / Kärnten hat mich dieses Jahr im Stich gelassen. Lediglich hoch hoben auf dem Berg, konnte ich gerade mal 2 Hände voll pflücken. 

Gerade habe ich die Mittagspause genutzt um mal nach den Gelben Ausschau zu halten. Im Weg hat mir aber dieser einsame Geselle gelegen.


----------



## jochen68 (30. Juli 2021)

... hier gehen gerade die Pfifferlinge richtig los. An allen meinen Spots auch noch viel Nachwuchs.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2021)

wo ist "hier"?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Juli 2021)

Ach wie herrlich anzuschauen und gewiss auch lecker


----------



## jochen68 (30. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wo ist "hier"?


Sauerland


----------



## bonobo (30. Juli 2021)

jochen68 schrieb:


> ... hier gehen gerade die Pfifferlinge richtig los. An allen meinen Spots auch noch viel Nachwuchs.


Das letzte Bild zur Mittagszeit ... wie fies. Bleibt die Zubereitung der Soße ein Geheimnis?

Randnotiz: Im Westerwald gab es gestern nur einen Birkenpilz und drei Pfifferlinge.


----------



## jochen68 (30. Juli 2021)

bonobo schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild zur Mittagszeit ... wie fies. Bleibt die Zubereitung der Soße ein Geheimnis?
> 
> Randnotiz: Im Westerwald gab es gestern nur einen Birkenpilz und drei Pfifferlinge.


Kein Geheimnis, nix Besonderes ;-) Einfach nur die Pilze mit Schalotte und etwas Butter/Öl in der Pfanne geschmort, dann etwas Sahne, Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle sowie glatte Petersilie dazu. Unter den Pilzen ein Ribeye-Steak.


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Juli 2021)

jochen68 schrieb:


> Unter den Pilzen ein Ribeye-Steak.


Ähm...*hüstel*...wer brauch dazu Pilze, wenn es Ribeye gibt? 
Aber bitte ab 350 Gramm aufwärts, alles andere ist Carpaccio.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2021)

Kurze Frage, kann man so erkennen ob das Champions sind???


----------



## Sepp Meier (13. August 2021)

Ja, kann man, ist es auf keinen Fall  Sollte sowas wie ein Flaschenstäubling sein...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382382
> Anhang anzeigen 382383
> Anhang anzeigen 382384
> Anhang anzeigen 382385
> ...


Es sind Boviste, genauer Flaschenboviste, nicht Täublinge


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es sind Boviste, genauer Flaschenboviste, nicht Täublinge


Übrigens sind die im Jugendstadium sehr lecker.
Halbiere sie mal, wenn sie reinweiss sind , dann lass sie dir schmecken


----------



## Mikesch (13. August 2021)

Brillendorsch 
Sepp Maier meinte aber diesen Pilz: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaschen-Stäubling
Taublinge wären das: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Täublinge
Du hast wohl auf die Schnelle einen Buchstaben übersehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Brillendorsch
> Sepp Maier meinte aber diesen Pilz: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaschen-Stäubling
> Taublinge wären das: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Täublinge
> Du hast wohl auf die Schnelle einen Buchstaben übersehen.


stimmt, der gleiche Pilz,
aber lecker ist er trotzdem


----------



## Peter117 (13. August 2021)

Freunde der Sonne - es geht los: jetzt wachsen sie schon im Balkon...
Das muss ein super Pilzjahr werden...
Ich denke mal, das ist der gemeine Ackerschirmling - allerdings bloß einer...


----------



## Peter117 (14. August 2021)

...und ich sach' noch: Es geht lohooos...


----------



## vonda1909 (14. August 2021)

Die standen  an unserer  Angelstelle. Sowie Teublinge in Rot und Perlpilze.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> ...und ich sach' noch: Es geht lohooos...
> Anhang anzeigen 382497
> Anhang anzeigen 382498


Petri Pilz! Das war der Zündfunke den wir brauchten. Wenn's klappt geht's morgen mit der Missus auf Zielpilzsuche im schattigen Forst. Ob wir Diese Saison auch einmal eine leckere Steinipfanne ergattern können? Ick freu mir schon!


----------



## jochen68 (14. August 2021)

... hier bleibt es dabei: Pfifferlinge satt. Dazu auch einige Täublinge, kaum Röhrlinge.


----------



## vonda1909 (14. August 2021)

jochen68 schrieb:


> ... hier bleibt es dabei: Pfifferlinge satt. Dazu auch einige Täublinge, kaum Röhrlinge.


Sauerländer läßt grüßen


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. August 2021)

auch in den Wäldern rund um Berlin Pfifferlinge ohne Ende........... ( man muss die Stellen kennen   )


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> auch in den Wäldern rund um Berlin Pfifferlinge ohne Ende........... ( man muss die Stellen kennen   )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382541


Oh, das ist wichtig für mich. Ich sitz ja auch in Berlin, und meine Süße und ich wollens morgen mal versuchen, Nur ganz generell: Wir wollens morgen mal im Raum Oranienburg in den Wäldern versuchen, Haben wir Chancen?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das ist wichtig für mich. Ich sitz ja auch in Berlin, und meine Süße und ich wollens morgen mal versuchen, Nur ganz generell: Wir wollens morgen mal im Raum Oranienburg in den Wäldern versuchen, Haben wir Chancen?



Ich denke schon, hab da aber leider keine wirkliche Empfehlung..., evtl. Richtung Uckermark, dort wo auch Eichen und Buchen den Nadelwald aufmischen .....
Wir wohnen zwar im Norden von Berlin, haben aber seit mehr als 20 Jahren einen Dauer-Campingplatz  im Süden, sagen wir mal nahe Wünsdorf , dort gibt es gerade Cantarella satt...
Viel Glück und Erfolg Euch, und gebt bitte mal ein Feedback.

LG


----------



## vonda1909 (15. August 2021)

Leider  ist das  sammeln von Pilzen in Holland verboten sonst würde ich heute mein Körbchen  zu den Angelsachen gleich mit einpacken.


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2021)

Kollege nahm in NL die basketballgroßen und schneeweißen Riesenboviste kalt lächelnd mit und trug sie im Kescher vor sich her zum Auto...


----------



## Peter117 (15. August 2021)

Nachlesen von heute - das ist in dieser Nacht noch nachgewachsen... Dieselbe Stelle wie gestern...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Woanders gab's dann schon die ersten Fichtensteinpilze. Hier mal im Vergleich mit den Sommersteinies...


----------



## feko (15. August 2021)

Wunderbar... Hier ist es leider momentan zu trocken. Am Dienstag hat es gerade mal 5 l auf den Meter geregnet. Glaube ich spare mir die waldtour.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. August 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> eunde der Sonne - es geht los: jetzt wachsen sie schon im Balkon...
> Das muss ein super Pilzjahr werden...


das ist der Pandemie geschuldet, Urlaub auf Balkonien


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Erfolg Euch, und gebt bitte mal ein Feedback.
> 
> LG


Waren unterwegs und konnten eine Handvoll winziger trockener Exemplare unserer üblichen Verdächtigen Marone Champi und 2 schöne Parasols mit Mühe und Not zusammenkratzen. Gab auch etwas häufiger aber immer noch ganz wenige Täublinge uns Rotfussröhrlinge die lassen wir aber stehen. Für ne Mahlzeit hats nicht gereicht, aber interessant mal so früh im Jahr auf Pilzsuche zu gehen.
Und tatsächlich drei 2eurogrosse Zielpilze, winzig, aber eindeutig Steinis. Immerhin wissen wir sie könnten da sein und auch Die Zeit ist richtig, aber es ist halt viel zu trocken im Moment für abbauwürdige Vorkommen. Aber Zielpilz ist Zielpilz und wir werden wieder kommen!


----------



## ralle (16. August 2021)

Bei uns ist noch nichts zu holen !!


----------



## Windfinder (16. August 2021)

Findet man Steinpilze derzeit eher in Laubwälder?


----------



## vonda1909 (16. August 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Kollege nahm in NL die basketballgroßen und schneeweißen Riesenboviste kalt lächelnd mit und trug sie im Kescher vor sich her zum Auto...


Kann dort sehr teuer werden.
Mir sagte jemand  vor Jahren  für  die Mitnahme  eines  Aals 90 Euro Strafe. 

Zu den Pilzen gestern auch noch  Nachlesen kein 200qm hohe Wiese unter Eichen nochmals  4 Steinpilze. 
Und gerade regnet  es  so kann ich morgen  mal bei uns in den Wald.Der erste  Versuch  scheitert  an den vielen Mücken kurze Hose  weißes Hemd  eine schlechte  Wahl


----------



## Peter117 (16. August 2021)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Findet man Steinpilze derzeit eher in Laubwälder?


Bei uns wachsen die direkt an der Straße bzw. an Wegen im Knick zwischen den Eichen.
Im Wald erst die späteren Fichten- und Kiefernsteinpilze.


----------



## jochen68 (16. August 2021)

Immer noch sehr viele Pfiffis. Heute mal als Suppe verarbeitet.


----------



## jochen68 (16. August 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Nachlesen von heute - das ist in dieser Nacht noch nachgewachsen... Dieselbe Stelle wie gestern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super Sommer-Steinis, topp


----------



## Peter117 (20. August 2021)

Ich fass es nicht - da kommt man mal eine Woche nicht an seine Steinpilzstelle...







Soviel hatte ich in den letzten50 Jahren nicht gefunden. 
Und weil die Gattin nicht da ist habe ich zum ersten Mal den Hexenröhrling mit reingeschnippelt...


----------



## Minimax (22. August 2021)

Heute wollten wir eigentlich auch einen kleinen Kontrollgang machen, die 2-3 winzigen Steinpilze von letzter Woche haben uns Mut gemacht.
Aber Mrs. Minimax ist leider unpässlich, die Ärmste. Macht nix, die Woche bliebs weitgehend trocken und vmtl. wärs wohl wieder ein leerer Korb geblieben. Kommende Woche hingegen soll es ordentlich regnen, und vielleicht klappts dann mit den begehrten Pilzen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. August 2021)

Hier gibts jede menge Fichtensteinpilze aber selbst die ganz kleinen sind schon voller Made :-/


----------



## Minimax (22. August 2021)

Ich konnte nicht lassen und habe heute doch ne kleine Solo-Erkundung bei ergiebigen Regen  gestartet. Natürlich das gleiche pilzarme Bild wie letzte Woche, aber bereits heute nach einigen Stunden Regen duftete der Wald ganz herrlich-pilzig. Lass es noch etwas mehr regnen, dann wirds ganz bestimmt aussichtsreich so gegen Ende der Woche.

Hier noch ein kleines Sonntagsrätsel:
Mitten Auf dem Weg fand ich übrigens diesen Gesellen, mutterseelenallein:







Zuerst war ich verständlicherweise ratlos, aber Zuhause hat mein gutes Kosmos-Pilzbuch des Räsels Lösung gebracht. Ich freue mich sehr, denn einen von der Sorte habe ich nie zuvor gefunden.
Wer erkennt den Burschen?


----------



## Peter117 (22. August 2021)

Oha - ich dachte, ich kenn' mich gut aus, aber da komm' ich an meine Grenzen.
Der Stiel erinnert etwas an die Ziegenlippe, aber dafür ist der Hut zu braun und die Röhren zu blass.
Kuhröhrling passt auch nicht wirklich...
Und das Buch ist nicht da...


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2021)

Filzröhrling, mach vorsichtig die schmecken bitter


----------



## Peter117 (23. August 2021)

Got it - es ist der großsporige Kiefernröhrling.
Ganz ehrlich - hab' ich noch nie von gehört und auch noch nie gefunden...
Stark Minimax ...


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2021)

Also ich habe den Pilz als Schönfussröhrling mit nur ganz Schwach ausgeprägter Stielfärbung (stand extra im Buch, das Die bei exponierten Standort fast völlig verschwinden kann) identifiziert. Ist auf jeden Fall ungeniessbar


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall ungeniessbar



Schade. Der sieht so lecker aus.


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2021)

Brauner Filzröhrling, Filziger Röhrling, Braune Ziegenlippe (XEROCOMUS SUBTOMENTOSUS VAR. FERRUGINEUS)
		




			Schönfußröhrling, Hantling, Dickfußröhrling, Dickfuß, Bitterpilz (CALOBOLETUS CALOPUS SYN. BOLETUS CALOPUS, TUBIPORUS CALOPUS, BOLETUS SUBTOMENTOSUS SUBSP. CALOPUS)


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Brauner Filzröhrling, Filziger Röhrling, Braune Ziegenlippe (XEROCOMUS SUBTOMENTOSUS VAR. FERRUGINEUS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brauner Filzröhrling ist tatsächlich der bessere Vergleich, ich stimme zu  
Besonders dieses Exemplar ist eine exakte Analogie zu meinem Pilz:


			https://www.123pilzsuche.de/daten/details/braunerfilzr-to3.jpg
		


Professor Tinca : Na, sei getröstet, der wäre tatsächlich lecker gewesen. Nun, das nächste mal entgeht er mir nicht. 
Und wieder ne neue Spezies gefunden und gelernt, wunderbar


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2021)

ja die sehen gut aus ;-))


----------



## Peter117 (23. August 2021)

Ich hatte nach Varianten von der Ziegenlippe gesucht und dann das hier gefunden:








						Septemberfunde – Teil 3 – Ziegenlippe, Rötlicher Gallerttrichter, Natternstieliger Schneckling und Aniszähling - 123Pilzforum
					

Grüß Euch!  Weiter geht’s mit…  7. für mich etwas ganz Besonderes: der Großsporige Kiefernröhrling - AUREOBOLETUS PROJECTELLUS. Stimmt Ihr mir da zu?  Der Stiel ist für mich sehr charakteristisch.    8. der farbenfrohe Rötliche Gallerttrichter -…




					www.123pilze.de
				



Wenn das nicht Dein Pilz ist...
Fragt sich nur wie viele Namensvariationen dieser Pilz hat...


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach Varianten von der Ziegenlippe gesucht und dann das hier gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, perfekte Analogie- der Poster aus dem Link betont ja auch den Stiel. Vielleicht ist es echt eine Namensüberschneidung, ich meine auch der FIlzröhrling wird ja braune Ziegenlippe genannt. 
Und linnée-mäßig gehts bei den Pilzen ja ohnehin drunter und drüber...

Aber auf der Handlungsebene ist der Fall für mich klar, der Bursche ist irgendwo im Umfeld der Ziegenlippen zu verorten -Schönfussröhrling ist definitiv raus, da hatte ich ihn falsch bestimmt- und, ganz wichtig, geniessbar. Merkmale für mich sind die intensiv gelben Röhren, und der sehr charakteristische, unregelmässig proflierte Stiel, der wie "geschnitzt" aussieht.

Und durch die Besprechung hier werd ich mich immer daran erinnern, und das heisst für den Pilz ab ins Körbchen wenn er mir oder der Missus über den Weg läuft ("Ah, Moment mal Süsse, so einen hatte ich vor zweidrei Jahren schonmal, und hab ihn mit den Pilzjungs aus dem AB besprochen, ich weiss nicht mehr genau, wie er jetzt genau heisst, aber der ist auf jeden Fall gut")
Durch solche Besprechungen verankert man das Bild mit den Fakten, sehr wichtig.

Únd natürlich für alle stillen Mitleser: So ein Entspannt-pragmatischer Ansatz geht natürlich nur, wenn bereits vorher feststeht, das der Betreffende Pilz und alle vorgebrachten Vergleiche essbar bzw, harmlos ist. Bloss nicht mit den bösen-Lamellen-Buben machen, das ist immer riskant!


----------



## Peter117 (23. August 2021)

Minimax Dein Pilz gehört meiner Ansicht nach auf jeden Fall zu den Filzröhrlingen: Ziegenlippe, Rotfußröhrling, Schmarotzerröhrling etc.
Das kann man recht gut an den größeren Röhren erkennen.
Den Schönfußröhrling würde ich eher bei den Dickfüssern zwischen Hexenröhrling uns Satanspilz ansiedeln.
Wobei ein Schönfußröhling mit dünnem Fuß und ein kleiner Rotfußröhrling echt ähnlich aussehen...

Ich wünsche Dir etwas Regen für die Woche, damit die Pilze bei Dir auch endlich mal wachsen.
Ich habe jedenfalls eine solche Steinpilzschwämme wie in diesem Jahr noch nie erlebt...

...wenn ich bedenke, dass wir als Kinder pfannenweise den Kahlen Krempling (mittlerweile als hochgiftig eingestuft) gegessen haben, weil wir nix anderes gefunden haben...


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach Varianten von der Ziegenlippe gesucht und dann das hier gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lies unten die Kommentare aus dem Forum , da kommt die Ziegenlippe etc. als Bezeichnung, der großporige  Kiefern... ist m.E. falsch


----------



## Kauli11 (24. August 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> ..wenn ich bedenke, dass wir als Kinder pfannenweise den Kahlen Krempling (mittlerweile als hochgiftig eingestuft) gegessen haben, weil wir nix anderes gefunden haben...


Den haben wir früher auch jahrelang gegessen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2021)

hab weder Gestrüpp noch Dornen ausgelassen;-)))- hier der Schönfussröhrling:

bitte nicht Essen , nur zum Gucken

die Stielfarbe kommt auf dem Foto leider nicht  100 %, da fehlt etwas Rot und Blau am Fuß,
den Unterschied zum Filzröhrling kann man aber erkennen


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2021)

Den kann man essen ja?


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2021)

steht schon oben _ NEIN!!!



			Schönfußröhrling, Hantling, Dickfußröhrling, Dickfuß, Bitterpilz (CALOBOLETUS CALOPUS SYN. BOLETUS CALOPUS, TUBIPORUS CALOPUS, BOLETUS SUBTOMENTOSUS SUBSP. CALOPUS)


----------



## Kay1 (26. August 2021)

So langsam kommen im Norden die Maronen durch


----------



## Kay1 (26. August 2021)




----------



## Kay1 (26. August 2021)

Die standen da total verbittert rum


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Die standen da total verbittert rum


die auf dem letztem Bild wohl - so besonders verbittert?


----------



## Kay1 (26. August 2021)

Auch kein schönes Leben.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. August 2021)

Und schon kam die Anfrage  soll wir mal fahren...gemeint ist in unserem Pilzwald nach zu schauen  ob sich da etwas getaner hat ....


----------



## Peter117 (28. August 2021)

Kay1 bei uns auch - allerdings noch recht übersichtlich...





Iss aber nich so schlimm...  





Ich glaub, ich muss mal über Catch&Release nachdenken...


----------



## Kay1 (28. August 2021)

Oh das ist ja wunderbar was du gesammelt hast von solchen Ergebnissen kann ich nur träumen


----------



## Peter117 (29. August 2021)

Ja - dieses Jahr läuft's hier im "echten Norden" wie verrückt...
Kenn' ich sonst auch nicht.


----------



## Kay1 (29. August 2021)

Du machst mir richtig Mut in der kommenden Woche wieder loszugehen. Suchst du auch in der Umgebung von Hamburg? Die Steine die ich in deinem Korb sehe sind ja toll.


----------



## Minimax (29. August 2021)

Waren heut auch mal unterwegs, aber trotz Ausreichender Feuchtigkeit keine Röhrlinge ausser dann und wann einige Rotfüsser. Viele verschiedene Täublinge (die wir ebenfalls stehen lassen) jedoch, erste Knollis und garnicht wenige Panthers. Oh und zum Achluss gabs noch ne Handvoll Pfifferlinge, die wir sonst praktisch nie finden weil wir sonst immer später unterwegs sind


----------



## jochen68 (29. August 2021)

... immer noch Pfiffis ohne Ende. Musste an meinem Spot Richtung Sauerland heute gar nicht zu Ende suchen, Sack voll. Gibt es nur alle Jahre so eine Ernte wie jetzt. Es gab mal früher ein Jahr, da war noch mehr los.


----------



## Peter117 (29. August 2021)

Wohl dem, der seine Pilze kennt - die sind schon echt schwer zu unterscheiden.
Der große kommt von der Steinpilzstelle, der kleine aus dem Wald.
Einmal nicht aufgepasst, dann kannst Du die ganze Pfanne weg schmeißen.

Kay1 ich werde die Woche wohl mal in Neu Wulmstorf/Rosengarten nachschauen. In SH im Wald waren heute schon recht viele kleine Maronen.


----------



## Kay1 (29. August 2021)

Oh ja die Unterscheidung ist oft nicht leicht. Im Zweifelsfall hilft nur probieren und ausspucken. Aber auch das hilft nicht immer hundertprozentig, die Bitterlinge sind auch mitunter recht mild. Ich bin auch oft in dem kleinen Wald in Schleswig-Holstein nahe bei Hamburg.


----------



## Minimax (29. August 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Oh ja die Unterscheidung ist oft nicht leicht. Im Zweifelsfall hilft nur probieren und ausspucken. Aber auch das hilft nicht immer hundertprozentig, die Bitterlinge sind auch mitunter recht mild. Ich bin auch oft in dem kleinen Wald in Schleswig-Holstein nahe bei Hamburg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das Messer mit nem Zinger sichern find ich sehr clever. Ich hab nämlich schon ein oder Messer im Wald vergessen, nach dem Pilzabschneiden in den Erdboden gesteckt und dann zerstreut weitergegangen und dann findet man die nie wieder, ausser man hat Glück und im nächsten Jahr wächst da ne Opinel-Staude.


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. August 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2021)

heute war ich auch mal los, viel ist nicht da.
Aber eine ordentlich Pilzpfanne konnte ich dennoch realisieren.
Maronen oder gar Steinpilze Fehlanzeige.
Dafür Pfifferlinge, violette Trichterlinge, Semmelstoppelpilze und 2 Birkenpilze


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2021)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was ihr so alles sammelt.
Die violetten Dinger sehen gar nicht so aus als ob man die essen kann. Die hätte ich auf jeden Fall stehen gelassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was ihr so alles sammelt.
> Die violetten Dinger sehen gar nicht so aus als ob man die essen kann. Die hätte ich auf jeden Fall stehen gelassen.


und ich lebe noch , sogar ohne Bauchpinne


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was ihr so alles sammelt.
> Die violetten Dinger sehen gar nicht so aus als ob man die essen kann. Die hätte ich auf jeden Fall stehen gelassen.


und wenn Du genau hinguckst, siehst Du 2 Sorten Pfifferlinge, die etwas dunkleren sind Trompetenpfifferlinge,
die lassen die meißten Leute auch stehen, weil sie sie nicht kennen


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2021)

Ich kenn leider nur Trompetenkäfer(lat. flatulenzus methanus).


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur Trompetenkäfer.


die schmecken nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die schmecken nicht



Aber Aroma haben se.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber Aroma haben se.


das erinnert mich an eine Jahre zurückliegende Unterhaltung mit einer Reiterin.
Ich sagte "Pferde stinken"
sie entrüstet "Pferde stinken nicht!, sie riechen"

darauf sagte ich:  Ja, aber ziemlich streng


----------



## Kay1 (1. September 2021)




----------



## Kay1 (1. September 2021)

Mein Korb hat sich heute schön gefüllt war ein schöner Tag im Wald


----------



## Peter117 (1. September 2021)

Das sieht doch schon gut aus....


----------



## Kay1 (1. September 2021)

Heutzutage sagt man ja wohl waldbaden, ich bin nur einfach gerne im Wald


----------



## Kay1 (1. September 2021)

Peter wie war deine Tour in den Rosengarten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. September 2021)

Das mit euren Pilzen ist schon eine tolle Sache, nur leider bin ich bis heute kein großer Pilzfan. Wenn mal welche irgendwo im Essen sind, dann esse ich sie zwar mit aber eine ganze Pilzpfanne müsste ich nicht unbedingt haben. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die Sammelei und das ganze Drumherum viel Spaß machen.

Viele Leute gehen ja auch bereits aus Tradition jedes Jahr in die Pilze und freuen sich immer wieder darauf. Das ist schon toll.


----------



## Kay1 (1. September 2021)

Viele mögen ja die Konsistenz von Pilzen nicht so gerne. Kleine schöne feste Exemplare, schneide ich in Scheiben und stecke Sie auf eine geflochtene Schnur. Die Schnur mit dem Pilz Scheiben hänge ich zum Trocknen auf und pulverisieren die Pilze hinterher. Das Pulver nehme ich dann für Suppen Soßen Gulasch und so


----------



## Localhorst (2. September 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Viele mögen ja die Konsistenz von Pilzen nicht so gerne. Kleine schöne feste Exemplare, schneide ich in Scheiben und stecke Sie auf eine geflochtene Schnur. Die Schnur mit dem Pilz Scheiben hänge ich zum Trocknen auf und pulverisieren die Pilze hinterher. Das Pulver nehme ich dann für Suppen Soßen Gulasch und so


Und ich glaube, dass viele Leute einfach noch nie wirklich frische Pilze bekommen haben. Wenn ich im Supermarkt Pfifferlinge sehe oder auf dem Markt Steinpilze sind das in der Regel alles Pilze die ich im Wald stehen lassen würde weil zu alt oder zu kaputt.


Wirklich frische Steinpilze oder Pfifferlinge direkt in der Pfanne mit Butter gebraten haben nichts mit den üblichen in Saucen versteckten Pilzstücken gemeinsam. Die Konsistenz geht bis zu leicht knusprig und der Geschmack ist einzigartig und nicht aufdringlich zugleich.

Ab in die Pilze! Es lohnt sich.


----------



## Minimax (2. September 2021)

Mrs. Minimax und ich 'müssen' übers Wochenende den Hof von Freunden im Fläming hüten. Klar das wir die umliegenden Wälder mal unter die Lupe nehmen.
Jedenfalls ist die Missus bereits vorausgefahren, ich komm morgen nach.

Sie schickte mir gerade ein Bild von einem kurzen Wiesengang hinterm Haus:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Pilzprinzessin hat wieder zugeschlagen!  Ich freu mich, das sind ja Wunderbare Aussichten für ein Wochenende auf dem Land.

Und es ist mir nicht unwillkommen, das in der Gegend neben Wäldern und Wiesen auch einzwei Salmobäche liegen...


----------



## Peter117 (2. September 2021)

Kay1 mein Kumpel hatte keine Zeit und ich war nur 1 h in der Fischbeker Heide spazieren. Da habe ich nur 2 alte Maronen gesehen.
Aber! Ich komme heute vom Sport und was sehe ich?
Bahnhof HH Neugraben, Südhang...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Für Sommersteinpilze geh' ich nicht mehr in den Wald...
Kein Witz...


----------



## Kay1 (3. September 2021)

Wow, tolle Pilze du da gefunden hast.


----------



## Peter117 (3. September 2021)

Und nicht ein Wurm drin - unglaublich...


----------



## Kay1 (3. September 2021)

Ich finde einfach kaum Steinpilze. Aber ich bleibe dran


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2021)

Schätze, heut Abend ist Schnitzelzeit!


----------



## Fruehling (4. September 2021)

Sehr cool!

Sowas hatte ich vor Jahren mal auf ner Pferdekoppel, zentnerweise!
Die Jahre drauf nicht ein Pilz...


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2021)

Und das schönste: bevor wir ins Parasol-Paradies kamen, haben wir einen Wunderschönen Wald durchsucht, und wurden reich mit einem bunten und ganz anderen Waldpilzkorb als in unserem üblichen Revier belohnt. Ich poste später ein Gesamtbild, aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, endlich konnten die Missus und ich dem Threadtitel gerecht werden. Hier als Preview zwei besonders hübsche Burschen _in situ: 







_


----------



## Kay1 (4. September 2021)

alle finden Steinpilze nur ich wieder nicht


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> alle finden Steinpilze nur ich wieder nicht


Mein armer Pilzkumpan, sei getröstet: Ich find auch keine Steinpilze.

Dafür aber meine PowerPilzPrinzessin Mrs. Minimax, die für 80% unseres heutigen Korbes verantwortlich ist, während ich interessante Giftpillze bestimme, von Täublingen nasche, seltsamen Waldinsekten nachjage oder ganz einfach Böschungen hinunterpurzele.


----------



## Peter117 (4. September 2021)

Sauber Minimax das hat doch Gesicht.
An meinen Steinpilzstellen wachsen nur noch grüne Knollies.
Auf unserer Radtour hatte ich die hier von der Straße aus gesehen...




Ein paar Maronen, aber die waren alle trocken - hat ja auch über ne Woche nicht geregnet.
Nur die Parasol wuchsen am ELK wie verrückt.


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Sauber Minimax das hat doch Gesicht.
> An meinen Steinpilzstellen wachsen nur noch grüne Knollies.
> Auf unserer Radtour hatte ich die hier von der Straße aus gesehen...
> Anhang anzeigen 384208
> ...


Krause Glucke ist unser heissbegehrten Lieblingspilz! Ich finde ein Teil K.G. verdoppelt den Genuss jeder Waldpilzpfanne, weil sie so eine schöne feste, al-dente Konsistenz hat. Ein herrlicher Pilz!


----------



## Peter117 (4. September 2021)

Ich musste sie stehen lassen, meine Gattin mag die nicht...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. September 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich musste sie stehen lassen, meine Gattin mag die nicht...



Dabei sollte sie doch eigentlich zu jedermanns Geschmack passen. 





Quelle: https://www.amazon.de/Beemo-Badekappe-Turban-Polyester-Latexfutter-Duschhaube/dp/B07MXJZTXC


----------



## Kay1 (4. September 2021)

Also ich mag die krause Glucke schon, ich mag sie nur nicht putzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. September 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich musste sie stehen lassen, meine Gattin mag die nicht...


sie hat nur keine Lust die sauber zu machen


----------



## vonda1909 (5. September 2021)

Und was mein Frau nicht will es ich nicht.....
Bis vor Tagen war bei uns im Wald auch nix nächste  Woche sind wir wieder dann wieder  im Ferienhaus  und dann schauen  ob es begonnen  hat  kenne ja nur  Maronen und Steinpilze  und  Hallimasch .


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2021)

Ihr sammelt inmer so schöne Pilze, die ich gar nicht kenne und wohl auch nicht mitnehmen würde, Männer.
Mir fehlt da die Fachkenntniss.

Ich war auch gerade spazieren und zeig euch mal, welche ich immer nehme.

Diese Sorte mag ich sehr und am besten die größeren - so ein bis zwei Pfund schwer. Dann braucht man nicht so viele sammeln.


----------



## angler1996 (5. September 2021)

ja ja , Du nimmst die mit den vielen Löchern, gleich noch das Schnitzel sparen;-)))


----------



## Gerd II (5. September 2021)

Das gab's schon viele Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. September 2021)

Da ich Pilztechnisch nur Halimasch und die vom Supermarkt kenne, sind solche eigentlich auch genießbar?


----------



## Fruehling (8. September 2021)

Laß bloß die Finger davon!

Wer Stockschwämmchen nicht zu 100% bestimmen kann, steht mit einem Bein zumindest im Krankenhaus, weil die Gifttäublinge als Verwechslungsmöglichkeit das Knollenblätterpilzgift enthalten!


----------



## Kay1 (8. September 2021)

Also ich halte mich da auch zurück, ich bleibe bei Maronen Steinpilzen Birkenpilze und neuerdings will ich mich auch  an die Reizkern trauen. Aber wenn man sich der Sache der Sache sicher ist...


----------



## Peter117 (8. September 2021)

Hecht100+ Für mich sieht das verdächtig nach Schwefelköpfchen aus. Es gibt zwar auch genießbare Arten, aber da bin ich bei Fruehling und würde davon unbedingt die Finger lassen. Stockschwämmchen wären natürlich toll, aber die hab' seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gefunden und würde mich jetzt nicht mehr trauen, die zu sammeln...
Auch bei dem echten Reizker hab ich mich noch nie rangetraut, obwohl mir erst vor 2 Wochen ein Sammler auf "meiner Steinpilzstelle" von den Reizkern vorgeschwärmt hat. Kay1 Ich bin sehr gespannt, was Du so findest und wie sie geschmeckt haben...


----------



## Kay1 (8. September 2021)

Sobald ich die ersten Versuche unternommen habe werde ich berichten, soweit ich noch kann


----------



## Verstrahlt (8. September 2021)

Wie macht ihr eigentlich eure Pilze "haltbar" oder esst ihr nur frische?
Hab nen teil der Steinpilze vakuumiert und eingefroren und nen paar in Scheiben getrocknet.


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. September 2021)

Habe mal gelesen das man Pilze nicht vakuumieren soll,weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Kay1 (9. September 2021)

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass das nach dem Auftauen ein großen Matsch gibt. Ich trockne dir am liebsten


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. September 2021)

Die von letztem Jahr hab ich eingefroren in die heiße Pfanne geworfen und gebraten. war i.o. von der konsistenz her besser wie dosen pilze ;D


----------



## Gerd II (9. September 2021)

Kay Vorsicht,
Pilze niemals auftauen.
Die müssen immer gleich in die Pfanne.
Ich möchte auch sagen, von der Konsistenz I. O.
Aus Platzersparnis vakuumiere ich immer zum Einfrieren.
Den Pfifferlingen sagt man nach, das sie durch das gefrieren bitter werden(hatte ich auch schon).
Getrocknet sollen sie zäh bleiben, deshalb mein Tipp,
im Dörrgerät trocknen, nach ein bis zwei Tagen noch mal kurz nachtrocknen und dann zu Pulver verarbeiten.
Das Pilzaroma ist bei den meisten Pilzen getrocknet noch intensiver als bei frischen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. September 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Das gab's schon viele Jahre nicht mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 384267


Tausche gegen Aal   .
Echt schöner Fund. Die gibt es bei uns so gar nicht, oder mir zumindest nicht bekannt.
Ich war dieses Jahr aber auch noch nicht los. Erstmal den nächsten regen abwarten, und dann schleiche ich auch mal.


----------



## Gerd II (9. September 2021)

Torsten,
ich nimm Dich beim Wort.
Kannte die Stelle auch nicht, ist in der Schorfheide.
Ich hab sowas auch schon Jahrzehnte nicht mehr gesehen. Stellenweise war alles gelb. Was mich verwundert, man sieht keinen Menschen im Wald,schon bei den Blaubeeren nicht. Früher war an WE alles abgegrast.


----------



## jkc (9. September 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Laß bloß die Finger davon!
> 
> ...Stockschwämmchen ...


Gemeine Stockschwämmchen kann man auf Grund der Bilder m.M. nach schon ziemlich sicher ausschließen, da die beschuppte Stiele haben, sind zwar auf den Fotos kaum Stiele zu sehen, aber Schuppen sehe ich da jedenfalls keine...

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2021)

das da vom Hecht dürften Grüne Schwefelköpfe sein -GIFTIG

Gruß A.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2021)

Au menno, ich hatte mir eine gute Hälfte von dem tollen Pilz-Scoop am Wochenende mal eingefroren. Wenn man sich im Internet und sogar Koch- und Pilzbüchern informiert, gibt es ja tausenderlei widersprüchliche Informationen. Also hab ichs einfach mal ausprobiert, geputzt, geschnibbelt und roh eingefroren, und zwar mit meiner Spezial-Schüttguttechnik. Und ich muss nicht teilen, weil Goldröhrlinge enthalten sind, und es sich rausstellte das Mrs. Minimax sie nicht mehr so gut verträgt wie in ihrer Kindheit, d. H. das wäre alles für mich, mich ganz allein!
Und jetzt wäre, nachdem Verstrahlt das Thema einfrieren angestubst hat, natürlich die ideale Situation für nen kritischen, bebilderten Bericht über die Zubereitung gefrorener Pilze-
ALso war ich grad in der Kombüse, Butter-Check, Speck-Check, Sogar (fast) frische Petersilie-Check!
Dann die Enttäuschung: Ich hab nicht eine mickrige Zwiebel im Haus. Damit ist mein Mitternachtspilzpfännleinprojekt gestorben. Ohne Zwiebel, keine Pilzpfanne. Ich werd berichten, sobald alles vorhanden ist.

EDIT: Die schönen massenhaften Baumbewohner von Hecht100+ würde ich wie wesentlich kundigere Vorredner als ich ebenfalls im Umfeld der Schwefelköpfe einordnen, im Herbst bilden sie unfassbar schöne Kolonien. Es gibt da essbare Varianten, aber die meisten und häufigsten sind giftig. Man erfreue sich an dem prächtigen Anblick-dieser schönen Kolonien.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2021)

Oder was meint ihr: Ich komme von dem Gedanken an ein Pilz Pfännchen nicht mehr los. Gehts auch mal ohne Zwiebeln? Zur Not? (sabber, lechz..)


----------



## jkc (9. September 2021)

Klaro, geht auch ohne


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. September 2021)

Sollte auch ohne gehen, Pizza Funghi hat auch keine Zwiebeln drauf.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Klaro, geht auch ohne





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sollte auch ohne gehen, Pizza Funghi hat auch keine Zwiebeln drauf.


Danke für Euren Zuspruch, Jungs ich konnt nicht widerstehen.
Und ein leckeres Pfännchen aus den TK-Pilzen* ists geworden, find ich, mir zumindest hats wunderbar geschmeckt
	

		
			
		

		
	







Und so kamen sie aus dem Froster:





Also, ich würd sagen, aus geputzten und  geschnibbelten Pilzen, roh und frisch eingefroren lässt sich ne leckere Mahlzeit zubereiten. Test geglückt.
Hg 
Euer
Minileary

*starring: Steinis, Pfiffis, Birkenpilze, Butterpilze(jaichweiss,niewiedersindaufmIndex), Rotkappen, Goldröhrlinge, Maronen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. September 2021)

Minimax 
Starke Leistung. Ich hätte mich ohne Zwiebeln nicht überreden können. 
Aber wenn man(n) sich etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hat   .

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gelungen aus. 
Ich selber war von den TK Pilzen nicht so begeistert. Aber vielleicht auch was falsch gemacht.
Ich bin großer Fan der Trocknung und muss mittlerweile nur aufpassen, dass ich auch mal
was für mich über behalte, und nicht alles von Freunden und Familie aus dem "Vorratsschrank" 
gemopst wird.

Meine Kenntnisse sind aber auch noch recht begrenzt. Ich nehme eigentlich nur Steinis (wenn ich welche finde), 
Maronen (Braunkappen) und Birkenpilze. Bei den Burschen bin ich mir sicher. Alles andere bestaune ich immer nur.


----------



## Fruehling (10. September 2021)

Viele bereiten die Pilze auch nicht richtig zu.

Zu wenig Hitze, zu kurzes Schmoren, zu früh die Zwiebeln dazu!

Let the juices flow...


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. September 2021)

Unser Grundstück gleicht allmählich einer Pilzfarm, 
Den erkenne sogar ich






aber was ist das für einer??


----------



## Gerd II (10. September 2021)

Hast Du mal noch ein Bild von unten oder dem Stiel?.
Das bisschen was man vom Stiel sieht, könnte es sogar ein alter Sommersteinpilz sein, wenn die bei Trockenheit in der Sonne stehen, sieht man mehr weiß wie braun, so reißen die auf. Aber um den genauer zu bestimmen
müsste man mehr sehen.

Torsten, nur ran an die Pilze, bei den Röhrlingen gibt es so herrliche Pilze.
Wenn Du einen steinpilzähnlichen Pilz findest und der dann plötzlich rote Röhren hat, mitnehmen, schickst mir ein Foto, denn den flockenstieligen Hexenröhrling(ganz vorzüglicher Pilz) 
kann man ganz leicht bestimmen.
Und wer keine geschmorten Pilze mag,
getrocknet oder gemahlen verfeinern sie so manche Soße (zB. auch Gulasch)  ungemein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. September 2021)

So, von Unten.


----------



## Gerd II (10. September 2021)

Danke, oh nee, das geht ja in eine ganz anderer Richtung.    ????  
0-Ahnung.


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2021)

wenn du wieder die Knolle abscheidest und dann erwartest, dass da einer Pilze bestimmt , gibts was hinter die Ohren;-)))

das sollte was Schrimlingsartiges sein, wenn ich das Bild richtig deute rötet der Stiel
Guck hier :


			Gift Riesenschirmpilz, Gartenriesengiftschirmling, Garten Giftschirmling Gift-Safranschirmling (CHLOROPHYLLUM VENENATUM SYN. MACROLEPIOTA VENENATA)


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. September 2021)

Sitzt die Knolle denn in der Erde. Ich habe ihn direkt über dem Boden abgeschnitten.


----------



## Gerd II (10. September 2021)

Angler, gut beobachtet, hab ich im Sonnenlicht garnicht gesehen{rötender Stiel).
Es könnte auch der essbare gemeine Safranschirmling sein.
Dieser wächst im Wald, während der Gartengiftschirmlling eher im Garten bzw. auf Komposthaufen wächst.
Aber ich würd sicherheitshalber die Finger von lassen.
Wie Du schon sagtest, bei Unschlüssigkeit den Pilz immer vorsichtig herausdrehen, eigentlich sollte man das immer tun.


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. September 2021)

Sowas würd ich nie Essen.... zuviel Nervenkitzel 
Da bleib ich bei den 3-4 Sachen die auch kenne


----------



## Peter117 (10. September 2021)

Minimax ist zwar jetzt zu spät, aber Du könntest - wenn Du wieder mal keine Zwiebeln hast - nach dem Anbraten Knoblauch, Chilli und Olivenöl dazu geben und das Ganze dann mit Spaghetti servieren.
Seit ich das mal in Südtirol vorgesetzt bekommen habe bin ich ganz verrückt danach...


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Minimax ist zwar jetzt zu spät, aber Du könntest - wenn Du wieder mal keine Zwiebeln hast - nach dem Anbraten Knoblauch, Chilli und Olivenöl dazu geben und das Ganze dann mit Spaghetti servieren.
> Seit ich das mal in Südtirol vorgesetzt bekommen habe bin ich ganz verrückt danach...


Das hört sich auch sehr gut an- Knoblauch habe ich gestern in meiner Not bereits dazugetan. Aber das mit den fehlenden Zwiebeln sollte nicht wieder vorkommen bzw. war eine bedauerliche Ausnahme: Nichtmal einzwei in der Küche zu haben betrachtet ich als persönliche Schande!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. September 2021)

Zwar keine Pilze aber heute habe ich draußen auch mal etwas Essbares gefunden. 






Sind das etwa rote Johannisbeeren, kennt sich damit wer aus?


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sind das etwa rote Johannisbeeren, kennt sich damit wer aus?


ne sind keine.  die roten beeren solltest du nicht essen sind giftig!
der strauch heist glaube ich "schneeball"


----------



## Jason (10. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sind das etwa rote Johannisbeeren, kennt sich damit wer aus?


Probiere sie doch mal und berichte danach mal, wie sie geschmeckt haben.

Gruß Jason

Edit, das war natürlich ein Scherz.


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. September 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Probiere sie doch mal und berichte danach mal, wie sie geschmeckt haben.


das sollte er besser lassen :X


----------



## Jason (10. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> das sollte er besser lassen :X


Da bin ich auch der Meinung, war doch ein Scherz. Wir brauchen den Freddy doch, schon wegen seiner Posenbaukunst. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> ne sind keine.  die roten beeren solltest du nicht essen sind giftig!
> der strauch heist glaube ich "schneeball"



Oh Gott! Wie lange habe ich noch!?


----------



## Jason (10. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Oh Gott! Wie lange habe ich noch!?


Hast du doch genascht?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. September 2021)

Dann war es also gut, dass ich nur von den Brombeeren genascht habe. Wobei ich schon gedacht hätte, dass es rote Johannisbeeren gewesen wären. 

Vogelbeeren (und ein riesiger Schwarm Vögel) waren auch noch da, von denen weiß ich aber dass die nichts für Menschen sind. Wobei man gekocht glaube ich aber Marmelade daraus machen kann. Korrekt?


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann war es also gut, dass ich nur von den Brombeeren genascht habe. Wobei ich schon gedacht hätte, dass es rote Johannisbeeren gewesen wären.
> 
> Vogelbeeren (und ein riesiger Schwarm Vögel) waren auch noch da, von denen weiß ich aber dass die nichts für Menschen sind. Wobei man gekocht glaube ich aber Marmelade daraus machen kann. Korrekt?


Vogelbeeren - kann man lecker Schnaps von brennen;-))
eija eija ,mei Vugelbärbaam, mei Vugelbärbaam eija ;-)))

oder auch  - gevu---lt muss warn- , das wiederhole ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Forelle74 (10. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zwar keine Pilze aber heute habe ich draußen auch mal etwas Essbares gefunden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384704
> 
> ...


Ja
Das ist der gewöhnlich 
Schnee Ball. 
Johannisbeeren sind schon lange vorbei.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann war es also gut, dass ich nur von den Brombeeren genascht habe.


Lass lieber alle roten Beeren im Wald stehen. 
Ausser Walderdbeeren und Himbeeren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. September 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Lass lieber alle roten Beeren im Wald stehen.
> Ausser Walderdbeeren und Himbeeren.


Ist wohl besser, wirklich Ahnung habe davon nämlich nicht. Wobei man von den falschen Beeren wohl maximal flotten Otto oder aber Bauchweh bekommt.

Bei Pilzen schaut die Sache ja schon anders aus, da wäre ich echt vorsichtig.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ist wohl besser, wirklich Ahnung habe davon nämlich nicht. Wobei man von den falschen Beeren wohl maximal flotten Otto oder aber Bauchweh bekommt.


Gibt schon heftig giftige Beeren.
Der Aronstab
Oder die Tollkirsche zb.




__





						Die Tollkirsche ist "Giftpflanze des Jahres 2020"
					

Zur diesjährigen „Giftpflanze des Jahres“ wurde die Tollkirsche gewählt. Damit macht der Botanische Sondergarten Wandsbek die Pflanze zur Botschafterin, um auf die giftige Wirkung heimischer Pflanzen aufmerksam zu machen und über den Umgang mit ihnen zu informieren.




					www.iva.de


----------



## Chefkoch85 (11. September 2021)

Hi Leute, 

Wunderbare finde habt ihr hier alle gemacht. Ich habe heuer beschlossen mich auch ein bisschen umzusehen und hab tatsächlich was gefunden. (siehe Anhang). Ich hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines kind

Schönes we und erfolgreiche Suche euch allen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. September 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> bei Unschlüssigkeit den Pilz immer vorsichtig herausdrehen, eigentlich sollte man das immer tun.



Falsch!  bei Unschlüssigkeit stehen lassen wäre die richtige Vorgehensweise


----------



## Minimax (11. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Falsch!  bei Unschlüssigkeit stehen lassen wäre die richtige Vorgehensweise


Ich muss widersprechen- nur wenn man einen Pilz komplett mit Knolle und allem drum und dran untersuchen zerlegen anschneiden etc. kann, kann man ihn in der Zukunft sicher und richtig ansprechen. Nur so lernt man dazu, und behält das gelernte.
Von daher ists richtig, einen Pilz bei dem man Unschlüssig ist zur genauen Untersuchung zu entnehmen. Man schädigt ja nicht die Pflanze, sondern entfernt lediglich einen Fruchtkörper.

Das man Pilzsorten, bei denen man noch in der "Bestimmungsphase" ist zwar genauestens unter die Lupe nehmen sollte, aber niemals niemals never ever in Korb oder gar Pfanne wandern lassen sollte ist natürlich auch klar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das man Pilzsorten, bei denen man noch in der "Bestimmungsphase" ist zwar genauestens unter die Lupe nehmen sollte, *aber niemals niemals never ever in Korb oder gar Pfanne wandern lassen sollte ist natürlich auch klar.*


gut so,
genau das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Peter117 (11. September 2021)

Ich war auch draußen und kann endlich auch mal ein Eimerbild posten...




...und dann 1,5 h gestribbelt...





Morgen wird dann das delikate Jelly gekocht...
Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum man kein Fliederbeergelee kaufen kann - diese Arbeit ist nicht bezahlbar. Aber es gibt kaum was besseres auf dem Frühstücksbrötchen...


----------



## Peter117 (11. September 2021)

Chefkoch85 was für geile Rotkappen...


----------



## Minimax (15. September 2021)

In den Parkanlagen der Stadt gibt es viele verschiedene Pilze zu sehen, ihre Zahl nimmt täglich zu.
Den hier habe ich live noch nie in den Wäldern gesehen, aber gerade eben beim Spaziergang in der Mittagspause entdeckt, ein Schönes grosses Exemplar:




Eien Schritt weiter stand ein von den Schnecken sezierter Kollege, bei dem die wesentlichen Merkmale sehr gut zu erkennen waren:






Ich würde also auf Netz(!)stieliger Hexenröhrling tippen, ein schöner Fund.

Es ist natürlich klar, daß ich in Berlin, der Stadt der Hunde und Autos, keine Pilze von Parks und Wegesrändern mitnehme.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> In den Parkanlagen der Stadt gibt es viele verschiedene Pilze zu sehen, ihre Zahl nimmt täglich zu.
> Den hier habe ich live noch nie in den Wäldern gesehen, aber gerade eben beim Spaziergang in der Mittagspause entdeckt, ein Schönes grosses Exemplar:
> Anhang anzeigen 385189
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich tippe mal auf den flockenstieligen oder netzstieligen Hexenröhrling. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, da die bei uns nicht gerade häufig sind.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Meistens werden hier ja relativ makellose Exemplare von Pilzen präsentiert. Aber was sind eure persönlichen Ausschlusskriterien dafür, einen eigentlich leckeren und essbaren Pilz trotzdem stehen zu lassen? Übermäßige Fraßspuren oder gibt es irgendwelchen Schädlings- und Krankheitsbefall, die einen Pilz für euch komplett "unbrauchbar" werden lassen? Oder schneidet Ihr das einfach raus und haut den Pilz trotzdem in die Pfanne? Eventuell mit der einen oder anderen Made inklusive?

Beim Ausnehmen und Säubern meiner Fische bin ich schon relativ pingelig, da würde es beim Sammeln & Zubereiten von Pilzen sicherlich nicht anders laufen. Gerade weil das Lebensmittel durch die eigenen Hände geht, hat man aber ja stets die Möglichkeit eventuell für einen unappetitliche Dinge zu entfernen oder gar komplett zu entsorgen.


----------



## Localhorst (15. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> In den Parkanlagen der Stadt gibt es viele verschiedene Pilze zu sehen, ihre Zahl nimmt täglich zu.
> Den hier habe ich live noch nie in den Wäldern gesehen, aber gerade eben beim Spaziergang in der Mittagspause entdeckt, ein Schönes grosses Exemplar:
> Anhang anzeigen 385189
> 
> ...


Das ist der netzstielige hexenröhrling. Galt früher als Speisepilz, heute soll er gemieden werden. Führt wohl bei einigen in Kombination mit Alkohol zu Unverträglichkeiten.

Der flockige dagegen ist wirklich köstlich und meiner Meinung nach dem Steinpilz ebenbürtig.


----------



## Gerd II (15. September 2021)

Ja und das ist auch schon wieder überholt. In der neuesten Literatur gilt er wieder als guter Speisepilz. 
Ich finde auch das Hexen wirklich herrliche Pilze sind. 
Es gibt bei vielen Pilzen ein hin und her. 
Was hab ich schon Grünlinge gegessen. 
Heute gilt er als giftig, weil in Frankreich zwei Menschen daran gestorben sind. 
Aber es war nicht erwiesen, ob eine andere Ursache dahinter steckte. 
Auch der Butterpilz gilt heute als meist unverträglich. 
Wenn man danach geht, wird es auf jedes Lebensmittel Menschen geben, die darauf allergisch reagieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meistens werden hier ja relativ makellose Exemplare von Pilzen präsentiert. Aber was sind eure persönlichen Ausschlusskriterien dafür, einen eigentlich leckeren und essbaren Pilz trotzdem stehen zu lassen? Übermäßige Fraßspuren oder gibt es irgendwelchen Schädlings- und Krankheitsbefall, die einen Pilz für euch komplett "unbrauchbar" werden lassen? Oder schneidet Ihr das einfach raus und haut den Pilz trotzdem in die Pfanne? Eventuell mit der einen oder anderen Made inklusive?
> 
> Beim Ausnehmen und Säubern meiner Fische bin ich schon relativ pingelig, da würde es beim Sammeln & Zubereiten von Pilzen sicherlich nicht anders laufen. Gerade weil das Lebensmittel durch die eigenen Hände geht, hat man aber ja stets die Möglichkeit eventuell für einen unappetitliche Dinge zu entfernen oder gar komplett zu entsorgen.


Hallo,

geringe Fraßspuren schneide ich weg. Sind diese ausgeprägter, lasse ich den Pilz stehen. Ebenso verfahre ich bei Madenbefall. Ist der Pilz schon etwas älter nehme ich ihn auch nicht mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (15. September 2021)

Lajos1 Localhorst cool, dann stimmen wir ja in der Ansprache überein:  


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde also auf Netz(!)stieliger Hexenröhrling tippen, ein schöner Fund.


----------



## Peter117 (15. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer: erstmal wäre ich bei Minimax - wenn ein zu hohe Hundefrequenz zu erwarten ist, dann würde ich dien nicht sammeln (obwohl - wer weiß schon wie viele Rehe im Wald auf die Pilze pieseln).
An der Straße bin ich schon entspannter - meine letzten Steinis hab' ich ja direkt in Hamburg gesammelt.
Stehen lasse ich alte Pilze, d.h. wenn sie zu groß und im Vergleich zu kleineren Exemplaren schon weich sind. Manchmal sieht mal das natürlich erst, wenn man ihn aufgeschnitten hat.
Und natürlich wenn sie angeschimmelt sind lasse ich sie auch stehen.
Wenn ich sie anschneide und das Pilzfleisch weicht von der Norm ab - meist ist es bräunlich-dunkel - sortiere ich sie auch aus.
Fraßstellen von Schnecken finde ich nicht so schlimm und schneide davon nur wenig weg.
Wurmgänge schneide ich weg, allerdings sieht man im Alter ja nicht mehr so gut... soll heißen, sind nur sehr wenige Gänge vorhanden, drücke ich schon mal ein Auge zu...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort Peter117. 

Wo Du etwas vom Pieseln schreibst, wie verhält es sich mit dem Fuchsbandwurm? Ich habe gelernt etwa Brombeeren daher lieber nicht zu tief zu pflücken. Pilze wachsen aber nun einmal in der Regel auf dem Boden. Durch das Braten in der Pfanne werden etwaige Untermieter sicherlich abgetötet aber auf Salaten z.B. finden sich hin und wieder auch in Scheiben geschnittene rohe Champignons. In der Natur gesammelte Pilze sollte man daher sicherlich lieber nicht roh verzehren. Zumal Pilze ja wohl auch nicht gewaschen werden, sondern nur abgebürstet.


----------



## Minimax (15. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort Peter117.
> 
> Wo Du etwas vom Pieseln schreibst, wie verhält es sich mit dem Fuchsbandwurm? Ich habe gelernt etwa Brombeeren daher lieber nicht zu tief zu pflücken. Pilze wachsen aber nun einmal in der Regel auf dem Boden. Durch das Braten in der Pfanne werden etwaige Untermieter sicherlich abgetötet aber auf Salaten z.B. finden sich hin und wieder auch in Scheiben geschnittene rohe Champignons. In der Natur gesammelte Pilze sollte man daher sicherlich lieber nicht roh verzehren. Zumal Pilze ja wohl auch nicht gewaschen werden, sondern nur abgebürstet.


Der Fuchsbandwurm beispielsweise ist ein Grund, warum meine ansonsten mesolitisch-sammelverrückte Liebste Waldbeeren lieber Stehen lässt. Rohe Pilze würden wir auch nicht verzehren.
Was den Erhaltungszustand der Pilze betrifft hat Peter117 Alles wichtige perfekt zusammengefasst. Und es lohnt sich sehr, neben der Artbestimmung auch ein Auge auf Alter und Zustand der Pilze zu haben, denn wenn man nur schöne, junge "knackige" Exemplare mitnimmt, hat man viel weniger Arbeit in der Küche. Ausserdem freuen stehengelassene ältere und zernagte Exemplare das Myzel und andere Waldbewohner.
Und man hüte sich sehr vor manchmal unauffälligem Schimmel und Gammel, der natürlich auch gerne und schnell nach dem Pflücken, z.B. in Plastiktüten oder tagelanger Lagerung entsteht: 80%* aller "Pilzvergiftungen" gehen nicht auf Giftpilze zurück, sondern sind eigentlich Lebensmittelvergiftungen durch eigentlich essbare, aber schlicht verdorbene Pilze.

Ein drastisches Beispiel für die rasche Vergänglichkeit sind die eigentlich köstlichen Schopftintlinge**:
Dieses Exemplar habe ich Montag Nachmittag geknipst (Bild 1) heute Nachmittag, 48h später habe ich Bild2 aufgenommen:





 Power of Autolyse, Baby





*sagt das Pilzbuch
** Christian.Siegler hat hier mal einen Massenfund gemeldet und so köstliche Küchenbilder der zarten Pilze eingestellt, das mir mein kulinarisches Leben seitdem hohl und sinnlos erscheint


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Fuchsbandwurm beispielsweise ist ein Grund, warum meine ansonsten mesolitisch-sammelverrückte Liebste Waldbeeren lieber Stehen lässt. Rohe Pilze würden wir auch nicht verzehren.
> Was den Erhaltungszustand der Pilze betrifft hat Peter117 Alles wichtige perfekt zusammengefasst. Und es lohnt sich sehr, neben der Artbestimmung auch ein Auge auf Alter und Zustand der Pilze zu haben, denn wenn man nur schöne, junge "knackige" Exemplare mitnimmt, hat man viel weniger Arbeit in der Küche. Ausserdem freuen stehengelassene ältere und zernagte Exemplare das Model und andere Waldbewohner.
> Und man hüte sich sehr vor manchmal unauffälligem Schimmel und Gammel, der natürlich auch gerne und schnell nach dem Pflücken, z.B. in Plastiktüten oder tagelanger Lagerung entsteht: 80%* aller "Pilzvergiftungen" gehen nicht auf Giftpilze zurück, sondern sind eigentlich Lebensmittelvergiftungen durch eigentlich essbare, aber schlicht verdorbene Pilze.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Da ist der Fuchsbandwurm also tatsächlich nicht zu unterschätzen. Die Scheiben von rohen Champignons auf dem Salat stammen auch sicherlich aus dem Supermarkt bzw. wuchsen die Pilze irgendwo fröhlich klimatisiert auf Pferdemist.

Das sprichwörtliche aus dem Boden Schießen der Pilze, heißt das dass sie dann auch besonders schnell wachsen und selbst ein großes Exemplar einer Sorte noch nicht alt sein muss? Ansonsten steht so ein Pilz wohl solange da, bis ihn irgendwer auffrisst oder einsammelt. Dass der Schopftintling allerdings so schnell wieder verwelkt, daß ist erstaunlich. Beim Anblick dieses schwarzen Schlabbers, welcher mich an Altöl erinnert, kann man sich nur schwer vorstellen, dass der einmal gut essbar war.

Pilze sollte man luftig aufbewahren, das stimmt. Daher wohl auch der obligatorische Korb und keine Plastiktüte, beim Sammeln. Mir sind einmal gekaufte Champignons aus dem Supermarkt verdorben, weil ich sie zu lange in dem transparenten Tütchen ließ.

Vielleicht mache ich mir doch einmal eine Pilzpfanne? Mit Speck, Zwiebeln und Rührei könnte ich mich zur Not jedenfalls schon einmal arrangieren.


----------



## Peter117 (16. September 2021)

Speck und Rührei stören m.E. den feinen Pilzgeschmack. Wenn Rührei, dann daneben und nicht darüber. Sieht auch besser aus...


----------



## racoon (16. September 2021)

Was denkt (oder wißt) ihr, wie lange dauert das Wachstum der Pilze ? Ich war Samstag vor zwei Wochen mit zwei Pilzkumpels auf einem Plateau in meinem Revier, dort haben wir genau einen kleinen, festen Steini gefunden. Samstag darauf bin ich mit meinem Nachbarn wieder über dieses Plateau gelaufen und dort standen 4 große, alte Steinis die schon deutlich über dem Punkt waren, wo man sie mit nimmt. Sie waren also innerhalb einer Woche von 'nicht zu sehen' auf 'es war einmal' gewachsen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2021)

racoon schrieb:


> Was denkt (oder wißt) ihr, wie lange dauert das Wachstum der Pilze ? Ich war Samstag vor zwei Wochen mit zwei Pilzkumpels auf einem Plateau in meinem Revier, dort haben wir genau einen kleinen, festen Steini gefunden. Samstag darauf bin ich mit meinem Nachbarn wieder über dieses Plateau gelaufen und dort standen 4 große, alte Steinis die schon deutlich über dem Punkt waren, wo man sie mit nimmt. Sie waren also innerhalb einer Woche von 'nicht zu sehen' auf 'es war einmal' gewachsen.


Hallo,

das kann, je nach Witterung, sehr schnell gehen. Wo gestern noch nichts war, können heute schon massig Pilze sprießen, welche übermorgen schon nicht mehr verwertbar sind. Eine Woche hält kein Pilz durch, zumindest nicht in verwertbarem Zustand.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kay1 (16. September 2021)

Der Fuchsbandwurm ist schon ernst zu nehmen und wird z.b. auch von Hunden übertragen. Aber auch jede Erdbeere könnte von ihm befallen sein. Das aber genau auf die Erdbeere ein Fuchs gepinkelt hat ist schon eher unwahrscheinlich ich bleibe da gelassen. Pilze und Beeren aus Parks wo viele Hunde sind meide ich aber da ist die Gefahr viel viel größer als im Wald.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. September 2021)

Deshalb steht an jedem Acker, auf dem Freilandgemüse in Bioqualität angebaut wird auch ein Schild.
"Für Füchse verboten"
Ginge es danach, dürfte man wirklich gar nichts , wirklich rein gar Nichts roh verzehren, was nicht mindestens 1m über dem Boden gewachsen ist.
Kein Salat, keine Gurken, keine Möhren, Radieschen kein.................. .


----------



## u-see fischer (16. September 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Der Fuchsbandwurm ist schon ernst zu nehmen und wird z.b. auch von Hunden übertragen. Aber auch jede Erdbeere könnte von ihm befallen sein. Das aber genau auf die Erdbeere ein Fuchs gepinkelt hat ist schon eher unwahrscheinlich ich bleibe da gelassen. Pilze und Beeren aus Parks wo viele Hunde sind meide ich aber da ist die Gefahr viel viel größer als im Wald.


Durch Urin wird der Fuchsbandwurm nicht übertragen, wie alle Bandwürmer leben auch diese im Darm des Wirtes, somit wird der Bandwurm nur übertragen wenn Fuchs oder auch Hund auf die Frucht/den Pilz usw. geschei**en hat.
Keine Ahnung, wie lange die Larven des Bandwurms außerhalb des Wirtes überleben kann vielleicht kann dazu jemand Auskunft geben.


----------



## Kay1 (16. September 2021)

Das ist schon so ein fieses kleines Kerlchen dieser Fuchsbandwurm. Er macht seine Opfer, Mäuse und so weiter, schwach müde und nicht reaktionsfähig. Na und wer freut sich der Fuchs und so finden zwei wieder zusammen


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. September 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Das ist schon so ein fieses kleines Kerlchen dieser Fuchsbandwurm. Er macht seine Opfer, Mäuse und so weiter, schwach müde und nicht reaktionsfähig. Na und wer freut sich der Fuchs und so finden zwei wieder zusammen


jetzt weiß ich warum ich neulich den Biss verpennt hab.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ginge es danach, dürfte man wirklich gar nichts , wirklich rein gar Nichts roh verzehren, was nicht mindestens 1m über dem Boden gewachsen ist.
> Kein Salat, keine Gurken, keine Möhren, Radieschen kein.................. .



Sag bloß Du tust es trotzdem!? Das ist ja wie Russisch Roulette mit einem Vorderlader. 
Weißkohl und Bananen, grundsätzlich nur vom Hochbeet!


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich tippe mal auf den flockenstieligen oder netzstieligen Hexenröhrling. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, da die bei uns nicht gerade häufig sind.
> 
> ...



Ist ein Netzstieliger, deswegen das netzartige auf dem Stiel.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kann, je nach Witterung, sehr schnell gehen. Wo gestern noch nichts war, können heute schon massig Pilze sprießen, welche übermorgen schon nicht mehr verwertbar sind. Eine Woche hält kein Pilz durch, zumindest nicht in verwertbarem Zustand.
> 
> ...


Servus, kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.
Pfifferlinge sind im Wachstum um einiges langsamer / oder anderes herum, lassen sich gerne mal etwas länger Zeit.
Zur Krause Glucke hatte ich ja schon mal was eingestellt.  






__





						Steinpilze,Rotkappen und Birkenpilze.......
					

Servus,  ich wollte dieses Jahr ja mal den Zyklus einer Grause Glucke festhalten. Das erste Foto ist vom 30.09.2019! Da war sie schon ein paar Tage alt. Das zweite Foto ist von gestern. Somit liegen also 65 Tage dazwischen. Unglaublich oder!?




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## jkc (21. September 2021)

Jou, letztes Jahr hatte ich einige Parasol gefunden und die, die beim ersten Mal noch nicht geöffnet waren, genau 1 Woche später geholt. Da waren sie auch noch nicht kurz vorm Verfall. Denke, dass ich auch noch 2 Tage später hätte kommen können.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gerd II (21. September 2021)

Hat sich heute doch noch einmal gelohnt. 
Ich war überrascht, das ich in einem Waldstück noch hunderte und aberhunderte kleiner Pfifferlinge gefunden habe, die warten in zwei Wochen noch auf ihre Ernte.


----------



## zandertex (21. September 2021)

Sehr bald werde ich richtig kochen können.


----------



## zandertex (21. September 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Sehr bald werde ich richtig kochen können.


Sorry,falscher Trööt.


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2021)

zumindet hier wachsen die Hallimasch wie verrückt.
Also wer sie mag - ab in den Wald;-))


----------



## Kay1 (23. September 2021)

Heute musste ich lange lange suchen um zumindest ein paar Pilze für meine Bratkartoffeln zu haben. Dazu gab es noch ein Zander den ich gestern gefangen habe. Habe da noch so eine kleine Wohnungstür gefunden keine Ahnung wer da wohnt ich habe angeklopft aber keiner hat aufgemacht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Habe da noch so eine kleine Wohnungstür gefunden keine Ahnung wer da wohnt ich habe angeklopft aber keiner hat aufgemacht



Die Heinzelmännchen natürlich. 

Edit by Mod.
Nur link bitte. Fremdbilder sind leider verboten.

Quelle: https://www.amazon.de/große-Buch-Heinzelmännchen-Will-Huygen/dp/3868526226

Die alte gebundene Ausgabe von 1978 ist übrigens große Klasse und sollte jedem Waldfreund und Pilzsucher eigentlich ein Begriff sein.


----------



## Minimax (23. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Heinzelmännchen natürlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 385814
> 
> Quelle: https://www.amazon.de/große-Buch-Heinzelmännchen-Will-Huygen/dp/3868526226
> ...


Ist das süß und liebevoll gemacht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das süß und liebevoll gemacht



Meine Eltern hatten bzw. haben die 78er Ausgabe bei sich im Regal stehen. Es ist wirklich sehr schön und detailreich gezeichnet, ein wahrer Mikrokosmos.
Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Kindheitserinnerung, auch wenn ein paar der gezeigten Dinge eventuell eher etwas für Erwachsene sein mögen.

Nachtrag:
_"Das geheime Buch der Heinzelmännchen"_ steht meiner Meinung nach auch im heimischen Bücherregal, ich meine es waren damals zwei verschiedene Bücher.

https://www.amazon.de/geheime-Heinz...10f12&pd_rd_wg=FejRs&pd_rd_i=B003NSKDVM&psc=1


----------



## Minimax (23. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Meine Eltern hatten bzw. haben die 78er Ausgabe bei sich im Regal stehen. Es ist wirklich sehr schön und detailreich gezeichnet, ein wahrer Mikrokosmos.
> Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Kindheitserinnerung, auch wenn ein paar der gezeigten Dinge eventuell eher etwas für Erwachsene sein mögen.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...


oh, ich hab mich mal durch die Bilder geklickt, leider unerschwinglich im Augenblick, aber durchaus Sinnenfroh und mit versteckten Deftigkeiten- der Stil erinnert mich an den hervorragenden Zeichner bzw. Maler der Storm-Comics.

Oh und ontopic: Ich hab mal wieder einen neuen Pilz gefunden (Ich hab mich beim Kumpelangeln an der Kiefernbestandenen Böschung herumgetrieben, weil ausser Grundeln nix beißen wollte). Mein erster violetten Lacktrichterling, und gleich ohne Buch erkannt. Die Pilzbestimmung, egal ob lecker oder bäh, macht mir Grosse Freude, und ich bin ein bisschen stolz, in den letzten Jahren ein paar Fortschritte gemacht zu haben. Der lila Kumpel ist übrigens ein wunderbares Beispiel für einen Pilz, der absolut giftig  und unseriös aussieht, aber dennoch essbar ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der lila Kumpel ist übrigens ein wunderbares Beispiel für einen Pilz, der absolut giftig  und unseriös aussieht, aber dennoch essbar ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 385824



Schon etwas spooky, dieser Pilz. Der passte auch prima in irgendeine Szenerie von Ridley Scott.


----------



## Gerd II (24. September 2021)

Ja es ist immer wieder schön, einen neue Art zu entdecken. 
So ging es mir diese Woche mit dem Echten Reizker. Habe die letzten zwei drei Jahre danach Ausschau gehalten und diese Woche dann die ersten gefunden.


----------



## Peter117 (24. September 2021)

Gerd II ich will Fotos sehen...  
Die letzten Pilze, die mir als echte Reiter verkauft wurden, waren Fichtenreizker...


----------



## Gerd II (24. September 2021)

Hey, hatte leider kein Handy im Wald bei.
Echte"Reiter" habe ich zwar nicht gesehen, aber ich glaube ich weiß was Du meinst.
Es standen an der Stelle etliche Reizker.
Hatte nur zwei mitgenommen, da die anderen zu alt bzw. madig waren.
Die standen im reinen Kiefernwald, dazu
kamen die vielen Grübchen am Stiel.
Die Milch war lange karottenrot anhaltend und keine Grüntöne auf dem Hut. Die verletzten Lamellen liefen allerdings nach einiger Zeit grünlich an.
Oben auf mein Foto ist ein Teil von dem Reizker noch zu sehen..
In zwei Wochen will ich noch mal nach Pilzen Ausschau halten, da nehme ich dann das Handy mit.


----------



## Peter117 (24. September 2021)

Blöde Worterkennung...    
Hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an - ich bleibe gespannt...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (25. September 2021)

Wir waren gerade mal ganz spontan für 2 Wochen in DK auf Lolland.......
Und ja, neben ein paar Schollen gab es auch reichlich Brombeeren und Pilze...
Auch welche, die ich noch nicht kannte oder in D einfach nur noch nicht gesehen habe.
Ich hab mich schlau gemacht, die einheimischen Nachbarn befragt, das letztlich mit Frauchen als Beilage zu einem leckeren Grill-Menü verkostet....................sehr lecker !
..... Der Anhängselröhrling, Laubwald Anhängselröhrling, Gelber Steinpilz, Gelber Bronzeröhrling, Gelber Steini  steht in D aber (glaube ich gelesen zu haben ) auf der roten Liste !!





__





						Anhängselröhrling, Laubwald Anhängselröhrling, Gelber Steinpilz, Gelber Bronzeröhrling, Gelber Steini (BUTYRIBOLETUS APPENDICULATUS SYN. BOLETUS APPENDICULATUS)
					





					www.123pilzsuche.de
				















Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> zumindet hier wachsen die Hallimasch wie verrückt.
> Also wer sie mag - ab in den Wald;-))


I  welcher  Gegend ist es bei dir?
Zur Zeit  ist bei uns  im Emsland noch nix draußen  an Pilzen


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2021)

Arzgebirg


----------



## Gerd II (25. September 2021)

Bernd, sehr schöner Fund. 
Hab hier eine Stelle mit Fahlen Röhrling, dachte auch erst an Anhängselröhrling, aber dieser hat ein leichtes Stielnetz (wie auf Deinem Foto) , während der Fahle Röhrling kein Stielnetz besitzt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> I  welcher  Gegend ist es bei dir?
> Zur Zeit  ist bei uns  im Emsland noch nix draußen  an Pilzen


Ist auch einfach zu trocken. Wir brauchen Regen


----------



## Kauli11 (25. September 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> das letztlich mit Frauchen als Beilage zu einem leckeren Grill-Menü verkostet..


Frauchen als Beilage hätte ich auch genommen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (25. September 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Frauchen als Beilage hätte ich auch genommen.



Der war gut, der war


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. September 2021)

_„Die Waldarbeiter aßen ihn früher wie ein Stück Brot, nur mit Salz und Pfeffer.“_
Felix Schneider (über den Milchbrätling)

https://www.welt.de/food/entdecken/...cke-Was-Spitzenkoeche-aus-Pilzen-zaubern.html


----------



## Chefkoch85 (26. September 2021)

Heute gab's wieder ein paar wenige Rotkappen, leider zu wenig für eine schöne pilzpfanne aber dann wandern sie halt mit in die nudelsoße.


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das sprichwörtliche aus dem Boden Schießen der Pilze, heißt das dass sie dann auch besonders schnell wachsen und selbst ein großes Exemplar einer Sorte noch nicht alt sein muss?


Ich hab grad durch Zufall in der englischen Wikipedia was zum Wachstum des Steinpilzes gefunden.
Laut einer litauischen Studie aus 2001 beträgt die maximale tägliche Wachstumsrate des Pilzhutes 21mm unter Idealbesingungen. So ein grosser prächtiger Steini wie die Jungs hier zeigen hat also schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel.  Es lohnt sich also ergiebige Stellen so von Wochenend zu Wochenende zu checken.
Weiss nicht wie es sich mit anderen Spezies verhält.


----------



## Kay1 (26. September 2021)

Komisch seitdem ich reizker glaube bestimmen zu können, und mich entschlossen habe den nächsten mitzunehmen, finde ich keine mehr


----------



## Gerd II (26. September 2021)

Genau so erging es auch mir.
Diese Woche dann nun endlich der Durchbruch.


----------



## Kay1 (30. September 2021)

Gestern gab es auch für mich endlich die ersten Steinis in diesem Jahr


----------



## Localhorst (30. September 2021)

Super, die schauen ja schick aus. Ich sitze auch auf heißen Kohlen, aber ich denke bei uns hier in NRW ist es einfach noch zu trocken. Oder wo hast du diese Exemplare gefunden?


----------



## Kay1 (30. September 2021)

Die habe ich im Norden von Schleswig-Holstein gefunden. Es waren auch noch einige überständige da, die ich leider nicht mitnehmen konnte


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Oktober 2021)

Wir  hatten  die letzten  Tage  gut Regen in Heede doch kann ich erst nächste  Woche  wieder in den Wald. Zur Zeit  mal  an der Heimatfront  erholen  vom Urlaub...


----------



## Gerd II (1. Oktober 2021)

Meine bescheidene Ausbeute von heute. 
Kaum Maronen, keine Steinpilze, 
ein paar Pfifferlinge und einige Butterpilze.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Siggi, dann viel Erfolg beim ersten Versuch, aber was soll schon schief gehen.
> Ich hatte es auch noch nie, das beim Kalträuchern etwas tropft.
> Höchstens Kondenswasser aus dem Schornstein.
> Deshalb kommt immer eine Pappe über das Räuchergut.
> ...


Du bist hier bei Pilze…Falscher fred, trotzdem danke !!!


----------



## Gerd II (2. Oktober 2021)

Ja, hab ich schon gemerkt, bekomme das aber nicht raus, vielleicht kann jemand von den Mods das verschieben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2021)

Der Professore hat ein automatischen likebutton…
Sonst hätte er es schon verschieben können


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Oktober 2021)

Verschoben


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Der Professore hat ein automatischen likebutton…
> Sonst hätte er es schon verschieben können


 Nicht ganz.
Bin mit Handy online und das ist mir zu umständlich.


----------



## Gerd II (8. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist zu merken, daß es dem Ende zugeht. Die Steinpilze haben sich verkrümelt oder es ist die Ruhe vor dem letzten Sturm.Auch kaum Maronen, das kann aber in einem anderen Wald schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Peter117 (8. Oktober 2021)

oooooch - da würd' ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Im letzten Jahr hab' ich noch bis in den November gesammelt.
Allerdings ist es zurzeit bei uns zu trocken...
Mal schauen, was am WE so geht...


----------



## fredolf (9. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns hier in Mitteldeutschland nur noch ein Paar Maronen gefunden, aber auch so etwas hier:
Schönes WE ! 
Fred


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2021)

Wat n dat?
Das mittlere Bild hätte ich ja vielleicht noch mit 'nem Hund in Verbindung gebracht aber auf dem letzten Bild sieht das zu gleichmäßig aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat n dat?
> Das mittlere Bild hätte ich ja vielleicht noch mit 'nem Hund in Verbindung gebracht aber auf dem letzten Bild sieht das zu gleichmäßig aus.


Hallo,

das ist eine vielgestaltige Holzkeule (heisst tatsächlich so), Xylosphaera Polymorpha. 
Weiss ich aber auch nur, weil ich solche schon im Garten hatte und neugierig war, was das ist und dann in meinem alten Pilzbestimmungsbuch auch gefunden habe ,

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. Oktober 2021)

Heute noch mal kurz im Wald, nur ein paar Maronen und Birkenpilze , alles ziemlich abgesammelt.
Kurze Pause und etwas Regen wäre gut, geht dann bestimmt noch etwas weiter.






Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## vonda1909 (10. Oktober 2021)

Die ersten  bei uns aus dem Wald


----------



## Peter117 (10. Oktober 2021)

Birkenpilze hatten wir heute bei unserem Spaziergang um den See auch und sogar noch 2 Rotkappen...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ansonsten ist es leider viel zu trocken - aber ab morgen soll es ja regnen...

Ich hab' aber auch 2 andere gefunden:




Diese würde ich mal als Stockschwämmchen ansprechen, aber da ich seit 30 Jahren keine mehr gefunden habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Blieben jedenfalls stehen.





Etwas später gab's dann noch ein paar Championes... Bei diesem Exemplar sind die rosa Lamellen leider nicht so gut zu erkennen.
Zur Sicherheit nochmal dran gerochen - boah, wie ekelig.
Ich denke, das ist ein Perlhuhnchampignon und somit giftig.
Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Oktober 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Etwas später gab's dann noch ein paar Championes... Bei diesem Exemplar sind die rosa Lamellen leider nicht so gut zu erkennen.


Wenn keine rosa Lamellen da sind lasse ich einfach die Finger von den Pseudochampignons.


----------



## Gerd II (13. Oktober 2021)

Und es geht immer weiter


----------



## Kauli11 (13. Oktober 2021)

War heute auch mal wieder im Busch. Zwei madige Steinpilze, ca. 15 Maronen und eine Handvoll Birkenpilze war die spärliche Ausbeute nach 3 Stunden.
Habe mir von diesem Jahr eigentlich mehr versprochen. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Heute noch mal kurz im Wald, nur ein paar Maronen und Birkenpilze , alles ziemlich abgesammelt.
> Kurze Pause und etwas Regen wäre gut, geht dann bestimmt noch etwas weiter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387055
> ...


Wir waren auch heute in Brandenburg, Raum nördlich von Berlin Unterwegs. Garnicht wenige Maronen, aber alle alt bzw. Stark zerknabbert. Champignons dito. Parasole jetzt klein und kaum aufgeschirmt. Vor zwei Wochen wäre es super gewesen. Na gut, Körbchen haben wir voll gekriegt. Dafür drei junge Krause Glucken in gutem Zustand und einen Bonus-Steini. Täublinge sind vorbei, aber Edelreizker gabs, die wir aber stehenliessen. (Danke an Angelkumpel, der mir die Art 'beigebracht' hat). Merkwürdiges Pilzjahr- wo sind die Fliegenpilz, kaum welche gesehen. Aber viele Uralte Perl/Pantherpilze.
Als seltenen Stargast gabs einen dicken, fetten flockenstieligen Hexenröhrling, aber auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch. Fürs kommende Wochenende sind wir aber ganz optimistisch, vereinzelt fanden wir nämlich auch kleine, knackige Jungmaronen. In ein paar feuchten Tagen kanns nochmal gut werden, da nehme wir die Kids der Missus, die inzwischen auch ganz Pilzverrückt sind mit.
Allen Sammlern ein kräftiges 'Petri Pilz!',
Hg
Minimax

Edit: Ich hab heute mal Auf Wunsch von Mrs.M. und dem Veggie-Nachwuchs ein einfaches Dörr-Gerät bestellt. Wenns nichts mehr mit den Pilzen wird, nehm ich denen das weg und stelle BeefJerky her, bis es mir zu den Ohren rauskommt!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Oktober 2021)

Cooles Messer Minimax .


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Cooles Messer Minimax .


Gut das Du mich erinnerst, ich muss die Firma noch verklagen


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> (Danke an Angelkumpel, der mir die Art 'beigebracht' hat).


Wie hat er das geschafft ? Manches mal denke ich auch, daß es ein Reizker sein könnte, traue mich aber nicht richtig ran. Die sollen ja sehr gut schmecken.


----------



## Kay1 (15. Oktober 2021)

Heute gab es für mich im Süden von Schleswig-Holstein einen Korb Maronen in 1A Qualität


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wie hat er das geschafft ? Manches mal denke ich auch, daß es ein Reizker sein könnte, traue mich aber nicht richtig ran. Die sollen ja sehr gut schmecken.



Anschneiden, warten, ob orangefarbene Milch austritt, dann mitnehmen.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wie hat er das geschafft ? Manches mal denke ich auch, daß es ein Reizker sein könnte, traue mich aber nicht richtig ran. Die sollen ja sehr gut schmecken.


genau wie Fruehling gesagt hat. aber es ist halt eine Sache, das aus Buch und internet zu Recherchieren, und eine ganz andere, wenn ein kundiger, vertrauenswürdiger Mensch einem das im Wald am konkreten Stück vorführt. Das ist viel wert.

Aber noch bin ich nicht bereit, die Reizker in die Pfanne wandern zu lassen. Genauso wie Angelkumpel, der Reizker-Champion den Parasolpilzen misstraut, die ich ihm im Gegenzug erklärt habe. So sind die Menschen.

Zum Reizker auf der Handlungsbene:
Es handelt sich um mittelgrosse, feste Lamellenpilze, die meist trichterförmig ausgebildet sind. Die Farbe der ganzen Bande reicht von Hellocker bis Lederbraun- wie die 99% aller anderer Pilze, ist also nutzlos.
EIn wichtiges Reizkermerkmal beim Sammel ist die konzentrische Zeichnung des Hutes, wie bei Baumpilzen. Das Unterscheidet die Reizker von der irren, vielfältigen Täublingsschar.
Hat man solche Pilze gefunden, dann mache man die Schnittprobe wie von @Frühling beschrieben. Das Austreten von milchiger Flüssigkeit (Reizker heissen auch Milchlinge) bestätigt den Verdacht auf Reizker. Ist Fleisch und Milch weiss, ist es der Fichtenreizker (oderso) und ist ungeniessbar. Wenn gar keine Milch austritt, ebenfalls Finger weg, das kann alles sein, vermutlich aber ein Krempling, aber sicher kein Reizjker.
Ist das Fleisch und die Milch lebhaft orange ist es der Edelreizker, und ein leckerer Speisepilz- hab ich gehört.

Wartet mal, ich stell noch Photos ein, die hab ich aber aufm Handy.

Edit hier ein schlechtes Bild vom Reizker, gut zu erkennen ist die konzentrische Hutzeichnung und die lebhafte orangefarbene des Fleisches, leider sieht man die Milchbildung nicht, weil ich in Eile war- einzwei Minuten später kamen die orangenen Tröpfchen.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wartet mal, ich stell noch Photos ein, die hab ich aber aufm Handy.


Besten Dank.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Pilzfreunde. Ich habe mir bei einem ausgedehnten Waldspaziergang heute ein paar Maronen hart erkämpfen können. Pralle war es auf jeden Fall nicht, und viele waren total zerfressen oder madig. Aber ein paar schöne waren dabei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Oktober 2021)

Dann sind mir zwei pilze aufgefallen, die ich glatt als Pfifferling identifiziert habe..da die bei uns aber total selten sind, und ich noch nie welche gefunden hatte, habe ich sie letztlich liegen lassen. Was meint die Experten, sind das welche?


----------



## Peter117 (17. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling das tut's beim Fichtenreizker auch. Allerdings färbt sich diese nach 15/20 min weinrot.
Beim Echten Reizker bleibt die Milch karottenrot.
Den Fichtenreizker kann man übrigens auch essen, allerdings soll der bitter sein.
Einen Echten Reizker habe ich immer noch nicht gesehen.

Aalzheimer hättste ohne Bedenken mitnehmen können - das sind Pfifferlinge.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Oktober 2021)

Definitiv!
Evtl. auch Samtpfifferling, was dem hohen Speisewert nicht schaden würde, Aalzheimer.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Oktober 2021)

Fichtenreizker sind perfekt für eine Pilzpfanne, Peter117.


----------



## Peter117 (17. Oktober 2021)

Minimax das könnte einer sein - deutlich heller als der Fichtenreizker und hat auch nicht die leicht grüne Delle in der Mitte.
Jetzt müsste nur noch die Mich stabil bleiben...
Übrigens: weiße Milch könnte der Tannenreizker sein und der ist m.W. ungenießbar.


----------



## Peter117 (17. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling na dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ich meiner Gattin mal einen unterjubeln kann...  
Den Hexenröhrling z.B. sortiert sie immer noch aus...


----------



## Gerd II (17. Oktober 2021)

Hey Torsten, wo haste die hingeschmissen, morgen hol ich mir die. 
Keine Angst, alle Leistlinge sind essbar. 

Zu den Reizker. 
Wie schon oft hier beschrieben, den Pilz immer ganz entnehmen.. Am Stiel hätte man erkannt, ob es ein Echter Reizker oder ein Fichtenreizker ist. 
Als grobe Regel 
Kiefernwald = Edelreizker
Fichtenwald = Fichtenreizker
Weißtanne  = Lachsreizker
Der Edelreizker hat gegenüber dem Fichtenreizker  Grübchen am Stiel.


----------



## Minimax (17. Oktober 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann sind mir zwei pilze aufgefallen, die ich glatt als Pfifferling identifiziert habe..da die bei uns aber total selten sind, und ich noch nie welche gefunden hatte, habe ich sie letztlich liegen lassen. Was meint die Experten, sind das welche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fruehling schrieb:


> Definitiv!
> Evtl. auch Samtpfifferling, was dem hohen Speisewert nicht schaden würde, Aalzheimer.


Ganz sicher? Ich glaube (glaube!) Auf einigen der Bilder einen 'Absatz' zwischen Lamellen und Stiel zu erkennen, auch kenne ich kein so helles Fleisch bzw. Stielinneres bei richtigen  Pfifferlingen. Ich kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## feko (17. Oktober 2021)

Denk ist kein pfifferling


----------



## feko (17. Oktober 2021)

Schau mal nach kerbrandiger trichterling. 
Vg


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2021)

Immer wieder erstaunlich was ihr so für Pilze kennt.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Oktober 2021)

Minimax 

Schau dir dort: https://www.123pilzsuche.de/daten/details/Pfiffi.htm im unteren Drittel der Seite den Querschnitt an...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ein wirklich komisches Pilz Jahr. 
Da gibt es Sommer die Trocken sind und ein bisschen Regen im Herbst reicht aus, um die Pilze schießen zu lassen. 
Nun war es das ganze Jahr über immer wieder feucht und sogar jetzt passen Feuchtigkeit, Temperatur und Mond.
Dennoch läuft man sich die Füße platt um ein Essen zusammen zu bekommen.   

Sechser Allerlei!


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mal gelesen, daß "die Güte" eines Pilzjahres vorrangig von den Niederschlägen im März und April abhängig ist.

2021 lag diesbzgl. deutlich unter dem vieljährigen Mittel. https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/5573/umfrage/monatlicher-niederschlag-in-deutschland/


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ein wirklich komisches Pilz Jahr.
> Da gibt es Sommer die Trocken sind und ein bisschen Regen im Herbst reicht aus, um die Pilze schießen zu lassen.
> Nun war es das ganze Jahr über immer wieder feucht und sogar jetzt passen Feuchtigkeit, Temperatur und Mond.
> Dennoch läuft man sich die Füße platt um ein Essen zusammen zu bekommen.
> ...


Hallo,

neulich war ein Artikel eines Pilzfachmanns bei uns, eben zu diesem Thema in der Zeitung. Da stand, das Pilze größere Trockenheit, aber auch größere Nässe nicht mögen und größere Nässe hatten wir ja tatsächlich. Zumindest bei uns ist es so, wenn es ab jetzt keinerlei Niederschlag in diesem Jahr mehr gäbe, lägen wir schon bei 200 Prozent der jährlichen Niederschlagsmenge.
Ja, auch bei uns ist der Pilzertrag unterdurchschnittlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2021)

Gab auch schon wieder ein paar Pilzvergiftungen dieses Jahr hab ich vorhin gelesen:









						Giftnotruf: Leberschäden und Koma nach Pilzvergiftungen | Nordkurier.de
					

Pilzsammler haben bislang kaum Maronen oder Steinpilze im Korb. Dafür hatte so manche Verwechslung mit giftigen Pilzen teils fatale Folgen.




					www.nordkurier.de


----------



## feko (18. Oktober 2021)

Hier ist schon jede Nacht frost.. Beste Zeit rum


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gab auch schon wieder ein paar Pilzvergiftungen dieses Jahr hab ich vorhin gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die letzte Pilsvergiftung, welche mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch einen Leberschaden nach sich gezogen hat, hatte ich wohl von Oettinger.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2021)

Oettinger braut übrigens richtig gutes Bier!

Vor einer Weile gab's dazu mal ne Doku, in der es auch um deren Vermarktungsstrategien und den daraus resultierenden, niedrigen Verkaufspreisen ging. Das Zeug ist qualtitativ nicht zu beanstanden, obwohl der Preis was anderes vortäuscht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Oettinger braut übrigens richtig gutes Bier!
> 
> Vor einer Weile gab's dazu mal ne Doku, in der es auch um deren Vermarktungsstrategien und den daraus resultierenden, niedrigen Verkaufspreisen ging. Das Zeug ist qualtitativ nicht zu beanstanden, obwohl der Preis was anderes vortäuscht.



Ich scherzte auch nur. Jeder soll natürlich das Bier trinken, welches er am besten verträgt.

Oettinger wird ja allgemein etwas gebasht und das soweit ich weiß auch quer durch die Republik.
Auf diesen Zug wollte ich wohl aufspringen.   


Auf jeden Fall ist Oettinger bekömmlicher als etwa frisches Quellwasser.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hasserödet


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich scherzte auch nur. Jeder soll natürlich das Bier trinken, welches er am besten verträgt.
> 
> Oettinger wird ja allgemein etwas gebasht und das soweit ich weiß auch quer durch die Republik.
> Auf diesen Zug wollte ich wohl aufspringen.
> ...


Was wird Öttinger?


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2021)

Habe nun Hasseröder der Kasten  7.49Euro. 
Welcher sonst bei 14 Euro lieg wie soll ich den nun Geschmacklich einordnen?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Habe nun Hasseröder der Kasten  7.49Euro.
> Welcher sonst bei 14 Euro lieg wie soll ich den nun Geschmacklich einordnen?


Seid Ihr nicht ein bisschen vom Thema abgekommen?
In dem Fall, würde ich aber sagen: "Qualitätsverlust" !!! Also kaufe lieber irgendwo Altbestände die mindestens 14€ kosten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Schau mal nach kerbrandiger trichterling.
> Vg


Oettinger hin oder her, der Trichterling hat Lamellen, der von mir gezeigte hatte Leisten, da bin ich mir schon recht sicher.


----------



## feko (18. Oktober 2021)

Kann durchaus sein... Fotos sind halt immer so eine Sache.
Gerade bei Pilzen.
Da darf man durchaus kritisch sein 
Lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> *Hasseröder*
> Welcher sonst bei 14 Euro lieg *wie soll ich den nun Geschmacklich einordnen*?



Ganz unten.
Das Zeug mag hier keiner mehr saufen....kaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Gerade bei Pilzen.
> Da darf man durchaus kritisch sein



Muss man unbedingt.
Ich traue mich zB nur die zwei, drei Sorten zu sammeln, die ich genau kenne.
Alles andere ist mir zu risikoreich.


----------



## Gerd II (18. Oktober 2021)

Also Torsten, nächstes Mal mitnehmen. 
Wenn man auf die Leisten achtet, gibt es keinen Verwechslungspartner. 
Wie Frühling schrieb, könnte es der samtige Pfifferling sein. Aber das ist letztendlich auch egal. Früher lief eh alles unter Echter Pfifferling. 
Erst später hat man den in  4 oder 5 Unterarten aufgeteilt.


----------



## Gerd II (18. Oktober 2021)

Wenn wir schon mal bei Pfifferlingen sind


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2021)

Wohnst du in der Nähe  von Tschernobil?


----------



## Gerd II (18. Oktober 2021)

Könnte fast den Eindruck erwecken, oder. 
Sind ausnahmslos die Blassen Pfifferlinge und verteilt auf die letzten Jahre, aber alles selbst gesammelt.


----------



## Kay1 (20. Oktober 2021)

Gestern gab es für mich einen schönen Küchen Zander und heute wieder ein schöner Korb voller Maronen passt mit einer Flasche Wein wunderbar


----------



## Peter117 (20. Oktober 2021)

Kay1 - läuft bei Dir, was?     
Dann muss ich ja am WE auch nochmal schauen, was der Möllner Wald so kann...


----------



## steffen78 (20. Oktober 2021)

Hey kay1, in welcher Ecke wohnst du denn?- bei uns (dresden/pirna) findet sich kaum was...


----------



## Kay1 (20. Oktober 2021)

Rülps, ja es läuft das war ein Festessen. Den Rest habe ich zum Trocknen aufgehängt


----------



## Kay1 (20. Oktober 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Hey kay1, in welcher Ecke wohnst du denn?- bei uns (dresden/pirna) findet sich kaum was...


Ich wohne im nördlichen Hamburg und sammle im südlichen Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Oktober 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Ich wohne im nördlichen Hamburg und sammle im südlichen Schleswig-Holstein.


Und warum nimmst du mich denn nicht mal mit?


----------



## Kay1 (21. Oktober 2021)

Klar kannst du mal mitkommen Jan. Ich gehe oft aber recht spontan in die Pilze.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Kay1 (23. Oktober 2021)

Also heute musste ich für diesen Korb viel laufen


----------



## Chefkoch85 (24. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal eine schöne Mischpilzpfanne, Rotkappen, Semmelstoppel, Lacktrichterlinge und endlich ein schöner Steinpilz


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe gestern auch Strecke machen müssen für ein paar Maronen. Und die wurden dann schön den befreundeten Familien mitgegeben.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber ein paar konnte ich mir schon retten und trocknen für schlechte Zeiten. Maronen, Birken- und Steinpilz


----------



## Kay1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Das mit dem Pilze weitergeben kenne ich auch sehr gut. Meine Frau ist mit den von mir gesammelten und getrockneten Pilzen auch immer sehr freigiebig


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Oktober 2021)

Pils im Kühlschrank, Schwamm in der Mauer und auf dem Rasen wächst es auch aber was sind das für welche?


----------



## angler1996 (27. Oktober 2021)

vermutlich eine Art von Hallimasch,

hast Du da Wurzeln? oder Ähnliches in der Erde?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Oktober 2021)

Nein, keine Wurzeln. Außer den paar Blumen wächst da nichts.


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. Oktober 2021)

Dit is Hallimasch ! Sehr lecker ! Ick lauere jeden Herbst auf sie.
Einzige Bedingung, 15-20 min. abkochen und das Kochwasser wegkippen, (roh sind die bißchen giftig ) abspülen und dann wie gewohnt mit Speck und Zwiebeln braten, bißchen Petersilie dazu, fertig.
Probier mal, dit wat da wächst, lohnt sich schon.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Oktober 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Dit is Hallimasch ! Sehr lecker ! Ick lauere jeden Herbst auf sie.
> Einzige Bedingung, 15-20 min. abkochen und das Kochwasser wegkippen, (roh sind die bißchen giftig ) abspülen und dann wie gewohnt mit Speck und Zwiebeln braten, bißchen Petersilie dazu, fertig.
> Probier mal, dit wat da wächst, lohnt sich schon.



Vielen Dank für Deine Expertise. Mit giftigen Pilzen, auch wenn sie nur ein bisschen giftig sind, experimentiere ich allerdings lieber nicht.
Schade dass dort keine Champignons wachsen. Vielleicht sollte ich eine Fuhre Pferdemist in den Garten kippen und darauf welche kultivieren?


----------



## Fruehling (27. Oktober 2021)

Die meisten Pilze sind roh nicht genießbar oder sogar mehr oder weniger giftig. Beim Hallimasch wird das nur deshalb oft mit Nachdruck erwähnt, weil hier wirklich eine Viertelstunde Kochzeit eingehalten werden sollte, da sonst Verdauungsbeschwerden drohen.

Schmecken tun die allemal und kommen nicht selten in Massen vor...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2021)

Man kann alle Pilze essen, manche aber nur einmal    …
Hallimasch ist aber auch mein Gedanke…


----------



## racoon (28. Oktober 2021)

Angeblich soll der Hallimash sehr gut gegen Hämohridden helfen, daher kommt wohl auch der Name:
Heil-im-Arsch


----------



## Kay1 (31. Oktober 2021)

So langsam geht die Saison wohl leider zu ende


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. November 2021)

Sie kommen dieses Jahr zwar spät, jetzt aber mit Macht. 







Hallimasch !


----------



## vonda1909 (8. November 2021)

Dann wird es Zeit  das ich in den Wald komme


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. November 2021)

Noch steht vereinzelt ein bisschen was rum. Trotz der niedrigen Temperaturen seltsamer weise aber immer noch verwurmt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. November 2021)

Gestern 21:00 Uhr, gassi gehen.
Gut, wenn man seine Plätze kennt und es am Handy eine Taschenlampen Funktion gibt. Die Burschen sind selbst schwarz wie die Nacht.


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2021)




----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. November 2021)

Pilzfreunde, habt Ihr so etwas schon mal gehabt / gesehen?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. November 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Pilzfreunde, habt Ihr so etwas schon mal gehabt / gesehen?



Hatte schon Einiges dieser Art, aber das ist ja hier kaum zu toppen   
Respekt vor den Launen der Natur   , und zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort ein geiles Foto !!

Schönes WE Euch allen


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Pilzfreunde, habt Ihr so etwas schon mal gehabt / gesehen?


Birkenpilze bei der Fortpflanzung zu stören ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade die feine Art


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. November 2021)

Mannnn...... dit dauert aber !


----------



## vonda1909 (16. November 2021)

Meine Frau gleich  den Blick aus dem Fenster  ob es trocken  ist


----------



## Gerd II (22. November 2021)

Das waren wohl die letzten Rotkappen für dieses Jahr.
Ansonsten nix weiter an Pilzen.


----------



## angler1996 (22. November 2021)

wo gehst Du in die Pilze  ?


----------



## Gerd II (22. November 2021)

Bei uns hier in der Uckermark.
Dachte auch mal ein paar Trompetenpfifferlinge oder Totentrompeten zu finden, aber nix.


----------



## angler1996 (22. November 2021)

meine Fresse;-)) wenn ich Zeit habe gehe ich mal gucken , aber das wird im Arzgebirg nix mehr, hatten schon Frost


----------



## Gerd II (22. November 2021)

Wir hatten auch schon leichten Frost.
Aber die stehen dicht am Wasser, da hat leichter Frost noch nicht so die Wirkung.


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. November 2021)

Jetzt aber her mit dem Messer.......................




Die hier sind leider schon etwas älter.............


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Dezember 2021)

Weiß jemand was das für welche sind. Stehen gerade in meinem Garten.


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Dezember 2021)

Also mir sieht dit wie Nelkenschwindling aus.


----------



## Ostseesilber (2. Dezember 2021)

...letztere wachsen meist im Kessel...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Dezember 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Also mir sieht dit wie Nelkenschwindling aus.



Ja, sieht so aus.......aber der Nelkenschwindling ist ein "Frühlingspilz" !!
Sollte so etwa im Mai , dann auch massiv an zu treffen sein... bin gerade mal etwas am Grübeln  ......


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Dezember 2021)

Danke für den Tipp, die / eine Ähnlichkeit ist definitiv vorhanden.
Frühlings und Sommerpilz* aber jetzt um diese Jahreszeit* 
Wiesen und Trockenrasen / *die stehen auf vor 2 Jahren ausgebrachten Häcksel - Holzhackschnitzel *
Stricknadel dünner Stiel /  

Gibt es weiter Vorschläge?


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2021)

irgendein Hallimasch








						Hallimasche – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



 oder hier




__





						Gemeiner Hallimasch, Dunkler Hallimasch, Nadelholzhallimasch (ARMILLARIA SOLIDIPES SYN. ARMILLARIA OSTOYAE)
					





					www.123pilzsuche.de
				




aber hau die bitte nicht in die Pfanne;
für Schwindlinge stehen mir die Blätter zu weit auseinander


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2021)

ein Rübling


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> irgendein Hallimasch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niemals    

ein Stockschwämmchen ist es aber auch nicht. Stehen wie erwähnt auf Gehäckseltem und auseinander.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2021)

__





						rüblinge pilze - Bing images
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. Dezember 2021)

Also, jetzt bin ich völlig durch den Wind .....
Alles, was ich nicht wirklich zuordnen kann, werde ich definitiv auch nicht essen.....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rübling, könnte sein aber da gibt es ja auch so einige verschiedene.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Also, jetzt bin ich völlig durch den Wind .....
> Alles, was ich nicht wirklich zuordnen kann, werde ich definitiv auch nicht essen.....



Einen Pilz nicht bestimmen können und sich dennoch daran wagen, geöhrt ja quasi bestraft!
Mir geht es auch gar nicht darum ob der essbar ist, würde einfach nur gerne wissen, wen ich da vor mir habe. 
Bei der Sorte aber wohl nur über eine genaue Untersuchung inklusive der Sporen möglich.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2021)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Amateur und einem Profi?

Der Profi kennt seine Grenzen...


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Dezember 2021)

...und lebt noch...


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich war gestern bei mir im Wald um in die Holzsaison zu starten. Wetter war bei morgendlichen -5 Grad perfekt. Ich habe bauklötze gestaunt wie viele komplett hartgefrorene aber ansonsten teilweise tadellose Maronen ich dort noch gesehen habe. Wäre ich Mal ne Woche vorher noch los marschiert. Habe Mal zwischendurch nach dem Handy geangelt und ein Foto gemacht. Häufig Schneckenfraß aber wie gesagt, viele auch in Ordnung.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. Dezember 2021)

Es geht immer noch.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2021)

ja , wenn ich doch nicht Arbeiten müßte, könnte man soviiiiiel machen, aber so ....


----------



## Kay1 (23. Dezember 2021)

Eingefroren aufgetaut, eingefroren aufgetaut, eingefroren aufgetaucht, die würde ich nicht mehr essen


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Dezember 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Eingefroren aufgetaut, eingefroren aufgetaut, eingefroren aufgetaucht, die würde ich nicht mehr essen


no risk, no fun...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Januar 2022)

Und sie stehen und wachsen noch immer!


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Und sie stehen und wachsen noch immer!


Habe ich in meiner Jugend auch festgestellt, Betonung liegt auf er.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Habe ich in meiner Jugend auch festgestellt, Betonung liegt auf er.


Du solltest deinen Nick ändern!
*DerZotigeSiggi*


----------



## Gerd II (22. Januar 2022)

Ich lass mal ein bisschen Vorfreude aufkommen, für die neue Pilzsaison.
Das Bild stammt von E. Oktober 20.


----------



## Peter117 (23. Januar 2022)

Heute beim Wandern ein paar Austernseitlinge gefunden - leider schon etwas älter und vom Frost gezeichnet, aber immerhin...


----------



## Peter117 (2. April 2022)

Der erste neue Pilz 2022. 
Eine - leider giftige - Frühjahrslorchel.
Aber merke:
Wächst die Lorchel früh im Jahr,
macht der Steinpilz sich dann rar...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. April 2022)

*Der Klimawandel macht es moeglich: Fruejahrsmenue aus Valencia-Spanien: Wolfsbarsch mit wildem Spargel und Pilzen*


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. April 2022)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Der Klimawandel macht es moeglich: Fruejahrsmenue aus Valencia-Spanien: Wolfsbarsch mit wildem Spargel und Pilzen*
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403104



Du GlücksPILZ


----------



## Lil Torres (4. April 2022)

bin ich denn jetzt total bescheuert oder fällt nur mir auf, das es sich bei dem wolfsbarsch hier um eine barbe handelt?? 

auf jeden fall 'ne coole nummer mit den pilzen und dem spargel. und petri zur?? barbe??


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. April 2022)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> bin ich denn jetzt total bescheuert oder fällt nur mir auf, das es sich bei dem wolfsbarsch hier um eine barbe handelt??
> 
> auf jeden fall 'ne coole nummer mit den pilzen und dem spargel. und petri zur?? barbe??


Die Barbe aus dem Mittelmeer


----------



## Lil Torres (5. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Barbe aus dem Mittelmeer


ja, macht so rum natürlich auch keinen sinn...  

okay, okay... ich bin dann wohl auf einen aprilscherz hereingefallen...


----------



## Peter117 (4. Juni 2022)

Tadaa... - die ersten Steinis der Saison...
Den großen hab' ich gleich stehen lassen - da schauen die Maden ja schon aus dem Hut. Die beiden kleinen kommen heute gleich zum Gemüse...
Ist aber im Großen und Ganzen viel zu trocken...


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Tadaa... - die ersten Steinis der Saison...
> Den großen hab' ich gleich stehen lassen - da schauen die Maden ja schon aus dem Hut. Die beiden kleinen kommen heute gleich zum Gemüse...
> Ist aber im Großen und Ganzen viel zu trocken...
> 
> ...


Phantastisch! Das wär ja was, wenn wir hier bei uns auch schon Sommersteinis hätten, da muss ich mal scouten!


----------



## Peter117 (4. Juni 2022)

Viel Erfolg Minimax - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es die nur in S-H geben soll...


----------



## Bilch (9. Juli 2022)

Die ältesten 2 Kinder konkurrierten miteinander, wer mehr Pilze finden wird, meine Frau und ich haben natürlich auch welche bekommen und am Ende waren es mehr als 8 kg ...


----------



## Stippi68 (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo Bilch,

wo habt Ihr die denn alle gefunden?

Guten Appetit


----------



## Bilch (9. Juli 2022)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch,
> 
> wo habt Ihr die denn alle gefunden?
> 
> Guten Appetit


Im Wald


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2022)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch,
> 
> wo habt Ihr die denn alle gefunden?
> 
> Guten Appetit





Bilch schrieb:


> Im Wald


Also, Bilch 's Jagdgründe sind ja nun für die meisten von uns nicht in unmittelbarer Umgebung- aber inspirierend ist es trotzdem. 

Hier in Brandenburg war es jetzt lange sehr warm, aber in der letzten Wochen kam auch viel Wasser vom Himmel. Da ich anglerisch gerade etwas ..gähn.. bin, habbich der Missus vorgeschlagen, morgen ein kleines Scouting Unternehmen in unsere Pilzgründe zu veranstalten. Mal sehen ob es was gibt, und ein romantischer Waldspaziergang* wird uns beiden gut tun, 

Gespannt,
Euer 
Minimax


*Das wird ne tödliche Mückenschlacht. Über Frühe Pilze weiss ich nicht viel, aber unter den Bedingungen wäre Imkerkleidung keine Schlechte Idee.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Juli 2022)

Ich kaufe meine Pilze weiter im Cittipark... finde ja eh keinen in SH der mich mal mitnimmt zum suchen....


----------



## Gerd II (9. Juli 2022)

Hey Bilch, 
Glückwunsch und alles die fetten Laubwaldpfifferlinge, auch blasser Pfefferling genannt.


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Pilze weiter im Cittipark... finde ja eh keinen in SH der mich mal mitnimmt zum suchen....


Ach Jan Cux, selbst ist der Mann. Sammel doch einfach (am Besten zur Pilzsaison) ein Körblein verschiedener Exemplare, *auf keinen Fall zum Essen, *sondern zum bestimmen und zum Zeigen, hier, oder in Pilzforen, oder dem lokalen Pilzsachverständigen (gooflen). Und es gibt viele Möglichkeiten sich Pilzmässig autodidaktisch fortzubilden.
Es macht auch nix, wenn Du jede Menge Pilze mitnimmst, studierst bestimmst und danach entsorgst- du schädigst die Pflanze damit ja nicht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Juli 2022)

Moin Mini, hab ich schon gemacht, auch Austellungen/ Seminare besucht. Pilzsachverständigen aufgesucht...  Ist trotzdem ein Unterschied alleine loszugehen, oder mit einem der Ahnung hat..


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Moin Mini, hab ich schon gemacht, auch Austellungen/ Seminare besucht. Pilzsachverständigen aufgesucht...  Ist trotzdem ein Unterschied alleine loszugehen, oder mit einem der Ahnung hat..


Ja, das kann ich verstehen- aber dann bist Du ja fachlich fit. Aber alleine Pilze sammeln... Es sit auch einfach ne Spassfrage. Alleine würds mir persönlich keinen Spass machen Pilze zu suchen (ganz im Gegensatz zum Angeln). Komisch aber so ist es. 
Kannst Du nicht Freunde oder Familie motivieren/ zwingen mitzugehen? Es ist ja, Pilz hin, Pilz her, eine schöne Sache in die Wälder zu gehen und Gottes freie Natur zu geniessen, vielleicht ein Picknick dazu und Feldstecher und Fotospparat im Gepäck?


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem ein Unterschied alleine loszugehen, oder mit einem der Ahnung hat..


Und niemand verlangt, die ersten Körbe zu essen, das ist dann eine spannende Bestimmungsübung am gemütlichen Kamin, mit Buch und Internet. Du bist doch auch selbstbewusst, was Fischbestimmung anbelangt- Pilze sind auch nicht schwieriger.


----------



## Tricast (9. Juli 2022)

Wir beschränken uns auch nur auf wenige Pilzarten die wir genau kennen und bestimmen können. Man muss ja auch nicht alles mitnehmen was irgendwie essbar ist.
Lamellenpilze fassen wir z.B. erst gar nicht an oder lassen sie im Wald zurück. Susanne hat sich auf anraten "Pareys Buch der Pilze" gekauft - ISBN 978-3-440-14982-9.
Das Buch soll immer sehr schnell vergriffen sein und gebraucht ist es sehr teuer. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Floma (9. Juli 2022)

Versierte Pilzsammler haben ihre Wahrnehmung auf fantastische Weise konditioniert. Als Laie stehe ich immer wieder perplex im Wald und staune, wie sich da über viele Jahre ein Ablauf gebildet hat, der aus einem Menschen, wie du und ich, die perfekte Pilzspähmaschine macht. Wir normalen bringen erst die standardmäßige, unterbewusste Verarbeitung unserer Sinneseindrücke hinter uns, um dann bewusst jedes Laubblättchen zu scannen. Ganz anders der Pilzspäher! Der lässt den Blick locker streifen und bekommt vom Unterbewusstsein eine Meldung, wenn etwas auftaucht, das es wert ist, bewusst betrachtet zu werden. 

Ich bin mir sicher, Fachwissen, Orttskenntnisse, etc. machen noch keine dauerhaft erfolgreichen Sammler aus. Entscheidend ist die Konditionierung, um eine gute Zahl an Pilzen ausfindig zu machen. 

Als jemand, der zwar Pilze mag aber noch nie regelmäßig zum Sammeln kam (und kommen wird), hänge ich mich deshalb lieber an. Bin dann natürlich großzügig, fahre, lass beim Burger King etwas springen, etc.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Moin Mini, hab ich schon gemacht, auch Austellungen/ Seminare besucht. Pilzsachverständigen aufgesucht...  Ist trotzdem ein Unterschied alleine loszugehen, oder mit einem der Ahnung hat..


Pilzesammeln ist in vielen Hinsichten so wie das Angeln, man muss seinen Wald (so wie sein Gewässer) kennen, vor allem ist es aber ein Weg die Natur zu genießen, eine Art Kontemplation so zu sagen.

Diesmal war ich zwar mit der Familie, ich fühle mich aber am besten, wenn ich alleine bin, nur so kann ich mich wirklich enspannen und auch (genauso wie bei meiner Angrlei) die am schwersten zugänglichen Spots durchforschen.


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2022)

Ich halte das ja eher wie Minimax - alleine Sammeln ist irgendwie ... nicht so meins. Wohingegen alleine Angeln oft einfach mal sein muss 
Ich werde in diesem Jahr auch endlich mal wieder angreifen! Allerdings ist unser Hauptziel die Marone, weswegen wir uns noch etwas Zeit lassen. Freu mich schon!


----------



## Stippi68 (10. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Im Wald


Hallo Bilch,

vielen Dank für die ausfürliche Antwort. Ich hätte nur gerne die Region oder PLZ erfahren. Dann wüsste ich schon mal, ob es vielleicht auch bei mir langsam los geht.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch,
> 
> vielen Dank für die ausfürliche Antwort. Ich hätte nur gerne die Region oder PLZ erfahren. Dann wüsste ich schon mal, ob es vielleicht auch bei mir langsam los geht.


Hast ne PN


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juli 2022)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch,
> 
> wo habt Ihr die denn alle gefunden?
> 
> Guten Appetit


Sieht mir ganz nach Polenmarkt aus


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

ja ja, im Wald und auf der Heidi...  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## feko (10. Juli 2022)

Pfifferlinge beginnen gerade. Ich hoffe das es nochmal ausgiebig regnet und dann geht es an den Spot.
Aber die Prognosen stehen schlecht...es soll wieder heiß werden. 
Hab mir die letzten Jahre tolle Stellen für steinies und pfiffige erarbeitet.
Aber die trockenen Wälder und fehlenden Niederschläge sind weder für unsere Fische noch für die Pilze  positiv. 
Hoffentlich kommt ordentlich Regen!


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja ja, im Wald und auf der Heidi...  .
> 
> ...


... da such ich meine Freude


----------



## Minimax (11. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, Bilch 's Jagdgründe sind ja nun für die meisten von uns nicht in unmittelbarer Umgebung- aber inspirierend ist es trotzdem.
> 
> Hier in Brandenburg war es jetzt lange sehr warm, aber in der letzten Wochen kam auch viel Wasser vom Himmel. Da ich anglerisch gerade etwas ..gähn.. bin, habbich der Missus vorgeschlagen, morgen ein kleines Scouting Unternehmen in unsere Pilzgründe zu veranstalten. Mal sehen ob es was gibt, und ein romantischer Waldspaziergang* wird uns beiden gut tun,
> 
> ...


Also, ums kurz zu machen, nix gabs, keinerlei Pilze jeglicher Art*, obwohl der Wald durch den Regen der letzten Zeit recht feut war und von Pilzduft (Verwesung..) durchdrungen. Unsere Pilzgründe sind also zur Zeit noch unbepilzt. Ich glaube aber, so früh im Jahr ist ein Pilzschneidern keine Schande. 
Hg
Minimax

*wobei, ganz zum Schluss entdeckte ich einige winzige, gelbliche Mirdochegalpilzlein am Wegesrand, die die Pilzlosigkeit unseres Reviers eher betonten als widerlegten.


----------



## Seele (11. Juli 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die ältesten 2 Kinder konkurrierten miteinander, wer mehr Pilze finden wird, meine Frau und ich haben natürlich auch welche bekommen und am Ende waren es mehr als 8 kg ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411955


ich wär schon froh wenn ich 100g finden würde......
Lass dirs schmecken.


----------



## Jurben (12. Juli 2022)

In Hamburg gibt es leider noch nichts. War mit Frau und Hund im Sachsenwald. 0
Kommt aber noch.


----------



## Kay1 (12. Juli 2022)

In meinem Revier in der Nähe von Hamburg ist leider auch noch nicht zu finden


----------



## Localhorst (12. Juli 2022)

In Jülich (NRW) konnte ich einige, leider vertrocknete Sommer Steinis sehen.  Es waren wenige andere Pilze zu sehen, die wohl wegen der zwei Regentage vor 1.5 Wochen gedacht haben, dass sie einen Versuch starten könnten. Zu früh gefreut, seit dem ist es wieder pulvertrocken...


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2022)

hier der aktuelle Bericht- Thschernobyl läßt noxh immer grüßen






						DORIS - Digitales Online Repositorium und Informations-System: Radioaktive Kontamination von Speisepilzen : (Stand: 2022, Messwerte 2019 bis 2021)
					






					doris.bfs.de


----------



## Peter117 (27. August 2022)

Eigentlich wollten wir heute Fliederbeeren pflücken, doch dann sieht meine Gattin am Wegesrand diese Körnchen-Röhrlinge...







Davon gab's richtig viele,  also musste ich kurzfristig umdisponieren...


----------



## Peter117 (27. August 2022)

Ich hätte jeden ausgelacht, wenn er mir das heute morgen erzählt hätte...






Ich musste beim Putzen allerdings die Brille abnehmen, sonst wäre nicht viel übrig geblieben...    

Fliederbeeren gab's dann auch noch - wird wohl ein arbeitsreicher Abend...


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2022)

Auf in den Busch


----------



## Peter117 (27. August 2022)

Nee, bleibt am Straßenrand - Hauptsache, es sind Eichen in der Nähe...


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. August 2022)

Woah sehr schöne Pilze. Hier in Wittgenstein gab es gestern noch nix im Wald aber nach dem Regen könnte es jeden Tag soweit sein


----------



## Peter117 (28. August 2022)

Nachlese von gerade eben - 1/3 nachgewachsen und der Rest eine neue Stelle.
Die noch schnell gemachte Radio-Carbon-Analyse ergab zwar ein Alter der Pilze von ca. 140 Mio. Jahren, aber bei Steinpilzen ist mir das egal...


----------



## silverfish (28. August 2022)

Im Barnim auch noch nix gesehen. Selbst die sonst an Straßen und Wegen allgegenwärtigen Schirmpilze noch nicht.
Hatte beim Öffnen dieses Threads folgendes Bild vor Augen .


----------



## angler1996 (28. August 2022)

bin heute früh  ne Stunde durch den "Finsterwald" getappt-
paar "falsche Pfifferlinge " war alles - Wald ist immer einen Fussmarsch wert - nu gibst heuete wieder Bohnen, statt PIlze


----------



## Peter117 (28. August 2022)

Nie wieder ne Radtour ohne Falls-Beutel...


----------



## Bilch (28. August 2022)

War heute mit den Kindern im Wald, hatten aber nur zwei Stunden Zeit. Waren jedoch eine Woche zu spät, denn die meisten Steinpilze waren schon zu alt, habe aber vlt. meinen größten Steinpilz gefunden (mein Messer misst 12 cm). Hier ein paar Einblicke


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. August 2022)

Wie geil ist das denn, ich glaube es ja nicht.
Bei uns hier hat es sein ü 2 Monaten, gestern, dass erste mal ein bisschen geregnet

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Funden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. August 2022)

Jetzt kommt der werte Blich auch noch mit so schönen Bildern um die Ecke.
Das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (29. August 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir heute Fliederbeeren pflücken, doch dann sieht meine Gattin am Wegesrand diese Körnchen-Röhrlinge...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416340
> 
> ...



Ich hab diese Körnchen-Röhrlinge schon gesehen, aber noch nie mitgenommen......
Wie schmecken die, wie bereitest Du die zu, kann man die mit anderen vergleichen?

Ach, und was machst Du aus / mit den Fliederbeeren ??
Alles so lecker, und ich so neugierig


----------



## yukonjack (29. August 2022)

Keine Ahnung was andere mit Fliederbeeren machen aber Gelee und Saft (gut gegen Erkältung/Fieber) kenne ich.


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2022)

Fliederbeeren gleich schwarzer Holunder, Fliederbeeren sagt hier keiner


----------



## Peter117 (29. August 2022)

Hi Bernd aus Berlin , die Körnchenröhrlinge gehören ja wie Butterpilze und Goldröhrlinge zu den Schmierröhrlingen.
Butterpilze sind mir, trotz abgezogener Haut, zu schmierig/wabbelig. Wenn ich ein *paar* Goldröhrlinge finde, nehme ich die schon mal mit.
Die Körnchenröhrlinge habe ich nur als Initiator genommen meine Steinpilzstellen zu besuchen - bei der langen Trockenheit hätte ich eigentlich mit nix gerechnet.
Gesammelt habe ich die noch nie - mein Buch lobt allerdings den angenehmen Buttergeschmack aus - also: Versuch macht kluch...

Aus den Fliederbeeren - angler1996 : bei uns sagt man Fliederbeeren, schwarzer Holunder sagt hier keiner... - machen wir in erster Linie Gelee.
Ohne das kommen wir nicht über's Frühstück.... Auch Fliederbeer-Suppe mit Schnippel-Apfel über Pudding oder Gries ist nahezu konkurrenzlos.
Allerdings auch ne Menge Arbeit - für 1,5 L Saft haben wir 1,5 h gestrippelt, plus Kochen für den Saft und dann nochmal Kochen für's Gelee.
Und dann gibt das Ganze nur 9 Gläser. Aber echt lecker und mit Gelee aus gekauften Saft nicht zu vergleichen...


----------



## Bilch (29. August 2022)

Alls ich gestern mit den Kindern den Großen Steinpilz, desen Hut ü 30 cm breit war (war aber schon weich wie ein Schwamm), gefunden, habe ich ihnen erzählt, dass ihr Opa, mein Vater, mal einen ca. 3 kg schweren Steinpilz gefunden hat und dass zuhause irgendwo noch ein Foto liegt. Das Foto habe ich heute tatsächlich gefunden - das musste um 1970 gewesen sein.


----------



## fireforget (29. August 2022)

An die Pilzexperten hier.

Habe vor ein paar Tagen beim Spaziergang mit den Hunden diesen Pilz gefunden. Sah auf den ersten Blick wie ein Baumpilz aus. Wuchs aber direkt am Wegesrand. Kann mir jemand sagen worum es sich bei diesem Pilz handelt ?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. August 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd aus Berlin , die Körnchenröhrlinge gehören ja wie Butterpilze und Goldröhrlinge zu den Schmierröhrlingen.
> Butterpilze sind mir, trotz abgezogener Haut, zu schmierig/wabbelig. Wenn ich ein *paar* Goldröhrlinge finde, nehme ich die schon mal mit.
> Die Körnchenröhrlinge habe ich nur als Initiator genommen meine Steinpilzstellen zu besuchen - bei der langen Trockenheit hätte ich eigentlich mit nix gerechnet.
> Gesammelt habe ich die noch nie - mein Buch lobt allerdings den angenehmen Buttergeschmack aus - also: Versuch macht kluch...
> ...



Lieben Dank mal für diese Infos, 
so, und genau so habe ich das auch vermutet......
LG aus Berlin


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Fliederbeeren gleich schwarzer Holunder, Fliederbeeren sagt hier keiner


in jedem Kochbuch werden sie Fliederbeeren genannt, niemals Holunder


----------



## vonda1909 (30. August 2022)

Dann kennst   du nur die Kochbücher aus deiner Region


----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> in jedem Kochbuch werden sie Fliederbeeren genannt, niemals Holunder


das kann sein , das "hier"bezog sich , ja ich habe etwas ungenau formuliert , auf hier - wo ich wohne - und da heißt das Zeugs "Hulunnr"

Um weiteren MIssdeutungen vorzubeugen -








						Schwarzer Holunder – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



hier die Namensdeutung aus dem Wiki- die gehen davon aus , das Fliederbeere aus dem Norden stammt. 

Mir ist durchaus bewußt, dass die Arzgebirgsche Wortschöpfung "Hulunnr" nicht dem Standartsprachgebrauch In Deutschland entspricht.


----------



## yukonjack (30. August 2022)




----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


>


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. August 2022)

Ne, ne, ne, in Wirklichkeit heißen die Holler....





			holler - Google Suche


----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


>


 https://www.123pilzsuche.de/daten/details/SteiniJens.jpg


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. August 2022)

Egal WIE die Dinger WO auch  heißen mögen...........
....man kann wohl viele leckere Sachen daraus machen.
Nicht nur aus den Beeren, meine Schwester macht z.B. aus Holunderblüten ein super leckeres Gelee....


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2022)

Das Kuriose ist:
Auch im Norden heißt der Strauch Holunder oder Holler,
Aber die Beeren heißen Fliederbeeren.  Die Blüte heißt Holunderblüte und wird zu Gelle oder Sirup verarbeitet.
Das Getränk Hugo ist mit Holundersirup aromatisiert.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. August 2022)

Die Blüten in dünnen Teig  tauchen  und dann ausbacken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2022)

An Holunder wächst übrigens ganzjährig (auch bei Frost) das Judasohr, ein köstlicher Speisepilz der ähnlich wie Schitake in der asiatischen Küche weit verbreitet ist


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. September 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> An Holunder wächst übrigens ganzjährig (auch bei Frost) das Judasohr, ein köstlicher Speisepilz der ähnlich wie Schitake in der asiatischen Küche weit verbreitet ist



Womit wir nun wieder beim eigentlichen Thema, Pilze währen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Womit wir nun wieder beim eigentlichen Thema, Pilze währen!


was ja auch mein Ziel war


----------



## Peter117 (3. September 2022)

Heute nochmal die Reste der Woche eingesammelt...  
Die waren echt trocken und es ist auch nicht so viel über geblieben, aber das Sammlerherz freut sich...


----------



## Peter117 (3. September 2022)

fireforget sorry, musste erst wieder mein Buch in der Hand haben. Bei Baumpilzen bin ich nicht so fit - es könnte ein Wurzelschwamm oder ein Kiefernporling sein. Die wachsen nicht nur am Stamm sondern auch am Boden an einer Wurzel...


----------



## Seele (4. September 2022)

War auch im Wald


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. September 2022)

Wochenlang hat es überhaupt nicht geregnet. Nun zwei Mal nur etwas und siehe da!
Den Pilzen geht es wohl wie uns in der extremen Corona- Zeit. 

Sie wollen Raus!


----------



## Chefkoch85 (9. September 2022)

Beim Schwiegervater im Garten gefunden. Sollten Rotfußröhrlinge sein. Das macht etwas Hoffnung für die nächste Zeit. In den letzten Wochen war bei uns leider gar nix zu finden.


----------



## fordfan1 (10. September 2022)

Sonntagsbraten ersetzt.


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2022)

fordfan1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417591
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phantastisch!  Herzliches Pilzpetri!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. September 2022)

Oooh, ich kann sie bis hier her riechen!


----------



## Peter117 (12. September 2022)

Auf der Seiser-Alm haben wir heute einen Ring Parasol-Pilze gefunden (aber released...)


----------



## warrior (16. September 2022)

Moin zusammen.
Bei uns im Garten stehen folgende Pilze.
Welcher Pilz ist das?
Essbar?
Vielen Dank


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Bei uns im Garten stehen folgende Pilze.
> Welcher Pilz ist das?
> Essbar?
> Vielen Dank


irgendwas aus der Ecke




__





						Rotfußröhrling, Gemeiner Rotfußröhrling, Echter Rotfußröhrling, Rotfuß = XEROCOMELLUS CHRYSENTERON (SYN. XEROCOMUS CHRYSENTERON, BOLETUS CHRYSENTERON, VERSIPELLIS CHRYSENTERON, SUILLUS CHRYSENTERON, BOLETUS PASCUUS SENSU, BOLETUS CHRYSENTERON VAR. NA
					





					www.123pilzsuche.de
				




da ich mit Pilzbestimmungen im INet vorsichtig bin- ob Du die isst , sei deine Entscheidung


----------



## Chefkoch85 (16. September 2022)

Hi, sieht für mich auch nach Rotfußröhrling aus (ohne Gewähr), wenns denn welche sind wären sie essbar. Ich nehm die allerdings nicht mit, erstens sind sie geschmacklich nix dolles und zweitens schimmeln die gerne mal.

Ich bin auch schon voll der Vorfreude, am Sonntag gehts in aller früh auf große Tour ich hoff das sich was finden lässt.

Grüße


----------



## warrior (16. September 2022)

Danke euch.
Dachte mir auch das es Rothfussröhrlinge sind. Wollte nur noch eine andere Meinung.


----------



## pulpot (16. September 2022)

Sieht für mich eher nach normalen Maronen aus: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maronen-Röhrling. Besonders in Bild 1 passt der Stiel nicht zum Rotfußröhrling.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. September 2022)

Sind das Wiesenchampignons?


----------



## Forelle74 (16. September 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Danke euch.
> Dachte mir auch das es Rothfussröhrlinge sind. Wollte nur noch eine andere Meinung.


Geh lieber noch zu ner Beratungsstelle.
Maronen sind es zumindest keine.
Rotfussröhrlinge nimm ich auch nicht mehr.
Man kann kleine vielleicht in ne Pilzpfanne werfen .
Allerdings irritiert mich bei dir die Hutfarbe und der dicke Stiel etwas.
Die Poren sind sehr grob.
Bei Maronenröhrlingen werden diese auf Druck mim Finger immer blau.

Hab heute ein Maronenröhrling gefunden.









Und einen Steini.





Raus in die Wälder es geht los


----------



## warrior (16. September 2022)

Ich musste Rasenmähen. Hat sich jetzt erledigt


----------



## eiszeit (16. September 2022)

Heute auch kurz unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## warrior (16. September 2022)

Leider ist bei uns, Rhein Main Gebiet, noch nicht viel zu holen


----------



## feko (16. September 2022)

Ich bin momentan auch alle 3 Tage am schauen. 
Ich warte nur auf den flush


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Es geht so langsam los .


----------



## vonda1909 (16. September 2022)

Ich werde es morgen mal versuchen.


----------



## Peter117 (16. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sind das Wiesenchampignons?


Championes sind es ziemlich sicher - Wiesenchampignons eher nicht.
Ich tippe auf Anis-Champignons - riechen die angenehm nach Anis?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. September 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Championes sind es ziemlich sicher - Wiesenchampignons eher nicht.
> Ich tippe auf Anis-Champignons - riechen die angenehm nach Anis?



Die riechen nach gar nichts.... Aber eßbar! Werde die mir morgen Mittag eine schöne, leckere Pfanne zusammen mit Rührei, Zwiebeln und evtl. Schinkenspeck zubereiten. Vielleicht gebe ich noch eine kleingewürfelte Paprika dazu...


----------



## Chefkoch85 (16. September 2022)

Silverfish1, sind das auf Bild 1 täublinge? Bild 2 kann ja alles mögliche sein, ich tippe auf irgendwelche röhrlinge
Der mit dem Fisch tanzt, können schon Champions sein, ich lass sowas aber grundsätzlich stehen weil mir die Verwechslungsgefahr zu hoch ist


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Das mit den Täublingen dachte ich auch .
Die Anderen steck ich auch mal in die Kategorie Röhrlinge. Der Hut war glitschig wie bei Butterpilzen.
Ist sehr feucht wo die wachsen.
Achso. Ich nehm beide nicht .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. September 2022)

Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Silverfish1, sind das auf Bild 1 täublinge? Bild 2 kann ja alles mögliche sein, ich tippe auf irgendwelche röhrlinge
> Der mit dem Fisch tanzt, können schon Champions sein, ich lass sowas aber grundsätzlich stehen weil mir die Verwechslungsgefahr zu hoch ist


 
Habe die Pilze einwandfrei auf Wiki identifiziert! Sind tatsächlich Wiesenchampignons, also eßbar! Wenns die bei euch auch gibt, dann ernten und guten Appetit!


----------



## zulu (17. September 2022)

Schon im Vorschulalter bin ich mit meinen Eltern und Großeltern zum Angeln und auch zum Pilze und Beeren sammeln in den Wald.
Wir waren nämlich arm.  Die Pilze wurden wie bei vielen Slaven üblich eingekocht in Gläser mit Essig/Salz Thymian Tunke und dann in die Vorratskammer in den Keller. Da hat man  alles mitgenommen was essbar war.
 Die Blaubeeren  wurden auch eingekocht oder zu Marmelade gemacht, Schlehen "angesetzt".
So hat man dann das ganze Jahr über was davon gehabt.

Will damit sagen : Ich kenne mich aus mit den Waldbewohnern.

Gehe ich in den Wald kommt immer eine Mischpfanne zusammen, auch wenn  gar keine Pilzzeit ist.
Bis 1986 habe ich das regelmäßig betrieben, seit dem Fallout  bin ich vorsichtig geworden.

Gestern am späten Nachmittag habe ich gedacht, jetzt geh mal raus und schau nach was gerade so frisch aus der Erde kommt.
Massenhaft und überall standen prächtige Perlpilze.  Wenn sie  noch zu* sind und der Stiel schön dick,
dann sind sie wurmfrei.
 Von denen habe ich dann soviel geschnitten wie in eine Pfanne passen , mehr brauche ich nicht.
Auf dem Weg zum Auto kam dann noch ein Steinpilz, den konnte man schon von weitem sehen, gewogen 300 Gramm.

Die Perlen gibt es heute Vormittag, den Stein morgen zum Sonntagsessen.













Das da war die Delikatesse heute , mein Frühstück .Speck und Stangenzwiebel kurz rösten, dann die geschnittenen Perlen dazu 
5 Minuten im Wock , unglaublich gut war das.
Hitze im Wock


----------



## silverfish (17. September 2022)

Leider noch keine Schirmpilze gesehen.
Nehme die Hüte und paniere sie wie Schnitzel.Schön in Butter -Sonja Gemisch braten.
Hatte schon mehrmals Fragen was das für zartes Fleisch ist.Selbst ein Koch kam nicht auf den Ursprung.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Leider noch keine Schirmpilze gesehen.
> Nehme die Hüte und paniere sie wie Schnitzel.Schön in Butter -Sonja Gemisch braten.
> Hatte schon mehrmals Fragen was das für zartes Fleisch ist.Selbst ein Koch kam nicht auf den Ursprung.


Schopftintlinge hab ich schon gesehen. 
Aber nur wenig.
Für mich ein hervorragender Speise Pilz.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schopftintlinge hab ich schon gesehen.
> Aber nur wenig.
> Für mich ein hervorragender Speise Pilz.


Hallo,

ja, wenn man ihn jung erwischt. Meistens lässt sich da aber eine gute Menge sammeln, wenn sie richtig wachsen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zulu (17. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, wenn man ihn jung erwischt. Meistens lässt sich da aber eine gute Menge sammeln, wenn sie richtig wachsen.
> 
> ...


 Schopftintling, seeehr schmackhaft, Mutters Rezept war eingewickelt in Speckscheiben.
Einziger Nachteil zusammen mit Alkohol : Unangenehme Nebenwirkungen.
Opa hat nie mitgegessen.
Gibt einen roten Kopf und Schläfenklopfen.
Die Schirmpilze nehme ich nur im Trommelschlegel Stadium.
Diese "Schnitzel" schmecken fantastisch nehmen mir persönlich nur zu viel Fett auf.


----------



## zulu (17. September 2022)

Junge Schopftintlinge einwickeln in Schinkenspeckscheiben.
Braten in Butterschmalz.
Dazu junge grüne Bohnen und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. September 2022)

Hallo
Mein Sohn hat mir heute ne leckere Mittags Mahlzeit gesammelt. 
Natürlich unter meiner Aufsicht.  
Paar Schopftintlinge waren auch am Waldrand. 










Grüße Michi


----------



## penny (17. September 2022)

Ich war heute auch mal bei mir im Solling unterwegs, die Steinpilze kommen so langsam.


----------



## feko (17. September 2022)

Hier bei mir noch nichts.
Aber ich bleibe dran.


----------



## zulu (17. September 2022)

Dranbleiben
laufen ,laufen, laufen
der Wald ist gesund  und tut gut.
Nordseiten, Südhänge checken 
Lichtungen mit Wiesen kontrollieren
Kapuze rüber und rein in die kurzen Tannen ,


----------



## Mescalero (18. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Leider noch keine Schirmpilze gesehen.
> Nehme die Hüte und paniere sie wie Schnitzel.Schön in Butter -Sonja Gemisch braten.
> Hatte schon mehrmals Fragen was das für zartes Fleisch ist.Selbst ein Koch kam nicht auf den Ursprung.


Schirmpilze sind in der Welt der Fungi das, was Zucchini im Garten sind. Erst gibt es überhaupt keine und dann schlagartig massenhaft, so dass man sich leicht überfrisst. Aber lecker sind sie wirklich.

Bei uns wachsen sie in großen Kreisen, woanders sicher auch.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. September 2022)

Habe früher auch immer viele Tintlinge geschnitten, die haben wir,  kleingeschnitten, auch auf der Heizung getrocknet und das auch mit anderen Pilzen so gemacht, wegen längerer Haltbarkeit. 
Die getrockneten Pilze wurden dann in Luftdichte Verpackungen gefüllt und gelegentlich für Soßen, z. B. für Jägerschnitzel, verwendet.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. September 2022)

Und immer noch Regen bei uns und nicht zu knapp  ist noch nicht einmal  peer Rad in den Wald zukommen.


----------



## zulu (18. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe früher auch immer viele Tintlinge geschnitten, die haben wir,  kleingeschnitten, auch auf der Heizung getrocknet und das auch mit anderen Pilzen so gemacht, wegen längerer Haltbarkeit.
> Die getrockneten Pilze wurden dann in Luftdichte Verpackungen gefüllt und gelegentlich für Soßen, z. B. für Jägerschnitzel, verwendet.


Hätte nicht gedacht dass man das mit Tintlingen machen kann.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. September 2022)

Ich habe bisher immer kleine genommen, höchstens halb so lang wie eine Hand. Bei anderen Pilzen etwa dieselbe Größe, nach dem Putzen und Trocknen blieb nicht viel übrig...


----------



## Chefkoch85 (18. September 2022)

Servus,

heute war eine große Tour, es hat sich einiges finden lassen... Birkenpilz, Maronen, Rotkappe (leider nur wenig) und wirklich viele Krause Glucken. Auch (vermutlich) Täublinge gabs viel hab ich aber wegen Unwissenheit stehen gelassen. Sonst war leider nicht viel los, keine Steinpilze oder die sonst so zuverlässigen Semmelstoppel. Ich bleib aber dran und werds die nächsten Wochenenden mal wieder probieren.


----------



## zulu (18. September 2022)

Ich bin pappsatt. 

Zu erst eine Flasche Grasevina Kutjevo öffnen, einschenken.
Dann etwas überlegen  und los !

Der Stein wurde zu :

Mediterraner Pasta Funghi. 

Olivenöl , Grün von der Stangenzwiebel , Knoblauch und die Scheiben aus dem Hut langsam im Wock schmoren.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dann 2 Hände voll aldente Fussili dazu.
Eine kleine Tetraladung  Sahne drauf.
Ein paar Minuten reduzieren lassen. Etwas Salz und  Fertig.
Auf dem Teller aus der Mühle grob Pfeffern und etwas Parmesan drüber reiben.
Mehr muss nicht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Stiel wurde extra behandelt, fein gesäbelt
	

		
			
		

		
	






und ab in den Ofen.
Elektrisch bei geringer Hitze auf Backpapier getrocknet 
	

		
			
		

		
	






für Soße irgendwann mal.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die riechen nach gar nichts.... Aber eßbar! Werde die mir morgen Mittag eine schöne, leckere Pfanne zusammen mit Rührei, Zwiebeln und evtl. Schinkenspeck zubereiten. Vielleicht gebe ich noch eine kleingewürfelte Paprika dazu...


Jetzt zitiere ich mich mal selbst aus gegebenen Anlaß: Habe diese einwandfrei identifizierten Wiesenchampignons nach 2 Tagen im Kühlschrank auf diese Art heute Mittag zubereitet und so gegen 12.30 gegessen.
Irgendwas scheint mit den Pilzen nicht in Ordnung gewesen sein, jedenfalls habe ich mir vor 20 min. die Mahlzeit nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen müssen. Davor war mir ziemlich schlecht...

Ist das erste Mal, das mir soetwas nach Pilzgenuß passiert ist! Ich fasse auf unserer Wiese erstmal keine mehr an. Lieber kauf ich mir welche....


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Jetzt zitiere ich mich mal selbst aus gegebenen Anlaß: Habe diese einwandfrei identifizierten Wiesenchampignons nach 2 Tagen im Kühlschrank auf diese Art heute Mittag zubereitet und so gegen 12.30 gegessen.
> Irgendwas scheint mit den Pilzen nicht in Ordnung gewesen sein, jedenfalls habe ich mir vor 20 min. die Mahlzeit nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen müssen. Davor war mir ziemlich schlecht...
> 
> Ist das erste Mal, das mir soetwas nach Pilzgenuß passiert ist! Ich fasse auf unserer Wiese erstmal keine mehr an. Lieber kauf ich mir welche....


Hallo,

vielleicht hast Du da Karbol-Champignons erwischt, diese sind (leicht) giftig und schon mit Wiesenchampignons zu verwechseln.
Lebensgefahr besteht da aber nicht.

Gute Besserung

Lajos


----------



## zulu (18. September 2022)

Kann ja nur der Karbolegerling gewesen sein 
der stinkt aber
wie gut ist  Dein Geruchssinn ?


----------



## zulu (18. September 2022)

Der Scheißer steht oft alleine oder in ganz kleinen Gruppen rum.
Wiesenchampignons sind fast immer in Massen vorhanden und darum schon von weitem zu entdecken.


----------



## silverfish (18. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Karbol-Champignons
> 
> Lajos


Danke Lajos.
Ich kam nicht drauf.
Erst schwirrte mir Anis-Egerling im Kopf rum.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ich bin pappsatt.
> 
> Zu erst eine Flasche Grasevina Kutjevo öffnen, einschenken.
> Dann etwas überlegen  und los !
> ...


Elektrische Trocknung  der Mann hat Geld.....


----------



## zulu (18. September 2022)

50 Grad braucht nicht viel Strom in meinem Ofen.
Ich glaub da verbrauche ich beim Kochen mehr.
Leider scheint gerade die Sonne nicht so richtig.
Selbst hinter Glas wird es zur Zeit nicht schnell genug trocken.
Da liegen verschiedene Kräuter, Tee  und Früchte.
Da ist schon was verschimmelt.
Das sollte dem Steinpilzfuß nicht passieren.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Kann ja nur der Karbolegerling gewesen sein
> der stinkt aber
> wie gut ist  Dein Geruchssinn ?


Mein Geruchssinn ist sehr gut ausgeprägt!  Die Pilze haben eigentlich ganz normal gerochen!  Ja, wahrscheinlich waren beim Sammeln einige fiese dabei, die meisten waren allerdings kleine. 
Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, das manche Pilzarten nach dem Abschnitt und ab 2 Tagen Lagerung im Kühlschrank Toxine in erhöhter Konzentration bilden, ist da was dran? 

Nachdem ich heute zum 2.Mal über der Kloschüssel hing, gings mir wieder langsam besser... Gut, das ich nicht noch mehr gesammelt und gegessen habe! Jedenfalls funktioniert der Schutzmechanismus meines Körpers noch gut....! 

Ich nahm allerdings an, das das mögliche Gift eines Pilzen bei der Erhitzung zerstört wird, anscheinend ist dieses nicht Eiweißgebunden, wie bei einigen Fischarten. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall! 
Durch Flüssigkeitsverlust der (falschen) Pilze beim Braten in der Pfanne konzentriert sich ein Gift bzw. Toxine in den "einreduzierten" übriggeblieben Pilzen.... Die harmlosesten Auswirkungen deswegen sind, daß es der Körper (Magen) wieder so schnell wie möglich loswerden will!


----------



## yukonjack (18. September 2022)

Hat denn noch jemand anderes von dem Pilzgericht gegessen?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hat denn noch jemand anderes von dem Pilzgericht gegessen?


Nur ich!


----------



## vonda1909 (19. September 2022)

Suche  einen Facharzt  auf...mit Pilzvergiftungen ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## Schilfsänger (19. September 2022)

Es gibt ja "nur" 60-80 Arten bei Champignons, nicht umsonst geben selbst PSV nicht einmal mehr eine Verzehrfreigabe wenn Merkmale nicht eindeutig sind.

Gute Besserung, und das nächste Mal lieber Röhrlinge suchen und bestimmen !


----------



## Forelle74 (19. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mein Geruchssinn ist sehr gut ausgeprägt!  Die Pilze haben eigentlich ganz normal gerochen!  Ja, wahrscheinlich waren beim Sammeln einige fiese dabei, die meisten waren allerdings kleine.
> Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, das manche Pilzarten nach dem Abschnitt und ab 2 Tagen Lagerung im Kühlschrank Toxine in erhöhter Konzentration bilden, ist da was dran?
> 
> Nachdem ich heute zum 2.Mal über der Kloschüssel hing, gings mir wieder langsam besser... Gut, das ich nicht noch mehr gesammelt und gegessen habe! Jedenfalls funktioniert der Schutzmechanismus meines Körpers noch gut....!
> ...


Erstmal von mir auch gute Besserung. 
Pilze die ich nicht 100% bestimmen kann lass ich  im Wald.
Es soll auch Arten geben die man einmal Essen kann, beim späteren  Verzehr der gleichen Sorte wirds dann lebensgefährlich .
Seit meinem Pilzlehrgang mit einem Mykologen bin ich noch vorsichtiger.

Das kann ich übrigens sehr empfehlen.   
Gibt's öfters bei den VHS.



Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Es gibt ja "nur" 60-80 Arten bei Champignons, nicht umsonst geben selbst PSV nicht einmal mehr eine Verzehrfreigabe wenn Merkmale nicht eindeutig sind.
> 
> Gute Besserung, und das nächste Mal lieber Röhrlinge suchen und bestimmen !


Da gibt's auch genug ungenießbare und paar giftige. 

Lieber nur das nehmen was man genau bestimmen kann.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. September 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure guten Wünsche! Mir geht es wieder gut, auch ohne Facharzt!  War ja kein Fliegen-oder Knollenblätterpilz...  Hätte nicht gedacht, daß es sooo viele Champignonarten gibt und das es darunter auch Arten gibt, die man besser NICHT verzehren sollte...
Ja, aus Fehlern wird man eben klug!
Wenn ich beim nächstenmal Bock auf Pilze habe, gehe ich in den Wald und schneide mir nur bekannte Arten, sonst nehme ich auch ein Pilzbestimmungsbuch in die Hand und den Tip mit dem Pilzlehrgang finde ich Spitze!

Wie nennt man eigentlich das Gift im Pilz, Mykotoxin?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure guten Wünsche! Mir geht es wieder gut, auch ohne Facharzt! War ja kein Fliegen-oder Knollenblätterpilz... *Hätte nicht gedacht, daß es sooo viele* *Champignonarten gibt und das es darunter auch Arten gibt, die man besser NICHT verzehren sollte...*
> Ja, aus Fehlern wird man eben klug!
> Wenn ich beim nächstenmal Bock auf Pilze habe, gehe ich in den Wald und schneide mir nur bekannte Arten, sonst nehme ich auch ein Pilzbestimmungsbuch in die Hand und den Tip mit dem Pilzlehrgang finde ich Spitze!
> 
> Wie nennt man eigentlich das Gift im Pilz, Mykotoxin?


Genau deshalb wird sogar in dem Medien immer wieder darüber berichtet. *Die meisten Pilzvergiftungen beruhen auf Verwechselungen mit dem Champignon. *
Sei froh, dass es so glimpflich ausgegangen ist! 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2022)

Am Freitag auf dem Heimweg mit dem Radel, diese schöne, saubere Glucke gefunden. 
Gestern mit Frauchen 10km kreuz und quer durch den Wald gewatschelt, absolut nichts! 

Und nachher auf dem Heimweg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2022)

So, habe es nicht mehr ausgehalten und gerade eine verspätete Mittagspause eingelegt. 
Schließlich arbeitet es sich nach ein bisschen frischer Waldluft wieder viel besser.  
Eigentlich, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Irgendwie sind die Gedanken jetzt wo gaaaaaanz anders.


----------



## eiszeit (19. September 2022)

War zwar erst am Freitag beim Steini suchen, heute hat es mich aber wieder gepackt.
War am gleichen Platz wie letzten Freitag.
Hab wieder ein paar erwischt, nur gut das ich der Platzhirsch bin und sonst niemand den Platz kennt.
Ergebnis:








Schöne Dinger, jetzt geht es ans putzen.
Zuerst die Pilze zum trocknen, damit die Maschine läuft.








Die vier Etagen sind voll und die Maschine läuft. Jetzt geht es zum schnippeln.
Davor noch ein paar Bilder für euch.








Fast wurmlos, sehr wenig Abfall.




Sind das nicht schöne, trotzdem mach ich da immer die Röhren ab.




Bin beim schnippeln.




Fertig, links das wird eingefroren, rechts das gibt noch eine Maschine zum trocknen.
Ergebnis. 1 Stunde im Wald, 4 Stunden putzen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. September 2022)

Bevor du die einfrierst, vakuumierst du die vorher noch?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bevor du die einfrierst, vakuumierst du die vorher noch?


So, als Frische ist das Ratsam. Wenn sie vorher blanchiert werden, muss es nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> War zwar erst am Freitag beim Steini suchen, heute hat es mich aber wieder gepackt.
> War am gleichen Platz wie letzten Freitag.
> Hab wieder ein paar erwischt, nur gut das ich der Platzhirsch bin und sonst niemand den Platz kennt.
> Ergebnis:
> ...


Ach wie herrlich anzuschauen und meinen vollen Neid wenn Du wirklich der Einzige sein solltest, der den Platz kennt.


----------



## eiszeit (19. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bevor du die einfrierst, vakuumierst du die vorher noch?


Ich wasch die Pilze im Sieb, laß sie abtropfen, dann ab in den Gefrierbeutel und die Luft mit dem Mundwerk rausziehen. Wie früher halt.
Geb so um die 300g in den Beutel rein, wenn es mit Semmelknödel gemacht wird, da nehmen wir halt zwei Beutel. Ebenso wenn halt mehr Leute kommen,
muss aber sagen da kommt nicht jeder rein.


----------



## eiszeit (19. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ach wie herrlich anzuschauen und meinen vollen Neid wenn Du wirklich der Einzige sein solltest, der den Platz kennt.


Das ist ungemein wichtig, da gilt mein Blick des öfteren in den Rückspiegel vom Auto, wenn es jemand versucht leg in eine falsche Fährte.
Ganz wichtig ist es auch sein Auto getarnt zu parken, bzw. nie in der Nähe des Pilzortes.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (19. September 2022)

Wow, tolle Funde, Glückwunsch


----------



## zulu (19. September 2022)

Ich lauf immer Zick Zack durch den Wald und dreh mich alle 2 Minuten um 
blos kein Korb dabei, steck alles in den Hut und wenn der voll ist in die Hosentasche


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das ist ungemein wichtig, da gilt mein Blick des öfteren in den Rückspiegel vom Auto, wenn es jemand versucht leg in eine falsche Fährte.
> Ganz wichtig ist es auch sein Auto getarnt zu parken, bzw. nie in der Nähe des Pilzortes.


Da sagst Du was. Kenne ich nur zugut. Selbst ein Onkel hatte meinen Dad und mich mal am frühem Morgen aufgelauert, nachdem wir bei einer Familienfeier am Abend zuvor, kund taten, dass wir am nächsten Tag los wollen. In "meinem" Suchgebiet das Auto wo anders abzustellen bringt gar nichts. Du musst unter den Ersten sein, da die Parkmöglichkeiten begrenzt sind und dort eigentlich immer Autos, als Anzeiger stehen.

Ich kenne wirklich keinen Platz, an dem Andere nicht auch schon herumschleichen sind.


----------



## warrior (20. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ergebnis. 1 Stunde im Wald, 4 Stunden putzen.


Wie ungerecht. Gestern 6h im Wald und 2min putzen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Am Freitag auf dem Heimweg mit dem Radel, diese schöne, saubere Glucke gefunden.
> Gestern mit Frauchen 10km kreuz und quer durch den Wald gewatschelt, absolut nichts!
> 
> *Und nachher auf dem Heimweg *


Gab es Eine, wo / wie ich sie noch nie gesehen habe!
Am Baum oder etwas entfernt stehend, na klar!
Am Stumpf stehend ebenso! 
Aber auf der Wurzel einer umgekippten Kiefer  hatte ich so noch nie!


----------



## eiszeit (20. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Gab es Eine, wo / wie ich sie noch nie gesehen habe!
> Am Baum oder etwas entfernt stehend, na klar!
> Am Stumpf stehend ebenso!
> Aber auf der Wurzel einer umgekippten Kiefer  hatte ich so noch nie!


Super, ne Glucke, und was für eine.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. September 2022)

Das Bild täuscht. Mit der war nichts anzufangen. Klein und schmutzig!
Die vom Freitag war perfekt. Zwar auch nicht riesig aber so sauber, wie selten gesehen!


----------



## vonda1909 (21. September 2022)

Gestern zum ersten Mal  in den Wald  gekommen  weder  alte noch frische  Pilze  gesehen  und da war auch  vorher  keiner suchen.


----------



## Kay1 (21. September 2022)

Auch hier im Norden nichts. Ich war heute in "meinem" Wald ind ausser einer schon Überständigen Glucke nichts zu finden. Noch nicht mal Kremplinge. Ich warte nun noch mal 10 Tage.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. September 2022)

Ich bin im Emsland könnte ja zum We. Was kommen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. September 2022)

Ich habe gestern extra mal einen anderen Heimweg genommen. Hatte allerdings kein Messer dabei. Hoffentlich steht sie heute noch!


----------



## eiszeit (22. September 2022)

So, drei Tage sind vergangen. Es sind 12 Tage nach dem September-Vollmond, ich rechnete dahingehend
mit geringerem Erfolg beim "Suchen", und siehe da der Erfolg auf meinem Platz war geringer. 





Aber aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen gab es fast keinen Wurm. Das ist nattürlich schön für die Ausbeute. 






Der Verschnitt beim Putzen daheim war maginal.






Die Steinis reichen mir und meinen beiden Kids, insgesamt 8kg Frischpilz eingefroren und ca. 400g getrocknete Steinpilze was auch noch so ca. 4 KG Frischpilz ist. Da soll für heuer genug sein.
Hab auch heute wieder die Pilze an zentralen Stellen geputzt und die Putzreste natürlich ordnungsgemäß verdeckt. Nichts deutet quasi daraufhin das hier mal ein Steinpliz gestanden hat, das ist wichtig um unliebsame Kontrahenten auf Absatnd zu halten. Schnittflächen kommen bei mir auch nicht vor, da ich die Pilze langsam herausdrehe.

Hab mir heute auch einige andere neue Wäldchen angesehen um neue Pilzplätze zu finden. Eins war dabei, was sehr vielversprechend ist.


----------



## silverfish (23. September 2022)

Den ersten Fliegenpilz dies Jahr gesehen.
Der vermeintliche Schirmpilz entpuppte sich als der giftige Panterpilz.
Die Röhrlinge will niemand. Und noch ein grösserer Täubling.


----------



## penny (24. September 2022)

Ich habe heute auch nochmal eine Runde gedreht, und es hat sich gelohnt. 
Die Qualität und Größe der Steinpilze ist dieses Jahr wirlich toll.


----------



## Localhorst (24. September 2022)

Die Pilze schauen wirklich wie im Bilderbuch aus. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bei mir im Wald (Nord Eifel) waren noch keine zu sehen, aber der Boden war feucht und somit hoffe ich, dass bald die ersten kommen.

Ein paar Zufallsfunde habe ich dann aber doch noch direkt vor der Tür gemacht...


----------



## Peter117 (25. September 2022)

Eben auf dem Weg zum Brötchen holen - nicht viel, aber der Mensch freut sich...


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2022)

Kurze Frage  ist das ein echter  Parasolpilz?
Das sind die einzigen  die zur Zeit zu finden  sind


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (25. September 2022)

Ja, stehen gerne an Straßenrand. Lassen sich gut panieren und braten wie ein Schnitzel.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2022)

Nun ist es der Echte?


----------



## zulu (25. September 2022)

der sieht echt aus


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2022)

Wenn ich nicht mehr  schreibe  war er kein Echter...


----------



## warrior (25. September 2022)

Hi,
Ich kenne das so.
Wenn der kleine Ring am Stiel leicht zu verschieben ist, ist es ein Parasol.


----------



## zulu (25. September 2022)

Bin jetzt zurück, kurz bevor das Gewitter los ging habe ich einen Kontrollgang gemacht.
Die Perlen sind weniger geworden, da wo es schattiger ist kommen aber immer noch frische raus.
Da wo vor ein paar Tagen der schöne Stein stand sind tatsächlich noch zwei kleinere Kollegen gewachsen.





Pfiffis sind immer noch keine da. Egal, Hallimasch kommt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und einer meiner Lieblinge, der Stockschwamm den ich gerne zur Suppe mag kommt auch so langsam auf den Buchenstümpfen.






Die Überraschung des Tages war eine Gruppe frischer Edelreizker
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
elzeizker .
	

		
			
		

		
	






extrem "blutig"

ist jetzt alles in der Pfanne
mit
	

		
			
		

		
	






und


----------



## zulu (25. September 2022)

Der ist auch schon da 







besser nicht in den in den


----------



## Chefkoch85 (25. September 2022)

Servus,

tolle Funde habt ihr da wieder...
Bei mir wars nicht so ergiebig aber immerhin...


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. September 2022)

Bei leider immer noch nicht ausreichendem Regen geht's scheinbar langsam los.


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. September 2022)

Flockenstieliege Hexenröhrlinge, Steinpilze, Parasol (noch kugelig finden wir sie am leckersten), Birkenpilze, Pfiffies, Rotfussröhrlinge und Edelreizker.


----------



## feko (25. September 2022)

Bis auf Champignons ist hier leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Der ist auch schon da
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419269
> ...


Welcher ist das?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (25. September 2022)

Knollenblätterpilz


----------



## zulu (26. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Welcher ist das?


Der Weisse oder der Gelbe. Kann man bei denen noch nicht richtig sehen.
Da gibt es  je nach Standort verschiedene Varianten.
Das waren für mich die ersten dieses Jahr .
Später kommen sie in Massen raus.
Der Deckel ist dann etwas gelblich.
Der Grüne kommt bei uns zuletzt und dann auch in Massen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Eben auf dem Weg zum Brötchen holen - nicht viel, aber der Mensch freut sich...
> Anhang anzeigen 419200
> Anhang anzeigen 419201


Da würde ich doch gleich noch ein Brot kaufen gehen!


----------



## Stippi68 (26. September 2022)

Der erste Pilz 2022!!!

Sonst gar nichts zu sehen. Wahrscheinlich auch gleichzeitig der letzte Pilz der Saison 2022.
Wahr sehr lecker mit Spagetti.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Der Weisse oder der Gelbe. Kann man bei denen noch nicht richtig sehen.
> Da gibt es  je nach Standort verschiedene Varianten.
> Das waren für mich die ersten dieses Jahr .
> Später kommen sie in Massen raus.
> ...


Hallo,

wobei der gelbe Knolli ja nur als ungenießbar gilt, nur der weiße und grüne gelten als tödlich giftig. Allerdings ist die Unterscheidung schon schwierig   .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wobei der gelbe Knolli ja nur als ungenießbar gilt, nur der weiße und grüne gelten als tödlich giftig. Allerdings ist die Unterscheidung schon schwierig   .
> 
> ...


Hallo,

wobei auch den gelben "nur" ungenießbaren Knolli niemand probieren bzw. essen sollte!


----------



## zulu (26. September 2022)

Schmeckt sogar gut, trotzdem Finger weg.
Der Grüne ist auch oft gelblich und steht zusammen mit den anderen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern extra mal einen anderen Heimweg genommen. Hatte allerdings kein Messer dabei. Hoffentlich steht sie heute noch!


Nachtrag vom Donnerstag!

Sie stand noch und Nachbarn hatte sie auch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2022)

Am Freitag habe ich mir dann extra Urlaub genommen. Hatte so ein seltsames Gefühl.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2022)

Und zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Impressionen von Gestern.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. September 2022)

Mal eine Frage zu den Fundorten: Viele von euch gehen in Wälder, könnt ihr sagen, welche Wälder für welche Pilzsorten am besten geeignet sind? 
Nadelwälder, Laub- und Mischwälder, wo habt ihr bisher eure besten Funde gemacht? 

Ich bin zwar Pilzanfänger, möchte aber gerne wissen, ob der Baumbestand ausschlaggebend für bestimmte Pilzsorten ist... 
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da bisher gemacht?


----------



## Peter117 (26. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch gleich noch ein Brot kaufen gehen!


Das mach' ich morgen...


----------



## eiszeit (26. September 2022)

Ich war heute Nachmittag noch mal.









Gerade mit dem putzen fertig geworden. Kein Wurm, 5kg eingefroren, 3 Kg werden getrocknet.


----------



## Mikesch (26. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> ... möchte aber gerne wissen, ob der Baumbestand ausschlaggebend für bestimmte Pilzsorten ist....


Viele Pilze leben in einer Symbiose mit Bäumen od. anderen Pflanzen.
Manchmal sagt das schon der Name, z. B. beim Birkenpilz.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den Fundorten: Viele von euch gehen in Wälder, könnt ihr sagen, welche Wälder für welche Pilzsorten am besten geeignet sind?
> Nadelwälder, Laub- und Mischwälder, wo habt ihr bisher eure besten Funde gemacht?
> 
> Ich bin zwar Pilzanfänger, möchte aber gerne wissen, ob der Baumbestand ausschlaggebend für bestimmte Pilzsorten ist...
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da bisher gemacht?


In kleinem Birkenwäldchen lohnt immer ein Besuch.
Da stehen gerne schon genannte Birkenpilze aber auch oft Rotkappen.

Steinpilze findet man gerne in felsigen,bergigeren Regionen.
Zumindest einige Sorten.

Braunkappen mögen gerne Fichtenwälder mit moosigen Böden.

Pfifferlinge finde ich nur an wenigen bestimmten Stellen.
An Hängen und oft wirklich im Unterholz.

Parasol findet man oft an Waldrändern.

Wiesenchampions sinnigerweise in Wiesen.

Mei da gibt's noch hunderte Möglichkeiten.

Hast ja schon auf zulu  seine Fotos gesehen.
Halimarsch wächst immer an Baumstümpfen genauso wie Stockschwämmchen.

Mit der Zeit weiß man dann schon wo man genau suchen sollte und wo ein gelangweilter Blick aus der Ferne reicht.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. September 2022)

Dann werde ich mal schauen....  Birkenwäldchen haben wir hier zwar nicht, sondern Kiefer- und Mischwälder mit vielen Weihern und einem Bach im Tal. Im Moment haben wir viel Regen, da sollten die Pilze eigentlich nur so sprießen!
Sehe ich natürlich an euren Erfolgen...
Glaube nicht an allzuviel Konkurrenz, da die Zufahrtswege alle schlammig, voller wassergefüllter Schlaglöcher und verblockt mit Steinen und Baumwurzeln sind, also im Moment fast unpassierbar mit Auto und Fahrrad...


----------



## pulpot (27. September 2022)

Kieferwälder sind gut. Wenn Moos wächst. Wenn viel Gras am Boden wächst, dann sollte man weitergehen, das lohnt oft nicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal schauen....  Birkenwäldchen haben wir hier zwar nicht,.



Da reicht schon oft ne Gruppe Birken im Mischwald oder einzelne Birken.
Da sollte mann immer mal einen Blick riskieren.

Wir haben eine Zufahrtsstraße zum Wald mit ein paar Birken links und rechts.
Auch da hab ich schon welche gefunden.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Impressionen von Gestern.


Petri! Bei mir im Wald standen nur 2 schöne Krause Glucken. Alles andere Fehlanzeige. So unterschiedlich kann es aussehen bei nur 20 km Entfernung...


----------



## warrior (27. September 2022)

Gestern habe ich auch die ersten Maroren gefunden.
Krause Glucke sind echt viele da.
Steinpilzen wieder nichts.


----------



## warrior (27. September 2022)

Kennt die jemand??


----------



## Lajos1 (27. September 2022)

Hallo,

noch ein Steinpilz-Tipp; dort wo Fliegenpilze sind lohnt es sich genauer hinzuschauen, Steinpilze mögen den gleichen Boden.

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. September 2022)

Warrior, das erste könnten Lungensaitlinge sein, sozusagen die Sommervariante des Austernsaitlings. Du musst immer schauen, das da noch ein Stiel vor dem seitlichen Schirm mit dran ist, sonst kann es auch der giftige ohrenförmige Saitling sein, im Zweifel natürlich Finger weg. Den zweiten kenne ich nicht, wirkt wie ein Baumpilz.


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. September 2022)

Ja Lajos, die Fliegenpilze werden auch als Steinpilzanzeiger bezeichnet. Sehr gut auf dem 4. Foto von Fischkopp zu erkennen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. September 2022)

Einen großen Korb habe ich mir schonmal besorgt. Ich bin ja mal schon gespannt auf mein erstes, gezieltes Suchen!  Schneidern werde ich bestimmt nicht, dazu bin ich zu sehr Optimist...  

Mal ne Frage: Wenn ich ne Glucke finde, wie wird die zubereitet?


----------



## Gert-Show (27. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Glucke finde, wie wird die zubereitet?


Säubern mit einer weichen Bürste (nicht waschen) und grob zerteilen. In etwas Butter anschwitzen (ich geb an der Stelle noch etwas Knoblauch hinzu) und nach 5-6 Minuten mit Salz, Pfeffer und einem Spritzer Sojasauce würzen. Anschließend Sahne hinzugeben und das Ganze 10 Minuten köcheln lassen, dann ggf. abbinden.
Fertig.


----------



## daci7 (27. September 2022)

Oder ein wenig kleiner zerteilen und dann eben keine Sahne dazu, sondern Milch-Ei-Mische und Rührei machen!


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. September 2022)

jo Männers, und dazu frische Tagliatelle, gab's letzten Freitag


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. September 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> jo Männers, und dazu frische Tagliatelle, gab's letzten Freitag
> Anhang anzeigen 419513


Geil. Rezept bitte


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. September 2022)

Jo gerne, obereinfach. Zwiebeln würfeln, ein bis zwei Knoblauchzehen reindrücken, beides in der Pfanne anschwitzen. Klucke trocken putzen (wie Gert schon schrieb, Pilze nie waschen!), mit den Fingern auseinanderzupfen, dabei Nadeln und Kleinlebewesen entfernen, dann zu den Zwiebeln in die Pfanne. Wenn viel Flüssigkeit in der Pfanne ist, bischen runterkochen. Wenn nur noch wenig Flüssigkeit in der Pfanne ist, die Sahne in die Pfanne, Hitze etwas runter und kurz einkochen. Die Sahne nimmt herrlich den Pilzgeschmack auf. Wir machen gerne 1-2 Hände andere Pilze dazu (Steinie, Pfiffie), da die Klucken schon ein intensives Aroma haben. Mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle und etwas Muskat abschmecken (sehr gut passt auch etwas frischer Salbei).
Die Soße auf die Tagliatelle, Parmagiano rauf und futtern. 
Guten Appetit (es gibt sehr viele Klucken gerade, das soll an dem trockenen Sommer liegen)


----------



## vonda1909 (27. September 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich war heute Nachmittag noch mal.
> Anhang anzeigen 419469
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419470
> ...


Wie machst du das mit dem Einfrieren?


----------



## eiszeit (27. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wie machst du das mit dem Einfrieren?


Ich geb die Beutel zuerst in den Schnellfroster,
dann ins normale Fach des Gefrierschrankes.

Nach dem schnippeln, Ware nochmal abwaschen, abtropfen lassen, rein in den Beutel, Luft heraus, Beutel beschriften und ab -wie oben beschrieben- in den Gefrierschrank.

Kurz noch zum trocknen, da nehm ich die etwas größeren Pilze. Trockne aber immer die Pilze ohne die Röhren und eben die Stiele die schwammig sind. Bei den Stielen immer in Längsrichtung schneiden, ansonsten zerfällt der Stiel. Mit meinem Trockner brauchen die Pilze dann um die 9 Stunden. Lass aber denn Trockner auf der untersten Stufe laufen, da bleibt das Trockengut schön hell.

So sieht das Ergebnis z. B. dann aus.


----------



## Peter117 (27. September 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Das mach' ich morgen...



Watt'n Glück, dass ich auf Fischkopp 1961 gehört und noch ein Brot mitgenommen hab'...


----------



## Gert-Show (27. September 2022)

Die beiden Glucken von gestern, nach meinem Rezept, mit Petersilienkartoffeln und Dorschfilet. Interessante und leckere Kombination.


----------



## silverfish (27. September 2022)

War ja heute im Wald nur auf Durchreise . Und richtig , drei Meter hinter dem Fliegenpilz standen andere Kameraden. Das Soffbeutelchen aus dem Rucksack und rein.


----------



## warrior (27. September 2022)

Hi zusammen.
Wir waren vor Jahren auf einer Pilz Exkursion mit Fachmann. Er meinte damals, dass die Krause Glucke der einzige Pilz ist den man mit Wasser waschen kann. Wir haben gestern unsere mit Salzwasser abgespült. Da kam schon einiges an Schmutz heraus.

Und ganz wichtig: nie Zwiebel und Pilze zusammen anbraten. Denn die Pilze nehmen ganz schnell den Geschmack der Zwiebel an. Immer separat anbraten.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. September 2022)

Genau, Zwiebel ist zu dominant.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (27. September 2022)

Ich schneide sie so, wie ich sie auch später braten will, Gefrierbeutel, möglichst viel Luft raus und ab dafür.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. September 2022)

wir hatten die Tage auch endlich mal Zeit, in den Wald zu gehen......









super lecker, wenig Abfall, kaum madig...
gesammelt südlich von Berlin in der Nähe von Wünsdorf ......................


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Die Fliegen- und Steinpilzgeschichte stimmt leider nicht überall. In meiner Kindheit gab es sehr viele (und große!) von beiden - Sandboden mit Blaubeergestrüpp und sonst wenig Unterholz zwischen den Kiefern.

Gestern beim Bogenschießen konnte ich massig Fliegenpilze in allen Größen sehen aber leider keinen einzigen Steini. 
Hier ist der Boden kalkhaltig, es gibt keine Blau- aber dafür eine Unmenge Brombeerpflanzen. 

Schirmpilze gibt es bereits in ordentlicher Größe und allerhand (massenhaft) Arten, die ich nicht sicher bestimmen kann und lieber nicht abschlagen würde.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. September 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> Wir waren vor Jahren auf einer Pilz Exkursion mit Fachmann. Er meinte damals, dass die Krause Glucke der einzige Pilz ist den man mit Wasser waschen kann. Wir haben gestern unsere mit Salzwasser abgespült. Da kam schon einiges an Schmutz heraus.
> 
> Und ganz wichtig: nie Zwiebel und Pilze zusammen anbraten. Denn die Pilze nehmen ganz schnell den Geschmack der Zwiebel an. Immer separat anbraten.


Bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Der Krause Glucke schadet das abwaschen gar nicht. Mache dies schon seit Ewigkeiten so. 
Früher habe ich sie immer verkleinert und dann in eine große Schüssel mit Wasser gegeben. Das Getier sucht dann sofort das Weite. Der schwere Dreck wie Erde und Sand sinken nach unten und alles Andere treibt auf und kann abgeschüttet werden. Mittlerweile werfe ich die Brocken allerdings in ein großes Sieb, so eines mit Schlitzen, dann kurz die Brause mit ordentlich Druck darauf und die Sache hat sich erledigt.

Bei den Pfifferlinge, die ja doch oft auch sehr dreckbehaftet sind, gehe ich genau so vor. Abspülen ist gar kein Problem, wohingegen das Einweichen natürlich unterlassen werden sollte.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> *Die Fliegen- und Steinpilzgeschichte stimmt leider nicht überall.* In meiner Kindheit gab es sehr viele (und große!) von beiden - Sandboden mit Blaubeergestrüpp und sonst wenig Unterholz zwischen den Kiefern.
> 
> Gestern beim Bogenschießen konnte ich massig Fliegenpilze in allen Größen sehen aber leider keinen einzigen Steini.
> Hier ist der Boden kalkhaltig, es gibt keine Blau- aber dafür eine Unmenge Brombeerpflanzen.
> ...


Auch Dir stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Ich habe so einige Steinpilzplätze, da stand weit und breit noch nie ein Fliegenpilz in der Nähe. 
Umgekehrt, massenhaft Fliegenpilze aber keine Steinpilze ist ebenso normal. 
Erwähne dies nur für Jene, die solch einen Fliegenpilzstandort durchstreifen und verzweifelt den Steini suchen. Kann muss aber nicht!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. September 2022)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Rezept für eine leckere Pilzsoße, die auf ein Jägerschnitzel gehört?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. September 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Jo gerne, obereinfach. Zwiebeln würfeln, ein bis zwei Knoblauchzehen reindrücken, beides in der Pfanne anschwitzen. Klucke trocken putzen (wie Gert schon schrieb, Pilze nie waschen!), mit den Fingern auseinanderzupfen, dabei Nadeln und Kleinlebewesen entfernen, dann zu den Zwiebeln in die Pfanne. Wenn viel Flüssigkeit in der Pfanne ist, bischen runterkochen. Wenn nur noch wenig Flüssigkeit in der Pfanne ist, die Sahne in die Pfanne, Hitze etwas runter und kurz einkochen. Die Sahne nimmt herrlich den Pilzgeschmack auf. Wir machen gerne 1-2 Hände andere Pilze dazu (Steinie, Pfiffie), da die Klucken schon ein intensives Aroma haben. Mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle und etwas Muskat abschmecken (sehr gut passt auch etwas frischer Salbei).
> Die Soße auf die Tagliatelle, Parmagiano rauf und futtern.
> Guten Appetit (es gibt sehr viele Klucken gerade, das soll an dem trockenen Sommer liegen)


Klingt mega lecker... Danke!


----------



## feko (28. September 2022)

Hier hat es 4 Grad  heute morgen gehabt. 
Ich schau momentan sehr konzentriert an sonst zuverlässigen Stellen, 
Aber so gut wie keine Röhrlinge.
Bei den Temperaturen habe ich für dies Jahr wenig Hoffnung. 
Dafür hat es hier in 2 Tagen 33 l auf den m2 geregnet,das ist sehr erfreulich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. September 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Hier hat es 4 Grad  heute morgen gehabt.
> Ich schau momentan sehr konzentriert an sonst zuverlässigen Stellen,
> Aber so gut wie keine Röhrlinge.
> Bei den Temperaturen habe ich für dies Jahr wenig Hoffnung.
> Dafür hat es hier in 2 Tagen 33 l auf den m2 geregnet,das ist sehr erfreulich.


Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Zwar viel Regen, aber eben auch schon kalt mit Frost in der letzten Woche. Sehr mühsames Pilzesammeln momentan. Ich denke auch, dass dieses Jahr nicht mehr viel passieren wird...


----------



## bonobo (28. September 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Hier hat es 4 Grad  heute morgen gehabt.
> [...]
> Bei den Temperaturen habe ich für dies Jahr wenig Hoffnung.


4°C ist wirklich kritisch. Wird ja immer in zwei Metern Höhe gemessen. Je nach Lage ist es am Boden 3 - 5 Grad kühler.
Bezüglich Frost kann ich diese Wetterkarte empfehlen








						Tiefsttemperatur am Erdboden Deutschland - Vorhersage Tiefstwerte am Boden - WetterOnline
					

Tiefsttemperatur am Erdboden Deutschland - Vorhersage der Tiefstwerte am Boden auf einer anschaulichen Farbkarte von wetteronline.de




					www.wetteronline.de
				



Leider fehlt der Rückblick.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. September 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Hier hat es 4 Grad  heute morgen gehabt.
> Ich schau momentan sehr konzentriert an sonst zuverlässigen Stellen,
> Aber so gut wie keine Röhrlinge.
> Bei den Temperaturen habe ich für dies Jahr wenig Hoffnung.
> Dafür hat es hier in 2 Tagen 33 l auf den m2 geregnet,das ist sehr erfreulich.


Die kommen noch, am Freitag hatte es bei meinem Ausflug anfänglich nur 3c!


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. September 2022)

Ich staune mit Neid und bedauere,  dass ich mich noch nicht aufraffen konnte. 
Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub. Mal schauen, ob ich da etwas ins Körbchen bekomme!
Habe die letzten Jahre aber zum Teil bis weit in den November Maronen sammeln können.
Das würde mich schon wundern, wenn es dieses Jahr nicht auch klappt.

Nur mit den Steinis habe ich bisweilen wirklich nicht viel vorzuweisen.


----------



## vonda1909 (28. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal schauen....  Birkenwäldchen haben wir hier zwar nicht, sondern Kiefer- und Mischwälder mit vielen Weihern und einem Bach im Tal. Im Moment haben wir viel Regen, da sollten die Pilze eigentlich nur so sprießen!
> Sehe ich natürlich an euren Erfolgen...
> Glaube nicht an allzuviel Konkurrenz, da die Zufahrtswege alle schlammig, voller wassergefüllter Schlaglöcher und verblockt mit Steinen und Baumwurzeln sind, also im Moment fast unpassierbar mit Auto und Fahrrad...


Birken findest  du oft an Bahndämmen das reicht  oft aus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2022)

Ich muss auch mal los, es ist immer wieder eine Freude wenn man schöne Steinpilze findet…


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal los, es ist immer wieder eine Freude wenn man schöne Steinpilze findet…


Tagesablauf: Arbeiten - Feierabend Spaziergang im Wald - Buhnen Hopping!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. September 2022)

Neee, der Ablauf stimmt ja gar nicht. Habe den Mittagspausen- Spaziergang von dem ich gerade zurück komme ganz vergessen!


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2022)

dazu muss ich nichts sagen- hatte nicht mal ein Messer mit:


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. September 2022)

War heute das erste Mal los für 2,5h, das ist die Ausbeute!  Was sind das für welche (außer dem Tintling)?


----------



## Chefkoch85 (28. September 2022)

Hi, 
sieht für mich nach rotfußrörlingen aus, das in der Mitte könnten auch maronen sein. Sieht auf jeden Fall größten teils leider nicht mehr brauchbar aus. 
Manche nehmen die rotfüße wohl gerne mit, ich lass die immer stehen. Erstens sind sie geschmacklich nix tolles und zweites sind die schnell schimmelig.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. September 2022)

Danke für deine schnelle Bestimmung, Chefkoch85!  Bei uns gibt nur diese beiden Arten, von denen ich weiß, daß man die essen darf/kann... Mache mich jetzt mal ans putzen, dann frier ich sie ein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2022)

Wie schon öfter von mir erwähnt, man kann alle Pilze essen aber manche nur einmal…


----------



## warrior (28. September 2022)

So heute endlich auch die ersten Steinpilze gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das falsche oder richtige Pfifferlinge sind?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> So heute endlich auch die ersten Steinpilze gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das falsche oder richtige Pfifferlinge sind?


Hallo,

der oben rechts im Korb sieht mir nach einem falschen aus. Das macht aber nichts, da er schon essbar ist, gilt halt als minderwertig.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## warrior (28. September 2022)

Die Standen alle zusammen. Deshalb glaube ich das es ein und dieselbe Sorte ist. Bin mir nur nicht sicher. 
Falsche sind im Schnitt einfarbig. Echte weiß mit gelben Rand, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein gutes Rezept für eine leckere Pilzsoße, die auf ein Jägerschnitzel gehört?


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Die Standen alle zusammen. Deshalb glaube ich das es ein und dieselbe Sorte ist. Bin mir nur nicht sicher.
> Falsche sind im Schnitt einfarbig. Echte weiß mit gelben Rand, oder irre ich mich da?


wenn  Du Dir die Lamellen anschaust- das sieht aus, wie ein "falscher Fufziger", die sind auch von der Konsistenz her eher gummiartig;-))




__





						falscher pfifferling - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. September 2022)

Was meint ihr… Champignons?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Was meint ihr… Champignons?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419583
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419582


Hallo,

ja, aber zu alt. Taugen nur noch zum wegwerfen.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein gutes Rezept für eine leckere Pilzsoße, die auf ein Jägerschnitzel gehört?


1 kleine Zwiebel sehr fein schneiden, mit 2 Esslöffel Butter  glasig anbraten. Dann 500 gr Champions geputzt und zerteilt dazugeben und 3 Min anbraten. Dann das ganze mit 1 geh. Teelöffel Mehl überstäuben. Dann noch Salz und Pfeffer dazu geben. Nach und nach 3 bis 5 Eßlöffel Wasser zufügen und zugedeckt bei milder Hitze ca. 3-5 Min dünsten. Dabei umrühren und nach Bedarf noch etwas Wasser dazugeben. Zum Schluß ein halbes Bund feingehackte Petersilie und drei bis vier Eßlöffel saure Sahne oder Chreme fraiche unterrühren, evtl. noch mal nachwürzen. 
Die Zeiten beziehen sich auf Champions, bei anderen Pilzen kann die Garzeit länger sein, das entzieht sich mir.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. September 2022)

Da habe ich eben noch so Gejammert, keine Steinpilze, Mimimi, angetrieben von Euren tollen Funden bin ich kurz an einer neuen Stelle gewesen. Naja, es war ein steiniger weg. Über 4 Kg habe ich zusammen bekommen. Der große alleine hatte knapp 1 Kg. Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Würmer und Schädlinge Fehlanzeige....


----------



## bonobo (28. September 2022)

Tolle (P)Funde Aalzheimer und co.

warrior: Die falschen Pfifferling sind dieses Jahr sehr häufig. Wenn sie auf dem Hut zweifarbig sind wie auf Deinen Fotos (innen orange, außen hellorange) werden sie nicht nach Pfifferlinge schmecken. 

Bei den Steinis findet jetzt das südliche NRW mit...


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. September 2022)

Das hat echt Spaß gemacht. Wahnsinns teile und absolut rein. 9 Backbleche trockenpilze


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2022)

Schöne Pilze Jungs …
Werde morgen auch mal los, muss mir neue Stelle suchen weil mein Super-Wald nicht mehr steht …
Schöner Brocken Torsten…
Frage mich aber gerade, wer von euch beiden auf dem Bild der Glückspilz ist 




	

		
			
		

		
	
???


----------



## yukonjack (28. September 2022)

So einen hab ich heute auch gefunden


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schöne Pilze Jungs …
> Werde morgen auch mal los, muss mir neue Stelle suchen weil mein Super-Wald nicht mehr steht …
> Schöner Brocken Torsten…
> Frage mich aber gerade, wer von euch beiden auf dem Bild der Glückspilz ist
> ...


Ich weiß es. Nach Feierabend habe ich dann noch ein Glückspils gefunden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2022)

Dann mal  …


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. September 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> So heute endlich auch die ersten Steinpilze gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das falsche oder richtige Pfifferlinge sind?


Das sind definitiv keine Pfifferlinge!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Dann mal  …


Keine gute Idee, beim verspeisen von Pilzen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, beim verspeisen von Pilzen!


Das war mit zum verspeisen gestern zu spät.
Wurden alle getrocknet für zukünftige Anwendung


----------



## vonda1909 (29. September 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> dazu muss ich nichts sagen- hatte nicht mal ein Messer mit:


Was liegt dort als Größenvergleich?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. September 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was liegt dort als Größenvergleich?


Zündhölzer = Streichhölzer- (Schachtel) steht doch drauf.


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Auf dem Weg zum Wasser jede Menge Champies.


----------



## feko (29. September 2022)

Ui ich wurde doch fündig. 
Einen Korb voll Steinpilz gab es.
Aber nicht nur pilz hab ich gefunden sondern auch dies:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Wasser jede Menge Champies.


Das Bild ist zwar sehr unscharf aber ich wage mich trotzdem an die Aussage, dass dies keine Champions sind.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. September 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ui ich wurde doch fündig.
> Einen Korb voll Steinpilz gab es.
> Aber nicht nur pilz hab ich gefunden sondern auch dies:
> Anhang anzeigen 419638


Sonnenstrahlen die den Waldboden erreichen!?
Einen neuen Waldweg!? 
Ein erholsames Plätzchen!?


----------



## feko (29. September 2022)

Alles zusammen
Vor allem Einklang mit der Natur


----------



## feko (29. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sonnenstrahlen die den Waldboden erreichen!?
> Einen neuen Waldweg!?
> Ein erholsames Plätzchen!?


Banause. Ich hab halt einen Moment hier wider gegeben. Die schönen Seiten des Lebens. Muß auch keiner drauf anspringen.


----------



## eiszeit (29. September 2022)

War auch wieder unterwegs.




Moossteinpilz, man sieht nur das Köpfchen. Den größte Teil vom Pilz sieht man nicht





Moosgrassteinpilz, schon etwas angeknappert





Fichtenholzsteinpilz





getarnte Steinplize





enttarnte Steinpilze





Elf auf einem Streich, oje und der Korb ist voll





Rotkappen gab es auch, lies ich aber stehen





auch der Parasol war da, nahm aber nur Steinplize mit




Das nächste mal nehm ich den größeren Korb mit, heute wurde am Schluß die Jacke entfremdet.
,


----------



## zulu (29. September 2022)

geht ja ganz schön ab hier
die zwei steine vom sonntag habe ich gleich in den kühlschrank 
erst gestern wieder raus und ganz simpel gemacht




vorbereitet waren gedünstete zwiebeln mit speckwürfeln




die waren zur hälfte für Kürbissuppe gedacht.
ein paar kartoffeln waren ebenfalls zur hand
die pilze kamen absolut top aus der kühlung
nur mit butter 
	

		
			
		

		
	





scharf anbraten, dann kommt das volle aroma.





ganz einfach sehr gut
3 tage nach dem fund


----------



## Ladi74 (29. September 2022)

Oh man, ihr macht einen richtig heiss!
Morgen geht's auch in den Wald. Scheixx auf Arbeit!
Gab eh die Anweisung, dass ich nen ruhigen machen soll. Da kommt Pilze suchen, während der Arbeitszeit grade recht.
Mal gucken, was bei Grafenwöhr geht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. September 2022)

Kann man bei jungen, kleinen Pilzen diesen Schwamm unter der Kappe mitessen oder sollte man diesen immer entfernen?


----------



## eiszeit (29. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann man bei jungen, kleinen Pilzen diesen Schwamm unter der Kappe mitessen oder sollte man diesen immer entfernen?


Bei ganz jungen Steinpilzen und wenn der Schwamm nicht leicht weg geht könnte man die Röhren dran lassen. 
Wenn der Schwamm gut weg geht nehm ich ihn weg. 
Bei älteren Steinpilzen nehm ich den Schwamm weg, auch wenn ich sie trockne.
Man will ja 1a Qualität.


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist zwar sehr unscharf aber ich wage mich trotzdem an die Aussage, dass dies keine Champions sind.


Oh doch . Hab beim Rückmarsch extra Stop gemacht und 2 umgedreht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2022)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs aber meine Spots wo ich noch vor drei Jahren den Korb in ein bis zwei Stündchen voll hatte waren heute reinste Katastrophe …
Von einen gesunden Wald und einer guten Bodenkultur für Pilze war nicht zu denken…Noch nicht mal irgendwelche giftigen Pilze sind da gewachsen, wo sonst alles voll war…
Mein Problem ist erstmal ein neuen Wald zu finden…


----------



## zulu (29. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann man bei jungen, kleinen Pilzen diesen Schwamm unter der Kappe mitessen oder sollte man diesen immer entfernen?


es gibt leute die machen das immer weg

ist aber nur nötig wenn die Mücke schon drin ist 
das sieht man im anschnitt

so wie es bei allen hier so aussieht sind in diesem jahr 
die pilze wurm/maden - frei.

so gibt es keinen grund die röhren zu entfernen


----------



## bw1 (29. September 2022)

Hier haben gerade die Fichtenwälder auch extrem gelitten, an früher produktiven Stellen ist teilweise gar nix zu finden.

Den Schwamm entferne ich nur bei sehr alten Pilzen bzw. bei Befall, ansonsten esse ich den gerne mit. Aber mir sind auch ältere Pilze, deren Konsistenz ins zäh-schwabbelige tendiert, am liebsten.  Da lasse ich nen jungen Steinpilz eher mal stehen. Das sieht aber vermutlich die Mehrheit anders.


----------



## eiszeit (29. September 2022)

bw1 schrieb:


> Hier haben gerade die Fichtenwälder auch extrem gelitten, an früher produktiven Stellen ist teilweise gar nix zu finden.
> 
> Den Schwamm entferne ich nur bei sehr alten Pilzen bzw. bei Befall, ansonsten esse ich den gerne mit. Aber mir sind auch ältere Pilze, deren Konsistenz ins zäh-schwabbelige tendiert, am liebsten.  Da lasse ich nen jungen Steinpilz eher mal stehen. Das sieht aber vermutlich die Mehrheit anders.


Yep, das macht jeder auf seine Art. Ich z. B. lass die alten schwabeligen (grüne Röhren) stehen, da können sie aussamen (aussporen) und für Nachschub ist gesorgt.
Überprüfe die "Alten" indem ich oben mit dem Finger draufdrücke.


----------



## Kay1 (29. September 2022)

Wäre es nicht schön, wenn wir zu den Pilz Bildern sagen würden in welchem Bundesland die Pilze gefunden wurden. Ist doch für alle interessant und es müsste ja kein genauer Platz verraten werden.


----------



## Windfinder (30. September 2022)

Nordwestmecklenburg!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. September 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Banause. Ich hab halt einen Moment hier wider gegeben. Die schönen Seiten des Lebens. Muß auch keiner drauf anspringen.


Na, na na, den Banausen hättest Du dir ruhig sparen können. 
Mich hat das Bild direkt angesprochen. Denn auch ich genieße jede freie Minute in der Natur.
Ich war aber gewiss nicht der Einzige der überlegt hat, ob dies vielleicht ein Suchbild ist und es da sonst irgendwo noch etwas zu erkennen / entdecken gibt.


----------



## feko (30. September 2022)

Oh alles gut.
Ich entschuldige mich. 
Heute morgen schau ich aufs Thermometer und es dürfte 0 Grad gehabt haben die Nacht.
Lg


----------



## eiszeit (30. September 2022)

Gestern und die Nacht durch getrocknet.
Aus 1 Kg Frischpilz (geputzt und ohne Röhren) wurden 78 g getrocknete Ware.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann man bei jungen, kleinen Pilzen diesen Schwamm unter der Kappe mitessen oder sollte man diesen immer entfernen?


Wenn der Schwamm stark verschmutz oder Verdacht auf Insektenbewohner hat, nehme ich Ihn weg. Ansonsten lasse ich Ihn dran, gerade wenn er schön fest ist, auch beim trocknen. Da steckt ne ganze Menge Aroma drin. Aber das Auge isst mit. Total schmuddelige oder "verblaute" Schwämme landen im Biomüll. Zu alte Pilze versuche ich auch stehen zu lassen, damit die ausporen können. Der Drucktest hilft da häufig.

Drillsucht69 
Schade Thomas. Das ist echt Bitter wenn man teilweise sieht, was Trockenheit und Borkenkäfer aus den Wäldern machen. Bin selbst (Klein)Waldbesitzer, und immer froh, wenn mein Baumbestand gut durch den Sommer kommt.


----------



## silverfish (30. September 2022)

Mal ein Zwischeneinwurf. Ich hab immer Pilze einfach nur auf Papier ausgebreitet getrocknet. Ohne zusätzliche Wärmeguelle . Hatte mir dazu extra eine Stellage gebaut.Leider auch beim Umzug geopfert.Geht aber auch ,wenn kein Platz ist ,Zeitungspapier auf Schränken.
Es dauert sicherlich einige Tage,aber ich benötige keine zusätzliche Energie und Aroma bleibt stärker erhalten. Nie vergessen ,lüften ist wichtiger als heizen !!!

Achso.
Steinpilz- nördl.Brandenburg


----------



## angler1996 (30. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Mal ein Zwischeneinwurf. Ich hab immer Pilze einfach nur auf Papier ausgebreitet getrocknet. Ohne zusätzliche Wärmeguelle . Hatte mir dazu extra eine Stellage gebaut.Leider auch beim Umzug geopfert.Geht aber auch ,wenn kein Platz ist ,Zeitungspapier auf Schränken.
> Es dauert sicherlich einige Tage,aber ich benötige keine zusätzliche Energie und Aroma bleibt stärker erhalten. Nie vergessen ,lüften ist wichtiger als heizen !!!
> 
> Achso.
> Steinpilz- nördl.Brandenburg


nimm bitte Küpa - das ohne leckere Druckerschwärze;-))


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. September 2022)

Andere suchen Pilze und vor lauter  falscher Bäume konnte ich nicht den richtigen Wald für mich finden …
Bin gestern noch bisschen rumgefahren aber auf Anhieb nix gefunden auf fremden Gebiet, bestimmt nur falsche Ecke oder von Laubbäumen getarnt aus dem Auto heraus… Jetzt im Winter wenn der Laub fällt werde ich mein Augenmerk auf die Nadelbäume und gewisse Schonung im Wald verstärken, waren überwiegend nur Mischwälder hier in der Gegend…

Meine Hotspots sind „ääähhm waren“ im Umkreis von Dortmund ( Schwerte/Iserlohn/Hemer)…


----------



## pulpot (30. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 :
Meine Frau und Tochter waren im Herbst 2018 mal hier zur Kur:









						Mutter-/Vater-Kind-Kurklinik Gut Holmecke UNIVITA · Holmecker Weg 50, 58675 Hemer
					

★★★★☆ · Fachklinik




					www.google.de
				




Als ich sie abgeholt hatte, sind wir noch etwas in den umliegenden Wäldern spazieren gegangen und hatten zufällig ein paar Steinpilze gefunden. damals konnte man dort kostenlos parken und reine Fichtenwälder gab es auch dort oben. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Tip.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Mal ein Zwischeneinwurf. Ich hab immer Pilze einfach nur auf Papier ausgebreitet getrocknet. Ohne zusätzliche Wärmeguelle . Hatte mir dazu extra eine Stellage gebaut.Leider auch beim Umzug geopfert.Geht aber auch ,wenn kein Platz ist ,Zeitungspapier auf Schränken.
> Es dauert sicherlich einige Tage,aber ich benötige keine zusätzliche Energie und Aroma bleibt stärker erhalten. Nie vergessen ,lüften ist wichtiger als heizen !!!


Ich lege die nach dem antrocknen im Backofen immer auf Backpapier und breite Sie dann auf der oberen Platte meines Specksteinofens aus.
Dort dürfen Sie dann noch 1-2 Wochen liegen bevor ich Sie ins Glas packe.


----------



## Kay1 (30. September 2022)

Ich schneide die in Scheiben und fädel sie dann auf eine Schnur. Die hänge ich dann auf den Dachboden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. September 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Drillsucht69 :
> Meine Frau und Tochter waren im Herbst 2018 mal hier zur Kur:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir… Wenn ich da zu meinem Angeldealer wegen speziellen Gummis hinfahre,  schaue ich es mir an… Ist ja nicht weit von… in der Region waren ziemlich viele Wälder platt, ich hoffe das die noch intakt sind…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. September 2022)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Ich schneide die in Scheiben und fädel sie dann auf eine Schnur. Die hänge ich dann auf den Dachboden


Da verstauben sie dann, setzen evtl. auch Spinnweben an? Keine besonders hygienische Art, getrocknete Pilze so aufzubewahren! 

Lieber, wie Torsten (Aalzheimer) es praktiziert, in einem (Eimach) Glas die getrockneten Pilze zu lagern. Vakuumieren könnte man die auch... Einen Teil könnte man noch mahlen und das Pilzmehl als Grundlage für Soßen und Suppen verwenden. 

Hat jemand schon mal Pilzkonserven hergestellt, in etwa so, wie die im Glas oder in der Dose, die es zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ja, wie geht das?


----------



## Localhorst (30. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es dann auch eine Krause Glucke in Sahne Sauce mit Spätzle geschwenkt. Wirklich köstlich diese etwas komisch daher kommenden Schwämme...

(Gefunden in der nördlichen Eifel, wo immer noch keine steinis im Wald zu sehen sind...)

Ach ja, der sous vide gegarte Rehrücken vom befreundeten Jäger, war auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2022)

Jahrhunderte- oder sogar jahrtausendel ang wurden oder werden Lebensmittel aufgehängt und so gelagert. Der Hygienewahn führt leider bisweilen zum Verlust des gesunden Menschenverstandes.

Im übrigen schrob Kay, dass sie so getrocknet werden, ob sie dann auch so aufbewahrt werden?


----------



## Kay1 (30. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Da verstauben sie dann, setzen evtl. auch Spinnweben an? Keine besonders hygienische Art, getrocknete Pilze so aufzubewahren!
> 
> Lieber, wie Torsten (Aalzheimer) es praktiziert, in einem (Eimach) Glas die getrockneten Pilze zu lagern. Vakuumieren könnte man die auch... Einen Teil könnte man noch mahlen und das Pilzmehl als Grundlage für Soßen und Suppen verwenden.
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal Pilzkonserven hergestellt, in etwa so, wie die im Glas oder in der Dose, die es zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ja, wie geht das?


Natürlich kommen die getrockneten Pilze dann auch gleich in einen Einmachglas. Kann gut sein dass dann da mal ein bisschen Staub mit bei ist, aber so wird es bei mir in der Familie seit vielen Generationen gemacht und bisher hat es meines Wissens nie jemanden geschadet


----------



## Nelearts (30. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Da verstauben sie dann, setzen evtl. auch Spinnweben an? Keine besonders hygienische Art, getrocknete Pilze so aufzubewahren!
> 
> Lieber, wie Torsten (Aalzheimer) es praktiziert, in einem (Eimach) Glas die getrockneten Pilze zu lagern. Vakuumieren könnte man die auch... Einen Teil könnte man noch mahlen und das Pilzmehl als Grundlage für Soßen und Suppen verwenden.
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal Pilzkonserven hergestellt, in etwa so, wie die im Glas oder in der Dose, die es zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ja, wie geht das?



Also trocknen tue ich die auf einem Fliegengitter. Die gibt es, meistens im Frühjahr bei den üblichen Discountern. Mit Alurahmen den man selber auf die passende Grüße zurecht sägen kann. Kann man also frei wählen! Als Fliegengitter sind die Dinger absoluter Schrott aber als Trockengitter ideal.
Geschnittene Pilze darauf ausbreiten und sie bekommen von allen Seiten Frischluft.
Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick bekommt man auch mehrere Etagen hin.
Getrocknete Pilze dann in ein verschraubbares Einmachglas. Wichtig!, je nach Größe des Glases ein bis zwei Esslöffel normales Salz mit rein. Das bindet eventuelle Restfeuchte und kann später als aromatisiertes Salz verwendet werden.

Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## eiszeit (30. September 2022)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Wichtig!, je nach Größe des Glases ein bis zwei Esslöffel normales Salz mit rein. Das bindet eventuelle Restfeuchte und kann später als aromatisiertes Salz verwendet werden.
> 
> Gruß, Nelearts


Ah, Danke für die Info. Das mit dem Salz kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Ostseesilber (30. September 2022)

Nordbrandenburg:












total krass was da gerade abläuft, von 0 auf 100 in einer Woche. Viele Steinies noch klein und fest, aber auch die großen sind madenfrei.
Das erste mal die Kuhmäuler mitgenommen und ich fand sie sehr lecker, leicht säuerlich.


----------



## Ladi74 (30. September 2022)

Wie angekündigt, war ich heute früh für 2Stunden im Fichen-Wald bei Grafenwöhr.
Hab nur Maronen und Steinpilze mitgenommen, da ich andere Pilze nicht sicher erkenne.
Alle sind Madenfrei und mit wenig Schneckenfraß.
Glaube, an einer Stelle stand auch ein Satanspilz (bräunlicher Schirm, rote Röhren, Stiel rötlich-bläulich), Hab kein Foto gemacht.
Die Maronen wurden schon gebraten und aufgegessen. Die Steinis liegen auf dem Fliegengitter zum Trocknen.

Übrigens, die Pilze wurden nach Sachsen-Anhalt "exportiert".
Danke an die Oberpfälzer!


----------



## Schilfsänger (30. September 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt, war ich heute früh für 2Stunden im Fichen-Wald bei Grafenwöhr.


Na, da liegt doch bestimmt noch ne Menge Pulverdampf druff.  Schöne Ausbeute !


----------



## Schilfsänger (30. September 2022)

Außer dieser umgelatschten Hundsrute und ein paar Butterröhrlingen (werden nicht mehr vertragen) ist hier weit und breit nix. (mehr) Wahrscheinlich liegt es am immer dichter werdenden Wäldchen.


----------



## Ladi74 (30. September 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Na, da liegt doch bestimmt noch ne Menge Pulverdampf druff.  Schöne Ausbeute !


Nee, der Übungsplatz liegt auf der anderen Seite vom Ort.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2022)

Pilze sammeln macht Spaß haben se gesagt....scheix Schlepperei.


----------



## silverfish (30. September 2022)

Der Pilz wächst nicht weit vom Hut .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. September 2022)




----------



## Ostseesilber (30. September 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Satanspilz (bräunlicher Schirm, rote Röhren, Stiel rötlich-bläulich), Hab kein Foto gemacht.


Bräunlicher wildlederartiger Schirm könnte auch ein flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling gewesen sein. Satansröhrling hat eher einen kalkfarbenen oder grauweißen Schirm. Am Stiel hat er, besonders direkt unter dem Schirm ein rötliches Netz auf gelblichem Grund, während der Flockenstielige eben rötliche Flocken statt eines Netzes hat. Manchmal nicht ganz einfach auseinander zu halten. Bring doch mal bitte ein Foto mit das nächste Mal. 
Satansröhrling ist auch sehr selten geworden, ich hab erst einmal einen gefunden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2022)

Nelearts 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Salz. Das kannte ich auch nicht. Kannst du noch etwas näher auf die  Verbindung Salzmenge und Glasgröße eingehen? Und das Salz zu erst rein oder zum Abschluss drüber?


----------



## Localhorst (1. Oktober 2022)

Gefunden am Niederrhein, gerade von dem riesenbovisten hätte ich locker ein paar Wäschekörbe füllen können, will aber erst Mal ein paar Schnitzel davon testen


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Gefunden am Niederrhein, gerade von dem riesenbovisten hätte ich locker ein paar Wäschekörbe füllen können, will aber erst Mal ein paar Schnitzel davon testen
> Anhang anzeigen 419872
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419873


Etwas fröhlicher bitte


----------



## zulu (1. Oktober 2022)

Wenn er reingebissen hat wird er kaum fröhlicher gucken
so muss Styropor schmecken.


----------



## Peter117 (1. Oktober 2022)

Die Riesenboviste haben vor 30 Jahren zuletzt gefunden - wir haben damals die Haut abgepellt und die Schnitzelscheiben einmal blanchiert/abgekocht. Danach gewürzt und gebraten. Hat uns immer gut geschmeckt...


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Oktober 2022)

Heute gabs ne kleine Portion.
War mal wieder im " alten " Heimatwald.
Heute waren aber reichlich Sammler unterwegs.





Allerdings waren reichlich andere Rotfussröhrlinge und sämtliche Filzröhrlinge in Massen zu finden.


----------



## zulu (1. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir ebenfalls "Filzröhrlinge Ziegenlippen Schusterpilze" in Massen.

Lasse ich gerne stehen wenn es besseres gibt.

Gehe dann jetzt noch etwas spazieren, der Wald ist nicht weit. 
Mal sehen ob er was rausgedrückt hat.


----------



## Localhorst (1. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Etwas fröhlicher bitte



Rheinische Frohnatur ;-)

Lag aber am Fotograf, die Freude war durchaus groß!


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Oktober 2022)

Das Endergebnis .


----------



## Nelearts (1. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nelearts
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Salz. Das kannte ich auch nicht. Kannst du noch etwas näher auf die  Verbindung Salzmenge und Glasgröße eingehen? Und das Salz zu erst rein oder zum Abschluss drüber?


Also ich fülle zurst das Glas mit getrockneten Pilzen. Danach das Salz rein, es rieselt sowieso alles nach unten. Ich möchte ja nicht die Pilze salzen sondern nur eventuelle Restfeuchte aufnehmen. Salz ist nun mal stark hygroskopisch. Wenn das Salz dann nach 2 Tagen im Glas immer noch "rieselfähig" ist, dann ist alles OK.
Sollte es anfangen zu klumpen, dann nochmal Salz nachfüllen oder das Glas komplett entleeren, säubern und Pilze wieder rein. Zum Schluß neues trockenes Salz drauf.
Für ein Marmeladenglas reicht ein gehäufter Teelöffel.
Für ein ehemaliges Gurkenglas vom "kühnen" Gewürzgurkeneinleger mit ca, 1,5 L Volumen sind es dann schon mal 2 gehäufte Esslöffel.
Zuviel kann man nicht nehmen, das Salz reagiert ja nur mit Restfeuchte und nicht mit den vorgetrockneten Pilzen.


----------



## zulu (1. Oktober 2022)

_Heute gabs ne kleine Portion. Forelle 74 ! _

   Bei mir auch. Es ist nass und nachts pretty cold.   Heidenheimer  Ostalb, wir mussten die Tage morgens schon mal kratzen.

Bin zurück vom Spaziergang .  Es hat sich gelichtet, und verändert im Forst.
 Wirklich viele und prächtige falsche Pfifferlinge, teilweise als Hexenring.
Massenhaft grüner Schwefelkopf ( leider kein einziger grauer ) der zu meinen Lieblingen gehört aber der kommt immer später.

Es gab eine kleine gemischte Sammlung für mich .

Kleine , junge Marönchen , ein paar Hüte vom Stockschwämmchen, die letzten Edelreizker,













 Auf der vergeblichen Suche nach Pfiffis kamen mir noch 2 Semmelstoppler unter das Messer.

Der Safranschirmling musste auch noch mit und zum guten Schluß gab es tatsächlich noch 2 Anisegerlinge.

Was ich damit mache könnt bei den Rezepten finden.


----------



## Peter117 (1. Oktober 2022)

Schleswig-Holstein hat auch wieder geliefert...    
Die Maronenzeit fängt hier gerade an - ganz klein und noch keine alten Exemplare ...








Es gab sogar noch 3 Sommersteinpilze (rechts) - so spät im Jahr hatte ich die noch nie...


----------



## eiszeit (2. Oktober 2022)

Neues aus dem Frankenland,  war trotz Regen wieder unterwegs.









Die erste Charge ist schon im Dörrautomat. In der niedriegste Stufe (sanfte Trocknung) dauert es 10 Std.
Hab mal gemessen: Benötigt 10Std. x 240 W = 2,4 kwh ==> 2,4 x0,322 cent = 77cent für einen Trockengang. Das geht.




Nach drei Stunden, die Teile sind von der Größe schon merklich geschrumpft.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Oktober 2022)

Servus miteinander,
“musste” meine Pilzgründe urlaubsbedingt leider verlassen.

Und grüße nun aus dem Altmühltal. Konnten es trotz Dauerregen aber nicht lassen, die Gegend mal zu erkunden.
Und siehe da, für ein Essen hat es allemal gereicht.


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2022)

Davon gab es ne halbe Wiese voll Die andere Hälfte hatten die Wildschweine umgewühlt.


----------



## eiszeit (2. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> “musste” meine Pilzgründe urlaubsbedingt leider verlassen.
> 
> Und grüße nun aus dem Altmühltal. Konnten es trotz Dauerregen aber nicht lassen, die Gegend mal zu erkunde.
> Und siehe da, für ein Essen hat es allemal gereicht.


Super


----------



## Peter117 (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann da einfach nicht dran vorbei gehen...


----------



## Floma (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich kenn mich mit Pilzen nicht gut aus, deshalb nehme ich nur Steinpilz und Pfifferling mit. Hier im Elsass poppen die anderen aber gerade aus dem Erdreich. Hoch zum Katzenstein (Wege starten von Munster und Stosswihr): Pilz um Pilz. Ich denke, ein super Tipp, wenn man als Erfahrener in der Gegend ist 

Dann hab ich kurz vorm Gipfel noch eine echte Schönheit fotografieren können. Ich denke, ich weiß, was das für einer ist, will mich aber nicht in die Nesseln setzen.


----------



## Peter117 (2. Oktober 2022)

Ziemlich sicher ein Parasol - gut zu essen...
Sollte er im Anschnitt Orange werden, dann ein Safran-Schirmling - ebenfalls gut...


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Oktober 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit Pilzen nicht gut aus, deshalb nehme ich nur Steinpilz und Pfifferling mit. Hier im Elsass poppen die anderen aber gerade aus dem Erdreich. Hoch zum Katzenstein (Wege starten von Munster und Stosswihr): Pilz um Pilz. Ich denke, ein super Tipp, wenn man als Erfahrener in der Gegend ist
> 
> Dann hab ich kurz vorm Gipfel noch eine echte Schönheit fotografieren können. Ich denke, ich weiß, was das für einer ist, will mich aber nicht in die Nesseln setzen.


Aufm Foto ist ein wunderschöner Parasol


----------



## Floma (2. Oktober 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ziemlich sicher ein Parasol - gut zu essen...
> Sollte er im Anschnitt Orange werden, dann ein Safran-Schirmling - ebenfalls gut...





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Aufm Foto ist ein wunderschöner Parasol


Juhu, dann liege ich richtig. Wir sagen halt nur Riesenschirmling.


----------



## Mescalero (3. Oktober 2022)

So wurden die bei uns auch genannt. Riesenschirmpilz glaube ich. 

Tolles Foto!


----------



## steffen78 (3. Oktober 2022)

Ich möchte mein dörrautomat nicht mehr missen. Ja der brauch bissel Energie, aber für mich als ungeduldig Menschen genau das richtige  Auch logistisch ist das super.- beim putzen und schneiden werden die gitter vom Automaten gleich befüllt und ca 7std später sind die Pilze fertig.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Oktober 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein dörrautomat nicht mehr missen. Ja der brauch bissel Energie, aber für mich als ungeduldig Menschen genau das richtige  Auch logistisch ist das super.- beim putzen und schneiden werden die gitter vom Automaten gleich befüllt und ca 7std später sind die Pilze fertig.


Ja, so seh ich es auch. Hab meinen nun schon 22 Jahre (nach zwei Fehlkäufen davor) und bin sehr zufrieden. Der läuft manchmal Tage
rund um die Uhr. Die Reinigung zwischen den Trocknungen geht schnell und einfachst.


----------



## fordfan1 (3. Oktober 2022)

Kurz mit einer Freundin im Wald gewesen


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2022)

fordfan1 schrieb:


> Kurz mit einer Freundin im Wald gewesen



Und sogar noch Zeit zum Pilze suchen gefunden....


----------



## warrior (3. Oktober 2022)

fordfan1 
Auf deinem Bild sind links Steinpilze mit dickem Stiel und rechts mit dünnem Stiel.
Sind das verschiedene Sorten?


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und sogar noch Zeit zum Pilze suchen gefunden....


An was hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2022)

Waldspaziergang?


----------



## Chefkoch85 (3. Oktober 2022)

Servus,

war heut auch mit zwei Kumpels im Wald, hat sich einiges an Steinpilzen und Marinen finden lassen...


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Oktober 2022)

fordfan1 schrieb:


> Kurz mit einer Freundin im Wald gewesen


Scheiss Pilze, jetzt stillt `se.


----------



## Ladi74 (3. Oktober 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Bräunlicher wildlederartiger Schirm könnte auch ein flockenstieliger Hexenröhrling gewesen sein. Satansröhrling hat eher einen kalkfarbenen oder grauweißen Schirm. Am Stiel hat er, besonders direkt unter dem Schirm ein rötliches Netz auf gelblichem Grund, während der Flockenstielige eben rötliche Flocken statt eines Netzes hat. Manchmal nicht ganz einfach auseinander zu halten. Bring doch mal bitte ein Foto mit das nächste Mal.
> Satansröhrling ist auch sehr selten geworden, ich hab erst einmal einen gefunden.


Hab mich grade durch diverse Bilder geklickt. Es wird wohl der flockenstielige Hexenröhrling gewesen sein. 

Mal gucken, was diese Woche geht. Hab ne Baustelle bei Nürnberg-Süd.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Mal gucken, was diese Woche geht. Hab ne Baustelle bei Nürnberg-Süd.


Hallo,

da geht bestimmt etwas. Ist ja genügend Wald in der Gegend .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Du Glücklicher Ladi74 

Als ich noch auf Montage war, gab es ausser Baustelle,essen,duschen ,schlafen nix.
Einmal nach Ostfriesland hatte ich etwas Angelzeug mitgenommen. Ganz für umsonst.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher Ladi74
> 
> Als ich noch auf Montage war, gab es ausser Baustelle,essen,duschen ,schlafen nix.
> Einmal nach Ostfriesland hatte ich etwas Angelzeug mitgenommen. Ganz für umsonst.


Hallo,

jawoll, und als ich beim Barras war hieß es: der Soldat ist 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst und wenn das nicht reicht, kommen noch die 24 Stunden der Nacht dazu  .
Hat tatsächlich mal ein Feldwebel gesagt, aber er hat es schon als spaßige Bemerkung gemeint, nehme ich an.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Oktober 2022)

Interessant ist auch die Begegnung mit sehr kleinen Tieren beim Pilzsammeln: Habe beim letztenmal einen Mini- Frosch gesehen, vielleicht nur so groß, wie der Fingernagel vom Daumen... Zwischen einer Pilzgruppe fiel mir ein kleiner, höchstens Fingerlanger Lurch auf,  vielleicht ne kleine Eidechse....

Ich finde solche Erlebnisse immer wieder faszinierend, egal ob jetzt nun beim Angeln oder Pilze suchen.... 
Habt ihr ähnliche Kleintiere beim Herumkrabbeln am Boden gesichtet?


----------



## yukonjack (4. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch die Begegnung mit sehr kleinen Tieren beim Pilzsammeln: Habe beim letztenmal einen Mini- Frosch gesehen, vielleicht nur so groß, wie der Fingernagel vom Daumen... Zwischen einer Pilzgruppe fiel mir ein kleiner, höchstens Fingerlanger Lurch auf,  vielleicht ne kleine Eidechse....
> 
> Ich finde solche Erlebnisse immer wieder faszinierend, egal ob jetzt nun beim Angeln oder Pilze suchen....
> Habt ihr ähnliche Kleintiere beim Herumkrabbeln am Boden gesichtet?


Hab mir heute so ein kleines Tierchen aus der Kniekehle gezogen, scheiß Zecken.


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Du sammelst aber auch alles.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab mir heute so ein kleines Tierchen aus der Kniekehle gezogen, scheiß Zecken.


Hoffentlich liest Peta das nicht, das war nicht artgerecht, drin lassen und weiter füttern mit dem eigenen Blut, das ist artgerechte Tierhaltung.
Nee, ohne Quatsch, so war es richtig, binnen 24 Std. entfernen, ansonsten Hast Du ev. wie meine Frau Borrelliose am Hals, mit bleibenden Schäden, leidet jetzt schon seit 20 Jahren.


----------



## Gelegenheitsangler (4. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zuzsammen,

Hier geht in den Wäldern bisher nichts, nur der eigene Garten sticht positiv heraus:


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Oktober 2022)

Tintlinge, cool! Schmecken in dieser Größe am besten, kommen dieses Jahr aber spät...


----------



## yukonjack (4. Oktober 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest Peta das nicht, das war nicht artgerecht, drin lassen und weiter füttern mit dem eigenen Blut, das ist artgerechte Tierhaltung.
> Nee, ohne Quatsch, so war es richtig, binnen 24 Std. entfernen, ansonsten Hast Du ev. wie meine Frau Borrelliose am Hals, mit bleibenden Schäden, leidet jetzt schon seit 20 Jahren.


Das sind eben die Nachteile wenn man sich viel in der freien Natur aufhält. Ich hab eigtl. gedacht die Zeckenzeit sei vorbei. Aber na ja, alle guten Dinge sind 3. (für dieses Jahr)


----------



## pulpot (4. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das sind eben die Nachteile wenn man sich viel in der freien Natur aufhält. Ich hab eigtl. gedacht die Zeckenzeit sei vorbei. Aber na ja, alle guten Dinge sind 3. (für dieses Jahr)


In meinem besten Wald sind zur Zeit auch unheimlich viele aktiv, hatte letztens nach einer Stunde im Wald 8 Stück an der Jeans abgesammelt. An unserem Hund hatten wir seit 3 Wochen auch immer mal wieder welche, während über den Sommer nicht eine zu finden war. Der Sommer war wohl zu trocken, die werden erst aktiv wenn es feucht ist. Das ist in diesem Jahr notgedrungen erst jetzt der Fall.


----------



## Kay1 (4. Oktober 2022)

In meinem Wald im nördlichen Schleswig-Holstein geht es jetzt so ganz langsam los. Letzte Woche waren noch gar keine Pilze zu sehen,  jetzt stehen schon eine ganze Menge im Wald leider keine zum sammeln. Naja zumindest für ein Rührei für meine Frau und mich hat es gereicht


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Oktober 2022)

Wir machen  morgen auch wieder ein Versuch gestern Sonnenschein heute 19 Grad  das  sollte doch was werden


----------



## eiszeit (4. Oktober 2022)

Aus dem Frankenland, war wieder kurz unterwegs. Also heuer ein super Pilzjahr.
Der Dörrautomat läuft fast schon ohne Unterbrechung durch.


----------



## Kay1 (4. Oktober 2022)

Das nenne ich mal einen vollen pilzkorb Respekt


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Oktober 2022)

Auch bei uns im schönen Tecklenburger Land in NRW sind die steinis einfach super da. Gehe nur eine Stelle an. War jetzt zwei Tage nicht mehr schauen. Da ist schon eine ganze Menge Riesenteile gewachsen, die ich jetzt Mal stehen lassen habe, weil die schon sehr weich waren. Auch Fliegenpilze sind da zu Hauf in 2 Tagen raus geschossen. 4 schöne Exemplare habe ich mit nach Hause genommen. Aber die Größe reicht zum Korb füllen....


----------



## Ladi74 (5. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da geht bestimmt etwas. Ist ja genügend Wald in der Gegend .
> 
> ...


Ging gut was! In 2Stunden war alles erledigt. Der Vorrat reicht bis zur nächsten Saison.  
Die Maronen sprießen und Steinpilze waren auch genügend da.
Gebraten und gegessen wurde schon. Der Rest wird getrocknet oder eingefroren.

Lajos, du kennst meine Baustelle bestimmt, ist das "Politikum" unter Katzwang und der Rednitz durch. Wir haben dort einen richtigen "Fanclub".


silverfish schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher Ladi74
> 
> Als ich noch auf Montage war, gab es ausser Baustelle,essen,duschen ,schlafen nix.
> Einmal nach Ostfriesland hatte ich etwas Angelzeug mitgenommen. Ganz für umsonst.


Du hast Bier trinken vergessen.

Ist der Vorteil, wenn man nicht in einer Kolonne arbeitet, sondern als Solist unterwegs ist. Da kann man sich die Zeit frei einteilen. 
Gestern Abend war mein eigentlicher Wochenplan schon abgearbeitet.
Morgen und Freitag gibts ein paar heimatnahe "Bonus"baustellen.


----------



## Minimax (5. Oktober 2022)

Petri Pilz, liebe Pilzenthusiasten, 
Auch ich bin leider mit einiger Verspätung in die Saison gestartet.
In meinem Brandenburger Kiefernforst beissen die Maronen wie blöde, das Körbchen hatte ich nach ca 45min zusammen, und die Hälfte hab ich stehen lassen/ zurückgesetzt.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das ist genau richtig für ne 1-Personen-Pfanne, ich habs mit etwas Speck und nem Bund Petersilie meiner Coronamissus vor die Schleuse ihrer Seuchenstation gestellt.

Mit Glück ist sie am Wochenende wieder frei, dann probieren wir mal einen Wald aus, wo die Hoffnung auf einen etwas bunteren Korb besteht aus, ich freu mich schon!

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (5. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich habs mit etwas Speck und nem Bund Petersilie meiner Coronamissus vor die Schleuse ihrer Seuchenstation gestellt.


Wo man hinhört, der Virus geht wieder vermehrt um. Bei uns ist es genauso. Die Verwandschaft ist am schwächeln. 
Wünsche deiner Missus alles Gute und sicherlich hat sie sich das Pilzgericht schmecken lassen. Das macht sie gesund, weil es von dir kommt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Oktober 2022)

Habt Ihr so etwas schon mal gesehen. Ich in der Größenordnung noch nicht. Ging bestimmt 30m lang!


----------



## silverfish (5. Oktober 2022)

Nee da war nix mit Bier. Wenn man ca 21/22 Uhr ins Quartier kam bestenfalls noch duschen.
Freitags wollte man ja spätestens mittags nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Oktober 2022)

Sind das Frauentäublinge Fischkopp 1961 ?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr so etwas schon mal gesehen. Ich in der Größenordnung noch nicht. Ging bestimmt 30m lang!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420228
> Anhang anzeigen 420230



den Pilz hab ich schon gesehen, auch in größerer Ansammlung, in solchen Ausmaßen aber noch nicht.
Meine Vermutung : https://www.123pilzsuche-2.de/daten/details/GemeinerErdritterling.htm


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Sind das Frauentäublinge Fischkopp 1961 ?



bin zwar eher ein Löffelschnitzer als Fischkopp;-)) aber das dürften Rüblinge sein - welche Art??


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Oktober 2022)

Das war Gestern  der Anfang  ist gemacht


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute deutlich  besser.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Oktober 2022)

Und gleich weiterverarbeitet..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Oktober 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Sind das Frauentäublinge Fischkopp 1961 ?


Ich weiß es leider nicht, habe sie mir gar nicht genauer angeschaut. War ich doch im Steinpilzfieber.


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. Oktober 2022)

Total ansteckend diese Krankheit


----------



## Peter117 (6. Oktober 2022)

How not to be seen...

Auf diesem Bild versteckt sich ein Steinpilz.
Er hat die erste Lektion des Nicht-gesehen-werdens gut gelernt... 






Dieser hier konnte die Lektion nicht so gut umsetzen...






Aber genützt hat es dem aus dem ersten Bild auch nix - Adlerauge ist halt wachsam...






Beide immerhin jeweils so groß wie eine kleine Apfelsine... 
Und das in Hamburch...


----------



## warrior (6. Oktober 2022)

Den habe ich stehen lassen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Oktober 2022)

Den hab ich mal fotografiert, vergrößert und ihn mir als Glücksbringer an die Wand gehängt!


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Oktober 2022)

Fürs Abendessen


----------



## silverfish (7. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Den hab ich mal fotografiert, vergrößert und ihn mir als Glücksbringer an die Wand gehängt!
> Anhang anzeigen 420301


Da hab ich ein Foto von 2 Steinpilzen. Das soll auch mal ein Poster werden.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Oktober 2022)

So, war heute als Abschluß für heuer nochmal. Es lässt nach mit den Steinpilzen, nur um die 4 kg.






Hab mir auch für heute Mittag noch einige Parasol mitgenommen und gleich als Schnitzel gemacht. Einfach delikat


----------



## feko (7. Oktober 2022)

Ja während ich gearbeitet habe kam die Kundin auch mit nem Korb steinpilz an.
Bin eben nochmal in meinen Wald aber dort leider nix mehr  
Könnte aber auch mal wieder regnen langsam. 
Vg


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Oktober 2022)

Parasolschnitzel mMn. total unterschätzt und sehr sehr lecker.


----------



## Minimax (7. Oktober 2022)

Yo, die Liebste hat sich negativ getestet, und so konnten wir heute den Wäldern des Flemings auf den Zahn fühlen. Es war eine tolle Pilztour bei bestem Wetter, und wir haben uns in einem Hofladen mit lecker Rehfilet und Wildwürstchen eingedeckt.






Maronen extrem häufig (standen Teilweise so dicht wie Laub), dazu Sandröhrlinge, noch schöne Steinis und gelegentlich Rotkappen/Birkenpilze. Butterpilze Goldröhrlinge und Täublinge lassen wir stehen




Aber die Zeit drängt: Viele Alte Maronen und Steinis, Pfifferlinge garnicht mehr und auch die unessbaren (Viele Fliegen, Knollis und Panther) sind schon häufig älter. Auf den Wiesen auch viele alte Parasols.

Udelehi, das war ein schöner Tag!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber die Zeit drängt..


Erstmal Glückwunsch zum schönen Fund.
Ich denke ein bisschen Regen würde für Nachschub sorgen.


----------



## Peter117 (8. Oktober 2022)

Jo, Regen fehlt definitiv...
Den Steinis sieht man das auch an.






Allerdings erwarte ich - bei entsprechender Feuchtigkeit - Steinpilze bis Anfang November...

Den Maronen allerdings reicht der morgendliche Tau....










Ich kann einfach nicht dran vorbei gehen...


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zum schönen Fund.
> Ich denke ein bisschen Regen würde für Nachschub sorgen





Peter117 schrieb:


> Jo, Regen fehlt definitiv..


Vielen Dank! Ja, es wäre so schön wenns noch mal einen Oktober-Schub geben würde. Die schöne Pilzzeit ist jedes Jahr vorbei ehe man sichs versieht. Und wir haben leider den ganzen September verpasst. 
Aber wenn ich mir die tollen Funde hier so ansehe, war's doch schon in vielen Gegenden eine gute Saison. Auch hier, insbesondere was die Maronen angeht. Na mal sehen, was noch kommt.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Yo, die Liebste hat sich negativ getestet, und so konnten wir heute den Wäldern des Flemings auf den Zahn fühlen. Es war eine tolle Pilztour bei bestem Wetter, und wir haben uns in einem Hofladen mit lecker Rehfilet und Wildwürstchen eingedeckt.
> Anhang anzeigen 420389
> 
> 
> ...



Hei Minimax,
fast identische Bilder hätte ich heute auch liefern können, waren eine knappe Stunde im Wald nahe Wünsdorf, hat gereicht zum Einfrieren, zum Trocknen, zum gleich Essen und eine gute Portion für die Nachbarin, die unseren Briefkasten betreut.....
...... verrätst Du mir den Hofladen ????
LG aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Jemand eine Ahnung was das für welche  sind


----------



## Kay1 (9. Oktober 2022)

So mit nur einem Bild würde ich mir keine Bestimmung erlauben. Zumindest ein Bild von unten währe hilfreich.


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Kommt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir heut mal was Besonderes…


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keiner eine  Vermutung?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2022)

Und die hab ich auch gefunden. Passenderweise am Friedhof. Wenn man die isst, kann man dort gleich anfangen zu buddeln


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Keiner eine  Vermutung?


Oberseite und kompletter Stiel sind für ne Bestimmung immer wichtig…


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Dann halt ein Sack Kartoffeln  gesammelt


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Habe ich doch gemachten Christian oben wie unten


----------



## Skott (9. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Bei mir heut mal was Besonderes…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junger Parasol ???


----------



## Skott (9. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Bei mir heut mal was Besonderes…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junger Parasol ???


----------



## someuniqname (9. Oktober 2022)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schopf-Tintling !


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Etwas geht ja doch dann werden es Bovistschnitzel.


----------



## Mikesch (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung was das für welche  sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schwiegermutterpilze


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Schwiegermutterpilze


Giftig  genug?


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Oktober 2022)

Das ist der Schwiegermutter Pilz....


----------



## Kay1 (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry aber ich traue mich nicht den Pilz zu bestimmen.


----------



## Kay1 (9. Oktober 2022)

Ups , doppelt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2022)

Das ist aus den Tintlingen geworden. Tintlingsuppe. Einfach der Hammer. Kann ich echt nur empfehlen… 






Und paar Steinpilze mit Gehacktes gabs auch


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Junger Parasol ???


Ne. Schopftintlinge sind das…


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Habe ich doch gemachten Christian oben wie unten


Sorry, hatte nur die Unterseite gesehen…


----------



## Kay1 (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das ist der Schwiegermutter Pilz....


Wenn deine Schwiegermutter diesen Pilz essen sollte, kommt sie garantiert auf andere Gedanken


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Nicht nur Gedanken.Schöne bunte Bilder auch. Der Kater am nächsten Tag ist inklusive.
Spreche da aus Selbsterfahrung eines Bewusstseinserweiterungsexperiments.


----------



## Kay1 (9. Oktober 2022)

Der hat schon die alten Wikinger zu Berserkern gemacht. Kann richtig dosiert und mit guten Freunden recht lustig sein. Ich bin mittlerweile aber zu alt für solche Psychonauten flüge


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist aus den Tintlingen geworden. Tintlingsuppe. Einfach der Hammer. Kann ich echt nur empfehlen…
> Anhang anzeigen 420571
> 
> 
> ...


Lieber Christian,
Du hattest schon vor ein paar Jahren so einen herrlichen Schopftintlingsfund gemacht, und schon damals haben sich die tollen Küchenbilder in mein Gedächtnis gebrannt. Wunderbar!
Nun sind die ja hochempfindlich, und ultravergänglich. Was würdest Du sagen, falls ich auch mal so viel Glück habe und auf ein Vorkommen vergleichbarer Qualität und Frische wie das von dir gezeigte stossen sollte: 
Wieviel Zeit hat man zwischen 'Ernte' und Verarbeitung? Es wär ja blöd wenn man Mittags welche findet und abends sind sie schon in schwarzes Goo übergegangen?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich verfolge diesen Thread mit Begeisterung und esse auch sehr gerne Pilze, vorzugsweise Champignons und Steinpilze.
Deshalb würde ich ja auch mal gerne in die Pilze gehen, aber ich habe Angst einen giftigen in den Korb zu legen da ich mich mit dem Lamellengewächs nicht auskenne. Gerade den Grüne Knollenblätterpilz kann man ja mit dem Champignon
verwechseln. Gibt es einen giftigen Pilz den man mit dem Steinpilz verwechseln könnte? 
Steinpilzpfanne mit Speck und Zwiebel , ein Gedicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Peter117 (9. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung was das für welche  sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist Du sicher, dass das die selben Pilze sind? Die ersten scheinen einen eingerollten Rand zu haben - das sieht nach Reizker aus...
Die zweiten scheinen einen graden Rand mit Manschette zu haben - das passt eher zu einem Schirmling oder so...


----------



## Peter117 (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich wollte heute nur einen Spaziergang um den See machen und keine Pilze sammeln - ich hab' ja noch Steinpilze von gestern bis nach Meppen...






Aber welcher Pilzfan kann daran vorbei gehen? 
Hier nochmal etwas größer...






Ich hab' seit Ewigkeiten keine Rotkappen mehr gefunden - dann muss man halt kreativ werden...






Und die waren nicht alleine...


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gibt es einen giftigen Pilz den man mit dem Steinpilz verwechseln könnte?
> Steinpilzpfanne mit Speck und Zwiebel , ein Gedicht.


Lieber Ükelfreund,
Es gibt keinen *gefährlich* giftigen Pilz als Verwechslungspartner des Steinpilz- allerdings gibt es den Gallenröhrling, der dem Steinpilz täuschend ähnlich sehen kann. Er verdirbt durch seinen bitteren Geschmack das Pilzgericht, und wenn man das bittere Mahl aus Trotz hinunterwürgen würde, dann würde man vermutlich heftige Magen Darm Beschwerden kriegen.
Die Gute Nachricht: Mit Recherche und Sorgfalt kann man die beiden gut auseinanderhalten- und im Zweifelsfall sollte man von einem Steinpilz ein winziges Stückchen roh mit der Zungenspitze testen und ausspucken: Wäre es ein Bitterröhrling, würde sich der unangenehm bittere Geschmack sofort bemerkbar machen.

Übrigens gibt es insgesamt bei Pilzen mit Röhren keine gefährlich giftigen Arten: Man meide den Bitterröhrling, und den Satansröhrling mit seinem lebhaft rot gefärbten Stiel, der swhr heftige Magendarmbeschwerden bewirken kann: Dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Es gibt natürlich nicht so leckere oder gar ungenießbare Röhrenpilze (Ja, Mr. Rotfussröhrling ich meine Sie) aber man begibt sich nicht in Gefahr und verdirbt sich höchstens die Pilzpfanne.

 Bei Butterpilzen, Goldröhrlingen und anderen Röhrlingen mit auffallend glänzender, schleimiger Huthaut sollte man auf jeden Fall die Huthaut abziehen, weil viele Menschen diese Nicht vertragen und diese ebenfalls sehr Unangenehme Nächte im Badezimmer bewirken können.

Das Hauptproblem für Anfänger bei den an sich ungiftigen Röhrlingen (und anderen Pilzen) ist aber die 'unecht Pilzvergiftung': Pilze sind sehr leicht verderblich, und sogar oft bereits im Wald von Schimmel befallen. Gerade wenn die Ernte nicht so reichhaltig ausfällt, gerät man in Versuchung auch alte Exemplsre in schlechtem Zustand mitzunehmen. Man hüte sich vor Gier ! Es ist sehr leicht, sich so eine klassische Lebensmittelvergiftung einzuhandeln. 80% (kein Witz) der 'Pilzvergiftungen' entstehen nicht, weil Leute Giftpilze sammeln und essen, sondern weil sie an sich gute Speisepilze als alte, verdorbene, schimmelbefallene Exemplare sammeln, oder in Plastiktüte rummatschen lassen oder zu lange lagern.
Nur gute, frische, makellose Exemplare, im Körbchen gesammelt, kurzzeitig und luftig gelagert verzehren!

@Pilzfreunde, ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen, bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege,

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (9. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Gute Nachricht: Mit Recherche und Sorgfalt kann man die beiden gut auseinanderhalten- und im Zweifelsfall sollte man von einem Steinpilz ein winziges Stückchen roh mit der Zungenspitze testen und ausspucken: Wäre es ein Bitterröhrling, würde sich der unangenehm bittere Geschmack sofort bemerkbar machen.


Das ist doch schon mal ein guter Anhaltspunkt, danke dafür.


Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist sehr leicht, sich so eine klassische Lebensmittelvergiftung einzuhandeln. 80% (kein Witz) der 'Pilzvergiftungen' entstehen nicht, weil Leute Giftpilze sammeln und essen, sondern weil sie an sich gute Speisepilze als alte, verdorbene, schimmelbefallene Exemplare sammeln, oder in Plastiktüte rummatschen lassen oder zu lange lagern.


Ja, das ist mit auch klar. Würde niemals Pilze in eine Plastiktüte befördern. Ich muss mich da reinfuchsen und vielleicht belesen. Es gibt ja auch Menschen die sammeln bewusst auf Kuhwiesen komische Pilze und nach dem Verzehr flitzen sie nackig durch die Fussgängerzone.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da reinfuchsen und vielleicht belesen.


Ein Pilzgang mit einem kundigen Sammler/in ist das wichtigste. Man kann studieren, recherchieren mit Büchern, Bildern Internet- nichts ersetzt die Pilze zu sehen, anzufassen, und erklärt zu bekommen. Da geht's noch nicht mal so sehr darum 'was zu fangen' sondern eine Orientierung zu kriegen. Und immer Vorsicht vor Rat im Internet - Irrtümer sind immer möglich.

Ich fand heute zum Beispiel die Posts von Kay1 , der ja ein erfahrener Pilzer ist, auf @vonda1 sehr vorbildlich:



Kay1 schrieb:


> So mit nur einem Bild würde ich mir keine Bestimmung erlauben. Zumindest ein Bild von unten währe hilfreich.





Kay1 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich traue mich nicht den Pilz zu bestimmen.



So ists richtig und seriös! Lieber das dann auch sagen als Schüsse ins Blaue die dann vielleicht auch Stille Mitleser auf falsche Fährten setzen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Oktober 2022)

Die Psilocybinhaltigen Pilze, sind ja auch nicht für die übliche Pilzpfanne gedacht... Aber trotzdem nicht zu verachten.
​


----------



## Jason (9. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So ists richtig und seriös! Lieber das dann auch sagen als Schüsse ins Blaue die dann vielleicht auch Stille Mitleser auf falsche Fährten setzen.


Das ist verantwortungsvoll. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (9. Oktober 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Psilocybinhaltigen Pilze, sind ja auch nicht für die übliche Pilzpfanne gedacht... Aber trotzdem nicht zu verachten.
> ​


Dann hast du die schon genascht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Oktober 2022)

Spitzkegelige Kahlköpfe, klar...


----------



## Kay1 (9. Oktober 2022)

Wer sowieso in seinem Leben gerade das ein oder andere Problemchen hat, sollte von solch Experimenten die Finger lassen. Es gibt Psychosen die in dir schlummern könnten und nie in deinem Leben hervorbrechen werden. Psychoaktive Pilze könnten diese Psychosen aber dann hervorbringen.


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2022)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Wer sowieso in seinem Leben gerade das ein oder andere Problemchen hat, sollte von solch Experimenten die Finger lassen. Es gibt Psychosen die in dir schlummern könnten und nie in deinem Leben hervorbrechen werden. Psychoaktive Pilze könnten diese Psychosen aber dann hervorbringen.


Sehr richtig. Und abgesehen davon haben gerade diese kleinen, zarten, uncharakteristischen Pilzlein auch ne Menge humorloser Verwechselungspartner. Es ist doof, wenn man einfach in aller Undschuld den Regenbogen reiten will, und dann drei Tage später seine verflüssigte Leber ausscheixxst.


----------



## buttweisser (9. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Pilzfreunde, ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen, bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege,


----------



## buttweisser (9. Oktober 2022)

Den Schönfußröhrling hast du vergessen. Der ist sehr leicht mit dem Hexenröhrling zu verwechseln.


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Den Schönfußröhrling hast du vergessen. Der ist sehr leicht mit dem Hexenröhrling zu verwechseln.


Ja absolut du hast rech- ich hab das aus der Perspektive des Steinisuchenden Anfängers geschrieben, da würde ich die Finger von allen lebhaft rot gefärbten Röhrlingen lassen.


----------



## buttweisser (9. Oktober 2022)

Ja, wer sich nicht auskennt, sollte die Finger davon lassen. Der Schönfußröhrling hat im Gegensatz zum Flockenstieligen Hexenröhring, der rötliches Futter hat, gelbes Futter. Das ist eigentlich das einfachste Merkmal zur Unterscheidung. Soviel ich weiß, ist beim Satansröhrling das Futter auch gelb. 

In Fichtenwäldern mit saurem Boden gibt es öfter mal den Schönfußröhrling. Der Satansröhrling wächst dagegen nur auf kalkhaltigen Böden, z.B. in den Alpen.


----------



## buttweisser (9. Oktober 2022)

Die Schopftintlinge gehören übrigens zu den leckersten Pilzen. Es ist sehr einfach zu entscheiden, ob man sie noch essen kann oder nicht. Das sagt schon der Name. Wenn der Pilz anfängt schwarz zu werden und sich in "Tinte" verwandelt, dann sieht es soweit. 

Sie werden vom Hutrand her erst grau, dann schwarz und schleimig. Bei beginnender Graufärbung am Hutrand, des sonst rosafarbenen Futters, ist für mich die Grenze erreicht. D.h., das ist der Zustand wo man sie noch ohne Probleme verwerten kann.


----------



## vonda1909 (10. Oktober 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das die selben Pilze sind? Die ersten scheinen einen eingerollten Rand zu haben - das sieht nach Reizker aus...
> Die zweiten scheinen einen graden Rand mit Manschette zu haben - das passt eher zu einem Schirmling oder so...


Ich war mir gestern  auch nicht mehr so sicher  ob ich beim zweiten Bild den selben erwischt  habe .Nun kann ich beide  mitnehmen  und versuchen  sie zu bestimmen.
Auch wenn sie nich genießbar  sind.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Christian,
> Du hattest schon vor ein paar Jahren so einen herrlichen Schopftintlingsfund gemacht, und schon damals haben sich die tollen Küchenbilder in mein Gedächtnis gebrannt. Wunderbar!
> Nun sind die ja hochempfindlich, und ultravergänglich. Was würdest Du sagen, falls ich auch mal so viel Glück habe und auf ein Vorkommen vergleichbarer Qualität und Frische wie das von dir gezeigte stossen sollte:
> Wieviel Zeit hat man zwischen 'Ernte' und Verarbeitung? Es wär ja blöd wenn man Mittags welche findet und abends sind sie schon in schwarzes Goo übergegangen?
> ...


Hey Minimax. 
Du erinnerst dich!! Sehr gut. Ja, ich glaube letztes oder sogar vorletztes Jahr hatte ich das schon einmal gemacht. Hab die Tintlinge übrigens an genau dieser Stelle wieder gefunden. 

 Also ich habe meine mittags gefunden,   gegen Nachmittag geputzt und abends gegessen. Zu lange würde ich bei den Kollegen nicht warten! 
Über Nacht wäre mir schon zu spät


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Oktober 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Die Schopftintlinge gehören übrigens zu den leckersten Pilzen. Es ist sehr einfach zu entscheiden, ob man sie noch essen kann oder nicht. Das sagt schon der Name. Wenn der Pilz anfängt schwarz zu werden und sich in "Tinte" verwandelt, dann sieht es soweit.
> 
> Sie werden vom Hutrand her erst grau, dann schwarz und schleimig. Bei beginnender Graufärbung am Hutrand, des sonst rosafarbenen Futters, ist für mich die Grenze erreicht. D.h., das ist der Zustand wo man sie noch ohne Probleme verwerten kann.


Genau so


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. Oktober 2022)

Tintlinge waren der erste Pilz, den ich schon als Kind "geerntet" habe! Auf den Wiesen zwischen den Wohnhäusern wuchsen immer sehr viele. Ich habe die dann meist auf der Heizung getrocknet. Ein sehr leckerer Ganzjahrespilz, der nur jung, also ohne jegliche Schwarzverfärbung, am besten schmeckt! 

Im Wald habe ich allerdings bisher kaum welche gefunden...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Tintlinge waren der erste Pilz, den ich schon als Kind "geerntet" habe! Auf den Wiesen zwischen den Wohnhäusern wuchsen immer sehr viele. Ich habe die dann meist auf der Heizung getrocknet. Ein sehr leckerer Ganzjahrespilz, der nur jung, also ohne jegliche Schwarzverfärbung, am besten schmeckt!
> 
> Im Wald habe ich allerdings bisher kaum welche gefunden...


Ich finde die auch immer mitten im Ort. Hab im Wald auch noch nie welche entdeckt...


----------



## Ostseesilber (10. Oktober 2022)

Im Wald hab ich neulich auch eine kleine Gruppe gesehen, aber gesammelt habe ich sie heute bei einer Ortschaft. Danke für die Inspiration, Christian.Siegler.


----------



## Minimax (10. Oktober 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Im Wald hab ich neulich auch eine kleine Gruppe gesehen, aber gesammelt habe ich sie heute bei einer Ortschaft. Danke für die Inspiration, Christian.Siegler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420649
> Anhang anzeigen 420650
> Anhang anzeigen 420651


Das sieht wunderbar aus!
Leider habe ich größere Vorkommen hier immer nur in Parks im Städtischen Bereich gesehen. Das ist mir hier in der Stadt der 100000 Hunde unapettitlich, zumal die Schopftintlinge Nitrathaltige Böden bevorzugen und auffallend oft um Laternen, Bäume und Wegsteine zu finden sind.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Oktober 2022)

Nee, nee, Minimax, da muß ich Dir aber widersprechen! Tintlinge habe ich bis heute grundsätzlich auf Wiesen ohne Bäume, Laternen, Wegsteinen (was sind das denn für welche? Ich kenne nur Wegschnecken..)  und Nitrat gefunden, wie die meisten anderen hier auch!

Ich würde trotzdem niemals Pilze von Straßenrändern, in direkter Flughafennähe und von Viehkoppeln sammeln....


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Nee, nee, Minimax, da muß ich Dir aber widersprechen! Tintlinge habe ich bis heute grundsätzlich auf Wiesen ohne Bäume, Laternen, Wegsteinen (was sind das denn für welche? Ich kenne nur Wegschnecken..)  und Nitrat gefunden, wie die meisten anderen hier auch!
> 
> Ich würde trotzdem niemals Pilze von Straßenrändern, in direkter Flughafennähe und von Viehkoppeln sammeln....


Du hast mich missverstanden, lieber Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (nochmal gute Besserung nachträglich zur glimpflichen Pilzvergiftung  )

Ich meinte nicht die Schopftintlinge im allgemeinen, sondern lediglich _die hier in meiner urbanisierten  Umgebung._ 
Das sie auf dem Platten Land Bewohner von Wiesen und offenen Flächen sind, ist unbestritten. Daher sind sie mir dort bis auf vereinzelte Exemplare entgangen, da ich eher durch die Wälder krabbele.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## silverfish (11. Oktober 2022)

Tintlinge hab ich noch nie angerührt. Als Kind hab ich mal gesehen wie jemand nach ner Tintlingspfanne und ein Glas Bier sich in Krämpfen gewunden hat und sich die Seele ausm Leib gekotzt hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Tintlinge hab ich noch nie angerührt. Als Kind hab ich mal gesehen wie jemand nach ner Tintlingspfanne und ein Glas Bier sich in Krämpfen gewunden hat und sich die Seele ausm Leib gekotzt hat.


Hallo,

ja aber das waren dann bestimmt Faltentintlinge, welche bei Genuss von Alkohol  (vorher, während oder nach dem Essen) giftig wirken. Bleibt der Alkohol weg, passiert da gar nichts und beim Schopftintling sowieso nicht.
Es gibt übrigens mehrere Arten von Pilzen welche, im Zusammenhang mit Alkoholgenuss, kritisch werden können.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Tintlinge hab ich noch nie angerührt. Als Kind hab ich mal gesehen wie jemand nach ner Tintlingspfanne und ein Glas Bier sich in Krämpfen gewunden hat und sich die Seele ausm Leib gekotzt hat.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen... Geht beides problemlos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das sieht wunderbar aus!
> Leider habe ich größere Vorkommen hier immer nur in Parks im Städtischen Bereich gesehen. Das ist mir hier in der Stadt der 100000 Hunde unapettitlich, zumal die Schopftintlinge Nitrathaltige Böden bevorzugen und auffallend oft um Laternen, Bäume und Wegsteine zu finden sind.


Ich hatte vor 2-3 Jahren mal Austernseitlinge gefunden, zubereitet und war total begeistert... Seitdem bin ich immer auf der Suche. Mein Tiefpunkt war eine wundervolle Seitlings-Konsole mit nem riesigen Hundehaufen obendrauf. Ey, ich hätte platzen können...


----------



## Localhorst (11. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 2-3 Jahren mal Austernseitlinge gefunden, zubereitet und war total begeistert... Seitdem bin ich immer auf der Suche. Mein Tiefpunkt war eine wundervolle Seitlings-Konsole mit nem riesigen Hundehaufen obendrauf. Ey, ich hätte platzen können...


Austernseitlinge können auch sehr gut Zuhause im Keller gezüchtet werden, dazu gibt es verschiedene Seiten im Netz auf denen Sets verkauft werden. Die Freude des Findens ist zwar nicht gegeben, aber dafür die Freude der eigenen Ernte.

Evtl. ist das eine Alternative zum nussigen Nebengeschmack eines Hundehaufen gewürzten Wildfundes ;-)

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Austernseitlinge können auch sehr gut Zuhause im Keller gezüchtet werden, dazu gibt es verschiedene Seiten im Netz auf denen Sets verkauft werden. Die Freude des Findens ist zwar nicht gegeben, aber dafür die Freude der eigenen Ernte.
> 
> Evtl. ist das eine Alternative zum nussigen Nebengeschmack eines Hundehaufen gewürzten Wildfundes ;-)
> 
> ...


Kommt für mich nicht in Frage... Das Suchen und Freuen ist mehr als die halbe Miete bei der Angelegenheit...
Und das Gezüchte macht wieder nur Arbeit und kostet


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Oktober 2022)

Gibts vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen eine Pilzallergie für bestimmte Sorten? Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen,  daß, wie Lajos es bereits schrieb, unverträglichkeiten im Zusammenhang  mit anderen Lebensmitteln beim Pilzgenuß entstehen und Wechselwirkungen auftreten können.

Wenn z. B. eigentlich normal essbare Pilze direkt neben einer giftigen Pflanze wie Efeu,  Hecke oder Baum stehen, nimmt der Pilz diese Giftstoffe auf und nach Genuß kommt es im harmlosesten Fall wie bei mir dazu, daß der Körper die Pilze schnell wieder loswerden will!

Stehen eßbare Pilze direkt neben einem oder mehreren Knollenblätterpilzen, würdet ihr erstgenannte mitnehmen?

An dieser Hecke standen die Pilze, die mir nicht bekommen sind:


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen eine Pilzallergie für bestimmte Sorten? Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen,  daß, wie Lajos es bereits schrieb, unverträglichkeiten im Zusammenhang  mit anderen Lebensmitteln beim Pilzgenuß entstehen und Wechselwirkungen auftreten können.
> 
> Wenn z. B. eigentlich normal essbare Pilze direkt neben einer giftigen Pflanze wie Efeu,  Hecke oder Baum stehen, nimmt der Pilz diese Giftstoffe auf und nach Genuß kommt es im harmlosesten Fall wie bei mir dazu, daß der Körper die Pilze schnell wieder loswerden will!
> 
> Stehen eßbare Pilze direkt neben einem oder mehreren Knollenblätterpilzen, würdet ihr erstgenannte mitnehmen?


Hallo, 

die Unverträglichkeit bzw. Vergiftung bei Faltentintlingen im Zusammenhang mit Alkohol hat mit Allergien nichts zu tun, sondern resultiert auf eine gestörte Abbaubarkeit des Alkohol in der Leber, welche eben durch den Faltentintling hervorgerufen wird. In diesem Zusammenhang darf darauf hingewiesen werden, dass Alkohol generell ein Zellgift ist . Man braucht jetzt aber nicht erschrecken, in geringen Mengen genossen entstehen bei einem gesunden Menschen dadurch kaum Probleme. Aber irgendwie gesund ist Alkohol keinesfalls.
Wenn essbare Pilze in der Nähe von giftigen Pilzen oder anderen giftigen Pflanzen stehen, hast das mich nie vom Sammeln abgehalten, ehrlich gesagt, habe ich darauf nie geachtet und auch nie Probleme nach einer Pilzmahlzeit gehabt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Stehen eßbare Pilze direkt neben einem oder mehreren Knollenblätterpilzen, würdet ihr erstgenannte mitnehmen?


Ja, hab ich die Tage erst gemacht. Schöne Steinpilze neben grünem Knolli... Also nicht direkt daneben, aber in 1-2 Metern Abstand...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie gesund ist Alkohol keinesfalls.


Stimmt so nicht. Alkohol weitet die Gefäße und sorgt gegen Gefäßverengung und Schlaganfall vor!!


----------



## pulpot (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Stehen eßbare Pilze direkt neben einem oder mehreren Knollenblätterpilzen, würdet ihr erstgenannte mitnehmen?



Ich nehme die trotzdem mit, wenn dann zieht der essbare Pilz ja die Giftstoffe aus dem Boden und nicht aus dem lebenden Myzel des anderen Pilzes.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> An dieser Hecke standen die Pilze, die mir nicht bekommen sind:


Das werden wohl Karbol-Champinons gewesen sein, die wachsen hier bei uns auch großflächig auf den Wiesen und erkennen kann ich die auch nur an den gelben Schnittflächen. Geruchsmäßig ist nichts Karbolisches wahrnehmbar. Auf deinem Foto im September war leider nicht klar ersichtlich, ob die Schnittfläche gelb war und ich hatte das auch erst gesehen, nachdem Du probiert hattest.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Alkohol weitet die Gefäße und sorgt gegen Gefäßverengung und Schlaganfall vor!!


Hallo,

ja, aber nur auf kurze Zeit. Wollte man damit einen Langzeiteffekt erreichen, müsste man laufend relativ viel Alkohol trinken und dann sind aber die schädlichen Auswirkungen des Alkohols weitaus bedeutender als das mit der Gefäßverengung, welches dann aber sowieso wieder hinfällig wird, da ja Alkohol in der Leber teilweise zu Fett umgearbeitet wird, was wiederum schlecht für die Gefäße ist.

Prost 

Lajos, der ab und an auch mal da etwas trinkt  .


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Oktober 2022)

Was meinen die Experten: sind das echte Pfifferlinge?


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Was meinen die Experten: sind das echte Pfifferlinge?
> Anhang anzeigen 420725


Hallo,

links unten und rechts außen würde ich sagen ja. Die anderen sehen eher nach den "Falschen Pfifferlingen" aus, aber bei Bildern ist das immer so eine Sache ist aber hier egal, da der Falsche Pfifferling essbar ist.
Gefährlich wäre da der leuchtende Ölbaumpilz, der aber bei uns kaum vorkommt und immer auf Holz wächst, während der Pfifferling nie auf Holz wächst.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Oktober 2022)

Danke Lajos1 
Die standen alle auf einem Fleck auf dem Boden, nicht auf Holz.
Bei diesen Pilzen kenne ich mich nicht genau aus, von daher die Frage. Vom Aussehen und Geruch waren es welche. Deshalb habe ich sie auch mitgenommen, aber war mir zu Hause wieder etwas unsicher.
Die anderen Sorten kenne ich ja zu genüge. Und ich nehme nur mit, was ich kenne.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Oktober 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Ich nehme die trotzdem mit, wenn dann zieht der essbare Pilz ja die Giftstoffe aus dem Boden und nicht aus dem lebenden Myzel des anderen Pilzes.
> 
> 
> Das werden wohl Karbol-Champinons gewesen sein, die wachsen hier bei uns auch großflächig auf den Wiesen und erkennen kann ich die auch nur an den gelben Schnittflächen. Geruchsmäßig ist nichts Karbolisches wahrnehmbar. Auf deinem Foto im September war leider nicht klar ersichtlich, ob die Schnittfläche gelb war und ich hatte das auch erst gesehen, nachdem Du probiert hattest.


Die Schnittflächen waren meiner Erinnerung nach nicht gelb oder gelblich, sondern weiß. Das Pilze sich nach dem Putzen verfärben (oxydieren) ist ja bekannt, meine September-Funde habe ich erst 2 Tage nach Fund (im Kühlschrank gelagert) zubereitet. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn sich etwas gravierenden an Farbe und Geschmack verändert hätte, wären bei mir  bestimmt die Alarmleuchten angegangen! 
Weiß jemand von euch, ob es ein spezielles sensorisches Meßgerät für Pilze gibt, daß etwas über die Giftig- oder Ungiftigkeit einer Pilzsorte aussagt?


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die Schnittflächen waren meiner Erinnerung nach nicht gelb oder gelblich, sondern weiß. Das Pilze sich nach dem Putzen verfärben (oxydieren) ist ja bekannt, meine September-Funde habe ich erst 2 Tage nach Fund (im Kühlschrank gelagert) zubereitet.
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn sich etwas gravierenden an Farbe und Geschmack verändert hätte, wären bei mir  bestimmt die Alarmleuchten angegangen!
> Weiß jemand von euch, ob es ein spezielles sensorisches Meßgerät für Pilze gibt, daß etwas über die Giftig- oder Ungiftigkeit einer Pilzsorte aussagt?




...der vordere mit dem hellen Stiel müsste man von unten sehen.  Ich würde sie alle essen.


----------



## silverfish (11. Oktober 2022)

Das sicherste Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen echtem und falschem Pfifferling sind die Lamellen. Nur beim Echten gehen sie in den Stiel über.
Aber auch das muss man lernen. Ich gehe nicht oft in die Pilze dafür schon 50 Jahre. Ich denke Etliche hier noch paar Jahre länger.


----------



## Ostseesilber (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube das sind alles falsche. Orangetöne gehören nicht an einen Pfiffi. Er hat auch keine Lamellen sondern Leisten. Lamellen kann man leicht mit einem Finger wegwischen, die Leisten am Pfiffie sind fester und brechen ab.
Sehr sicheres erstes Merkmal für mich ist auch die Gesamtfestigkeit des echten Pfifferlings, den kann man nicht hin und her labbern wie den falschen.


----------



## silverfish (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde sagen das sind allen Echte . So täuschen kann ein Photo nicht.


----------



## Ostseesilber (11. Oktober 2022)

Pfiffie hat keine Orangetöne, weder an den Lammellen, noch von oben zur Hutmitte hin, auch letzteres spricht ganz klar für falsche...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

Gutes Merkmal ist auch, dass sich beim falschen Pfiffi die Lamellen nie teilen, während sie das beim echten machen. Sieht dann wie ein Y aus...


----------



## silverfish (11. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Gutes Merkmal ist auch, dass sich beim falschen Pfiffi die Lamellen nie teilen, während sie das beim echten machen. Sieht dann wie ein Y aus...


Das kann man auf dem Photo gut sehen.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Oktober 2022)

Da habe ich ja etwas losgetreten…
Hier noch mal eine andere Aufnahme.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Oktober 2022)

Da erkennt man auch die erwähnten Y-Lamellen.

Für so etwas sind übrigens Samsung Telefone Mist, die Software dreht immer sowas von an der Sättigung.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da erkennt man auch die erwähnten Y-Lamellen.
> 
> Für so etwas sind übrigens Samsung Telefone Mist, die Software dreht immer sowas von an der Sättigung.


Samsung? Noch nie benutzt!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Oktober 2022)

Kann jemand von euch ein empfehlenswerten Pilzbestimmungsführer in Taschenbuch-Format vorschlagen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

Hexe


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hexe
> Anhang anzeigen 420749


----------



## Mikesch (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch ein empfehlenswerten Pilzbestimmungsführer in Taschenbuch-Format vorschlagen?


Schau' mal bei Kosmos od. Gräfe&Unzer, evtl. BLV.


----------



## Tricast (11. Oktober 2022)

Pareys Buch der Pilze von Marcel Bon soll wohl das Beste sein. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)

Tödlich


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Localhorst (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch ein empfehlenswerten Pilzbestimmungsführer in Taschenbuch-Format vorschlagen?


Ich finde folgendes gut.






						10 Pilze: Die sichersten Arten finden und bestimmen : Schuster, Gerhard, Schneider, Christine: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

10 Pilze: Die sichersten Arten finden und bestimmen | Schuster, Gerhard, Schneider, Christine | ISBN: 9783818614546 | Kostenloser Versand für alle Bücher mit Versand und Verkauf duch Amazon.



					www.amazon.de
				




Es ist kein Nachschlagewerk, sondern zeigt 10 einfache Pilze und deren Merkmale aber halt auch die Merkmale die die Pilze jeweils nicht haben dürfen.

Ist halt wirklich nur zum Einstieg, aber mit 10€ auch eher preiswert.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch ein empfehlenswerten Pilzbestimmungsführer in Taschenbuch-Format vorschlagen?


"„BLV Handbuch Pilze: Der zuverlässige Naturführer“ (Ewald Gerhardt) – Buch gebraucht kaufen – A02ujSyQ01ZZ2" https://www.booklooker.de/Bücher/Ew.../A02ujSyQ01ZZ2?zid=vm2c7angee6gh53jh1l62que50

Ich hatte immer den Blv Naturführer dabei. 
Da meine Ausgabe von 1972 ist dachte ich du willst vielleicht ein aktuelleren.
Da sind die wichtigsten Pilze drin.
Nicht alle aber genug.

Warscheinlich weiß heute keiner mehr was ein Zellers Röhrling ist.
Aber die meisten kennen sicher den bereiften Rotfussröhrling.

Jetzt brauche ich kein Buch mehr,früher war das aber oft sehr hilfreich .

Im Zweifel aber immer stehen lassen oder ein " Testexemplar" mitnehmen und ordentlich von einer fachkundige Person bestimmen lassen.


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch ein empfehlenswerten Pilzbestimmungsführer in Taschenbuch-Format vorschlagen?


Ob man eines der ca. 392737727 Pilzbücher mag bzw. nützlich und praktisch findet, ist hoch individuell. Ich empfehle daher auf jeden Fall mal in eine Buchhandlung zu gehen, und die dortigen Pilzbücher durchzublättern, ob man damit 'zurechtkommt'

Ich empfehle Als ein solides Praktisches Buch mit einem guten Kompromiss zwischen Artenvielfalt und Übersichtlichkeit:

Andreas Gminder, Handbuch für Pilzsammler. 340 Arten Mitteleuropas sicher bestimmen. Kosmos Verlag.

Das ist mein meistgenutztes Pilzbuch seit einigen Jahren, ich habe es gerade eben erst erneut für den Missussohn Nr. 1 bestellt, der gerade seien Weg ins Pilzen findet.

Aus dem Gleichen Verlag, zum Gleichen Preis gibt es ebenfalls: 

Hans Laux, Der Grosse Kosmos Pilzführer. Über 1200 Arten Europas. Kosmos Verlag.

Den empfehle ich nicht trotz der vielen Arten. Es ist im Feld kaum praktisch zu nutzen trotz oder gerade wegen der Vielen Arten. Für daheim aber natürlich nutzbar. Wobei man da dann auch auf das Internet mit reichem Material und Vergleichsbildern zurückgreifen kann. 1-2-3-Pilz z.b. ist eine hervorragende Internetseite zur Pilzbestimmung.


----------



## Jason (11. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist mein meistgenutztes Pilzbuch seit einigen Jahren, ich habe es gerade eben erst erneut für den Missussohn Nr. 1 bestellt, der gerade seien Weg ins Pilzen findet.


Aber es ist immer noch am besten sich einen Guide an die Fersen zu heften. Das hast du mir selber gesagt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Aber es ist immer noch am besten sich einen Guide an die Fersen zu heften. Das hast du mir selber gesagt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Natürlich! Aber ein Pilzbuch sollte jeder Sammler auch im Haus haben. Das eine ersetzt nicht das andere. Es ist wie mit Angeln: Am besten lernt mans am Wasser von Anglern, aber ein Leitfaden zur Hand kann niemals schaden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Alkohol weitet die Gefäße und sorgt gegen Gefäßverengung und Schlaganfall vor!!


Nicht nur das, hilft auch gegen Depressionen   …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Buchvorschläge!  Mir würde schon ein Buch mit 10 eßbaren Pilzsorten reichen... Hier habe ich von euren Funden auch nicht mehr Arten gesehen! 
Vielleicht gibt's ja auch einen regionalen Pilzführer, wie "Pilze In Bayern" oder Mittelfranken... 
Wenn ich wieder in Fürth oder Nürnberg bin, werde ich mich mal in einer Buchhandlung umschauen....


----------



## steffen78 (12. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die Schnittflächen waren meiner Erinnerung nach nicht gelb oder gelblich, sondern weiß. Das Pilze sich nach dem Putzen verfärben (oxydieren) ist ja bekannt, meine September-Funde habe ich erst 2 Tage nach Fund (im Kühlschrank gelagert) zubereitet.
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn sich etwas gravierenden an Farbe und Geschmack verändert hätte, wären bei mir  bestimmt die Alarmleuchten angegangen!
> Weiß jemand von euch, ob es ein spezielles sensorisches Meßgerät für Pilze gibt, daß etwas über die Giftig- oder Ungiftigkeit einer Pilzsorte aussagt?


Nochmal ne Erwähnung dazu: ich denke es ist auch nicht günstig frische Pilze erst nach zwei Tagen zu essen. Ich weiß bei Champions ist das in aller Regel nicht das Problem, aber es gibt dennoch schimmel der gut versteckt an/im Pilz sein kann. Und es gibt viel mehr Lebensmittelvergiftungen diesbezüglich als Pilzvergiftung durch Giftpilze
...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch ein empfehlenswerten Pilzbestimmungsführer in Taschenbuch-Format vorschlagen?


Ich habe dafür 2 Bücher. Eines für zu Hause: 1200 Pilze von Dähncke. Ein echter Schinken!
Für unterwegs dann was handliches... BLV Pilzführer.

Aber den großen Dähncke-Klopper kann ich zum Bestimmen zu Hause echt empfehlen. Da ist ALLES drin!


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mir würde schon ein Buch mit 10 eßbaren Pilzsorten reichen... Hier habe ich von euren Funden auch nicht mehr Arten gesehen!


Das halte ich für nicht ausreichend. Auch wenn man sich auf eine Handvoll essbarer Arten beschränkt -und die reichen ja bereits, um einen leckeren Korb zusammenzustellen- sollte man sich unbedingt auch mindestens mit deren Verwechslungspartnern vertraut machen: Man sollte also die Artabgrenzung von beiden Seiten vornehmen können.
Sonst gerät man in die Lage, von seinen 10 Leckerpilzen ausgehend, deren Definition zu weit zu fassen und dann das Falsche in den Korb zu legen:
Daraus entstehen dann so Sschen wie kürzlich hier geschehen, z.b. das Nichterkennnen und Verspeisen von Karbolegerlingen oder das einsammeln von falschen Pfifferlingen.


----------



## warrior (12. Oktober 2022)

Geh in den Wald haben sie gesagt...
Da kommst du auf andere Gedanken haben sie gesagt....
Sehr witzig


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Bücher sind schon was feines ,aber auch bissl überholt.
Hab grad mal nur so bei Tante Gockle "Rotfussröhrling" eingegeben.  Da kamen unzählige Bilder. Es gibt auch ne online Pilzberatung.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Bücher sind schon was feines ,aber auch bissl überholt.
> Hab grad mal nur so bei Tante Gockle "Rotfussröhrling" eingegeben.  Da kamen unzählige Bilder. Es gibt auch ne online Pilzberatung.


Gibt ja auch recht viele Uterarten davon.
Allerdings isses da auch wie beim Angeln.
Wen man Rotauge eingibt kommen teilweise Fische das man sich ans Hirn langt.

Wobei beim Rotfussröhrling untereinander eine Verwechslung wurscht wäre.
Aber ich möchte nicht zb. Nen Schönfussröhrling mit im Pilzgericht haben.

Aber nochmal zum Buch zurück.
Bin da bei Minimax.
10 Arten sind zuwenig zum bestimmen.

Ausserdem isses Saisonweise oft unterschiedlich.

Soviel Zellers Röhrlinge wie heuer hatte ich in dem Wald noch nie gesehen wie heuer.
Dort gabs sonst Massenweise Maronen und Rotkappen.
Die fand ich heuer dort nur vereinzelt.


Im Internet weist halt ( als Laie)  nicht Safe das es der richtige Pilz ist der da beschrieben steht.

Bei Büchern haben sich Jahrelang Mykologen damit beschäftigt die Pilze zu bestimmten.

Gute Berater oder Pilzkenner sind natürlich optimal  .
Live schaut der Pilz oft anders aus als im digitalen Bild.

Darum mag ich den Blv
Da waren damals schon die Bilder sehr naturgetreu und gut fotografiert.
In der alten Ausgabe genauso wie in der moderneren.

Son Schinken mit paar tausend Bildern hab ich auch,und finde ihn auch sehr hilfreich.

Als Anfänger kann einem sowas aber auch noch mehr verwirren.


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Buchvorschläge!  Mir würde schon ein Buch mit 10 eßbaren Pilzsorten reichen... Hier habe ich von euren Funden auch nicht mehr Arten gesehen!
> Vielleicht gibt's ja auch einen regionalen Pilzführer, wie "Pilze In Bayern" oder Mittelfranken...
> Wenn ich wieder in Fürth oder Nürnberg bin, werde ich mich mal in einer Buchhandlung umschauen....


Der BLV wäre schon passend. 
Bin ja auch aus Bayern.


----------



## vonda1909 (12. Oktober 2022)

Mein Trockenofen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Oktober 2022)

So, fertig für die Einkellerung…


----------



## Ostseesilber (12. Oktober 2022)

Musste heute Nachmittag auch nochmal los, zuerst Edelreizker, dann Steinies, Krause Klucken und schließlich nochmal paar Pfiffies. Hab nochmal ein Vergleichsbild mit dem falschen Pfiffie geschossen.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> So, fertig für die Einkellerung…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420884


Sind die Eingekocht?Und wenn ja welche sind das?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Sind die Eingekocht?Und wenn ja welche sind das?


Ja. Da ist alles mögliche drin. Steinis, Rotkappen, Birkenpilze, Perlpilze etc.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Musste heute Nachmittag auch nochmal los, zuerst Edelreizker, dann Steinies, Krause Klucken und schließlich nochmal paar Pfiffies. Hab nochmal ein Vergleichsbild mit dem falschen Pfiffie geschossen.
> Anhang anzeigen 420886
> Anhang anzeigen 420887
> Anhang anzeigen 420888
> ...


Tolle Mischung. Richtig gut. Edelreizker liebe ich. 
Und auf dem Foto mit den Pfiffis sieht man den Unterschied sehr gut


----------



## heinzi (13. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Tolle Mischung. Richtig gut. Edelreizker liebe ich.
> Und auf dem Foto mit den Pfiffis sieht man den Unterschied sehr gut


Für mich als Nicht-Pilzkenner, welche sind denn die falschen Pfifferlinge?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Für mich als Nicht-Pilzkenner, welche sind denn die falschen Pfifferlinge?


Die grellen Orangen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Für mich als Nicht-Pilzkenner, welche sind denn die falschen Pfifferlinge?


Rechts die kleinen, intensiv orangenen...


----------



## zulu (13. Oktober 2022)

BLV und Kosmos sind auch meine Standardwerke .
Das braucht man einfach um sich bei Bestimmungen sicher zu sein.
Zuerst die Theorie , die Basics.  Dann in den Wald.
Ein Anfänger kann  besser eine oder mehrere Seiten aus dem Buch kopieren und sich die Blätter in die Tasche stecken.

Dann sucht man sich die *schmackhaftesten* raus aus dem Kosmos und guckt was von denen in der 
Nähe zu finden ist.  
Da kommen dann automatisch irgendwas zwischen 5 - 10 Sorten zusammen.
Auf die konzentriert man sich oder spezialisiert  sich.
Das ist nichts anderes wie beim Fischen.


----------



## heinzi (13. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Rechts die kleinen, intensiv orangenen...


Vielen Dank auch an Forelle 74. Nach nochmaliger Betrachtung der Bilder bleibe ich beim jetzigen Procedere, ich kaufe die Pilze lieber. Ist für meine Gesundheit einfach sicherer.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2022)

Also wenn man nur Pilze mit Schwamm drunter sammelt, kann nicht allzu viel schief gehen! Das kann man ruhig machen. Die zwei leicht!!! giftigen, die es mit Schwamm gibt, hat man schnell erkannt!


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2022)

hier ist eine Liste mit Pilzsachverständigen zu finden  ( Deutsche Gesellschaft für Mykologie- also die sich wirklich auskennen)
kam heute im Blatt, will ich euch nicht vorenthalten, da durch die ganze BRD





__





						Pilzsachverständige finden / DGfM
					






					www.dgfm-ev.de


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Oktober 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Also wenn man nur Pilze mit Schwamm drunter sammelt, kann nicht allzu viel schief gehen! Das kann man ruhig machen. Die zwei leicht!!! giftigen, die es mit Schwamm gibt, hat man schnell erkannt!


Ja die schauen schon auch unappetitlich aus.
Der Satanspilz zb.

Allerdings gibt's noch andere die ungesund sind.
Der Düsterer Röhrling ist auch nicht lecker.
Oder wie Minimax schreibt der Gallenröhrling.

Aber du hast recht das Röhrlinge weniger gefährlich sind.
Hab auch so angefangen.
Braunkappen, Steinpilze und ähnliche.
Und Reherl  .
Das war damals der einzige Lamellen Pilz den ich mitnahm.
Später dann noch Parasol.
Irgendwann erweitert man dan sein Wissen und sammelt mehr Sorten.


----------



## zulu (13. Oktober 2022)

Und Reherl  ?

Woas issn düs ?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Oktober 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Und Reherl  ?
> 
> Woas issn düs ?


Pfifferlinge


----------



## zulu (13. Oktober 2022)

ach so


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch an Forelle 74. Nach nochmaliger Betrachtung der Bilder bleibe ich beim jetzigen Procedere, ich kaufe die Pilze lieber. Ist für meine Gesundheit einfach sicherer.


Wenn du Pilze kaufen willst, mach mit dem Handy Bilder von denen, z. B. bei Pfifferlingen. Wenn du beim nächstenmal im Wald bist, kannst du die echten dann schnell von den falschen unterscheiden bzw. die richtigen identifizieren...


----------



## Seele (13. Oktober 2022)

Was hab ich denn da nettes am Bach stehen?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Pfifferlinge


Hallo,

ja, in der Regensburger Gegend auch Rehgoaßerln genannt .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn da nettes am Bach stehen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420963
> 
> ...




Hmmm.......könnte ein Pilz sein.....


----------



## Seele (13. Oktober 2022)

Soll ich mal futtern?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2022)

Keine Ahnung. Mach besser nicht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2022)

Mein kleiner Sohn wollte ein Pilzsammler-Video heute als Gutenacht-Geschichte gucken. Ich fand’s echt nicht übel, deshalb hier mal der Link:


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2022)

Was Pilzbestimmungsbücher angeht, ich habe mir mal vor ca. 35 Jahren eins gekauft, was heute scheinbar neu nicht mehr angeboten.
Schön klein, so daß es in jede Tasche passt und im Wald immer mitgenommen werden kann. 75 Fotos mit Beschreibung von essbaren und giftigen Pilzen.
Hat mir immer sehr geholfen. Hier mal ein Foto davon:


----------



## silverfish (14. Oktober 2022)

_Auf dem Weg zum Teich wieder durch den Wald gelaufen. Nur paar Bilder vom Weg. Fliegenpilze Unmassen. Genauso Falsche Pfifferlinge.
	

		
			
		

		
	







_


----------



## silverfish (14. Oktober 2022)

.3 Meter neben ner Fliegenpilzgruppe stand Steinie. Und am Ende des Weges eine Riege der Schwieg
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
ermutterpilze.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Oktober 2022)

Pilze wachsen in Deutschland anscheinend an völlig unerwarteten Orten.
Heute im Eingangsbereich meiner Bank auf einem Hinweisschild `nen "Schwiegermutterpilz" gesehen.
Foto habe ich nicht gestellt, war echt so.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Oktober 2022)

Die ersten  Hallimasch


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Schon vor ner Woche gesehn. Aber nee. DIE nich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Oktober 2022)

Schick sind die ja…


----------



## Floma (16. Oktober 2022)

Mutig? ... Ich weiß noch nicht. Das Buch sagt essbar und Rotfußröhling. Ich finde aber nicht, dass etwas Essbares so aussehen sollte.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Oktober 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Mutig? ... Ich weiß noch nicht. Das Buch sagt essbar und Rotfußröhling. Ich finde aber nicht, dass etwas Essbares so aussehen sollte.


Sind schon Rotfussröhrlinge.
Allerdings mag ich die nicht so gerne .
Kleine kann man schon ins Mischgericht werfen.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Oktober 2022)

Allerdings setzen die schnell Schimmel an.
Der eine hat schon son weissen Hauch auf den Röhren.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich lass auch die Finger von denen..gibt's reichlich, geschmacklich nicht erwähnenswert, und der Grad zwischen gute Qualität und verdorben ist gering. Wir waren heute mit drei Familien im Wald unterwegs. Maronen (Braunkappen) bis zum abwinken. Nur junge frische pilze mitgenommen. Der Dörrautomat ist einmal voll und ein Backblech. Also zu den ganzen Steinpilzen jetzt auch nochmal was anderes...


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Oktober 2022)

Da wird eine leckere Suppe von gekocht. Kleiner waren sie nicht  in dem hohen Gras kaum zu entdecken 


silverfish schrieb:


> Schon vor ner Woche gesehn. Aber nee. DIE nich.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (16. Oktober 2022)

.....und es ist noch nicht zu Ende.....
Am letzten Donnerstag in Bautzen auf dem Markt gesehen :


----------



## Chefkoch85 (17. Oktober 2022)

Guten morgen,

mal wieder tolle Funde überall... Ich war auch nochmal unterwegs, jede Menge Maronen, haben uns die schönsten ausgesucht. Immerhin gabs noch zwei Steinpilze dazu. In zwei Wochen ist nochmal eine Tour geplant dann wirds wohl ziemlich rum sein. Macht aber nix, der Platz im gefrierfach ist sowieso begrenzt.


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Hab paar Fotos gemacht. 
Die braunen sind ja wohl Boviste .
Sind die Weißen Flaschenboviste?


----------



## Peter117 (17. Oktober 2022)

silverfish: Flaschenbovist passt - man nennt sie auch Stäublinge. Die braunen werden wohl auch welche sein...


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. Oktober 2022)

Jo silverfisch. Der braune könnte ein Kartoffelbovist sein, nicht so zu empfehlen. Letztere werden Flaschenboviste sein. Solange sie innen auch schön weiß sind, essbar und auch einigermaßen ok.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2022)

Erkennt jemand, um welche Pilze es sich hierbei handelt? 
Fotos sckickte mir ein Bekannter.
Vielen Dank auch.


----------



## racoon (18. Oktober 2022)

Sollten Hallimasch sein - ohne Gewähr


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Jo silverfisch. Der braune könnte ein Kartoffelbovist sein, nicht so zu empfehlen. Letztere werden Flaschenboviste sein. Solange sie innen auch schön weiß sind, essbar und auch einigermaßen ok.


Nöö . War nur interessehalber.
Riesenbovist würd ich nehmen. Aber den hab ich schon 30 Jahre nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Oktober 2022)

racoon schrieb:


> Sollten Hallimasch sein - ohne Gewähr


Auch für mich Hallimasch.


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand, um welche Pilze es sich hierbei handelt?
> Fotos sckickte mir ein Bekannter.
> Vielen Dank auch.



Ich sage auch Hallimasch. Als junger Pilz (wir nehmen nur die Köpfe) schmeckt er auch recht lecker, allerdings kenne ich Leute die ihn nicht gut vertragen und Magenprobleme bekommen. Selbst das kurze abkochen vor dem braten hilft dann nicht. Sie gelten roh als giftig. 
Von den Pilzen, die wir sammeln, kommt er neben den Grünlingen als letztes und bleibt auch je nach Witterung bis Dezember. Er wächst in Gruppen bevorzugt an älteren oder kranken Baustämmen oder Wurzeln. Er gilt auch als Schädling für die Bäume und kann diesen als Parasit schaden. Im Garten ist er daher ein schlechtes Zeichen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Oktober 2022)

Sodele, sind wieder zu Hause  und in heimischen Gefilden, kennt man sich halt doch besser aus. 

Der Jahresbedarf wäre somit für die ganze Familie gedeckt.


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nöö . War nur interessehalber.
> Riesenbovist würd ich nehmen. Aber den hab ich schon 30 Jahre nicht mehr gefunden.



Mir ist der Riesenbovist erst in diesem Jahr bewusst aufgefallen. Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich, dass jemand Bauschaum in den Wald geschmissen hätte. Erst nach und nach dämmerte es mir, dass es wohl zwei Riesenboviste waren, die den Schnecken zum Opfer gefallen waren. Mir war das Ganze nicht geheuer und ich habe sie stehen lassen. Hättest Du sie genommen?






Hier ein zweiter, etwas kleinerer.






Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ne hätte sie  auch stehen lassen


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2022)

ich hätt noch 10 Cent dazu gelegt;-))


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2022)

Seit 3 Wochen gibt es wieder vermehrt den violetten Rötelritterling. Er wächst bei uns in Gruppen in humosen Laubwäldern oder auch am Wiesenrand. Man erkennt sie recht gut daran, dass sie im Anschnitt lila bzw. violett sind. Die Doppelgänger dagegen im Anschnitt i.d.R. hellgrau oder weiß.
Wir nehmen gerne die jungen Exemplare für gemischte Pilzgerichte oder zum sauer einlegen. Zusammen mit Grünlingen und Blutreizkern bilden sie dann einen tollen farblichen Kontrast. Irgendwo habe ich noch ein Foto von allen dreien.





Diese hier sind in Resten des Laubhaufens vom letzten Jahr gewachsen.  






Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ich hätt noch 10 Cent dazu gelegt;-))



Warum so knausrig? 
50 Cent hätten dem Pilz auch gut gestanden, hatte ich nur gerade nicht zur Hand


----------



## Ladi74 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hab diese Woche frei und bin auch mal wieder losgezogen. Diesmal ging es ins östliche Erzgebirge um einem anderen Hobby nachzugehen. Da es mit dem anderen Hobby Essig war, also Plan P!
War heute ein zähes Unterfangen. Hier ist die Zeit warscheinlich schon um. Massenhaft Kremplinge und Halimasch(wenns welcher war). Kaum frische Maronen, von Steinpilzen keine Spur Der Wald war auch knochentrocken!

Wegen den Riesenbovisten... Da hab ich letzte Woche ca.10Stück neben der Autobahn bei Euskirchen gesehen. Die wären bestimmt das absolute geschmackliche "Highlight" gewesen.


----------



## Ladi74 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hatte dann noch einen gefunden, den ich nicht kannte. Ist das ein alter Hexenröhrling? 
Hab ihn nicht mitgenommen.
V.a. die Maronen haben vor "Bewohnern" nur so gestrotzt. Kopfkratz!


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2022)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Warum so knausrig?
> 50 Cent hätten dem Pilz auch gut gestanden, hatte ich nur gerade nicht zur Hand


mehr krieg ich doch nicht Taschengeld;-)) 
die violetten sind ein guter Pilz!


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2022)

Tomasz , die hätte ich nicht genommen. Mir schweben da schöne saubere Kugeln vor. Ausserdem bin ich mit allem was auf Schnecken schliesst sehr vorsichtig.
Die Biester übertragen jede Menge Krankheiten und Parasiten.


----------



## Tomasz (19. Oktober 2022)

Meine Familie wollte mir einen Gallenröhrling unterjubeln. Sie dachten es wäre ein Steinpilz. Aber man muss nur ein ganz winziges Stück auf die Zunge legen und merkt den bitteren Geschmack, der die ganze Pilzmahlzeit versauen kann. 
Die Poren bzw. der Schwamm ist zumeist leicht rosa, kann aber auch je nach Alter weiß oder dunkler sein.






Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Meine Familie wollte mir einen Gallenröhrling unterjubeln. Sie dachten es wäre ein Steinpilz. Aber man muss nur ein ganz winziges Stück auf die Zunge legen und merkt den bitteren Geschmack, der die ganze Pilzmahlzeit versauen kann.
> Die Poren bzw. der Schwamm ist zumeist leicht rosa, kann aber auch je nach Alter weiß oder dunkler sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421669
> ...


Hallo,

die Größe ist harmlos, da ist er ja gut zu bestimmen. Schwieriger wird es bei den kleinen, knackigen. Im Zweifel immer die Geschmacksprobe machen.
Einer versaut das ganze Essen. Dann weiß man auch, warum er Gallenröhrling heißt  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (19. Oktober 2022)

Ist das derselbe Pilz, der auch Bitterling genannt wird?

Vor dem wurden wir schon als Kinder gewarnt. Sieht aus wie ein Steinpilz, schmeckt aber schon bei Anlecken widerlich und bitter.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist das derselbe Pilz, der auch Bitterling genannt wird?
> 
> Vor dem wurden wir schon als Kinder gewarnt. Sieht aus wie ein Steinpilz, schmeckt aber schon bei Anlecken widerlich und bitter.


Hallo,

ja, das ist er.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## daci7 (19. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nöö . War nur interessehalber.
> Riesenbovist würd ich nehmen. Aber den hab ich schon 30 Jahre nicht mehr gefunden.


Heute noch einen gesehen und stehen gelassen - lohnt der? Ich komm heut Abend nochmal dort vorbei


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2022)

Naja. Geschmack iss nich wie beim Steinpilz. Aber wenn er schön sauber ist . Min.so 15cm im Durchmesser gehts. Schöne min.3cm dicke Scheiben schneiden . Panieren und braten. Dann sind die Scheiben nur noch 1cm stark.Gut würzen.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist das derselbe Pilz, der auch Bitterling genannt wird?
> 
> Vor dem wurden wir schon als Kinder gewarnt. Sieht aus wie ein Steinpilz, schmeckt aber schon bei Anlecken widerlich und bitter.


Ne ordentliche Ladung Kümmel dran, dann geht`s schon...........


----------



## Kay1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Zum Thema Gallenröhrling wollte ich noch sagen, das nicht alle so richtig bitter schmecken. Ich hatte schon welche die nur ganz leicht bitter waren.


----------



## bonobo (19. Oktober 2022)

Komme gar nicht mehr zum Angeln!


----------



## heinzi (20. Oktober 2022)

bonobo schrieb:


> Komme gar nicht mehr zum Angeln!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421719


Also ich weiß nicht, aber die sehen doch alle schon irgendwie giftig aus.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, aber die sehen doch alle schon irgendwie giftig aus.


nöh
dürften Lacktrichterlinge , Reizker , Maronen und Steinis sein- nix giftig ; nur nix für Leut, die nur Steinis bestimmen können;-))


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2022)

Die Hallimasch Suppe  ist gesichert


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hallimasch Suppe


Hallimatsch also......


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hallimatsch also......


Warum also?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, aber die sehen doch alle schon irgendwie giftig aus.


Hallo,

jetzt kommt langsam die Zeit in welcher man noch viele, wirklich gute aber schlimm aussehende Pilze sammeln kann; z. B. die Totentrompete, Schweinsohr, auch Purpur-Leistling genannt, die Kraterelle, den verbogenen Leistling. Sehen alle "waffenscheinpflichtig" aus, sind aber gute Speisepilze und der Vorteil ist, die nehmen die meisten, ob ihres Aussehens, nicht mit .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Los 2 (20. Oktober 2022)

Haben heute beim Waldspaziergang auch richtig viel Pilze gesehen. Mitgenommen habe ich keine, sind mir alle unbekannt.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Oktober 2022)

Das ist auch der Hallimasch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mir dann doch auch noch ein wenig Geschmacksverstärker für die Steinpilze geholt.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dann doch auch noch ein wenig Geschmacksverstärker für die Steinpilze geholt.


hast Du Dir im Garten eine Kultur davon angelegt?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Oktober 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> hast Du Dir im Garten eine Kultur davon angelegt?


Das nicht aber "leider" viel kranker Wald um mich herum!


----------



## angler1996 (21. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Das nicht aber "leider" viel kranker Wald um mich herum!


hat mich nur gewundert , als alter Waldschrat kann ich mich nichrt erinnern solche Mengen gefunden zu haben.
Konnte ja sein , Du hast einen Kleinngarten in der Herbertstr. ;-)))


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Oktober 2022)

Morgen nochmals frische suchen und dann das passende Steak  dabei


----------



## silverfish (21. Oktober 2022)

Gegenüber letzte Woche sind die Pilze schwer zurückgegangen. Hatte ich letzten Freitag noch Unmengen am Wegesrande , diese Woche nur paar alte Fliegenpilze und so Zeuch wat niemand sammelt. Bei einem Gespräch mit den hiesigen Schrat stellten wir fest ,daß so ziemlich Saisonende sei .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Oktober 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> hat mich nur gewundert , als alter Waldschrat kann ich mich nichrt erinnern solche Mengen gefunden zu haben.
> Konnte ja sein , Du hast einen Kleinngarten in der Herbertstr. ;-)))


Einen Kleingarten habe ich tatsächlich.   
Den habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal mit ein paar Kilo Pilzabfällen gedüngt. 
Was ich jedoch nicht zur Nachahmung empfehlen kann.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem Trocknen von der Krause Glucke?
Geht das überhaupt? Wird sie nach dem Trocknen ggf. so steinhart, dass man sie nicht mehr zum Verzehr aufgeweicht bekommt? 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, sie als gemahlenes Pulver zu verwenden!


----------



## angler1996 (21. Oktober 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> hast Du Dir im Garten eine Kultur davon angelegt?





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Einen Kleingarten habe ich tatsächlich.
> Den habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal mit ein paar Kilo Pilzabfällen gedüngt.
> Was ich jedoch nicht zur Nachahmung empfehlen kann.


verrottendes Eiweis stinkt bestialisch


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2022)

richtig sammeln kann ich natürlich noch nicht, aber ein kleiner Spaziergang brachte mir dennoch diese 1340 Gramm Glucke ein


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> verrottendes Eiweis stinkt bestialisch


Hallo,

da bin ich, zum Glück, mit einem schlecht entwickelten Geruchssinn gesegnet .
Bevor ich etwas als unangenehm empfinde, fallen Leute mit empfindlicher Nase schon in Ohnmacht.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, als ich vor Jahrzehnten deswegen mal bei einem HNO-Arzt war. Der sagte, da könne man medikamentös schon etwas machen, aber das müsste ich dann dauernd einnehmen und dies würde er nicht empfehlen. Außerdem sagte er damals noch: "und manchmal ist es gar nicht so verkehrt, einen schlecht entwickelten Geruchssinn zu haben".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da bin ich, zum Glück, mit einem schlecht entwickelten Geruchssinn gesegnet .
> Bevor ich etwas als unangenehm empfinde, fallen Leute mit empfindlicher Nase schon in Ohnmacht.
> ...


stammst Du von den Isländern ab? Die verzehren ja den Stinkehai mit Genuss


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> stammst Du von den Isländern ab? Die verzehren ja den Stinkehai mit Genuss


Hallo,

nein, es gibt auch Franken mit schlecht entwickelten Geruchssinn .
Ich kann allerdings mit einem ungarischen Urgroßvater aufwarten. Über dessen Geruchssinn ist mir aber nichts überliefert.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich kann allerdings mit einem ungarischen Urgroßvater aufwarten.


und der aß auch Stinkehai?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und der aß auch Stinkehai?


Hallo,

kaum. Eher Paprikasch (gemeinhin bei uns Gulasch genannt) mit Tokajer. Aber genaueres ist da nicht überliefert .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zulu (22. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir ist auch nicht mehr viel los.
Hallimasch ja, aber die liegen mir allein etwas schwer im Magen, selbst wenn ich nur die Hüte nehme.
Das schlecht verdauliche ist wie ich meine im Stiel.
Vereinzelt gibt es Stockschwamm, den nehme ich aber nur für die Pilzsuppe.
Der geliebte Graue Schwefelkopf hat sich noch nicht gezeigt.


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

Grauer Schwefelkopf ? Ich habe nur den dottergelben Schwefelporling (wächst am liebsten an Akazienstämmen)  verwendet.
Zusammen mit Fleisch durch den Wolf und gebraten.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin gerade im Hunsrück und vorhin kam die Vermieterin mit einem großen Korb Steinis aus dem Wald zurück. Zwar keine riesigen Exemplare aber sicher 4 oder 5 Kilo insgesamt.


----------



## zulu (22. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Grauer Schwefelkopf ?




Genauer gesagt der Graublättrige oder der Rauchblättrige Schwefelkopf , den meine ich.
Das ist ein von mir hochgeschätzter ,sehr guter und wohlschmeckender Baumpilz.
Sieht den giftigen Verwandten recht ähnlich , nur eben graue Lamellen und keine grün-gelben.
Die sind im Gegensatz zu den anderen Schwefelköpfen immer sehr mild , brennen nicht auf der Zunge.

Schwefelporling, den kenne ich wieder nicht, habe ich überhaupt irgendwo Akazien ?


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

Ach jetzt hab ich paar Bilder von den Schwefelköpfchen angeschaut. Schon oft gesehen, grade im Übergang von Fichten und Kiefern . Dieses Lamellenzeuchs iss nich so mein Ding.  Ad libitum


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Oktober 2022)

Für dieses Jahr die letzten
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
⁹


----------



## yukonjack (23. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr die letzten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hättest du aber nicht extra zum Fototermin polieren müssen..............


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Oktober 2022)

Oh doch damit der Glanz dich beendet....
Nein so sehen  die immer aus wenn ich die Kiefernnadeln abwischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (23. Oktober 2022)

Vogel im Nest


----------



## Floma (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich behaupte!
1x Steinpilz
1x Flockenstieliger Hexen-Röhrling
Rest Maronenröhrling (essen...?)


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Oktober 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> (essen...?)


Ich würde hier maximal den Stonie essen. Hexe gibts nur in der Walpurgisnacht, aber nicht bei mir auf dem Teller, und die Maronen hatten schon bessere Tage, *die* wären bei mir stehen geblieben.

Ich war heute auch noch mal auf der Jagd, im Taunus war _Nitschewo_, aber zu Hause um die Ecke gab es 5 kleine Stonies und etliche schöne Maronen.
Der Dörrautomat läuft, sportlicher wird es heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich behaupte!
> 1x Steinpilz
> 1x Flockenstieliger Hexen-Röhrling
> Rest Maronenröhrling (essen...?)


Gert-Show  hat recht: Iss diese alten Pilze bitte nicht mehr, bei den Maronen gehen die Röhren ja fast schon in Zersetzung über, und auch der Steinpilz sieht nicht mehr gut aus.


----------



## Floma (23. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Gert-Show  hat recht: Iss diese alten Pilze bitte nicht mehr, bei den Maronen gehen die Röhren ja fast schon in Zersetzung über, und auch der Steinpilz sieht nicht mehr gut aus.


Der Steinpilz sieht so schlecht nicht aus. Da war ich beim Vorputzen mit dem Messer aber auch etwas unsensibel. 
Mit den Pilzen vom Markt bekomme ich den Steinpilz versorgt, den Rest entsorge ich dann Mal.


----------



## Verstrahlt (23. Oktober 2022)

Würd höchstens den Steinpilz noch essen. Reicht vllt fürn kleines Rührei 
Hier bei mir in Wittgenstein is auch langsam rum mit Steinis. Aber Maronen gibts ohne Ende.
Bin grade am anbraten für ne Suppe


----------



## Verstrahlt (23. Oktober 2022)

Viel erkennt man nicht


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir kommen  die Pilze bis auf den Platz. Nur keine Ahnung  welche das sind. Ich frage mal  in die Runde .


----------



## Tomasz (28. Oktober 2022)

Schirmpilze wachsen bei uns in der Regel auf Wiesen oder an Waldrändern mit viel Gras.
Dieser hier hat sich auf ungewöhnliche Weise durch einen Stapel trockenes Holz gequält.






Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen  die Pilze bis auf den Platz. Nur keine Ahnung  welche das sind. Ich frage mal  in die Runde .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keiner  eine Ahnung  um welche es sich hier Handelt?


----------



## racoon (28. Oktober 2022)

Ne Ahnung schon, aber Pilze anhand Fotos vom Hut zu bestimmen finde ich höchst unseriös,  zu groß ist da die Chance auf nen Zonk.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2022)

Es wäre aber schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2022)

Beim ersten  Bild sagt  Google  es könnte  sich um den Nelken-Schwindling handeln


----------



## Peter117 (29. Oktober 2022)

vonda1909 Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nelkenschwindlinge sind m.A. nach sehr klein - Deine sind gefühlt etwas größer...
Die anderen könnten Weichritterlinge sein, aber dafür müsste man den ganzen Pilz sehen. Auch ein Brauner Rasling sieht ähnlich aus - der wächst aber in Büscheln - das sieht mir hier nicht so aus...
Also, wie racoon schon schrieb, ohne detailierte Fotos ist eine genaue Bestimmung nicht möglich...


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute mal auf kurzer Pilz-Pirsch, geplant ist ein Pasta-Gericht. Da meine 4-Jährige Tochter mitessen möchte, wollte ich zwecks möglichen unverträglichen Pilzen, nochmal euren Rat einholen  besonders bei den Schirmpilzen und dem Violetten bin ich mir unsicher:


----------



## Peter117 (29. Oktober 2022)

Der Steinpilz in der Mitte sollte noch ok sein. Die 3 Schirmlinge sehen nach Safranschirmlingen aus - wenn die nicht zu alt sind, dann sind die auch gut. Man sieht das ja schon an den Druckstellen - im Schnitt verfärben sie sich safrangelb.
Die Rotfußröhrlinge - ob echter oder falscher kann ich nicht erkennen - würde ich nicht nehmen. Die sind sehr schnell verschimmelt und dann nicht mehr gut. Geschmacklich auch eher minderwertig. 
Der lila-farbene wurde hier schon mal gepostet, aber ich selbst kenne den nicht. Könnte ein Lacktrichterling sein...


----------



## Peter117 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich war auch nochmal im Wald, aber hier wächst fast nix mehr. Alle Maronen waren uralt und nicht mehr genießbar. 
Allerdings habe ich diese Beiden hier noch gefunden - dass ich das noch erleben darf: Pfifferlinge hier bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein...





Und dann dachte ich erst, dies ist der letzte Steinpilz der Saison, aber beim Umdrehen...




Vermutlich ein alter Hexenröhrling - die gibt's hier häufiger - oder doch ein Purpur-Röhrling? Wohl eher nicht...

Als ich aus dem Wald kam hat mich meine Gattin noch auf dieses Schild hingewiesen...
Zum Glück keinen gesehen...


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Der Steinpilz in der Mitte sollte noch ok sein. Die 3 Schirmlinge sehen nach Safranschirmlingen aus - wenn die nicht zu alt sind, dann sind die auch gut. Man sieht das ja schon an den Druckstellen - im Schnitt verfärben sie sich safrangelb.
> Die Rotfußröhrlinge - ob echter oder falscher kann ich nicht erkennen - würde ich nicht nehmen. Die sind sehr schnell verschimmelt und dann nicht mehr gut. Geschmacklich auch eher minderwertig.
> Der lila-farbene wurde hier schon mal gepostet, aber ich selbst kenne den nicht. Könnte ein Lacktrichterling sein...


Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung!


----------



## Schilfsänger (29. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ausserdem bin ich mit allem was auf Schnecken schliesst sehr vorsichtig.
> Die Biester übertragen jede Menge Krankheiten und Parasiten.


Aaaaaaaaha.


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war heute mal auf kurzer Pilz-Pirsch, geplant ist ein Pasta-Gericht. Da meine 4-Jährige Tochter mitessen möchte, wollte ich zwecks möglichen unverträglichen Pilzen, nochmal euren Rat einholen  besonders bei den Schirmpilzen und dem Violetten bin ich mir unsicher:


Außer dem Steinpilz würde ich die alle entsorgen ehrlich gesagt - bin da eher der vorsichtige Typ.


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war heute mal auf kurzer Pilz-Pirsch, geplant ist ein Pasta-Gericht. Da meine 4-Jährige Tochter mitessen möchte, wollte ich zwecks möglichen unverträglichen Pilzen, nochmal euren Rat einholen  besonders bei den Schirmpilzen und dem Violetten bin ich mir unsicher:


Wie die Vorredner sagten, die sind nicht mehr gut zu essen, alt und vergangen. Bitte nicht mehr essen. Ich glaube bei einem oder zwei der gammeligen Rotfüssler sogar schimmel zu sehen.
Ich würd der Tochter einen Miraculi-Tag als Ersatz bieten. 


Der violette Pilz ist meiner Meinung nach ein violetter Lacktrichterling in gutem Zustand. Dieser ist, obwohl er so giftig aussieht, ein harmloser Speisepilz.
Vorsicht ist geboten bei älteren Exemplaren diese sind verfärbt oder ausgeblichen und damit besteht Verwechslungsgefahr mit giftigen ungeniessbaren Pilzen. 
Mrs. M und ich sehen diesen hübschen Pilz öfters, haben uns aber nie getraut ihn zu essen.


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie die Vorredner sagten, die sind nicht mehr gut zu essen, alt und vergangen. Bitte nicht mehr essen. Ich glaube bei einem oder zwei der gammeligen Rotfüssler sogar schimmel zu sehen.
> Ich würd der Tochter einen Miraculi-Tag als Ersatz bieten.
> 
> 
> ...


Mit gebotener Vorsicht bin ich voll bei dir, gerade wenn Kinder mitessen. Ich bin schon länger Pilzsammler und mir waren auch die Namen meiner Funde bekannt, ich habe diese bewusst nicht genannt  um eine zweite Meinung nicht zu "beeinflussen."
Auf den Bildern schauen die Pilze wirklich nicht mehr "fresh" aus, das liegt aber an der post-mortem-blau-Verfärbung. Anbei Bilder kurz nach der Entnahme & Nachbereitung...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. November 2022)

Hallo Pilzfreunde. Mein Arbeitskollege hat eben beim Spaziergang in der Mittagspause 4 Pilze gefunden und mitgebracht. Was würdet Ihr meinen,.Flockenstielinger Hexenröhrling?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2022)

Ihr habt ja sorgen auf der Arbeit   …


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Pilzfreunde. Mein Arbeitskollege hat eben beim Spaziergang in der Mittagspause 4 Pilze gefunden und mitgebracht. Was würdet Ihr meinen,.Flockenstielinger Hexenröhrling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal ein klassicher Netzstieliger Hexenröhrling... Die würde ich mal lieber weg lassen. Sind zwar nicht tödlich, aber können üble MAgenschmerzen machen (müssen sie aber nicht!) Aber lieber auf Nummer sicher. 
Aber das ist ein schönes Beispiel - der Flockenstielige hat eben nicht solche Adern!


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. November 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein klassicher Netzstieliger Hexenröhrling... Die würde ich mal lieber weg lassen. Sind zwar nicht tödlich, aber können üble MAgenschmerzen machen (müssen sie aber nicht!) Aber lieber auf Nummer sicher.
> Aber das ist ein schönes Beispiel - der Flockenstielige hat eben nicht solche Adern!


Danke Dir. 

Drillsucht69 
Wenn die Firma doch direkt am Mittellandkanal liegt  
Aber angeln war er nicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> Drillsucht69
> Wenn die Firma doch direkt am Mittellandkanal liegt
> Aber angeln war er nicht.


Paar Würfe vor der Arbeit, beißen die meistens gut da man ja arbeiten muss   …


----------



## bonobo (3. November 2022)

Aalzheimer: sehr gute Fotos zur Bestimmung. 
Auch völlig richtige Bestimmung...



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein klassicher Netzstieliger Hexenröhrling... Die würde ich mal lieber weg lassen. Sind zwar nicht tödlich, aber können üble MAgenschmerzen machen (müssen sie aber nicht!) Aber lieber auf Nummer sicher.
> Aber das ist ein schönes Beispiel - der Flockenstielige hat eben nicht solche Adern!



Freue mich immer über den Alarm bei diesem Pilz. 
Speisewert 1. Würde ich gegen Steinis eintauschen.
123 liefert im Kommentar eine gute Einschätzung:


			Netzstielige Hexenröhrling, Netzhexe (SUILLELLUS LURIDUS SYN. BOLETUS LURIDUS)
		


Bei mir gabs heute die Geschwister vom Netzstieligen plus Sonstiges.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. November 2022)

Moin moin, 
Diese schönen Schnitzel,  hatte ich vorgestern. 
Waren vorzüglich.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. November 2022)

Habe diesen Bericht in der heutigen Ausgabe der "Fürther Nachrichten" entdeckt:
Edit by Mod.
Copyright beachten!
Link setzen wenn möglich.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2022)

Schade


----------



## vonda1909 (5. November 2022)

Frisch aufgetaut gibt es bei den Bratkartoffeln


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Habe paar Shitake gefunden. Im Küchenschrank der Lady.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. November 2022)

Auch nicht schlecht....
Warum der Lady hadt du selbst keinen Überblick  was so  auf Eis liegt?


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423444
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind ja nun nicht unbedingt junge Pilze. Die würde ich (und schon gar nicht mit Schwamm) nicht essen.


----------



## zulu (5. November 2022)

Hier und da gibt es ja noch was 

Schön für alle.
Habe  momentan keine Zeit raus zu gehen, kommt aber noch.

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, dann wird doch eine Menge relativ wertloses gesammelt.

Konzentriert Euch besser auf frische, junge Pilze, die eindeutig sind.

Bei den Schirmpilzen , die klein sind , irgendwo im Garten oder so wachsen und eben nicht auf der Wiese und riesig.
 Immer schön aufpassen
da gibt es dubioses Zeug.
 Nur der Safranschirmling taugt noch was , hat aber bei weitem nicht die Qualität wie der echt Parasol.
Der Safran schmeckt leicht säuerlich.

Dann noch etwas , wenn  Bilder zur Bestimmung gezeigt werden dann doch bitte ein Foto 
 so wie er im Boden steht,dann einmal komplett von der Seite und ganz wichtig !
 Der Querschnitt und der Anschnitt.
Das macht die Sache viel einfacher. 

Gruß und Petrilz


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. November 2022)

Ich weise den Mod.,darauf hin, das Zeitungsartikel keinerlei
Copyrights unterliegen,  wie beispielsweise kopierte Teile aus einem Buch etwa. Ich habe mich zuvor bei der Zeitungsredaktion erkundigt, ob eine Veröffentlichung in einem Pilzthread in einem Anglerforum okay ist. Das war es, auch von Seiten der Autorinnen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zuvor bei der Zeitungsredaktion erkundigt, ob eine Veröffentlichung in einem Pilzthread in einem Anglerforum okay ist. Das war es, auch von Seiten der Autorinnen!



Das ist löblich, stand aber nicht in deinem Beitrag.
Außerdem denk bitte an die Boardregeln:
_"(9) Das Veröffentlichen von abfotografierten Zeitungsartikeln ist im Anglerboard verboten."










						Boardregeln
					

Boardregeln




					www.anglerboard.de
				



_


----------



## zulu (5. November 2022)

Was stand denn da in der Zeitung ?

Was ist da passiert ?
Kannst ja auch so mal schildern.


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht....
> Warum der Lady hadt du selbst keinen Überblick  was so  auf Eis liegt?


"Der Lady" wegen Gramm.Fall.
Nee .Iss ja nicht meine Küche.
Aber Die Lady hat schon Ordnung ,nicht nur in ihrer Küche. Auch der Keller ist aufgeräumt und spinnwebenfrei.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. November 2022)

Ist der Kühlschrank  der  Lady für dich ein fremdes Gebiet  das du dich über solch einen Fund freust  .In unserer  Küche hat auch alles seinen Platz  und ich kenne mich eher besser da aus wie  meine Frau


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Ja sicher. Der Küchenschrank der Lady ist für mich ein unbekanntes Gebiet.
Im Gegensatz zu anderen bin ich nicht mehr verbandelt und koche seit Jahren auch in fremden Küchen.
Der aufmerksame Leser hat das wohl mitbekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu anderen bin ich nicht mehr verbandelt und koche seit Jahren auch in fremden Küchen.



Wie die Seeleute früher - in jedem Hafen 'ne heiße Pfanne......


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (5. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist löblich, stand aber nicht in deinem Beitrag.
> Außerdem denk bitte an die Boardregeln:
> _"(9) Das Veröffentlichen von abfotografierten Zeitungsartikeln ist im Anglerboard verboten."
> 
> ...


Da geht euch aber eine Menge durch  oder wird nach belieben gelöscht ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Nein.
Also was genau meinst du?


----------



## Peter117 (6. November 2022)

Ab und zu geht ja noch was - nicht viel, aber der Mensch freut sich...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

Ein schöner Klopper, Peter.


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423520
> 
> Ab und zu geht ja noch was - nicht viel, aber der Mensch freut sich...


ist ein schöner Pilz, nur wenn dass Bild die Realität zeigt , gäbe mir das weiße Futter zu denken,


----------



## Peter117 (6. November 2022)

angler1996 Wieso? Bei jungen Steinpilzen sind die Röhren immer weiß, dann gelb und zum Schluß grün bis schwarz...
Problematisch wird's erst, wenn sie nach weiß rosa würden...


----------



## vonda1909 (6. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Also was genau meinst du?


Ich werde doch nicht Petzen!


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> angler1996 Wieso? Bei jungen Steinpilzen sind die Röhren immer weiß, dann gelb und zum Schluß grün bis schwarz...
> Problematisch wird's erst, wenn sie nach weiß rosa würden...


Hallo, 

jawoll und bei rosa vergiftet man sich auch nicht, das ist halt dann das Essen verdorben ,

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2022)

Weil am Rhein: Bußgeld – Weil Senior (80) zu viele Pilze gesammelt hat
					

Weil am Rhein – 200 Euro Bußgeld musste ein Rentner (80) zahlen,  weil er zu viele Pilze gesammelt hat!




					m.bild.de


----------



## yukonjack (8. November 2022)

Unglaublich, dieser Pilsfrevler gehört weggesperrt. Lebenslänglich.


----------



## Kay1 (8. November 2022)

Ja genau werft ihn zu Boden und sperrt ihn zu den anderen Verbrechern


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. November 2022)

Also Peter117, denke daran, höchsten 2 Pilze von deiner Kategorie!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. November 2022)

Manche können den Hals eben nicht voll kriegen....


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Manche können den Hals eben nicht voll kriegen....


Sorry, aber 3 KG sind jetzt nicht sooo viel ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2022)

Früher wurden mehr Pilze gesammelt als heute…
Ja,ja…. Die Pilzkultur könnte kaputt gehen und danach stirbt der Wald …
Völliger Schwachsinn so eine Einschränkung bei Pilze suchen…
Bald dürfen wir den Wald nicht mehr betreten, könnte ja passieren das wir ne Zecke platt treten …


----------



## vonda1909 (8. November 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (8. November 2022)

Wenn es keiner weiß  in Deutschland  auch nur bis zu 2kg am Tag 
Was  ich bis eben  auch nicht wusste. 
In den Niederlanden  ist es ganz verboten. 
Soll sich keiner aufregen  wenn er erwischt  wird und dann Strafe zu zahlen  hat.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2022)

Woher und warum kommen solche Vorbote ???
Kann mich einer aufklären…


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Woher und warum kommen solche Vorbote ???
> Kann mich einer aufklären…


Einige Pilzarten sind wie andere Pflanzen und Tiere in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten seltener geworden, und stehen daher unter Naturschutz. Zwei Beispiele wären Pfifferlinge oder Steinis.
Daher wurden für die entsprechenden Arten 'Bag Limits' eingeführt uns bestimmt, das diese nur zum Eigenverzehr gesammelt werden dürfen.
Im Grunde genau wie bei Fischen, Aal, Zander & Co.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2022)

Gut das die Pilzsaison vorbei ist, da haben aber einige die Regeln überschritten und es wurde nicht gemeckert …

Wenn ich mal aus jux 15 Zander nebeneinander präsentieren würde, wäre der Aufstand um einiges größer …


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2022)

Die bösesten Pilze sind nicht in Gewicht aufzuwiegen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. November 2022)

Ne spitzkelige Kahlköpfe.... da reichen 2 Kg für mehrere Generationen.....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. November 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> .....und es ist noch nicht zu Ende.....
> Am letzten Donnerstag in Bautzen auf dem Markt gesehen :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421358





Minimax schrieb:


> Einige Pilzarten sind wie andere Pflanzen und Tiere in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten seltener geworden, und stehen daher unter Naturschutz. Zwei Beispiele wären Pfifferlinge oder Steinis.
> Daher wurden für die entsprechenden Arten 'Bag Limits' eingeführt uns bestimmt, das diese nur zum Eigenverzehr gesammelt werden dürfen.
> Im Grunde genau wie bei Fischen, Aal, Zander & Co.



Ihr erinnert Euch, vor ein paar Wochen in Bautzen auf dem Markt.......
ganz öffentlich, von wegen Sammeln nur für den Eigenbedarf bis max. 2 Kg ......  
Es wird gewerblich gemacht, geduldet, weggeschaut und toleriert........


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert Euch, vor ein paar Wochen in Bautzen auf dem Markt.......
> ganz öffentlich, von wegen Sammeln nur für den Eigenbedarf bis max. 2 Kg ......
> Es wird gewerblich gemacht, geduldet, weggeschaut und toleriert........


Da mag ich die Herkunft auch nicht wissen wollen, Deutsche Verordnungen und Gesetze gelten in Wäldern der BRD,


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Früher wurden mehr Pilze gesammelt als heute…
> Ja,ja…. Die Pilzkultur könnte kaputt gehen und danach stirbt der Wald …
> Völliger Schwachsinn so eine Einschränkung bei Pilze suchen…
> Bald dürfen wir den Wald nicht mehr betreten, könnte ja passieren das wir ne Zecke platt treten …


Ist doch leider jetzt schon so!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Einige Pilzarten sind wie andere Pflanzen und Tiere in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten seltener geworden, und stehen daher unter Naturschutz. *Zwei Beispiele wären* Pfifferlinge* oder Steinis.*
> Daher wurden für die entsprechenden Arten 'Bag Limits' eingeführt uns bestimmt, das diese nur zum Eigenverzehr gesammelt werden dürfen.
> Im Grunde genau wie bei Fischen, Aal, Zander & Co.


Ist das wirklich so? 
Da, wo ich keine Steinpilze mehr finde, ist der Grund, dass es dort gar kein Wald mehr gibt!
Was nicht immer alles geschützt werden soll und am Ende dann doch irgendeinem Bauprojekt geopfert wird. 

Mitten im Wald, regelrechte Spots für Pilze. Da stehen Windräder drauf.
Interessante Waldränder mit altem Eichen und Buchen-Bestand. Nicht mehr vorhanden, da die Autobahn ü 100km verbreitert wurde. 
Oder früher Wald, heute Trassen für Hochspannungsleitungen.
Meine besten Plätze  hatte ich direkt vor der Haustür. Heute landen dort die Flugzeuge. 100 Hektar Wald weg. 

Diese und viele weitere Beispiele kennt gewiss jeder zu genüge.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. November 2022)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der Letzten Tage.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Einige Pilzarten sind wie andere Pflanzen und Tiere in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten seltener geworden, und stehen daher unter Naturschutz. Zwei Beispiele wären Pfifferlinge oder Steinis.
> Daher wurden für die entsprechenden Arten 'Bag Limits' eingeführt uns bestimmt, das diese nur zum Eigenverzehr gesammelt werden dürfen.
> Im Grunde genau wie bei Fischen, Aal, Zander & Co.


Wie soll der Rückgang mit dem (fachgerechten) Sammeln zu tun haben? Pilze sind ja nur "Fruchtkörper", der eigentliche Organismus ist das Mycel. Es sterben doch auch keine Apfelbäume aus wenn man Äpfel sammelt?


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wie soll der Rückgang mit dem (fachgerechten) Sammeln zu tun haben?


Keine Ahnung. Ich hab nur auf die Frage des Vorposters geantwortet, warum es für bestimmte Pilzarten Sammelgrenzen gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wie soll der Rückgang mit dem (fachgerechten) Sammeln zu tun haben? Pilze sind ja nur "Fruchtkörper", der eigentliche Organismus ist das Mycel. Es sterben doch auch keine Apfelbäume aus wenn man Äpfel sammelt?


die Apfelbäume vielleicht nicht, die eine Sorte eventuell schon
Du musst Dich mal mit Pilzberatern (älteren ) unzterhalten, die führen schon Buch, was sie wann in der Region zueletzt gefunden haben


----------



## W-Lahn (9. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> die Apfelbäume vielleicht nicht, die eine Sorte eventuell schon
> Du musst Dich mal mit Pilzberatern (älteren ) unzterhalten, die führen schon Buch, was sie wann in der Region zueletzt gefunden haben


Das mag sein, ich bestreite auch nicht dass gewisse Pilz-Arten rückläufig sind. Aber ob das am Sammeln liegt?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> die Apfelbäume vielleicht nicht, die eine Sorte eventuell schon
> *Du musst Dich mal mit Pilzberatern (älteren ) unzterhalten, die führen schon Buch, was sie wann in der Region zueletzt gefunden haben*


Bleibt jedoch die Frage, was der Grund dafür ist. 
Übermäßiges sammeln?
Oder eher Eingriffe in die Wälder?
Umwelteinflüsse?
Klimaveränderung?
etc.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. November 2022)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Ja genau werft ihn zu Boden und sperrt ihn zu den anderen Verbrechern


Lauter Schreibfehler,

es muss Poden und Verprecher heißen
Und ausser dem sollte man Ihn den Pestien zum Fraß vorwerfen,
den Churken


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Das mag sein, ich bestreite auch nicht dass gewisse Pilz-Arten rückläufig sind. Aber ob das am Sammeln liegt?


Weiss ich nicht, so manches ist da sicher auch noch nicht restlos erforscht
Was an Naturschutzvorschriftenn ist nicht angreifbar?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Da mag ich die Herkunft auch nicht wissen wollen, Deutsche Verordnungen und Gesetze gelten in Wäldern der BRD,



Da geb ich Dir Recht, bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube der Transporter an diesem Markt-Stand hatte ein polnisches Kennzeichen.....


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

Der Mann hat eben Pech gehabt.
Selber Schuld sich auch noch mit halb vergammeltem Zeug erwischen zu lassen.
Es ist doch schon länger bekannt dass Grenzgänger im Schwarzwald räubern.
Es kann nicht gut sein wenn zentnerweise Pilze geerntet werden, auch wenn sie da sind.
Auf lange Sicht nicht nachhaltig.

Die Gesetzgebung finde ich persönlich richtig.  Nur so viel wie für den eigenen Bedarf zu sammeln.

Geschäftemacherei auf dem Schwarzmarkt ist bei allen Naturprodukten nicht ok.
Bei den Fischen genau so wie mit anderen Sachen.

Steinigt mich , tretet mich Pösen auf den Poden.


----------



## yukonjack (10. November 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir Recht, bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube der Transporter an diesem Markt-Stand hatte ein polnisches Kennzeichen.....


Da kannst du dir zu 100% sicher sein. Und ein par Böller hat der bestimmt auch noch an Bord gehabt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Der Mann hat eben Pech gehabt.
> Selber Schuld sich auch noch mit halb vergammeltem Zeug erwischen zu lassen.
> Es ist doch schon länger bekannt dass Grenzgänger im Schwarzwald räubern.
> Es kann nicht gut sein wenn zentnerweise Pilze geerntet werden, auch wenn sie da sind.
> ...


da bin ich ganz und gar bei Dir.
Aber 1 Kg ist ja nun wirklich etwas mager.
Neulich habe ich eine 1,3 Kg krause Glucke gefunden. da dürfte ich den Steinpilz auf dem Heimweg nicht mehr in den Korb lege.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (10. November 2022)

Hand aufs Herz, wer könnte schon wiederstehen wenn er zufällig ins Steinpilzwunderland gestolpert ist? 

Ich finde 3 kg auch nicht soo viel. 

Außerdem wo liegt der unterschied wenn ich an meinem supergeheimen  Pilzspot (den natürlich niemand anders kennen kann) heute ein kilo Pilze mitnehme, morgen wieder komme und übermorgen usw. oder ich Räume einmal richtig ab kann mich über frische schädlingsfreie Pilze freuen und habe meinen Jahresbedarf gedeckt. 

Was natürlich nicht sein sollte wären so Sachen wie Pilze zum Nebenerwerb sammeln oder sonst irgendwie zehn Leute nebenbei mit Pilzen versorgen.

Ich denke so lange man mit Maß, etwas Verstand und Rücksicht vorgeht kann man schon mal etwas über die Stränge schlagen so lange man nicht gleich eine Schubkarre mit in den Wald nimmt.


----------



## zulu (11. November 2022)

Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz, wer könnte schon wiederstehen wenn er zufällig ins Steinpilzwunderland gestolpert ist?
> 
> Ich finde 3 kg auch nicht soo viel.
> 
> ...


Stimmt.
Als ich noch jugendlich war habe ich mich an so einen Profi gehängt der geräubert hat und seine Ware schwatt an eine Großküche verkauft hat.
War illegal, mir schei.egal.
Hat mords Spaß gemacht und ich habe gelernt.
Der Typ war so fit mit den Steinies , ist nur mit dem Auto durch die Täler gefahren und hat mir gesagt : 
Da oben, da drüben , da hinter den Tannen , an dem Hang da, hinter den Buchen.

Echt, wenn ich heute die Massen finde dann freue ich mich über den Anblick und nehme nur so viel wie ich brauche . Komme im nächsten Jahr wieder.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. November 2022)

Und schließlich: Was bleibt in Gewicht nach dem Putzen von 3 kg Pilzen übrig?


----------



## JottU (11. November 2022)

Musst halt gleich beim sammeln grob putzen, haste auch zu Hause nicht mehr so viel Arbeit.


----------



## zulu (11. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Und schließlich: Was bleibt in Gewicht nach dem Putzen von 3 kg Pilzen übrig?


Putzen sollte man doch an Ort und Stelle.
Bei mir kommt nichts dreckiges in den Korb oder den Hut.
Unter Wasser waschen ist auch tabu.
Nur schöne, junge Exemplare nehmen und die weniger schönen für die Vermehrung über die Sporen stehen lassen.
Wenn es nur Alte gibt ist man einfach zu spät gekommen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. November 2022)

Ist wie bei den Weibern.


----------



## zulu (11. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und ein par Böller hat der bestimmt auch noch an Bord gehabt.


Wann kommt der denn wieder ?
Ist bald Knallvester .
 Die lahmen PiffPoffs hier sind doch ihr Geld nicht wert.


----------



## JottU (11. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Da mag ich die Herkunft auch nicht wissen wollen, Deutsche Verordnungen und Gesetze gelten in Wäldern der BRD,





Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir Recht, bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube der Transporter an diesem Markt-Stand hatte ein polnisches Kennzeichen.....



Wenn ich in meiner Umgebung an die Wälder fahre tun mir die Polen richtig leid. In deren Wäldern scheint es gar keine Pilze zu geben bei den Massen an geparkten Autos mit polnischen Kennzeichen.


----------



## zulu (11. November 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Ist wie bei den Weibern.


Der war gut !


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Letztendlich sind all die Bestimmungen ja Nüsse, weil nicht kontrollierbar und auch nicht kontrolliert. Ich schätze, da ist eigenes Verantwortungsgefühl und die Kenntns der eigenen Reviere gefragt. Und das bringt ohnehin jeder gute Pilzer mit.

Es gibt übrigens langfristige Untersuchungen (Niederlande) auf Testflächen mit Pfifferlingen und Maronen, die Zeigen das die Entnahme/Nichtentnahme der Fruchtkörper keinen Messbaren Einfluss Auf die Menge der Fruchtkörper des nächsten Jahres hat.

Und die ganzen ländereigenen Entnahmeregelungen, von der Preiselbeere bis zur Birkenrinde hängen alle an dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, das besagt, das man alles mögliche aus dem Wald mitnehmen darf, aber nur zur eigenen Verwertung, und als Menge klugerweise den nicht näher definierten "Handstrauss" nennt. Das  bereits 1976, bevor wieder ne Grünenschnappatmung aufkeimt.

Das bedeutet: Die Regelungen, an die wir alle uns nicht halten, bestehen seit fast einem halben Jahrhundert


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind all die Bestimmungen ja Nüsse, weil nicht kontrollierbar und auch nicht kontrolliert. Ich schätze, da ist eigenes Verantwortungsgefühl und die Kenntns der eigenen Reviere gefragt. Und das bringt ohnehin jeder gute Pilzer mit.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens langfristige Untersuchungen (Niederlande) auf Testflächen mit Pfifferlingen und Maronen, die Zeigen das die Entnahme/Nichtentnahme der Fruchtkörper keinen Messbaren Einfluss Auf die Menge der Fruchtkörper des nächsten Jahres hat.
> 
> ...


schon seit meiner Kindheit habe ich nie mehr mitgenommen, als zuhause an einem oder zwei Tagen verwertet werden konnte.
Das gilt für alle Produkte aus der Natur, also auch beim Angeln


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Putzen sollte man doch an Ort und Stelle.
> Bei mir kommt nichts dreckiges in den Korb oder den Hut.
> Unter Wasser waschen ist auch tabu.
> Nur schöne, junge Exemplare nehmen und die weniger schönen für die Vermehrung über die Sporen stehen lassen.
> Wenn es nur Alte gibt ist man einfach zu spät gekommen.


Das finde ich richtig: Meist beschert einen der Wald doch so reichhaltig, daß man wirklich ne strenge Wahl treffen kann, und dennoch seinen Korb vollkriegt.
Ich mein das auch ganz naturschutzfern und egoistisch, denn nur schöne knackige und junge Exemplare mitzunehmen, erhöht ja die Qualität der Mahlzeit, aber vor allem reduziert es die Arbeit beim Putzen. Wer will denn nach nem schönen Tag in den Wäldern noch bis 10uhr Abends die Maden aus alten Pilzleichen puhlen?

Alte Fruchtkörper stehen zu lassen hat ja auch nicht nur was mit dem Aussporen der Pilze und der Pflege des Myzels zu tun, die Natur hat sich ja was dabei gedacht: Die Proteinreichen Pilze sind eine wichtige Nahrungsressource für eine Unzahl an Organismen von Mikroskopisch bis zur Grossfauna.


----------



## vonda1909 (12. November 2022)

Oft sind Wälder  Privat  und Pilze sammeln  nur geduldet.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schon seit meiner Kindheit habe ich nie mehr mitgenommen, als zuhause an einem oder zwei Tagen verwertet werden konnte.
> Das gilt für alle Produkte aus der Natur, also auch beim Angeln


*Wenn Du dies wirklich so umsetzt, dann Hut ab. *
Ich möchte über das Jahr gesehen nicht auf unsere leckeren, selbstgemachten Produkte wie: Apfel und Pflaumenmus, Zwetschkenröster, Himbeere, Schlehen, Hagebutten, Heidelbeeren, etc.- Gelee / Marmeladen verzichten. Und auch bei den Pilzen freue ich mich über jedes Päckchen, dass ich bis zum Beginn der nächsten Saison auftauen kann. Klar, könnte ich mir diese Produkte bei Bedarf auch kaufen. Dann, am besten noch für viel Geld, als Bio-Ware ohne zu wissen was wirklich verarbeitet wurde.

Nein Danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. November 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *Wenn Du dies wirklich so umsetzt, dann Hut ab. *
> Ich möchte über das Jahr gesehen nicht auf unsere leckeren, selbstgemachten Produkte wie: Apfel und Pflaumenmus, Zwetschkenröster, Himbeere, Schlehen, Hagebutten, Heidelbeeren, etc.- Gelee / Marmeladen verzichten. Und auch bei den Pilzen freue ich mich über jedes Päckchen, dass ich bis zum Beginn der nächsten Saison auftauen kann. Klar, könnte ich mir diese Produkte bei Bedarf auch kaufen. Dann, am besten noch für viel Geld, als Bio-Ware ohne zu wissen was wirklich verarbeitet wurde.
> 
> Nein Danke!


Da verzichte ich ja auch nicht drauf.
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn Du von jeder Sorte 10 Gläser Marmelade, Gellee usw. einkochst, hast Du für eine normale Familie genug fürs jahr.
Dafür braucht Du je Sorte 2,5 -3,5 Kg. Also auch nicht mehr als man in 2 Tagen frisch verwerten würde.
2 Kg Schlehen reichen für 8 Liter Likör, das reicht für mehrere Jahre


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind all die Bestimmungen ja Nüsse, weil nicht kontrollierbar und auch nicht kontrolliert. Ich schätze, da ist eigenes Verantwortungsgefühl und die Kenntns der eigenen Reviere gefragt. Und das bringt ohnehin jeder gute Pilzer mit.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens langfristige Untersuchungen (Niederlande) auf Testflächen mit Pfifferlingen und Maronen, die Zeigen das die Entnahme/Nichtentnahme der Fruchtkörper keinen Messbaren Einfluss Auf die Menge der Fruchtkörper des nächsten Jahres hat.
> 
> ...


das ist doch Ok- solange Bestand-
auf jedenfall gibt eine Abgrenzung zum Gewerbe - Du kannst Dir ja einen Sammelschein holen- allerdings gegen Geld.
Vielleicht steckt man die Einnahmen daraus ja wie beim dänischen Fisketegn wieder in "Neubesatz";-))


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 2 Kg Schlehen reichen für 8 Liter Likör, das reicht für mehrere Jahre


 Na ich hab viele Jahre mehrere Ballons mit Früchten auf Rum mit Zucker angesetzt. Brombeere,Himbeere,Schlehe ,Erbeere und Kirsche . Nicht daß ich es alles selbst genascht hätte. Aber es gab immer reichlich Interessenten. Sogar Kaufanfragen kamen. Die hab ich immer verneint. Es sollte immer etwas besonderes bleiben. Es gab die netten Flaschen nur als Geschenk.
2017 war ein sehr gutes Brombeerjahr. Da habe ich mehr als 2 Dutzend Flaschen vom dunklen Gold abgezogen. Über die Jahre hab ich noch eine Flasche behalten. Nur weil sie gut verpackt in einer Umzugskiste überlebt hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Na ich hab viele Jahre mehrere Ballons mit Früchten auf Rum mit Zucker angesetzt. Brombeere,Himbeere,Schlehe ,Erbeere und Kirsche . Nicht daß ich es alles selbst genascht hätte. Aber es gab immer reichlich Interessenten. Sogar Kaufanfragen kamen. Die hab ich immer verneint. Es sollte immer etwas besonderes bleiben. Es gab die netten Flaschen nur als Geschenk.
> 2017 war ein sehr gutes Brombeerjahr. Da habe ich mehr als 2 Dutzend Flaschen vom dunklen Gold abgezogen. Über die Jahre hab ich noch eine Flasche behalten. Nur weil sie gut verpackt in einer Umzugskiste überlebt hat.


ich verschenke ja auch, sonst wäre ich längst abgesoffen.
Aber die 2-3 kg Regel bleibt. 
Die Natur gibt so viel, da muss niemand Zentnerweise Zeugs nach Hause schleppen vor lauter Gier.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da verzichte ich ja auch nicht drauf.
> Aber mal ehrlich, wenn Du von jeder Sorte 10 Gläser Marmelade, Gellee usw. einkochst, hast Du für eine normale Familie genug fürs jahr.
> Dafür braucht Du je Sorte 2,5 -3,5 Kg. Also auch nicht mehr als man in 2 Tagen frisch verwerten würde.
> 2 Kg Schlehen reichen für 8 Liter Likör, das reicht für mehrere Jahre



Servus, bin ja bei Dir und kann deine Bedenken zum Teil auch nachvollziehen.
Bin halt über diesen Satz gestolpert.
*als zuhause an einem oder zwei Tagen verwertet werden konnte.*
Wenn Du mit Verwerten eben auch das Einmachen, Einkochen, Trocknen und was auch immer einschließt, habe ich es nun verstanden. 

Wenn ich zu Besuch bei Bekannten, Verwandten oder Freunden bin, freuen die sich immer über ein Mitbringsel, was selbst verarbeitet wurde.. 




PS: Habe ich mir gerade aufgemacht!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. November 2022)

Wenn Pilze.... etc. gewerblich verkauft werden sollen, braucht man dazu den Gewerbeschein. 
Ich frage mich allerdings, ob die Früchte der Natur bzw. des Waldes dann dazu nicht auch gewerblich angebaut bzw. gezüchtet werden, um dann gegen eine gewisse Bezahlung geerntet werden zu dürfen.... 

Ich persönlich entnehme der Natur eben nur soviel, wie ich verwerten und verbrauchen kann. Sind die Vorräte aufgebraucht und wieder Platz im Gefrierschrank, Regal... usw., kann ich wieder losziehen und entnehmen. 
Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß sich jemand von irgendwas aus der Natur gleich einen Jahresvorrat zulegt....


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn Pilze.... etc. gewerblich verkauft werden sollen, braucht man dazu den Gewerbeschein.
> Ich frage mich allerdings, ob die Früchte der Natur bzw. des Waldes dann dazu nicht auch gewerblich angebaut bzw. gezüchtet werden, um dann gegen eine gewisse Bezahlung geerntet werden zu dürfen....


Hallo,

es lassen sich nur sehr wenige Pilzarten züchten, das ist ja die Crux.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (14. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wenn Pilze.... etc. gewerblich verkauft werden sollen, braucht man dazu den Gewerbeschein.
> Ich frage mich allerdings, ob die Früchte der Natur bzw. des Waldes dann dazu nicht auch gewerblich angebaut bzw. gezüchtet werden, um dann gegen eine gewisse Bezahlung geerntet werden zu dürfen....
> 
> Ich persönlich entnehme der Natur eben nur soviel, wie ich verwerten und verbrauchen kann. Sind die Vorräte aufgebraucht und wieder Platz im Gefrierschrank, Regal... usw., kann ich wieder losziehen und entnehmen.
> Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß sich jemand von irgendwas aus der Natur gleich einen Jahresvorrat zulegt....


Was ist denn daran so verwerflich? Ich esse in der Pilssaison so 2-3mal ein schönes Pilzgericht und frier dann 5-6 Portionen für`s Jahr ein(kommen dann ins Gulasch). Wenn ich diese Menge mit 1-2 Waldbesuchen finden kann ist das für* mich* vollkommen i.O. Ich glaube bei einigen drückt der Heiligenschein ganz gewaltig aufs Hirn.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran so verwerflich? Ich esse in der Pilssaison so 2-3mal ein schönes Pilzgericht und frier dann 5-6 Portionen für`s Jahr ein(kommen dann ins Gulasch). Wenn ich diese Menge mit 1-2 Waldbesuchen finden kann ist das für* mich* vollkommen i.O


für mich auch völlig normal und OK


----------



## yukonjack (14. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> für mich auch völlig normal und OK


Danke


----------



## vonda1909 (14. November 2022)

Wenn der Hallimasch in Mengen vorhanden  ist wie dieses Jahr  .Werden Beutel weise eingefroren.  4 Marmeladengläser mit getrockneten  Maronen  Steinis und Co. stehen auch im Schrank. Dafür war ich aber auch 5mal im Wald und bin mit nix zurück.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> 2017 war ein sehr gutes Brombeerjahr. Da habe ich mehr als 2 Dutzend Flaschen vom dunklen Gold abgezogen. Über die Jahre hab ich noch eine Flasche behalten.


Würdest du das Rezept für Brombeeren mit Rum weitergeben? Mit Brombeeren als Aufgesetzten habe ich immer Probleme gehabt.
Früher ( oder heute noch ) gab oder gibt es einen Likör mit Namen " KROATZBEERE ". Der war sehr lecker, aber an den Geschmack bin ich nie rangekommen.


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2022)

Ganz einfach. Auf 2kg Beeren o,7l Rum (54%) und obenauf 500gr. Zucker.
Ca. 3 Monate stehen lassen. Dann  durchsieben auf Flaschen füllen.
Diese min. 5 Wochen reifen lassen.


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2022)

Ach so Kroatzbeeren sind eigentlich kleine blaue leicht stumpfe Beeren .Wachsen nicht in so mächtigen Hecken wie Brombeeren. Der Geschmack ist schon etwas anders als bei Brombeeren.


----------



## Luis2811 (14. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ach so Kroatzbeeren sind eigentlich kleine blaue leicht stumpfe Beeren .Wachsen nicht in so mächtigen Hecken wie Brombeeren. Der Geschmack ist schon etwas anders als bei Brombeeren.



Kroatzbeerenlikör ist eine umgangssprachliche Benennung für einen Brombeerlikör Abgeleitet von Kratzbeere (Kroatzbeere) wegen den Dornen.
Es ist keine eigene Fruchtart sondern auch eine Brombeere.


----------



## Minimax (14. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> das ist doch Ok- solange Bestand-
> auf jedenfall gibt eine Abgrenzung zum Gewerbe - Du kannst Dir ja einen Sammelschein holen- allerdings gegen Geld.
> Vielleicht steckt man die Einnahmen daraus ja wie beim dänischen Fisketegn wieder in "Neubesatz";-))



Ich wollte garnicht mahnen -oder schlimmer noch so eine 'holier-than-you' (was ja immer modischer wird) kundtun.
Aber das begann mich zu interessieren, v.A. weil die Recherche deutlich zeigte, wie schwammig das mit den Schwammerl eigentlich geregelt ist, aber eben auch wie lange schon. Selbst im Reichnaturschutzgesetz gibt's entsprechende Passage.
Ich hatte immer so nebulös im Hinterkopf, das es irgendeine Maximalmenge nur für ganz bestimmte Pilzsorten gibt. Ich war dann sehr erstaunt.
Wir haben ne familiäre Sammelpraxis, die wir wohl auch so beibehalten. Hauptsächlich aus Arbeitstechnischen Gründen. Wenn wir jemals auf ne riesige Steini- oder Pfiffiherde stoßen sollten, wüsste ich wie ich handeln würde. Allein weil Mrs. M., würde ich mit irgendeinem Pocahontas-Salm ankommen, mir vermutlich nen Vogel zeigen würde und mich im Wald aussetzen würde. Damit ich da mit meinen stehegelasssenen Pilzfreunden überwintern könnte


----------



## angler1996 (15. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wollte garnicht mahnen -oder schlimmer noch so eine 'holier-than-you' (was ja immer modischer wird) kundtun.
> Aber das begann mich zu interessieren, v.A. weil die Recherche deutlich zeigte, wie schwammig das mit den Schwammerl eigentlich geregelt ist, aber eben auch wie lange schon. Selbst im Reichnaturschutzgesetz gibt's entsprechende Passage.
> Ich hatte immer so nebulös im Hinterkopf, das es irgendeine Maximalmenge nur für ganz bestimmte Pilzsorten gibt. Ich war dann sehr erstaunt.
> Wir haben ne familiäre Sammelpraxis, die wir wohl auch so beibehalten. Hauptsächlich aus Arbeitstechnischen Gründen. Wenn wir jemals auf ne riesige Steini- oder Pfiffiherde stoßen sollten, wüsste ich wie ich handeln würde. Allein weil Mrs. M., würde ich mit irgendeinem Pocahontas-Salm ankommen, mir vermutlich nen Vogel zeigen würde und mich im Wald aussetzen würde. Damit ich da mit meinen stehegelasssenen Pilzfreunden überwintern könnte


wir haben doch eigentlich für unsere Menschenmengen eine komfortable Regelung-
Du kannst im Prinzip jeden Wald betreten und Du kannst für Deinen Bedarf u.a. Pllze sammeln- mehr brauchtst Du nicht und es braucht  vom Grundsatz her nicht mehr an Regelungen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ach so Kroatzbeeren sind eigentlich kleine blaue leicht stumpfe Beeren .Wachsen nicht in so mächtigen Hecken wie Brombeeren. Der Geschmack ist schon etwas anders als bei Brombeeren.


Richtig, sie heißen hier Kratzbeere. Die Stacheln sind kleiner aber dichter. Die Beeren setzen sich meißt aus 3-5 Einzelbeeren zusammen und haben einen weisslichen Belag


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2022)

Die *Kratzbeere* (_Rubus caesius_)
Die *Brombeeren* (_Rubus_ sect. _Rubus_)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. November 2022)

Ein erschreckender Bericht. Ab der 10 Minute geht es auch um Steinpilze. Was jedoch vorher bei der Trüffelsuche abgeht, ist mehr als nur tragisch! 

Und wir reden uns ein schlechtes Gewissen ein, wenn es mal ein Kilo mehr ist!


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wir haben doch eigentlich für unsere Menschenmengen eine komfortable Regelung-
> Du kannst im Prinzip jeden Wald betreten und Du kannst für Deinen Bedarf u.a. Pllze sammeln- mehr brauchtst Du nicht und es braucht  vom Grundsatz her nicht mehr an Regelungen.


Absolut


----------



## Kauli11 (15. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Auf 2kg Beeren o,7l Rum (54%) und obenauf 500gr. Zucker.
> Ca. 3 Monate stehen lassen. Dann durchsieben auf Flaschen füllen.
> Diese min. 5 Wochen reifen lassen.


Dankeschön, aber der Kroatzbeerenlikör wurde schon aus Brombeeren hergestellt.


----------



## Kauli11 (15. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Du kannst im Prinzip jeden Wald betreten und Du kannst für Deinen Bedarf u.a. Pllze sammeln- mehr brauchtst Du nicht und es braucht vom Grundsatz her nicht mehr an Regelungen.


Außer im Naturschutzgebiet. Da dürfen keine Dinge entnommen werden. Hat mir so mal ein Jagdpächter erklärt.


----------



## zulu (15. November 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Außer im Naturschutzgebiet. Da dürfen keine Dinge entnommen werden. Hat mir so mal ein Jagdpächter erklärt.


Das kommt  auf das Bundesland drauf an.
Ist wie mit der Fischerei.
Ländergesetze sind da sehr unterschiedlich.
Der Friese und der Bayer sind sich da nicht ganz einig.


----------



## Kay1 (16. November 2022)

Hauptsache der Jagdpächter entnimmt da dann auch nichts. Aber das ist sicher wieder etwas anderes als wenn sich da irgendein "kleiner Mann" ein paar Pilze pflückt.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. November 2022)

Nur Kranke und Verletzte  wie beim Wild.


----------



## Peter117 (17. November 2022)

Na, das war wohl heute der letzte Steini des Jahres - morgen soll ja der erste Frost kommen...
...und auf jeden Fall unter 2 kg, isch schwör...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Na, das war wohl heute der letzte Steini des Jahres - morgen soll ja der erste Frost kommen...
> ...und auf jeden Fall unter 2 kg, isch schwör...
> Anhang anzeigen 424509


Hallo,

schönes Bild. Erinnert mich an einen alten Freund. Auch Angler und Pilzsammler, welcher immer sehr schöne Stories erzählen konnte.
Er sagte mal, dass er gestern einen Riesen-Steinpilz gefunden habe und nahm dann zwei Blatt Papier DIN A 4 um ihn aufzuzeichnen, weil auf einem der Pilz nicht gepasst hätte. Er nahm ein Blatt hochkant und legt oben quer das andere Blatt (für den Pilzhut) hin. Dann malte er auf den beiden Blättern einen Riesenpilz und als er fertig war sagte er: "Da musst Du Dir jetzt auf jeder Seite noch ein Stück dazudenken"  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Peter117 (1. Januar 2023)

Wenn ich schon nicht fischen darf, dann achte ich beim Neujahrsspaziergang wenigstens auf Pilze.
Ich hab mir ja in letzter Zeit so viele Pilzvideos auf YouTube gegeben, dass ich ganz gierig auf Winterpilze bin - bei denen bin ich allerdings nicht so ganz sattelfest, wie bei den Sommer- und Herbstpilzen.
Aber heute an der Elbe Auen gab es diesen schönen Samtfuß- bzw. Winterrübling.
Es gibt zwar einen sehr giftigen Doppelgänger, aber diese waren ganz eindeutig an dem dunkelbraunen Stiel zu erkennen. Allerdings soll er dann zu alt sein....
Na, dann beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## jochen68 (1. Januar 2023)

... Samtfußrüblinge haben einen sehr ausgeprägten Pilzgeschmack, Stängel abschneiden und eine schöne Suppe kochen.


----------



## silverfish (1. Januar 2023)

Schon interessant !  Winterpilze.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Schon interessant !  Winterpilze.



Ja, find ich auch, hab zwar auch richtig Bock drauf, trau mich aber nicht so richtig ran.....


----------



## Peter117 (2. Januar 2023)

jochen68 wie ich sehe, hast Du die Rüblinge mit dunklem Stiel gesammelt. 
Die sind trotzdem gut?
Bei YouTube wurde geraten sie nur jung, d.h. noch ohne dunklen Stiel zu sammeln...


----------



## Minimax (2. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Schon interessant !  Winterpilze.





Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Ja, find ich auch, hab zwar auch richtig Bock drauf, trau mich aber nicht so richtig ran.....



Ja, bei mir ists genauso wie bei Bernd. Da solls ja schmackhaftes in unseren winterlichen Wäldern geben, Austernseitlinge, Totentrompeten, Frostschnecklinge.. aber ich trau mich einfach nicht. Und vermutlich muss man auch sehr lange durch die Wälder stapfen für einen vollen Korb. Aber schon interessant, das Pilzjahr auch außerhalb der Saison zu betrachten uns nachzuverfolgen.
Hg
Mini


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

2019 Anfang Januar ne dreitages Outdoortour gemacht. Da hab ich irgendwelche Saitlinge zu Suppe verkocht. Mit Schbegg. Nach 30km latschen hatte ich Hunger und brauchte was warmes im Bauch. Aber das ist kein Massstab, hätte vlt. auch Suppe von Borke gefuttert. Lamellenpilze mag ich ja eigentlich nur Champignons und Pfifferlinge , Schirmpilze auch noch.
Vor Jahren hab ich in der Eifel nen Freak getroffen , der nahm sogar mehrere Sorten Schwammpilze. Glaube, das merkte man bei dem.


----------



## jochen68 (2. Januar 2023)

Peter117 schrieb:


> jochen68 wie ich sehe, hast Du die Rüblinge mit dunklem Stiel gesammelt.
> Die sind trotzdem gut?
> Bei YouTube wurde geraten sie nur jung, d.h. noch ohne dunklen Stiel zu sammeln...


Naja, die meisten haben ja schon bald einen dunklen Stiel, auch schon jüngere. Und man muss ja auch eine gewisse Ausbeute haben. Den Stiel schneide ich sowieso ab. Einfach ausprobieren, ich habe jedenfalls keine Einbußen festgestellt.


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Hallo Jochen kannst Du was zum Geschmack sagen ? 
Trotz des Namens werden sie ja wohl nicht nach Rüben schmecken.
Das ist wohl eher der Farbe geschuldet.


----------



## jochen68 (2. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen kannst Du was zum Geschmack sagen ?
> Trotz des Namens werden sie ja wohl nicht nach Rüben schmecken.
> Das ist wohl eher der Farbe geschuldet.


Naja, sehr "pilzig" halt, d. h. ausgeprägtes Pilzaroma. Ausprobieren


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Manche Pilze schmecken ja nussig ,andere nach Zitrus , wieder Andere nach nix, haben aber ne gute Konsistenz.
Mit Gewürzen kann man viel erreichen, aber auch verderben. 
Gute Idee heute fürs Essen. Werd mal Spiesse aus kleinen Champignons und Hähnchenherzen probieren.


----------

